# Chill Bangladesh Thread



## Arthur

This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.

If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.

For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AbidM

Hello  I'm a British Bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jay12345

I think this is in the wrong section bro lol.
Members club?


----------



## Arthur

Jay12345 said:


> I think this is in the wrong section bro lol.
> Members club?


not so wrong,I will say!! If you start giving Nobel for wasted thread space BD section will get it for sure !! It made me think IND-PAK Trolls and and many of us has forgotten the way to members club!! and to save their breath,I think this is the best solution!! 



AbidM said:


> Hello  I'm a British Bangladeshi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Hello Khan Saheb,My real name is Zahirul Islam,I am a student,my home district is Tangail,but currently living in Sylhet.I am passionate about all things related to Bangladesh like economy,defence,security,Politics,Culture,entertainment,sports etc.Now tell about you.


Khan saheb said:


> This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arya Desa

What's bangla deshi's favourite species of fish to eat? Why do you eat with your hands?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Arya Desa said:


> What's bangla deshi's favourite species of fish to eat? Why do you eat with your hands?


Our favourite fish is kaur fish,very tasty.Don't talk like you sikh eat in a table with knife,fork.You sikh eat in sikh Langarkhana with your hand daal,and rooti sitting in the floor just like dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khair_ctg

Khan saheb said:


> This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; *We can use Bangla* but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members.


what about Urdu?


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Arya Desa said:


> You fish eating animals we NEVER eat rice with our hands. You pray on the floor, are you dogs too?


You sikh hairy,smelly animal eat with hand daal rooti sitting in floor should be the last one to talk about the habit of other people.


----------



## khair_ctg

Arya Desa said:


> *What's bangla deshi's favourite species of fish to eat?* Why do you eat with your hands?


Murgi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Arya Desa said:


> You ugly fish eaters, we NEVER eat rice with our hands. You pray on the floor, are you dogs too? No offense, but bonglos are disgusting.
> 
> @HttpError do you have any questions for the bonglos?


Why do you ran after to your mommy error after each thrashing.do you have any shame?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arya Desa

Doyalbaba said:


> You sikh hairy,smelly animal eat daal rooti sitting in floor should be the last one to talk about the habit of other people.



lol take a shower and bleach that midnight black skin of your. Seriously, when I see a bonglo I'm reminded of the indigenous africans we Punjabis conquered. 












Gross








Is that doyalbaba's mama? Looks like a servant we used to have in India. Lol @HttpError bonglos look like naukers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Look at the sikh dogs sitting on a floor eating garbez with hands.











And look at the hairy smelly pigs from where this arya desa looser look like

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

khair_ctg said:


> what about Urdu?


As its not our language,it's not allowed here.If someone want's to talk Urdu he/she is free to go to other Urdu speaking threads.

@Arya Desa don't try to spread hate speech again,you are reported.The rule is simple, if you don't like Bengali peoples here,don't come here! 

@Doyalbaba those pictures are funny.But you shouldn't bash anyone so hard!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khair_ctg

Khan saheb said:


> As its not our language,it's not allowed here.If someone want's to talk Urdu he/she is free to go to other Urdu speaking threads.


last time i checked, this is a Bangladesh forum, not a "Bengali" Nationalist forum

what if i was a muhajir Bangladeshi whose mother tongue is Urdu? what if i was an Urdu speaking Bengali person from old Dhaka? what if i was simply a Bengali person who's mother tongue is Urdu? don't tell me to use it only at home. can you tell me how this particular language Urdu is not "ours"? in fact, you could tell me to not use Bengali here (since i'm Bengali speaking) and that would make more sense. Urdu has been a broader medium of communication and an important language of Bengal. and formal Bengali language was developed by Hindus as a Hindu language, it does not represent Bangladeshi people at all.

stop this Muslimphobic "Bengali" nationalism and stop making us look like clowns; if you can't, go to an Indian hindutva forum. or you need some fact pills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

khair_ctg said:


> last time i checked, this is a Bangladesh forum, not a "Bengali" Nationalist forum
> 
> what if i was a muhajir Bangladeshi whose mother tongue is Urdu? what if i was an Urdu speaking Bengali person from old Dhaka? what if i was simply a Bengali person who's mother tongue is Urdu? don't tell me to use it only at home. can you tell me how this particular language Urdu is not "ours"? in fact, you could tell me to not use Bengali here (since i'm Bengali speaking) and that would make more sense. Urdu has been a broader medium of communication and an important language of Bengal. and formal Bengali language was developed by Hindus as a Hindu language, it does not represent Bangladeshi people at all.
> 
> stop this Muslimphobic "Bengali" nationalism and stop making us look like clowns; if you can't, go to an Indian hindutva forum. or you need some fact pills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

khair_ctg said:


> *what if i was a muhajir Bangladeshi whose mother tongue is Urdu?*



Ok we respect you. And encourage you to merge between mainstream population. Dont insult your host. That is all we expect. Whole of India and Pakistan will come under Bengal flag one day. Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

bongbang said:


> Ok we respect you. And encourage you to merge between mainstream population. Dont insult your host. That is all we expect. Whole of India and Pakistan will come under Bengal flag one day. Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?


Khub bhalo


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


> Ok we respect you. And encourage you to merge between mainstream population. Dont insult your host. That is all we expect. Whole of India and Pakistan will come under Bengal flag one day. Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?


I think he needs some burn ointment!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jay12345

Finally that imbecile got banned


----------



## khair_ctg

bongbang said:


> Ok we respect you. And encourage you to merge between mainstream population. Dont insult your host. That is all we expect. Whole of India and Pakistan will come under Bengal flag one day. Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?


so Bangladeshis of Mohajir and Bengali background both have Urdu influence, while among the former, Urdu is bigger as a mother tongue. just Bengal-Bihar-Orissa have an important historic culture of Urdu. @bongbang @Khan saheb do you hate Bengali culture in order to hate the muhajirs, or is it because you hate muhajirs that you started to hate Bengali culture?

@Al-zakir



bongbang said:


> *Ok we respect you. And encourage you to merge between mainstream population. Dont insult your host.* That is all we expect. Whole of India and Pakistan will come under Bengal flag one day. Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?


what about the ethnic Bengali Urdu speakers? are they also "guests"? who else do you want to turn into "guest"?

you are a true definition of a fascist for imposing something on a people who happen to be migrant, even though that something was an imposition from your Hindu zamindar masters. what you are opposed to is your very own culture, if you were Bengali Muslim that is. and you aren't even ashamed of that.

for the sake of ending the confusion that is ruining your life, i suggest you and @Khan saheb to research extremist Hindutva constituencies of India, and look for real estate there, and possibly somewhere around South India.

if you want to live in Bangladesh or associate yourself with that land, then respect its cultures. it doesn't matter if Bangladesh becomes Poland tomorrow. the cultures and heritage don't change. 



bongbang said:


> Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?



the only place where you can establish your hateful cult is Bay of Bengal. 


Bengali is a beautiful language, with many dialects and accents. a version of Bengali had tremendous Muslim influence in it that unfortunately only exists in museums now, due Brahmin domination and the lowly nature of many 'Muslims' of this land. even the formal Bengali is fine if it was not imposed on Muslims and glorified by slave-minded "Muslims" in Bangladesh. 


@Khan saheb i'm still waiting. how is Urdu not our language? i'm assuming the "we" here refers to Bangladeshis, not some anti-Muslim linguistic fascists.


----------



## bongbang

Jay12345 said:


> Finally that imbecile got banned



If we have members like arya desa, Ranvir sena and Tahsin in BD section. Using this forum will be impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Doyalbaba said:


> Hello Khan Saheb,My real name is Zahirul Islam,I am a student,my home district is Tangail,but currently living in Sylhet.I am passionate about all things related to Bangladesh like economy,defence,security,Politics,Culture,entertainment,sports etc.Now tell about you.


SUST??


----------



## Anubis

Doyalbaba said:


> No, SOMC. I can't give you any farther information.


Don't worry..I have enough!


----------



## AbidM

I disapprove of Khair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jay12345

Every thread you have to turn it into about Urdu and east Pakistan. Give it a rest mate.


----------



## Arthur

Jay12345 said:


> Every thread you have to turn it into about Urdu and east Pakistan. Give it a rest mate.


He is just another delusional Jamati,always talkin BS and!! pathetic human,I would say!!


----------



## Al-zakir

khair_ctg said:


> so Bangladeshis of Mohajir and Bengali background both have Urdu influence, while among the former, Urdu is bigger as a mother tongue. just Bengal-Bihar-Orissa have an important historic culture of Urdu. @bongbang @Khan saheb do you hate Bengali culture in order to hate the muhajirs, or is it because you hate muhajirs that you started to hate Bengali culture?
> 
> @Al-zakir
> 
> 
> what about the ethnic Bengali Urdu speakers? are they also "guests"? who else do you want to turn into "guest"?
> 
> you are a true definition of a fascist for imposing something on a people who happen to be migrant, even though that something was an imposition from your Hindu zamindar masters. what you are opposed to is your very own culture, if you were Bengali Muslim that is. and you aren't
> .



Khair bhai

Leave it brother. Their brain immune to think beyond 71. Their whole existence circle around 71. They are probably under the impression that khilji to Siraj were Bangla speaker as well. 

Not everyone can enjoy ghee, if you know what I mean.



Khan saheb said:


> This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members.



Are you a real khan because khan's are not original to Bengal, khan Saheb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Al-zakir said:


> Are you a real khan because khan's are not original to Bengal, khan Saheb.


Do you know what is the most gracious thing about this land???

It's that;this land has a place for all,It takes everyone as it's child,originate from here or not!!Even the ungrateful one!! 

My fore fathers were not from this land,but we accepted this land as our mother.Now We are Bangladeshi and a Bengali through and through,and a grateful one!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saiful Islam

Al-zakir said:


> Khair bhai
> 
> Leave it brother. Their brain immune to think beyond 71. Their whole existence circle around 71. They are probably under the impression that khilji to Siraj were Bangla speaker as well.
> 
> Not everyone can enjoy ghee, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a real khan because khan's are not original to Bengal, khan Saheb.



Brother what do you mean original to bengal? There are millions of khans (fake & real) in Bangladesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

Saiful Islam said:


> Brother what do you mean original to bengal? There are millions of khans (fake & real) in Bangladesh.




What I mean was we can not side line our foreign accessory. It's embedded among us. Some fools can not think beyond 71. In Sylhet we have place call _Pathantula. _



Khan saheb said:


> Do you know what is the most gracious thing about this land???
> 
> It's that;this land has a place for all,It takes everyone as it's child,originate from here or not!!Even the ungrateful one!!
> 
> My fore fathers were not from this land,but we accepted this land as our mother.Now We are Bangladeshi and a Bengali through and through,and a grateful one!!



Our identity lay with Islam and it's culture. You can not be a True Bangladeshi if you side line the languages and culture of your forefather. But I got my answer. 

Please carry on and enjoy your time here.


----------



## Arthur

Bangladesh make history, knock England out to reach their first ever WC quarterfinals - bdnews24.com



Where we come!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=703057713124740

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang

khair_ctg said:


> so Bangladeshis of Mohajir and Bengali background both have Urdu influence, while among the former, Urdu is bigger as a mother tongue. just Bengal-Bihar-Orissa have an important historic culture of Urdu. @bongbang @Khan saheb do you hate Bengali culture in order to hate the muhajirs, or is it because you hate muhajirs that you started to hate Bengali culture?
> 
> @Al-zakir
> 
> 
> what about the ethnic Bengali Urdu speakers? are they also "guests"? who else do you want to turn into "guest"?
> 
> you are a true definition of a fascist for imposing something on a people who happen to be migrant, even though that something was an imposition from your Hindu zamindar masters. what you are opposed to is your very own culture, if you were Bengali Muslim that is. and you aren't even ashamed of that.
> 
> for the sake of ending the confusion that is ruining your life, i suggest you and @Khan saheb to research extremist Hindutva constituencies of India, and look for real estate there, and possibly somewhere around South India.
> 
> if you want to live in Bangladesh or associate yourself with that land, then respect its cultures. it doesn't matter if Bangladesh becomes Poland tomorrow. the cultures and heritage don't change.
> 
> 
> 
> the only place where you can establish your hateful cult is Bay of Bengal.
> 
> 
> Bengali is a beautiful language, with many dialects and accents. a version of Bengali had tremendous Muslim influence in it that unfortunately only exists in museums now, due Brahmin domination and the lowly nature of many 'Muslims' of this land. even the formal Bengali is fine if it was not imposed on Muslims and glorified by slave-minded "Muslims" in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> @Khan saheb i'm still waiting. how is Urdu not our language? i'm assuming the "we" here refers to Bangladeshis, not some anti-Muslim linguistic fascists.




We only want that everyone talks in a common language. If you want you can talk with me in Hindi and Urdu. But all the Bangladeshis dont understand that. And Bengali as state language talking in rival Hindi/Urdu isnt prestigious for us anymore. In this forum no one is British nationalist but everyone talking in English to address larger crowd. So in Bangladeshi corner one should talk in standard form of Bengali. Even Sylheti, Noakhailla, Chatgaia etc forms dont count. Why this long written article emotional Attyachar always 







I like this sylheti rapper but dont understand most of his words @AbidM @Jay12345

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jay12345

bongbang said:


> We only want that everyone talks in a common language. If you want you can talk with me in Hindi and Urdu. But all the Bangladeshis dont understand that. And Bengali as state language talking in rival Hindi/Urdu isnt prestigious for us anymore. In this forum no one is British nationalist but everyone talking in English to address larger croud. So in Bangladeshi corner one should talk in standard form of Bengali. Even Sylheti, Noakhailla, Chatgaia etc forms dont count. Why this long written article emotional Attyachar always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this sylheti rapper but dont understand most of his words @AbidM @Jay12345


I can't understand half of what he's saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Congrats Bangladesh on getting your own thread. Make it sticky please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Jay12345 said:


> I can't understand half of what he's saying


belive me,I understand your despair! the whole song just blew past over my head!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=703057713124740


It's Hilarious!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## East or West India Best

Good work guys, keep it up!


----------



## Al-zakir

@khair_ctg bhai you know him. I heard him first time. He is from Chittagong.


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

@bd_4_ever ei chill (pakhi) thread'er modhe tomar kichu obdan daao...


----------



## khair_ctg

Al-zakir said:


> @khair_ctg bhai you know him. I heard him first time. He is from Chittagong.


no never heard of him. nice performance though.

so the Urdu in the video is written in Sanskrit Bengali script. shall we call this Bengistani language? btw Chaudry Rahmat Ali, the Punjabi barrister, suggested that term for the Bengal Muslim region before Partition.


----------



## TopCat

khair_ctg said:


> no never heard of him. nice performance though.
> 
> so the Urdu in the video is written in Sanskrit Bengali script. shall we call this Bengistani language? btw Chaudry Rahmat Ali, the Punjabi barrister, suggested that term for the Bengal Muslim region before Partition.


You non Bengali guys were totally confused about the language Urdu and Muslalmani language.

India was initially ruled by two great sultanate, Bengal Sulatanate and Delhi Sultanate. Bengal Sulatanate adopted Bengali to replace Sanskrit as the court language (some sort) and promoted it. Delhi sultanate which is followed by Mogul adopted Hindustani language as the court language with the introduction of Arabic script.

That is the only reason, Muslim all over India speaks Urdu whereas Muslim in Bengal speaks Bengali.
Now stop this broken record and stop whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

iajdani said:


> You non Bengali guys were totally confused about the language Urdu and Muslalmani language.
> 
> India was initially ruled by two great sultanate, Bengal Sulatanate and Delhi Sultanate. Bengal Sulatanate adopted Bengali to replace Sanskrit as the court language (some sort) and promoted it. Delhi sultanate which is followed by Mogul adopted Hindustani language as the court language with the introduction of Arabic script.
> 
> That is the only reason, Muslim all over India speaks Urdu whereas Muslim in Bengal speaks Bengali.
> Now stop this broken record and stop whining.


YES!!you are right.Except the Mogul adopted Turkic-Arabic script,Urdu and Hindi is actually the same language.So I don't see the point of calling it the "Muslmani language",when something like that doesn't exist!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

good old days!!


----------



## khair_ctg

iajdani said:


> You non Bengali guys were totally confused about the language Urdu and Muslalmani language.
> 
> India was initially ruled by two great sultanate, Bengal Sulatanate and Delhi Sultanate. Bengal Sulatanate adopted Bengali to replace Sanskrit as the court language (some sort) and promoted it. Delhi sultanate which is followed by Mogul adopted Hindustani language as the court language with the introduction of Arabic script.
> 
> That is the only reason, Muslim all over India speaks Urdu whereas Muslim in Bengal speaks Bengali.
> Now stop this broken record and stop whining.


cool story. i like your creativity. but if you want to hide your head in the sands, then go for it.

it's like refusing to call yourself a human, because someone you hate happens to be one. as a Bengali, you hate your own culture and you distort your own history. why? is it because it helps to become more different from your non-Bengali countrymen? it helps your hatred towards them? how is this hatred helping all of us?

there are many poor nations in the world who may be monetarily even more unfortunate than Bangladesh. but it will be hard to find people who are crazy enough to distort history and create false little world for themselves, for nothing but blind hatred. sadly you can find that among some Bangladeshis.

i'm Bengali, and you knew that very well. and Bangladesh demographics does not include Bengalis only. and Prakrit-Sanskrit culture is not the only culture of historic Bengal, unless you happen to be seriously Muslimphobic historical revisionist.

it's indeed a shame that creatures like you represent entire Bangladesh.

@Loki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

khair_ctg said:


> cool story. i like your creativity. but if you want to hide your head in the sands, then go for it.
> 
> it's like refusing to call yourself a human, because someone you hate happens to be one. as a Bengali, you hate your own culture and you distort your own history. why? is it because it helps to become more different from your non-Bengali countrymen? it helps your hatred towards them? how is this hatred helping all of us?
> 
> there are many poor nations in the world who may be monetarily even more unfortunate than Bangladesh. but it will be hard to find people who are crazy enough to distort history and create false little world for themselves, for nothing but blind hatred. sadly you can find that among some Bangladeshis.
> 
> i'm Bengali, and you knew that very well. and Bangladesh demographics does not include Bengalis only. and Prakrit-Sanskrit culture is not the only culture of historic Bengal, unless you happen to be seriously Muslimphobic historical revisionist.
> 
> it's indeed a shame that creatures like you represent entire Bangladesh.
> 
> @Loki



Sindh is a great example of holding two cultures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Khan saheb said:


> good old days!!



a fantastic movie unfortunately we are not getting this kind of movie for kids anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> You non Bengali guys were totally confused about the language Urdu and Muslalmani language.
> 
> India was initially ruled by two great sultanate, Bengal Sulatanate and Delhi Sultanate. Bengal Sulatanate adopted Bengali to replace Sanskrit as the court language (some sort) and promoted it. Delhi sultanate which is followed by Mogul adopted Hindustani language as the court language with the introduction of Arabic script.
> 
> That is the only reason, Muslim all over India speaks Urdu whereas Muslim in Bengal speaks Bengali.
> Now stop this broken record and stop whining.



Please do not corrupt the history. You are making fool out of yourself. 

Official language of Bengal was Farsi until 1838/39. So what ever you just spew is flat out lie. 

Bengal sultanate/Nawab promoted Musalmani Bangla (Farsi/Arabic based) as a spoken version. However they used Farsi and then Urdu as official language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> a fantastic movie unfortunately we are not getting this kind of movie for kids anymore


the truth has been spoken!!


----------



## AbidM

The chill Bangladesh thread is for chilling not quarraling. Chill guys.mguess what I did today, I ate, some mango and watermelons. I had some kastori tikka with peshwari naan and poppodom, onion baji on the side. It was nice. Trust

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

AbidM said:


> The chill Bangladesh thread is for chilling not quarraling. Chill guys.mguess what I did today, I ate, some mango and watermelons. I had some kastori tikka with peshwari naan and poppodom, onion baji on the side. It was nice. Trust



Peshwari naan is the lick! So soft and sweet. I miss having a restaurant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

AbidM said:


> The chill Bangladesh thread is for chilling not quarraling. Chill guys.mguess what I did today, I ate, some mango and watermelons. I had some kastori tikka with peshwari naan and poppodom, onion baji on the side. It was nice. Trust




I'm having some lamb chop. You are invited bro.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Please do not corrupt the history. You are making fool out of yourself.
> 
> Official language of Bengal was Farsi until 1838/39. So what ever you just spew is flat out lie.
> 
> Bengal sultanate/Nawab promoted Musalmani Bangla (Farsi/Arabic based) as a spoken version. However they used Farsi and then Urdu as official language.



So you know, it was never Urudu in Bengal. Learn more about Bengal Sultanate not Mogul.


----------



## Saiful Islam

Khan saheb said:


> YES!!you are right.Except the Mogul adopted Turkic-Arabic script,Urdu and Hindi is actually the same language.So I don't see the point of calling it the "Muslmani language",when something like that doesn't exist!!!



Brother our everyday golpo has a substantial im talking way more than thousands number of loanwords which you will not find in standardised bengali or the bengali that is spoken in W.Bengal. Our Bengali reflects difference transitions that occurred in Bengal. Every Bangladeshi knows this. Whether it was hindu or muslim rule.


----------



## AbidM

I'll tell you this in the most politest of ways, can you both please, be quiet, thank you.


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

bongbang said:


>


অসম্ভবকে সম্ভব করাই অনন্তের কাজ!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

too intense for a chit chat thread... @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

bongbang said:


>


----------



## Arthur

Watch this!!


----------



## Arthur

Happy Independence Day to all of my countrymen defence.pk!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

ইলিশ মাছ!!

জার্মানিতে মাছের বাজারে ঢোকাই যায়না!! হার্ট এটাক করার মত দাম!! 



Doyalbaba said:


> Why do you ran after to your mommy error after each thrashing.do you have any shame?


হাসতে হাসতে মইরা গেলাম!! হোয়াট এ রিপ্লাই!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bongbang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

bongbang said:


> View attachment 253269


Dhaka will be the Venice of the east

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chaanmia

Ami pure Comillar pola (tobe conspiracy theorist ra koy amar family naki onek aage noakhalir khub nikotborti elakaay thakto),Chinta vaabna liberal, Rajnoitik stance haalka leftist, fav genre of book:sci fi. Fav books: space odyssey series, time odyssey series, foundation series,the hunger games series. Fav writer: A.C. Clarke, Isaac Asimov.Fav genre of movie: sci fi, action. Fav movies : terminator2, v for vendetta, aliens, prometheus, inception, kill bill 1&2 , django unchained , matrix, mad max fury road, boondock saints, book of eli, kick ***, dredd , shaolin soccer , kung fu hustle and many more. Jhogra korte vallage, ekbaar ban khaisi 

Real name kazi nehal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riyad

Biddya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

chaanmia said:


> Ami pure Comillar pola (tobe conspiracy theorist ra koy amar family naki onek aage noakhalir khub nikotborti elakaay thakto),Chinta vaabna liberal, Rajnoitik stance haalka leftist, *fav genre of book:sci fi. Fav books: space odyssey series, time odyssey series,* *foundation series*,the hunger games series. *Fav writer: A.C. Clarke, Isaac Asimov*.Fav genre of movie: sci fi, action. Fav movies :* terminator2*, v for vendetta, *aliens*, prometheus, inception, kill bill 1&2 , django unchained ,* matrix, mad max fury road,* boondock saints, book of eli, kick ***, *dredd , shaolin soccer , kung fu hustle* and many more. Jhogra korte vallage, ekbaar ban khaisi
> 
> Real name kazi nehal


Bhai, tomar taste khub bhalo.


----------



## Riyad




----------



## bongbang

Riyad said:


>




Who compared this horse faced Madhurima with cute looking Sarika. What an insult


----------



## BDforever

ki hoche aisob ai khane ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> ki hoche aisob ai khane ?


What you did back then
Konal was the girl right?


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> What you did back then
> Konal was the girl right?


don't know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> don't know


She is mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> She is mine


So you don't want this singer ? 





@45'22' @scorpionx @Rain Man @Skull and Bones @Roybot @Mike_Brando and others listen to this..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

@BDforever ,awesome gaan bhai.Miles amar borabori sunte bhalo lage,sei jobe theke oder "Nishsho korecho tumi" sunechilam sei theke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> @BDforever ,awesome gaan bhai.Miles amar borabori sunte bhalo lage,sei jobe theke oder "Nishsho korecho tumi" sunechilam sei theke


oi ganta abar bollywood a nokol hoise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> oi ganta abar bollywood a nokol hoise


Jaani,ekebare b**ler moto nokol koreche!Halar polagulo nokol o korte pare na thik thak,eto sundar gaan tar puro maa bon ek kore dieche

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> Jaani,ekebare b**ler moto nokol koreche!Halar polagulo nokol o korte pare na thik thak,eto sundar gaan tar puro maa bon ek kore dieche


mone hoche bangladeshi meye gula indian bangla matate suru kereche

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> mone hoche bangladeshi meye gula indian bangla matate suru kereche


R e ei maiya ta toh bhison sundar dekhte,amader Nusrat er thekeo sundar ei Nusrat(eta jodio amar personal belief).Man,i literally fell in love with her the day i first saw her in T.V.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> R e ei maiya ta toh bhison sundar dekhte,amader Nusrat er thekeo sundar ei Nusrat(eta jodio amar personal belief).Man,i literally fell in love with her the day i first saw her in T.V.


oi Nusrat o kintu Bangladeshi origin. I think u r taking about Nusrat Jahan right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> oi Nusrat o kintu Bangladeshi origin. I think u r taking about Nusrat Jahan right ?


Yes,Nusraat Jahan er kothai bolchi,but ami joto tuku jani je or family Urdu speaking r ora UP r lok.Btw ami bhul o hote pari.


----------



## BDforever

Mike_Brando said:


> Yes,Nusraat Jahan er kothai bolchi,but ami joto tuku jani je or family Urdu speaking r ora UP r lok.Btw ami bhul o hote pari.


no her family is Bangladeshi origin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maira La

Mike_Brando said:


> Yes,Nusraat Jahan er kothai bolchi,but ami joto tuku jani je or family Urdu speaking r ora UP r lok.Btw ami bhul o hote pari.





Wikipedia said:


> Nusrat Jahan was born to a Muslim family in Kolkata, West Bengal,India but is originally from Noakhali, Bangladesh.




From my home district.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mike_Brando

BDforever said:


> no her family is Bangladeshi origin


Se hote pare kintu o nijei interview te boleche je or family Urdu speaking.Anyways,ami personally mone kori je meyeder kon jaat,dhormo r desh hoy na,oder kebol sundarota hoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> So you don't want this singer ?
> View attachment 254300
> 
> 
> @45'22' @scorpionx @Rain Man @Skull and Bones @Roybot @Mike_Brando and others listen to this..


Ami budo hocchi. Ei sob otyachar aar bhalo lagena.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> Ami budo hocchi. Ei sob otyachar aar bhalo lagena.


keno dada, boudir mairer kotha mone pore ?
gublu k sunao tahole

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> keno dada, boudir mairer kotha mone pore ?
> gublu k sunao tahole


Gublutao budo hoise. Dotalar janala diye aar lafaite parena, bechara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> Gublutao budo hoise. Dotalar janala diye aar lafaite parena, bechara.


ahare, boyos koto hoise ? 15 years par hoise ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> ahare, boyos koto hoise ? 15 years par hoise ?


8 years. But he behaves like a grand pa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> 8 years. But he behaves like a grand pa.


 kaner niche duto kosai thappor maro thik hoa jabe, olosh hoye gase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> kaner niche duto kosai thappor maro thik hoa jabe, *olosh hoye gase*



Nari songo paile olosota kete jaye bandortar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> Nari songo paile olosota kete jaye bandortar.


 manush korte paroni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> mone hoche bangladeshi meye gula indian bangla matate suru kereche


The girl is hot 
This is copy from bollywood iI guess



scorpionx said:


> 8 years. But he behaves like a grand pa.


Are you talking about ur kid


Aami kichu bujhte parchi na
Amar banglar maa bon hoye geche dada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

45'22' said:


> The girl is hot
> This is copy from bollywood iI guess
> 
> 
> Are you talking about ur kid
> 
> 
> Aami kichu bujhte parchi na
> Amar banglar maa bon hoye geche dada


My kid!! No!! We are talking about my cat, Gublu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

তোমার আমার প্রিয় পরিবার মিস্টার বিন পরিবার

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

মুরাদ টাকলা
September 20, 2014 · Edited ·


লিভিং লিজ্যান্ডস mofig
১) hagi mofig=হাগি (!!!!!) মফিগ= হাজি মফিজ
২) misscall mofig
৩) mofig meya= মফিগ মেয়া= মফিজ মিয়া
৪) mofig bay= মফিগ বে (বেয় অফ ব্যাঙ্গাল না তো? _colonthree emoticon_ ) = মফিজ ভাই
৫) mofig khan
৬) mofig khan
৭) mofig hashem
৮) kajol kagol mofig= কাজল কাগল মফিগ
৯) prince mofig
১০) mofigul hoque mofig = মহিলা মফিগ _colonthree emoticon_
১১) soniya akter ritu (ami mofig) আরেকজন মহিলা মফিগ

আমার নাম mofig ভাড়া হইসে তিরিশ _colonthree emoticon_

সৌজন্যে এহসান তপু _colonthree emoticon

মুরাদ টাকলা - Timeline Photos | Facebook

I just about died laughing!!! 

Read the comments at the link above....

-- হাগার হাগার মফিগ
-- এক হালি মফিগ দেন তো!
-- এই গিবনে আরো কত মফিগ দেখমু
-- এ যে দেখি মফিগের হাট বাগার!_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bongbang

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758206407642558





First Sci Fi movie in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

bongbang said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758206407642558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Sci Fi movie in Bangladesh.


Looks good for our country's first sci-fi. 
The director, does he have a good streak of quality movies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

SHK said:


> Looks good for our country's first sci-fi.
> The director, does he have a good streak of quality movies?



I dont know much. He seems to be new director. Only 1 previous movie Lal Tip.
I didnt watch it but looks good than the traditional Bangla movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaikaus

i have a simple question
now plz dont go all hatin on me 
do all bangladeshis hate pakistan?
cux i dont hate bangladesh


----------



## 24 Hours

kaikaus said:


> i have a simple question
> now plz dont go all hatin on me
> do all bangladeshis hate pakistan?
> cux i dont hate bangladesh


I wouldn't say all of them, the overall opinion is quite split if Pew research is something to go by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

kaikaus said:


> i have a simple question
> now plz dont go all hatin on me
> do all bangladeshis hate pakistan?
> cux i dont hate bangladesh



I don't think Pakistan registers in most people's minds on a daily or even monthly basis unless Pakistan is on the front page news with Terrorism, bombing or other sad events. People don't have a strong opinion about Pakistan one way or the other.

Females are interested in Pakistani fashion however.

Of course people who do politics with 1971 issues nowadays have a different agenda and they are very vocal about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sEoulman556

Any Bangladeshis here interested in building computers? I want to make a thread about building gaming computers. Not going to create it at all unless there are people that are interested too.


----------



## kaikaus

Bilal9 said:


> I don't think Pakistan registers in most people's minds on a daily or even monthly basis unless Pakistan is on the front page news with Terrorism, bombing or other sad events. People don't have a strong opinion about Pakistan one way or the other.
> 
> Females are interested in Pakistani fashion however.
> 
> Of course people who do politics with 1971 issues nowadays have a different agenda and they are very vocal about it.


well i wish there was no bad blood between pakistan and bangladesh
as if the muslim world is short of divisions and that too extremely complicated ones
that we need to carry this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Ahem, wow. 

My account is still on it seems. Its been ages I posted here.

Hello to all the new Bangladeshi members who joined since I went in hibernation.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bongbang

Soumya-Satkhira
Shakib-Magura
(c)Mashrafi-Narail
Mustafiz-Satkhira
Al Amin-Jhinaidah
u19 player of tournament (c)Mehedi-Khulna
Women's cricket (c)Salma-Khulna
SA games 2016 out of 4, 2 gold winner Mahfuza-Jessore

Can you guys tell what's in south west part of BD that it rules in sports sector alone than rest of the country combined being 1/7 of total land and comparing small pop. And how long the rest of the country will lag behind and contribute to national image more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

bongbang said:


> Soumya-Satkhira
> Shakib-Magura
> (c)Mashrafi-Narail
> Mustafiz-Satkhira
> Al Amin-Jhinaidah
> u19 player of tournament (c)Mehedi-Khulna
> Women's cricket (c)Salma-Khulna
> SA games 2016 out of 4, 2 gold winner Mahfuza-Jessore
> 
> Can you guys tell what's in south west part of BD that it rules in sports sector alone than rest of the country combined being 1/7 of total land and comparing small pop. And how long the rest of the country will lag behind and contribute to national image more.



It depends on many factors. In the past, Chittagong was known as the breeding ground of cricketers in Bangladesh. Now I think greater Rajshahi possesses that title.


----------



## bongbang

Species said:


> It depends on many factors. In the past, Chittagong was known as the breeding ground of cricketers in Bangladesh. Now I think greater Rajshahi possesses that title.



Presently 4-5 out of 11 players in national team playing from South West Khulna. Only two Sabbir and Mushfiq is from Rajshahi


----------



## bongbang

Im actually astonished to see. So many cricketers from South West. Khulna division. Whom are presently playing or in close proximity to get a chance in the team

Anamul-Kushtia
Imrul-Meherpur
Mithun-Kushtia
Soumya-Satkhira
Shakib-Magura
Nurul Hasan-Khulna
Mashrafe-Narail
Mustafiz-Satkhira
Al Amin-Jhinaidah
Rubel Hossain-Bagerhat
Mehedi-Khulna

@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

bongbang said:


> Presently 4-5 out of 11 players in national team playing from South West Khulna. Only two Sabbir and Mushfiq is from Rajshahi



Check out all the players under contract with BCB, you will find the highest number from Rajshahi-Rangpur region. And take a look at the results of NCL for the last decade, Rajshahi-Rangpur has the highest number of titles.


----------



## bongbang

Species said:


> Check out all the players under contract with BCB, you will find the highest number from Rajshahi-Rangpur region. And take a look at the results of NCL for the last decade, Rajshahi-Rangpur has the highest number of titles.



Oh ok. I actually meant the players who will play in the National team against foreign.



bongbang said:


> Im actually astonished to see. So many cricketers from South West. Khulna division. Whom are presently playing or in close proximity to get a chance in the team
> 
> Anamul-Kushtia
> Imrul-Meherpur
> Mithun-Kushtia
> Soumya-Satkhira
> Shakib-Magura
> Nurul Hasan-Khulna
> Mashrafe-Narail
> Mustafiz-Satkhira
> Al Amin-Jhinaidah
> Rubel Hossain-Bagerhat
> Mehedi-Khulna
> 
> @BDforever


----------



## Species

bongbang said:


> Oh ok. I actually meant the players who will play in the National team against foreign.



That's what I meant as well. Players under contract means the players eligible to be in the national team.


----------



## bongbang

Species said:


> That's what I meant as well. Players under contract means the players eligible to be in the national team.



What I meant was, there can be many people whom are eligible. But whom are going on the forefront to get the prize. What I see is a massive degradation of performance in the rest of the country, massive reluctance and pressure on us now. For example in the last match 7 people played from Khulna division (part of ancient vanga kingdom and Sundarban tigers)

Mithun-Kushtia
Soumya-Satkhira
Shakib-Magura
Nurul Hasan-Khulna
Mashrafe-Narail
Mustafiz-Satkhira
Al Amin-Jhinaidah


----------



## bongbang

Seems like a PDF Bangladeshi visited Pakistan recently. Who that might be?


----------



## bongbang




----------



## T-123456

Congratulations on your chill thread Bangladeshi's.
Didnt know,it existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

bongbang said:


>



You guys are hilarious ..take this comedy show" Hum sab umeed se hain" on your tiny sensitive heart but they make fun of every single thing in this show whether cricketers, politicians, actors etc ..grow up you people and stop making fun of yourself with such videos as it will just show your insecurities more than anything else..

or ask this jokers to look at overall record between Bangladesh and Pakistan before jumping ups and downs with some recent wins that also on home grounds ..

see here

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You guys are hilarious ..take this comedy show" Hum sab umeed se hain" on your tiny sensitive heart but they make fun of every single thing in this show whether cricketers, politicians, actors etc ..grow up you people and stop making fun of yourself with such videos as it will just show your insecurities more than anything else..
> 
> or ask this jokers to look at overall record between Bangladesh and Pakistan before jumping ups and downs with some recent wins that also on home grounds ..
> 
> see here
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



Hum sab ummed se hain is funny as hell. I like aik din geo ke sath segment. 

Yes, some BD people sensitive as hell. Get hyped up for no specific reason. They are not to be taken seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riyad

Irrfan Khan with Bangladeshis at Indian High commissioner's residence. He is shooting a Bangladeshi film, Doob.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Length of BD from northern tip to sourthern tip is 992 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

*"Chill Bangladesh Thread" mane? Thanda Bangladeshi Suto??? *

*@BDforever ki koy era?? *


----------



## TopCat

Rain Man said:


> *"Chill Bangladesh Thread" mane? Thanda Bangladeshi Suto??? *
> 
> *@BDforever ki koy era?? *





Sutu sutu koris na. *SUTA *bol. naile lukjon tuke hijra bolbe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

iajdani said:


> Sutu sutu koris na. *SUTA *bol. naile lukjon tuke hijra bolbe.



bhai ki 'hijra expert' naki?


----------



## Arthur

A great collection of Aviation Pictures from Bangladesh.

*Bangladesh Aviation Hub*

https://www.facebook.com/BDAviationHub


----------



## Arthur

So I just noticed it now,I got promoted to Sub Lieutenant!! 






@BDforever @Bilal9 @Doyalbaba @damiendehorn @Species @UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> So I just noticed it now,I got promoted to Sub Lieutenant!!
> 
> View attachment 311994
> 
> 
> @BDforever @Bilal9 @Doyalbaba @damiendehorn @Species @UKBengali



'Well this calls for Congratz and a Cake' 

Khao Khao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maira La

Khan saheb said:


> So I just noticed it now,I got promoted to Sub Lieutenant!!
> 
> View attachment 311994



Congrats! You may continue calling me 'Sir'. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> 'Well this calls for Congratz and a Cake'
> 
> Khao Khao.


Why thank you, good sir! The cake was delicious!! 



Maira La said:


> Congrats! You may continue calling me 'Sir'. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arefin007

i noticed this thread under iranian chill thread. why this thread not made sticky in bd section.

my name is arefin i am student from whitechapel

i am labour party supporter and man united fan don't insult the red devils i might beat you up

i like reading about wars military history i find them cool i also like reading about modern weapons

i have never been to Bangladesh before i want to visit our ancestral homes in moulvi bazar niz koronsi when i get visa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

BDforever said:


> manush korte paroni



Maulana sahib, insaan istamal karoyin.


----------



## SajjLad

Arefin007 said:


> i noticed this thread under iranian chill thread. why this thread not made sticky in bd section.
> 
> my name is arefin i am student from whitechapel
> 
> i am labour party supporter and man united fan don't insult the red devils i might beat you up
> 
> i like reading about wars military history i find them cool i also like reading about modern weapons
> 
> i have never been to Bangladesh before i want to visit our ancestral homes in moulvi bazar niz koronsi when i get visa




What's good my fellow British Bengali  I'm a new member I joined basically just banter with the Indians and Pakistanis on here because why not lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arya Desa said:


> You ugly fish eaters, we NEVER eat rice with our hands. You pray on the floor, are you dogs too? No offense, but bonglos are disgusting.
> 
> @HttpError do you have any questions for the bonglos?


@waz do what you gotta do!

guys.... i hate koi fish! can i be considered a bengali? xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Koi maach na khele bangali howa jae na...emon kotha toh kono din shuni ni???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> @waz do what you gotta do!
> 
> guys.... i hate koi fish! can i be considered a bengali? xD



Why you calling waz in after dragging a 2 year old comment from an account permanently banned already?


----------



## Russell

Nilgiri said:


> Why you calling waz in after dragging a 2 year old comment from an account permanently banned already?


Like he looked at the date of the post 

I was surprised to see this revived in the 1st place heh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> guys.... i hate koi fish! can i be considered a bengali? xD


বিলের দেশি কৈ মাছ খেতে ভালো টেস্টি।

ইদানীং চাষ করা হাইব্রিড কৈ মাছ পাওয়া যায়, খুবি জঘন্য। বমি পায়। 

আর তোমার অবস্থা তো আমার থেকে ভালো।আমি কোনো ধরনের মাছ খাইনা। তাইলে কি আমি বাঙালি না?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> বিলের দেশি কৈ মাছ খেতে ভালো টেস্টি।
> 
> ইদানীং চাষ করা হাইব্রিড কৈ মাছ পাওয়া যায়, খুবি জঘন্য। বমি পায়।
> 
> আর তোমার অবস্থা তো আমার থেকে ভালো।আমি কোনো ধরনের মাছ খাইনা। তাইলে কি আমি বাঙালি না?


:p I don't eat either and only when my mom cooks... but man koi is full of thorns... not worth it compared to the taste imo. Hilsha and rui is much better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> :p I don't eat either and only when my mom cooks... but man koi is full of thorns... not worth it compared to the taste imo. Hilsha and rui is much better



You actually have eaten koi? Arent they basically large goldfish i.e carp?

I wouldn't eat that dude....carp are pretty gross overall for me. Koi are like ornamental fish where I have seen them. I have fed them (by hand....they can bite!) but they have never fed me .

What kinds of fish you get there in Ukraine? Let me suggest some ways to cook them.


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> :p I don't eat either and only when my mom cooks... but man koi is full of thorns... not worth it compared to the taste imo. Hilsha and rui is much better



Is Hilsha available in Ukraine? For a fact I know you can get some within a good price in Kuwait, I even found some in a Sri Lankan shop in Germany once.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Is Hilsha available in Ukraine? For a fact I know you can get some within a good price in Kuwait, I even found some in a Sri Lankan shop in Germany once.


kuwaiti hilsha smells because salt water fish here in kuwait.... 
idk about ukraine.,.,, there is next to no fishes here... and the once i saw in supermarket are off putting... not fresh fish.... rotten but fooled to the public.... only a bengali can know if the fish is fresh or nah! xD salmon is super expensive.... i mean its okay for me... but my dad doesn;t send me his entire monthly bill for food alone so lol....



Nilgiri said:


> You actually have eaten koi? Arent they basically large goldfish i.e carp?
> 
> I wouldn't eat that dude....carp are pretty gross overall for me. Koi are like ornamental fish where I have seen them. I have fed them (by hand....they can bite!) but they have never fed me .
> 
> What kinds of fish you get there in Ukraine? Let me suggest some ways to cook them.


once when i was a child... swore to myself never again. koi is different than goldfish... they are darker in color if i remember correctly.

i find it gross too.... you get shrimps, some other types of fish i dont know the name of.... salmons.... but either they're not fresh or they are super expensive.... i mean its 5 KwD a kilo... which is okay for me... but then i have a personal montly allowance of around 150$ i would rather use the money to eat what i like....

i am a good cook  just havent stewed fish before! only grill and fried!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

bhetki and ilish macher paturi is quite yummy the restaurant named kolapata makes best in town. if anyone wants try out bangladeshi cuisine don't forget to taste paturi believe me its worth it



SajjLad said:


> What's good my fellow British Bengali  I'm a new member I joined basically just banter with the Indians and Pakistanis on here because why not lol.


Welcome to the forum bhaiya have a nice stay 

there are many trolls in this subforum use ignore button for them. ignore button's the best thing to have happened after sliced bread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arefin007

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3HsChp7lnM
hehehe loooooool


----------



## Arefin007




----------



## Major 13625

Deshi koi and bedishi koi


Khan saheb said:


> বিলের দেশি কৈ মাছ খেতে ভালো টেস্টি।
> 
> ইদানীং চাষ করা হাইব্রিড কৈ মাছ পাওয়া যায়, খুবি জঘন্য। বমি পায়।
> 
> আর তোমার অবস্থা তো আমার থেকে ভালো।আমি কোনো ধরনের মাছ খাইনা। তাইলে কি আমি বাঙালি না?





Nilgiri said:


> You actually have eaten koi? Arent they basically large goldfish i.e carp?
> 
> I wouldn't eat that dude....carp are pretty gross overall for me. Koi are like ornamental fish where I have seen them. I have fed them (by hand....they can bite!) but they have never fed me .
> 
> What kinds of fish you get there in Ukraine? Let me suggest some ways to cook them.


sn: Anabas cobojius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

bhetki/Sea Bass/Barramundi is the good stuff...

forget rui and koi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

I would say Rup chada, Golda, Koral fish! Oh my childhood in coxsbazer and those sea fishes 
Dont ignore meh m a student of fisheries and limnology

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Major 13625 said:


> I would say Rup chada, Golda, Koral fish! Oh my childhood in coxsbazer and those sea fishes
> Dont ignore meh m a student of fisheries and limnology


Koral maach or any big sea fish is almost always brilliant. Great white flesh...minimal bones and the less you do to them, the better.

Koral fish fillets - might as well be heaven on earth

*Not a big fan of rupchada/pomfret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major 13625

Russell said:


> Koral maach or any big sea fish is almost always brilliant. Great white flesh...minimal bones and the less you do to them, the better.
> 
> Koral fish fillets - might as well be heaven on earth
> 
> *Not a big fan of rupchada/pomfret.


Bro if u ever go to saint martin try those fresh grilled fish. U wont forget them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Major 13625 said:


> Bro if u ever go to saint martin try those fresh grilled fish. U wont forget them


hehe...we own a share (very minor) in a couple of the motels there. I go to Cox's and St. Martin 2-3 times every year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Russell said:


> hehe...we own a share (very minor) in a couple of the motels there. I go to Cox's and St. Martin 2-3 times every year


ps note: He He =female smile
Ha ha= male smile


----------



## Russell

Major 13625 said:


> ps note: He He =female smile
> Ha ha= male smile



Maybe I prefer to giggle like a little girl...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Speaking of fish - we have a pond where my dad dabbles in a bit of fish farming as a side project...nothing really big. I'm not particularly interested in stuff like this...so, tend to keep a hands off approach 

We end up selling 80% of the fish and keep the other 20%

Mixture of Rui, katla, tilapia - this was a part of the last haul in February



Spoiler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

One fish for me, silver pomfret (Roopchanda), and only one way, fried....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> One fish for me, silver pomfret (Roopchanda), and only one way, fried....



One of my favourite too. 
Bilal bhai, we should change the name of the 'Bangladesh Restaurants' thread to 'Bangladesh Cuisine & restaurants '.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> Bilal bhai, we should change the name of the 'Bangladesh Restaurants' thread to 'Bangladesh Cuisine & restaurants '.



Aaccha - ami nijey korar cheshta kori. Na holey mod-key boltey hobey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

সুইডেন এ থাইকা খালি সালমন খাইসি. এহন খালি সালমনই ভালা লাগে.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

bd_4_ever said:


> সুইডেন এ থাইকা খালি সালমন খাইসি. এহন খালি সালমনই ভালা লাগে.


Desh e o salmon paowa jae....ektu expensive...but salmon wasn't cheap in the US or Aus either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

bd_4_ever said:


> সুইডেন এ থাইকা খালি সালমন খাইসি. এহন খালি সালমনই ভালা লাগে.


Kacha salmon moja na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Anubis said:


> Kacha salmon moja na?



জি বেশ মজার. আমি bake করে খেতাম, কিছু লবন আর গুল্মরিচ দিয়ে. ভালোই হতো!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Bilal9 said:


> One fish for me, silver pomfret (Roopchanda), and only one way, fried....



I dont like it or any other sea fish . Only Rui, Hilsha and Chingri for me . cooked with potatoes and egg plants heavenly for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Russell said:


> Maybe I prefer to giggle like a little girl...





bd_4_ever said:


> সুইডেন এ থাইকা খালি সালমন খাইসি. এহন খালি সালমনই ভালা লাগে.


I feel sorry for u bro 



Russell said:


> Desh e o salmon paowa jae....ektu expensive...but salmon wasn't cheap in the US or Aus either


salmon Bd te koi pawa jai russel vai?


----------



## Russell

Major 13625 said:


> I feel sorry for u bro
> 
> 
> salmon Bd te koi pawa jai russel vai?


supershop gulo te - it's not something they'll have everyday - but, we've bought it from the Meena Bazar on road 27 in dhanmondi and also the Agora in Rifles Square

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Kandari-Hushiyaar said:


> I dont like it or any other sea fish . Only Rui, Hilsha and Chingri for me . cooked with potatoes and egg plants heavenly for me.



And garnished with Basil. Mmmmmm........yummm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

I try to avoid junk food and anything full of sugar (entire family of diabetics...), but dropped into Krispy Kreme after a long time today...

I know it's not good for you...but, I wolfed down a couple of Glazed Chocolate cakes in next to no time


----------



## Arefin007

someone please request the mods to shift Bangladesh related sticky threads from central south asia section back to this subforum. the threads dont fit well there its completely infested by indian propaganda they should brought back to this section

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/news-from-bangladesh-updates-and-discussion.18824/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-economy-news-updates.10487/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beautiful-bangladesh.184378/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/road-infrastructure-development-in-bangladesh.441937/

turkish and iranian sections have their respective sticky threads intact they haven't been moved to middle east section i believe these threads should be brought back to bangladesh section

@Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Arefin007 said:


> someone please request the mods to shift Bangladesh related sticky threads from central south asia section back to this subforum. the threads dont fit well there its completely infested by indian propaganda they should brought back to this section
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/news-from-bangladesh-updates-and-discussion.18824/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-economy-news-updates.10487/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beautiful-bangladesh.184378/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/road-infrastructure-development-in-bangladesh.441937/
> 
> turkish and iranian sections have their respective sticky threads intact they haven't been moved to middle east section i believe these threads should be brought back to bangladesh section
> 
> @Bilal9



Koisi - ekhon dakho bhai ki korey....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Arefin007 said:


> someone please request the mods to shift Bangladesh related sticky threads from central south asia section back to this subforum. the threads dont fit well there its completely infested by indian propaganda they should brought back to this section
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/news-from-bangladesh-updates-and-discussion.18824/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-economy-news-updates.10487/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beautiful-bangladesh.184378/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/road-infrastructure-development-in-bangladesh.441937/
> 
> turkish and iranian sections have their respective sticky threads intact they haven't been moved to middle east section i believe these threads should be brought back to bangladesh section
> 
> @Bilal9




Defence Section is assigned only for defence related news/updates/discussion yet for political and general discussion, sections are assigned as per geography. In-case of any posts in those sections that violates Forum Rules, members are always advised to report such posts without engaging/quoting back and move on as Mods will take care.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

ei shala beshi khobordari dekhai.... juta pita korte iccha kore haramike...
beshi dadagiri....


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> ei shala beshi khobordari dekhai.... juta pita korte iccha kore haramike...
> beshi dadagiri....


বাংলিশে গুগল ট্রান্সলেটর কাজ হয় না। তাই ইচ্ছামত মুখধোলাই দিতেই পারেন...


----------



## Michael Corleone

OrdinaryGenius said:


> বাংলিশে গুগল ট্রান্সলেটর কাজ হয় না। তাই ইচ্ছামত মুখধোলাই দিতেই পারেন...


banglai lekhte parle to lekhtam.... xD
spelling mistakes... "bhat to do"( mallu accent)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> banglai lekhte parle to lekhtam.... xD
> spelling mistakes... "bhat to do"( mallu accent)


পিসিতে অভ্র আর এন্ড্রয়েডে রিদ্মিক ব্যবহার করতে পারেন।


----------



## Michael Corleone

OrdinaryGenius said:


> পিসিতে অভ্র আর এন্ড্রয়েডে রিদ্মিক ব্যবহার করতে পারেন।


bhaiya amar laptope arabic ar english layout keys.... ar ami ios use kori tar poro bangla lekha amar jonno one difficult

koek ta words amar english substitute lage.... man only learnt bangla for 4 years in nursery i think.
btw your profile pic reminds me of skinny CJ from GTA san andrease


----------



## The Eagle

Mohammed Khaled said:


> ei shala beshi khobordari dekhai.... juta pita korte iccha kore haramike...
> beshi dadagiri....



How about bit of translation?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> bhaiya amar laptope arabic ar english layout keys.... ar ami ios use kori tar poro bangla lekha amar jonno one difficult
> 
> koek ta words amar english substitute lage.... man only learnt bangla for 4 years in nursery i think.
> btw your profile pic reminds me of skinny CJ from GTA san andrease


আরে ভাই অভ্র আর রিদ্মিকে বাংলিশ লেখলেই তা বাংলা করে দেবে।

আমার প্রোফাইল পিকের লোকটার রিয়েল বাংলা প্যাক্স আছে ব্র...


----------



## Michael Corleone

OrdinaryGenius said:


> আরে ভাই অভ্র আর রিদ্মিকে বাংলিশ লেখলেই তা বাংলা করে দেবে।
> 
> আমার প্রোফাইল পিকের লোকটার রিয়েল বাংলা প্যাক্স আছে ব্র...


oh cool... didn;t know that!  

it's 2:12am ... i better get some sleep/// tomorrow i shall prepare for my vacation to my home... 23 hours of journey time it seems.


----------



## The Eagle

Mohammed Khaled said:


> oh cool... didn;t know that!
> 
> it's 2:12am ... i better get some sleep/// tomorrow i shall prepare for my vacation to my home... 23 hours of journey time it seems.



Whom you addressed in that post with abusive language?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mohammed Khaled said:


> oh cool... didn;t know that!
> 
> it's 2:12am ... i better get some sleep/// tomorrow i shall prepare for my vacation to my home... 23 hours of journey time it seems.


বাংলাদেশ? কোন জেলা?


----------



## Michael Corleone

OrdinaryGenius said:


> বাংলাদেশ? কোন জেলা?


na bhaisab.... kuwait! biladi! watan ma' ana! my motherland.... miss my family and friends.

in bangladesh... what i know is that my dad's village is bikrampur! beautiful place... but otherwise... it's dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Mohammed Khaled said:


> ei shala beshi khobordari dekhai.... juta pita korte iccha kore haramike...
> beshi dadagiri....



I can understand what you wrote and wanted to confirm so this is the last time for you as warning in open thread. Never ever insult anyone and I repeat, never use such remarks ever again where I did not disrespect you nor you are the subject at all neither quoted you. Take it as warning for unethical, abusive and offensive language as well as insult that I am letting you go personally for last time. I asked you to translate not just because I didn't understand but wanted to make you realize what you did so hopefully, it will be the last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Matirpola

Mohammed Khaled said:


> 23 hours of journey time it seems.



It can't be 23 hours from Ukraine to Kuwait.

Unless you bought a cheap ticket with super long layover somewhere.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Eagle said:


> I can understand what you wrote and wanted to confirm so this is the last time for you as warning in open thread. Never ever insult anyone and I repeat, never use such remarks ever again where I did not disrespect you nor you are the subject at all neither quoted you. Take it as warning for unethical, abusive and offensive language as well as insult that I am letting you go personally for last time. I asked you to translate not just because I didn't understand but wanted to make you realize what you did so hopefully, it will be the last time.


trust me mate... go ahead and do your thing.... i am just sick of your advices.
sometimes you should just ease off instead of rampage deleting convos on threads.... and yeah your usual advice of reporting certain comments that provokes most members here doesn't really work because most of the times... other nationals can just troll this forum as they please yet it's only our posts that gets deleted....

now don;t tell me to go and collect my data.... to show you the proofs... i have reported quite a few i believe with no resuts....

and nah... you can;t understand what i wrote except "sala" " dadagiri" and "haramike"
but i am just stating the obvious that you can guess and figure out....



Matirpola said:


> It can't be 23 hours from Ukraine to Kuwait.
> 
> Unless you bought a cheap ticket with super long layover somewhere.


bruh nah... lel! it's around 7hr to go to kiev from where i stay... i chose bus because the other option was train for 8hrs.
from kiev my flight actually starts at 9 but i will reach kiev by 5pm blame it on the bus schedule.... i dont remember how much i gotta stay in turkey for but i will be staying at the airport hotel so hopefully fingers crossed....
i reach kuwait in 6 in the morning i believe? i dont remember lol.
it's this summer time ticket from last year that i bought and the plane tickets were higher than usual...
when i will go back to ukraine... its gonna be around 10hrs... and the ticket is like basically free... its extremely cheap, probably less if i get the turkish visa in kuwait because i intent to go around istanbul for some days before heading back.

i only stay in transit for an hour or 2 but that bus timings... airport proximity from kiev and the flight depature is killing time.... i will need some KFC as soon as i land in kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Mohammed Khaled said:


> trust me mate... go ahead and do your thing.... i am just sick of your advices.
> sometimes you should just ease off instead of rampage deleting convos on threads.... and yeah your usual advice of reporting certain comments that provokes most members here doesn't really work because most of the times... other nationals can just troll this forum as they please yet it's only our posts that gets deleted....
> 
> now don;t tell me to go and collect my data.... to show you the proofs... i have reported quite a few i believe with no resuts....
> 
> and nah... you can;t understand what i wrote except "sala" " dadagiri" and "haramike"
> but i am just stating the obvious that you can guess and figure out....



Did I give you an advice? Did I quote you? Did I ask you anything? Did I offend you? I gave you a fair chance to realize your insulting post and the wrong you did and rather than realizing you came with zero justify that carries no weight. Member posted a question for MOD and you are not the concern then who are to interfere and insult like this. That is not your concern that who is being advised and why if you don't want to understand anything. Take some rest.


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Eagle said:


> Did I give you an advice? Did I quote you? Did I ask you anything? Did I offend you? I gave you a fair chance to realize your insulting post and the wrong you did and rather than realizing you came with zero justify that carries no weight. Member posted a question for MOD and you are not the concern then who are to interfere and insult like this. That is not your concern that who is being advised and why if you don't want to understand anything. Take some rest.


oh boy... you didn;t understand what i was talking about.... i am not even going to bother explain....
have a good day!


----------



## The Eagle

Mohammed Khaled said:


> oh boy... you didn;t understand what i was talking about.... i am not even going to bother explain....
> have a good day!



You shouldn't be sick of any advice which was not for you and never insult anyone again.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> . i am just sick of your advices



Because advices are given that member may learn and understand rather than violating rules. Be respectful and have some ethics for conversation with others. 



Mohammed Khaled said:


> sometimes you should just ease off instead of rampage deleting convos on threads....



Posts violating rules, are not allowed as decorum be maintained foe quality and productive discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

The Eagle said:


> You shouldn't be sick of any advice which was not for you and never insult anyone again.
> 
> 
> 
> Because advices are given that member may learn and understand rather than violating rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Posts violating rules, are not allowed.


He got banned!


----------



## The Eagle

Major 13625 said:


> He got banned!



Yeah, and he was asking for it continuously rather than being respectful. See his post that I asked him to translate.... Jumps in conversation without any concern nor was quoted neither offended but came with insults and mocking for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Russell said:


> I try to avoid junk food and anything full of sugar (entire family of diabetics...), but dropped into Krispy Kreme after a long time today...
> 
> I know it's not good for you...but, I wolfed down a couple of Glazed Chocolate cakes in next to no time



mmmm krispy kreme....we have mostly Dairy Queen here lol.

As long as you have such treats only sometimes, its fine bro.

Unfortunately I know people that make it a habit...and get addicted.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> trust me mate... go ahead and do your thing.... i am just sick of your advices.
> sometimes you should just ease off instead of rampage deleting convos on threads.... and yeah your usual advice of reporting certain comments that provokes most members here doesn't really work because most of the times... other nationals can just troll this forum as they please yet it's only our posts that gets deleted....
> 
> now don;t tell me to go and collect my data.... to show you the proofs... i have reported quite a few i believe with no resuts....
> 
> and nah... you can;t understand what i wrote except "sala" " dadagiri" and "haramike"
> but i am just stating the obvious that you can guess and figure out....
> 
> 
> bruh nah... lel! it's around 7hr to go to kiev from where i stay... i chose bus because the other option was train for 8hrs.
> from kiev my flight actually starts at 9 but i will reach kiev by 5pm blame it on the bus schedule.... i dont remember how much i gotta stay in turkey for but i will be staying at the airport hotel so hopefully fingers crossed....
> i reach kuwait in 6 in the morning i believe? i dont remember lol.
> it's this summer time ticket from last year that i bought and the plane tickets were higher than usual...
> when i will go back to ukraine... its gonna be around 10hrs... and the ticket is like basically free... its extremely cheap, probably less if i get the turkish visa in kuwait because i intent to go around istanbul for some days before heading back.
> 
> i only stay in transit for an hour or 2 but that bus timings... airport proximity from kiev and the flight depature is killing time.... i will need some KFC as soon as i land in kuwait.



Bro just cool off dude. Please follow the rules, you are valued member here and I enjoy a lot of what you have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arefin007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

@Mohammed Khaled, ঈগল মিয়া ত বহুত বড় চুতিয়া! ব্যান মারি দিল!

আর লুলগিরিয়ে ভালা মানুষ সাজে! কত্ত বড় ফকিন্নি সে...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Onno Kau ke niye - Banglae kichu na likhai bhalo...karon keu ka keu taader janacche...abong eer folafol shobai dekhche...so, better hoe amar agey je post ta kora hoise...eta delete kore dile. 

otherwise - abar shei eki result hobey!


----------



## monitor

Google celebrate Bangladeshi engineer Fazlur rahman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

Fazil MOD ta beshi beshi Kore.

Anyways what are the chances of a Bangladeshi Bengali guy getting a Kolkata Bengali girl?


----------



## SajjLad

Nabil365 said:


> Fazil MOD ta beshi beshi Kore.
> 
> Anyways what are the chances of a Bangladeshi Bengali guy getting a Kolkata Bengali girl?



Depends on the situation I guess, people are individuals. Not all Bangladeshi guys are the same nor are Kolkata girls the same.


----------



## Russell

Nabil365 said:


> Anyways what are the chances of a Bangladeshi Bengali guy getting a Kolkata Bengali girl?


Get to go out on a date or get with the intention of a meaningful relationship?

Shouldn't be that hard to get a date...well any harder than the average guy trying to get a date


----------



## Nabil365

Russell said:


> Get to go out on a date or get with the intention of a meaningful relationship?
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard to get a date...well any harder than the average guy trying to get a date


Man I have this Bengali girl from kolkata as "friend".Getting her seems harder compared to a Chinese girl.Screw my life
My cousins say Bengali girls are pretty but whenever I go Bangladesh, I'm like "Where are the pretty girls?"


----------



## Russell

Nabil365 said:


> Man I have this Bengali girl from kolkata as "friend".Getting her seems harder compared to a Chinese girl.Screw my life
> My cousins say Bengali girls are pretty but whenever I go Bangladesh, I'm like "Where are the pretty girls?"


Bengali girls ARE pretty! Where do you 'go' when you come to Bangladesh?


----------



## Arefin007

SajjLad said:


> Round 2: the Arefin Conspiracies  do you believe there's only one Bangladeshi person in Britain?


i am 14 year old boy giving burn burn burn to enemies of BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SajjLad

Arefin007 said:


> i am 14 year old boy giving burn burn burn to enemies of BD



He's done it again to that new fellow (I assume he's a Bangladeshi Hindu judging by his name and Avatar) in the remittance thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arefin007

SajjLad said:


> He's done it again to that new fellow (I assume he's a Bangladeshi Hindu judging by his name and Avatar) in the remittance thread.


i am so many people even i didn't know  only he know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

SajjLad said:


> He's done it again to that new fellow (I assume he's a Bangladeshi Hindu judging by his name and Avatar) in the remittance thread.


অই হ্লা মেন্টাল...



Nabil365 said:


> Fazil MOD ta beshi beshi Kore.
> 
> Anyways what are the chances of a Bangladeshi Bengali guy getting a Kolkata Bengali girl?


You find kolkatan girls attractive?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Arefin007 said:


> i am 14 year old boy giving burn burn burn to enemies of BD





SajjLad said:


> He's done it again to that new fellow (I assume he's a Bangladeshi Hindu judging by his name and Avatar) in the remittance thread.



So you guys noticed that!!!! 

Whenever a Bengali joins the forum, that James Bond from Karachi will scream out 'Hey Arefin007'! Kinda becoming funny now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Species said:


> So you guys noticed that!!!!
> 
> Whenever a Bengali joins the forum, that James Bond from Karachi will scream out 'Hey Arefin007'! Kinda becoming funny now.


Man he is Sherlock Holmes of পাক সাদ বাদ জমিন বরবাদ ল্যান্ড...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Man he is Sherlock Holmes of পাক সাদ বাদ জমিন বরবাদ ল্যান্ড...



Oder desh e Masud Rana supply dewa uchit, bhalo cholbe!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Species said:


> Oder desh e Masud Rana supply dewa uchit, bhalo cholbe!


Yep, the legendary MR9... এই বই পড়া নিয়া আমার বহুত ইতিহাস আছে রে ভাই...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

chill guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> chill guys


Too much electrolized for my taste...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Too much electrolized for my taste...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arefin007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Arefin007 said:


>


or more like Sylodi Parents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

if we're talking about songs you'd listen to...enjoy and then forget - this is better than obosheshe






*Better is probably not the right word...music is after all so very subjective!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Russell said:


> if we're talking about songs you'd listen to...enjoy and then forget - this is better than obosheshe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Better is probably not the right word...music is after all so very subjective!


this is not good song musically, good lyrics but not good tune
check this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

@BDforever I prefer Meghomilon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Russell said:


> @BDforever I prefer Meghomilon


yes this is good song, 

this is so far this year's hit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Music videos/production have gotten so much better...God I still remember the crappy videos of Warfaze/LRB 

Warfaze

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Russell said:


> Music videos/production have gotten so much better...God I still remember the crappy videos of Warfaze/LRB
> 
> Warfaze


this is one of the best creative song and also excellent music video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Bappa....Dolchut...Baji!

We used to go to Shanghad Bhaban...sit on the steps and bust out our guitars...trying to impress the girls by churning out these tunes. Arektu boro howar por...moved on to TSC and did the same there.

I eventually succeeded and made sure to marry her!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Russell said:


> Bappa....Dolchut...Baji!
> 
> We used to go to Shanghad Bhaban...sit on the steps and bust out our guitars...trying to impress the girls by churning out these tunes. Arektu boro howar por...moved on to TSC and did the same there.
> 
> I eventually succeeded and made sure to marry her!


wow ! ! congratz


----------



## Russell

BDforever said:


> wow ! ! congratz


hah...old news - Dhaka medical-r meye! 

Shobai nished korsilo...doctor meye biye korish na...Or Family koe...pola doctor na - adjust hoibo na, amar mathae toh onno buddhi - House Husband! 

House Husband aar hoite paarsi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Russell said:


> hah...old news - Dhaka medical-r meye!
> 
> Shobai nished korsilo...doctor meye biye korish na...Or Family koe...pola doctor na - adjust hoibo na, amar mathae toh onno buddhi - House Husband!
> 
> House Husband aar hoite paarsi


geda ase naki ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

@WebMaster 
Could you please help pin this thread? Thanks


----------



## Russell

BDforever said:


> geda ase naki ?


Na...not for another couple of years God willing. FCPS part 2 dibey soon - then ekta world tour...then..ahem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

How about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major 13625

Russell said:


> if we're talking about songs you'd listen to...enjoy and then forget - this is better than obosheshe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Better is probably not the right word...music is after all so very subjective!


Astagfirullah  aj kal music videote maiyara half pant pore



Major 13625 said:


> Astagfirullah  aj kal music videote maiyara half pant pore






check this one


----------



## Nabil365

Russell said:


> Bengali girls ARE pretty! Where do you 'go' when you come to Bangladesh?


So far Chittagong and dhaka gulshan area and mirpur.


----------



## chatterjee

Aarong one of the best fashion brands in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Yeah in SG kolkata Bengali girls are way attractive compared to Bangladeshi ones.
> More white pussy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


>


Keno tumar ki kaalo meye der pochondo hoy?


----------



## BDforever

Nabil365 said:


> Keno tumar ki kaalo meye der pochondo hoy?


kaalo meye kara ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Bangladeshi girls are conservative. It's easier to date a European or a Chinese girl.



Russell said:


> Na...not for another couple of years God willing. FCPS part 2 dibey soon - then ekta world tour...then..ahem


Doctors and their ever continuous studies. My mother wanted me to study in a medical college. Thankfully I never went to that route.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nabil365 said:


> Yeah in SG kolkata Bengali girls are way attractive compared to Bangladeshi ones.
> More white pussy


LoL man, I think our girls are way more fairer, smoother and well built naturally then our WB counterpart.

BTW, I am a makeup hater and abaya lover. Typical Sylheti


----------



## Nabil365

OrdinaryGenius said:


> LoL man, I think our girls are way more fairer, smoother and well built naturally then our WB counterpart.
> 
> BTW, I am a makeup hater and abaya lover. Typical Sylheti


I find west bengali to be whiter.
Majority BD bengali girls are ugly in SG.


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Nabil365 said:


> More white pussy



Thats a rarity among Bengalis. Not even in WB


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nabil365 said:


> I find west bengali to be whiter.
> Majority BD bengali girls are ugly in SG.


LOL man, I thought we export our 'not so goods' only in middle east. Now east asia is also there...

Anyway good luck with your WB girls. I dont like their built quality TBH...


----------



## Russell

Nabil365 said:


> I find west bengali to be whiter.
> Majority BD bengali girls are ugly in SG.


how white are you


----------



## Nabil365

Russell said:


> how white are you


Hehe was white 
But now my hands and face are like avg bengali.


----------



## Russell

This is me...a long, long time ago...

Rangamati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Nabil365 said:


> Hehe was white
> But now my hands and face are like avg bengali.


Me and my BhaiBrothers somehow still managed to stay fair skinned


----------



## SajjLad

Nabil365 said:


> I find west bengali to be whiter.
> Majority BD bengali girls are ugly in SG.



I'd say there's very little difference between the average West Bengali and Bangladeshi skin colour, things get skewed because West Bengal's media is dominated by their traditional Brahmin elite, who just like everywhere in India tend to be lighter than average. However I will admit Sylhetis tend to the fairest skinned section of Bengalis on average, at least based on the ones I've seen in the U.K. 

But it makes little difference to me, I've seen girls from all shades I've found attractive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

SajjLad said:


> I'd say there's very little difference between the average West Bengali and Bangladeshi skin colour, things get skewed because West Bengal's media is dominated by their traditional Brahmin elite, who just like everywhere in India tend to be lighter than average. However I will admit Sylhetis tend to the fairest skinned section of Bengalis on average, at least based on the ones I've seen in the U.K.
> 
> But it makes little difference to me, I've seen girls from all shades I've found attractive.


লজ্জা পেলুম দাদা

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major 13625

Russell said:


> This is me...a long, long time ago...
> 
> Rangamati


choto pola 



Nabil365 said:


> Yeah in SG kolkata Bengali girls are way attractive compared to Bangladeshi ones.
> More white pussy


ha ha epic word white pussy i would rather say white chicks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

thank you mods for making thread sticky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Bangladesh just sent Mashrafe off to T20 retirement with a win against SL.

Was a good game, good series and good tour. My friends went to SL to follow the team on tour - I was meant to go...but then stuff came up at work and that was that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

Russell said:


> Bangladesh just sent Mashrafe off to T20 retirement with a win against SL.
> 
> Was a good game, good series and good tour. My friends went to SL to follow the team on tour - I was meant to go...but then stuff came up at work and that was that


Mash will go up in the History of Bangladesh cricket as one of the greats. A living legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Russell

Khan saheb said:


> Mash will go up in the History of Bangladesh cricket as one of the greats. A living legend.


Without doubt, and not because he was the best or the most skilled or had the most wickets (he didn't)...but, because, like this country - he kept getting knocked down and kept getting back up.

The sheer bad luck he had in his career is incredible, he could have and probably should have retired. But, he kept going.

Indomitable spirit.

This is a pace bowler - look at the brace ffs

Pic from the ODI series against SL last week

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Russell said:


> Without doubt, and not because he was the best or the most skilled or had the most wickets (he didn't)...but, because, like this country - he kept getting knocked down and kept getting back up.
> 
> The sheer bad luck he had in his career is incredible, he could have and probably should have retired. But, he kept going.
> 
> Indomitable spirit.
> 
> This is a pace bowler - look at the brace ffs
> 
> Pic from the ODI series against SL last week



Mashrafe is definitely my all time favourite BD player (and earned tier A respect from me which is very hard). He is one tough SOB....and probably one of few I have seen across whole world that produce results (even in vain) under real pressure (esp from his team often collapsing). BD very lucky to have this talent at crucial formative time.

BD needs someone like him to take that mantle forward so they can breach top 5 ranking consistently long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asad71

A natural leader. A great lad. The nation will need his services later in life too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

OrdinaryGenius said:


> @Mohammed Khaled, ঈগল মিয়া ত বহুত বড় চুতিয়া! ব্যান মারি দিল!
> 
> আর লুলগিরিয়ে ভালা মানুষ সাজে! কত্ত বড় ফকিন্নি সে...


Proved my point didn't I?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major 13625

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Proved my point didn't I?


Nice to see u again bro


----------



## Nabil365

Shakib Khan got roasted by Apu biswas
check the news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Nabil365 said:


> Shakib Khan got roasted by Apu biswas
> check the news



I also checked it. They have a son together!


----------



## Major 13625

Its Him


----------



## Species

Major 13625 said:


> Its Him
> View attachment 390014



Shakib seems to have accepted him.


----------



## Major 13625

Species said:


> Shakib seems to have accepted him.


----------



## Russell

I've always said for years Shakib Khan is gay...and this child + marriage is his attempt to trick people into believing he's straight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Russell said:


> I've always said for years Shakib Khan is gay...and this child + marriage is his attempt to trick people into believing he's straight


hmmm .. did you sleep with him?


----------



## Russell

TopCat said:


> hmmm .. did you sleep with him?


You jealous?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Russell said:


> You jealous?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Khaled abar ban khaise ken?


----------



## Arthur

Russell said:


> Khaled abar ban khaise ken?


Dhaka Uni cow ban korse ei tyread tar first page e jan. Tailei bujhben.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

idune bhai er ki matha noshto?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Khan saheb said:


> Dhaka Uni cow ban korse ei tyread tar first page e jan. Tailei bujhben.


Ei subforum e? Thread jodi, idune othoba onar partner khule thaake...then, thread dekha hobena...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Russell said:


> Ei subforum e? Thread jodi, idune othoba onar partner khule thaake...then, thread dekha hobena...lol


Onar partner ta ke? Maroof naki Asad?


----------



## Arefin007

khaled bluesky do hafta ek month er laiga ban khailo ar loolgerer laiga ek hafta? theek hoilo na


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Arefin007 said:


> khaled bluesky do hafta ek month er laiga ban khailo ar loolgerer laiga ek hafta? theek hoilo na


লুলগিরি মডদের হাত কইরা ব্যান তুলছে। হালা খাস চুতিয়া, আত্মসম্মান নাই একেবারেই।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arefin007

khoob bar berhe gese oke laath maira ber khora say


----------



## Mage

Arefin007 said:


> khoob bar berhe gese oke laath maira ber khora say


Oi hala koydin por por ban khay ar fira aisha ek e kam shuru kore. Chinta nai. Abar ban khaibo. ER onek post delete hoise gelo koydin e. Beshi chilla falla na koira chup chap post report kore dile beshi kaz hoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Where is koobiraz bhai?


----------



## monitor

Nabil365 said:


> Where is koobiraz bhai?


Must be busy with frcs/fcps


----------



## Mage

Philia said:


> Oi hala koydin por por ban khay ar fira aisha ek e kam shuru kore. Chinta nai. Abar ban khaibo.


Koisilam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arefin007

bancha gese


----------



## Mage

I might get banned soon.


----------



## Arefin007

Philia said:


> I might get banned soon.


don't engage the trolls and waste your time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Philia said:


> I might get banned soon.


Don't worry. Just don't reply to any of them anymore. You haven't done something very out of line , just don't engage them in those threads. You will be fine I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Optimus_Prime

People. I need help from you. Ami Norway thaki, grown up here. Lately i wish to move back to beloved BD. Hopefully it will happen within 5 years. I consider myself norwegian-bengali and i want to help rural people from village where i was born. Thus i am planning development project for helping villagers.

Norway is a big foreign aid donor and i want to apply for funds from Norad, the goverment agency responsible for choosing foreign aid recipents. So the thing is; Norad usually gives funding if there is a local partner in BD with good record and reputation, and also can show results. I am considering a project where locals can do fish farming or something like that in order to create jobs for villagers. Or maybe some kind of environmental project, to clean up garbage and stuff.

Is there in local partners in BD that i can contact or choose to enter partnership with? If we get funding, it may be as much as 10 million USD over 4-5 years.

Any opinions or advice?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mage

Optimus_Prime said:


> People. I need help from you. Ami Norway thaki, grown up here. Lately i wish to move back to beloved BD. Hopefully it will happen within 5 years. I consider myself norwegian-bengali and i want to help rural people from village where i was born. Thus i am planning development project for helping villagers.
> 
> Norway is a big foreign aid donor and i want to apply for funds from Norad, the goverment agency responsible for choosing foreign aid recipents. So the thing is; Norad usually gives funding if there is a local partner in BD with good record and reputation, and also can show results. I am considering a project where locals can do fish farming or something like that in order to create jobs for villagers. Or maybe some kind of environmental project, to clean up garbage and stuff.
> 
> Is there in local partners in BD that i can contact or choose to enter partnership with? If we get funding, it may be as much as 10 million USD over 4-5 years.
> 
> Any opinions or advice?


What you are thinking is truly admirable.


I'll try to give you some information after I read up on some matters.

But for now BRAC is a Bangladeshi NGO which is a local partner of Norad and they are conducting several projects in Bangladesh together.


----------



## Mage

Arefin007 said:


> bancha gese


Nah.....abar aisha porse. Oke ekhon theke careful thakte bolse ek moderator. ER profile page e jeye dekhlam.


----------



## Arefin007

Philia said:


> Nah.....abar aisha porse. Oke ekhon theke careful thakte bolse ek moderator. ER profile page e jeye dekhlam.


to oi modtai tulsilo ban gula... ekhon buzhte feresi. o hoila special case.. modtar dost..oi laiga special treatment fasse. oke ferot ana hoise to khaled ar bluesky keo ferot ana hok


----------



## Mage

Arefin007 said:


> to oi modtai tulsilo ban gula... ekhon buzhte feresi. o hoila special case.. modtar dost..oi laiga special treatment fasse. oke ferot ana hoise to khaled ar bluesky keo ferot ana hok


Khaled r bluesky koydin er ban khaise., janen naki?

Barabari shuru korle Giri abar ban khaibo. Just chup chap report kore diben.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

Philia said:


> Khaled r bluesky koydin er ban khaise., janen naki?


khaled bodoy du hafta ar bluesky ek mas



Philia said:


> Barabari shuru korle Giri abar ban khaibo. Just chup chap report kore diben.


Haan tai kormu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Khaled r bluesky koydin er ban khaise., janen naki?
> 
> Barabari shuru korle Giri abar ban khaibo. Just chup chap report kore diben.


খালেদ ভাইয়ের ব্যান ২৩ এপ্রিল পর্যন্ত। ব্লুস্কাইয়ের খবর জানি না...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The driving force of your livelihood*

*Adaline Zaman*




They wake up just as the sun is about to peek over the horizon. They hastily ready themselves for the day, tend to the dependents, and place something consumable atop the stove to temporarily satisfy the hollow bellies of the household. Dressed for a day of honest work, and preparing dependents to be sent off to their destinations for the day, the typical working day commences for local workers. Off they go to carry out their duties as a garment’s workers, chauffeur, housekeeper, cook, etc. Hopefully I have succeeded in painting you a picture of what closely resembles the morning of a local labourer.
Of course it is important for everyone across the globe to recognize the struggles of the marginalized communities in the developing world, however this level of awareness is more vital for those who are employing the millions of labourers from very humble backgrounds. Why? Because it is this class of individuals who are the driving force of the national economy, as well as your own livelihood. The ‘you’ who I am referring to includes those living in Bangladesh who can afford fairly comfortable lifestyles due to their privileged positions in society as garment factory owners, entrepreneurs of thriving multi-million dollar businesses, and individuals in high ranking corporate positions.

*Taking more than giving*
The array of income generating activities available for the marginalized, and impoverished communities is largely thanks to the middle-upper and upper classes. They are granting the underprivileged access to employment prospects available in different aspects of their lives. Forget the tedious and burdensome responsibilities that we task them with, and instead reflect on the most vulnerable or significant moments in your and your family’s lives.


Who has been there to tend to the safety of your child, making sure that he or she is always picked up and dropped off to and from school on time? Who has always provided comfort through care and nourishment during times of sickness, or emotional or physical incapacitation? Who can you rely on to be by your side to tend to your every need no matter the time of day or night? Many of the most vulnerable members of our families—the disabled, older generations, infants—are a hundred percent dependent on hired help to pick up the responsibilities that many of us are often unable to fulfill due to life’s other obligations. At the end of the day, we have the luxury to rest assured, knowing that our loved ones are cared for by dedicated employees, who also happen to be members of the poor and marginalized communities.

*Acknowledging dues lack*
Sadly a lack of acknowledgment and humility is ever prevalent, especially amongst the middle-upper to upper classes, through colorful FB statuses, passing conversations, snapchats, Instagram posts, etc. My number one question to those who endlessly dwell on the negativities of this country is, ‘if life in Bangladesh is as bad as you portray it to be, why are you living here?’ Of course, I have never uttered this in so many words, but I wish I had. It is infuriating that so many privileged people are reaping the benefits of having businesses in Bangladesh or holding positions in large banks and other organizations that, had they not settled in this country, they most likely would never able been able to attain.
Reflection is key to restoring one’s humility, in my opinion. Sure, I too am occasionally guilty of muttering my disdain for the rich culture of chaos, however in the instance, I pick up on these tones of judgement and quickly regroup my thoughts and sentiments, focusing instead on the greater virtues of life in the country of smiles. My reference is to the endless smiles that can be seen occupying the faces of the millions of people across Bangladesh. Who are these effortlessly happy populations? Remarkably, they are members of the marginalized, and rural populations. They are the people who work as hired help, as street vendors, as small store owners, etc. They and their families rely on these wages to meet their most basic needs, which often go unmet.

*Introspection called for*
What irks me the most are the entitled members of society who, after travelling across the world, scowl as soon as they touch down, like Bangladesh the most place one could ever find themselves. Not only is their income almost entirely sourced from Bangladesh, but their finances are being bankrolled largely by the hard labour of Bangladeshi locals. It is ridiculous that as these people are solely able to maintain their lifestyles because of the economic opportunities they are fortunate enough because they are based in Bangladesh. They almost certainly would never have been able to maintain the same lifestyle, had they chosen to settle elsewhere. Unfortunately, this magnitude of ignorance devalues Bangladesh, and forces viewers of distasteful social media posts about the state of Bangladesh, to narrow their perception to a similarly grim outlook of the nation.
Hopefully I have managed to catalyze some self-reflection into the minds of those who are guilty of devaluing Bangladesh and the riches that this nation has bestowed them with. Remember, every dollar has a back story—yours and the collection of individuals’ who together create a web of opportunities, inadvertently carving the shape of your fate.

Adaline Zaman lives in Toronto


----------



## Species

Lucky Akhond is no more! Man, we are just losing our music legends one by one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Dhaka Uni cow ban korse ei tyread tar first page e jan. Tailei bujhben.


apne bolen! kharap kisu bolsi?



Arefin007 said:


> khaled bluesky do hafta ek month er laiga ban khailo ar loolgerer laiga ek hafta? theek hoilo na


ki korar... ei forum e ekhon pakistanider pasa chumate hoi ar naile ban!



Philia said:


> Oi hala koydin por por ban khay ar fira aisha ek e kam shuru kore. Chinta nai. Abar ban khaibo. ER onek post delete hoise gelo koydin e. Beshi chilla falla na koira chup chap post report kore dile beshi kaz hoy.


loolgiri kere bbhai?



Optimus_Prime said:


> People. I need help from you. Ami Norway thaki, grown up here. Lately i wish to move back to beloved BD. Hopefully it will happen within 5 years. I consider myself norwegian-bengali and i want to help rural people from village where i was born. Thus i am planning development project for helping villagers.
> 
> Norway is a big foreign aid donor and i want to apply for funds from Norad, the goverment agency responsible for choosing foreign aid recipents. So the thing is; Norad usually gives funding if there is a local partner in BD with good record and reputation, and also can show results. I am considering a project where locals can do fish farming or something like that in order to create jobs for villagers. Or maybe some kind of environmental project, to clean up garbage and stuff.
> 
> Is there in local partners in BD that i can contact or choose to enter partnership with? If we get funding, it may be as much as 10 million USD over 4-5 years.
> 
> Any opinions or advice?


contact brac and grameen bank for help... islami bank bangladesh can also help.

tora shobai amar bhai... amar kotha mone rekechis... dheke mon onek khusi holo!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arefin007 said:


> blue-giri


eto shohoj koira dile to dhora khaiba!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

Mohammed Khaled said:


> eto shohoj koira dile to dhora khaiba!


o hoila ekta foga


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arefin007 said:


> o hoila ekta foga


foga kire bhai? eto bangla bujhi na


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Arefin007 said:


> o hoila ekta foga


bhai kita sylheti ni?


----------



## Arefin007

OrdinaryGenius said:


> bhai kita sylheti ni?


haan majority sylheti dialect boze na oi laiga dhakaiya use kori


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Arefin007 said:


> haan majority sylheti dialect boze na oi laiga dhakaiya use kori


Its a shame!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

dhakaia vasha o otbhut lage!

he amar mathai ekta idea ashlo..... amra ekta bangladeshi defence website khuli na keno? pdf er vailiditir deen shesh... ekhon khali propaganda baaz ra nijeder sharte ei site babohar kore!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Mohammed Khaled said:


> apne bolen! kharap kisu bolsi?


Na, ja bolso ta sotto kotha chilo. phoram er title wala oy lok report na korle hoyto ban korto na.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> he amar mathai ekta idea ashlo..... amra ekta bangladeshi defence website khuli na keno? pdf er vailiditir deen shesh... ekhon khali propaganda baaz ra nijeder sharte ei site babohar kore!


I was thinking along the line for long time now. kintu forum kholar theke oita maintain kora ar active member jutano beshi kosto. Jodio ei forum er bd member ra jog dilei enough hobe amar bishwas. Ami ekbar kotha tusilam, keo redponse kore na, tsi apatoto waiting list e rakhsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kandari-Hushiyaar

Khan saheb said:


> I thinking along the line for long time now. kintu forum kholar theke oita maintain kora ar active member jutano beshi kosto. Jodio ei forum er bd member ra jog dilei enough hobe amar bishwas. Ami ekbar kotha tusilam, keo redponse kore na, tsi apatoto waiting list e rakhsi.



Onek onek defence forum khola hoise. Jome nai. taka khor bdmilitary chara. Domain kine valo design kore site dite parle ekhon oboshho jomano jabe. shei khetre fb theke koyek group er admin der help nite hobe member ante.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Kitara pogor dol, amrar kota bhujoin na kana? Boro bhaira ja baba amrar netarar khobish bashai gail dei, aprana kunta koin na kana?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Na, ja bolso ta sotto kotha chilo. phoram er title wala oy lok report na korle hoyto ban korto na.
> 
> 
> I was thinking along the line for long time now. kintu forum kholar theke oita maintain kora ar active member jutano beshi kosto. Jodio ei forum er bd member ra jog dilei enough hobe amar bishwas. Ami ekbar kotha tusilam, keo redponse kore na, tsi apatoto waiting list e rakhsi.


Hopefully this becomes a reality. Would like to contribute however I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

the weather across all of Bangladesh for the last week has been down right disgusting.

Non-stop rain, thunderstorms, massive gusts of winds.

'Boishakh' is well and truly here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Ar bhalo lage na........jibon ta jani kemon.....bideshe eka thakle boro barir kotha mone pore...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Ar bhalo lage na........jibon ta jani kemon.....bideshe eka thakle boro barir kotha mone pore...


সমবেদনা...


----------



## Arthur

Russell said:


> the weather across all of Bangladesh for the last week has been down right disgusting.
> 
> Non-stop rain, thunderstorms, massive gusts of winds.
> 
> 'Boishakh' is well and truly here.



I like that kind of weather. 



Philia said:


> Ar bhalo lage na........jibon ta jani kemon.....bideshe eka thakle boro barir kotha mone pore...





OrdinaryGenius said:


> সমবেদনা...


.......


----------



## Nabil365

Russell said:


> the weather across all of Bangladesh for the last week has been down right disgusting.
> 
> Non-stop rain, thunderstorms, massive gusts of winds.
> 
> 'Boishakh' is well and truly here.


Omg I miss that weather.In SG its blistering hot everyday.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Khan saheb said:


> .......


----------



## Russell

@Nabil365 @Khan saheb - it's nice for a day or two...but going on a week? You gotta remember...rain doesn't 'freshen up' Dhaka, like it might other cities around the world.

In Dhaka - it creates massive pot holes, traffic jams, overflowing storm drains, water logging, mud etc etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> Ar bhalo lage na........jibon ta jani kemon.....bideshe eka thakle boro barir kotha mone pore...


Amar obhass hour gese... Amar eka thakte at kharap lage na.

Bhaira Bolen to... amare senior member ke banailo? Ar ei rank er money ta key? 
ETA kibabhe upor uthe bujlam na. Prothom ban shesh Howar por dekhlam lekha senior member!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Amar obhass hour gese... Amar eka thakte at kharap lage na.
> 
> Bhaira Bolen to... amare senior member ke banailo? Ar ei rank er money ta key?
> ETA kibabhe upor uthe bujlam na. Prothom ban shesh Howar por dekhlam lekha senior member!



Post er number barar shathe shathe rank bare.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philia said:


> Ar bhalo lage na........jibon ta jani kemon.....bideshe eka thakle boro barir kotha mone pore...



Been there, done that and still doing it.

Not too bad for me. I guess I got used to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> Been there, done that and still doing it.
> 
> Not too bad for me. I guess I got used to it.


I'm sorta used to it as well. Got a bit nostalgic yday.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangla Kheyal enthrals audience.*




A musical evening of ‘Bangla Kheyal,’ compèred by eminent composer and maestro Ustad Azad Rahman, was held under the aegis of the Indira Gandhi Cultural Centre at Bangladesh National Museum in Dhaka on 21 April. The programme included Bangla Dhrupad, Dhamar, Kheyal, Thumri, Tarana and Ghazals. The performing artistes were Dr. Asit Roy, Professor, Department of Music, Rajshahi University, Dr. Podminee Dey Rupali, Chairman, Department of Music, Rajshahi University, Ms. Alif Laila, Assistant Professor, Jatiyo Kobi Kazi Nazrul Islam University, Mymensingh and Mr. Bijon Mistri, Classical Music Teacher, Chayyanaut. 
The programme under the direction of Azad Rahaman began with a chorus song performed by 60 participants from Sangskriti Kendra and other teaching institutions. Four eminent classical vocalists of Bangladesh presented Bangla Drupad, Dhamar, Kheyal, Thumri and Bangla Ghazal. The chorus songs were on Raga Vimpolasree – ‘Gayano Joty Jalao’ Raga ahir vhairab – ‘Ma ma bole dako’, Raga poto deep – ‘Sobar upore manus sotto’. Dr. Asit Roy presented Dhamar; Raag- Emon ‘Apon Ronge Khelbo Holi’, Dhrupod- ‘Guru Bondona Kori Ekagro mone’, ‘Tarana’ Raag –Malkaus.
Alif Laila presented Raga: Bhinnosoroj, Kheyal – ‘Anubohbe Bujechhi Bhalobasa’, Thumri; Raga; Pahari – ‘Sotobar eki Kotha Bolbo’. Bijon Mistri presented Raga; Bilombito –‘Ei Manob Jibon’, Kheyal- ‘Kisher o Lagiya Esechi Bhubone’.
Dr. Padmini Dey Rupali presented two Bangla Ghazals ‘Morte Hobe Eka, Eka bacha Jabena’, ‘Bhalobasa Badhe Basha Ontore.’ Dr. Asit Roy presented a Tarana.
Accompanists were Mr. Alamgir Parvez Sumon, Assistant Professor, Rajshahi University, on Pakhoaj, Iftekhar Alam Dollar on Tabla, Mr. Ratan Chandra Mazumder on harmonium, Mr. Bodruzzaman Tushar on Tanpura and Ms. Kaniz Fatema Jeba on Tanpura.

*Various adornments of Kheyal*
Lighter than dhrupad, kheyal is the second branch of classical music which allows the artiste to freely play with various adornments. It is said that it originated from kawali, a form of devotional song, and modified into kheyal by Hazrat Amir Khasru (1253-1325). 
Khayal was popularised by Niyamat Khan who was also known as Sadarang, and his nephew Firoz Khan also known as Adarang, both musicians in the court of Muhammad Shah Rangile (1719–1748). 
Poet Kazi Nazrul Islam is credited to have composed over three thousand songs many of which are based on Hindustani classical raga. According to renowned musicologists the poet created 17 new raga, namely Arun Bhairab, Arunranjani, Sandhya Malati, Shiva Saraswati, Udasi Bhairab, Devayani, Asha Bhairabi, Shivani Bhairabi, Rudra Bhairab, Bonokuntala, Benuka, Minakshi, Yogini, Shankari, Nirjhorini, Dolonchampa and Roopamonjori. He adapted a wide range of North Indian musical styles such as dhrupad, khayal or kheyal, tappa, thumri and so on.
In Bangladesh Ustad Gul Mohammad Khan (1876-1979) was a singer of dhrupad and kheyal. Ustad Mohammad Hossain Khasru (1903-1959), founder principal of the Bulbul Lalitakala Academy or Bulbul Academy for Fine Arts (BAFA), was a consummate classical musician. He was a distinguished singer of kheyal and thumri.
A former Director General of Bangladesh Shilpakala Academy for two terms, Principal of Government Music College, Mr. Rahman is one of the pioneers of Bengali Kheyal and has written lyrics for many raagas. He produced the first Bangla Kheyal LP in the 1980s and has also composed and sung Bangla Qawwalis. He gave tune to the patriotic song of Bangladesh “Jonmo Amar Dhonno Holo Maago” sung by Feroza Begum and later by Sabina Yasmin. He also played Hindustani ragas on the piano and released them as an LP. Azad Rahman is the founder chairman of Sangskriti Kendra which has organized several international music festivals since 1990.

*Weeklong dance fest underway at Shilpakala Academy*





A troupe presents dance at National Art Plaza of Bangladesh Shilpakala Academy on Sunday. — Snigdha Zaman
A weeklong dance festival and fair organised by Bangladesh Nritya Shilpy Sangstha marking the upcoming International Dance Day is underway at the National Art Plaza of Bangladesh Shilpakala Academy.
The event features dance recitals by troupes and solo artistes from across the county and display of different attires, jewellery and other items related to dance.
Seasoned dancer Rahiza Khanom Jhunu inaugurated the event on Sunday afternoon.
An open stage has been set up on the fair premises which will feature dance performances every evening till April 29 when the World Dance Day will be celebrated.
A colouful dance show and a discussion was held at the the National Theatre hall of BSA.
Different dance organisations including Pallavi, Nataraj, Bangladesh academy of Fine Arts, Spandan and others performed at the programme.
The dance show commenced with a dance performance by artistes of Pallavi synchronised with the song Banglar Mati Banglar Jal.
Dancers from Bangladesh Academy of Fine Arts danced with the patriotic song Eki Apurup Rupey Ma Tomar at the show.
A highlight of the event was a dance production by Nrityajon which featured patriotic songs and poems like Muktir o Mondire, Banglar Mati Bangla Jal and Shamsur Rahman’s poem Swadhinata Tumi.
Spandan dancers staged a dance recital syncronised with the Tagore song Alo Amar Alo Go at the show.
Earlier a discussion was held on the occasion. Among others, President of BNSS Minu Haque, president of Sammilito Sangskritik Jote Golam Kuddus and noted dancers Laila Hasan and Amanul Haque were present at the discussion session.
Speaking about the dance festival Minu Haque said the event will provide the dancers of the country with a common platform. ‘During the week-long event dancers from different districts will come to Dhaka and present dance,’ Minu Haque told New Age.
BNSS has been organising the festival since 2002. This year the organisation will honour seasoned dancer Ilias Haider with life time achievement award.

*Spice & Rice Re-loaded Bangladeshi-Pride-Style–Innovation*




Have you ever wanted to travel back in time to the era of Mughals and be invited to one of their lavish parties with exquisite dinner laid out before you on the table? That is exactly what Spice & Rice is bringing for its guests in Dhaka. The exotic restaurant is re-loading and it surely has many surprises in stock!
As you enter the gates, which itself is an original antique door, you will be greeted by a huge copper plate engraved with ornaments dating back form over a hundred years. A beautiful display of lights playing with shadows appear in an intimately decorated room whose every wall showcases art and heritage. One would be mesmerized at the spectacles of the past that is evident everywhere. All these were not achieved very easily. As a matter of fact, the General Manager Christoph Voegeli along with Executive Chef Jed Archdeacon and Chef James Rozario (Chef de Cuisine of S&R) had traveled to various parts of the old city to source these beautiful remnants of the past. “We want to introduce Dhaka bona fide to our guests in terms of smells, sight and flavor which lead us on an adventure to various parts of the city, from Old Dhaka to DCC,” said Christoph Voegeli.
Bangladesh has a colorful history and much of its history influencing the cuisine, art, architecture and culture. Most of these antiquities are approximately 150 to 200 years old and some of them even came from the Ottoman Empire. The place is surely a treat for the senses as eyes can never really stop marveling at the different collections from the past while the taste buds would be relishing in the finest cuisine there is to be!
“Each scene in the restaurant is different and something is always happening somewhere,” said Chef Jed Archdeacon. “The experience is as engaging in dining as well. There are kebab stands and delightful aroma coming from the charcoal burning live from each one. The epicurean journey would take you to a wide assortment of mouth-watering kebabs. While there may be many restaurants in Bangladesh, most of them turn out to serve Indian food or mixed cuisine. We strive to bring the genuine tastes of Dhaka to our guests which differ quite a lot from those available elsewhere because of the use of spices and ancient techniques.” Chef James brings forward the luxurious kebabs, curries and appetizers prepared in Dhakaiya styles, with produce imported from abroad. “Various exotic dishes will be found such as biriyani, pigeon masala, shan mutton bhuna, etc. A mélange of Bengali sweets will be present such as pistachio kulfi, roshogolla, chomchom, firni, jorda, etc. Here too, premium will be given to quality (produce imported from abroad), technique and styling. All in all, it would surely be an experience of senses for the guests with an authentic feel”.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*National Museum goes virtual*






A screen grab shows virtual display of exhibits at a gallery in Bangladesh National Museum.
Bangladesh National Museum has launched a 360 degree virtual gallery through which anyone will be able to enjoy a virtual tour of the museum and watch displayed exhibits online.
Interested individuals would be able to enjoy the virtual tour by visiting www.bangladeshmuseum.gov.bd/vt/. As part of the tour an audience would be able to visit any gallery in the museum and see displays. Images of exhibits can be enlarged for better views.
The virtual gallery has been created as part of a project titled ‘Access 2 Information’ of the prime minister’s office.
Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, energy adviser to the prime minister, launched the virtual gallery at Sufia Kamal auditorium of the museum on Tuesday.
Cultural affairs minister Asaduzzaman Noor, curator of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Memorial Museum Mohammad Nazrul Islam and director of A2I Kabir Bin Anwar were present on the occasion. The inaugural programme included a discussion chaired by Hashem Khan, noted artist and also president of the board of Trustees of the museum.
Director general of the museum Faizul Latif Chowdhury delivered the welcome speech at the session. In his speech, Faizul Latif Chowdhury said that the museum authority is constantly trying to make the museum more tech-friendly.
‘The museum launched e-ticketing system this January and the process of introducing online ticket booking is currently in process,’ said Faizul Latif, adding that the average number of daily visitors has increased greatly in the recent years. Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury said that the online virtual gallery will play a crucial role in making people aware about the country’s heritage and culture.
Asaduzzaman Noor said that the museum through the virtual gallery will promote Bangladesh’s culture and heritage across the world.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Islamic romance novels set hearts aflutter in Bangladesh*

AFP
Published at 02:48 PM April 26, 2017
Last updated at 01:45 AM April 28, 2017





Bangladeshi novelist Kasem bin Abubakar poses for a photograph at his book shop in Dhaka. Kasem bin Abubakar was told nobody would buy his chaste romance novels about devout young Muslims finding love within the strict moral confines of Bangladeshi society AFP
*Abubakar was inspired to take up the pen in the late 1970s, when as a bookseller he lamented that most novels obsessed with the cosmopolitan lifestyles of modern, elite Bangladeshis*
Kasem bin Abubakar was told nobody would buy his chaste romance novels about devout young Muslims finding love within the strict moral confines of Bangladeshi society.

And yet his tales of lovers whispering sweet nothings between calls to prayer sold millions in the 1980s and proved a huge hit among young girls from Bangladesh’s rural, conservative heartland.

Now his work is undergoing something of a renaissance as Bangladesh slides from the moderate Islam worshipped for generations to a more conservative interpretation of the scriptures.

“Girls write me love letters with ink dipped in their own blood. Some were desperate to marry me” Abubakar told AFP, recounting his surprise at young women making a traditional gesture of intense devotion to a greying author.





A devoted fan waits patiently as Abubakar signs one of his Islamic romance novels for her *AFP*

His debut novel “Futonto Golap” (Blossomed Rose), written more than three decades ago, has spawned an entire genre of fiction tinged with Islamic values.

Abubakar was inspired to take up the pen in the late 1970s, when as a bookseller he lamented that most novels obsessed with the cosmopolitan lifestyles of modern, elite Bangladeshis.

These secular tales were a world removed from the largely rural and pious village existence lived by the majority of Bangladesh’s 160 million people, and Abubakar sensed a gap in the market ripe for his fiction.

*‘Mullah novels don’t sell’*
“He tapped into a new readership that nobody thought existed before,” said Bangladeshi journalist Qadaruddin Shishir.

“In rural villages, Abubakar’s novels are the best gift a young lover can give to his fiancee.”

Abubakar wrote “The Blossomed Rose” — a story about two mismatched young Muslims seeking consent for marriage from their families — by hand in 1978, but it took almost a decade for a publisher to even look at it.

“They told me ‘mullah novels’ don’t sell,” he said.

Eventually he sold the copyright to a publisher for a mere Tk1,000, and became an overnight sensation.

Since his breakthrough, Abubakar has written dozens of works, most revolving around the mosque, veiled women and wayward youth abandoning so-called corrupt lifestyles after finding religion.

Secular activists fear creeping conservatism could unwind many of the gains made by the impoverished nation in improving school attendance and gender equality.

An ever-increasing number of students attend madrasas, or religious boarding schools, in Bangladesh, where Abubakar’s books have found “become a favourite,” said fellow author Syed Mazharul Parvez.

“They can relate to these stories and are comfortable with the settings and language their protagonists speak,” he said.

*Inspiring new writers*
Abubakar has inspired a new generation of Bangladeshi writers who are finding success with their own contemporary brand of Islamic fiction.

Popular writers like Abdus Salam Mitul, Kawser Ahmed and Abdul Alim echoed Abubakar in their own tales of “piety, conservative attitudes and decency,” said Abubakar’s son Mohammad Saifullah, a Dhaka-based publisher.

Mitul in particular shot to fame in the 2000s with his own story about a burqa-clad girl reminiscent of Abubakar’s breakthrough “The Blossomed Rose.”





*Bangladeshi novelist Kasem bin Abubakar poses for a photograph with a copy of one of his books at his book shop in Dhaka* AFP

“I think a lot of people still think it was written by my father. But it was Mitul’s work and it sold tens of thousands of copies,” Saifullah joked.

Aspiring author Abdul Alim said Abubakar’s works had motivated his own plotlines – moral tales that in the end showed “Islam has answers” for society’s ills.

“He is such a talented story teller. He showed us the way,” Alim said of Abubakar.

For Abubakar, his fans keep him busy even two years into retirement. At a bookstore recently the octogenarian signed autographs for his readers, many women in full-face veils clutching his titles.

The fan mail keeps the postman busy, too. Apart from the marriage proposals and overtures of love, Abubakar has received confessions from corrupt bureaucrats thanking him for steering them down the honest path, he said.

“Everyday the postman would arrive with hundreds of letters. He became a permanent member of our family,” Abubakar said.


----------



## Arefin007

what are you doing man stop spamming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

"what are you doing man stop spamming"
Just Chilling, that's precisely what's this thread is meant for. culture,sports, our cuisine,poetry,etc,etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Arefin007 said:


> what are you doing man stop spamming


He won't. He has a weird fetish for posting tl;dr things which takes too long to scroll down.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> "what are you doing man stop spamming"
> Just Chilling, that's precisely what's this thread is meant for. culture,sports, our cuisine,poetry,etc,etc.


Bhai apni Ki koren?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bhai,Apnadarka amadar bortoman shomoyar khobor guli janacchi,jano apnara upobog korta paren. Bidesha thaka o deshir shob khobor rakta paran. Bas atotuku, jano bolta na paren ja shob somoi ami serious khobor niya basto thaki.


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Bhai,Apnadarka amadar bortoman shomoyar khobor guli janacchi,jano apnara upobog korta paren. Bidesha thaka o deshir shob khobor rakta paran. Bas atotuku, jano bolta na paren ja shob somoi ami serious khobor niya basto thaki.


Are bhai... khobor copy paste korte ke bole? Just post links. This is annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Are bhai... khobor copy paste korte ke bole? Just post links. This is annoying.



QUOTE "This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". *We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.*

If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.

For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members". UNQUOTE.

I have posted all relevant topics this thread is dedicated for,excepting sports, while will be posted subsequently. This thread is NOT meant for chatting.

12:00 AM, May 01, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:50 PM, May 01, 2017
*Shahidul Alam's exhibition opens Drik's new gallery*
*Upcoming exhibition on mosque premises announced*






ASM Rezaur Rahman and Shahidul Alam speak at the inauguration. Photo: Sheikh Mehedi Morshed

Fahmim Ferdous

A new exhibition by Dr. Shahidul Alam, titled “The Best Years of My Life: Bangladeshi Migrants in Malaysia” opened in the capital yesterday, also marking the inauguration of Drik's new gallery in Panthapath. In a press conference at the gallery, the marquee photographer-journalist also announced an upcoming groundbreaking exhibition of his, to be held next month at the premises of the Bait Ur Rouf mosque in the capital.

“The Best Years of My Life: Bangladeshi Migrants in Malaysia” takes a close, personal look at the life of migrant workers working in Malaysia, their families at home, their struggles at various stages of the process, and the parties involved in it – from former Malaysian premier Mahathir Mohamad to small-time 'dalal' (agents) in Comilla. In the small space of the exhibition, it brings together a holistic story of the workers' lives and the entire industry in operation. The series was previously exhibited at the 9th Global Forum of Migration and Development (GFMD) held last year in Dhaka, and will travel to the next year's GFMD Summit in Berlin, followed by the Global Media Forum by Deutsche Welle in Bonn.

Shahidul Alam detailed the background of the exhibit, as well as breaking down the photos and the stories beyond them at the press conference. Also speaking there, curator of the exhibition ASM Rezaur Rahman also spoke about the curatorial aspect of it, while adding that this new Drik Gallery aims to hold longer-term exhibitions and aim to connect the audience better with the exhibitions through the curatorial process.

At the press conference, Shahidul Alam also announced an upcoming exhibition, “Embracing the Other” that is set to be held at the open premises of the Aga Khan Architecture Award-winning Bait Ur Rouf Mosque from May 8-10. The exhibition, groundbreaking in nature due to its venue, was initially set to open in the mosque, a brave attempt by the seminal journalist-writer-curator and activist to bridge the gap between the religious Muslims and the progressive, secular parts of society. According to him, “Prophet Muhammad introduced the mosque, which served not only as a place for prayer and religious activities, but for education, medical treatment, a welfare and charity centre, as a shelter and even for non-Muslims to come in contact with Islam. The exhibition was aimed at creating that missing link. The exhibition was supposed to be held inside the mosque, but apparently pressure from some quarters made that difficult, prompting the decision to shift it to the open premises of the mosque. A number of foreign dignitaries, including British parliamentarians, are expected to attend the exhibit, and the guests have begun arriving, Dr. Alam informed.


----------



## Mage

BANGLAR BIR said:


> QUOTE "This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". *We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.*
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members". UNQUOTE.
> 
> I have posted all relevant topics this thread is dedicated for,excepting sports, while will be posted subsequently. This thread is NOT meant for chatting.


Eto niyom bhalo lage na. 

Ta eibar naki onek bristi hocche Dhakay?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Aaj o hoyacho bhor ratra, akhon surjo uthacha bebsha besh gorom poracha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> QUOTE "This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". *We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.*
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members". UNQUOTE.
> 
> I have posted all relevant topics this thread is dedicated for,excepting sports, while will be posted subsequently. This thread is NOT meant for chatting.
> 
> 12:00 AM, May 01, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:50 PM, May 01, 2017
> *Shahidul Alam's exhibition opens Drik's new gallery*
> *Upcoming exhibition on mosque premises announced*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASM Rezaur Rahman and Shahidul Alam speak at the inauguration. Photo: Sheikh Mehedi Morshed
> 
> Fahmim Ferdous
> 
> A new exhibition by Dr. Shahidul Alam, titled “The Best Years of My Life: Bangladeshi Migrants in Malaysia” opened in the capital yesterday, also marking the inauguration of Drik's new gallery in Panthapath. In a press conference at the gallery, the marquee photographer-journalist also announced an upcoming groundbreaking exhibition of his, to be held next month at the premises of the Bait Ur Rouf mosque in the capital.
> 
> “The Best Years of My Life: Bangladeshi Migrants in Malaysia” takes a close, personal look at the life of migrant workers working in Malaysia, their families at home, their struggles at various stages of the process, and the parties involved in it – from former Malaysian premier Mahathir Mohamad to small-time 'dalal' (agents) in Comilla. In the small space of the exhibition, it brings together a holistic story of the workers' lives and the entire industry in operation. The series was previously exhibited at the 9th Global Forum of Migration and Development (GFMD) held last year in Dhaka, and will travel to the next year's GFMD Summit in Berlin, followed by the Global Media Forum by Deutsche Welle in Bonn.
> 
> Shahidul Alam detailed the background of the exhibit, as well as breaking down the photos and the stories beyond them at the press conference. Also speaking there, curator of the exhibition ASM Rezaur Rahman also spoke about the curatorial aspect of it, while adding that this new Drik Gallery aims to hold longer-term exhibitions and aim to connect the audience better with the exhibitions through the curatorial process.
> 
> At the press conference, Shahidul Alam also announced an upcoming exhibition, “Embracing the Other” that is set to be held at the open premises of the Aga Khan Architecture Award-winning Bait Ur Rouf Mosque from May 8-10. The exhibition, groundbreaking in nature due to its venue, was initially set to open in the mosque, a brave attempt by the seminal journalist-writer-curator and activist to bridge the gap between the religious Muslims and the progressive, secular parts of society. According to him, “Prophet Muhammad introduced the mosque, which served not only as a place for prayer and religious activities, but for education, medical treatment, a welfare and charity centre, as a shelter and even for non-Muslims to come in contact with Islam. The exhibition was aimed at creating that missing link. The exhibition was supposed to be held inside the mosque, but apparently pressure from some quarters made that difficult, prompting the decision to shift it to the open premises of the mosque. A number of foreign dignitaries, including British parliamentarians, are expected to attend the exhibit, and the guests have begun arriving, Dr. Alam informed.


I don't understand why you quoted me though


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I don't understand why you quoted me though



Please accept my sincere apologies if my post have hurt your feelings. Smile brother, UNITED WE STAND, DIVIDED WE FALL. Salaam.


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Please accept my sincere apologies if my post have hurt your feelings. Smile brother, UNITED WE STAND, DIVIDED WE FALL. Salaam.


Nah bruh... you didn't offend me. Salam


----------



## Banglar Bir

*92 runs in 4 balls: BCB slaps 10-year ban on bowler*

Tribune Report
Published at 05:48 PM May 02, 2017



*The BCB director claimed that the two cricketers could never have done such actions if not backed by their respective teams*
Lalmatia Club bowler Sujon Mahmud was slammed with 10-year ban by the BCB for his bizarre protest during a second division game in the Dhaka League. Protesting the on-field umpires’ allegedly biased officiating, Sujon gave away 92 runs in four deliveries to create headlines around the cricketing world.

The Lalmatia cricketer leaked 65 wides and 15 no-balls in an over that eventually lasted 20 deliveries. Another cricketer in the same tier of the Dhaka League, Tasnim Hasan of Fear Fighters Club, was also slapped with a 10-year ban for similar act. The cricketer, also protesting allegedly bias umpiring during a game against Indira Road on April 10 this year, conceded 69 runs in 1.1 overs.

The three-member committee formed by the BCB to investigate the incidents in the Dhaka second division league meted out the punishment to the two cricketers on Tuesday. The committee imposed life bans on Lalmatia Club and Fear Fighters Club for not preventing the cricketers from carrying out such acts which have tarnished image of Bangladesh cricket around the world.

The captains, managers and coaches of the two teams were banned for five years each while the umpires from the two games were slapped with six-month suspensions.

BCB director, acting chairman of the umpires’ committee and chief of the three-member investigation team, Sheikh Sohel, announced the punishments to the media.

“We held hearing involving many people regarding the two matches in question and understood that such acts were done intentionally and to stain Bangladesh cricket. Our cricket in the past few years has bagged applause from all over the globe for on-field performance,” said Sohel.

“The results in those two matches would not have determined the champion of the league and had no questions of relegation too. The bowlers did wrongdoing deliberately, and tarnished our image internationally,” the BCB director added.

The BCB director claimed that the two cricketers could never have done such actions if not backed by their respective teams.


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 03, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:52 AM, May 03, 2017
*Sing for the UNSUNG*

*The Daily Star-IPDC initiative brings seven women change-makers under the spotlight*





Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu, third from left, AKM Shahidul Hoque, inspector general of police, second from left, Parveen Mahmud, chairperson at the Micro Industries Development Assistance and Services (MIDAS), left, and Mominul Islam, IPDC Finance Ltd managing director and CEO, third from right, with the seven women who received The Daily Star-IPDC Unsung Women Nation Builders Awards at the Krishibid Institution Bangladesh last night. Photo: Amran Hossain
Staff Correspondent

Sonajan Akter is not familiar with the razzle-dazzle of an award show. She looked a little surprised when she came across glittering lights, colourful decorations and loud sound at the city's Krishibid Institution Bangladesh last night.
The 68-year old midwife from Manikganj, who has selflessly been providing care to newborns and pregnant women in her locality for the last 50 years, also did not expect any reward for her work.
“I don't look for anything in return. I rush to those in need because I just can't say no to anyone,” said Sonajan, who also volunteers to wash the bodies of deceased women before burial.





IGP AKM Shahidul Hoque, left, Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu, second from left, MIDAS Chairperson Parveen Mahmud, second from right, and MD and CEO of IPDC Finance Ltd Mominul Islam, right, hand over a cheque to Rokeya Begum during the Unsung Women Nation Builders Awards at the Krishibid Institution Bangladesh yesterday. Photo: Prabir Das

Unsung heroes like her, who work tirelessly for the wellbeing of others, however, do not always go unrewarded.

IPDC Finance Limited in association with The Daily Star presented the first “Unsung Women Nation Builders Awards” to Sonajan and six other women at a packed auditorium of the Krishibid institution near Farmgate, acknowledging their unique contributions to the socio-economic development of the country.

Sonajan was awarded for her contribution to healthcare. The other awardees are: child rights activist Shahida Akhter Shorna (courageous act); Bhagya Rani Banik, director general of Bangladesh Rice Research Institute (agriculture); Fatema Begum, additional inspector general of police (courageous act); Rokeya Begum, assistant teacher of Tambulkhana Government Primary School (education); Maftahul Jannat Likhon (entrepreneurship); and senior nurse Irani Baroi (health).

An independent jury panel consisting of writer and the Daily Prothom Alo Associate Editor Anisul Hoque, Mohammadi Group Managing Director Rubana Huq, and ActionAid Bangladesh Country Director Farah Kabir selected the winners.








Information Minister Hasanul Haq Inu and Parveen Mahmud FCA, chairperson of the Micro Industries Development Assistance and Services (MIDAS), handed over the awards -- a crest and a cheque of Tk 2 lakh -- to each of the awardees.

Addressing the ceremony as chief guest, Inu thanked The Daily Star and IPDC Finance Ltd for the initiative to find out and recognise the women who have been working silently, braving all odds, to establish social justice and empower women.
Those who play an important role in building the nation should be recognised to inspire others to follow their path, he said.
“The nation that does not recognise heroes cannot create new heroes,” Inu said and added that he would “advise the state to organise such award ceremonies as well”.
He said women still today face a lot of harassments and discrimination at their workplaces and even in families. Despite that, women were making significant contributions to the society, he added.
Inu said there were inherent practices of discriminating women over property-related issues and suggested that such discriminations should end.
“We won't be able to achieve sustainable development goals unless we eliminate gender inequality.”

Mominul Islam, managing director and CEO, IPDC Finance Limited, said, “Many are working tirelessly for the development of this country. Of them, however, women's contribution is more than the men's because they have to overcome many hurdles.”

He said he was humbled by the greatness of the awardees and added that the recognition would boost their confidence to do even better.

MIDAS Chairperson Parveen Mahmud said those who work in silence, behind the scene, should get more recognition.

The Daily Star Editor and Publisher Mahfuz Anam said the idea behind the award was to recognise the women who are silently serving their communities at the grassroots but remain unnoticed.
“Their examples in serving the community and helping fellow human beings make them superior to many of us. I hope this recognition inspires others to serve humanity in the same way,” he said.
Anam said the basic human qualities that everybody has in them should not wither in the busy urban life.




Singers perform at a cultural programme on the occasion, Photo: Prabir Das
On receiving her award, Irani Baroi said she worked for the people, not for any reward. “I never had imagined such recognition. I am so happy…I cannot express my feelings in words.”
Shahida Akhter Shorna said she started to work for women empowerment after noticing discrimination between men and women in her childhood.
“I want all women to be educated and protest any discrimination,” she told this correspondent.

Bhagya Rani Banik said she had been committed to agricultural research, and that the award would inspire others to work more for the public interest. She also thanked the government for its women-friendly policies in various sectors.

Fatema Begum said women's contributions to the society largely remained ignored and the initiative to award the seven women would pave the way for others to do something good for the society.




A section of the dignitaries present at the ceremony, Photo: Prabir Das

Rokeya Begum said the award meant a lot of inspiration for her to go forward with her goal to promote female education.
Maftahul Jannat Likhon said she was feeling encouraged to work more for the poor children who are deprived of education. “I studied up to class six. I don't want others to be like me. I want them to have education and earn dignity,” she said.

Rokia Afzal Rahman, chairperson of Mediaworld Limited; Geeti Ara Safia Choudhury, adviser to a former caretaker government; Shaheen Anam, executive director of Manusher Jonno Foundation; Inspector General of Police AKM Shahidul Hoque; magician Jewel Aich and representatives from several foreign missions in Dhaka, among others, were present at the ceremony.

The programme, moderated by singer and journalist Elita Karim, also featured short screening of documentaries on each of the awardees and a cultural show.
Bhagya Rani Banik
*Woman of green*
When she became the director general of BRRI in June 2016, Bhagya Rani Banik was the first woman to hold that post.

She graduated from Sher-e- Bangla Agricultural University and joined Bangladesh Agricultural Research Institute (BARI) in 1983. Ms Banik earned her PhD from Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman

Agriculture University in 2003. She has significant contribution in food sufficiency and climate change research.

Under her leadership BRRI has achieved international success. She has contributed in developing better breed of corn. She has 37 research articles published in national and international scientific journals.

WOMAN OF GREEN http://bit.ly/2pFpirB
Irani Baroi
*An indomitable soul*
Even though her legs became paralysed, Irani Baroi did not give up her mission of helping the sick. Irani is a senior nurse today at the 100-bed general hospital in Madaripur.

She earned her diploma in Nursing from Dhaka Medical College and Hospital in 1986 and started her career in Madaripur General Hospital. She came down with fever in 1996 and her hands and legs became paralysed. Therapy brought back the use of her hands but her legs did not improve.

Despite being paralyzed, she is by no means inferior to any other nurse in her hospital, her patients, superiors, and coworkers testify. She believes as long as she can use her hands, she can continue to help her patients in every way possible.

NIGHTINGALE OF NARAYANGANJ http://bit.ly/2pFnAqd
Fatema Begum
*First female police officer*
First woman police officer and additional inspector general of police

Fatema Begum is one of the first two women who chose to join the police service after their Bangladesh Civil Service (BCS) exam in 1984.

The other quitted soon but she continues to serve in the police and became the first woman to become an additional inspector general of police.

“Firm in their belief that the police force was no place for women, they tried to make us leave from the very first day -- beginning with barring our entry at the orientation for new officers,” says Fatema. She was forced by her bosses to write to the home ministry asking it to give her a posting in some other cadre service.

After the training was over, the male officers were ordered to pack and go to the Police Academy. But there was no instruction for Fatema. She waited and waited, but no orders came. A couple of days later, she wrote to the Police Headquarters saying she would not give up her job and that she would rather wait further. She was allowed to go to the academy after she persisted.

FATEMA PERSISTED DESPITE CONSTANT TAUNTS http://bit.ly/2qpwBEI
Rokeya Begum
*Blindness no bar to teaching*
Rokeya Begum, who became blind at the age of 3, is an assistant teacher of Tambulkhana govt primary school. Her indomitable spirit has brought her to this position. She teaches like any regular teacher. Moreover, she is a popular teacher.

She had to struggle to be here today. Her father Sheikh Mujibor Rahaman died leaving five daughters and one son. Three of the sisters are also blind. When her mother also died after a few years, their elder sister Sahanaj Begum took them in.

Now Rokeya's two blind sisters are in University. Shekha Begum, 29, is a student of MA in the Department of Social Science at Eden Mohila College Dhaka. Ashia Akter, 22, is a student of BA in the Department of History at Dhaka University.

“She is a really good teacher and also a good person,” said Kakoli Saha Head master of Tambulkhana Government Primary School. “She is meritorious and she has an indomitable spirit.”

WHERE THERE IS A WILL… http://bit.ly/2p5M7BG
Sonajan
*Selfless midwife*
Sonajan Akter of Chowbaria at Manikganj has been serving as a midwife for the entire village as well as at least 15 other villages for the past 50 years. The sixty-eight-year-old does not accept any payment for her services despite her family being extremely poor.

She takes care of the mothers, and later, their babies, for up to 10 days after birth. Relatives and acquaintances testify she looks after the mothers and children just as a grandmother would-- with utmost care and affection.

SAVIOUR OF EXPECTING MOTHERS http://bit.ly/2p2Eb3q
Maftahul Jannat Likhon
*The light of Joypurhat*
Because Maftahul Jannat Likhon decided to install solar panels free of charge in three villages two years back, students from the poorest families can now study at night in these villages of Joypurhat's Panchbibi upazila.

When many people would leave empty handed from her solar power sales center because of the high price, she started to feel the problems children faced in those families. She felt children from the poorest of families should have a fair chance to go to school and having bright lights to study at night could boost their morale.

Nowadays, the three villages are collectively called “Solargram” and 148 families have solar lights because Likhan felt that she had to do something to help.

But bright lights are not enough. One also needs books. In March this year, Likhan visited her Solargram with bundles of children's books to be distributed for free. From solar lights to light of knowledge, Likhan has them all.

THE LIGHT OF JOYPURHAT
Shahida Akhter Shorna
*Malala of Bangla*
For her work against child marriage, Shahida Akhter Shorna was dubbed the 'Malala of Bangla' by Norwegian Prime Minister Erna Solberg at an international conference of Plan International, an organisation that works for children's rights worldwide.

Shorna endured pressure for early marriage like all the other girls in her village. Her elder sisters, all four of them, had given in without a protest when their time came. But Shorna did not. She was adamant that completing her education was her first priority.
It was her wholehearted campaign for girls' education in her village that put her on par with Malala Yousafzai. Although there were no gun-toting Taliban insurgents patrolling her village, hers was no less challenging a task than Malala's.
President of Gazipur's Mawna Union Shishu Forum of Plan Bangladesh, where she joined in 2006, Shorna is now a marriage-buster in her community and also an icon. She has stopped six child marriages in her union so far.
Shorna always took it upon herself to organise students for different events. She showed her leadership quality during those programmes. Shorna, who once wanted to be a doctor, now wants to serve the society by becoming a university or college teacher.
'MALALA OF BANGLA' BLAZES THE TRAIL http://bit.ly/2p2DtmM


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The Daily Star with Star Lifestyle.*
Sponsored · 


Streets of Dhaka Episode 2

The B K Das Road at Farashganj is an architectural treasure trove of Old Dhaka. From the influence of the French to the present condition of the heritage buildings and the Buriganga River nearby, we present you a glimpse of Dhaka's thoughts.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

@BANGLAR BIR bhai, don't post very long articles. It's very inefficient to scroll down a long thread. Instead post the links, we will visit. This thread was intended for socialising, small talks, chit-chat.
You can post interesting articles to News from Bangladesh thread in South Asia section. 


BANGLAR BIR said:


> *The Daily Star with Star Lifestyle.*
> Sponsored ·
> 
> 
> Streets of Dhaka Episode 2
> 
> The B K Das Road at Farashganj is an architectural treasure trove of Old Dhaka. From the influence of the French to the present condition of the heritage buildings and the Buriganga River nearby, we present you a glimpse of Dhaka's thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Been a regular visitor in that area for a long time. Pretty intriguing, I must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

Philia said:


> He won't. He has a weird fetish for posting tl;dr things which takes too long to scroll down.
> 
> 
> Bhai apni Ki koren?


bhai na...'uncle'.

He's a retiree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Russell said:


> bhai na...'uncle'.
> 
> He's a retiree.


Na na. Retiree ra boyoshko lok hoy. Tara facebook chara internet use korte pare na.


----------



## scorpionx

Mind blowing singing by Nilofar Yasmin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bir

Russell said:


> bhai na...'uncle'.
> 
> He's a retiree.





Philia said:


> Na na. Retiree ra boyoshko lok hoy. Tara facebook chara internet use korte pare na.


----------



## Russell

Quarter to three in the morning and it's still 30 degrees here. Air Cons working overtime


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangladeshi surfers dream of winning world titles*


Abdul Aziz, Cox's Bazar
Published at 08:11 PM April 30, 2017
Last updated at 08:20 PM April 30, 2017



Surfers on the Kolatoli point of Cox's Bazar beach
*
Abdul Aziz/Dhaka Tribune*

*Surfing is a passion for these people, but they need the government's support to reach the international arena*

The fledgling surfing scene in Bangladesh is gaining momentum, and young Bangladeshi surfers say with proper funding and time, they will be ready to take on the world.

In Cox’s Bazar, surfers from around the country took part in a two-day national competition on April 28-29, with 70 contenders from 10 surfing clubs. Of them, 12 were teenage girls.

There were also about 200 other surfers who did not take part in the competition but came to take part in the fun anyway.





A woman surfs a wave in Cox’s Bazar *Abdul Aziz/Dhaka Tribune*

Beginning with a handful of enthusiasts, among them several courageous young local girls from low-income backgrounds who fought down many a frown from their conservative families, the surfing scene in Bangladesh is now thriving. The sandy bottom and warm water of Cox’s Bazar provides for good surfing waves throughout the year.

Now that surfing has been approved as a sport for Olympics and will be launched in the 2020 Tokyo Games, Bangladeshi surfers say they want to make a name for their nation in the global arena and are training hard to achieve that goal.

In between surfing on the world’s longest unbroken beach, the athletes talked about their passion for surfing, their dreams and the challenges they face.

Riding the waves is addictive, said Kamal, Sumi and Mehraz, who took part in the competition.

The endless water draws them constantly, they said. During the early morning and late afternoon high tides, the surfers gather at many points on the beach to practice and play.





Surfing as a hobby began in earnest with local girls, many from lower income families *Abdul Aziz/Dhaka Tribune*

However, the families and the society are unsupportive of this sport, they say. None of them are from wealthy families, and the surfing community needs state sponsorship for survival.

“It will be hard for anyone to be a professional surfer without sponsorship. Many are involved because of their passion but without training and practice, many potential talents will be lost,” said surfer Ramzan, who has competed in many international events.

Bangladesh Surfing Association General Secretary Moazzem Hossain Chowdhury said the country’s surfers had been training since a very young age and with proper training they would easily be able to compete internationally.

State Minister for Youth and Sports Biren Shikder said surfing could help promote tourism in Cox’s Bazar.

“The government is taking several initiatives in support of surfing, including recognition of the surfing association,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

May 07, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:04 AM, May 07, 2017
*Double trouble for parents*
*Screen addiction, vanishing playground make parenting difficult in Dhaka*





Porimol Palma
Namira's parents couldn't be happier when she started to go to bed early.
It used to be difficult to put the 13-year-old to bed as she would spend hours on the internet and play video games.
But the parents' relief was replaced with worries in less than a week. The eighth grader, pretending to be asleep under her blanket, was found playing on a tablet.
Like Namira, thousands of teenagers in Dhaka city who spend more time on screens but less on physical activities are on higher risks of depression and other health problems, a new research suggests.

Nearly 80 percent teenagers of Dhaka have more than two hours of screen time a day, while one-third of them spend less than an hour on physical activities, found the study titled “Is physical inactivity associated with depressive symptoms among adolescents with high screen time? Evidence from a developing country”.
Screen time includes watching TV and videos, playing video games, using computers and smartphones.
"My daughter used to be an outgoing kid. But in the last few years she apparently lost her interpersonal skills and became grumpy. Doctors say it's because she doesn't interact with other children much. She wouldn't let go of the computer and other smart devices and go out to play in the yard," the teenager's mother Shaila complained.
The kid was taken to an eye specialist and a paediatrician last year. Both strongly recommended that she should be limited to one hour of screen time a day. They also stressed that she should increase her outdoor activities to remain cheerful.
“The double burden of prolonged screen time and low physical activity is a major public health concern for many developing countries… presenting a variety of health and psychosocial problems,” said Asaduzzaman Khan, senior lecturer at the University of Queensland's School of Health and Rehabilitation Sciences, Australia.
He is one of the two researchers of the study published in the Amsterdam based medical journal Mental Health and Physical Activity on March 1.
Asaduzzaman's co-researcher was Nicola W Burton of the School of Human Movement and Nutrition Sciences at the same university.

The study was conducted among 898 students of eight secondary schools in Dhaka, aged between 13 and 17 years, from November 2012 to January 2013.
It found 25 percent of the adolescents with longer screen time and less than an hour of physical activities reporting depressive symptoms. The symptoms were more prevalent in females (29 percent) than in males (20 percent).
“Adolescents with high screen time who did not meet MVPA [moderate-to-vigorous physical activity] recommendations had more than twice the odds of reporting depressive symptoms than their counterparts who met MVPA recommendations,” reads the study.
The findings seem particularly grim when seen in the context of the densely populated capital. According to Population and Housing Census 2011, nearly 14 percent of Dhaka's population of 70 lakh are teenagers. While recent data is not available, it is highly likely that the numbers have increased.
The study suggests that shrinking open spaces in the densely populated city is one of the reasons behind teens spending increasing time on screens.
Children in urban areas of many other countries get to play in open spaces. But that is not an option for many children in Dhaka. 

This newspaper in an investigation in 2015 found that at least 10 parks out of the 54 surviving ones in the entire Dhaka city were replaced with a community centre, kitchen market, mosque, rickshaw garage or truck parking lot, mostly by the city corporation itself, while many others were being occupied fast.
According to urban expert Prof Nazrul Islam, every 10,000 city residents need an open space of four acres for healthy growth of children and prevention of diseases related to lack of physical activities.
Asaduzzaman and Nicola's study observes that screen time among young people in many developing nations has increased considerably in the last few years due to socio-economic transition and the advancement of technology.

Bangladesh has quite a high concentration of mobile phones with over 13.37 crore connections. At least 5.41 crore subscribers had active internet connections until 2015, according to Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission. 
“There has also been an increase in the number of adolescents not meeting physical activity recommendations due to rapid urbanisation, issues of population density, increased traffic, and a lack of open space,” Asaduzzaman said in an email to The Daily Star.

It is important to balance between screen time and physical activities in order to minimise the risks of depressive symptoms and optimise wellbeing, he added.
Different other studies have linked sedentary lifestyle to multiple chronic health conditions, including cardiovascular diseases and obesity, he said.
“Parents and teachers can help them [teens] become responsible screen users,” he said.
Sadia Sharmin Urmee, a consultant of child psychology at 360 Degree Total Solutions in Dhaka, said adolescents in the city are caught in a vicious cycle. "Their social life is shrinking, while technology-based one-way communication is rising. It's not good for their physical and mental growth."
The main factors are limited scope for outdoor sports, study pressures and security concerns, especially for girls, Sadia told The Daily Star.

Policymakers and parents need to seriously think about allowing the teenagers to have time for social interaction and outdoor activities alongside studies.
"We won't have a healthy generation otherwise," Sadia Sharmin said.
Asaduzzaman said they were planning on developing a culturally appropriate intervention to help Bangladeshi adolescents shun their sedentary lifestyle and remain physically active.


----------



## Michael Corleone

solution.... dont buy kids phones, computers and tablets.... i got my first phone at 18, first tablet at 16 and first computer which was piece of crap at 12.... when i was 14... it broke down and i got a laptop from parents which i have since upgraded and am using still, because environment and also because i dont intend to buy laptops anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

I got my first computer when I was 13, first cell phone at 14(Nokia N70,Still have it,running smoothly), First Tab at 17. I was little more gadget savvy than my age group. 

Never failed in exams (teachers pet some might say), more well read than almost my entire school (I say that cuz my high school literature teacher,was more well read than I am, even these days). Got started almost since the age I learned reading, never stopped. By the time I graduated 12th, I had already finished all the major Classic Indian Literature & major Bengali literary works from middle age to 1990, got hooked into English & Latin literature.

I wasn't good at sports though. Borned with good genes. Healthy &........ sturdy.... 

Anyway there's no alternative for kids to be well read & learned. And I don't mean the school curriculum. It's like mother's milk. Library is a must to build a merit centric nation. It's the merit making factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Mohammed Khaled said:


> solution.... dont buy kids phones, computers and tablets.... i got my first phone at 18, first tablet at 16 and first computer which was piece of crap at 12.... when i was 14... it broke down and i got a laptop from parents which i have since upgraded and am using still, because environment and also because i dont intend to buy laptops anymore.


Lol I got my first computer when I was 4. A wonderful Pentium 2 computer. It was more of a family computer but I spent a lot of time playing games like Mostofa or house of the dead 

Got my first Laptop in 2014...still using it. Works fine. I love it a bit less than m'lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> Lol I got my first computer when I was 4. A wonderful Pentium 2 computer. It was more of a family computer but I spent a lot of time playing games like Mostofa or house of the dead
> 
> Got my first Laptop in 2014...still using it. Works fine. I love it a bit less than m'lady.


Speaking of lady... I scored a girl out of my league imo. Had a great first meet up... more soon to follow. 
I played house of the dead on my cousins celeron back in 2008, first time was on a pentim 2004 era... apparently back in 2008 it was still a fan favorite in bd... I am actually shocked to hear that.



Khan saheb said:


> I got my first computer when I was 13, first cell phone at 14(Nokia N70,Still have it,running smoothly), First Tab at 17. I was little more gadget savvy than my age group.
> 
> Never failed in exams (teachers pet some might say), more well read than almost my entire school (I say that cuz my high school literature teacher,was more well read than I am, even these days). Got started almost since the age I learned reading, never stopped. By the time I graduated 12th, I had already finished all the major Classic Indian Literature & major Bengali literary works from middle age to 1990, got hooked into English & Latin literature.
> 
> I wasn't good at sports though. Borned with good genes. Healthy &........ sturdy....
> 
> Anyway there's no alternative for kids to be well read & learned. And I don't mean the schools only curriculum. It's like mother's milk. Library is a must to build a merit centric nation. It's the merit making factory.


N70 was a phone I can say I had a crush on... my dad's first smartphone and my favorite Nokia to date.
Failed in arts and craft class and also chem and physics in class 11& 12... no teachers at my peasant Indian school in Kuwait... went from being the best in gulf to one of the worst. Anyways got good enough marks in 12 boards to land me in a medical college without year gaps...
I used to read a lot of English literature... still do if someone gets me a good recommendation. I have ran out of English reading material and since started just reading news and blogs... reading is a big addiction for me.
Sports... well it depend if I had mood for the particular sports... most of the time I was otherwise lazy and only moved my *** if I was concerned with my health... the only reason I still move my *** is because of health and body... else I would have like to degenerate like Stephen Hawkins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Khan saheb said:


> I got my first computer when I was 13, first cell phone at 14(Nokia N70,Still have it,running smoothly), First Tab at 17. I was little more gadget savvy than my age group.
> 
> Never failed in exams (teachers pet some might say), more well read than almost my entire school (I say that cuz my high school literature teacher,was more well read than I am, even these days). Got started almost since the age I learned reading, never stopped. By the time I graduated 12th, I had already finished all the major Classic Indian Literature & major Bengali literary works from middle age to 1990, got hooked into English & Latin literature.
> 
> I wasn't good at sports though. Borned with good genes. Healthy &........ sturdy....
> 
> Anyway there's no alternative for kids to be well read & learned. And I don't mean the school curriculum. It's like mother's milk. Library is a must to build a merit centric nation. It's the merit making factory.



My nephew 3 years old started speaking fluent english within a week after admitting to the school. We were just shocked but later found out that its the cartoon and youtube. Its not only him but his entire class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

BTW, talking about computers and tabs.. any gamer here? 

I am a DotA fanatic. Been playing since 2006. Even today, everyday after work, I spend couple of hours chilling with it. If anyone plays, feel free to PM me with your steam ID.

Used to play CS Source back in the days a lot too. Was into Warcraft, Age of Empires, Commandos (completed the second version), FIFA and few more. Dont get the time to play all of these now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> BTW, talking about computers and tabs.. any gamer here?
> 
> I am a DotA fanatic. Been playing since 2006. Even today, everyday after work, I spend couple of hours chilling with it. If anyone plays, feel free to PM me with your steam ID.
> 
> Used to play CS Source back in the days a lot too. Was into Warcraft, Age of Empires, Commandos (completed the second version), FIFA and few more. Dont get the time to play all of these now.


I am a NFS, GTA, Age of Empires & COD fan. Don't get much time to play these days though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Khan saheb said:


> Ibam a NFS, *GTA*, *Age of Empires *&COD fan. Don't get much time to play now a days though.






bd_4_ever said:


> Commandos (completed the


Yes Sir ! ! ! Right Sir ! ! ! Alam Alam ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

I was an Age of Empires champ during school days. Started with AOE Rise of Rome and played till Mythology.

Best strategy game ever made.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

bd_4_ever said:


> I was an Age of Empires champ during school days. Started with AOE Rise of Rome and played till Mythology.
> 
> Best strategy game ever made.


with difficulty level 1 ? lol
what about Cricket 98 and Cricket 2007?


----------



## bd_4_ever

BDforever said:


> Yes Sir ! ! ! Right Sir ! ! ! Alam Alam ! !



"Sniper reporting Sir!"

"We're being fired upon Sir!"





BDforever said:


> with difficulty level 1 ? lol
> what about Cricket 98 and Cricket 2007?



Nope. Played in hardest mode. Wasnt fun enough with lower levels!

Cricket yes.. I played 2007 & Brian Lara cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

bd_4_ever said:


> Cricket yes.. I played 2007


played test ? what was your average score in tough level and individual score ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> My nephew 3 years old started speaking fluent english within a week after admitting to the school. We were just shocked but later found out that its the cartoon and youtube. Its not only him but his entire class.


Peppa is my favorite pig XD



bd_4_ever said:


> BTW, talking about computers and tabs.. any gamer here?
> 
> I am a DotA fanatic. Been playing since 2006. Even today, everyday after work, I spend couple of hours chilling with it. If anyone plays, feel free to PM me with your steam ID.
> 
> Used to play CS Source back in the days a lot too. Was into Warcraft, Age of Empires, Commandos (completed the second version), FIFA and few more. Dont get the time to play all of these now.


I play cs source sometimes with the Russians they worship the game... otherwise it has always been GTA call of duty and need for speed for me... nowadays more of world of tanks.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The potters of Taleswar*

Zahidur Rahman
Published at 04:14 PM May 09, 2017



*A photo feature on the struggles of potters from a village in Bagerhat*
The potters of Taleswar village in Bagerhat have clung on to this form of art for over 200 years now and this is still their sole source of income. They have fought tooth and nail with poverty and other obstacles. Albeit this struggle which turned existential, the art has survived. They don’t know how much of this art they’ll be able to hand down to future generations; nonetheless they — these tenacious fighters — have kept tunnelling through earth of poverty in search of beauty and art. Salute to them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Dewanbagi pir Ki Mara gese?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ekhane kuno pir bhokto ache?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Streets of Dhaka: The bustling Chawk Bazaar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Ekhane kuno pir bhokto ache?


Thakte pare, jani na. Dewanbagi is no pir he's more like God incarnate. At least this is what he claims  And his sermons are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.R.9

Hi dear friends. 

Best regards from Britain. But how many time i have visited cox bazar , that is countless. The see always call me.


----------



## 24 Hours

Would any of you want to spend a night in one of these? 

*Made-in Bangladesh house of bottles*
Abdur Rab . Lalmonirhat | Update: 13:02, May 09, 2017








Rather than discarding used plastic bottles, an innovative couple in a remote village of Bangladesh's Lalmonirhat district, have recycle thousands of colourful bottles to build an eco-friendly house.

The couple -- Rashedul Alam and Asma Khatun -- were students of environmental science. They constructed the 1700-square feet house entirely of plastic bottles in a bid to make an ecological house for their only son who is differently-abled. This is the first time such a house has been constructed in Bangladesh.






Associate professor of the architecture department of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) said, "There are many examples of building bottle houses in the world. This is the first time I came to know that one has been built in Bangladesh."

"It's undoubtedly an environment-friendly creation."

The Rashedul-Asma couple said they begun construction of the house on 8 February this year. As much as 80 per cent of the house has already been completed."






The construction of the house is set to be completed in a month’s time.

The couple said a total of 80, 000 plastic bottles, filled with sand, has been used to erect the house of four bedrooms, a kitchen, a dining room and two washrooms.

The house also includes a veranda, they said.

The bottle walls were cemented with an alloy of sand and cement while the structural frame is made of brick chips and iron rods.






The doors and windows are of steel and wood while roof will be of corrugated tin sheets.

How did they manage to gather such a large number of bottles?

The 33-year-old Rashedul said they bought the plastic bottles from BSCIC industrial zone authorities and local bottle pedlars.

"It was difficult to persuade the local construction workers to build such a house."






Asma Khatun said it went public once a photo of the house was uploaded on Facebook.

"Now people are coming to us and asking about the construction costs and its advantages."

Lalmonirhat BSCIC area's plastic bottle seller Hamidul Islam said, "I never heard of such a thing. Rashedul Alam bought several thousand of plastic bottles from me."






Kaliganj upazila's LGED engineer Parvez Newaz Khan said this kind of house costs less.

The government engineer pointed to the possibility of research and government policy in this regard.


----------



## M.R.9

Ashes said:


> Would any of you want to spend a night in one of these?
> 
> *Made-in Bangladesh house of bottles*
> Abdur Rab . Lalmonirhat | Update: 13:02, May 09, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than discarding used plastic bottles, an innovative couple in a remote village of Bangladesh's Lalmonirhat district, have recycle thousands of colourful bottles to build an eco-friendly house.
> 
> The couple -- Rashedul Alam and Asma Khatun -- were students of environmental science. They constructed the 1700-square feet house entirely of plastic bottles in a bid to make an ecological house for their only son who is differently-abled. This is the first time such a house has been constructed in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Associate professor of the architecture department of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (BUET) said, "There are many examples of building bottle houses in the world. This is the first time I came to know that one has been built in Bangladesh."
> 
> "It's undoubtedly an environment-friendly creation."
> 
> The Rashedul-Asma couple said they begun construction of the house on 8 February this year. As much as 80 per cent of the house has already been completed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction of the house is set to be completed in a month’s time.
> 
> The couple said a total of 80, 000 plastic bottles, filled with sand, has been used to erect the house of four bedrooms, a kitchen, a dining room and two washrooms.
> 
> The house also includes a veranda, they said.
> 
> The bottle walls were cemented with an alloy of sand and cement while the structural frame is made of brick chips and iron rods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors and windows are of steel and wood while roof will be of corrugated tin sheets.
> 
> How did they manage to gather such a large number of bottles?
> 
> The 33-year-old Rashedul said they bought the plastic bottles from BSCIC industrial zone authorities and local bottle pedlars.
> 
> "It was difficult to persuade the local construction workers to build such a house."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asma Khatun said it went public once a photo of the house was uploaded on Facebook.
> 
> "Now people are coming to us and asking about the construction costs and its advantages."
> 
> Lalmonirhat BSCIC area's plastic bottle seller Hamidul Islam said, "I never heard of such a thing. Rashedul Alam bought several thousand of plastic bottles from me."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaliganj upazila's LGED engineer Parvez Newaz Khan said this kind of house costs less.
> 
> The government engineer pointed to the possibility of research and government policy in this regard.



wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

M.R.9 said:


> Hi dear friends.
> 
> Best regards from Britain. But how many time i have visited cox bazar , that is countless. The see always call me.


Welcome to pdf brother. Hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arefin007 said:


> i want him to stop vomiting here and irritating us


Internet... free for all. Nothing the mods can do... at most, ban his IP but then he can use a VPN. See how it goes.... xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Bangladeshi media....scum the lot of them.

Banglatribune article and headline wrt to the 'sensational' rape case - 

- this is from today 





and now....

*দুই তরুণী ধর্ষণ মামলার আসামি সাফাত ও সাদমান গ্রেফতার* - accused shafat and sadman arrested




*দুই তরুণী ধর্ষণ মামলার আসামি সাফাত ও সাদমান গ্রেফতার*
বাংলা ট্রিবিউন রিপোর্ট২১:২১, মে ১১, ২০১৭
4.1K




বনানীতে দুই তরুণীকে ধর্ষণের মামলার দুই আসামি সাফাত আহমেদ ও সাদমান সাকিফকে গ্রেফতার করেছে পুলিশ। বৃহস্পতিবার (১১ মে) রাত ৯টার সময় সিলেট থেকে তাদের দু’জনকে গ্রেফতার করা হয় বলে বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে নিশ্চিত করেছেন পুলিশের মহাপরিদর্শক (আইজিপি) শহীদুল হক।

আইজিপি বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে জানান, সিলেটের জালালাবাদ এলাকার শাহজালাল বিজ্ঞান ও প্রযুক্তি বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের (শাবিপ্রবি) পাশের একটি দোতলা বাড়ি থেকে বৃহস্পতিবার রাত ৯টার সময় তাদের গ্রেফতার করা হয়। ঢাকা থেকে পুলিশ সদর দফতরের বিশেষ একটি টিম সিলেটের স্থানীয় পুলিশকে সঙ্গে নিয়ে গ্রেফতার অভিযান চালায়।

সিলেট জেলার পুলিশ সুপার মনিরুজ্জামান বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে জানান, জেলা পুলিশ ও সিলেট মেট্রোপলিটন পুলিশ যৌথ অভিযান চালিয়ে সাফাত ও সাদমানকে গ্রেফতার করে।

সিলেট মহানগর পুলিশের কমিশনার গোলাম কিবরিয়া বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘বৃহস্পতিবার সন্ধ্যায় সিলেট শহরের একটি বাড়ি থেকে বনানীতে তরুণী ধর্ষণ মামলার প্রধান দুই আসামি সাফাত আহমেদ ও সাদমান সাকিফকে গ্রেফতার করা হয়েছে। রাতেই তাদের ঢাকায় পাঠিয়ে দেওয়া হবে।’

সিলেট মহানগর পুলিশ উপ কমিশনার জেদান আল মুসা (গণমাধ্যম) জানান, গোয়েন্দা তথ্যের ভিত্তিতে পুলিশ সিলেট নগরের পাঠানটুলার রশিদ মঞ্জিল থেকে তাদেরকে গ্রেফতার করে।

These are two of the 3 prime accused - among those arrested is the son of 'Apon Jewellers', Shafat.

So, what should be done to the 'journos' who published the earlier article....I won't even mention basherkella losers talking about how the cops had already helped the accused cross the border into India


----------



## Mage

Vai Ra Amar jonnno Shob e barat e namaaz pore dua korben.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philia said:


> Vai Ra Amar jonnno Shob e barat e namaaz pore dua korben.



Shab-e-Barat is a bidaah (fabrication) in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> Shab-e-Barat is a bidaah (fabrication) in Islam.


Tai naki? Eta to Bangladesh e besh bhalo bhabe palon kora hoto.

Choto kale shob e barat er raate tarabati puratam


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> Shab-e-Barat is a bidaah (fabrication) in Islam.


And tore it (the fabric or "fabrication") away,it will destroy the unique nature of BengalI Muslims & society. What you will be left with is this Puritanism, that's only know how to destroy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 05, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, May 05, 2017
*CROSSROAD*
*A FAMILY PICTURE*







_I am not a writer._

_When I read some of the introductions of myself, I see that people see me as actor-director, TV personality, social activist, entrepreneur, etc. Yes, I wear many caps. And these are things I do._

_Recently, I've been trying my hand at writing. I have started a blog. For the most part, writing keeps me energised, though I am still learning “Creative Writing”. Yes, I have just finished an online course on the subject._

_The name of my column, as you can see, is CROSS ROAD. I feel I am at a stage in life when I may be changing my path. From performance to writing. I know it's easier said than done, but who knows? _

_I will not only write about my memories, as I do in today's column. I would like to share my experiences from the stage and the world of communication.
And who knows, maybe some days I'll surprise you._
This is a family picture in black and white. My father, mother, two brothers, my youngest sister and me. We are standing in front of the newly built house in Dhanmondi. We had dressed specially for the occasion. We used to oil our hair at that time. My oiled hair appears to me to be wet. There is a reason for this.

A swimming pool was made at the back of our new house. Nothing glamorous. The tank, where the bricks were drenched for seasoning when the house was made, was expanded to a swimming pool. The idea was to make sure all the cousins and their friends learned to swim. Chlorine was added to the water to make it look blue and to keep it bacteria-free. When I see the picture, I can smell chlorine, and as I said, I imagine my hair to be wet, because we were in the pool most of the time. 

I am amazed to see the exact same expression on my father and my elder brother: pursed lips and face. It was probably in the middle of 1965. Amma is smiling with downcast eyes. Alim ( Pincho bhaiya), my younger sister Sajeda (Pixie) and I are smiling freely. My younger sister is wearing a hair band of stretched material. We don't see those bands anymore. Amma is in a nylon saree. In those days, these light nylon sarees were considered fashionable. Probably the nylon saree and my sister's band were brought by my chacha as gifts from England.

I cannot see the colours as it is a black and white picture. But I remember the frocks that my sister and I are wearing. They were made of netlike material of salmon pink colour. My dress is not attached to the lining; Sajeda's is. My boat-necked frock looks more fairylike than hers. I am pretty sure my two brothers and my father are wearing white shirts. At the most, Pincho bhaiya's shirt was light blue, and Chinku Bhaiya's shirt was cream coloured. It could not have been any other colour at that time. 

Why do my father and elder brother look smug? No reason for that, really. I guess in those days men did not smile or laugh as much. Though Abba was not at all the non-laughing type, sometimes he was angry and serious. My elder brother had an inverted snobbery, as his friends recall. But that was later. Here he is only 15 years of age. 

We were a family of six. Did we know that we would not be able to continue to stay in the new house for more than nine months? I used to go to "Ragrupa", a dance school in Dhanmondi. Moving to a rented house in Eskaton Garden from here meant that I would not be able to continue with the dance class and that was sad for me. Maybe Abba is looking stern because there was the stirring of the conflict which led to us to leave the house. Amma was detected with hypothyroid around this time which is why she looks bloated.* But the most tragic part is the story of Chinku Bhaiya. Five years from the time of this photo, Chinku bhaiya went off to the war in'71. On his way to the war, en route, he and his friend were held up on suspicion of being non-Bengalis. In a very tragic situation, both were killed. *

_Sara Zaker is theatre activist, media personality and Group Managing Director, Asiatic 360._


----------



## Mage

Still waiting for the ban hammer to strike me...


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> And tore it (the fabric or "fabrication") away,it will destroy the unique nature of BengalI Muslims & society. What you will be left with is this Puritanism, that's only know how to destroy.



Not sure if I understood your sentence but culture/tradition and religion are two different aspects. If you mean following this bidaah is what makes Bangladeshi muslims who they are, then that's partially an incorrect statement. In utopia, culture does not override religion neither governs it. Conversely throughout history, religion did become the basis of many cultural aspects. However in modern society, we have an affinity to mix things up which mainly arises due to lack of knowledge and definitely due to ignorance of the Islamic scholarship. So that's the state we are in right now.

Having said that, praying all night is definitely good but one shouldn't justify it claiming that the Prophet (pbuh) did it too due to a 'special night'. There is absolutely no proof and many renowned international scholars agree.



Philia said:


> Tai naki? Eta to Bangladesh e besh bhalo bhabe palon kora hoto.
> 
> Choto kale shob e barat er raate tarabati puratam



Yes and not just in Bangladesh but the sub-continent in general. Keep it simple and just google it. There are unanimous agreement among scholars that Prophet (pbuh) never followed such a day. And anything that you do which isnt prescribed by him is a bidaah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> Not sure if I understood your sentence but culture/tradition and religion are two different aspects. If you mean following this bidaah is what makes Bangladeshi muslims who they are, then that's partially an incorrect statement. In utopia, culture does not override religion neither governs it. Conversely throughout history, religion did become the basis of many cultural aspects. However in modern society, we have an affinity to mix things up which mainly arises due to lack of knowledge and definitely due to ignorance of the Islamic scholarship. So that's the state we are in right now.
> 
> Having said that, praying all night is definitely good but one shouldn't justify it claiming that the Prophet (pbuh) did it too due to a 'special night'. There is absolutely no proof and many renowned international scholars agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and not just in Bangladesh but the sub-continent in general. Keep it simple and just google it. There are unanimous agreement among scholars that Prophet (pbuh) never followed such a day. And anything that you do which isnt prescribed by him is a bidaah.


Well Islam is over 1400 years old and it has mixed with so many cultures. Islam in this sub continent is a bit different than Islam in Middle East or Africa. Ideally the religion should be observed the same way by every follower but after so many years we can't say the same about Islam which has so many sects and divisions now. 

Also I think people prays all night not because prophet(pbuh) did so. But because they think their future one year will be written on that night. So the pray. Also I think there is the concept of sawab multiplying for good deeds in that night. So they pray. And thus we observe shab-e-baraat

If we stop observing it the way we do because people in Middle East don't observe it then we will be copying middle eastern(Wahabi) Islam. Which is more conservative than our hanafi sect.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Still waiting for the ban hammer to strike me...


Why man? বত্ব, লিংক হবে লিংক?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> Well Islam is over 1400 years old and it has mixed with so many cultures. Islam in this sub continent is a bit different than Islam in Middle East or Africa. Ideally the religion should be observed the same way by every follower but after so many years we can't say the same about Islam which has so many sects and divisions now.
> 
> Also I think people prays all night not because prophet(pbuh) did so. But because they think their future one year will be written on that night. So the pray. Also I think there is the concept of sawab multiplying for good deeds in that night. So they pray. And thus we observe shab-e-baraat
> 
> If we stop observing it the way we do because people in Middle East don't observe it then we will be copying middle eastern(Wahabi) Islam. Which is more conservative than our hanafi sect.


Wrong. Anything not prescribed by Islam is not a part of the religion no matter which region you live in... there is nothing such as different Islam.
There is no evidence prophet celebrated shab e barat.... this isn't even an Arabic work. 
Middle easterns are not all wahabist. While they do follow Islam and it's teaching Wahhabism is more of an ideology or an interpretation like islam's interpretation in bd with pir and shab e barat and things like that. 

Layla ul qadr however is also not any specific day, all we know is it's any of the odd number of last 10 days of Ramadan. But bd muslims only go to mosque on 29th and fake cry thinking it's layla ul qadr. 

Philosophical: Our future is all written before we are born that as soon as we're conceived... god doesn't write everyone's future for one year..., it's already laid out. The outcomes depends on how we choose what path. (Info based on Quran and Hadith but tunately not able to provide proof at this moment to back it up. It's 1:25am, I'm sleepy)

Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Why man? বত্ব, লিংক হবে লিংক?


Nah...those posts got deleted



Mohammed Khaled said:


> Wrong. Anything not prescribed by Islam is not a part of the religion no matter which region you live in... there is nothing such as different Islam.
> There is no evidence prophet celebrated shab e barat.... this isn't even an Arabic work.
> Middle easterns are not all wahabist. While they do follow Islam and it's teaching Wahhabism is more of an ideology or an interpretation like islam's interpretation in bd with pir and shab e barat and things like that.
> 
> Layla ul qadr however is also not any specific day, all we know is it's any of the odd number of last 10 days of Ramadan. But bd muslims only go to mosque on 29th and fake cry thinking it's layla ul qadr.
> 
> Philosophical: Our future is all written before we are born that as soon as we're conceived... god doesn't write everyone's future for one year..., it's already laid out. The outcomes depends on how we choose what path. (Info based on Quran and Hadith but tunately not able to provide proof at this moment to back it up. It's 1:25am, I'm sleepy)
> 
> Bye.


Well shab e baraat is not a Bangla word. It should have some significance. Afailk it is not prohibited to eat well(different) and pray more in that day. So why observing it in such a manner would be forbidden?Because middle easterns don't observe it?

Why would it be bad to observe a day by praying more and eating better than usual? Just what makes it haraam? And why? The things which are forbidden are specifically written in Quran. I don't think there is anything which says observing a day by praying more would be Haraam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Nah...those posts got deleted


তাহলে কিচ্ছু হবে না। তা কি নিয়ে পোস্ট ছিল?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> তাহলে কিচ্ছু হবে না। তা কি নিয়ে পোস্ট ছিল?


Onek kisu niye. Called Banglar bir bhai delusional and idiot. Then a pakistani dude was saying how Muslims and hindus/buddhists must be enemies. Nabil bhai gave him a good reply which was deleted. Then he made abusive comments and I said he deserved the reply Nabil bhai gave him. And some other posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 13, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:28 AM, May 13, 2017
*TANGENTS*
*Bicycle Dreams*






Nijhum Dwip Bicycle. Photo: Ihtisham Kabir

Ihtisham Kabir

I saw this well-kept bicycle at Namar Bazar in Nijhum Dwip earlier this year. It brought back many memories.

I got my first bicycle when I was eight years old, living in Sylhet. Being too short for my feet to reach the pedals, I quickly learned to ride by inserting by leg through the frame and foregoing the comfort of the saddle. But my range was restricted inside our sprawling home. Real freedom came a year later when I was taller and could sit properly on the saddle. We moved to a new house in a newly developed neighbourhood of mostly empty space and narrow paved roads. I could ride freely, like the wind.

Since those days I have felt a special attraction for bicycles. On short notice, without the hassle of petrols, drivers or paperwork, the clumsy looking device became my engine of freedom. There is something inherently gratifying about going fast on my own power, without help from fossil fuels. Then there is the feeling of the wind on my face.

In my teenage years my uncle helped me procure a Russian bicycle with its own “dynamo” for the headlight. I rode this bicycle on Dhaka roads, which, being empty, afforded me speed. However, I did so without my father's approval and a friend, who once saw me speeding on the road from his second floor flat, chided me strongly about my unsafe ways.

As an adult I took up bicycling in California. I was so hooked that I went to a bicycle store and bought two bicycles simultaneously. One was a racer, a Lemond Tourmalet, built lean, tight, and lightweight like a sports car. I went fast but the rider's bent posture was uncomfortable. The other was a divinely pleasurable Schwinn cruiser with a soft, padded saddle.


Returning to live in Bangladesh several years ago, I brought my bicycles with me and quickly realised why mountain biking is so wonderful in Bangladesh. That's because there are no mountains here.

As anyone who has climbed mountains on bicycles will attest, going uphill on a bicycle is painful. Somehow all the pleasure and advantages of riding a bicycle turn against you. Your lungs burn, your thighs scream, and your entire body rebels against this preposterous proposition. I had this experience some years ago when I encountered the Cardamom Mountains in Cambodia while riding my bicycle from Bangkok to Angkor Wat.

Never again. Give me the delta plains of Bangladesh any day.

In fact there is no end to beautiful bicycle rides in Bangladesh. The trick is to avoid the main roads and bicycle on the smaller pathways. One can go to any village and start riding through the walking trails. Tea gardens also offer bucolic experiences as one can ride for miles through their paths, crossing several plantations. The haors in winter offer endless open areas for bicycling through.

For a number of reasons, these days I have fallen out of bicycling. But every time I see a bicycle that is treasured by its owner, my heart misses a beat.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> Nah...those posts got deleted
> 
> 
> Well shab e baraat is not a Bangla word. It should have some significance. Afailk it is not prohibited to eat well(different) and pray more in that day. So why observing it in such a manner would be forbidden?Because middle easterns don't observe it?
> 
> Why would it be bad to observe a day by praying more and eating better than usual? Just what makes it haraam? And why? The things which are forbidden are specifically written in Quran. I don't think there is anything which says observing a day by praying more would be Haraam.


Praying on that specific day thinking it is special occasion and more prayers should be offered in hopes of reward while not praying the rest of the year except jummah is bidaat.... things that prophet muhammad didn't do as forms of worship... so it's useless in the first place....
And bidaat is forbidden

The word is a Persian word,


----------



## Mage

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Praying on that specific day thinking it is special occasion and more prayers should be offered in hopes of reward while not praying the rest of the year except jummah is bidaat.... things that prophet muhammad didn't do as forms of worship... so it's useless in the first place....
> And bidaat is forbidden
> 
> The word is a Persian word,


So if someone doesn't pray the whole year then he is not allowed to pray in a single particular day? Or if someone prays the whole year then he is not allowed to pray more in a single particular day?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philia said:


> Nah...those posts got deleted
> 
> 
> Well shab e baraat is not a Bangla word. It should have some significance. Afailk it is not prohibited to eat well(different) and pray more in that day. So why observing it in such a manner would be forbidden?Because middle easterns don't observe it?
> 
> Why would it be bad to observe a day by praying more and eating better than usual? Just what makes it haraam? And why? The things which are forbidden are specifically written in Quran. I don't think there is anything which says observing a day by praying more would be Haraam.



Allt du säga är inte fel. Praying all night is surely good and it is prescribed in Islam but the issue is when you term a night as something special, which has no foundation in our religion nor has it been followed by our Prophet (pbuh). Also, the type of food has no connection to it. That is something cultural and done by our society. @Mohammed Khaled has given you a very good example of Laylatul Qadr. People take it to be the last odd night and pray all night doing what not but if you go back to Islamic scriptures, it is confirmed that no one but Allah knows which odd night it is and hence, it is highly recommended you spend praying every of those odd nights so that you dont miss it.

Every bidaah is a big error and should be avoided at all cost. Even if thousands of people follow it, it does not make it right.



Philia said:


> So if someone doesn't pray the whole year then he is not allowed to pray in a single particular day? Or if someone prays the whole year then he is not allowed to pray more in a single particular day?



You are confusing it.

Example 1 - I dont pray the whole year but one fine day I decide to go pray Jummah. Perfectly fine. You can do that and it is nothing wrong with it.

Example 2 - I pray the whole year but for some reasons, I didnt pray for the past 2 weeks. All good again. There could be reasons that only you and Allah knows. No one is going to judge you and it is not forbidden.

Neither of the both examples are forbidden. What is wrong.. is the following :-

Example 1 - I dont pray the whole year because people didnt pray either and I heard that it is prescribed in a hadith.

Example 2 - I didnt pray the last 2 weeks because I saw people not praying either and they say it is not the right time to pray or some hadith says Prophet (pbuh) also did it.

You see the difference? In the second scenario, you justified doing something with a logic that is not founded in Islam and neither did the Prophet (pbuh) ever did it. That is innovation or Bidaah - you make a conclusion not based on Islamic teaching. In case of the first scenarios, nothing was wrong because you did not produce any absurd logic to justify it.

Hope that clarifies it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> So if someone doesn't pray the whole year then he is not allowed to pray in a single particular day? Or if someone prays the whole year then he is not allowed to pray more in a single particular day?


It's ironic that someone who doesn't pray the whole year thinks his prayer on one particular night will be accepted. Salah is a compulsory thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.R.9

Philia said:


> Welcome to pdf brother. Hope you enjoy your stay



Yah i am doing fine, Thanks. And alhamdullilah i am enjoying . However i had a previous account , for many years i was out of range, So forgot the account ...... So bro how u r doing ?



Russell said:


> Bangladeshi media....scum the lot of them.
> 
> Banglatribune article and headline wrt to the 'sensational' rape case -
> 
> - this is from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now....
> 
> *দুই তরুণী ধর্ষণ মামলার আসামি সাফাত ও সাদমান গ্রেফতার* - accused shafat and sadman arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *দুই তরুণী ধর্ষণ মামলার আসামি সাফাত ও সাদমান গ্রেফতার*
> বাংলা ট্রিবিউন রিপোর্ট২১:২১, মে ১১, ২০১৭
> 4.1K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> বনানীতে দুই তরুণীকে ধর্ষণের মামলার দুই আসামি সাফাত আহমেদ ও সাদমান সাকিফকে গ্রেফতার করেছে পুলিশ। বৃহস্পতিবার (১১ মে) রাত ৯টার সময় সিলেট থেকে তাদের দু’জনকে গ্রেফতার করা হয় বলে বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে নিশ্চিত করেছেন পুলিশের মহাপরিদর্শক (আইজিপি) শহীদুল হক।
> 
> আইজিপি বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে জানান, সিলেটের জালালাবাদ এলাকার শাহজালাল বিজ্ঞান ও প্রযুক্তি বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের (শাবিপ্রবি) পাশের একটি দোতলা বাড়ি থেকে বৃহস্পতিবার রাত ৯টার সময় তাদের গ্রেফতার করা হয়। ঢাকা থেকে পুলিশ সদর দফতরের বিশেষ একটি টিম সিলেটের স্থানীয় পুলিশকে সঙ্গে নিয়ে গ্রেফতার অভিযান চালায়।
> 
> সিলেট জেলার পুলিশ সুপার মনিরুজ্জামান বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে জানান, জেলা পুলিশ ও সিলেট মেট্রোপলিটন পুলিশ যৌথ অভিযান চালিয়ে সাফাত ও সাদমানকে গ্রেফতার করে।
> 
> সিলেট মহানগর পুলিশের কমিশনার গোলাম কিবরিয়া বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলেন, ‘বৃহস্পতিবার সন্ধ্যায় সিলেট শহরের একটি বাড়ি থেকে বনানীতে তরুণী ধর্ষণ মামলার প্রধান দুই আসামি সাফাত আহমেদ ও সাদমান সাকিফকে গ্রেফতার করা হয়েছে। রাতেই তাদের ঢাকায় পাঠিয়ে দেওয়া হবে।’
> 
> সিলেট মহানগর পুলিশ উপ কমিশনার জেদান আল মুসা (গণমাধ্যম) জানান, গোয়েন্দা তথ্যের ভিত্তিতে পুলিশ সিলেট নগরের পাঠানটুলার রশিদ মঞ্জিল থেকে তাদেরকে গ্রেফতার করে।
> 
> These are two of the 3 prime accused - among those arrested is the son of 'Apon Jewellers', Shafat.
> 
> So, what should be done to the 'journos' who published the earlier article....I won't even mention basherkella losers talking about how the cops had already helped the accused cross the border into India



I can guarantee that they will not be prosecuted. If the police keep it, then it is based on suspicion. Suspicions are based on the language of the law, but they do not have a prime witness. What will happen at the end of the day ? telling - - Those who have been raped - will give them some money to silence. And if the girl gets money, what is the damage? Relax it. All these plays take time to understand?


----------



## Banglar Bir

*And the crowd goes wild*

Shuprova Tasneem
Published at 06:54 PM May 14, 2017
Last updated at 02:33 AM May 15, 2017
*What privilege is he enjoying? *RAJIB DHAR
*Are we too hung up over petty issues?*
There are many reasons why our generation has very high hopes pinned on it, and at the same time, tends to be on the receiving end of a lot of criticism as well.
Are millennials entitled good-for-nothings, or groundbreakers in the century of innovation?
Are we changing the work-life balance and revolutionising the workforce, or just making excuses to not get out of bed early and using that time to constantly complain on social media?
Are we coming up with solutions to climate change and globalised systems of inequality, or just competing with each other over the most innovative hashtags?

One of the main points of recognising your own privilege is realising that your voice is louder than others’, and that it is your duty to try and share that platform with those who cannot reach it
There is no denying that we are faced with many serious problems. We are essentially the last generation that can do something about climate change.

*Problems inherited*
We live in a “post-truth” world, and many of us feel the collective responsibility to stand up for science and logic and fight the “alternative news” that is no longer a footnote on the internet but coming from the presidential office of one of the world’s most influential nations.
We live in a world that is seeing a resurgence of the nationalist far-right, and a lot of us worry we are going backwards in terms of recognising the gendered, racial, and socially-structured forms of inequality that exist within our societies.
And in a world where technology and trade continue to flourish, we are increasingly struggling to ensure human rights, especially in sectors influenced by globalised industry.
In that backdrop, it is truly heartening to see young people do what they can to make a change.

While the real impact of the rising, young entrepreneurs, not just in Bangladesh but across the world, is a whole different debate, there is no denying that there are many people out there working to fight for rights, provide expert knowledge, debunk myths, and build a more progressive society.
Whether it is breaking the taboo on discussing sexual health, providing relief to flood-affected areas, or working to ensure better working conditions, there are plenty of young people out there doing important work that needs to be done.

*Have you checked your privilege lately?*
And one of the most important things facilitating this work is the recognition of privilege. Development professionals will tell you of far too many stories where starry-eyed change-makers decided to dive into the latest social catastrophe and make it worse, simply by not listening to local voices and needs.
But things are changing, and changing … fast. I genuinely believe one of the greatest strides our generation has made is not in technological advancements, but in recognising the many layers of privilege that make society what it is.
If you are Bengali and Muslim, you are more likely than your parents to realise what sort of privilege that accords you in our society.
If you are a man, you are likely to have a better grasp of the gendered societies we live in.
If you are proficient in English and middle or upper-middle class, you are more likely to recognise how there are doors that are open to you but not to others.
Or so one would hope.

*A response in kind*
But then you get articles like “Far from the Gulshan crowd,” published last week, which take crucial concepts of privilege and social class and turn it into a pseudo-intellectual, uninformed rant that essentially divides Dhaka — a city of around 15 million people, a large portion of whom are employed in the informal economy — into the Gulshan elite and the Dhanmondi everymen (which by the way, used to be the Gulshan of the 80s).

Without even going into the divisive language and massive generalisations in the article — what really stood out was the complete absence of the writer’s own positionality in a discussion on privilege, while ironically lamenting the lack of “self-reflective criticism” in our society.
But what really bothered me was what was left out.
The sweeping and cynical statements fixate on the state of our beloved city and all its inhabitants, trapped in their exclusionary bubbles and judging others, either for their “alcohol-flowing Western-themed parties” or “virgins making out in shoddy lounges.”
But what exactly does this have to do with the thousands of economic and climate migrants pouring into our city looking for subsistence?
What does a Gulshan-Dhanmondi divide have to do with the rickshaw-pullers, construction workers, and sex workers?
What about the 150,000 Biharis stranded in the heart of our city — do they care? How about the people in squatter settlements all across Dhaka?

One of the main points of recognising your own privilege is realising that your voice is louder than others’, and that it is your duty to try and share that platform with those who cannot reach it.
I’m not sure how the writer can advocate for a greater focus on non-mainstream voices while painting the entire city of Dhaka with these ridiculous binaries, but he effectively did exactly what he was writing against — wiped out the stories of all of the voiceless inhabitants of Dhaka. If that is not an exercise of privilege, I don’t know what is.

There are too many issues that this city needs to deal with. There are too many things for us to bicker about. The “ideological divide” between the upper classes and upper-middle classes is not one of them.
The more we trap ourselves into this self-constructed divide, the more solid our own positions in said classes become. It is truly only the privileged who have the luxury of writing about non-issues and turning them into real ones.

_Shuprova Tasneem is Deputy Magazine Editor, Dhaka Tribune._


----------



## Russell

M.R.9 said:


> I can guarantee that they will not be prosecuted. If the police keep it, then it is based on suspicion. Suspicions are based on the language of the law, but they do not have a prime witness. What will happen at the end of the day ? telling - - Those who have been raped - will give them some money to silence. And if the girl gets money, what is the damage? Relax it. All these plays take time to understand?



Umm...I can guarantee they will get prosecuted.

This case will end up with one of the speedy tribunals and they'll get convicted fairly quickly.

The question is...how much jail time will they actually serve? Their money and influence will come in handy in that instance. As for paying the 2 girls off...they tried that for a month - they refused the money.

If the girls had taken the money, this would have never made it into the public domain.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*6 compelling facts about animals that you didn’t know*

Khan N Moushumi
Published at 07:29 PM May 15, 2017
*Say what?*
Years and years of research has brought to light fascinating facts about the wonderful creatures in the animal kingdom. Let’s get to know them a little better today.






*Goats pick up accents*
Just like us, the accent and tone in goats can change which they usually pick up from their peers. A British study discovered that their behaviours also change over time, and get in sync with that of their social surroundings.






*The immortal jellyfish*
Scientists have found that Turritopsis Dohrnii (a species of small jellyfish) are capable of living an eternal life, by transforming themselves back into their juvenile polyp state once they have reached adulthood. Contracting their bodies, retracting their tentacles, and sinking to the ocean floor to start the cycle all over again—not just once—this is something that they can do over and over again. Let’s all take a moment and pray that we come back as an immortal jellyfish in our next life. Fingers crossed.






*Penguins propose to their other half*
When little Pongo met Pengy, he knew it was love at first sight. He searched the entire beach for the perfect pebble to propose to Pengy with and finally found it. He mustered the courage to go ahead with the proposal and placed the pebble at her feet as a symbol of his affection.

It was a yes! She picked it up, and soon they tied the knot and lived happily ever after.

It’s not a sequence from an animated film, it is actually how penguins propose to each other. It can get pretty romantic, we tell ya.






*Elephants are social butterflies*
A comprehensive study published in 2016 shows that elephants socially bond, mingle and get engaged in social activities with their family and peers a lot more than other animals. Social status is of top priority when it comes to elephants. Greeting ceremonies, funerals, parties, you name it, they’ve got it going.






*Cows have best friends*
When 27-year-old Krista McLennan measured the heart rates and cortisol levels of cows to see how they deal with being isolated from their herds for her PhD at Northampton University, she discovered that cows have best friends and they become stressed when they are isolated from them.

Farmers, if you are worried about milk yield, the key is to keeping your cows happy, and let them be while they hang out with their homies.

*Oysters can switch their gender*
These amazing creatures have put us under their spell flaunting their beautiful pearls, in addition to being a source of food and natural cleaners that filter pollution out of water. As if that weren’t enough, oysters are also capable of switching their sexes. They are born male but may change their gender to a female and then decide to morph back to being a male again. Talk about superpowers.


----------



## Mage

Russel bhai ban khaise ken?


----------



## M.R.9

Philia said:


> Russel bhai ban khaise ken?



lol - ay group a ban khaite ki karon lage naki ?

major rank thika akta comment korar jonno boro vaiyera banana khowa dise. lol.


----------



## Mage

Wow...I now have over a thousand neutral ratings without getting banned even once.

Praise me guys.

@~Phoenix~ pola ta koi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Wow...I now have over a thousand neutral ratings without getting banned even once.


That means you failed to debate till your keyboard cracks. Shame...


----------



## bd_4_ever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> That means you failed to debate till your keyboard cracks. Shame...





Philia said:


> Wow...I now have over a thousand neutral ratings without getting banned even once.
> 
> Praise me guys.
> 
> @~Phoenix~ pola ta koi?



You guys are cute. 8 years on this forum.. yet to get banned. Inspite of engaging the JI scum brigade a lot back in the days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.R.9

Philia said:


> Wow...I now have over a thousand neutral ratings without getting banned even once.
> 
> Praise me guys.
> 
> @~Phoenix~ pola ta koi?




What ??? akta o ban kahn nai ? Then i must say you are a rocket . 

@~Phoenix~ ai polatake ami o khujtesi . haray gelo naki ? naki ban khaise ke jane 



bd_4_ever said:


> You guys are cute. 8 years on this forum.. yet to get banned. Inspite of engaging the JI scum brigade a lot back in the days.




8 years dhoira Lieutenant pode ? kmne ki ?  . ami o onek age join kore major hoya court martial dise. forasori fire koira mere felse. Oscar saheb ai kaj korse. ... ar ু r u r really cute bro, koyjon mila terrorist gang banay feli ,...


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> 8 years on this forum..


Promotion dey na?



M.R.9 said:


> @~Phoenix~ ai polatake ami o khujtesi . haray gelo naki ? naki ban khaise ke jane


Ekhon to banned na. Koyekbar ban khaise. Ekhon ekhane ar Ashe na.


----------



## M.R.9

Philia said:


> Promotion dey na?
> 
> 
> Ekhon to banned na. Koyekbar ban khaise. Ekhon ekhane ar Ashe na.



hahahaha . atai to cinta kortesi .kemne ki ? amra hole to promotion diye Lt.col banay ditam.



Philia said:


> Promotion dey na?
> 
> 
> Ekhon to banned na. Koyekbar ban khaise. Ekhon ekhane ar Ashe na.




O jokhon ban khaisse ami o dekhsi , ai jgay kichu jomidar ache- tader comment upor commnt korlei ban kete hoy..ami abar agula mani. huur. dile dibo.. sotto kotha bolle jodi ban khaite hoy. khailam. somossa koi ? dicteroship ak jinis ar managment onno jinis, ay jagay kichu jomidar ache tara dictatorship dekhay . gonar somoy ase naki . amra to vai ar rank pabar jonno tulu tulu korte pari na. somossa oi jagay .


----------



## bluesky

12:00 AM, May 17, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:41 AM, May 17, 2017
*Change Maker: The Good Shepherd*
*Wife of runaway husband in Savar rewrites her fortune rearing sheep*




Farida Khatun among her sheep in Savar on the outskirts of the capital. She turned her fortunes around with sheep farming after her husband left her. The photo was taken recently. Photo: Palash Khan

Aklakur Rahman Akash

Two months into her pregnancy, Farida Khatun suffered a fate all too familiar yet often glossed over; her husband, Atar Mia, left her and went off to marry another woman. Given this was sometime in the early 80s, Farida Khatun could have been forgiven for resigning to a future full of gloom. But like the rose that grows from concrete, Farida's resilience would spur her on to blossom to not only survive the odds stacked against her but resoundingly conquer them. And all that with a lamb purchased for Tk 80. 


It is now hard to believe how Farida Khatun, 50, redefined her fate, along with prevailing stereotypes of gender roles. Initially, she began living with her parents and gave birth to her son, Babul Hosen. Her parents often tried to convince her to remarry. They thought this would be the only way to ensure a bright future for their daughter. But Farida Khatun was determined to not rely on another man, especially with her newly born son's future in the balance.

It was in 1985 that her brother, Abul Hossen, bought a lamb for Tk 80 and gave it to her. Back then, Farida's son was only two years old. Her brother's gift was given in the hopes of offering his sister some sustainability for her future. He had probably never imagined that it would end up with her one day becoming the proud owner of a sheep farm.

During a recent visit to Kumarkhoda Ashrayan Project in Savar, where Farida Khatun currently lives, The Daily Star correspondent found her in her farm, surrounded by 49 sheep. All this that stood before her today started with that one lamb. “When my husband left me, I was only 17 years old. Still, I wanted to do something on my own. But all I had was just a calf of a sheep. So I had to start with that," Farida says.

While Farida's tenacity itself is praiseworthy, her compassion for her sheep is an even more compelling aspect of her story. Without any formal training and 2.5 decimals of land only, Farida still went to work with a purpose. She turned the veranda adjacent to her room sheep shed. Every evening, the sheep enter the shed and sleep till 10:00am, in close proximity to Farida and under her watchful eyes.

Every morning, Farida herself takes her sheep out into the fields to graze and returns to join them after lunch. “I have been doing so for the past 32 years,” she says. Salina Begum, Farida's daughter in law, explains the depths of her mother-in-law's compassion. “If any sheep is found dead, she goes into mourning and refuses to eat. It's like a member of her family has passed,” she says. Salina also adds that even the sale of a sheep plunges her mother-in-law into melancholy. The sheep, in return, give her their outright loyalty. “The sheep follow her wherever she goes,” Salina says adding that Farida will rear sheep till the last breath because they are what gave her a new lease of life.

Today, Farida is a successful entrepreneur who inspires others around her. Razea Begum, one of her neighbours, also recently bought a pair of female sheep from Farida for Tk 6000 and is now also daring to dream. “I want to change my fortune like Farida,” Razea says. Salma Begum, another neighbour, also aspires to rear sheep. “Before I used to pass a lot of free time. Now I am trying to follow in Farida Apa's footsteps,” she says. While Farida Khatun has become a trailblazer and an inspiration, she has not forgotten what began it all. Her son, now all grown up and a father of three lovely children, has his own flower business but Farida continues to bear all the costs of her family.

“I bear the education cost of my grand-children too. I even bought my daughter-in-law gold ornaments for her hands, ears and neck,” Farida says, laughing. Her laughter is raw. It is pure and it sounds like it had been waiting for a long time. Farida doesn't look back on what once was any longer. She looks forward and she sees positivity. Circumstances can change if one has the will and the support system to change them. Farida had both and now she stands as a testament to what can be done when a human spirit refuses to break, stereotypes be damned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglarBagh

shob bangladeshi bhaider salam. ami notun join korsi forum a. asha kori shobar shathe bangladesh military nia discussion korte parbo from now on. 

@Khan shaheb bhai ai thread ta share korlo shobar shathe porichito hobar jonno. apnara shobai senior member. ai new member re guide korben asha rakhi.

Bangladesh for life!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BanglarBagh said:


> shob bangladeshi bhaider salam. ami notun join korsi forum a. asha kori shobar shathe bangladesh military nia discussion korte parbo from now on.
> 
> @Khan shaheb bhai ai thread ta share korlo shobar shathe porichito hobar jonno. apnara shobai senior member. ai new member re guide korben asha rakhi.
> 
> Bangladesh for life!!!


স্বাগতম। থাকেন, দেখেন এবং শেখেন।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

M.R.9 said:


> 8 years dhoira Lieutenant pode ? kmne ki ?  . ami o onek age join kore major hoya court martial dise. forasori fire koira mere felse. Oscar saheb ai kaj korse. ... ar ু r u r really cute bro, koyjon mila terrorist gang banay feli ,...





Philia said:


> Promotion dey na?
> 
> 
> Ekhon to banned na. Koyekbar ban khaise. Ekhon ekhane ar Ashe na.



প্রমোশন এর জন্য কানেক্শন লাগে. এটা পাকিস্তানী ফোরাম.. তো জমি-দারিত্ব থাকবেই.



BanglarBagh said:


> shob bangladeshi bhaider salam. ami notun join korsi forum a. asha kori shobar shathe bangladesh military nia discussion korte parbo from now on.
> 
> @Khan shaheb bhai ai thread ta share korlo shobar shathe porichito hobar jonno. apnara shobai senior member. ai new member re guide korben asha rakhi.
> 
> Bangladesh for life!!!



Welcome!

Advice - Soon you will realize we have relatively lesser military discussion/threads and more on the geo-political front. There are people here who are extremely hypocritical and will piss you off time to time. Lurk around for a few days and you shall observe. When dealing with these bunch, be smart and stay calm.

And enjoy your stay.. looking forward to having healthy discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Frozen in time*

Tasfia Huda
Published at 08:55 PM May 17, 2017
*Six museums in Dhaka you need to visit*
Museums are a great way to gain insight into various aspects of a city, and Bangladesh has plenty of fascinating museums to explore. In honour of International Museum Day observed internationally today, we bring you a list of some of the many museums in the city that highlight major events and conflicts that have shaped this region and throw a light on its culture and society as well.







*Delve into our folk roots*
The Folk Art Museum was established in 1975 in Sonargaon, and has not only become a major attraction in the city since then, but also for the entire region. The main museum building focuses on displaying the skills and expertise of the artisans and artists of the country. The two smaller Folk Arts and Crafts Museums exhibit wooden crafts, brass, bamboo and metal crafts, painted work, musical instruments, pottery, textiles, ornaments and much more. The museum complex also includes a crafts sales centre, restaurants, crafts village, library, rest house and documentation centre.






*Lest we forget*
The Liberation War Museum (LWM) is dedicated to the memory of the sacrifices made by soldiers and civilians during the Liberation War. Located in Agargaon in Dhaka, the museum was started by community leaders who wanted to honour and preserve this part of the history of Bangladesh. The project grew as community members began donating mementoes, documents and other items related to the Liberation War, as well as making donations for funding the museum. The LWM has recently moved to new premises, and is able to display a much greater portion of their collections, which ranges from documenting the country’s struggle against colonial control and the period of Pakistani rule to documents of the genocide of 1971, the resistance and declaration of independence.






*From there to now*
Originally established as the Dhaka Museum in the year 1913 by Lord Carmichael, the museum developed into such a large establishment that its wealth in artefacts was acknowledged in 1983, by changing its name to the Bangladesh National Museum. Located in Shahbag, the museum consists of a conservatory laboratory, library, three auditoriums, photographic gallery, temporary exhibition hall and an audio-visual division. Some of the artefacts include sculptures, tapestries, votive seals, terracotta pieces, water colour drawings, porcelain items, metal work, weapons and medieval armoury, wooden furniture, quilts, fossils and traditional crafts.






*One revolution to another*
The Museum of Independence in Dhaka depicts the history of the nation since Mughal tenure to independence in 1971. It is the first and only underground museum in the country. The museum is part of a 67-acre complex at Suhrawardy Udyan, the site from where Sheikh Mujibur Rahman gave his historic speech declaring the struggle for independence in 1971, and where the Pakistani forces surrendered after the Liberation War. The museum was opened to the public on March 25, 2015, the 45th Independence Day of Bangladesh. The underground museum contains a multimedia projection theatre, an amphitheatre, three water pools, Shikha Chirantony (eternal flame) symbolising the eternity of Bengali nationalism, a mural based on the struggle for independence and other ancillary facilities.






*Polices of the past*
The Liberation War Museum of Police began its journey in 2013 with limited resources. Later in 2015, Inspector General of Police (IGP) AKM Shahidul Haque laid the foundation stone for the new museum at the eastern border of the police line, and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the museum on January 23 of this year. The museum is divided into three portions. The ground floor includes a corner dedicated to Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, and a li brary with nearly 2,000 books on the Liberation War. The basement is split into six different galleries which are organised chronologically. These relics range from the different uniforms worn by police during British and Pakistani regimes to a number of weapons and equipment.






*Stock up on your science facts*
The National Museum of Science and Technology (NMST) was established in 1966 by the government of Pakistan. It was first based in the Dhaka Public Library building, after which the museum moved a number of times before it was established in its permanent home in 1981. The NMST in Bangladesh is divided into three categories – Technology, Biological Science and Physical Science. It also contains galleries with static and working exhibits, as well as models, diagrams, charts and animated posters. The exhibits provide detailed information concerning experiments and inventions in a number of fields including electricity, light, heat, magnetism, communication, sound, as well as motion, force and energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Man national museum is filled with more basket and statues than anything else like Mughal and nawab era items.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

I can understand the situation of Chatterjee and Species but why Doyalbaba got banned?

Oh and I received my first semi-warning too from a mod


Yay


----------



## Michael Corleone

Everyone in bd section got banned... damn


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

এই আওয়ামীলীগ - বিএনপি,জামাত ময় বাংলাদেশি সাবফোরামে, আমি কি জাতীয় পার্টি? জাতি কি আমাকে মেনে নেবে ফ্রান্স?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

bd_4_ever said:


> Just a thought..
> 
> Would BD members here be interested in joining a closed Watsapp group? It will only have current active members from PDF. I can create one if enough chaps are interested. Share your thoughts.



People, if you would be interested.. PM me and we can talk out the details.

@Khan saheb @Mohammed Khaled @BDforever @TopCat @Avicenna @OrdinaryGenius @bluesky @Ashes @UKBengali @Comillaboy @shourov323 @Bilal9 @masud and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> People, if you would be interested.. PM me and we can talk out the details.
> 
> @Khan saheb @Mohammed Khaled @BDforever @TopCat @Avicenna @OrdinaryGenius @bluesky @Ashes @UKBengali @Comillaboy @shourov323 @Bilal9 @masud and others.


Not a bad idea. Why not facebook group?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bd_4_ever said:


> People, if you would be interested.. PM me and we can talk out the details.
> 
> @Khan saheb @Mohammed Khaled @BDforever @TopCat @Avicenna @OrdinaryGenius @bluesky @Ashes @UKBengali @Comillaboy @shourov323 @Bilal9 @masud and others.


Well Bhai, I dont use whatsapp...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Philia said:


> The goal is to ban every non Jamaati members here. So only the ones who agree on everything with the Pakistanis remain. To create a PDF hegemony.


You guys are fairly new to the forum..back in the day overwhelming majority of BD members here were Jamaatis....now they are the minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

TopCat said:


> Not a bad idea. Why not facebook group?



Facebook group also works for me. Lets see what others have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bd_4_ever said:


> Facebook group also works for me. Lets see what others have to say.


Add meh, I am block...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Well Bhai, I dont use whatsapp...


I am not the only one then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SajjLad

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Man national museum is filled with more basket and statues than anything else like Mughal and nawab era items.



Way too much focus on two years, 1952 and 1971. We have over a thousand years of history but some people make it like those are the ones that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chellam

Khan saheb said:


> This thread is for Bangladeshi members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Bangladeshi Culture, TV shows, Domestic news.
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; We can use Bangla but we'll also have to use English to inform non-Baengali members.[/QUOTE
> 
> since thid thred is only for Bangladeshi member, i don't know why other member replying here
> 
> Let them share their View


----------



## Nilgiri

Anubis said:


> You guys are fairly new to the forum..back in the day overwhelming majority of BD members here were Jamaatis....now they are the minority.



Apparently there is a repeat-account problem right now....dunno the exact extent though (i.e what the % by actual different members)....but its definitely changed the flavour...most of the jamatis seem to have slunk away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

bd_4_ever said:


> People, if you would be interested.. PM me and we can talk out the details.


I even do not know how to use facebook, let alone Whatsapp? How do you want to practically contribute to the nation if you are the PM?


----------



## EastBengalPro

bd_4_ever said:


> People, if you would be interested.. PM me and we can talk out the details.
> 
> @Khan saheb @Mohammed Khaled @BDforever @TopCat @Avicenna @OrdinaryGenius @bluesky @Ashes @UKBengali @Comillaboy @shourov323 @Bilal9 @masud and others.



Well I dont have any issue joining the group although never used whatsapp!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

BDforever said:


> I am not the only one then


ME TOO...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

bluesky said:


> How do you want to practically contribute to the nation if you are the PM?


That's a good question. 
My priorities would be:
1. Improve the quality of education. Specially higher level education. It's a shame that in BD there is no opportunity to study in courses like nanotechnology, aeronautical engineering, cyber security etc. 
2. Improve infrastructures. Fast track the metro rail projects. Improve the quality of roads. Build more and more roads and highways. Ban rickshaws in major cities. Lessen the tax on cars and motorbikes so more people can afford them.
3. Make the country more business friendly. Encourage setting up new business in the country. Give tax breaks to new businesses. Overall lessen corporate taxes a bit. Encourage industrialization. 
4. Decentralization. Everything should not be in Dhaka. Move a lot of offices to other districts. Dhaka will remain the administrative capital but business capital will be moved away from Dhaka to Chittagong phase by phase. 
5. Improve the power generation capacity. Set up a couple more nuclear power plants for a start. 
6. Further increase the salaries and benefits of govt employees. And punish the most corrupt officials. Can't punish every corrupt official as they are too many and without them it would be impossible to run the country. But do punish the most corrupt ones. Hoping that it would reduce corruption. 
7. I'd try to follow AL's foreign policies but the only change would be taking neutral stance/no stance in India-Pakistan matters. 
8. Modernize the military. Procure modern weapons. And try to improve our own weapon manufacturing industry.
9. Get rid of the Quota system. For a start decrease the quota by 50% with immediate effect and after several year abolish it entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

*Hey, why would my post get deleted in Chill Bangladesh thread?*


----------



## The Eagle

The deal is simple, do not violate Forum Rules and enjoy PDF. (for everyone)



OrdinaryGenius said:


> *Hey, why would my post get deleted in Chill Bangladesh thread?*



If you mean this one,,,, 

এই আওয়ামীলীগ - বিএনপি,জামাত ময় বাংলাদেশি সাবফোরামে, আমি কি জাতীয় পার্টি? জাতি কি আমাকে মেনে নেবে ফ্রান্স?

The post is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

The Eagle said:


> The deal is simple, do not violate Forum Rules and enjoy PDF. (for everyone)
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean this one,,,,
> 
> এই আওয়ামীলীগ - বিএনপি,জামাত ময় বাংলাদেশি সাবফোরামে, আমি কি জাতীয় পার্টি? জাতি কি আমাকে মেনে নেবে ফ্রান্স?
> 
> The post is available.


My post about banning and mods biasness got deleted too. Not like I care.


----------



## The Eagle

Philia said:


> My post about banning and mods biasness got deleted too. Not like I care.



With reference to the first part of your sentence, such posts are nothing and useless and does not values to add anything to the forum but inviting the troll fest as being personally aggrieved against the rightly served fractions. Furthermore, such kind of posts are also against the Forum Rules and Environment but still, if you have any issues, aggrieved members can contact GHQ Section. 

Rest about if you care or not, it depends how you benefit from the forum like many others does and enjoy the most friendly yet productive and informative discussions. So, the conclusion is, it all depends that how we act, behave and treat others same as like whatever we expect for ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*How to make the best chicken burger in town*

Tribune Desk
Published at 02:29 PM May 19, 2017
Last updated at 01:09 PM May 20, 2017
*Try this Chicken Burger recipe, as prepared by Sous Chef Banefus Gomes at the Four Points by Sheraton Dhaka Gulshan for Dining Week 2017*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

2:00 AM, May 19, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 06:12 AM, May 19, 2017
*NATURE QUEST*
*Swatch of No-ground: A treasure trove of marine lives*





A group of Dolphin at the Swatch of No-Ground in March. Photo: Isabela Foundation
Anisuzzaman Khan
Isabela Foundation, a philanthropic organisation working for nature conservation, in collaboration with Bangladesh Navy went on an expedition to Swatch of No-Ground in the Bay of Bengal in March to learn about the marine biota.

Swatch of No-Ground has a comparatively flat floor five to seven kilometres wide. At the edge of the shelf, depths in the trough are about 1,200 metres. It is globally famous for its cetaceans (whales, dolphins and porpoises) population.

An Isabela exploration team discovered three rare species of marine wildlife -- Minke whale, a mammal, masked booby, a seabird, and gastropod, a marine mollusc.
Based on secondary information gathered from literature review, an orientation was conducted to sensitise the 13-member Isabela team “Quest for Sea and Life” in the capital prior to the voyage. Team leader Kabir Bin Anwar, director general at the Prime Minister's Office, and this author informed the team about the mission.

The team started the journey from Dhaka in the evening of March 22. The next morning it was welcomed by a school of Ganges River Dolphin breaching estuarine waters in Dhaingmari dolphin sanctuary at the Passur river.
Karotoa, a Bangladesh Navy ship that carried the team, left Mongla naval base later that morning and cruised through the Sundarbans to the destination. An introductory session about the mission, cruise route, methodology and safety aspects were conducted onboard by Kabir Bin Anwar, Sabbir, commander of Navy, and Shams, the captain of the ship.

The team was well equipped with necessary marine research gears and its members were from marine ecology, under water exploration, hydrology, ornithology, fisheries, blue economy and marine navigations. It was supported by a naval contingent of 80 members onboard.
The team members started taking notes of the field observation while cruising through the Sundarbans en route to Akram Point down to Hiron Point. It was very exciting to watch nature from the ship and the team stumbled upon different species of wild flora and fauna.

The bank of the river was full of diversity in floral composition which usually looks clustered of a specific plant community in each section, like Keya (pandanus) and Tiger fern; Golpata (Nipa palm); Sundari (Hereteria), Baen (Avicennia) groves; Keora (sonneratia); Geoa and Goaran community and so on.
Spotted deer were seen browsing at the open floor of Keora forest; monkeys on the fruiting trees like Baen and Choil; White-bellied Sea Eagle perching on the top of a tall Keora tree; Lesser Adjutant stork and Osprey together with other shorebirds wading at the open mudflats and sand dunes; Crested Serpent Eagle, Grey-headed Fish Eagle and Kestrel soaring up high; Ringed lizard on the crevices and tree holes along the bank of canals and rivers. Groups of Irrawaddy dolphins and Indo-Pacific Humpback dolphins were also seen leaping in the channel between Hiron Point and Akram Point.

It was the early morning of March 24 when the team found a pair of Bryde's whale splashing water fountain through their blow-hole. The sky was clear, the wind and the waves were modest and the water was blue at that time.
Everyone was exhilarated and feeling lucky to see the giant whale. The watchers on board were busy taking photos. The ship reduced its speed to avoid collision and maintained a safe distance so that the whales would not get annoyed.

We used binoculars and telescopes to track down marine lives. Crews of two TV channels also recorded videos. Our team members were given specific spots at the ship and asked to watch wildlife and keep records. The team took more than 2,000 images of Swatch of No-Ground. Later, all photographs were thoroughly checked and the images of species were identified. One such rare identification was Minke whale.
The common Minke whale (Balaenoptera acutorostrata) is the smallest baleen whale in the North Pacific. It is 7.5 metres in length when it is fully grown. It is known to feed on small schooling fish and invertebrates. It has 50 to 70 throat grooves on the underside of its body which can extend considerably when engulfing prey. Minke whales are most often solitary.

The masked booby (Sula dactylatra) is a large seabird of the booby family “Sulidae”. This species breeds on islands in tropical oceans, except in the eastern Atlantic. It is also called the masked gannet or the blue-faced booby. The team first spotted and photographed the bird flying over Swatch of No-Ground on March 24.
Cruising around 200km of marine water there, the Isabela team came across two species of whales, six species of dolphins, 10 species of seabirds, one species of sea turtle, 30 species fish, five species of shellfish and two species of seagrass. Striking among them are Minke Whale, Bryde's whale, Indo-Pacific humpback dolphin, Irrawaddy dolphin, Indo-Pacific Bottle-nose dolphin, Spinner dolphin, Masked booby, Great Black-headed gull, Crested Tern, Hawksbill turtle, Hammer-headed Shark, Tuna, Grouper and swimming crab.
A pair of live conch univalve mollusc got entangled in the fishing net. They were collected for identification and reference. The Isabela taxonomic group studied the specimen and identified them as Mirabilistrombus listeri (Gray, 1852), a group of conchs that are sometimes referred to as “true conchs”.

Swatch of No-Ground is a mysterious submarine canyon in the Bay of Bengal which is geologically, hydrologically and ecologically unexplored marine ecosystem on earth. A part of it was announced as the country's first Marine Protected Area (MPA) by the Ministry of Environment and Forest.
It spans approximately 672 square miles (1,738 square kilometres) and is more than 900 metres in depth in some locations. The area is a key breeding and spawning ground for dolphins, whales, sharks and turtles. The marine protected area was declared for the long-term protection of cetaceans that inhabit the waters offshore of Bangladesh.

Anisuzzaman Khan is the chief adviser Isabela Foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 20, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:26 AM, May 20, 2017
*The Fish Habit*




A quartet of hilsa. Photo: Ihtisham Kabir
Ihtisham Kabir

Most Bengalis – yours truly included - love fish. We love the variety of flavours and textures that fish offers. Perhaps it is geography: in this small land there are over 260 species of freshwater fish which live and breed in 24000 kilometres of waterways (we have 700 rivers and tributaries) as well as numerous ponds, haors, beels and fishponds.

For many of us the love of fish extends to catching them. I caught my first fish when I was nine. It was a tilapia from a pond in the home of a relative in Naya Sharak, Sylhet. A member of the household staff set up a rudimentary fishing outfit for me – line, hook, sinker and dough for bait – and early the next morning we arrived at the pond. I recall with startling clarity the excitement of the first tug on the fishing line, of the anticipation of catching a wild thing. From that moment the day only got better.

Tilapias were easy and fun to catch but to me they do not taste as well as the smaller koi, pabda or puti. I have always been partial to eating smaller fish. Perhaps it is conditioned response. When I visited my Nanabari as a child, for example, my grandmother used cooked up a delicious curry of bashpata fish, with chunks of potatoes and tomatoes in a fragrant gravy. Not only did it have a delicate taste, but there was no worry about bones. You could either scrape its flesh off the backbone with your teeth or crunch and eat it whole.

Another childhood delicacy - and still my favourite fish anywhere - is the tiger-striped rani fish, about 2-3 inches long. It has a rich flavour and, fried crispy on the outside, simply melts in your mouth. In my travels, the closest I have found to rani were fresh anchovies I had in Spain, again fried crispy, though anchovies in Turkey were not as good.

And yes, I like my fish fried, even pabda. I can already see aficionados shaking their head.
Different regions of Bangladesh allow me to try out different fish. I tried faishha the first time on a launch in Sundarban and it has since become one of my favourite fish. In Nijhum Dwip, I tried several fish caught by the local fishermen at the mouth of the Meghna. Among these, chheua was delicious. About 4-5 inches long, it is easily recognised by its abnormally large belly.

No discussion of Bengali fish would be complete without hilsa, the king. One of our great writers went so far as to declare that since there is no mention of hilsa in descriptions of heaven, he is not interested in going there. My mother, who was a natural-born cook, had at least two dozen ways of cooking hilsa, each more delicious than the others.

The most fascinating fish I ever saw was the mudskipper. An inhabitant of Sundarban mangroves, this bug-eyed amphibious fish can spend a long time out of water on mud while avoiding predators and looking for food.
So, what's your favourite fish?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> 12:00 AM, May 20, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:26 AM, May 20, 2017
> *The Fish Habit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quartet of hilsa. Photo: Ihtisham Kabir
> Ihtisham Kabir
> 
> Most Bengalis – yours truly included - love fish. We love the variety of flavours and textures that fish offers. Perhaps it is geography: in this small land there are over 260 species of freshwater fish which live and breed in 24000 kilometres of waterways (we have 700 rivers and tributaries) as well as numerous ponds, haors, beels and fishponds.
> 
> For many of us the love of fish extends to catching them. I caught my first fish when I was nine. It was a tilapia from a pond in the home of a relative in Naya Sharak, Sylhet. A member of the household staff set up a rudimentary fishing outfit for me – line, hook, sinker and dough for bait – and early the next morning we arrived at the pond. I recall with startling clarity the excitement of the first tug on the fishing line, of the anticipation of catching a wild thing. From that moment the day only got better.
> 
> Tilapias were easy and fun to catch but to me they do not taste as well as the smaller koi, pabda or puti. I have always been partial to eating smaller fish. Perhaps it is conditioned response. When I visited my Nanabari as a child, for example, my grandmother used cooked up a delicious curry of bashpata fish, with chunks of potatoes and tomatoes in a fragrant gravy. Not only did it have a delicate taste, but there was no worry about bones. You could either scrape its flesh off the backbone with your teeth or crunch and eat it whole.
> 
> Another childhood delicacy - and still my favourite fish anywhere - is the tiger-striped rani fish, about 2-3 inches long. It has a rich flavour and, fried crispy on the outside, simply melts in your mouth. In my travels, the closest I have found to rani were fresh anchovies I had in Spain, again fried crispy, though anchovies in Turkey were not as good.
> 
> And yes, I like my fish fried, even pabda. I can already see aficionados shaking their head.
> Different regions of Bangladesh allow me to try out different fish. I tried faishha the first time on a launch in Sundarban and it has since become one of my favourite fish. In Nijhum Dwip, I tried several fish caught by the local fishermen at the mouth of the Meghna. Among these, chheua was delicious. About 4-5 inches long, it is easily recognised by its abnormally large belly.
> 
> No discussion of Bengali fish would be complete without hilsa, the king. One of our great writers went so far as to declare that since there is no mention of hilsa in descriptions of heaven, he is not interested in going there. My mother, who was a natural-born cook, had at least two dozen ways of cooking hilsa, each more delicious than the others.
> 
> The most fascinating fish I ever saw was the mudskipper. An inhabitant of Sundarban mangroves, this bug-eyed amphibious fish can spend a long time out of water on mud while avoiding predators and looking for food.
> So, what's your favourite fish?


Don't have a favorite fish but if I shall say... it's hamour, a Kuwaiti fish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Everyone in bd section got banned... damn



I am not going to delve into the reasons all the posters got banned. 

But I have said this multiple times - don't get angry/excited and reply to troll-bait threads. The mods mentioned this too. 

I myself have been baited. Troll bait threads are created by known trolls to get our forum members into trouble.

Just report troll posts, and move on. No matter how badly outsiders troll the progress of Bangladesh - it doesn't matter. Caravan moves on....

We might disagree about the rules but we still have to obey them if we're deciding to stay here and post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Don't have a favorite fish but if I shall say... it's hamour, a Kuwaiti fish.


Delicious choice, literally boneless, rather expensive,one of my favorites sea fishes. Missing M-E.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

বন্ধুর আমন্ত্রণে ঢাকা ঘুরে গেলেন ডেভিড ক্যামেরুন





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BANGLAR BIR said:


> বন্ধুর আমন্ত্রণে ঢাকা ঘুরে গেলেন ডেভিড ক্যামেরুন
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


কেমেরুন চাচার বন্ধু অটা কে বা?


----------



## zain41

you guys like shutki ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

zain41 said:


> you guys like shutki ?


Hidol Shutki.



OrdinaryGenius said:


> কেমেরুন চাচার বন্ধু অটা কে বা?



Enam Ali, a reputed Sylheti origin British citizen, President of British- Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and recipient of prestigious "Curry Award". Bhaisab ei forum o Sylheti matiunna. Ban kimba warning khaiba.


----------



## Michael Corleone

zain41 said:


> you guys like shutki ?


The smell kills me... but once it's cooked... not bad!


----------



## zain41

Mohammed Khaled said:


> The smell kills me... but once it's cooked... not bad!



just wondering is it a type of dehydrated fish


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Don't have a favorite fish but if I shall say... it's hamour, a Kuwaiti fish.



Ever tried salmon or trout?

I'm going to be catching a lot of walleye and hopefully some pike pretty close to home....found a really good place. Both taste really good. They fish (recreation i.e angling) a lot in Ukraine?

Here's how I cook my pike, taste really good:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

zain41 said:


> just wondering is it a type of dehydrated fish


Cumbersome and a lengthy process, small fishes,(puti ,chapila} caught in abundance from the vast Haors of Sylhet and NE regions of Mymensingh, are firstly covered with salt +turmeric, sealed in large clay pots and allowed sufficient time to ferment, these were the traditional method of preparing Hydrol shutkis, these days use of insecticides and semi drying them under the sun for commercial purpose is rampant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

zain41 said:


> you guys like shutki ?


Yo bro! I love Hidol-Hutki (sutki)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zain41

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Cumbersome and a lengthy process, small fishes,(puti ,chapila} caught in abundance from the vast Haors of Sylhet and NE regions of Mymensingh, are firstly covered with salt +turmeric, sealed in large clay pots and allowed sufficient time to ferment, these were the traditional method of preparing Hydrol shutkis, these days use of insecticides and semi drying them under the sun for commercial purpose is rampant.



i would love to try some you cant get it here in canada



OrdinaryGenius said:


> Yo bro! I love Hidol-Hutki (sutki)...



I think we are all shutki lovers here hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Enam Ali, a reputed Sylheti origin British citizen, President of British- Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and recipient of prestigious "Curry Award". Bhaisab ei forum o Sylheti matiunna. Ban kimba warning khaiba.


অ আইচ্চা। বাইছাব অ যে সিলেটি অটা অখন জানলাম! তে আফনার বাড়ী সিলেট অর কুনান বা?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Ever tried salmon or trout?
> 
> I'm going to be catching a lot of walleye and hopefully some pike pretty close to home....found a really good place. Both taste really good. They fish (recreation i.e angling) a lot in Ukraine?
> 
> Here's how I cook my pike, taste really good:


Fish in Ukraine is rare and expensive for the quality you get... Crimea must have had something to do with it...

Yeah did have salmon and trout...

YOUR FISH IS RAAAAWWWWWW!! 



zain41 said:


> just wondering is it a type of dehydrated fish


It's like you remove the internal organs and give it a good wash... then dry it out in the sun with salt possibly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> অ আইচ্চা। বাইছাব অ যে সিলেটি অটা অখন জানলাম! তে আফনার বাড়ী সিলেট অর কুনান বা?


Ji oi, bhaisab ami 100% khatii sylhoti.. Gulafgonji +Moulibazari = hybrid product.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Fish in Ukraine is rare and expensive for the quality you get... Crimea must have had something to do with it...
> Yeah did have salmon and trout...
> 
> YOUR FISH IS RAAAAWWWWWW!!
> It's like you remove the internal organs and give it a good wash... then dry it out in the sun with salt possibly...


Those Golden days of mixing with salt & turmeric paste and natural drying process are long lost. These days unscrupulous traders are using DDT, a banned cancer causing insecticide, to reduce costs, very similar to the rampant use of Formalin in most of the fishes, vegetables,fruits,etc. Stern punishments must be meted out to these greedy SOB's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Those Golden days of mixing with salt & turmeric paste and natural drying process are long lost. These days unscrupulous traders are using DDT, a banned cancer causing insecticide, to reduce costs, very similar to the rampant use of Formalin in most of the fishes, vegetables,fruits,etc. Stern punishments must be meted out to these greedy SOB's.


Just go to the bazar in wari... I think it's Called kaftan bazar... the shutki there is sun dried... the best you can buy, comes at a higher price than other place too.... mum's always bought some to Kuwait from their whenever we went to bd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Just go to the bazar in wari... I think it's Called kaftan bazar... the shutki there is sun dried... the best you can buy, comes at a higher price than other place too.... mum's always bought some to Kuwait from their whenever we went to bd.


Kaftan bazar,Wari,Dhaka-1000. Once, the poshest area in Dhaka, where elites used to reside. Thanks brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Kaftan bazar,Wari,Dhaka-1000. Once, the poshest area in Dhaka, where elites used to reside. Thanks brother.


No problem bro.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Ji oi, bhaisab ami 100% khatii sylhoti.. Gulafgonji +Moulibazari = hybrid product.


আইউকা শ্রীমঙ্গল এখবার

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> YOUR FISH IS RAAAAWWWWWW!!



You are a fan too I see hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> আইউকা শ্রীমঙ্গল এখবার


Ruzar shomoy airam, ami Srimongkol kotobar geshi bariner lagi.Khub sundor jaiga, shob guria deksi. 1983 election campaign korar lagi thakshi bohut din, thokon ami FM morhum HRC PS achilam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Ruzar shomoy airam, ami Srimongkol kotobar geshi bariner lagi.Khub sundor jaiga, shob guria deksi. 1983 election campaign korar lagi thakshi bohut din, thokon ami FM morhum HRC PS achilam.


আফনে দেখি আমার বহুত সিনিয়র বা!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Cultural arena mourns Abdullah Khalid’s death*
Cultural Correspondent | Published: 22:15, May 21,2017




Syed Abdullah Khalid

Cultural arena mourned the death of the creator of Aparejo Bangla, Syed Abdullah Khalid, saying the country lost one of the most brilliant artists. 
Khalid breathed his last on Saturday night at BIRDEM hospital after suffering from complications of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.

People of all walks of life paid their last tribute to the Ekushey Padak-winning sculptor Syed Abdullah Khalid after his body arrived at his eternal creation Aparajeyo Bangla.

Among others, cultural affairs minister Asaduzzaman Noor, Sammilita Sanskritik Jote’s President Golam Kuddus, Bangla Academy director general Shamsuzzaman Khan, Dhaka University’s vice-chancellor AAMS Arefin Siddique were present at the public mourning.
Terming the sculptor’s death an irreparable loss, Noor said, ‘A bright star in the sculptor arena has fallen. His creation will inspire new generations for years to come.’

A multi-talented artist, Khalid, who served as a professor at Chittagong University’s fine arts department, has not only excelled in sculpture but also made an impression with his paintings done between 1980s and first decade of 21st century.

Kahlid’s classmate at the then East Pakistan College of Arts and Crafts [now faculty of fine arts of Dhaka University], Hamiduzzaman Khan, another eminent sculptor, said, ‘He was a brilliant artist and had immense passion for art, especially for sculpture.’
‘His sculptures are very lively and beautifully done. It happened because of his passion for the medium,’ Hamiduzzaman added. 

Khalid started his iconic sculpture Aparajeyo Bangla, featuring contributions of the people from all walks of life in liberation war, project at Dhaka University being assigned by Dhaka University Central Students’ Union in 1973.

The 18 feet tall Aparajeyo Bangla portraying three figures-- a farmer with a rifle on his shoulder and grenade in his hand, centre, on the left side there is a lady with a first aid box and on the right there is a student representing the youths who participated at the war-- was finished on December 16, 1979. 
His other works include the Terracotta relief on socio-cultural heritage at the Bangladesh Bank head office and a 447-sft mural Abahaman Bangla at the Bangladesh Television Centre.

Syed Abdullah Khalid was also a prolific painter. A great interchange between abstract and realistic forms is found in many of his paintings depicting mainly the bright seasonal flowers of Bangladesh like Sonalu, Radhachura and Krishnachura. 

Evaluating his skill as a painter, noted artist Ranajit Das said, ‘Many of us only know about Khalid as a sculptor but he was also a gifted painter. Actually he was a diverse artist with capabilities to create art in any medium. It is a great loss for the art arena of the country to lose him.’ 

Eminent artist Samarjit Roy Chowdhury recalls Syed Abdullah Khalid as a great personality and a very good friend. ‘He was an amiable man and a good fellow of mine. He is gone but his creations will always be with us. His sculpture Aparajeyo Bangla is an inevitable part of our national identity, and he will be forever remembered through the iconic work,’ Samarjit said.
For his brilliant contributions in fine art, Syed Abdullah Khalid received several awards including Shilpakala Award and the Ekushey Padak.

- See more at: http://www.newagebd.net/article/160...s-abdullah-khalids-death#sthash.PWsITAY4.dpuf


----------



## Arthur

Been oout of network for few days. What's with this new look of the site?iIt's horrible.


----------



## Bilal9

Telecom minister Tarana Halim paid a visit to Bangkok to pay tribute to the Late King of Thailand His Excellency Bhumibol Adulyadej who recently passed away.


----------



## Banglar Bir

Bilal9 said:


> Telecom minister Tarana Halim paid a visit to Bangkok to pay tribute to the Late King of Thailand His Excellency Bhumibol Adulyadej who recently passed away.


Once our cutie heart throb, decades earlier in DU.


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> Once our cutie heart throb, decades earlier in DU.



Yes that's what I heard. She was involved in Dramas up to the late nineties with Humayun Faridi. Studied classical music at Bulbul Lalitkala Academy much earlier.....and probably one of the most presentable of our ministers (I still have nightmares about 'shoshyo konna' Motia Begum)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Humayun Faridi finally re married Suborna Mustafa,former lover of Asad, another drama celebrity, only to be divorced, once again. We had our own Cultural Troupe, a craze amongst the youths, during those years, and used to get together regularly for practices at TSC premises, and for what other purposes are obvious,expressing.Good old days.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Valerie Taylor is a living saint…an ambassador of Heaven itself*
*Sir Frank Peters*





Valerie A. Taylor and Sir Frank Peters
I do not subscribe to the norm of showering people with pleasantries, praise, love, and admiration after they have died.
I believe admiration and due respect best serve the living and may even help to uplift their spirit and offer encouragement in one of their down moments (and we all have those) by telling them they are loved, admired, and their great God-inspired work is truly appreciated.

One such person deserving the nation’s unequivocal appreciation, help, support, and eternal gratitude is Valerie Taylor, OBE – one of the greatest humanitarians of the 21st century. She holds only the most humble conception of her own achievements, but is a lighthouse of hope for the disabled throughout Bangladesh.

I speak her name in awe and solemn reverence.
Valerie Taylor, who was born on February 8, 1944 in Buckinghamshire, UK, is an Ambassador of Heaven itself. She’s a saint in our midst, but I hope she won’t collect the accolade for many decades to come.

Valerie is the best example I know of perfection in human character. The sort of person we would all become if not for our myriad of faults. She is someone who oozes so much benevolence, feeling, love and compassion for her fellow humans – especially the disabled – it sometimes fogs her glasses. The lady (and she is a lady) is a waterfall of human kindness in stature comparable to Victoria Falls.
Valery is a young 74 year-old physiotherapist by profession. She’s also a philanthropist, an inspiration to millions and a ‘mother’ to thousands, although none are biologically her own. Never married, she adopted two disabled Bangladeshi girls — Poppy and Joyti — who are the love of her life and her family.

In 1998, she was granted Bangladeshi citizenship, and in 2004, the Government of Bangladesh honoured her with the Bangladesh Independence Day award for her social work.

*Not what God had in mind*
The story of Valerie Ann Taylor not only inspires all those who tirelessly care for the distressed and the disabled, but also offers a lesson to all and that is to never under-estimate the power of an individual.
When the young physiotherapist first arrived in Bangladesh as a VSO volunteer, she only intended to stay for 15 months…. perform God’s work… have a bit of a holiday… see a bit of Bangladesh and then return to Buckinghamshire to re-join her friends in a cafe and chat about her experiences.
But that wasn’t what God had in mind.

“I fell instantly in love with the country,” she told the BBC, “and over four decades later I find I’m still here.”
When the pretty young spinster witnessed the horrific plight of disabled people in what was then known as East Pakistan, to have ignored and returned to her ‘comfort zone’ life in the UK would have troubled her conscience never ending.

After years of research and finding no organization or institution in Bangladesh that provided adequate care to people with spinal injuries, the tally of her sleepless night rose dramatically. In 1979, after 10 years of sheer persistence, and refusing to take ‘no’ for an answer, Valerie (then 35) opened the Center for the Rehabilitation of the Paralyzed (CRP) in Savar, near Dhaka. It’s her dream come true and a blessing from God for all its patients. Valerie and her team are caring, considerate, compassionate and understanding to their special and individual needs.

CRP opened with just four patients, but has since grown to treat hundreds of thousands.
Now the CRP facilities are huge. There is a 100-bed hospital for spinal injuries, an operating theatre, and workshops where patients learn and are paid to make export quality wheelchairs and such. Other services include vocational re-training for disabled women and girls, medical, therapy and diagnostic services and training of health professionals up to BSc, in affiliation with renowned institutions including Dhaka University.

It promotes empowerment of disabled people through community-based services, advocacy and networking on disability issues and empowerment of disabled girls and women and raises awareness on disability issues nationally, regionally and internationally.

They also work with children with Cerebral Palsy and teach parents how to cope with the condition.
Valerie Taylor, rightfully so, has been decorated with numerous awards including the O.B.E. (Order of the British Empire for her outstanding efforts providing holistic treatment for the paralysed) and also the “Shadhinota Dibosh Podok”, the highest civilian award of Bangladesh.

*Shares her honours*
She refuses to accept honours exclusively, but willingly share them with her ‘family members’ i.e., all those people who contributed to her work in one form or another, including donors.
“CRP is what it is thanks to hundreds, maybe thousands of people who’ve played their part. Many come and give their time as volunteers and having seen what we do, they often return home, and raise money in their own country for our work to continue,” she said.

In December 2009 I was honoured to share a platform as guest speaker with Valerie. KidZcare School had organized a workshop for the parents of children with special needs.
During my delivery, I paid heart-felt homage to Valerie and termed her the ‘Mother Teresa of Bangladesh’. Her pale Buckhamshire cheeks blushed bright red with embarrassment, God love her.
Later when interviewed by a national British newspaper she admitted feeling humbled and awkward at the time and told the reporter: “I’m just very simple, plain old Valerie Taylor.”
I doubt if you could meet a person who is more humble, kind, more caring, more compassionate and more down to earth as she. 

Her ‘calling’ from God had taken her into unchartered territories. Before her arrival, physically handicapped people in Bangladesh were looked-down upon, frowned upon and lacked due respect.
“Disabilities are not punishments to the individual from Allah, but sometimes they are tests by Allah to see how people treat or mistreat a fellow human,” she said.

The noble Valerie has dedicated her life to serving people with disabilities in Bangladesh and easing their sufferings.
She was forced to leave Bangladesh during the Liberation War in 1971 and returned to England in 1973 with the goal of raising funds to build a rehabilitation centre for the paralyzed.

In 1975, she returned to Dhaka with insufficient money to actually set-up the rehabilitation centre, but for the first time in her life, she had a dream, purpose, and a solid reason for jumping out of bed each morning and she knew exactly what she wanted to achieve. Hope coupled to unshakeable determination and powerful mysterious forces propelled her to keep working on transforming her dream into reality.

*Given birth in two cement storerooms*
Four years on, in 1979, CRP began its historic journey from two cement storerooms in the grounds of the Shaheed Suhrawardy Medical College Hospital in Dhaka. Later in 1990, she managed to set up a permanent structure and moved to Savar. Fund-raising for the project, however, was no picnic.
“We faced a lot of challenges, especially raising funds for permanent land and setting up buildings. Some of my well wishers and I did this step by step, slowly by slowly, but we managed to get there in the end. Now the challenge is to keep afloat,” she said.

I got away once comparing Valerie to Mother Teresa of Calcutta. Since that day in 2009, the renowned nun and champion of the poor, has been canonized a saint.
Being an ever so humble soul whose two feet are firmly anchored in reality and who shuns the limelight, Valerie would never agree with me describing her as a living saint, but as William Shakespeare said: “A rose by any other name would smell as sweet”.
To learn more about the work of CRP or to make a donation, visit http://www.crp-bangladesh.org orwww.valerietaylortrust.org.

Sir Frank Peters is a former newspaper and magazine publisher and editor, a humanitarian, a royal Goodwill Ambassador, an ardent admirer of Valerie Taylor and the noble work of CRP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, May 30, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:15 AM, May 30, 2017
*Spare us this beautification, please!*





Because of lack of trees the Airport Road now resembles a desert. Photo: Sayeeda Sultana
Naznin Tithi

A few years back, as I was walking past the National Museum in the cool afternoon breeze, I stopped under the shade of a huge tree. As I looked up at the leaves in an attempt to recognise the tree, I heard someone say, _“Pagol naki?”_ (“Is she insane?”) I turned around to find three young men on a rickshaw, bursting out in laughter. I had almost forgotten the incident. But when a friend, a regular commuter on Airport Road, told me with frustration that a large number of trees on that road had been cut and replaced with strange looking bonsai trees, I instantly recalled that incident.

The news that 500 bonsai trees imported from China and Taiwan are being planted on a 6 kilometre road from Banani flyover to Shahjalal International Airport as part of a beautification project didn't surprise me at all. It rather reminded me that we have a history of this kind of beautification. I still remember how the Dhaka North City Corporation took an initiative to beautify the central reservations of some important roads with concrete structures, uprooting the plants and saplings placed there, ahead of the ICC T20 Cricket World Cup in 2014.

This effort of 'beautification' also reminds me of the construction of ugly and disproportionate sculptures at different points of Dhaka over the years. The sculpture of a tiger at Karwan Bazar (not there at present, thankfully), the sculpture of elephants at the Science Lab intersection, the horse-cart sculpture near Sonargoan Hotel, etc., are some of the examples of the horror inflicted upon the public in the name of beautification. Can anyone even relate to these structures which do not reflect an iota of our rich culture and heritage? What is more horrifying is that the disproportionate tiger sculpture, which was built as part of a beautification project ahead of the ICC Cricket Tournament in 2011, killed a poor rickshaw puller when it collapsed on him.

We have learnt that the Roads and Highways Department has hired the advertising firm, Vinyl World Group, for the bonsai beautification project. If any of you have been to the Jahangirnagar University campus lately, you must have seen a lotus sculpture in the middle of a lake, and wondered how such an unpleasant looking object could be part of a campus that is famous for its abundant naturally grown water lilies. The concrete lotus is just one example of this firm's work. In 2014, this firm also undertook the renovation work of the central reservation of the road starting from Jahangir Gate to Kakoli intersection, where they used bathroom and kitchen tiles on the concrete structures!

Coming back to the bonsai beautification project, we are worried for a number of reasons. First, a large number of fully grown local trees (_Krishnochura, Jarul, Radhachura, Nageshwar_), which had lined the 6 km road for the last 20 to 25 years, had to be cut down to make way for the imported trees. According to environmentalists, this was done in the darkness of night, most likely to avoid any confrontation with the public. The authorities explained that the trees had to be cut down to make way for wider footpaths. However, this seems like a flimsy excuse, as with foresight and a proper planning process, the footpaths could have been wider but not at the expense of these trees. And we could accept narrow footpaths at some points of the road, but how can we accept a road without trees? The whole road now looks like a desert; thanks to this 'beautification'.

Second, why do we have to import foreign trees which are so expensive, fragile and so difficult to take care of? Let's not talk about how bizarre they look on our roads. Apparently, these 15-20 feet tall saplings had to be brought to the country in a Tk 3 crore container, and Tk. 2 to 3 lakh has already been spent for each trees. Bonsai moreover, is an indoor plant and it can't live and grow on roadsides. Dust would gather on the leaves and eventually the leaves will die. As Dhaka's surface water level is very low, these trees have to be watered regularly and special care has to be taken of the leaves. Experts argue that these bonsai trees are most likely not going to live for more than two years. We have heard that _Krishnochura_ would be planted alongside the bonsai trees. But if there is a full grown _Krishnochura_ tree beside a bonsai, the bonsai will not get enough sunlight to survive. And since the roots of the bonsai do not go further than a foot under the surface level, what if any of these trees collapses on some pedestrian during a nor'wester?

Third, the firm's assurance that five lakh local trees will be planted on that road sounds like a joke. We have to do some simple math to know that this is not doable. There is not just enough space there to plant such a massive number of trees. Was it then said just to placate the public?

Fourth, if we plant five lakh ornamental plants, will they be able to remove much carbon from our air? Can big trees be replaced by shrubs and ornamental plants? According to Dr. AFM Jamaluddin, Professor, Department of Horticulture, Sher-e-Bangla Agricultural University, Dhaka's temperature is usually 7 to 8 degrees higher than in the villages. The level of CO2 is increasing and the level of O2 is decreasing in the city's air. When the carbon level in the air is more than 0.04 percent, people face difficulty breathing, but the carbon level in Dhaka's air is .01 to .02 percent higher than the ideal level.

Considering the weather and temperature of Dhaka, while residents regard planting trees as the most environment-friendly and sustainable option for a city makeover, our city corporations and the firms given the charge of beautifying the city seem to believe in the contrary. 

We have so many organisations working for improving Dhaka's environment, but sadly there is no coordination among them. What we should do is involve our urban planners, landscape architects, historians, horticulturists, environmentalists in such projects if we really want to see anything beautiful happening to this city.

Last week, while passing the Airport Road, I told my auto-rickshaw driver to stop, and got down to take a close look at the bonsai trees. The driver said, “These trees came from China.” I smiled at him. He then remarked, “How come trees look like that? Will they give shade to people?” When ordinary people of this country quite clearly realise the uselessness of these bonsai trees in our city, why is it that the authorities concerned fail to understand this? I guess the kind of people who consider looking at a tree an act of insanity are on the rise in this unfortunate country.

The writer is a member of the Editorial Department, _The Daily Star._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

http://www.thedailystar.net/wide-angle/unseen-world-worth-preserving-1391254
*MUDFLATS*
*An unseen world worth preserving*





Photo : Sayam U Chowdhury
Sayam U Chowdhury

I remember my failed attempts to draw the convoluted coast of Bangladesh during art classes possibly 25 years ago. To me it always looked like thework of a confused painter, or like the crisscross scratches of a tiger's claws. The twists of the Sundarbans on the east, intersecting thousands of creeks and hundreds of rivers, then to the west of the Sundarbans there are countless islands, constantly disappearing and emerging, swallowing the homes of some and creating new niches for others. Further east of the Ganges-Brahmaputra delta, there is a more stable coast that has remained unchanged for a long time.

I first visited the coastal islands of Bhola District in 2004, since then the coast has enchanted me. The loneliness of boats sailing into the horizon, the space between islands, the desolation of semi-feral buffaloes or the men in charge of them, the call of a solitary goose, or the sight of a fisherman waiting for the right tide. Most travellers see these images when visiting our coast, not just the villages but beyond.





It is interesting what people from different backgrounds see when they look at a landscape, the contrast between seen and unseen beauty and value, the urge for preservation versus the greed for alteration. What most people do not see in these coastal mudflats are the hidden treasures of our biological diversity. Every year more than one hundred thousand birds visit our mudflats to feed on the invisible life that flourishes on mud, silt and clay found in intertidal areas. These areas generally support a range of invertebrates, which are extremely productive biologically. These include benthic organisms, molluscs, crustaceans and marine worms.





Mudflats provide an important nursery and feeding ground for many fish species. Shallow water zones along our south central coast are critical habitats for Hilsa and Pangas. It's striking that our coastal mudflats still hold seven globally threatened and twelve other near-threatened resident and migratory birds. Irrawaddy Dolphins still come to the water surface to breathe and to offer a smile to the fishermen. Most of these areas are still wild and unchanged, such as Sonadia Island in Cox's Bazar and the islands around Hatia, Sandwip and Bhola. They are yet to be marred by development.





In our travels along the coast over the last decade, my colleagues and I have come across many puzzles in science, especially in case of the critically endangered Spoon-billed Sandpiper. This is one of the rarest birds on planet, with only 200 breeding pairs left, and it is likely to go extinct if we do not take action. I was fascinated by very basic questions: Where have they come from? Where are they going? Why they are on one mudflat and not another? Where do they roost during high tide and forage during low tide? We have now solved many of these questions, and finding these answers give meaning to the lives of biologists. However, the answers that science provides merely underpin conservation policy and practice, they do not constitute the actual protection of species and their habitats.These answers are only relevant if our decision-makers listen to the recommendations that we as scientists offer.





Conservation in Bangladesh has mostly focused on the forests and their fascinating diversity, although how much we have managed to protect our forests is debatable. Attention to coastal or intertidal wetlands has been largely limited, or even totally omitted as areas of conservation interest by many of our decision-making bodies. Yet mudflats and tidal areas offer immense and irreplaceable value in biological diversity, number, uniqueness, beauty and their contributions to human livelihoods.





There is beauty anywhere you look across these mudflats, as I have tried to illustrate in the photographs here. Hundreds of tiny organisms live in and on the mud, offering food for birds at low tide, and feeding fish and dolphinsat high tide. Finding these new lands where no scientist has ever explored is exciting but depressing at the same time. The terror of losing it engulfs me every time I see something worth preserving. Not because of any conflict with the local community, but due to the ignorance and arrogance of the decision-makers on the value of ecosystem conservation. Glimpses of such undisturbed wilderness are rare treasures for a conservation biologist. At the same time, the sight is filled with the fear that it will not remain untouched for long and we may lose it tomorrow.




I hear people talking about large-scale development or reclamation, or relocating people along the newly emerged land to find more room for people. This misses several critical issues that we should be more concerned about: human population stabilization, holistic policy that will strongly consider environmental concerns and protecting the natural resource including fisheries base found in such places that ultimately we depend on for food. Not to mention that Bangladesh is committed to conserve its coastal wetlands, migratory species and biodiversity in general as we have signed major international agreements and partnerships such as the Conservation of Migratory Species of Wild Animals (CMS), the Ramsar Convention, Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES), the East Asian-Australasian Flyway Partnership (EAAFP) and the World Heritage Convention (WHC).





The gap in understanding by decision-makers here is in thinking that these areas are barren, unoccupied and lifeless; when they are actually inhabited by all manner of life that we need in order to sustain our own food supply. In a recent interview world-renowned conservationist George Schaller said: “One thing people tend to forget is that everything you have, need, want comes from nature. You can't say we are going to have GDP of 8% forever -- endless growth is impossible. So, your economists are a century behind in their thinking if you don't protect your nature. Growth doesn't measure destruction, the pollution, erosion, loss of plants and animals and so forth, so you have a figure but then what? It will ultimately go down.”





Ultimately it is our decisions and actions that will either allow life on mudflats to thrive, to give us life-giving services that we so seldom see or calculate, and to retain the chance to one day listen to the surreal songs of the shores. Or to alter the landscape in the name of development for short-term benefits and change our colorful coast into silent shores forever?

_(The writer is a Conservation Biologist and Ornithologist, currently working on threatened species conservation and research in Bangladesh and abroad._



Optimus_Prime said:


> I am considering a project where* locals can do fish farming* or something like that in order to create jobs for villagers. Or maybe some kind of environmental project, to clean up garbage and stuff.
> 
> Is there in local partners in BD that i can contact or choose to enter partnership with? If we get funding, it may be as much as 10 million USD over 4-5 years. Any opinions or advice?



I may not be that helpful because you will regard me as a negative minded person. I planned fish farming in my own property of about 2.79 acre surrounded by a marsh land (Beel). Finally, I decided to sell out the land without digging it. Because it is almost impossible for me to live in BD and I could not trust anyone with the project during my absence.

I had excellent source for fish fries, and have collected information about the types of fish I would raise, and the types of feeds and the way of feeding. But, without honest and sincere people to help me during my absence I finally decided not to start something that I cannot probably make profitable.

Internet warriors here do not necessarily know the reality that BD people are basically insincere. I believe that only your personal presence round the clock, correct source of fish fries and direct marketing to the wholesalers may ensure your farming profitable. I would like to say that you can do it if the ponds are adjacent/very near to your farmhouse in the village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

bluesky said:


> *I believe that only your personal presence round the clock, correct source of fish fries and direct marketing to the wholesalers may ensure your farming profitable*. I would like to say that you can do it if the ponds are adjacent/very near to your farmhouse in the village.


You are 100% correct here, you just even cannot trust your own bloodline.I also tried a similar project along with other related profitable initiatives, however, due to rampant looting/stealing, I was compelled to abandon the entire project,which was intended to generate employment for the rural youths inclusive of empowerment of women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Faceless fish among weird deep sea Australian finds*




The month-long journey off the country's eastern seaboard has been surveying life lurking in a dark and cold abyss that plunges four kilometres below the surface, using nets, sonar and deep-sea cameras AFP
*At such huge depths, it is so dark that creatures often have no eyes or produce their own light through bioluminescence*
Faceless fish and other weird and wonderful creatures, many of them new species, have been hauled up from the deep waters off Australia during a scientific voyage studying parts of the ocean never explored before.

The month-long journey off the country’s eastern seaboard has been surveying life lurking in a dark and cold abyss that plunges four kilometres below the surface, using nets, sonar and deep-sea cameras.

Chief scientist on board “The Investigator” Tim O’Hara from Museums Victoria told AFP Wednesday the search area was “the most unexplored environment on earth”.

Bright red spiky rock crabs, puffed-up coffinfish, blind sea spiders and deep sea eels have been collected since the scientists began their voyage — from Launceston in

Tasmania north towards the Coral Sea — on May 15.

They also came across an unusual faceless fish, which has only been recorded once before by the pioneering scientific crew of HMS Challenger off Papua New Guinea in 1873.

“It hasn’t got any eyes or a visible nose and its mouth is underneath,” O’Hara said from the ship.

At such huge depths, it is so dark that creatures often have no eyes or produce their own light through bioluminescence, he added.

Another find was carnivorous sponges that wield lethal spicules made of silicon, effectively glass. They get small crustaceans hooked on their Velcro-like spines, to be slowly digested in-situ.

This technique differs from most deep-sea sponges, which feed on bacteria and other single-celled organisms filtered from passing currents.

“We’ve got 27 scientists on board who are leaders in their fields and they tell me that around one-third of what we’ve found are new species,” said O’Hara, with several thousand specimens so far retrieved and two weeks of the trip still to go.

Life at such depths is one of crushing pressures, no light, little food and freezing temperatures, with animals that call it home evolving unique ways to survive.

As food is scarce, they are usually small and move slowly. Many are jelly-like and spend their lives floating about, while others have ferocious spines and fangs and lie in wait until food comes to them.

Working in such an environment was challenging, O’Hara admitted, with each fishing expedition taking up to seven hours to deploy and retrieve the equipment and its eight kilometres of cable from the sea floor, given it is so far down.

But the data gathered was helping to improve the understanding of Australia’s deep-sea habitats, their biodiversity and the ecological processes that sustain them, O’Hara said.

“This will assist in its conservation and management and help to protect it from the impacts of climate change, pollution and other human activity,” he said.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Home-made classics*
Farzana Romine






*With ramadan around the corner*
Born and raised in old Dhaka, I grew up eating the most authentic Dhakaiya food. During Ramadan, my dad used to make sure we had a feast every evening. Apart from the regular fried food, we always had something more substantial, which my dad used to call second iftar. It was usually some kinds of biryani, tehari or some meat curry with paratha or luchi from the famous restaurants like Al Razzak, Star or JhunurPolaughor. Sometimes mom used to make her famous beef or chicken dishes with paratha or luchi.
Today I am sharing two of my favourite childhood iftar dishes that mom used to make often.






*Beef with chopped spices – Kata moshlay mangsho*
*Ingredients:*
1 kilo bone in beef, chopped
2 cups of chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped ginger
2 tbsp chopped garlic
1 tsp red chilli powder
1 tsp coriander powder
1 tsp cumin powder
4 to 5 cardamom pods
3 small pieces of cinnamon sticks
1/2 cup yoghurt
8 to 10 red chillies, sliced and deseeded (if you prefer a milder curry)
2 bayleaves
2 tbsp vinegar
1 tsp sugar
3/4 cup vegetable oil
Salt to taste

*Directions:*
First, heat the oil in a pan. Add the cardamom, cinnamon and bay leaves. Fry for one minute. Now, add the onion, ginger, garlic and sliced chillies. Cook until the onions have softened.

Add the chilli powder, coriander powder, cumin powder and yoghurt. Cook for two to three minutes. Add the beef and mix it well. Now add the vinegar and salt to taste. Bring it to a boil. Add one cup of water and cover the pot with the lid.

Cook it over medium low heat for an hour or more. Stir it once in a while so that the beef and spices don’tcatch in the bottom. Cook until the beef is tender and the oil has separated from the gravy. Cooking time will vary with the quality and size of the beef chunks you are using.

Once the beef is cooked through, add the sugar and mix it well. Cover and cook for a further two to three minutes. Taste the curry and adjust the seasoning. Once ready serve with luchi, paratha or any rice dish.






*Fluffy luchi*
*Ingredients:*
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 tbsp oil
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup warm water

*Directions:*
Mix the salt and oil in to the flour. Now add the water. Keep 1/4 cup water aside. Add this water a little at a time, as needed.
Knead the mixture intoa smooth, soft dough. This takes about five to six minutes of good kneading. It will be soft but not sticky.
Cover and let it rest for 30 minutes.
Heat enough oil over medium high heat in a deep frying pan.
Take a small portion of the dough and shape them into small balls.
Test the oil temperature by putting a small piece of dough into it. It should sizzle immediately but should not brown the moment it hits the oil.
Now add one luchi at a time into the oil. The moment you put it in the oil, take your slotted spoon and gently push the luchidown so it is submerged in the oil. This technique makes the luchi puff up like a ball. Cook it on one side for 15 seconds. Turn it over, and cook the other side for another 15 seconds.
The colour should stay white, but a pale brown is also okay. The browner the luchi, the crispier it will get, which in this case, is not the desirable outcome as it will make the luchi tough to eat. So make sure not to over-fry them.
Serve hot with your favourite curry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Who's watching apple event today? WWDC?


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> Who's watching apple event today? WWDC?


huh ? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> huh ? :/


I'm the only nerd ain't i? The reason reason I still look up to software events are WWDC and google io

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mohammed Khaled said:


> I'm the only nerd ain't i? The reason reason I still look up to software events are WWDC and google io

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:33 PM, June 06, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:00 PM, June 06, 2017
*The lost legacy of Chittagong’s wooden boats*
Minhaz Uddin






In the middle ages, Chittagong was famous all over the world – for the towering boats it made that voyaged into the deep seas and fended off the great tides.

Merchants from as far as Turkey, Egypt and even Germany used to sail to the banks of Karnaphuli to get a hand on the big wooden boats hand carved there.

In course of time, as steel and iron replaced wood, the great craftsmanship of the once famous wooden shipbuilding industry faded away – but not completely.

A handful of crafters have still kept the art alive – barely – at the banks of Karnaphuli, making smaller boats for local fishermen who sail at night into the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Fellas...how's the fasting going? Back from my ban and visit from India.

I'm going to make an effort to make my next banning permanent. Still, sorting out how to go down in a blaze of glory


----------



## Michael Corleone

Russell said:


> Fellas...how's the fasting going? Back from my ban and visit from India.
> 
> I'm going to make an effort to make my next banning permanent. Still, sorting out how to go down in a blaze of glory


You tell me... 18.5 hrs and today felt like Kuwait 52°c, at 32°c


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Sniffer ‘Made in Dhaka’ to reduce household gas accidents*

Tribune Desk


The sniffer not only detects gas leakages but also can be useful as a smoke detector *Photo: Collected*
*The sniffer not only detects gas leakages but also can be useful as a smoke detector*
An electronic device, called a sniffer, which detects gas leakages in households, has been invented by a Bangladeshi youth under the banner of JolPi Electronics.

Rezaul Kabir, who invented the device, said it can detect as low as 200ppm of gas in any given room and an alarm goes off immediately to bring the leakage to the resident’s notice.

He said the driving motive behind creating the sniffer was the alarming rate of deaths that occur annually due to gas leakages in Bangladesh.

It not only detects gas leakages but also can be useful as a smoke detector.

The innovative and useful device has been awarded third place, as one of the most promising start-up enterprises, in a competition held on May 25 on National Demo Day.

In this competition, the government awarded 10 Bangladeshi tech startups and also linked the winners with local and foreign investors.

Also awarded the “Top Investable Startup” by ICT Innovation Program 2017, JolPi Electronics has partnered with Grameenphone and SDAsia to market the sniffer.

The device has “Made in Dhaka” printed over it to proudly state where it is from.

“There is a huge demand for the sniffer. We are currently selling the device online,” Rezaul added


----------



## Michael Corleone

https://www.forbes.com/sites/suparn...orrupt-country-while-japan-comes-in-last/amp/
@Nilgiri thoughts?


----------



## Nilgiri

Mohammed Khaled said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/suparn...orrupt-country-while-japan-comes-in-last/amp/
> @Nilgiri thoughts?



Already brought up in another thread.

1) Bribery is a small portion of corruption (though correlated for sure). Like saying infant mortality is the only measure of socioeconomic development.

2) How can it be most in Asia when whole of Asia (eg. BD, North Korea, Afghanistan, Middle East, Central Asia etc) not covered in the study?

Hence why I follow corruption perception index and cato freedom index closer for monitoring this. India definitely has long way to go on the issue, but its getting better than before and its nowhere near the worst in Asia for corruption overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Cartoon People presents #DCDC*





*Art lovers and comic enthusiasts in Dhaka rejoice*
There’s a new challenge in town, and it’s called #DCDC or Deshi Character Design Challenge. A new Facebook based character design competition, it aimsto reimagine local flavours as potential superheroes. Cartoon People, a group of slightly eccentric art enthusiasts, is bringing this challenge to your home screen every week.

The first ever challenge, which took place last week, had the “tong man” as the subject. With more than forty five great entries the focus of the artworks was to draw a super hero inspired from our local tong walas/ tea vendors. The winners was selected from the artworks that got most comments saying “Vote.”










Last week’s winner is Mahatab Rashid who drew a magical tong guru who uses mystical energy “arms” to multitask. In the second position is Morshed Mishu who turned his tong man into a trigger happy gunslinger, but with cups instead of guns.In third place, was Junayed Iqbal Ishmam who drew the tong man as a hot headed salesman, who harnessed the power of the sun to heat the tea on his bald pate.
These are just few examples out of so many innovative interpretations. If you want to see the whole collection, visit theCartoon Peoples group on Facebook. And if you want to participate in their ongoing challenge, draw the new challenge, take a good photo and post it to the Cartoon People group. Who knows, you could be the next winner.
The ongoing challenge is called the DCDC “Hey Mama” Challenge.
From mama halim to mama piyaju, jhal muri mama to your neighborhood’s chotpoti mama, here you are challenged to draw your most favorite “mama”of all time!
Concept is pretty much open ended.
Dead line: 12 June, Monday 11:55 pm!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Skeletons in the closet*

Towheed Feroze
Published at 07:45 PM June 11, 2017





A lot left to uncover /BIGSTOCK
*There are a lot of things we’re not allowed to talk about*
On a Saturday afternoon with the energy-sapping weather triggering a nap, cries of help from, what seemed to be from young girls, made me alert. Took a few seconds to grasp if this was for real or something I imagined in a daze.

Nope, the cries were real.

I went to the veranda and the scene on the other side was distressing: In a colony building, some sort of untoward incident had taken place — girls from the window were appealing to the people below, and frantically gesturing to those on the road to come to their aid.

The police were also there: One sub-inspector talking intently on the phone, possibly asking for more men in uniform, as he and three other law enforcers were encircled by about 50 young men.

From the commotion it was hard to detect what exactly had happened, but from what I could understand from the screaming girls plus others, was that a group of goons had entered the colony premises and vandalised their home, since some of their demands were not met and had started beating up the girls’ father.

Eventually, the commotion died out. The crowd left but the disquietude I felt lingered.

The desperate calls for help from the girls kept coming back and, gradually, a series of other events, some experienced first-hand, others read in the papers, coalesced to form a very disconcerting image.

*Extortion brings out the worst*

As a result of a turf war in Old Dhaka between two rival groups, one man was slashed with a butcher’s knife. He was disemboweled, but the man in question simply asked someone else to put a gamcha around his waist and take him to the hospital. But lying on the van on his way to DMCH, he vowed revenge.

The cause of the rift was the distribution of protection money accumulated from local shops just prior to a major religious celebration.

From the Banani rape involving the well-heeled, to the hacking of a girl for repudiating a romantic proposal, there is a disturbing connection. These events highlight the level of intolerance that typifies modern life

To be honest, I have seen countless such violence, resulting from the distribution of money collected through the use of oppression or intimidation.

Violence erupts when someone dares to start a satellite dish service in an area without the right patronage. There has to be public admission: To start a business, the “right” connections are essential — this means business starting from a tea shop to a large-scale industry.

*Violence steps into family spheres*

Lately, the most unnerving event has been the death of a mother and three children, allegedly from suicide. In Kamarpara, a mother and her children were all found dead in their home, and, while initial findings point to killing of the children by the mother followed by the latter’s self-immolation, not all questions relating to the deaths have found satisfactory answers.

Was it a planned killing by someone or a group or was it suicide?

The thing is, as part of this society, which has diabolically become accustomed to gruesome deaths, we need to look at both possibilities as symptoms of an inner decay.

Regarding the Kamarpara incident, many have underlined family feud, while others point to large amounts of money being loaned and never returned. Details are still sketchy, and whether it was about borrowed money or not should not be a major concern here. The focus should be on how violence and angst have blended to form a vicious social sub-culture.

*A toxic credo of rapacity and intolerance*

From the Banani rape involving the well-heeled, to the hacking of a girl for repudiating a romantic proposal, to the suicide of a father and daughter to protest injustice, there is a disturbing connection. These events highlight the level of intolerance topped by a vicious nature that typifies modern life.

In the Kamarpara tragedy, if this was due to family unhappiness, then there has to be an attempt to delve deeper and flesh out what family problems has the capacity to drive someone to such extreme acts of brutality.

If we assume that it was a family discord, then it’s about time we try to discuss hitherto concealed family complications openly. Unfortunately, we still hear a lot of elders talk about making compromises and carrying on, about how it’s better to not air your dirty laundry.

*Time to tackle demons openly*

Well, that veneer of traditional stoicism that prevents us from talking openly about the myriad faces of social afflictions, has to go. This may mean that many will have to bring out their skeletons from the closet.

Honestly speaking, there is no other way.

Unless the demons within the family are dealt with, afflictions in society at large, such as institutional bribery, syndicated extortion, exploitation in the name of the political party in power and fanaticism will only become more ensconced.

*Deaths fade away, barbarism proliferates*

In two weeks these deaths will be buried under the joy of Eid. Whatever the established reason for the Kamarpara incident, there won’t be any effort to deeply analyse the murkier sides of society.

The side where rapacity, unrestrained flow of yaba, desire for fast glory and wealth, vicious political ambition, and a sense of impunity that money gets all blend to overpower the live and let live ideology. Let’s face the inner devils now, without shame. We ignored the threat from Phensidyl — a codeine-based cough syrup — back in the 80s, saying: “What can a mere cough syrup do?”

Well, it destroyed a whole generation in North Bengal, tore apart thousands of families, decimated any youth with potential, was the cause of numerous conjugal strife, and finally left a grotesque scar on the socio-political tapestry of the 80s and 90s.

An honest sociological assessment, that is the need of the time.

_Towheed Feroze is a journalist working in the development sector._


----------



## Banglar Bir

*'O Madams', a trip to find ancient ruins and haors*
Abida Rahman Chowdhury June 16, 2017




Looking out over the tea-gardens of Rema in Habiganj. Photo: Sakib Ahmed

Not quite as famous as the busy and bustling Sayedabad Bus Terminal or Gabtoli Bus Terminal, two of the main gateways out of capital Dhaka, the Mohakhali Bus Terminal manages to look deceptively calm and organised to the onlooker. But it has slowly worked its way into the 'notorious' bus terminals of Dhaka. Chaos ensues as you enter the compound to get your tickets. And one fine Thursday in April, just as dusk was approaching and dust hung low over Dhaka, I along with one of my closest female friends Asma, found ourselves fighting the crowds for our chance at a ticket to Shayestaganj in Habiganj. 

This trip was many things all rolled into one, a symbolic rite of passage for us if you will. One of us was graduating college soon, the other a recent graduate and both together grappling with the woes of pre and post 'Graduation Blues'. This was also our chance to get away on our own for the first time. In a country, where women are often chaperoned from birth, first by their fathers, brothers or other male members in the house then by significant others or where we usually travel with some male counterpart, this was our first shot at going somewhere by ourselves. No male friends, no brothers or male counterparts in tow. Albeit, we have travelled many a times with male friends or co-workers and although enjoyable, this was a chance at trying something new. 




Inside one of the rooms of the Rajbari, the pink walls beginning to crumble over the years. Photo: Asmaul Housna

We were to do everything, book tickets, haggle, stand in lines, cut lines, manage lodging and food in the two days ahead of us and look for ancient ruins, old mosques and walk around what is claimed to be the 'largest village' in Bangladesh and even South Asia. 




A door leading to an abandoned building beside the 'Ancient Rajbari' Baniachang. Photo: Abida Rahman Chowdhury

With these thoughts gripping our minds, we headed inside the bus terminal only to find our ticket booth teeming with people. Lazily swatting flies, the men at the ticket-counter told agitating people that the tickets have run out, there are no more seats. Crushed, we decided to join the crowd, fighting, trying to make our way to the front and after much pleading the tickets were magically available. Why they would reject people and then eventually give out tickets that were there, I fail to understand.

Armed with our tickets, we waited on the steel chairs fixed to the mosaic floor, now grey and brown from all the grime. The bus terminal, much like a railway station or an airport, was a fascinating place, a place of transition, men and women ate bananas and peanuts and threw the peels away, someone fanned themselves with a tabloid magazine, a child got her leg stuck in the steel chair and time slowly ticked away until it was 5:00pm and time for our bus. 

As we zoomed out of Dhaka city, the countryside slowly took shape, industries and blue-black dyed creeks reeking of industrial waste slowly gave way to undulating rice fields. Petrol-pumps, garishly decorated, broke the monotony of the highway. It was 11:00pm by the time we reached our destination. A friend's village home would be our residence for two days. Almost empty except for an aunt, the house spoke of stately old times, where conversations flowed well into the night. 

A piping hot meal of simple rice, dal and fried fish was dinner. The next day we were headed to Baniachang, long famed to be the 'largest rural settlement' in Bangladesh and even Asia. A local bus ride ironically named 'Birotiheen' (no breaks), and a few CNG rides later we were nearing the legendary old village of the Zamindars. 




The ‘Ghat’ of the old Rajbari. Photo: Sakib Ahmed

The green-autorickshaw whizzed past the empty fields that rolled on and on, there passed the many haors, Sona, Jaldoba, Baram, now almost running dry, glistening under the sun. Men in starched lungis took puffs of their local 'biri' as they tended their cows in the fields. And the fisherman cast his net as birds of prey came and perched on the long electric lines. 

Baniachang plunges you into the serene quiet village life that you read about in stories. The roads zig-zag through the haors, now somewhat empty, owing to the scorching March that just went by. Armed with our notepads, Asma and I got dropped off at Boro Bazar (a local market) and started asking locals about the way to the 'Ancient Rajbari' thought to have been built by King Habib Kha during the Baro Bhuiyan Era. An animated discussion over tea later, a little boy offered to guide us to the Rajbari. 

We were soon to find out that here 'Rajbari' means a newly constructed, tiled building that some London living expatriate built! After some more looking around and coaxing, we were finally led to the real ancient Rajbari. A huge empty compound led to the crippling mansion. The place was empty except for us. Not many tourists or visitors make it here. 

Madrasah children in light blue Punjabis and crew cut hair climbed over the walls to take a shortcut and broke the silence of the mid-morning time to time. There is something humbling about being in an ancient house. It reminds you of all the memories made here. Not much has been documented about this 'Rajbari' but we sat there inside the roofless rooms, quiet and cold, and thought about the days spent here. Maybe there was a Zamindar here, rich and forlorn, maybe he was kind or was he the ruthless type?




Crumbling walls and vegetation take over what remains of the old Rajbari. Photo: Asmaul Housna

The call for afternoon prayer jolted us out of our thoughts and we slowly made our way out of the 'Rajbari' in search of large ponds, some lunch and haors to while away the afternoon.

While we moved through the village, the locals, mostly men, became impromptu guides. They showed us old derelict mosques, 200-year-old granaries, and told us their stories. Stories of Zamindars, of their large village and how everything in these villages used to revolve around their haors.

When the rains came, the haors would fill up, the villagers would take their boats out and sing songs of the water. Many wanted to know our stories, why, we, two women were travelling around their village? Were we from an NGO, was this work? And when we told them we were merely here for travel, they welcomed us, some with wry smiles. 

For lunch, one of the villagers took us in, opened their homes to us. We were fed sticky rice, fresh fried fish, a tangy tomato curry and shutki (dried fish). 




Photo: Asmaul Housna
With evening approaching, we headed out of Baniachang, in search of ride for our long way back to the village we were staying at. Two 'local autorickshaws' (shared autorickshaw rides) later, we were back where we intended to spend the night. 

Here in the tiny village of north-east night was quick to arrive, most people retired early to their homes to watch cable TV drama, while my friend and I quickly dozed off. 

We spent our two days in Habiganj, eating through the town – small mishtis, Binni chal er Payesh (sticky rice pudding), spicy beef curries with Shatkora (the citrusy fruit that lends a unique flavourr to curries)—walking through the forests that house the last vultures and sitting under the shade of an old banyan tree and catching some old-time village gossip. 




Photo: Asmaul Housna
The trip gave us many identities, many names. We were called 'O Madams', got misled into 'Rajbaris' and welcomed into the homes of locals, travelled through small towns and bazaars well into the night, took public transport and sometimes pushed and shoved our way into buses and busy restaurants! We took away a lot from this journey, but the most lasting memory was the constant feeling of liberation that did not leave us once during this time. 

And we realised that through mobilisation even within our own social setting, we managed to escape some of our confines and its social norms. We were able to be free because to the locals, we were outsiders. 

Abida Rahman Chowdhury is an online journalist, The Daily Star.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Philia said:


> @~Phoenix~ pola ta koi?



Koi jani?



M.R.9 said:


> @~Phoenix~ ai polatake ami o khujtesi . haray gelo naki ? naki ban khaise ke jane



Khaiteo pare.
Manush bhat khay,cheka khay aro koto kichui ba khay toh ban keno khete parbe na?




Kira.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.R.9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Koi jani?
> 
> 
> 
> Khaiteo pare.
> Manush bhat khay,cheka khay aro koto kichui ba khay toh ban keno khete parbe na?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.



dear bro how r u  onek din por dekha pailam :p


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

~Phoenix~ said:


> Koi jani?
> 
> 
> 
> Khaiteo pare.
> Manush bhat khay,cheka khay aro koto kichui ba khay toh ban keno khete parbe na?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.



Welcome back after your hiatus. 



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Cartoon People presents #DCDC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Art lovers and comic enthusiasts in Dhaka rejoice*
> There’s a new challenge in town, and it’s called #DCDC or Deshi Character Design Challenge. A new Facebook based character design competition, it aimsto reimagine local flavours as potential superheroes. Cartoon People, a group of slightly eccentric art enthusiasts, is bringing this challenge to your home screen every week.
> 
> The first ever challenge, which took place last week, had the “tong man” as the subject. With more than forty five great entries the focus of the artworks was to draw a super hero inspired from our local tong walas/ tea vendors. The winners was selected from the artworks that got most comments saying “Vote.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week’s winner is Mahatab Rashid who drew a magical tong guru who uses mystical energy “arms” to multitask. In the second position is Morshed Mishu who turned his tong man into a trigger happy gunslinger, but with cups instead of guns.In third place, was Junayed Iqbal Ishmam who drew the tong man as a hot headed salesman, who harnessed the power of the sun to heat the tea on his bald pate.
> These are just few examples out of so many innovative interpretations. If you want to see the whole collection, visit theCartoon Peoples group on Facebook. And if you want to participate in their ongoing challenge, draw the new challenge, take a good photo and post it to the Cartoon People group. Who knows, you could be the next winner.
> The ongoing challenge is called the DCDC “Hey Mama” Challenge.
> From mama halim to mama piyaju, jhal muri mama to your neighborhood’s chotpoti mama, here you are challenged to draw your most favorite “mama”of all time!
> Concept is pretty much open ended.
> Dead line: 12 June, Monday 11:55 pm!



Love this. 

Glad to see that local art is moving closer to hipster art.


----------



## Mage

Eid Mubarak guys. How much I miss my home

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EastBengalPro

Eid Mubarak Everybody. May your Eid be full of love and happiness....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Why is @bluesky banned? What did he do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arefin007

KediKesenFare said:


> Why is @bluesky banned? What did he do?


Future of Pakistan Bangladesh relations
Post #112. some mod got irked and banned him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Guys, take a look at this masterpiece! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/





I literally forgot the original after watching this. Don't know how many times have watched it already!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

BDforever said:


>


Wow!! love this.
Our music industry is now much matured and developed and quality is increasing very fast.Our drama is also very good if you consider their diverse content/theme.Our cinema only remain behind.But if you look just 3-4 years ago,improvement is apparent in cinema also.Many would find it astonishing that,our first digital cinema was made in 2012! Up to that point all our cinema was done by 35mm reels!and no cinema hall had the capability to show cinema in digital format(except Bashundhara multiplex). Now almost all the hall are able to show digital cinema,many are planning to build hundreds of cinema hall.Directors are making popular movie and people are gradually returning to the hall. Just look at the public craze for latest Eid release. So there is a strong sign that,Bangladeshi cinema is about to take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Species said:


> Guys, take a look at this masterpiece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally forgot the original after watching this. Don't know how many times have watched it already!


Best Bangla parody ever.  My stomach is aching for laughing non stop after seeing this.Just gone to Youtube and subscribed VIDEO BABA.

@Bilal9 @TopCat @Philia @bluesky @Species
@Khan saheb @UKBengali @PersonasNonGrata @Shorisrip @chatterjee
@Nabil365 @SajjLad @bd_4_ever @Arefin007 @mohammed Khaled
@Russel @riasat @BDforever @shourov323 @Kandari-Hushiyaar
@damiendehorn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Species said:


> Guys, take a look at this masterpiece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally forgot the original after watching this. Don't know how many times have watched it already!





Doyalbaba said:


> Best Bangla parody ever.  My stomach is aching for laughing non stop after seeing this.Just gone to Youtube and subscribed VIDEO BABA.
> 
> @Bilal9 @TopCat @Philia @bluesky @Species
> @Khan saheb @UKBengali @PersonasNonGrata @Shorisrip @chatterjee
> @Nabil365 @SajjLad @bd_4_ever @Arefin007 @mohammed Khaled
> @Russel @riasat @BDforever @shourov323 @Kandari-Hushiyaar
> @damiendehorn


i have watched it yesterday ! !! ! ! it says that we bengalis are so creative 



Doyalbaba said:


> Wow!! love this.
> Our music industry is now much matured and developed and quality is increasing very fast.Our drama is also very good if you consider their diverse content/theme.Our cinema only remain behind.But if you look just 3-4 years ago,improvement is apparent in cinema also.Many would find it astonishing that,our first digital cinema was made in 2012! Up to that point all our cinema was done by 35mm reels!and no cinema hall had the capability to show cinema in digital format(except Bashundhara multiplex). Now almost all the hall are able to show digital cinema,many are planning to build hundreds of cinema hall.Directors are making popular movie and people are gradually returning to the hall. Just look at the public craze for latest Eid release. So there is a strong sign that,Bangladeshi cinema is about to take off.


welcome to BD EDM world, listen to this












 new hit song

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Homo Sapiens

08:20 PM, July 01, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 08:49 PM, July 01, 2017
*Trapped for 5 days, kitten rescued in Dhaka*

Star Online Report


*A kitten has been rescued five days after it was trapped in a plumbing system of a building in Mohammadpur area of Dhaka thanks to the efforts of a volunteer group of animal lovers.*

The kitten remained trapped in a hole in the first floor of the building no. 5 in Japan Garden City after a plumber plastered it on June 25, rescuers said.

Despite hearing its wailing, the residents could not rescue it. Later, the voluntary organisation ‘Care For Paws’ came to know the matter through Facebook and went to the spot to rescue the cat yesterday.






Trapped cat. Photo snapped from video
“We brought a worker with us to remove the plaster of the plumbing system,” Sourav Shamim, chairman of Care For Paws, told The Daily Star.

It took nearly three hours and a half to bring the offspring out of the hole alive, he said.

“The residents of the house and a fire service official helped us to rescue the it,” he added.

Sourav, later, took the lucky kitten under his care.






Rescued cat. Photo snapped from video
Care For Paws began its journey two years ago as a non-profit animal welfare organisation for the betterment of helpless stray animals.

It rehabilitates animals those are neglected, abused and injured on the street. With the help of volunteers and Vets, the organisation coordinates and intervenes directly to rescue animals from harmful situation.
http://www.thedailystar.net/city/trapped-5-days-cat-rescued-dhaka-1426897
@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

ভাইব্রাদারস, চলেন কয়েক জন মিলে অবসর সময়ে ভারতি সাবফোরামে স্পামিং করি। বাইঞ্চুতেরা আমাদের সাবফোরামটারে যখন নষ্ট করবেই আমরাও তাদেরটা করি! কি বলেন?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Banglar Bir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> ভাইব্রাদারস, চলেন কয়েক জন মিলে অবসর সময়ে ভারতি সাবফোরামে স্পামিং করি। বাইঞ্চুতেরা আমাদের সাবফোরামটারে যখন নষ্ট করবেই আমরাও তাদেরটা করি! কি বলেন?


Just give the all clear green signal, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

OrdinaryGenius said:


> ভাইব্রাদারস, চলেন কয়েক জন মিলে অবসর সময়ে ভারতি সাবফোরামে স্পামিং করি। বাইঞ্চুতেরা আমাদের সাবফোরামটারে যখন নষ্ট করবেই আমরাও তাদেরটা করি! কি বলেন?


Shuro korbo?



BANGLAR BIR said:


> Just give the all clear green signal, brother.


Apnara tag korben amake.Shoitan gula ke chibeye khabo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

KediKesenFare said:


> Why is @bluesky banned? What did he do?


It was probably a little flamebaiting that caused my being banned. I will be careful from now. Thanks anyway for asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

12:00 AM, July 04, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, July 04, 2017
*Chapainawabganj gets new mango variety*





'Nam Dok Mai', known as Banana Mango in Chapainawabganj Photo: Star
Rabiul Hasan

A new variety of imported mangoes is gaining popularity in the mango capital of the country, Chapainawabganj. The exotic fruit winning admirers everywhere is known as banana mango.

Originating from Thailand where it is the most popular variety of mango, the fruit is also being commercially grown in many other countries owing to its export value.

The native name of the mango is Nam Doc Mai but Bangladeshis call it the banana mango for its size and banana-like shape, said scientists at Chapainawabganj Horticulture Centre.

It is also known as the golden mango for a number of reasons. These include high a concentration of vitamin C, a canary yellow skin, an almost silky texture and a much flatter seed or stone allowing for more of its sweet flesh.

On average, the mango's length is 9 to 11 inches, weighing around 350 to 450 grams.
The banana mango was imported from Thailand. In 2011, scientists at Horticulture Centre brought and planted the banano mango fruit tree for the first time.

In 2013, they started selling saplings to mango growers. Many mango growers are showing their interest for commercial cultivation and are already setting up orchards to produce the banana mango variety.

Akbar Hossain, a local businessman of Bulonpur in sadar upazila, made one such orchard and planted around 350 banana mango trees.

Habibur Rahman of Amnura in the same upazila also has an orchard for cultivating banana mango on his three bigha land. Like these two, many others growers are buying the saplings for commercial cultivation, said Dr. Saifur Rahman, deputy director of Horticulture centre in Chapainawabganj.

In the last five years, the Horticulture Centre has sold over four thousand saplings from their nursery, each priced at TK 60.

Due to its attractive export value, people are showing interest in exporting the mangoes, said Dr. Saifur Rahman.

A midseason variety, the ripening time for these mangos is the month of July. The skin of the variety starts off yellow and steadily takes on a golden-yellow hue when ripened. The flesh of the fruit is known for having very little fibre, a pleasant aroma and very sweet taste, almost like the langra mangoes grown in the region.

In the last two years, Bangladesh has been exporting mangoes to different countries. The banana mango, 
due to its size and colour, enjoys high commercial value and high demand. Thailand and Vietnam are the main exporting countries. 

Dr. Saifur Rahman expected that the banana mango will be exported to many different countries in the near future.

Mangoes are the most important agricultural product of Chapainawabganj and the area has a long tradition of producing around 350 varieties of the fruit, said scientists and agriculture officials.

Monjurul Huda, deputy director of Department of Agriculture Extension, said there are a total of 19 lakh mango trees on 26,150 hectares of land in district, producing 2.40 lakh tonnes of mangoes per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

http://opinion.bdnews24.com/2017/06/29/ershad-his-coup-and-stories-of-military-rule/



ITERS
*Ershad, his coup and stories of military rule*





General Hussein Muhammad Ershad came up with some interesting observations about the 1982 military coup d’etat in Parliament the other day. He informed the nation that he had not been willing to seize power and that he had gone out of his way to make sure that democracy functioned undisturbed in the country. But then, it was none other than President Abdus Sattar who prevailed on him to take charge of the country and set things right. Ershad added that at the time Sattar happened to be presiding over a corrupt government. Indeed, all the ministers in the government, led by the BNP of course, were corrupt and President Sattar was desperate about a change to be brought about in the situation. He wanted the army to come in and deal with the mess created by the politicians.

And so it was that General Ershad stepped in, to save the country from imminent disaster. His goal, he told all those lawmakers arrayed around him, was to return the country to democracy and go back to serving the nation as army chief of staff. But, of course, since no political party — not the Awami League, not the BNP, not the Jamaat-e-Islami — was willing to help him arrange fresh elections in 1984, he was compelled to hang on, form his own political party, the Jatiyo Party, and call for elections in 1986. In other words, the entire responsibility for the coup which took place on Mar 24, 1982 lay with President Sattar and the Bangladesh Nationalist Party. In similar fashion, the responsibility for the nine-year rule that Ershad foisted on the nation must be borne, if his words are to be taken seriously, by Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia and all other political figures who refused to give him a helping hand in restoring democratic governance in the country.

Are we surprised at Ershad’s revelations? Given the legacy of military rule in Pakistan and Bangladesh, two countries that once were part of a whole, wholesome, united India, it is not hard to imagine the real mindset of the men in uniform who have periodically and viciously sent democracy, however tenuous, packing through their vaulting ambitions. You recall General Mohammad Ayub Khan, the man who felt no embarrassment at declaring himself a field marshal and who as early as 1954 began toying with thoughts of seizing power in Pakistan. It was naked ambition at work and it would be a matter of time before Ayub Khan would seize the state. He and Iskandar Mirza put Pakistan to shame on 7 October 1958 by imposing martial law in the country. A mere twenty days later Ayub elbowed Mirza out, put him and his Iranian wife Nahid (poached from an Iranian naval attaché based at Tehran’s embassy in Karachi) on a plane bound for London and turned himself into Pakistan’s sole strongman.

Ayub Khan had little respect for politicians. Deep hate was there in him for democracy. And yet, in what would down the years turn into a cliché, he kept promising Pakistanis a democratic government they could all take pride in. In the event, it was his own brand of democracy — in the form of 80,000 Basic Democrats empowered to elect the country’s president and national and provincial assemblies — that he came forth with. In a nation of more than a hundred million people straddling the two wings of the country, only 80,000 men and women possessed the right of adult suffrage. Obviously, the system could not survive, as the popular unrest which overtook East and West Pakistan between late 1968 and early 1969 was to demonstrate so well. Ayub went and with him went his version of democracy.

Ayub Khan and HM Ershad seized power because they found corruption rampant among politicians. But that did little to stop them from corrupting politicians a little more, assuming we take their earlier presumptions seriously for a while, through bringing a fairly good number of them on board as props for their illegitimate regimes. The result was to prove disastrous for these politicians, for when their masters, in this case Ayub and Ershad, fell, it was their reputations that went through further decline. No politician who has been associated with military regimes has ever been respected, not in Pakistan, not in Bangladesh. You can think here of men like Manzur Quader, Fazlul Quader Chowdhury, Syed Sharifuddin Pirzada, Mushahid Hussain and SM Zafar in Pakistan. In Bangladesh, among politicians who were never able to regain their earlier rather fairly good reputations, because they were associated with military rule, have been Korban Ali, Abdul Halim Chowdhury, AQM Badruddoza Chowdhury, Shah Azizur Rahman, Moudud Ahmed, Mizanur Rahman Chowdhury and plenty of others.

The heritage of military rule in Pakistan and Bangladesh has been one of disaster, both for the dictators who seized the country and for the country itself. General Agha Mohammad Yahya Khan should never have been permitted to replace Ayub Khan in March 1969 when Abdul Jabbar Khan, the Speaker of the National Assembly, was around. Yahya Khan’s ambitions came in the way and soon Ayub could not but hand over power to the army chief. And do remember that Yahya Khan was one of the military officers who, at Ayub’s behest and at gunpoint, forced General Iskandar Mirza to hand over the presidency to Ayub and fly off into exile in late October 1958.

In his first broadcast to the nation on Mar 26, 1969, Yahya Khan promised to create conditions conducive to democracy — his words — through general elections. He kept his word, up to a point. But when adult suffrage threw up results showing the Awami League emerging as the party of governance in Islamabad, neither Yahya Khan nor the Pakistan army nor Zulfikar Ali Bhutto (who constitutionally was poised to be leader of the opposition in the National Assembly) felt happy about the outcome. Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, they decided, could not be allowed to take charge as Pakistan’s first elected leader. The result was disaster. Exactly two years to the day, following Yahya’s seizure of power, on 25 March 1971, the Pakistan army launched its genocide in the country’s eastern province. And precisely two years to the day, following Yahya’s promise of democracy for Pakistan, on Mar 26, 1971, Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, majority leader in the newly elected National Assembly of Pakistan, declared East Pakistan as the independent republic of Bangladesh.

Military rule saps a nation’s energy. It corrupts life to no end, for societies and nations. It leaves politics in disarray and pushes citizens to extremities of despair. It seeks to humiliate politics, tries to pin on politicians the label for everything that goes terribly wrong with society. Ayub Khan belittled politicians; Yahya Khan repudiated election results rather than have a legitimate civil government take over; Ziaur Rahman scandalized us all when he forced President ASM Sayem out of office and barred, through the infamous Indemnity Ordinance, the trial of the assassins of Bangladesh’s founding father; Ziaul Haq undermined everything of decency in Pakistan; Pervez Musharraf came down from the skies, literally, to push democratic rule in Pakistan to new stages of darkness; and Hussein Muhammad Ershad interrupted the course of democracy through his coup, leaving a nation wallowing in darkness and despair for close to nine years.

In all these instances, it was left to the political classes, once these strongmen passed from the scene, to step forward once again and sweep the detritus of extra-constitutional rule away.

And do not forget that no politician holding power ever asks a general or an army to throw him or her out of office and ‘save’ the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

This how I chill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Al-zakir said:


> View attachment 408308
> View attachment 408309
> 
> 
> This how I chill


আল্লাহ তোমার কাছে বিচার দিলাম!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> আল্লাহ তোমার কাছে বিচার দিলাম!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Cultivating ‘gold’: a Nayakrishi approach to renewable future*
Farida Akhter | Published: 16:26, Jan 22,2017

In Nayakrishi Andolon (biodiversity-based ecological agriculture movement), one of the key words to grasp the notion and practice of this unique farming is ‘regeneration’. The farming practice must be able to regenerate the elements of the system that include the material, cultural and the spiritual content. The intricate and potential relations between them should also be regenerated since the system is sustained by the relations, flows, connections and appropriations of elements by each other. It should also regenerate the inherent potential that can only be manifested in the future, or in other words regenerating the future.

At the basic and simple level Nayakrishi is ‘organic’ food production, as understood by food safety conscious consumers in contrast to pesticide and chemical based industrial food production. However, Nayakrishi is not merely ‘organic’ food source, but a specific practice that aims to maintain and regenerate living and fertile soil, maintain and regenerate diverse life forms and ecosystemic variability and develop the capacity of the indigenous knowledge system to engage and appropriate the latest advance in biological sciences that could contribute to regenerating our planet, the earth system. To say more simply, Nayakrishi is indeed the Agriculture. In Bangla when we say ‘krishi’, we mean agriculture as farming practices. Pesticide and chemical based food production has drastically eroded the notion of agriculture and farming and established the corporate control of global food production. Nayakrishi Andolon is peasant’s resistance against the corporate takeover of global food chain. Corporations are for profit and not to feed people, it is the farming community that feeds us. For Nayakrishi regenerating the future implies defending the farmers engaged in life affirming agrarian activities because they are the key in our survival in this era of environmental and ecological destruction. 

Agriculture (or krishi in Bangla) by producing food, fiber, medicine, fuel wood and other essentials regenerates us as living elements of nature and in the process regenerates livestocks, poultry and other domesticated and semi-domesticated animals and birds. To achieve these goals, agriculture has to regenerate the relation between various elements of household farming practice; relation between food and life forms, manure and soil fertility, water and life, trees and renewable energy, herbs and cures, etc. The specific relations also demands specific cultural and knowledge practice and its constant improvement. Nature is not a fixed thing, it is constantly changing and transforming, so culture and knowledge practices are not fixed or remained unchanged since antiquity. Agrarian societies are therefore the immense source of cultural variability and manifestations.

With this very rich notion of krishi and its relation to nature, agriculture can bring prosperity, healthy life and joy. In Bangladesh, there are no gold mines; but people see gold cultivated through sowing seeds in the fertile land. A farmer in Bangladesh would look at the crop field and say ‘shona foleche’ — gold is cultivated. The notion of Shonar Bangla comes from a productive agriculture. Cultivation of crops is much more sustainable than mining of gold. Thus agriculture based on local seeds, culture and maintaining of livelihood is much more sustainable for future than the mining. 

Globally there has been a rapid and radical transformation of food production system from farmer-based agricultural practices to an industrialised system based on the use of fossil fuels, chemicals, machines etc. Industrial factory model was imposed on agriculture accelerating its demise in a very short period. Farmers gradually disappeared; along with it agriculture became agro-industry or agro-business. This is not just change of words; it is an entire shift of paradigm of how agriculture functions. Land in traditional agriculture is an identity of a farmer with local seeds and knowledge to produce crops. Land is tilled with care, soil fertility is maintained and nurtured and called ‘ma’ or the regenerative mother figure that feeds them. In the industrialised food production such human relation is absent and land, seed, fossil fuel, big tractors, chemicals — all are merely ‘factors of production’. There is no ‘ma’ in an industrial agriculture, therefore, no one to nurture. With the death of the regenerative figure industrial farming destroys our ability to regenerate a future. 

*Related Coverage:*

› Are Mundra realities in store for Sunderbans?
› The Bangladesh experience
› Development or suicide?
Since the beginning, agriculture has been changing with innovations and evolving experiences and knowledge and has contributed enormously to the increase of biodiversity. However, no matter what methods are used, agriculture has an impact on the environment because it has human intervention in the natural process. But the shift to a de-humanised industrial agriculture makes it worse by damaging the soil, water and even has impact on climate change through monoculture and intensive use of chemical fertilisers and pesticides. This has happened rapidly after the World War II and in few decades the changes spread all over the world and imposed upon farmers in the non-industrialised countries.

The industrial food production has been supplying only limited number of food crops in the form of monoculture production with heavy applications of chemicals, fertilisers, pesticides etc. The Union of Concerned Scientists says, ‘Back then, industrial agriculture was hailed as a technological triumph that would enable a skyrocketing world population to feed itself. Today, a growing chorus of agricultural experts — including farmers as well as scientists and policymakers — sees industrial agriculture as a dead end, a mistaken application to living systems of approaches better suited for making jet fighters and refrigerators’. In Bangladesh we are following this dead end of industrial countries (Industrial Agriculture: The outdated, unsustainable system that dominates U.S. food production, Union of Concerned Scientists). Industrial agriculture, started as ‘modern agriculture’ is based on non-renewable energy not only to produce the crops but to produce the inputs (fertilisers, pesticides), storing, transportation and marketing. Chemical fertiliser is key to the ‘increased’ productivity. Fertiliser manufacture is an energy-intensive industry and accounts for approximately 1.2 per cent of the world’s energy, of which about 93 per cent is consumed by nitrogen-based fertilisers (The Fertiliser Industry, World Food Supplies and the Environment, International Fertiliser Industry Association, December 1998; S. Wood and A. Cowie, A Review of Greenhouse Gas Emission Factors for Fertiliser Production, IEA Bioenergy, June 2004).

In the same way chemical pesticides, hybrid seeds and special feed supplements for livestock are also indirect energy consumers. Modern agriculture is not possible without the use of tractors, irrigation pumps and other mechanical equipments. Once the chemical fertilisers, pesticides and monocropping with laboratory seeds are applied for few years, the natural capacity of land to nourish itself is lost and becomes dependent on external inputs. No one cares for the land degradation as long as it can produce according to industrial methods.

Unfortunately, Bangladesh followed the path of modern agriculture ‘prescribed’ by multilateral development organisations such as World Bank for over 50 years. Although it started as farmer based approach, the modern agriculture has caused reduction of farming as a major occupation from 86 per cent in 1961 Census to 50.9 per cent in 2001 Census. So, modern agriculture was not sustainable as an occupation. Poorer farmers could not afford increased pressure of input costs and moved to non-farming occupations in the cities as rickshaw pullers, wage workers and for small businesses.

Modern Agriculture did not have any natural connection to the land for increased productivity. It talked about intensive cultivation for few mono-crops, which meant depletion of the nutrients that the plant relies on. It talked about food self-sufficiency but gave only increased grain production at the cost of other food sources such as lentils, pulses, fish and livestock. It depended on synthetic fertilisers for rice, wheat and vegetables and also on pesticides because laboratory seeds (HYV and Hybrid) grown as mono-culture, are highly attractive to weeds, insects and pests. 

The demand for fertilisers increased with expansion of modern agricultural practices together with intensified cultivation. Environmental research shows that imbalanced use of chemical fertilisers is causing land degradation and excessive mining of plant nutrients resulting in the decline of soil fertility and reduction in the potential yield and also threatening soil and human health and degrading of agricultural environment.

Modern agriculture changed the crop pattern with cropping intensity of 190 per cent. Paddy is the major crop cultivated by farmers in three seasons Aus — the pre-monsoon season rice, Aman; the monsoon rain fed rice; and Boro, the dry season irrigated rice. Aus, Aman and Boro rice account for 7 per cent, 38 per cent, and 55 per cent, respectively, of the total rice production in Bangladesh. That means, rice production is more dependent on irrigation-based rather than rain fed. This is causing droughts and other environmental degradation. Globally, 70 per cent of the world’s available freshwater is being diverted to irrigation-intensive agriculture. 

Nayakrishi is a forward looking approach to farming practices. It looks deeply into the question of how to survive in future with all life forms, not only human beings. This is a basic difference between Nayakrishi as well as other ecological agricultural practices with industrial agriculture. While the former wants to ensure survival opportunities for all, including the micro-organisms, the industrial agriculture literally ‘kills’ everything else except those needed for human food. Even in a plant, industrial agriculture gives importance to the portion with grain or the fruit, the rest is ‘garbage’. Special technologies are there to mechanically harvest the grains of the crop and the rest is burnt. In Nayakrishi, every part of the plant is a food for humans or feed for livestock and poultry and biomass that is soil nutrient. Rice varieties are cultivated not only on the basis of higher grain productivity but also for higher straw productivity that becomes fodder for livestock. The productivity of the varieties is calculated not only for the grains but also of the straws that each variety produces. A farmer may choose to grow Ashail Lemburu with 6.2 tons of grain and 18.3 tons of straw per hectare, compared to Chandmoni with 6.4 tons of grain and 8.4 tons of straw per hectare. In livestock keeping they select the cows with feed preferences, rather than only higher milk or meat production. In the same way, diverse varieties of chickens are reared for diverse yield of eggs, meat, chicks etc. Crop cultivation must be associated with its ability to feed the livestock and poultry. Each Nayakrishi household is an integrated system that regenerates the lives and livelihood. The holistic approach of crop-livestock-poultry-fish and horticulture are interdependent and supplement each other’s needs.

For fertilising the land, Nayakrishi farmers do not need to depend on the chemical fertilisers. They select the seeds according to the type of soil and also grow a combination of crops that can nourish the soil. They cultivate crops not as a monocrop, but a mix of crops that gives yield as well as nourishes the soil. The small scale farmers with land holding of less than a hectare contribute to the diversity of crop production and ensure nourishment of the soil. They combine lentil as a legume with different combination of crops such as onion, garlic, tomato, carrot, radish, brinjal, chili, sesame, cauliflower etc. According to different areas, the legumes vary such as Mungbean, gram, groundnut, black gram with combinations of different winter crops. This is simple knowledge and experience based that helps soil as well as helps with the pest management. In other seasons, Nayakrishi farmers use combination of paddy and fish. Overall environment of the land is kept safe for all forms of living organisms to survive. Nayakrishi ensures that earthworms are seen in the soil, an indication of fertility and safety. 

Use of chemical fertilisers makes the soil harder requiring diesel-based tractors and power tillers. Nayakrishi principle is to keep the soil soft with organic manures and with crops that nourishes the soil.

Livestock keeping is done in an interdependent system of crop cultivation. Farmers in a village can share among each other the cow dung in exchange get straws for feeding the cows. Hens and cocks also get their feed from the by-products of crops and also help in manuring the soil.

Another important characteristic of Nayakrishi and biodiversity based farming is that it encourages the growth of various plants and herbs that are uncultivated but are good as food sources for humans and animals. The more environment is free from chemicals, the more the uncultivated foods are found in the surroundings. In Bangladesh, such assessment is done through cultural practices of celebrating Chaitra Sangkranti, last day of the Bengali Calendar year having food with at least 14 different kinds of leafy greens (Shak). This is a natural auditing that ensures renewable food sources for future. Modern agriculture fails to ensure the uncultivated food because of use of fertilisers and herbicides. The availability of uncultivated food is an indication of future possibilities of food and healthy life. 

It is very unfortunate that in Bangladesh where soil can cultivate resources that are more valuable than gold, in the name of science we are getting the genetically modified crops like Bt Brinjal and RB Potato. Genetically modified crops promoted by corporate giants like Monsanto make the crops reliant on herbicide glyphosate (marketed as Roundup) that spawns a burgeoning population of Roundup-resistant ‘super weeds’. GMOs are not an answer to future food production but a serious threat to our future agriculture.

Let Bangladeshi soil cultivate its own gold for a renewable future.

Farida Akhter is the executive director of UBINIG and organiser of Nayakrishi Andolon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

OrdinaryGenius said:


> ভাইব্রাদারস, চলেন কয়েক জন মিলে অবসর সময়ে ভারতি সাবফোরামে স্পামিং করি। বাইঞ্চুতেরা আমাদের সাবফোরামটারে যখন নষ্ট করবেই আমরাও তাদেরটা করি! কি বলেন?


Amader subforum nosto korar jonne bharotio-der laage na. Amra nijerai jothesto!

Aar oikhane ei kaaj korte gele, ora shob ekshath hoye kaaj kore...amader 'unity' 'ekota-r' kotha aar nai bollam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Russell said:


> Amader subforum nosto korar jonne bharotio-der laage na. Amra nijerai jothesto!
> 
> Aar oikhane ei kaaj korte gele, ora shob ekshath hoye kaaj kore...amader 'unity' 'ekota-r' kotha aar nai bollam.


Ache.Ekbar cheshta korte hobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, July 05, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:30 PM, July 08, 2017
*A riot of colours*
Reaz Ahmad





It is indeed a fiesta of foliages and plants. A riot of colours; colours of flowers - that come in all shades and hues.

A stroll through this year's National Tree Fair in the city's Agargaon is a welcome respite from the urban cacophony. This yearly carnival of nature greets all and sundry with its serene beauty - and visitors tend to appreciate the wide range of fruit plants, flowers and orchids this country now produces.

One can buy from an assortment of saplings of seasonal fruits to flowers, ornamental and medicinal plants, banana plants derived through tissue culture to bonsai with low-hanging mangoes, and from grubber to sprayer to many other farm implements.

People numbering in their hundreds are visiting the annual fair, being held since 1993 at the Forest Department's behest, to have a fresh breath of the fragrances of homegrown and exotic fruit plants and soothe their eyes with the sight of a feast of flowers.






Bonsai plants with low-hanging mangoes. Photo: Rashed Shumon
Around a 100 stalls are showcasing thousands of varieties of young trees. A month since the prime minister declared the fair open in early June, the extravaganza goes on. From the first day of the current month till now, the fair has fetched nearly Tk. 3.5 crores in revenue, with nurseries selling nearly a million pieces of saplings.

The National Tree Fair 2017, which was set to draw to an end yesterday, has now been extended for 15 more days due to high enthusiasm shown from both sides - plant sellers and buyers.

Strolling about the fair, one can see many people admiring the bonsai, a Japanese art form using trees grown in containers. The fair boasts an array of bonsais of ficus benghalensis, ashvatha, cactuses and even mangoes. Living Art has been there for the past three decades developing skills and expertise in bonsai planting. It brought to the fair the bonsai version of the all-year-round mangoes. One can buy that at a price range of Tk. 3000 to 7000 depending on the size.

CEO of Living Art, K.M Sabuj, was away - his mother Shirin Begum, also a bonsai graduate, who was sitting inside the stall, told this correspondent that mangoes of sweet quality grow thrice a year in their bonsai version.

Outside the stall of Square Agro Development and Processing, visitors could be seen gazing at the display. A row of young banana trees neatly arranged in line drew one's attention. Square's agrobiotech division's senior executive, Nafisa Akhter Rouf, told The Daily Star that they've gone to great lengths with hi-quality banana sapling production through application of tissue culture. Demand is high as well, said Nafisa.

A visitor bought two packs of vermicompost - a worms-derived natural fertiliser - from the stall of Brac's nursery. Those two kilograms of vermicompost cost him Tk. 100. He said the product would help him grow his plants faster.

At Krishibid Upakaran Nursery, one can buy many small farm implements like grubber, sprayer, pruning hooks etc. Interestingly, not all are homemade though - some of these were indeed imported from China.




And banana saplings derived through tissue culture also drew their attention at the fair. Photo: Rashed Shumon
Likewise, there was an array of fruit and orchid saplings from Thailand and India - available in the fair. The local nurseries, however, said they've locally adapted many of the imported ornamental plants and fruit plants - which people grow in their gardens in Bangladesh now. These include, among others, Thai red guava, Forbidden Fruit (Thai jambura), Totapuri mango (from southern India), and Laily-Majnu (a croton species from India). There are other exotic trees of Dragon Fruit, Passion Fruit, and Avocado etc.

A stall that goes by the name - Saudi Khejur Nursery - was selling a particular variety of date plants (Ajwa date, a Saudi delicacy) at Tk. 1 lakh a piece. Asked about the exorbitant price, an elderly staff present there advised, "You better go for Bari (Bangladesh Agricultural Research Institute) date saplings that we also sell here at Tk. 15,000." 

The fair is also a treasure trove for people who like to get themselves introduced to a wide range of plant varieties that we so fondly treasure. One can get to witness for the first time in their life how the plant of a river ebony (Gub) looks like or from where the saints collect seeds for their 'Ruddrakkher Mala' - the Ruddrakkhya tree (Elaeocarpus serratus). 

Without the initiatives of tree-loving individuals, this country would have been void of whatever greenery we are left with. And this fair has been a wonderful place for many to source their plants.

The forest department, which organises the fair each year under the Forestry and Environment Ministry, has command over 16 lakh hectares of forest land out of a total 26 lakh hectares. Sundarbans, the world's largest mangrove forest, constitutes 40 percent of that.

It is indeed a fiesta of foliages and plants. A riot of colours; colours of flowers - that come in all shades and hues.

A stroll through this year's National Tree Fair in the city's Agargaon is a welcome respite from the urban cacophony. This yearly carnival of nature greets all and sundry with its serene beauty - and visitors tend to appreciate the wide range of fruit plants, flowers and orchids this country now produces.

One can buy from an assortment of saplings of seasonal fruits to flowers, ornamental and medicinal plants, banana plants derived through tissue culture to bonsai with low-hanging mangoes, and from grubber to sprayer to many other farm implements.

People numbering in their hundreds are visiting the annual fair, being held since 1993 at the Forest Department's behest, to have a fresh breath of the fragrances of homegrown and exotic fruit plants and soothe their eyes with the sight of a feast of flowers.




Bonsai plants with low-hanging mangoes. Photo: Rashed Shumon
Around a 100 stalls are showcasing thousands of varieties of young trees. A month since the prime minister declared the fair open in early June, the extravaganza goes on. From the first day of the current month till now, the fair has fetched nearly Tk. 3.5 crores in revenue, with nurseries selling nearly a million pieces of saplings.

The National Tree Fair 2017, which was set to draw to an end yesterday, has now been extended for 15 more days due to high enthusiasm shown from both sides - plant sellers and buyers.

Strolling about the fair, one can see many people admiring the bonsai, a Japanese art form using trees grown in containers. The fair boasts an array of bonsais of ficus benghalensis, ashvatha, cactuses and even mangoes. Living Art has been there for the past three decades developing skills and expertise in bonsai planting. It brought to the fair the bonsai version of the all-year-round mangoes. One can buy that at a price range of Tk. 3000 to 7000 depending on the size.

CEO of Living Art, K.M Sabuj, was away - his mother Shirin Begum, also a bonsai graduate, who was sitting inside the stall, told this correspondent that mangoes of sweet quality grow thrice a year in their bonsai version.

Outside the stall of Square Agro Development and Processing, visitors could be seen gazing at the display. A row of young banana trees neatly arranged in line drew one's attention. Square's agrobiotech division's senior executive, Nafisa Akhter Rouf, told The Daily Star that they've gone to great lengths with hi-quality banana sapling production through application of tissue culture. Demand is high as well, said Nafisa.

A visitor bought two packs of vermicompost - a worms-derived natural fertiliser - from the stall of Brac's nursery. Those two kilograms of vermicompost cost him Tk. 100. He said the product would help him grow his plants faster.

At Krishibid Upakaran Nursery, one can buy many small farm implements like grubber, sprayer, pruning hooks etc. Interestingly, not all are homemade though - some of these were indeed imported from China.




And banana saplings derived through tissue culture also drew their attention at the fair. Photo: Rashed Shumon
Likewise, there was an array of fruit and orchid saplings from Thailand and India - available in the fair. The local nurseries, however, said they've locally adapted many of the imported ornamental plants and fruit plants - which people grow in their gardens in Bangladesh now. These include, among others, Thai red guava, Forbidden Fruit (Thai jambura), Totapuri mango (from southern India), and Laily-Majnu (a croton species from India). There are other exotic trees of Dragon Fruit, Passion Fruit, and Avocado etc.

A stall that goes by the name - Saudi Khejur Nursery - was selling a particular variety of date plants (Ajwa date, a Saudi delicacy) at Tk. 1 lakh a piece. Asked about the exorbitant price, an elderly staff present there advised, "You better go for Bari (Bangladesh Agricultural Research Institute) date saplings that we also sell here at Tk. 15,000." 

The fair is also a treasure trove for people who like to get themselves introduced to a wide range of plant varieties that we so fondly treasure. One can get to witness for the first time in their life how the plant of a river ebony (Gub) looks like or from where the saints collect seeds for their 'Ruddrakkher Mala' - the Ruddrakkhya tree (Elaeocarpus serratus). 

Without the initiatives of tree-loving individuals, this country would have been void of whatever greenery we are left with. And this fair has been a wonderful place for many to source their plants.

The forest department, which organises the fair each year under the Forestry and Environment Ministry, has command over 16 lakh hectares of forest land out of a total 26 lakh hectares. Sundarbans, the world's largest mangrove forest, constitutes 40 percent of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

নেগেটিভ রেটিং এর বউনি করলাম ভাইলোগস... 

নাইয়ার সাহেব খুশি হইয়া একটা নেগেটিভ রেটিং ধরাইয়া দিলেন।

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> নেগেটিভ রেটিং এর বউনি করলাম ভাইলোগস...
> 
> নাইয়ার সাহেব খুশি হইয়া একটা নেগেটিভ রেটিং ধরাইয়া দিলেন।


Ki post korsilen?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Ki post korsilen?


বাংলাদেশ লইয়া খারাপ কথা কইছিল। আমিও সমান তালে দিছি। ফলাফল এখন পর্যন্ত ৩টা নেগেটিভ রেটিং রুজি করলাম।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> বাংলাদেশ লইয়া খারাপ কথা কইছিল। আমিও সমান তালে দিছি। ফলাফল এখন পর্যন্ত ৩টা নেগেটিভ রেটিং রুজি করলাম।


Cholbo. Problem nai. Loafer shalar 30 ta negative rating. Tap koydin por por aisha shuru kore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> বাংলাদেশ লইয়া খারাপ কথা কইছিল। আমিও সমান তালে দিছি। ফলাফল এখন পর্যন্ত ৩টা নেগেটিভ রেটিং রুজি করলাম।



Whatever you do, you cannot contest and compete the talent Loafer has with -47. Not your thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

bd_4_ever said:


> Whatever you do, you cannot contest and compete the talent Loafer has with -47. Not your thing.


এখন থেকে ইন্ডিয়ান সেকশনেও হামলা হবে। লোফার হারামীরে হারাইয়াই দম নিমু।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

০২:১৩ অপরাহ্ন, জুলাই ১৩, ২০১৭ / সর্বশেষ সংশোধিত: ০৩:২৫ অপরাহ্ন, জুলাই ১৩, ২০১৭
*আমাদের এমপিরা সৌভাগ্যবান!*





স্টার ফাইল ফটো

শাখাওয়াত লিটন

নিঃসন্দেহে আমাদের এমপিরা সৌভাগ্যবান! সংসদে অবারিত বাকস্বাধীনতা পেতে তাদেরকে কোনো সংগ্রাম করতে হয়নি; দীর্ঘদিন ধরে যে সংগ্রাম করতে হয়েছিল ব্রিটিশ এমপিদের। ওয়েস্টমিনিস্টার মডেলের সংসদীয় গণতন্ত্রের অনুসারী হিসেবে ব্রিটিশদের সংগ্রামের বিজয়ের সুফল আমাদের এমপিরাও ভোগ করছেন।

সংসদে বক্তব্য দেওয়ার সময় আমাদের কোনো এমপি আদালত অবমাননা অথবা মানহানিকর মন্তব্য করলেও তার বিরুদ্ধে আইনি ব্যবস্থা নেওয়া যায় না। কোনো এমপির বক্তব্যে কেউ সংক্ষুব্ধ হলে তাকে ক্ষোভ নিজের ভেতরেই পুষে রাখতে হবে প্রতিকারহীনভাবে। কেননা ব্রিটিশ এমপিদের মত তারাও যেকোনো বক্তব্যের জন্য দায়মুক্ত।

রাষ্ট্রীয় ক্ষমতার নিয়ন্ত্রণ এবং সংসদের অধিকার প্রতিষ্ঠায় ব্রিটিশ এমপিদেরকে রাজা-রানীর শাসন আমলে দীর্ঘ সংগ্রাম করার সময় অনেক দমন-পীড়ন সইতে হয়েছে। সে সময় সংসদের প্রাধিকার এবং দায়মুক্তি নিয়ে ব্রিটিশ আদালতের সাথেও এমপিদের দ্বন্দ্ব চলে। কেননা রাজতন্ত্রের সময় আদালত সংসদকে দায়মুক্তি এবং বিশেষ অধিকার নির্ধারণের সম্পূর্ণ ক্ষমতা দিতে অস্বীকার করেছিল।

কয়েকটি উদাহরণ স্মরণ করলেই সংসদ এবং রাজার দ্বন্দ্বের তীব্রতা অনুধাবন করা যাবে। রাজার শাসনের বিরুদ্ধাচরণ করার দায়ে ১৬৪২ সালের ৪ জানুয়ারি রাজা সেনাবাহিনী নিয়ে সংসদে প্রবেশ করেন পাঁচ জন এমপিকে গ্রেফতার করতে। ক্ষুব্ধ রাজা সংসদে প্রবেশ করে দেখেন সেই পাঁচজন এমপি অনুপস্থিত। স্পিকারের আসনে বসে রাজা; বলেন ‘দেখছি পাখিরা উড়ে গেছে।’ তারপর তিনি স্পিকারের কাছে পাঁচজন এমপির অবস্থান সম্পর্কে জানতে চান। কিন্তু স্পিকার সেটা জানাতে কৌশলে অস্বীকার করে যে বক্তব্য দেন তা আজ ইতিহাসের অংশ হয়ে আছে। রাজার সামনে হাঁটু গেরে বসে তিনি জানান, দেখার জন্য তার চোখ নেই, কথা বলার জন্য নেই জিহ্বা। তিনি এই সংসদের সেবক। সংসদ যেমন আদেশ করে তিনি সে অনুযায়ী দায়িত্ব পালন করেন।

সংসদের প্রধান হিসেবে স্পিকারের ভূমিকাও ছিল অবিস্মরণীয়। তিনি ছিলেন সংসদের সভাপতি। সংসদে কী আলোচনা হত; কী প্রস্তাব গ্রহণ করা হত তিনি রাজা বা রানীকে সেসব অবহিত করতেন। এ দায়িত্ব পালনের জন্যই তাকে বলা হত স্পিকার বা প্রবক্তা। সেই থেকেই স্পিকার পদের সৃষ্টি। রাষ্ট্রীয় ক্ষমতা নিয়ন্ত্রণে রাজতন্ত্র এবং সংসদের সুদীর্ঘ সংগ্রামের সময় স্পিকারের জন্য এ দায়িত্ব পালন সুখকর ছিল না মোটেও। দায়িত্ব পালন করতে গিয়ে বেশ কয়েক জন স্পিকার রাজা বা রানীর রোষানলে পরে নির্মমভাবে নিহত, কারারুদ্ধ বা অন্যভাবে নিগৃহীত হন।

এ জন্য কেউ স্পিকার হতে চাইতেন না। হাউস অব কমন্স এ কাউকে স্পিকার নির্বাচিত করে তাকে টেনে হিঁচড়ে স্পিকারের আসনে বসান হত। তবে পদে বসার পর স্পীকার সংসদে মর্যাদা রক্ষায় সচেষ্ট থাকতেন। এটাই রীতি হিসাবে দীর্ঘ দিন চলে। এমনকি ১৬৮৮ সালের সফল বিপ্লবের পর রাষ্ট্রীয় ক্ষমতা সংসদের নিয়ন্ত্রণে আসার পরও এ রীতি কয়েক দশক অব্যাহত থাকে। অবশেষে ১৭২৮ সালে হাউস অফ কমন্সের নব-নির্বাচিত স্পিকার এ রীতি বর্জন করেন।

সংসদ এবং রাজতন্ত্রের মধ্যকার দ্বন্দ্বে সংসদ জয়ী হবার পর একজন রাজাকেও প্রাণ দিতে হয়েছে।

তবে নিজদের অর্জিত স্বাধীনতার যথেচ্ছ ব্যবহার ঠেকাতে ব্রিটিশ এমপিরা সচেষ্ট থেকেছেন বরাবর। অবারিত বাকস্বাধীনতার সুযোগ নিয়ে সংসদে যথেচ্ছভাবে বক্তব্য দেওয়ার সুযোগ ব্রিটিশ সংসদে নেই। সংসদ তার নিজস্ব ব্যবস্থাপনায় সংসদে বক্তব্য নিয়ন্ত্রণে রেখে চলেছে। আপত্তিকর বক্তব্য রাখার জন্য অতীতে অনেক এমপিকে সংসদের নিকট ব্যাখ্যা দিতে হয়েছে। কোনো কোনো এমপিকে তিরস্কার করা হয়েছে। অনেককে শাস্তি পর্যন্ত পেতে হয়েছে। কয়েকজন এমপিকে সংসদ থেকে বহিষ্কারও করা হয়েছে। বর্তমানে এমপিদের বিরুদ্ধে এমন শাস্তিমূলক ব্যবস্থা আর নিতে হয় না। কেননা বিশেষ অধিকার ভোগকারী একজন ব্যক্তি হিসেবে প্রত্যেক সদস্য অন্যজনের অধিকার সম্পর্কে সচেতন হয়েছেন।

আমাদের সংসদেও সদস্যারা যেন তাদের বিশেষ অধিকার যথেচ্ছ ভাবে ব্যাবহার না করেন সে জন্য সংসদের কার্যপ্রণালী বিধিতে কিছু বিধি নিষেধ আরোপ করা হয়েছে। সদ্যদের যথেচ্ছ বক্তব্য এবং আচরণ নিয়ন্ত্রণে স্পিকারকেও যথেষ্ট ক্ষমতা দেওয়া হয়েছে। কোনো এমপি আপত্তিকর মন্তব্য করলে স্পিকার তাকে থামিয়ে দিতে পারেন। আপত্তিকর বক্তব্য বাতিল করতে পারেন। তারপরও কোনো এমপি আপত্তিকর আচরণ করলে তিনি তাকে সংসদ থেকে বের করে দিতে পারেন।

আমাদের এমপিদের সৌভাগ্য যে এসব বিধিবিধান বইয়ের পাতায় রয়ে গেছে। বাস্তবে তার প্রতিফলন নেই বলে অনেক এমপি সংসদে ফ্রি স্টাইল গালিগালাজ অব্যাহত রাখতে পেরেছেন। আর সে কারণে ১৯৯১ সালে সংসদীয় গণতন্ত্রের পুনর্যাত্রা শুরু হবার পর থেকে আস্তে আস্তে সংসদীয় ভাষার অবনতি ঘটেই চলে। প্রতিপক্ষকে ঘায়েল করতে অশালীন এবং অশ্রাব্য ভাষার ব্যবহার বাড়তে শুরু করে। গত নবম জাতীয় সংসদে সরকারি ও বিরোধী দলের এমপিদের বাহাসে এমন সব অশালীন শব্দ ব্যবহৃত হয়েছে যেগুলো সংবাদপত্রে মুদ্রণ অযোগ্য ছিল। হতাশ এবং ক্ষুব্ধ কয়েক জন জ্যেষ্ঠ সদস্য এমন মন্তব্য করেছেন যে, বাসায় পরিবারের সদস্যদের সামনে টেলিভিশনে সরাসরি সম্প্রচারিত সংসদের অধিবেশন শোনার অযোগ্য।

অতীতে অনেক এমপি সংসদে তাদের বিশেষ অধিকারের সুযোগ নিয়ে অনেক ব্যক্তিবর্গ যারা সংসদ সদস্য নন তাদের সম্পর্কেও প্রচুর অশালীন এবং কটু মন্তব্য করেছেন। সেই ধারা বদলায়নি। আদালত কর্তৃক সংবিধানের ষোড়শ সংশোধনী বাতিল হবার পর গত রবিবার এমপিরা সংসদে যে ভাষায় বিচার বিভাগ, প্রধান বিচারপতি এবং কয়েকজন আইনজীবীকে আক্রমণ করেছেন তাতেই প্রমাণিত হয় পরিস্থিতির তেমন কোনো উন্নতি হয়নি। অবস্থা যে তিমিরে ছিল সেখানেই রয়ে গেছে। অধিকার অর্জন চেয়ে রক্ষা করা যে কঠিন তা আমাদের এমপিরা প্রমাণ করে চলেছেন।


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> বাংলাদেশ লইয়া খারাপ কথা কইছিল। আমিও সমান তালে দিছি। ফলাফল এখন পর্যন্ত ৩টা নেগেটিভ রেটিং রুজি করলাম।



3 ta aar kita, ami 11 ta hazam korci.  Aaro katla baqi Allahu alam......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

A quiet, peaceful and rain showered Sylhet.




@UKBengali @Arefin007 @OrdinaryGenius @Saiful Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

http://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/nature-quest-eden-egrets-1432903

12:00 AM, July 14, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:15 AM, July 14, 2017
*Nature Quest: Eden of egrets*




A great egret near its nest in Dapdapia in Barisal. Photo: Sayam U Chowdhury

Sayam U Chowdhury

Unlike winter, monsoon is a quiet season for bird-watchers and travellers but the season holds its own beauty. For nature lovers, it's a season to celebrate life and colour. As many birds breed during monsoon, this period is an excellent opportunity to study breeding birds and to identify water bird breeding colonies. In one of these recent quests, I along with a few friends set off to conduct a count at an egret colony, close to Barisal city.

As we crossed the Dapdapia Bridge in Barisal, the sky played its games, clouds gathered and monsoon poured upon us. A road guarded by tall trees took us far from the city and we landed by a river where sailboats roam free.

During monsoon the southern part of Bangladesh, crisscrossed with many rivers, creeks and seasonal wetlands, turns into a paradise for resident water birds. Food becomes plentiful as wetlands expand with rain, and frog, fish and other aquatic species breed. For centuries our water birds have been using short window of opportunity to reproduce as they can feed their young with abundant food supply in local wetland.

However, our wetlands are diminishing quickly thanks mainly to rural development and agriculture. Suitable nesting trees are scarce as people no longer let native trees grow and plant commercially profitable invasive trees in villages. People collect chicks and eggs from heronry and often shoot the adults for food.

In such a dire situation, some people still offer shelter to wildlife even after sacrificing their own comfort. In this quest, we encountered a woman who has a greater heart than many of us. We rarely read positive news about wildlife and often find news of how animals are killed or captured. Therefore, I strive to find positive stories about people who help contribute to nature without expecting anything back.

Sumitra Bonik is one such woman. She let around 80 Great Egret, Intermediate Egret and 20 Little Cormorants to build nest and produce offspring in her backyard. She feels that these birds are like her own children as they chose her garden to build nests although suitable nesting trees are available in other villages. She and her family often fight with local hunters to protect these birds. If a chick falls out of the nest, she puts them back.

There are many other water bird colonies in villages across the country where locals protect these birds. They seem to understand the value of nature and our future.

The writer is a Conservation Biologist and Ornithologist, currently working on threatened species conservation and research in Bangladesh and abroad. He can be reached at sayam_uc@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

আমি মনে করি আমাদের বাংলাদেশি মেম্বারদের অতি আবেগি কমেন্ট/ক্লেইম না করাই উচিত। এতে তর্কে একে অন্যকে সাপোর্ট দেওয়া সহজ হবে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

12:00 AM, May 27, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:52 AM, May 27, 2016
*NATURE QUEST*
*Blue beauty of Saint Martin's*




A pair of Pacific Reef Egret sitting on coral on Chhera Dwip near Saint Martin's Island. Photo: Sayam U Chowdhury

Sayam U Chowdhury

I could barely wait when I first heard that a pair of blue birds had temporarily made their home on the southernmost tip of our land. It might sound crazy to most that I travelled nearly 400km to the Saint Martin's Island just to see a bird! No kidding, the reward after the long journey was extraordinary. To me, it was far more interesting than just taking a bath in the ocean or having Rupchanda twice a day.

It was winter of 2009 and probably the coldest day of the year when a bus dropped us at Keramtoli, where a sailing-ship awaited to cruise us to the island. The alacrity of people to get on the ship have always amused me and I always wondered why do they go all the way to the Saint Martin's for only three hours, often too clumsy to notice what's around them and gladly return home with few snaps behind the mangrove or against the setting sun. Perhaps, that's all they can possibly imagine to do being close to nature.

Well, as wildlife watchers we are not always fortunate to find our targets, especially when there are more commercial trees or no tress in the forests or salt pans across the wetlands. However, we still find reasons to worship our wildlife in every corner of our land. One firm example of it is the Pacific Reef Egret on Saint Martin's Island.

It was the lowest peak of the ebb tide when we landed on the island. I could not wait any longer to get to Chhera Dwip where the bird was originally sighted. Tide plays a key role while searching for water birds along the coast. Most water birds often rest during high tide. Therefore, the ebb tide was a minor setback for me to start the search right away. I hired a boat and headed further offshore to test my fortune.

I searched every corner of Chhera Dwip for the blue bird -- from the sandy shores to the gravely placed dead corals. Whimbrels, Sand Plovers and Ruddy Turnstones came by. As the day rolled on, the tidal water began to emerge, filling in the gaps created by my footprints or the thin cracks formed while the Whimbrel dug deeper into the mud to hunt crustaceans. The splendour of nature was at its best but no sign of the treasure I was looking for.

The next morning I went back to the site, putting all hopes together in my pair of old binoculars. The name Chhera Dwip sounds appropriate only when the tidal water inundates the surroundings, detaching it from the main island. Chhera Dwip appeared incredibly smaller than the day before and all my hopes of seeing the Pacific Reef Egret were pinned on my luck and hard work for the next few hours.

The sun was against me but I could still see an indistinct limestone on the horizon. I walked further and after a few footsteps, a beam of blue blazed as the dead coral turned alive. Yes, there it was – the secret of Saint Martin's! What a brilliant bird with more charcoal-grey than blue. For them, life on this island was perhaps very different now than several decades ago when there were no fancy hotels, and only a few islanders caught fish from the sea and cultivated rice.

While searching for peace the egret pair ended up at the furthermost spot of Chhera Dwip, hiding in the cliffs of dead corals from hundreds of tourists each day.

And thus my sojourn ended with profound emotions attached to this magical land and the blue bird. Days passed by in search of new philosophy of life and new adventures. I went back to Chhera Dwip a few more times but never saw the pair again. Is this it? Did we push them from our land forever?

Sayam U Chowdhury is a Conservation Biologist, currently working on threatened species conservation and research in Bangladesh and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Me and my friends just made this...hope you guys enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hasan89

Anubis said:


> Me and my friends just made this...hope you guys enjoy it.



What's your youtube channel? That was pretty good nicely done. Make series of it. Could turn into some sort natok and future hits more you upload on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

*Swarna Dwip offers a glimpse into ‘prosperous Bangladesh’*
Kazi Enamul Hoque, Comilla Correspondent, bdnews24.com
Published: 2017-07-21 19:11:45.0 BdST Updated: 2017-07-21 19:28:54.0 BdST







*‘Swarna Dwip’, an island in the Bay of Bengal that once served as a paradise for robbers and pirates is now not only a training ground for the Bangladesh Army but also offers a glimpse of how a prosperous Bangladesh may look like*





The 370-square-kilometre land is now thriving with multiple development projects of the government on dairy farming, fishing, vegetation and forestation.

Under the supervision of the army, the land is far from the reach of thieves and criminals but unlike other parts of the country, it is a safe haven for different species of birds and buffaloes.

The army’s 33rd Infantry Division from Comilla Cantonment is now in command of the island, located nearly six kilometres into the sea from Subarnachar’s Katakhal in Noakhali, while the Comilla Area Command oversees the whole operation.

One of the coordinating officers, Major Morshedul Azad said there were five large-size lakes and numerous ponds in the island with an abundance of fish.

“A coconut orchard is being developed for which 1,500 saplings of coconut trees have been imported from Vietnam. Other vegetables are also grown there. Dead animals and wastes are buried in the ground to avoid pollution,” he said.











There are more than 200 buffaloes, 300 sheep and 1,200 hens, ducks and pigeons in the dairy farms, said Major Saidur Rahman, who was also in charge of supervising the projects.

“We have set up cheese factories. These factories produce 100 kilograms of cheese on average per day from buffalo milk,” said Maj Rahman.

The fish, meat, milk, eggs and cheese produced at Swarna Dwip Military Dairy Farm meets the demand for protein of the locals and the surplus is taken to the cantonments in Chittagong and Comilla, said the officials.

Ten acres of land are now in use to cultivate Hira-2 paddy and 60 farmers have secured part-time employment in the process. Deep tube-wells have been set up to irrigate the land.

The land has produced 302 mounds of paddy even in adverse weather conditions, added Maj Rahman.

The Ministry of Environment and Forests have so far set up two multipurpose cyclone centres at a cost of Tk 70 million while three more are under way, he added.

A Tk 1.6 million protect has brought an area of 116 hectares under forestation which now plays a pivotal role in preventing environmental disasters, said Major Azad.

“A total of 2,000 seeds of Keora and 60,000 seeds of Paban Jhau trees have been sown by spraying them from a helicopter over the south and southeast zone,” he said adding that 35 villages have also been designed.

Already 4,379 families are earning their livelihoods through the projects here.

Environment and Forests Minister Anwar Hossain Monju came visited the island on Tuesday and told journalists that the zone was a dream come true for Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

“She regularly gets updates on the Swarna Dwip. With her support and the efforts of the army, it will soon become another prosperous Bangladesh,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Socio-economic significance of Arabic language*

*Khan Sarifuzzaman*

Last Eid day we were listening to a religious preaching (Khutba) of the Imam along with around seven thousand Musolli (people who stand for prayer) at Kolatia Eidgah ground, Keranigong, Dhaka. The speech was full of emotion. But, within a short span of time, my heart was filled up with grievances by some questions, such as- what type of a nation are we who cannot understand the sermon of our teachers or leaders.

So passionately the Imam was presenting his lecture that his gesture–posture and movements of the hands were demonstrating the spirit but what an idiotic audience hardly could understand the lecture, because it was delivered in Arabic!

*Learning the meaning*
Same incident is repeated on every Friday during Arabic Khutba session while crores of Muslims across the world young and old pass the time only watching the face of Imam as part of religious obligation understanding nothing. Every day, almost every Muslim is reading or reciting the holy Quran and the Hadith but most of us don’t grasp anything from these great sources of knowledge.

The purpose of this writing is to show some rationales of learning Arabic. One of the causes of religious misconceptions, extremism and militancy is the failure to learn and develop the proper religious concepts from our scriptures written in Arabic which are recited in our regular prayer (Salat) and Ibadat. We who are such an unconscious nation regularly are reading as well as listening the divine guidelines, but we do not or even try to understand the inner appeal of it.

Bangladeshis, residing in the Middle East, forms the largest part of the community around worldwide Bangladeshi diaspora. Out of the 3,975,550 Bangladeshis abroad approximately 2,820,000 live within the Middle East, 0.075% of the Middle East population, with half of them in Saudi Arabia, and a quarter of them in the United Arab Emirates. Saudi Arabia alone has been the largest source of remittance as non-residents Bangladeshis (NRBs) living there sent $2.694 billion from the kingdom in 11 months (until May) of the 2015-16 fiscal year.

According to available statistics at Bangladesh Bank, Saudi Arabia is followed by the United Arab Emirates (UAE) are the highest contributors for our remittance. Bangladesh received a total of $7.729 billion from all eight countries in the Middle-East, including the two countries (Saudi Arabia and UAE) in 2014-15.

*Arabic knowledge helps*
If the government, the NGO and the personal initiatives are taken in planned way to teach Arabic in short courses or long courses before sending our workers in the Middle East countries, our unskilled workers could face the primary and secondary hassle successfully communicating with native people. In the school, college, university and Madrasa syllabus government should include communicative Arabic beside Bangali and English. Moreover, for the Arabic language skill the demand of Bangladeshi workers obviously will augment in Arab countries as well as other Arabic-spoken places of the world.
As many as 420 million people around the world speak Arabic, making it the fifth most spoken language.

(http://istizada.com/complete-list-of-arabic-speaking-countries-2014). English is the most common official language, with recognized status in 51 countries. Arabic, French, and Spanish are also widely recognized. (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Official_language). Furthermore, Arabic is one of the six official language of UNO for its worldwide use and importance. Many linguists opine that Arabic is the first language of human beings because according to Ahle Kitab (the people who receive message from the Creator) Adam and Eve are the first couple on the earth having Semitic (Arabic) language.
We have got the English language as the colonial legacy but before that during the Muslim rule in India, its official language was Farsi as well as its source of law was Islamic shariah law written in Arabic. For the long rule of Muslim Nawabs and Sultans along with the arrival of Arabian merchants and Islamic preachers in Bengal, Bengali language has been augment for the fusion of Arabic words. Given that out of all foreign words in Bengali language, Arabic words contribute the highest number. So, learning Arabic is easier for Bengali people than any other language.

*A major language*
Arabic which is a very rich and easy language amongst all other dominant languages in the history and current world as well, reminds us the glorious Islamic civilization that led half of the world for hundreds of years as an official language. Anyone can learn reading Arabic language by few-hours effort. From economic and religious viewpoints, non-Muslims also can learn it as for Islam presently is the most spreading religion and the Quran is the most read book of the world.
Communication, especially language skill, is one of the most important factors for all sorts of economic activities in this age of globalization. Above all, to be a conscious and smart Muslim one must learn the meaning of the language of the holy Quran and the Hadith as well as the Muslims believe that it is also the language of hereafter.

Writer is an M.Phil researcher on Middle East Politics in Dhaka University and an assistant professor of BGS, Social Science Faculty, Scholars School & College, Dhanmondi, Dhaka. shoheldu412@gmail.com

*First Chikungunya, now dengue strikes Dhaka*
SAM Staff, July 22, 2017





Amid the spread of Chikungunya, a viral disease transmitted to humans through infected mosquitoes, in the Bangladesh capital Dhaka, another mosquito-borne disease dengue has silently struck the city amid the variation in rainfall pattern.

Dengue is a seasonal fever. Generally, people in the capital get infected with dengue virus when monsoon begins since mosquitoes find a suitable atmosphere and spread the virus.

Official data reveals that only 68 people got infected with dengue virus in first four months of 2016. On the other hand, a total of 254 people suffered from dengue during the same period this year.

A large number (91) of people were infected with dengue virus in the city in January this year while 58 cases were reported in February, followed by 33 in March and 72 in April this year, according to the data provided by the National Health Crisis Management Centre and Control Room of the Director General of Health Services (DGHS).

Dengue fever, also known as breakbone fever, is a mosquito-borne tropical disease caused by the dengue virus. Dengue is spread by two mosquito species-Aedes aegypti and to a lesser extent Aedes albopictus-both of which breed in stagnant water pools.

According to experts, global climate change contributes to variation of rainfall pattern in the South Asia, including Bangladesh, resulting in early outbreak of viral diseases like dengue fever.

“We first identified infections of dengue virus in the capital Dhaka in early January last since rain started early this time and helped mosquitoes spread the virus fast,” in-charge of the National Health Crisis Management Centre and Control Room Dr Ayesha Akhter said while talking to UNB.





The June-September period is the season of dengue fever in Bangladesh. But, the season for the dengue virus is prolonging here as it starts early and continues even after winter sets in.

Official data shows that so far over 660 dengue cases with two fatalities have been reported this year in the capital. Of them, 121 dengue cases were reported in May, followed by 202 in June and 84 up to July 16, 2017.

In 2016, some 6,060 dengue cases with 14 fatalities were found in the city. Maximum 1,544 people suffered from dengue in September last year while 1,451 cases were found in August, followed by 1,077 in October, 928 in July, 522 in November, 254 in June and 145 in December.

Dengue cases are increasing in the country, especially Dhaka and its adjoining areas, day by day. But, it gets less focus due to Chikungunya prevalence. So far, around 17 patients affected with dengue get admitted to different hospitals while 642 got released after taking treatment from hospitals this year.


----------



## Banglar Bir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 413368


বাঙ্গালীরার মধ্যে ঘটি আর বাংগাল জিনিষটা কিতা বা?


----------



## Banglar Bir

[QUOTE="OrdinaryGenius, post: 9694919, member: 144332"*[/QUOTE]

বাঙ্গালীরার মধ্যে ঘটি আর বাংগাল জিনিষটা কিতা বা?*


----------



## Mage

Finally got that thread closed. Lets see whether I get banned or not.

Only warning //pout

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 413368



That is the most unflattering picture of a Bengali woman I have ever seen.

Looks like she's high on dope or something......

By the way this is for Indian Bengalis only. They need an ego boost in front of other Indians.

Bangladeshis don't need anything like that as we have an independent nation - gained after millions of lives sacrificed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bluesky

জুলাই ২৬, ২০১৭ / সর্বশেষ সংশোধিত: ০২:১৭ অপরাহ্ন, জুলাই ২৬, ২০১৭
*শাহপরীর দ্বীপ: যেখানে এসে মিশেছে সাগর, নদী, পাহাড়, জঙ্গল*






শাহানা হুদা

শাহপরীর দ্বীপ, বাংলাদেশের একেবারের দক্ষিণ সীমান্তের নাম। এরপর আর কিছু নেই, শুধু বিস্তৃত জলরাশি। চারপাশে বঙ্গোপসাগরের উত্তাল ঢেউ। অনেক দূরে চোখ রাখলে দেখা যাবে জেলেদের নৌকা সাগরে মাছ ধরছে। আর কোথাও কিছু নেই, কেউ নেই। ঠিক যেন ভূপেন হাজারিকার গানের মত_“মেঘ থম থম করে, কেউ নেই, কিছু নেই”_ । আমরা যখন শাহপরীর দ্বীপের কাঠের লম্বা সাঁকোটার উপর দাঁড়িয়ে ছিলাম, তখন বারবার ঘুরেফিরে এই গানটির কথাগুলোই মনের ভেতর অনুরণিত হচ্ছিল।

অনেকটা সময় ওখানে থেকে আমরা গল্প করলাম। গায়ে মাখলাম সাগরের নোনা জল। অবশ্য আমরা থাকতে থাকতেই চারিদিক কালো হয়ে এলো, শুরু হল হালকা ঝড়ো বাতাস। আকাশ ভেঙে বৃষ্টি নামার আগেই আমরা ছুট লাগালাম নেটং এর দিকে। একবার ভাবলাম এখানে বসেই সাগরের বর্ষা উপভোগ করি। পরে সেই আইডিয়া বাদ দিলাম। এর চেয়ে ঢের বেশি আরামের হবে নাফ নদীর পাশে বাংলোতে বসে বৃষ্টি দেখা।

নেটং টেকনাফের একটি জায়গা, যেখানে আছে বনবিভাগের ডাকবাংলো, পর্যটন মোটেল এবং সড়ক ও জনপথ বিভাগের বাংলো। আমাদের দলটি বড় ছিল বলে ভাগ করে থাকতে হয়েছিল। এখানেই আছে সেন্টমার্টিনে যাওয়ার ফেরিঘাট। অনেকে কক্সবাজার থেকে এসে বা ঢাকা থেকে সরাসরি বাসে করে এসে এখান থেকে সেন্টমার্টিন যান। কিন্তু একবার পরিকল্পনা করে এসে নেটংয়ে দু-এক রাত কাটিয়ে যেতে পারেন। আগে থেকে ব্যবস্থা করে এলে দু’তিনটি বাংলোর যেকোনোটাতেই থাকা যায়, সবগুলোই সুন্দর লোকেশনে। সবগুলো বাংলোই নাফ নদীর পাড়ে। পেছনে জঙ্গলে ঘেরা পাহাড়, সামনে নদী। আর একটু আঁকাবাঁকা পাহাড়ি পথ বেয়ে এগুলেই দেখা যাবে সামনে সমুদ্র।






শাহপরীর দ্বীপ থেকে ফেরার পথে নেমে যেতে পারেন টেকনাফ বাজারে। ওই এলাকায় আমরা যে কয়দিন ছিলাম প্রতিদিনই গিয়েছি টেকনাফ বাজারে। বাজারটি খুব ইন্টারেস্টিং, কারণ অনেক ধরনের পসরা আছে সেখানে। টেকনাফ বাজার না বলে ওটাকে ছোটখাটো বার্মিজ মার্কেটও বলা যায়। বার্মিজ পণ্য আসে নাফ নদী দিয়ে। আরও আছে মাছ, মুরগি, শুটকি, সবজী, শাড়ি-কাপড়, বাসন-কোসনসহ নানারকম জিনিস। আমরা প্রায় প্রতিদিনই কিছু না কিছু কিনতাম। শুধু কি এটা-সেটা কেনা, ওই বাজার থেকে বড় দেশি মোরগ বা সাগরের তাজা মাছ কিনে এনে বাংলোর কুককে দিয়ে রান্না করিয়ে নিতে পারলে ব্যাপারটা আরও যে জম্পেশ হবে, সে বিষয়ে আমি নিশ্চিত। একটু উদ্যোগ নিলে দেশি মোরগ রান্না করে ঢাকাতেও নিয়ে আসা যায়। তবে বিস্তর হাঙ্গামা করতে হয়।

টেকনাফ বাজারের সামনেই রয়েছে মাথিনের কূপ। এই কূপকে ঘিরে প্রচলিত আছে মাথিন নামে একটি মেয়ের ভালবাসা ও দুঃখের কাহিনী। অনেকেই আসে এই কূপটি দেখতে।

টেকনাফ সাগর সৈকতটি কক্সবাজার সৈকতের মত তেমন কোলাহলমুখর নয়। মানুষের ভিড় অনেকটাই কম। নানাধরনের, নানারঙের মাছ ধরার নৌকা আছে, জেলেরা মাছ ধরছে, কেউ শুটকি শুকাচ্ছে, কেউ নৌকায় রং লাগাচ্ছে। সেখানেও বেশ কিছু দোকানপাট আছে। বসে খেয়ে নিতে পারেন ডাব বা নারকেল। আছে গরম চা-সিঙ্গারার দোকানও। তবে টেকনাফে নানা ধরনের মানুষ আছে, সাবধানে এদের সাথে চলতে হয়। কেউ কেউ সুযোগ পেলে পর্যটকদের বিপদে ফেলে।







বর্ষা ছাড়াও অন্য সময়ে যাওয়া যায় শাহপরীর দ্বীপ ও টেকনাফে। তবে গরমকালে না যাওয়াই ভালো। শীতে খুব আনন্দ হয়। হালকা ঠান্ডায় খুব আরাম করে চারপাশটা বেড়িয়ে নেওয়া যায়। চাইলে আশেপাশের জঙ্গলেও যাওয়া যায়। আমরা ইচ্ছে করেই বেছে নিয়েছিলাম বর্ষাকালকে। কারণ আমরা চেয়েছিলাম সমুদ্রের পাশে দাঁড়িয়ে আর নাফ নদীর পাশে বসে বৃষ্টি দেখবো, সঙ্গে গরম চা, পিঁয়াজু খেতে খেতে প্রাণ খুলে গল্প করবো। উনুনে রান্না হতে থাকবে খিচুড়ি, হাঁসের মাংস, গরুর ঝোল, বেগুন ভাজি আর মুচমুচে আলুভাজি। দলের অনেকেই দিনের বেলা যে মাছভাজি আর দেশি মোরগের ভুনাটা খেয়েছে সেটা এখনও ভুলতে পারছে না। ব্যাপারটা একবার ভাবুনতো। জিভে জল এসে যাবে।

যারা ঘুরতে ভালবাসেন, যারা নৌকায় করে নদীতে বাতাস খেতে ভালবাসেন, যারা ভালবাসেন পায়ে হেঁটে পাহাড় দেখতে, সমুদ্রে নাইতে, ভালবাসেন কেবলই ঘুমাতে বা বসে গল্প করতে, ভালবাসেন ঘোরাঘুরির ফাঁকে ফাঁকে ছোটখাটো কেনাকাটা করতে, যারা চান মজাদার সব খাবার খেতে—তাদের জন্যই আমার এই লেখা।

নেটং থেকে যেকোনো সময় নৌকা নিয়ে আপনি ঘুরে বেড়াতে পারেন নাফ নদীতে। নাফ নদীর পানির সাথে সাগরের পানির ও স্রোতের অনেক মিল। অনেক বড় বড় নৌকা ও বড় ফেরি চলাচল করে। পাহাড়ের পাশ দিয়ে বয়ে চলা নাফ নদীর পানি খুবই টলটলে। এমনকি এখানে থাকতে থাকতে একদিনের জন্য বেড়িয়ে আসতে পারেন সেন্টমার্টিন থেকেও।






তবে আমরা নেটং-এ থাকতে থাকতেই হঠাৎ খবর পেয়েছিলাম যে চেষ্টা করলে আমরা নাকি বার্মার মংডুতেও যেতে পারবো। ব্যস অমনি সবাই রাজি হয়ে গেল। স্থানীয় সাংবাদিকদের সহায়তায় ৫০০ টাকা দিয়ে একটা অনুমতিপত্র নিয়ে নাফ নদী দিয়ে নৌকা নিয়ে রওনা দিলাম মংডুর দিকে। বাংলাদেশের সবচেয়ে কাছের এলাকা বার্মার এই মংডু। এখান থেকেই বার্মিজ জিনিসপত্র বাংলাদেশের বাজারে আসে। তবে আমরা যাওয়ার অনুমতি পেয়েছিলাম মাত্র ৮ ঘণ্টার জন্য। সকালে ঢুকে সন্ধ্যার মধ্যে ওখান থেকে বেরিয়ে আসতে হবে। আমরা গুর্খা বাহিনীর চেকআপ শেষ করে মংডুতে ঢুকলাম। সেখানে কোন বাহন নেই। বড় বড় রাস্তাঘাট কিন্তু যানবাহন নেই। আছে কিছু দোকানপাট। সেখানেই আমরা দিনের খাবার খেলাম বার্মিজ রুই মাছ দিয়ে। হেঁটে হেঁটে বিভিন্ন দোকানপাটে ঘুরলাম। সব দোকানই চালাচ্ছে মেয়েরা। এরপর সন্ধ্যার আগেই ফিরে আসতে হল, কারণ মংডুতে সন্ধ্যায় বিদ্যুৎ থাকে না।

এখনও সেই সুযোগটা আছে কিনা আমি জানি না। তবে যদি কেউ নেটং-এ থাকতে যান বা শাহপরীর দ্বীপে যান একবার খোঁজ নিয়ে দেখতেই পারেন, এখনও মংডু ঘুরে আসা যায় কিনা। এক বলে দুই গোল, ব্যাপারটা মন্দ নয়, বরং উত্তেজনাপূর্ণ।

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

*Terrorism in Bangladesh under the guise of politics*
*Canada’s high court condemns the Bangladesh Nationalist Party*





The western media and several otherwise well-intentioned nongovernmental organizations routinely criticize Bangladesh for taking actions against leaders of the country’s main opposition party, the Bangladesh Nationalist Party, or BNP. They assume that accusing opposition party members with crimes is automatically undemocratic and undermines the rule of law.

In fact, the opposite is the case, and a top court in Canada recently provided proof.

Earlier this year, Judge Henry S. Brown in the Federal Court of Canada, acting in an immigration case, concluded that the BNP willfully engages in terrorism and violence to further its aims in Bangladesh.

He wrote in January that “BNP is or was a terrorist organization,” upholding a decision by an immigration officer denying permanent residency to a BNP member.

For the Bangladeshis who have suffered through BNP-backed violence in recent years — ranging from overturning railway cars to firebombing buses full of civilians — the ruling must have come as obvious news, like a court declaring that the sky is blue. Still, it is notable that the BNP’s status as a terrorist organization was set in legal language by a major world power.

The case was heard because two Bangladeshi BNP members — Mohammad Jewel Hossain Gazi and Naseem Al Janna Chowdhury — were granted asylum by Canada in 2014 and 2015. They applied for permanent residence status, but were denied by an immigration officer, because the officer determined — partly on Mr. Gazi’s own testimony — that the BNP is a terrorist organization. They appealed the officer’s decision to the federal court, which upheld the decision denying them permanent residence status.

The rulings of the Federal Court shed international light on a sustained campaign of bombings and terrorism — particularly against religious minorities — by the BNP and its allies dating back to 2001. In the aftermath of its election victory that year, the BNP unleashed violence against Hindus, Buddhists, Christians and supporters of the Awami League, which is currently the governing party of Bangladesh.

In the lead-up to the 2014 general elections, both the BNP and its principal ally, Jamaat-e-Islami, ratcheted up their terrorism across Bangladesh. Attacks on religious houses of worship and power stations as well as the use of gasoline bombs and targeted assaults on commuter buses were all too common. Thousands of people were burned in these attacks, many disfigured for life. Others — including teenagers — were killed. At least 20 members of local law enforcement agencies gave their lives trying to defend the innocent victims of these crimes.

During Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina’s successful 2008 run for office, she promised to establish an International War Crimes Tribunal to bring justice to the perpetrators of atrocities during Bangladesh’s 1971 War of Independence from Pakistan. This position helped propel her to the prime minister’s seat.

But it put the BNP on the defensive because of its alliance with Jamaat-e-Islami. Jamaat had opposed Bangladesh’s independence and its members collaborated with the Pakistani army, taking part in horrific crimes against humanity, including a genocide that killed 3 million Bangladeshis.

When the tribunal was launched, BNP and Jamaat wanted to stop the war crimes trials and launched wave after wave of violence and economy-stopping nationwide strikes in 2013 and 2014. The European Parliament condemned the violence and urged the BNP “to unequivocally distance itself from Jamaat-e-Islami,” but to no effect. In the end, Bangladesh’s tribunal convicted several war criminals, some of whom were high-ranking Jamaat officials.

In 2014, the BNP boycotted Bangladesh’s elections despite Prime Minister Hasina’s invitation to the BNP to join an all-party coalition to oversee the elections. After the elections, which resulted in the BNP losing its seats in Parliament, the BNP and Jamaat escalated their terrorist activities. More than 200 lives were lost and more than 1,100 others were injured. Thousands of cars were burned and roads destroyed. Schools were targeted. These are the acts of a terrorist organization, not an opposition party.

Bangladesh is scheduled to hold its next general elections at the end of next year or in early 2019. The BNP has a choice: It can abandon Jamaat and its terrorist tactics and rejoin Bangladesh’s democracy. Or it can remain, as the Canadian court found, “a terrorist organization.”


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Naming and Renaming Dhaka's Streets*




Cartoon: Ehsanur Raza Ronny
M H Haider

We use names of Dhaka's streets and neighbourhoods every day, but often without giving a second thought on how they came about and what trivia they hold. 

For example, you have surely heard of Urdu Road. Obviously, the name refers to the language, right? Wrong! In Turkish, 'urdu' means 'camp'. According to Azimusshan Haider's book, 'Dacca: History and Romance in Place Names' (first printed in 1967), “The place was the camp of Moghal (Mughal) soldiery. The name 'Urdu' here has nothing to do with Urdu as a language.” 

Here are a couple of easy ones. Armanitola is named after Armenians, and Farashganj, after the French. The Armenian community in Dhaka included several affluent merchants. Their church, called The Church of the Holy Resurrection (established in 1781), is still standing in the area. On the other hand, in 1740, the French were given permission open a 'ganj' or market, and hence Farashganj came to be.

There are names which today speak of the geographical features of those areas in the past. To illustrate, '-bagh' means 'garden'; we have Shahbagh, Lalbagh, etc. Meanwhile, Nilkhet reminds us about the connection of indigo with the place, and Motijheel refers to a canal/rivulet.

Other than flora and fauna, there are places named after monuments as well (e.g. Dhakeshwari Road).

Many 'mahallas' owe their name to the profession of their residents. The 'shankaries' (conch-shell artisans) are one of the oldest existing communities of our city; their locality is called Shankhari Bazaar. Tanti Bazaar, similarly, indicates that 'taantis' (weavers) had lived in the mahalla.

On the other hand, the process of street renaming sometimes has interesting stories behind them, revealing the sentiments and politics of people. The case of renaming Tanti Bazaar may be a classic one.

Before narrating the attempt of renaming Tanti Bazaar, it is first essential to understand the practice of naming streets in honour of individuals.

There are numerous instances of streets named after persons. Fuller Road, for example, pays tribute to Bampfylde Fuller, the first Lieutenant Governor of the province of East Bengal and Assam.

Even if one was not politically/socially important, he would still be able to have a street named after him - by donating sums for public works. This practice was prevalent between 1910 and 1940. “In most cases the man offering 'donation' (usually just a few hundred rupees) on the precondition that a road to be named after him (or his nominee) had hardly any background of public service,” Haider wrote.

A similar proposal was made by a person for Tanti Bazaar: he proposed to sponsor the electrification of the road if it was renamed after his father. However, the residents protested against the change, as the original name cherished the glory of the weaver class.

Haider in his book quoted the letter which was given to the Municipality in protest. It presented quite an interesting argument: “If this system be possible, rich men of the town and other place (would) ask the Commissioners to change the name (of) Dacca into other name according to their wish by giving handsome donation...”

However, in 1921, the authority carried forward with the change, even though we know the area as Tanti Bazaar till this date.

The names of streets and neighbourhoods tell tales of Dhaka's history, culture, commerce, people, and flora and fauna. So, the next time you hear a street name, find out the origin. Answers will give you a sneak peek to the past!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

July 30, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 11:22 AM, July 30, 2017
*Savar’s young farmers serving veggie lovers with Chinese varieties*






UNB, Savar

The demand for vegetables in the country's urban areas is growing fast with the rise in the number of veggie lovers. Are these people aware where do all these items come from?

Savar, among other places, has traditionally been a good source of vegetables. But, these days it has been able to earn the name for providing good Chinese varieties of vegetables as well, thanks to the youths who have come up and joined farming with their innovative ideas.

Whether a café or a five-star restaurant, Chinese varieties of vegetables are the must components for almost every chef of the country in the food business now.

And with the growing demand from hotels and Chinese restaurants, the youths of Maitka, a village under Tetulia union of Savar, are producing Chinese varieties of vegetables commercially with a significant progress and enthusiasm.

With the fertile land and favourable weather, Savar, the north entrance point of the capital is experiencing a revolutionary change in vegetable cultivation sector with the production of the alien vegetables and these vegetables are being supplied not only in the city but all over the country.

Md Qayum Hossain, one of the successful entrepreneurs of the sector, said he, inspired by his father, he has been cultivating Chinese vegetables commercially at his own farm for 20 years.

The beginning was with the plantation of Baby Corn on a 10 percent land, which has now turned into about a 150-bigha one with various foreign vegetables such as spring onion, sweetcorn, capsicum, Thai leaves, Thai ginger, Thai palanpur spinach, zucchini, broccoli, cherry tomato, beet root, jalapeno, Chinese leaves, French beans, western mushroom and many more, he added.

According to Qayum, the yields of the vegetables, depending on the type, are available within two to three months from the plant and seed planting.

Finding foreign vegetable farming more profitable, like Qayum, many more youths have come forward joining the profession and changing their lives in addition to contributing to the national economy.

More importantly, to discourage the use of pesticides they prefer using organic fertilizers in their lands. With proper care, these vegetables can be grown all year round.

Local Agriculture Extension office is also encouraging the farmers to cultivate foreign vegetables more and trying to give immediate solution to the farmers when needed.

With the rising food business in the country, Chinese vegetables are gaining popularity among people and seeing an increase demand.

These alien vegetables are also expected to be exported very soon fulfilling the domestic demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*STREETS OF DHAKA*
*7 reasons why we love Saat Masjid Road*
M H Haider
<iframe width="738" height="415" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/tcbiQ4rf_yQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Saat Masjid Road is always evolving! If you journey merely 3 years back and compare the road to what it is today, you will find a myriad range of changes: new eateries, clothing stores, and many such additions. And yet, old edifices have survived the evolution, albeit that they are standing awkwardly amidst modern life. From the Mughal legacies to burger joints, here are 7 reasons why we love Saat Masjid Road!

*The Saat Gambuj Masjid of Saat Masjid Road*
Although it would be a slight detour from the main road, the connection of Saat Gambuj Masjid (literally meaning 'seven-domed mosque') with Saat Masjid Road is unavoidable: it is named after the mosque.
This mesmerising Mughal monument was built during Subahdar Shaista Khan's era; in about 1680. The mosque has three main domes; add to that four more on the four corners and you have the seven-domed mosque. 

Once upon a time, the Buriganga River used to flow by it! Today, the mosque premises are surrounded by modern buildings, and one will find it hard to imagine the serenity of the place with the beautiful mosque and the neighbouring river.

Just a stone's throw away is an unknown tomb from olden times. Many think that this tomb might belong to one of Shaista Khan's daughters.





Photo: Toukir Ahmed Tanvee
*An old Eidgah *
Constructed in 1640, (during Subahdar Shah Shuja's era), you have passed this Mughal Eidgah (a site for Eid congregational prayers) plenty of times. The next time, why don't you stop for ten minutes and visit the place? The serene green field - bounded by beautiful decorative walls - is where time stops at the busy Saat Masjid Road.
*Burgers!*
The road has an astounding number of eateries, more than fifty for sure! There are tall buildings in Saat Masjid Road that are more or less entirely occupied by restaurants; many more are in smaller 1 to 3-storied buildings; there is the food court in Shimanto Square; there is street food. Together, a mammoth 'army' of eateries provides a wide plethora of choices.

And let's not forget that this road is home to almost all the legendary burger joints in town: Madchef, Takeout, American Burger, Burger King. Call it 'Burger Street'!

*Being Bengali *
Chhayanaut in Saat Masjid Road is a cultural hub. From its courses to the performances, Chhayanaut adds to the vivacity - and versatility - of the road. The centre provides depth and maturity to the Saat Masjid Road scene, with its songs and dances celebrating our culture. 

*For the love of the game*
There are not many playgrounds in Dhaka, much to our dismay. One such rarity is the Abahani playground in Saat Masjid Road, giving the youth a rare opportunity for playing and exploring their passion for sports. 

*A stroll by the lake*
Dhaka was once known as 'Venice of the East'. There were several lakes and canals, many of which are now extinct.

Dhanmondi Lake, which comprises of a good chunk of Dhanmondi, provides the much-needed refreshment for the area's residents. There is a part of the lake beside Saat Masjid Road as well, which remains a favourite hangout spot for the youth.

*Shopping*
There are a number of fashion houses in Saat Masjid Road. And there is Anam Rangs Plaza. And on one end stands Shimanto Square, which by its own right is a landmark. All these make Saat Masjid Road quite a popular shopping hub.

Will it be incorrect to say that Saat Masjid Road is the best street in Dhaka for an evening out with friends? Just look at the diversity of the things you can do! Whether you are a sports fan, a history buff, an avid shopper, or a glutton, Saat Masjid Road will not let you down.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Is Hatirjheel project responsible for waterlogging?*

Shahed Shafiq
Published at 02:46 PM July 30, 2017
Last updated at 07:51 PM July 30, 2017





A snapshot of Hatirjheel Lake in Dhaka *Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune*
*According to Dhaka Wasa data, almost 600,000 tonnes of sewage from the area between Dhanmondi and Rampura flow through Hatirjheel into the Balu river*
Though the expensive Hatirjheel project was mainly taken up to reduce traffic congestion, conserve rainwater, prevent floods and water stagnation, improve water filtration and add to the aesthetic beauty of the capital city, the project has spectacularly failed at preventing floods. Instead, it is creating water stagnation throughout large parts of the city after each rainfall.

According to sources involved with the project, nine mechanical scanners redirect Dhaka Water Supply and Sewage Authority’s (Wasa) drains and water from surrounding houses into Hatirjheel after the rains. But the scanners are unable to handle the water flow if rainfall exceeds 50mm, flooding the entire region. The flooding of Hatirjheel was at fault for the stagnant water in Dhaka’s Dhanmondi, Karwan Bazaar and adjacent areas on July 26.

Jamal Akhter, the director of the Haitrjheel project, said: “We use mechanical scanners to filter and clean the water that is redirected into Hatirjheel. But when there is excessive rainfall, the scanners cannot handle the pressure. We are then forced to open the lids of the scanners, which allow dirty water from the households nearby to flow into the water body and pollute the environment.”

“If we want to stop the pollution of Hatirjheel’s waters, we will have to separate the storm drainage and rainwater drainage systems. But Wasa is not at all concerned with this. If we could have separated the two, we could just have let rainwater flow directly into Hatirjheel since rainwater is not dirty. It would also have reduced the time it takes to clean the sewerage line’s flow of water. Now, since they both get mixed together, we have to filter both the waters together.”

*Also Read- Can Dhaka’s waterlogging problem really be resolved?*

He said the capital city’s canals and drainage systems are extremely ineffective, causing water to stagnate each time it rains. The Hatirjheel’s scanners cannot clean the combined water flow from sewage lines and rainfall at the same time. This was the chief cause of the flooding that occurred after the rains on the night of July 26.

Prof Mujibur Rahman, head of Buet’s Civil Engineering Department, said: “From the very beginning we had warned that Wasa’s drainage capacity was not sufficient to supply the nine scanners at Hatirjheel. This causes water stagnation because of improper water flow. The Dhaka Wasa’s drains are clogged with solid waste. They have not improved their drainage systems in the last 40 years. This forces the scanners to be opened during excessive rainfall, which pollutes the Hatirjheel’s waters.”

“Our advice was to create a sewage treatment plant to filter sewage flow. It was supposed to be built 5km from Rampura bridge. The plant was supposed to keep waterflow constant after filtering the sewage. But no one listened to our advices then,” he added.




People have to use whatever they can to get by the waterlogged streets *Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune*

According to Dhaka Wasa data, almost 600,000 tonnes of sewage from the area between Dhanmondi and Rampura flow through Hatirjheel into the Balu river and eventually into the Shitalakkha river.

At an event on July 16 hosted by the Dhaka North City Corporation, the FDC flyover between Hatirjheel and Karwan Bazaar was said to be at fault for the waterlogging situation in Karwan Bazaar and surrounding areas. The area’s water drainage systems were said to be closed because of the flyover, resulting in the whole area becoming waterlogged.

One of Hatirjheel’s mechanical scanners, placed adjacent to the Sonargaon Hotel, intercepts sewerage and rain waterflow from Karwan Bazaar, Panthapath, Dhanmondi, Kalabagan, Kathalbagan, Bangla Motor and surrounding areas. But on Wednesday, the whole area was submerged after only 65mm of rain. Mogbazaar, Modhubaag, Ulon, Mohanagar Project, Daspara, Rampura, Merul, Badda, Gulshan, Tejgaon and other areas near Hatirjheel were also similarly flooded.

The DSCC’s Superintendent Engineer Asaduzzaman said: “Not enough water can pass through the Hatirjheel’s sluice gates. There are three mechanical scanners at each of the gates. This causes some resistance to the usual flow of water. The gates are also not that wide. This makes it impossible for them to operate during heavy rains. So the gates are forced to be opened, causing situations like that on Wednesday.”

The project was approved in October 2007. Although the project was supposed to be completed in three years by June 2010, work on it began in December 2008. The project was later redesigned and allotted another 1.5 years. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the project on January 2, 2013 and opened it to the public. The Bangladesh military’s Special Works Organisation (SWO) was in charge of overseeing the project.

*The article was first published on the Bangla Tribune*


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Why do so many men rape?*
Shabnam Nadiya
Published at 07:20 PM July 13, 2017




*We're all culpable*
I was sitting with some senior apas in the field in front of Moitree Hall eating peanuts. A first-year student at Dhaka University, I was still getting used to this new life. The apas pointed out a young woman sitting by herself. The queen bee’s waiting, they sniggered.

Like the scores of us dotting the green grass, she was clad in a shalwar-kameez-orna ensemble, her hair down to the shoulder blades. She too sat eating peanuts. Soon, several young men arrived and they left together. She didn’t seem particularly different from us.

I spotted her now and then around the hall or on campus. Gradually, through hints, direct comments and snide jabs, I discovered why she was the ‘queen bee’. She was, allegedly, the mistress of an influential student leader. She also ‘went’ with other men. The shelter of political cadres meant she could show up at daybreak at the hall entrance and the guards would grant her entry without a single word; the likes of us were scolded by the darwan dadu and the khalas if we were even ten minutes late after the six PM closing bell.

Much later, I discovered her ‘origin story’: she was on campus with her boyfriend one evening when several male students, ruling party cadres, forced her to accompany them. They held her at a men’s hall for several hours. Post-abduction, her boyfriend broke up with her. Soon, one of her abductors began summoning her regularly. If you have any idea about the kind of power these leaders wield on campus, you will understand how imperious those summons must have been.

Of all the times we talked about her, of all the words we used, ‘rape’ was never mentioned. Not once. Didn’t we know what it meant when we used words like ‘tule niye gelo’ or ‘room-e atke rakhsilo’? Looking back, I remember feeling uncomfortable with how she was discussed but I couldn’t pinpoint why. I also remember I wasn’t the only one with that discomfort, because some of us discussed that as well. We were somewhat sympathetic to her situation, but we still didn’t talk about her as a rape victim, and we didn’t frame our discussion around sexual violation or assault.

She didn’t fit our notions of a rape victim. A rape victim was someone who hid her face, who disappeared from public view, who killed herself. How could a girl who was visibly free, who laughed with friends, whose kameez was ironed, whose hair was beautifully plaited, who sat on the green eating peanuts, waiting for her rapists to arrive, be a rape victim?

But she was.




A few years ago, writer Kate Harding began a blog called Don’t Get Raped. It was a response to victim-blaming that dogged survivors of sexual assault and rape. The concept was simple. Given the propensity of public and private responses like why was she wearing this, why did she go there, why didn’t she do that—Harding merely linked to news items of assault and rape, titling them in accordance with the circumstances in which the violation occurred. Ever since I discovered her Tumblr, each incident of rape in Bangladesh I read about plays out in my head in that format. Here’s a Bangladesh sampling from the last couple of years: Don’t Be a Police Officer. Don’t Play in Front of Your House. Don’t Live with Your Father. Don’t Ride a Bus. Don’t Be Eight Months Old. Don’t Rent a House. Don’t Wait at a Bus Stop with Your Husband. Don’t Have a Father. Don’t Accept Iftaar Invitations.

The list is exhaustive and exhausting. Women and girls face sexual violence at home, in public places, with their parents present, at the hands of male relatives, at the hands of their friends, or their teachers, or even their fathers, while wearing skirts, while wearing shalwar-kameez, while wearing the hijab, at morning, noon and night.

And none of this even delves into men-on-men rape and the different but existing stigma surrounding that atrocity.

Why do so many rapes happen? Because our society makes it easy for the rapist.

Our books, our movies, our everyday engagement with each other all echo and enforce notions about women that have real-life, damaging consequences. That she will say no, even when she means yes. That she lies. That being male means overcoming that no with whatever means necessary. That it’s okay and right to ignore her when she says no. That if he keeps ignoring, if he keeps pushing, he can turn her no into a yes.

Think of one of the most famous lovers in our literary canon: Debdash. He essentially assaults Parbati and disfigures her permanently—and this we laud as an example of great love. How many storylines have you seen on TV or in the movies about young men simply refusing to accept a young woman’s rejection of his ‘proposal’? Typical storylines glamorise male behaviour that is harassment and stalking – think of song sequences where the girl is trying to shop, or go to class, and there’s the hero with his entourage blocking her way? Or he’s sneaking around following her, slipping notes and objects into her backpack or bedroom? And, of course, in these stories his behaviour is eventually rewarded with her capitulation.

The whole dynamic of sexual behaviour that is normalised in our society is one where the role of men is to aggress and for women to submit; not a meeting and understanding between equals, but an encounter where the man takes, sometimes even when the woman doesn’t want to give. Contraventions of this dynamic result in the woman being penalised.

Whenever a rape becomes public, the first admonishing fingers are invariably raised against the victims. The accepted path through which ‘good’ women can travel is so narrow, that almost any behaviour can be defined as ‘bad’ in popular judgment: her clothes, appearance, social media presence, friendships, speech, anything and everything is up for scrutiny and finger-pointing.

There are so many people, men and women, questioning why the Banani rape survivors went to that party. Why did they go? Here’s why they went: because they were young and going out with friends to have fun is something young people do. When you say why weren’t they more careful, they shouldn’t have gone, should have known better, you’re essentially telling women we’re not allowed to live normal, human lives.

Because even if they hadn’t gone to this party, or any party at all, that night, or any night, the spectre of rape would still exist for them. Rape doesn’t happen only at parties or only at night. That question, no matter how it’s framed, lays the blame on those young women, the victims. It doesn’t matter if you tell yourself, I’m only thinking of their safety. It doesn’t matter if you’re thinking if only they had been more careful. If that thought crossed your mind, you’re blaming them.

Every Bangladeshi woman knows she has to be careful about her body. That our bodies are up for grabs is drilled into our heads from childhood. Ask any woman and she will have a list of strategies she employs to avoid unwanted male attention. The strategies will change depending on her life circumstances, but they will exist. They can range from carrying exact change so the rickshaw/CNG drivers can’t try to touch her fingers while handing back change, to always clasping her purse or folder to her chest so no hands can grab her breasts, to walking very fast and not making eye contact with anyone, to making sure she never sits close to that pervy uncle who pulls her bra strap under the guise of patting her back.

I understand where the impulse to blame the women comes from though. It’s partly the very evident misogyny existing in our culture. But it’s also a very twisted defensive response to the pervasiveness of the horror of sexual violence. If you can just pinpoint a particular behaviour (whether it’s her clothing, her late nights, her partygoing, her walking by herself—it can be anything) as the real cause, then it’s possible to distance yourself from it. If you can tell yourself I don’t dress that way, talk that way, walk that way, then you can assure yourself that it can never happen to you.

Except it can. To any of us.





Rajib Dhar
A few years ago, in the comment space of a Prothom Alo news story covering rape, I read a doozy: Taile toh meyera hya bollei eshob jounota thik hoye gelo! (But then all it takes for this kind of sex to be acceptable is for the girl to say yes!) The commenter was outraged at the possibility.

Since then, I’ve seen this comment reiterated in various forms, whether it’s online or in real life, whether by strangers or people I know. The succinctness and rightness and utter wrongness of this comment, and those that align with it, still blows me away.

Consent is essential in defining rape. Rape is lack of consent from one of the parties involved. That online comment was actually very accurate. All it takes for it to be sex and not rape is for all parties to consent, to say yes. So, if a woman, uncoerced, says yes to the act, it’s not rape. Ditto for men, transgender or non-binary individuals.

Let me repeat that: uncoerced sex is sex; sex under pressure, whether there is physical violence involved or not, is rape. The Moitree Hall ‘queen bee’ was a rape victim—it doesn’t matter what it looked like from the outside, it doesn’t matter whether her subsequent actions fit in with our ideas about rape victim behaviour.

For a large swathe of Bangladeshis the problem isn’t whether consent was given or not, it’s whether the act is taking place within socially sanctioned boundaries, i.e. marriage. Thus, any young woman engaging in consensual sex is branded a slut unless it’s marital sex. Model and actor Sadia Jahan Prova was vilified after her former boyfriend Rajib released a sex video; the vitriol leveled against her invariably had to do with her ‘sluttiness.’ Rajib, her partner in the act, didn’t receive that kind of opprobrium and it was a rare voice that noted the awful breach of trust he had perpetrated.
The scandal not only destroyed her marriage, Prova was forced to step away from her career for several years. Presumably Rajib had loved her. Why did he violate Prova’s privacy like this? Revenge. Because Prova had dared to choose someone else.

Compromising a woman’s ‘respectability’ is a control tactic used by both spurned boyfriends and rapists. The Banani rape victims were threatened with the release of the rape video. Reports indicate the Banani rapists had exerted this method of control over their other victims. A cursory googling of Bangladeshi rape cases reveals how common this phenomenon is: in April, a 14-year-old was revenge-raped for refusing the advances of a local man; his friends videotaped the rape threatening to release it if she told. In March, a schoolgirl committed suicide after her boyfriend used a rape video as leverage to rape her repeatedly. Last October, a college student was blackmailed into paying her rapist money and jewelry because of a rape video. Last September, a college student tried to kill herself when her teacher raped her and threatened to make the video public if she talked.

Non-consensual release of a sex tape is, of course, a terrible violation. Release of a rape video doubles the violation already perpetrated. But is that the only reason men use this as a control mechanism?

The power these men attempt to utilise in these cases is the joint assault of trauma (of violation) and social sanction. In our culture, women’s bodies and her chastity are perceived as something belonging to her male ‘guardian,’ and by extension, her family. When we decry rape, in most cases, what we’re reacting to is not the individual violation of the person, but the perceived sullying of social respectability of the woman and her family. Otherwise Otherwise why should consensual sex arouse vitriol against only women? It does because we don’t believe that women possess full rights over their own bodies.

At the heart of the issue is our cultural/social inability to accept that women should have rights over their own bodies. In a patriarchal culture whose dark underpinning is female chastity, what can be more threatening than women being in control of their bodies and their sexuality?




Syed Zakir Hossain
When I was still an undergrad, DU authorities installed massive floodlights around the Arts Building and the mall area because of ‘antisocial activities,’ i.e. it was a dating spot where young couples made out. That area was the site of several assaults and violations, some occurring in broad daylight. But when citing the causes for the installation, consensual sexual activity was what our authorities pointed to as the evil they were addressing.

This approach is not isolated. Couples, whether underage or adult, get routinely harassed and extorted not only by local mastaans but the police. Is there really a dearth of actual crime in Bangladesh for the police to investigate? Bangladeshi police do many illegal things for a bit of side-cash. However, this moral policing isn’t merely that. Last year, as part of a city cleanup drive, Bogra police raided a private park and ‘caught’ couples engaged in ‘antisocial activities.’ A video of the raid shows the frightened couples lined up along a walkway. A government official strides in and harangues the couples saying their fathers would be called, a fine levied, and if their fathers don’t show up, they would be imprisoned. At one point, he threatens to marry them to each other. The video also shows a policeman assaulting a young man for no discernible reason.

For those who will argue that many of these couples are underage and they need to be protected for their own good, being publicly shamed and physically assaulted violates their rights, young or not. It should also be noted that many of these couples were not underage.

Recently a group of gay men were arrested. The police raided a peaceful gathering of men who were there of their own free will. The question of why they were arrested elicited various responses from the police, strengthening the perception that their real ‘crime’ was being gay.

Our society and law enforcement criminalise consensual romance or sex. Yet the Banani rape victims had to struggle for over 48 hours before the police would file their complaint. This refusal to file a rape complaint, and the callous and hostile attitude toward the victim is not an isolated incident. In March, an RMG worker who was raped had to obtain a court order to get the police to file her complaint. This is another element that crops up repeatedly in reports of rape; it’s hard for victims to get law enforcement to take them seriously, let alone treat them with kindness or compassion.

This institutional response of disbelieving the victims/refusal to deal with the crime isn’t limited to law enforcement. Jahangirnagar University students had to pull together a massive protest movement in 1998 to get the authorities to even investigate the multitude of rapes committed by ruling party cadres; in the same decade, Dhaka University students protesting sexual harassment by a teacher were assaulted by political student cadres with the indirect blessing of the administration; more recently Viqarunnisa Noon students also had to hold mass public protests before the school fired the teacher for raping a student—the school authorities had initially tried to cover it up.

Institutions, just like our society, are not okay with consensual sexual activity, but are happy and eager to stifle protest of sexual harassment and/or rape.

In a 2013 UN multi-country study (which included Bangladesh), one out of four men admitted to rape; half admitted to using physical and/or sexual violence against a female partner. The findings varied over the different survey-sites, but one key finding was this: “Across all sites in the study, the most common motivation men reported for rape perpetration was related to sexual entitlement—men’s belief they have the right to sex, regardless of consent. In most sites, this was reported by 70–80 percent of men who had raped.” I.e. women do not have the right to say no. Another key finding was “the vast majority of men who had perpetrated rape (72–97 percent in most sites) did not experience any legal consequences.” Dhaka Tribune reports this week that over the last 14 years, less than 1% rape cases in Bangladesh have succeeded in convictions, while less than half are ‘disposed of.’ Keep in mind that rape is a highly under reported crime, and neither of those numbers includes marital rape.

The UN study affirms, by the way, that while marital rape is the most prevalent in the survey-sites, they are the least punished because marital rape is legal in these countries. Bangladeshi law doesn’t recognise marital rape as rape. And marrying a woman to her rapist is a custom so common in our culture that ‘rape mediations,’ where a fine or marriage are among ‘resolutions’ offered, are frequently overseen by or held with the knowledge of police officers or local administrators.

In 2015, a student of Class seven was married to her adult rapist after a ‘local mediation’ which took place at the police station. (The mediation also determined that the girl’s family should buy the rapist a motorcycle as dowry.)

Is there anything that so wholly underlines the powerlessness of Bangladeshi women over their own bodies and lives? A woman can be raped by a man, given into marriage to their rapist, thus granting her rapist complete control of her body because a wife doesn’t have the right to refuse sex. And with the new Child Marriage Restraint Act 2016, guardians don’t even need to bother about marital consent with underage girls.

This is legal in our country.




The Child Marriage Restraint Act 2016 was designed, presumably, to prevent child marriages. Bangladesh has one of the highest rates of underage marriage globally (52 percent in 2016 according to UNICEF), 71 percent in rural areas and 54 percent in urban. It should be noted that Bangladesh’s higher propensity of child marriage is at odds with our success in other gender related areas.

The Act faces severe criticism for its loophole clause legalising underage marriage in ‘special cases’ (with no minimum age defined). While the Act itself doesn’t define what these ‘special cases’ are, high ranking government officials, including the PM, have responded with explanations that since underage girls get pregnant anyway, this is to safeguard them from social ostracism. The other notable aspect of the clause is that the child’s consent is not required; they can be married against their will.

Teen pregnancy is definitely a social affliction. Teen pregnancy, globally, is associated with low educational outcomes, health dangers (including higher rates of maternal mortality), higher incidence of domestic violence, and female poverty (although child marriage impacts both underage girls and boys in Bangladesh, it is 11 times higher for girls). The government response to criticism about the loophole, however, mentions no provision to combat any of these.

The other element both the PM and other officials chose to ignore is that in the context of Bangladesh, the majority of teen pregnancies occur within marriages; not as a result of teen sexual profligacy, nor as a result of rape. Most teen pregnancies in Bangladesh are a consequence of child marriage. Clearly, teen pregnancy isn’t really what the concern is here; it’s merely whether it’s within the socially sanctioned bounds of marriage or not.

Why is teen pregnancy outside of marriage considered such an evil, and teen pregnancy in and of itself not considered so? What safeguards do our state and our society offer to underage mothers, whether they are married or not?

This February, a story about a teen-mother giving birth in the middle of her SSC math exam received mainstream media coverage. Thirty minutes into the test she went into labour; she took a break to give birth and returned to her test. The thrust of most of the coverage, as well as soc-media sharing, was a misguided celebration of ‘girl power’; the only coverage I noted challenging the celebratory tone was published in Dhaka Tribune. The author, rightly, was appalled at the general obliviousness: why weren’t we, our social-media users as well as formal media, outraged that an SSC examinee is pregnant at all, let alone having to undertake exams in such a condition?

While poverty is a driving factor in a large number of child marriages, underage marriage isn’t a problem that solely besets girls from poor and/or rural backgrounds. Early this year, several activists mobilised from Facebook reports about an underage marriage taking place in Dhaka. The 13-year-old bride belonged to a middle-class family, lived in a middle-class neighbourhood, and her parents were about to marry her off to a 35-year old cousin who lived in Europe. From the regular Facebook updates provided by activist Marzia Prova as well as other accounts, it was pretty clear the girl in question didn’t want the marriage—she was powerless against her family.

Are parents the best judges of what’s good for their children? Not always. In April 2017, Marjia, a 15-year-old in Joypurhat, committed suicide rather than get married at her parents’ behest.

Our society and our government are miserably failing these children: the social strictures that serve to end their lives before they’ve barely begun are now state sanctioned. In a country where corruption is rampant, getting a qazi to perform an underage marriage, or even finding government officials who will happily falsify age certificates is no big deal. When was the last time you read about a crackdown on qazis performing underage marriages, or the government officers aiding the process?

Underage citizens have limited rights; e.g. they can’t open a bank account or own property by themselves, and they’re not allowed to vote. Our laws and our state don’t think it appropriate to grant them basic rights, but are fine with burdening them with marriage and children. As a society, so are we. Why are we, as a nation, okay with children being burdened with the lifetime, stifling responsibility of marriage and parenthood? We are outraged if a teenager explores sex; but are fine with teens having sex (and children) if they’re married. If we truly value the lives of girls, how does this make any sense?




The two young women who are the Banani rape survivors have shown extraordinary courage. They have gone public about their rape. They must have known the barrage of infamy that would be heaped upon them when they decided to press charges. It’s hard to imagine the kind of tenacity and strength it took for them to wait hour after hour in a police station, braving the kind of horrible and callous behavior I’ve been reading about, and refuse to give up. Because of that perseverance and the media flurry, fed by social media engagement, the perpetrators—rapists and their accomplices—have been rounded up.

But their fight is far from over.

In 2001, 12-year-old Purnima Shil from Ullahpara, Sirajganj, was gang-raped by men who were politically connected. In 2011, after a decade of fighting, she finally got a judgement where 11 men were awarded life sentences. After the rape, because Purnima decided to press charges, her family were beaten up, regularly harassed, offered bribes to drop the case, and the family business was vandalised. They had to escape their village to survive.

The rapists in Purnima’s case had clout, but nowhere near the kind of connections and power of the accused in the Banani rape case. Fortunately, alongside her family, Purnima also had a group of people rally behind her who supported her decade-long struggle for justice.

In 2016, fifteen years after the rape, Purnima spoke to BBC about the harassment she is facing now because of a fake Facebook ID someone opened in her name which displayed pornographic images and content, and disclosed her phone number. She also speaks of the harassment she faced while studying in school, college and university—she was physically assaulted for her ‘crime’ of being ‘impure.’ There is no fair answer to her question: “Why is this happening with me?”

For the Banani rape survivors, the battle has barely begun. The perpetrators have been arrested, but how this case will fare depends on many elements. There’s only one thing we can say for sure: the ugliness and viciousness these young women are encountering from regular people will not disappear.

If you’re likely to think educated people don’t victim-blame, read the comments on any of the news stories covering the Banani rape. Or the Rumana Manzur case of horrific domestic violence. Or the Pahela Baishakh mass sexual assault of 2015. If you’re likely to think educated people don’t carry entrenched misogyny in their hearts, you haven’t been paying attention.

Social media is a mirror to who and what we are—it’s slightly distorted, and it blurs some lines, but you get a fairly accurate representation. The most vicious and vile comments victims of gender-based violence receive aren’t just from men; women are just as complicit. Why? Because men and women are both products of the same cultural system of patriarchy.

This is important to note: This is not a men vs women battle we’re fighting here. It’s a us vs patriarchy battle.
Why do so many rapes happen?

To go back to the young woman with whom I began: why didn’t she go to the authorities after her abduction?

When I was still a DU student, another female student was accosted by a male student as she attempted to enter Arts Faculty. When she ignored him and tried to go about her business, he verbally abused her and then slapped her. Things could have gotten much worse, but at that moment a professor arrived and extricated her from the situation. The young man and his cronies hurled obscenities at the professor.

A male student physically assaulting a female student and verbally abusing a professor should be a no-brainer: expulsion. And maybe criminal charges. But the young man was an influential student leader so the Proctor’s office attempted a mediation. The student leader said he hadn’t realised he had cursed out a professor. He would, of course, apologise and ask for forgiveness. However, as a senior student, he too deserved respect from the female student. She should apologise to him.

I might be getting some details wrong; I never spoke to the girl directly about it and this is what we heard via the departmental grapevine. I did have one brief discussion with an assistant proctor I knew through a personal connection.

She should apologise, said the Assistant Proctor. For practical reasons. How else could she stay safe coming and going? Who could guarantee the guy wouldn’t just grab her?

But why couldn’t the university guarantee her safety? At least on campus? Why were these the only two options available to this young woman: either give up any presumption of human dignity and self-respect and humiliate herself to her assaulter, or give up any dreams of studying at Dhaka University?

That young student was faced with the prospect of further physical assault, sexual assault, and this was pretty much sanctioned by her academic institution unless she apologised. All she was guilty of was trying to get to her department. She wasn’t out late at night, she wasn’t ‘partying’, she wasn’t dressed provocatively. She was just trying to get to class.

Think about that for a while. Think about what it means to be a woman in our society. Think about the spectrum of possible and active violence along which we women exist every single day.

Why do so many men rape? Because our society and our institutions make it so damn easy.

_*Shabnam Nadiya is a writer and translator. Her work can be found at: https://shabnamnadiya.com/*_
*Artwork by Kazi Istela Imam*
http://www.dhakatribune.com/magazine/weekend-tribune/2017/07/13/many-men-rape/


----------



## Russell

Why did Doyal get banned?


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, August 04, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:24 AM, August 04, 2017
*Divorce doubles, separation triples in one decade*
*Notices in Dhaka mostly come from women*






Reaz Ahmad and Mohammad Al-Masum Molla

The rate of people getting divorced and living separately from their spouses almost doubled over the last decade, revealed a recent Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) report.

Marriage registrars, psychologists and gender experts noted loss of family bonds and values, polygamy and extra-marital affairs, virtual world, and economically empowered women opting out of marriages following mental and physical torture as reasons for increasing divorces and separations.

In 2006, the crude rate of divorce was 0.6 per one thousand of the population and this increased to 1.1 in 2016 while the rate of separations also rose to 0.6 from 0.2 during the same period.

The report finds that the educational level of women appear to be associated with the crude divorce rate. 

It showed that the rate of crude divorce was highest for those having attained at least a secondary level of education, with the figure standing at 1.7 per one thousand. Those with no education had a rate of divorce of 0.5.

In rural areas, the divorce rate was 1.3 per thousand. In urban areas it was 0.8.

According to the report, Rajshahi division had the highest rate of divorce, 1.9 per thousand, followed by Khulna, 1.3.

The incidents of divorce were highest in the 25-29 age group, 2.7.

In Dhaka city, a fragment of the divorcees actually pre-notify the two city corporations prior to taking the recourse. The records of the two city corporations show that 5,353 people submitted such notices in 2012 while the number rose to 7,458 last year.

Nearly seven out of 10 such notices that the two city corporations received came from the wives. In some cases, couples refrained from divorcing each other even after filing notices but that number was not significant. 

According to the BBS, some of the most common reasons behind decisions of separation and divorce stem from an inability to maintaining a conjugal life, failure in providing subsistence, immoral practices, incurable diseases, physical assault, dowry, premature marriage, infertility and polygamy.

Md Mamunur Rashid Khan, a marriage registrar of the city's Kulutola Kazi Office, told The Daily Star that the number of divorce incidents increased over the last few years.

"On an average, I get 10 cases of divorces a month whereas it was only five a few years ago," said Rashid, also the senior joint secretary of Bangladesh Muslim Marriage Registrars Association.

He said young peoples' exposure to the virtual world, involvement in ill-planned emotional relationships, and extra-marital affairs contributed to the rise in the incidents of divorce these days.

The marriage registrar said in seven out of 10 cases, it was the wives who sought divorce. "But it doesn't mean women are more likely to divorce as I have noticed in many of these cases that actually the husbands made the wives take the first move for different strategic reasons."

Eminent psychologist Farida Akhtar told The Daily Star there were many dimensions to men-women marital relationship and for different reasons the relationship could get strenuous.

"Today's women are more conscious about their rights. Every modern woman likes to see her life become meaningful. If any relationship (marriage in this case) becomes a roadblock in achieving her life's dream, she may choose to break free," explained Farida.

She said differences in men-women pre-marriage and post-marriage understanding, doubts over spouse's friendship with other men/women, drug addiction, deceptions, impotence and impact of overall societal unrest were also being translated into increased number of divorces these days.

Tania Haque teaches Women and Gender Studies at Dhaka University. She told The Daily Star that women's entry into the job market gave them confidence, financial freedom and more decision-making power and in certain cases it became possible for them to not tolerate subjugation from their male counterparts.

The DU associate professor believes that many, influenced by the virtual world, tend to live in fantasies. They disengage from their surroundings and eventually go for breakups on flimsy grounds.

"We're seeing erosion of familial commitment, values and many even can't afford spending quality family-time because of too much work in a fast-moving world."


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Meet the **** king of Bangladesh*

Tarek Mahmud
Published at 02:10 AM August 04, 2017
Last updated at 01:46 AM August 05, 2017





Md Fuad Bin Sultan *Photo: RAB*
*Fuad started his business with ****. He started in 2014 and by 2016 had two **** sites up and running. Eventually he launched his escort service*
A man, aspiring to make big bucks in a short time with his escort service and pornographic websites, was arrested from his Uttara residence in Dhaka early Wednesday by a team of Rapid Action Battalion (RAB).

When taken into custody, the arrestee, Md Fuad Bin Sultan, 33, termed himself an artist of the world of pornography, said RAB 1 Commanding Officer Lt Col Md Sarwar-Bin-Quasem.

The RAB team also seized some pirated CDs, a laptop allegedly used to run Fuad’s **** sites, masks, equipment to run the sites, and some yaba pills.

Son of former deputy inspector general Sultan Ahmed, Fuad, an English literature graduate, left a lucrative job in a multinational company in 2011 to establish his business, the RAB official said.

He rented two flats in a building owned by his parents in Uttara for which he paid Tk45,000 to his mother every month. He also rented flats in Gulshan.

Fuad started his business with ****. He started in 2014 and by 2016 had two **** sites up and running. Eventually he launched his escort service, RAB said.

“He provided naked pictures and contact details of female escorts on his websites. Access to those websites is not open to all; one has to register and get a unique password in exchange of money,” said RAB 1 Commanding Officer Sarwar.

After a client chose an escort, Fuad would arrange for their “date” at one of his flats and would make videos of their sexual acts, which he would later use to blackmail the women into having sex with other clients. He also provided drugs such as yaba to his clients, the RAB official said.

Fuad also posted these videos on his **** websites and sold them to **** sites abroad, he added.

When he was arrested, Fuad had eight **** sites running. RAB is now working to shut all of them down, as well as preparing to take legal action against Fuad, Sarwar said.

*CTTC arrests fake Pir for using sex videos for extortion*
Meanwhile, a Cyber Security and Crime Prevention team of police’s Counter-Terrorism and Transnational Crimes (CTTC) unit arrested a fraud Pir in Dhaka who forcefully had sex with women in the name of “treatment,” made secret videos of the act and used those videos to extort money from the women.

Ahsan Habib Pair, 25, was arrested from his Khilgaon residence on Tuesday after CTTC received complaints from two of his victims. The law enforcement team also seized a computer and a mobile phone from his possession.

*Also read- Fake Pir Ahsan also convinced expats from the Middle East to give him money*

Posing as a Pir, Ahsan used both charm and intimidation to get close to his female followers, said CTTC Additional Deputy Commissioner Md Nazmul Islam.

A former student of Dawra-e-Hadith, Ahsan gained popularity with his religious preaching on his YouTube channel.

He also had fan clubs on Facebook, WhatsApp, Twitter and Viber, said the CTTC official.

“He tortured women supposedly possessed by Jinns as an exorcism ritual, and sometimes he forced them to have sex with him, convincing the women that it was also a ritual,” he added.

Ahsan also used his fan clubs to connect with female followers. He would have lewd conversations with them and sometimes met with them. During those meetings, he would convince them to have sex with him.

He made videos of his sexual encounters with his followers and later used them to extort the women.

“He extorted Tk500,000 from one woman and Tk300,000 from another. We found 20 such videos on his computer,” said a CTTC official.

ADC Md Nazmul Islam said a case had been filed against Ahsan with Khilgaon police station under the ICT Act and the Pornography Act.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The return of Huntington’s ghost*
by M Serajul Islam | Published: 00:05, Aug 07,2017 | Updated: 00:06, Aug 07,2017 




IF EVER an outstanding academic and political scientist wrote something intended to divide and hurt a huge number of people, it was Professor Samuel Huntington and his 1996 book named The Clash of Civilizations and the Remaking of the World Order. It was a complex book that urged the western nations to unite against the so-called Islamic civilisation that it thought was its greatest threat. The professor himself was confused when he expounded this theory in an article in Foreign Affairs journal where he had used the same title with a question mark. After finding its acceptance among US conservatives and right groups, and white supremacists, he turned the article into the fully-fledged book that became the bible of these groups.

The book was like a prophecy come true in the post-9/11 period for these groups. Those who cheered it did not ask a few simple questions to find out the absurdity of the so-called prophecy. First, why would 1.6 billion Muslims worldwide be held responsible for the horrible acts of 20 wine-drinking Muslims coming from three Arab countries out of 57 independent countries where Muslims are the majority? Second, how could those 20 individuals who never flew an aircraft except in simulations carry out those precision attacks that would need years and years of actual flying to perfect? The claim that those 20 individuals were directed by Osama bin Laden living in Afghanistan’s wilderness in total seclusion to carry out the 9/11 attacks was too wild even for the stuff that made story books!
The book’s most outlandish assumption was that the Muslim world was one civilisation that, like a monolith, was gearing to attack the west. The idea itself should have put to serious doubt about the knowledge of the professor about Islam and Muslims. In fact, its ridiculousness was exposed when ISIS’s claim to have established the Islamic caliphate under Caliph Baghdadi was not taken even as a joke by Muslims worldwide because they had nothing in common with the objectives of groups such as ISIS and, most importantly, because Islam as a religion prohibited mindless and senseless violence because its essential and enduring message was peace. 

The professor was, of course, right about one thing about Islam — it had the potential to unite one day and win over the western civilisation if such a clash ever occurred or if the western civilisation itself collapsed because of its own internal contradiction. The professor’s fear came out of the moral and ethical contents of the two religions. Christianity that united the western civilisation had become too materialistic and had lost a great deal of its moral and ethical contents. On the other hand, the moral and ethical contents of Islam were strong and getting stronger and, therefore, likely to win in the event of a clash of civilisations of the type Professor Samuel Huntington had predicted borne out by the fact that Islam was the fastest growing religion on course to having the most followers among all contemporary religions. 

It was that theory of the professor that the alt-right, Islamophobic supporters of the US president these days are using to give him the leadership of the western world against the rise of Islam and also that of China and the eastern countries to challenge the many centuries old domination of the west and Christianity. Carlos Lozada in an article titled ‘Trump’s presidency and Huntington’s America’ carried by the Washington Post on July 23 wrote: ‘President Trump’s recent speech in Warsaw, in which he urged Europeans and Americans to defend Western civilization against violent extremists and barbarian hordes inevitably evoked Samuel Huntington’s Clash of Civilizations.’

The Washington Post writer gave president Trump’s anti-Islam and anti-Muslim bias a theoretical foundation by bringing Professor Huntington’s theory to describe it — ‘barbarian hordes’ and violent extremists that are Muslims and flag-bearers of the so-called Islamic civilisation are ready to clash with the western civilisation. In reality, the violent extremists and the ‘barbarian hordes’ are on the run to carry out anything like the clash of civilisations. Al-Qaeda has been decimated and most recently, ISIS has been crushed and their stronghold that they wanted to be the capital of the Islamic caliphate, namely Mosul, has been recaptured by the Iraqi forces, sending the terrorist group into disarray. 
The prospect of the west uniting under Donald Trump to fight the so-called Islamic civilisation is equally suspect. The Islamophobes and the white supremacist supporters of the US president hailed the speech as the best a US president had made in recent history to claim US leadership of the west. Notwithstanding the wildness and totally unsubstantiated nature of the claim, the US president is, in fact, acting as the catalyst for weakening the western civilisation. His hesitation to support Article 5 of the NATO Charter on his first meeting with European leaders in May in Brussels suggested that he was more interested in weakening the time-tested US-Europe alliance to sustain west’s domination than leading the western civilisation in any real or imaginary clash with the so-called Islamic civilisation.
The Islamophobes and the white supremacists in Europe had expected that in leading European countries such as France, Germany, Belgium, etcetera, there would be a resurgence of the white supremacists encouraged by president Trump’s victory. That has not happened. President Trump instead has had thus far a net negative influence upon Europe for uniting Europeans for a clash with the Muslims or the east. In fact, President Donald Trump has pushed European towards China and Russia that are aggressively filling the void that president Trump’s protectionism is creating for them. Thus the danger in the Trump era for the west is not Islam or the Muslims but the rise of Russia and China.

Notwithstanding any or all of the above, the United States of America and the west continue to face the possibility of terrorist attacks from a section of Muslims and they need a strategy to fight it. But the dangers have been grossly over-exaggerated. For example, if a major concern of America is about innocent Americans being killed by the so-called Islamic terrorists, reality tells a different story. If 9/11 is set aside, many times more white Americans die every year on a daily basis in the hands of other white Americans because of the powerful NRI would not allow the business of guns to be regulated. American blacks fear white policemen killing them as target practice far more than the so-called Islamic terrorists.

Therefore, if the United States and the western nations were genuinely interested in a peaceful world, they would be better advised to trash books such as the Clash of Civilizations for the simple reason that Muslims worldwide have no time or intention to waste on such a theory that the professor and his supporters have built with the same sort of hatred for Muslims as the leaders of ISIS or al-Qaeda have for the west. In fact, even for those terrorists that use Islam to carry out their acts of terror that Islam prohibits, they have a reason for their actions. These reasons are compelling and must be addressed for bringing sanity back to the world order.

The Muslims that have taken to terror have been compelled to do so. In Palestine, millions of Palestinian Muslims (and Christians) have been driven from their land for creating the state of Israel that the British established with very dubious intentions. Many dozens of UN resolutions have rotted for years asking Israel to do justice to the Palestinians. The west watched and sided with Israel by labelling the victims as terrorists and allowing Israel to do literally whatever it wanted with the Palestinians.

Then, of course, there are the hundreds of thousands of innocent Iraqis, Afghans, Syrians, men, women and children who have been killed in the name of the ‘war on terror’ that the west dismissed as ‘collateral damages.’ There has to be a recognition of this height of inhumanity perpetrated on so many innocent Muslims for the acts of a handful among them. The United States of America and the west were on the cusp of acknowledging their injustice against the Muslims before President Trump arrived. The new US president has reversed that but in doing so has made the past mistakes by the US and the west against Muslims worldwide more obvious leading to important Christian leaders like the Pope, Germany’s Angela Merkel and Canada’s Justin Trudeau taking up the case of the Muslims. Perhaps his insane acts and statements were what the west needed to bring them to their senses fully that led to the rejection of the alt-right in some European countries in their recent elections. *The ghost of professor Huntington has thus far failed to take wings and that is a good sign.*

M Serajul Islam is a former career ambassador.


----------



## Arthur

@BANGLAR BIR & others who ppost every news piece & long articles, as it was said before don't post newsrs & long posts in this thread. We have a separate news from Bangladesh & Beautiful Bangladesh thread for them.
This thread is supposed to be a chat box where small talks & social chit chats go on. Please PLEASE , refrain from such spamming. If you really want us to read those news articles, post the pic, link & title, nothing more. Those who are interested can easily visit the other site to read it. But those who comes here for small talks & socialise, it's very frustrating & annoying to scroll down such long posts.

I hope you will be understanding enough to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mage

p0rn king of Bangladsesh



http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/crime/2017/08/04/meet-****-king-bangladesh/


The link doesn't work when I put it in this page 

Anyone interested just google

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

BTW, didnt get to share a personal news. Got officially engaged last week. Keep us in your prayers!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> BTW, didnt get to share a personal news. Got officially engaged last week. Keep us in your prayers!


Congratulations!
So you are officially half dead now! 
The date of "মহাপ্রয়াণ" set yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> BTW, didnt get to share a personal news. Got officially engaged last week. Keep us in your prayers!








The lady is Bangladeshi or European?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> Congratulations!
> So you are officially half dead now!
> The date of "মহাপ্রয়াণ" set yet?



Thanks! Indeed half dead. Not yet but we started off the paperworks. The process in Bangladesh does take sometime apparently.



Philia said:


> The lady is Bangladeshi or European?



She is a Swiss with Bangladeshi background, born and raised in Suisse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> She is a Swiss with Bangladeshi background, born and raised in Suisse.


Ah...good. Bangla bolte pare, ektu ektu?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philia said:


> Ah...good. Bangla bolte pare, ektu ektu?



She's native in French and speaks German, Spanish, Italian, English and proper Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

bd_4_ever said:


> She's native in French and speaks German, Spanish, Italian, English and proper Bangla.


Wait......are you marrying google translate? 


I bet she'll be speaking French in the morning, German in the noon, Spanish in the afternoon, Italian at evening and Bangla at night. Good luck keeping up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Philia said:


> Wait......are you marrying google translate?
> 
> 
> I bet she'll be speaking French in the morning, German in the noon, Spanish in the afternoon, Italian at evening and Bangla at night. Good luck keeping up.



Lol that was the comment I got from my friends in FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

*Can we get there by 2030?*





Bangladesh, like many other developing countries, needs to assess whether GDP growth is sufficient to eliminate poverty, address food security and ensure equal opportunities by 2030. Photo: STAR

Abdullah Shibli

The title of this essay may raise a few eyebrows in Bangladesh. Bangladesh has already embraced the Sustainable Development Goals (SDGs), and there is no doubt that the government and civil society are marching ahead to reach the various targets. However, like all long marches, this journey too has many milestones, and possibly detours and roadblocks on the way; so it is imperative that all systems be checked periodically and mid-course corrections be made accordingly. And last, but not the least, it is fair to ask, are we embarking on a journey that is achievable and measurable?

A conference was recently organised in Washington, DC by South Asian Network on Economic Modeling (SANEM) on July 12, 2017. I am referring to the SANEM-North America Discussion Forum 2017 “South Asia at a Development Crossroads” organised in collaboration with the World Bank Group and attended by distinguished economists, development specialists, and graduate students from major universities of North America. The keynote speaker at this session, Prof Selim Raihan, and others at the conference raised a key issue which is on all our minds: Is GDP growth sufficient to eliminate poverty, level income distribution and ensure equal opportunities by 2030 in countries of South Asia which face strong headwinds because of weak political institutions, entrenched socioeconomic forces, and the realities of age-old cultural values? 

From the outset in 2016, three overarching challenges emerged for countries which signed on to the SDGs: prioritisation, monitoring and evaluation (M&E), and financing. Much has been said about the serious shortfall in financing SDGs in Bangladesh. In a paper entitled _Financing of SDGs in Bangladesh_, Prof Bazlul Haque Khondker has shown the need to explore the various financing options with a clear-cut policy formulation. Are we ready for greater infusion of foreign direct investment (FDI)? Or offer further incentives to harness the energies of the private sector through various private-public partnership (PPP) projects?

Earlier this year, the Planning Commission published the results of a study to identify the roles and responsibilities of various ministries and divisions in the implementation of SDGs, as well as the shortcomings inherent in monitoring and evaluation of this undertaking. The study, _Data Gap Analysis of SDGs: Bangladesh Perspective_, reveals an interesting issue. The government and its agencies are still at a loss in terms of coming to agree on a unifying theme to manage the “synergies” (targets that reinforce each other) as well as “trade-offs” (targets that conflict with each other) and “enablers” (targets that are preconditions for others). 

Of the 241 indicators of SDGs, the Planning Commission study indicates that data related to 70 indicators (or 29 percent) is readily available and that of 63 (26 percent) is not available. Data for the remaining 108 (45 percent) is partially available. However, data gap for some of the SDGs is more acute than others. In terms of data gap, goal 12, “Ensure sustainable consumption and production patterns,” ranks highest since 69 percent of data of indicators related to this goal is not currently available. This is followed by data gaps in measuring and monitoring goal 14, “Conserve and sustainably use the oceans, seas and marine resources,” and goal 13, “Take urgent action to combat climate change and its impact.” In view of these unmet needs, the government must soon outline a game plan to address the data gaps. 

At the recent conference organised by International Sustainable Development Institute (ISDI) at Harvard University in May 2017, speakers representing the government of Bangladesh were candid about another obstacle that we face. Of the 241 indicators, many will be left behind as we march ahead in the coming years. The most difficult task is to work with the stakeholders to zero in on the laggards and come to a consensus on the trade-offs between various goals and targets. Who makes the decisions and what is the process? Is it just a technical exercise of costs and benefits, or a more inclusive process with consultations and participation of civil society?

The urgency and immediacy for dialogue in cases of “trade-offs” mentioned in the aforementioned GOB document are illustrated by the recent inconclusive national debate on the need for more power plants. The Rampal power plant brought this debate to the attention of the global sustainable development movement. But as Dr Farashuddin at a recent book launch at Policy Research Institute (PRI) openly asked, “Why should Bangladesh pay the price for the mistakes of other nations which contributed to global warming?” Should Bangladesh, as a country likely to be seriously impacted by climate change, also go the extra mile to explore renewable sources of energy? Can the developing countries of South Asia afford to bear the greater cost of cleaner energy? 

The SDG Secretariat in the Prime Minister's Office is entrusted to work with government agencies and civil society to prioritise the measures, as well as to track and monitor our progress. While some special programmes initiated by this or future governments will help us achieve some of the SDGs well in advance of 2030, others may need a boost in the coming years, and the Secretariat has a heavy burden to shoulder. Is the SDG Secretariat ready to work in identifying projects in partnership with NGOs or the private sector? To adopt and adapt best practices in monitoring important goals (for example, elimination of poverty and inequality (goal 1), and set up a system to raise a “red flag” if we are not on track to achieve this goal)?

But these findings should not be a cause for alarm since Bangladesh is not alone as it stands at these crossroads. Fortunately, we can learn from other South Asian nations, and calibrate and fine-tune our policy steps as we move forward. And the potential gains from an action plan based on key SDG policy strategies that build upon the interrelationships between the goals and targets are significant. Results from a simulation study done for five South Asian countries by Prof Selim Raihan and others suggest that strategic policy priorities of sustained, broad-based and job-creating rapid economic growth through industry-oriented structural transformation, and addressing food security and hunger with agricultural productivity improvements through sustainable agriculture could lift an additional 71 million people out of poverty, create 56 million additional jobs in South Asia and boost GDP by 15–30 percent by 2030 over and above the business-as-usual scenario. However, for Bangladesh, this growth presupposes eight percent GDP growth and commensurate 20 percent increased investments in utilities, transport and social infrastructure. A pretty daunting task indeed!

April 21, 2016 / LAST MODIFIED: 11:54 AM, April 21, 2016
*Bangladesh Delta Plan 2100: Not the most practical proposal*





Photo: www.bangladeshdeltaplan2100.org

Md. Khalequzzaman

Bangladesh is considered to be extremely vulnerable to the impacts of climate change. In an attempt to provide safety and security for people living in low-lying coastal regions (15 percent of the country has an elevation below 1 m) against cyclones, tidal surges and flooding, the government has taken various measures over the last few decades, which included building 139 polders. Despite having polders, Bangladesh is facing adverse hydro-meteorological shocks, including inundation of coastal plains due to the high rate of sea-level rise (8 to 23 mm/year) as compared to the global trends (3.4 mm/year), salinity ingress, water-logging, reduction in cropland and crop yield, siltation of riverbeds, and impact on human health. 

Despite an increase in natural calamities, the economic growth over the last few decades has been quite satisfactory with a GDP growth rate ranging between 4.8 percent to over 6 percent. The per capita GDP has grown from $631 in 1990 to $1,276 in 2010. In the face of population growth and climate change, it will be challenging to sustain the economic growth and to achieve the sustainable development goals (SDGs) in coming decades. 

In this backdrop, it is imperative to formulate a long term strategic plan to protect the delta and its environment. Proper land and water management is central to the country's sustained economic development and protection of its environment. Recently, a large consortium, led by the consultancy firm Twynstra Gudde, has signed a contract for the development of the Delta Plan for Bangladesh 2100 (BDP2100), which is designed to formulate a long-term (50 to 100 years) delta governance. As per the Inception Report for the BDP2100, “the mission is to develop strategies which contribute to disaster risk reduction, water safety, climate change resilience and adaptation, food security, and economic development of the country.” This author holds the view that BDP2100 lacks merit on the following grounds:

Ownership:
According to news reports and the official webpage of BDP2100 (http://www.bangladeshdeltaplan2100.org), a total of eight (Twynstra, Mott McDonald, Climate Adaptation Services, Ecorys, Defacto, Deltares, Alterra, and Weeteveen BOS) out of ten consultency firms are from outside Bangladesh. This plan will put the management of land, water, and environment of the country in the hand of foreign agencies. Recently, the Prime Minister of Bangladesh Sheikh Hasina reiterated that Bangladesh has achieved self-sufficiency in all sectors of development and there was no need to rely on foreign consultants for development projects. The inception of the BDP2100 is incongruent with the stated vision for development by the prime minister. 

Accountability:
According to the Dutch Water Sector, collaboration between the Netherlands and Bangladesh on various flood prevention measures and coastal zone management has been in place for over 50 years. The success from these projects in terms of flood prevention and coastal zone management has been scanty at most. What guarantee will the NGOs involved in the implementation of BDP2100 provide should the plan drive the delta to a path of failure and further destruction?

Tranperancy:
The BDP2100 is probably by far the largest land and water management project that Bangladesh has ever undertaken. It is expected that such a monumental project will be discussed in the Parliament and in open public forums. Yet, not much is known about the details of the project in the public domain. 

Adoption of the failed structural approach:
Building of flood control structures and polders did not prove to be an effective measure over the last six decades. The BDP2100 webpage states that “besides these typical coastal projects, a number of river improvement projects are also of relevance for our baseline, such as the Gorai River Restoration Plan, the Ganges Barrage Plan, Bhairab River Plan and Kobadak River Basin Plan.” Without any water sharing agreement with upper riparian countries, there will be no guarantee of river flow needed to make the Gorai River Restoration Plan and the Ganges Barrage Plan a success during the lean season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Well this thing is lit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Sundarban in Monsoon*





Flower of Ora (Sonneratia caseolaris.) Photo: Ihtisham Kabir
Ihtisham Kabir

I have been to Sundarban several times but never in monsoon, so when a friend invited me to join a group of photographers on a trip to Sundarban, I was delighted. We boarded the night train from Dhaka to Khulna in the early evening. Upon arrival at Khulna station the next morning, we walked a short distance to the _ghat _where our boat, M.V. _Bhela _of Bengal Tours, awaited us.

It took us the better part of the day to reach the forest. The riparian scenery unfolded before my eyes from urban to suburban and industrial to rural and, finally, the forest. As its lush monsoon greenery came into view, my emotions ran away with me. Once again I was amazed and speechless at the beauty of the magnificent forest.

As my eyes feasted on the green, I could not help but wonder: what a stroke of good fortune we have managed to preserve Sundarban!

Consider the facts. In this small land of 145,000 square kilometres are packed 160 million people. That's a population density of over 1100 people per square mile. And within this we have, virtually untouched, the Bangladesh Sundarban which takes up 6000 square kilometres or over 4% of our country. Adding the other protected areas scattered throughout Bangladesh triples or quadruples this percentage.

Compare this to the nation which has led the world in modern conservation thought and methodology. The United States has 323 million people in 9.8 million square kilometres and population density of 32 per square kilometres. The area of protected land there is approximately 540,000 square kilometres or around 5.5%.

My point is that we have a lot to be proud of. Despite our population pressure we still have much left in nature. In Sundarban, this revelation comes as a welcome surprise.

And we have a lot to lose if we don't protect it vigilantly.
The sharp dive of a Brahminy kite catching fish wakes me from daydreaming. On the banks of the swollen river, monsoon has brought new life to the trees. The fruits of _goran, sundari, gewa and keora _hang from the branches. The gorgeous starlike flowers of ora break up the green and attract brightly coloured sunbirds. Nearer the ground, a buzz of wasps, bees and other flying insects jostle each other for pollen and nectar of _golpata's _yellow flowers.

Much remains to be learned from the forest. A scientist working in the forest informs us that the brown vine snake, which I photographed here five years ago for my book on Sundarban, has been re-classified as an entirely new species. The mysterious and rare bird, masked finfoot, which is found in Bangladeshi but not Indian Sundarban, is also the subject of field research. And some of the salt pots found along the coast of Sundarban appear to be many centuries old.

How is it that we have managed to save this treasure? Fear of the tiger discouraged human encroachment. The land, covered everywhere by deep, sticky mud and pointed mangrove roots, is not exactly inviting to humans. The administrative mandates from British times to the present protecting this forest – the size of the Wildlife Sanctuary within the forest was recently doubled – have also helped.

*Sundarban is our treasure. It is up to us to take care of it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasan89

Nayok Razzak has passed away a while ago. Innalilahee wa inna ilayhee wa rajeun. RIP Banglar Nayok

Didn't know where to post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Russell

WTF is up with that completely ridiculous thread - difference between Bengali muslims and pakistani muslims

SERIOUSLY


----------



## Al-zakir

Dawat bhai,,,,



OrdinaryGenius said:


> আল্লাহ তোমার কাছে বিচার দিলাম!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Al-zakir said:


> View attachment 424264
> 
> 
> Dawat bhai,,,,


খেনে রে বা ইতা দেখাইয়া খষ্ট দিরা?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Nabil365 said:


> Well this thing is lit



Man this guy is GAY as F*CK.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

A heart touching story with good making.This natok has achieved 7 million views in youtube in just 2 weeks.It seems the golden days of our natok is returning.
@Bilal9 @Species @UKBengali @Nabil365 @TopCat @bluesky @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @shourov323 @Philia @chatterjee @BDforever
@Comillaboy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Banglar Bir

Homo Sapiens said:


> A heart touching story with good making.This natok has achieved 7 million views in youtube in just 2 weeks.It seems the golden days of our natok is returning.
> @Bilal9 @Species @UKBengali @Nabil365 @TopCat @bluesky @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @shourov323 @Philia @chatterjee @BDforever
> @Comillaboy


Thanks, copied the URL and now watching the mini serial in Youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Homo Sapiens said:


> A heart touching story with good making.This natok has achieved 7 million views in youtube in just 2 weeks.It seems the golden days of our natok is returning.
> @Bilal9 @Species @UKBengali @Nabil365 @TopCat @bluesky @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @shourov323 @Philia @chatterjee @BDforever
> @Comillaboy



normally i dont watch bangla natok in rare case i watch and this is the good natok not drama


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Homo Sapiens said:


> A heart touching story with good making.This natok has achieved 7 million views in youtube in just 2 weeks.It seems the golden days of our natok is returning.
> @Bilal9 @Species @UKBengali @Nabil365 @TopCat @bluesky @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @shourov323 @Philia @chatterjee @BDforever
> @Comillaboy


আমিও বড় ছেলে! আমার কি হবে ফ্রান্স?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> আমিও বড় ছেলে! আমার কি হবে ফ্রান্স?


বড় ছেলের তো আরামের জীবন। ছোট ছেলে হলে বুঝতেন, নিজেকে চাকর বাকরের মতো মনে হতো।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> আমিও বড় ছেলে! আমার কি হবে ফ্রান্স?



Huru bhai, goto kail apnar jomit gaychilam, cha pata o hatkoro/ada zamir loiya aychi, bakka kam ashil,aro bohut bar jaita oibo,apnar kotha mone oisil kinte cell no jana nai,na oila bariya ailam ona.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Homo Sapiens said:


> A heart touching story with good making.This natok has achieved 7 million views in youtube in just 2 weeks.It seems the golden days of our natok is returning.
> @Bilal9 @Species @UKBengali @Nabil365 @TopCat @bluesky @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @shourov323 @Philia @chatterjee @BDforever
> @Comillaboy


Yeah, I watched it recently with my relatives when visiting BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> বড় ছেলের তো আরামের জীবন। ছোট ছেলে হলে বুঝতেন, নিজেকে চাকর বাকরের মতো মনে হতো।






Banglar Bir said:


> Huru bhai, goto kail apnar jomit gaychilam, cha pata o hatkoro/ada zamir loiya aychi, bakka kam ashil,aro bohut bar jaita oibo,apnar kotha mone oisil kinte cell no jana nai,na oila bariya ailam ona.


সমস্যা অইল গিয়া, আমি অখন শ্রীমংঙ্গল নায় সিলেট আছি!


----------



## Banglar Bir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> সমস্যা অইল গিয়া, আমি অখন শ্রীমংঙ্গল নায় সিলেট আছি!


kunta chinta nai,apnar barit giya bhat, haaiya aimu na, hukunshuro o khatta diya biroyin bhat hkoyaiban ni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Banglar Bir said:


> kunta chinta nai,apnar barit giya bhat, haaiya aimu na, hukunshuro o khatta diya biroyin bhat hkoyaiban ni?


Kheter biruin Chawl to nai re ba! Bazar thaki kiniya ana lagbo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

accha aoar aga, apmar profile o janaimu, ba.


----------



## Species

Homo Sapiens said:


> A heart touching story with good making.This natok has achieved 7 million views in youtube in just 2 weeks.It seems the golden days of our natok is returning.
> @Bilal9 @Species @UKBengali @Nabil365 @TopCat @bluesky @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @shourov323 @Philia @chatterjee @BDforever
> @Comillaboy



I watched it, ending was too touching! Just got a crush on Mehzabin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Apurbo is a superb actor in tele films,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@Species @Banglar Bir watch another beautiful natok.Both these 2 part are very good but 2nd part is more good.
@Nabil365 @BDforever @chatterjee @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Saving Bangladesh’s last rainforest*
*https://news.mongabay.com/2016/09/saving-bangladeshs-last-rainforest/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Homo Sapiens said:


> @Species @Banglar Bir watch another beautiful natok.Both these 2 part are very good but 2nd part is more good.
> @Nabil365 @BDforever @chatterjee @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @Bilal9


Watched part 1, a little while back, will watch Part#2 subsequently. 
Agreed life is indeed full of bittersweet realities, at my age I have had much more bitter experiences, then what in the Telefilm depicted, believe in me, just strive onwards full steam ahead till you reach the Zenith, full of both heart breaking and sweet experiences awaits ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Homo Sapiens said:


> @Species @Banglar Bir watch another beautiful natok.Both these 2 part are very good but 2nd part is more good.
> @Nabil365 @BDforever @chatterjee @OrdinaryGenius @Shorisrip @Bilal9


Finished watching the "Last Page",no comments, the telefilm tells the story, we just wore different Uniforms, 4+decades earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Banglar Bir said:


> Finished watching the "Last Page",no comments, the telefilm tells the story, we just wore different Uniforms, 4+decades earlier.


Now watch another! a different,funny,entertaining,heart warming story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Will Purbachal become another mess?*
Shohel Mamun
Published at 04:53 PM September 26, 2017





The government says it plans to build Purbachal as a model residential area in Dhaka *Syed Zakir Hossain/Dhaka Tribune*
*Rajuk is currently giving approval only at sectors four and five of the project*
The Purbachal New Model Town area, with its 300-feet wide arterial road, has been hyped up for long as a modern suburb that will soon adorn the outskirts of Dhaka.

But even before the project has taken off, there are now worries whether the project will eventually retain its look on paper.

Beyond the vicinity of the Purbachal Expressway, unplanned and unauthorised constructions are already encroaching on the model town. Many people are already living in these illegally built homes. Many buildings are also being used as hotels, resorts, restaurants, amusement centres, warehouses and shops.

Over the decades, Dhaka’s efforts to build clean, organised residential zones have repeatedly failed in the old neighbourhoods of Dhanmondi, Banani and Gulshan. Even the Uttara Model Town, built from scratch, fell victim to commercial encroachment and illegal constructions.

The government says it plans to build Purbachal as a model residential area in Dhaka.
*Also Read- Purbachal to be first smart city by 2018*
The initiatives to redesign or remodel Dhaka’s residential areas have been largely unsuccessful due to strong resistance from owners of illegal and unplanned structures. Concerned authorities have only served notices to the building owners, asking them to remove or replace the illegal structures, and threatening to otherwise destroy them. But these threats have had little effect, while sporadic drives against illegal structures also failed as the encroachers soon returned to occupy the spots.

The Housing and Public Works Ministry issued notices to 1,636 building owners in Gulshan, Banani and Dhanmondi residential areas after the terror attack in July last year, saying that they would have to stop using residential buildings for business purposes, or that they did not follow the building code and original design. But little heed has been paid to these notices. On the other hand, authorities have been forced to designate parts of these areas as commercial zones.

Is Purbachal moving in the same direction? Experts say if the government cannot control the growth of illegal and unplanned structures from the beginning, Purbachal will meet the same fate.

During a recent visit to Purbachal, the Dhaka Tribune found a building under construction at sector 17, road number 303, plot number 8, without any plan or design approved by Rajuk (Rajdhani Unnayan Katripakkha), the city development authority.

The building already has three floors and it will be six-storied, the workers said.

Workers said the owner of the five katha plot was one Ripon Miya. They could not provide his contact number.

Hundreds of other buildings have been completely built or are under construction, on around 200 plots in different sectors which have no approval from Rajuk.

“If the authorities do not rein in the illegal construction at Purbachal immediately, the new city will become unlivable,” said Professor Sarwar Jahan, of the Department of Urban and Regional Planning at Buet.

“If commercial structures like amusement centres, restaurants and dairy farms are constructed in an unplanned way, it will be a sign that the city will face chaos in the future,” he added.

“If Rajuk does not control illegal structures, it will not be a residential area, it will be another mixed area like Dhanmondi or Banani,” said Sarwar Jahan.

Rajuk Chairman Abdur Rahman told the Dhaka Tribune: “Development work is underway there. Our officials are regularly monitoring the area. If anyone raises any illegal structures, we will take necessary action. If any officials are involved in allowing illegal structures and taking bribes, they will be punished.”

Rajuk is currently giving approval only at sectors four and five of the project in Rupganj Upazila under Narayanganj, which is ready for building construction.

But people are raising buildings without approval in different sectors, sometimes without utility connections. Some of the commercial establishments are run on generators. Some use illegal and old Palli Bidyut (rural electricity) connections.

Additional Project Director Ujjal Mandol said: “I am aware that many illegal structures are being built without proper plan or design. But Purbachal is a big area, authorised officers designated to various zones are responsible for checking illegal structures.”

Adilur Rahman, the authorised officer for Purbachal, told the Dhaka Tribune: “Only eight plans and designs for buildings have been approved by Rajuk in the Narayanganj part of Purbachal. One plot owner is starting construction work while the rest are preparing for it.

“Outside of these, all structures are illegal in Purbachal. We have already sent notices to around 130 people,” he added.

“But Purbachal is far from Dhaka and officials do not want to go there. We have shortage of manpower as well,” he added.

Some of the buildings are already fully built, and people are living there with their families. Some use their buildings as a vacation home. Most building owners do not hide the fact that they built without Rajuk’s approval.
*Also Read- Factbox: Purbachal project at a glance*
Local people say Rajuk continuously runs eviction drives alongside the 300-feet road but they cannot see illegal structures and businesses on the plots.

Kudratullah, a building owner at sector 13 road 203, told the Dhaka Tribune: “I am yet to get any approval from Rajuk. But the structure I have built is temporary. Purbachal will be completed in 10 years and then I will bring it down and build something new with a proper design.”

His building however, looks too expensive to be brought down in 10 years.

Adjacent to the Kudratullah’s building there is another building, owned by one Din Mohammad Dilu.

Dilu’s nephew Mohammad Al Amin told the Dhaka Tribune: “When the government acquired land for Purbachal we lost all our land. My uncle got the plot as an original resident of the area. So after development of the area we built a four-storey building for our accommodation.”

Dilu himself admitted over phone that he had permission from Rajuk to use the land without building any permanent structure.

“But we needed a home, so we built it and also submitted a plan to Rajuk, which is yet to get approval,” he added.

A three-storey luxurious villa stands out at Sector 1, just beside the Balu River.

Most of the building’s work is complete. Site Engineer Milon Sarker told the Dhaka Tribune that the owner of the building was a senior member of the government.

The house was built from photos of homes in London and the US, he added.
“Though Rajuk is yet to approve the design, we will get it soon,” he added.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/development/2017/09/26/purbachal-become-another-mess/


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nabil365

Species said:


> I watched it, ending was too touching! Just got a crush on Mehzabin!


Keep your eyes off from my girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

I just earned my 4th negative rating from another indian...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The forbidden love between a Bangladeshi and a Rohingya*
Motiur Rahman, Manikganj
Published at 02:36 PM October 05, 2017
Last updated at 03:19 PM October 05, 2017




Representative photo of a Rohingya woman from a documentary on their persecution *Shofiur Rahman*
*They got married in defiance of the government ban, now they are on the run from the law*
Foyzul Islam and Hafsa Bibi fled from the Rakhine state of Myanmar to Bangladesh with over 500,000 other Rohingya, including their 18-year-old daughter Rafiza. Lost and afraid in the hustle and bustle of the camp, they decided to try their luck elsewhere in the country.

They fled to Singair in Manikganj on September 14. The family took up shelter in the house of a local Muslim cleric. But as word spread of Rohingya refugees hiding in the village, people flocked to see them – the victims of ethnocide in a neighbouring country.
*Also Read- 20 Rohingyas held in Manikganj*
Shoaib Hossain Jewel was among the curious onlookers. A 25-year-old who was teaching at a madrasa in Jatrabari, he felt his heart stirring at the sight of Rafiza.

As per the regulations, the Rohingya were rounded up by law enforcement and sent back to the refugee camp in Kutupalong. Little did they know, they were driving away with the heart of this lovestruck madrasa teacher.

Shoaib followed his heart to Teknaf. He searched camp after camp, spoke to hundreds of people, and finally tracked down Rafiza. He asked her parents for her hand, and in defiance of the 2014 ban on marrying Rohingyas by the government, he married her.

But of course, like every cliché love story, theirs had to have an overwhelming obstacle to overcome. How does one sneak a Rohingya bride out of the camp, when the army had been tasked to take over administrative duties?

On September 21, a teacher coalition from Singair went to Teknaf to provide relief. Shoib hid Rafiza under a burkha and joined the group on their way back to Manikganj on September 23. But the thrill was not over just yet, Shoaib and Rafiza went into hiding after returning, afraid of government retribution.
*Also Read- Bangladeshis can’t marry Rohingya refugees*
Shoaib’s family, although delighted by the prospect of their son getting married, remained quiet. A teacher who was part of the aid group that sneaked out Rafiza admitted to the matter. The local UP chairman also confirmed the matter. Singair police now remain on the lookout for this couple on the run.

This is the first known marriage between a Bangladeshi and a Rohingya after the August 2017 crisis broke out in Rakhine. The military crackdown by the Myanmar army has forced over 507,000 Rohingya to flee to Bangladesh and thousands more are feared dead in what is being called a modern-day genocide or ethnic cleansing.

The marriage ban was issued by the Ministry of Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs in July 2014 after the Cox’s Bazar district administration proposed a legal measure to prevent Rohingyas from assuming Bangladesh citizenship by marrying into the country.
http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/nation/2017/10/05/forbidden-love-bangladeshi-rohingya/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The story of saving the vultures of Bangladesh*
*http://www.thedailystar.net/star-we...m_medium=newsurl&utm_term=all&utm_content=all*


----------



## Species

Some weird moderation is going on in this sub-forum. I can see some recent Rohingya threads have been merged to the sticky thread, cool, we don't need so many threads on the same topic. But I have no idea why some selective Rohingya threads have been kept separate where the participants are all bashing Bangladesh, like this and this.

And as always, no action being taken against the known trolls from India who are repeatedly throwing insulting remarks against Bangladesh and derailing the threads, but we have got @Philia banned for calling Pakistan a "rogue state".

@Homo Sapiens @OrdinaryGenius @Mohammed Khaled

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Species said:


> Some weird moderation is going on in this sub-forum. I can see some recent Rohingya threads have been merged to the sticky thread, cool, we don't need so many threads on the same topic. But I have no idea why some selective Rohingya threads have been kept separate where the participants are all bashing Bangladesh, like this and this.
> 
> And as always, no action being taken against the known trolls from India who are repeatedly throwing insulting remarks against Bangladesh and derailing the threads, but we have got @Philia banned for calling Pakistan a "rogue state".
> 
> @Homo Sapiens @OrdinaryGenius @Mohammed Khaled


Im also about to be banned...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Banglar Bir said:


> *The forbidden love between a Bangladeshi and a Rohingya*
> Motiur Rahman, Manikganj
> Published at 02:36 PM October 05, 2017
> Last updated at 03:19 PM October 05, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Representative photo of a Rohingya woman from a documentary on their persecution *Shofiur Rahman*
> *They got married in defiance of the government ban, now they are on the run from the law*
> Foyzul Islam and Hafsa Bibi fled from the Rakhine state of Myanmar to Bangladesh with over 500,000 other Rohingya, including their 18-year-old daughter Rafiza. Lost and afraid in the hustle and bustle of the camp, they decided to try their luck elsewhere in the country.
> 
> They fled to Singair in Manikganj on September 14. The family took up shelter in the house of a local Muslim cleric. But as word spread of Rohingya refugees hiding in the village, people flocked to see them – the victims of ethnocide in a neighbouring country.
> *Also Read- 20 Rohingyas held in Manikganj*
> Shoaib Hossain Jewel was among the curious onlookers. A 25-year-old who was teaching at a madrasa in Jatrabari, he felt his heart stirring at the sight of Rafiza.
> 
> As per the regulations, the Rohingya were rounded up by law enforcement and sent back to the refugee camp in Kutupalong. Little did they know, they were driving away with the heart of this lovestruck madrasa teacher.
> 
> Shoaib followed his heart to Teknaf. He searched camp after camp, spoke to hundreds of people, and finally tracked down Rafiza. He asked her parents for her hand, and in defiance of the 2014 ban on marrying Rohingyas by the government, he married her.
> 
> But of course, like every cliché love story, theirs had to have an overwhelming obstacle to overcome. How does one sneak a Rohingya bride out of the camp, when the army had been tasked to take over administrative duties?
> 
> On September 21, a teacher coalition from Singair went to Teknaf to provide relief. Shoib hid Rafiza under a burkha and joined the group on their way back to Manikganj on September 23. But the thrill was not over just yet, Shoaib and Rafiza went into hiding after returning, afraid of government retribution.
> *Also Read- Bangladeshis can’t marry Rohingya refugees*
> Shoaib’s family, although delighted by the prospect of their son getting married, remained quiet. A teacher who was part of the aid group that sneaked out Rafiza admitted to the matter. The local UP chairman also confirmed the matter. Singair police now remain on the lookout for this couple on the run.
> 
> This is the first known marriage between a Bangladeshi and a Rohingya after the August 2017 crisis broke out in Rakhine. The military crackdown by the Myanmar army has forced over 507,000 Rohingya to flee to Bangladesh and thousands more are feared dead in what is being called a modern-day genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> 
> The marriage ban was issued by the Ministry of Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs in July 2014 after the Cox’s Bazar district administration proposed a legal measure to prevent Rohingyas from assuming Bangladesh citizenship by marrying into the country.
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/nation/2017/10/05/forbidden-love-bangladeshi-rohingya/




Adsoos, ek musalan fua aar ek muslima furi re nikah karcoyin, problem kita oicye ekano,



OrdinaryGenius said:


> Im also about to be banned...


 Kitar laigyaa bhai


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Al-zakir said:


> Kitar laigyaa bhai


কিছু পাব্লিকরে বালা মত ধুনছি, এর লাগি...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> কিছু পাব্লিকরে বালা মত ধুনছি, এর লাগি...



Charal oklol re ni? Ekano Bd charaliya o acoyoin,
otodin Bharat er laigyaa pagal asla kintoo aiz kaail burma aar bharat er ushta kaiya lino aisoyin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Al-zakir said:


> Charal oklol re ni? Ekano Bd charaliya o acoyoin,
> otodin Bharat er laigyaa pagal asla kintoo aiz kaail burma aar bharat er ushta kaiya lino aisoyin.


কিলের কাঠল কিল না খাইলে পাকে না...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> কিলের কাঠল কিল না খাইলে পাকে না...



Haha but I got better one. It’s in urdu laaton ke bhoot baaton se nahi mantay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

Al-zakir said:


> Haha but I got better one. It’s in urdu laaton ke bhoot baaton se nahi mantay.


Bhaisab,huru bhai a jata koisa, ashola kintu hacha mat, ami bhai bhji na musalman oiya kila kori amrar bhai ra, amrar thread hoiriya dai? 
Tar cha boro kotha, ki bhaba eccha kori tamasha dekhiya negative rating o banned kora? 
Apna kunta janon ni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

@Homo Sapiens,@,@bluesky,[USEROrdinaryGeniusR=11791]@Al-zakir[/USER], watch this teleserial and hope you all like the show.
@Mohammed Khaled


----------



## Al-zakir

Banglar Bir said:


> Bhaisab,huru bhai a jata koisa, ashola kintu hacha mat, ami bhai bhji na musalman oiya kila kori amrar bhai ra, amrar thread hoiriya dai?
> Tar cha boro kotha, ki bhaba eccha kori tamasha dekhiya negative rating o banned kora?
> Apna kunta janon ni?



Bhai sahib, amra sahi musalman oile pakistan bhangto ni kunoo din. Ami ekano laizyor din doira achi, agge tara amra re bhaior moton dhekta, kintoo hasina aar Awami league er bharat ghulamir laigyaa tara amra re aar ager moton bhala fain na. Tara amra re hunka dushman mono koroyin. Amar musalman oiyaa Maloon okkoler shate oto maka maki kari dhekiyaa tara amra re adaha Hindu mono koroyin. Awami charal ra amara re maloon banito cai re va.

Aar kotla Bd member kali 71 loiya mata mati kare. 71 loiyaa mata mati koira kita laab oi re Bhai. Amra Ekla oi gechi gia bhai, Awami amar re amrar musalman bhai okkal taikyaa bhat duur loiyaa geche gia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Those who understand Urdu. It's a Hamd.


----------



## ghost250

bd4ever bhai nd nabil bhai k abaar ban korse hudaii..but same reason e sakra,nilgiri,d_hagu,el sidd k rekhe dise bohal tobiyote..amareo mone hoy ban korbe kisuh khn por..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> I just earned my 4th negative rating from another indian...



Are bhai, narazir kita ase. Dushman dushmani karse, that is it.

If you want to get a lot of thanks from charal then open a 71 related thread and bash the hell out Pakistan. 

Only time charals like us when we talk about 71. That’s it.


----------



## Hasan89

shourov323 said:


> bd4ever bhai nd nabil bhai k abaar ban korse hudaii..but same reason e sakra,nilgiri,d_hagu,el sidd k rekhe dise bohal tobiyote..amareo mone hoy ban korbe kisuh khn por..




Some right bias here from our supposed Muslim Pak brothers. Who despite 4-6wars with India, lick Indians backsides here and dont ban these indian trolls who constantly dishing out their hindutva BS here in particularly BD section.

These Bakra Takra, Tamilgiri and many are the most obnoxious, ignorant, pretentious human beings (wait a min, are they even humans who condone Myanmar action against innocent Rohingya civilians?), I’ve ever come across.




—————————————————————
One of the best Bangladeshi telefilm/drama. Number of views on in youtube says it all. Really touchy. Must watch. Shame it didn’t have subtitles then the non Bengalis could’ve watched and understood.

It’s called “Boro Chele” (Big/Older Son”)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Al-zakir said:


> Are bhai, narazir kita ase. Dushman dushmani karse, that is it.
> If you want to get a lot of thanks from charal then open a 71 related thread and bash the hell out Pakistan.
> Only time charals like us when we talk about 71. That’s it.


Bhaisab apnar kotha manlam, okhon koin dekhi amrar Bangladeshi rar maja kita apnar lakhan senior o elite member nai ni? 
Kitar lagi Mosulman oiya o amra ra negative rating o ban kokar khomota doya oi na? 
Deklha ona charal okol ra kita kora oi. 
Mono rakhion ami o 1971 o achilam,kintu okhon eta bobmaishi/malugiri dekhiya amar motom bohut FF Allah raistai choliram.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Are we prepared?*
Tribune Editorial
Published at 05:25 PM October 13, 2017





Photo: SYED ZAKIR HOSSAIN
*Creating awareness about earthquake preparation would go a long way. So far, many still remain in the dark with regards to how to respond when disaster strikes*
Earthquakes are some of the most unpredictable of natural disasters that any country can face.

And Bangladesh is no different.

The recent earthquake in Mexico, which cost the lives of almost 400 people and injured 6,000 more, is a stark reminder of how devastating such an event can truly be for a nation.

Scientists have concluded that Bangladesh is currently on the verge of experiencing an earthquake like it hasn’t before, one that could potentially cause 50,000, hundreds of thousands of injuries, and billions in damages.

As a result, it has become imperative that the government take precautions in this regard.

A huge problem that remains is that, when it comes construction, we have yet to shift the focus to building structures which will hold up in case of an earthquake. Construction technology still relies heavily on techniques which make the buildings, and subsequently the people residing in them, vulnerable to such a disaster.

Additionally, we must also take the initiative to retrofit existing buildings so that damages are minimised and people remain safe.

And while it is commendable that the government has taken the initiative to train “urban volunteers” to help with rescue operations and provide aid, this is nowhere near enough.

The main obstacle in this regard remains the fact that we lack the road access required for responders to reach disaster sites in time.

Creating awareness about earthquake preparation would go a long way. So far, many still remain in the dark with regards to how to respond when disaster strikes, and how vulnerable the structures are in which they reside.

A major earthquake could potentially destroy over a quarter of the structures in the capital, to say nothing of the uncountable human loss.

Let us make sure we are prepared to handle such an event.


----------



## EastBengalPro

where is @phillia . just curious


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Biodiversity of Indian Sundarbans recorded in one compendium for first time*
*https://news.mongabay.com/2017/10/biodiversity-of-indian-sunderbans-recorded-for-the-first-time/*


----------



## BDforever

@Mohammed Khaled congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Banglar Bir said:


> Bhaisab apnar kotha manlam, okhon koin dekhi amrar Bangladeshi rar maja kita apnar lakhan senior o elite member nai ni?
> Kitar lagi Mosulman oiya o amra ra negative rating o ban kokar khomota doya oi na?
> Deklha ona charal okol ra kita kora oi.
> Mono rakhion ami o 1971 o achilam,kintu okhon eta bobmaishi/malugiri dekhiya amar motom bohut FF Allah raistai choliram.



Maloon e amare aaiz ekta desay.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> @Mohammed Khaled congratulation


For what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> For what?


He has achieved something today, i can't reveal it as it is confidential

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> He has achieved something today, i can't reveal it as it is confidential


Something evil?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Something evil?


 he is not evil like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Al-zakir said:


> Maloon e amare aaiz ekta desay.


 Bhaisab ami o baad porchi na. Kita kora jai,akthu chinta koria dekhoin.Salam.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BDforever said:


> he is not evil like you


I'm NOT evil! I'm a con-artist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> I'm NOT evil! I'm a con-artist


Huru bhai,apna kunta kharap nai,desh ra apnar jibon thakai o besi ador koroin.


----------



## BDforever

Banglar Bir said:


> Huru bhai,apna kunta kharap nai,desh ra apnar jibon thakai o besi ador koroin.


ami bilai ador kori, does that count ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Banglar Bir said:


> Huru bhai,apna kunta kharap nai,desh ra apnar jibon thakai o besi ador koroin.


রাষ্ট্র গঠনের কিছু উপাদান আছে। জনসংখ্যা তার মধ্যে অন্যতম। বাংলাদেশের বেশিরভাগ মানুষই আমার অপছন্দের তালিকায় পরে। বেঈমানি আর হিংসা বাংলাদেশের বেশিরভাগ মানুষের শিরায়-শিরায়, গিরায় গিরায়।

আমার দেশপ্রেম লইয়া আমি নিজেওউ বিশ্বাসী নায়...



BDforever said:


> ami bilai ador kori, does that count ?


আমার বাসাত ৬টা বিলাই আছে। আমি জিতছি...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> আমার দেশপ্রেম লইয়া আমি নিজেওউ বিশ্বাসী নায়...


Do you wish well for Bangladesh?



BDforever said:


> ami bilai ador kori, does that count ?


He finally became a man? @Mohammed Khaled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> ami bilai ador kori, does that count ?


Yes, definitely it does, this just proves that you are an kind hearted loving person and know how to love and care of Almighty's innocent creations .By the way our Prophet (P.B.U.H) also used to love CATS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Philia said:


> He finally became a man? @Mohammed Khaled


oboshe shey ekjon purush hoachilo ? ! ! !  tense bro tense ..


----------



## Banglar Bir

BDforever said:


> oboshe shey ekjon purush hoachilo ? ! ! !  tense bro tense ..


Delhi ka Laddo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

@Khan saheb , super profile-picture ( fidel castro ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Do you wish well for Bangladesh?


Yes. I'm a part of this country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Banglar Bir said:


> Bhaisab ami o baad porchi na. Kita kora jai,akthu chinta koria dekhoin.Salam.



Msg to @WebMaster. He is last hope for us mazloom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Yes. I'm a part of this country...


Then you are a patriot and your deshprem cannot be questioned.


----------



## Al-zakir

Philia said:


> Then you are a patriot and your deshprem cannot be questioned.



You are giving certifications of patriotism.

If sucking up to Indian and embracing hinduani culture is definition of patriotism, then laat mari ai Bal type patriotism re. We are Muslim and we can never bow down to maloon, just remember that kid.

Are you Hindu by chance?



Banglar Bir said:


> Bhaisab ami o baad porchi na. Kita kora jai,akthu chinta koria dekhoin.Salam.



Age chalo himmat aur Imam se, Allah is with us, maloon Kia cheez. Allahu akbar


----------



## Arthur

jamahir said:


> @Khan saheb , super profile-picture ( fidel castro ).


Fidel and Che are my idols from my days at uni. Always admired their struggle & great efforts for their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

I am pissed and angry as hell seeing comments on patriotism by some bloody kids. Dil chain tappar maira daat baigigaa faaliya dai, 

@Banglar Bir


----------



## Mage

Al-zakir said:


> You are giving certifications of patriotism.
> 
> If sucking up to Indian and embracing hinduani culture is definition of patriotism, then laat mari ai Bal type patriotism re. We are Muslim and we can never bow down to maloon, just remember that kid.
> 
> Are you Hindu by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Age chalo himmat aur Imam se, Allah is with us, maloon Kia cheez. Allahu akbar


I'm something in between non-practising Muslim and Atheist. 

That being said I am better at giving patriotism certificate than a razakar like you. You don't even like the fact that BD is an independent country. You wish it were a part of Pakistan. Come to BD. Your Jamaati kind are treated very well. I wish Americans would put you in gitmo. But since they didn't Dhaka central jail will work fine as well. Come back to BD. Anti state elements need to be dealt properly.


----------



## Al-zakir

Philia said:


> I'm something in between non-practising Muslim and Atheist.
> 
> That being said I am better at giving patriotism certificate than a razakar like you. You don't even like the fact that BD is an independent country. You wish it were a part of Pakistan. Come to BD. Your Jamaati kind are treated very well. I wish Americans would put you in gitmo. But since they didn't Dhaka central jail will work fine as well. Come back to BD. Anti state elements need to be dealt properly.



Either you Muslim or not muslim. There is nothing called “in between’

Yes, as a Muslim I strongly believe Bd should not have separated from Pakistan. We should have worked out our differences and be at least a federation. We could have achieved supremeacy in SA and be leader of Muslim world. My Imam let me to belive this concept strongly.

A dalal and atheist not going to understand this noble intention.

I born after 71, so how am I even a razakar is beyond me.

I’m from Jalalabad, Sylhet, next time in Bd, I’ll invite you in chai shop then beat the crap out of you inshallah.

What say @Banglar Bir, e bagalir fua re dis kita kartam. 

Your kind make me puke.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> Do you wish well for Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> He finally became a man? @Mohammed Khaled


BDforever is a ladies man! 



BDforever said:


> @Mohammed Khaled congratulation


thanks man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Philia said:


> I'm something in between non-practising Muslim and Atheist.
> 
> That being said I am better at giving patriotism certificate than a razakar like you. You don't even like the fact that BD is an independent country. You wish it were a part of Pakistan. Come to BD. Your Jamaati kind are treated very well. I wish Americans would put you in gitmo. But since they didn't Dhaka central jail will work fine as well. Come back to BD. Anti state elements need to be dealt properly.




Don’t think I’m Jamaati because I have picture of moluna Nizami.

Another piece of advice. Most of us living aboard are sylheti origin. 
So speak with respect while you lurking outside of Bd because if you open your mouth in wrong way aboard, you may find your self be in wrong side and received sylheti style dulaai. 

Awami charals are minority here. No police to protect your behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Al-zakir said:


> Either you Muslim or not muslim. There is nothing called “in between’
> *I’m from Jalalabad, Sylhet.*
> What say @Banglar Bir, e bagalir fua re dis kita kartam.


Bhaisab,apna o deki amar bohut huru. Chika maria gondo chutai kita lab? Ita post ignore list o dilian.Chetonabaj.atal nastik o haramkhor ra hara Desh o bhori gecha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Then you are a patriot and your deshprem cannot be questioned.


দেশপ্রেমের সার্টিফিকেট দিলেন?


----------



## jamahir

It is little known that Che visited India in 1959. Below is one photo from that. More are in the link.







https://scroll.in/article/692525/photos-when-cuban-revolutionary-che-guevara-visited-india



Mohammed Khaled said:


> BDforever is a ladies man!



I confirm that @BDforever is a ladies man who has a crush on Nithya Menon. 






@Philia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

jamahir said:


> I confirm that @BDforever is a ladies man who has a crush on Nithya Menon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Philia


do you need to tell everybody ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

*সাইকেলে শাহপরীর দ্বীপ থেকে বাংলাবান্ধা*
এস এম নজিবুল্লাহ চৌধুরী
১৭ অক্টোবর ২০১৭, ১৫:৪৮
প্রিন্ট সংস্করণ





এলিজা আহমেদএলিজা আহমেদ ভাবছিলেন, দুর্গাপূজার ছুটিটা কীভাবে কাটানো যায়। গত মাসের কথা। তাঁর বন্ধুদের অনেকেই তখন পূজার ছুটিতে বেরিয়ে পড়েছেন। এলিজা বাসের টিকিট কেটে ২৭ সেপ্টেম্বর ঢাকা থেকে বেরিয়ে পড়লেন, তবে তিনি একাই। গন্তব্য কক্সবাজারের টেকনাফ উপজেলা। সঙ্গে নিলেন তাঁর ট্রেক ৬৫০০ মডেলের সাইকেল। পরদিন টেকনাফ পৌঁছেই সাইকেলটিতে চেপে বসেন তিনি। দুপুর তখন ১২টা ৪০ মিনিট। ২৮ সেপ্টেম্বর শাহপরীর দ্বীপ থেকে শুরু হওয়া এলিজার এ যাত্রা শেষ হয় ৬ অক্টোবর বেলা ১১টা ৯ মিনিটে। প্রায় এক হাজার কিলোমিটার পথ একা পাড়ি দিয়ে তিনি বাংলাবান্ধা পৌঁছান।

এই যাত্রা কেমন ছিল? এককথায় এলিজা বললেন, ‘পুরো ভ্রমণটাই বেশ উপভোগ করেছি।’ শাহপরীর দ্বীপ থেকে এলিজা যখন যাত্রা শুরু করেন, আকাশে তখন মেঘ উঁকি দিচ্ছিল। পথ একটু পাড়ি দিতেই বৃষ্টি শুরু হয়। আর এমন অবস্থায় সাইকেল চালানো থামাননি তিনি। তাঁর ভাষায়, বৃষ্টিতে ভিজতে ভিজতে সাইকেল চালিয়ে তিনি যখন কক্সবাজারের মেরিন ড্রাইভ সড়কে পৌঁছান, এই যাত্রা তখন বেশ রোমাঞ্চকর মনে হচ্ছিল। তবে সে অনুভূতি বেশিক্ষণ থাকেনি। তখনো তিনি জানতেন না, কী অপেক্ষা করছে সামনে। সেদিন সূর্য যখন ডোবে, তখনো এলিজা মেরিন ড্রাইভ সড়কে। এরপর সঙ্গে থাকা বাতি জ্বালিয়ে যাত্রা অব্যাহত রাখেন। কিন্তু পথে চার্জ শেষ হয়ে গেলে বাতি নিভে যায়। কক্সবাজার শহর থেকে তিনি তখনো প্রায় ২৫ কিলোমিটার দূরে। এরপর আলো ছাড়াই সাইকেল চালিয়ে সেদিন রাত সাড়ে ১০টায় কক্সবাজার শহরে পৌঁছান। এই সময় কিছুটা ভয় কাজ করছিল বলে জানান এলিজা। তবে এই পথ পেরোনোটা নাকি তাঁর জন্য বেশ অ্যাডভেঞ্চারের মতো ছিল।






শাহপরীর দ্বীপ থেকে এলিজা আহমেদের সাইকেলযাত্রা শুরু হয় l ছবি: সংগৃহীতএলিজা জানান, ওই রাতে কক্সবাজারে থেকেছিলেন তিনি। পরদিন সকালে আবার যাত্রা শুরু করেন। নয় দিনের এই যাত্রায় তাঁকে আটটি জায়গায় রাত কাটাতে হয়েছে। বেশির ভাগ জায়গায়ই ওই সব অঞ্চলের সাইক্লিস্টরা থাকার জন্য সহযোগিতা করেছেন। কোথাও কোথাও আবার সাইক্লিস্টরা পথে এগিয়ে দিয়েছেন। কোথাও আবার অভ্যর্থনা দিয়ে বরণ করে নিয়েছেন। বিষয়টা পরিষ্কারও করলেন। র‍্যাম্বল রাইডার্স নামের একটি সাইক্লিস্ট দলের সঙ্গে যুক্ত তিনি। যাত্রা শুরুর আগে সামাজিক যোগাযোগমাধ্যম ফেসবুকে ওই দলের অনেকে র‍্যাম্বল রাইডার্সের ফেসবুক পেজে পোস্ট দেন। তারপর সারা দেশের সাইক্লিস্টরা তাঁর সঙ্গে যোগাযোগ করতে থাকেন এবং তাঁদের এলাকা দিয়ে যাওয়ার সময় যেকোনো সহায়তা কিংবা দেখা করতে চান সেসব সাইক্লিস্ট।

উত্তরবঙ্গের বিভিন্ন জেলার পথ পাড়ি দিতে ও রাতে থাকার ব্যাপারে ‘হিমু পরিবহন’-এর সদস্যরা তাঁকে বেশ সহযোগিতা করেছেন বলে জানান তিনি। ৮০০ কিলোমিটার পথ পাড়ি দেওয়ায় ৫ অক্টোবর রংপুরে এলিজাকে সংবর্ধনা দেয় স্থানীয় নাট্যসংগঠন ‘বিকন নাট্যকেন্দ্র’।

পুরো যাত্রাটা যে একেবারে খুব মসৃণ ছিল, তা একেবারে নয়। পথে কিছুটা বাধা-বিপত্তিও এসেছে। যাত্রার প্রথম চার দিনে টেকনাফ থেকে গাজীপুর পর্যন্ত পথ পাড়ি দিতে প্রতিদিনই তাঁকে বৃষ্টিতে ভিজতে হয়েছে। এ জন্য পরের দিন জ্বরে ভুগেছিলেন তিনি। বললেন, ‘দু-একটা বাজে অভিজ্ঞতাও ছিল। তবে এসব ঘটনা ছাপিয়ে গেছে রাস্তায় মানুষেরা যেভাবে আমাকে উৎসাহ করেছে তাতে। বিশেষ করে উত্তর অঞ্চলে অনেকেই উৎসাহ জুগিয়েছেন আমার এমন পদক্ষেপ দেখে।’ তবে একটা বিষয় নাকি তাঁকে এখনো হাসায়। টেকনাফ থেকে চট্টগ্রাম পর্যন্ত আসতে অনেকে নাকি তাঁকে ইংরেজিতে বলেছেন, ‘আর ইউ ফরেনার?’ কেউ কেউ আবার রোহিঙ্গা কি না তাও জিজ্ঞেস করেছেন।






যাত্রা শেষে বাংলাবান্ধায়বগুড়ার মেয়ে এলিজা শখের বশে সাইকেল চালানো শেখেন ২০১১ সালে। সে সময় বগুড়ার শেরপুরে থাকতেন। উচ্চ মাধ্যমিক পাস করে ২০১৩-এ ঢাকায় এসে যানজটের কারণে সাইকেল ব্যবহার করা শুরু করেন। এর মধ্যে ২০১৪-এর ডিসেম্বরে যুক্ত হন র‍্যাম্বল রাইডার্স নামের একটি সাইক্লিস্ট দলের সঙ্গে। তারপর থেকে ওই দলের সদস্যদের সঙ্গে সাইকেল চালিয়ে বিভিন্ন জায়গায় ঘোরেন। অংশ নেন বিভিন্ন ইভেন্টে। দ্য ইনস্টিটিউট অব কস্ট অ্যান্ড ম্যানেজমেন্ট অ্যাকাউন্টস অব বাংলাদেশে কস্ট অ্যান্ড ম্যানেজমেন্ট অ্যাকাউন্টিং (সিএমএ) বিষয়ে পড়ছেন তিনি।

তাঁর কাছে জানতে চেয়েছিলাম, এই যাত্রা থেকে নতুন কোনো কিছু শেখা কিংবা অভিজ্ঞতা হয়েছে কি না? ‘রাস্তার পাশে প্রচুর গাছ লাগানো উচিত।’ পরিবারের সহযোগিতা না পেলে পরিবারের বড় মেয়ে এলিজার পক্ষে এ কাজ করা সম্ভব হতো না। মা-বাবা ও ছোট দুই ভাইবোন সব সময় সমর্থন দিয়েছেন। তাই তো পাখির মতো উড়ে বেড়াতে পারছেন এলিজা। 
http://www.prothom-alo.com/we-are/article/1345601/শাহপরীর-দ্বীপ-থেকে-বাংলাবান্ধা

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

BDforever said:


> do you need to tell everybody ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

jamahir said:


> It is little known that Che visited India in 1959. Below is one photo from that. More are in the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scroll.in/article/692525/photos-when-cuban-revolutionary-che-guevara-visited-india
> 
> 
> 
> I confirm that @BDforever is a ladies man who has a crush on Nithya Menon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Philia


It's no shame if he's into MILFS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@Bilal9 @Khan saheb @BDforever @UKBengali @OrdinaryGenius @shourov323 @Banglar Bir @bluesky @Philia watch this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Homo Sapiens said:


> @Bilal9 @Khan saheb @BDforever @UKBengali @shourov323 @Banglar Bir @bluesky @Philia watch this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> @Bilal9 @Khan saheb @BDforever @UKBengali @shourov323 @Banglar Bir @bluesky @Philia watch this.



Ya Khoda........amar bolar bhasha nai........chhi chhi chhi.......

A new low for Bangladesh cinema......

What a shameless takeoff on a sad event....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Al-zakir said:


> Either you Muslim or not muslim. There is nothing called “in between’
> 
> Yes, as a Muslim I strongly believe Bd should not have separated from Pakistan. We should have worked out our differences and be at least a federation. We could have achieved supremeacy in SA and be leader of Muslim world. My Imam let me to belive this concept strongly.
> 
> A dalal and atheist not going to understand this noble intention.
> 
> I born after 71, so how am I even a razakar is beyond me.
> 
> I’m from Jalalabad, Sylhet, next time in Bd, I’ll invite you in chai shop then beat the crap out of you inshallah.
> 
> What say @Banglar Bir, e bagalir fua re dis kita kartam.
> 
> Your kind make me puke.


I'm actually glad to make your kind puke. So I take it as a compliment.


Al-zakir said:


> Don’t think I’m Jamaati because I have picture of moluna Nizami.
> 
> Another piece of advice. Most of us living aboard are sylheti origin.
> So speak with respect while you lurking outside of Bd because if you open your mouth in wrong way aboard, you may find your self be in wrong side and received sylheti style dulaai.
> 
> Awami charals are minority here. No police to protect your behind.


You don't have to teach me how to speak. Watch out yourself. Either Gitmo or Dhaka Central Jail is waiting for you.



OrdinaryGenius said:


> দেশপ্রেমের সার্টিফিকেট দিলেন?


Yes. According to my standard.



Mohammed Khaled said:


> BDforever is a ladies man!
> 
> 
> thanks man!


What about you?


----------



## Al-zakir

Philia said:


> I'm actually glad to make your kind puke. So I take it as a compliment.
> You don't have to teach me how to speak. Watch out yourself. Either Gitmo or Dhaka Central Jail is waiting for you.



Let BAL fall and then see what happened to you lot. We Muslim will be alright, with or without me but you cult will have to find new home.


----------



## Mage

Al-zakir said:


> Let BAL fall and then see what happened to you lot. We Muslim will be alright, with or without me but you cult will have to find new home.


BAL need to stay another term. After that the country will be able to function on it's own. The foundation is being laid. And Hasina is getting old. One more term and it'll do. BNP will contest in the election. Lets see how they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> Yes. According to my standard.


lul...



Philia said:


> BAL need to stay another term. After that the country will be able to function on it's own. The foundation is being laid. And Hasina is getting old. One more term and it'll do. BNP will contest in the election. Lets see how they do.


Well, personally I think, if by chance a fair election happens BNP will able to secure a huge victory. Because, from last election, general public like myself are very unsatisfied with BAL. Especially for its student wing.

Just my personal thoughts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Philia said:


> BAL need to stay another term. After that the country will be able to function on it's own. The foundation is being laid. And Hasina is getting old. One more term and it'll do. BNP will contest in the election. Lets see how they do.



BNP most likely not going to complete under Hasina as head of the state. BNP got no chance in hell if stay at her current position.

If Election take place under neutral CTG Awami League is toast.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Philia said:


> What about you?


i've my way with women too, but can't commit... found a girl though, an angel!



Homo Sapiens said:


> @Bilal9 @Khan saheb @BDforever @UKBengali @OrdinaryGenius @shourov323 @Banglar Bir @bluesky @Philia watch this.


i remember having a teenage crush on this girl 8 years back when she used to act in serials.... from them to now, she looks like she hasn't shampoo'ed her hair and became 3 times chubbier. they so her abdomen... no abs 








they call them plus sized, i call them god dayumn! 

i am also legally changing my name to Vito Corleone in honour of the godfather

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Vito Corleone said:


> they call them plus sized, i call them god dayumn!
> 
> i am also legally changing my name to Vito Corleone in honour of the godfather


Is she Apollonia?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Homo Sapiens said:


> Is she Apollonia?


she is iskra lawrence. very pretty. works for women's body image issues.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> found a girl though, an angel!


You mean you found an angel in disguise, ex virgin from paradise?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Homo Sapiens said:


> @Bilal9 @Khan saheb @BDforever @UKBengali @OrdinaryGenius @shourov323 @Banglar Bir @bluesky @Philia watch this.


----------



## Mage

OrdinaryGenius said:


> Well, personally I think, if by chance a fair election happens BNP will able to secure a huge victory. Because, from last election, general public like myself are very unsatisfied with BAL. Especially for its student wing.


In a fair election BNP will win highest no of seats. Student and Youth wing(Jubo league) of BAL are only good at creating problems.


Al-zakir said:


> BNP most likely not going to complete under Hasina as head of the state. BNP got no chance in hell if stay at her current position.


They will. BNP will get around 50-60 seats. Khaleda will most likely be the opposition leader. That's much better than what they are tight now.



Al-zakir said:


> If Election take place under neutral CTG


It won't. CTG system is abolished. You can thank BNP's abysmal performance in 2009 for it.



Vito Corleone said:


> i've my way with women too, but can't commit... found a girl though, an angel!


Haha......good work Godfather.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Vito Corleone said:


> she is iskra lawrence. very pretty. works for women's body image issues.


I thought she was the Apollonia, short time wife of Micheal Corleone.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Homo Sapiens said:


> I thought she was the Apollonia, short time wife of Micheal Corleone.


You think I would crush on my son's first wife? That's incest dude 



Philia said:


> In a fair election BNP will win highest no of seats. Student and Youth wing(Jubo league) of BAL are only good at creating problems.
> 
> They will. BNP will get around 50-60 seats. Khaleda will most likely be the opposition leader. That's much better than what they are tight now.
> 
> 
> It won't. CTG system is abolished. You can thank BNP's abysmal performance in 2009 for it.
> 
> 
> Haha......good work Godfather.


:*



OrdinaryGenius said:


> You mean you found an angel in disguise, ex virgin from paradise?


40% angel, 60% devil just the way I like my women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> 40% angel, 60% devil just the way I like my women.


সবই মায়া, সবই পার্থিব! এই মায়ার দুনিয়া ত্যাগ করে সঠিক পথে আসুন খালেদ সাহেব...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

OrdinaryGenius said:


> দেশপ্রেমের সার্টিফিকেট দিলেন?



O mia huno, egu charaler aulad. Amra oilam musalman. Egu certificate dewar kunta? Laat maira falaw baler certificate re.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Vito Corleone said:


> i've my way with women too, but can't commit... found a girl though, an angel!


Damn, is she straight from Ukraine too? Slavic women are gorgeous. Lucky you.

Also, @Philia 
Good to see you're back


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashes said:


> Damn, is she straight from Ukraine too? Slavic women are gorgeous. Lucky you.
> 
> Also, @Philia
> Good to see you're back


Not only that she's a mix. She's half Muslim half Christian. Considering converting to Islam.



Cannon Fodder said:


> সবই মায়া, সবই পার্থিব! এই মায়ার দুনিয়া ত্যাগ করে সঠিক পথে আসুন খালেদ সাহেব...


I'm a corleone now.  my intention with the girl however is pure. I intend to wife her up in five years with my parents blessing ofc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Vito Corleone said:


> Not only that she's a mix. She's half Muslim half Christian. Considering converting to Islam.
> 
> 
> I'm a corleone now.  my intention with the girl however is pure. I intend to wife her up in five years with my parents blessing ofc.


Half a religion? Is she part Tatar or something? Now are you the one considering to convert? I don't think the Corleones will tolerate a non-Catholic in their family, so be safe.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashes said:


> Half a religion? Is she part Tatar or something? Now are you the one considering to convert? I don't think the Corleones will tolerate a non-Catholic in their family, so be safe.


One part of her family is tartar. Well it’s been long sincerest Mary died... I decided to embrace the religion of Islam... I am the godfather so no one talks above me and I will surely accept her, so will my parents if she converts. But I will never force her to convert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> I'm a corleone now.  my intention with the girl however is pure. I intend to wife her up in five years with my parents blessing ofc.


You are a lucky man! If I try to marry a non sylheti girl, my whole family will crusade against me...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cannon Fodder said:


> You are a lucky man! If I try to marry a non sylheti girl, my whole family will crusade against me...


Why can’t she be from Dhaka or Khulna or Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> Why can’t she be from Dhaka or Khulna or Chittagong.


Its called Sylheti family politics bruh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cannon Fodder said:


> Its called Sylheti family politics bruh...


My god, might as well say shylet is a country of its own.


----------



## Arthur

Cannon Fodder said:


> You are a lucky man! If I try to marry a non sylheti girl, my whole family will crusade against me...


My first girlfriend was a Bengali-Russian from my hometown. Those days I couldn't have heard enough 'jhari' from my mom. In her book having a girlfriend was bad enough,that girlfriend being a foreigner were worse. 

Funny how she readily forgave me for having a love affair at 14! 

সো বাচ্চারা ,এ থেকে আমরা কি শিখলাম? আমরা শিখলাম ছোট গুনাহ মাফ পাইতে চাইলে আরো বড় গুনাহ করো!! 




Vito Corleone said:


> Why can’t she be from Dhaka or Khulna or Chittagong.



Chittagong, Sylhet and Rajshahi people are extremely ctonservative when it comes to matrrige. They never marries outside of their district.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> My god, might as well say shylet is a country of its own.




And, its Sylhet bruh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

বন্দু বালা আছনি?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> সো বাচ্চারা ,এ থেকে আমরা কি শিখলাম? আমরা শিখলাম ছোট গুনাহ মাফ পাইতে চাইলে আরো বড় গুনাহ করো!!


This line killed me! XD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Vito Corleone said:


> One part of her family is tartar. Well it’s been long sincerest Mary died... I decided to embrace the religion of Islam... I am the godfather so no one talks above me and I will surely accept her, so will my parents if she converts. But I will never force her to convert.


But Godfather, your parents are dead!
Seriously, haven't you seen Part II?

Anyway, Tartar girls are nice. Rumour has it this Tatar beauty is Putin's lover.










Khan saheb said:


> Funny how she readily forgave me for having an love affair at 14!
> 
> সো বাচ্চারা ,এ থেকে আমরা কি শিখলাম? আমরা শিখলাম ছোট গুনাহ মাফ পাইতে চাইলে আরো বড় গুনাহ করো!!


Tell me about it 



Khan saheb said:


> My first girlfriend was a *Bengali-Russian from my hometown*.


Damn, you fine gentlemen seem to be scoring well with the Half-Slavic girls. In my teenage years I had this burning passion for this girl from Belarus. Ahhh to be a teenager and in love, those were the days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> সো বাচ্চারা ,এ থেকে আমরা কি শিখলাম? আমরা শিখলাম ছোট গুনাহ মাফ পাইতে চাইলে আরো বড় গুনাহ করো!!



Parents are parents, they can't really throw you away...eventually all Gunah are forgiven....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

Homo Sapiens said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Ashes said:


> But Godfather, your parents are dead!
> Seriously, haven't you seen Part II?
> 
> Anyway, Tartar girls are nice. Rumour has it this Tatar beauty is Putin's lover.


she is.....



Ashes said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> 
> Damn, you fine gentlemen seem to be scoring well with the Half-Slavic girls. In my teenage years I had this burning passion for this girl from Belarus. Ahhh to be a teenager and in love, those were the days.



I just got lucky. We were neighbors & classmates. Her father was a doctor and I would pay a visit for dangerous health problems like headaches and such. I always felt better after I saw a certain Russian-Bengali 'nurse' though 

But I only had pure intentions ,I promise that. 



Bilal9 said:


> Parents are parents, they can't really throw you away...eventually all Gunah are forgiven....



I even lost count of how many times mom had threatened to disown me in this lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashes said:


> But Godfather, your parents are dead!
> Seriously, haven't you seen Part II?
> 
> Anyway, Tartar girls are nice. Rumour has it this Tatar beauty is Putin's lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it
> 
> 
> Damn, you fine gentlemen seem to be scoring well with the Half-Slavic girls. In my teenage years I had this burning passion for this girl from Belarus. Ahhh to be a teenager and in love, those were the days.


I still talk to the ghost of my daddy and mommy.


----------



## Mage

I can't make myself tell my family about my lady. My father will probably have a heart attack, my mother would disown me and my brother and sister would try to convince me to come back to the right track like Fodder Genius was doing to Khaled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Guys where do you request username change?


----------



## Arthur

Philia said:


> Guys where do you request username change?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/request-change-of-user-name.360119/page-35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Vito Corleone said:


> I still talk to the ghost of my daddy and mommy.


That doesn't sound very Catholic or Muslim .



Khan saheb said:


> she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> I just got lucky. We were neighbors & classmates. Her father was a doctor and I would pay a visit for dangerous health problems like headaches and such. I always felt better after I saw a certain Russian-Bengali 'nurse' though
> 
> But I only had pure intentions ,I promise that.


I seem to have the best luck with girls from eastern Asia. Recently went out with a girl from South Korea. It's gotten to the point where my mother and father said they'd be ok with me marrying one of them as long as she's "loyal." 



Philia said:


> I can't make myself tell my family about my lady. My father will probably have a heart attack, my mother would disown me and my brother and sister would try to convince me to come back to the right track like Fodder Genius was doing to Khaled.


Damn, she must be worth it. Is she Swedish? 



Philia said:


> Guys where do you request username change?


Just scroll up to your username and select change username.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> I can't make myself tell my family about my lady. My father will probably have a heart attack, my mother would disown me and my brother and sister would try to convince me to come back to the right track like Fodder Genius was doing to Khaled.


সবই মায়া, সবই পার্থিব! দুই দিনের দুনিয়ায় এত মায়া কেন বাছা?...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> Damn, she must be worth it. Is she Swedish?


75% Swedish and 25% Finnish. I'm thinking of renting a small apartment and start living with her...but I wonder how my parents would react when they find out.


Cannon Fodder said:


> সবই মায়া, সবই পার্থিব! দুই দিনের দুনিয়ায় এত মায়া কেন বাছা?...


কে জানে মরলে কি আছে কপালে। এখন যতটুকু পারি করে নেই। মরার সময় আফসোস যেন করতে না হয়।


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Philia said:


> কে জানে মরলে কি আছে কপালে। এখন যতটুকু পারি করে নেই। মরার সময় আফসোস যেন করতে না হয়।


কলিকাল ঘোর কলিকাল...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Cannon Fodder said:


> কলিকাল ঘোর কলিকাল...


You should have changed your name to 'Cannon Fodder Clown' alias 'CFC'. 

Just joking, no offence bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Khan saheb said:


> You should have changed your name to 'Cannon Fodder Clown' alias 'CFC'.
> 
> Just joking, no offence bro.


CFC isn't eco friendly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> I can't make myself tell my family about my lady. My father will probably have a heart attack, my mother would disown me and my brother and sister would try to convince me to come back to the right track like Fodder Genius was doing to Khaled.


do you love her?
if you do (that's you're 100% sure about your feelings) you would not be scared to tell anyone about your love interest.just make sure the girl is religious with good etiquttes to justify and talk in her defence when the time comes.... if your parents find those qualities in her... i'm sure they would accept her.

always remember life is too short to live by someone else's wishes. you only haave one shot at this.


if everything fails, make your parents an offer they can't refuse. 


Cannon Fodder said:


> সবই মায়া, সবই পার্থিব! দুই দিনের দুনিয়ায় এত মায়া কেন বাছা?...


bhai devdas er moto kotha bolen ken?


----------



## Mage

Vito Corleone said:


> do you love her?
> if you do (that's you're 100% sure about your feelings) you would not be scared to tell anyone about your love interest.just make sure the girl is religious with good etiquttes to justify and talk in her defence when the time comes.... if your parents find those qualities in her... i'm sure they would accept her.
> 
> always remember life is too short to live by someone else's wishes. you only haave one shot at this.
> 
> 
> if everything fails, make your parents an offer they can't refuse.


Well my girl is a staunch atheist and I doubt her etiquettes will be good enough for my parents. My parents are very conservative. Whenever I talk with my parents my mother warns me not to get into any relationship as any relationship before nikah is haraam and এতে তাদের নাক কান কেটে যাবে। 


Vito Corleone said:


> bhai devdas er moto kotha bolen ken?


ভাই মনে হয় ছেকা খেয়েছে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Well my girl is a staunch atheist and I doubt her etiquettes will be good enough for my parents. My parents are very conservative. Whenever I talk with my parents my mother warns me not to get into any relationship as any relationship before nikah is haraam and এতে তাদের নাক কান কেটে যাবে।
> 
> ভাই মনে হয় ছেকা খেয়েছে।


Sex before marriage is haram. Are you an atheist too?

Yeah, I feel cannon fodder... I was like this for a long time. XD


----------



## Mage

Vito Corleone said:


> Are you an atheist too?


Somewhat. From time to time I do feel religious and then I feel it's useless....



Vito Corleone said:


> Sex before marriage is haram. Are you an atheist too?


I have done a lot of


Vito Corleone said:


> haram


in my life. I've already lost count. I don't know when I try to write it in a message it's always in moderation


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Somewhat. From time to time I do feel religious and then I feel it's useless....
> 
> 
> I have done a lot of
> 
> in my life. I've already lost count. I don't know when I try to write it in a message it's always in moderation



I am not the kind to judge. I did some things I'm not proud of.
Don't share what you did to the public. Your deeds are between you and god.


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> 75% Swedish and 25% Finnish. I'm thinking of renting a small apartment and start loving with her...but I wonder how my parents would react when they find out.


Hey, if she watches anime with you she's a keeper. 



Mage said:


> Somewhat. From time to time I do feel religious and then I feel it's useless....


I feel the same way.
I'm willing to bet you don't eat pork though.


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> I'm willing to bet you don't eat pork though.


Nah I don't.


Ashes said:


> Hey, if she watches anime with you she's a keeper.


The type of anime I prefer to watch are better off watching alone. Well I'm not talking about hentai. But I like anime with a lot of gore and bloody stuff. I did watch cute stuff like "wolf children" with her though.


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> The type of anime I prefer to watch are better off watching alone. Well I'm not talking about hentai. But I like anime with a lot of gore and bloody stuff. I did watch cute stuff like "wolf children" with her though.


Wolf's Children is great.
Have you seen "Your Name"? You should see that with her. 



Mage said:


> Nah I don't.


I'm about the same. Notice so many lapsed Muslims do quite a bit of haram stuff but, when it's Ramadan they become pious


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> Wolf's Children is great.
> Have you seen "Your Name"? You should see that with her.


Kimi no na wa? Watched it alone and found it pretty meh....Romantic anime/movies aren't the type I like to watch. Among Shinkai's work I liked Garden of words. Because it was short 45 mins and time just flies by appreciating the animation.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> bhai devdas er moto kotha bolen ken?





Mage said:


> ভাই মনে হয় ছেকা খেয়েছে।



আমি তো ছ্যাকা খাইনি, ছ্যাকাই আমাকে খেয়েছে...



Mage said:


> I have done a lot of




বত্ব, @Mage ইউজার নেম "মাগি" রাখার কারণ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cannon Fodder said:


> আমি তো ছ্যাকা খাইনি, ছ্যাকাই আমাকে খেয়েছে...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> বত্ব, @Mage ইউজার নেম "মাগি" রাখার কারণ?


Lmao magi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> Lmao magi?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashes said:


> Wolf's Children is great.
> Have you seen "Your Name"? You should see that with her.
> 
> 
> I'm about the same. Notice so many lapsed Muslims do quite a bit of haram stuff but, when it's Ramadan they become pious





Mage said:


> Kimi no na wa? Watched it alone and found it pretty meh....Romantic anime/movies aren't the type I like to watch. Among Shinkai's work I liked Garden of words. Because it was short 45 mins and time just flies by appreciating the animation.


My friend made me watch that at a time I had to break up with the only girl I ever loved... not knowing what it was... it was good but too fucking emotional for me. It was the second anime I watched... I am interested in anime but don’t know what to watch.



Cannon Fodder said:


>


Bro, I know it’s a bad word but is it’s literal meaning... whore? I have been living abroad so don’t know any Bangla bad words... help me out here.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Is Bangladesh’s expanded sanctuary a brave step or a paper tiger?*
by Jack Elliot Marley on 13 October 2017
https://news.mongabay.com/2017/10/is-bangladeshs-expanded-sanctuary-a-brave-step-or-a-paper-tiger/


----------



## Mage

Cannon Fodder said:


> বত্ব, @Mage ইউজার নেম "মাগি" রাখার কারণ?


Mage means someone skilled in sorcery.....I find the word kinda cool....magi actually means different too across language.



Vito Corleone said:


> I am interested in anime but don’t know what to watch.


Tell me what kind of show you would like to watch. I can recommend a few for every category. What have you watched other than kimi no na wa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mage said:


> Mage means someone skilled in sorcery.....I find the word kinda cool....magi actually means different too across language.


এক দেশের বুলি, আরেক দেশের গালি। অখটা আমরা সবাই অই জানি। মাগার, "মাগি" নাম অই রাখা লাগল? জাউজ্ঞা, সামনের দিকে আউজ্ঞা...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Mage means someone skilled in sorcery.....I find the word kinda cool....magi actually means different too across language.
> 
> 
> Tell me what kind of show you would like to watch. I can recommend a few for every category. What have you watched other than kimi no na wa?


that was romance so definitely something i would watch... drama, mystery, action are my types. no kiddy stuff....
alsothe only other anime i watched was hentai but that hentai had very good story line.... it was more of a adult movie but not necessarily ****.


----------



## Mage

Vito Corleone said:


> only other anime i watched was hentai but that hentai had very good story line


What was it my boy? 


Vito Corleone said:


> drama, mystery, action


Code Geass


Vito Corleone said:


> mystery


Death Note


Vito Corleone said:


> romance


Clannad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> What was it my boy?


I only remember the names of character... Sakura sans and koske sans


----------



## Homo Sapiens




----------



## Michael Corleone

Cannon Fodder said:


> জাউজ্ঞা





Cannon Fodder said:


> আউজ্ঞা


Couldn’t pronounce these words nor did understand the whole sentence.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Vito Corleone said:


> Couldn’t pronounce these words nor did understand the whole sentence.


1.Jawgga -Let it go
2. Awgga -Lets go forward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*The forgotten children of the Ummah*
*http://www.yenisafak.com/en/video-gallery/news/the-forgotten-children-of-the-ummah-2156241*


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cannon Fodder said:


> 1.Jawgga -Let it go
> 2. Awgga -Lets go forward


Thanks my friend.


----------



## Banglar Bir

*New Chinese saltwater-tolerant rice can feed 200 million people*
Tribune Desk
Published at 02:03 PM October 25, 2017
Last updated at 02:09 PM October 25, 2017





Rice growing last month in a saline environment at the Qingdao Saline-Alkaline Tolerant Rice Research and Development Centre*Photo: South China Morning Post/China Foto Press*
*Using the salt water of Yellow sea, researchers have produced 6.5 to 9.3 tons of rice per hectare whereas their target was to produce 4.5 tons of rice per hectare*
In a major agricultural breakthrough, Chinese scientists have managed to grow saltwater-resistant rice which could feed 200 million around the world.

The breakthrough was achieved by Saline-Alkali Tolerant Rice Research and Development Center who have been experimenting on saline soil tolerant rice strains for long to boost its commercial production, in Qingdao, a Chinese port city bordering the Yellow Sea.

Using the salt water of Yellow sea after diluting it, researchers have produced 6.5 to 9.3 tons of rice per hectare whereas their target was to produce 4.5 tons of rice per hectare, according to an article published on nextshark.com.




_A Chinese scientist at the Qingdao Saline-Alkaline Tolerant Rice Research and Development Centre shows rice last month that can survive high levels of salinity *Photo: South China Morning Post/Imaginechina*_

Known as “Father of Hybrid Rice,” lead Researcher of this experiment Yuan Longping has initiated the experiment, planting over 200 types of rice in 2016. He told the South China Morning Post that the cultivation of salt resistant rice can feed more than 200 million people.

These rice species are getting popular for its potential health benefits, especial flavor, and texture. These species can be rich in calcium and micronutrients as it grow in a saline environment, reports news.xinhuanet.com. Moreover, working as a disinfectant itself, the salt property in the rice may decrease the use of pesticides.

Qingdao-based startup Yuan Ce Biological Technology, which partnered with Yuan’s team, is now selling the new rice as “Yuan Mi” in honor of the scientist.

“Yuan Mi,” however, costs 50 yuan ($7.50) per kilogram — about eight times more than the cost of ordinary rice. It is currently sold in 1-kilogram (2.2 pounds), 2-kilogram (4.4 pounds), 5-kilogram (11 pounds) and 10-kilogram (22 pounds) packs.

Meanwhile, another Netherlands-based research organisation, Salt Farm Texel, is experimenting on a variety of salt tolerant crops.

The organisation has been working with many NGOs, breeders and farmers across the world and is demonstrating the potential of saline water and soil resources to for increasing the cultivation of salt tolerant crops.

Scientists have been experimenting on seawater and saline-soil tolerant rice production for a long time now but salinity, the abiotic constraint, has been yielding plant growth until the recent success.

According to Food and Agricultural Organization (FAO), about 1.5 billion hectares of land around the world is salt affected and this number increases with three hectare every minute. However, the unprecedented success has initiated new pathway of food production in the salt affected areas around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Hey all, we need a local moderator here in this subsection. Lets talk about this with the administration.

এই সেকশনের অবস্থা খুবই খারাপ...


----------



## Mage

Cannon Fodder said:


> Hey all, we need a local moderator here in this subsection. Lets talk about this with the administration.


Agreed. @waz @WAJsal @Emmie @WebMaster @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Cannon Fodder said:


> Hey all, we need a local moderator here in this subsection. Lets talk about this with the administration.
> 
> এই সেকশনের অবস্থা খুবই খারাপ...





Mage said:


> Agreed. @waz @WAJsal @Emmie @WebMaster @The Eagle


There is no such thing as local moderator at all. Such decision are made purely by Administration based upon many factors. However, need any help w.r.t. moderation, feel free to report any matter and will be dealt accordingly. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

The Eagle said:


> There is no such thing as local moderator at all. Such decision are made purely by Administration based upon many factors. However, need any help w.r.t. moderation, feel free to report any matter and will be dealt accordingly.
> 
> Regards,


Well this section really really need regular moderation. Almost every thread goes offtopic and turns into a mud slinging contest. A thread gets heated and most of the time when a moderator comes is too late and then the mod usually starts deleting posts left and right and sometimes it seems some less offensive posts are deleted and more offensive ones remain. Or sometimes an insult is made as a reply to another insult but the first one remains and the reply gets deleted. Better moderation is needed in this section.


----------



## waz

The Eagle said:


> There is no such thing as local moderator at all. Such decision are made purely by Administration based upon many factors. However, need any help w.r.t. moderation, feel free to report any matter and will be dealt accordingly.
> 
> Regards,



Agreed, no local moderator is needed for this section. It's smaller in size compared to the others and the regular admin team can handle any issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Mage said:


> Well this section really really need regular moderation. Almost every thread goes offtopic and turns into a mud slinging contest. A thread gets heated and most of the time when a moderator comes is too late and then the mod usually starts deleting posts left and right and sometimes it seems some less offensive posts are deleted and more offensive ones remain. Or sometimes an insult is made as a reply to another insult but the first one remains and the reply gets deleted. Better moderation is needed in this section.



Such problem occurs when most of friends here wanted to take matter into own hands and feeds the troll rather than simply doing the right thing by hitting report button. As s9on as it is done, mods reaches at earliest. As @waz bro said the section is not big that couldn't be dealt but the problem is, members do not report such matters on merit rather resort to troll in return and becomes part of it. I will urge all to adopt practice of reporting and you will be seeing results that many members from Bangladesh will acknowledge too. 

Regards,


----------



## Michael Corleone

waz said:


> Agreed, no local moderator is needed for this section. It's smaller in size compared to the others and the regular admin team can handle any issues.





The Eagle said:


> Such problem occurs when most of friends here wanted to take matter into own hands and feeds the troll rather than simply doing the right thing by hitting report button. As s9on as it is done, mods reaches at earliest. As @waz bro said the section is not big that couldn't be dealt but the problem is, members do not report such matters on merit rather resort to troll in return and becomes part of it. I will urge all to adopt practice of reporting and you will be seeing results that many members from Bangladesh will acknowledge too.
> 
> Regards,


At least make the wiser users among bd members a mod to keep on topic healthy discussions all the time. I suggest @BDforever up for the job. Active member with unbiased opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Vito Corleone said:


> At least make the wiser users among bd members a mod to keep on topic healthy discussions all the time. I suggest @BDforever up for the job. Active member with unbiased opinions.


 you want to take out all my fun ! ! ! ! 



The Eagle said:


> members do not report such matters on merit rather resort to troll in return and becomes part of it.


----------



## Michael Corleone

BDforever said:


> you want to take out all my fun ! ! ! !


Moja korar time ekhon Amader. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The godfather is lt. colonel now, don’t understand who’s promoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Vito Corleone said:


> The godfather is lt. colonel now, don’t understand who’s promoting me.


syed bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*SHER-E-BANGLA AK FAZLUL HUQ*
*The Braveheart of Bengal*
*http://www.thedailystar.net/opinion/tribute/the-braveheart-bengal-1481710*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

http://bbc.in/2zhz0pG

Enrich your wisdom broz...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Cannon Fodder said:


> http://bbc.in/2zhz0pG
> 
> Enrich your wisdom broz...



Thanks for the post. Pretty amazing.

I don't know what happened to this fascist idiot Savitri Devi.

India is the catch-all for all retarded misfit hare-brained idiots of the world....

Did some Muslim manhandle them or bite them in their patootie ?

Why ain't got no love - dog?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladeshi short-film ‘Interiors & Exteriors’ makes way to Oscars*
*http://www.dhakatribune.com/showtim...interiors-exteriors-wins-kratka-radost-award/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

OMG! ! ! @Armstrong is here ! ! ! welcome back ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

BDforever said:


> OMG! ! ! @Armstrong is here ! ! ! welcome back ! !



Hear hear. 

*Air Canada to start Dhaka-Toronto operation*
BSS . Dhaka | Update: 23:08, Oct 29, 2017

Air Canada will start its operations from Toronto to Dhaka soon via New Delhi as per the Air Service Agreement recently signed between Bangladesh and Canada.

This was revealed on Sunday when newly appointed Canadian high commissioner Benoit Préfontaine paid a call on civil aviation and tourism minister Rashed Khan Menon at secretariat in Dhaka.

Bangladeshi passengers can travel to New York easily through Air Canada as the airlines operate frequent flights to New York from Toronto, the new Canadian envoy apprised of the minister.

Menon expressed his hope that the operations of Air Canada between Bangladesh and Canada would further expand trade and commerce relations between the two nations.

Thanking Canada for taking firm stand against Myanmar government regarding ethnic cleansing of Rohingyas, the minister said the world community needs to take more stern steps for forcing Myanmar to take back their nationals from Bangladesh.

The High Commissioner said Canada appointed a special envoy to create pressure to Myanmar government for taking back Rohingyas from Bangladesh.

He said the Canadian prime minister had issued stringent statement to warn the Myanmar government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

12:00 AM, October 30, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:25 PM, October 30, 2017
*WORLD CITIES DAY*
*The death and life of great global cities*
*http://www.thedailystar.net/in-focus/the-death-and-life-great-global-cities-1483486*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Bangladeshis can keep up to $5,000 without declaration*
*http://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2017/11/13/bangladeshis-can-keep-5000-without-declaration/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

As seen on the Internet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

The good part starts at 1:24...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

*Women's rights in Bangladesh*

Contrary to the popular perception of the average Bangladeshi being a wife beater, Bangladesh has historically been champions of women's rights. 

While the West rotted in a culture of female subjugation, Bangladesh pioneered reverse discrimination against men. 

When a man and woman get married, it is the _man_ who changes his name - all of it! His first name becomes the first name of his first-born child. His last name becomes _Abba_ (lit. daddy). So if a man's first-born child is called Sheila, his name becomes _Sheila'r Abba (or Sheila's father)_. 

This illustrates accurately that the first and foremost role of a Bangladeshi man is being an obedient husband.

An obedient husband's duties generally involve handing the month's pay straight to the wife's lap, for her to piss it off on Anarkali lehangas and whatnots. 

Once the man has left home for work, neighborhood women will gather together, often in front of their child's school, and play the _Janen Bhabi_ game. 

The game is played by each woman starting the sentence with the phrase _Janen Bhabi_ and then saying an absolute lie about a member of their family (_"Janen Bhabi, amar husband na bishal engineer!"_, lit. _Janen Bhabi_, my husband is a highly reputed engineer!).

The game then moves to another woman who must say a bigger lie about a family member. She gets disqualified for not using the _Janen Bhabi_ phrase.

Besides the husband's pay, women in Bangladesh have monopolistic control over the television (fixed at Star Plus), microcredit loans and the position of Prime Minister. 

It is assumed that women in Bangladesh like being Prime Minister because of the perks of being good friends with the handsome filmstar Hossain Md Ershad.

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

When you see India, Pakistan, and now China all bash Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Is that Asad?


----------



## 24 Hours

Nabil365 said:


> View attachment 439447
> 
> Is that Asad?


Nah, he lives in Canada. 
That guy lives in NZ. 
That avatar is just a generic common one that can anyone pick.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

12:00 AM, November 28, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 03:06 AM, November 28, 2017
*Sophia to visit Dhaka*

*Will attend Digital World Expo on Dec 6, respond to questions*




Muhammad Zahidul Islam


Sophia, a lifelike robot, which has generated quite a buzz among the youth and the artificial intelligence industry around the world, is coming to Bangladesh to make an appearance at the Digital World Exposition on December 6.

The humanoid robot was created using state of the art innovations in artificial intelligence.It will attend two sessions of the biggest ICT event in South East Asia, includinga question and answer session.

Grey Advertising Bangladesh, an advertising and marketingagency, which isorganising the much hyped exposition,is also arranging Sophia's Dhaka visit.

“Now it is confirmed. We have signed the deal with their authority regarding Sophia and its manufacturer David Hanson's Dhaka visit,” said Syed GousulAlamShaon, managing director of Grey.

Along with Sophia, its manufacturer David Hanson will also be in Dhaka on December 5. Hanson will present a key note at a session of the event focusing on robotics and artificial intelligence.

Sophia was activated on April 19, 2015, using artificial intelligence, visual data processing and facial recognition.

A Hong Kong-based company, Hanson Robotics, developed the robot and it has been designed to respond to questions, and has been interviewed by media from across the world.

Islami Bank Bangladesh Ltd is sponsoring the robot's visit to Dhaka. The humanoid robot can chat, smile and even tell jokes, according to different global media reports.

While it has some impressive capabilities,it does not yet have consciousness, but its manufacturer say they expect that fully sentient machines to emerge within a few years.

Grey hasdeclined disclosing the value of the sponsorship. The entire event's budget standsat about Tk12 crore.

“We are entering a global trend.Bringing the robot here will make the expo a success,” Shaon said.

When contacted on Sunday,Zunaid Ahmed Palak, state minister for ICT, said it will be a huge success presenting Sophia in Dhaka. “We are eagerly waiting for her.”

Hanson Robotics has also shown a keen interest in comingto Bangladesh and knowing about the digitisation process of the country, said Shaon.

Prime Minster Sheikh Hasina will inaugurate the four-day-long expo and her ICT advisor SajeebWazed Joy will also be present.

Though the much discussed robot has received citizenship of a country,it will not require a visa to visit Bangladesh, said a top official of the exposition's organising committee.

In the last few years, the government has been organising the event to highlight the innovation and success of Bangladesh's digitisation. This year, the government also plans to showcase the progress of Bangladesh's IT industries in their readiness for becoming an IT hub and will invite investments from international companies.

Ministers from Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan, the Philippines, Congo and the Maldives are expected to attend the event.

The organisers -- the ICT Division and the Bangladesh Association of Software and Information Services – expect about 400 exhibitors from home and abroad to participate this year.

On October 11 this year, Sophia was introduced to the United Nations and had a brief conversation with Amina J. Mohammed, the UN deputy secretary-general

“I'm more than just technology. I'm a real, live electronic girl. I would like to go out into the world and live with people,” said Sophia, on its official web site.

The robot uses voice recognition technology from Alphabet Inc. (parent company of Google) and is designed to get smarter over time. Sophia's intelligence software was designed by SingularityNET.

Saudia Arab gave Sophia citizenship earlier this year, making herthe first robot ever to receive the status from a country.
http://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/sophia-visit-dhaka-1497379

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*FLASHBACK*
*A walk down memory lane*
*Anisul Haque, The Mayor of Dhaka North City Corporation, reminisces about his career as an anchor in 'Ontorale'.
http://www.thedailystar.net/star-weekend/walk-down-memory-lane-102877*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*A city in mourning*
*Dhaka loses a promising mayor
http://www.thedailystar.net/editorial/city-mourning-1499143*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Indeed. Loss of Mayor Annisul Huq will be felt. His initiatives were remarkable and at least genuine attempt was there.

No idea what will happen to some of his vital initiatives such as the Bus Transit with under 6 holding companies. Knowing Bangladeshi nature, they will try best to undo all the good work done by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Species

@WAJsal @waz @The Eagle

I have no idea who is currently the in-charge of this sub-forum or if there is any. The ongoing moderation in this sub-forum has been extremely poor and there seem to be, perhaps unintentional, but a visible bias against Bangladeshis. A lot of Bangladeshis have been banned and many Bangladeshi posts are getting deleted while the Indian trolls and their flame-baiting posts are being left untouched despite being reported. I don't know the exact policy behind this but this has clearly resulted in a reduced activity of this sub-forum with many Bangladeshi posters losing their interest to involve here because of the Indian trolls. This is not the first time I'm saying this, neither I'm the only one here who have such observation. This has been a perennial issue in this sub-forum and I guess a lot of members here would agree with me. I hope this time it would get serious consideration from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Species said:


> @WAJsal @waz @The Eagle
> 
> I have no idea who is currently the in-charge of this sub-forum or if there is any. The ongoing moderation in this sub-forum has been extremely poor and there seem to be, perhaps unintentional, but a visible bias against Bangladeshis. A lot of Bangladeshis have been banned and many Bangladeshi posts are getting deleted while the Indian trolls and their flame-baiting posts are being left untouched despite being reported. I don't know the exact policy behind this but this has clearly resulted in a reduced activity of this sub-forum with many Bangladeshi posters losing their interest to involve here because of the Indian trolls. This is not the first time I'm saying this, neither I'm the only one here who have such observation. This has been a perennial issue in this sub-forum and I guess a lot of members here would agree with me. I hope this time it would get serious consideration from you.



If you may go through few posts of my own, even in this thread, there is no such thing as bias or partiality at all. What our esteemed members do not understand, is that need to report posts that violates the rule and DO NOT QUOTE BACK OR REPLY IN KIND which actually gives a lifeline to trolls. I repeat, report such posts without quoting back or replying in kind and move on that Mod(s) will take care of the same accordingly. 

Members need to play their role for betterment. Actions taken against any member, no matter which nationality, are based upon violation of rules. 

Regards,


----------



## Species

The Eagle said:


> If you may go through few posts of my own, even in this thread, there is no such thing as bias or partiality at all. What our esteemed members do not understand, is that need to report posts that violates the rule and DO NOT QUOTE BACK OR REPLY IN KIND which actually gives a lifeline to trolls. I repeat, report such posts without quoting back or replying in kind and move on that Mod(s) will take care of the same accordingly.
> 
> Members need to play their role for betterment. Actions taken against any member, no matter which nationality, are based upon violation of rules.
> 
> Regards,



That's thing I mentioned, despite having reported, those Indian trolls are getting away with it. And when Bangladeshis reply with a similar tone, it either gets deleted or the poster will get banned but the Indians and their posts are left untouched. That's where the bias comes in. I'm currently referring to these threads: 1, 2, 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Species said:


> That's thing I mentioned, despite having reported, those Indian trolls are getting away with it. And when Bangladeshis reply with a similar tone, it either gets deleted or the poster will get banned but the Indians and their posts are left untouched. That's where the bias comes in. I'm currently referring to these threads: 1, 2, 3



Don't you think the one who instigates and the other who feds, need to be dealt in same manner. If anyone is replying in the same manner, both are violating rules and will be dealt without any difference. Also, difference of opinion does not mean trolling at all. Furthermore, the reporting option is not to mute other side voice but it says that where a post/member violates the Forum Rules will be dealt accordingly. Before calling xyz a bias, the one has to come clean in this regard. Long cut short, members have to use report button rather than being part of any violation and see the results.

Regards,


----------



## Species

The Eagle said:


> Don't you think the one who instigates and the other who feds, need to be dealt in same manner. If anyone is replying in the same manner, both are violating rules and will be dealt without any difference. Also, difference of opinion does not mean trolling at all. Furthermore, the reporting option is not to mute other side voice but it says that where a post/member violates the Forum Rules will be dealt accordingly. Before calling xyz a bias, the one has to come clean in this regard. Long cut short, members have to use report button rather than being part of any violation and see the results.
> 
> Regards,



Yes, both should be dealt in the same manner, and that's what I argued that the Indian trolls should face the same consequences as we are facing. And I can see some threads being cleaned now, including my own posts. I would like to thank you for that.

Also, nobody here is calling the difference of opinions as trolls. Rather the typical troll posts here contain derailments with irrelevant stats, bringing 71 in every topic or cheap sarcasms or namecallings or more recently an idiotic attempt to provoke by deliberately distorting the spelling of Bangladesh (if anybody is having difficulty to spell it, they could simply write 'BD').

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

The Eagle said:


> Don't you think the one who instigates and the other who feds, need to be dealt in same manner. If anyone is replying in the same manner, both are violating rules and will be dealt without any difference. Also, difference of opinion does not mean trolling at all. Furthermore, the reporting option is not to mute other side voice but it says that where a post/member violates the Forum Rules will be dealt accordingly. Before calling xyz a bias, the one has to come clean in this regard. Long cut short, members have to use report button rather than being part of any violation and see the results.
> 
> Regards,



Certainly. You are correct in that regard. But what you are stating is not really getting reflected in ground. The opposite party (Indians/Pakistanis or whoever) mostly have their provoking posts retained. I can give tons of example as such. So are you really confident that both parties are being dealt with no difference?

Secondly, I reckon it is mandatory to spell a country's name properly. I can quote you tons of posts again where Bangladesh has been spelled offensively or deliberately in a wrong fashion and on a continuing basis. No such moderation was done in that regard. I've tagged mods in such posts in addition to reporting them, and yet, no response. But would not be the case if say was Pakistan spelled offensively, don't you think?

Voicing an opinion and trolling/insulting under that pretext has a very thin line and I reckon mods identify that very well. If you do, then please take actions. I am a very old member here around the time when Taimikhan, Blain2 and Adios Amigo were active mods and I recollect they did a fantastic job in this sub-forum back then. Regardless, I'd like to appreciate your efforts in advance for cutting down this unfavorable atmosphere around here.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

bd_4_ever said:


> Certainly. You are correct in that regard. But what you are stating is not really getting reflected in ground. The opposite party (Indians/Pakistanis or whoever) mostly have their provoking posts retained. I can give tons of example as such. So are you really confident that both parties are being dealt with no difference?
> 
> Secondly, I reckon it is mandatory to spell a country's name properly. I can quote you tons of posts again where Bangladesh has been spelled offensively or deliberately in a wrong fashion and on a continuing basis. No such moderation was done in that regard. I've tagged mods in such posts in addition to reporting them, and yet, no response. But would not be the case if say was Pakistan spelled offensively, don't you think?
> 
> Voicing an opinion and trolling/insulting under that pretext has a very thin line and I reckon mods identify that very well. If you do, then please take actions. I am a very old member here around the time when Taimikhan, Blain2 and Adios Amigo were active mods and I recollect they did a fantastic job in this sub-forum back then. Regardless, I'd like to appreciate your efforts in advance for cutting down this unfavorable atmosphere around here.
> 
> Regards.



I have been very short and precise w.r.t. dealing with trolls. We can go in round and rounds for many days while looking at only side of the coin. However, how about to start doing the right thing in first place, not to be the part of such conversation and see the change. I can read, see and observe that almost every party in involved in such type of posting from time to time and at different locations. Mod(s) cannot read each and every post of this forum as there are thousands of activities in a single day. To make it possible, lest not be the part of mud slinging in first place and bring change as such as I stated to our friend above, report such issues as the same will help a lot.

Regards,


----------



## bd_4_ever

The Eagle said:


> I have been very short and precise w.r.t. dealing with trolls. We can go in round and rounds for many days while looking at only side of the coin. However, how about to start doing the right thing in first place, not to be the part of such conversation and see the change. I can read, see and observe that almost every party in involved in such type of posting from time to time and at different locations. Mod(s) cannot read each and every post of this forum as there are thousands of activities in a single day. To make it possible, lest not be the part of mud slinging in first place and bring change as such as I stated to our friend above, report such issues as the same will help a lot.
> 
> Regards,



Yes I understand your point. Thanks for reading up.

@Bilal9 @TopCat @PersonasNonGrata @Homo Sapiens @BDforever @Mage @Russell @Species @Dot @idune @mb444 @Khan saheb and other BD members (please tag if I have forgotten) - you should read this post and the ones above it. Please do your part if you really wish to keep the debates clean.

A special request to @bluesky and @UKBengali - With due respect, please avoid tagging members you know will spoil the threads with trolling and provocations. I am afraid you both have done it a lot in the past and still continue to do it, in spite of realizing the consequences. Lets try to not engage and expect the changes we wish to see as the Mods have explained.

Thanks to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EasyNow

bd_4_ever said:


> Yes I understand your point. Thanks for reading up.
> 
> @Bilal9 @TopCat @PersonasNonGrata @Homo Sapiens @BDforever @Mage @Russell @Species @Dot @idune @mb444 @Khan saheb and other BD members (please tag if I have forgotten) - you should read this post and the ones above it. Please do your part if you really wish to keep the debates clean.
> 
> A special request to @bluesky and @UKBengali - With due respect, please avoid tagging members you know will spoil the threads with trolling and provocations. I am afraid you both have done it a lot in the past and still continue to do it, in spite of realizing the consequences. Lets try to not engage and expect the changes we wish to see as the Mods have explained.
> 
> Thanks to all.



Thank you and @Species for raising this issue formally with mods. 

We've all been trying to ignore the imbeciles but it's good to record the complaint for future reference.

Tbh, the mods don't seem interested... And maybe we shouldn't expect anything from them. 

Let people underestimate BD, but we must keep our discussions productive and continue the excellent contributions. Our natural, decent demeanour will only highlight the crassness of trolls and their nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bd_4_ever

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Thank you and @Species for raising this issue formally with mods.
> 
> We've all been trying to ignore the imbeciles but it's good to record the complaint for future reference.
> 
> Tbh, the mods don't seem interested... And maybe we shouldn't expect anything from them.
> 
> Let people underestimate BD, but we must keep our discussions productive and continue the excellent contributions. Our natural, decent demeanour will only highlight the crassness of trolls and their nations.



You're welcome. I think its my duty given a very old member of this sub-forum. Its unfortunate to see the potential of this section going down the drain.

Though it is hard, I suggest we do our part. The Mod has a point tbf. Our members do often respond in kind and that makes it a level playing field and their moderation more difficult. So I understand where he is coming from. So its simply the best option to not reply to trolls or tag them regarding anything. In that way, we have stronger basis of argument if actions are not taken.

And finally, most BD members here are actually quite patient and well-behaved. We need to keep that up and maintain our standards. Dogs bark and mosquitoes bite, doesnt mean you bark or bite them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Watch these two videos about this guy who helped rescue kidnapped woman-slave with kids about three years ago. Pretty funny. They made his comments into an autotune song.











Here's another one...


----------



## Bilal9

Banglar Bir said:


> *A city in mourning*
> *Dhaka loses a promising mayor
> http://www.thedailystar.net/editorial/city-mourning-1499143*



Truly Sad. I am sure someone posted Rubana Huq's article about losing her loving husband. If not, here it is again.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12:00 AM, December 13, 2017 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:10 PM, December 13, 2017
*The Final Sky*





A view of the final sunset from the room of the UK hospital where Mayor Annisul Huq was seeking treatment. COURTESY: AUTHOR

Rubana Huq

Dart-throwing chimpanzees predict wars and economic collapses almost as good as super-forecasters who predict events much better than chance. Some say, it's easy for an intellect to know all forces that set nature in motion and hence, if we were to submit data to analysis, then the future would be as clear as our past and we would be able to predict time. While an early nineteenth-century astronomer Laplace grew confident about this omniscient demon predicting tomorrows, in the twentieth century, an American meteorologist, Edward Lorenz, contradicted it by saying that while it was possible to know when exactly it would rain by watching the water vapour coalesce around the dust particles, it was impossible to know how a particular cloud would develop or the shape it would take. While Laplace's forecasting demon can predict tides, eclipses or the phases of the moon, Lorenz punctured predictability by presenting a hypothesis of a massive rock bumping Earth off its orbit around the sun.

While many life insurance companies continue being in business by predicting disability and death by analysing someone's age and profile, gender, income and lifestyle, the human life still subscribes to clouds and not to clocks. Though algorithms are now cheap and more efficient than subjective judgment, and though today the world has travelled quite a way from IBM's Deep Blue beating Garry Kasparov to commercial chess programmes which beat humans in no time, we still don't know about our final hour and hence we remain forever unprepared to watch and live death.

My husband's death was one of impeccable timing. In media, with the many programmes that he anchored, he knew how to spot climax, maximise on love and then suddenly one fine morning, he would just decide to end the season. That is how Annisul Huq, the Mayor of Dhaka North City Corporation, decided on his last bow and left the audience in awe. Neither the doctors nor I ever thought that he would leave us this soon.

In spite of a biopsy, with his still inconclusive diagnosis of primary cerebral vasculitis, I watched my husband for the last four months disappear into a grey zone and then eventually embark on his final journey. The Queen Square hospital—the National Hospital for Neurology and Neurosurgery—with 500 neurologists, enjoys an impeccable reputation. They are meant to rescue brains and bring patients back to a more meaningful, dignified life. But with Annis's pre-existing condition of his blood vessels narrowing since mid-June, and with the strokes that he continued to suffer starting from end July, prognosis was gloomy. I felt drained responding to questions about whether he was in or out of the ICU and whether he was conscious.

As months went by, in desperation, I imagined a recovering Annis who would eventually require neurorehabilitation. I searched for different methods that could impact his consciousness level and stumbled upon a few fascinating books that explained the value of life and why it was important for me to believe that while he lay unconscious for almost the entire period, he was actually listening to all the news I was reading out to him, that he was actually aware of the music being played for him, that he actually knew that I was there right by his side, unwilling to let go of him.

"As for myself, towards the end, I had already prepared for the last page of the book that I thought would never end, and had grown a distaste for prophecies and miracles both. And, by the third week of November, I got ready to let go of my expectations, and listed my regrets, fights, tears et al.

My mind ran faster than it could. Could deep brain stimulation help? Could we look for extensive neurorehab? Could we shift him to a ward that would ensure safe transit to intensive care, if and when required? I looked for answers and met and consulted doctors who were mostly worried about my wellbeing and recommended a slower pace and shared that reality required me to slow down. At that point, little did I know that Annis's body would actually let go and refuse to be nursed; little did I know that this man, with whom I spent three decades, was too proud to be seen in a wheelchair and would rather go as a hero, always dressed in factory shirts and kurtas, sporting cheap watches and shoes without socks.

In the meantime, the doctors also told me that in spite of being as medically fit as he was, he would still have to fight his infections. They also predicted a few bumps along the road and said that he would often survive ICU trips and would return to the ward and then with time, his body may recover enough to make space for his brain to rest and even partially revive.

During the four months of Annis's hospitalisation, what became painfully clear was the inability of medicine to predict a definite outcome. Protocols were set, exceptions applied and yet, the words of the second-century physician Galen to Roman emperors rang in my ears: “All who drink of this treatment recover in a short time, except those whom it does not help, who all die.” While modern medicine takes pride in randomised trial experiments, cautious measurements and statistical strengths, it is perhaps the lack of doubt that causes medicine to fail in cases like my husband's.

As for myself, towards the end, I had already prepared for the last page of the book that I thought would never end, and had grown a distaste for prophecies and miracles both. And, by the third week of November, I got ready to let go of my expectations, and listed my regrets, fights, tears et al.

Finally, on November 30, 2017, his body caved in to sepsis in his lungs, unable to fight back as a result of intense immunosuppression. My children and I just prayed together, kissed Annis and watched him fall off the cliff, making that grand leap into the unknown. While we did that, we watched a wonderful sunset and the final sky through his window. Almost instantly, we knew that he would return to shore, somehow, someday. Maybe we'll spot his spirit in an emerging generation of dedicated public servants, setting the bar of expectation and performance higher. Maybe we'll spot him in a regular dad next door, in a regular cousin of his Noakhali clan, in an apologetic husband routinely forgetting anniversaries and birthdays, in a young businessman wanting to make a clean break, in a television anchor touching hearts, or maybe in any young pair of eyes drenched in dreams wanting to change things around.

_Rubana Huq is managing director of Mohammadi Group._


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Foreigners speaking Bangla...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Fritz Kapp
_An array of cars at the Dhaka Nawab's Shahbagh Gardens, with British dignitaries, Ramna, Dhaka_
1904
Photograph 
Private collection of Waqar Khan, Founder, Bangladesh Forum for Heritage Studies







Fritz Kapp
_Elephants on the March, Pilkhana, Dhaka_
1904
Photograph 
Private collection of Waqar Khan, Founder, Bangladesh Forum for Heritage Studies






http://www.luminous-lint.com/app/photographer/Fritz__Kapp/C/

Bilal's note: Fritz Kapp was based in Calcutta, but made frequent trips to Dacca to photograph the environs and people. This is from a series he made during the 1904 trip. From the looks - these are old tinplate photographs on glass plates, as celluloid reel film had not been developed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

This is the extent of our discourse here at PDF....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor Strange

Raising cultured and spontaneous generations are necessary. Not the abscess FB generation. Notun Kuri is just another victim of useless petty politics. Can anyone count how many talents came through that nationwide program.


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> This is the extent of our discourse here at PDF....


But at the end of the day, it's the Bengalis that run everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Hmmm
We are razakers


----------



## Bilal9

Ashes said:


> But at the end of the day, it's the Bengalis that run everything



Well - some run everything and some ruin it.

However those who run it - have the responsibility to foster detente, diversity of opinions and dialog, rather than suppression of opinions.

I hope going forward that is done, because we need stability and internal peace to enable economic progress, stability is the NEED for the coming decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> Well - some run everything and some ruin it.
> 
> However those who run it - have the responsibility to foster detente, diversity of opinions and dialog, rather than suppression of opinions.
> 
> I hope going forward that is done, because we need stability and internal peace to enable economic progress, stability is the NEED for the coming decades.


Sounds like a good idea, but I don't think Bangladesh is the type of country that can have internal peace and detente yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

That’s something I would love to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Nabil365 said:


> That’s something I would love to see.
> View attachment 448442


Can I post this in the MEME thread? 



Nabil365 said:


> Hmmm
> We are razakers
> View attachment 448117


We shouldn't give out information about ourselves that can lead someone to pinpoint us IRL. Shouldn't give out our real names, pics or address..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Russell

Nabil365 said:


> Hmmm
> We are razakers
> View attachment 448117


He isn't wrong...the dynamics in here have changed in the last 12 months...prior to it, razakars like iDumb and his lackeys held sway.

Their 'opinions' were taken to be the prevailing sentiment of the typical Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nabil365

Nothing to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

monitor said:


> Google celebrate Bangladeshi engineer Fazlur rahman


Was he born in Bangladesh !!! 
Did he die in Bangladesh !!! 
Was he buried in Bangladesh !!! 
Did he ever had Bangladesh citizenship !!! 
Did he ever had Bangladeshi passport !!! 

Then how come he was a Bangladeshi American !!!


----------



## Bilal9

Janbaz Rao said:


> Was he born in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he die in Bangladesh !!!
> Was he buried in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladesh citizenship !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladeshi passport !!!
> 
> Then how come he was a Bangladeshi American !!!



A little tense, are we?

Yeh lo Paya aur Nehari.....










On a more serious note - woh admee to natay the, kale the, takat-walay bhi nahi the, how come you're so interested in claiming him for Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Janbaz Rao said:


> Was he born in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he die in Bangladesh !!!
> Was he buried in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladesh citizenship !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladeshi passport !!!
> 
> Then how come he was a Bangladeshi American !!!


In 1971 the Bangladesh Liberation Warbroke out. Khan was heavily involved with creating public opinion and garnering emergency funding for Bengali people during the war. He created the Chicago-based organisation named the _Bangladesh Emergency Welfare Appeal_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Bilal9 said:


> A little tense, are we?
> 
> Yeh lo Paya aur Nehari.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note - woh admee to natay the, kale the, takat-walay bhi nahi the, how come you're so interested in claiming him for Pakistan?


Uff my mouth is so so watery seeing my favorite dish but still I will dare to ask BTW who claimed him for Pakistan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Janbaz Rao said:


> Was he born in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he die in Bangladesh !!!
> Was he buried in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladesh citizenship !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladeshi passport !!!
> 
> Then how come he was a Bangladeshi American !!!



Really? Come on man.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

Ashes said:


> In 1971 the Bangladesh Liberation Warbroke out. Khan was heavily involved with creating public opinion and garnering emergency funding for Bengali people during the war. He created the Chicago-based organisation named the _Bangladesh Emergency Welfare Appeal_.



BD was created by public opinion !!! 
By garnering emergency funding he became Bangladeshi 

I just inquired about his legal status not about his affiliations.
He was a naturalized American citizen till his death.
Like Indians you guys too never miss the chance for stamping or putting MADE IN BANGLADESH TAG.


----------



## Shorisrip

Janbaz Rao said:


> BD was created by public opinion !!!
> By garnering emergency funding he became Bangladeshi
> 
> I just inquired about his legal status not about his affiliations.
> He was a naturalized American citizen till his death.
> Like Indians you guys too never miss the chance for stamping or putting MADE IN BANGLADESH TAG.



He was Bengali, that's all matters to us anyway.


----------



## Arefin007

Janbaz Rao said:


> Was he born in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he die in Bangladesh !!!
> Was he buried in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladesh citizenship !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladeshi passport !!!
> 
> Then how come he was a Bangladeshi American !!!


He was born in present day Bangladesh and American citizen of Bangladeshi origin so whats your contention??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

The best drone view I have seen so far over Chittagong city skyline.








@Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Khan saheb @Species

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Centaur

bongbang said:


> That is all we expect. Whole of India and Pakistan will come under Bengal flag one day. Whole of world will talk in Bangla one day. Why you want to remain backward?


At least west Bengal and seven sisters should come under bangladeshi flag, I wish . After all we were deprived during the partition.



Bilal9 said:


> A little tense, are we?
> 
> Yeh lo Paya aur Nehari.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note - woh admee to natay the, kale the, takat-walay bhi nahi the, how come you're so interested in claiming him for Pakistan?


Jive Pani ese geche Vai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bête noire

Homo Sapiens said:


> The best drone view I have seen so far over Chittagong city skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Khan saheb @Species


Love these drone views, keep sharing these type of videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Homo Sapiens said:


> The best drone view I have seen so far over Chittagong city skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Khan saheb @Species



NahidRains is an amazing camera artiste. Some of his photographs are breathtaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bête noire

Species said:


> NahidRains is an amazing camera artiste. Some of his photographs are breathtaking.


*"Combining matter and anti-matter created electron and neutron''*






He is a monumental idiot when it comes to science though. He makes a 'professional looking' video on science and 'teaches' deep science when he doesn't even have the basic of the basics right.






Full breakdown and correction video by other Bangladeshis. That idiot couldn't go through a single sentence without giving false science information.

I found his channel a few months ago and when I did, I was binging through few of his videos and liked all of them but then came across one where he started dissing atheist for no reason. When I say no reason, I *mean *it. Apparently we (atheists) are mentally handicapped, disturbed people according to him, that he feels animus towards atheists and went on a rant. Stopped following him at that moment. If he wanted to talk about any specific case, that's fine but marginalising a group out of the blue (the video itself had nothing to do with atheists) like that just because he himself doesn't 'like' atheists is rather despicable. 

Still enjoy his videos on Bangladesh a lot and hope he keeps making these amazing production quality videos. It's his alienating opinionated videos that keeps me from following his channel. So, do share them here since his videos won't pop up on my youtube feed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Video Baba...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

When did this guy get here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ashes said:


> When did this guy get here?



Whomever owns this joint has some STEEL balls.

Openly using TRUMP's name and flouting copyright.

Also shows how uneducated some people are in Bangladesh who'd go there to eat, just because of this guys' 'fame'....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A few more days until 21st February....

Biman's 77W (S2-AHM) at VGHS...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Nilgiri Again got BANNED!!! 



Janbaz Rao said:


> Was he born in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he die in Bangladesh !!!
> Was he buried in Bangladesh !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladesh citizenship !!!
> Did he ever had Bangladeshi passport !!!
> 
> Then how come he was a Bangladeshi American !!!



You could have just asked Google for this simple thing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fazlur_Rahman_Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> Whomever owns this joint has some STEEL balls.
> 
> Openly using TRUMP's name and flouting copyright.
> 
> Also shows how uneducated some people are in Bangladesh who'd go there to eat, just because of this guys' 'fame'....


Do US copyright even matter in this case? If anything Trump would probably be impressed if anything. I'm surprised it's still up after the Jerusalem fiasco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ashes said:


> Do US copyright even matter in this case? If anything Trump would probably be impressed if anything. I'm surprised it's still up after the Jerusalem fiasco.



I think the copyright he has on his name applies worldwide on any casinos and/or in this case food-service establishments (especially when the restaurant is using his name, exact logo like that used in Trump Tower and his likeness on the windows!). One of the primary reasons he became president is exactly because he and his family wanted to use his fame worldwide for business gains. Unforeseen and unheard of - in the history of presidential office in the US (or even anywhere in the world).

But you're right, he's probably not going to bother pursuing litigation against little food joints in Bangladesh using his name. The restaurant is probably not minting millions (even counting in Taka).



The Ronin said:


> Nilgiri Again got BANNED!!!





Why does this guy persist - I have no idea....if anything, he will be back again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

The Ronin said:


> You could have just asked Google for this simple thing


See you on weekend


----------



## BDforever

@The Ronin you the HM from yale ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

BDforever said:


> @The Ronin you the HM from yale ?



Not even close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

The Ronin said:


> Not even close.


but pattern says similar guy lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

*আট লেনে উন্নীত হবে পূর্বাচল এক্সপ্রেসওয়ে*
নিজস্ব প্রতিবেদক
০৫ ফেব্রুয়ারি ২০১৮, ১৪:১১
প্রিন্ট সংস্করণ




সংবাদ সম্মেলনে বক্তব্য দিচ্ছেন ১০০ ফুট খাল খনন প্রকল্পের বাস্তবায়নকারী সংস্থা সেনাবাহিনীর ২৪ ইঞ্জিনিয়ার কনস্ট্রাকশন ব্রিগেডের মহাপরিচালক ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল ইফতেখার আনিস


*১০০ ফুট খাল খনন প্রকল্প সম্প্রসারণ *
*৩ থেকে ৬ লেনে উন্নীত করা হবে সার্ভিস সড়ক*
কুড়িল বিশ্বরোড থেকে বালু নদ পর্যন্ত পূর্বাচল এক্সপ্রেসওয়ে সড়কটি (৩০০ ফুট) ৪ লেন থেকে ৮ লেনে উন্নীত করার পরিকল্পনা করেছে রাজধানী উন্নয়ন কর্তৃপক্ষ (রাজউক)। সংশোধিত উন্নয়ন প্রকল্প প্রস্তাবনা (আরডিপিপি) অনুসারে এই অংশের সার্ভিস সড়কও ৩ লেন থেকে ৬ লেনে উন্নীত করা হবে। ৩০০ ফুট সড়কের দুপাশে চলমান ১০০ ফুট খাল খনন প্রকল্প সম্প্রসারণ করে তার আওতায় এই পরিকল্পনা বাস্তবায়ন করা হবে। 
গতকাল রোববার পূর্বাচল ১৪ নম্বর সেক্টরে খাল খনন প্রকল্পের অগ্রগতি জানানোর জন্য আয়োজিত এক সংবাদ সম্মেলনে এ তথ্য জানানো হয়। 
বর্ষা মৌসুমে ঢাকার পূর্বাংশে বিস্তীর্ণ এলাকাজুড়ে তৈরি হওয়া জলাবদ্ধতা নিরসনে রাজউকের এই প্রকল্পটি বাস্তবায়ন করছে বাংলাদেশ সেনাবাহিনীর ২৪ ইঞ্জিনিয়ার কনস্ট্রাকশন ব্রিগেড। গত বছরের ৮ জুলাই রাজউক চেয়ারম্যান আবদুর রহমান আনুষ্ঠানিকভাবে খাল খননকাজের উদ্বোধন করেন। এই প্রকল্পের ব্যয় ধরা হয়েছে ৫ হাজার ২৮৬ কোটি টাকা। এর মধ্যে ৯০ একর ভূমি অধিগ্রহণে ব্যয় হচ্ছে ৪ হাজার ৩৩৪ কোটি টাকা। এর মধ্যে কুড়িল বিশ্বরোড থেকে বালু নদ পর্যন্ত ১৩ কিলোমিটার সড়কের দুপাশে আড়াই মিটার গভীর করে খননকাজ সম্পন্ন হয়েছে। 
গতকালের সংবাদ সম্মেলনে রাজউক চেয়ারম্যানের উপস্থিতিতে সেনাবাহিনীর ২৪ ইঞ্জিনিয়ার কনস্ট্রাকশন ব্রিগেডের মহাপরিচালক ব্রিগেডিয়ার জেনারেল ইফতেখার আনিস আরডিপিপি অনুসারে নতুন একটি নকশা উপস্থাপন করেন। তিনি জানান, নকশায় এই প্রকল্পের ভেতর দিয়ে যাওয়া ঢাকার বিশদ অঞ্চল পরিকল্পনায় (ড্যাপে) চিহ্নিত তিনটি সড়ক নির্মাণের বিষয়টিও অন্তর্ভুক্ত করা হয়েছে। এর মধ্যে বনশ্রী থেকে আবদুল্লাহপুর পর্যন্ত সড়কটির দৈর্ঘ্য ১৪ দশমিক ৭ কিলোমিটার। বাকি দুটি সড়কের এক কিলোমিটার করে নির্মাণ করা হবে। 
খননকাজের অগ্রগতি সম্পর্কে ইফতেখার আনিস বলেন, ‘খাল খনন ও পাইলিংয়ের কাজ এ বছরের আগস্ট সেপ্টেম্বরের মধ্যে শেষ করে ফেলব। আর ড্যাপে চিহ্নিত রাস্তার জন্য ভূমি অধিগ্রহণই একমাত্র বাধা। আশা করি, ভূমি অধিগ্রহণপ্রক্রিয়া আমরা আগামী ৬ থেকে ৮ মাসের মধ্যে শেষ করতে পারব।’ তবে আরডিপিপি অনুসারে প্রকল্পব্যয় কতটা বাড়ছে, সে সম্পর্কে স্পষ্ট কোনো ধারণা দিতে পারেননি তিনি। 
নতুন নকশার বিষয়ে রাজউক চেয়ারম্যান 
আবদুর রহমান বলেন, ‘প্রধানমন্ত্রী চান নান্দনিক সৌন্দর্য ও কার্যকারিতার দিক থেকে এই প্রকল্পটি যেন একটি উদাহরণ হয়ে ওঠে। আমরা নকশাটি প্রধানমন্ত্রীকে দেখিয়েছি। তিনি এটার নীতিগত অনুমোদন দিয়েছেন।’ 
আরডিপিপিতে ৭ দশমিক ৬৬ কিলোমিটার দৈর্ঘ্যের নামাপাড়া সড়ক নির্মাণ, ২৬ কিলোমিটার বাঁধ, ১৭টি সেতু, ৫টি পাতালপথ এবং ২টি কালভার্ট নির্মাণের বিষয়টি অন্তর্ভুক্ত হয়েছে। এ ছাড়া বোয়ালিয়া ও ডুমনি খাল পুনঃখননের সঙ্গে সঙ্গে দুপাড়ে ওয়াকওয়ে বানানোর কথা রয়েছে। 
সংবাদ সম্মেলনে অন্যদের মধ্যে উপস্থিত ছিলেন প্রকল্পের পরামর্শক দলের প্রধান বাংলাদেশ প্রকৌশল বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের অধ্যাপক মোয়াজ্জেম হোসেন, প্রকল্পের রাজউক অংশের পরিচালক মো. নুরুল ইসলাম, সেনাবাহিনী অংশের পরিচালক লে. কর্নেল নিজাম উদ্দীন আহমদ, রাজউকের সদস্য (উন্নয়ন) মেজর সামসুদ্দিন আহমদ চৌধুরী, অতিরিক্ত জেলা প্রশাসক (রাজস্ব) শরীফ রায়হান কবীর প্রমুখ।
http://www.prothomalo.com/bangladesh/article/1424641/আট-লেনে-উন্নীত-হবে-পূর্বাচল-এক্সপ্রেসওয়ে

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

February 05, 2018 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:16 PM, February 05, 2018
*The rise and fall of the Dutch in Dhaka*






A View of Chinsura, the Dutch settlement in Bengal; by William Hodges, 1787 (BL)

155 




Dhrubo Alam

India has always been considered a haven for various businesses by European traders. For ages it was renowned for its prosperity and was popular for its spices. Since the 15th century, European traders started to appear on the Indian ocean and subcontinent, adding to the traders who came from Arab, Iran or China. First came the Portuguese; afterwards, more than a century later, came the Dutch. We generally call them "Olondaj" in Bengali (from the word Hollandia). In 1602 a few Dutch businessmen founded the Dutch East India Company (_Vereenigde Oost-Indische Compagnie_, VOC in Dutch or the United East India Company in English) in order to establish trade routes and links with the orient (defunct in 1799).

In a short period of time, the Dutch would expand their businesses to various corners of the world, especially in East Asia and South Africa. They reached Bengal in 1607, but settled and built a trading post in Chinsura, Hooghly a bit later in 1635 after getting a _farman_ (official permission to engage in trading) from the Mughal _subadar_ (governor). The Dutch governor of Coromandel (present day Karnataka in South India) sent some people to set up a trading centre in Bengal, although like the Portuguese, the Dutch were probably also involved in piracy and slave trading along the Bengal coastline in the 1620s.

One after another they started setting up trading posts at different locations— one of which was Dhaka—in India. They came to Dhaka for the first time in 1636, but it turned out to be a tragic experience for them. It was a supposed to be diplomatic mission consisting six people, but even before starting from Hooghly, they had some form of altercation with the local authorities and were arrested. They reached Dhaka in handcuffs. They did manage to secure their freedom from the Mughal court in Dhaka, but had to pay handsomely to provide gifts for the nawab. They also had to bear the transportation costs and the payment of the blacksmith for breaking their handcuffs. Moreover, they were beaten up and badly bruised, and as a result had to be treated by doctors. So, they had to pay medical bills as well. The situation was so hostile that they then had to buy a boat and pay the boatmen in order to go back to Hooghly. It cost them more than a thousand taka, a huge sum in those days. The only achievement for them was an agreement with the Nawab regarding business.






Part of a Dutch map showing Dhaka and environs, including Keraniganj (“Carannigons”) and “Damerah” (Demra?), c. 18th century.Source: Depiction of Dhaka in Dutch Records
But their settlement in Dhaka was neither established, nor did they gain a stronghold following this incident. They again tried to set up a trade centre in Dhaka in 1666. This time, they contacted an official of the Nawab's court named Rajendralal to create a favourable situation. They also appointed a Bengali-speaking assistant, Gangaram, in their trade factory. But by this time they were wary of trusting local people because of their past unfortunate and bitter experiences. Gradually, the Dutch established their trading house, offices, factory and garden in Dhaka starting from the 1660s and these were in operation till 1785.

The Dutch factory was located by the Buriganga River, at the site of present day Mitford Hospital. This was also their office. They had a garden in the vicinity of Farmgate, probably somewhere between what is now the Ananda Cinema Hall and Tejturi Bazar area. These locations can be seen in the map of Major Rennell (1781). The trade post of Dhaka was under direct control of the trade centre of Chinsura, Hooghly, which itself was operating under supervision of the Dutch trading office of Coromandel. The main centre for business and trade office for them in Southeast Asia was situated in Jakarta, Batavia (present day Indonesia). So, as its importance grew, the factory in Chinsura, Hooghly of Bengal came under the direct guidance of Batavia.

François Bernier, a French traveller who visited Dhaka in 1665–1666, stated that the Dutch had a monopoly over cloth export from Dhaka. They generally exported to Europe and Japan. Their other main export item was Saltpetre or Niter (locally known as _sora_), one of the main ingredients for producing gunpowder. They used to collect huge amounts of saltpetre mainly from Bihar for which they had also set up a refinery there. In the same time period, Jean-Baptiste Tavernier, a 17th-century French gem merchant and traveller who visited Dhaka in the 1660s, saw a beautiful warehouse of the Dutch in Dhaka.





Dutch V.O.C. factory in Hoegly (Hugli-Chuchura, Bengal)Painting by Hendrik van Schuylenburgh, 1665
In many businesses in Bengal the Dutch were pioneers and frontrunners. In 1746, they even got a _farman_ for a monopoly over export of opium from Bengal. But in the same decade, the British trading power started to gain grounds and their main competitor was the Dutch. Inevitably, this struggle for superiority and profit led to serious confrontations. In 1759, the battle of Chinsura took place between the Dutch and British, in which the Dutch lost decisively, though their military or naval power was no less mighty. By that time, the British had already cornered all the other European powers in Bengal after their important victory in the battle of Plassey (1757). As a result, the Dutch never regained their financial or political power after 1759, despite their continued presence in Dhaka or Bengal.





Plan of Dutch Factory at Chinsura, Hooghly (1721)
Eventually, between1781–83, the British took possession of all Dutch trading centres and posts. The one at Dhaka surrendered in 1781 and the Dutch garden at Farmgate was also handed over. Their businesses in the city virtually ended at that time. The magistrate transferred the house (Dutch Trade office) to the collector of Dhaka in 1801 and the authorities demolished it with help from the police. The rubble was used to repair roads of the city. In 1810, the authorities proposed a hospital at the site (the present Mitford hospital). Finally in 1824, the Dutch government handed over all their belongings in India to their British counterparts through a treaty between them. With the official transfer in June, 1825, the Dutch left Dhaka, Bengal and India for good.

The British business interested tried to remove all their political and business competitors, and they were very successful in doing so. Mostly as a display of power, they destroyed the beautiful trading house of the Dutch in Dhaka, even then more than a century old; and repaired the roads with the debris. There is no evidence today of the Dutch Garden in present day Farmgate, other than its depiction in the old maps of the city. However, when the chief of the Dutch Factory in the city, Mr Langkheet died in 1775, he was buried in the then English cemetery (now at Narinda). This is the only remaining sign of the Dutch in Dhaka today.


----------



## bluesky

Janbaz Rao said:


> BD was created by public opinion !!!
> By garnering emergency funding he became Bangladeshi
> 
> I just inquired about his legal status not about his affiliations.
> He was a naturalized American citizen till his death.
> Like Indians you guys too never miss the chance for stamping or putting *MADE IN BANGLADESH TAG*.


But, Fazlur Rahman Khan was a product of Bangladesh. He was from Faridpur District and did his Bachelor of Engineering degree from the present Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in Dhaka. He received a Fulbright scholarship for higher studies in the USA. He is regarded as the "Einstein of Structural Engineering" for his innovative thinking of building high-rise structures. He died in a plane crash in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1508001299308151









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1614592545287490

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1508001299308151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1614592545287490


Lungi Sando and Gamcha...we haven't changed a bit!


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1508001299308151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1614592545287490



Minor correction @The Ronin bhai, the second picture is incorrectly captioned in Facebook.

It should be an American Consolidated Model 28 Catalina (PBY5) Aircraft in RAF Service during 1939-1945 and possibly posted at Patenga airport (Now CGP or VGEG).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Minister for Tourism and Civil Aviation, Shahjahan Kamal, has confirmed that Biman Bangladesh Airlines will take delivery of its first of four B787-8s on order from Boeing in August followed by the second in November.

Thereafter, he said, the third and fourth will arrive in October and November 2019. Although no specific operational plans have yet been laid out for the aircraft, Biman has indicated it is planning to start flights to destinations such as Guangzhou, Colombo, Malé, and Sydney while resuming those to Tokyo Narita, Manchester, Rome Fiumicino, New York JFK, Delhi and Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*দিল্লি- বেইজিংয়ের মধ্যে ভারসাম্য বজায় রেখে চলছে ঢাকা*







প্রতিবেশীদের কাজে লাগিয়ে ভারতকে একরকম ঘিরে ফেলার যে আগ্রাসী নীতি নিয়ে চলছে চীন, তাতে এপর্যন্ত একমাত্র বড় ব্যতিক্রম বাংলাদেশ। ভারতেও অনেক পর্যবেক্ষক মনে করছেন, ঢাকা এখনও দিল্লি ও বেইজিংয়ের মধ্যে একটা ভারসাম্য বজায় রেখে চলছে। এমনকি ভৌগোলিক ও মানসিক নৈকট্যের কারণে বেশির ভাগ ক্ষেত্রে তারা ভারতের দিকেই ঝুঁকে– কিন্তু দিল্লির কাছ থেকে সব সময় তারা এর উপযুক্ত প্রতিদান পাচ্ছে না, আক্ষেপ সেখানেই।

এর সবচেয়ে বড় সাম্প্রতিক দৃষ্টান্ত হলো— চলমান রোহিঙ্গা সঙ্কট। যে সঙ্কট খুব শিগগির ছয় মাস পূর্ণ করতে চলেছে। 

দিল্লির সিভিল লাইনস এলাকায় ‘ইনস্টিটিউট অব চাইনিজ স্টাডিজ’ নামে যে বনেদী গবেষণা প্রতিষ্ঠানটি আছে, সেখানে প্রতি মাসের একটি বুধবারে আয়োজিত হয় একটি আলোচনা সভা। গত মাসে (২৪ জানুয়ারি) সেই ‘ওয়েন্সডে সেমিনারে’র মূল বক্তা ছিলেন ড. জোনাথন ডি টি ওয়ার্ড, যাকে সারাদুনিয়া চেনে অন্যতম সেরা চীন-বিশেষজ্ঞ হিসেবে।

সেদিনের আলোচনায় ড. ওয়ার্ড একটা চমকপ্রদ পূর্বাভাস করেছিলেন, ‘বাষট্টি সালে চীন-ভারত যুদ্ধ হয়েছিল হিমালয় সীমান্তে, মূলত অরুণাচলে। কিন্তু ভবিষ্যতে দুদেশের কখনও সংঘাত হলে দেখে নেবেন, সেটা কিন্তু হবে মূলত সমুদ্রকে ঘিরেই। কারণ, ভারত-চীনের উত্তেজনা ক্রমশ মেরিটাইম ডোমেইনে সরে আসছে, বিশেষ করে ভারত মহাসাগরীয় অঞ্চলে।’

চীন যে ভারতকে দক্ষিণ দিক দিয়ে নানা দেশে তাদের নিয়ন্ত্রণাধীন নৌবন্দর স্থাপন করে একরকম ঘিরে ফেলতে চায়, এটা অবশ্য নতুন কোনও কথা নয়। ভূরাজনৈতিক বিশেষজ্ঞদের অনেকে এটিকে চীনের ‘স্ট্রিং অব পার্লস’ বলেও বর্ণনা করে থাকেন, যে মুক্তোর হারে মুক্তোগুলো মালাক্কা প্রণালী থেকে মিয়ানমার, বাংলাদেশ, শ্রীলঙ্কা, মালদ্বীপ,পাকিস্তান হয়ে হরমুজ প্রণালী ও সোমালিয়া পর্যন্ত বিস্তৃত। 

ওদিকে পাকিস্তানের ভেতর দিয়ে চীনের ইকোনমিক করিডর গড়ার কাজও অনেকদূর এগিয়েছে। চীন থেকে শুরু হয়ে যে বাণিজ্যপথ আরব সাগরের উপকূলে পাকিস্তানের গোয়াদার বন্দর পর্যন্ত বিস্তৃত। এখন আরও খবর পাওয়া যাচ্ছে, গোয়াদার বন্দর থেকে আরও ৮৫ কিলোমিটার পশ্চিমে জিওয়ানিতেও চীন একটি সামরিক ঘাঁটি স্থাপন করতে চলেছে, যেটি হবে জিবৌতির পরে বিদেশের মাটিতে চীনের দ্বিতীয় সেনা-স্থাপনা।

ফলে বোঝাই যাচ্ছে, পাকিস্তান তাদের ভূখণ্ডকে কার্যত চীনকে ইচ্ছেমতো ব্যবহারের জন্য তাদের হাতে একরকম তুলেই দিয়েছে। অনেকটা একই রকম অবস্থা শ্রীলঙ্কা, নেপাল, মালদ্বীপ ও মিয়ানমারেও। আর এখানেই ভারতের প্রতিবেশী দেশগুলোর মধ্যে বাংলাদেশ এক বিরল ব্যতিক্রম!

ভারতের সাবেক একজন শীর্ষ কূটনীতিক চন্দ্রশেখর দাশগুপ্ত চীনেও বহু বছর রাষ্ট্রদূতের দায়িত্ব পালন করেছেন। বাঙালি এই সাবেক রাষ্ট্রদূতের বলতে দ্বিধা নেই, ‘বাংলাদেশে এসে চীনা প্রেসিডেন্ট শি জিনপিং প্রায় ২৬ বিলিয়ন ডলারের চেক লিখে দিয়ে গেছেন। তার পরেও ঢাকা সটান চীনের প্রভাব বলয়ে ঢুকে পড়েছে এটা কিন্তু মোটেও বলা যাবে না। চীনের দানখয়রাতির সঙ্গে পাল্লা দেওয়ার ক্ষমতা ভারতের নেই, এটা জেনেও শেখ হাসিনা সরকার কিন্তু এখনও পরিষ্কার ভারতের দিকেই ঝুঁকে আছে।’

তবে রোহিঙ্গা সঙ্কট মোকাবিলার ক্ষেত্রে সেই বাংলাদেশের প্রত্যাশাকে যে ভারত পূরণ করতে পারেনি, বাংলা ট্রিবিউনের কাছে প্রকারান্তরে সে কথাও স্বীকার করে নেন তিনি। চন্দ্রশেখর দাশগুপ্ত বলেন, ‘মিয়ানমারের অনুভূতিকে আমার মনে হয় একটু বেশিই গুরুত্ব দিয়ে ফেলেছি। কিন্তু যে দেশটিকে লাখ লাখ শরণার্থীর বোঝা বইতে হচ্ছে, তাদের কথাকে ভারত আরও একটু বেশি গুরুত্ব দিলেই মনে হয় ভালো করত।’

ভারতের সাবেক পররাষ্ট্রসচিব ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রে নিযুক্ত সাবেক রাষ্ট্রদূত নিরুপমা রাও মেননও সরাসরি স্বীকার করে নিচ্ছেন, মালদ্বীপ-শ্রীলঙ্কা-পাকিস্তানে চীন যেভাবে টাকাপয়সা ব্যয় করতে পারছে, সেই আর্থিক ক্ষমতা ভারতের নেই। ‘কিন্তু কূটনীতিতে টাকাপয়সাই সব নয়, তার পরেও আরও কিছু উপায় থাকে – যেটাকে বলা যেতে পারে স্মার্ট ডিপ্ল্যোমেসি। আমি মনে করি, দক্ষিণ এশিয়াতে চীনের ক্রমবর্ধমান প্রভাব ঠেকানোর জন্য ভারতের উত্তর একটাই– আর সেটা হলো এই স্মার্ট ডিপ্ল্যোমেসি’, এই প্রতিবেদককে বলছিলেন নিরুপমা রাও।

কিন্তু আবারও সেই একই কথা, রোহিঙ্গা ইস্যুতে ভারত যে নিজের প্রতিবেশে খুব একটা স্মার্ট ডিপ্ল্যোমেসির পরিচয় দিয়েছে, একান্ত আলোচনায় ভারতের কূটনীতিকরাও কেউই সে কথা বলছেন না। 

অথচ গত কয়েকমাসে বিভিন্ন সার্কভুক্ত দেশে চীনের কর্মকাণ্ড দেখলে বুঝতে অসুবিধা হওয়ার কথা নয়, কেন বাংলাদেশের ভারতমুখী পররাষ্ট্রনীতিকে দিল্লির আরও বেশি গুরুত্ব দেওয়া উচিত ছিল। কয়েকটা উদাহরণ এখানে উল্লেখ করা যেতেই পারে।

ক. ডিসেম্বরে মালদ্বীপ ও চীন নিজেদের মধ্যে একটি অবাধ বাণিজ্যচুক্তি (ফ্রি ট্রেড এগ্রিমেন্ট) স্বাক্ষর করেছে। মালদ্বীপের প্রেসিডেন্ট আবদুল্লা ইয়ামিন যখন রাষ্ট্রীয় সফরে গত মাসে বেজিং গিয়েছিলেন, তখনই এই চুক্তি সই হয় এবং প্রেসিডেন্ট ইয়ামিন চীনকে তাদের ‘ঘনিষ্ঠতম মিত্র’ বলে বর্ণনা করেন। এদিকে মালদ্বীপে ভারতের প্রভাব ক্রমশ বিলীন হচ্ছে, এবং পুরোঅঞ্চলে এই একটিমাত্র দেশ আছে–যেখানে প্রধানমন্ত্রী মোদি এখনও যাননি।

খ. ওই ডিসেম্বরের গোড়াতেই শ্রীলঙ্কা সরকার অনেক টালবাহানার পর তাদের হামবানটোটা বন্দরের লিজ ৯৯ বছরের জন্য তুলে দিয়েছে চীনের রাষ্ট্রায়ত্ত সংস্থা চায়না মার্চেন্টস পোর্ট হোল্ডিংসের হাতে। স্ট্র্যাটেজিক দৃষ্টিকোণ থেকে অত্যন্ত গুরুত্বপূর্ণ এই বন্দরটি চীনের অর্থায়নেই তৈরি হয়েছিল। তবে ভারত অনেক চেষ্টা করেছিল যাতে সেটির নিয়ন্ত্রণ চীনের হাতে না যায়, কিন্তু শেষ পর্যন্ত সেই চেষ্টা সফল হয়নি।

গ. ভারত ও চীনের ঠিক মাঝখানে অবস্থিত যে স্থলবেষ্টিত নেপাল, সেখানে আবারও ক্ষমতায় আসছেন বামপন্থী রাজনীতিবিদ কে পি ওলি, যিনি তার চীন ঘনিষ্ঠতার (ও ভারত-বিরোধিতার) জন্য সুপরিচিত। ভাবী প্রধানমন্ত্রী ওলি চীনের সঙ্গে রেল যোগাযোগ সম্প্রসারিত করার কথা বলেছেন। চীনের সহায়তায় তিনি নেপালে আরও সড়ক, রেল প্রকল্প ও এয়ারপোর্ট গড়ে তুলতে চান। আর নেপালে ভারতের প্রভাব খর্ব করতে চীনও যে তাতে সানন্দে রাজি তা বলাই বাহুল্য।

ঘ. পাকিস্তানের গোয়াদার বন্দরের নিয়ন্ত্রণ এখন পুরোপুরি চীনেরই হাতে। সেখান থেকে শুরু হয়ে কাশ্মীরের ভেতর দিয়ে যাচ্ছে চীনের তৈরি করা চায়না-পাকিস্তান ইকোনমিক করিডর, যা আবার তাদের বেল্ট রোড ইনিশিয়িটিভের অংশ। এখন আবার জিওয়ানিতেও তৈরি হতে যাচ্ছে চীনা মিলিটারি বেস।

ঙ. মিয়ানমারেও কোটি কোটি ডলার বিনিয়োগ করছে চীন। রাখাইনের সিতওয়ে বন্দর থেকে চব্বিশশো কিলোমিটার লম্বা গ্যাস পাইপলাইন বসিয়েছে নিজেদের সীমান্ত পর্যন্ত। মাত্র কিছুদিন আগে বাংলাদেশ ও মিয়ানমার যে রোহিঙ্গা প্রত্যাবাসন সমঝোতায় সই করেছে, সেটাও যে কার্যত চীনের ইশারায়, সে কথাও কারও অজানা নয়।

ফলে চীন যে চারদিক থেকে ভারতকে প্রায় ঘিরে ফেলেছে, সে কথা এতটুকুও অতিরঞ্জিত নয়। ভুটান ছাড়া ভারতের প্রতিবেশী প্রায় সব দেশে তারা রীতিমতো শক্ত জমিতে দাঁড়িয়ে,আর আজ না-হোক কাল ভারতকে এর মোকাবিলা করতেই হবে তাতেও কোনও ভুল নেই। ভুটান ছাড়া শুধু যে প্রতিবেশী দেশটির সঙ্গে ভারতের বন্ধুত্ব অটুট, সেটি বাংলাদেশ।

ভারতীয় সেনাবাহিনীর ব্রিগেডিয়ার (অব) গুরমিত কানওয়াল এখন দিল্লির স্ট্র্যাটেজিক থিঙ্ক ট্যাঙ্ক ইনস্টিটিউট অব ডিফেন্স স্টাডিজ অ্যান্ড অ্যানালিসিসে সিনিয়র ফেলো হিসেবে যুক্ত। তাই তার বলতে কোনও দ্বিধা নেই, ‘ভারতকে এখন সামরিকভাবে বাংলাদেশ, মালদ্বীপ,নেপালের মতো দেশগুলোকে রিচ আউট করতে হবে। আফগানিস্তানের সেনাবাহিনীকে যেভাবে ভারত সাহায্য করছে, ঠিক সেভাবেই এই দেশগুলোকেও সাহায্যের হাত বাড়াতে হবে।’
নিজের প্রতিবেশে চীনের ক্রমবর্ধমান প্রভাব ঠেকাতে ভারতের এছাড়া কোনও উপায় নেই, বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে সে কথা খোলাখুলি বলছেন ব্রিগেডিয়ার কানওয়াল। তিনি আরও মনে করছেন, ‘যে কোনও কারণেই হোক ইন্দো-প্যাসিফিকে একটা সিকিওরিটি ভ্যাকুয়াম বা নিরাপত্তা শূন্যতা তৈরি হয়েছে। চীন সেটার ফায়দা নেওয়ার জন্য উঠেপড়ে লেগেছে। এখন ভারতের পক্ষে তার কাউন্টার-স্ট্র্যাটেজি তৈরি করা ছাড়া উপায় নেই।’

অনেকটা একইসুরে ভারতকে আগেভাগেই সতর্ক করে দিচ্ছেন তিব্বতের নির্বাসিত সরকারের প্রধান (‘সিলকিয়ং’) ড. লোবসাং সানগে। চীনের আগ্রাসী মনোভাবের মূল্য তিব্বতি জনগোষ্ঠীকে যেভাবে চোকাতে হয়েছে, তেমন দাম বোধহয় আর কাউকেই দিতে হয়নি। ফলে চীনের মনোভাব বোঝার জন্য তিব্বতি নেতৃত্বের মূল্যায়ন বোধহয় খুবই গুরুত্বপূর্ণ।’

সেই ড. সানগে এদিন তাদের নির্বাসিত সরকারের রাজধানী ধরমশালা থেকে টেলিফোনে বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলছিলেন, ‘আমি মনে করি, ভারতকে এখনই সাবধান হতে হবে। ওদিকে পাকিস্তান থেকে শুরু করে নেপাল-বাংলাদেশ-বার্মা-শ্রীলঙ্কা হয়ে চীন একেবারে গোল করে ভারতকে ঘিরে ফেলার চেষ্টা করছে, অনেকটা সফলও হয়েছে। কাজেই ভারতকে এখনই এই চক্রব্যূহ থেকে বেরোনোর পথও খুঁজতে হবে।’

ফলে পর্যবেক্ষক-কূটনীতিক বা রাজনৈতিক মহলের পরামর্শের সারকথা একটাই, চীনের প্রভাব বলয়ের সঙ্গে টক্কর নেওয়ার জন্য ভারতকেও এখন অনেক বেশি সাবধানী, সপ্রতিভ ও সংবেদনশীল পদক্ষেপ নিয়ে এগোতে হবে। আর সেই কূটনৈতিক অভিযানে নিশানার কেন্দ্রবিন্দুতে অবশ্যই থাকতে হবে বহু বছরের পরীক্ষিত বন্ধু বাংলাদেশকে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor Strange

Persian and Bengali was under same roof once.






Ya we all Bengali are actually same people. I connect to these Bengalis very much


----------



## The Ronin

From a Bangladeshi child bride to a Microsoft ambassador

From a house help, to almost becoming a child bride, to finally becoming a Microsoft brand ambassador, this is the story of Kurigram's Fatema

Five years ago, Fatema was an 11-year-old child maid. She went to work at an early age as her family fought poverty. She was ecstatic when she was called back to her village, Bhuiyantari of Nageshari upazila in Kurigram district.

However, it was not to be reunited with her family, but to be married.

“My happiness turned to horror, as I realized I’d been brought back to be married to a man who was 25-years-old”, she told Microsoft, who published a feature about her on their website on January 2018.

Dramatically, just when the marriage was to be performed, a representative from a local non-profit organization that teaches digital skills to empower rural girls, intervened and saved her from the horrors of child-marriage.

Ashar Alo Pathshala, the non-profit that rescued her, soon got national attention. The organization took the responsibility of her education. Fatema faced pressure from her family to get married but she stayed determined and continued her education.

Fatema was then admitted to grade 4. She went on to achieving GPA 5 in both her PSC and JSC examination. She is continuing her education and is helping other young girls rise from the clutches of poverty and child-marriage.

What became Fatema’s weapon on her way was receiving computer education at Ashar Alo Pathshala. Along with that, she started learning the English language. Her strengths have made her the representative of marginalized Bangladeshi women.

She has been made into a Microsoft brand ambassador. Microsoft Philanthropies is a proud supporter of Aashar Alo Patshala, the latter becoming part of the biggest youth network in Bangladesh, Young Bangla, counting over 70,000 members across 200 partner organizations.

Fatema turned her life around and used her education to become an advocate and campaigner against child marriage in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*US-Bangla adds 4th Dash aircraft*
Independent Online Desk





US-Bangla, one of the country's private airlines, today added one more 76-seater DASH 8-Q400 aircraft in its fleet. 

With adding of the new aircraft, the number of passenger planes of the airlines stands at eight - four Boeing 737-800 and four Dash 8-Q400 aircraft, a press release said.

CEO of US-Bangla Airlines Imran Asif received the aircraft this morning at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport.

US-Bangla airlines has planned to increase its domestic and regional flights with the new aircraft.

Currently, the airlines operates domestic flights from Dhaka to Chittagong, Cox's Bazar, Jessore, Sylhet, Saidpur, Rajshahi, Barisal and international flights to Kolkata, Kathmandu, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Doha and Muscat.

BSS



Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *দিল্লি- বেইজিংয়ের মধ্যে ভারসাম্য বজায় রেখে চলছে ঢাকা*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> প্রতিবেশীদের কাজে লাগিয়ে ভারতকে একরকম ঘিরে ফেলার যে আগ্রাসী নীতি নিয়ে চলছে চীন, তাতে এপর্যন্ত একমাত্র বড় ব্যতিক্রম বাংলাদেশ। ভারতেও অনেক পর্যবেক্ষক মনে করছেন, ঢাকা এখনও দিল্লি ও বেইজিংয়ের মধ্যে একটা ভারসাম্য বজায় রেখে চলছে। এমনকি ভৌগোলিক ও মানসিক নৈকট্যের কারণে বেশির ভাগ ক্ষেত্রে তারা ভারতের দিকেই ঝুঁকে– কিন্তু দিল্লির কাছ থেকে সব সময় তারা এর উপযুক্ত প্রতিদান পাচ্ছে না, আক্ষেপ সেখানেই।
> 
> এর সবচেয়ে বড় সাম্প্রতিক দৃষ্টান্ত হলো— চলমান রোহিঙ্গা সঙ্কট। যে সঙ্কট খুব শিগগির ছয় মাস পূর্ণ করতে চলেছে।
> 
> দিল্লির সিভিল লাইনস এলাকায় ‘ইনস্টিটিউট অব চাইনিজ স্টাডিজ’ নামে যে বনেদী গবেষণা প্রতিষ্ঠানটি আছে, সেখানে প্রতি মাসের একটি বুধবারে আয়োজিত হয় একটি আলোচনা সভা। গত মাসে (২৪ জানুয়ারি) সেই ‘ওয়েন্সডে সেমিনারে’র মূল বক্তা ছিলেন ড. জোনাথন ডি টি ওয়ার্ড, যাকে সারাদুনিয়া চেনে অন্যতম সেরা চীন-বিশেষজ্ঞ হিসেবে।
> 
> সেদিনের আলোচনায় ড. ওয়ার্ড একটা চমকপ্রদ পূর্বাভাস করেছিলেন, ‘বাষট্টি সালে চীন-ভারত যুদ্ধ হয়েছিল হিমালয় সীমান্তে, মূলত অরুণাচলে। কিন্তু ভবিষ্যতে দুদেশের কখনও সংঘাত হলে দেখে নেবেন, সেটা কিন্তু হবে মূলত সমুদ্রকে ঘিরেই। কারণ, ভারত-চীনের উত্তেজনা ক্রমশ মেরিটাইম ডোমেইনে সরে আসছে, বিশেষ করে ভারত মহাসাগরীয় অঞ্চলে।’
> 
> চীন যে ভারতকে দক্ষিণ দিক দিয়ে নানা দেশে তাদের নিয়ন্ত্রণাধীন নৌবন্দর স্থাপন করে একরকম ঘিরে ফেলতে চায়, এটা অবশ্য নতুন কোনও কথা নয়। ভূরাজনৈতিক বিশেষজ্ঞদের অনেকে এটিকে চীনের ‘স্ট্রিং অব পার্লস’ বলেও বর্ণনা করে থাকেন, যে মুক্তোর হারে মুক্তোগুলো মালাক্কা প্রণালী থেকে মিয়ানমার, বাংলাদেশ, শ্রীলঙ্কা, মালদ্বীপ,পাকিস্তান হয়ে হরমুজ প্রণালী ও সোমালিয়া পর্যন্ত বিস্তৃত।
> 
> ওদিকে পাকিস্তানের ভেতর দিয়ে চীনের ইকোনমিক করিডর গড়ার কাজও অনেকদূর এগিয়েছে। চীন থেকে শুরু হয়ে যে বাণিজ্যপথ আরব সাগরের উপকূলে পাকিস্তানের গোয়াদার বন্দর পর্যন্ত বিস্তৃত। এখন আরও খবর পাওয়া যাচ্ছে, গোয়াদার বন্দর থেকে আরও ৮৫ কিলোমিটার পশ্চিমে জিওয়ানিতেও চীন একটি সামরিক ঘাঁটি স্থাপন করতে চলেছে, যেটি হবে জিবৌতির পরে বিদেশের মাটিতে চীনের দ্বিতীয় সেনা-স্থাপনা।
> 
> ফলে বোঝাই যাচ্ছে, পাকিস্তান তাদের ভূখণ্ডকে কার্যত চীনকে ইচ্ছেমতো ব্যবহারের জন্য তাদের হাতে একরকম তুলেই দিয়েছে। অনেকটা একই রকম অবস্থা শ্রীলঙ্কা, নেপাল, মালদ্বীপ ও মিয়ানমারেও। আর এখানেই ভারতের প্রতিবেশী দেশগুলোর মধ্যে বাংলাদেশ এক বিরল ব্যতিক্রম!
> 
> ভারতের সাবেক একজন শীর্ষ কূটনীতিক চন্দ্রশেখর দাশগুপ্ত চীনেও বহু বছর রাষ্ট্রদূতের দায়িত্ব পালন করেছেন। বাঙালি এই সাবেক রাষ্ট্রদূতের বলতে দ্বিধা নেই, ‘বাংলাদেশে এসে চীনা প্রেসিডেন্ট শি জিনপিং প্রায় ২৬ বিলিয়ন ডলারের চেক লিখে দিয়ে গেছেন। তার পরেও ঢাকা সটান চীনের প্রভাব বলয়ে ঢুকে পড়েছে এটা কিন্তু মোটেও বলা যাবে না। চীনের দানখয়রাতির সঙ্গে পাল্লা দেওয়ার ক্ষমতা ভারতের নেই, এটা জেনেও শেখ হাসিনা সরকার কিন্তু এখনও পরিষ্কার ভারতের দিকেই ঝুঁকে আছে।’
> 
> তবে রোহিঙ্গা সঙ্কট মোকাবিলার ক্ষেত্রে সেই বাংলাদেশের প্রত্যাশাকে যে ভারত পূরণ করতে পারেনি, বাংলা ট্রিবিউনের কাছে প্রকারান্তরে সে কথাও স্বীকার করে নেন তিনি। চন্দ্রশেখর দাশগুপ্ত বলেন, ‘মিয়ানমারের অনুভূতিকে আমার মনে হয় একটু বেশিই গুরুত্ব দিয়ে ফেলেছি। কিন্তু যে দেশটিকে লাখ লাখ শরণার্থীর বোঝা বইতে হচ্ছে, তাদের কথাকে ভারত আরও একটু বেশি গুরুত্ব দিলেই মনে হয় ভালো করত।’
> 
> ভারতের সাবেক পররাষ্ট্রসচিব ও যুক্তরাষ্ট্রে নিযুক্ত সাবেক রাষ্ট্রদূত নিরুপমা রাও মেননও সরাসরি স্বীকার করে নিচ্ছেন, মালদ্বীপ-শ্রীলঙ্কা-পাকিস্তানে চীন যেভাবে টাকাপয়সা ব্যয় করতে পারছে, সেই আর্থিক ক্ষমতা ভারতের নেই। ‘কিন্তু কূটনীতিতে টাকাপয়সাই সব নয়, তার পরেও আরও কিছু উপায় থাকে – যেটাকে বলা যেতে পারে স্মার্ট ডিপ্ল্যোমেসি। আমি মনে করি, দক্ষিণ এশিয়াতে চীনের ক্রমবর্ধমান প্রভাব ঠেকানোর জন্য ভারতের উত্তর একটাই– আর সেটা হলো এই স্মার্ট ডিপ্ল্যোমেসি’, এই প্রতিবেদককে বলছিলেন নিরুপমা রাও।
> 
> কিন্তু আবারও সেই একই কথা, রোহিঙ্গা ইস্যুতে ভারত যে নিজের প্রতিবেশে খুব একটা স্মার্ট ডিপ্ল্যোমেসির পরিচয় দিয়েছে, একান্ত আলোচনায় ভারতের কূটনীতিকরাও কেউই সে কথা বলছেন না।
> 
> অথচ গত কয়েকমাসে বিভিন্ন সার্কভুক্ত দেশে চীনের কর্মকাণ্ড দেখলে বুঝতে অসুবিধা হওয়ার কথা নয়, কেন বাংলাদেশের ভারতমুখী পররাষ্ট্রনীতিকে দিল্লির আরও বেশি গুরুত্ব দেওয়া উচিত ছিল। কয়েকটা উদাহরণ এখানে উল্লেখ করা যেতেই পারে।
> 
> ক. ডিসেম্বরে মালদ্বীপ ও চীন নিজেদের মধ্যে একটি অবাধ বাণিজ্যচুক্তি (ফ্রি ট্রেড এগ্রিমেন্ট) স্বাক্ষর করেছে। মালদ্বীপের প্রেসিডেন্ট আবদুল্লা ইয়ামিন যখন রাষ্ট্রীয় সফরে গত মাসে বেজিং গিয়েছিলেন, তখনই এই চুক্তি সই হয় এবং প্রেসিডেন্ট ইয়ামিন চীনকে তাদের ‘ঘনিষ্ঠতম মিত্র’ বলে বর্ণনা করেন। এদিকে মালদ্বীপে ভারতের প্রভাব ক্রমশ বিলীন হচ্ছে, এবং পুরোঅঞ্চলে এই একটিমাত্র দেশ আছে–যেখানে প্রধানমন্ত্রী মোদি এখনও যাননি।
> 
> খ. ওই ডিসেম্বরের গোড়াতেই শ্রীলঙ্কা সরকার অনেক টালবাহানার পর তাদের হামবানটোটা বন্দরের লিজ ৯৯ বছরের জন্য তুলে দিয়েছে চীনের রাষ্ট্রায়ত্ত সংস্থা চায়না মার্চেন্টস পোর্ট হোল্ডিংসের হাতে। স্ট্র্যাটেজিক দৃষ্টিকোণ থেকে অত্যন্ত গুরুত্বপূর্ণ এই বন্দরটি চীনের অর্থায়নেই তৈরি হয়েছিল। তবে ভারত অনেক চেষ্টা করেছিল যাতে সেটির নিয়ন্ত্রণ চীনের হাতে না যায়, কিন্তু শেষ পর্যন্ত সেই চেষ্টা সফল হয়নি।
> 
> গ. ভারত ও চীনের ঠিক মাঝখানে অবস্থিত যে স্থলবেষ্টিত নেপাল, সেখানে আবারও ক্ষমতায় আসছেন বামপন্থী রাজনীতিবিদ কে পি ওলি, যিনি তার চীন ঘনিষ্ঠতার (ও ভারত-বিরোধিতার) জন্য সুপরিচিত। ভাবী প্রধানমন্ত্রী ওলি চীনের সঙ্গে রেল যোগাযোগ সম্প্রসারিত করার কথা বলেছেন। চীনের সহায়তায় তিনি নেপালে আরও সড়ক, রেল প্রকল্প ও এয়ারপোর্ট গড়ে তুলতে চান। আর নেপালে ভারতের প্রভাব খর্ব করতে চীনও যে তাতে সানন্দে রাজি তা বলাই বাহুল্য।
> 
> ঘ. পাকিস্তানের গোয়াদার বন্দরের নিয়ন্ত্রণ এখন পুরোপুরি চীনেরই হাতে। সেখান থেকে শুরু হয়ে কাশ্মীরের ভেতর দিয়ে যাচ্ছে চীনের তৈরি করা চায়না-পাকিস্তান ইকোনমিক করিডর, যা আবার তাদের বেল্ট রোড ইনিশিয়িটিভের অংশ। এখন আবার জিওয়ানিতেও তৈরি হতে যাচ্ছে চীনা মিলিটারি বেস।
> 
> ঙ. মিয়ানমারেও কোটি কোটি ডলার বিনিয়োগ করছে চীন। রাখাইনের সিতওয়ে বন্দর থেকে চব্বিশশো কিলোমিটার লম্বা গ্যাস পাইপলাইন বসিয়েছে নিজেদের সীমান্ত পর্যন্ত। মাত্র কিছুদিন আগে বাংলাদেশ ও মিয়ানমার যে রোহিঙ্গা প্রত্যাবাসন সমঝোতায় সই করেছে, সেটাও যে কার্যত চীনের ইশারায়, সে কথাও কারও অজানা নয়।
> 
> ফলে চীন যে চারদিক থেকে ভারতকে প্রায় ঘিরে ফেলেছে, সে কথা এতটুকুও অতিরঞ্জিত নয়। ভুটান ছাড়া ভারতের প্রতিবেশী প্রায় সব দেশে তারা রীতিমতো শক্ত জমিতে দাঁড়িয়ে,আর আজ না-হোক কাল ভারতকে এর মোকাবিলা করতেই হবে তাতেও কোনও ভুল নেই। ভুটান ছাড়া শুধু যে প্রতিবেশী দেশটির সঙ্গে ভারতের বন্ধুত্ব অটুট, সেটি বাংলাদেশ।
> 
> ভারতীয় সেনাবাহিনীর ব্রিগেডিয়ার (অব) গুরমিত কানওয়াল এখন দিল্লির স্ট্র্যাটেজিক থিঙ্ক ট্যাঙ্ক ইনস্টিটিউট অব ডিফেন্স স্টাডিজ অ্যান্ড অ্যানালিসিসে সিনিয়র ফেলো হিসেবে যুক্ত। তাই তার বলতে কোনও দ্বিধা নেই, ‘ভারতকে এখন সামরিকভাবে বাংলাদেশ, মালদ্বীপ,নেপালের মতো দেশগুলোকে রিচ আউট করতে হবে। আফগানিস্তানের সেনাবাহিনীকে যেভাবে ভারত সাহায্য করছে, ঠিক সেভাবেই এই দেশগুলোকেও সাহায্যের হাত বাড়াতে হবে।’
> নিজের প্রতিবেশে চীনের ক্রমবর্ধমান প্রভাব ঠেকাতে ভারতের এছাড়া কোনও উপায় নেই, বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে সে কথা খোলাখুলি বলছেন ব্রিগেডিয়ার কানওয়াল। তিনি আরও মনে করছেন, ‘যে কোনও কারণেই হোক ইন্দো-প্যাসিফিকে একটা সিকিওরিটি ভ্যাকুয়াম বা নিরাপত্তা শূন্যতা তৈরি হয়েছে। চীন সেটার ফায়দা নেওয়ার জন্য উঠেপড়ে লেগেছে। এখন ভারতের পক্ষে তার কাউন্টার-স্ট্র্যাটেজি তৈরি করা ছাড়া উপায় নেই।’
> 
> অনেকটা একইসুরে ভারতকে আগেভাগেই সতর্ক করে দিচ্ছেন তিব্বতের নির্বাসিত সরকারের প্রধান (‘সিলকিয়ং’) ড. লোবসাং সানগে। চীনের আগ্রাসী মনোভাবের মূল্য তিব্বতি জনগোষ্ঠীকে যেভাবে চোকাতে হয়েছে, তেমন দাম বোধহয় আর কাউকেই দিতে হয়নি। ফলে চীনের মনোভাব বোঝার জন্য তিব্বতি নেতৃত্বের মূল্যায়ন বোধহয় খুবই গুরুত্বপূর্ণ।’
> 
> সেই ড. সানগে এদিন তাদের নির্বাসিত সরকারের রাজধানী ধরমশালা থেকে টেলিফোনে বাংলা ট্রিবিউনকে বলছিলেন, ‘আমি মনে করি, ভারতকে এখনই সাবধান হতে হবে। ওদিকে পাকিস্তান থেকে শুরু করে নেপাল-বাংলাদেশ-বার্মা-শ্রীলঙ্কা হয়ে চীন একেবারে গোল করে ভারতকে ঘিরে ফেলার চেষ্টা করছে, অনেকটা সফলও হয়েছে। কাজেই ভারতকে এখনই এই চক্রব্যূহ থেকে বেরোনোর পথও খুঁজতে হবে।’
> 
> ফলে পর্যবেক্ষক-কূটনীতিক বা রাজনৈতিক মহলের পরামর্শের সারকথা একটাই, চীনের প্রভাব বলয়ের সঙ্গে টক্কর নেওয়ার জন্য ভারতকেও এখন অনেক বেশি সাবধানী, সপ্রতিভ ও সংবেদনশীল পদক্ষেপ নিয়ে এগোতে হবে। আর সেই কূটনৈতিক অভিযানে নিশানার কেন্দ্রবিন্দুতে অবশ্যই থাকতে হবে বহু বছরের পরীক্ষিত বন্ধু বাংলাদেশকে।



Where is the actual proof of the 'reaching out to Bangladesh' these Indian 'talking shop' gasbags keep harping about?

Talk is cheap.

Where is the Farakka and Teesta water, where is the lifting of extra-legal tarriffs on Bangladeshi products.

Useless talkers.....

We are done with these idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghost250

Meanwhile in dhaka..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bluesky

The Ronin said:


> Minister for Tourism and Civil Aviation, Shahjahan Kamal, has confirmed that Biman Bangladesh Airlines will take delivery of its first of four B787-8s on order from Boeing in August followed by the second in November.
> 
> Thereafter, he said, the third and fourth will arrive in October and November 2019. Although no specific operational plans have yet been laid out for the aircraft, Biman has indicated it is planning to start flights to destinations such as Guangzhou, Colombo, Malé, and Sydney while *resuming those to Tokyo Narita,* Manchester, Rome Fiumicino, New York JFK, Delhi and Hong Kong.


I will compare with Biman business in the Dhaka-Tokyo route with that of a small retail shop. Can the small shop business be run successfully if the Owner opens the shop only one time a week and pays rent for the entire month? If you think that the business will lose money, then I ask you how Biman can do business in the Dhaka-Tokyo route if the operation is only one flight per week?

Actually, this is how Biman handled the Tokyo operation in the past. It had only one flight. The operating cost was not sustainable. For example, the crew members of this week's flight would stay for 7 nights in the hotel rooms and would take back the return flight of next week. Now,calculate the cost. There were hundred other points that caused the losing of money.

So, I suggest *at least two flights every week*. Biman should expect less Bangladeshi passengers and many Japanese and non-BD passengers. Many of the Japanese go on business or tour to Singapore and Bangkok. So, the flights must be either *Dhaka-Singapore-Narita or Dhaka-Bangkok-Narita*. There are hundred other factors that the new Biman minister must think about before resuming The Tokyo flight.

One is to printing the information and leaflets in Japanese, Chinese and Korean languages so that tourists from these countries are attracted to our Shonar Bangla.

@Homo Sapiens, @TopCat


----------



## bluesky

The Last Jedi said:


> Persian and Bengali was under same roof once.


Bengal was the last frontier of Persian language and culture in the east of Persia. The Khilji Turks and Afghans, who came and settled in Bengal in 1203 CE, brought these and introduced them here. This remained a continuous process even when the Mughal Dynasty conquered Delhi in 1526 CE and Bengal in around 1600 CE. The original countries of these foreign Muslims were Persianized due to the very developed Persian culture.

The Official language of Bengal and Hindustan was Persian until English was introduced in 1837. So, there was a continuous entry of Persian words for more than 600 years. This is also true for Urdu/Hindi. However, the present trend is to discard many Persian words. But, I do not think all those ba*tard Chetona group efforts will be fully successful to to distract us away from our tradition and culture from the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Centaur

Khan saheb said:


> বিলের দেশি কৈ মাছ খেতে ভালো টেস্টি।
> 
> ইদানীং চাষ করা হাইব্রিড কৈ মাছ পাওয়া যায়, খুবি জঘন্য। বমি পায়।
> 
> আর তোমার অবস্থা তো আমার থেকে ভালো।*আমি কোনো ধরনের মাছ খাইনা। *তাইলে কি আমি বাঙালি না?


আজকাল পুকুরের মাছের এই বাজে স্বাদে মাছ খাওয়া ছেড়ে দিয়েছি। আমিও বুঝতে পারতেছিনা যে বাংগালী আছি কিনা ( নতুন সুত্রানুসারে)
যাই হোক মনে হয় কিছুটা আছি, কারন ইলিশ মাছ খাই।
যাহোক ভাই আপনি কি ইলিশ ও খান না?
@Khan saheb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Centaur said:


> আজকাল পুকুরের মাছের এই বাজে স্বাদে মাছ খাওয়া ছেড়ে দিয়েছি। আমিও বুঝতে পারতেছিনা যে বাংগালী আছি কিনা ( নতুন সুত্রানুসারে)
> যাই হোক মনে হয় কিছুটা আছি, কারন ইলিশ মাছ খাই।
> যাহোক ভাই আপনি কি ইলিশ ও খান না?
> @Khan saheb


ঘটনা হইলো জার্মানিতে ইলিশ মাছ পাওয়া যায়না বললেই চলে। কালেবর্ষে কিছু সাউথ এশিয়ান শপে আসলেও চোখের পলক পড়ার আগে বিক্রি হয়ে যায়। শেষবার খাইছি দুই বছরের বেশি হইছে। আর ইলিশ ছাড়া অন্য মাছ তো খাইনাই দেশে থাকতেও, বিদেশে আসার পর সেইটাও বন্ধ। আমি হইলাম উড়নপংখী টাইপের মানুষ, আজ এইখানে তো কাল ওখানে, তাই ছুটিতে দেশে না গেলে ইলিশ মাছ, দেশি রান্না এইসব কপালে জোটে না।

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Centaur

Khan saheb said:


> ঘটনা হইলো *জার্মানিতে ইলিশ মাছ পাওয়া যায়না বললেই চলে*। কালেবর্ষে কিছু সাউথ এশিয়ান শপে আসলেও চোখের পলক পড়ার আগে বিক্রি হয়ে যায়। শেষবার খাইছি *দুই বছরের বেশি হইছে*। আর ইলিশ ছাড়া অন্য মাছ তো খাইনাই দেশে থাকতেও, বিদেশে আসার পর সেইটাও বন্ধ। *আমি হইলাম উড়নপংখী টাইপের মানুষ, আজ এইখানে তো কাল ওখানে, তাই ছুটিতে দেশে না গেলে ইলিশ মাছ, দেশি রান্না এইসব কপালে জোটে না।*


আহারে আহারে বড্ড কষ্ট পাইলাম ভাই আপনার দুঃখে। বঙ্গ সন্তান ইলিশের স্বাদ বঞ্চিত! অবশ্য *উড়নপংখীদের* এই দশাই হয় ! আর দেশি রান্নার স্বাদ ছাড়া আপনার পেট ভরলেও যে মন ভরে না এইটা বুঝি!!
যাক কি আর করা মেনে নেন! অবশ্য এর একটা পজিটিভ দিকও আছে। যেটা পাওয়া যায় না সেটার আকর্ষন বেশি থাকে, সেক্ষেত্রে টেস্ট টাও বেশি হয়। 
@Khan saheb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Typhoon APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> Meanwhile in dhaka..
> View attachment 453813



Ha ha ha that Blue Macaw is not living very long in that pollution......

Hope he bought the bird for cheap......

Those things go for thousands of dollars in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> *Car sales triple in five years*
> 
> *According to the Barvida, around 7,353 reconditioned cars were sold in FY2012-13, and 20,149 cars were sold in FY2016-17*
> 
> Around 63 cars are sold in Bangladesh every day now – the highest in the country’s history – with the number of imported cars having increased threefold since the 2012-13 fiscal year.
> 
> “Bangladesh imported around 11,476 cars in the last six months (July 2017- December 2017) to fulfil the growing public demand,” said Habib Ullah Dawn, president of the Bangladesh Reconditioned Vehicles Importers and Dealers Association (Barvida).
> 
> According to the Barvida, around 7,353 reconditioned cars were sold in FY2012-13, and 20,149 cars were sold in FY2016-17.
> 
> Why are car sales increasing in Bangladesh? Car importers, vendors and banks say there has been a big jump in the purchasing capacity of the middle class as well as an emergence of easier credit facilities.
> 
> The lack of standard public transport in Dhaka and the affordable price of cars are also reasons for the boost, according to car importers.
> 
> “We are amazed that 11,476 cars were sold in just the last six months,” said Md Habib Ullah Dawn.
> 
> “However, if the political situation gets ugly in the wake of the upcoming national elections at the end of this year, sales might fall again,” he added.
> 
> Currently, the market size for reconditioned cars is around Tk5,000cr. Each year the size of the market is increasing by 15 to 20%, according to Barvida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car loans
> Bank officials say that commercial banks cutting interest rates is one of the reasons why more people are buying cars. In 2014 and 2015, a car loan would cost you 15-16% in interest rates, but that has now dropped to 10-11%.
> 
> According to a study done by the Mutual Trust Bank, cars worth Tk1,413cr were sold in the year 2016, almost a quarter higher than 2017. Furthermore, around 14,702 people took loans from the bank in 2016, which is 17.52% higher than the previous year.
> 
> “Nine out of ten buyers are using bank loans to get their cars,” said Habib Ullah Dawn, who is also a director at Exim Bank.
> 
> “Generally, a bank pays 50% of the car’s price with the condition that the car would be registered under the bank’s name. I think that bank should provide up to 75% now, as around 98% of all car loans are returned on time – something unmatched by any other sector,” he added.
> 
> MA Halim Chawdhury, the managing director of Pubali Bank, sees things differently.
> 
> “The number of car loan defaulters is decreasing day by day because it is easier to check up on the owner using the car model and the registration certificate. In spite of that, Bangladesh Bank has recently notified us to be stricter regarding consumer loans, so we will be following their instructions regarding all kinds of consumer loans including car loans.
> 
> “I think the number of car loans has already started to fall since the beginning of the year in light of the Bangladesh Bank directive,” he said.
> 
> Pubali Bank has credited Tk56cr as car loans since last June.
> 
> *Purchasing capacity*
> 
> A study by US-based global management consulting firm Boston Consulting Group (BCG) revealed that every year, 2 million Bangladeshis achieve a middle-class economic status.
> 
> According to the Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS), the per capita income rose to $1,610 in November 2017, which was below $500 just a decade ago.
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/business/2018/02/21/car-sales-triple-five-years/


Ronin bhai, these news should be in the Economy of Bangladesh Thread in the south Asia section. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/central-south-asia.160/

This thread was created for socializing and vice versa not for serious stuff like this one.Please don't post news items here. we have many sticky threads for them in the South Asia section. Lets keep this thread light and chill.

Have a nice day. Reagrads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor Strange

Great to know BGB is doing great work in some of the border areas. The same model as shown in the documentary should be followed in all the border areas under BGB's supervision.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Try not to laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Khaleda Zia with her beautiful grand daughter Zafia Rahman.


----------



## The Ronin

*Bangladeshi student represents foreign students in Malaysia*
*



*

*Tahiya is doing her masters in pharmacology and toxicology at Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)
*
Tahiya Islam, a Bangladeshi student at Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM), has been appointed as representative of international students at the university.

Tahiya is doing her masters in pharmacology and toxicology at the institution.

On Friday, she delivered a speech on the topic “We love UPM” at the Annual Vice Chancellor’s Speech Program while representing international students at the university.

Tahiya said: “I am very pleased and grateful to have this prestigious and honourable opportunity.”

After narrowly coming second to a Malaysian at an impromptu speech competition arranged by students of UPM on 14 February, Tahiya received an opportunity to give a speech at the prominent event. This gave her the opportunity to speak at an event with Vice Chancellor Prof Datin Paduka Dr Aini Ideris as the chief guest.

For the prestigious event, Tahiya wore a red and green saree to highlight Bangladesh’s culture as well as the colours of its flag.





According to the Quacquarelli Symonds’ World Ranking, Universiti Putra Malaysia stands at 229th on the list of worldwide universities while ranking 36th in Asia.

Tahiya herself is an alumna of East West University (EWU) of Bangladesh, having completed her graduation from the Department of Pharmacy. She received a Fulbright Scholarship and began her master’s course at UPM in September 2017.

At UPM, Tahiya is a member of the Toastmasters Club and won the best table topic speaker award there. She will be representing UPM at the district level public speaking competition of Toastmasters in March.

A prodigious student, she is also the Head of Media and Publication of the AIM Initiative in Bangladesh – a voluntary organization that provides free education and healthcare to underprivileged children in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Khan saheb said:


> And just because my username happens to be similar of bdmilitary admin, he probably thought I am the BDmilitary admin.



Honestly vai i thought the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> Honestly vai i thought the same.




But I have to say, this situation is hilarious. 

Come on, Khan is the 4'th most common Surname in the world. ধরেন বাজার করার সময় কারো সাথে আপনার ধাক্কা লাগলো। অন্তত ২৫ ভাগ চান্স আছে ওই লোকের বংশের নামও খান। আমিতো আগে খুবই আতংকে থাকতাম। লোল।

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bête noire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967428914044919809
Good thing is we dropped a spot. Bad thing is, even though population grew at lower rate than PK and NG between 1980 to 2018, it affects BD the most since it has the least amount of land. PK still has much lower density than most Western European countries. Although, I am guessing not all of PK's land is as usable as is BD's. Also the fact that BD already reached replacement level and population will soon in a few years stabilise. While PK and NG has one of the highest population growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Ashik Mahmud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967428914044919809
> Good thing is we dropped a spot. Bad thing is, even though population grew at lower rate than PK and NG between 1980 to 2018, it affects BD the most since it has the least amount of land. PK still has much lower density than most Western European countries. Although, I am guessing not all of PK's land is as usable as is BD's. Also the fact that BD already reached replacement level and population will soon in a few years stabilise. While PK and NG has one of the highest population growth.


Other reports including census shows, Bangladesh population was 90 million in 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bête noire

Homo Sapiens said:


> Other reports including census shows, Bangladesh population was 90 million in 1981.


Perhaps. Bangladesh is also 30 million behind the 2nd one. Which illustrates just how much difference there is in contrasts to PK and NG. We are far past the point of population explosion and entirely focused on social and economic improvements.


----------



## Shorisrip

Homo Sapiens said:


> Try not to laugh.




very underrated video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

*Comics for all ages*






Before the time of video games and internet, foreign comic books used to take children along a pictorial journey with their favourite characters. The art of comics is gradually flourishing in the country as well. A child delves into a comic book at a stall yesterday in the capital's Suhrawardi Udyan. Photo: Prabir Das

Mathews Chiran

There was a time when comic books were perceived as children's entertainment only. With the passage of time, the old notion has started changing. 

Through the combination of words and pictures, comics serve as an artistic medium to engage the readers. Now comic books are considered a form of art that is enjoyed by people of all ages -- not limited to children any longer.

With that in mind, several publishers have been publishing comic books and those books have been attracting bookworms at their stalls in the Amar Ekushey Granthamela this year.

Children, teenagers and adults alike were buying those books with much enthusiasm, as they consider this form of literature no less entertaining than the mainstream literature. 

Though there are stalls selling comic books with an exclusive focus on the juvenile age group, some others have come up with comics targeted for people of all ages.


Dhaka Comics is one of the few publishers that are selling comic books catering to the need of people of different ages. 

Founded in 2013 by Mehedi Haque, the publisher aims to give preference to local culture in their works.

Their popular comics include Zoom, Durjoy, Rishad, Rohan Rohan, Mrittu Pathar and Dinyed.

“People used to think that comics are for children only. But comics have a universal appeal. For instance, a graphic novel can tell the story of a novel through cartoons, making it comprehensible for all,” said Tanjim-Ul-Isalm, the writer of “Ibrahim” and “Solemani Angti” comics of Dhaka Comics. 

Last year, the publication brought out "Pancha Romancha" by Qazi Anwar Hossain. It was a great success, said Tanjim, adding, “Even adults bought the graphic novel from our stall then…”

The publication rates their comic books using the letters “T”, “M” and “E”. Books rated “T” are for teenage audience while “M” for matured and “E” for everyone.

“Their comics are attractive. And stories are adventurous,” said Prodorshee, an eighth grader at Viqarunnisa Noon School and College. She was visiting the stall with her mother.

Prodorshee's mother, Dr Taniya, also could not restrain herself from joining the discussion. She said, “During my teenage years, we could only find Unmad to read."

"Things have changed. My daughter has many options now," said Dr Taniya, indicating the variety of comic books available at the book fair.

However, comic fans said the number of comic books in the fair is not sufficient. They however appreciated the fact that at least a few publication houses were bringing out new comics and graphic novels.

“When I was in school, I used to read comics, which were mostly from abroad. Now a few [local] publishers are trying to publish comics incorporating our own culture,” said Tahmid Hossain, a student of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology.

Popular cartoonist Ahsan Habib, editor of “Unmad” magazine, a pioneer in the genre, said, “Comics are not always for children. Anyone can read those if those are created considering their age. Now the scenario is changing with initiatives of different young graphic novelists who are explaining a story through cartoons for everyone.”

Mentioning that a wind of change has started to blow, he said, “Different publications now demand graphic novels from me.”

Progoti Publishers has brought out a celluloid graphic novel titled “Kasahara” by Ahsan Habib this year. The cartoonist said the book is for everyone. 

Another publisher, Panjeri, is selling graphic novels on Charles Dickens and popular comedy series “Basic Ali” by Sharier Khan.

Unmad stall on Bangla Academy premises was seen drawing a large crowd of comic fans yesterday. Apart from that, the fourth edition of a graphic novel series on Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman titled “Mujib-4”, was available at the fair along with its previous editions. 

A comic series named "Chhoto Kaka Babu" by Faridur Reza Sagar is available at the stall of Sapta Dinga. The series is also rated for all ages. 

*DAILY STAR BOOKS*
Yesterday, popular Bangladeshi stand-up comedian and columnist Naveed Mahbub visited Daily Star Books stall.

People were seen buying his book "Humorously Yours and Counting", published by Daily Star Books.

The book is a compilation of his columns, which he wrote for The Daily Star newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*টেকনাফে সশস্ত্র বিজিপি সদস্য, আটকের পর ফেরত*










*কক্সবাজারের টেকনাফে মিয়ানমার সীমান্তরক্ষী বাহিনী বিজিপির চার সদস্যকে অস্ত্রসহ আটকের পর পতাকা বৈঠকের মাধ্যমে হস্তান্তর করেছে বিজিবি।*


টেকনাফ উপজেলা নির্বাহী কর্মকর্তা (ইউএনও) জাহিদ হোসেন সিদ্দিকী বলেন, সোমবার উপজেলার হোয়াইক্যং ইউনিয়নের উনচিপ্রাং সীমান্তে নাফ নদীর বাংলাদেশ সীমান্ত থেকে তাদের আটক করা হয়।

“সন্ধ্যায় বাংলাদেশের উনচিপ্রাংয়ে বিজিবি ও বিজিপির পতাকা বৈঠকের মাধ্যমে তাদের হস্তান্তর করা হয়।”

ইউএনও বিজিবির বরাতে বলেন, মিয়ানমারের তা চোং ক্যাম্পের বিজিপি কমান্ডার লেফটেন্যান্ট সো ওয়ে-সহ সাদা পোশাকের অস্ত্রধারী চার সদস্য নাফ নদীর শূন্যরেখা অতিক্রম করে বাংলাদেশ সীমান্তে ঢুকে পড়েন।

“বিজিবির টহল দল তাদের আটক করে। তাদের বিজিবির উনচিপ্রাং ফাঁড়িতে নিয়ে আসা হয়। বিষয়টি সঙ্গে সঙ্গে বিজিবির ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষকে জানানো হয়।”

ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষের অনুমতিতে পতাকা বৈঠকের মাধ্যমে তাদের হস্তান্তর করা হয় বলে জানান ইউএনও জাহিদ হোসেন সিদ্দিকী।

*I think BGB forgot about what was happened with Nayek Abdur Razzak the BGB soldier by Monkey BGP.*


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> *Bangladeshi student represents foreign students in Malaysia*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Tahiya is doing her masters in pharmacology and toxicology at Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM)*
> 
> Tahiya Islam, a Bangladeshi student at Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM), has been appointed as representative of international students at the university.
> 
> Tahiya is doing her masters in pharmacology and toxicology at the institution.
> 
> On Friday, she delivered a speech on the topic “We love UPM” at the Annual Vice Chancellor’s Speech Program while representing international students at the university.
> 
> Tahiya said: “I am very pleased and grateful to have this prestigious and honourable opportunity.”
> 
> After narrowly coming second to a Malaysian at an impromptu speech competition arranged by students of UPM on 14 February, Tahiya received an opportunity to give a speech at the prominent event. This gave her the opportunity to speak at an event with Vice Chancellor Prof Datin Paduka Dr Aini Ideris as the chief guest.
> 
> For the prestigious event, Tahiya wore a red and green saree to highlight Bangladesh’s culture as well as the colours of its flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Quacquarelli Symonds’ World Ranking, Universiti Putra Malaysia stands at 229th on the list of worldwide universities while ranking 36th in Asia.
> 
> Tahiya herself is an alumna of East West University (EWU) of Bangladesh, having completed her graduation from the Department of Pharmacy. She received a Fulbright Scholarship and began her master’s course at UPM in September 2017.
> 
> At UPM, Tahiya is a member of the Toastmasters Club and won the best table topic speaker award there. She will be representing UPM at the district level public speaking competition of Toastmasters in March.
> 
> A prodigious student, she is also the Head of Media and Publication of the AIM Initiative in Bangladesh – a voluntary organization that provides free education and healthcare to underprivileged children in Bangladesh.





Ashes said:


> *Comics for all ages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the time of video games and internet, foreign comic books used to take children along a pictorial journey with their favourite characters. The art of comics is gradually flourishing in the country as well. A child delves into a comic book at a stall yesterday in the capital's Suhrawardi Udyan. Photo: Prabir Das
> 
> Mathews Chiran
> 
> There was a time when comic books were perceived as children's entertainment only. With the passage of time, the old notion has started changing.
> 
> Through the combination of words and pictures, comics serve as an artistic medium to engage the readers. Now comic books are considered a form of art that is enjoyed by people of all ages -- not limited to children any longer.
> 
> With that in mind, several publishers have been publishing comic books and those books have been attracting bookworms at their stalls in the Amar Ekushey Granthamela this year.
> 
> Children, teenagers and adults alike were buying those books with much enthusiasm, as they consider this form of literature no less entertaining than the mainstream literature.
> 
> Though there are stalls selling comic books with an exclusive focus on the juvenile age group, some others have come up with comics targeted for people of all ages.
> 
> 
> Dhaka Comics is one of the few publishers that are selling comic books catering to the need of people of different ages.
> 
> Founded in 2013 by Mehedi Haque, the publisher aims to give preference to local culture in their works.
> 
> Their popular comics include Zoom, Durjoy, Rishad, Rohan Rohan, Mrittu Pathar and Dinyed.
> 
> “People used to think that comics are for children only. But comics have a universal appeal. For instance, a graphic novel can tell the story of a novel through cartoons, making it comprehensible for all,” said Tanjim-Ul-Isalm, the writer of “Ibrahim” and “Solemani Angti” comics of Dhaka Comics.
> 
> Last year, the publication brought out "Pancha Romancha" by Qazi Anwar Hossain. It was a great success, said Tanjim, adding, “Even adults bought the graphic novel from our stall then…”
> 
> The publication rates their comic books using the letters “T”, “M” and “E”. Books rated “T” are for teenage audience while “M” for matured and “E” for everyone.
> 
> “Their comics are attractive. And stories are adventurous,” said Prodorshee, an eighth grader at Viqarunnisa Noon School and College. She was visiting the stall with her mother.
> 
> Prodorshee's mother, Dr Taniya, also could not restrain herself from joining the discussion. She said, “During my teenage years, we could only find Unmad to read."
> 
> "Things have changed. My daughter has many options now," said Dr Taniya, indicating the variety of comic books available at the book fair.
> 
> However, comic fans said the number of comic books in the fair is not sufficient. They however appreciated the fact that at least a few publication houses were bringing out new comics and graphic novels.
> 
> “When I was in school, I used to read comics, which were mostly from abroad. Now a few [local] publishers are trying to publish comics incorporating our own culture,” said Tahmid Hossain, a student of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology.
> 
> Popular cartoonist Ahsan Habib, editor of “Unmad” magazine, a pioneer in the genre, said, “Comics are not always for children. Anyone can read those if those are created considering their age. Now the scenario is changing with initiatives of different young graphic novelists who are explaining a story through cartoons for everyone.”
> 
> Mentioning that a wind of change has started to blow, he said, “Different publications now demand graphic novels from me.”
> 
> Progoti Publishers has brought out a celluloid graphic novel titled “Kasahara” by Ahsan Habib this year. The cartoonist said the book is for everyone.
> 
> Another publisher, Panjeri, is selling graphic novels on Charles Dickens and popular comedy series “Basic Ali” by Sharier Khan.
> 
> Unmad stall on Bangla Academy premises was seen drawing a large crowd of comic fans yesterday. Apart from that, the fourth edition of a graphic novel series on Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman titled “Mujib-4”, was available at the fair along with its previous editions.
> 
> A comic series named "Chhoto Kaka Babu" by Faridur Reza Sagar is available at the stall of Sapta Dinga. The series is also rated for all ages.
> 
> *DAILY STAR BOOKS*
> Yesterday, popular Bangladeshi stand-up comedian and columnist Naveed Mahbub visited Daily Star Books stall.
> 
> People were seen buying his book "Humorously Yours and Counting", published by Daily Star Books.
> 
> The book is a compilation of his columns, which he wrote for The Daily Star newspaper.





Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *টেকনাফে সশস্ত্র বিজিপি সদস্য, আটকের পর ফেরত*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *কক্সবাজারের টেকনাফে মিয়ানমার সীমান্তরক্ষী বাহিনী বিজিপির চার সদস্যকে অস্ত্রসহ আটকের পতাকা বৈঠকের মাধ্যমে হস্তান্তর করেছে বিজিবি।*
> 
> 
> টেকনাফ উপজেলা নির্বাহী কর্মকর্তা (ইউএনও) জাহিদ হোসেন সিদ্দিকী বলেন, সোমবার উপজেলার হোয়াইক্যং ইউনিয়নের উনচিপ্রাং সীমান্তে নাফ নদীর বাংলাদেশ সীমান্ত থেকে তাদের আটক করা হয়।
> 
> “সন্ধ্যায় বাংলাদেশের উনচিপ্রাংয়ে বিজিবি ও বিজিপির পতাকা বৈঠকের মাধ্যমে তাদের হস্তান্তর করা হয়।”
> 
> ইউএনও বিজিবির বরাতে বলেন, মিয়ানমারের তা চোং ক্যাম্পের বিজিপি কমান্ডার লেফটেন্যান্ট সো ওয়ে-সহ সাদা পোশাকের অস্ত্রধারী চার সদস্য নাফ নদীর শূন্যরেখা অতিক্রম করে বাংলাদেশ সীমান্তে ঢুকে পড়েন।
> 
> “বিজিবির টহল দল তাদের আটক করে। তাদের বিজিবির উনচিপ্রাং ফাঁড়িতে নিয়ে আসা হয়। বিষয়টি সঙ্গে সঙ্গে বিজিবির ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষকে জানানো হয়।”
> 
> ঊর্ধ্বতন কর্তৃপক্ষের অনুমতিতে পতাকা বৈঠকের মাধ্যমে তাদের হস্তান্তর করা হয় বলে জানান ইউএনও জাহিদ হোসেন সিদ্দিকী।
> 
> *I think BGB forgot about what was happened with Nayek Abdur Razzak the BGB soldier by Monkey BGP.*


Honestly friends, these news reports are too serious for a chill thread. You could have visited the South Asia section and post them in the News from Bangladesh Thread, which is more appropriate for them. Or for more important newses, open a new thread. Or if you want this particular news in this particular thread, then just post the headlines and links. members will visit. No point in forcing others to scroll through long posts and force them to read something isn't very appealing.

BD members really should take more detour and visit our Sticky threads in South Asia section. Our sticky threads in that section is dead from lack of posts and visitors, and here we are posting literally everything & anything, attracting scumbag trolls in flock. Really sad situation. 

Just take a step outside the comfortzone, use a little extra bit of your bandwidth to post in right places and sensibly, your stay in the forum will be much more pleasant, I promise. 

We had this same discussion with @BanglarBir before. Guy won't stop posting long news reports, driven everyone crazy within weeks. 

I again beg your pardon for my intrusions, but please, Please, Please, I beg you to keep this thread light and only for socialising. Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

Khan saheb said:


> Honestly friends, these news reports are too serious for a chill thread. You could have visited the South Asia section and post them in the News from Bangladesh Thread, which is more appropriate for them. Or for more important newses, open a new thread. Or if you want this particular news in this particular thread, then just post the headlines and links. members will visit. No point in forcing others to scroll through long posts and force them to read something isn't very appealing.
> 
> BD members really should take more detour and visit our Sticky threads in South Asia section. Our sticky threads in that section is dead from lack of posts and visitors, and here we are posting literally everything & anything, attracting scumbag trolls in flock. Really sad situation.
> 
> Just take a step outside the comfortzone, use a little extra bit of your bandwidth to post in right places and sensibly, your stay in the forum will be much more pleasant, I promise.
> 
> We had this same discussion with @BanglarBir before. Guy won't stop posting long news reports, driven everyone crazy within weeks.
> 
> I again beg your pardon for my intrusions, but please, Please, Please, I beg you to keep this thread light and only for socialising. Regards.


----------



## Arthur

The Ronin said:


> I thought what Ashes and i posted isn't serious thing to share here.


But there is a appropriate thread for them as I mentioned!
Look brother, this is more about posting accordingly. We Don't need to post everything in this subforum when there is more threads to run and keep up to date. Like @Bilal9 is single handedly running four thread in General Multimedia Section. Why? Just because this gives our posts more exposure. Now imagine how it would be if he start to ppst all of those posts in this subforum.


Bengal Tiger 71 said:


>


Good. Now Eff yourself with it.



Vito Corleone said:


> Imo he’s pissed about the members who support Pakistan’s misdeeds and members like idunes. Where is that guy anyways. XD



2.Don't have clue dude. Rumor on the street is he got locked up with BNP leaders on that Corruption Case. Incidentally he vanished in the air at the same day of the verdict. LOL. 

Anyway welcome back.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

Khan saheb said:


> Honestly friends, these news reports are too serious for a chill thread. You could have visited the South Asia section and post them in the News from Bangladesh Thread, which is more appropriate for them. Or for more important newses, open a new thread. Or if you want this particular news in this particular thread, then just post the headlines and links. members will visit. No point in forcing others to scroll through long posts and force them to read something isn't very appealing.
> 
> BD members really should take more detour and visit our Sticky threads in South Asia section. Our sticky threads in that section is dead from lack of posts and visitors, and here we are posting literally everything & anything, attracting scumbag trolls in flock. Really sad situation.
> 
> Just take a step outside the comfortzone, use a little extra bit of your bandwidth to post in right places and sensibly, your stay in the forum will be much more pleasant, I promise.
> 
> We had this same discussion with @BanglarBir before. Guy won't stop posting long news reports, driven everyone crazy within weeks.
> 
> I again beg your pardon for my intrusions, but please, Please, Please, I beg you to keep this thread light and only for socialising. Regards.


A news report on comics is too serious, really Bhai? 

But whatever, you made the thread. I'll post it there next time.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> But I have to say, this situation is hilarious.
> 
> Come on, Khan is the 4'th most common Surname in the world. ধরেন বাজার করার সময় কারো সাথে আপনার ধাক্কা লাগলো। অন্তত ২৫ ভাগ চান্স আছে ওই লোকের বংশের নামও খান। আমিতো আগে খুবই আতংকে থাকতাম। লোল।


Khan is a surname of nobility isn’t it!? 
Ya3ni oddek bengali, Indian, Pakistani raj familir lok lmao xD



Shorisrip said:


> very underrated video.


I can’t stop laughing at 5:03 after Hasina one. XD that guys face and the song lmao xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Vito Corleone said:


> Khan is a surname of nobility isn’t it!?
> Ya3ni oddek bengali, Indian, Pakistani raj familir lok lmao xD


Hardly a "Nobility" my friend. Those were burried with the feudal system 70 years ago. Nowadays it's just another name.

Fun part is the area I am from is named after my forefather too. lol. 

If you are interested in the Muslim namesake issue and expansion of Islam in Bengal you can read this book by Richard M. Eaton. Extremely Good read.

The Rise of Islam and the Bengal Frontier, 1204–1760

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shorisrip

Khan saheb said:


> Hardly a "Nobility" my friend. Those were burried with the feudal system 70 years ago. Nowadays it's just another name.
> 
> Fun part is the area I am from is named after my forefather too. lol.
> 
> If you are interested in the Muslim name issue and expansion of Islam in Bengal you can read this book by Richard M. Eaton. Extremely Good read.
> 
> The Rise of Islam and the Bengal
> Frontier, 1204–1760
> 
> Regards.



I have read that book couple years back. Very informative and probably the only one that explains the process of Bengal becoming Muslim majority in an organized manner. 

Btw, it is actually a blessing in Bangladesh that castes don't really matter for Muslims here, unlike in Punjab/Sindh in Pakistan, and most of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Khan saheb said:


> Hardly a "Nobility" my friend. Those were burried with the feudal system 70 years ago. Nowadays it's just another name.
> 
> Fun part is the area I am from is named after my forefather too. lol.
> 
> If you are interested in the Muslim name issue and expansion of Islam in Bengal you can read this book by Richard M. Eaton. Extremely Good read.
> 
> The Rise of Islam and the Bengal
> Frontier, 1204–1760
> 
> Regards.


Thanks man 



Shorisrip said:


> I have read that book couple years back. Very informative and probably the only one that explains the process of Bengal becoming Muslim majority in an organized manner.
> 
> Btw, it is actually a blessing in Bangladesh that castes don't really matter for Muslims here, unlike in Punjab/Sindh in Pakistan, and most of India.


Mostly with Hinduism nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

@Mage @Shorisrip
Check it out

*Animation studio led by Japanese man aims to be Bangladesh's 'Studio Ghibli'*

Sounds neat, given large portions of the world are jumping to computer animation while skipping traditional. Though becoming another country's Studio Ghibli would be a rather difficult goal. 

Speaking of which, has anyone here seen this film?

https://dhallywire.wordpress.com/2014/01/21/bangladesh-to-make-its-first-animated-film-dreamstage/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shorisrip

Ashes said:


> @Mage @Shorisrip
> Check it out
> 
> *Animation studio led by Japanese man aims to be Bangladesh's 'Studio Ghibli'*
> 
> Sounds neat, given large portions of the world are jumping to computer animation while skipping traditional. Though becoming another country's Studio Ghibli would be a rather difficult goal.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone here seen this film?
> 
> https://dhallywire.wordpress.com/2014/01/21/bangladesh-to-make-its-first-animated-film-dreamstage/



Oh neat, I've read of this Japanese dude who's inspiring local anime before.



Also, the story of some local cartoons are pretty good. "Murgi keno Mutant" has a pretty good concept, and is a cartoon made by a local studio.







Bangladesh, actually has immense potential, in having a "manga/anime cultural revolution" since much of the talent is there. Bengali novel/story writers are very adept, the country has good artists and can create animators. People just need to get rid of stupid beliefs like manga/anime are for little children. Imagine, the level of manga/anime consumption in Bangladesh like that of Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

Shorisrip said:


> Oh neat, I've read of this Japanese dude who's inspiring local anime before.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the story of some local cartoons are pretty good. "Murgi keno Mutant" has a pretty good concept, and is a cartoon made by a local studio.


Concept does seem cool, but it looks like it was made in flash, hence the choppy animation. We've got a long way to go before we reach Ghilbi levels of animation.



Shorisrip said:


> Bangladesh, actually has immense potential, in having a "manga/anime cultural revolution" since much of the talent is there. Bengali novel/story writers are very adept, the country has good artists and can create animators. People just need to get rid of stupid beliefs like manga/anime are for little children. Imagine, the level of manga/anime consumption in Bangladesh like that of Japan


Finding writers and artists certainly won't be difficult in BD, but finding and funding animators is the hard part. Traditional animation as a whole is cheaper than 3D, but it requires much more effort. Things like this would definitely require government support if we want to make our own kinds of anime films and series. But as far as manga/comics, I think we're making good progress on that field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asgur

Ashes said:


> @Mage @Shorisrip
> Check it out
> 
> *Animation studio led by Japanese man aims to be Bangladesh's 'Studio Ghibli'*
> 
> Sounds neat, given large portions of the world are jumping to computer animation while skipping traditional. Though becoming another country's Studio Ghibli would be a rather difficult goal.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone here seen this film?
> 
> https://dhallywire.wordpress.com/2014/01/21/bangladesh-to-make-its-first-animated-film-dreamstage/



*Studio Ghibli is not possible without another Hayao Miyazaki*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Shorisrip said:


> Bangladesh, actually has immense potential, in having a "manga/anime cultural revolution" since much of the talent is there. Bengali novel/story writers are very adept, the country has good artists and can create animators. People just need to get rid of stupid beliefs like manga/anime are for little children. Imagine, the level of manga/anime consumption in Bangladesh like that of Japan


I used to think so as well. But there is some serious problem with our entertainment industry. From 1980-2000 almost all the Bangla movie from Bangladesh had identical story line. Also I don't think we have many cartoonist with story writing ability who are willing to go that way as the current market is non-existent. China and Korea have come a long way in that matter in past few years. Especially some Korean Manhwas are really good. But I don't see something similar happen to Bangladesh. When our kids only watch doraemon and that too in Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens




----------



## Bilal9

We have a Bangladeshi as one of the world's leading animators, and there is plenty of VFX talent locally with actual CGI experience, all they need is investments, seed capital and outlets to the major animation studios.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> We have a Bangladeshi as one of the world's leading animators, and there is plenty of VFX talent locally with actual CGI experience, all they need is investments, seed capital and outlets to the major animation studios.


Impressive stuff, however he's not going to be exactly helpful in traditionally animated films. Still props to this guy for his work in fluid animation. Which is particularly difficult to create in a computer animation system but he nailed it.

His resume is impressive too, a lot of the movies he's worked on are pretty great on a technical level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Vito Corleone said:


> Mostly with Hinduism nowadays.


Even Bangladeshi hindus are not that caste freak like the Indian hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Species said:


>


This is supposed to be a chill out thread, not a gross out thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mage

Haven't seen @MBI Munshi and his India Doctrine threads in a while.


----------



## Bilal9

Mage said:


> Haven't seen @MBI Munshi and his India Doctrine threads in a while.



He may be busy writing a second doctrine book. More power to him. All of us have a reason to wake up in the morning I guess...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> He may be busy writing a* second doctrine book*. More power to him. All of us have a reason to wake up in the morning I guess...


I hope he calls it The Indian Doctrine 2: *Electric Boogaloo*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Mage said:


> Haven't seen @MBI Munshi and his India Doctrine threads in a while.



If you want news on the India Doctrine see 

https://www.facebook.com/TheIndiaDoctrine/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

MBI Munshi said:


> If you want news on the India Doctrine see
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheIndiaDoctrine/



Welcome back @MBI Munshi bhai.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2206375132736628

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151379357042639

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Anyone knows when will this years military show start ?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...shi-gets-away-uttar-pradesh-ministers-sister/

*Bangladeshi elopes with Uttar Pradesh minister’s sister.*

WTF is happening?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

Cycle Macson said:


> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...shi-gets-away-uttar-pradesh-ministers-sister/
> 
> *Bangladeshi elopes with Uttar Pradesh minister’s sister.*
> 
> WTF is happening?


Nice and said Bangladeshi is a Hindu too. And the UP minister is a BJP member. I wonder how this will play out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156386943889759

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sadarghat - Internal Riverine Transport Terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

I am "bek"...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Cycle Macson said:


> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...shi-gets-away-uttar-pradesh-ministers-sister/
> 
> *Bangladeshi elopes with Uttar Pradesh minister’s sister.*
> 
> WTF is happening?



Love your new handle @Cycle Macson

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> Sadarghat - Internal Riverine Transport Terminal


It's beautiful at night. 


Cycle Macson said:


> I am "bek"...


Welcome 'bek' 

Now go 'bek' some of those smelly i*diots! looks like they really can use a good 'bek'!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Karwan Bazaar area, one of the commercial hubs of Dhaka city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Nirjhor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156407850454759

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*Pahela Baishakh: Trump greets Bengalis from Bangladesh, around the world on New Year*
News Desk, bdnews24.com

Published: 2018-04-13 11:42:56.0 BdST Updated: 2018-04-13 23:30:04.0 BdST










*The US has greeted Bengalis across the world on the occasion of their New Year.*




“On behalf of President Trump and the American people, I wish Bengalis everywhere a joyous New Year. We commemorate this important day along with all those from Bangladesh, India, and around the world who come together today to mark the arrival of the New Year,” said Acting Secretary of State John Sullivan.

He said Pahela Baishakh is an opportunity for those who speak Bangla as a mother tongue, of all faiths and beliefs, to celebrate their rich history and culture with beautiful parades, fairs, and dances, it said.

“Here in the United States, we take this opportunity to thank the Bangladeshi American community for its outstanding contributions to our nation, our economy and our culture. We join all of you in looking toward a bright future, and wish you the best in the year to come,” Sullivan said in a statement.

https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/201...-from-bangladesh-around-the-world-on-new-year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> *Pahela Baishakh: Trump greets Bengalis from Bangladesh, around the world on New Year*
> News Desk, bdnews24.com
> 
> Published: 2018-04-13 11:42:56.0 BdST Updated: 2018-04-13 23:30:04.0 BdST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has greeted Bengalis across the world on the occasion of their New Year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “On behalf of President Trump and the American people, I wish Bengalis everywhere a joyous New Year. We commemorate this important day along with all those from Bangladesh, India, and around the world who come together today to mark the arrival of the New Year,” said Acting Secretary of State John Sullivan.
> 
> He said Pahela Baishakh is an opportunity for those who speak Bangla as a mother tongue, of all faiths and beliefs, to celebrate their rich history and culture with beautiful parades, fairs, and dances, it said.
> 
> “Here in the United States, we take this opportunity to thank the Bangladeshi American community for its outstanding contributions to our nation, our economy and our culture. We join all of you in looking toward a bright future, and wish you the best in the year to come,” Sullivan said in a statement.
> 
> https://bdnews24.com/bangladesh/201...-from-bangladesh-around-the-world-on-new-year


On that note, how did everyone's New Year go?
I was able to gather with a some friends and had a little party. Brought some Hilsa from the market to cook there, too.
@Khan saheb @Homo Sapiens @Tanveer666 @Shorisrip @Michael Corleone @Homura Akemi @BitHeroBD @Neptune_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bête noire

Ashes said:


> On that note, how did everyone's New Year go?
> I was able to gather with a some friends and had a little party. Brought some Hilsa from the market to cook there, too.


I had party and event here on PB. Thought the day would be unremarkable but It went great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156509643612845

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> On that note, how did everyone's New Year go?
> I was able to gather with a some friends and had a little party. Brought some Hilsa from the market to cook there, too.
> @Khan saheb @Homo Sapiens @Tanveer666 @Shorisrip @Michael Corleone @Homura Akemi @BitHeroBD @Neptune_


I didn't even notice it was pahela Baisakh before the day was over. 



Where is idune and Banglar Bir, I wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> I didn't even notice it was pahela Baisakh before the day was over.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is idune and Banglar Bir, I wonder.


Not many diaspora where you live?

I don't know about idune but Banglar Bir's probably spamming more news no one cares about elsewhere. This forum was pure cancer with him around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> Not many diaspora where you live?
> 
> I don't know about idune but Banglar Bir's probably spamming more news no one cares about elsewhere. This forum was pure cancer with him around.


There are a few...but I don't communicate much with them.....I'm mostly busy with myself.


----------



## The Ronin

Government Laboratory High School in 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155885562429807

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2098677673506306

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156437847199759

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> Government Laboratory High School in 1967



I think this image was taken from the Teachers' Training College building before the National Academy for Education Mgmt. (NAEM) was built behind (Westside of) the school (and NAEM had a different name back then). On the left is of course Dhaka College dormitories. Laboratory and Univ. Lab. along with St. Josephs and St. Gregory were top-scoring schools back then (if your folks didn't have money). The richer families sent their kids through 'O' and 'A' levels via British Council.

Here is a view from 2008,
https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/105777601406261942442/6502013632146542370

And here are two more from 2016,
https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/115000938235311150637/6286484493334740818
https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/110488022464445498740/6345810272366287282

I'm sure things have changed even more now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1020945361392486


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1020945361392486



Bhai Ronin - I can't see most of your posts because they are links from Facebook media. There are some of us who are not in social media so much (not a huge fan of Zionist-controlled media). Not a big deal and that you have to change anything - but just so you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Some studies about coastal sea level rise in Bangladesh that I found at the great site of Elsevier technical books. Seems it is not really a doomsday scenario like some detractors and non-well-wishing foreigners make it out to be. With planned dredging the effect can be easily mitigated.

https://ac.els-cdn.com/S22120963130...t=1525591384_7be0e6b98a20e6fb817eebe88e3a2e05

https://ac.els-cdn.com/S24058807153...t=1525591385_7ff4918ad54c3bd7cce38ef516e0e29e

https://ac.els-cdn.com/S22120947140...t=1525591389_46f6c1d05f4da0ad7e7af6bfd590147f

https://ac.els-cdn.com/S24058807163...t=1525588724_f92ffc24d3cf3ff90bed24bf83760fab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

So Trump scrapped the Iran nuke deal...is an invasion incoming? @Ashes @Bilal9 @Khan shaheb @Centaur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> So Trump scrapped the Iran nuke deal...is an invasion incoming? @Ashes @Bilal9 @Khan shaheb @Centaur


I hope not, I don't think it'll happen on his first term at least anyway.

It's kinda amusing how he's willing to go along with peace in the East Asia, but keep increasing tensions in the middle east.


----------



## Bilal9

Mage said:


> So Trump scrapped the Iran nuke deal...is an invasion incoming? @Ashes @Bilal9 @Khan shaheb @Centaur



He scrapped it because Netanyahu is an old friend and Trump has always been a staunch supporter of Israel.

Invading Iran will not happen immediately because the Russians are sort of supporting the regime (Rouhani et al). I hope not but we shall see. It may trigger a larger war in the region.

Scrapping the deal will embolden the hardliners in Teheran, that is another fallout.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Centaur

Mage said:


> So Trump scrapped the Iran nuke deal...is an invasion incoming? @Ashes @Bilal9 @Khan shaheb @Centaur


ট্রাম্প কিন্তু জাতে মাতাল হলেও তালে ঠিক আছে! I don't think that he will take such step.


----------



## Bilal9

Ashes said:


> I hope not, I don't think it'll happen on his first term at least anyway.
> 
> It's kinda amusing how he's willing to go along with peace in the East Asia, but keep increasing tensions in the middle east.



Nijer bhalo pagol-eo bojhey.

East Asia is the factory of the world. No one knowingly destroys factories if these are supplying your own country.

Plus it is Chinese money which is running his administration.

Middle East trouble (ganjam) causes oil prices to tank (makes Saudis pump more at even lower prices), which is what he and his political base want. Plus his base in the US (less clueful ones at least) equate presidential efficacy by how low gasoline prices are. That is 'immediate' visibility at the gas pump. Yay Trump! 

Just calling it like I see it. I could be way off base though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> Nijer bhalo pagol-eo bojhey.
> 
> East Asia is the factory of the world. No one knowingly destroys factories if these are supplying your own country.
> 
> Plus it is Chinese money which is running his administration.
> 
> Middle East trouble (ganjam) causes oil prices to tank (makes Saudis pump more at even lower prices), which is what he and his political base want. Plus his base in the US (less clueful ones at least) equate presidential efficacy by how low gasoline prices are. That is 'immediate' visibility at the gas pump. Yay Trump!
> 
> Just calling it like I see it. I could be way off base though.


Well hopefully we cam get some real criticism against him now in the media. None of this glorified prostitute bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asgur

A game by BD developer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

asgur said:


> A game by BD developer



Excellent. Those are droid opponents - right? 

There are plenty of Bangladeshi American kids involved in Game development in NYC as well as SF/San Jose areas. They should go back and set up shop in Bangladesh. Some already did.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

A scenic ride in Chittagong-Kaptai road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

A new chill out song. Airin Sultana is looking really Sweety...Awesome...Beauty...




@Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> A new chill out song. Airin Sultana is looking really Sweety...Awesome...Beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9



Looking good....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Spectacular lyrics






Nice Interview...


----------



## Bilal9

Found the following interesting...a window into rural American folks lives and why they voted for Trump. Truly honest, salt of the earth folks. These are not folks with agendas. Just content to live their lives as they have done for ages. But they fell for his promises as gullible people do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Found these remix tracks from Said-the-Sky kind of chill...by the way Soundcloud's bit-streaming is at a higher rate and the quality of audio is really almost HD level, I got a pair of expensive headphones and makes all the difference...these tracks (especially the first one) is great to use as a track on YouTube videos, royalty free.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmrsuicidesheep%2Fsnow-dayy-the-tunnel-said-the-sky-remix


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsaid-the-sky%2Fnovo-amor-ed-tullett-faux-said-the-sky-remix


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsirsharkbait%2Fthechainsmokersphoeberyan-allweknowsaidtheskyremix


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsaid-the-sky%2Fnovo-amor-ed-tullett-faux-said-the-sky-remix


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsaid-the-sky%2Fwolves


----------



## Bilal9

Tajmahal Replica in SonarGaon Bangladesh.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bilal9 said:


> Tajmahal Replica in SonarGaon Bangladesh.


Looks like a mosque...


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156508402019759

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Why do girls in bd look like ugly milfs!? XD


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> Why do girls in bd look like ugly milfs!? XD


Foul cameras and cameramens...


----------



## 24 Hours

Michael Corleone said:


> Why do girls in bd look like *ugly milfs*!? XD


They can't be ugly if you call them milfs


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashes said:


> They can't be ugly if you call them milfs


XD 

Seriously though bengali girls are either ugly from the outside or ugly from the inside. Terrible really


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> XD
> 
> Seriously though bengali girls are either ugly from the outside or ugly from the inside. Terrible really


Applies to every women being... no?


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> XD
> 
> Seriously though bengali girls are either ugly from the outside or ugly from the inside. Terrible really



Well everything is a reflection of our society. If society subscribes to foul value and beliefs (as it has overall started to in the subcontinent, as reflected in the media and popular culture), some of it will rub off on women too, as they are the transporter mechanisms of these corrupted as well as decent societal ideas to the next generation.

Over the ears I have noticed that the innocence and honesty in Bangladesh society has eroded drastically due to financial pressures and exposure to 'commercial' culture. To the point where women (sometimes because of the pressure of money) have to sell their innocence to the highest bidder (say being a number three 'girlfriend' of a fat cat businessman).

We have rapid social corruption happening in Bangladesh nowadays, because of the ascent of standard of living across the subcontinent, and no one wants to be left behind, and will use whatever means necessary to climb up socially and financially by hook or by crook.

This nastiness (in and outward) is reflected in middle class and lower class women. They are the first victims due to financial pressures. Upper (and upper-middle) class women are spared somewhat because they are sheltered financially, but eventually they will fall prey as well.

Observe the amount of 'models' trying to get ahead using fake makeup, fake boobs whatever. 

Sign of the times.

All we imitate from Western societies are the nasty traits, not the honesty and the good values.


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Found the following interesting...a window into rural American folks lives and why they voted for Trump. Truly honest, salt of the earth folks. These are not folks with agendas. Just content to live their lives as they have done for ages. But they fell for his promises as gullible people do.



Off topic but as I have said earlier. Most American folk are good people.


----------



## Species

Popped up on my home page. One of the deepest and most accurate observation about Bangladesh and Bangladeshis by a foreigner I have ever seen. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217106496960476

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avicenna

Species said:


> Popped up on my home page. One of the deepest and most accurate observation about Bangladesh and Bangladeshis by a foreigner I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217106496960476



Amazing post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Amazing post.



Hear hear! I was quite moved by how she put down her thoughts on Facebook...very accurate description.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well everything is a reflection of our society. If society subscribes to foul value and beliefs (as it has overall started to in the subcontinent, as reflected in the media and popular culture), some of it will rub off on women too, as they are the transporter mechanisms of these corrupted as well as decent societal ideas to the next generation.
> 
> Over the ears I have noticed that the innocence and honesty in Bangladesh society has eroded drastically due to financial pressures and exposure to 'commercial' culture. To the point where women (sometimes because of the pressure of money) have to sell their innocence to the highest bidder (say being a number three 'girlfriend' of a fat cat businessman).
> 
> We have rapid social corruption happening in Bangladesh nowadays, because of the ascent of standard of living across the subcontinent, and no one wants to be left behind, and will use whatever means necessary to climb up socially and financially by hook or by crook.
> 
> This nastiness (in and outward) is reflected in middle class and lower class women. They are the first victims due to financial pressures. Upper (and upper-middle) class women are spared somewhat because they are sheltered financially, but eventually they will fall prey as well.
> 
> Observe the amount of 'models' trying to get ahead using fake makeup, fake boobs whatever.
> 
> Sign of the times.
> 
> All we imitate from Western societies are the nasty traits, not the honesty and the good values.


Well let’s just say these are more of global human traits.... I wouldn’t say they’re purely western



Cycle Macson said:


> Applies to every women being... no?


To some women.... both!
Tbh I don’t find bengali girls attractive... both sexually and intellectually

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan89

Michael Corleone said:


> Well let’s just say these are more of global human traits.... I wouldn’t say they’re purely western
> 
> 
> To some women.... both!
> Tbh I don’t find bengali girls attractive... both sexually and intellectually




Are you muslim? 


Whether you are or not. Who cares about your attractiveness or whatever floats your boat. 

Your profile says, from Kuwait - Arab? Or desi living there?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Hasan89 said:


> Are you muslim?
> 
> 
> Whether you are or not. Who cares about your attractiveness or whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Your profile says, from Kuwait - Arab? Or desi living there?


Idk why you care so much wether I’m Muslim or not...

Certainly you do enough to write down half baked comments 

I am Kuwaiti born bangladeshi citizen.


----------



## Bilal9

Hasan89 said:


> Are you muslim?
> 
> 
> Whether you are or not. Who cares about your attractiveness or whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Your profile says, from Kuwait - Arab? Or desi living there?



Thak bhai - jar jar personal byapar. If someone prefers girls from other areas or countries - I see no issue in it. Sorry to butt in...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Michael Corleone said:


> Well let’s just say these are more of global human traits.... I wouldn’t say they’re purely western
> 
> 
> To some women.... both!
> Tbh I don’t find bengali girls attractive... both sexually and intellectually





Michael Corleone said:


> XD
> 
> Seriously though bengali girls are either ugly from the outside or ugly from the inside. Terrible really


As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Though if you're also complaining about the common practice of Bengali girls (and much of the subcontinent really) whitening their skin, then yeah. That's a pretty ugly practice. If I wanted a pale girl I would just go for a white girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Michael Corleone said:


> Well let’s just say these are more of global human traits.... I wouldn’t say they’re purely western
> 
> 
> To some women.... both!
> Tbh I don’t find bengali girls attractive... both sexually and intellectually





Ashes said:


> As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Though if you're also complaining about the common practice of Bengali girls (and much of the subcontinent really) whitening their skin, then yeah. That's a pretty ugly practice. If I wanted a pale girl I would just go for a white girl.


No ethnic girls are ugly in this world. Black,white,East Asian,South Asian,Middle eastern all can be equally beautiful. Prosperous,comfortable and healthy lifestyle which make people look beautiful.Problem with our girls or in general population is that, malnutrition is very high, lack of diet diversification resulting lack of vital minerals and vitamins, adequet protein and calorie, lack of physical exercise, quality health care mean, physical growth and development is not as good as western people.A tall, well built girl with smooth glowing skin is beautiful no matter which race or ethnicity she belongs. Same also apply for men.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Homo Sapiens said:


> A tall, well built girl with smooth glowing skin is beautiful no matter which race or ethnicity she belongs.


Seems like, here Im the only one who likes curvey girls!!!


----------



## Bilal9

Guys go check out my Bangladeshi Fashion thread. There are pretty girls in Bangladesh like everywhere else. Just because you can't find them does not mean they don't exist. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladeshi-fashion.389286/page-136

Some of those images are of regular everyday girl-next-door types.

Most of the top Bollywood actresses happen to be from Bengali Hindu families whose ancestral homes were in Bangladesh.



Cycle Macson said:


> Seems like, here Im the only one who likes curvey girls!!!



You and @jamahir bhai. 

Connoisseurs of curvy girls....

@jamahir bhai is partial to the slightly curvy Porimoni but better not post pictures as this is Ramadan time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Cycle Macson said:


> Seems like, here Im the only one who likes curvey girls!!!


No, you are not alone. I am with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Homo Sapiens said:


> No, you are not alone. I am with you.


----------



## jamahir

Homo Sapiens said:


>



Clean and well-organized roads and areas. The only bad thing was some of the people not walking on the footpaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Dhaka city roads.




















@jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Homo Sapiens said:


> Dhaka city roads.



Good enough, except for the human-powered rickshaw. The government should provide big subsidies or bear the cost entirely of providing auto-rickshaws.



Homo Sapiens said:


>



What is the building at 0:49 mins ??

What is the story of the jet fighter at 3:10 mins ??



Homo Sapiens said:


>



Not much traffic there.

I like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

jamahir said:


> Good enough, except for the human-powered rickshaw. The government should provide big subsidies or bear the cost entirely of providing auto-rickshaws.


Agree.Rickshaw should be gradually phase out.


jamahir said:


> What is the building at 0:49 mins ??


National parliament building.


jamahir said:


> What is the jet fighter at 3:10 mins ??


F-7. That was the front area of air force headquarter in Dhaka cantonment area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan89

Like this song. Some Marma tribals. No idea what lyrics meanings are but sounds cute and quite funky and the dance interesting. One of the girl is gorgeous too she won beauty contest recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Homo Sapiens said:


> No ethnic girls are ugly in this world. Black,white,East Asian,South Asian,Middle eastern all can be equally beautiful. Prosperous,comfortable and healthy lifestyle which make people look beautiful.Problem with our girls or in general population is that, malnutrition is very high, lack of diet diversification resulting lack of vital minerals and vitamins, adequet protein and calorie, lack of physical exercise, quality health care mean, physical growth and development is not as good as western people.A tall, well built girl with smooth glowing skin is beautiful no matter which race or ethnicity she belongs. Same also apply for men.


I didn’t mean to be blunt... I find girls of other races equally attractive... but yes I think the nutrition and look after oneself part is missing in bangladeshi girls nowadays. In Europe girls are crucified for not looking after themselves



Cycle Macson said:


> Seems like, here Im the only one who likes curvey girls!!!





Homo Sapiens said:


> No, you are not alone. I am with you.


Girls without curves is like dating men.... angular and boxy

And no you’re not alone. 
(Curves doesn’t mean obese, just natural free flowing goodness)



Ashes said:


> As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Though if you're also complaining about the common practice of Bengali girls (and much of the subcontinent really) whitening their skin, then yeah. That's a pretty ugly practice. If I wanted a pale girl I would just go for a white girl.


Amen brother! 

But truth be told, the most beautiful girl I’ve ever seen to date (looked european) was srilankan. No other girls compare to her beauty. Too late I didn’t propose her parents early enough.... :/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> Guys go check out my Bangladeshi Fashion thread. There are pretty girls in Bangladesh like everywhere else. Just because you can't find them does not mean they don't exist.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladeshi-fashion.389286/page-136
> 
> Some of those images are of regular everyday girl-next-door types.
> Most of the top Bollywood actresses happen to be from Bengali Hindu families whose ancestral homes were in Bangladesh.


Eh, too much make up for me. A few nice ones though.



Michael Corleone said:


> Amen brother!
> 
> But truth be told, the most beautiful girl I’ve ever seen to date (looked european) was srilankan. No other girls compare to her beauty. Too late I didn’t propose her parents early enough.... :/


]

Didn't you say you had a half Ukrainian half Tatar girl? I wonder how she feel about this 

@jamahir @Cycle Macson @Homo Sapiens @Michael Corleone
You should all pay a visit somewhere around Latin America. Or certain parts of the US really. Latinas have that curvyness for all your heart's desire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Ashes said:


> Latinas have that curvyness for all your heart's desire.



Hear hear! I can vouch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Michael Corleone said:


> Girls without curves is like dating men.... angular and boxy
> 
> And no you’re not alone.
> (Curves doesn’t mean obese, just natural free flowing goodness)



Truth !!

@Zibago @django @BDforever @Bilal9 @Nilgiri

Apologies in case you didn't like my making this comment during Ramzan times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

Michael Corleone said:


> I didn’t mean to be blunt... I find girls of other races equally attractive... but yes I think the nutrition and look after oneself part is missing in bangladeshi girls nowadays. In Europe girls are crucified for not looking after themselves
> 
> 
> 
> Girls without curves is like dating men.... angular and boxy
> 
> And no you’re not alone.
> (Curves doesn’t mean obese, just natural free flowing goodness)
> 
> 
> Amen brother!
> 
> But truth be told, the most beautiful girl I’ve ever seen to date (looked european) was srilankan. No other girls compare to her beauty. Too late I didn’t propose her parents early enough.... :/


I see you have a fetsih for land whales 
#dontjudge 



jamahir said:


> Truth !!
> 
> @Zibago @django @BDforever @Bilal9 @Nilgiri
> 
> Apologies in case you didn't like my making this comment during Ramzan times.


An hour glass figure is s##y a bag of rice is the opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Zibago said:


> An hour glass figure is s##y a bag of rice is the opposite



How about Nigella Lawson ??


----------



## Doctor Strange



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Zibago said:


> I see you have a fetsih for land whales


I’m more into lionesses 



Ashes said:


> Eh, too much make up for me. A few nice ones though.
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Didn't you say you had a half Ukrainian half Tatar girl? I wonder how she feel about this
> 
> @jamahir @Cycle Macson @Homo Sapiens @Michael Corleone
> You should all pay a visit somewhere around Latin America. Or certain parts of the US really. Latinas have that curvyness for all your heart's desire.


See was slim curvy model body... hot af but a snitch.... I’m with someone else now... cute, introverted and curves at the right places


----------



## jamahir

Michael Corleone said:


> See was slim curvy model body... hot af but a snitch



What does that mean ??


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m more into lionesses



Rowrrrr!



> See was slim curvy model body... hot af but a snitch.... I’m with someone else now... cute, introverted and curves at the right places



Good call. No one needs snitches however hot.... 



jamahir said:


> What does that mean ??



Jamahir bhai - sorry this is Ramadan, can't spell it out, but he means hot as (four letter 'f' word)....



jamahir said:


> How about Nigella Lawson ??



She is talented in an English sort of way. Don't want to characterize her - she has plenty of other nice qualities I am sure. Would she fit the word 'hot' though? She is sort of cute...but way older than I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> But truth be told, the most beautiful girl I’ve ever seen to date (looked european) was srilankan. No other girls compare to her beauty. Too late I didn’t propose her parents early enough.... :/



Sorry to hear that bro. Next time, dont be so casual. Yes some of the prettiest lasses in the world come from that pretty isle @Gibbs 



jamahir said:


> How about Nigella Lawson ??



Haha didn't I introduce her to you? Or maybe it was carol vorderman...I forget. Much plot there in both hehe. 



jamahir said:


> What does that mean ??



Hot as "fudge"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Nilgiri said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. Next time, dont be so casual. Yes some of the prettiest lasses in the world come from that pretty isle @Gibbs





Mixed blood can bring out the best in some people, Even if i say so meself (A Hairy bearded 200lb overweight bugger).. 

Plus we mongrels are hardy as feck..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> Haha didn't I introduce her to you? Or maybe it was carol vorderman...I forget. Much plot there in both hehe.



Nigella I have known before-hand. Carol I don't remember if you have introduced to me.



Bilal9 said:


>



That conveyor-belt food-delivery system I have seen in the film 'Johnny English' :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. Next time, dont be so casual. Yes some of the prettiest lasses in the world come from that pretty isle @Gibbs


Funny, I’ve talked about her with mom recently, maybe it’s the fasting hours but I’ve also told her about my first love, she was Indian! Most beautiful person I’ve known to date. We couldn’t be because society, religion and career. :/ </3 

That’s why I’m keeping myself away from dating tbh, because “third time the charm” and if I fail that, my hope in god will be destroyed... which I frankly don’t want to. 

I don’t want to resort to waking up in strangers bed for the rest of my life.

Meanwhile brothers, look out for me... hook me up with someone, I want to be in love 




Gibbs said:


> (A Hairy bearded 200lb overweight bugger


CHicks diG tHat



Bilal9 said:


> Rowrrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> Good call. No one needs snitches however hot....
> 
> 
> 
> Jamahir bhai - sorry this is Ramadan, can't spell it out, but he means hot as (four letter 'f' word)....
> 
> 
> 
> She is talented in an English sort of way. Don't want to characterize her - she has plenty of other nice qualities I am sure. Would she fit the word 'hot' though? She is sort of cute...but way older than I am.


HIIIieeerrrrr




jamahir said:


> What does that mean ??


The girl who would be shocked and praise how thick your dick is but let the relationship turn sour and she would never willing to tell others you got a pencil dick. 
Snitch: a person who backbites

But she’s hot though... fuckable body/ face for life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Michael Corleone said:


> Funny, I’ve talked about her with mom recently, maybe it’s the fasting hours but I’ve also told her about my first love, she was Indian! Most beautiful person I’ve known to date. We couldn’t be because society, religion and career. :/ </3



In this day and age that shouldn't matter really.


----------



## Gibbs

Michael Corleone said:


> CHicks diG tHat



Hahaha.. Do they ? Well there must be something going on cos my wife still digs me going on 18 strong years.. 

I have been complimented on being a "Bear" a couple of times unfortunately not by women though.. 

I think that's a telltale sign that i need to work out and loose some weight.. 



Michael Corleone said:


> Meanwhile brothers, look out for me... hook me up with someone, I want to be in love



Mate.. You sounds to be a inherent romantic.. No worries, You'll hit the jackpot sooner than later.. Till then have fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Gibbs said:


> Hahaha.. Do they ? Well there must be something going on cos my wife still digs me going on 18 strong years..
> 
> I have been complimented on being a "Bear" a couple of times unfortunately not by women though..
> 
> I think that's a telltale sign that i need to work out and loose some weight..
> 
> 
> 
> Mate.. You sounds to be a inherent romantic.. No worries, You'll hit the jackpot sooner than later.. Till then have fun


XD



jamahir said:


> In this day and age that shouldn't matter really.


True, but you know how subcontinental people are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

A British Bangladeshi man exploring his native village in Sylhet.
@UKBengali @Hasan89 @Saiful Islam @Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Centaur @Cycle Macson @TopCat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saiful Islam

Homo Sapiens said:


> A British Bangladeshi man exploring his native village in Sylhet.
> @UKBengali @Hasan89 @Saiful Islam @Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Centaur @Cycle Macson @TopCat



The culture of Sylhet still retains it's past tribal like features.


----------



## Bilal9

Seven Layer Tea (সাতরংচা) From Bangladesh



















No comment...BTW motorcycists walked away unscathed....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


>


lmao, who's making these comics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> Seven Layer Tea (সাতরংচা) From Bangladesh



Nice short article about this tea and tea room.

However, in this vid from 2011, the seven-layer tea is being made at "Green Kontho". Is this the same place as the first one ??



Bilal9 said:


> No comment...BTW motorcycists walked away unscathed....



Is this really real ??

From the lungis it seems to be from Kerala.



Bilal9 said:


>



"Bollywood is of worst wood!"... Said it like some Pak PDF members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Michael Corleone said:


> lmao, who's making these comics



Check Country balls.. There's some hilarious stuff there


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> lmao, who's making these comics



Found them at a site, more GIF ones below....amazing what you can do with Microsoft Paint.....

Meow!


https://imgur.com/5g7bjWD




https://imgur.com/xHBAxUU




https://imgur.com/4NVg9BO




https://imgur.com/emC6rZG




https://imgur.com/RMW4GGl




jamahir said:


> Nice short article about this tea and tea room.
> 
> However, in this vid from 2011, the seven-layer tea is being made at "Green Kontho". Is this the same place as the first one ??



'Nilkantha Cabin' in _Srimongol, Sylhet_ is the original home of seven layer tea (the one and only), the owner guy won't give out his formula. I believe Nestle/P&G offered him million of dollars and he said no go.



> Is this really real ??
> 
> From the lungis it seems to be from Kerala.


 It is, The bus folded like a paper envelope....



> "Bollywood is of worst wood!"... Said it like some Pak PDF members.



The writer seems to be either whimsical or not a native English speaker. But turned out to be hilarious anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> 'Nilkantha Cabin' in _Srimongol, Sylhet_ is the original home of seven layer tea (the one and only), the owner guy won't give out his formula. I believe Nestle/P&G offered him million of dollars and he said no go.



Oh.



Bilal9 said:


> The writer seems to be either whimsical or not a native English speaker. But turned out to be hilarious anyway.



Sure but what I meant was the similarity of this with the hate or dislike some Pakistani members have for Bollywood films.


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure but what I meant was the similarity of this with the hate or dislike some Pakistani members have for Bollywood films.



Yaar a movie is a movie. There is nothing to hate really. You can watch or not watch.

There are some excellent directors and technical folks in India who - by dint of a large market, has gifted us quite a few nice commercial movies worth watching. But independently judged, the majority of Bollywood commercial productions fall a bit short for my personal watching criteria. I am more of an art-film watcher.

I don't really watch Bollywood films (with a handful of rare exceptions) as they are formulaic and offer me little in terms of good visual and intellectual aesthetics, quality of drama plot (interesting twists and turns) or acting (overacting is the norm). For that matter I hardly ever watch commercial Bangla movies either, these are made with different audiences in mind, not me. Recently some Bangla movies were made that are trying to buck this trend by appealing to educated audiences and have been very successful.

Technically Bollywood has come a long way but they still have to keep up with certain commercial demands from underclass film-goers (Overlong 3 hour duration, X number of collective dance scenes, multiple formulaic plots running in parallel etc.) which are to me, cringe-worthy. The average Bollywood entertainment is not meant for non-cerebral audiences and do not portray real life in my opinion. Just personal preference.

Art movies (both Bangla and Hindi) are different. I have watched Satyajit Ray and Rittik Ghatak movies as much as Vittorio di Sica, Kurosawa flicks and enjoyed them. They were all intellectually fulfilling and time well spent.

There were some excellent Hindi short films made by aspiring hobbyist filmmakers on NETFLIX and even on YouTube that I have recently enjoyed. Can't recall names.

I like watching *some* Pakistani dramas as well. The technical quality of these dramas are better than Bangladeshi dramas and may be better than the majority of Indian formula dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safada

Bilal9 said:


> Yaar a movie is a movie. There is nothing to hate really. You can watch or not watch.
> 
> There are some excellent directors and technical folks in India who - by dint of a large market, has gifted us quite a few nice commercial movies worth watching. But independently judged, the majority of Bollywood commercial productions fall a bit short for my personal watching criteria. I am more of an art-film watcher.
> 
> I don't really watch Bollywood films (with a handful of rare exceptions) as they are formulaic and offer me little in terms of good visual and intellectual aesthetics, quality of drama plot (interesting twists and turns) or acting (overacting is the norm). For that matter I hardly ever watch commercial Bangla movies either, these are made with different audiences in mind, not me. Recently some Bangla movies were made that are trying to buck this trend by appealing to educated audiences and have been very successful.
> 
> Technically Bollywood has come a long way but they still have to keep up with certain commercial demands from underclass film-goers (Overlong 3 hour duration, X number of collective dance scenes, multiple formulaic plots running in parallel etc.) which are to me, cringe-worthy. The average Bollywood entertainment is not meant for non-cerebral audiences and do not portray real life in my opinion. Just personal preference.
> 
> Art movies (both Bangla and Hindi) are different. I have watched Satyajit Ray and Rittik Ghatak movies as much as Vittorio di Sica, Kurosawa flicks and enjoyed them. They were all intellectually fulfilling and time well spent.
> 
> There were some excellent Hindi short films made by aspiring hobbyist filmmakers on NETFLIX and even on YouTube that I have recently enjoyed. Can't recall names.
> 
> I like watching *some* Pakistani dramas as well. The technical quality of these dramas are better than Bangladeshi dramas and may be better than the majority of Indian formula dramas.




The Pakistani dramas are not "maybe" better than Indian dramas, they are better - much better. Of course there are a lot of crappy formulaic dramas pakistan produces for every excellent drama. In the dramas I actually like I always appreciate the Islamic themes they try to propagate, I can easily relate to it. Most citizens of Bangladesh don't touch pakistani dramas only because of the the hate they have for the country and any thing related to it, however I will freely admit they make some really solid dramas.

Their film industry today has a long way to go however, albeit technically slick they are pretty terrible in terms of plot and character development, and ironically strive to be like bollywood.

I was also extremely surprised that Pakistan used to make films like this back in 2007:






Looks familiar? Reminds me of the shitty 70's looking bangladeshi films our film industry used to produce until recently:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mr. Hawq said:


> Most citizens of Bangladesh don't touch pakistani dramas only because of the the hate they have for the country and any thing related to it, however I will freely admit they make some really solid dramas.


More like there are barely any Pakistani channels in bd and Indian channels dominate cable services... heck I can’t count how many bengalis are regular viewer of local channels ... 

As for Pakistani drama/ films... I watched one... it was a romance theme movie with some amazing song and shots... pretty good stuff tbh don’t remember the name though :/ 

And who doesn’t like gazal... look outside of the immediate borders as far as I’ve seen... Indians/ Pakistanis/ bengalis live together peacefully... with no regards to their countries political stances what so ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mr. Hawq said:


> Most citizens of Bangladesh don't touch pakistani dramas only because of the the hate they have for the country and any thing related to it



Well in my immediate family - all age groups of women are avid watchers of Pakistani soaps (the better ones) because they abhor Saas-Bahu soaps with a vengeance. They usually end up watching it on HD YouTube channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> Well in my immediate family - all age groups of women are avid watchers of Pakistani soaps (the better ones) because they abhor Saas-Bahu soaps with a vengeance. They usually end up watching it on HD YouTube channel.


Don't they watch Bangladeshi Natok?


----------



## Safada

Homo Sapiens said:


> Don't they watch Bangladeshi Natok?



Bangla natoks don't have enough drama/ masala to have a hooking effect on Bangladeshis compared to Pakistani dramas or even Indian dramas for those who have low standards.

I've noticed that Bangladesh does not produce serials anymore, it's all just 50 minute telefilms now, as a result Bangladesh really does not have much a tv serial industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Mr. Hawq said:


> Bangla natoks don't have enough drama/ masala to have a hooking effect on Bangladeshis compared to Pakistani dramas or even Indian dramas for those who have low standards.
> 
> I've noticed that Bangladesh does not produce serials anymore, it's all just 50 minute telefilms now, as a result Bangladesh really does not have much a tv serial industry.


Bangladeshi Natok are produced for all type of people, male, female, urban, rural, educated, uneducated. Not particularly focused on woman.So melodramatic scene is very low. The story move fast as they give a conclusion within 50-60 minutes.Contents are very diverse and usually focused on a particular aspect of human experience or incidence.

Recently a 300 episode historical fantasy mega serial is running in Channel i. Set, costume, dialogue, expression,story all are quite mature and quality rich.Latest episode of that megaserial.-





Another popular comedy mega serial is Basic Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safada

Homo Sapiens said:


> Bangladeshi Natok are produced for all type of people, male, female, urban,rural,educated,uneducated. Not particularly focused on woman.So melodramatic scene is very low. The story move fast as they give a conclusion within 50-60 minutes.Contents are very diverse and usually focused on a particular aspect of human experience or incidence.
> 
> Recently a 300 episode historical fantasy mega serial is running in Channel i. Set, costume, dialogue, expression,story all are quite mature and quality rich.Latest episode of that megaserial.-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another popular comedy mega serial is Basic Ali.



300 episode serial? That's just copying indian dramas then, which means the serial is just a vicious cycle of crappiness with black and white characters and forced plot devices and one conspiracy after another. On top of that the serial is based on a folk story created by a hindu Tagore lover, full of hindu themes and propaganda. Nothing to be proud of.

And please don't post anything that involves the man child Tawsif, the guys is a joke like his other man child looking buddies such as Salman Muqtadir. Unfortunately that's the kind of look bangladeshi girls dig in Bangladesh, which is kind of disappointing.



Also 1 hour telefilms are waaaaaay too short to create something substantial. It causes extreme pacing problems and sluggish writing, where you get plot development and character development from point A to B in only one scene usually near the end of the film. If you are going to make a telefilm at least make it an 1 hour and 30 mins to 45 mins to spread the pace of plot out in a more realistic manner.


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Don't they watch Bangladeshi Natok?



That too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Stealth Pilotless drone


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Most emotionally charged ad ever created by Grameenphone.Perfect for this season




@Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Centaur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bête noire

Homo Sapiens said:


> Most emotionally charged ad ever created by Grameenphone.Perfect for this season@Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Centaur


Loved it. And thanks a lot for not forgetting to tag me even though I have all but stopped replying and only read through all the posts. Currently in BD for 1 and half month, quite busy. I will try and start engaging in the threads soon and certainly after I leave but keep mentioning me in the posts like these and the informative ones that you do. Even though I try reading most of the threads, I would've missed a lot if it weren't for you. So thanks again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Most emotionally charged ad ever created by Grameenphone.Perfect for this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Centaur



Very nicely made. Grameen has a great ad agency and media team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Centaur

Homo Sapiens said:


> Most emotionally charged ad ever created by Grameenphone.Perfect for this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @Ashik Mahmud @Centaur


Superb ,just superb ! And thanks for tagging me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Friction stir welding. stronger than the material itself. Used in welding defense armor as well as ships/subs.





Beautiful fabrication using 6061 aircraft grade aluminium alloy. TiG welding method used. I am speechless at the skill level. By the way - a lot of people in the US do this type of thing in their garages as a hobby. The first drones, the first Wi-Fi equipment were all US hobbyist creations.


----------



## asgur

এই সিনেমাগুলোই আমাদের সংস্কৃতিকে বহন করে নিয়ে যাচ্ছে।
Excited!


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Friction stir welding. stronger than the material itself. Used in welding defense armor as well as ships/subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fabrication using 6061 aircraft grade aluminium alloy. TiG welding method used. I am speechless at the skill level. By the way - a lot of people in the US do this type of thing in their garages as a hobby. The first drones, the first Wi-Fi equipment were all US hobbyist creations.


I thought friction welding is still a proof of concept and there aren’t any current application of this. 

Do you watch tvarish on YouTube? His cheap Lamborghini had custom tig weld exhaust... so satisfying to watch... those skill sets are not present in bd most probably, at least on a large scale


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I thought friction welding is still a proof of concept and there aren’t any current application of this.



The process was invented in the UK in 1991 so yes it has seen very widespread use already especially for welding aluminium alloys in aerospace and shipbuilding among other things. Maybe also for steel.

Here is an article from ten years ago. IMHO we should start teaching this technique in the subcontinent pretty soon.

https://www.twi-global.com/technica...-aluminium-components-and-panels-august-2006/



> Do you watch tvarish on YouTube? His cheap Lamborghini had custom tig weld exhaust... so satisfying to watch... those skill sets are not present in bd most probably, at least on a large scale



I did not. I will check it out though. I know that some top level welders in Bangladesh are familiar with TIG welding but MIG method is a lot cheaper than TIG so if MIG works, why go to TIG? MIG and TIG are used for aluminium joints typically.


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> I thought friction welding is still a proof of concept and there aren’t any current application of this.



Actually I did work on QC for blisk manufacture using friction welding. It has been standard for a while now, because no other method really compares for leaving behind as close to zero defect/initiation point for things like creep. Remember even an improperly done chemical etch can cause a catastrophic failure (like it did in one aircraft incident I remember studying in US southwest) because of the raw fatigue cycle rate. It (Fric welding) is still being improved upon as well.



Bilal9 said:


> but MIG method is a lot cheaper than TIG so if MIG works, why go to TIG?



Lol....such facepalm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> if MIG works, why go to TIG? MIG and TIG are used for aluminium joints typically.


I can’t belive you said that... because the application are entirely different. For ex... if metal alloy has impurities... regular welding will just lead to oxidation and weakened welds 
TIG overcomes that


----------



## Mage

What has this world come to.

My parents are looking for girls to get me married....facepalm


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mage said:


> What has this world come to.
> 
> My parents are looking for girls to get me married....facepalm


Kurbani Mubarak...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safada

Mage said:


> What has this world come to.
> 
> My parents are looking for girls to get me married....facepalm



And here I am waiting for my sisters who are 2 years younger than me to get married until my parents start searching for me.


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I can’t belive you said that... because the application are entirely different. For ex... if metal alloy has impurities... regular welding will just lead to oxidation and weakened welds
> TIG overcomes that



The applications are different.

What I meant was that MIG is inherently easier process to learn (being an automated wirefeed process with consumable wire) as it is not as 'sensitive' to worker skill and is typically used for thicker gauge workpieces (especially 6061 grade aerospace aluminium alloy). And MIG equipment, training and expendables are easier to get locally in Bangladesh (cheaper) than TIG.

Most of our 'noob' workers can learn MIG welding easily for shipbuilding and other industrial fabrication methods.

TIG welding (with special rods) in contrast, is MUCH harder to learn as the workpieces are a lot thinner gauge typically. TIG equipment is way more expensive. Since TIG welding is used for delicate thin gauge material. If you used MIG for those delicate pieces you'd destroy the thinner gauge pieces to be welded.

TIG (as opposed to MIG) is only used for component manufacture - not large industrial workpieces for Naval or Marine fabrication use - as far as I have seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The applications are different.
> 
> What I meant was that MIG is inherently easier process to learn (being an automated wirefeed process with consumable wire) as it is not as 'sensitive' to worker skill and is typically used for thicker gauge workpieces (especially 6061 grade aerospace aluminium alloy). And MIG equipment, training and expendables are easier to get locally in Bangladesh (cheaper) than TIG.
> 
> Most of our 'noob' workers can learn MIG welding easily for shipbuilding and other industrial fabrication methods.
> 
> TIG welding (with special rods) in contrast, is MUCH harder to learn as the workpieces are a lot thinner gauge typically. TIG equipment is way more expensive. Since TIG welding is used for delicate thin gauge material. If you used MIG for those delicate pieces you'd destroy the thinner gauge pieces to be welded.
> 
> TIG (as opposed to MIG) is only used for component manufacture - not large industrial workpieces for Naval or Marine fabrication use - as far as I have seen.


True



Mr. Hawq said:


> And here I am waiting for my sisters who are 2 years younger than me to get married until my parents start searching for me.


Haram :/



Mage said:


> What has this world come to.
> 
> My parents are looking for girls to get me married....facepalm


If you like a girl... now is the time to speak up....

I finally confessed to my mom about my love and she knows the girl, she knows weren’t together and she knows the girl is Christian and yet she loved her at first introduction.... **** my life :/

If only I had been taking an initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> True



He is good at furiously googling, I'll give that to him lol.

Unfortunately he has no idea about the very dissonance he keeps harping on about "Value added" for BD manufacturing. He cannot hold that up and then cry that MiG welding is sufficient for BD now at same time....if you know anything about where the value added comes from in say shipbuilding (basic structure versus internal fab + piping + intricate systems).

There is a reason for:

http://ingalls.huntingtoningalls.com/careers/ingalls-apprentice-school/academics/welder/

In fact if you read up TiG welding history and its specific application to especially realising naval design frontier (Esp when using Al and Ti alloys), it will explain a lot. Yes it will not compete (economically) on thicker and longer welds, but at any rate, SAW and other automated methods are used largely for those esp for flat positioning. MiG welding literally is just a third at most (often much less) for a typical section:







i.e when the capital costs are already so high for the bulk of the welding procedures (which you need an assortment of capability), implying that mig vs tig "training cost" for a worker (for manual joint bits) is so significant of an issue is hallmark of an ignorant googler.

Heck, If the craft is small one and light (Al fab), for high QC (to compete with the established countries) you can bet your bottom dollar you will need basic TiG welding skill.

Such chalta-hai/kanjoosi attitude by ppl (esp when they are the same that hypocritically mock such when the narrative requires that) when it comes to worker skilling (for non-automated welding) will keep BD stagnant in its capabilities. Hope the BD shipbuilding does not rely like this on cursory googling....they will plateau and fast.

@bluesky @Mage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> What has this world come to.
> 
> My parents are looking for girls to get me married....facepalm





Mr. Hawq said:


> And here I am waiting for my sisters who are 2 years younger than me to get married until my parents start searching for me.


heh, my parents discussed it but it's my family back in BD that wants to implement it. But it's nothing compared to being asked to help find a cousin a husband.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashes said:


> heh, my parents discussed it but it's my family back in BD that wants to implement it. But it's nothing compared to being asked to help find a cousin a husband.


**** them, don’t involve distant family in important matters like marriage... parents are enough....
My parents are thinking about getting me tied down too... I’m just too rebellious so they’ve to proceed with caution and on my terms


----------



## Hasan89

The ‘Opradhi’ Bangladeshi song has reached half century, 50million views on youtube. Record breaking for a Bangla song on youtube from anywhere in the world. Deserves a thread of its own? Anyone want to open.

Congratulations Bangladesh bangla musician, singer, writer on the first to get ever on youtube Bangla song/video 50million views.
you got one way over the Bongs from other side (are they even competition?, or are they more hindified with bolly hindi culture stuffs? Lol) none of them songs on youtube in terms of views any close to big views on BD songs.


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> My parents are thinking about getting me tied down too... I’m just too rebellious so they’ve to proceed with caution and on my terms



They sound like good folk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> They sound like good folk


Yes they’re.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Mr. Hawq said:


> And here I am waiting for my sisters who are 2 years younger than me to get married until my parents start searching for me.


Well my sister got married 10 years ago and my elder brother got married 4 years ago....now my father is like "I have to get you married, then I can die in peace".


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> If you like a girl... now is the time to speak up....
> 
> I finally confessed to my mom about my love and she knows the girl, she knows weren’t together and she knows the girl is Christian and yet she loved her at first introduction.... **** my life :/
> 
> If only I had been taking an initiative


I can't. My father will have a heart attack. 

If my family get to learn about my lifestyle they will disown me. 




Ashes said:


> heh, my parents discussed it but it's my family back in BD that wants to implement it. But it's nothing compared to being asked to help find a cousin a husband.


Marriage is not necessary nowadays tbh. I mean marrying for the sake of social norms.....if you like a girl and you both feel its time then it is fine....but in our system.....your parents learn about a girl from third part source.,,..then you meet her and maybe talk for a few minutes then you have to give an answer, yes or no......what a terrible system....that's my living together without marriage is the best.....if things don't go smoothly breaking up is easy....and if you feel you are destined for each other...then you can marry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> I can't. My father will have a heart attack.
> 
> If my family get to learn about my lifestyle they will disown me


Man, your parents are ultra conservatives... mine are fairly conservatives but I know enough about the religion to speak up for myself, with which they want to control me. 

Sometimes it’s not too bad to read up few books...
Your parents can’t force you into marriage and the system you’re talking about is mostly cultural than a religious one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anthony Bourdain is dead guys :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> Anthony Courbain is dead guys :/



You mean bourdain?  Yeah RIP. I liked some of his visits to weird places of even mainstream countries, even though I dont agree with him politically/socially on a lot of stuff.

Foodie world lost a talent for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> You mean bourdain?  Yeah RIP. I liked some of his visits to weird places of even mainstream countries, even though I dont agree with him politically/socially on a lot of stuff.
> 
> Foodie world lost a talent for sure.


Dude was a humanitarian... unlike other white folks, he was down to earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Cox's Bazaar







Michael Corleone said:


> Dude was a humanitarian... unlike other white folks, he was down to earth



Yeah RIP Bourdain.

A sad day and a great loss....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Michael Corleone said:


> **** them, don’t involve distant family in important matters like marriage... parents are enough....
> My parents are thinking about getting me tied down too... I’m just too rebellious so they’ve to proceed with caution and on my terms


They were liberal enough in allowing me to decline and what not. But just to be safe, I don't think I'll visit BD next year 



Mage said:


> I can't. My father will have a heart attack.
> 
> If my family get to learn about my lifestyle they will disown me.
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage is not necessary nowadays tbh. I mean marrying for the sake of social norms.....if you like a girl and you both feel its time then it is fine....but in our system.....your parents learn about a girl from third part source.,,..then you meet her and maybe talk for a few minutes then you have to give an answer, yes or no......what a terrible system....that's my living together without marriage is the best.....if things don't go smoothly breaking up is easy....and if you feel you are destined for each other...then you can marry..


Marriage has its benefits, at least here it does. I've read that unmarried couples living together end up with a higher rate of divorce compared to those that wait before living together. Though that's because they "slid into marriage without much consideration." 

But hey, how would your family feel about a convert? 



Michael Corleone said:


> Anthony Courbain is dead guys :/


RIP, I liked his shows. His book Kitchen Confidential is also a great read on the behind the scenes restaurant kitchens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> Dude was a humanitarian... unlike other white folks, he was down to earth



I disagree with all these points (Esp the "unlike other white folks" broad-brush), but I will refrain from talking ill of the deceased....or smacking you around a bit for this nonsense talk.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> I disagree with all these points (Esp the "unlike other white folks" broad-brush), but I will refrain from talking ill of the deceased....or smacking you around a bit for this nonsense talk.


He defended the Muslims of the world, he has seen us like regular people and protested against the wrongs in his campaigns. That’s enough for me to say he was a goodfella 


Ashes said:


> convert


What about yours? My mom generally wouldn’t agree to me marrying a Christian or Jew but she liked the girl I loved and admitted she would have been okay with it.


----------



## 24 Hours

@Mage Finally go down to read Our Happy Times.
Thanks for the recommendation. 



Michael Corleone said:


> What about yours? My mom generally wouldn’t agree to me marrying a Christian or Jew but she liked the girl I loved and admitted she would have been okay with it.


My parents are less religious than me. Though they would prefer I marry another Bengali girl, though it could be a non-Muslim, even a Hindu Bengali from India.


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> He defended the Muslims of the world, he has seen us like regular people and protested against the wrongs in his campaigns. That’s enough for me to say he was a goodfella



Leftie see, leftie do. It's no surprise lefties have a higher tendency to off themselves either. Nilhist, materialist, feelz bubbles get burst readily..,.and then it all comes crashing down depending on how much actual genuine self-esteem they have left.

No genuine leftie is capable of being a "good" genuine fella sorry to say. Doesn't mean I cannot appreciate the good stuff they have done or their talents, but they are not good or better people on the overall balance of it....given in a free established society they are always the ones seeking to use authoritarian govt/groupthink to undermine it....and then wail at the inevitable blowback like the hypocrite losers they always were all along.

@Desert Fox @Psychic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Ashes said:


> even a Hindu Bengali from India.


Indians will call you Love Jihadi...


----------



## Desert Fox

Nilgiri said:


> Leftie see, leftie do. It's no surprise lefties have a higher tendency to off themselves either. Nilhist, materialist, feelz bubbles get burst readily..,.and then it all comes crashing down depending on how much actual genuine self-esteem they have left.
> 
> No genuine leftie is capable of being a "good" genuine fella sorry to say. Doesn't mean I cannot appreciate the good stuff they have done or their talents, but they are not good or better people on the overall balance of it....given in a free established society they are always the ones seeking to use authoritarian govt/groupthink to undermine it....and then wail at the inevitable blowback like the hypocrite losers they always were all along.
> 
> @Desert Fox @Psychic


Indeed, well said. Now I'm not going to talk bad about the dead, RIP to Bourdain. I liked his show before he began to get political, and to those who eluded he was White, well that's not true. Bourdain was Jewish and (not surprisingly) a leftist, like most politically active Jews. 

Now there is nothing wrong with Jews being leftists if they view that as the best way to further their own in-group's interests. But the problem arises when those who point out the fact that most influential leftists were/are Jews are labeled "anti-semites" for having done so in order to silence them and to quash freedom of discourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> @Mage Finally go down to read Our Happy Times.
> Thanks for the recommendation.


How was it?



Ashes said:


> But hey, how would your family feel about a convert?


I dunno...but there is no way I'm gonna tell my partner to convert.


----------



## Nilgiri

Mage said:


> I dunno...but there is no way I'm gonna tell my partner to convert.



Isn't it silly to tell someone to convert to something you don't even believe in?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> I dunno...but there is no way I'm gonna tell my partner to convert.


You’re a lad!
People who ask their partners to convert to get married are shallow... this happens a lot in Asia... in Middle East, Muslim guys/ families are okay with welcoming Christian/ Jewish brides to their family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Nilgiri said:


> Isn't it silly to tell someone to convert to something you don't even believe in?


Conversion is to show to my parents that I'm not marrying an infidel, I guess. 

Anyway....I'm happy with my life and not interested getting married now....but parents won't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mage said:


> Conversion is to show to my parents that I'm not marrying an infidel, I guess.
> 
> Anyway....I'm happy with my life and not interested getting married now....but parents won't understand.



So I guess your parents don't know yer an apostate/infidel yourself yet? 

You will be in catch 22 situation friend...always, at some point it needs to come out....unless you want to kick can/hide this indefinitely. I don't envy your position....and wish you best of luck.


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

37th BCS Public administration topper...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

#PSBDExclusive!

BIMANS VERY FIRST DREAMLINER IS OUT IN THE WILD!

Here we see the first glimpse of Biman's very first Boeing 787-8 (MSN 40126/Line Number 726)! She is seen here at the Boeing Everett flight line earlier yesterday. Biman is scheduled to take delivery of her in August later this year. Thanks to Jennifer for sharing the shot with us.

Guess the countdown has officially begun!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Eid Mubarak to all bhais/behens (irrespective of religion) in advance. Have a Happy Eid everyone....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Hey, can anyone reply this comment from madokafc:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-defence-forum.347379/page-117#post-10551247


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Nilgiri said:


> So I guess your parents don't know yer an apostate/infidel yourself yet?


They don't.....Like they hardly know anything about my lifestyle. 


Nilgiri said:


> You will be in catch 22 situation friend...always, at some point it needs to come out....unless you want to kick can/hide this indefinitely. I don't envy your position....and wish you best of luck.


Thanks......

Sunset from Bandarban, Bangladesh





If this isn't beautiful then I'm not sure I know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bête noire

Mage said:


> Conversion is to show to my parents that I'm not marrying an infidel, I guess.
> 
> Anyway....I'm happy with my life and not interested getting married now....but parents won't understand.


Where from BD are you? We are about the same age if I remember correctly. Yet your parents seem hellbent on marriage while mine or all of my cousins my age and their parents only thinks about education and marriage couldn't be further from their mind.


----------



## Mage

Ashik Mahmud said:


> Where from BD are you?


Originally from Chittagong. Lived in Dhaka from 2006-13. 


Ashik Mahmud said:


> We are about the same age if I remember correctly. Yet your parents seem hellbent on marriage while mine or all of my cousins my age and their parents only thinks about education and marriage couldn't be further from their mind.


Well, they aren't hellbent. I finished my studies and now have a job. So my parents think it's time for me to get married. They are old....and probably they consider this as their last responsibility. My elder siblings are already married.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bête noire

Mage said:


> Originally from Chittagong. Lived in Dhaka from 2006-13.
> 
> Well, they aren't hellbent. I finished my studies and now have a job. So my parents think it's time for me to get married. They are old....and probably they consider this as their last responsibility. My elder siblings are already married.


Well, my parents are not old specially my mom who is yet to cross 40. I am the oldest and only have a sister who is 6 to 7 years younger so wildly different scenario I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asgur

কি মনে করে হটাৎ ইউটিউবে "bangladesh" লিখে সার্চ দিলাম।
মোস্ট ভিউয়ের ভিডিও গুলো কি কি দেখার জন্য "view count" ফিল্টার দিলাম। টপ ১০ টা রেজাল্টে ৪ টা ভিডিওই পতিতালয় নিয়ে।
আর মজার বিষয় হচ্চে ৪ ভিডিও সবই ইন্ডিয়ানদের বানানো। টোটাল ৬৪ মিলিয়ন ভিউ।

এই ৬৪ মিলিয়নের একটা বড় অংশের সাথে বাংলাদেশের পরিচয় শুরু হল পতিতালয় দিয়ে।

আরো একটা বিষয় খারাপ লাগলো কমেন্টগুলু ফেইক মনে হলো।
মানে ভিডিও গুলো ভাইরাল করার জন্য ওরা টাকা ঢালছে।(checkout comments of this video, most of them are bot: 



)
বাংলাদেশের প্রস্টিটিউট নিয়ে ওদের এতো গবেষনা এতো মার্কেটিং কেন?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

asgur said:


> কি মনে করে হটাৎ ইউটিউবে "bangladesh" লিখে সার্চ দিলাম।
> মোস্ট ভিউয়ের ভিডিও গুলো কি কি দেখার জন্য "view count" ফিল্টার দিলাম। টপ ১০ টা রেজাল্টে ৪ টা ভিডিওই পতিতালয় নিয়ে।
> আর মজার বিষয় হচ্চে ৪ ভিডিও সবই ইন্ডিয়ানদের বানানো। টোটাল ৬৪ মিলিয়ন ভিউ।
> 
> এই ৬৪ মিলিয়নের একটা বড় অংশের সাথে বাংলাদেশের পরিচয় শুরু হল পতিতালয় দিয়ে।
> 
> আরো একটা বিষয় খারাপ লাগলো কমেন্টগুলু ফেইক মনে হলো।
> মানে ভিডিও গুলো ভাইরাল করার জন্য ওরা টাকা ঢালছে।(checkout comments of this video, most of them are bot:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> বাংলাদেশের প্রস্টিটিউট নিয়ে ওদের এতো গবেষনা এতো মার্কেটিং কেন?


What do you expect from indians? They got less women then man, good looking womens are the rarest...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

asgur said:


> কি মনে করে হটাৎ ইউটিউবে "bangladesh" লিখে সার্চ দিলাম।
> মোস্ট ভিউয়ের ভিডিও গুলো কি কি দেখার জন্য "view count" ফিল্টার দিলাম। টপ ১০ টা রেজাল্টে ৪ টা ভিডিওই পতিতালয় নিয়ে।
> আর মজার বিষয় হচ্চে ৪ ভিডিও সবই ইন্ডিয়ানদের বানানো। টোটাল ৬৪ মিলিয়ন ভিউ।
> 
> এই ৬৪ মিলিয়নের একটা বড় অংশের সাথে বাংলাদেশের পরিচয় শুরু হল পতিতালয় দিয়ে।
> 
> আরো একটা বিষয় খারাপ লাগলো কমেন্টগুলু ফেইক মনে হলো।
> মানে ভিডিও গুলো ভাইরাল করার জন্য ওরা টাকা ঢালছে।(checkout comments of this video, most of them are bot:
> 
> 
> 
> )
> বাংলাদেশের প্রস্টিটিউট নিয়ে ওদের এতো গবেষনা এতো মার্কেটিং কেন?



Look at the term SEO (Search engine optimization)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_engine_optimization

Indian Sanghis generally are no friend of Bangladesh, in fact I'd say that these days there is a concerted Chaiwala administration effort (seems to be govt. funded via RAW and Sanghi organizations) to negatively accentuate any foreign impression of Bangladesh as a hellhole so it does not attract foreign investments, does not ever get independently powerful/wealthy and always remains a captive market of India for basic goods. These people ARE ambitious - that much I will say, being who they are and where they come from.

Well - once you get this accurate realization of Chaiwala administration step-motherly behavior, what do you do next? *Pay back in kind. *

You don't have to go very far at all - or even lie about it. Their horrible effed up fake news effort on every front is proof enough. Accentuate and present an accurate picture to the world of what Chaiwala administration really is, via social media and via news articles if need be. Refute every BS nationalist 'superpower' post and racist discriminatory utterance by Sanghis everywhere. The world will get the idea and impression soon enough.

Bangladesh at over 160 million people, presents the population of the UK, France and Germany combined. If we present it together online as the truth (even 10% of us), the message will surely get where it needs to go.

Take that as your sacred gospel going forward, show the world who these Sanghi people really are and what they stand for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asgur

Chill 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> good looking womens are the rarest...


speak for your country... most men get erectile dysfunction by the time they're married


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> speak for your country... most men get erectile dysfunction by the time they're married


Still we have population growth...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> Still we have population growth...


thanks to premature ejaculation xD


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bhaira, koikjon bharoti ache Ei forume jara protikta thread nosto kore, ami Ekhon theke decision niyechi je era Jodi kuno kichu amader uddesho kore reply dei, ba jodi mention kore poste, Ami jobab dibo na. Like o Korbo na, kuno chance dibo na. Apnarao eta kora shuro koren. Resist koren please jototuk paren. K-8 er thread take derail Korar chesta korche ekhon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bête noire

Michael Corleone said:


> Bhaira, koikjon bharoti ache Ei forume jara protikta thread nosto kore, ami Ekhon theke decision niyechi je era Jodi kuno kichu amader uddesho kore reply dei, ba jodi mention kore poste, Ami jobab dibo na. Like o Korbo na, kuno chance dibo na. Apnarao eta kora shuro koren. Resist koren please jototuk paren. K-8 er thread take derail Korar chesta korche ekhon.


Ami ignore e die rakhi jara thread derail ba faltu post chara kono shomoi contribution ba constructive kono argument kore na. Ar normally onno varotio ra jokhon faltu argument kore, ami oder shathe engage korte jai na. Engage na kore, oder patta na deoai uchit. Shudhu shudhu ajaira shomoi ar thread nosto hoi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> Bhaira, koikjon bharoti ache Ei forume jara protikta thread nosto kore, ami Ekhon theke decision niyechi je era Jodi kuno kichu amader uddesho kore reply dei, ba jodi mention kore poste, Ami jobab dibo na. Like o Korbo na, kuno chance dibo na. Apnarao eta kora shuro koren. Resist koren please jototuk paren. K-8 er thread take derail Korar chesta korche ekhon.



Kintu tomar to onek bharotiyo bondhu ache ei forum e, oder ekjon dokkhin bharot theke.


----------



## asgur

Michael Corleone said:


> Bhaira, koikjon bharoti ache Ei forume jara protikta thread nosto kore, ami Ekhon theke decision niyechi je era Jodi kuno kichu amader uddesho kore reply dei, ba jodi mention kore poste, Ami jobab dibo na. Like o Korbo na, kuno chance dibo na. Apnarao eta kora shuro koren. Resist koren please jototuk paren. K-8 er thread take derail Korar chesta korche ekhon.


Or insult gula valo na laglew ore respect kortam. Or research gula valo and o kichu importent point tule dhore. Tay mone hoto constructive criticism er jonno ore dorkar.

But or intention je valo na ta day by day valoi bujte parchi. Shob somoy same information diye o je kono thread ke polluted kore dey. Ami personally Awami Legue like kori na but or birodhita dekhe awami legue er proti din din interest barche. Mone hocce oder kichu kaj shangider ga jalacce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

BhaiBrothers, I think we have to ask the forum administration for a local moderator. Else, this sub section will continue to be a troll fest...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Kintu tomar to onek bharotiyo bondhu ache ei forum e, oder ekjon dokkhin bharot theke.


bondhu na, kintu jokhon thick kotha bole, tokhon to ami bipokhe jete pari na...
dokhintar kothai bolchi... pagol baniye fele sometimes.



asgur said:


> Or insult gula valo na laglew ore respect kortam. Or research gula valo and o kichu importent point tule dhore. Tay mone hoto constructive criticism er jonno ore dorkar.
> 
> But or intention je valo na ta day by day valoi bujte parchi. Shob somoy same information diye o je kono thread ke polluted kore dey. Ami personally Awami Legue like kori na but or birodhita dekhe awami legue er proti din din interest barche. Mone hocce oder kichu kaj shangider ga jalacce


man, ei same karone or sathe amar kuno problem nai... kintu shobshomoi, judi bangladeser bhalo khobor o ashe... o or tamasha shuru kore ar thread derail kore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> How was it?


It was a great read. The art was a little wonky but I greatly enjoyed the characters and the story. It was well presented. The characters, particularly the main two are believable and fleshed out. Making them empathetic and understandable. The story itself is amazing as it really hammers the situations in which these two characters face in their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asgur

Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Mage

Ashes said:


> It was a great read. The art was a little wonky but I greatly enjoyed the characters and the story. It was well presented. The characters, particularly the main two are believable and fleshed out. Making them empathetic and understandable. The story itself is amazing as it really hammers the situations in which these two characters face in their lives.


Read Korean Manhwa "Bastard" when you have time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Mage said:


> Read Korean Manhwa "Bastard" when you have time


Oh I definitely will. The synopsis of it sounds really good too. I just graduated so I have more than enough time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Pakistan of 1964... fascinating. And maybe a bit harsh by American standards.


----------



## asgur

This is how media trains people.







https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/wsj-different-trump-headlines/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Great Russian movie about WWII - 'The Cranes are Flying'


----------



## neolithic

_Logi boitha_ terrorism is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Babui-bird (weaver bird) weaving skills...brings back fond memories from my childhood...being lulled into afternoon naps by calls of the spotted dove...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

One of the best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor Strange

asgur said:


> Any idea what is going on?



Related to this phone call.


----------



## asgur

The Last Jedi said:


> Related to this phone call.


is it real?


----------



## Mage

Even after many years, this sounds amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asgur

Upcoming Jatir pita 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Species

Bilal9 said:


> Babui-bird (weaver bird) weaving skills...brings back fond memories from my childhood...being lulled into afternoon naps by calls of the spotted dove...



An amazing creation of the nature.



Cycle Macson said:


> One of the best...



Wind of Change seems to be picking up, this season have been amazing so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Take a look at the rants there in the comments section by the dhoti brigade!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> Wind of Change seems to be picking up, this season have been amazing so far.



Like Coke Pakistan, the more experience gained, the more 'in-groove' the presentations will be. I have a feeling though, the appeal may remain limited to a certain class within society unless a greater degree of fusion is introduced.

Notice how popular 'Ittadi' is with some people. However the Ittadi watchers will probably not watch this type of show....newer generation might....



Species said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the rants there in the comments section by the dhoti brigade!



Lazy nincompoops should go open up their own fast food stands if they want to compete.

Whats with all the hate-mail?? Idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Bangladeshi mathlete wins 1st gold medal in Int'l Maths Olympiad*

*




*

Ahmed Zawad Chowdhury, a student from Chittagong Cantonment English School and College, attained the glory for Bangladesh at the 59th IMO held in Romania.

For the first time ever, Bangladesh has secured a gold medal in the International Mathematical Olympiad (IMO).

Ahmed Zawad Chowdhury, a student from Chittagong Cantonment English School and College, attained the glory for Bangladesh at the 59th IMO held in Romania.

Zawad scored 32 in total, solving four of the six arithmetic problems given.

Thanic Nur Sharmin, Joydip Saha and Tamzid Morshed Rubab, three other Bangladeshis who participated in the IMO, won bronze medals.

Bangladesh was positioned at 42nd among the 111 participating countries.

The 59th ceremony of IMO was started on July 3, and winners were announced yesterday.

Bangladesh has appeared 13 times at the IMO, winning six silver and 19 bronze medals, as well as 25 honourable mentions.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...e-wins-1st-gold-medal-in-int-l-maths-olympiad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asgur

this guy is good


----------



## asgur

Discovering New Bangladesh everyday. I used to say stuff exaggerating, to make one realize the ground situation.
But shit got real! 
Maybe it would cross my imagination limit in future if nothing changes. 

Details:

*বরিশালে পুলিশ কমিশনারের মাথায় পিস্তল ঠেকিয়ে পেটালেন আওয়ামী লীগ নেতা*

http://www.m.mzamin.com/article.php?mzamin=125966


----------



## Bilal9

asgur said:


> Discovering New Bangladesh everyday. I used to say stuff exaggerating, to make one realize the ground situation.
> But shit got real!
> Maybe it would cross my imagination limit in future if nothing changes.
> 
> Details:
> 
> *বরিশালে পুলিশ কমিশনারের মাথায় পিস্তল ঠেকিয়ে পেটালেন আওয়ামী লীগ নেতা*
> 
> http://www.m.mzamin.com/article.php?mzamin=125966



Wow- just wow.....

So far, I did not believe in Logi-baitha AL terrorism. But if this is at all true - then I have no words. Who is in charge of law and order then? This Shahe Alam idiot's days to politicking for AL are numbered I believe.


----------



## asgur

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155304991450946





*Mohammad La Gauche*

কেন্দ্রীয় ব্যাংকের সার্বিক নিরাপত্তা তদারক করে সামরিক গোয়েন্দা সংস্থা ডিজিএফআই। কোন কিছু হলে দায়ী তাদেরই হওয়ার কথা।।

ওরা ইন্ডিয়ানদের বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংকে বসিয়েছে। ইন্ডিয়ানরা অবাধে।চুরি ও টাকা পাচার করছে। ওদিকে বাংলাদেশীরা নিজেদের 'যোগ্যতা' বাড়ানোর লক্ষ্যে লাগাতার মেহনত করে চলেছে! কারণ তাদের বোঝানো হয়েছে, এইসব ইন্ডিয়ান তাদের 'যোগ্যতায়' ঐসব পজিশন পেয়েছে; বাংলাদেশে নাকি ওদের সমপর্যায়ের লোক নেই!

Courtesy - FB - Pinaki Bhattacharya - Sep 23, 2015 "বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংকের ভল্ট থেকে টাকা চুরি করে ধরা পড়েছে স্টেট ব্যাংক অব ইন্ডিয়ার কর্মকর্তা দীপক চন্দ্র দাশ। ধরা পরার পরে টাকা ফেরত নিয়ে চোরকে ছেড়ে দেয়া হয়। সমকাল পত্রিকা জানাচ্ছে, বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংকের নির্বাহী পরিচালক শুভঙ্কর সাহার মধ্যস্থতায় দীপক চন্দ্র দাশকে ছেড়ে দেওয়া হয়।

শুভঙ্কর সাহা কোন দায় থেকে দীপক চন্দ্র দাশকে বাঁচিয়ে দিয়েছেন? নিজ ধর্ম সম্প্রদায়ের মানুষ বলে, নাকি ভারতীয় ব্যাঙ্কের কর্মকর্তা বলে? এর উত্তর পাওয়া মুস্কিল, যদি চোরটি একজন ভারতীয় ব্যাঙ্কের মুসলিম কর্মকর্তা হতো তাহলে শুভঙ্কর সাহা তাকে বাঁচানোর চেষ্টা করতেন কিনা সেটায় আমার ঘোরতর সন্দেহ আছে।

শুভঙ্কর সাহার কি বাংলাদেশ ব্যাংকের দায়িত্বে থাকার নৈতিক অধিকার আছে?

শুভঙ্কর সাহা ভিন্ন দেশের ব্যাংক কর্মচারী ও নিজ ধর্ম সম্প্রদায়ের মানুষের প্রতি যে অনৈতিক দায়ের উদাহরন রাখলেন, সেটায় যে নিজ ধর্ম সম্প্রদায় অন্য ধর্ম সম্প্রদায়ের চোখে খাটো হয়ে যায় সেটা বোঝার মতো বুদ্ধিও কি শুভঙ্কর সাহার নাই??"

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/detail/news/56507?m=0


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

*Biman Bangladesh Airlines Boeing 787-8 Full Display Farnborough Airshow*


----------



## The Ronin

*Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban, now in LEGO*





https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangladesh/2018/07/21/jatiya-sangsad-bhaban-now-in-lego


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> *Biman Bangladesh Airlines Boeing 787-8 Full Display Farnborough Airshow*


i like the fact... that they took part... bengali pilot?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> i like the fact... that they took part... bengali pilot?


Hope so...


----------



## El Sidd

pathetic thread


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> i like the fact... that they took part... bengali pilot?



The pilot will be a friend of mine from school and its a she!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> The pilot will be a friend of mine from school and its a she!


cool!


----------



## El Sidd

Is it common in Bangladesh to issue death threats?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

El Sidd said:


> Is it common in Bangladesh to issue death threats?


As much common as blowjobs in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Cycle Macson said:


> As much common as blowjobs in Pakistan...



Did i ask you?


----------



## ghost250

Cycle Macson said:


> As much common as blowjobs in Pakistan...


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

El Sidd said:


> Did i ask you?


You didn't?


----------



## El Sidd

Cycle Macson said:


> You didn't?


No i did Not.
Will you threaten me with death again?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

El Sidd said:


> No i did Not.
> Will you threaten me with death again?


No! If you don't threat me with blowjob...


----------



## El Sidd

Cycle Macson said:


> No! If you don't threat me with blowjob...



What language is this?
Is this how You interact or converse in Sylheti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

El Sidd said:


> What language is this?
> Is this how You interact or converse in Sylheti?


You will not understand when you're high on afghani flower ... Come back later...


----------



## El Sidd

Cycle Macson said:


> You will not understand when you're high on afghani flower ... Come back later...


Ok


----------



## Bilal9

OK guys - enough with the agony and the ecstasy, I present a few pictures of coastal Los Angeles. These are typical coastline views from South of Santa Monica all the way to San Diego.

This is the place I call home when I am not in Dhaka. If you are an expat Bangladeshi, post pictures of where you are in the world if not in Bangladesh.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

After 47 years we got emergency lane. Thanks to our students...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> As much common as blowjobs in Pakistan...


xD



El Sidd said:


> Did i ask you?


well, technically you didn't mention anyone specifically.. so....


Cycle Macson said:


> No! If you don't threat me with blowjob...


XD dude you on fire? XD



Bilal9 said:


> OK guys - enough with the agony and the ecstasy, I present a few pictures of coastal Los Angeles. These are typical coastline views from South of Santa Monica all the way to San Diego.
> 
> This is the place I call home when I am not in Dhaka. If you are an expat Bangladeshi, post pictures of where you are in the world if not in Bangladesh.
> 
> Enjoy!


AMEEERICAA! FUCCKKK YEAH! 



Cycle Macson said:


> View attachment 490028
> 
> After 47 years we got emergency lane. Thanks to our students...


wait what happened again/?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> wait what happened again/?


Follow Deshi news channels...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Cycle Macson said:


> Follow Deshi news channels...


man got no TV bruv, i'm too poor for that


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> man got no TV bruv, i'm too poor for that


YouTube?


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> man got no TV bruv, i'm too poor for that



Marry a rich ukrainian supermodel. Problem solved


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nilgiri said:


> Marry a rich ukrainian supermodel. Problem solved


i am not able to woo them with vodka drinking skills apparrently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> i am not able to woo them with vodka drinking skills apparrently


They gold diggers.....make love but not kids and marriage.....when you are stable come to Bangladesh, marry a nice wimmen and take her with you. Then you can make kidz.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> They gold diggers.....make love but not kids and marriage.....when you are stable come to Bangladesh, marry a nice wimmen and take her with you. Then you can make kidz.


says the guy whose doesn't want to marry bengali girl like his parents want... what happened to you bruv? heartbreak?


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> says the guy whose doesn't want to marry bengali girl like his parents want... what happened to you bruv? heartbreak?


Nah...I'm fine. I wouldn't have any problem marrying a Bangladeshi girl......but now my life is too involved with a nice Swedish girl.....I will consider my parents proposal if I get dumped.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Nah...I'm fine. I wouldn't have any problem marrying a Bangladeshi girl......but now my life is too involved with a nice Swedish girl.....I will consider my parents proposal if I get dumped.


please don;t be the guy whose wife left him for another stronger man at his 40s-50s. me personally, i don;t care to get into a relationship again.... atleast not in the next 4 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Not much chilling going on in Bangladesh


----------



## Reichsmarschall

this thread has 71 pages what a coincidence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Reichsmarschall said:


> this thread has 71 pages what a coincidence



I guess Bangladesh only chilled till 71 and then went full retard.
Hey by the way you should drive on the left side of the road not right.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

El Sidd said:


> Hey by the way you should drive on the left side of the road not right.


i dont drive


----------



## El Sidd

Reichsmarschall said:


> i dont drive



you should be protesting then


----------



## Reichsmarschall

El Sidd said:


> you should be protesting then


why?


----------



## El Sidd

Reichsmarschall said:


> why?



its fashion
everybody protests


----------



## Gibbs

Bangladesh national Rugby 7's team won silver ware for the first time in their history at the Asia Rugby 7's trophy recently.. They won the bowl segment against Brunei.. Quite a commendable achievement for a new comer team.. Well done Bangladesh, Congratulations !!












Pakistan lost the plate final to Indonesia.. Pity not to see the Indians taking part.. UAE playing exclusively with British and Fijian exports won the Cup and they qualify to play the big boys of Asia Japan, South Korea, Hong Kong and Sri Lanka for the Asian Super series in October

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Ronin

North American B-25 Mitchell, 2nd Weather Squadron, Kurmitola Air Base,Dhaka 1945

©Esrar Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Protesting is not fashion. It happens when you have half a brain, a backbone and believe in something.

If you are mocking the student protests in Bangladesh - then understand these are twelve year olds. Who have more sense and understanding about what is right or wrong than the grown up sheeple in the rest of the subcontinent. This is what makes Bangladesh politically mature, unlike the rest of the subcontinent.

The right to protest is reserved for those few who are educated and possess above-average understanding in their own self-determination. It is usually a domain of societies where education, expectations of inclusive development, human rights and democracy has made some inroads. It has little to do with income levels.

If you don't have brains (nor balls), then no need to protest, you will keep getting exploited in feudal fashion, which is the norm in most of North India west of Bangladesh.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PLANET MONEY'S T-SHIRT PROJECT*
*Nixon And Kimchi: How The Garment Industry Came To Bangladesh*
December 2, 2013 8:04 AM ET
Heard on Morning Edition
ZOE CHACE






There are more than 4,000 garment factories in Bangladesh. One way or another, most of them trace their lineage to Abdul Majid Chowdhury, Noorul Quader and the 128 Bangladeshis who traveled to Korea 30 years ago.

Kainaz Amaria/NPR
_More details were added to this post after it was published. The new information was courtesy of Vidiya Khan, director of the Desh Group, and daughter of Noorul Quader._

Bangladesh was created out of chaos in the early 1970s, at a moment when millions in the country were dying from a combination of war and famine. The future looked exceedingly bleak.

*Interactive Documentary*



PLANET MONEY MAKES A T-SHIRT: The world behind a simple shirt, in five chapters

NPR
Abdul Majid Chowdhury and Noorul Quader were Bangladeshi businessmen who wanted to help their country. "We asked ourselves, 'What the hell do we want?' " Chowdhury recalls. The answer he and his friends arrived at: "We need employment. We need dollars."

Their solution involved Richard Nixon, an obscure but hugely influential trade deal, and a cultural struggle over kimchi.

At the time, Bangladesh had no modern economy to speak of. The country's main export was jute, a fiber used to make burlap sacks. So Quader and Chowdhury looked to textiles, an industry that had been a first step out of rural poverty for dozens of countries, stretching all the way back to the Industrial Revolution in England. One problem: Chowdhury didn't know the first thing about the textile business. "I did not know how many buttons I had in my shirt," he says.

A few decades earlier, South Korea had also been a largely rural country that was devastated by war and written off by much of the world. But, partly by learning to make clothes and sell them to the world, South Korea had climbed the ladder out of poverty.




PLANET MONEY MAKES A T-SHIRT: The Lives Of The Workers Who Made Our Shirts

NPR
Quader and the head of a major garment factory in South Korea had been in touch about the possibility of manufacturing in Bangladesh. So Quader sent Chowdhury to South Korea, where he toured a clothing factory full of women working at sewing machines. He knew instantly that women in Bangladesh could do the work.

Chowdhury sat down for a meeting with the head of Daewoo, the giant company that owned the factory. They talked to the guy for ten hours, until 2 in the morning. The meeting worked. Daewoo agreed to invest in a clothing factory in Bangladesh.

Help came from an unlikely source: President Richard Nixon. In the early '70s, clothes and textiles were pouring into the U.S. from South Korea and other countries and were threatening U.S. textile jobs. European countries were having the same problem. In response, Nixon worked with European leaders to create a global agreement called the Multi-Fiber Arrangement. The boring-sounding deal reshaped much of the global economy.

The MFA set firm quotas for how much clothing other countries could sell to the United States and European countries. The rules were incredibly detailed: Sri Lanka can sell only so many bras to the U.S. each year; China can sell this many T-shirts, and no more.





This is the guy who did the original deal with Daewoo, to start a major garment factory in Chittagong with Korean characteristics. Back then, Daewoo was a big T-shirt maker out of South Korea. The garment industry owners in Bangladesh are grateful to this man.

Zoe Chace/NPR
And, crucially, around the time Chowdhury made his trip to the Daewoo clothing factory, South Korea had hit its quota under the MFA. That gave Korean companies an incentive to set up shop somewhere else — like, say, Bangladesh — to be able to make clothes for export to the U.S.

Quader, with Chowdhury's help, wound up bringing a group of 128 of his countrymen to train with Daewoo in South Korea for six months. The culture clash was instant. "The problem we had was the stinky food — the kimchi," says Muhammad Nuruddin, one of the trainees, who still works in garments today. "We could not eat them ... Some girls were vomiting."

The Koreans were similarly weirded out by the Bangladeshis. It was the first time Kim Eun Hee, a trainer at Daewoo in charge of the collar-and-cuff section, had ever met someone from that part of the world. "When they were around, there were these different spices that I could smell from them," he recalls. "It was not too easy at first to approach them and to be near them."

But they worked through it. Kim Eun Hee even tried Bangladeshi food himself. "Once, they invited us to a special event that they prepared for us," he says. "They served some of their food to us, and we couldn't eat it. It was just repelling."

It was so awkward, that the boss had to intervene. "Our CEO actually called all of us out," Kim says. "He brought us to a corner room and said, 'We're going to be living in an international society, and this is something we're going to have to endure. So suck it up and just eat it.' "

The CEO was right: In 1980, Kim Eun Hee flew to Bangladesh to help set up the country's first export-oriented garment factory, Desh Garments, led by Noorul Quader, the Chairman and Managing Director. Quader hired Chowdhury to work with him as a director.

In the 30 years since then, Bangladesh has become one of the world's largest exporters of apparel. This has created millions of jobs and helped drive down the country's poverty rate, but the rapid change has also created new problems for Bangladesh. This was made tragically clear earlier this year, when the Rana Plaza factory building collapsed, killing more than 1,000 workers.

Today, there are more than 4,000 garment factories in Bangladesh. One way or another, most of them trace their lineage to Quader, Chowdhury and the 128 Bangladeshis who traveled to Korea 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bête noire

14-0 goals! Holy Shyt!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Im bek... 

Form house arrest...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bête noire

@Homo Sapiens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Ashik Mahmud said:


> @Homo Sapiens


Wow!!!!!!!!! my PDF post as a reference!! feeling proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2490668884307250









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988610127982564









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=988698151307095

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Eid Mubarak Bhaibonera - bhalo theko ebong Eid-er doa ar shuvokamona roilo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asgur

Eid Mubaraq!
keep on hustling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Eid Mubarak!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

I hate reddit, but a friend of mine that likes it linked me this.

For any single,lonely, and rich men in Dhaka on this forum I have some good yet sketchy news. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fbangladesh%252Fcomments%252F9891np%252F


----------



## The Ronin

Shamshernagar Air Base at Moulvibazar in 1945

©Esrar Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Doomstar said:


> I hate reddit, but a friend of mine that likes it linked me this.
> 
> For any single,lonely, and rich men in Dhaka on this forum I have some good yet sketchy news.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fbangladesh%252Fcomments%252F9891np%252F



Well rich people can find plenty of 'kepts' (good looking ones at that) in Dhaka to get plenty of 'fringe benefits' locally. Why would they fork out good money for some opportunist honey looking for a sugar daddy?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well rich people can find plenty of 'kepts' (good looking ones at that) in Dhaka to get plenty of 'fringe benefits' locally. Why would they fork out good money for some opportunist honey looking for a sugar daddy?


Tell her to come back four years later... she could call me daddy xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Michael Corleone said:


> Tell her to come back four years later... she could call me daddy xD



Ya haraam Khaled.


----------



## Michael Corleone

bd_4_ever said:


> Ya haraam Khaled.


np, will go to hajj when i become frail and ask for forgiveness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> np, will go to hajj when i become frail and ask for forgiveness



Ha ha classic 

OK I found interesting bit of British comedy about Bangladesh...apologies if someone posted earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Contactless payments arrive in Bangladesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

If you're a Bangladeshi living in Canada I have good news. 

Tim Hortons may open outlets in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Doomstar said:


> If you're a Bangladeshi living in Canada I have good news.
> 
> Tim Hortons may open outlets in Dhaka



MORE DIABETES FOR EVERYONE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> MORE DIABETES FOR EVERYONE!



I don't know. I think Diabetes critical mass has already been attained! 

Bengali gene may have developed some resistance against sugar assimilation in the blood. Look at the sugary treats to be found at this new joint 'Tuscany' in Banani...yours truly is a regular client with little discernible weight change. The decor is nothing special but the desserts are to die for...

https://www.facebook.com/Tuscany-The-Traditional-Italian-Cuisine-1524613330920661/





NY Cheesecake





Chocolate Cake










Wild Forest Cake





Chocolate eclairs





Blue berry cheese cake





Queen Cake





And last but not least - the piece de resistance - Red Velvet Cake

Take your current beau over there, they will be putty in your hands I guarantee....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know. I think Diabetes critical mass has already been attained!
> 
> *Bengali gene may have developed some resistance against sugar assimilation in the blood.* Look at the sugary treats to be found at this new joint 'Tuscany' in Banani...yours truly is a regular client with little discernible weight change. The decor is nothing special but the desserts are to die for...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Tuscany-The-Traditional-Italian-Cuisine-1524613330920661/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NY Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Forest Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate eclairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue berry cheese cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least - the piece de resistance - Red Velvet Cake
> 
> Take your current beau over there, they will be putty in your hands I guarantee....


Unfortunately this isn't true. Type 2 diabetes is quite high among south asian populations. It's rising high in BD and it's bound to increase even further with the decline of infectious diseases. Already among diaspora there is a disproportionate amount of south asians affected by diabetes compared to other ethnic groups.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Doomstar said:


> Unfortunately this isn't true. Type 2 diabetes is quite high among south asian populations. It's rising high in BD and it's bound to increase even further with the decline of infectious diseases. Already among diaspora there is a disproportionate amount of south asians affected by diabetes compared to other ethnic groups.


he must have been sarcastic mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Michael Corleone said:


> he must have been sarcastic mate


Welp, guess my sarcasm detector is broken.


----------



## The Ronin

খুদা কে ওয়াস্তে হামকো বাংলাদেশ বানাদো














For the **** lover of Bangladesh who thought Pakistan is a great nation in everything and much ahead than Bangladesh

Hope those piece of shits will see the full video because they know more about Urdu than Bangla





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> খুদা কে ওয়াস্তে হামকো বাংলাদেশ বানাদো
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the **** lover of Bangladesh who thought Pakistan is a great nation in everything and much ahead than Bangladesh
> 
> Hope those piece of shits will see the full video because they know more about Urdu than Bangla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Video Unavailable...


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

The Ronin said:


> I can still see, do you have FB id??


Yes...


----------



## The Ronin

Cycle Macson said:


> Yes...



then i don't know, video is still here.


----------



## bête noire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036267773150814209Look at the name of the video poster!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Ashik Mahmud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036267773150814209Look at the name of the video poster!


Lmao. 100 the guy in charge of the Norwegian account is a Bengali xD


----------



## Bilal9

New York City's Most Popular Languages by Neighborhood (Borough), other than English and Chinese, Bengali is in a very prominent third spot in at least six neighborhoods...Punjabi is in one neighborhood, but Hindi nowhere in sight...if I am wrong let me know.

https://www.businessinsider.com/new...attery-park-city-greenwich-village-and-soho-1

Here are the names of the neighborhoods:

Brooklyn CD 5: East New York & Starrett City
Queens CD 3: Jackson Heights & North Corona*




*

Queens CD 10: Howard Beach & Ozone Park

Queens CD 12: Jamaica, Hollis & St. Albans
Bronx CD 7: Bedford Park, Fordham North & Norwood
Bronx CD 9: Castle Hill, Clason Point & Parkchester

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> New York City's Most Popular Languages by Neighborhood (Borough), other than English and Chinese, Bengali is in a very prominent third spot in at least six neighborhoods...Punjabi is in one neighborhood, but Hindi nowhere in sight...if I am wrong let me know.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/new...attery-park-city-greenwich-village-and-soho-1
> 
> Here are the names of the neighborhoods:
> 
> Brooklyn CD 5: East New York & Starrett City
> Queens CD 3: Jackson Heights & North Corona*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Queens CD 10: Howard Beach & Ozone Park
> 
> Queens CD 12: Jamaica, Hollis & St. Albans
> Bronx CD 7: Bedford Park, Fordham North & Norwood
> Bronx CD 9: Castle Hill, Clason Point & Parkchester



Sounds accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

*Bangladesh's first-ever albino tiger*
https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...albino-tiger-cub-doing-well-at-chittagong-zoo

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> *Bangladesh's first-ever albino tiger*
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...albino-tiger-cub-doing-well-at-chittagong-zoo
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



More Albino tiger images. Damn these things are adorable!

Ms. Blue Eyes snarling to scare onlookers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> *Bangladesh's first-ever albino tiger*
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...albino-tiger-cub-doing-well-at-chittagong-zoo
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



More Albino tiger images. Damn these things are adorable!

Ms. Blue Eyes snarling to scare onlookers. No teeth though... 





Cuteness Overload!!









Where is our resident Bangladeshi Catlover??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2002950193076307


----------



## Species

Guys, anybody watched the match today? Tamim Iqbal has taken dedication and bravery in cricket to whole new level! Was an amazing scene to watch!


----------



## The Ronin

Species said:


> Guys, anybody watched the match today? Tamim Iqbal has taken dedication and bravery in cricket to whole new level!







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Bhaibrothers, tell me how to change from country flag in profile section!


----------



## Species

City of Magic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Species said:


> City of Magic!


Oh please, Dhaka is the second worse city to live. Jakanaka cinematic videos will not change that...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Oh please, Dhaka is the second worse city to live. Jakanaka cinematic videos will not change that...



True that, let's rejoice the positive side of this once great city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Mates lets have some discussion here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/canada-declares-myanmar-rohingya-killings-genocide.578297/


----------



## Michael Corleone

anyone here identify as an atheist or agnostic?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> anyone here identify as an atheist or agnostic?


I do. Agnostic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Michael Corleone said:


> anyone here identify as an atheist or agnostic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

This forum is just getting from worse to worst. The same tag-team-hijacking of every thread. Now they have even started to create false-flag ids to pollute the threads.

This is no more just some random trolling now. I'm not going to mention the names here but some of these guys have become extremely revengeful and obsessive which is sick. Just a recent incident, a user, after getting debunked and ridiculed for making unsubstantiated comments in a thread, has now started to hijack other threads by tagging other like-minded users to troll and flamebait to derail the threads. There are plenty of other similar examples.

With elections in Bangladesh nearing, this forum will receive heavier traffic in the coming days. Is it time to have a resident moderator here?

@The Eagle @waz @WebMaster @Oscar @Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bête noire

Michael Corleone said:


> anyone here identify as an atheist or agnostic?


Atheist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

i do think agnosticism has a valid argument compared to atheism.. looking more into it before having an opinion


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> i do think agnosticism has a valid argument compared to atheism.. looking more into it before having an opinion


Agnostics are confused people...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Agnostics are confused people...


Most scientists are agnostic


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> Most scientists are agnostic


And, they're confused about religion...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Flynn Swagmire said:


> And, they're confused about religion...


like to disagree, they do believe in civility without the need of religion, because let's just say if religion is what is keeping you from doing bad things... then you're just a piece of shit


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Michael Corleone said:


> like to disagree, they do believe in civility without the need of religion, because let's just say if religion is what is keeping you from doing bad things... then you're just a piece of shit


Ah ha, Im failing to express myself here.

Peoples like me are confused about the purpose of religion. Every religion has confusing laws and practices...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Ah ha, Im failing to express myself here.
> 
> Peoples like me are confused about the purpose of religion. Every religion has confusing laws and practices...


i think you missed a couple of religious classes xD but all jokes aside... anyone who believes there is something out there other than the life we have rn, is delusional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Mates lets have some discussion here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/canada-declares-myanmar-rohingya-killings-genocide.578297/


That thread went better than the usual thread on this kind of topic at least. 



Michael Corleone said:


> anyone here identify as an atheist or agnostic?


Even better. Apatheist.
I don't really care anymore


----------



## Imran Khan

Michael Corleone said:


> i do think agnosticism has a valid argument compared to atheism.. looking more into it before having an opinion


agnosticism is good as its did not apply anything on you . it just simply format a person like hard disk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Agnosticism is not religious belief/faith or the lack of it.
It is the state of being open to new information as opposed to being rigid about your current belief and/or knowledge.

Once can be an agnostic-atheist, agnostic-Muslim, etc..

I myself, like to keep an open mind in terms of understanding religious text rather than following a set school of thought such as Salafi, Hanafi, etc..


----------



## Anubis

Michael Corleone said:


> i do think agnosticism has a valid argument compared to atheism.. looking more into it before having an opinion


Most atheists are agnostics...most sane agnostics are atheists...they are answers to different questions.
Q1.Is there a god?
There are 3 possible answers to this i)Yes,ii)No,iii)I don't know...Since you cannot logically disprove the existence of anything(unless within a closed system) most rational people would answer iii)I don't know which makes them agnostics.
Q2. Do you believe in god?
There are only two possible answers to this question i)Yes,ii)No...if your answer to the first question was I don't know(ie you are an agnostic)...the answer to the second question should be No making you an atheist.
These two things are not mutually exclusive.



Al-Ansar said:


> Agnosticism is not religious belief/faith or the lack of it.
> It is the state of being open to new information as opposed to being rigid about your current belief and/or knowledge.
> 
> Once can be an agnostic-atheist, agnostic-Muslim, etc..
> 
> I myself, like to keep an open mind in terms of understanding religious text rather than following a set school of thought such as Salafi, Hanafi, etc..


You can't be an agnostic-Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Anubis said:


> You can't be an agnostic-Muslim.



Depends on what you mean by "agnostic" in this context:
If you mean being doubtful about God's existence then you would be correct.

However, if you mean being doubtful about the interpretation of the religion in general by traditional schools, you can in fact be an Agnostic-Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Doomstar said:


> Even better. Apatheist.
> I don't really care anymore


xD best answer so far



Anubis said:


> Most atheists are agnostics...most sane agnostics are atheists...they are answers to different questions.
> Q1.Is there a god?
> There are 3 possible answers to this i)Yes,ii)No,iii)I don't know...Since you cannot logically disprove the existence of anything(unless within a closed system) most rational people would answer iii)I don't know which makes them agnostics.
> Q2. Do you believe in god?
> There are only two possible answers to this question i)Yes,ii)No...if your answer to the first question was I don't know(ie you are an agnostic)...the answer to the second question should be No making you an atheist.
> These two things are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> You can't be an agnostic-Muslim.


if i am asked the same question... i would stick to agnostic consensus that i can't prove or disprove the existence of god... and answer to the second would be a little more complicated than a yes or no...
but there's a third question that i like to ask myself nowadays... am i really that lonely to believe there's someone looking out after me?.... well, lonely... yes... but do i expect or care for a higher power to look after me?... certainly not



Imran Khan said:


> agnosticism is good as its did not apply anything on you . it just simply format a person like hard disk


not sure what you're trying to say but i'll give you a nice C in our chill thread


----------



## Anubis

Michael Corleone said:


> xD best answer so far
> 
> 
> if i am asked the same question... i would stick to agnostic consensus that i can't prove or disprove the existence of god... and answer to the second would be a little more complicated than a yes or no...
> but there's a third question that i like to ask myself nowadays... am i really that lonely to believe there's someone looking out after me?.... well, lonely... yes... but do i expect or care for a higher power to look after me?... certainly not
> 
> 
> not sure what you're trying to say but i'll give you a nice C in our chill thread


people's lonliness,fear of death are what led to the birth of god in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anubis said:


> people's lonliness,fear of death are what led to the birth of god in the first place.


yeah... fortunately i have none... i appreaciate the loneliness that comes with my profession and it's more apparent this year... but i've never been this happy....
and i would have no regrets if i am to die at this moement... i would like to think i achieved the pinnacle of my life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> anyone here identify as an atheist or agnostic?


Agnostic.



Anubis said:


> people's lonliness,fear of death are what led to the birth of god in the first place.


The fact that we don't know what happens after death, our ancestors came up with the concept of gods.
The strange thing is every civilization has this concept of gods/deities/higher powers...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

Al-Ansar said:


> Once can be an agnostic-atheist, agnostic-Muslim, etc..



An Atheist is a person who doesn't believe in any god or religion.

An Agnostic is a person which doesn't believe in or practices any Organized religion but does believe that some supreme being exists and is open to different interpretations without following any organised belief. Once he starts to believe in some religion, he won't be considered as an Agnostic anymore.

As for Agnostic Muslim, the more suitable term here is Cultural Muslim - a person who classifies himself as a Muslim but doesn't practice religion and have doubts about it. 

Another term is Non practicing Muslim - a person who believes in Islam but doesn't practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Valar. said:


> An Atheist is a person who doesn't believe in any god or religion.
> 
> An Agnostic is a person which doesn't believe in or practices any Organized religion but does believe that some supreme being exists and is open to different interpretations without following any organised belief. Once he starts to believe in some religion, he won't be considered as an Agnostic anymore.
> 
> As for Agnostic Muslim, the more suitable term here is Cultural Muslim - a person who classifies himself as a Muslim but doesn't practice religion and have doubts about it.
> 
> Another term is Non practicing Muslim - a person who believes in Islam but doesn't practice.


Instead of trolling, you should post this type of informative and logical posts...

Cheers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

@Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan 
Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

Anubis said:


> @Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan
> Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?



Purpose of life is to find purpose of life.
If you are lucky, you'll find one.
If you are not, you'll die trying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Anubis said:


> @Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan
> Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?


there are so many other facts which a person can not deny . i have family i love them so i work hard for them . i have a beautiful country i work for my country . i have hobbies i enjoy reading books fishing drinking alcohol alone in front of beautiful margalla hills .i feel depression years ago but recent years all is beautiful . lets live a nice life enjoy and sure we will be wiped out soon as our ancestors. no one will remember us after 50 years . since we will die gov will delete our files people will start forgetting us soon our kids will be busy in own lives and forget us . our grand kids will know our names only and their kids will have 0 relation with us . i a person go to my home after 100 years and knock the door ask my name i think no one will be able to answer . same our friends relatives will also wiped out and finally no one will be remain its truth . life is till we breath .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Anubis said:


> @Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan
> Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?


Im too confused to answer this question...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Valar. said:


> An Atheist is a person who doesn't believe in any god or religion.
> 
> An Agnostic is a person which doesn't believe in or practices any Organized religion but does believe that some supreme being exists and is open to different interpretations without following any organised belief. Once he starts to believe in some religion, he won't be considered as an Agnostic anymore.
> 
> As for Agnostic Muslim, the more suitable term here is Cultural Muslim - a person who classifies himself as a Muslim but doesn't practice religion and have doubts about it.
> 
> Another term is Non practicing Muslim - a person who believes in Islam but doesn't practice.


so i'm a non practicing muslim with some liking to the concept of agnosticism



Anubis said:


> @Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan
> Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?


i don't believe in religion to be frank.... but i do like to see religion as a discipline/ way of life that can be followed



Imran Khan said:


> there are so many other facts which a person can not deny . i have family i love them so i work hard for them . i have a beautiful country i work for my country . i have hobbies i enjoy reading books fishing drinking alcohol alone in front of beautiful margalla hills .i feel depression years ago but recent years all is beautiful . lets live a nice life enjoy and sure we will be wiped out soon as our ancestors. no one will remember us after 50 years . since we will die gov will delete our files people will start forgetting us soon our kids will be busy in own lives and forget us . our grand kids will know our names only and their kids will have 0 relation with us . i a person go to my home after 100 years and knock the door ask my name i think no one will be able to answer . same our friends relatives will also wiped out and finally no one will be remain its truth . life is till we breath .


yes! you're right, once our heart stops.... nothing else matter. _^__^_^__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mage

Anubis said:


> @Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan
> Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?


We'll I'm a nihilist. And I'm fine with life being totally pointless. 

I'm sometimes a solipsist as well. I wonder if anything is real at all or whether everything is a simulation.....even if there is a higher power, its impossible to know what it is and what it wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

All of us are more or less sewer rats, fantasizing about being in another (higher) dimension, like in the movie series 'Matrix'. In between you find time to have a few nookies here and there, sniff a few pleasant (to us) things, squeeze out a few litters, then you're dead.

Once you're dead, you're gone....Le fin.....



Anubis said:


> @Michael Corleone @Mage @Flynn Swagmire @Imran Khan
> Important question...since none of you really believe in god I assume you do not believe in any ultimate purpose either.We are just some organisms on a spec of dust in a huge universe.Do you find the thought depressing? Do you ever feel like not doing something since there is no point?



You didn't tag me but here goes.

About us being the only organisms is doubtful since existence of habitable planets (and existence of intelligent life) in Alpha Centauri and other distant solar systems within less than five light years is more or less possible. 

I don't find it depressing because as organisms we are rather primitive, on a lower evolution stage and limited to only the five senses and some claim, maybe an intuitive sixth sense. Just because we cannot sense it, does not mean it does not exist. Things could exist beyond our perception level (vision, sight sound, touch etc.)

So resigning oneself into 'not doing anything' may not be the best option. As organisms, our seed (spermatozoa) behaves in pretty aggressive manner anyway, so 'not doing something' (especially if you are a male) is not in our biological signature or DNA. Watch sperm cell activity on YouTube sometimes....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Anubis

Bilal9 said:


> All of us are more or less sewer rats, fantasizing about being in another (higher) dimension, like in the movie series 'Matrix'. In between you find time to have a few nookies here and there, sniff a few pleasant (to us) things, squeeze out a few litters, then you're dead.
> 
> Once you're dead, you're gone....Le fin.....
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't tag me but here goes.
> 
> About us being the only organisms is doubtful since existence of habitable planets (and existence of intelligent life) in Alpha Centauri and other distant solar systems within less than five light years is more or less possible.
> 
> I don't find it depressing because as organisms we are rather primitive, on a lower evolution stage and limited to only the five senses and some claim, maybe an intuitive sixth sense. Just because we cannot sense it, does not mean it does not exist. Things could exist beyond our perception level (vision, sight sound, touch etc.)
> 
> So resigning oneself into 'not doing anything' may not be the best option. As organisms, our seed (spermatozoa) behaves in pretty aggressive manner anyway, so 'not doing something' (especially if you are a male) is not in our biological signature or DNA. Watch sperm cell activity on YouTube sometimes....


I wasn't suggesting that we are alone...what I meant was do you feel demotivated to do good things becuase there is no ultimate purpose? Whats the point of making something like grameen bank or brac if you are going to die anyway..theres no heaven you can go to...the only benefit is people might remember your name for maybe one more generation...even that wont benefit you after you are dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Anubis said:


> I wasn't suggesting that we are alone...what I meant was do you feel demotivated to do good things becuase there is no ultimate purpose? Whats the point of making something like grameen bank or brac if you are going to die anyway..theres no heaven you can go to...the only benefit is people might remember your name for maybe one more generation...even that wont benefit you after you are dead.


Well the good things I do(I might not do many,but still) are not to go to heaven. I do good things mostly because I like(feel like) doing those.


----------



## Anubis

Mage said:


> Well the good things I do(I might not do many,but still) are not to go to heaven. I do good things mostly because I like(feel like) doing those.


Mental satisfaction is your reward then.


----------



## 24 Hours

Anubis said:


> I wasn't suggesting that we are alone...what I meant was do you feel demotivated to do good things becuase there is no ultimate purpose? Whats the point of making something like grameen bank or brac if you are going to die anyway..theres no heaven you can go to...the only benefit is people might remember your name for maybe one more generation...even that wont benefit you after you are dead.


Well at this point I figure I'm living to the best of my ability for the sake of others, e.g. friends, family. If there is an outside force, a higher power I don't feel any connection......yet. If I can live a good life that will work for the people I care about then I think that's enough for me to keep on living with my head held high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Anubis said:


> I wasn't suggesting that we are alone...what I meant was do you feel demotivated to do good things becuase there is no ultimate purpose? Whats the point of making something like grameen bank or brac if you are going to die anyway..theres no heaven you can go to...the only benefit is people might remember your name for maybe one more generation...even that wont benefit you after you are dead.



@Anubis you made a good cameo here btw, well done


----------



## Bilal9

Anubis said:


> I wasn't suggesting that we are alone...what I meant was do you feel demotivated to do good things becuase there is no ultimate purpose? Whats the point of making something like grameen bank or brac if you are going to die anyway..theres no heaven you can go to...the only benefit is people might remember your name for maybe one more generation...even that wont benefit you after you are dead.



Some people aren't really looking for rewards - they do it as a natural self-satisfaction exercise.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> whether everything is a simulation.....even if there is a higher power, its impossible to know what it is and what it wants.


i believe it's been proven wrong that we can't possibly be living in a simulation ie (the universe)
i like to think of the higher power as a dude working in a lab with some blood agar and culture media... slap some smear on and let it grow.... i like to think of us living beings as the bacteria colony and the higher being as the dude.... end of the day, us worshiping that higher being doesn;t matter.... what matters is whether he will clean up the culture media and destroy the colony (which we like to think of as the judgement day or the universe cooling off or in other words heat death
... oh wait... that's progressiion of it all after



Mage said:


> Well the good things I do(I might not do many,but still) are not to go to heaven. I do good things mostly because I like(feel like) doing those.



that makes you a good human, if religion is the only thing keeping you from doing bad things, then you're just a shitty human

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> i believe it's been proven wrong that we can't possibly be living in a simulation ie (the universe)
> i like to think of the higher power as a dude working in a lab with some blood agar and culture media... slap some smear on and let it grow.... i like to think of us living beings as the bacteria colony and the higher being as the dude.... end of the day, us worshiping that higher being doesn;t matter.... what matters is whether he will clean up the culture media and destroy the colony (which we like to think of as the judgement day or the universe cooling off or in other words heat death
> ... oh wait... that's progressiion of it all after
> 
> 
> 
> that makes you a good human, if religion is the only thing keeping you from doing bad things, then you're just a shitty human


How it's been proven?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> How it's been proven?


https://cosmosmagazine.com/physics/physicists-find-we-re-not-living-in-a-computer-simulation

There is a very good theoretical physics channel on YouTube that talks about simulating the universe, I’ll tag you in chill thread when I find it.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2134302396621566

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Wow what happened to AB? Sad.....

CTG instantaneous crash response,training paid off....






F7 BGI bird strike emergency at Dhaka and ATC exhanges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

The Ronin said:


>



Have been just listening to his songs for the last 2 days. We have really lost a legend!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

I find it interesting how the number of patents developed in a country are so important to some people. Of course it is true that we could never develop a situation in Bangladesh for true engineering research or patents. That may change soon with pharmaceuticals however.

One exception is Dr. Abdus Suttar Khan from Comilla, Bangladesh. He did fundamental research in US for UNITED TECHNOLOGIES and NASA, among others on abrasion resistant and high temperature alloys used in supercruise engines as well as structural aerospace components. It is his work that enabled the F-15 and F-16 fighter platforms fly with so little weight and avoid fuel consumption penalties.

I am proud of him. 



Here are some alloy patents he worked on in the early 2000s before he passed away,

https://patents.google.com/patent/US7264887B2/en?inventor=Abdus+Suttar+Khan

https://patents.google.com/patent/WO2005038074A1/en?inventor=Abdus+Suttar+Khan

https://patents.google.com/patent/EP1491658A1/en?inventor=Abdus+Suttar+Khan

https://patents.google.com/patent/EP1491659A1/en?inventor=Abdus+Suttar+Khan

https://patents.google.com/patent/US7851027B2/en?inventor=Abdus+Suttar+Khan&page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Some people are closer to animals than human beings....

https://www.indiablooms.com/news-de...-for-allegedly-raping-100-year-old-woman.html


----------



## Bengal Tiger 71

*আগামীতে ক্ষমতায় আসলে বিমান বাহিনীকে আরো আধুনিক করা হবে: প্রধানমন্ত্রী*








প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা বলেছেন, আগামীতে ক্ষমতায় আসলে বিমান বাহিনীকে আরো আধুনিক করা হবে।

বৃহস্পতিবার দুপুরে বিমান বাহিনী একাডেমি যশোরে ‘ বঙ্গবন্ধু কমপ্লেক্স’ এর উদ্বোধন এবং ভিডিও কনফারেন্সের মাধ্যমে বিমান বাহিনী ঘাঁটি জহুরুল হক চট্টগ্রামে ‘বিমান সেনা প্রশিক্ষণ ইনস্টিটিউট’ এর ভিত্তি প্রস্তর স্থাপন শেষে প্রধানমন্ত্রী এ কথা বলেন।

প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেন, আমরা কারো সঙ্গে যুদ্ধ করতে চাই না। কিন্তু আক্রান্ত হলে চুপ থাকবো না। আমরা চাই আমাদের দেশ এগিয়ে যাচ্ছে, আরো এগিয়ে যাক।

বিমান বাহিনীর সদস্যদের উদ্দেশ্যে করে প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেন, আত্মবিশ্বাস, আত্মমর্যাদাবোধ একটি জাতিকে এগিয়ে নিয়ে যেতে পারে। সততা, দক্ষতা প্রতিটি কর্মক্ষেত্রে শক্তি যোগায়। সে কথা মনে রেখে দেশ প্রেমে উদ্বোদ্ধ হয়ে এই দেশকে আরো উন্নত সমৃদ্ধ করে গড়ে তুলবেন, সেটাই আমি সকলের কাছে আশা করি।

এসময় ফোর্সেস গোল ২০৩০ অনুযায়ী বিমান বাহিনীকে সুসজ্জিত আধুনিক বাহিনী হিসেবে গড়ে তোলার ঘোষণা দেন প্রধানমন্ত্রী।


*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said that in future, the air force will be modernized in future.*

After the inauguration of 'Bangabandhu Complex' at Air Force Academy Jessore on Thursday noon, the Prime Minister said this after establishing the foundation stone of the BAF Base Jahurul Haque Chittagong 'Biman Sainik Training Institute'.

*The Prime Minister said, we do not want to fight with anybody. But do not be silent if attacked. We want our country to move forward, let's go further.*

For the members of Air Force, the Prime Minister said, confidence, self-esteem can lead a nation. Honesty, efficiency, empowers each workplace. Keeping this in mind, the country will be embraced in love and make this country more prosperous, that is what I hope for everyone.

In the meantime, the Prime Minister announced the formation of the Air Force as a modern army of modern forces according to Forces Goal 2030.

We hope so next term of AL we can see the deal of MRCA,Submarine,long range missile, battle tank, guided missile frigate.


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> I find it interesting how the number of patents developed in a country are so important to some people. Of course it is true that we could never develop a situation in Bangladesh for true engineering research or patents. That may change soon with pharmaceuticals however.



Have seen a lot of "may'' "will" "can" & "could" before. If the actual results delivered differs a lot from the promises.


----------



## Mage

Mod na khaile toder mathe khuobe na. Murukkho gorib. Mod kha.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=900722406796548


----------



## Species

Looks like the addition of the 787 has transformed Biman?





@Bilal9 @TopCat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Cheap and efficient target elimination...


----------



## Bilal9

gslv mk3 said:


> Have seen a lot of "may'' "will" "can" & "could" before. If the actual results delivered differs a lot from the promises.



Can we include actual improvements in sanitation standards in India as a 'result'? Where are the promised patents for those?



Bengal Tiger 71 said:


> *আগামীতে ক্ষমতায় আসলে বিমান বাহিনীকে আরো আধুনিক করা হবে: প্রধানমন্ত্রী*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> প্রধানমন্ত্রী শেখ হাসিনা বলেছেন, আগামীতে ক্ষমতায় আসলে বিমান বাহিনীকে আরো আধুনিক করা হবে।
> 
> বৃহস্পতিবার দুপুরে বিমান বাহিনী একাডেমি যশোরে ‘ বঙ্গবন্ধু কমপ্লেক্স’ এর উদ্বোধন এবং ভিডিও কনফারেন্সের মাধ্যমে বিমান বাহিনী ঘাঁটি জহুরুল হক চট্টগ্রামে ‘বিমান সেনা প্রশিক্ষণ ইনস্টিটিউট’ এর ভিত্তি প্রস্তর স্থাপন শেষে প্রধানমন্ত্রী এ কথা বলেন।
> 
> প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেন, আমরা কারো সঙ্গে যুদ্ধ করতে চাই না। কিন্তু আক্রান্ত হলে চুপ থাকবো না। আমরা চাই আমাদের দেশ এগিয়ে যাচ্ছে, আরো এগিয়ে যাক।
> 
> বিমান বাহিনীর সদস্যদের উদ্দেশ্যে করে প্রধানমন্ত্রী বলেন, আত্মবিশ্বাস, আত্মমর্যাদাবোধ একটি জাতিকে এগিয়ে নিয়ে যেতে পারে। সততা, দক্ষতা প্রতিটি কর্মক্ষেত্রে শক্তি যোগায়। সে কথা মনে রেখে দেশ প্রেমে উদ্বোদ্ধ হয়ে এই দেশকে আরো উন্নত সমৃদ্ধ করে গড়ে তুলবেন, সেটাই আমি সকলের কাছে আশা করি।
> 
> এসময় ফোর্সেস গোল ২০৩০ অনুযায়ী বিমান বাহিনীকে সুসজ্জিত আধুনিক বাহিনী হিসেবে গড়ে তোলার ঘোষণা দেন প্রধানমন্ত্রী।
> 
> 
> *Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has said that in future, the air force will be modernized in future.*
> 
> After the inauguration of 'Bangabandhu Complex' at Air Force Academy Jessore on Thursday noon, the Prime Minister said this after establishing the foundation stone of the BAF Base Jahurul Haque Chittagong 'Biman Sainik Training Institute'.
> 
> *The Prime Minister said, we do not want to fight with anybody. But do not be silent if attacked. We want our country to move forward, let's go further.*
> 
> For the members of Air Force, the Prime Minister said, confidence, self-esteem can lead a nation. Honesty, efficiency, empowers each workplace. Keeping this in mind, the country will be embraced in love and make this country more prosperous, that is what I hope for everyone.
> 
> In the meantime, the Prime Minister announced the formation of the Air Force as a modern army of modern forces according to Forces Goal 2030.
> 
> We hope so next term of AL we can see the deal of MRCA,Submarine,long range missile, battle tank, guided missile frigate.



There you go, she made the promise. Done deal.

Now no more talk. Light off koira nakey tel dia ghumao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Bilal9 said:


> Can we include actual improvements in sanitation standards in India as a 'result'?



Which is delivering results...


----------



## Valar.

(based on convo on page 76)
A question for Atheist/Agnostic guys from Muslim background here:

If your loved ones dies, would you offer/participate in his/her funeral prayer(Namaz-e-Janaza)?


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Valar. said:


> (based on convo on page 76)
> A question for Atheist/Agnostic guys from Muslim background here:
> 
> If your loved ones dies, would you offer/participate in his/her funeral prayer(Namaz-e-Janaza)?


Yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Flynn Swagmire said:


> Yes!


 
Same here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

http://khwcc.blogspot.com/2014/10/a-visit-from-bangladesh.html
i was looking for a watchmaker to service my watch when i visit bangladesh... i found that the only watchmaker who's swiss trained in indian subcontinent is a bangladeshi... i think i will train from him after i'm done with studies


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 24 Hours

Valar. said:


> (based on convo on page 76)
> A question for Atheist/Agnostic guys from Muslim background here:
> 
> If your loved ones dies, would you offer/participate in his/her funeral prayer(Namaz-e-Janaza)?


Absolutely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Jamal Nazrul Islam*



Islam in Chittagong (January 2012)
*Native name* জামাল নজরুল ইসলাম
*Born* 24 February 1939
Jhenaidah, Bengal Presidency,
*Died* 16 March 2013 (aged 74)
Chittagong, Bangladesh
*Resting place* Garibullah Shah Mazar Graveyard
*Education* DSc (Physics)
*Alma mater* University of Cambridge
University of Calcutta
*Awards* Ekushey Padak (2001)
*Scientific career
Fields* Theoretical physics
Applied Mathematics
Mathematical physics
Cosmology
General relativity
Quantum field theory

*Jamal Nazrul Islam* (24 February 1939 – 16 March 2013) was a Bangladeshi mathematical physicist and cosmologist. Some have compared his contribution to science as equivalent to that of Stephen Hawking.

He was a professor at University of Chittagong, served as a member of the advisory board at Shahjalal University of Science and Technology and member of the syndicate at Chittagong University of Engineering & Technology until his death .[1] 

He also served as the director of the Research Center for Mathematical and Physical Sciences (RCMPS) at the University of Chittagong, Chattogram, Bangladesh. He was awarded Ekushey Padak in 2000 by the Government of Bangladesh. [2]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamal_Nazrul_Islam

*Selected publications[edit]*
*Books authored/coauthored/edited[edit]*

Islam, J.N. (1983): _The Ultimate Fate of the Universe_. Cambridge University Press, Cambridge, England. ISBN 978-0-521-11312-0. (Digital print version published in 2009).
Bonnor, W.B., Islam, J.N., MacCallum, M.A.H. (eds.)(1983): _Classical General Relativity: Proceedings of the Conference on Classical (Non-Quantum) General Relativity_, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge, England. ISBN 0-521-26747-1.
Islam, J.N. (1985): _Rotating Fields in General Relativity_, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge, England. ISBN 978-0-521-11311-3. (Digital print version published in 2009).
Islam, J.N. (1992, 2nd edition 2001): _An Introduction to Mathematical Cosmology_, Cambridge University Press, Cambridge, England. ISBN 0-521-49973-9.
*Scholarly articles[edit]*

Islam, J.N.: Modified Mandelstam Representation for Heavy Particles. _J. Math. Phys._ *3*, 1098-1106 (1962). DOI:10.1063/1.1703852
Islam, J.N.: Acnodes and Cusps and the Mandelstam Representation. _J. Math. Phys._ *4*, 872-878 (1963). DOI:10.1063/1.1704012
Islam, J.N., Kim, Y.S.: Analytic Property of Three-Body Unitarity Integral. _Phys. Rev._ *138*, B1222–B1229 (1965). DOI:10.1103/PhysRev.138.B1222
Islam, J.N.: Leading Landau Curves of a Class of Feynman Diagrams. _J. Math. Phys._ *7*, 652-660 (1966). DOI:10.1063/1.1704978
Islam, J.N.: Green Function Formulation of the Dirac Field in Curved Space. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *294*, 437-448 (1966). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1966.0217
Islam, J.N.: Field Equations in the Neighbourhood of a Particle in a Conformal Theory of Gravitation. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *306*, 487-501 (1968). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1968.0163
Islam, J.N.: Field Equations in the Neighbourhood of a Particle in a Conformal Theory of Gravitation. II. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *313*, 71-82 (1969). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1969.0180
Islam, J.N.: Some general relativistic inequalities for a star in hydrostatic equilibrium. _Mon. Not. R. Astron. Soc._ *145*, 21-29 (1969).
Islam, J.N.: Some general relativistic inequalities for a star in hydrostatic equilibrium-II. _Mon. Not. R. Astron. Soc._ *147*, 377-386 (1970).
Islam, J.N.: A class of approximate exterior rotating solutions of Einstein's equations. _Math. Proc. Camb. Phil. Soc._ *79*, 161-166 (1976). DOI:10.1017/S0305004100052178
Islam, J.N.: On the existence of a general rotating solution of Einstein's equations. _Gen. Relativ. Gravit._ *7*, 809-815 (1976) DOI:10.1007/BF00778760
Islam, J.N.: A class of approximate stationary solutions of the Einstein-Maxwell equations. _Gen. Relativ. Gravit._ 7, 669-680 (1976). DOI:10.1007/BF00770723
Islam, J.N.: Possible Ultimate Fate of the Universe. _Quart. J. R. Astron. Soc._ *18*, 3-8 (1977).
Islam, J.N.: On the static field in general relativity. _Math. Proc. Camb. Phil. Soc._ *81*, 485-496 (1977). DOI:10.1017/S0305004100053548
Islam, J.N.: On the static field in general relativity: II. _Math. Proc. Camb. Phil. Soc._ *83*, 299-306 (1978). DOI:10.1017/S0305004100054566
Islam, J.N.: On the stationary axisymmetric Einstein-Maxwell equations. _Gen. Relativ. Gravit._ *9*, 687-690 (1978). DOI:10.1007/BF00760140
Islam, J.N.: A Class of Exact Interior Solutions of the Einstein-Maxwell Equations. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *353*, 523-531 (1977). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1977.0048
Islam, J.N.: The Ultimate Fate of the Universe. _Sky & Telescope_ *57*, 13-18 (1979).
Islam, J.N.: The long-term future of the universe. _Vistas in Astronomy_ *23*, 265–277 (1979). DOI:10.1016/0083-6656(79)90014-X
Islam, J.N.: Recently Found Solution of Einstein's Equations. _Phys. Rev. Lett._ *43*, 601-602 (1979) DOI:10.1103/PhysRevLett.43.601
Islam, J.N.: The Far Future of the Universe. _Endeavour_, *8*, 32-34 (1984). DOI:10.1016/0160-9327(84)90127-3
Islam, J.N.: On Rotating Charged Dust in General Relativity. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *362*, 329-340 (1978). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1978.0136
Islam, J.N.: On Rotating Charged Dust in General Relativity. II. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *367*, 71-280 (1979). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1979.0087
Islam, J.N.: On Rotating Charged Dust in General Relativity. III. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *372*, 111-115 (1980). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1980.0104
Islam, J.N.: On rotating charged dust in general relativity. IV. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *385*, 189-205 (1983). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1983.0010
Islam, J.N.: On Rotating Charged Dust in General Relativity. V. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *389*, 291-298 (1983). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1983.0110
Islam, J.N., Schutz, B.F.: Motion of primordial black holes in the early universe and their likely distribution today. _Gen. Relativ. Gravit._ *12*, 881-893 (1980). DOI:10.1007/BF00757357
Islam, J.N.: The cosmological constant and classical tests of general relativity. _Phys. Lett. A_ *97*, 239–241 (1983). DOI:10.1016/0375-9601(83)90756-9
Boachie, L. A., Islam, J.N.: On a certain solution of the Einstein-Maxwell equations. _Phys. Lett. A_ *93*, 321–322 (1983). DOI:10.1016/0375-9601(83)90107-X
Islam, J.N.: Closed form for Van Stockum interior solution of Einstein's equations. _Phys. Lett. A_ *94*, 421–423 (1983). DOI:10.1016/0375-9601(83)90843-5
Islam, J.N., Bergh, N. V. d., Wils, P.: General solutions for axisymmetric differentially rotating charged dust with vanishing Lorentz force. _Class. Quantum Grav._ *1*, 705-714 (1984) DOI:10.1088/0264-9381/1/6/014
Islam, J.N.: On Yang-Mills Theory in the Temporal Gauge. _Proc. R. Soc. Lond. A_ *421*, 279-301 (1989). DOI:10.1098/rspa.1989.0012
Islam, J.N.: Schrödinger Functional Equation for Yang-Mills Theory. _Prog. Theor. Phys._ *89*, 161-185 (1993) Link 1 DOI:10.1143/ptp/89.1.161 Link 2 DOI:10.1143/ptp/89.1.161
Islam, J.N.: The Schrödinger equation in quantum field theory. _Found. Phys._ *24*, 593-630 (1994). DOI:10.1007/BF02054667
Azad, A.K., Islam, J.N.: Cosmological constant in the Bianchi type-I-modified Brans-Dicke cosmology. _Pramana J. Phys._ *60*, 21-27 (2003). DOI:10.1007/BF02705065
Islam, M.A., Islam, J.N.: Anharmonic solution of Schrödinger time-independent equation. _Pramana J. Phys._ *77*, 243-261 (2011). DOI:10.1007/s12043-011-0101-8
Firoz, K.A., Moon, Y.-J., Park, S.-H., Kudela, K., Islam, J.N., Dorman, L. I.: On the Possible Mechanisms of Two Ground-level Enhancement Events. _ApJ_ *743*, 190 (18pp) (2011) DOI:10.1088/0004-637X/743/2/190
Panna, N., Islam, J.N.: Construction of an Exact Solution of Time-Dependent Ginzburg-Landau Equations by Standard Integral for Front Propagation in Superconductors. _Science Journal of Mathematics and Statistics_ *2012*, Article ID sjms-101, 4 Pages, (2012). DOI:10.7237/sjms/101
Panna, N., Islam, J.N.: Construction of an exact solution of time-dependent Ginzburg-Landau equations and determination of the superconducting-normal interface propagation speed in superconductors. Interaction of Lasers with Atoms, Molecules and Clusters University of Hyderabad, Hyderabad 9–12 January 2012. (Forthcoming)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Bilal9 said:


> Some have compared his contribution to science as equivalent to that of Stephen Hawking.


A nice share but let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## Bilal9

Doomstar said:


> A nice share but let's not get ahead of ourselves here.



Have you read his articles? I suggest you do and then talk with someone in the field. I have.

I did not make those comments lightly.

The problem with us Bengalis is that we are experts at putting our own kind down and deride our kind first.


----------



## Mage

Valar. said:


> (based on convo on page 76)
> A question for Atheist/Agnostic guys from Muslim background here:
> 
> If your loved ones dies, would you offer/participate in his/her funeral prayer(Namaz-e-Janaza)?


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@Mage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Valar. said:


> (based on convo on page 76)
> A question for Atheist/Agnostic guys from Muslim background here:
> 
> If your loved ones dies, would you offer/participate in his/her funeral prayer(Namaz-e-Janaza)?


ofc, i will uphold their belief and traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Style EP# 81 with Mr. Sharif Zahir, Managing Director, Ananta Group (Suit-maker to the world)


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2310673909163747

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2310673909163747



Thanks for posting this, and no offense to any race, but the kid looks awfully close to a person with African ancestry.

Africans might find this offensive...that we're stealing their glory....


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## SQ8

Flynn Swagmire said:


> View attachment 519072
> 
> 
> Banned for 2 weeks for this...


Want to make it permanent?


Michael Corleone said:


> how dare you mock the master race?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Oscar said:


> Want to make it permanent?


what's wrong with you? take a chill pill....


----------



## SQ8

Michael Corleone said:


> what's wrong with you? take a chill pill....


Insult my countrymen... get the boot.
No chills here.

I try my level best to be fair and rap the other side when they step the line, but this horde of dipshits from India and BD since Chesty and the beauty got elected arent the sort I want to interact with or have my countrymen to interact with so they dont actually develop a permanent hatred for either in the long run.
Better to stop trolls as the representative of good people than let them be in the guise of “free speech” or equality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

for bangladesh to become a developed country by 2041... it first has to become turkey... which itself would be hard to reach by 2041...
watch the first part of the video to understand my reasoning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Samier Mansur is a global policy strategist, innovator, and entrepreneur who is driven by ideas and technologies that make this world a happier, and more peaceful place. He is the co-founder of LiveSafe, a mobile safety communications platform designed to crowdsource safety information, and breakdown the barriers of communication between citizens and safety officials.





Nash Islam is a futurist & emerging technology advocate who has worked with major internet corps, start ups, indie app developers, NGOs & digital change-makers on building mobile & web apps, digital marketing, implementing tech in low resource settings, and building transformative businesses in London, New Orleans, New York, San Francisco, Singapore & Dhaka.





*Wasfia Nazreen* (born 27 October 1982) is a Bangladeshi mountaineer, activist, social worker and writer.[1] She is the first Bangladeshi and first Bengali to complete the Seven Summits on 18 November 2015.[2][3][4][5] National Geographic recognized Nazreen as one of their Adventurers of the Year 2014/2015.[6] She was selected in honour of her activism and commitment to empowering women through her work in the field of adventure.[7] She was again selected as one of their Emerging Explorers in 2016.[8]becoming the only woman to hold the simultaneous title of National Geographic Explorer and Adventurer of the Year.[9] She was named by Outside (magazine) as one of 40 women in the last 40 years who have advanced and challenged the outdoor world through their leadership, innovation, and athletic feats,[10] and by Men's Journal as one of the 25 most adventurous women of the past 25 years. [11]





Farzana Kashfi is currently a student at the School for International and Public Affairs (SIPA) at Columbia University. Before coming to New York, she was working at BRAC Bangladesh as a Senior Manager in the Education Program. Her area of expertise is adolescents and youth. Her work ranges from providing comprehensive support structure for rural adolescent girls to skills development through informal markets for urban youth in Bangladesh. Farzana also provides intellectual support in BRAC's work focused on adolescent girls in Uganda, Tanzania, South Sudan, and Afghanistan. Farzana graduated from the University of Toronto with a degree in Mathematical Applications in Economics and Finance. Before joining BRAC, Farzana held internship positions with Acumen Fund (New York), World Bank (Bangladesh), Grameen Bank (Bangladesh) and International Labour Organization (Switzerland).





Dr. *Muhammad Yunus* needs no introduction. He is the head of Grameen Bank and is a Bangladeshi social entrepreneur, banker, economist, and civil society leader who was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize for founding the Grameen Bank and pioneering the concepts of microcredit and microfinance. These loans are given to entrepreneurs too poor to qualify for traditional bank loans. In 2006, Yunus and the Grameen Bank were jointly awarded the Nobel Peace Prize "for their efforts through microcredit to create economic and social development from below". The Norwegian Nobel Committee said that "lasting peace cannot be achieved unless large population groups find ways in which to break out of poverty" and that "across cultures and civilizations, Yunus and Grameen Bank have shown that even the poorest of the poor can work to bring about their own development".[1] Yunus has received several other national and international honours. He received the United States Presidential Medal of Freedom in 2009 and the Congressional Gold Medal in 2010.[2]


----------



## Bilal9

Oldie from Shayan - Ekhanei Shukh Chhilo Ekdin (Bliss existed here once)

ওই দ্যাখো, ছড়ানো স্যান্ডেল
ওখানেই সুখ ছিলো একদিন
দেয়ালের ঝুলন্ত মাকড়সার জালে
জড়িয়ে সুখ ছিলো একদিন
একটাই ভাঙা এ্যাশট্রে
ওটাতে'ও সুখ ছিলো একদিন
সারা রাত কল থেকে পানির টিপ্ টিপ্ শব্দে
কি দারুণ সুখ ছিলো একদিন

আজ চলছেনা, ভালো লাগছেনা
দু'জনার পাশাপাশি বনছেনা
তবু শেষ বার তুমি ভেবে দ্যাখো
এখানেই সুখ ছিলো একদিন
এই তো সেই নড়বড়ে
আমাদের সেই ছোট্ট খাট
এখানেই উত্তাল সঙ্গমে
কেটেছে কত কত রাত
ভাঁজ করা আছে নীল মশারি
শত ছিদ্রে সাজানো সে বাসর
মেঝেতে শুয়ে আছে একজন
বিছানায় অতৃপ্ত সে চাদর
আজ খেলা শেষ, আর জমছেনা
দু'জনার পাশাপাশি বনছেনা
আছে দু'জনার শুধু নীরবতা
তবু কল থেকে পানি পড়ছে টিপ্ টিপ্
শার্টের ছেঁড়া বোতামে
কি দারুণ সুখ ছিলো একদিন
দেয়ালের ফাটলের ওই নকশাতে
কি দারুণ সুখ ছিলো একদিন
ওষুধের ওই বাক্সটা
অসুখেও কত সুখী ছিলো একদিন
কুঁচকানো ওই মলিন পর্দাটা
সুখী ছন্দে দুলেছিলো একদিন
জানালার ভাঙা কাঁচটা-তে
দরজার বেয়াড়া হুড়কো-তে
বিকেলের কলিং-বেলে
কি দারুণ সুখ ছিলো একদিন
এখানেই এখানেই এখানেই সুখ ছিলো একদিন

চন্দন কাঠের বুকশেলফ্ -এ
আজো আছে তোমার জীবনানন্দ
কাঁধে কাঁধ মিলিয়ে রবীন্দ্র
শুধু কেটে গেছে জীবনের ছন্দ
দেয়ালের ফ্রেমে আজো বন্দী
দু'জনার এক চোখে দেখা স্বপ্ন
ওরা হাসছে, তবু হাসছে
জানেনা আসছে ভাঙনের লগ্ন
আজ এই ঠোঁটে নেই সেই তৃপ্তি
তাই অবশেষে মুক্তির চুক্তি
তবু শেষবার তুমি ভেবে দ্যাখো
এখানেই সুখ ছিলো একদিন






And this one with a direct jab at Hasina and Khaleda....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

That Riyad guy
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/what-do-pakistanis-think-of-bangladesh.592487/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Mage said:


> That Riyad guy
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/what-do-pakistanis-think-of-bangladesh.592487/


----------



## Homo Sapiens

What a beauty.  Safa Kabir here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Meet the first Bangladeshi NYPD captain*





Khandakar Abdullah is the first Bangladeshi captain in the New York Police Department

Khandakar Abdullah has become the first Bangladeshi to be promoted to the post of captain in the New York Police Department (NYPD). 

The NYPD posted a status on its official Facebook page Saturday, congratulating Khandakar. 

“Congratulations to newly promoted Captain Khandakar Abdullah. He is the first Bengali uniform member of the NYPD to attain the rank of captain,” the NYPD said.

Time Television, ¬a community channel of Bangladeshis in USA, posted a video of Khandakar collecting a certificate from the NYPD.

“I am proud to be Bangladeshi. I am proud to be first Bangladeshi-American captain,” Khandakar said while talking to the media.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...IaLivqAwIjpEVsqS6HCzlImvbti8dxLpOFe-6f6iiiCZE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Bangladeshi-born New York policeman repels 5 attackers*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077297643301339137





https://www.dhakatribune.com/world/...3oGMR21lfcN16NSINnyyEE7gD4B_Z1E-FMDYfKirHtaaM


#BAHExclusive | HISTORY MADE | FIRST CAPTAIN ON 787 | ALL FEMALE FLIGHT DECK CREW | Bangladesh Aviation Hub would like to congratulate Captain Aliya Mannan for becoming the first female captain on the Boeing 787 Dream)Liner in Biman Bangladesh Airlines. 
This is also the first time the 787 was operated with an all female flight deck crew as Captain Aliya was accompanied by Munzarin Raian, who is also the first female first officer on the 787 for the national airline! 

They both operated flight BG039 between Dhaka-Riyadh on Aakashbeena (S2-AJS)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> *Bangladeshi-born New York policeman repels 5 attackers*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077297643301339137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/world/...3oGMR21lfcN16NSINnyyEE7gD4B_Z1E-FMDYfKirHtaaM
> 
> 
> #BAHExclusive | HISTORY MADE | FIRST CAPTAIN ON 787 | ALL FEMALE FLIGHT DECK CREW | Bangladesh Aviation Hub would like to congratulate Captain Aliya Mannan for becoming the first female captain on the Boeing 787 Dream)Liner in Biman Bangladesh Airlines.
> This is also the first time the 787 was operated with an all female flight deck crew as Captain Aliya was accompanied by Munzarin Raian, who is also the first female first officer on the 787 for the national airline!
> 
> They both operated flight BG039 between Dhaka-Riyadh on Aakashbeena (S2-AJS)


too much fast food but otherwise congrats to them both.

i guess this whole subforum is quiet today because internet is banned in BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Biman Bangladesh Airlines 2nd Boeing 787-8 Dreamliner (S2-AJT) "Hansa Balaka" (হংসবলাকা), third one is also on the roster at Boeing's Seattle Assembly line.










*


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> too much fast food but otherwise congrats to them both.



Well Captain Aliya is definitely older than your average Spring Chicken flight officer - so she will have a tougher time 'being super fit'. But this is an international flight and the first all female flying crew on a 787 (I believe) which is quite a landmark for women at a global level even.

Biman's first all female flight crew flew the B738 on the DAC-SYL local route on women's day in 2017.






https://www.thedailystar.net/country/biman-run-all-women-flight-womens-day-1372315

Pakistan also had the pleasure of welcoming their All-female flight crew just this year but that was to a local flight to Gilgit from Islamabad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009691979939237888


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well Captain Aliya is definitely older than your average Spring Chicken flight officer - so she will have a tougher time 'being super fit'. But this is an international flight and the first all female flying crew on a 787 (I believe) which is quite a landmark for women at a global level even.
> 
> Biman's first all female flight crew flew the B738 on the DAC-SYL local route on women's day in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/country/biman-run-all-women-flight-womens-day-1372315
> 
> Pakistan also had the pleasure of welcoming their All-female flight crew just this year but that was to a local flight to Gilgit from Islamabad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009691979939237888


so PIA women pilots on average are younger? because i don't see any middle age in the photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> so PIA women pilots on average are younger? because i don't see any middle age in the photo



In Bangladesh and India the induction of women pilots go back a while - don't know about Pakistan. Maybe one of the Pakistani Bhais/Behens can comment.

First Bangladeshi female commercial pilot was Kaniz Fatema Rukhsana, she joined Biman in 1977.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> In Bangladesh and India the induction of women pilots go back a while - don't know about Pakistan. Maybe one of the Pakistani Bhais/Behens can comment.
> 
> First Bangladeshi female commercial pilot was Kaniz Fatema Rukhsana, she joined Biman in 1977.


there's no way pakistan had a female commercial pilot back then. no way. but if there were any, good on them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> there's no way pakistan had a female commercial pilot back then. no way. but if there were any, good on them!



Interesting story - Pakistan had a rule banning female pilots from flying until 1990. Wow. 

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1410613/shukriya-khanum-pakistans-first-female-commercial-pilot-dies/

The first Indian female commercial pilot to gain a license was Prem Mathur in 1947. Long time ago.

http://sgopujkar.tripod.com/id3.html


----------



## Bilal9

Lily pond in Barisal (more like a lake)...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Interesting story - Pakistan had a rule banning female pilots from flying until 1990. Wow.
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/1410613/shukriya-khanum-pakistans-first-female-commercial-pilot-dies/
> 
> The first Indian female commercial pilot to gain a license was Prem Mathur in 1947. Long time ago.
> 
> http://sgopujkar.tripod.com/id3.html


no offense to any pakistanis but they're a patriarchal society... they didn't think a woman can do a man's job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


>


bangladesh, a country where a five year old is allowed to play GTA xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> bangladesh, a country where a five year old is allowed to play GTA xD



It might be how you finally can solve those traffic issues.  @Atlas @Mage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Nilgiri said:


> It might be how you finally can solve those traffic issues.  @Atlas @Mage


Lol if that is allowed that does not mean that they can play gta . Well some smart individuals may do ,but I never saw such smart kid who can play this game . Maybe some posh kids in posh area can do .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Atlas said:


> Lol if that is allowed that does not mean that they can play gta . Well some smart individuals may do ,but I never saw such smart kid who can play this game . Maybe some posh kids in posh area can do .


I have actually seen 5 yr olds playing gta in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

Mage said:


> I have actually seen 5 yr olds playing gta in Bangladesh.


He is a posh kid then.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Atlas said:


> Lol if that is allowed that does not mean that they can play gta . Well some smart individuals may do ,but I never saw such smart kid who can play this game . Maybe some posh kids in posh area can do .


i don't remember which channel did a report on it a couple of years back, i reckon it's channel i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

This is how Coca-Cola Bangladesh bottles their soda 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Valar.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Why are the crows laughing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Mage said:


> Why are the crows laughing?


 They saw your profile picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Mage said:


> Why are the crows laughing?



They seen a peanut stand, heard a rubber band....seen a needle wink its eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Valar. said:


> View attachment 532050





Mage said:


> Why are the crows laughing?



This "laughing crow" saga has gotten me to learn Turkish and in the process learn an idiom that I will never forget (because it is so true!):

_Bir Musibet Bin Nasihatten Yidir._
One bad experience is worth a thousand warnings.

I guess thanks to @Hakikat ve Hikmet for pushing me in that direction?

@Atlas @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Al-Ansar said:


> This "laughing crow" saga has gotten me to learn Turkish and in the process learn an idiom that I will never forget (because it is so true!):
> 
> _Bir Musibet Bin Nasihatten Yidir._
> One bad experience is worth a thousand warnings.
> 
> I guess thanks to @Hakikat ve Hikmet for pushing me in that direction?
> 
> @Atlas @Nilgiri



@Valar. has now introduced an interesting concept to reply to our beloved Ottoman senior....the crows laughing because they thought an elephant cant fly (Watch movie _Dumbo_, great movie I watched a lot as a kid). Wonder what "an elephant flies" is in Turkish? It could be a nice reply to the ottoman, and he probably wont understand lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> This is how Coca-Cola Bangladesh bottles their soda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



I believe Bangladesh was the first country in South Asia to introduce Coke in cans. Meaning package soda in cans locally, back in the very late eighties or early nineties.

And this was the same serving size as found at that time in the US (355 ml or 12 Oz cans with Pop Tab).







The Bengali coke logo in Bangladesh (East Pakistan) also dates from the 1960's...


----------



## Bilal9

Opposition leaders





President Md Abdul Hamid administers oath to new state ministers at the Bangabhaban on Monday.


----------



## Bilal9

Migratory waterfowl have started thronging the lakes of Jahangirnagar University at the onset of winter 

Lesser whistling ducks


















Moorhen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I believe Bangladesh was the first country in South Asia to introduce Coke in cans. Meaning package soda in cans locally, back in the very late eighties or early nineties.
> 
> And this was the same serving size as found at that time in the US (355 ml or 12 Oz cans with Pop Tab).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bengali coke logo in Bangladesh (East Pakistan) also dates from the 1960's...


damn i never saw can sodas in bangladesh... atleast not the bigger serving size


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> damn i never saw can sodas in bangladesh... atleast not the bigger serving size



Early nineties brother, probably well before both of our time....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Early nineties brother, probably well before both of our time....


they're not made anymore/? pity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> they're not made anymore/? pity



They converted to smaller and taller cans sometime during 2000 to 2005 I believe...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...investment-in-bangladesh.474630/#post-9146245

They opened a $74 million larger bottling and canning plan North of Dhaka (Bhaluka) in 2017 - in addition to the third party bottlers and canners already existing.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...d-74-million-investment-in-bangladesh.474630/

Local packaging for Diet Coke and Coke Zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> They converted to smaller and taller cans sometime during 2000 to 2005 I believe...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...investment-in-bangladesh.474630/#post-9146245
> 
> They opened a $74 million larger bottling and canning plan North of Dhaka (Bhaluka) in 2017 - in addition to the third party bottlers and canners already existing.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...d-74-million-investment-in-bangladesh.474630/
> 
> Local packaging for Diet Coke and Coke Zero.


hmm, wonder what's a coke zero... imo classic is the best drink among sodas


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> hmm, wonder what's a coke zero... imo classic is the best drink among sodas



Accurate explanation...

http://www.differencebetween.net/science/health/difference-between-diet-coke-and-coke-zero/

Diet Coke and Coke Zero are both sugarless varieties of Coke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Joe Shearer @Atlas @bluesky @Mage @The Ronin @itsanufy @dray / Rain Man 

I quite enjoyed this:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> @Joe Shearer @Atlas @bluesky @Mage @The Ronin @itsanufy @dray / Rain Man
> 
> I quite enjoyed this:



Be careful, you are in serious danger of losing your soul. 

Are you aware that shopkeepers south of Rashbihari Avenue in Calcutta spoke Tamil? (The Digas and Gultis thought it sucked big time, the Mallus didn't get it, since they were already speaking Bong). Last week or so, the South India Club closed its canteen; now you have to go to Ramakrishna Luncheon Home or to Prema Vilas to get a decent dosa; the other places sell half-dressed substitutes that are quite properly known as improper and indecent dosas.

And have you heard of the Bengali musician named Kanan, who turned out to be Kannan before his transmogrification? And the Iyengar family whose wedding I was invited to, who jabbered away to each other in Bong, and shocked me out of several years' growth? (the side effect is that I look - and act - years younger than I should).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> Be careful, you are in serious danger of losing your soul.
> 
> Are you aware that shopkeepers south of Rashbihari Avenue in Calcutta spoke Tamil? (The Digas and Gultis thought it sucked big time, the Mallus didn't get it, since they were already speaking Bong). Last week or so, the South India Club closed its canteen; now you have to go to Ramakrishna Luncheon Home or to Prema Vilas to get a decent dosa; the other places sell half-dressed substitutes that are quite properly known as improper and indecent dosas.
> 
> And have you heard of the Bengali musician named Kanan, who turned out to be Kannan before his transmogrification? And the Iyengar family whose wedding I was invited to, who jabbered away to each other in Bong, and shocked me out of several years' growth? (the side effect is that I look - and act - years younger than I should).



I have found mallus quickly adopt the local lingua franca compared to us Tamils. They are also much more keen overall on learning Hindi compared to most of us.

Its good you still have some good dosa places though. I myself am more of an idli-vadai kinda guy (I do like a good dosai though).

As for the musician..Kanan...I do faintly remember few instances of the name being brought up by my mom (who grew up on radio era)...do you mean the following chap?:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arkut_Kannabhiran

I will have to look up his songs, sounds interesting. I know of Kanan Devi though, she was quite the legend.

Tamil - Bong interaction is not all that surprising...there are many similarities we share....our great poet Bharatiyar (I have memorised and deeply cherish many of his poems/songs) really admired Tagore:

https://www.thehindu.com/books/books-authors/tagore-through-bharatis-eyes/article5075434.ece


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> I have found mallus quickly adopt the local lingua franca compared to us Tamils. They are also much more keen overall on learning Hindi compared to most of us.
> 
> Its good you still have some good dosa places though. I myself am more of an idli-vadai kinda guy (I do like a good dosai though).



Idli-vadai is an acquired taste; most of us usually got into 'South Indian' food through dosais and then discovered the joys of idlis (I'm fermenting some batter now for tomorrow's breakfast).



> As for the musician..Kanan...I do faintly remember few instances of the name being brought up by my mom (who grew up on radio era)...do you mean the following chap?:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arkut_Kannabhiran
> 
> I will have to look up his songs, sounds interesting. I know of Kanan Devi though, she was quite the legend.



I'm not sure, I don't THINK so. I think he was A. T. Kanan, and his (Bengali) wife, much better known and a fine singer, was Malabika Kanan.

As for the famous one, I remember being taken to see her by my father; she was quite old by then, but still a charming lady, and very gracious to a scrubby kid.

Here, enjoy:









> Tamil - Bong interaction is not all that surprising...there are many similarities we share....our great poet Bharatiyar (I have memorised and deeply cherish many of his poems/songs) really admired Tagore:
> 
> https://www.thehindu.com/books/books-authors/tagore-through-bharatis-eyes/article5075434.ece



Actually, I had a family link to Tamils. More elsewhere, later, although I've shared bits on PDF before.

PS: Great balls of fire, Arcut Kannabiran is the A. T. Kanan I had met, and Malabika was his wife; at that time, she was better known than he. Nothing to do with Kanan Devi, btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> I'm not sure, I don't THINK so. I think he was A. T. Kanan, and his (Bengali) wife, much better known and a fine singer, was Malabika Kanan.



Indeed its the same person then (I just read the wiki page details. incl about Malabika)....and now you have mentioned it in your edit heh 



Joe Shearer said:


> Actually, I had a family link to Tamils. More elsewhere, later, although I've shared bits on PDF before.



Yep, I do enjoy reading those bits.


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladeshi 31st night type celebration!! 

Sky fills with color at Shakrain festival






Photo: Mahmud Hossain Opu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Asian Openbill Storks gather on a dried up water body, locally called Chapra Beel, at Ghatail upazila in Tangail recently. The white birds sporting glossy black wings are found near beels in the district. 






Floating farms of Bangladesh. No soil needed to grow vegetable produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Flying cars now available - no pilot's license needed.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Flying cars now available - no pilot's license needed.


technically you need a "pilot license" no matter what you're flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> technically you need a "pilot license" no matter what you're flying



The reporter mentioned that these flying vehicles are classified as ultralights because of their lightweight configuration and altitude restriction. I don't believe you need a pilot's license for operating these but I could be wrong.

According to this site, 

https://www.uflyit.com/license.htm#Do I Need a License to Fly an Ultralight?

"A *true single seat ultralight* requires no license to fly (assuming it meets the requirements of Part 103 for an ultralight aircraft). 

*Any two seat "ultralight" or Light Sport type aircraft* requires a Sport Pilot Certificate or higher to fly. "

By the way, since these guys have two seats, one of them has to have a formal sport pilot's license - I am pretty certain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

Bangladesh Police ripped through by this lady... 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=776320289394585

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Species said:


> Bangladesh Police ripped through by this lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=776320289394585


lmao, she might just be shown in police academy for motivation from now on xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

*The season of traditional cake festival*
Nilratan Halder | Published: January 18, 2019 20:26:58





The winter is the time for gastronomic extravaganza. Not only are the vegetables, fish and a variety of special fruits available at this time of the year but a person's appetite grows stronger than in the summer. Even one with the weakest digestion power feels it enhanced by degrees.

It is only natural that people's stronger appetite has to be fuelled and satisfied by an array of special dishes. For centuries people in this part of the world have observed PoushSangkranti on the last day of the month Poush on the Bangla calendar. On this day, they actually celebrate the culmination of the harvesting season. Delicious cakes are prepared from rice dust of the newly harvested paddy. From every home the aroma of cakes fill the air all around. Molasses is the main ingredient of cakes but then milk and coconut also add to the flavor of a wide variety of such cakes.

It is the time when molasses is prepared from freshly obtained date juice and the preparation of this particularly sweetening agent can beat any of its counterparts hands down in taste and texture. Molasses is of three kinds -liquid, disc-like solid patali and the other variety in between the two; neither liquid nor solid. Well, cakes called sajerpitha (because those are baked on a particular earthen pot with one round and four equally carved oyster shell-shaped hollows) becomes a special treat when eaten with liquid date molasses. The liquid molasses also assumes the shape of red sugar if it is preserved in an earthen jar for a few weeks or months. Nothing compares with its flavour of sweetness. 


Nowadays, though, the molasses available is of inferior quality. It is either adulterated or those who prepare them have lost touch with the great tradition of the art of molasses preparation. So, invariably the urbanites end up with pithas not to the liking of the taste buds. Molasses making is a dying art in villages. But then in some pockets date juice extractors have kept the art living. In Charmuguria right on the Barisal-Faridpur district highway, you can come across, if you are lucky, the finest variety of patali which is solid but not hard and it smells of fresh date juice.

Cakes prepared with this particularly variety of molasses can give one the taste of a lifetime. It is simply unforgettable. Sweetness of molasses is not all, it is the flavour, the art of heating it on the oven that really matters. It is incomprehensible why more and more date trees are not grown on the demarcated line of plots or croplands. After all, these trees do not hamper growth of crops; instead they are environmentally friendly and like palm trees can help reduce the incidence of thunderbolts. Now date trees are disappearing fast and with it a most vibrant culture of cake preparation.

In cities, particularly in the capital, there is an attempt to revive the cake festival. Not only isit confined to the PoushSangkranti but also it is arranged throughout the winter. From school, colleges and universities to different elite societies to department stores, there is a cake festival everywhere. People show keen interest in the nicely baked cakes of various beautiful names. Apart from the well-known vapapitha, pulipitha, patisapta, there are golappitha, fulkuri, rasmanjari and the likes.

No doubt, they look artistic in their shapes but there is no guarantee they can do justice to their names because the ingredients available here are not of the best of quality. So the need is to revive the tradition of making quality molasses and ensure its availability to all including the urbanites.

_nilratanhalder2000@yahoo.com_

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/views/the-season-of-traditional-cake-festival-1547821618

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

https://imgur.com/c6W5nrb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mage said:


> *The season of traditional cake festival*
> Nilratan Halder | Published: January 18, 2019 20:26:58



Lemme guess clockwise:

Puli Pitha, Payesh (Rice pudding), Mukh Upakhyan Pitha, Pati Shapta Pitha (soft empanada type creations).

All four are my wintertime favorites...


----------



## Bilal9

I have no words - Lungiman in Dhaka....Bravo....


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Accidentally found...


----------



## Mage

@bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens @Bilal9 @Atlas @Neptune_ @EastBengalPro @TopCat @UKBengali @Tanveer666 @Saiful Islam @Black_cats @BDforever @bd_4_ever @integra @Species @loki and other Bangladeshi members...

Guys shall we move to somewhere else?


----------



## Neptune_

Nope.


----------



## Black_cats

@Mage where?


----------



## VikingRaider

@Mage before this thread posted by @Black_cats, I even didn't know that this site was blocked by govt. That news published in 12 February right ? And is this news saying that govt block this site? I didn't see such thing correct me please if I missed this line of that news!

However *I thought it's a technical issue of PDF* and started at 5 February evening. Just yesterday knew that Pakistani envoy was summoned by foreign ministry !

If this site is blocked by govt they directly should announce it and papers should publish news as they published news just before vote ( when govt locked few sites ), I am very much confused of this news. I found no where that this site is blocked by our govt only the news shows that Pakistani envoy summoned!

So should not be blocking process start when a website fail to meet demand?

Like when FB and youtube was blocked govt gave them several warning and as far I can remember ( read in news after blocked) Google didn't reply them and later they blocked it.

But for PDF blocked the site first and summoning envoy after one week?

We are just here to pass time and discussion with an active community. And basically most of us try to speak for Bangladesh here, so I have no idea what to do. But if it's really blocked maybe we should take a rest from keyboard untill this issue is solved. As going against govt is not the wisest thing to do!

But I saw many advertise of Bangladeshi companies and now do not see them.


So will govt charge us that we are visiting a blocked site ( although before yesterday we didn't have the slightest idea about this banning) since we are common folks? Will they bother spending their time on us, specially we are not related to any activity that insult bongobondhu sheikh mujib but we are ( most of us) trying to defend him ( bongobondhu) against hate mongers? Some of us may have complain on various issue of govt, but other than some jamati type, *we all have high respect for bongobondhu Sheikh mujib and in this case we all ( most of us) are united. *


I have no idea what to do , but since we come here only to pass time and discussion with an active community , so maybe we should not go against the decision of govt and maybe stay away from keyboard until the issue solved, but I am also confused, They should announce it officially that common Bangladeshis are not allowed to visit that site in other ways,but I think they will not announce that, because banning advertise is the way to harm a site economically and they already did it ( again I see no advertise in Bengali now) .

However in this case the decision will vary on individuals ! I am unable to give decision for others, sorry for that .


----------



## Black_cats

Atlas said:


> @Mage before that thread posted by @Black_cats, I even didn't know that this site was blocked by govt. That news published in 12 February right ? And is this news saying that govt block this site? I didn't see such thing correct me please if I missed this line of that news!
> 
> However *I thought it's a technical issue of PDF* and started at 5 February evening. Just yesterday knew that Pakistani envoy was summoned by foreign ministry !
> 
> If this site is blocked by govt they directly should announce it and papers should publish news as they published news just before vote ( when govt locked few sites ), I am very much confused of this news. I found no where that this site is blocked by our govt only the news shows that Pakistani envoy summoned!
> 
> So should not be blocking process start when a website fail to meet demand?
> 
> Like when FB and youtube was blocked govt gave them several warning and as far I can remember ( read in news after blocked) Google didn't reply them and later they blocked it.
> 
> But for PDF blocked the site first and summoning envoy after one week?
> 
> We are just here to pass time and discussion with an active community. And basically most of us try to elevate Bangladesh here, so I have no idea what to do. But if it's really blocked maybe we should take a rest from keyboard untill this issue is solved. As going against govt is not the wisest thing to do!
> 
> But I saw many advertise of Bangladeshi companies and now do not see them. So will govt charge us that we are visiting a blocked site since we are common folks? Will they bother spending their time on us, specially we are not related to any activity that insult bongobondhu sheikh mujib but we are ( most of us) trying to defend him against hate mongers?
> 
> I have no idea, but since we come here only to pass time and discussion with an active community , so maybe we should not go against the decision of govt and maybe stay away from keyboard until the issue solved,I am also confused .
> 
> However in this case the decision will vary on individuals ! I am unable to give decision for others, sorry for that .



It is from yesterday @TopCat mentioned the site is blocked. He used vpn to connect. Not before.

New Age reported the site can not be accessed from Dhaka.

http://www.newagebd.net/article/64629/pak-acting-high-commissioner-summoned

Earlier, Ministry of Information and Communication Technology drew attention of foreign ministry about the derogatory statements on the website, which was however could not be accessed on Tuesday afternoon from Dhaka.

Government likely blocked it as lots of critical issues against Awami League is discussed here which Awami League does not want Bangladeshi people to see.

Some random posters comment unlikely be the reason why a diplomat will be called for protest and such a big hue and cry will be made out of it? This forum is now deeply attached with keyword BANGLADESH. If you search any major issues on Bangladesh this site will pop up at the top. This is likely the reason for the ban.

I am suspecting Government wants to know the identity of the user who are critical to Awami League. They want to exert pressure on Pakistan to give it even though it is not said publicly. 

Government has not said officially this site is ban. But they are referring it as Government administered site. So I won’t be surprised if Bangladeshi government brought charges like conspiracy against country against any individual who is coming here for posting. This is another thing whether such charges will hold any value at court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Black_cats said:


> It is from yesterday @TopCat mentioned the site is blocked. He used vpn to connect. Not before.


Well I was using proxy ( now vpn) from 5 February and that was Tuesday too! So maybe there was another problem ? Like technical problem?


Black_cats said:


> New Age reported the site can not be accessed from Dhaka.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.net/article/64629/pak-acting-high-commissioner-summoned


Hm just read it now thank you.


Black_cats said:


> Government likely blocked it as lots of critical issues against Awami League is discussed here which Awami League does not want Bangladeshi people to see.


But @Black_cats, how many Bangladeshis know about this site? And how many active Bangladeshis here? Current active poster are either AL supporters or AL sided ( আওয়ামী ঘেঁষা)! But yes our government has this controlling tendencies, specially it's true for ministers, sometimes they act as more AL than Hasina herself. ঐযে বুঝেনই তো, বাবু যত বলে পারিষদ দলে বলে তার শতগুন? ". But it's a matter to be worried.


Black_cats said:


> Some random posters comment unlikely be the reason why a diplomat will be called for protest and such a big hue and cry will be made out of it? This forum is now deeply attached with keyword BANGLADESH. If you search any major issues on Bangladesh this site will pop up at the top. This is likely the reason for the ban.


Yes you are right . And also tolerating derogation remarks of founder leader can be a sign of weakness from Bangladesh govt.

So forum host should seriously take care of those ultra mujib hater in this forum. Specially few users are too much abusive that is not acceptable for any sane person IMHO.



Black_cats said:


> Government has not said officially this site is ban. But they are referring it as Government administered site. So I won’t be surprised if Bangladeshi government brought charges like conspiracy against country against any individual who is coming here for posting. This is another thing whether such charges will hold any value at court.


Well yes you are right . You remember the case against UNO who was accused to defame bongobondhu by a picture contest of kids ? But in reality he was trying to elevate bongobondhu. Finally he ( UNO) was freed from that allegation by the direct order of PM Sheikh Hasina? 

ঐযে বললাম আমাদের দেশের সমস্যাই হল, "বাবু যত বলে পারিষদ দলে বলে তার শতগুন"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Atlas said:


> Well I was using proxy ( now vpn) from 5 February and that was Tuesday too! So maybe there was another problem ?
> 
> Hm just read it now thank you.
> 
> But @Black_cats, how many Bangladeshis know about this site? And how many active Bangladeshis here? Current active poster are either AL supporters or AL sided ( আওয়ামী ঘেঁষা)! But yes our government has this controlling tendencies, specially it's true for ministers, sometimes they act as more AL than Hasina herself. ঐযে বুঝেনই তো, বাবু যত বলে পারিষদ দলে বলে তার শতগুন? ". But it's a matter to be worried.
> 
> Yes you are right . And also tolerating derogation remarks of founder leader can be a sign of weakness from Bangladesh govt.
> 
> So forum host should seriously take care of those ultra mujib hater in this forum. Specially few users are too much abusive that is not acceptable for any sane person IMHO.



Huge number of Bangladeshis visit this forum regularly. May be they are not active participants. Jernalists, political activists from all parties, defence and law enforcement officials visit or keep track of the site. I am quite sure DGFI and NSI monitor the site 24*7. In addition many ordinary Bangladeshis visit the site. Previously this site was hub of jammat and anti Awami League minded group of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Black_cats said:


> Huge number of Bangladeshis visit this forum regularly. May be they are not active participants. Jernalists, political activists from all parties, defence and law enforcement officials visit or keep track of the site. I am quite sure DGFI and NSI monitor the site 24*7. In addition many ordinary Bangladeshis visit the site. Previously this site was hub of jammat and anti Awami League minded group of people.


OMG! Never had the idea, that this site is too deep that DGFI, NSI could watch!
However where are the jamatis now? Do not see their activities here!

Ps: @Black_cats, now I am requesting a suggestion from you, I am new here and you are old user.
Please tell me should we stay away from keyboard untill this issue is solved ?


----------



## Black_cats

Atlas said:


> OMG! Never had the idea, that this site is too deep that DGFI, NSI could watch!
> However where are the jamatis now? Do not see their activities here!



If you would be here from 2008-2015/16 you would have noticed. They don’t come here any more.

Al Zakir is just one exception

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Black_cats said:


> If you would be here from 2008-2015/16 you would have noticed. They don’t come here any more.
> 
> Al Zakir is just one exception


Understood bro ,so please write your opinion ,read my edited previous post ( #1253).


----------



## Mage

Black_cats said:


> @Mage where?


I know another place where some PDF members have went.


----------



## Black_cats

Atlas said:


> Understood bro ,so please write your opinion ,read my edited previous post ( #1253).



How can I say it? I am busy as well. As long as time permits will come. After that won’t or won’t remain active. I live in North America so the issue is not more relevant for me. If you think it can be risky for you you should stay away. I may be old but from 2013-2017 I was not active.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Black_cats said:


> How can I say it? I am busy as well. As long as time permits will come. After that won’t or won’t remain active. I live in North America so the issue is not more relevant for me. If you think it can be risky for you you should stay away. I may be old but from 2013-2017 I was not active.


Okay thanks. No there is no way that it's risky for me,as I am very common man and just come here to pass my free times.

as forum host is not taking the proper action against those hatemongers who day and night defame Bangladesh and it's founder with no reason.
Even some peoples do not want to spare the unborn babies of mujib family and still they are roaming here and spewing poison. So perhaps less activities will be good idea for Bangladeshis , rather the being insulted everytime.

And also going to be very busy in real life, so will have much less time to visit often .


----------



## Black_cats

Atlas said:


> Okay thanks. No there is no way that it's risky for me,as I am very common man and just come here to pass my free times. But yes decided not to visit more frequently as forum host is not taking the proper action against those hatemongers who day and night defame Bangladesh and it's founder with no reason.
> Even some peoples do not want to spare the unborn babies of mujib family and still they are roaming here and spewing poison. So perhaps less activities will be good idea, rather the being insulted everytime.



I do work full time plus over time, then do self study or completing online courses. In between post here sometime. Beyond posting some news I don’t participate in comments usually as time won’t permit. End of the day this is volunteer time which has no financial value. 

There was a guy called @idune. I don’t know how much time he wasted to collect crimes and corruption of Awami League and compiled them in a single thread for years. Now he does not come anymore. What is the value of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Black_cats said:


> I do work full time plus over time, then do self study or completing online courses. In between post here sometime. Beyond posting some news I don’t participate in comments usually as time won’t permit.End of the day this is volunteer time which has no financial value.


Yes exactly. And I think all of us ( other than few jamatis who come to spew poison) come here to pass time as volunteers.


Black_cats said:


> There was a guy called @idune. I don’t know how much time he wasted to collect crimes and corruption of Awami League and compiled them in a single thread for years. Now he does not come anymore. What is the value of it


Lol,probably peoples will soon realise that it's no use if they go against govt in an online forum other than breaking keyboard.




Mage said:


> I know another place where some PDF members have went.


Where is the place @Mage


----------



## Bilal9

Mage said:


> @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens @Bilal9 @Atlas @Neptune_ @EastBengalPro @TopCat @UKBengali @Tanveer666 @Saiful Islam @Black_cats @BDforever @bd_4_ever @integra @Species @loki and other Bangladeshi members...
> 
> Guys shall we move to somewhere else?



Bujhlam magar jamu-ta koi?


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> Bujhlam magar jamu-ta koi?


I can launch a forum but if you guys promise me to run it with contents and stuffs... also become a stakeholder. The earning will be shared.. (if any though..)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens @Bilal9 @Atlas @Neptune_ @EastBengalPro @TopCat @UKBengali @Tanveer666 @Saiful Islam @Black_cats @BDforever @bd_4_ever @integra @Species @loki and other Bangladeshi members...
> 
> Guys shall we move to somewhere else?


if you believe in democracy, you can't be offended when someone is criticising mujib, heck even god... 
so just because twisted bangladeshis who seem to think they're democratic yet can't take internet trolls without a grain of salt... then that's there issues.... not ours...

btw, HEY jobless bangladeshi govt worker.... instead of browsing this forum on your duty time... do actual job instead, or don't waste us taxpayer's money

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

TopCat said:


> I can launch a forum but if you guys promise me to run it with contents and stuffs... also become a stakeholder. The earning will be shared.. (if any though..)


will it be as good as defence.pk though? the best feature i love of this forum is the a la carte troll cuisine that's available as complimentary service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Michael Corleone said:


> will it be as good as defence.pk though? the best feature i love of this forum is the a la carte troll cuisine that's available as complimentary service.


yes we can use the same software as this forum. Thats not a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

TopCat said:


> yes we can use the same software as this forum. Thats not a problem.





Michael Corleone said:


> will it be as good as defence.pk though? the best feature i love of this forum is the a la carte troll cuisine that's available as complimentary service.



Forum is neeed in Bangladesh but topics ki? National or international? Immigration, travel, foreign study, medical discussion etc diye suru kora jai. Then can be added other segment or in future split kora jai if it becomes big.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Mage said:


> @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens @Bilal9 @Atlas @Neptune_ @EastBengalPro @TopCat @UKBengali @Tanveer666 @Saiful Islam @Black_cats @BDforever @bd_4_ever @integra @Species @loki and other Bangladeshi members...
> 
> Guys shall we move to somewhere else?



If we do, trolls go up 1-0. The Bangladeshi members, majority of them, have done a good job debating/defending the country's name. We should continue. 

Remember its just a forum, so no need to get worked up. Reality out there is way different and everyone deep down knows who stands where. Only illiterates come with foul languages & slangs. That's their level. We are way better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Mage said:


> @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens @Bilal9 @Atlas @Neptune_ @EastBengalPro @TopCat @UKBengali @Tanveer666 @Saiful Islam @Black_cats @BDforever @bd_4_ever @integra @Species @loki and other Bangladeshi members...
> 
> Guys shall we move to somewhere else?



Are you really going to leave @Mage ?



bd_4_ever said:


> If we do, trolls go up 1-0. The Bangladeshi members, majority of them, have done a good job debating/defending the country's name. We should continue.
> 
> Remember its just a forum, so no need to get worked up. Reality out there is way different and everyone deep down knows who stands where. Only illiterates come with foul languages & slangs. That's their level. We are way better.



Yep agreed. You leave = you admit to losing. The true sinews of BD member (and which one of them are likewise dead weight like the constant abuse trolls) is shown by this process to lot of spectators. In the end BD image benefits among those that actually matter....why give that up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> I can launch a forum but if you guys promise me to run it with contents and stuffs... also become a stakeholder. The earning will be shared.. (if any though..)



Amar kono takar dorkar nai. Allah onek disey.

As you can see by my posting pattern, you will get content and loads of it.

PHP BB forum er provider na?


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> Amar kono takar dorkar nai. Allah onek disey.
> 
> As you can see by my posting pattern, you will get content and loads of it.
> 
> PHP BB forum er provider na?


Please https://www.facebook.com/groups/325667804728234/
join this group and send your suggestion.



Black_cats said:


> Forum is neeed in Bangladesh but topics ki? National or international? Immigration, travel, foreign study, medical discussion etc diye suru kora jai. Then can be added other segment or in future split kora jai if it becomes big.


please join this group and post your suggestion. We certainly want a non mean forum (unlike bdmilitary)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/325667804728234/


----------



## Hasan89

It’s good to be back. Oh yeah, it’s true! It’s true!


----------



## Avisheik

Just open up a subreddit. You can have mods and remain anonymous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> Just open up a subreddit. You can have mods and remain anonymous.



I like this suggestion better. I don't want to disclose my facebook account, too much personal info.

Amazing that this Shajahan Khan guy is still hanging around. I thought they'd get rid of this low-life rabble rouser soon. This is the guy that supposedly said that it is okay to give uneducated bus/truck driver f*cks licenses because "they know how to tell the difference between a goat and a cow...."

There will be no respite from these low-lifes and no success in improving and disciplining this sector unless we get rid of this whole clique and cabal (the four guys in the middle of the article). It's a legit mafia and should be considered as first target by the Anti corruption folks.

03:53 pm, Feb 18, 2019 / Last Modified: 04:37 pm, Feb 18, 019
*'Ridiculous'*






Writer, researcher and columnist Syed Abul Maksud and former director of the Institute of Accident Research Institute of BUET Professor Moazzem Hossain. Photo: Collected

*Arafat Shetu*

The government formed a 15-member committee on Saturday (February 17th) to control the road accidents. Former shipping minister Shajahan Khan was made the head of the committee. However, he was accused of being a mastermind of all the problems related to disorder, accidents, anarchy, transport workers' protest and strike. He is also the acting president of the Bangladesh Road Transport Workers Federation. Recently, students of the country came down on the streets demanding a safe road focusing on one of his remarks.

Professor Moazzem Hossain, former director of the BUET Accident Research Institute, told The Daily Star about the newly formed committee, "Those who have created problems in this sector, they have been given the task of reconfiguration." It's ridiculous. "

He also questioned the logic of forming such a committee.

On the other hand, one member of the committee told about their displeasure today (18 February) The Daily Star Online. On condition of anonymity, he said, "Before forming such a committee, there was a need to talk about themselves. We were all there yesterday. But as soon as the meeting was held, Shahjahan Khan was made the committee chief. He is quite controversial in this matter and contrary to our ideology. Most members of the committee are people in the transport sector. "






Bangladesh Road Transport Workers Federation Executive President Shajahan Khan, President of Bangladesh Road Transport Owners Association Moshiur Rahman Ranga, Secretary General of Road Transport Owners Association Khandaker Enayet Ullah, General Secretary of Road Transport Workers Federation Osman Ali. Photo: Collected

You have been taking movement for safety on the road for a long time. The question of the leaders and leaders of the transport sector has always been questioned. Now it is seen that in the road accidents control committee, the sector leader Shajahan Khan, Moshiur Rahman Ranga, Khandaker Enayet Ullah and Osman Ali are also. Asked whether he will be able to work from the same committee? - Another member of the committee, writer and researcher and columnist Syed Abul Maksud said, "I have spoken before them, I will still say so. Of course, those who do not come against the charges, of course I will raise them. Since they are protecting the people of the transport sector and protecting the interests of this sector. And as a representative of civil society, I would recommend to the citizens. I do not think I should agree with the committee. "

"But the problem is that the number of them in the committee is more than that. I will say whatever my conscience says to bring discipline in this sector, whether they listen or not listen, "he remarked.

Abul Maqsud also said, "Since I am a member of this committee. So before saying that controversial people in the transport sector have been held responsible in the committee, I think this committee will be the main task - to identify those who are responsible for road disorder, accidents, mischief and anti-people activities and to take strict action against them. If the government can implement them, then the discipline will return on the road. Otherwise, it will be the way it is going. "

He said, "I have come to know that there is a meeting of the committee on February 20. While coming out of the meeting yesterday, Shahjahan Khan told me, 'There is a meeting of the committee on that day.' But, no one else knows this way. Because there was no one else at that time. "


----------



## Nilgiri

Some great bong food, and this should help promote BD tourism (the comments sure have lot of promise on that)....given food ranger is really getting popular now. But boy, I thought Indians stared way too much lol...BD ppl are like hold muh chai and watch this! (though I suppose BD people are even less used to foreigner suddenly coming to have a chat with everyone)

@Joe Shearer @Tanveer666 @Atlas @Mage @bluesky @Avicenna @jbgt90 @jamahir @Imran Khan @padamchen @Signalian @GeraltofRivia @Two @VCheng @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Chhatrapati @Skull and Bones @itsanufy @dray / Rain Man @scorpionx @Gibbs @Godman @Arsalan @waz @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Signalian

@Nilgiri 

Try and stay out of trouble drift away from this thread and go away somewhere serene


----------



## Nilgiri

Signalian said:


> @Nilgiri
> 
> Try and stay out of trouble drift away from this thread and go away somewhere serene



I dont think I've posted in this thread at all....or must have been long time ago.

Just seemed a good place for some BD food topic....since its "chill"

BTW you should read what I really think of Bangladeshis etc overall:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladesh-air-force.168817/page-395#post-11189370

The few clowns here, I isolate and let them have it as need be (and I let them initiate now). They do not represent larger group of BD ppl I know....and I make that known to them and everyone else as much as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> Some great bong food, and this should help promote BD tourism (the comments sure have lot of promise on that)....given food ranger is really getting popular now. But boy, I thought Indians stared way too much lol...BD ppl are like hold muh chai and watch this! (though I suppose BD people are even less used to foreigner suddenly coming to have a chat with everyone)
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Tanveer666 @Atlas @Mage @bluesky @Avicenna @jbgt90 @jamahir @Imran Khan @padamchen @Signalian @GeraltofRivia @Two @VCheng @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Chhatrapati @Skull and Bones @itsanufy @dray / Rain Man @scorpionx @Gibbs @Godman @Arsalan @waz @WAJsal



One of my favourite programmes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Nilgiri said:


> Some great bong food, and this should help promote BD tourism (the comments sure have lot of promise on that)....given food ranger is really getting popular now. But boy, I thought Indians stared way too much lol...BD ppl are like hold muh chai and watch this! (though I suppose BD people are even less used to foreigner suddenly coming to have a chat with everyone)
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Tanveer666 @Atlas @Mage @bluesky @Avicenna @jbgt90 @jamahir @Imran Khan @padamchen @Signalian @GeraltofRivia @Two @VCheng @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Chhatrapati @Skull and Bones @itsanufy @dray / Rain Man @scorpionx @Gibbs @Godman @Arsalan @waz @WAJsal


once upon a time i like their biryani it was like pulao but they cut very small pieces of meat while we use bigger in pakistan over all it was perfect in 5 riyals .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> Some great bong food, and this should help promote BD tourism (the comments sure have lot of promise on that)....given food ranger is really getting popular now. But boy, I thought Indians stared way too much lol...BD ppl are like hold muh chai and watch this! (though I suppose BD people are even less used to foreigner suddenly coming to have a chat with everyone)



Thanks for the share.

The Hajir Biryani looked yum. And also the Mutton Tikka Kabab.

And @Bilal9, the BDeshis seem to love their raw green chilli.

By the way, Bilal, what is Pori Moni's actual height ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Nilgiri said:


> Some great bong food, and this should help promote BD tourism (the comments sure have lot of promise on that)....given food ranger is really getting popular now. But boy, I thought Indians stared way too much lol...BD ppl are like hold muh chai and watch this! (though I suppose BD people are even less used to foreigner suddenly coming to have a chat with everyone)
> 
> @Joe Shearer @Tanveer666 @Atlas @Mage @bluesky @Avicenna @jbgt90 @jamahir @Imran Khan @padamchen @Signalian @GeraltofRivia @Two @VCheng @AgNoStiC MuSliM @Chhatrapati @Skull and Bones @itsanufy @dray / Rain Man @scorpionx @Gibbs @Godman @Arsalan @waz @WAJsal


I hate to say this, this is not even the tip of the iceberg 



jamahir said:


> Thanks for the share.
> 
> The Hajir Biryani looked yum. And also the Mutton Tikka Kabab.
> 
> And @Bilal9, the BDeshis seem to love their raw green chilli.
> 
> By the way, Bilal, what is Pori Moni's actual height ??


Everyone seems after Pori Moni..And Jamahir why are you interested in her heights?​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

scorpionx said:


> Everyone seems after Pori Moni.​



Pori Moni is very likable.

But I will ask Chairman Meow to send his men after those others who are drooling over my Pori Moni. 









scorpionx said:


> And Jamahir why are you interested in her heights?



Well, she seems tall so I want to know if I and she will look like Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman. 

By the way, I didn't receive alert for your quoting of my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

jamahir said:


> Pori Moni is very likable.
> 
> But I will ask Chairman Meow to send his men after those others who are drooling over my Pori Moni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she seems tall so I want to know if I and she will look like Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> By the way, I didn't receive alert for your quoting of my post.


I am having trouble accessing the site for a time now. Perhaps some tech glitches.


----------



## jamahir

scorpionx said:


> I am having trouble accessing the site for a time now. Perhaps some tech glitches.



Must be. I got the alert for your latest post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

scorpionx said:


> I hate to say this, this is not even the tip of the iceberg
> ​



I think its just first video in series. Normally food ranger releases a few and there is even some home cooked stuff sometimes that really explores more depth etc.

Let's see, I will update here when and if he posts. I for sure hope its not just one single video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@scorpionx @jamahir @Mage @Signalian @Avicenna @Atlas @jbgt90 @Godman @Tanveer666 @VCheng @Gibbs @Chhatrapati @Joe Shearer @Imran Khan 

Part 2 is now up!:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> Part 2 is now up!:



Thanks for sharing the new vid.

The non-fish-foods were delicious.

The family of his friend, Sumon, certainly like their fish.

Also, the BDeshis certainly like their bhartas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> Bilal, what is Pori Moni's actual height ??



*Height 5 ft 5 in* approx. 165 cm

Average for a Bangladeshi girl nowadays....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Nilgiri said:


> @scorpionx @jamahir @Mage @Signalian @Avicenna @Atlas @jbgt90 @Godman @Tanveer666 @VCheng @Gibbs @Chhatrapati @Joe Shearer @Imran Khan
> 
> Part 2 is now up!:


 This guy is speaking in Bengali sometimes and that's good effort , and his Bengali is decent .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

jamahir said:


> The family of his friend, Sumon, certainly like their fish.
> 
> Also, the BDeshis certainly like their bhartas.



I have yet to meet a Bengali that doesn't like fish. They grow up with the love of river-food and sea food. Who can blame them, nothing hits the spot quite like a good fish dish.

Bhortas are great yup, you must make friends with Bengalis and they will take you to have some good homemade specialities and definitely bhortas will be there....it is staple in their cuisine.

@scorpionx I told you the iceberg would be explored past just the tip 



Atlas said:


> This guy is speaking in Bengali sometimes and that's good effort , and his Bengali is decent .



Yah Trevor normally makes good effort to learn some basics of the language wherever he goes. He is Canadian based out of China (went there to learn Chinese cooking and ended up travel+vlogging instead) and knows chinese almost fluently (at least 3 - 4 times better than I do at least)....so he is obv good at languages!

When he was in TN, I remember he learned/picked up some simple Tamil phrases (again to get around easy and approach ppl easy)....rest of India he also spoke some basic Hindi etc.....because he knows making even a little effort to impress those around him and be polite (esp in their own language) etc goes a long way. You know how we desis love it when foreign people do make effort to talk to us in our mother tongue 

BTW, would you say its more appropriate to address "Vai" or "Mama" (like trevor says) with the shopkeepers etc that are more close to your age whom you have just met?

Mama (beyond regular uncle meaning) I thought is for "elder bro" that is good friend of yours etc (just from what I know of interaction among my friends etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Nilgiri said:


> BTW, would you say its more appropriate to address "Vai" or "Mama" (like trevor says) with the shopkeepers etc that are more close to your age whom you have just met?
> 
> Mama (beyond regular uncle meaning) I thought is for "elder bro" that is good friend of yours etc (just from what I know of interaction among my friends etc)


This mama is a common trend in Dhaka lol. Here friends call each others mama most of times, they call each others very dearly ( although now it's becoming quite common from other area friends too, specially who come to Dhaka from other districts ) !

And mama is also a common address with rikhshawalas and cng riders, street shop keepers and in some other cases, it's common in Dhaka and it's actually limited in Dhaka as far I know .

And it's not common for them whom you just met. But if you come to Dhaka and call them mama , they will not mind but will be glad I can bet , it's a warm addressing style anyway.

And also it's ( mama) not common outside Dhaka , but peoples use simply vai/bhai to adress known and unknown same aged folks, and also when peoples come to Dhaka from other towns , they simply use bhai with them unlike the local folks who live in Dhaka.

Trevor probably learn Bengali from Dhaka folks or by following them, so he used mama for shop keepers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Atlas said:


> This mama is a common trend in Dhaka lol. Here friends call each others mama most of times, they call each others very dearly ( although now it's becoming quit common from other area friends too, specially who come to Dhaka from other districts ) !
> 
> And mama is also a common address with rikhshawalas and cng riders, street shop keepers and in some other cases, it's common in Dhaka and it's actually limited in Dhaka as far I know .
> 
> And it's not common for them whom you just met. But if you come to Dhaka and call them mama , they will not mind but will be glad I can bet , it's a warm addressing style anyway.
> 
> And also it's ( mama) not common outside Dhaka , but peoples use simply vai/bhai to adress known and unknown same aged folks, and also when peoples come to Dhaka from other towns , they simply use bhai with them unlike the local folks who live in Dhaka.
> 
> Trevor probably learn Bengali from Dhaka folks or by following them, so he used mama for shop keepers.



Makes sense, my mates are also from Dhaka...so they use this mama a lot...it confused me a bit when I first heard it from them lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Nilgiri said:


> I have yet to meet a Bengali that doesn't like fish. They grow up with the love of river-food and sea food. Who can blame them, nothing hits the spot quite like a good fish dish.
> 
> Bhortas are great yup, you must make friends with Bengalis and they will take you to have some good homemade specialities and definitely bhortas will be there....it is staple in their cuisine.
> 
> @scorpionx I told you the iceberg would be explored past just the tip
> 
> 
> 
> Yah Trevor normally makes good effort to learn some basics of the language wherever he goes. He is Canadian based out of China (went there to learn Chinese cooking and ended up travel+vlogging instead) and knows chinese almost fluently (at least 3 - 4 times better than I do at least)....so he is obv good at languages!
> 
> When he was in TN, I remember he learned/picked up some simple Tamil phrases (again to get around easy and approach ppl easy)....rest of India he also spoke some basic Hindi etc.....because he knows making even a little effort to impress those around him and be polite (esp in their own language) etc goes a long way. You know how we desis love it when foreign people do make effort to talk to us in our mother tongue
> 
> BTW, would you say its more appropriate to address "Vai" or "Mama" (like trevor says) with the shopkeepers etc that are more close to your age whom you have just met?
> 
> Mama (beyond regular uncle meaning) I thought is for "elder bro" that is good friend of yours etc (just from what I know of interaction among my friends etc)



I don’t like fish. I prefer lamb.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Avicenna said:


> I don’t like fish. I prefer lamb.



Ahhhh! DNA-code defective!...get this one, stop it from spawning more!

Lamb is great though.


----------



## jamahir

Nilgiri said:


> Ahhhh! DNA-code defective!...get this one, stop it from spawning more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Avicenna said:


> I don’t like fish. I prefer lamb.


You also do not like ilish ? Or talking about other fishes only ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Atlas said:


> You also do not like ilish ? Or talking about other fishes only ?



I don’t like any fish.

I will have salmon and tuna from time to time.

I do like sushi on occasion.

I will also eat ilish and ruoy mach.

But by far, I prefer lamb chops, lamb kabobs and steak (cooked rare)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> I don’t like fish. I prefer lamb.


ayy  
i prefer lamb over beef tbh... veal meat however is equally tasty

also ilish is highly over rated fish... i have eaten many varieties of it... the bengali one, the kuwaiti one... the baby, the oversized adult.... but still it's meh in my opinion and too much work.... it's good when cooked with mustard but not as good as tuna, salmon, or the greatest of them all.... HAMOOR! which i don't know what it is called in bd.... mostly prepared as dry fish and exported to foreign countries in bangladesh... could be found in sheraton hotel menu however

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> ayy
> i prefer lamb over beef tbh... veal meat however is equally tasty
> 
> also ilish is highly over rated fish... i have eaten many varieties of it... the bengali one, the kuwaiti one... the baby, the oversized adult.... but still it's meh in my opinion and too much work.... it's good when cooked with mustard but not as good as tuna, salmon, or the greatest of them all.... HAMOOR! which i don't know what it is called in bd.... mostly prepared as dry fish and exported to foreign countries in bangladesh... could be found in sheraton hotel menu however



Hammour I believe is 3 species of grouper found in the area (gulf):

https://www.thenational.ae/uae/envi...e-nyu-abu-dhabi-study-reveals-secret-1.100390

I dont think there is much equivalent name for it in Bengali:

https://www.khaleejtimes.com/editorials-columns/from-hilsa-to-hammour

In fact grouper seems to be new thing to Bengali area fish experience:

https://english.kolkata24x7.com/grouper-fish-complement-bhetki.html/

It is well known in South though...we use in famous curries like fish head curry. It must simply be the traditional breeding grounds locations and relative presence in the bay of bengal + indian ocean area.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

The Simpsons predicted the indian pakistani tension escalation









BTW guess whos back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

~Phoenix~ said:


> The Simpsons predicted the indian pakistani tension escalation
> View attachment 544005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW guess whos back?


welcome


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

I found this video quite entertaining - informal sanitary bathroom fittings production in Bangladesh. Although I'd argue that neither production methods nor products are world class, they are very sufficient for local use price-wise and selection-wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I found this video quite entertaining - informal sanitary bathroom fittings production in Bangladesh. Although I'd argue that neither production methods nor products are world class, they are very sufficient for local use price-wise and selection-wise.


tbh, most of the design style is poor in taste... 
the best fittings in my opinion are from Grohe.... a german company...
also the scale of their prduction is not big neither efficient 
so if they want to succeed, they will need more investment, new manufacturing techniques using CNC machines, quality control and then marketing.... 
this is why RAK ceramics is doing well abroad...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> tbh, most of the design style is poor in taste...
> the best fittings in my opinion are from Grohe.... a german company...
> also the scale of their prduction is not big neither efficient
> so if they want to succeed, they will need more investment, new manufacturing techniques using CNC machines, quality control and then marketing....
> this is why RAK ceramics is doing well abroad...



Well when you have cheap labor, it can be cheaper than investing in CNC production methods. Look at the process of investment casting parts prior to machining, it is largely manual, you cannot automate that for anything. That is why GROHE made in Germany costs an arm and a leg (labor costs are super high there). Most of the crap I have in my house is GROHE made stateside in Georgia, the designs for US are totally different from that in Germany or EU.

All these guys need is design advice. Their designs are already cartridge based - instead of older valve technology.

By the way - everything sold in California for water dispensing use has to be 100% lead-free now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well when you have cheap labor, it can be cheaper than investing in CNC production methods. Look at the process of investment casting parts prior to machining, it is largely manual, you cannot automate that for anything. That is why GROHE made in Germany costs an arm and a leg (labor costs are super high there). Most of the crap I have in my house is GROHE made stateside in Georgia, the designs for US are totally different from that in Germany or EU.
> 
> All these guys need is design advice. Their designs are already cartridge based - instead of older valve technology.
> 
> By the way - everything sold in California for water dispensing use has to be 100% lead-free now.


seriously i;m super pissed about the fittings installed in our family appartment... i even sent personal product id to buy and the quantity needed... but my cheap *** relatives installed subpar fittings.... the common bathroom atleast has the tiles i chose, you'll vomit if you see how ghastly looking tiles have been installed in the master beroom toilet....

i guess i'll but some fitting myself if i find something broken when i go back for vacation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> seriously i;m super pissed about the fittings installed in our family appartment... i even sent personal product id to buy and the quantity needed... but my cheap *** relatives installed subpar fittings.... the common bathroom atleast has the tiles i chose, you'll vomit if you see how ghastly looking tiles have been installed in the master beroom toilet....
> 
> i guess i'll but some fitting myself if i find something broken when i go back for vacation



I don't think it has sunk in into the South Asian psyche, how important Bathrooms need to be.

To most South Asians it is a place you don't sink a lot of money into. And it is perpetually wet and moldy/smelly.

To Westerners it is a sanctuary. And therefore, special.

Toilets and baths need to be modern, dry (outside the shower stall), efficient, sleek/uncluttered in design & aesthetics and no cost should be spared in achieving these goals, especially for the fittings (not that you would need a lot of money). After all - you won't be splurging every year on a new toilet, it is a thirty to forty year exercise. You will be looking at it everyday for that time period, better to design it well so you can live with it.

For me, this means a one-piece very quiet flush toilet (possibly nicer Japanese brands like Toto), a full-body massage showerhead, Zero-fog glass showerstall and a full complement of old fashioned shaving implements. 

The Japanese have taken the toilet concept to new heights. Rather than go into details, they are computerized, temperature/sensor controlled. One has to experience it to believe it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I don't think it has sunk in into the South Asian psyche, how important Bathrooms need to be.
> 
> To most South Asians it is a place you don't sink a lot of money into. And it is perpetually wet and moldy/smelly.
> 
> To Westerners it is a sanctuary. And therefore, special.
> 
> Toilets and baths need to be modern, dry (outside the shower stall), efficient, sleek/uncluttered in design & aesthetics and no cost should be spared in achieving these goals, especially for the fittings (not that you would need a lot of money). After all - you won't be splurging every year on a new toilet, it is a thirty to forty year exercise. You will be looking at it everyday for that time period, better to design it well so you can live with it.
> 
> For me, this means a one-piece very quiet flush toilet (possibly nicer Japanese brands like Toto), a full-body massage showerhead, Zero-fog glass showerstall and a full complement of old fashioned shaving implements.
> 
> The Japanese have taken the toilet concept to new heights. Rather than go into details, they are computerized, temperature/sensor controlled. One has to experience it to believe it.


add hot water supply and shower glass walls/ barrier to stop making the whole toilet wet and you end up with heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> add hot water supply and shower glass walls/ barrier to stop making the whole toilet wet and you end up with heaven



Some idea....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Atlas @Avicenna @bluesky @Gibbs @Joe Shearer @jbgt90

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T90TankGuy

Saw this a few days ago , have you seen his Sri lanka tour? Mark wiens is there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> @Atlas @Avicenna @bluesky @Gibbs @Joe Shearer @jbgt90


I do not understand what really did @Nilgiri want to convey by uploading this video. But, if it is for demeaning BD, he must also know all these street vendor cultures carry the legacy of Indian heritage. It is not something BD people have invented. This is very common in India and can be seen in every street corners of Indian towns.

@Nilgiri should better send us some new photographs showing how the demolishing works on the occupied river banks in Dhaka are being carried out. He should appreciate that the move will certainly beautify the Capital.


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> I do not understand what really did @Nilgiri want to convey by uploading this video. But, if it is for demeaning BD, he must also know all these street vendor cultures carry the legacy of Indian heritage. It is not something BD people have invented. This is very common in India and can be seen in every street corners of Indian towns.
> 
> @Nilgiri should better send us some new photographs showing how the demolishing works on the occupied river banks in Dhaka are being carried out. He should appreciate that the move will certainly beautify the Capital.



Uh no, I just like to show some street food scene of Bangladesh. This is the chill thread....please look at my previous 2 posts from same guy visiting BD....he was doing food tour of BD. Hope you understand it will help BD tourism in the end....which you guys sorely need.

There is no intent to demean here....from either me or the content creator. He has been to lot of places in India too, where you can see such street food scenes.

Or maybe you are being sarcastic again (to annoy Bilal who posts the neatest, nicest, elite things only etc), I can't tell.

@Atlas


----------



## EasyNow

Michael Corleone said:


> http://khwcc.blogspot.com/2014/10/a-visit-from-bangladesh.html
> i was looking for a watchmaker to service my watch when i visit bangladesh... i found that the only watchmaker who's swiss trained in indian subcontinent is a bangladeshi... i think i will train from him after i'm done with studies



Seriously?! Provide details please, I spend a small fortune on watch servicing every year!



Bilal9 said:


> Some idea....



We need to overhaul the traditional "walk in shower" design in BD, it's repulsive to walk barefoot on the same floor where the toilet is often housed.



Bilal9 said:


> The reporter mentioned that these flying vehicles are classified as ultralights because of their lightweight configuration and altitude restriction. I don't believe you need a pilot's license for operating these but I could be wrong.
> 
> According to this site,
> 
> https://www.uflyit.com/license.htm#Do I Need a License to Fly an Ultralight?
> 
> "A *true single seat ultralight* requires no license to fly (assuming it meets the requirements of Part 103 for an ultralight aircraft).
> 
> *Any two seat "ultralight" or Light Sport type aircraft* requires a Sport Pilot Certificate or higher to fly. "
> 
> By the way, since these guys have two seats, one of them has to have a formal sport pilot's license - I am pretty certain.



This is incredible. Intelligent and brave to pull this off.

(Sorry for many posts) can't sleep so going through random threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Seriously?! Provide details please, I spend a small fortune on watch servicing every year!


i am pretty sure you'll still need to spend a fortune to service watch from him, the link above is where i found out about hasan...
i just started my long intended hobby recently, what watches do you have? are you a member of the UGWC in facebook?
you don't need to service every year though... if your collection is big enough once is 10 years is sufficient... if you're one watch guy, every 5 years for the swiss or every 10-15 for japanese


----------



## EasyNow

Michael Corleone said:


> i am pretty sure you'll still need to spend a fortune to service watch from him, the link above is where i found out about hasan...
> i just started my long intended hobby recently, what watches do you have? are you a member of the UGWC in facebook?
> you don't need to service every year though... if your collection is big enough once is 10 years is sufficient... if you're one watch guy, every 5 years for the swiss or every 10-15 for japanese



Sorry just saw the link - I don't mind paying the same to a Bangladeshi , and its another reason to visit BD!

Ive been collecting since my uni days. It's a worthwhile hobby as it gives tremendous satisfaction looking at the workmanship, wearing it among friends - and the watches usually increase in value too. (Unless you damage it which is common tbh)

My main ones are my Tag Monaco (Steve McQueen) and Rolex Daytona, I have a Breitling B1 which is my day to day watch, an Omega Speedmaster and a Chanel J12 which is my personal favourite. Im not really active on Facebook...

I service about every 5 years, on rotation, but the old mechanical Tag needs more frequent servicing.


UPDATE:

Just did some research and sad to say it won't pass muster.

They only deal in mid range watches like Citizen, Tissot etc. Not sure if it makes sense to service these tbh.


----------



## Michael Corleone

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Sorry just saw the link - I don't mind paying the same to a Bangladeshi , and its another reason to visit BD!
> 
> Ive been collecting since my uni days. It's a worthwhile hobby as it gives tremendous satisfaction looking at the workmanship, wearing it among friends - and the watches usually increase in value too. (Unless you damage it which is common tbh)
> 
> My main ones are my Tag Monaco (Steve McQueen) and Rolex Daytona, I have a Breitling B1 which is my day to day watch, an Omega Speedmaster and a Chanel J12 which is my personal favourite. Im not really active on Facebook...
> 
> I service about every 5 years, on rotation, but the old mechanical Tag needs more frequent servicing.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Just did some research and sad to say it won't pass muster.
> 
> They only deal in mid range watches like Citizen, Tissot etc. Not sure if it makes sense to service these tbh.


unless they're in house movements... i am pretty sure they'll be able to service any watches... find out if your tag or Breitling is a common ETA and it should be fine... i understand the rolex will be harder to service but there is hassan and sons or mohammad and sons, so you should be covered. 
what do you plan to buy next? 
do you watch The urban gentry on youtube?


----------



## EasyNow

Michael Corleone said:


> unless they're in house movements... i am pretty sure they'll be able to service any watches... find out if your tag or Breitling is a common ETA and it should be fine... i understand the rolex will be harder to service but there is hassan and sons or mohammad and sons, so you should be covered.
> what do you plan to buy next?
> do you watch The urban gentry on youtube?



No bro, the difference between the movements in a Rolex, tag or citizen are night and day. They will need specific training. 

Is Hassan and sons a watch company?

Funnily enough the Breitling B1 doesn't need servicing or maintenance as it's a battery operated chronometer - the most accurate time piece of all. I recommend it if you are starting a watch collection.

Not really collecting recently as Android watches are looking quite interesting, I bought the Huawei Watch now am looking to check out some others.

Haven't seen urban gentry... about collectors is it?


----------



## Michael Corleone

PersonasNonGrata said:


> No bro, the difference between the movements in a Rolex, tag or citizen are night and day. They will need specific training.
> 
> Is Hassan and sons a watch company?
> 
> Funnily enough the Breitling B1 doesn't need servicing or maintenance as it's a battery operated chronometer - the most accurate time piece of all. I recommend it if you are starting a watch collection.
> 
> Not really collecting recently as Android watches are looking quite interesting, I bought the Huawei Watch now am looking to check out some others.
> 
> Haven't seen urban gentry... about collectors is it?


Hassan and sons are authorized dealers of some luxury brands in bd. I’ve seen people with Richard mille and patek there

Well a quartz do require less maintenance, I just can’t get over the tick motion :/

Yeah the urban Gentry is everything related to collecting, horological history etc great British host.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Michael Corleone said:


> Hassan and sons are authorized dealers of some luxury brands in bd. I’ve seen people with Richard mille and patek there
> 
> Well a quartz do require less maintenance, I just can’t get over the tick motion :/
> 
> Yeah the urban Gentry is everything related to collecting, horological history etc great British host.



Thanks I'll try to check it out (the programme and Hassan & sons)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Who wants to say with me - Obama was the coolest US President ever? Even in real life and retired!





















And her profile...she may be Pakistani or Bangladeshi....

https://metro.co.uk/2018/02/27/amer...muslim-tv-reporter-who-wears-a-hijab-7344956/

Well - found this sort of amusing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Interesting story,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

@Two we have CR-929 on a roll now. 






C-919 testing is also on track - don't know what the latest status on FAA approval is.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Bilal9 said:


> @Two we have CR-929 on a roll now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-919 testing is also on track - don't know what the latest status on FAA approval is.


Thank you.

I only know C919. Now I just know CR929.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Two said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I only know C919. Now I just know CR929.



Some people are saying that CR-929 has a lot of similarity with B787 and A350 design. But I still believe this is a great viable project. There is great demand of airliners in China itself. 

And China needs the experience to establish itself in aviation manufacturing (airplanes as well as sub-systems such as avionics, engines, hydraulics, pneumatics etc.).

For C919 (150 seat size) it is 70% of the market so China needs this for domestic market. CR929 will still be in B787/A350 competitor for long haul intercontinental travel size (three sizes).


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Bangladesh’s first ‘double bottom’ luxurious vessel sets sail*

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...vXN5k6bR7DVu6tt5L7eQa-XfZE8Eb1CrDrbAcudB4E3J4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


>


damn, the songs are so deep

:,)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> *Bangladesh’s first ‘double bottom’ luxurious vessel sets sail*
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...vXN5k6bR7DVu6tt5L7eQa-XfZE8Eb1CrDrbAcudB4E3J4



2nd Hull is improved feature. Means vessel will be safe even if outer hull is breached (punctured and flooded).


----------



## Bilal9

Hero Alam in Morshed Mishu's illustration (the tagline says Hiru Alom: Jiru Jiru Saben)


----------



## Bilal9

Something you guys might have forgotten, but shouldn't have......

*11 Popular Bangladeshi digital artists you should follow on Facebook*


Update: 01:03pm on Sunday 23rd October 2016 +06





Art exists in this world to inspire us. Art allows us to look at our lives with different perspectives.

Art takes inspiration from events and people around us and allows us to take a fresh look at it. And in today’s world, digital artists are providing us with that opportunity right on the palm of our hand.

While many of us Bangladeshis keep liking and sharing Pascal Campion Art’s photos, do we know our own champions? Here is a list of 9 Bangladeshi Digital Artists that you should definitely check out (Ranked in order of their FB Page likes. This rank has nothing to do with the quality of their work. Also, I don’t know the real people behind some of the pages. If you do, let me know and I’ll update accordingly):

*1. Tanmoy Cartoons:*

He is one of the most famous cartoonists of the country, and for a good reason. His work comprises of cartoons interacting with each other and satirizing the social behavior of our people. Syed Rashad Imam Tanmoy is also known for drawing caricatures of public figures showing their achievements or poking fun at their actions. Sometimes he will surprise you by breaking his personal style and drawing something that is totally different.











Click to See More Work From Tanmoy Cartoons

*2. Artist Asim’s Creation:*

Asim Chandra Roy is an expert at drawing caricatures, which portray a liveliness and comic element of the subject’s character. Besides caricatures, he also draws portraits and sketches which are a wonder to look at.











Click to see Asim’s Works

*3. Royalerchobi:*

Check out this page for a fine blend of typography and thematic interpretation of the text involved. This is a page that can have you scratching your head a little and stare with amazement at the thought of how someone can come up with such ideas.









See More Works of Royalerchobi

*4. Mehedi Haque Cartoons:*

This page, which showcases the caricatures, cartoons and some of the comic strips/books done by the famous cartoonist of Dhaka Comics and New Age, Mehedi Haque. Often in his works, there is a reflection of Bangladeshi socio-political developments.











Click Here to Visit Mehedi Haque Cartoons

*5. Arts By Rats*

Arts by Rats features the work of Asifur Rahman, the page has cartoon portraits and some stories told using comic that make us question ourselves about our decisions and choices in life in this day and age. Asif has a unique way of capturing emotion in his subjects and using the background to amplify them.











I Want to See Arts By Rats Page

*6. Morshed Mishu’s Illustration*

This page can be treated as an homage to the talented, successful and famous people of Bangladesh. Morshed Mishu certainly has an eye for capturing the character and personalities of his subjects in his illustrations.











Click here to check out Morshed Mishu’s Illustration

*7. Cartoon People*

Cartoon people is an introspective look at the artistic self. Spend a few minutes here and you can get a feel of what it is like to be an artist.











Take me to Cartoon People

*8. Saurav’s ArtStash*

Saurav’s work is a unique blend of different techniques of paintings. That is where his works get their unique look from, with every subject or character drawn with tuned emotion which tells us a lot about how they are feeling.











It’s Worth Checking Out Saurav’s ArtStash

*9. Drogo*

More people need to know about Drogo. This is an internationally acclaimed work done by the cartoonist brothers Manik-Ratan. Drogo is the ‘imaginary pet of Manik-Ratan’, a character who is seen interacting with real life objects. The possibility of storytelling with such a vibrant, cute and full of life character is endless. That’s why stories with Drogo are always unique and wierdly, satisfying.






Check Drogo in Action here!

*10. Bonus: Prosun’s Portfolio*

Even though this post is about digital artists, these artists also need a mention. Prosun’s Portfolio is about detailed oil paintings, sketches and portraits. You can spend so much time just appreciating differents aspects of a single piece of his artwork.






Link to Prosun’s Portfolio

*11. Bonus: Inksmith*

A little different from the rest, Inksmith is about the journey of characters Inksmith, Ember, Tag (Panda) and Peanut (Huskey). The detail of the sketches are noteworthy and the anime-esque human characters along with the lively animals really have created a very unique look and feel to it.






Link to Inksmith

(smartyslife.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Two talented Bangladeshis. Bravo! #BangladeshPride

https://www.thedailystar.net/arts-entertainment/news/portrait-cover-artist-asifur-rahman-1704001

https://www.thedailystar.net/city/b...ipu-aziz-wins-neurosurgery-award-2019-1722994

Guys read this article on Maulvi Tamizuddin Khan.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maulvi_Tamizuddin_Khan#Career

He challenged the dissolution of the assembly in Pakistan by a kangaroo court which paved the way for Ayub Khan's Military junta takeover and abandoning of democracy, something that continues today.

This changed the course of Pakistan's future forever and was the cause of the bifurcation between East and West Pakistani politics in large measure.

This will make crystal clear of why Pakistan broke up. Yes the Indians did collude, but this is what started Bengali separatist movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

guys do any of you have the link to bengali women and actress thread?


----------



## Valar.

Michael Corleone said:


> guys do any of you have the link to bengali women and actress thread?



I only know one...
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladeshi-fashion.389286/page-139

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> *Bangladesh’s first ‘double bottom’ luxurious vessel sets sail*
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...vXN5k6bR7DVu6tt5L7eQa-XfZE8Eb1CrDrbAcudB4E3J4



Here is a video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Here is a video


 I liked both, if you know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Here is a video


i think i have a new fetish of boinking on a boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> i think i have a new fetish of boinking on a boat



Been there, done that. Large cruise ship though. Harmony of the seas......








BDforever said:


> I liked both, if you know what I mean



Yup she IS quite a looker, isn't she?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bilal9 said:


> Yup she IS quite a looker, isn't she?


yes beautiful vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Been there, done that. Large cruise ship though. Harmony of the seas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup she IS quite a looker, isn't she?


gawd. i would do it in the balcony in one of these. :3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...es-first-flight-over-california-idUSKCN1RQ00M


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3011018532272280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Some of Bangladesh coverage on Indonesian media 

Bangladesh during Ramadhan






Visiting Dhaka and Bangladeshi food

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Indos said:


> Some of Bangladesh coverage on Indonesian media
> 
> Bangladesh during Ramadhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting Dhaka and Bangladeshi food


translation plz


----------



## BDforever

@Indos @Marine Rouge what is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

BDforever said:


> translation plz



What I can say to you is that those two coverage of Bangladesh have a very positive tone about Bangladesh and encourage Indonesian to visit Bangladesh, particularly Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> @Indos @Marine Rouge what is this ?


----------



## Indos

BDforever said:


> @Indos @Marine Rouge what is this ?



It is the negative tone about Bangladesh said by our Vice President. 

He said Jakarta has two face, first is Singapore face with its modernity and second face is like Bangladesh 

Take a positive side bro, at least our media produce a positive tone about Bangladesh. Dont mind with what our Vice President had said bro, he will step down soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Indos said:


> Some of Bangladesh coverage on Indonesian media
> 
> Bangladesh during Ramadhan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting Dhaka and Bangladeshi food


really craving some desi food... does she say what restaurant this is?


Indos said:


> It is the negative tone about Bangladesh said by our Vice President.
> 
> He said Jakarta has two face, first is Singapore face with its modernity and second face is like Bangladesh
> 
> Take a positive side bro, at least our media produce a positive tone about Bangladesh. Dont mind with what our Vice President had said bro, he will step down soon


well he speakth the truth... we got to own up to it and improve... not saying nothing is being done but 95% of dhaka is a trashbag

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Michael Corleone said:


> really craving some desi food... does she say what restaurant this is?
> 
> well he speakth the truth... we got to own up to it and improve... not saying nothing is being done but 95% of dhaka is a trashbag



Nope, she doesnt said the name of the restaurant but only said that it is around Lalbagh fort.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Indos said:


> Nope, she doesnt said the name of the restaurant but only said that it is around Lalbagh fort.


thnks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Romanian electronica is pretty well-rounded as far as arrangements and melodies. This one is from seven years ago.






And another old one...this chick lives/works in LA now....






Couple of recent ones...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Romanian electronica is pretty well-rounded as far as arrangements and melodies. This one is from seven years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another old one...this chick lives/works in LA now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of recent ones...


Alexandra stan... real beauty i must say... none of that fake makeup bs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Hello!

Now friends, it feels good to be back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Khan saheb said:


> Hello!
> 
> Now friends, it feels good to be back.



Welcome back, been a while!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

for #avengers#endgame




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

shourov323 said:


> for #avengers#endgame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



The next zombie apocalypse movie should be filmed in bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

bd_4_ever said:


> Welcome back, been a while!


Thanks, buddy  Life, you know!!


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Alexandra stan... real beauty i must say... none of that fake makeup bs



Yup she's a looker alright....but in the morning they all look different. 



Avisheik said:


> The next zombie apocalypse movie should be filmed in bangladesh



They look like scurrying ants crawling up an anthill. I don't think this is in Bangladesh though...is it?


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> They look like scurrying ants crawling up an anthill. I don't think this is in Bangladesh though...is it?


It is though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Khan saheb said:


> It is though!



Yeah! Zombie apoclaypse Bangladesh style....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yup she's a looker alright....but in the morning they all look different.


not my internal medicine teacher... doesn't. if only she wasn't married because i definitely see she's attracted to me. specially after going topless in the class xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> not my internal medicine teacher... doesn't. if only she wasn't married because i definitely see she's attracted to me. specially after going topless in the class xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Bilal9 said:


> Yup she's a looker alright....but in the morning they all look different.
> 
> 
> 
> They look like scurrying ants crawling up an anthill. I don't think this is in Bangladesh though...is it?



Yeap bro its star cineplex at panthapath. Hahaha this what happens when there is only 3 cinemas that show the movie in a city of 20mil+

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Avisheik said:


> Yeap bro its star cineplex at panthapath. Hahaha this what happens when there is only 3 cinemas that show the movie in a city of 20mil+



You expect 200 Taka Tea bhadralok to understand realities? Now he will post more niche cafes the 0.01% of BD elite can enjoy and say thats the only reality in Dhaka again.

@bluesky


----------



## Avisheik

Nilgiri said:


> You expect 200 Taka Tea bhadralok to understand realities? Now he will post more niche cafes the 0.01% of BD elite can enjoy and say thats the only reality in Dhaka again.
> 
> @bluesky



Whats your point here? He just asked where it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Avisheik said:


> Whats your point here? He just asked where it was.



Its just humorous his first instinct was to not believe that could be Bangladesh.

Given the bulk of this thread earlier was him posting pictures to himself about cafes and that Dhaka was 1st world prime stronk....while no one bothered to reply or even look at em.

Then starts calling members like @bluesky as false flaggers (and even hacked accounts) because they point out a few harsh realities to his little fantasy world in other threads.

He is quite a hyper sensitive clown lol....and it always shows even in the little moments.

Anyways back to your chill thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avisheik said:


> Yeap bro its star cineplex at panthapath. Hahaha this what happens when there is only 3 cinemas that show the movie in a city of 20mil+



Kisuta dor khaya gesi... eto lok ekshongey dekhley bhoy lagey....shades of zombie apocalypse



Avisheik said:


> Whats your point here? He just asked where it was.



Onno kothao patta na paia amader kasey patta pawar jonno ghurtey thakey. Halar dokkhin bharoter bekoob. Tarey durey giya mortey kaowa dorkar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Hey guys, watch these two interesting videos, shows how Japan developed based on its small factories alone. Very important to find out how small factories and skilled manufacturing drove Japan's success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3057144780992988

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Why are the Chinese so pissed off at us?


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Species said:


> Why are the Chinese so pissed off at us?


commies are always pissed at something.

Mostly because of our criticism of China about Rohingya, Uyghur and debt trap issue. They expected us to behave like pakistanis...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Doctor Strange

Useful channel to understand China better in a humorous way. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored/


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> commies are always pissed at something.
> 
> Mostly because of our criticism of China about Rohingya, Uyghur and debt trap issue. They expected us to behave like pakistanis...



Roja-ramjaner din - cheita giya gali diley roja makrooh hoye jabey...just avoid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 24 Hours

Species said:


> Why are the Chinese so pissed off at us?


Everyone is pissed at us on this forum now adays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Michael Corleone

Guys, i am thinking about this a lot...
what do you think of Mattiur Rahman? hero or traitor?


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> Guys, i am thinking about this a lot...
> what do you think of Mattiur Rahman? hero or traitor?


Hero from our side. From Pakistani side a traitor I guess. Unless you are talking about Matiur Rahman Nizami.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Hero from our side. From Pakistani side a traitor I guess. Unless you are talking about Matiur Rahman Nizami.


imo, he is traitor regardless... speaking of the airforce alone... i would much rather celebrate Saiful Azam as a hero
imagine we were wagin the war against west pakistan and Minhas tried to steal the plane... would he let Minhas defect to India? 
Minhas is the real hero of that day... end of the day pakistan, good or bad... they pledge to follow the state irrespective of the order given to them... if the order strikes their moral compass... quit like a real man and fight like the rest did in Kilo flight


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> imo, he is traitor regardless... speaking of the airforce alone... i would much rather celebrate Saiful Azam as a hero
> imagine we were wagin the war against west pakistan and Minhas tried to steal the plane... would he let Minhas defect to India?
> Minhas is the real hero of that day... end of the day pakistan, good or bad... they pledge to follow the state irrespective of the order given to them... if the order strikes their moral compass... quit like a real man and fight like the rest did in Kilo flight


Why regardless? From his perspective he was simply following his personal moral leaning. And for people with such level of patriotism often could careless of what other will think of him 40-50 years down the lines. 

Also Matiur's case isn't as simple as you think. 

Matiur was arrested in March/April '71 from his native home by Pak authority & deported to west, while he was attempting to defect to India to join the liberation effort. 

The real question should be why PAF high officials let such a person to fly that plane on that day? 

Considering Matiur's political leaning it was only matter of time for defection. So why wasn't he under house arrest like all other Bengali officers of Pak army and such?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Why regardless? From his perspective he was simply following his personal moral leaning. And for people with such level of patriotism often could careless of what other will think of him 40-50 years down the lines.
> 
> Also Matiur's case isn't as simple as you think.
> 
> Matiur was arrested in March/April '71 from his native home by Pak authority & deported to west, while he was attempting to defect to India to join the liberation effort.
> 
> The real question should be why PAF high officials let such a person to fly that plane on that day?
> 
> Considering Matiur's political leaning it was only matter of time for defection. So why wasn't he under house arrest like all other Bengali officers of Pak army and such?


i say regardless because judging by his moral standards, it was pretty shitty thing to do for a military man, irrespective of allegiance

Matiur or any of the bengali officers weren't flight cleared during the war... all bengali officers were ground, the accounts is that Matiur forced himself in while Minhas was taxing to the runway and knocked him out... took off and flew low to avoid radar detection, but while 40 miles away from the indian border... Minhas gained back consciousness and used his controls to crash the plane... apparently he wasn;t strapped in and his body was found not too far from the aircraft... minhas's body was within it...

now here is an example of a miitary man the world celebrates

Rommel was thought to be a traitor by the Nazi govt and was given an option to commit suicide or risk military trials and dishonor of his family, because the nazis found his name involved with connections to coup against Hitler
where the fact of the matter is although he didn't agree with Hitler's policy, he wasn't involved or aware of coup attempts on Hitler... but the plotters plan to Name his as successor was enough to seal his fate...
The dude was clever enough to cut short the length of the war, the dude directly disobeyed hitler's orders and treated his prisoners right, which is a quality a good military man should possess which Matiur lacked.

other bengali members either quit the service, formally pledge allegiance and defected to join the armed struggle or didn't participate at all on either side because their moral compass didn't allow it...
like Saiful Azam... the hero we don't talk about

plus that's the way the prophet instructed us to fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Michael Corleone said:


> i say regardless because judging by his moral standards, it was pretty shitty thing to do for a military man, irrespective of allegiance
> 
> Matiur or any of the bengali officers weren't flight cleared during the war... all bengali officers were ground, the accounts is that Matiur forced himself in while Minhas was taxing to the runway and knocked him out... took off and flew low to avoid radar detection, but while 40 miles away from the indian border... Minhas gained back consciousness and used his controls to crash the plane... apparently he wasn;t strapped in and his body was found not too far from the aircraft... minhas's body was within it...
> 
> now here is an example of a miitary man the world celebrates
> 
> Rommel was thought to be a traitor by the Nazi govt and was given an option to commit suicide or risk military trials and dishonor of his family, because the nazis found his name involved with connections to coup against Hitler
> where the fact of the matter is although he didn't agree with Hitler's policy, he wasn't involved or aware of coup attempts on Hitler... but the plotters plan to Name his as successor was enough to seal his fate...
> The dude was clever enough to cut short the length of the war, the dude directly disobeyed hitler's orders and treated his prisoners right, which is a quality a good military man should possess which Matiur lacked.
> 
> other bengali members either quit the service, formally pledge allegiance and defected to join the armed struggle or didn't participate at all on either side because their moral compass didn't allow it...
> like Saiful Azam... the hero we don't talk about
> 
> plus that's the way the prophet instructed us to fight



Did you even read your own post? You just answered your own question.

What 'shitty' thing? You do realise he too did change alligiance to BD and was trying to defect to join the liberation struggle? You sound like Pakistanis were just letting him go left & right wherever he wished to? 

To officers like Matiur, ATM Haider, Zia, Osmani who joined the liberation war, Pakistanis were just enemies plundering their homeland. Now do we need to teach them how to fight such enemies? 

Do you even know Zia killed his commanding officer before revolting? Do you think Col. Taher, Khaled Musharraf, ATM Haider, Major Jalil & all others would have thought twice if they needed to do the same? 

Do you think Pakistanis would have just letten them go if they had the chance to kill them? Did Minhas thought twice before crashing the plane, even knowing it will kill him & his instructor? 

Why should he to follow what others were doing? He wanted out of prison & join liberation war and he took the way that was open before him. Knowing full well that people will judge him in their own standards that isn't even coherent. Comparing Him with Rommel simply doesn't make sense.

To become a hero you need the courage to dive in when the calling comes. Both Matiur & Minhas are heros in their respective country. Why? They simply called their shot when the shot came calling.

That's why Saiful Azam is respected by both but hero of none.

Problem is you are judging someone by your personal moral standard. If we go by that narrative, Pakistanis are right. Tikka, Rao farman, Niazi were the heroes saving the day, while muktibahinI were just shitty thugs undermining the state. You see where this narrative leads to?


----------



## Nilgiri

Michael Corleone said:


> i say regardless because judging by his moral standards, it was pretty shitty thing to do for a military man, irrespective of allegiance
> 
> Matiur or any of the bengali officers weren't flight cleared during the war... all bengali officers were ground, the accounts is that Matiur forced himself in while Minhas was taxing to the runway and knocked him out... took off and flew low to avoid radar detection, but while 40 miles away from the indian border... Minhas gained back consciousness and used his controls to crash the plane... apparently he wasn;t strapped in and his body was found not too far from the aircraft... minhas's body was within it...
> 
> now here is an example of a miitary man the world celebrates
> 
> Rommel was thought to be a traitor by the Nazi govt and was given an option to commit suicide or risk military trials and dishonor of his family, because the nazis found his name involved with connections to coup against Hitler
> where the fact of the matter is although he didn't agree with Hitler's policy, he wasn't involved or aware of coup attempts on Hitler... but the plotters plan to Name his as successor was enough to seal his fate...
> The dude was clever enough to cut short the length of the war, the dude directly disobeyed hitler's orders and treated his prisoners right, which is a quality a good military man should possess which Matiur lacked.
> 
> other bengali members either quit the service, formally pledge allegiance and defected to join the armed struggle or didn't participate at all on either side because their moral compass didn't allow it...
> like Saiful Azam... the hero we don't talk about
> 
> plus that's the way the prophet instructed us to fight



I agree. It seemed underhanded way. Benedict Arnold is not seen as some patriot by British either....because what he did was also very underhanded (use the US uniform and friendship with George Washington even to secretly prepare for his switching sides). Both sides realised this in that instance (in post analysis and peace treaty)....I dont get why this pilot chap matiur is emotionally given such a hero status in BD.

Its best one openly states they are not under the uniform they wear anymore.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arthur said:


> Did you even read your own post? You just answered your own question.
> 
> What 'shitty' thing? You do realise he too did change alligiance to BD and was trying to defect to join the liberation struggle? You sound like Pakistanis were just letting him go left & right wherever he wished to?
> 
> To officers like Matiur, ATM Haider, Zia, Osmani who joined the liberation war, Pakistanis were just enemies plundering their homeland. Now do we need to teach them how to fight such enemies?
> 
> Do you even know Zia killed his commanding officer before revolting? Do you think Col. Taher, Khaled Musharraf, ATM Haider, Major Jalil & all others would have thought twice if they needed to do the same?
> 
> Do you think Pakistanis would have just letten them go if they had the chance to kill them? Did Minhas thought twice before crashing the plane, even knowing it will kill him & his instructor?
> 
> Why should he to follow what others were doing? He wanted out of prison & join liberation war and he took the way that was open before him. Knowing full well that people will judge him in their own standards that isn't even coherent. Comparing Him with Rommel simply doesn't make sense.
> 
> To become a hero you need the courage to dive in when the calling comes. Both Matiur & Minhas are heros in their respective country. Why? They simply called their shot when the shot came calling.
> 
> That's why Saiful Azam is respected by both but hero of none.
> 
> Problem is you are judging someone by your personal moral standard. If we go by that narrative, Pakistanis are right. Tikka, Rao farman, Niazi were the heroes saving the day, while muktibahinI were just shitty thugs undermining the state. You see where this narrative leads to?


oh god this is a long one... so i'll read line by line and reply

you don't change allegiance and for yourself into your enemies plane to take it to use against it.
infact again the germans did do this, they painted their fighters and tanks in enemy colors and this kind of actions are not something that's encouraged, atleast in the western world
we say he was arrested, but pakistani sources tell otherwise... he was missing for quite sometime involved in armed struggle within bd but later went back to pakistan himself... there were other pilots who were arrested in bd, none were send to pakistan, rather kept in bangladesh and tortured... so there is some truth to that

Zia, Osamani and others, unlike Matiur didn't wear the enemies uniform to fight from within, they were vocal about their views and took gentleman like decisions

well Zia already had revolt in mind like Matiur, but unlike matiur he didn't go back to pakistan to get equipments to use against the very idea up until that point that led them to join the military... pakistan was ours as much as the west... but the west ofc destroyed those ideals

we in bangladesh tend to fall into trap of demonizing pakistanis every chance we get... if they really wanted to kill off all bengali officers like you say, they would have done it discreetly like they did with the intelletuals

was not really willing to compare the men themselves... rommel and matiur but their actions

as for saiful not being hero of either... 
well some bangladesh would say zia is a traitor because he had knowledge of sheikh mujib's assasination prior to it going down... to most of us he's still a hero but his actions will always be questionable
same goes with Matiur

as as for saiful, as per you he might not be a hero in bd... but no pakistani will call him a traitor for joining banglaesh air force post independence... he didn't deviate from his moral compass... 
he didn;t take part for any side
and as the saying goes, Heros are remembered, but legends never die... 
the whole world atleast those of us interested in military aviation, recognize his accomplishments so he doesn't even need be hero 

one of my uncle was in pakistan army... he was deployed to bangladesh... at the time he was a junior officer and they were not told what's about to go down but that indians are sending in terrorist or something of that sort... but once he came to experience first hand what's going down... he deserted and fleed through india and into middle east...
he died in pakistan after he retired from the bank my dad works in... no one around him knew he was in the military except those in his family... to pakistanis eyes he would have been seen as a coward and traitor... and for mere relations with him and some other distant relatives... i might be seen as from the others... but the fact is... he did what was right.... that's not kill your own countrymen... be they from east or west... that's far noble imo


i wanted to discuss this topic not for argument or debates sake but just people's opinion on the matter.... i might not agree with your views but i do respect it


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> you don't change allegiance and for yourself into your enemies plane to take it to use against it.


He did what he thought was the best/right thing to do, probably. He did it for us. He is our hero. If my allegiance was to Pakistan I would consider him a traitor. 

Like Mujib is our hero, their traitor
Bhutto is our villain and their hero(not sure but they did elect him even after 1971; so yeah) 

It's better not to think too much about moral dilemmas.

See it like that, a father stole food to feed his hungry son. He might not be an ethical person but he probably is a good father.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Bhutto is our villain and their hero


Bhutto was hanged by his own people though lmao


----------



## Mage

Michael Corleone said:


> Bhutto was hanged by his own people though lmao


Similar thing happened to Mujib...yet he's a hero to us. 

People's party Pakistan still hold Bhutto in high regard. And they still gain votes talking about Bhutto's achievement.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mage said:


> Similar thing happened to Mujib...yet he's a hero to us.
> 
> People's party Pakistan still hold Bhutto in high regard. And they still gain votes talking about Bhutto's achievement.


hmm... eh well dude got them nukes in exchange for eating grass... (in his words) good for them


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Four videos on Bangladeshi birders (ornithologists) and some of the unique birds found locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Joy Bangla...

https://bangla.dhakatribune.com/ban...AMZU7GU7vIc3VU0_y-4ZDORIPRxmWQStmzazSG3GG4qJE


----------



## Bilal9

^^^

Love knows no caste, creed or color.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Young mechanic builds his very own electric car in N’ganj

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...xIViCNGWQiUZfloWF0syJNnk3OAzIF4PLztUE2-UHV_Dk













*Bishwa Ijtema photo wins National Geographic prize*

http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...tiGjiMCPKKKiZ395BKeEG71Z-SCDOdbc684wgMO9TSBeU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Love knows no caste, creed or color.



Not many Korean ever embrace Islam. This is one example of Korean Muslim women

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

72 year old bodybuilder....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/





http://www.arabnews.com/node/1510946/world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

The Ronin said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1510946/world


We already have lots of mosques. How about we start building nice looking Schools, Colleges and Hospitals with donation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1510946/world


it looks so tacky... yuck


----------



## monitor

The Ronin said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1510946/world



unfortunately it doesn't looks attractive at all . design is poor and wastes of 130 crore taka . with this amount of money i think more attractive Mosque could build . and as for attraction i never heard about this mosque only two days ago saw it .


----------



## Hasan89




----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Young mechanic builds his very own electric car in N’ganj
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...xIViCNGWQiUZfloWF0syJNnk3OAzIF4PLztUE2-UHV_Dk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bishwa Ijtema photo wins National Geographic prize*
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...tiGjiMCPKKKiZ395BKeEG71Z-SCDOdbc684wgMO9TSBeU





The Ronin said:


> Young mechanic builds his very own electric car in N’ganj
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...xIViCNGWQiUZfloWF0syJNnk3OAzIF4PLztUE2-UHV_Dk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bishwa Ijtema photo wins National Geographic prize*
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...tiGjiMCPKKKiZ395BKeEG71Z-SCDOdbc684wgMO9TSBeU


lmao what a joke... and waste of 3 lakh bdt... could have instead tried to build a normal go cart



Hasan89 said:


>


lmao bengali thirst songs are no bad... not bad at all xD


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3202370309803767





*US city unveils street signs naming Bangladesh Boulevard*

https://www.dhakatribune.com/world/...eils-street-signs-naming-bangladesh-boulevard






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142724651174334464




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156341439797555


----------



## The Ronin

*German record label releases Bangladeshi music video*

https://dhakatribune.com/showtime/2...GGT5E3sGOeXd2RtJ_VL7viGlEO41kTl-nHJtniD7xihNU










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2710745348958534

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor Strange




----------



## Bilal9

Beauty and the....??


----------



## Doctor Strange

Bilal9 said:


> Beauty and the....??



Both are Luswoms. Imo Taslima's case looks more hoax than reality. It should have been dealt with less fanfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangla Rap re-born.


----------



## Doctor Strange

I dont totally agree with Elias. The rabbit hole seems much more deep than this.



Bilal9 said:


> Bangla Rap re-born.



What a coincidence, both these songs came out at the same time. One super rich and one super poor. This super rich badmouthing poors getting super reports and repeatedly taken down by YT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

What is the problem with that Riyad guy? He is claiming and posting hordes of nonsense. Especially he is peddling his hate against Sylhetis. Where to complaint about his malicious activity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor Strange

I think there will be more such rumours around Chinese oriented projects. We have seen chaos among Chinese and BD workeres based on worker's death rumour in Payra power plant project. Now ongoing rumour is many human head is needed for Padma bridge fiundation. This propaganda I guess is coming from a neighbouring country which is famous for mob lynching based on rumours. BD people are relatively matured. But additional awarness and security needed for specially Chinese projects. 

http://www.arthosuchak.com/archives/514546/মানুষের-কাটা-মাথা-লাগবে/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> What is the problem with that Riyad guy? He is claiming and posting hordes of nonsense. Especially he is peddling his hate against Sylhetis. Where to complaint about his malicious activity?



I was told sometime ago that Riyad may be a false flagger (I speak only half in jest). 

Let's ask him something to make sure he is from Bangladesh (Something only natives should know). 



Doctor Strange said:


> I dont totally agree with Elias. The rabbit hole seems much more deep than this.
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, both these songs came out at the same time. One super rich and one super poor. This super rich badmouthing poors getting super reports and repeatedly taken down by YT.



Levele Nai is well done Hip-hop wise. However they need to work on their lyrics.

We are well-placed in the subcontinent in the desi hip hop genre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2296742260394494










https://www.waltonbd.com/index.php?...aAnr2NCWoEKkZlQGPnh08zBAHXVxy0nBAivvGjv-1J_jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

shourov323 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2296742260394494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 569176
> 
> https://www.waltonbd.com/index.php?...aAnr2NCWoEKkZlQGPnh08zBAHXVxy0nBAivvGjv-1J_jk



Subhanallah! Mash-a-Allah!

lā hawla wa lā quwwata illā-Billahil-aliyil A'azim!

Way to go Walton. 

We should start exporting mobiles to markets in more countries, especially the Middle East and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Modern rickshaw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys these two are ground handling videos for ANA Airlines in Japan. After passing through and observing decades of ground handling operations in Japanese airports (especially Tokyo Int'l, Tokyo Haneda and Osaka), I still remain superbly impressed by their thorough procedural finesse and precision in execution of their job (wheels stop on . the . dot), which I am sure they take personally. The subway operations are equally impressive. Without fail, every plane passenger used to see the ground handlers waving good-bye to every plane handled (signifying a job-well-executed and a personal touch), though not sure if that is still being done. The fanaticism and dedication-to-duty is just amazing to me. It remains an organizational example to the rest of the world on adherence to quality, and certainly a very high-bar for a country like ours to aspire to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Now a days Fata Kader has nothing to do other than attending some worthless cinema's inauguration program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Now a days Fata Kader has nothing to do other than attending some worthless cinema's inauguration program.



Rumor has it that he had open heart surgery....

Everything has a price - nothing goes unpunished...... ......

Still won't give up cavorting with questionable types.....


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Bangla Rap re-born.


He got heavy hitting bars damn XD


----------



## Mage

Ki khobor tomader? Mod khaba naki?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Manusher takar futani Dekho 

https://www.journalducameroun.com/e...-the-bull-fetches-record-price-in-bangladesh/

37 lakh takar goru....je kinse she nijei ekta goru. Ei takay dhakar baire flat kina jay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Mage said:


> Manusher takar futani Dekho
> 
> https://www.journalducameroun.com/e...-the-bull-fetches-record-price-in-bangladesh/
> 
> 37 lakh takar goru....je kinse she nijei ekta goru. Ei takay dhakar baire flat kina jay.



No dearth of idiots in Bangladesh, whether two or four-legged....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

@Bilal9 @Avicenna @UKBengali and others Bangladeshi forum members

A very beautiful Nashid song and lyrics from Indonesian singer, Hadad Alwi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*FACE of Bangladesh 2019: 5 winners to participate in FACE of ASIA*​





_From left are Shahela Mojumder Nidhi, Shirin Sheela, Manoshi Kanti Sarker, Maruf Rahman and Mehedi Hasan Polash, the five winners of the "2019 Asia Model Festival FACE of BANGLADESH with MyGenomeBox." Courtesy of AMFOC 

By Dong Sun-hwa_

The "2019 Asia Model Festival FACE of BANGLADESH with MyGenomeBox" took place Tuesday at the Le Meridien Hotel in Dhaka.

Aspiring models Mehedi Hasan Polash, Shahela Mojumder Nidhi, Maruf Rahman, Shirin Sheela and Manoshi Kanti Sarker were chosen to represent Bangladesh and participate in the FACE of ASIA, Asia's largest model hunt platform, at the 14th Asia Model Festival. It is scheduled for June 7-9 in Seoul, with some 80 models from 25 Asian countries competing. 

The winners of the FACE of BANGLADESH will also have the chance to become models for the sponsor brands and film dramas. 

Local contests for most countries have wrapped up but a few, including India, will host competitions in April and May. 





The "2019 Asia Model Festival FACE of BANGLADESH with MyGenomeBox" took place Tuesday at the Le Meridien Hotel in Dhaka. Courtesy of AMFOC





Shirin Shela walks the runway during Tuesday's contest. Courtesy of AMFOC





Mehedi Hasan Polash on stage during the contest Tuesday. Courtesy of AMFOC





Rubana Huq, President of BGMEA (Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association). Courtesy of AMFOC





From left, Kim Beum-soo, CEO of Korban, Park Chong-wan, Chairman of Korean communication in Bangladesh, Kim Jong-won, Trade Representative (Director General) of the Korea Trade Center in Dhaka, Yang Eui-sig, Chairman of AMFOC (Asia Model Festival Organizing Committee) and Shin Sang-cheol, Operation Director of AMFOC. Courtesy of AMFOC





From left, Kim Beum-soo, CEO of Korban, Yang Eui-sig, Chairman of AMFOC(Asia Model Festival Organizing Committee), Nahida Rahman Shumona, Bangladesh Ministry of Foreign Affairs General Director and Shin Sang-cheol, Operation Director of AMFOC. Courtesy of AMFOC


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Will they keep their dupatta, flowing scarf, flowing hems and loose clothing out of the spinning wheels -- and when will these people learn?? Accident waiting to happen and thousands of these do happen every year.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157607995329759

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 24 Hours

Along with the Trump cafe we now have this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156974396343074

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

The riverine transport scene in the wave-crazy Meghna this past Eid seems to be getting busier. 

Seems every year the launch fleet doubles in size from the previous year. They definitely need some kind of buoy/signalling system and a lighthouse/dispatch station with radar tracker in Chandpur. Otherwise they will have a couple of collisions on their hands soon. 

For example - Dhaka-Barisal commute has now been reduced to four hours using Greenline Luxury Catamaran fleet, the other transport lines are planning to get some catamarans as well for availing this profitable market. Video shot from Chandpur terminal using a telephoto lens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Green Line Catamaran leaving Barisal....





Review of interior for the Made-in-Barisal Catamaran MV Adventure 5 (a much smaller vessel on the Dhaka-Barisal route).





Another one for MV Adventure 5


----------



## Bilal9

Hybrid Air Vehicles are increasingly becoming relevant for long endurance battlefield observation. But for now, the novelty effect and revenue potential is undeniable...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Hybrid Air Vehicles are increasingly becoming relevant for long endurance battlefield observation. But for now, the novelty effect and revenue potential is undeniable...


They used to be a thing pre WW1 but they proved unfit for military applications



Bilal9 said:


>


Movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Movie?



Yup Full feature length movie. Mumtaheena Toya (the model) is in the lead female role. She reportedly did pretty good. Though I think the name (and the byline below) are both doofus and unimaginative. Bengali beauty, Love is a revolution - really??






https://dailyasianage.com/news/105947/toyas-bengali-beauty-to-enthrall-us


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yup Full feature length movie. Mumtaheena Toya (the model) is in the lead female role. She reportedly did pretty good. Though I think the name (and the byline below) are both doofus and unimaginative. Bengali beauty, Love is a revolution - really??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dailyasianage.com/news/105947/toyas-bengali-beauty-to-enthrall-us


Tbh, I still think it’s ok... Bengali cinema has gone through cringey movie names for decades

as for toya, she really confuses me... sometimes she does look good... other times she looks like someone I would hang with but never think of sexually... and sometimes she’s just average

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladeshi-fashion.389286/page-142#post-11856959


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bangladeshi-fashion.389286/page-142#post-11856959



Is there any white skin pure Bangladeshi bro ? Not mixed blood with Westerners.


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Is there any white skin pure Bangladeshi bro ? Not mixed blood with Westerners.



I don't understand the question.

Everyone is more or less 'pure Bangladeshi'. We are a homogeneous ethnic people (unlike Indonesia).

But class-wise upper class wealthier people are lighter skinned (and taller) because of better nutrition, and lack of a need to be out in the sun.

However (unlike the rest of Indian subcontinent) you will hardly see people being discriminated against because of darker skin with one major exception, women with fairer skin are preferred in terms of beauty (like the rest of Asia and in almost all global ethnic groups).

Fairest Bengali skin tone would be akin to South Americans who have mixed blood or similar to Javanese Indonesians.

I posted lot of model images in the thread, you are welcome to take a look, they mostly have fairer skin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> I don't understand the question.
> 
> Everyone is more or less 'pure Bangladeshi'. We are a homogeneous ethnic people (unlike Indonesia).
> 
> But class-wise upper class wealthier people are lighter skinned (and taller) because of better nutrition, and lack of a need to be out in the sun.
> 
> However (unlike the rest of Indian subcontinent) you will hardly see people being discriminated against because of darker skin with one major exception, women with fairer skin are preferred in terms of beauty (like the rest of Asia and in almost all global ethnic groups).
> 
> Fairest Bengali skin tone would be akin to South Americans who have mixed blood or similar to Javanese Indonesians.
> 
> I posted lot of model images in the thread, you are welcome to take a look, they mostly have fairer skin.



Ya, what I mean is really white in skin, not just fairer skin. Just curious though since you live in South Asian and there is Aryan invasion theory so I think there may be some white skinned Bangladeshi out there. 

Ya, I have look on the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Indos said:


> Ya, what I mean is really white in skin, not just fairer skin. Just curious though since you live in South Asian and there is Aryan invasion theory so I think there may be some white skinned Bangladeshi out there.
> 
> Ya, I have look on the thread


Pure Bengali without white mix can not have white skin unless he or she was born Albino. But, fair skinned people are much more common in Bangladesh compared to india (my personal opinion, cant present documents to prove this point)!

Im light olive skinned, my sisters are red-ish. But, we can't call ourselves white anyway. If you visit Sylhet you might see deshi dark blondes roaming here and there. And, Ofcourse they are mixed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PushBack, Engine Start & Takeoff from Chittagong for Biman Bangladesh Airlines Boeing 777-300ER, Reg - S2 AFO 'The Palki'. Flight BG122 : Muscat - Chittagong - Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I wonder if this has any lessons for us. First the demonetization move which was supremely untimely and harmed their economy. Next now is banning cars made with Bharat Stage IV emissions (Stage VI is current standard). Rideshare services like UBER etc. have also hurt car sales.

3,50,000 workers have already lost their jobs, more to follow.

One has to navigate these type of situations very carefully.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Indos said:


> Ya, what I mean is really white in skin, not just fairer skin. Just curious though since you live in South Asian and there is Aryan invasion theory so I think there may be some white skinned Bangladeshi out there.
> 
> Ya, I have look on the thread


It’s not natural to have white skin while living near the equator in a tropical county...
However if you’re talking about Caucasian features, well caucaisians exist in the Europe, Middle East, North Africa and Indian subcontinent... other mongoloid, negroid or Dravidian features raised from race mixing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> It’s not natural to have white skin while living near the equator in a tropical county...
> However if you’re talking about Caucasian features, well caucaisians exist in the Europe, Middle East, North Africa and Indian subcontinent... other mongoloid, negroid or Dravidian features raised from race mixing



Under the sheets all is same. Procreate freely and make all of the world one color - BEIGE....






By the way - Dhaka Airport now boasts the finest crash-tenders made - look on the left at 0:38, that is a Rosenbauer Panther 6X6.

So with the two new larger capacity dreamliners (787-9) purchased from Boeing on 'clearance prices' - the total dreamliner count for Biman is now six. Not bad - Bangalis, not bad. Now all we have to do is get some excellent route planning contractors and some nice C-suite expertise. 

Boeing 787-8 4 [150] — 24 247 271
Boeing 787-9 — 2 [151] TBA 296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Under the sheets all is same. Procreate freely and make all of the world one color - BEIGE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Dhaka Airport now boasts the finest crash-tenders made - look on the left at 0:38, that is a Rosenbauer Panther 6X6.
> 
> So with the two new larger capacity dreamliners (787-9) purchased from Boeing on 'clearance prices' - the total dreamliner count for Biman is now six. Not bad - Bangalis, not bad. Now all we have to do is get some excellent route planning contractors and some nice C-suite expertise.
> 
> Boeing 787-8 4 [150] — 24 247 271
> Boeing 787-9 — 2 [151] TBA 296


Does biman have three classes or two? Imo biman should cut off the first class in favor or business and maximize the economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Does biman have three classes or two? Imo biman should cut off the first class in favor or business and maximize the economy



Well it depends on demand. They keep First class around for Govt. officials like MP's or Ministers in any case. As you can see above, there are 24 first class seats on the 787-8 versions.

National airlines mostly have first class seats. Private airlines (especially low cost carriers like Air Asia and Southwest in US) sometimes get rid of them.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well it depends on demand. They keep First class around for Govt. officials like MP's or Ministers in any case. As you can see above, there are 24 first class seats on the 787-8 versions.
> 
> National airlines mostly have first class seats. Private airlines (especially low cost carriers like Air Asia and Southwest in US) sometimes get rid of them.


It’s senseless to keep them when an airline is facing loss, Chetona public should adjust this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Waste Management in Germany - example for the rest of the world. Situation in US is similar.






CTG Port video










*100 Korean businesses want to move from Myanmar to Bangladesh: BEZA*


Published: 05 Nov 2019 01:20 AM BdST Updated: 05 Nov 2019 01:20 AM











As many as 100 South Korean firms want to relocate their businesses to Bangladesh from Myanmar due to a lack of 'suitable environment' for industries in that country, according to the Bangladesh Economic Zone Authority or BEZA.

The firms identified Bangladesh as an alternative destination in light of Myanmar's infrastructural backwardness, including shortages of power and water supplies, among other problems, BEZA said in a statement on Monday.

South Korean investors are keen on investing in Bangladesh's economic zones, according to BEZA. The Korea Industrial Complex Co Ltd (KIC) is also interested in developing an industrial park in Bangladesh which will house 100 firms from the East Asian country.

KIC began work on two industrial parks in Myanmar's Bago and Mon states in 2013 but problems with infrastructure, electricity and water supplies prompted the Korean companies to consider uprooting.

KIC has accordingly drawn up plans to build an industrial complex in Bangladesh and selected 100 companies that will be allocated spaces there.

They are lining up an initial $500 million investment and have asked for 400 acres of land to establish factories to manufacture textiles, leather and jewelry products, BEZA said.

https://bdnews24.com/economy/2019/11...angladesh-beza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Bilal9 said:


> Waste Management in Germany - example for the rest of the world. Situation in US is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CTG Port video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100 Korean businesses want to move from Myanmar to Bangladesh: BEZA*
> 
> 
> Published: 05 Nov 2019 01:20 AM BdST Updated: 05 Nov 2019 01:20 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many as 100 South Korean firms want to relocate their businesses to Bangladesh from Myanmar due to a lack of 'suitable environment' for industries in that country, according to the Bangladesh Economic Zone Authority or BEZA.
> 
> The firms identified Bangladesh as an alternative destination in light of Myanmar's infrastructural backwardness, including shortages of power and water supplies, among other problems, BEZA said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> South Korean investors are keen on investing in Bangladesh's economic zones, according to BEZA. The Korea Industrial Complex Co Ltd (KIC) is also interested in developing an industrial park in Bangladesh which will house 100 firms from the East Asian country.
> 
> KIC began work on two industrial parks in Myanmar's Bago and Mon states in 2013 but problems with infrastructure, electricity and water supplies prompted the Korean companies to consider uprooting.
> 
> KIC has accordingly drawn up plans to build an industrial complex in Bangladesh and selected 100 companies that will be allocated spaces there.
> 
> They are lining up an initial $500 million investment and have asked for 400 acres of land to establish factories to manufacture textiles, leather and jewelry products, BEZA said.
> 
> https://bdnews24.com/economy/2019/11...angladesh-beza


https://elevenmyanmar.com/news/no-investment-shift-to-bangladesh-mic


----------



## Bilal9

MINN said:


> https://elevenmyanmar.com/news/no-investment-shift-to-bangladesh-mic



Made a separate thread for this discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

When you need a lift for a bad day -
*Dog sings Whitney Houston*

*



*
*Bajee - Mat!*


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


>



Exciting ! Bangladeshi Single-person-shooter. 

Superb filming angles and storyboards...

All we need is some Bengali cuss-words is old Dhaka slang. 

What format is it offered in (Playstation, Xbox)? Or massive-online-multiplayer?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Exciting ! Bangladeshi Single-person-shooter.
> 
> Superb filming angles and storyboards...
> 
> All we need is some Bengali cuss-words is old Dhaka slang.
> 
> What format is it offered in (Playstation, Xbox)? Or massive-online-multiplayer?


The graphics seems poor. The vehicle handling looks like it’s from vice city or something, I mean there isn’t much traffic either and the cars look like straight from a gta mod pack. I’m still skeptical. Also where are the classic cusswords?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> The graphics seems poor. The vehicle handling looks like it’s from vice city or something, I mean there isn’t much traffic either and the cars look like straight from a gta mod pack. I’m still skeptical. Also where are the classic cusswords?



Well its a great start. If Bangladesh can gain a foothold in the world electronic/digital gaming industry using homegrown talent, another source of revenue.

Bangladesh is already the second largest source of freelance software development talent (after India, even having one eighth the population)...if we can gain first place then that'd be wonderful.

In the categories of 'creative and multimedia' (subject of this topic) we are almost at par with India, while in 'sales and marketing support' we exceed them by far.






https://www.oii.ox.ac.uk/blog/where...e-international-division-of-digital-gig-work/

https://www.dhakatribune.com/what-the-world-says/2017/07/22/oxford-bangladesh-second-labourers/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Signalian said:


> Heard that Bangladeshi president is from army and a retired Lt Col from Signal Corps ?
> 
> Basically a graduate of Military college of Signals of Pakistan ?



Nope, just a regular guy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Hamid_(politician)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> Nope, just a regular guy.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul_Hamid_(politician)



I think the batch of armed forces officers who were graduates of Pakistani military colleges are getting closer to retirement. For example our former Army CAS Moeen U Ahmed (of Caretaker Govt.) was part of the 16th entry batch from Sargodha. There are scores of people in Bangladesh Army who are ex-Pakistani Army/AF school graduates who are on the way to retirement now (some of them from Biman as senior pilots).

http://pafcollegesargodha.com/pages/display/91/1/73

Compared to these folks, current Army CAS' record pales in comparison. Family background is questionable, as is level of education (he is also suspected to be a sellout to India AFAIK. Sad.) This is what I said when I mentioned elsewhere that there will be quality crisis in armed forces leadership.

However I don't know a lot and just going by online sources (and some hearsay).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aziz_Ahmed_(general)#Family_background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Couple of birding (ornithology) related stories from Bangladesh

Weaverbird





JalMayur


----------



## Bilal9

Check out this guy in Dhaka (Biskutfactory) for some funky accessories painted 'filmy kitsch' style...


















Cellphone cover says 'Kaleejar Tukra'





















These are very evocative of bus, baby-taxi and truck decorations in both Bangladesh and Pakistan. 

More here,

https://www.facebook.com/biskutfactory/?ref=page_internal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Check out this guy in Dhaka (Biskutfactory) for some funky accessories painted 'filmy kitsch' style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellphone cover says 'Kaleejar Tukra'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are very evocative of bus, baby-taxi and truck decorations in both Bangladesh and Pakistan.
> 
> More here,
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/biskutfactory/?ref=page_internal


Looks good on women, not on men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

"Condom Ripon" arrested by RAB in Khulna. When asked why he was called such a name, he explained that various people have 'used him like a condom' so he gave himself that name. Reality defies drama!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi Grommet (young) surfers and skateboarders in Cox's Bazaar. Mostly from disadvantaged families.





__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Species

Sir Abed passed away.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> Sir Abed passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



We lost a great soul today, bigger than life. We will never be able to repay his debt, what he did for the poor in Bangladesh and also, the rest of the world. 

Rest in Peace, Sir Abed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Very rare Yellow Dragon Fruit being cultivated and spread across the country in Bangladesh. Dragon fruit is probably the most nutritious and medicinally helpful fruit available.






Another superfood is black/purple rice. It has more anti-oxidants than even blueberries, which is phenomenal. Also amount of carbohydrate is very low for a rice.






It is a popular product in the States as well and grown in Louisiana and other Southern gulf states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Sylhet's Shatkora ranks high in cooking flavourful dishes*

Local and foreign tourists who frequently visit Sylhet crave the quintessential flavour of dishes cooked with the citrus fruit always as it gives them an exceptional taste

A citrus fruit called Shatkora , orange like, grown widely in the Sylhet region, has been used in cooking for ages, thanks to its rich and distinctive flavour . The fruit has proven ideal for cooking mouth-watering meat dishes and fish curry, as well as making achar (pickles). It has also proven health benefits as it contains Vitamin C, Calcium, and Phosphorus.

The beef or meat cooked with Shatkora delivers a tangy, savoury taste that has turned the heads of many in and outside of Sylhet for years.

Local and foreign tourists who frequently visit Sylhet crave the quintessential flavour of dishes cooked with the citrus fruit always as it gives them an exceptional taste. Renowned hotels and motels of the district use this item for making dishes in order to entertain A-list guests.

The cultivation of Shatkora started from the very beginning of ninetieth century in the hill areas of Sylhet region including Moulvibazar, and Habiganj. From then on, the fruit has become one of the essential ingredients of cooking different kinds of meat.

UK expatriate Suhel Ahmed, who is currently visiting Sylhet said: " The demand for shatkora is sky-high in the United Kingdom. Like every year, I will take several dozens of Shatkora to United Kingdom.

Dr Moinuddin, Assistant Professor at the Department of Medicine in Sylhet MAG Osmani Medical College said: "Shatkora is basically a lemon like fruit. It contains a high amount of citric acid. It has also turned heads of many owing to its charming smell."

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...zuO9VWcZ9RhjuyLO7JNdi2dkfppCXgMqU0NidvL3efevU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

https://bangla.dhakatribune.com/ban...হাস্থানগড়ে-১৩০০-বছরের-পুরনো-ইটের-কূপের-সন্ধান

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Interesting views from Rubana Huq, though a bit dated,


----------



## The Ronin

Shakrain Festival 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> "Condom Ripon" arrested by RAB in Khulna. When asked why he was called such a name, he explained that various people have 'used him like a condom' so he gave himself that name. Reality defies drama!



Why what's his crime? What crime did he actually commit


----------



## Che palle

Bilal9 said:


> "Condom Ripon" arrested by RAB in Khulna. When asked why he was called such a name, he explained that various people have 'used him like a condom' so he gave himself that name. Reality defies drama!


Ki nam diase LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> Why what's his crime? What crime did he actually commit



Just petty thuggery, goondagiri and chandabazi racket...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Guys we’ve finally made a new forum that we would like you guys to join, bdmilitary Facebook page is compromised and no future activities will be done. Elite group has already been deleted. 

Y’all can sign up here and go check it out. It’s pretty empty now, we’ve just finished building it yesterday 
https://www.defseca.com/forum/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> "Condom Ripon" arrested by RAB in Khulna. When asked why he was called such a name, he explained that various people have 'used him like a condom' so he gave himself that name. Reality defies drama!


The dude is promoting birth control. He should receive the Independence Medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158196403074759

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Tribute to Language Heroes at Shaheed Minar on 21st February


----------



## Bilal9

President Md. Abdul Hamid and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina pay homage to language martyrs by offering flowers at the Central Shaheed Minar on the 21st February Great Martyrs' Day and International Mother Language Day (Ekushey February) - Photo: PID


----------



## Bilal9

*Why Europe should not go to war right now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...al-call-centres-CCTV-fraudsters-laughing.html


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

*Humaira Akhter Antara on winning gold for Bangladesh in Karate at 2019 SA Games*
K TANZEEL ZAMAN

_“I wanted more out of life. I wanted more out of myself. I wanted to do something I like.” – Humaira Akhter Antara_







Since I was born, I was always led to believe that the definition of sports can only be defined through “Cricket” or as my neighbourhood kids would say “Kiriket”. Boarding the hype train with the unconditional support from my father, a businessman, I soon found out that the glorified sport was not my cup of tea. With barrages of _critique_ thrown at me such as, “he throws like a girl” or “a girl can do better,” made me lean towards the world of ones and zeros. Falling in love with the colourful world of computer and console games even to this day in my late-twenties, shut up, it’s not weird, it never gets old for me. However, few thoughts lingered in my mind, what if I did not board the hype train? What if I was good in any other forms of athletic pursuits like Karate, Fencing, Archery or Weightlifting? 

A decade later, my eyes grew wide as my newsfeed got flooded with the results of 2019 South Asian Games. Humaira Akhter Antara wins gold in Karate, Mabiya Akhtar gets gold in Weightlifting, Fatema Mujib brings gold in Fencing, and Eti Khatun scores gold in Archery. By the time I read the third news, it was apparent to me what should be my next cover story. Without further ado, the first athlete I tracked down was the 20-year-old Karateka Humaira Akhter Antara.

At first glance, anyone might take Humaira to be just another ordinary girl going about her life. However, once she donned her Karategi (formal Japanese name for the traditional uniform used for Karate) on, she started emitting an aura, nothing short, of a warrior. The only character I could relate Humaira to was with none other than Mulan, the warrior princess from the Disney movie. 


_



_


Being a Madrasa student until the seventh grade, her aspiration to be an athlete was always an idea not favourable for her parents. “They wanted me to focus on my studies more and get a decent job by the time I complete my studies,” she goes on to share, “I wanted more out of life. I wanted more out of myself. I wanted to do something I like.”

Humaira always wanted to achieve things on her own accord. She even convinced her parents that self-defence is mandatory for her safety and wellbeing. “I made them understand that I cannot be safe only by wearing a veil or a Burqa. I needed to know how to defend myself. That’s how I got myself into Karate in 2013,” she adds.

The world of Karate requires discipline, will power, patience and burning desire to grow constantly. “I love the disciplined life; it always shows me what I need to do next,” the Karateka said.


_



_

It was only a matter of time when her seniors at the Karate club noticed the spark of greatness in her. The twin brothers, Sun and Moon senseis, nurtured her latent potential. Setting her eyes on the Nationals and going through rigorous training, she was able to win three gold medals in a single event. A similar record was made 16 years ago. However, this was the second coming of a prodigy. After that achievement, Humaira started getting support from her family and aimed higher in the sky. “My mother is the one who motivates me the most. My teammates and my mentors believe that I can do better. I know what to expect out of myself.” 

Before participating at the 2019 SA Games, Humaira gained the experience of playing on an international platform from the AKF tournament; the Asian Karatedo Championships are the highest level of competition for sport Karate in Asia. This exposure gave Humaira enough determination and will power to compete in the SA Games. “Participating in those events allowed me to understand how to improve myself.”






During the initial rounds of the tournament, the 20-year old Karateka had her eyes locked at the prize, “I had to win the gold medal, for my family, friends and most importantly for Bangladesh. I was representing my country, I had to make her proud at any cost,” she states. By the third day of the tournament, Humaira bagged a gold medal. “It was overwhelming for me. I sacrificed many things, including my studies for this sport. I missed my university admission tests just because of the SA Games preparation,” she adds by dwelling in her recent memories. 

As her closing statement, she stated that it is imperative for women and young girls to learn self-defence. “No incident comes knocking at your door; you have to be prepared. Karate is a sport of honesty and discipline. We all need these qualities in life,” she concludes. 

I would be really happy if my friends read this article and realize that girls can play better and I’d be lucky to play sports like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Mahouts operating Elephants illegally in Dhaka taken into custody - mahouts jailed for two years.





Elephants sent to Dhaka zoo and being nursed back to health

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Mahouts operating Elephants illegally in Dhaka taken into custody - mahouts jailed for two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephants sent to Dhaka zoo and being nursed back to health


Oh my god poor little things. I hope this corona is over, I want to go to the zoo and pay them a visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Oh my god poor little things. I hope this corona is over, I want to go to the zoo and pay them a visit



I am surprised at these people who can treat a mute animal with so much inhumane behavior....And stupid as well, operating animals without proper licenses etc. Two years of jail for these crimes is not enough...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157361389968951

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157361389968951



Amazed that this guy is in his late seventies or early eighties - still working. Increased lifespan is a blessed curse in some ways....

Living in Bangladesh and having this existence is not easy, few folks would survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Found at a Fruit stand in Taiwan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

And now we have Korean Bhai (brother) in Bangladesh, he is starting to go viral...here he is trying his luck socializing with the IUB university students...good luck!






Ami Banglai Gan gai...


----------



## Bilal9

How modern rockets are made by private companies in the US. The end-mill CNC cutters are custom-fabricated by Cincinnati Milacron in Ohio. A lot of the equipment in the Indonesian Aerospace Factory Dirgantara was also made by Milacron. Milacron has been making CNC cutters since the sixties.


----------



## Bilal9

Strongback CNC presses for pressing the panels into tubular form





Panels getting Friction Stir Welded (FSW process) together which actually results in a lighter and stronger aluminum bond to join the panels for the rocket tube (compared to MIG or TIG processes).


----------



## Bilal9

Some great animation by local animation studio Cycore.


----------



## Bilal9

Biman operating B787s from Manchester to Sylhet non-stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Some *live *shots of LA's Redondo Beach seaside....you have to watch these live scenes on YT only.


----------



## Bilal9

https://www.flyzipline.com/how-it-works/


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## The Ronin

*Honest review of Extraction: Russo Brothers do everything right except the Bangla*






Some Indian actors completely butchered the language and most Dhaka based characters in the film sounded like they are from West Bengal

As Covid-19 lockdown continues in Bangladesh, every film lovers' eyes were on Netflix this Friday as they dropped their latest original film _Extraction_ starring Hollywood superstar Chris Hemsworth. The whole country was eagerly waiting for the action-packed film since the _Thor_ famed actor shared images from the shoot on the set of the film on his official Facebook page in November, 2018. 

The backdrop

American action thriller _Extraction_, previously titled _Dhaka_, was greenlit back in 2017 by Netflix and is the directorial debut of famous Hollywood stunt coordinator Sam Hargrave. His titles include _Hunger Games_ and several action films in the Marvel Cinematic Universe. 

The screenplay was written by Joe Russo, based on the comic book _Cuidad_ by Ande Parks, Joe Russo, Anthony Russo, Fernando Leon Gonzalez, and Eric Skillman. 

The film is a co-production between _Avengers: Infinity War_ (2018) directors Joe Russo and Anthony Russo’s (commonly known as Russo brothers) independent production company AGBO and Netflix. The lead cast Hemsworth is also one of the producers in the project.

The film was mainly shot in India’s Ahmedabad and Mumbai in November 2018 and some shots were taken in Thailand and Dhaka, Bangladesh.

The film’s production began in Ahmedabad and Mumbai in November 2018. 

The plot

Tyler Rake, played by Chris Hemsworth, is a fearless black-market mercenary who is hired to rescue Ovi, played by Rudraksh Jaiswal, the kidnapped son of an imprisoned Indian crime lord. The kidnapping was done by a Dhaka based international drug lord which pushes Tyler into a deadly and almost impossible mission to Dhaka to save Ovi from the drug lord and his massive force of goons and bribed law enforcement members.

The rights

_Extraction_ takes its audience from Dhaka to Mumbai to Australia and back, giving us a picture of the interconnected drug traffic ring in South Asia. The two-hour-long film is dark and raw from start to end and every action film lover’s dream. 

Not even a single action sequence of the film was ever exactly shot in Bangladesh except some plate shots for establishment, including the iconic action sequence at Sultana Kamal bridge near Demra.

Chris Hemsworth never set foot in Dhaka yet the audience felt he was blazing his guns around Old Dhaka. All of the shots were taken in Ahmedabad and Mumbai.

Hats off to the production design team behind the project who had done an excellent job of recreating Old Dhaka in Ahmedabad with such attention to details from the vehicles, to posters in streets, to every single sign board of each shop in each sequence.

Russo brothers and Hargrave visited Dhaka couple of times but as Dhaka is not a very production friendly city, they just shot some establishment shots. 

As the director and producers of the project are the masterminds behind the _Avengers_ franchise, not a single action sequence will let the audience down.
The long yet fast paced follow shots during the action sequences are a treat to experience.

Hemsworth gave his absolute best playing the role of a hired black-market mercenary. 

The wrongs

Except for the smartly handled production design choices, action packed fight sequences, and Hemsworth’s Asgardian god like charms nothing else really works in the movie. The screenplay is poorly written and lacks emotion. Though this is a spoiler free review yet there is really nothing more to the story line. The film feels like a two hour long fight sequence with some bandage breaks like a PUBG match on your phone.

We see a Bangladeshi drug lord kidnap an Indian crime lord's son and Tyler is unleashed to extract him from Dhaka. But why the big names of the subcontinental criminal underworld came to this rivalry, why these desperate measures are unclear.

Another problematic thing is the portrayal of Bangladesh’s law enforcement agencies. Every agency including the police, a fictional force named “Elite” which looked like Bangladesh’s Rapid Action Battalion (RAB), and even the Bangladeshi military were portrayed to the worldwide audience that they were controlled and bribed by Dhaka based international drug cartels which is fictional but still problematic.

It paints a picture to the world that Dhaka is like Medellin in Colombia during the Pablo Escobar era which is far from true.

The screenplay could have supported some residents or law enforcement officers who were not criminals or involved in drug rings to balance this but every scene of Dhaka felt very wrongly portrayed.

Then comes the main issue of the whole film, the Indian actors who played Bangladeshi roles. Not a single one of them was talking Bangla in a “Dhakaite” accent or even a Bangladeshi one. Some Indian actors were completely butchering the language and most Dhaka based characters in the film sounded like they had a West Bengal based accent and pronunciation. Bangladeshi netizens were quick to respond to this error and complained that the producers of the film did not give attention to the language at all and how no one in Dhaka speaks like the way these characters in this film do.

The creators of the project should have kept in mind that Bangla language is the quintessential element of Bengali identity and they are the only nation who had given their lives for their mother tongue. So a faulty dialect of this language will become a sensitive issue for the Netflix users of this country.

Another huge issue was the acting of the kidnapped kid Ovi, played by Indian actor Rudraksh Jaiswal. As one of the lead characters of the film and having a huge screen time his acting weakness bores the viewers. Most of his dialogue deliveries are typical Bollywood melodrama and in some scenes beside Hemsworth he seems redundant and ridiculous. 

Conclusion

The Bangla language and Bangladeshi people, more accurately Dhaka’s residents, were not accurately portrayed in _Extraction_. Yet it marks the beginning of an era where the stories of the capital of this small nation are being told by the Hollywood infrastructure to the whole world for the very first time on this scale. Events like these are important for Bangladesh and its filmmakers to create the urge in them to craft such stories on a massive scale for the global audience; stories which will be the accurate representations of the rich history, heritage and diversity of our beloved Dhaka. 
_
Siam Raihan is a film editor, producer and a former sub-editor at the Dhaka Tribune’s Showtime Desk._

https://www.dhakatribune.com/showti...rothers-do-everything-right-except-the-bangla

*Of Extraction and Yellow Filters*

If you've been spending most of your days scrolling through Facebook, like most of us nowadays, chances are you have come across memes regarding the trailer of a Netflix movie called _Extraction_, which stars Chris Hemsworth and releases on April 24. Since it is partly set in Bangladesh, the action thriller has instantly gained a local audience. However, the trailer has also raised a question: _why does Dhaka look so yellow?_

One possible reason behind the use of a sickly shade of yellow to depict Dhaka is to increase discomfort and heighten tension. As _Extraction_'s trailer promises suspense, using yellow filters seems like a logical choice. Yet, there are plenty of action-packed, adrenaline-fuelling blockbusters that make do without relying on jaundiced hues. Then again, in _Breaking Bad_, the scenes shot in Mexico are doused in yellow. A similar trend can be seen in Hollywood films and TV shows set in the rest of Latin America, Middle East, Africa and the Indian subcontinent. These regions have one thing in common: "first-world" countries refer to these countries as "third-world" countries. Hence, yellow might be interpreted to represent poverty.

The movies set in these places, typically action-based, also follow other clichés. The protagonist, usually a white male, is sent on a mission to a foreign land to bust drug cartels or terrorist organisations, depending on his location. These movies always end with the hero defeating local delinquents and saving the general public, which is a fundamental trait of the white saviour trope. _Extraction_ is no different; Chris Hemsworth's character is on a mission to rescue an Indian or Bangladeshi boy.

Furthermore, other colonial undertones enhance the foreignness of the protagonist's overcrowded and squalid surroundings. He is only fluent in English, or at most knows common phrases in the local language. Much to the hero's confusion, in some cases frustration because they don't know his language, most of the natives jabber incomprehensibly in their own tongue. This implies that the locals possess less intellect than him, except a few one-dimensional characters who know English and are therefore more refined. The overall picture is not very flattering, and conveys that these places and people are uncouth and unwelcoming.

The portrayal of third-world countries in Hollywood has always been formulaic, thus helping perpetuate negative stereotypes in Western media. This narrow mindset overlooks the dynamics of these cultures and the complexities of the lives of these people. Even though these trends might not end soon, active conversation addressing such issues can help overcome stereotypes and debunk myths. Additionally, films and other visual media from developing countries can provide a more authentic portrayal of their cultures, thus aiding in broadening one's perspective. 

https://www.thedailystar.net/shout/movie-review/news/extraction-and-yellow-filters-1895671


----------



## Bilal9

I suggest some Bangladeshi production company make a spoof of this film reversing the national roles and use Bhojpuri Hindi accent for the main characters. We could cast Ananta Jalil as the stuntman and he (i'm sure) has a trusted stunt double.

I guarantee that will be comedic gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A traditional drink of Ramadan - perfect to break Iftar with.






And enjoying this also at Iftar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I suggest some Bangladeshi production company make a spoof of this film reversing the national roles and use Bhojpuri Hindi accent for the main characters. We could cast Ananta Jalil as the stuntman and he (i'm sure) has a trusted stunt double.
> 
> I guarantee that will be comedic gold.


I love it how his guns shoot when he shakes them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I love it how his guns shoot when he shakes them



Yeah he branched off into films knowing the perfect target market.

New money of Bangladesh at it's best (or worst) depending on your viewpoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah he branched off into films knowing the perfect target market.
> 
> New money of Bangladesh at it's best (or worst) depending on your viewpoint.


I want to sling some guns too and wear lab coats and say “etai science”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I want to sling some guns too and wear lab coats and say “etai science”



Great idea! Post a vid for us! You could become the next viral sensation...


----------



## Bilal9

OK a blast from the recent past...






Another one, this one I dedicate to @Joe Shearer dada. Hope you like it. This was by the band 'Chirkut'.






OK just one more,






This song especially poignant after Irrfan Khan passed away. Song is from a movie Irrfan Khan Saab co-produced.


----------



## Bilal9

Well going back to 2011 for Nemesis - whatever the heck happened to these guys?






A snapshot of young Dhaka...in a microcosm...






Dukho Bilash (Poignant Luxury) | Artcell





And now one from a Kolkata Band - Chandrabindoo


----------



## Bilal9

Hanuman Langurs visit police station to complain about mistreatment of their young.











Nobel revives an old Bengali standard, 'Amai Deko Na'.





And the same song with a Latin/Spanish vibe in 'Winds of Change', rendered by Aditi Singh Sharma from India.





Oldie but goodie, "Shey jey boshey aachhey - eka eka"





Perfect to listen with that special someone


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*Bengali becomes London’s second language*







Bengali has been officially named as the second most-spoken language in London, followed by Polish and Turkish – with around 165,311 London residents speaking one of the three as their first language.

Yet less than one in 10 Brits (8%) can fluently speak a second language, which means they’re potentially missing out on friendships, relationships and even partnerships with the many speakers of foreign languages across the capital – especially as 311,210 London residents speak a foreign language as their main language at home.

In order to highlight and celebrate London’s cultural diversity, as well as encourage residents to connect with each other, particularly in the current political climate, adult learning charity, City Lit conducted research to find out the most common foreign languages spoken in boroughs of the capital.

The research identified the main languages that London residents speak in their homes aside from English, allowing City Lit to reveal the l foreign languages spoken most within every London borough.

Bengali is officially the second language of London, with around 71,609 London residents speaking it as their main language. It’s the most common main language people speak, second only to English, across three different boroughs – 3% of Camden residents say Bengali is their main language at home, as do 7% of Newham residents and 18% of those living in Tower Hamlets.

Despite this being the main language of such a large number of Londoners, only a mere 3% of Brits can speak fluent Bengali – meaning 97% of the nation is potentially unable to have an effective, in-depth conversation with people who speak it as their main language

Polish is the second most common foreign language spoken by Londoners, with seven boroughs stating this is the second most spoken main language after English. Again, only 3% of Brits can speak fluent Polish – meaning 97% of people in the UK could be missing out on connecting with 48,585 London residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bengali becomes London’s second language*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali has been officially named as the second most-spoken language in London, followed by Polish and Turkish – with around 165,311 London residents speaking one of the three as their first language.
> 
> Yet less than one in 10 Brits (8%) can fluently speak a second language, which means they’re potentially missing out on friendships, relationships and even partnerships with the many speakers of foreign languages across the capital – especially as 311,210 London residents speak a foreign language as their main language at home.
> 
> In order to highlight and celebrate London’s cultural diversity, as well as encourage residents to connect with each other, particularly in the current political climate, adult learning charity, City Lit conducted research to find out the most common foreign languages spoken in boroughs of the capital.
> 
> The research identified the main languages that London residents speak in their homes aside from English, allowing City Lit to reveal the l foreign languages spoken most within every London borough.
> 
> Bengali is officially the second language of London, with around 71,609 London residents speaking it as their main language. It’s the most common main language people speak, second only to English, across three different boroughs – 3% of Camden residents say Bengali is their main language at home, as do 7% of Newham residents and 18% of those living in Tower Hamlets.
> 
> Despite this being the main language of such a large number of Londoners, only a mere 3% of Brits can speak fluent Bengali – meaning 97% of the nation is potentially unable to have an effective, in-depth conversation with people who speak it as their main language
> 
> Polish is the second most common foreign language spoken by Londoners, with seven boroughs stating this is the second most spoken main language after English. Again, only 3% of Brits can speak fluent Polish – meaning 97% of people in the UK could be missing out on connecting with 48,585 London residents.



I am surprised they didn't recognise sylheti "language"!!


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> I am surprised they didn't recognise sylheti "language"!!



I don't know if Sylheti has official status as a language, as distinct as it is. It does have status as a dialect in Bangladesh. Since Sylhetis qualify as honored Bangladesh citizens (just like other regions), the official language spoken is recognized as Bengali.

Same for Chittagonian and other major dialects which have commonality with Bengali which the majority in the region have decided to speak as a standardized language.

When I was younger, I traveled all over Bangladesh, and though folks spoke different dialects at home, they all had no issues speaking to me in standard Bangla. There is no major difference between the dialects, the terms are at worst, still 50% understandable/interchangeable between standard Bangla, or even Dhakaiya slang Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know if Sylheti has official status as a language, as distinct as it is. It does have status as a dialect in Bangladesh. Since Sylhetis qualify as honored Bangladesh citizens (just like other regions), the official language spoken is recognized as Bengali.
> 
> Same for Chittagonian and other major dialects which have commonality with Bengali which the majority in the region have decided to speak as a standardized language.
> 
> When I was younger, I traveled all over Bangladesh, and though folks spoke different dialects at home, they all had no issues speaking to me in standard Bangla. There is no major difference between the dialects, the terms are at worst, still 50% understandable/interchangeable between standard Bangla, or even Dhakaiya slang Bangla.



Agree 100% but some like to dream that they are a special breed just because their language sounds "funky", "distinct" and "unique" in their opinion.

Some individuals relish the feeling of exclusivity. Apparently being Bangladeshis isn't enough, they need to be recognized for their "special" contribution.

Now I must stop before some flower takes offence and reports me, not risking another argument with trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Agree 100% but some like to dream that they are a special breed just because their language sounds "funky", "distinct" and "unique" in their opinion.
> 
> Some individuals relish the feeling of exclusivity. Apparently being Bangladeshis isn't enough, they need to be recognized for their "special" contribution.
> 
> Now I must stop before some flower takes offence and reports me, not risking another argument with trolls.



Ha ha ha Chhaira Dao. 

Some folks think that they are 'special'. You find people like that everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Read comments for a good laugh, sanghis are completely losing their shit when people say 'Joy Bangla'. This bihari was pretending to be a bangali instead he got his posterior welted.

According to him "Joy Bangla" is a Bangladeshi slogan. Do we have patent or intellectual property rights on it ?

Is it just me or do these beharis really have some deep seated hatred towards Bangalis and everything to do with Bengal. We all know what they did in the war.

It's funny some delusional users here want these people be considered "bangali" in Bangladesh. Even after 50 years in Geneva park refugee camp in the heart of Dhaka, this lot have failed to learn Bangla and assimilate but no we should consider them Bengali because clearly they love our culture, for 'plularity' and because they were encorporated into the Bengal Sultanate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Read comments for a good laugh, sanghis are completely losing their shit when people say 'joy Bangla'.... Apparently it's a Bangladeshi slogan. Do we have patent or intellectual property rights on it ?



This guy is a Bihari RSS activist. Comes from a Bihari family in Kolkata and can speak Bengali. It's clear because he takes so much pride in speaking Hindi. No Bengali Kolkata kid cares about Hindi this much.

Now that Bengalis in Kolkata (like Garga Chatterjee) are spreading the word about driving out these Sanghis from Kolkata, Sanghis are getting scared and posting this kind of idiotic videos. No one gives two $hits about the 'Jamati Bugaboo' and scaremongering. Sanghis days are numbered. Better leave now before being driven out.

And the question is not about Biharis and Bengalis, both groups have peace-loving people. It is about Sanghis spreading hate and Bengalis being 'Jimmi' in Sanghi hands in Kolkata itself. A majority of these Sanghis are unfortunately Bihari (and Gujarati as well as Marathi folks).

The guy was being untruthful by the way.

Hindi is 'Not' the national language of India. English is the Lingua Franca. I'd like to see them Sanghis selling Hindi to people in Kerala, TN and Karnataka. And see how far they get.

Also - this guy talks about West Bengal folks going to the rest of India to work, as if they are poor and dependent on this work by design. He forgot to mention that this is because Biharis took all the good jobs in Kolkata and because Bengalis never enforced 'Bengali First' hiring in their own state like in other Indian states...but time has come for this to happen. Better late than never.

If Bengalis go to the South of India, they remain very welcome because they respect the local culture in those places. Bihari Sanghis in West Bengal don't. 'Jai Shri Ram' is not even a Bengali term.

The irony of it is, if WB created good jobs at home (where Biharis have taken over the job market), then all WB folks could come back home and work. They'd never have to leave.

What Garga says is right, there is an unwritten rule in Maharashtra, Gujarat and in most other states about local people getting preference in jobs as 'Bhumiputras'. West Bengal should have the same rule.

How do these Bihari Sanghis have the gall to come to Kolkata and speak in no tongue other than Hindi with local folks?? That too by force!

WB folks have been tolerant enough since 1947. No more. Speak Bengali and become a Bengali, then you're fine in WB. Otherwise take your Sanghi/Hindi game back to Bihar and GTFO.

Being Indian has nothing to do with speaking Hindi. WB deserves to speak in their own tongue. That is guaranteed by the Indian constitution.

My hats off to Garga for standing up to these Sanghis in WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> This guy is a Bihari RSS activist. Comes from a Bihari family in Kolkata and can speak Bengali. It's clear because he takes so much pride in speaking Hindi. No Bengali Kolkata kid cares about Hindi this much.
> 
> Now that Bengalis in Kolkata (like Garga Chatterjee) are spreading the word about driving out this Sanghis from Kolkata, they are getting scared and posting this kind of idiotic videos.
> 
> And the question is not about Biharis and Bengalis. It is about Sanghis spreading hate and Bengalis being 'Jimmi' in Bihari hands in Kolkata itself.
> 
> The guy was being untruthful by the way.
> 
> Hindi is 'Not' the national language of India. English is Lingua Franca. I'd like to see them selling Hindi to people in Kerala, TN and Karnataka. And see how far they get.
> 
> Also - he talks about West Bengal folks going to the rest of India to work. if they go to the South, they are very welcome. The irony of it is, if WB created good jobs at home (where all Biharis have taken over the job market in WB), then all WB folks could come back home and work.
> 
> What Garga says is right, there is an unwritten rule in Maharashtra, Gujarat and in most other states about local people getting preference in jobs as 'Bhumiputras'. West Bengal should have the same rule.
> 
> How do these Bihari Sanghis have the gall to come to Kolkata and speak in no tongue other than Hindi with local folks??
> 
> WB folks have been tolerant enough since 1947. No more. Speak Bengali and become a Bengali, then fine in WB. Otherwise take your Sanghi/Hindi game back to Bihar and GTFO.
> 
> Being Indian has nothing to do with speaking Hindi. WB deserves to speak in their own tongue. That is guaranteed by the Indian constitution.
> 
> My hats off to Garga for standing up to these Sanghis in WB.



Yes I know he's behari, I was editing my post while you posted this. He has behari written all over his face, and he speaks Hindi in the exact way Beharis speak it.

These Beharis are just racist towards Bangalis no matter if those are WB Bangalis or Bangladeshis. I recently saw a post somewhere of a job advert board outside an office in Kolkata that said "Vacancy 'Marwaris Only'".... Shocking to say the least.

And as for Hindi, I studied in an Indian school which taught the CBSE curriculum (national). We had Hindi from grade 1 to grade 6 and then you can choose between Hindi and French, let me tell all the south Indians bounced and chose French. I have never met one malayali (keralite) who can frame two proper sentences in Hindi. So even among Indians nobody really speaks Hindi except those who speak Hindi as their first language.

Here's ones... there is one that says no 'bangalis' but I can't find it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yes I know he's behari, I was editing my post while you posted this. He has behari written all over his face, and he speaks Hindi in the exact way Beharis speak it.
> 
> These Beharis are just racist towards Bangalis no matter if those are WB Bangalis or Bangladeshis. I recently saw a post somewhere of a job advert board outside an office in Kolkata that said "Vacancy 'Marwaris Only'".... Shocking to say the least.
> 
> And as for Hindi, I studied in an Indian school which taught the CBSE curriculum (national). We had Hindi from grade 1 to grade 6 and then you can choose between Hindi and French, let me tell all the south Indians bounced and chose French. I have never met one malayali (keralite) who can frame two proper sentences in Hindi. So even among Indians nobody really speaks Hindi except those who speak Hindi as their first language.
> 
> Here's ones... there is one that says no 'bangalis' but I can't find it



This reinforces my belief about these Sanghi supporters.

Next time we go to Kolkata to shop, stay at hotels or eat at restaurants, I am not going to patronize these Sanghi supporter businesses.

@AfrazulMandal bhaya, we need this list prepared like Yesterday. Someone please get in touch with BanglaPokkho and have them come up with a list of these Sanghi-supporter vendors now. Instead of screaming on social media, do something useful, so these businesses feel it in their pocketbooks.

I'm sure Goenkas and Mahindra Group are probably going to be at the forefront. Ditto for Gujarati businessfolks, the bootlickers of Modi.

*These Sanghi businesses need a boycott to be enforced right now. We are going to starve these people and then see where they get their money for Sanghi activities.*


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Bilal9 said:


> This reinforces my belief about these Sanghi supporters.
> 
> Next time we go to Kolkata to shop, stay at hotels or eat at restaurants, I am not going to patronize these Sanghi supporter businesses.
> 
> @AfrazulMandal bhaya, we need this list prepared like Yesterday. Someone please get in touch with BanglaPokkho and have them come up with a list of these Sanghi-supporter vendors now. Instead of screaming on social media, do something useful, so these businesses feel it in their pocketbooks.
> 
> I'm sure Goenkas and Mahindra Group are probably going to be at the forefront. Ditto for Gujarati businessfolks, the bootlickers of Modi.
> 
> *These Sanghi businesses need a boycott to be enforced right now. We are going to starve these people and then see where they get their money for Sanghi activities.*


Bangla Pokkho is not the best allied organisation. 

It is itself infested with Sanghis. They too are against Muslims.

There must be other organisations working on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know if Sylheti has official status as a language, as distinct as it is. It does have status as a dialect in Bangladesh. Since Sylhetis qualify as honored Bangladesh citizens (just like other regions), the official language spoken is recognized as Bengali.
> 
> Same for Chittagonian and other major dialects which have commonality with Bengali which the majority in the region have decided to speak as a standardized language.
> 
> When I was younger, I traveled all over Bangladesh, and though folks spoke different dialects at home, they all had no issues speaking to me in standard Bangla. There is no major difference between the dialects, the terms are at worst, still 50% understandable/interchangeable between standard Bangla, or even Dhakaiya slang Bangla.


I was being sarcastic bro. From what I saw in this forum last few week, I was under impression sylheti is the next hot shot international "language"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> I was being sarcastic bro. From what I saw in this forum last few week, I was under impression sylheti is the next hot shot international "language"!!



I did get your sarcasm. But maybe we should counter these ridiculous regional proposals with simple respect.

I have immense respect for my Sylheti relatives/friends and their culture. They would not even think of suggesting separating Sylhet from Bangladesh, using even language. Our country is a haven of diversity in South Asia, especially compared to our neighbor country where (sadly) hate, boasting of ethnic superiority and communal behavior are the order of the day.

The neighbor tries to make us weak, but their efforts are in vain. They neither have the economic or intellectual capacity to succeed.

Even in the Qur'an, it mentions that regionalism and boasting ethnic superiority has no place in our religion.

Just to mention an example, look at how a multi-racial, multi-language, multi-cultural place like Indonesia has existed so far. @Indos I love the harmony in your country brother.



AfrazulMandal said:


> Bangla Pokkho is not the best allied organisation.
> 
> It is itself infested with Sanghis. They too are against Muslims.
> 
> There must be other organisations working on the ground.



Yeah I was surprised to see that some BJP folks are aligned with Bangla Pokkho as well. At some point Bangla Pokkho will have to clean house if they are going to be aligned with TMC.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jon Kabir refused to fade away in Covid-19, released a new tune.






New Dhaka-based band 'Dads in the Park' - they have to clean up their lyrics and diction a bit...but very promising band.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Bilal9 said:


> Yeah I was surprised to see that some BJP folks are aligned with Bangla Pokkho as well. At some point Bangla Pokkho will have to clean house if they are going to be aligned with TMC.


Bangla Pokkho is not going to clean house. If they do, they will remove Muslims. Not Hindus.

It is a nationalistic movement. Bengali nationalism gave birth to modern Indian and Hindu nationalism. In any case, nationalism will not work with Islam. They are virulently against Urdu as well.

They will go to Swami Vivekananda and Tagore while still fighting for more Bengali inclusion in the workforce. If you think they have Muslim interests in their hearts, you are mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Another Bangladeshi band, 'Headline'






One more, 'EIDA', some of their recent tunes,


















From Johad and the boys at Nemesis,













AfrazulMandal said:


> Bangla Pokkho is not going to clean house. If they do, they will remove Muslims. Not Hindus.
> 
> It is a nationalistic movement. Bengali nationalism gave birth to modern Indian and Hindu nationalism. In any case, nationalism will not work with Islam. They are virulently against Urdu as well.
> 
> They will go to Swami Vivekananda and Tagore while still fighting for more Bengali inclusion in the workforce. If you think they have Muslim interests in their hearts, you are mistaken.



No one is expecting these guys will support Muslims. I will be simply happy if they can get rid of Sanghis from their state, which is an immediate problem for us in Bangladesh. That is the Synergy. Anyone is more preferable than a BJP-run West Bengal (or Bangla).


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Bilal9 said:


> Anyone is more preferable than a BJP-run West Bengal (or Bangla).


That is inevitable.

Perhaps you mistook me for an idealist.

I wish for every land ruled by the Sanghis to be liberated. But I know that will not happen in the current situation.

Even with Pokkhos hating Biharis, and Marwaris - they will still have a hatred for muslims and Islam. Because it is also 'foreign' to them. Lol. The Jamaat is much better placed to help instead.

For the Sangh to be weakened, Hindus in Bengal need to be weakened. Donate generously to orgs doing Dawaah and you can contribute to a better future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple More,


----------



## Bilal9

Conclusion - Auroop: Nirakar (Official Music Video)





Conclusion - Odyssey (Official Lyric Video)





Arekta Rock Band - Eden (Official Music Video)





Tor Oi Shohorey | ViKiNGS | Official Video | 2019





Popeye (Bangladesh) - Bishonno Shundor (বিষণ্ণ সুন্দর) Official Lyrics Video


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/







DalalErMaNodi said:


> Behaving like a kh**kir chele is also a key skill.





Bilal9 said:


> That's a cute Kolkata 'name' and gaali. Love it!
> 
> So different when you add 'Pola' instead of 'Chhele'. Changes the whole tone.



Who are you two talking about? He was crying to mod that he is not Hindu.



Bilal9 said:


> Well going back to 2011 for Nemesis - whatever the heck happened to these guys?



"Tritio Jatra" from Nemesis and "Aushomapto II" from Aurthohin made 2011 soooo good. Went to attend a concert at TSC in "Pohela Boishakh" where Aurthohin made people go bonkers  AFAIK Nemesis released this song below on youtube for student protest. 








Bilal9 said:


> Dukho Bilash (Poignant Luxury) | Artcell



Ah!!  Many times sang this song with my friends in get-together.  My most favorite Bangladeshi band.  Linkin Park of Bangladesh.  It's lyrics are unique and music composition is amazing, some of it's songs makes me aloof specially when it rains.  Oh man college life was sooooooo amazing. 



Bilal9 said:


> Popeye (Bangladesh) - Bishonno Shundor (বিষণ্ণ সুন্দর) Official Lyrics Video



Another good band, their lyrics+music is good too.  Here's some more.
















Arthur said:


> I am surprised they didn't recognise sylheti "language"!!



I don't get it. How's crying in PDF to declare Sylhet Division as unique part of Bangladesh gonna help him achieve his goal? If that's the case then Dhakaiya, Noakhailla, Borishailla, Chatgaiya and Maymansinga etc guys can demand same thing. "নোয়াখালী বিভাগ চাই" was already a slogan.  That thread was just another waste of time for unnecessary argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> _*Who* are you two talking about? He was crying to mod that he is not Hindu._
> 
> I don't get it. How's crying in PDF to declare Sylhet Division as unique part of Bangladesh gonna help him achieve his goal? If that's the case then Dhakaiya, Noakhailla, Borishailla, Chatgaiya and Maymansinga etc guys can demand same thing. "নোয়াখালী বিভাগ চাই" was already a slogan.  That thread was just another waste of time for unnecessary argument.



Guys, It is better that we do not pay any attention to that hideous creature anymore. He quoted my posts in the "Tripura thread" yesterday and I replied in a civil fashion but when he couldn't come up with valid points he started being disrespectful including calling me things like "Small-Minded", "Scum", "Illiterate", "Douche-bag", "Uneducated", "Fascist", "Racist", "Labourer" etc. He also went on to claim that Bangladeshis who live in the Middle East (directed at me because I reside in Kuwait) are uneducated, backward and don't have any right to comment on Bangladesh politics and internal matters since we are "Inexperienced" & "Uneducated". I was surprised at how superior he thinks he is because he lives in a Western country and has (forgive the obvious grammatical mistakes, This is an exact quote) "Teached and Study in American univarsities". Nevermind the fact that Bangladeshi labourers in the Middle East literally keep the country afloat with their remittances, While western bunch enjoy high living standards, not to mention all the good planes that Biman slots into the western routes.

And that wasn't the end of it, he not once but twice mentioned being affiliated with Bangladesh Awami League, even though such a statement was wholly irrelevant and off topic, It was nothing but a threat of legal and physical harassment directed at me. He then proceeded to cry foul and reported me to the mods when I called out his piss poor English proficiency. To be frank, the only reason I did that is because he kept disrespecting me by calling me "uneducated" and because its ironic considering he brags about living in a English speaking country and having "Has teached and study in American Univarsities".

Now I have a warning point plus a thread ban, keeping this in mind I will not be discussing about/or engaging this disgruntled creature any further. I suggest you all do the same, deny trolls the attention they crave so badly. I'm sure he will report this post as well.

Tui ze ugge masali'r pua ahon ara beygunne ibe bujigay, hono din shamne faile zada di bari mairjom dahait er zat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Even in the Qur'an, it mentions that regionalism and boasting ethnic superiority has no place in our religion.
> 
> Just to mention an example, look at how a multi-racial, multi-language, multi-cultural place like Indonesia has existed so far. @Indos I love the harmony in your country brother.



Thank you brother @Bilal9

Yup I think different ethnic and language should not become a problem. There are many Indonesian Youtube video that celebrate about the different among us. Here for instant many Youtube video talking about different Indonesian local languages and ethnics: The people with blinded eyes need to guess where these women and men come from and what local language they speak. It gets 1 million viewer after being posted in January this year.







This video talking about Minang (West Sumatra), Java, Sundanese (West Java), and Palembang (South Sumatra) girls and their respective local languages. They talk about some words in Indonesian language and then each girl speak the words based on her local language. Also get 1 million viewer.






801 local languages spoken in Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

'Ishwar' by Vikings, a poignant tribute to one of our rock music talents taken too soon from us, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ayub_Bachchu







DalalErMaNodi said:


> Guys, It is better that we do not pay any attention to that hideous creature anymore. He quoted my posts in the "Tripura thread" yesterday and I replied in a civil fashion but when he couldn't come up with valid points he started being disrespectful including calling me things like "Small-Minded", "Scum", "Illiterate", "Douche-bag", "Uneducated", "Fascist", "Racist", "Labourer" etc. He also went on to claim that Bangladeshis who live in the Middle East (directed at me because I reside in Kuwait) are uneducated, backward and don't have any right to comment on Bangladesh politics and internal matters since we are "Inexperienced" & "Uneducated". I was surprised at how superior he thinks he is because he lives in a Western country and has (forgive the obvious grammatical mistakes, This is an exact quote) "Teached and Study in American univarsities". Nevermind the fact that Bangladeshi labourers in the Middle East literally keep the country afloat with their remittances, While western bunch enjoy high living standards, not to mention all the good planes that Biman slots into the western routes.
> 
> And that wasn't the end of it, he not once but twice mentioned being affiliated with Bangladesh Awami League, even though such a statement was wholly irrelevant and off topic, It was nothing but a threat of legal and physical harassment directed at me. He then proceeded to cry foul and reported me to the mods when I called out his piss poor English proficiency. To be frank, the only reason I did that is because he kept disrespecting me by calling me "uneducated" and because its ironic considering he brags about living in a English speaking country and having "Has teached and study in American Univarsities".
> 
> Now I have a warning point plus a thread ban, keeping this in mind I will not be discussing about/or engaging this disgruntled creature any further. I suggest you all do the same, deny trolls the attention they crave so badly. I'm sure he will report this post as well.
> 
> Tui ze ugge masali'r pua ahon ara beygunne ibe bujigay, hono din shamne faile zada di bari mairjom dahait er zat.



Good post. But do what the mods have asked us to do as always. 'Ignore' trolls like these. Go to his profile and click 'Ignore'.



Indos said:


> Thank you brother @Bilal9
> 
> Yup I think different ethnic and language should not become a problem. There are many Indonesian Youtube video that celebrate about the different among us. Here for instant many Youtube video talking about different Indonesian local languages and ethnics: The people with blinded eyes need to guess where these women and men come from and what local language they speak. It gets 1 million viewer after being posted in January this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video talking about Minang (West Sumatra), Java, Sundanese (West Java), and Palembang (South Sumatra) girls and their respective local languages. They talk about some words in Indonesian language and then each girl speak the words based on her local language. Also get 1 million viewer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 801 local languages spoken in Indonesia



Wow 801 Languages!

This means I gotta get to my plans of hiring/piloting a Finisi through the archipelago even sooner. Someday, when this Covid thing finally ends - sigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> '
> 
> Wow 801 Languages!
> 
> This means I gotta get to my plans of hiring/piloting a Finisi through the archipelago even sooner. Someday, when this Covid thing finally ends - sigh.



Major ethnics and their language are just around 15 anyway, I think they just try to define variation within one local language. General understanding about Indonesian local languages is that there are around 300 local languages here.

Covid 19 look like to stay until the vaccine is available world wide which is expected one year from now, so it will be a tough time for every economy to survive along this year. Indonesian government has prepared 45 billion USD to ease the effect of the outbreak. Although the money hasnt been disbursed yet.

There is new development that I read Today. Chinese researcher saying that they have found effective drug to treat the Covid19 patients that make them confident that the world can be heal despite the lack of effective vaccine. So I hope this can be a good news for every body.

Any way, in what region do you live in USA ? As we know USA is badly effected by the disease. I have close relative live in Houston (my aunt and my cousins) and also other relative, although not too close, live in Boston.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Wow @Indos that last video blew my mind. Such diversity of cultures! And yet so united, Indonesia is an example for the rest of Asia.



Indos said:


> Major ethnics and their language are just around 15 anyway, I think they just try to define variation within one local language. General understanding about Indonesian local languages is that there are around 300 local languages here.
> 
> Covid 19 look like to stay until the vaccine is available world wide which is expected one year from now, so it will be a tough time for every economy to survive along this year. Indonesian government has prepared 45 billion USD to ease the effect of the outbreak. Although the money hasnt been disbursed yet.
> 
> There is new development that I read Today. Chinese researcher saying that they have found effective drug to treat the Covid19 patients that make them confident that the world can be heal despite the lack of effective vaccine. So I hope this can be a good news for every body.
> 
> Any way, in what region do you live in USA ? As we know USA is badly effected by the disease. I have close relative live in Houston (my aunt and my cousins) and also other relative, although not too close, live in Boston.



I live in Los Angeles, California - brother. There hasn't been too many Covid cases in California, like in Texas and also New York City (NYC), because people follow isolation rules (unlike say, in Texas) and there is plenty of space in most places to isolate (unlike in NYC). But in downtown LA and downtown San Francisco, there are relatively higher cases.

At one time I was very close to a group of Indonesian friends in Los Angeles. Got invited to their parties all the time. I have a soft corner for Indonesian folks and culture (Gamelan Music etc.). So many of my Bengali friends have been to Indonesia and enjoyed your country and its culture. They went mainly to Bali, which has a distinct culture all its own.

In any case as you remember, today is Lailatul Qadr, so back to Taraweeh prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Imran Khan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Same like people who donate food to poor people but take photo before handing the food over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Some chill tracks from the Dhaka Music scene, 'Meghdol', 'Recall' and 'Headline'. The first two tracks are personal favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys there was a huge plane crash in Karachi - my condolences to Pakistani brothers. Not posting details as I'm sure Pakistani section will have it. So close to Eid and there were women and minors on board. Very sad. Inna Lillahey Wa Inna Ilaihey Raji'un.

https://bdnews24.com/neighbours/202...th-107-passengers-on-board-crashes-in-karachi


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Videos like this one here, makes me believe that there is yet some hope for Bangladesh


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Videos like this one here, makes me believe that there is yet some hope for Bangladesh



I sincerely hope you're being sarcastic. I lost my appetite, but haven't had Iftar yet...

Also - seems like he's gay like the sunset...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> I sincerely hope you're being sarcastic. I lost my appetite, but haven't had Iftar yet...
> 
> Also - seems like he's gay like the sunset...



Gay as in gay? Looks like he's having a gay time to me


Furti kori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Khobor beshi bhalo na. We should ask BGB to increase patrols at the border.

https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...rd-quarter-of-this-fiscal-report-5308101.html


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Khobor beshi bhalo na. We should ask BGB to increase patrols at the border.
> 
> https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/b...rd-quarter-of-this-fiscal-report-5308101.html



For once, they should let bgb shoot to kill..... I still remember Felani hanging from the fence...... Animals....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Updates on the Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit (Metro Rail) 1st Phasem which is Line 6. Work has slowed some but continuing.








DalalErMaNodi said:


> For once, they should let bgb shoot to kill..... I still remember Felani hanging from the fence...... Animals....



Absolutely. I'm sure however - that they will be screeching like Hyenas when the killings start though...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Updates on the Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit (Metro Rail) 1st Phasem which is Line 6. Work has slowed some but continuing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I'm sure however - that they will be screeching like Hyenas when the killings start though...



Should be entertaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bengali becomes London’s second language*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali has been officially named as the second most-spoken language in London, followed by Polish and Turkish – with around 165,311 London residents speaking one of the three as their first language.
> 
> Yet less than one in 10 Brits (8%) can fluently speak a second language, which means they’re potentially missing out on friendships, relationships and even partnerships with the many speakers of foreign languages across the capital – especially as 311,210 London residents speak a foreign language as their main language at home.
> 
> In order to highlight and celebrate London’s cultural diversity, as well as encourage residents to connect with each other, particularly in the current political climate, adult learning charity, City Lit conducted research to find out the most common foreign languages spoken in boroughs of the capital.
> 
> The research identified the main languages that London residents speak in their homes aside from English, allowing City Lit to reveal the l foreign languages spoken most within every London borough.
> 
> Bengali is officially the second language of London, with around 71,609 London residents speaking it as their main language. It’s the most common main language people speak, second only to English, across three different boroughs – 3% of Camden residents say Bengali is their main language at home, as do 7% of Newham residents and 18% of those living in Tower Hamlets.
> 
> Despite this being the main language of such a large number of Londoners, only a mere 3% of Brits can speak fluent Bengali – meaning 97% of the nation is potentially unable to have an effective, in-depth conversation with people who speak it as their main language
> 
> Polish is the second most common foreign language spoken by Londoners, with seven boroughs stating this is the second most spoken main language after English. Again, only 3% of Brits can speak fluent Polish – meaning 97% of people in the UK could be missing out on connecting with 48,585 London residents.


You know what’s funny, they call Bangladesh as their national language, when their national identity is Indian... perfect example of identity crisis



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Agree 100% but some like to dream that they are a special breed just because their language sounds "funky", "distinct" and "unique" in their opinion.
> 
> Some individuals relish the feeling of exclusivity. Apparently being Bangladeshis isn't enough, they need to be recognized for their "special" contribution.
> 
> Now I must stop before some flower takes offence and reports me, not risking another argument with trolls.


Kuwait isn’t kind to flowers I see xD



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Read comments for a good laugh, sanghis are completely losing their shit when people say 'Joy Bangla'. This bihari was pretending to be a bangali instead he got his posterior welted.
> 
> According to him "Joy Bangla" is a Bangladeshi slogan. Do we have patent or intellectual property rights on it ?
> 
> Is it just me or do these beharis really have some deep seated hatred towards Bangalis and everything to do with Bengal. We all know what they did in the war.
> 
> It's funny some delusional users here want these people be considered "bangali" in Bangladesh. Even after 50 years in Geneva park refugee camp in the heart of Dhaka, this lot have failed to learn Bangla and assimilate but no we should consider them Bengali because clearly they love our culture, for 'plularity' and because they were encorporated into the Bengal Sultanate.





Bilal9 said:


> This guy is a Bihari RSS activist. Comes from a Bihari family in Kolkata and can speak Bengali. It's clear because he takes so much pride in speaking Hindi. No Bengali Kolkata kid cares about Hindi this much.
> 
> Now that Bengalis in Kolkata (like Garga Chatterjee) are spreading the word about driving out these Sanghis from Kolkata, Sanghis are getting scared and posting this kind of idiotic videos. No one gives two $hits about the 'Jamati Bugaboo' and scaremongering. Sanghis days are numbered. Better leave now before being driven out.
> 
> And the question is not about Biharis and Bengalis, both groups have peace-loving people. It is about Sanghis spreading hate and Bengalis being 'Jimmi' in Sanghi hands in Kolkata itself. A majority of these Sanghis are unfortunately Bihari (and Gujarati as well as Marathi folks).
> 
> The guy was being untruthful by the way.
> 
> Hindi is 'Not' the national language of India. English is the Lingua Franca. I'd like to see them Sanghis selling Hindi to people in Kerala, TN and Karnataka. And see how far they get.
> 
> Also - this guy talks about West Bengal folks going to the rest of India to work, as if they are poor and dependent on this work by design. He forgot to mention that this is because Biharis took all the good jobs in Kolkata and because Bengalis never enforced 'Bengali First' hiring in their own state like in other Indian states...but time has come for this to happen. Better late than never.
> 
> If Bengalis go to the South of India, they remain very welcome because they respect the local culture in those places. Bihari Sanghis in West Bengal don't. 'Jai Shri Ram' is not even a Bengali term.
> 
> The irony of it is, if WB created good jobs at home (where Biharis have taken over the job market), then all WB folks could come back home and work. They'd never have to leave.
> 
> What Garga says is right, there is an unwritten rule in Maharashtra, Gujarat and in most other states about local people getting preference in jobs as 'Bhumiputras'. West Bengal should have the same rule.
> 
> How do these Bihari Sanghis have the gall to come to Kolkata and speak in no tongue other than Hindi with local folks?? That too by force!
> 
> WB folks have been tolerant enough since 1947. No more. Speak Bengali and become a Bengali, then you're fine in WB. Otherwise take your Sanghi/Hindi game back to Bihar and GTFO.
> 
> Being Indian has nothing to do with speaking Hindi. WB deserves to speak in their own tongue. That is guaranteed by the Indian constitution.
> 
> My hats off to Garga for standing up to these Sanghis in WB.


These low life Biharis used to be cooks and maids in Bengali household, grudge probably comes from being of a inferior status. XD
(I usually do not like to say things like these, but the more idiots I meet, the more hatred I’ve) 
Why do I feel like the discrimination west bengalis face will one day make them want to join Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> You know what’s funny, they call Bangladesh as their national language, when their national identity is Indian... perfect example of identity crisis
> 
> 
> Kuwait isn’t kind to flowers I see xD
> 
> 
> 
> These low life Biharis used to be cooks and maids in Bengali household, grudge probably comes from being of a inferior status. XD
> (I usually do not like to say things like these, but the more idiots I meet, the more hatred I’ve)
> Why do I feel like the discrimination west bengalis face will one day make them want to join Bangladesh



The only behari I met, was in school.... Big gandu that kid, broke his nose and I'm very proud of it.

You can make a guess what we were fighting about, him being a behari and me being a loquaciously outspoken critic of India, it was bound to happen.

Lmao Sheikh Ahmed is watching ....

Do we have any Kuwaiti citizens on here ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I did get your sarcasm. But maybe we should counter these ridiculous regional proposals with simple respect.
> 
> I have immense respect for my Sylheti relatives/friends and their culture. They would not even think of suggesting separating Sylhet from Bangladesh, using even language. Our country is a haven of diversity in South Asia, especially compared to our neighbor country where (sadly) hate, boasting of ethnic superiority and communal behavior are the order of the day.
> 
> The neighbor tries to make us weak, but their efforts are in vain. They neither have the economic or intellectual capacity to succeed.
> 
> Even in the Qur'an, it mentions that regionalism and boasting ethnic superiority has no place in our religion.
> 
> Just to mention an example, look at how a multi-racial, multi-language, multi-cultural place like Indonesia has existed so far. @Indos I love the harmony in your country brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was surprised to see that some BJP folks are aligned with Bangla Pokkho as well. At some point Bangla Pokkho will have to clean house if they are going to be aligned with TMC.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jon Kabir refused to fade away in Covid-19, released a new tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Dhaka-based band 'Dads in the Park' - they have to clean up their lyrics and diction a bit...but very promising band.


This is great stuff. Subbed



DalalErMaNodi said:


> The only behari I met, was in school.... Big gandu that kid, broke his nose and I'm very proud of it.
> 
> You can make a guess what we were fighting about, him being a behari and me being a loquaciously outspoken critic of India, it was bound to happen.


I’ve one such gandu as the head boy of my batch... bitch took the day off for every hindu festival for the last 4 years (no matter how easy or difficult the class was) yesterday I asked him for taking the day off for Eid... bitch refused and got angry when I went to the teacher and then dean myself. Complained that the dean is gonna bark at him now, eh well... got pissed when I told him that’s because he lets his pussy *** get dominated by people. 
Anyways these sanghi bastards do not command respect from anyone, not their countrymen or foreigners. I’m not an excellent student not gonna be the best in field doctor... but my teachers think twice for talking to me unlike them who get insulted for their ridiculous nature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Hilsa power remains triumphant 

For those who don't understand Arabic, get this the Indian is lying through his teeth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

AfrazulMandal said:


> Bangla Pokkho is not going to clean house. If they do, they will remove Muslims. Not Hindus.
> 
> It is a nationalistic movement. Bengali nationalism gave birth to modern Indian and Hindu nationalism. In any case, nationalism will not work with Islam. They are virulently against Urdu as well.
> 
> They will go to Swami Vivekananda and Tagore while still fighting for more Bengali inclusion in the workforce. If you think they have Muslim interests in their hearts, you are mistaken.


I would like to defer but correct me if I’m wrong 
Bengalis fought against the partition of Bengal from India when everyone supported it... bengalis only supported partition in 47 when it became a Hindu Muslim issue. So I don’t think Bengali nationalism gave birth to Hindu nationalists, those bitches have several layers of hierarchy to belittle people... the religion is flawed, although to an outside observer it seems mythical, it’s best at that, nothing more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> I would like to defer but correct me if I’m wrong
> Bengalis fought against the partition of Bengal from India when everyone supported it... bengalis only supported partition in 47 when it became a Hindu Muslim issue. So I don’t think Bengali nationalism gave birth to Hindu nationalists, those bitches have several layers of hierarchy to belittle people... the religion is flawed, although to an outside observer it seems mythical, it’s best at that, nothing more



Bengali Hindu Brahmins were merciless and we would could never have lived with them as they owned all the land and worked lower caste and Muslims like cattle.

1905 was the year https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_of_Bengal_(1905)


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Guys, It is better that we do not pay any attention to that hideous creature anymore. He quoted my posts in the "Tripura thread" yesterday and I replied in a civil fashion but when he couldn't come up with valid points he started being disrespectful including calling me things like "Small-Minded", "Scum", "Illiterate", "Douche-bag", "Uneducated", "Fascist", "Racist", "Labourer" etc. He also went on to claim that Bangladeshis who live in the Middle East (directed at me because I reside in Kuwait) are uneducated, backward and don't have any right to comment on Bangladesh politics and internal matters since we are "Inexperienced" & "Uneducated". I was surprised at how superior he thinks he is because he lives in a Western country and has (forgive the obvious grammatical mistakes, This is an exact quote) "Teached and Study in American univarsities". Nevermind the fact that Bangladeshi labourers in the Middle East literally keep the country afloat with their remittances, While western bunch enjoy high living standards, not to mention all the good planes that Biman slots into the western routes.
> 
> And that wasn't the end of it, he not once but twice mentioned being affiliated with Bangladesh Awami League, even though such a statement was wholly irrelevant and off topic, It was nothing but a threat of legal and physical harassment directed at me. He then proceeded to cry foul and reported me to the mods when I called out his piss poor English proficiency. To be frank, the only reason I did that is because he kept disrespecting me by calling me "uneducated" and because its ironic considering he brags about living in a English speaking country and having "Has teached and study in American Univarsities".
> 
> Now I have a warning point plus a thread ban, keeping this in mind I will not be discussing about/or engaging this disgruntled creature any further. I suggest you all do the same, deny trolls the attention they crave so badly. I'm sure he will report this post as well.
> 
> Tui ze ugge masali'r pua ahon ara beygunne ibe bujigay, hono din shamne faile zada di bari mairjom dahait er zat.


Who is this magir chele who insults bangladeshis of Kuwait? Does he not know our pee fuels the electricity and running water at his home? Who is this rat ****



Indos said:


> Thank you brother @Bilal9
> 
> Yup I think different ethnic and language should not become a problem. There are many Indonesian Youtube video that celebrate about the different among us. Here for instant many Youtube video talking about different Indonesian local languages and ethnics: The people with blinded eyes need to guess where these women and men come from and what local language they speak. It gets 1 million viewer after being posted in January this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video talking about Minang (West Sumatra), Java, Sundanese (West Java), and Palembang (South Sumatra) girls and their respective local languages. They talk about some words in Indonesian language and then each girl speak the words based on her local language. Also get 1 million viewer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 801 local languages spoken in Indonesia


Indonesia is huge, do you guys have a huge navy compared to army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Who is this magir chele who insults bangladeshis of Kuwait? Does he not know our pee fuels the electricity and running water at his home? Who is this rat ****
> 
> 
> Indonesia is huge, do you guys have a huge navy compared to army?



That American sylheti stronk guy


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Hilsa power remains triumphant
> 
> For those who don't understand Arabic, get this the Indian is lying through his teeth


Shunu sawwit hada nafarat... xD
Wajid harakat



DalalErMaNodi said:


> That American sylheti stronk guy


Zakir? Or bluesky?



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bengali Hindu Brahmins were merciless and we would could never have lived with them as they owned all the land and worked lower caste and Muslims like cattle.
> 
> 1905 was the year https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_of_Bengal_(1905)


Yeah, expect nothing less from decedents of Jagat Seth


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Shunu sawwit hada nafarat... xD
> Wajid harakat
> 
> 
> Zakir? Or bluesky?



Zakir is jamati ( I guess but I don't care fine with me ) and bluesky Bhai is just a little too vocal.....

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ther...ed-to-take-refuge-in-bangladesh.665569/page-6

Pages 6 to 8 you'll know who

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Zakir is jamati ( I guess but I don't care fine with me ) and bluesky Bhai is just a little too vocal.....
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ther...ed-to-take-refuge-in-bangladesh.665569/page-6
> 
> Pages 6 to 8 you'll know who


Lmao is this nutcase serious? Arabic for official language? What is he a jihadist? Wahhabist or an Arab because Bengal sultanate didn’t live up to any of those 3 group, 
Booze women and food were the pleasures of the sultanate... anyways that isn’t the point. The nutcase wants Biharis, some of the poorest, most uncivilized people if India to join bd? **** I would let sylhet go to Bihar than include Bihar in Bangladesh.


----------



## Indos

Michael Corleone said:


> Indonesia is huge, do you guys have a huge navy compared to army?



Our Army is still the biggest in term of personnel quantity.

"The Indonesian National Armed Forces comprises approximately 430,000 personnel including the Army, Navy (including the Indonesian Marine Corps - Korps Marinir TNI AL), and the Air Force. The Indonesian Army is by far the largest, with about 330,000 active-duty personnel, compared to around 75,000 in the Navy and 35,000 in the Air Force. The Indonesian armed forces are entirely voluntary."

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/indonesia/korps-marinir.htm

We have around 17.000 marine troops as of 2010 but the force keeps expanding and dont know the actual number in 2020. As we know, it is not right politically to have Army which is too strong. Marine is there to balance the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Lmao is this nutcase serious? Arabic for official language? What is he a jihadist? Wahhabist or an Arab because Bengal sultanate didn’t live up to any of those 3 group,
> Booze women and food were the pleasures of the sultanate... anyways that isn’t the point. The nutcase wants Biharis, some of the poorest, most uncivilized people if India to join bd? **** I would let sylhet go to Bihar than include Bihar in Bangladesh.



I gave him a proper talking lmao, I have never enjoyed an online argument more in my life.

As for Arabic in Bangladesh, NO NEED.

There is only division that can realistically break off and be viable enough to survive : it sure as hell isn't some tea farm and a puny city of less than a million, It's Chittagong but we don't want to break off.

I'd die than to live in a Chittagong that isn't a part of Bangladesh and if we don't want to separate than no other monkey in Bangladesh has the privilege to even mention breaking off.

Did you take French or Bhindi?@Michael Corleone


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I gave him a proper talking lmao, I have never enjoyed an online argument more in my life.
> 
> As for Arabic in Bangladesh, NO NEED.
> 
> There is only division that can realistically break off and be viable enough to survive : it sure as hell isn't some tea farm and a puny city of less than a million, It's Chittagong but we don't want to break off.
> 
> I'd die than to live in a Chittagong that isn't a part of Bangladesh and if we don't want to separate than no other monkey in Bangladesh has the privilege to even mention breaking off.
> 
> Did you take French or Bhindi?@Michael Corleone


Only gay kids took Hindi... that language is a easy two- three Indian film tutorial to master. French on the other hand was boring for me, thank god it ended after class 10


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Only gay kids took Hindi... that language is a easy two- three Indian film tutorial to master. French on the other hand was boring for me, thank god it ended after class 10




I took Hindi, I must admit. Learning French just wasn't practical for me and they wouldn't be teaching you much if it anyway so it would be a waste of time.

Since Hindi was easy for me, I used the time to learn other languages instead like Arabic (just polishing it and learning to write constructively) and German. I'm very glad I learnt German because now it has got me an admit to a German university after I quit DU.

So in a way taking Bhindi ultimately helped me.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I took Hindi, I must admit. Learning French just wasn't practical for me and they wouldn't be teaching you much if it anyway so it would be a waste of time.
> 
> Since Hindi was easy for me, I used the time to learn other languages instead like Arabic (just polishing it and learning to write constructively) and German. I'm very glad I learnt German because now it has got me an admit to a German university after I quit DU.
> 
> So in a way taking Bhindi ultimately helped me.


Lmao, I unintentionally called you gay xD ah shit
French has the same grammatical base like English just a change in vocabulary so it was easy... however my interest was more towards science and maths... particularly chemistry and maths (but they did change with the teacher shortage in Kuwait back in 2k15-16...) I guess my batch was the last that attempted to study in our school... subsequent were all white kids wannabe, IGCSE induction also ruined the school with division among students
The old school building is gone... 34 years of history... over... the school moved near my home, just a couple of streets away... a lot has changed in Kuwait. More people, less peace, lots of towers in the city, even the atmosphere is changing and so are the people... every subsequent year it feels like I don’t belong... if I don’t belong in Kuwait... where do I belong :/


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Lmao, I unintentionally called you gay xD ah shit
> French has the same grammatical base like English just a change in vocabulary so it was easy... however my interest was more towards science and maths... particularly chemistry and maths (but they did change with the teacher shortage in Kuwait back in 2k15-16...) I guess my batch was the last that attempted to study in our school... subsequent were all white kids wannabe, IGCSE induction also ruined the school with division among students
> The old school building is gone... 34 years of history... over... the school moved near my home, just a couple of streets away... a lot has changed in Kuwait. More people, less peace, lots of towers in the city



Indeed, Kuwait has changed alot.

While there have been good and bad times, I have nothing but respect for the people of Kuwait and the ruling family. I have lived a happy life here, perhaps a better life than if I were to have been born in Bangladesh. Kuwait will always be my second home, I will try not to get visa cancelled.

Here's a clip of BCL gandus getting their posteriors whipped, not everyday does one get to witness such an auspicious sight.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Michael Corleone said:


> the religion is flawed, although to an outside observer it seems mythical, it’s best at that, nothing more


I agree.

But then why have you NOT banned Hinduism in your country? Appeasement?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

AfrazulMandal said:


> I agree.
> 
> But then why have you NOT banned Hinduism in your country? Appeasement?



Are you Bangali from WB? If so I'm sorry about my comment on WB people and their accents on a different thread a few days ago. 

Bangladesh is a secular country, whatever is the case, we can't remove Hindus from Bangladesh. They're very much a part of Bangladeshi society.


----------



## Michael Corleone

AfrazulMandal said:


> I agree.
> 
> But then why have you NOT banned Hinduism in your country? Appeasement?


Because unlike India that claims to be secular but bans cow meat, we believe everyone has the right to believe in what they chooses to and that’s a fact.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Indeed, Kuwait has changed alot.
> 
> While there have been good and bad times, I have nothing but respect for the people of Kuwait and the ruling family. I have lived a happy life here, perhaps a better life than if I were to have been born in Bangladesh. Kuwait will always be my second home, I will try not to get visa cancelled.
> 
> Here's a clip of BCL gandus getting their posteriors whipped, not everyday does one get to witness such an auspicious sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Kuwait has been more of a home to me than Bangladesh, my views on life, cultural preferences have been shaped by this country. I lived in Bangladesh for some time too but it never felt like home... I do prefer to roam around bd though...
The love for Kuwait in my family is huge, my dad stayed during the war, helping however he could to people in need... god forbid something happens, I too will do things that benefit Kuwait


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

A quiet remarkable photo. This is Justin Trudeau in Komolapur Rail station in Dhaka. He is the little kid in the red shirt. The man beside him is his father Pierre Trudeau who was the Prime Minister of Canada at that time. The photo was taken in 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> A quiet remarkable photo. This is Justin Trudeau in Komolapur Rail station in Dhaka. He is the little kid in the red shirt. The man beside him is his father Pierre Trudeau who was the Prime Minister of Canada at that time. The photo was taken in 1983.


Needs to come again, eatablish more trade with bd


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> There is only division that can realistically break off and be viable enough to survive : it sure as hell isn't some tea farm and a puny city of less than a million, It's Chittagong but we don't want to break off.


Whice Chattogram you are talking about? the city or the division?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Whice Chattogram you are talking about? the city or the division?



The greater Chittagong area which is most inhabited by people who speak Chittagonian, right after noakhali, feni and upto teknaf including CHT*.

But I must admit we will be very poor as an independent country as most of the things we currently export come from the industrial areas based in Dhaka division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> The greater Chittagong area which is most inhabited by people who speak Chittagonian, right after noakhali, feni and upto teknaf including CHT*.
> 
> But I must admit we will be very poor as an independent country as most of the things we currently export come from the industrial areas based in Dhaka division.


From my experience, like india there are some ultra rich people in Chattogram but average Chatgaiya doent earn much or doesn’t have much capital in hand. For bloodless separation you folks require political pressure group in powerful countries I fail to see there are any.

BTW, you cant include CHT in chattogram if you want to separate because, they're not chatgaiya.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


>


Catchy, liked it more than any anirban songs


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> From my experience, like india there are some ultra rich people in Chattogram but average Chatgaiya doent earn much or doesn’t have much capital in hand. For bloodless separation you folks require political pressure group in powerful countries I fail to see there are any.
> 
> BTW, you cant include CHT in chattogram if you want to separate because, they're not chatgaiya.



I added a * when I said CHT. Btw 40% to 50% of CHT inhabitants are Bengalis.

We have infrastructure to back a secessionist movement. The average person from Chittagong is not poor, majority of people in Chittagong aren't even from Chittagong but actually from noakhali and other outlying areas.

Only a few notable Chittagonian families remain, as most men are now marrying noakhailla girls and throwing the local culture in the bin to please their wives.

Regardless, we aren't landlocked so we will last as an independent country. No other division can secede, let alone last for any amount of time as an independent nation.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I added a * when I said CHT.


Yes. But, what should I understand with just a * without clarification written by you?

Now lets talk about this comment of you from post no 1568:


DalalErMaNodi said:


> it sure as hell isn't some tea farm and a puny city of less than a million,



You do know that a tea farms is much more profitable compared equally sized rich farm even without government help and subsidies?

You do know that Sylhet has low poverty rate even when we include hordes of poor non Sylhetis living here? Poverty among Sylhetis are low if not very low. Sylhetis are politically well connected in powerful countries. We Sylhetis donated millions of pounds in Bangladeshs war of independence, you can you show me any other Bangladeshi groups did similar thing?

To answer you comment, "puny city of less than a million" Quality over quantity mate...

If Sylhet can't sustain to be a separate state, then no other parts of Bangladesh can do that. (Im not suggesting separation of Sylhet, Im just answering you previous comment)


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Yes. But, what should I understand with just a * without clarification written by you?
> 
> Now lets talk about this comment of you from post no 1568:
> 
> 
> You do know that a tea farms is much more profitable compared equally sized rich farm even without government help and subsidies?
> 
> You do know that Sylhet has low poverty rate even when we include hordes of poor non Sylhetis living here? Poverty among Sylhetis are low if not very low. Sylhetis are politically well connected in powerful countries. We Sylhetis donated millions of pounds in Bangladeshs war of independence, you can you show me any other Bangladeshi groups did similar thing?
> 
> To answer you comment, "puny city of less than a million" Quality over quantity mate...
> 
> If Sylhet can't sustain to be a separate state, then no other parts of Bangladesh can do that. (Im not suggesting separation of Sylhet, Im just answering you previous comment)



Sylhet cannot sustain being independent due it's landlocked nature and what will you market this new country as a tourist hub ? It will be a failed state from an economicay standpoint.

And no I was not thinking of you when I wrote those comments rather it was in relation to that false flaggers pretending to be sylheti and sowing discord on here

What's with this 'we sylhetis' this and that, do you expect to get special brownie points for contributing to the country we all call home ?

Sitting in London will gain political power and financial strength but nothing else, if you think those two factors are enough to build a whole new country around, then you are gravely mistaken brother.

Do we the natives of Chittagong get special brownie points for hosting the port and other important infrastructure that keeps the country afloat?

No region is better than the next one, we are all Bangladeshi and if anyone says otherwise then such behaviour is very deplorable.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sylhet cannot sustain being independent due it's landlocked nature and what will you market this new country as a tourist hub ? It will be a failed state from an economicay standpoint.


Well, only Sylhet can sustain to be an independent state mate. We have less povery and more capital on hand compared to other parts of Bangladesh. Tourism? Sylhet will become a financial hub first. We dont care about tourism much! Its a good job creating sector but it dosen't employ much Sylhetis. And, nope Sylhet will never fail at least economically. We are good at money related things...

And about being land locked, ever heard about Liechtenstein? Sylhet can be like that...


DalalErMaNodi said:


> What's with this 'we sylhetis' this and that, do you expect to get special brownie points for contributing to the country we all call home ?


We like to identify ourselves as Sylheti. Thats how we are...


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sitting in London will gain political power and financial strength but nothing else, if you think those two factors are enough to build a whole new country around, then you are gravely mistaken brother.


What about Israel? Money and influence can buy you any earthly thing...


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Do we the natives of Chittagong get special brownie points for hosting the port and other important infrastructure that keeps the country afloat?


Well, I dont know how can somebody brag about a port that was built and operated by government with tax collected from every Bangladeshi!


DalalErMaNodi said:


> No region is better than the next one, we are all Bangladeshi and if anyone says otherwise then such behaviour is very deplorable.


No region is better then the next one? Do you believe no country is better then the next one?

I agree with the second part...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Well, only Sylhet can sustain to be an independent state mate. We have less povery and more capital on hand compared to other parts of Bangladesh. Tourism? Sylhet will become a financial hub first. We dont care about tourism much! Its a good job creating sector but it dosen't employ much Sylhetis. And, nope Sylhet will never fail at least economically. We are good at money related things...
> 
> And about being land locked, ever heard about Liechtenstein? Sylhet can be like that...
> 
> We like to identify ourselves as Sylheti. Thats how we are...
> 
> What about Israel? Money and influence can buy you any earthly thing...
> 
> Well, I dont know how can somebody brag about a port that was built and operated by government with tax collected from every Bangladeshi!
> 
> No region is better then the next one? Do you believe no country is better then the next one?
> 
> I agree with the second part...



Lmao, nothing in your post is factually correct, maybe if I have time to tomorrow I will point out the glaring mistakes in your arguments.

Actually maybe I'll let it be, I already beat my head with one super power sylheti and I don't want to get reported again when the cards get dropped.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I added a * when I said CHT. Btw 40% to 50% of CHT inhabitants are Bengalis.
> 
> We have infrastructure to back a secessionist movement. The average person from Chittagong is not poor, majority of people in Chittagong aren't even from Chittagong but actually from noakhali and other outlying areas.
> 
> Only a few notable Chittagonian families remain, as most men are now marrying noakhailla girls and throwing the local culture in the bin to please their wives.
> 
> Regardless, we aren't landlocked so we will last as an independent country. No other division can secede, let alone last for any amount of time as an independent nation.


*Majority of people in Chittagong aren't even from Chittagong but actually from noakhali and other outlying areas.
*
We call these people "Bhoinga" in Chittagonian term. People from Noakhali and Barisal are destroying Chittagong like nothing. Even some 10 years back Chittagong was very peaceful, but thanks to people from outer districts, Chittagong city is now in a mess. Most Noakhaillas are CNG drivers in Chittagong. It is a open secret, everyone knows it.

In my experience, Noakhaillas are somewhat friendly and funny. Barishaillas and Dhakaiyas are tout, batpaar and the worst kind of people In Bangladesh.

People from Khulna, Jessore, Sylhet, Rajshahi and Natore are the best and I think most of the civilized and law abiding people in Bangladesh are from Sylhet, Rajshahi and Natore.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> *Majority of people in Chittagong aren't even from Chittagong but actually from noakhali and other outlying areas.
> *
> We call these people "Bhoinga" in Chittagonian term. People from Noakhali and Barisal are destroying Chittagong like nothing. Even some 10 years back Chittagong was very peaceful, but thanks to people from outer districts, Chittagong city is now in a mess. Most Noakhaillas are CNG drivers in Chittagong. It is a open secret, everyone knows it.
> 
> In my experience, Noakhaillas are somewhat friendly and funny. Barishaillas and Dhakaiyas are tout, batpaar and the worst kind of people In Bangladesh.
> 
> People from Khulna, Jessore, Sylhet, Rajshahi and Natore are the best and I think most of the civilized and law abiding people are from Sylhet, Rajshahi and Natore.



We must chase these bhoingeys out lmao..... But Chatgaiya fools keep marrying noakhailla girls 


'Royal District' noakhali  they really are funny and when they try to speak and noakhailla and then get reprimanded for it.... It's funny sight


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We must chase these bhoingeys out lmao..... But Chatgaiya fools keep marrying noakhailla girls


*The average person from Chittagong is not poor.*



Yes you are correct. People of Chittagong on average are richer. I study at a Private University and trust me Chittagonians form bulk of private university students in BD.

Also I have never seen a Chittagonian living in slum or living in poverty. Even the poorest of Chittagonian can eat 3 meals a day and wear good clothes.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> *The average person from Chittagong is not poor.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct. People of Chittagong on average are richer. I study at a Private University and trust me Chittagonians form bulk of private university students in BD.
> 
> Also I have never seen a Chittagonian living in slum or living in poverty. Even the poorest of Chittagonian can eat 3 meals a day and wear good clothes.



I know mate, I am from Chittagong myself. If I may ask where are you based ? I'm from sitakundu but spend most of my time in khulshi and live in foyslake area next to the water park.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Oh I didn't see that you've edited your post number 1584!



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Btw 40% to 50% of CHT inhabitants are Bengalis.


Most likely they aren't chatgaiyas, or are they?


DalalErMaNodi said:


> We have infrastructure to back a secessionist movement.


Well, here you will be shooting at your own foot. No way you can gain independence with secessionist movements!


DalalErMaNodi said:


> The average person from Chittagong is not poor, majority of people in Chittagong aren't even from Chittagong but actually from noakhali and other outlying areas.





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Only a few notable Chittagonian families remain, as most men are now marrying noakhailla girls and throwing the local culture in the bin to please their wives.


Then the chance of starting secessionist movement is zero...


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Regardless, we aren't landlocked so we will last as an independent country. No other division can secede, let alone last for any amount of time as an independent nation.


Somalia isn't land locked either mate. Judging from your previous posts there aren't much chatgiyas left, so forget about independence you guys cant even pay if GoB asks for infrastructure cost pay back "if" you folks approach diplomatically. Gaining anything with secessionist movement is zero.

Sylhet can do that...


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I know mate, I am from Chittagong myself. If I may ask where are you based ? I'm from sitakundu but spend most of my time in khulshi and live in foyslake area next to the water park.


I live in Dhaka.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> I know mate, I am from Chittagong myself. If I may ask where are you based ? I'm from sitakundu but spend most of my time in khulshi and live in foyslake area next to the water park.


Sitakundu? You are not from mainland Chittagong then. I am from mainland Chittagong


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Oh I didn't see that you've edited your post number 1584!
> 
> 
> Most likely they aren't chatgaiyas, or are they?
> 
> Well, here you will be shooting at your own foot. No way you can gain independence with secessionist movements!
> 
> 
> Then the chance of starting secessionist movement is zero...
> 
> Somalia isn't land locked either mate. Judging from your previous posts there aren't much chatgiyas left, so forget about independence you guys cant even pay if GoB asks for infrastructure cost pay back "if" you folks approach diplomatically. Gaining anything with secessionist movement is zero.
> 
> Sylhet can do that...



Dreamer boy.... We don't want to secede I was merely making a based argument unlike your American sylheti jihadist who wants Arabic as official language and claims sylhetis are whiter ?

Only persons with secessionist overtones here are you and that other imbecile who can't even make a proper argument.



Buddhistforlife said:


> I live in Dhaka.
> 
> 
> Sitakundu? You are not from mainland Chittagong then. I am from mainland Chittagong



From father's side but from mother's I'm from Chittagong city (kotwali/ enayet bazar area)

Btw Chittagong is a very loose term, the city isn't the only part of Chittagong, there are many districts which are Chittagonian through and through except the ones that are obviously not Chittagonian like raozan, shon dip etc


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Lmao, nothing in your post is factually correct


Im open for correction...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Im open for correction...


 
Read the latter bit.

Anyway, I don't want to argue here and give the Indian trolls something to jerk off over. My best wishes to you and all people of syhlet and the people of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We don't want to secede I was merely making a based argument


So am I!


DalalErMaNodi said:


> unlike your American sylheti jihadist who wants Arabic as official language and claims sylhetis are whiter ?


This is internet. You will meet lots of people with weird thoughts!


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Only persons with secessionist overtones here are you and that other imbecile who can't even make a proper argument.


Calling me dreamer boy wasn't necessary. I was talking without offending you!

Anyways, only reason I quoted your comment as I didn't liked the way you presented Sylhet. We have done a lot for this country since Pakistan period. I think we deserve some respect.

And, I never suggested secession of Sylhet anywhere. I have suggested autonomy through federalization of Bangladesh for better administration and economic development.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> So am I!
> 
> This is internet. You will meet lots of people with weird thoughts!
> 
> Calling me dreamer boy wasn't necessary. I was talking without offending you!
> 
> Anyways, only reason I quoted your comment as I didn't liked the way you presented Sylhet. We have done a lot for this country since Pakistan period. I think we deserve some respect.
> 
> And, I never suggested secession of Sylhet anywhere. I have suggested autonomy through federalization of Bangladesh for better administration and economic development.



Sorry about that I was pissed after I got reminded of that moron, I shouldn't have called you dreamer boy.

Your comment about 'quality over quantity' when speaking of people from other districts can be taken offensively. However I presume that wasn't the intended effect.

Each region and each human being deserves respect nothing short of that and nothing more than that, please do not expect sylhet to get special recognition.

We're all trying our best to push the country forward in our own capacities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We are trying our best to push the country forward in our own capacities.


We have a highly inefficient and corrupt government and institutions. We aren't even archiving 50% of our potentials...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> We have a highly inefficient and corrupt government and institutions. We aren't even archiving 50% of our potentials...



I agree, I'd say closer to 70%


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> We have a highly inefficient and corrupt government and institutions. We aren't even archiving 50% of our potentials...


Government can't do shit if people are not good. Most Bangladeshis are not law abiding citizens. Illiteracy and ignorance is rampant in Bangladesh. If you walk in the streets of Dhaka you can easily see that people in our day to day lives are not literate and gives a 0 F about the law. 

The government can pass laws and give punishment but government cannot knock your door and give you moral science lessons.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Government can't do shit if people are not good. Most Bangladeshis are not law abiding citizens. Illiteracy and ignorance is rampant in Bangladesh. If you walk in the streets of Dhaka you can easily see that people in our day to day lives are not literate and gives a 0 F about the law.
> 
> The government can pass laws and give punishment but government cannot knock your door and give you moral science lessons.


Can't argue here...

Only one way left then, imposing laws with brute force. But, for that Bangladesh require corruption free institutions, which we don't have...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Government can't do shit if people are not good. Most Bangladeshis are not law abiding citizens. Illiteracy and ignorance is rampant in Bangladesh. If you walk in the streets of Dhaka you can easily see that people in our day to day lives are not literate and gives a 0 F about the law.
> 
> The government can pass laws and give punishment but government cannot knock your door and give you moral science lessons.




Government can up education spending and make life miserable for those who break the law but how can they that'd be hipocrisy.

Government officials themselves disregard the law, story of Bangladesh; Great country, Great potential plagued by unruly public who elect Muppets to office.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Can't argue here...
> 
> Only one way left then, imposing laws with brute force. But, for that Bangladesh require corruption free institutions, which we don't have...


We need a leader like Kim Jong UN lolz who can apply harsh punishment and won't tolerate breaking laws. We need a Supreme leader not a president.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> We need a leader like Kim Jong UN lolz who can apply harsh punishment and won't tolerate breaking laws. We need a Supreme leader not a president.



We have a supreme leader SHW, iron lady of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We have a supreme leader SHW, iron lady of Bangladesh.


No comments sorry.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> No comments sorry.



 I have nothing but respect for her


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We have a supreme leader SHW, iron lady of Bangladesh.


You forgot add Hozrot or Hazrat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> You forgot add Hozrot or Hazrat...



Our great supreme leader manonio prodhan montri bango'r konna bangla'r moni hazrat Sheikh Hasina Wazed rahimahullah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Our great supreme leader manonio prodhan montri bango'r konna bangla'r moni hazrat Sheikh Hasina Wazed rahimahullah



Astagh Firullah! 

A former Pakistani High Commissioner posted to Bangladesh recalls his memories....






And a session with Rehan Allahwala Sb.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> We need a leader like Kim Jong UN lolz who can apply harsh punishment and won't tolerate breaking laws. We need a Supreme leader not a president.


Are you Nepali or Bengali?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> Are you Nepali or Bengali?


Its a joke. Chill.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Its a joke. Chill.


It’s a question, you seem to identify as a Bengali but you have your nationality set to nepali


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> It’s a question, you seem to identify as a Bengali but you have your nationality set to nepali


I cannot change my flag. I gave the Nepali flag in the beginning. That time I did not care much about the flag in fact I did not know that flag matters in this forum.

I even used Brazilian flag as Brazil is my favourite football team Lolz


----------



## Bilal9

*Setting Sail for the Bangladesh Marine Megafauna Survey*
By Elisabeth Fahrni Mansur [Note: This is the first in a series of blogs about the Bangladesh Marine Megafauna Survey being conducted by the WCS Bangladesh program]. The densely populated country of Bangladesh is a land crisscrossed by an intricate system of hundreds of rivers, including the mighty Ganges-Brahmaputra-Meghna river system. These enormous freshwater inputs,...






January 12, 2018
By Elisabeth Fahrni Mansur

_[Note: This is the first in a series of blogs about the Bangladesh Marine Megafauna Survey being conducted by the WCS Bangladesh program]._

The densely populated country of Bangladesh is a land crisscrossed by an intricate system of hundreds of rivers, including the mighty Ganges-Brahmaputra-Meghna river system. These enormous freshwater inputs, combined with the bio-productivity from the world’s largest mangrove forest, feed into the Bay of Bengal – of which 166,000 square kilometers belong to Bangladesh.





The-tentative MPA survey route to be followed in the 40 day long line transect and fisheries investigation survey. Photo credit: WCS/Bangladesh.
Extraordinary oceanographic conditions in these waters, including a part of the submarine canyon known as Swatch-of-No-Ground, support hugely diverse and relatively large populations of sharks, dolphins, whales as well as fisheries vital for the country’s food security and economy.

To better understand and safeguard this marine diversity, WCS and local partners are currently conducting the Bangladesh Marine Megafauna Survey 2017/2018, a unique and truly exciting undertaking. The survey retraces the original transect lines drawn along the entire coast of Bangladesh for a previous survey carried out by WCS back in 2004.





Irrawaddy dolphins-surfacing in the coastal-waters of Bangladesh part of the largest population in the world. Photo credit: WCS/Bangladesh.
That original effort discovered the world’s largest population of Irrawaddy dolphins, small beakless marine mammals that frequent the country’s coastal waters. Other discoveries included some of the largest documented populations of Indo-Pacific bottlenose and humpback dolphins and finless porpoise. Marine mammals such as spinner and spotted dolphins and the Brydes whale were found to be common farther offshore.

This year’s survey will include not only marine mammals, but other iconic species such as sharks, rays, and marine turtles. Started in late December, the survey is being carried out across a distance of more than 1,500 kilometers over a period of 40 days – with two vessels, 20 team members, and 11 crew. Two traditional local fishing boats were modified to accommodate the survey team.

Observers will search for marine mammals from an extended top deck and sleep onboard in a custom built cabin constructed from bamboo. The vessel is equipped with basic navigation and communication equipment, as well as an onboard kitchen. Whatever these basic boats lack in comfort, the team makes up for with enthusiasm for the expedition.

The goal of this survey is to provide the scientific basis for new Marine Protected Areas (MPAs) in Bangladesh. This is not the first time that WCS has provided scientific expertise for an MPA declaration. In 2014 the Government of Bangladesh followed WCS’s recommendations for declaring the country’s first MPA, covering waters from the head of the Swatch-of-No-Ground to the Sundarbans mangrove forest.

In combination with previous research results and information from citizen science networks that WCS operates among fishers and landing site data collectors, WCS aims to identify key areas that support significant numbers of marine megafauna and vital fisheries. We will then assist the Government of Bangladesh in achieving its national commitment to protect 10 percent of its marine waters.





Bryde’s whale. Photo credit: WCS/Bangladesh.
After extensive preparations and a two day intensive training program covering species identification, survey and fish catch sampling theory, equipment handling as well as a safety briefing at the WCS office in Khulna, the survey team finally set sail on December 22nd for the Bay of Bengal. Our findings will undoubtedly produce a valuable new body of information on Bangladesh’s marine wildlife and help protect the country’s natural heritage.

We look forward over the coming weeks to share our adventures and discoveries in the amazing waters of the Bay of Bengal.

————————————————-

_Elisabeth Fahrni Mansur is Director of Education and Livelihoods for the Bangladesh Program at WCS (Wildlife Conservation Society)._

*Days in the Bay of Bengal: Between Dreams and Reality*
By Manzura Khan [Note: This is the fourth blog in a series about the WCS-led marine megafauna survey, which is gathering data on whales, sea turtles, sharks, and other marine species inhabiting the coastal waters of Bangladesh. Data from the effort will identify biologically important locations for future consideration as marine protected areas.] In 2011, I was...





February 16, 2018
By Manzura Khan

_[Note: This is the fourth blog in a series about the WCS-led marine megafauna survey, which is gathering data on whales, sea turtles, sharks, and other marine species inhabiting the coastal waters of Bangladesh. Data from the effort will identify biologically important locations for future consideration as marine protected areas.]_

In 2011, I was in the middle of completing my post graduate degree in Nha Trang, Vietnam. I attended class every day to study fisheries management, hoping and wishing that sometime in the future, I would be out in the field using my expertise to help to make sustainability a reality.

Seven years later, I am now back in my home country to help lead an effort to establish a network of marine protected areas (MPAs) for conserving the rich marine biodiversity of Bangladesh, a country that supports fisheries sustaining livelihoods for 50 million people living along the country’s 750-kilometer coast.





I am now back in my home country to help lead an effort to establish a network of marine protected areas (MPAs) for conserving the rich marine biodiversity of Bangladesh. Credit: WCS Bangladesh.
The first phase of this effort is to conduct a comprehensive survey of marine megafauna, including dolphins, porpoises, whales, sharks, rays and marine turtles, and investigate fisheries that entangle and kill these threatened species. Covering the entire coast of Bangladesh, the overall goal of this survey is to use this information to identify potential sites for new protected areas. So far the survey has been the most exciting and possibly the most intense experience of my life.

When I first laid eyes on the two survey boats, I had mixed feelings: a gripping fear of sea sickness, and the excitement of being able to actually see the marine megafauna I had studied about in school. The first thing that struck me was the amazingly job our team did to modify the boats to safely and comfortably accommodate our entire survey team.

They built a covered space for sleeping and storing equipment along with a kitchen and basic bathroom facilities. They also equipped both vessels with a VHF radio to communicate with each other.





My seasickness improved on the second day and I Joined my colleagues onboard standing watches and collecting environmental data. Credit: WCS Bangladesh.
Alas my fears came true and I was sick on the first day. All I could think about was how I was embarrassing myself by not being able to stand my watches which entailed looking through a pair of binoculars searching for dolphins, porpoise, whales and fishing vessels.

The rocking and rolling of the boat kept me from doing anything much on the first day. Still, we had a sighting of Indo-Pacific bottlenose dolphins, the first time I had seen these amazing animals at sea, and I felt much better watching their joyous leaps.

My seasickness improved on the second day and I took up my onboard duties standing watches and collecting environmental data. I was elated to be gaining the field experience that I had always dreamt about and knew was critical for achieving marine conservation in my country.





Our fishing boat investigated the catches, bycatches and fishing practices of vessels spotted by our companion ship. Credit: WCS Bangladesh.
While the larger survey vessel follows a pre-designed transect line and focuses on searching for marine megafauna and fishing vessels, the team on the smaller fishing boat investigated the catches, bycatches and fishing practices of vessels spotted by the larger vessel. Working on the small boat, I saw beautiful sharks and rays being pulled out of the sea entangled in gillnets and caught on long-lines with thousands of hooks.

I also saw huge amounts of plastic being pulled up in these same gears. The presence of plastic reminded us that our precious marine environment is being polluted and our fisheries are being over exploited, putting vital resources including threatened marine megafauna at risk.

These observations made me even more determined to protect the rich marine resources of my country. Meanwhile, the simplicity of the lifestyle of fishermen on their floating homes facing the roughness of the sea made me respect their livelihoods even more.





For this expedition, we are completing a comprehensive survey of marine megafauna, including dolphins, porpoises, whales, sharks, rays and marine turtles. Credit: WCS Bangladesh.
After eight days at sea I had to return to our office in Dhaka to fulfill the less exciting duties of my new job as WCS Bangladesh MPA Program Manager. My time on the water seemed like a lifetime of learning collapsed into this short time when our survey team became a family, supporting each other and working together to accomplish our shared goal of protecting marine biodiversity in Bangladesh.

I have always wanted to make a tangible contribution to marine conservation and this survey is how it all begins. WCS has given me this opportunity for which I am deeply grateful, blessed and moved.

———————————————————
_Manzura Khan is the WCS Bangladesh Marine Protected Area Program Manager and a research participant in the survey._

*A Whale of a Day*
By Nadim Parves [The is the fifth blog in a series about the WCS-led marine megafauna survey, which is gathering data on whales, sea turtles, sharks, and other marine species inhabiting the coastal waters of Bangladesh. Data from the effort will identify biologically important locations for future consideration as marine protected areas.] As we sailed southeast from...





February 22, 2018
By Nadim Parves

_[The is the fifth blog in a series about the WCS-led marine megafauna survey, which is gathering data on whales, sea turtles, sharks, and other marine species inhabiting the coastal waters of Bangladesh. Data from the effort will identify biologically important locations for future consideration as marine protected areas.]_

As we sailed southeast from St. Martin’s Island towards deeper waters, we scanned the waters for marine mammals. Sighting conditions have been poor, and it has been five days since we last spotted a cetacean. At 08:30 we pass by several _Sampans_, small, elegant half-moon shaped fishing boats typical of the southeast coast of Bangladesh near the border with Myanmar.





One of the fishing boats encountered during the Bangladesh marine survey. Photo: WCS Bangladesh.
Then our team spots a large fish floating about fifty meters from the bow. We decide to take a closer look. To our surprise the belly-up fish is still very much alive when we pull it aboard and a couple of us get whacked by its powerful tail. The twelve-kilogram fish measuring almost a meter long is a giant Asian sea bass.

Just before noon the wind drops to nothing and the sighting conditions are perfect: Beaufort sea state zero, glare zero, fog zero. It was then we spotted four different species of sea snakes – Jerdon’s, black and yellow, spine-bellied and annulated sea. We also recorded a variety of seabirds, including: brown-headed, black-headed and Pallas’s gulls; common, whiskered, little, greater and lesser crested terns; a Eurasian curlew; and a couple of barn swallows circling our boat.





WCS Bangladesh staff scan the horizon for marine life from one of the survey boats. Photo: WCS Bangladesh.
But still no cetaceans. An hour later we encountered a cluster of sixteen drifting gillnetters targeting hilsa fish but that have high bycatch rates of marine megafauna—including dolphins, turtles, sharks and rays. We scramble to record data on the fishing vessels, which will help us understand the overlap of the distribution of marine megafauna and the fishing gears that entangle and kill them.

It was almost 4:00 in the afternoon when our survey leader Rubaiyat Mansur calls out “Sighting!” Shaken out of my afternoon fatigue, I see a blow and a body. It’s a Bryde’s whale, a marine mammal that can reach more than 16 meters in length.





During The expedition to survey marine megafauna, we identified several Bryde’s whales, which can reach more than 16 meters in length. Photo: WCS Bangladesh.
This was the first time in my life I had seen a whale. I was super excited and yelled out, “I am grateful to WCS for giving me this opportunity of a lifetime!” Our captain did an outstanding job at positioning the vessel as the whales circled around us. [Editor’s Note: Researchers from WCS-Bangladesh have previously published scientific research on Bryde’s whales in the Bay of Bengal].

After the thrilling encounter with one of Bangladesh’s marine giants, we arrive at our rendezvous spot to meet our smaller survey vessel F.B. Jobeda, the vessel in charge of investigating fisheries. There was a beautiful sunset but no sign of the boat. We tried to contact them by VHF radio but we received no answer. As the day turned into night we began to worry. Just as it started to get dark we made contact and radioed them our position so we could meet up to anchor for the night.





Survey staff record some of their findings during the expedition. Photo: WCS Bangladesh.
After eating dinner and entering the day’s data into our laptop computers we can finally relax. But as soon as we’ve turned in, a commotion on the deck wakes us. It turns out we have anchored too close to a fishing net which now threatens to entangle our boat. Fortunately our experienced captain, Kokhon Sarkar, and the crew get us out of the potentially hazardous situation. As if all this excitement wasn’t enough, the wind picks up, and we rock and roll through the night.

At 05:45, alarm clocks go off well before the sun rises. We could all use some more sleep. But another day of ocean adventures awaits. Despite the hardships, including no showers, smelly shipmates, and hours of searching for cetaceans in the hot sun or sometimes cold wind, I would not want to miss this amazing and truly life-changing experience.

———————————————
_Nadim Parves is a cetacean and fisheries observer for the survey._


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Excellent movie, very touching tale. 

As a child after watching this movie with my parents, I was scared to goto school the next day.

Why don't they make stuff like this now...


----------



## Buddhistforlife

How true is his claim that the Tribals living in CHT is still persecuted in Bangladesh? This man is a Bangalee btw, I blurred his name. 

@Michael Corleone @DalalErMaNodi @Ronin @bluesky @Black_cats


----------



## bluesky

Buddhistforlife said:


> How true is his claim that the Tribals living in CHT is still persecuted in Bangladesh? This man is a Bangalee btw, I blurred his name.


Persecution has different meaning. For example, Rohingyas are a persecuted group of people in Myanmar. But, the tribals are not in the strict sense of definition. They are facing difficulties because they do not want to change/modernize their tribal style.

Many other things are political propaganda. I personally detasted Ziaur Rahman's policy of migrating thousands of Noakhailla in the tribal lands. I believe there must be a strict demarcation of land for both the groups. I would propose the tribals to join the mainstream Bengali stream, educate themselves and ask the govt for quota in govt and Police services.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 637896
> 
> 
> How true is his claim that the Tribals living in CHT is still persecuted in Bangladesh? This man is a Bangalee btw, I blurred his name.
> 
> @Michael Corleone @DalalErMaNodi @Ronin @bluesky @Black_cats


Vodhai



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Excellent movie, very touching tale.
> 
> As a child after watching this movie with my parents, I was scared to goto school the next day.
> 
> Why don't they make stuff like this now...


This bitch made me hold my pee until I reach home for years. XD


----------



## Valar.

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We have a supreme leader SHW, iron lady of Bangladesh.



Sheikh Hasina of House Sheikh, the First of Her Name, The Unburnt, The Unbroken, The Unshakeable, Queen of Bay of Bengal, Khaleesi of 700 rivers, Protector of the Realm and Textile Mills, Lady Regnant of the 8 Divisions, Breaker of Chains, Founder of Digital Bangladesh, Mother of humanity, Second best prime minister in the world and the most beautiful woman Bangladesh has ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> This bitch made me hold my pee until I reach home for years. XD



Lmao, I didn't go to school the next day, and avoided using the school washroom whenever possible until I got up to 8th grade and then came the phase where you would goto the washroom after every single period for no particular reason.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Lmao, I didn't go to school the next day, and avoided using the school washroom whenever possible until I got up to 8th grade and then came the phase where you would goto the washroom after every single period for no particular reason.


Who thought this movie was a good idea, lmao now that I saw the music video, it seems the song became a curse for him because those exact things happened in the worst case scenario


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Who thought this movie was a good idea, lmao now that I saw the music video, it seems the song became a curse for him because those exact things happened in the worst case scenario



Alright Mr. @Michael Corleone, 

Here is a video of a Nordhavn 120 Yacht being made in Xiamen, China (the original company Nordhavn is in my neighborhood in Los Angeles, the yacht capital of the US West Coast). Jim and Jeff Leishman designed, built and piloted this luxury yacht all the way from China to Vancouver, BC, Canada. Epic video in my opinion. $16 million worth of high life!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Alright Mr. @Michael Corleone,
> 
> Here is a video of a Nordhavn 120 Yacht being made in Xiamen, China (the original company Nordhavn is in my neighborhood in Los Angeles, the yacht capital of the US West Coast). Jim and Jeff Leishman designed, built and piloted this luxury yacht all the way from China to Vancouver, BC, Canada. Epic video in my opinion. $16 million worth of high life!


Wow, that’s so cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bodmaish dadu 






Jamati dropping some firey bars






Old is gold






Vatman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Wait for it






Flying Dutchman ? Pfff

Flying huzur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Dutchman ? Pfff
> 
> Flying huzur


Chut marani gali? Wtf this is parliament or rap battle


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Chut marani gali? Wtf this is parliament or rap battle



I'd reckon an unholy mixture of both

50 seats are reserved women, and by product of nepotism husbands just nominate their wives into these seats.

Low IQ aunties bringing the ghetto to the house of parliament nothing new.

The parliament is circus, believe me when I say this, I actually took the time to watch a session on sanghshad TV channel.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I'd reckon an unholy mixture of both
> 
> 50 seats are reserved women, and by product of nepotism husbands just nominate their wives into these seats.
> 
> Low IQ aunties bringing the ghetto to the house of parliament nothing new.
> 
> The parliament is circus, believe me when I say this, I actually took the time to watch a session on sanghshad TV channel.


I did when I was in high school. I wrote a rant thread around that time that had mixed reactions. From people xD


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

For those who haven't already seen this


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> For those who haven't already seen this


Naam bolle Chakri thakbe na became a meme in Bangladesh.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Slip of tongue


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@DalalErMaNodi watch Dipjol


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> @DalalErMaNodi watch Dipjol



He's a favourite.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> He's a favourite.


I like his "Amar Hoga mara shesh" dialogue the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Speaking of villians, ATM Shamsuzzaman is one of my favourite villian/comedian type actors.

I'm sure countless boys look up to dipjol as a role model, I started off as a shujon and then I transcended the plane of lowly mortal shujons after I watched dipjol.

Also anyone remember Humayun Faridi, he was on another level, absolute legend.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Speaking of villians, ATM Shamsuzzaman is one of my favourite villian/comedian type actors.
> 
> I'm sure countless boys look up to dipjol as a role model, I started off as a shujon and then I transcended the plane of lowly mortal shujons after I watched dipjol.
> 
> Also anyone remember Humayun Faridi, he was on another level, absolute legend.


Shujons usually become dipjols
It’s the rafiques that become ershad xD


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Shujons usually become dipjols
> It’s the rafiques that become ershad xD



No no no we endearing call Mr. Ershad as Kakku.

God bless his kind soul, our Kakku.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> No no no we endearing call Mr. Ershad as Kakku.
> 
> God bless his kind soul, our Kakku.


Kakku to bolbai, murobbi na?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Kakku to bolbai, murobbi na?



At his core, in his heart our Kakku was unmistakably young.

Pickup lines are for clueless virgins, our Kakku would simply wink at a girl and she'd he his indefinitely.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> At his core, in his heart our Kakku was unmistakably young.
> 
> Pickup lines are for clueless virgins, our Kakku would simply wink at a girl and she'd he his indefinitely.


So many women opened up their legs looking at those curls


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> No no no we endearing call Mr. Ershad as Kakku.
> 
> God bless his kind soul, our Kakku.


Ershad was a good man. Although he was autocratic but a good one.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> No no no we endearing call Mr. Ershad as Kakku.
> 
> God bless his kind soul, our Kakku.


I personally think Bangladesh would have been well off if army personnel like Ershad could rule Bangladesh. 

Officers of the Bangladesh army are sensible and rationale. When talking about army rule in BD, many citizens imagines rogue military dictatorship like Libya, Burma, Khmer rule, North Korea etc.

But BD armed forces would not end up like those rogue military dictatorship. Our army is not vicious or sadistic.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Ershad was a good man. Although he was autocratic but a good one.
> 
> 
> I personally think Bangladesh would have been well off if army personnel like Ershad could rule Bangladesh.
> 
> Officers of the Bangladesh army are sensible and rationale. When talking about army rule in BD, many citizens imagines rogue military dictatorship like Libya, Burma, Khmer rule, North Korea etc.
> 
> But BD armed forces would not end up like those rogue military dictatorship. Our army is not vicious or sadistic.


But then you would be the first one pushing for “gonotronto”


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> But then you would be the first one pushing for “gonotronto”


Most Bangladeshis are illiterate or emotional. Most Bangladeshis does not posses knowledge on politics. You just need an arsehole to pinch the general people into demanding democracy.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Most Bangladeshis are illiterate or emotional. Most Bangladeshis does not posses knowledge on politics. You just need an arsehole to pinch the general people into demanding democracy.



Uneducated and backward people aren't compatible with democracy, what you get is what we have right now; a democracy only on paper.

Imo democracy isn't the right choice for Bangladesh as of yet, maybe in 30 or 40 years it may be feasible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Does anyone here contribute or edit Wikipedia articles ? 

There is a war out there, a war of disinformation. 

Articles are being edited, altered and tampered with, all just to show Bangladesh in poor light. 

Many pages evolving around Bangladeshi culture, freedom of religion, constitution, rohingya crisis of 2015, the rohingya, ya ba, terrorism in Bangladesh and so on... Are being edited with mala fide intent.

Most noticeably, all threads about ya ba where Bangladesh and rohingya / Burmese nationals are mentioned, are being edited to alter the reality. It's is simply unacceptable that people are stooping this low to replace the word rohingya with illegal Bangladeshi immigrant. 


I request all those of you who want to stem this flow of disinformation, to keep an eye on Wikipedia pages related to Bangladesh and to the best of your abilities fix tampered/vandalized pages.


The war for hearts and minds is very much real and it's raging out there.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Does anyone here contribute or edit Wikipedia articles ?
> 
> There is a war out there, a war of disinformation.
> 
> Articles are being edited, altered and tampered with, all just to show Bangladesh in poor light.
> 
> Many pages evolving around Bangladeshi culture, freedom of religion, constitution, rohingya crisis of 2015, the rohingya, ya ba, terrorism in Bangladesh and so on... Are being edited with mala fide intent.
> 
> Most noticeably, all threads about ya ba where Bangladesh and rohingya / Burmese nationals are mentioned, are being edited to alter the reality. It's is simply unacceptable that people are stooping this low to replace the word rohingya with illegal Bangladeshi immigrant.
> 
> 
> I request all those of you who want to stem this flow of disinformation, to keep an eye on Wikipedia pages related to Bangladesh and to the best of your abilities fix tampered/vandalized pages.
> 
> 
> The war for hearts and minds is very much real and it's raging out there.


This is been going on as long as I can remember. I fat one of the reasons I signed up here was to keep reliable and accurate tract of information on Wikipedia. Who do you think applied to lock several of the pages fro, disinformation?  Back in 2008 or so all pages related to Bangladesh liberation war etc could be edited


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> This is been going on as long as I can remember. I fat one of the reasons I signed up here was to keep reliable and accurate tract of information on Wikipedia. Who do you think applied to lock several of the pages fro, disinformation?  Back in 2008 or so all pages related to Bangladesh liberation war etc could be edited




There's been an uptick recently, pages and articles being tampered with left and right.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Does anyone here contribute or edit Wikipedia articles ?
> 
> There is a war out there, a war of disinformation.
> 
> Articles are being edited, altered and tampered with, all just to show Bangladesh in poor light.
> 
> Many pages evolving around Bangladeshi culture, freedom of religion, constitution, rohingya crisis of 2015, the rohingya, ya ba, terrorism in Bangladesh and so on... Are being edited with mala fide intent.
> 
> Most noticeably, all threads about ya ba where Bangladesh and rohingya / Burmese nationals are mentioned, are being edited to alter the reality. It's is simply unacceptable that people are stooping this low to replace the word rohingya with illegal Bangladeshi immigrant.
> 
> 
> I request all those of you who want to stem this flow of disinformation, to keep an eye on Wikipedia pages related to Bangladesh and to the best of your abilities fix tampered/vandalized pages.
> 
> 
> The war for hearts and minds is very much real and it's raging out there.


There is a misconception that you can edit wikipedia like anytime and anyway you like. That's not true actually.

Wikipedia has protected pages and unprotected pages. Some pages can be edited not every pages can be.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> There is a misconception that you can edit wikipedia like anytime and anyway you like. That's not true actually.
> 
> Wikipedia has protected pages and unprotected pages. Some pages can be edited not every pages can be.




I know, however majority of the pages are unprotected.

They're especially editing current events like the ongoing rohingya crisis.

We all know who is editing these and it's not the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> There is a misconception that you can edit wikipedia like anytime and anyway you like. That's not true actually.
> 
> Wikipedia has protected pages and unprotected pages. Some pages can be edited not every pages can be.


pages can be applied for protection given proper citation links can be provided for accurate record of information


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Obaidul Quader's long lost cousin perhaps ?

Both are punks so that's personalities are consistent.

Btw what's with middle to senior aged Bangladeshi dad's and taking photos with angry expression ? My late father used to do the same, I asked and he never gave me a reason lol.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Guys can someone link me to how sheikh mujibur is involved with the law of the seas act of the United Nations? I’m having difficult time finding anything related to it.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Guys can someone link me to how sheikh mujibur is involved with the law of the seas act of the United Nations? I’m having difficult time finding anything related to it.





Not sure if this is what you're looking for,

‘_Similarly, Bangabandhu enacted "The Territorial Waters and Maritime Zones Act" to establish Bangladesh's sovereign rights in the sea. The law was framed in 1974 when there was no such law in most of the countries in the world. Nearly eight years after the enactment of "The Territorial Waters and Maritime Zones Act" by Bangabandhu, the United Nations (UN) framed "The UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)" in 1982._’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not sure if this is what you're looking for,
> 
> ‘_Similarly, Bangabandhu enacted "The Territorial Waters and Maritime Zones Act" to establish Bangladesh's sovereign rights in the sea. The law was framed in 1974 when there was no such law in most of the countries in the world. Nearly eight years after the enactment of "The Territorial Waters and Maritime Zones Act" by Bangabandhu, the United Nations (UN) framed "The UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS)" in 1982._’


Thank you I was looking forward to read up on the two and compare


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Thank you I was looking forward to read up on the two and compare



like dile bhalo hoto


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> like dile bhalo hoto


Karma whore


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Karma whore


----------



## Avicenna




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Avicenna said:


>




God, these channels and their videos are so obnoxious and cringey.....


The only reason videos like these are popular is because we South Asians always need an outsider to validate our culture, religion or way of life.

These channels pop up with the singular motive of exploiting this utterly shameful, attention whoring tendancy of our people for a quick buck.

I'm sick of it, the hypocrisy exhibited by the author and what the existence of these videos say about our people.

You do not need foreigners to validate or take enjoyment in your culture/religion for you to be proud of your roots.

Regardless of the opinions of others, you should be proud of your culture, your religion, your roots and your traditions.


These videos are not sincere. Why do we whore around for validation and praise ? These videos here are lie and the morons who make these videos are only here to milk our low self esteem public for views.

They don't hold our countries or culture in high regard, in fact they most definitely think to themselves something along the lines of "what a bunch of morons, throw a few nice words their way and they'll make me a celebrity overnight."

We need to put an end to this, for the lack of a better word, Inferiority complex and yearning for validation. You will never see a foreigner who is waiting for us to validate his/her culture, it's always us and our backward people.


The worst of these types of channels is that YouTube channel powered by little teenage girls from a certain country I can't name. This dude pretends to be Muslim and plays into the "I'll validate your religion so you can be proud of it complex". The channel name is Daud Kim, you can see the rest for yourselves.


These videos may be harmless in nature but their existence is an affirmation to a very very disturbing yet openly prevalent issue among our people.


Some of you maybe thinking : 'oh, there he goes, rambling again' but I'm not this is in my humble opinion; on a serious issue.

If we are to get anywhere, we should iron this issue out. For one cannot excel, if he or she is tangled up in what others think of or perceive him/her as.


We should be proud of our culture and tradition, period. The opinions of others shant and can't matter, unless it's constructive criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This dude pretends to be Muslim and plays into the "I'll validate your religion so you can be proud of it complex". The channel name is Daud Kim, you can see the rest for yourselves.


I thought i was the only one that was doubtful of him becoming muslim. Honestly i dont believe that any east asian will be true muslim. Look at china mans, converting to marry muslim pakistani girls and force them into prostitution.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> I thought i was the only one that was doubtful of him becoming muslim. Honestly i dont believe that any east asian will be true muslim. Look at china mans, converting to marry muslim pakistani girls and force them into prostitution.



Jara dhol pite, je amader desh'er economic development hocche prostitution er karone, tader meye'ra jokhon prostitution er shikar hoi, takhon amar mukhe shudu ekta kotha asche; karma is a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys if you're talking about Korean Bhai, he is a subject of interest in Dhaka because Korean culture is increasingly popular in Dhaka (what with KPOP and everything Korean for millenials including food etc.) and he is an ambassador of his culture to Bangladesh. I doubt anyone is trying to validate how cool our culture is thorugh Korean Bhai. Bangladeshi culture is what it is, take it for what it's worth in good or bad. Same with Korean Culture. or Chinese/Japanese/Malaysian/Thai/Indonesian/Vietnamese cultures. I have been fortunate to make friends with people from each of these fascinating cultures (I live in cosmopolitan LA, remember)- which has enriched my life for the better, whether through trying new foods or other festive aspects. Also - Muslims exist in all cultures and we must have an open mind to accept every culture for the beauty it assigns to our religion, not saying other religions aren't full of beauty to their adherents. Here is a story,

*Diversity Amongst Muslims: Korean Muslims and Their Lovely Traditions*




FacebookTwitter

When my airplane finally landed in Incheon at the world’s most advanced airport, I felt very excited. Not only was it the first time for me as a German citizen to travel that far, I also knew that this journey would be something special — a Muslim spending five weeks in South Korea, a country that is home to the largest Pentecostal church and with about 46% of the population having no religious affiliation according to the American Pew Research Center.






_This is Seoul Central Mosque in Korea_
The fact that Muslims account for only a tiny minority in the southern Korean peninsula didn’t stop me from learning as much as I can about the culture and country itself. Ever since my ears came to hear the Korean language and my eyes could recognize Hangul, the Korean letters, I knew that I wanted to be able to speak the language. And while I consider myself still to be a beginner in the language, the feeling that a woman dressed in Hanbok gave me when I asked her in Korean how to take the train from Incheon International Airport to Seoul, and she actually understood me, deeply touched my heart. It was as touching for me as the following subway ride from Seoul Station to Itaewon where an older Korean man with his three friends suddenly came to help me search for my guesthouse very late at night.

*Itaewon, a Slice of Muslim Life In The Heart of Seoul*
Itaewon can be seen as the home of the roughly 150.000 Muslims that are estimated to be living in Seoul with almost one third of them being ethnic Koreans. It is a popular district in the capital city among Koreans in their twenties and it’s where the Seoul Central Mosque is located — Korea's first mosque that opened in 1976. Itaewon is also home to many Halal restaurants and shops including Eid Halal Restaurant—a Korean restaurant that is run by a lovely Korean Muslim family.






_Ola Bora Song (instagram @olaborasong)_
Today Seoul Central Mosque is one of the 15 mosques in Korea, apart from the 60 prayer rooms you can find at the airport, in universities and big shopping malls. The mosque serves as a hub to connect for Muslims and non-Muslims as well. Ola Bora Song, a Korean Muslima who is an Arabic teacher also answers non-Muslims their questions about Islam. My encounter with her in the mosque lasted only for a few minutes when I was looking for a meeting with Korean Muslims in the conference room. But it was the first time for me to realize how independent Islam is from any culture. She was Muslim yet Korean. A combination that many non-Koreans and Koreans may surprise at first but to me made sense since I first saw Hanbok — the traditional clothing in Korea.






_Two Korean Girls wearing Hanbok in Chang-deok- gung (창덕궁)_
*Hanbok — Koreas Modest Way of Dressing*
A young Korean woman recently said on Korean television, when she puts on her Hanbok she feels honor and a desire to act noble and gracefully. It is a modest way of dressing and it’s what Islam encourages you to do. Korean women even used to cover their head with a piece of cloth called Jang-ot (장옷) for the very same reason many Muslimas decide to put on hijab in public. And while Hanbok nowadays has been replaced with more modern and western clothing it has been gaining increasingly more popularity among both tourists and Koreans during the recent years. In fact, renting Hanbok and visiting one of the palaces with your Korean friends such as Gyeong-bok-gung (경복궁) or Chang-deok-gung (창덕궁) has become one of the top things to do when traveling to Korea. Many places even give you free entrance when you enter dressed in Hanbok. Today Korean fashion designers are trying to bring back this traditional piece of cloth by modernizing it and making it more affordable.






_Modern Hanbok by Leesle (leesle.com)_
*Bridging The Gap Between Korean Culture and Islam*
Korean Muslims are rapidly changing the way people perceive Islam in a time where the religion is often portrayed as dangerous and associated with terrorism in mainstream media. One of my favorite artists Muna Hyunmin Bae who is a Korean Muslima and currently resides in the United Arabic Emirates uses her artistic skills to show us how close Islam and Korean culture can be.






_Muna Hyunmin Bae, a Korean Muslima and artist (Instagram @mhmbae)_
“It’s a very interesting process to discover the similarities between my roots and Islam”

For her it is a constant search after her identity. At first she felt isolated when she converted to Islam. _“But when I studied more about the Sunnah and Hadiths I sometimes found habits in Islam that also my mother taught me, which in turn she learned from her own parents”_, she explained. These connections and similarities are exactly what she is trying to convey through her drawings, many of them showing Korean women wearing their traditional Hanbok clothing.

_“Sometimes I get negative feedback from people in Korea about my concepts”,_ she goes on. Islam is still a very young religion in Korea after all. _“Therefore, I am always looking for more resources that draw connections between the far east and middle east.” _She sometimes even finds historical evidence that Korean culture and Islam can go along together. Her progress can be followed on her website and on Instagram.

My conversations with her reveal just how much Muslim and Korean she is at the same time — a universal message so important that I want to use it to end this article with. 
*
Islam is not bound to any race nor culture. You can be Muslim and Arabic just like you can be Muslim and Korean or whatever country you are from.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Guys if you're talking about Korean Bhai, he is a subject of interest in Dhaka because Korean culture is increasingly popular in Dhaka (what with KPOP and everything Korean for millenials including food etc.) and he is an ambassador of his culture to Bangladesh. I doubt anyone is trying to validate how cool our culture is thorugh Korean Bhai. Bangladeshi culture is what it is, take it for what it's worth in good or bad. Same with Korean Culture. or Chinese/Japanese/Malaysian/Thai/Indonesian/Vietnamese cultures. I have been fortunate to make friends with people from each of these fascinating cultures (I live in cosmopolitan LA, remember)- which has enriched my life for the better, whether through trying new foods or other festive aspects. Also - Muslims exist in all cultures and we must have an open mind to accept every culture for the beauty it assigns to our religion, not saying other religions aren't full of beauty to their adherents. Here is a story,
> 
> *Diversity Amongst Muslims: Korean Muslims and Their Lovely Traditions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FacebookTwitter
> 
> When my airplane finally landed in Incheon at the world’s most advanced airport, I felt very excited. Not only was it the first time for me as a German citizen to travel that far, I also knew that this journey would be something special — a Muslim spending five weeks in South Korea, a country that is home to the largest Pentecostal church and with about 46% of the population having no religious affiliation according to the American Pew Research Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is Seoul Central Mosque in Korea_
> The fact that Muslims account for only a tiny minority in the southern Korean peninsula didn’t stop me from learning as much as I can about the culture and country itself. Ever since my ears came to hear the Korean language and my eyes could recognize Hangul, the Korean letters, I knew that I wanted to be able to speak the language. And while I consider myself still to be a beginner in the language, the feeling that a woman dressed in Hanbok gave me when I asked her in Korean how to take the train from Incheon International Airport to Seoul, and she actually understood me, deeply touched my heart. It was as touching for me as the following subway ride from Seoul Station to Itaewon where an older Korean man with his three friends suddenly came to help me search for my guesthouse very late at night.
> 
> *Itaewon, a Slice of Muslim Life In The Heart of Seoul*
> Itaewon can be seen as the home of the roughly 150.000 Muslims that are estimated to be living in Seoul with almost one third of them being ethnic Koreans. It is a popular district in the capital city among Koreans in their twenties and it’s where the Seoul Central Mosque is located — Korea's first mosque that opened in 1976. Itaewon is also home to many Halal restaurants and shops including Eid Halal Restaurant—a Korean restaurant that is run by a lovely Korean Muslim family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ola Bora Song (instagram @olaborasong)_
> Today Seoul Central Mosque is one of the 15 mosques in Korea, apart from the 60 prayer rooms you can find at the airport, in universities and big shopping malls. The mosque serves as a hub to connect for Muslims and non-Muslims as well. Ola Bora Song, a Korean Muslima who is an Arabic teacher also answers non-Muslims their questions about Islam. My encounter with her in the mosque lasted only for a few minutes when I was looking for a meeting with Korean Muslims in the conference room. But it was the first time for me to realize how independent Islam is from any culture. She was Muslim yet Korean. A combination that many non-Koreans and Koreans may surprise at first but to me made sense since I first saw Hanbok — the traditional clothing in Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Two Korean Girls wearing Hanbok in Chang-deok- gung (창덕궁)_
> *Hanbok — Koreas Modest Way of Dressing*
> A young Korean woman recently said on Korean television, when she puts on her Hanbok she feels honor and a desire to act noble and gracefully. It is a modest way of dressing and it’s what Islam encourages you to do. Korean women even used to cover their head with a piece of cloth called Jang-ot (장옷) for the very same reason many Muslimas decide to put on hijab in public. And while Hanbok nowadays has been replaced with more modern and western clothing it has been gaining increasingly more popularity among both tourists and Koreans during the recent years. In fact, renting Hanbok and visiting one of the palaces with your Korean friends such as Gyeong-bok-gung (경복궁) or Chang-deok-gung (창덕궁) has become one of the top things to do when traveling to Korea. Many places even give you free entrance when you enter dressed in Hanbok. Today Korean fashion designers are trying to bring back this traditional piece of cloth by modernizing it and making it more affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Modern Hanbok by Leesle (leesle.com)_
> *Bridging The Gap Between Korean Culture and Islam*
> Korean Muslims are rapidly changing the way people perceive Islam in a time where the religion is often portrayed as dangerous and associated with terrorism in mainstream media. One of my favorite artists Muna Hyunmin Bae who is a Korean Muslima and currently resides in the United Arabic Emirates uses her artistic skills to show us how close Islam and Korean culture can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Muna Hyunmin Bae, a Korean Muslima and artist (Instagram @mhmbae)_
> “It’s a very interesting process to discover the similarities between my roots and Islam”
> 
> For her it is a constant search after her identity. At first she felt isolated when she converted to Islam. _“But when I studied more about the Sunnah and Hadiths I sometimes found habits in Islam that also my mother taught me, which in turn she learned from her own parents”_, she explained. These connections and similarities are exactly what she is trying to convey through her drawings, many of them showing Korean women wearing their traditional Hanbok clothing.
> 
> _“Sometimes I get negative feedback from people in Korea about my concepts”,_ she goes on. Islam is still a very young religion in Korea after all. _“Therefore, I am always looking for more resources that draw connections between the far east and middle east.” _She sometimes even finds historical evidence that Korean culture and Islam can go along together. Her progress can be followed on her website and on Instagram.
> 
> My conversations with her reveal just how much Muslim and Korean she is at the same time — a universal message so important that I want to use it to end this article with.
> *
> Islam is not bound to any race nor culture. You can be Muslim and Arabic just like you can be Muslim and Korean or whatever country you are from.*




I'm afraid you're missing the point Bhai,.

I will add some videos on here later, after watching those, going through the channels and reading the comments, you'll know what I mean.

Already kids are going gaga over foreign cultures like Indian culture through Bollywood and we all know how that's turning out for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I'm afraid you're missing the point Bhai,.
> 
> I will add some videos on here later, after watching those, going through the channels and reading the comments, you'll know what I mean.
> 
> Already kids are going gaga over foreign cultures like Indian culture through Bollywood and we all know how that's turning out for us.



Yea what you said is true.

But enjoy the little cute hearts he makes with his fingers nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

*Ibn Sina hesitates to treat one of their own, nurse dies*

*A misplaced Covid-19 certificate took her life











*
A nurse from Ibn Sina Hospital died without admission at the same hospital's emergency yesterday, after allegedly being refused on grounds of her not having a Covid-19 clearance certificate.

The nurse was also a 2018 graduate of Ibn Sina Nursing Institute's diploma programme in nursing and midwifery.

22-year-old Habiba Sultana had a brain stroke on June 10 and was admitted at the National Institute of Neurosciences at Agargaon. On Saturday night, her condition deteriorated and the doctors informed the family that they should look for empty Intensive Care Unit (ICU) beds.

"We asked around and decided on Ibn Sina since that was where she was employed. The doctors had tested her for Covid-19 and she was found to be negative, so we were confident that admission would not be a problem," said Rupa Moutushi, aunt of the deceased.

Once they reached the hospital, however, they found that the Covid-19 clearance certificate was missing from the medical folder handed over by the public hospital.


"It was handwritten on her file that the patient is 'Covid-19 negative', but that was not enough for the doctors at the emergency," claimed Moutushi. She claimed that the doctors from the neurosciences institute also spoke to the Ibn Sina doctors and confirmed that Habiba is not Covid-19 positive.

She was brought to the hospital at 1:30 am at night.

"We begged the doctors for 2 hours and promised to just give her some primary treatment while we make other arrangements, but they wouldn't touch her. We spoke to the resident physicians of the neuro-medicine department and implored them to save her," lamented Moutushi.

One of the resident physicians, who requested not to be named because he could not speak in an official capacity, confirmed that he knew about the patient.

"The patient had difficulty breathing. These patients usually get admitted into the flu corner and are made to undergo a test. They cannot be taken into the ICU directly. This is the hospital's protocol. The emergency department was asked to follow the protocol," he said.

Unfortunately, Habiba's condition was such that the flu corner would not have sufficed -- she needed the ICU, and so admission was denied, her family claimed.

"We called the 999 emergency hotline. They sent over police from Dhanmondi police station. At 3:30 am the police came to discuss. During all of this, her limbs had started going limp -- we were losing her. The police quickly instructed the doctors to take her to the emergency," described Moutushi.

The doctors did, but when they hooked her to the electrocardiogram machine, the monitor only showed a single flat line.

"She was moving, she was breathing when we brought her to the hospital. She died during the two hours of negotiations," alleged Moutushi.

Senior general manager of Ibn Sina Hospitals, Anisuzzaman said, "She was brought dead, or when she was close to death. We give primary treatment to patients who are Covid-19 suspects while simultaneously getting them tested. She would not have survived that procedure."

A missing piece of paper, a paper that is flimsy enough to get misplaced, or get blown away by the wind is all it took for Habiba's life to come to an untimely end.

The nurse was buried in Naogaon. She was the elder daughter and left behind a sister studying in fourth grade.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> *Ibn Sina hesitates to treat one of their own, nurse dies*
> 
> *A misplaced Covid-19 certificate took her life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A nurse from Ibn Sina Hospital died without admission at the same hospital's emergency yesterday, after allegedly being refused on grounds of her not having a Covid-19 clearance certificate.
> 
> The nurse was also a 2018 graduate of Ibn Sina Nursing Institute's diploma programme in nursing and midwifery.
> 
> 22-year-old Habiba Sultana had a brain stroke on June 10 and was admitted at the National Institute of Neurosciences at Agargaon. On Saturday night, her condition deteriorated and the doctors informed the family that they should look for empty Intensive Care Unit (ICU) beds.
> 
> "We asked around and decided on Ibn Sina since that was where she was employed. The doctors had tested her for Covid-19 and she was found to be negative, so we were confident that admission would not be a problem," said Rupa Moutushi, aunt of the deceased.
> 
> Once they reached the hospital, however, they found that the Covid-19 clearance certificate was missing from the medical folder handed over by the public hospital.
> 
> 
> "It was handwritten on her file that the patient is 'Covid-19 negative', but that was not enough for the doctors at the emergency," claimed Moutushi. She claimed that the doctors from the neurosciences institute also spoke to the Ibn Sina doctors and confirmed that Habiba is not Covid-19 positive.
> 
> She was brought to the hospital at 1:30 am at night.
> 
> "We begged the doctors for 2 hours and promised to just give her some primary treatment while we make other arrangements, but they wouldn't touch her. We spoke to the resident physicians of the neuro-medicine department and implored them to save her," lamented Moutushi.
> 
> One of the resident physicians, who requested not to be named because he could not speak in an official capacity, confirmed that he knew about the patient.
> 
> "The patient had difficulty breathing. These patients usually get admitted into the flu corner and are made to undergo a test. They cannot be taken into the ICU directly. This is the hospital's protocol. The emergency department was asked to follow the protocol," he said.
> 
> Unfortunately, Habiba's condition was such that the flu corner would not have sufficed -- she needed the ICU, and so admission was denied, her family claimed.
> 
> "We called the 999 emergency hotline. They sent over police from Dhanmondi police station. At 3:30 am the police came to discuss. During all of this, her limbs had started going limp -- we were losing her. The police quickly instructed the doctors to take her to the emergency," described Moutushi.
> 
> The doctors did, but when they hooked her to the electrocardiogram machine, the monitor only showed a single flat line.
> 
> "She was moving, she was breathing when we brought her to the hospital. She died during the two hours of negotiations," alleged Moutushi.
> 
> Senior general manager of Ibn Sina Hospitals, Anisuzzaman said, "She was brought dead, or when she was close to death. We give primary treatment to patients who are Covid-19 suspects while simultaneously getting them tested. She would not have survived that procedure."
> 
> A missing piece of paper, a paper that is flimsy enough to get misplaced, or get blown away by the wind is all it took for Habiba's life to come to an untimely end.
> 
> The nurse was buried in Naogaon. She was the elder daughter and left behind a sister studying in fourth grade.


Great.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

*Shamima Begum can't enter Bangladesh: foreign ministry*

*British citizen Shamima Begum, one of three east London schoolgirls who travelled to Syria to join ISIS in February 2015, has no Bangladeshi citizenship rights, the foreign ministry said in a statement today.*

*



*

"The clear position of Bangladesh is that British citizen Shamima Begum has never been a citizen of Bangladesh; she has no rights in this regard. There is no scope to permit her any entry to Bangladesh," the ministry said.

Shamima Begum, of Bangladeshi descent, left for Syria to join ISIS in 2015. In February last year, she was discovered by journalists in a Syrian camp. She was nine months pregnant at the time and said she wanted to return to the UK; shortly afterwards she gave birth, reports The Guardian.

The same month the then home secretary of UK Sajid Javid informed her family that Shamima's British citizenship was being revoked. In March, her baby son Jarrah died.

After being moved to al-Roj, another camp in northern Syria, Begum initiated legal action remotely at the high court against the Home Office and against the decision of the Special Immigration Appeals Commission, which hears challenges to decisions to remove British citizenship on national security grounds.


Shamima Begum, the woman who left Britain as a schoolgirl to join the Islamic State, could not effectively challenge the government's decision to deprive her of British citizenship while she was in a detention camp in northern Syria, the court of appeals was told.

At the start of a two-day online hearing, her lawyers challenged a ruling by the Special Immigration Appeals Commission (Siac) this year that she has not been rendered stateless because she is entitled to Bangladeshi citizenship, The Guardian reported on June 11.








British government wants her to be our problem.

bal

If this wretched creature shows up in Bangladesh, I hope she is prosecuted to the maximum extent of the law and sentenced to Death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @UKBengali


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 642701
> 
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @UKBengali


Nigga


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@gom poa 

Video ebe saon, time stamp dir 

Chittaingey oler mukh kharab 
































@Michael Corleone in the last video, he says the word that you were asking me about at the very beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @gom poa
> 
> Video ebe saon, time stamp dir
> 
> Chittaingey oler mukh kharab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone in the last video, he says the word that you were asking me about at the very beginning.


@DalalErMaNodi Chittagong is highly multicultural I think in terms of religion. There is good number of Hindus, Muslims, Buddhists and Christian in Chittagong.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> @DalalErMaNodi Chittagong is highly multicultural I think in terms of religion. There is good number of Hindus, Muslims, Buddhists and Christian in Chittagong.




Probably true, my family home from my father's side in Sitakundu is in a Hindu village, where there are 3 temples and 1 small mosque, population to match 70% Hindus. Sitakundu has the highest proportion of Hindus not only in Chittagong but in all of Bangladesh. Anywhere from 30 to 40% are adherents of the Hindu faith.

Buddhists in Bangladesh are concentrated in Chittagong, I believe. I'm not sure but I think there is a Buddhist monastery in khulshi area atop a hill ? Although I could be mistaken, it could be a Hindu temple, I don't remember. I think Rangamati upazila is predominantly Buddhist and perhaps khaggrachari too, is the demographic data available somewhere?

Christianity has a history in Chittagong, introduced by Portuguese merchants and settlers who interacted with locals when they came to the port of Chittagong. Firengis are the direct descendants of these Portuguese merchants.



Btw when I say Chittagong division, I'm referring to Greater Chittagong area including CHT (since they come to the city for jobs and higher studies, might as well include them. Not sure if they consider themselves as Chittaingey?)

Despite current grouping, Noakhali, Feni, Comilla and co. are NOT a part of Chittagong.







Cox Bazar people have an absurd accent but they do speak a rather bastardised version of Chittagonian.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Probably true, my family home from my father's side in Sitakundu is in a Hindu village, where there are 3 temples and 1 small mosque, population to match 70% Hindus. Sitakundu has the highest proportion of Hindus not only in Chittagong but in all of Bangladesh. Anywhere from 30 to 40% are adherents of the Hindu faith.
> 
> Buddhists in Bangladesh are concentrated in Chittagong, I believe. I'm not sure but I think there is a Buddhist monastery in khulshi area atop a hill ? Although I could be mistaken, it could be a Hindu temple, I don't remember. I think Rangamati upazila is predominantly Buddhist and perhaps khaggrachari too, is the demographic data available somewhere?
> 
> Christianity has a history in Chittagong, introduced by Portuguese merchants and settlers who interacted with locals when they came to the port of Chittagong. Firengis are the direct descendants of these Portuguese merchants.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw when I say Chittagong division, I'm referring to Greater Chittagong area including CHT (since they come to the city for jobs and higher studies, might as well include them. Not sure if they consider themselves as Chittaingey?)
> 
> Despite current grouping, Noakhali, Feni, Comilla and co. are NOT a part of Chittagong.
> 
> View attachment 642892
> 
> 
> 
> Cox Bazar people have an absurd accent but they do speak a rather bastardised version of Chittagonian.


Hill tracts is 60% tribal and 40% bengali as per last data. Tribals are also slowly moving into Dhaka and Chittagong. There is one Chakma temple in Mirpur


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

We should also supply them with condoms and contraceptives in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @gom poa
> 
> Video ebe saon, time stamp dir
> 
> Chittaingey oler mukh kharab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone in the last video, he says the word that you were asking me about at the very beginning.


Didn’t understand a word of the papaya video



DalalErMaNodi said:


> We should also supply them with condoms and contraceptives in the grand scheme of things.


Manush harami, raate condoms ar lube chara ki eto proyojon broiler murgi?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Didn’t understand a word of the papaya video
> 
> 
> Manush harami, raate condoms ar lube chara ki eto proyojon broiler murgi?




I sincerely hope that all three of those requests are unrelated.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I sincerely hope that all three of those requests are unrelated.


You should hope to never get request off buying lube and a mug/jug or lightbulb at night, the results are never good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> You should hope to never get request off buying lube and a mug/jug or lightbulb at night, the results *are never good*



Sounds like you've had some bad experiences buying these products ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sounds like you've had some bad experiences buying these products ?


I’ve had bad experiences seein people buy these products


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> I’ve had bad experiences seein people buy these products




Peeping tom or voyeuristic tendancies ?


----------



## Avicenna

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Any Canadian Bengali user here?



Avicenna said:


> Enjoy!


Good channel.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Any Canadian Bengali user here?



@mmr I think.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Need to ask about living expense and comfortable income


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Need to ask about living expense and comfortable income



I can help you with that.

Do you have a province in mind?


----------



## Michael Corleone




----------



## mmr

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @mmr I think.


Hey yes. 
If you need any information let me know. Happy to help.


----------



## mmr

Michael Corleone said:


> Need to ask about living expense and comfortable income


It depends which city you planning to come. Are you moving here as permanent resident?


----------



## Michael Corleone

mmr said:


> It depends which city you planning to come. Are you moving here as permanent resident?


Yeah I’m planning to immigrate but need to ask you details. Can I get your email or something


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens look at this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Guys today someone told me that Hindu, Buddhist and Christian minority officers face discrimination in the Bangladesh army? Like if you are a non muslim in the Bangladesh army you won't be promoted and wont get pay rise. How true is this? 

@Michael Corleone @DalalErMaNodi @Homo Sapiens @bluesky @Black_cats


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys today someone told me that Hindu, Buddhist and Christian minority officers face discrimination in the Bangladesh army? Like if you are a non muslim in the Bangladesh army you won't be promoted and wont get pay rise. How true is this?
> 
> @Michael Corleone @DalalErMaNodi @Homo Sapiens @bluesky @Black_cats


Who’s this dude?
Bangladesh is not India


----------



## Michael Corleone

mmr said:


> Let me inbox you my email.
> 
> I cant inbox.
> 
> Email me.


Message sent! Thanks dude you can delete your above comment for privacy


----------



## mmr

Michael Corleone said:


> Message sent! Thanks dude you can delete your above comment for privacy


Thanks. Will reply on email.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@gom poa bodda, ki khoiyom no bujir.


----------



## gom poa

relor engin oggo iter loy plday felaiee mone or.
noile Relor ka ille r iter engin ka ille


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


> relor engin oggo iter loy plday felaiee mone or.
> noile Relor ka ille r iter engin ka ille




Hahahahahhahaha


----------



## BDforever

What about mithila apha ?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Thus Bangladeshi Hujur claims that consuming Broiler chicken will make you homosexual.

@DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Buddhistforlife said:


> Thus Bangladeshi Hujur claims that consuming Broiler chicken will make you homosexual.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens


After all, we all live in Golden BD. We must respect the opinion of our Peer and Muftis. They claim their certification will cause us to enter Paradise. So, how can we deny broiler or what will not make us homo sexual.

i wonder how these BD Hujurs can eat three times when millions remain hungry.


----------



## gom poa

Buddhistforlife said:


> Thus Bangladeshi Hujur claims that consuming Broiler chicken will make you homosexual.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens


we can preform hajj in Dhaka


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Thus Bangladeshi Hujur claims that consuming Broiler chicken will make you homosexual.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @bluesky @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens


Ok, bye bye bd 



DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 644892
> 
> 
> View attachment 644893
> 
> View attachment 644894
> 
> 
> @gom poa bodda, ki khoiyom no bujir.


I wonder what she thinking about, wedding night or the money? Hmmm


----------



## BHarwana

bluesky said:


> Non topic, but thanks for this part in Bengali. Seems, you were born and brought up in Dhaka/east Pakistan.


nope I was not. There were derailing the thread & that member wrote Bengali using English alphabets. I just wrote it to tell him I can understand it was a little humor from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

Ignoring the obvious propaganda, it is always fun to watch movies based on military aviation.


----------



## Avicenna

Watch the whole thing.

It's super interesting.

Placed it here because of the content on Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Avicenna said:


> Watch the whole thing.
> 
> It's super interesting.
> 
> Placed it here because of the content on Bengal.


Thanks for uploading such an informative video on the chronology of spreading the tea culture throughout the known world of those days. It was educational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

I want to ask all Bangladeshi muslims why do they hate Israel? If it's about occupying Palestine then remember muslims also conquered and occupied many lands of non muslims in the past? Occupation is common in history everybody did it.

Disclaimer- I don't support Israel just trying to make a point.

@DalalErMaNodi @Ronin @bluesky @Michael Corleone


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> I want to ask all Bangladeshi muslims why do they hate Israel? If it's about occupying Palestine then remember muslims also conquered and occupied many lands of non muslims in the past? Occupation is common in history everybody did it.
> 
> Disclaimer- I don't support Israel just trying to make a point.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Ronin @bluesky @Michael Corleone


Occupation is not my problem, they won war twice so I guess they earned their right...
It’s their oppression and cultural appropriation/theft that bothers me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gom poa

Buddhistforlife said:


> I want to ask all Bangladeshi muslims why do they hate Israel? If it's about occupying Palestine then remember muslims also conquered and occupied many lands of non muslims in the past? Occupation is common in history everybody did it.
> 
> Disclaimer- I don't support Israel just trying to make a point.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Ronin @bluesky @Michael Corleone


If i were a Buddist, probably i won't like Muslim occupying my land, taking away my freedom and treat us like less of a human.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Buddhistforlife said:


> I want to ask all Bangladeshi muslims why do they hate Israel? If it's about occupying Palestine then remember muslims also conquered and occupied many lands of non muslims in the past? Occupation is common in history everybody did it.
> 
> Disclaimer- I don't support Israel just trying to make a point.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Ronin @bluesky @Michael Corleone



Occupation in the modern day and occupation in the past are two different things. We don't support any non-justifiable occupation, whether the occupier is Muslim or not.

Also personally, I don't hate Israel. I admire the Jewish people. I would like a) Two state-solution, with the internationally recognized 1967 borders of the Palestinian territories with East Jerusalem as the capital or b) A one-state solution with only Israel, but allowing all the Palestinian refugees since 1948 to return.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> Occupation in the modern day and occupation in the past are two different things. We don't support any non-justifiable occupation, whether the occupier is Muslim or not.
> 
> Also personally, I don't hate Israel. I admire the Jewish people. I would like a) Two state-solution, with the internationally recognized 1967 borders of the Palestinian territories with East Jerusalem as the capital or b) A one-state solution with only Israel, but allowing all the Palestinian refugees since 1948 to return.



I believe if Israel slows down the building of settlements and land-grabbing, along with employing educated Palestinians and thereby raising the living standards in Gaza etc., there could be prospects for real peace.

Granted - Palestinians could never be as rich as foreign born Jewish settlers, but at least Palestinians could have jobs by which they could support their families comfortably. Like everything else, peace depends on good jobs and livelihoods. 

And hopefully the new generation Israelis start accepting Palestinians as their colleagues and neighbors.

Ultimately this could help stop support for extremists on both sides, both extreme Jewish groups as well as Hamas, and their rocket attacks.

Yeah I know - tall order!

But it could happen, hope is what keeps us all alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@Arthur @gom poa listen closely 

From 2:45 to 3:30.

We all know this isn't in 'Dhaka City' even though that's what the video suggests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @Arthur @gom poa listen closely
> 
> From 2:45 to 3:30.
> 
> We all know this isn't in 'Dhaka City' even though that's what the video suggests.


 
Eida kita hunaila bhai. Emon bishudhho Chatgayya huinna kaan porishkar hoey gelo. 

To think of it, it's very funny how Chatgayya people can turn every conversation to some sort of gaali competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Arthur said:


> Eida kita hunaila bhai. Emon bishidhho Chatgayya huinna kaan pochi gelo.




Tension killay lon de Bhai, tuar lai gift ase eik peyala mezbhan er ghosto.







Aru laiyle are janaiyun.

From me to thee.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Tension killay lon de Bhai, tuar lai gift ase eik peyala mezbhan er ghosto.
> 
> View attachment 650199
> 
> 
> Aru laiyle are janaiyun.
> 
> From me to thee.



Now I am craving mezbani goshto at midnight. And my area is still under lockdown.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Arthur said:


> Now I am craving mezbani goshto at midnight. And my area is still under lockdown.




No-one should suffer like this.

Sad.


I'm praying for you, that a angel descends and presents to you a golden pot 'khotta' full to the brim with succulent mezbani meat.


I crave mezbani meat too but I'm stuck in lockdown in Kuwait, and I can't go back to my city to enjoy, it's many bounties.

I miss Chittagong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @Arthur @gom poa listen closely
> 
> From 2:45 to 3:30.
> 
> We all know this isn't in 'Dhaka City' even though that's what the video suggests.


i can almost smell the bus sits. i never got used to it.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2317442181897466


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> No-one should suffer like this.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> I'm praying for you, that a angel descends and presents to you a golden pot 'khotta' full to the brim with succulent mezbani meat.
> 
> 
> I crave mezbani meat too but I'm stuck in lockdown in Kuwait, and I can't go back to my city to enjoy, it's many bounties.
> 
> I miss Chittagong.



Ah - a reminder of , "Boddar Haat Jaium ai - tuar lai ainnum ki"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=272788987505684







Bilal9 said:


> "Boddar Haat Jaium ai - tuar lai ainnum ki"?





looooooooooool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=272788987505684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looooooooooool



OK grammar mistake. Should be " Boddar haatoth" right?

Not bad for a non-Chittagonian -eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> OK grammar mistake. Should be " Boddar haatoth" right?
> 
> Not bad for a non-Chittagonian -eh?





Indeed not bad, there is no given spelling in English, I'd have to know how you're pronouncing and enunciating it to know, if you're saying it right.

It is fine, the grammar rules of Chittagonian are not rigid unlike normal standard Bangla, but it should be 'ki ainnom' not the other way around.


You can also say : Ai(n) boddar hat'ot zair, torar thay kisu laibone

I'm going to boddar haat, do you guys need anything?

This also works scrap the 'ki' :

Ai boddar hat'ot zair, kisu (kichu) ainnomne

Here ainnomne does the work of two words at once and ki the question word is eliminated, as ainnomne ( should bring ?) Is literally a word that is in itself a question.




Sadly, we don't provide Honorary Chittagonian 'club' memberships anymore, Noakhaillas have made us bitter over 'bhoingas' aka outsiders.


But if we ever start giving out honorary memberships, I'd recommend you for one, better yet learn some more Chittagonian stuff while you're at it, doesn't hurt.


Chittagong er fua ai tuare salam zanai'r.



My apologies, if you're now more confused that ever, the issue is Chittagonian is unfortunately dying, there is booklet of 'rules' per say, it's all word of mouth, therefore it is difficult for me to explain how it works, because I don't know how it works myself, I just use my intuition to form sentences, it's automatic.


If you ever learnt a language by listening to it, you'll know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Indeed not bad, there is no given spelling in English, I'd have to know how you're pronouncing and enunciating it to know, if you're saying it right.
> 
> It is fine, the grammar rules of Chittagonian are not rigid unlike normal standard Bangla, but it should be 'ki ainnom' not the other way around.
> 
> 
> You can also say : Ai(n) boddar hat'ot zair, torar thay kisu laibone
> 
> I'm going to boddar haat, do you guys need anything?
> 
> This also works scrap the 'ki' :
> 
> Ai boddar hat'ot zair, kisu (kichu) ainnomne
> 
> Here ainnomne does the work of two words at once and ki the question word is eliminated, as ainnomne ( should bring ?) Is literally a word that is in itself a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, we don't provide Honorary Chittagonian 'club' memberships anymore, Noakhaillas have made us bitter over 'bhoingas' aka outsiders.
> 
> 
> But if we ever start giving out honorary memberships, I'd recommend you for one, better yet learn some more Chittagonian stuff while you're at it, doesn't hurt.
> 
> 
> Chittagong er fua ai tuare salam zanai'r.



Ai tuare Walaikum salam zanai'r. 

It'll be a slow road. I know a few Chittagonians in my friend circle. Be back with more skills....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Ai tuare Walaikum salam zanai'r.
> 
> It'll be a slow road. I know a few Chittagonians in my friend circle. Be back with more skills....





Good luck!

The language is dying and something should be done about it, perhaps in the future, I can get down with my linguist friend who is also a Chittagonian and we can jot down the grammar rules for the first time in the languages history and publish a book.

Chittagonian is a spoken language only, so that makes learning it nearly impossible unless you're emersed in it 24/7; living in mainland Chittagong for decades atleast.


Something must be done, because the language is very popular among Bangladeshis but there is no way for them to learn it as a Passtime hobby or something.


Here's a fun fact, we have out own Chittagonian channel called C Plus TV, very poor quality but it's something, you can watch their content for cues on the language but be warned they are speaking the village form of Chittagonian which is trash.


I believe we're the only region with a channel dedicated to our dialect.






Lmao racist remarks starting at 2:35 and still ongoing at 4:00 my people never let an opportunity slide.  Now, I'm just going to watch this video for a gag.

Watch the first minute and let me know what you have gathered, let's see Chittagonian really is intelligible for non Chittagonian. I believe it is, if you put in effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Good luck!
> 
> The language is dying and something should be done about it, perhaps in the future, I can get down with my linguist friend who is also a Chittagonian and we can jot down the grammar rules for the first time in the languages history and publish a book.
> 
> Chittagonian is a spoken language only, so that makes learning it nearly impossible unless you're emersed in it 24/7; living in mainland Chittagong for decades atleast.
> 
> 
> Something must be done, because the language is very popular among Bangladeshis but there is no way for them to learn it as a Passtime hobby or something.
> 
> 
> Here's a fun fact, we have out own Chittagonian channel called C Plus TV, very poor quality but it's something, you can watch their content for cues on the language but be warned they are speaking the village form of Chittagonian which is trash.
> 
> 
> I believe we're the only region with a channel dedicated to our dialect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao racist remarks starting at 2:35 and still ongoing at 4:00 my people never let an opportunity slide.  Now, I'm just going to watch this video for a gag.
> 
> Watch the first minute and let me know what you have gathered, let's see Chittagonian really is intelligible for non Chittagonian. I believe it is, if you put in effort.



I don't think its dying per se, its mostly in Chittagong city, where the younger generation of the middle/upper class do not speak it as much. In the villages in Chittagong/Cox's Bazar it is spoken quite often, as well in moderately sized towns such as Cox's Bazar or Halishohor. Also, it will survive in Arakan with the Rohingyas nevertheless, where they even have a literary tradition. 

Being half Chatgaiya (maternal side), I can speak/understand it fluently. My parents and maternal grandparents have always conversed with me in standard Bangla, but I've learned it through watching my mom/other relatives communicate in it. Even the non-locals that have settled in the city pretty much understand/speak it as well.


----------



## Bilal9

OK first lesson for non-Chittagonians, what does it mean (simple),

O-ba doijja koddur?

Find out who said this (famous Chittagonian)


Shukuijja koday?

Who sang this?

Sodo sodo dheu tuli....za'r goi Karnaphuli....


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shorisrip said:


> I don't think its dying per se, its mostly in Chittagong city, where the younger generation of the middle/upper class do not speak it as much. In the villages in Chittagong/Cox's Bazar it is spoken quite often, as well in moderately sized towns such as Cox's Bazar or Halishohor. Also, it will survive in Arakan with the Rohingyas nevertheless, where they even have a literary tradition.
> 
> Being half Chatgaiya (maternal side), I can speak/understand it fluently. My parents and maternal grandparents have always conversed with me in standard Bangla, but I've learned it through watching my mom/other relatives communicate in it. Even the non-locals that have settled in the city pretty much understand/speak it as well.





Chittagonian is a spoken language, I learnt it, like my forefathers did, by listening to elders speak, every single words and every single phrase I know, I picked up from someone else.


Everytime, I'm in Chittagong, I pick up on new phrases and words, I didn't know existed.

This is the issue, there is no uniform way of learning the language.


The youth are abandoning Chittagonian in an effort to feel more 'modern' because for some reason the slangish shuddu Bangla with truck loads Noakhailla words is apparently the new 'funky' Bangla. The street language, if you will.

There's also alot more focus on standard Bangla by itself, this is good, I'm not against this.


But because they aren't bothering to speak Chittagonian, even if they know it, it is clear to see that they won't do so in front of their children and then the children won't know how to speak Chittagonian.


When the generation that speaks the language at home dies, the language will truly be in jeopardy.


About Arakanese, it's a strange strange language, that sounds like Teknaf dialect with 50% alien words borrowed from Burmese and Arabic. A proper conversation with the rohingya is nearly impossible without running into lexical issues.


You can read more in this post here, I made a while ago :

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nepa...ws-and-propaganda.675686/page-2#post-12527875



Bilal9 said:


> Shukuijja koday?



This is hilarious, I had a 'nana' on my mother's side (her father's brother) who is named Shukour and his wife use to say this all the time.....


Ah good old days..... God rest their souls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2620570611517351





@Joe Shearer your thought on this? this is coming from someone claims himself to be the Jesus of Bengali race and culture.


----------



## Bilal9

"Shukuijja koday?" (meaning "Shukur kothai", or "where is Shukur") was frequently uttered by none other than the famous FaQa Chaudhry (Fazlul Qadir Chaudhry) who was the Acting President of Pakistan, In office from 29 November 1963 – 12 June 1965. He hailed from Raozan in Chittagong. President Ayub Khan took over from his mantle. Salahuddin Qadir Chaudhry was his son and BNP stalwart.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fazlul_Qadir_Chaudhry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> "Shukuijja koday?" was frequently uttered by none other than the famous FaQa Chaudhry (Fazlul Qadir Chaudhry) who was the Acting President of Pakistan, In office from 29 November 1963 – 12 June 1965. He hailed from Raozan in Chittagong. President Ayub Khan took over from his mantle. Salahuddin Qadir Chaudhry was his son and BNP stalwart.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fazlul_Qadir_Chaudhry










He had a sharp tongue this guy, he claimed Hasina is angry with him because he turned down her marriage proposal......

He also had alot to say about khaleda herself, truly outspoken fellow, both father and son died in the same prison, jailed on same charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

"Sodo sodo dheu tuli....za'r goi Karnaphuli...." a folk song sung by the inimitable Shefali Ghosh...

ছোড ছোড ঢেউ তুলি পানিত
লুসাই পাহাড়ত্তুন লামিয়েরে
যার গই কর্ণফুলী...





Here is a cover by our senior singer Sabina Yasmin (she is not looking her best past her Cancer fight, props to her though!). Kabir Suman (her husband) is providing Guitar accompaniment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

OK guys let me bring up a sore subject with me - which is resort town planning in Cox's Bazaar. Look at the following two iconic tourist destinations Oahu in Honolulu, Hawaii and then Fort Lauderdale in Florida - then compare these images with our Cox's Bazaar. Do you see somethings missing? No Marina on the shoreline. No waterway in the back of the planned Main Hotel Row. No planning period. 

Oahu in Honolulu









Fort Lauderdale









And now - Cox's Bazaar. I hope the town administration guys have some plans....


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> OK guys let me bring up a sore subject with me - which is resort town planning in Cox's Bazaar. Look at the following two iconic tourist destinations Oahu in Honolulu, Hawaii and then Fort Lauderdale in Florida - then compare these images with our Cox's Bazaar. Do you see somethings missing? No Marina on the shoreline. No waterway in the back of the planned Main Hotel Row. No planning period.
> 
> Oahu in Honolulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Lauderdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now - Cox's Bazaar. I hope the town administration guys have some plans....




Yeah, they do have a plan, according to which, they built a massive refuge camp next door in Teknaf - Kutapalong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yeah, they do have a plan, according to which, they built a massive refuge camp next door in Teknaf - Kutapalong.



For now, future of Cox's Bazaar look pretty bleak with the refugee ghetto situation. Hope there is some breakthrough....


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> For now, future of Cox's Bazaar look pretty bleak with the refugee ghetto situation. Hope there is some breakthrough....




Yes, there is.

Refugees are now 'pretending' to be Teknaf natives, they're fixing their accents and removing Burmese words, learning Bangladeshi history, politics and pop culture.


This is how they are being able to sell Yana effortlessly, police are looking for people who sound like rohingya and can't cite facts from Bangladeshi history, meanwhile these guys are training themselves to pass these very tests.


They are also miraculously gaining NIDs and Passports.



I recently applied for an NID and even though they have a registry entry of me being a passport holder for more then two decades, they had me drag my relatives who live in BD permanently to prove I'm not rohingya. 

Slam real Bangladeshi with red tape, while Rohingyas can just pay 5000 taka and get all necessary documents.


----------



## Joe Shearer

gom poa said:


> this is coming from someone claims himself to be the Jesus of Bengali race and culture.



And who is that?

As far as Saswati Nath's piece is concerned, I agree. My mother, and two grandmothers were Bangal women; I know very well who ruled in their households. We are Hindus, of course; both my grandmothers drew their sari ends down in a ghomta when the occasion demanded formality, but otherwise, as you know, Hindu women were quite free from these dress restrictions.

PS: I learnt about Cox's Bazar from my father, who spent three years there from 42 to 45.


----------



## Arthur

Bilal9 said:


> OK guys let me bring up a sore subject with me - which is resort town planning in Cox's Bazaar. Look at the following two iconic tourist destinations Oahu in Honolulu, Hawaii and then Fort Lauderdale in Florida - then compare these images with our Cox's Bazaar. Do you see somethings missing? No Marina on the shoreline. No waterway in the back of the planned Main Hotel Row. No planning period.
> 
> Oahu in Honolulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Lauderdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now - Cox's Bazaar. I hope the town administration guys have some plans....


These guys are destroying Cox's Bazaar.

I mean come on, if I want to be in on see just another concrete jungle, why should I spend money to travel. I have plenty of that around. Though even the ugliest German city would still be 100 times better than most South Asian city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> These guys are destroying Cox's Bazaar.
> 
> I mean come on, if I want to be in on see just another concrete jungle, why should I spend money to travel. I have plenty of that around. Though even the ugliest German city would still be 100 times better than most South Asian city.



I believe low rise towns without these unplanned concrete hotel jungles can still be beautiful. You don't have to travel far. Look at Pattaya or Bali. They wanted to ensure that nothing takes away from the vacation 'feel'. This happens when you appoint people with some talent and smarts to design a resort town. In Pattaya's case - Australians were heavily involved. I see no difference between this and Hawaiian resorts (or even the Mexican Riviera). Would it kill these Gadhas to appoint some Australian/American/British town/resort planners? Especially when they can siphon even more money after the town gets popular with vacationers? Do you have to actually teach these idiots how to do fraud on a larger scale?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

This 'chill' thread is raising my blood pressure.


Cox's bazar is getting turned into another Chittagong City and Chittagong city is on its way to join Dhaka.


----------



## gom poa

__ https://www.facebook.com/





@Buddhistforlife bro, you know about this? I want to hear your piece; the other side of the story.

@DalalErMaNodi first this Vante got accused of spreading hate speech against local Muslim, but i doubt it because nowadays it is easy to make up a fake screenshot. But now this...


----------



## gom poa

Joe Shearer said:


> And who is that?
> 
> As far as Saswati Nath's piece is concerned, I agree. My mother, and two grandmothers were Bangal women; I know very well who ruled in their households. We are Hindus, of course; both my grandmothers drew their sari ends down in a ghomta when the occasion demanded formality, but otherwise, as you know, Hindu women were quite free from these dress restrictions.
> 
> PS: I learnt about Cox's Bazar from my father, who spent three years there from 42 to 45.


Sir, most of the time they accuse hijab of being foreign thing. but then what is original Bangla in what we wear today. these people seems to have issue with just hijab(don't get confused with Niqab). anything else, completely fine. the length they go against hijab, it makes me suspicious about their motive.

these Hindu Bengali intellect are now on backfoot against Hindi imperialism in all over India. The fact that they have to latch onto these hijabi Bengali to protect their Bengali identity, i think it rubs them the wrong way and hoping to talk us out of it.

the more they whimper against Muslim Bengali culture, the more pathetic they look to me.

"Saswati Nath's"<= who this and what he says, Educate me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

gom poa said:


> but then what is original Bangla in what we wear today.



That is an interesting question you have. What is a-Bangali in what Bangla women wear today? What was original Bangla according to you?



gom poa said:


> these people seems to have issue with just hijab(don't get confused with Niqab). anything else, completely fine. the length they go against hijab, it makes me suspicious about their motive.



You have a perfect right to think what you do. But why point a finger at Hindus? Are they trying to lead a movement to drop the hijab? or the niqab? You posted one article. What does that prove?



gom poa said:


> these Hindu Bengali intellect are now on backfoot against Hindi imperialism in all over India. The fact that they have to latch onto these hijabi Bengali to protect their Bengali identity, i think it rubs them the wrong way and hoping to talk us out of it.
> 
> the more they whimper against Muslim Bengali culture, the more pathetic they look to me.



Ah! Now I get it. You are objecting to the appropriation of your culture by outsiders, by Hindus.

But

What have I got to do with it? If you want to launch a Crusade, please feel free, but leave me out of it.
What gave you the impression that someone who from the text lives and teaches in Bangladesh is fighting against Hindi imperialism? You now have Hindi imperialists in Bangladesh? News to me.
What gives you the idea that they are protecting their Bengali identity by criticising Bengali identity? Isn't that contradictory?
It is nice of you to share your thoughts on the subject of who looks pathetic to you and who doesn't, but honestly, your preferences are not of huge interest to the world at large. You seem to be making an issue out of nothing.



gom poa said:


> "Saswati Nath's"<= who this and what he says, Educate me.



You read Bengali I hope. Everything you need to know is contained in the text. Why did you quote that and ask me about the author is not clear. If I quote someone, I will tell others about that person, not go around asking people who it is that I have quoted.

Which part of Bangladesh are you from? I ask because you seem to know so little about Hindus; presumably they don't exist there at all, or you haven't met a single one before.


----------



## gom poa

Joe Shearer said:


> That is an interesting question you have. What is a-Bangali in what Bangla women wear today? What was original Bangla according to you?


That is my question too to people who take it upon themselves to dictate what is a Bengali thing and what is not.


Joe Shearer said:


> Are they trying to lead a movement to drop the hijab? or the niqab?


looks like they are. Islam is a foreign religion too, so what's their point. This group of people have issues against "Muslim". Hijab is just symbolic.


----------



## Joe Shearer

gom poa said:


> Sir, most of the time they accuse hijab of being foreign thing. but then what is original Bangla in what we wear today. these people seems to have issue with just hijab(don't get confused with Niqab). anything else, completely fine. the length they go against hijab, it makes me suspicious about their motive.
> 
> these Hindu Bengali intellect are now on backfoot against Hindi imperialism in all over India. The fact that they have to latch onto these hijabi Bengali to protect their Bengali identity, i think it rubs them the wrong way and hoping to talk us out of it.
> 
> the more they whimper against Muslim Bengali culture, the more pathetic they look to me.
> 
> "Saswati Nath's"<= who this and what he says, Educate me.




I have a question for you.

In one post, you attacked Hindus, who are pathetic.

In another post, you attacked Buddhists, who are creating trouble, according to you.

Is this your mission, to attack everybody and everything that is not Muslim and get some notoriety?

It doesn't bother me either way; I have enough Bangladeshi friends to manage if one person starts creating unpleasantness. I am just curious.



gom poa said:


> That is my question too to people who take it upon themselves to dictate what is a Bengali thing and what is not.



Then it is a very poorly drafted question.

The piece talks about an article of clothing being native to geographies other than Bangladesh. Your response is that you want to know what is native to Bangladesh.

Isn't the answer obvious? Or are you asking the question just to make an issue? 



gom poa said:


> looks like they are. Islam is a foreign religion too, so what's their point. This group of people have issues against "Muslim". Hijab is just symbolic.



Not a word was mentioned about Islam. Why are you dragging it into that text? And most of all, why do I have to answer your suspicions?



gom poa said:


> Islam is a foreign religion too



Really? Nothing to do with Bangladesh, then? Is that your point? Or are you just confused about which toe on your foot you want to hammer first?


----------



## gom poa

Joe Shearer said:


> I have a question for you.
> 
> In one post, you attacked Hindus, who are pathetic.
> 
> In another post, you attacked Buddhists, who are creating trouble, according to you.
> 
> Is this your mission, to attack everybody and everything that is not Muslim and get some notoriety?
> 
> It doesn't bother me either way; I have enough Bangladeshi friends to manage if one person starts creating unpleasantness. I am just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is a very poorly drafted question.
> 
> The piece talks about an article of clothing being native to geographies other than Bangladesh. Your response is that you want to know what is native to Bangladesh.
> 
> Isn't the answer obvious? Or are you asking the question just to make an issue?


Look i want you to answer a simple question,
If a women WANT'S to wear hijab and she happens to be a Bengali, would you say she is less of a Bengali and once she get rid of hijab her Bengali bar goes up?


----------



## Joe Shearer

gom poa said:


> Look i want you to answer a simple question,
> If a women WANT'S to wear hijab and she happens to be a Bengali, would you say she is less of a Bengali and once she get rid of hijab her Bengali bar goes up?



I have no idea. If a woman wears a hijab, I respect her. If she is not wearing a hijab, I respect her. I respect a woman as a woman, not according to what she is wearing at that time.

The opposite position is that of perverts who go after women. According to them, the clothing the woman was wearing was provocative, and they got provoked. Don't you think, to ask you a question back, that is perverted?



gom poa said:


> Look i want you to answer a simple question,



Why don't you start with answering questions you were asked?


----------



## gom poa

Joe Shearer said:


> I have no idea. If a woman wears a hijab, I respect her. If she is not wearing a hijab, I respect her. I respect a woman as a woman, not according to what she is wearing at that time.
> 
> The opposite position is that of perverts who go after women. According to them, the clothing the woman was wearing was provocative, and they got provoked. Don't you think, to ask you a question back, that is perverted?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you start with answering questions you were asked?


please i really need this answer from you. you have seen things and studied things.
why do a hijab wearing Bengali woman where hijab was her own choice, have to hear someone saying she is less of a Bengali now that she wears a hijab.


----------



## Joe Shearer

gom poa said:


> please i really need this answer from you. you have seen things and studied things.
> why do a hijab wearing Bengali woman where hijab was her own choice, have to hear someone saying she is less of a Bengali now that she wears a hijab.



Let me understand.

Are you a Bangali woman?


----------



## gom poa

Joe Shearer said:


> Let me understand.
> 
> Are you a Bangali woman?


sir, looks like you can't answer a yes or no question because of your heavy burden of intellect.
but i am simple guy, some says mango people.

no i am not a women. and yes i don't know what they are really think about wearing hijab.
but given with a free choice they choose to wear hijab.

still it would be nice to hear your simple answer.


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

gom poa said:


> please i really need this answer from you. you have seen things and studied things.
> why do a hijab wearing Bengali woman where hijab was her own choice, have to hear someone saying she is less of a Bengali now that she wears a hijab.


I met a few folks here who thinks being Muslim and Bengali are mutually exclusive. One of my university friend was shocked that you could be a Bengali and a Muslim at the same time. I met people in Kolkata who think the same way, and hate Muslims rather openly, but again i have met people who are very nice and welcoming.
Ethnic identity is an ever evolving concept. Different people will have different answers to what it means to be a Bengali and it will change with time.
Saswati Nath may be right in the sense that there is a decent number of Bengalis in West Bengal who think along the lines, that Islamic and Bengali cultures are mutually exclusive, and maybe a lot of Pakistanis think that too, but no point fighting them over their opinion, you can have your own definition of what it means to be a Bengali.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


> sir, looks like you can't answer a yes or no question because of your heavy burden of intellect.
> but i am simple guy, some says mango people.
> 
> no i am not a women. and yes i don't know what they are really think about wearing hijab.
> but given with a free choice they choose to wear hijab.
> 
> still it would be nice to hear your simple answer.




Killay de khoijje goron re Bhai, sari do ne, kotha kata Kati gori ki lab, itere ai chini, ite bala manush, tik sheibabe tuin oo Bala manush...

Ei shomosto khudro bishoy loyre mon-dil kharap gori lab nai, aro dorkhari point oyyilde arar maiyepua ollete akhon hijab finon fosondo nolage, ibe maiye oler nijer opinion keu tal node etarare, kintu hoito TV tun shikke day. 

Kintu at the end of the day, ei shob bishoy loy re Mata gorom gori ki lab re bhai.

Ar hota gun ekkana buzon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

From what I have seen, Muslims in Kolkata themselves take offence if you call them Bengali. Although I'm not sure if they are Bengali Muslims or migrants from UP-Bihar.

I think it's all about narratives. The current narratives like who is a Bengali or what is Bengali culture have all been defined by the Kolkata-based elites during the British period, who were literally British stooges and had bit a of anti-Muslim sentiments deep inside. Deeper research shows Bengali language and literature went through its greatest development during the medieval period, particularly during the reign of Bengal Sultanate and the agricultural revolution in the Mughal period. That's when most of the folk and purely indigenous Bengali literature were developed. The Kolkata-centric literary development during British period was basically European literary style produced in Bengali words, yet, literature from this era has taken the central position in Bengali literature as a whole.

This existence and propagation of wrong narrative about Bengali culture is what led to the identity crisis and all those wrong assumptions like Bengali means Hindu and stuff.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

To me as long you speak Bangla, eat bangali food, think like a bangali, resonate with the strugglers of everyday bangali, adhere to the little seemingly insignificant and innocuous things that bengalis do, you're Bangali. 


Provided you can trace 3-4 generations of your family to prove that you have nothing to do with Bihar because else you'd be a Bihari pretending to be a Bangali.

Once a bihari, always a Bihari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

gom poa said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Buddhistforlife bro, you know about this? I want to hear your piece; the other side of the story.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi first this Vante got accused of spreading hate speech against local Muslim, but i doubt it because nowadays it is easy to make up a fake screenshot. But now this...


The member of parliament Hasan Mahmud is stealing lands of people living in Rangunia.

He and his thugs are now grabbing lands of a temple.

Also he did not insult Islam. This mp Hasan Mahmud is lying. Everyone knows of his activities

@DalalErMaNodi I was earlier referring to land grabbing of minorities. This is an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> The member of parliament Hasan Mahmud is stealing lands of people living in Rangunia.
> 
> He and his thugs are now grabbing lands of a temple.
> 
> Also he did not insult Islam. This mp Hasan Mahmud is lying. Everyone knows of his activities
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi I was earlier referring to land grabbing of minorities. This is an example.




Tis plausible, these MPs do grab alot of land, anyway the police will conduct an investigation, then we will know.


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> To me as long you speak Bangla, eat bangali food, think like a bangali, resonate with the strugglers of everyday bangali, adhere to the little seemingly insignificant and innocuous things that bengalis do, you're Bangali.
> 
> 
> Provided you can trace 3-4 generations of your family to prove that you have nothing to do with Bihar because else you'd be a Bihari pretending to be a Bangali.
> 
> Once a bihari, always a Bihari.


Agreed. 
BTW, what's your opinion on this hijab thing?
To be honest i have seen pious women in hijab to pornstar in hijab and everything in between.

let the women decide what they want and we should not question their bangaliness just because they decide to put on their hijab.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Tis plausible, these MPs do grab alot of land, anyway the police will conduct an investigation, then we will know.


Do MPs grab lands of muslims? I want to see an example.


----------



## gom poa

Buddhistforlife said:


> The member of parliament Hasan Mahmud is stealing lands of people living in Rangunia.
> 
> He and his thugs are now grabbing lands of a temple.
> 
> Also he did not insult Islam. This mp Hasan Mahmud is lying. Everyone knows of his activities
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi I was earlier referring to land grabbing of minorities. This is an example.


I feel you.
Hope ownership goes to the rightful owner once the investigation is done and no politics being played with the Buddhist people, although i have my doubt.
I have an special place in heart for Buddhist people for their peaceful and humble way of life.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Do MPs grab lands of muslims? I want to see an example.




Will you believe me, if I say that someone I know has got their land grabbed by an MP, who has now even constructed a building on this land ? 

And yeah, both the victim and MP are Muslims.



gom poa said:


> Agreed.
> BTW, what's your opinion on this hijab thing?
> To be honest i have seen pious women in hijab to pornstar in hijab and everything in between.
> 
> let the women decide what they want and we should not question their bangaliness just because they decide to put on their hijab.





I don't have an opinion on this issue, I don't need to. 

I distance myself from religious discussions, I do not like them and what they usually spiral into....

Dhormo loyre gondogol gorron arte gin lage.


But I maintain that, women are equal to men and Bangladesh is developing thanks to our women, who are breaking norms and working in factories to feed their families.... Our women have every right to wear whatever they feel like. 

We must not judge them, this much we owe them.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

gom poa said:


> I feel you.
> Hope ownership goes to the rightful owner once the investigation is done and no politics being played with the Buddhist people, although i have my doubt.
> I have an special place in heart for Buddhist people for their peaceful and humble way of life.


Bangladeshi Buddhists are peaceful can't say about Burmese, Thais, Sri lankans


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Will you believe me, if I say that someone I know has got their land grabbed by an MP, who has now even constructed a building on this land ?
> 
> And yeah, both the victim and MP are Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an opinion on this issue, I don't need to.
> 
> I distance myself from religious discussions, I do not like them and what they usually spiral into....
> 
> Dhormo loyre gondogol gorron arte gin lage.
> 
> 
> But I maintain that, women are equal to men and Bangladesh is developing thanks to our women, who are breaking norms and working in factories to feed their families.... Our women have every right to wear whatever they feel like.
> 
> We must not judge them, this much we owe them.


understand. not everyone has to have an opinion or pick a side. I am always against the narrative of "you either with us or against us".

There IS slight mistrust and fear between Hindu bangalee community and Muslim bangalee community that needed to addressed and discussed at some point to better understand and respect each other. It is mutually beneficial for bangalees in this region.

But i understand that sometime you are just not interested in topics.



Buddhistforlife said:


> Bangladeshi Buddhists are peaceful can't say about Burmese, Thais, Sri lankans


I read a little bit of Budda's teaching and to be honest i get a vibe that of Sufi sect of Islam, maybe it is just me.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

gom poa said:


> understand. not everyone has to have an opinion or pick a side. I am always against the narrative of "you either with us or against us".
> 
> There IS slight mistrust and fear between Hindu bangalee community and Muslim bangalee community that needed to addressed and discussed at some point to better understand and respect each other. It is mutually beneficial for bangalees in this region.
> 
> But i understand that sometime you are just not interested in topics.
> 
> 
> I read a little bit of Budda's teaching and to be honest i get a vibe that of Sufi sect of Islam, maybe it is just me.


Are you atheist?


----------



## Species

DalalErMaNodi said:


> To me as long you speak Bangla, eat bangali food, think like a bangali, resonate with the strugglers of everyday bangali, adhere to the little seemingly insignificant and innocuous things that bengalis do, you're Bangali.
> 
> 
> Provided you can trace 3-4 generations of your family to prove that you have nothing to do with Bihar because else you'd be a Bihari pretending to be a Bangali.
> 
> Once a bihari, always a Bihari.



Well, personal opinion is not the issue here, you or me can always have our own definitions of Bengali.

I was talking about the general perception about Bengali culture which is entirely based on wrong narratives. 

Take Pahela Baishakh for example, a lot of people call it part of Hindu culture when in fact this festival started during the Mughal period when a new version of Bengali calendar was developed by Mughal astronomers. 

Or like the issue of hijab brought here. A girl wearing hijab becomes less Bengali, yet, wearing North Indian style dresses doesn't affect her Bengaliness. 

Muslim rulers are labelled as invaders, yet the Sena rulers who came from South India are never labelled as such. 

I guess it's the perfect time to fix these narratives as Bangladeshis are the majority and globally, the main reference for Bengali culture. The main obstacle is the intellectual class in our country are propagators of those wrong narratives themselves.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


> understand. not everyone has to have an opinion or pick a side. I am always against the narrative of "you either with us or against us".
> 
> There IS slight mistrust and fear between Hindu bangalee community and Muslim bangalee community that needed to addressed and discussed at some point to better understand and respect each other. It is mutually beneficial for bangalees in this region.
> 
> But i understand that sometime you are just not interested in topics.
> 
> 
> I read a little bit of Budda's teaching and to be honest i get a vibe that of Sufi sect of Islam, maybe it is just me.




Its not about interest, it's about end result...

These questions and discussions spanning multiple religions, human behaviour and religious beliefs always end in conflict and vitriol.


Indeed, more often than not there is no right answer, in the sense that no matter what you do or say, one side will always be upset.


Yes, there is a fine line, where everyone can reach a compromise and not feel like they're getting the short end of the stick.


But it takes effort and capability, that I don't believe I have.



You and I are all slaves to our perspectives and our views are influenced by our surroundings and experiences; in short we biased.

I am biased, so I'd rather not upset people by unintentionally say something offensive or inconsiderate.



Religion is a volatile topic, both side needs to be open for a discourse, they should be clear and concise, civility must be maintained and most importantly nobody should feel hard done by.


Unfortunately, PDF isn't conducive to such fruitful discussions, nor are the bunch of people on PDF capable of having such a discourse, one side is always soured out and put off.


Someone makes a good point, other side finds it offensive and then it descends into a free for all about whose religion has more hilarious norms and customs.




I'm a biased individual, on top of which I have low tolerance for religious trolling, I also don't know much about religion due to which I can't provide proper talking points.


Due to the aforementioned reasons, I don't discuss religion and I don't recommend people do so either, unless they're capable.


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Its not about interest, it's about end result...
> 
> These questions and discussions spanning multiple religions, human behaviour and religious beliefs always end in conflict and vitriol.
> 
> 
> Indeed, more often than not there is no right answer, in the sense that no matter what you do or say, one side will always be upset.
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a fine line, where everyone can reach a compromise and not feel like they're getting the short end of the stick.
> 
> 
> But it takes effort and capability, that I don't believe I have.
> 
> 
> 
> You and I are all slaves to our perspectives and our views are influenced by our surroundings and experiences; in short we biased.
> 
> I am biased, so I'd rather not upset people by unintentionally say something offensive or inconsiderate.
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is a volatile topic, both side needs to be open for a discourse, they should be clear and concise, civility must be maintained and most importantly nobody should feel hard done by.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, PDF isn't conducive to such fruitful discussions, nor are the bunch of people on PDF capable of having such a discourse, one side is always soured out and put off.
> 
> 
> Someone makes a good point, other side finds it offensive and then it descends into a free for all about whose religion has more hilarious norms and customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a biased individual, on top of which I have low tolerance for religious trolling, I also don't know much about religion due to which I can't provide proper talking points.
> 
> 
> Due to the aforementioned reasons, I don't discuss religion and I don't recommend people do so either, unless they're capable.


i understand bhai, you don't have to have an opinion on this. You got your priorities right. Cool..
i too understated i have limitation, that is why i wanted an answer.
and i believe that i am biased to what i believe and so as others in what they believe.

that is why we need to come to table, engage, draw a line and learn to respect each other.
and there lies benefit for whole Bengal region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Classic Bangladesh, water, water and yet more water.



Does any BD user have the ear of a nice mod ? I think we need to make a Bangladesh thread dedicated to its beautiful landscapes and sights, a way to show the positive non concrete jungle side of Bangladesh.

We can get mods to sticky the thread so people can first have a look at Bangladesh before passing comments based on propaganda and preconceived notions about our country. 


What do you say brothers @Al-Ansar @Bilal9 @Homo Sapiens @Black_cats @Michael Corleone @Atlas @Avicenna @gom poa @X-ray Papa ? 


Sorry for the tag btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Classic Bangladesh, water, water and yet more water.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any BD user have the ear of a nice mod ? I think we need to make a Bangladesh thread dedicated to its beautiful landscapes and sights, a way to show the positive non concrete jungle side of Bangladesh.
> 
> We can get mods to sticky the thread so people can first have a look at Bangladesh before passing comments based on propaganda and preconceived notions about our country.
> 
> 
> What do you say brothers @Al-Ansar @Bilal9 @Homo Sapiens @Black_cats @Michael Corleone @Atlas @Avicenna @gom poa @X-ray Papa ?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the tag btw.


No matter what we show them, the indians will always insult us. 
As for the pakistanis, they dont give a damn about us.
But anyway its good thing to show other users who are not south asians on what bangladesh is like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

X-ray Papa said:


> No matter what we show them, the indians will always insult us.
> As for the pakistanis, they dont give a damn about us.
> But anyway its good thing to show other users who are not south asians on what bangladesh is like.


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> No matter what we show them, the indians will always insult us.
> As for the pakistanis, they dont give a damn about us.
> But anyway its good thing to show other users who are not south asians on what bangladesh is like.





There are more people on PDF than Pakistanis and Indians, the guests without user accounts are even more diverse in terms of backgrounds.


Not all Pakistanis and Indians are bigots, the decent ones can enjoy the natural beauty and learn a thing or two about Bangladesh.


Even the bigots can learn a thing or two and maybe they will tone their nonsense down a notch.


The image the word Bangladesh conjures in people's minds needs to be changed, we need to portray the beautiful and often understated and unknown side of Bangladesh.


Indeed, we represent our country on here and the way some of us behave with our own countrymen is deplorable and does not show the country in good light.

I assume both of you are in support of a potential thread like this ?

@Atlas @X-ray Papa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

DalalErMaNodi said:


> There are more people on PDF than Pakistanis and Indians, the guests without user accounts are even more diverse in terms of backgrounds.
> 
> 
> Not all Pakistanis and Indians are bigots, the decent ones can enjoy the natural beauty and learn a thing or two about Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Even the bigots can learn a thing or two and maybe they will tone their nonsense down a notch.
> 
> 
> The image the word Bangladesh conjures in people's minds needs to be changed, we need to portray the beautiful and often understated and unknown side of Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Indeed, we represent our country on here and the way some of us behave with our own countrymen is deplorable and does not show the country in good light.
> 
> I assume both of you are in support of a potential thread like this ?
> 
> @Atlas @X-ray Papa



I don't think there needs to be a specific thread like that. (Why not create a similar one for any other given region/nation?)

As for showing Bangladesh in a favorable light to lurkers.....I would say first WE as a group need to increase the level of sophistication in our discourse in the subforum.

Or at the very least stop with the petty fights which happen WAY TOO OFTEN.

Also, the video on your OP was awesome!


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Avicenna said:


> I don't think there needs to be a specific thread like that. (Why not create a similar one for any other given region/nation?)
> 
> As for showing Bangladesh in a favorable light to lurkers.....I would say first WE as a group need to increase the level of sophistication in our discourse in the subforum.
> 
> Or at the very least stop with the petty fights which happen WAY TOO OFTEN.
> 
> Also, the video on your OP was awesome!




I don't engage in vitriol often, but the axomi just pushes me off with his gibberish, but even so I stick to my modus operandi of no direct insults.


I intend to step up my diplomacy and verbal gymnastics game on here.


Expect a rise in pedantry too, I have no choice but to dumb them down with the power of words.



Regarding engaging in discourse with trolls and haters, I think we need to stop with the one liners and go drink so and so comments.


We need to provide clear and concise replies backed by facts, statements that cannot be refuted, make a strong argument.

You know you have won, when the other side diverts to another topic or resorts to cheap insults. 


So I think, it's high time we Bangladeshi users agree to do away with direct insults and slandering religious beliefs. 


Clever use of the English language, can be equally scathing to our adversaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I don't engage in vitriol often, but the axomi just pushes me off with his gibberish, but even so I stick to my modus operandi of no direct insults.
> 
> 
> I intend to step up my diplomacy and verbal gymnastics game on here.
> 
> 
> Expect a rise in pedantry too, I have no choice but to dumb them down with the power of words.



I have my lapses in better judgement also sometimes.

Usually when I am sleep deprived or bored.

But I try to stick to the topics at hand and let alot of crap slide.

PDF is an interesting place.

But I love it.

I wish there was a way to dictate your posts.

I hate to type which is problematic in an online discussion forum lol.

Ideally, it would be great to have a cup of tea or coffee and discuss things in person with alot of people here.

But I guess this is the next best thing.


----------



## VikingRaider

DalalErMaNodi said:


> There are more people on PDF than Pakistanis and Indians, the guests without user accounts are even more diverse in terms of backgrounds.


Yes that's the reason I found the idea good as others can see how Bangladesh is . Interestingly none other than Indian and Pakistani have any bad relationship with us ( some exeptions from other counties are just the *tail* of Nilgiri and bluesky ; assames guy is not very influential to make a team with some isolated freaks outside south asia) , so yes they should know about Bangladesh.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not all Pakistanis and Indians are bigots, the decent ones can enjoy the natural beauty and learn a thing or two about Bangladesh.


I know that . We have many true well wishers from Pakistan and also few are from India too like @Joe Shearer dada is a very good man to be honest .

But unfortunately most of them do not visit the section often , as this section is a basically troll infested section and also I don't think forum host care about this section . Some good people tried to control this section but I don't think this section can be controlled .


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Indeed, we represent our country on here and the way* some of us behave with our own countrymen is deplorable *and does not show the country in good light.


Are you still sad for the nasty behavior of this Bangladeshi troll ? Don't even think about him .Once I was a well wisher of that man ,later when found his irrational posts and pure malignity towards Bangladesh,now you see my position about him .

I personally want to give you a suggestion if you allow me and that is ,just *smash* the head of the snake and try not to tag any mod against them because if you do so ,*the trolls will later start calling you as cry baby ,such venomous gang they are *. Either fight ( indeed without name calling as *the gang is very good at silent reporting* )or just ignore them ( do not read their any of their posts , as I forgot when I read the last post of Nilgiri), treat them like that simply they don't exist.

Or you can challenge their every single line that I do for bluesky whenever I feel it necessary.

IMHO it's only these two way you can counter them .

BTW it's my personal opinion only .



> I assume both of you are in support of a potential thread like this ?
> 
> @Atlas @X-ray Papa




Yes I support such thread , but never expect that venomous snakes ( troll gang ) is going to stop or even going to show slightest respect. Although yes others will know about Bangladesh.

@DalalErMaNodi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Classic Bangladesh, water, water and yet more water.


reminds me of that train ride to swamp bottom scene from "spirited away"

ya, a sticky thread would be nice but i'm not getting out of my cozy blanket just for that.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Classic Bangladesh, water, water and yet more water.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any BD user have the ear of a nice mod ? I think we need to make a Bangladesh thread dedicated to its beautiful landscapes and sights, a way to show the positive non concrete jungle side of Bangladesh.
> 
> We can get mods to sticky the thread so people can first have a look at Bangladesh before passing comments based on propaganda and preconceived notions about our country.
> 
> 
> What do you say brothers @Al-Ansar @Bilal9 @Homo Sapiens @Black_cats @Michael Corleone @Atlas @Avicenna @gom poa @X-ray Papa ?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the tag btw.



No this is a legit tag.

There used to be a thread called "Beautiful Bangladesh". See if you can revive it and make it sticky by asking our mod. @krash your gracious action is needed please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> No this is a legit tag.
> 
> There used to be a thread called "Beautiful Bangladesh". See if you can revive it and make it sticky by asking our mod. @krash your gracious action is needed please.





New thread will be better, with carefully curated posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Cryptic_distortion said:


> I met a few folks here who thinks being Muslim and Bengali are mutually exclusive. One of my university friend was shocked that you could be a Bengali and a Muslim at the same time. I met people in Kolkata who think the same way, and hate Muslims rather openly, but again i have met people who are very nice and welcoming.



Let me state bluntly that whoever in Kolkata feels that being Muslim and being Bangali are mutually exclusive is an ***. A total thundering ***. You have met some very peculiar people, quite probably somebody with my background, that is, a refugee from East Bengal.

I am not apologising for them, because it is not for me to apologise for every bigot you encounter; life is too short for that. Only let me say that in a culture where for a ceremonial feast, a Hindu host would clearly demarcate specific seating for specific groups, including Muslims, the idea of excluding Muslims is utterly ridiculous. A Muslim might object to the way these customs were implemented, and seek perfect equality, but Brahmins (and two other castes) got priority at these, even above the family members, whether or not the hosting family belonged to these three themselves.

So for someone to say or to hint that they thought Muslims were not Bangali is ridiculous.

You may have either met the continuingly wounded refugee, like the family of my friend Somok Roy, whose brothers Tathagata and Saugata are politicians; I enclose a link to Tathagata's latest outrage so that you can see for yourself what abnormal people can say or do, far beyond whatever you have said here.

The point I am making is that Saugata is a very prominent member of the Trinamool Congress; if anyone describes the TMC as anti-Muslim, he will have his listeners rolling on the floor with laughter.

The other possibility is that you met someone who is upset by the presence of extremely nasty gangster elements all from the UP and Bihar regions. They are strong in Watgunge and Topsia, and are laws unto themselves. There was that notorious incident where they trapped a DC away from his police guard and gouged out his eyes. EVERY respectable citizen hates these goons, and unfortunately they happen to be Muslim, so they forget Bangali Muslims and concentrate their fire on these very prominent and very unsavoury characters.

Please try to understand the context and be sure that if Kolkata were anti-Muslim, forget about anti-Bangladeshi, then the location between Lenin Sarani (the old Dharmatola Street), Rafi Ahmed Kidwai Avenue (the old Wellesley Street), Mirza Ghalib Street (formerly Free School Street) and Ripon Street would not be an area where Bangladesh currency is accepted for exchange, phone connections offering cheap rates to Bangladesh are available and the hotels and lodging houses are totally oriented towards Bangladeshi travellers.

PS: Do the new names of the old streets tell you anything?



Atlas said:


> But unfortunately most of them do not visit the section often , as this section is a basically troll infested section and also I don't think forum host care about this section . Some good people tried to control this section but I don't think this section can be controlled .
> Are you still sad for the nasty behavior of this Bangladeshi troll ? Don't even think about him .Once I was a well wisher of that man ,later when found his irrational posts and pure malignity towards Bangladesh,now you see my position about him .
> 
> I personally want to give you a suggestion if you allow me and that is ,just *stomp* the head of the snake and try not to tag any mod against them because if you do so ,*the trolls will later start calling you as cry baby ,such venomous gang they are *. Either fight ( indeed without name calling as *the gang is very good at silent reporting* )or just ignore them ( do not read their any of their posts , as I forgot when I read the last post of Nilgiri), treat them like that simply they don't exist.



I disagree.

I consider myself a Bangal, although I am an Indian citizen and a loyal patriot. *I have made five reports against awful language used on this thread, and all five have been acted upon, and the culprit warned.
*
_Eitarey koye hather sukh._

You may feel that this is a harsh step; I will not hesitate to take it on behalf of my brothers. Don't worry, even if you have something nasty to say about me, I recognise flesh of my flesh, blood of my blood. Remember that I fought with Nilgiri, not once but many times, when he bullied Bangladeshi members; those posts are still on record.

We are very good friends now, but the name Bangali and the country Bangladesh only comes up in a highly complimentary and positive context, and that suits me fine.

To all Bangladesh posters:

I can from personal experience assure you the Moderators take reports - serious, justified reports - VERY SERIOUSLY. 

Read my signature. That is not an idle story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Classic Bangladesh, water, water and yet more water.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any BD user have the ear of a nice mod ? I think we need to make a Bangladesh thread dedicated to its beautiful landscapes and sights, a way to show the positive non concrete jungle side of Bangladesh.
> 
> We can get mods to sticky the thread so people can first have a look at Bangladesh before passing comments based on propaganda and preconceived notions about our country.
> 
> 
> What do you say brothers @Al-Ansar @Bilal9 @Homo Sapiens @Black_cats @Michael Corleone @Atlas @Avicenna @gom poa @X-ray Papa ?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the tag btw.



This used to be a very busy thread. Perhaps was a sticky too:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/beautiful-bangladesh.184378/page-69

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> *I have made five reports against awful language used on this thread, and all five have been acted upon, and the culprit warned.*


It's no big deal if you report any culprit post . I was not talking about it . I wanted to say that some of your compatriots love to abuse others and later report silently when they were abused back . I just wanted to say that ,*you are not one of them who love to play dirty politics* .Feel free to correct me if I am wrong .
Thank you very much for your reply .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Cryptic_distortion said:


> I met a few folks here who thinks being Muslim and Bengali are mutually exclusive. One of my university friend was shocked that you could be a Bengali and a Muslim at the same time. I met people in Kolkata who think the same way, and hate Muslims rather openly, but again i have met people who are very nice and welcoming.
> Ethnic identity is an ever evolving concept. Different people will have different answers to what it means to be a Bengali and it will change with time.
> Saswati Nath may be right in the sense that there is a decent number of Bengalis in West Bengal who think along the lines, that Islamic and Bengali cultures are mutually exclusive, and maybe a lot of Pakistanis think that too, but no point fighting them over their opinion, you can have your own definition of what it means to be a Bengali.


Well, the notion of such mutual exclusivity is prevalent among many from both Epar-Opar Bangla. But we can't ignore or refrain from examining the "background" or "personal story" of the preacher of such belief. In Bangladesh to put it straight, this notion was drilled into peoples mind by a certain quarter of mullahs. While in WB the backers of this notion is mainly refugees from desh-bhag, often bitter of their experience or just people who finds hating Muslims to be "trendy" (though none of these groups can claim the originality of the idea, they are just subscribers) In recent days BJP bigots are using this idea (& the people) to gain foothold in WB.

What I am trying to say is, yes, culture & identity is an ever evolving concept. But it's not an smooth process, it almost never was. So we should counter them with our own ideas & actually have that conversation. Because this idea has the potential to detract Bangladesh ftom it's course.

Personally I debate every single person who comes to me with this idea. Why? I know on a personal basis, I can & did gave them enough food for thought or even a pause....next time they weren't so sure of it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Atlas said:


> There is no big deal if you report any culprit post . I was not talking about it . I wanted to say that some of your compatriots love to abuse others and later report silently when they were abused back . I just wanted to say that ,*you are not one of them who love to play dirty politics* .



Never, ever.

Count on me if you want help. Any kind, any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> I can from personal experience assure you the Moderators take reports - serious, justified reports - VERY SERIOUSLY.


Surely they take report very seriously no disagreement here . Just other people have less time to report every abusive post as they can not form a gang . A gang can necessarily report more posts as they were at least 5/6 in numbers.

On the other hand who can not form a unity ,they can not report every post alone .



Joe Shearer said:


> Never, ever.
> 
> Count on me if you want help. Any kind, any time.


Yes that's what I was talking about that you are a good man (unlike most of your PDF compatriots) whom I respect . Thanks and regards .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Arthur said:


> Well, the notion of such mutual exclusivity is prevalent among many from both Epar-Opar Bangla. But we can't ignore or refrain from examining the "background" or "personal story" of the preacher of such belief. In Bangladesh to put it straight, this notion was drilled into peoples mind by a certain quarter of mullahs. While in WB the backers of this notion is mainly refugees from east, people who suffered the worse of desh-bhag (though neither of the group can claim the originality of the idea.) In recent days BJP bigots are using this idea (or the people) to gain foothold in WB.



Right on the nail.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Indeed, we represent our country on here and the way some of us behave with our own countrymen is deplorable and does not show the country in good light.



Why not take a pledge not to wash dirty linen in public? Why should one citizen criticise another in this kind of forum? Pardon my intervention; I say this as a sincere friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Joe Shearer said:


> Right on the nail.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not take a pledge not to wash dirty linen in public? Why should one citizen criticise another in this kind of forum? Pardon my intervention; I say this as a sincere friend.





Bhai, I appreciate your concern and I take the advice with an open heart and an open mind, but as I said in our earlier conversation some people don't want to get along.

The user in question isn't a 'citizen', not anymore anyway.

They just bicker, mock and abuse others who don't see everything from their perspective; a monochrome perspective.

Said individual is more concerned with whose mother copulated with how many random men and how many half brothers I may have.

You can't always get along with everyone, it's just how it's meant to be, life is full of unsavoury characters and experiences, the French put it aptly when they say - c'est la vie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

DalalErMaNodi said:


> You can't always get along with everyone, it's just how it's meant to be, life is full of unsavoury characters and experiences, the French put it aptly when they say - c'est la vie.



That's cheating, and you are spying on me. I just used that phrase in a private conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Joe Shearer said:


> That's cheating, and you are spying on me. I just used that phrase in a private conversation.




Well, what do you know, life is also full of surprises and funny coincidences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

Joe Shearer said:


> You have met some very peculiar people,


Right, I have interacted with WB folks all the way from middle school to my professional life, overall the interactions have been very positive, I meant to say some seem to believe Islam does not belong in Bengali culture definitely not the majority, and I do not expect you or anyone to apologize for bigots, we have enough Bigots in Bd who irrationally hates all the non-muslims.



Joe Shearer said:


> You may have either met the continuingly wounded refugee,



Some of my distant relatives are in Kolkata and live in one of the Muslim majority neighborhoods, most of the animosities I felt were from the auto or taxi drivers, esp when I was trying to hail a ride to visit them, maybe because the neighborhood i was trying to visit was less developed or a ghetto, one of the drivers shared a random Islamophobic story, on how he was stuck in a situation where he was the only "Bengali" with '20 Muslims' (meaning Bangladeshis) in an airport and some xyz Islamophobic rant. He told me others were not Bengali as they were Muslims. I did not pay enough attention, what stuck me was couple of years later when I introduced myself to a fellow student in US, and he was shocked by my last name, and was confused how can I be a muslim and Bengali at the same time. This guy is born and raised in US, I do not believe his confusion was coming from hate but from ignorance. I do not know about his family background, but i find it a little strange that his parents somehow made him believe muslims are not Bengalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bengali culture is more closely related to agnosticism than anything other specific religion, anybody who disagrees is trying to one up other Bengalis.


While other cultures are having identity crises of all sorts ranging from 'are we arabs' ? 'what are Indian Muslims, I'm Indian first', 'F america; BLM', 'are we Slavs or pure bred Europeans?'....


Our people are busy nitpicking amongst themselves, we are truly a bunch of delusional ingrates.

We are blessed with a beautiful language that has a rich history laced in tales of conflict, strife and suffering from which tales of the bravery of our fore fathers shine through. A language inseparable from our culture, a culture revolving around our language.

We are blessed with a colourful culture, that is one of the most, if not the most renowned in South Asia, ask anybody who knows a thing or two about history and they will all know what Bengal is and how Bengalis are supposed to be.

Our kingdoms stood tall even after the repeated attempts by foreigner mongrels of all skin shades under the sun but they couldn't bring us down.

What it took for them to subdue us, was for one of us to defect to them. For one of us to put personal gains over their loyalty to our Bangla Ma.

Our culture is so deeply and irrevocably ingrained in us, that we laid down own lives to preserve our simple Bengali way of life.

Our people have a history of leading the struggle from the front, be it the mughal periods, be it 1905, be it 1947, be it 1952, be 1965, be it 1971...

Our faith in our culture is so strong, some foreigners mistake it for a 'superiority complex'.


Even with all these blessings that bind us together, a few of us from both sides of the Bengali spectrum are not happy with the way things are.

Why are we this way ? Why do we have to be like the others ?


Why can't we be Bengali before all else and Bengali all the way through, is being Bengali not enough ?

Is speaking Bangla, eating like Bengali, living like Bengali, being born in the blessed arms of a Bengali mother not enough affirmation of our Bengali-ness ?

Why are we trying to pick bones, when none exist ?


Indeed, those who seek to demarcate a fine like between the two Bengals and claim ownership over the Bengali culture all for themselves are misguided.

Such people must be shown the ill in their ways, but it must be shown in a loving and caring manner. Foul language, rarely serves little purpose other than to send people even farther away.


But what I see on the ground isn't promising, we are doing ourselves no favours, both sides are to blame.

Just open any YouTube comments section or Facebook comments and one can see the two flavours of Bengalis at each others throats, one says 'rendian', the other reminds us of 71 and says something along the lines of 'Jihadi'.

We will remain the laughing stock of the region until we fix this, West Bengal is already not matching up to its potential nor does New Delhi care much for West Bengal. Biharis beat up west Bengal government transport drives, stole their buses after they entered Bihari jurisdiction and WB state government couldn't do a thing.

We Bangladeshis aren't doing much better either, we are comparing ourselves with our two neighbours, one of which is poor like us and the other is.... The less said about that other genocidal lot the better. We should compare ourselves to something we seek to become, if we are comparing ourselves with other South Asian countries then we are a dumb, dumb people.



Grow up Bengalis, embrace thy brethren and give up on this us Vs them mentality, ignore those who speak ill or sow discord between our people.


Anyway enough rambling for today, I'm too lazy to proofread this, forgive any typos and as always this is my own individual opinion based on my observations.

You are all free to critique or disagree.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Cryptic_distortion said:


> Right, I have interacted with WB folks all the way from middle school to my professional life, overall the interactions have been very positive, I meant to say some seem to believe Islam does not belong in Bengali culture definitely not the majority, and I do not expect you or anyone to apologize for bigots, we have enough Bigots in Bd who irrationally hates all the non-muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my distant relatives are in Kolkata and live in one of the Muslim majority neighborhoods, most of the animosities I felt were from the auto or taxi drivers, esp when I was trying to hail a ride to visit them, maybe because the neighborhood i was trying to visit was less developed or a ghetto, one of the drivers shared a random Islamophobic story, on how he was stuck in a situation where he was the only "Bengali" with '20 Muslims' (meaning Bangladeshis) in an airport and some xyz Islamophobic rant. He told me others were not Bengali as they were Muslims. I did not pay enough attention, what stuck me was couple of years later when I introduced myself to a fellow student in US, and he was shocked by my last name, and was confused how can I be a muslim and Bengali at the same time. This guy is born and raised in US, I do not believe his confusion was coming from hate but from ignorance. I do not know about his family background, but i find it a little strange that his parents somehow made him believe muslims are not Bengalis.



Providence preserve me from the bad images created by these morons.

I am curious; what do you mean Muslim majority neighborhoods?


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

Joe Shearer said:


> Providence preserve me from the bad images created by these morons.
> 
> I am curious; what do you mean Muslim majority neighborhoods?


My extended family lives in a neighborhood called " Musolman Para" ( I dont know whether only that neighborhood is called Musolman Para or if its a generic name to a Muslim neighborhood)I do not recall the exact location, about 45 mins or hr from salt lake city I believe. Its a place a typical tourist from bd would not go to.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Cryptic_distortion said:


> My extended family lives in a neighborhood called " Musolman Para" ( I dont know whether only that neighborhood is called Musolman Para or if its a generic name to a Muslim neighborhood)I do not recall the exact location, about 45 mins or hr from salt lake city I believe. Its a place a typical tourist from bd would not go to.



Must be on the Barrackpore Trunk Road. Can't think of any area elsewhere. I have been in a predominantly Muslim settlement in BagBazar, on the river, but it was still BagBazar.

Very puzzling.

Yes, Bangladesh tourists would typically stay in Little Bangladesh, the area I defined, totally central, or in the hotels on the VIP Road, leading out of the airport.

A very respectable area is Park Circus, and also a centre for some of the best food.

PS: I am an idiot. That is where the Bangladesh Deputy High Commission is!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Cryptic_distortion said:


> My extended family lives in a neighborhood called " Musolman Para" ( I dont know whether only that neighborhood is called Musolman Para or if its a generic name to a Muslim neighborhood)I do not recall the exact location, about 45 mins or hr from salt lake city I believe. Its a place a typical tourist from bd would not go to.




It's in north 24 parganas, I have distant family there too. 

Interesting how we are all somehow related.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It's in north 24 parganas, I have distant family there too.
> 
> Interesting how we are all somehow related.



There is such a place in Panihati, technically that is in North 24 Parganas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Joe Shearer said:


> Let me state bluntly that whoever in Kolkata feels that being Muslim and being Bangali are mutually exclusive is an ***. A total thundering ***. You have met some very peculiar people, quite probably somebody with my background, that is, a refugee from East Bengal.
> 
> I am not apologising for them, because it is not for me to apologise for every bigot you encounter; life is too short for that. Only let me say that in a culture where for a ceremonial feast, a Hindu host would clearly demarcate specific seating for specific groups, including Muslims, the idea of excluding Muslims is utterly ridiculous. A Muslim might object to the way these customs were implemented, and seek perfect equality, but Brahmins (and two other castes) got priority at these, even above the family members, whether or not the hosting family belonged to these three themselves.
> 
> So for someone to say or to hint that they thought Muslims were not Bangali is ridiculous.
> 
> You may have either met the continuingly wounded refugee, like the family of my friend Somok Roy, whose brothers Tathagata and Saugata are politicians; I enclose a link to Tathagata's latest outrage so that you can see for yourself what abnormal people can say or do, far beyond whatever you have said here.
> 
> The point I am making is that Saugata is a very prominent member of the Trinamool Congress; if anyone describes the TMC as anti-Muslim, he will have his listeners rolling on the floor with laughter.
> 
> The other possibility is that you met someone who is upset by the presence of extremely nasty gangster elements all from the UP and Bihar regions. They are strong in Watgunge and Topsia, and are laws unto themselves. There was that notorious incident where they trapped a DC away from his police guard and gouged out his eyes. EVERY respectable citizen hates these goons, and unfortunately they happen to be Muslim, so they forget Bangali Muslims and concentrate their fire on these very prominent and very unsavoury characters.
> 
> Please try to understand the context and be sure that if Kolkata were anti-Muslim, forget about anti-Bangladeshi, then the location between Lenin Sarani (the old Dharmatola Street), Rafi Ahmed Kidwai Avenue (the old Wellesley Street), Mirza Ghalib Street (formerly Free School Street) and Ripon Street would not be an area where Bangladesh currency is accepted for exchange, phone connections offering cheap rates to Bangladesh are available and the hotels and lodging houses are totally oriented towards Bangladeshi travellers.
> 
> PS: Do the new names of the old streets tell you anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> I consider myself a Bangal, although I am an Indian citizen and a loyal patriot. *I have made five reports against awful language used on this thread, and all five have been acted upon, and the culprit warned.
> *
> _*Eitarey koye hather sukh.*_
> 
> You may feel that this is a harsh step; I will not hesitate to take it on behalf of my brothers. Don't worry, even if you have something nasty to say about me, I recognise flesh of my flesh, blood of my blood. Remember that I fought with Nilgiri, not once but many times, when he bullied Bangladeshi members; those posts are still on record.
> 
> We are very good friends now, but the name Bangali and the country Bangladesh only comes up in a highly complimentary and positive context, and that suits me fine.
> 
> To all Bangladesh posters:
> 
> I can from personal experience assure you the Moderators take reports - serious, justified reports - VERY SERIOUSLY.
> 
> Read my signature. That is not an idle story.



Dada apnakey Lal Salaam. Bhalo bolechhen. Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bengali culture is more closely related to agnosticism than anything other specific religion, anybody who disagrees is trying to one up other Bengalis.
> 
> 
> While other cultures are having identity crises of all sorts ranging from 'are we arabs' ? 'what are Indian Muslims, I'm Indian first', 'F america; BLM', 'are we Slavs or pure bred Europeans?'....
> 
> 
> Our people are busy nitpicking amongst themselves, we are truly a bunch of delusional ingrates.
> 
> We are blessed with a beautiful language that has a rich history laced in tales of conflict, strife and suffering from which tales of the bravery of our fore fathers shine through. A language inseparable from our culture, a culture revolving around our language.
> 
> We are blessed with a colourful culture, that is one of the most, if not the most renowned in South Asia, ask anybody who knows a thing or two about history and they will all know what Bengal is and how Bengalis are supposed to be.
> 
> Our kingdoms stood tall even after the repeated attempts by foreigner mongrels of all skin shades under the sun but they couldn't bring us down.
> 
> What it took for them to subdue us, was for one of us to defect to them. For one of us to put personal gains over their loyalty to our Bangla Ma.
> 
> Our culture is so deeply and irrevocably ingrained in us, that we laid down own lives to preserve our simple Bengali way of life.
> 
> Our people have a history of leading the struggle from the front, be it the mughal periods, be it 1905, be it 1947, be it 1952, be 1965, be it 1971...
> 
> Our faith in our culture is so strong, some foreigners mistake it for a 'superiority complex'.
> 
> 
> Even with all these blessings that bind us together, a few of us from both sides of the Bengali spectrum are not happy with the way things are.
> 
> Why are we this way ? Why do we have to be like the others ?
> 
> 
> Why can't we be Bengali before all else and Bengali all the way through, is being Bengali not enough ?
> 
> Is speaking Bangla, eating like Bengali, living like Bengali, being born in the blessed arms of a Bengali mother not enough affirmation of our Bengali-ness ?
> 
> Why are we trying to pick bones, when none exist ?
> 
> 
> Indeed, those who seek to demarcate a fine like between the two Bengals and claim ownership over the Bengali culture all for themselves are misguided.
> 
> Such people must be shown the ill in their ways, but it must be shown in a loving and caring manner. Foul language, rarely serves little purpose other than to send people even farther away.
> 
> 
> But what I see on the ground isn't promising, we are doing ourselves no favours, both sides are to blame.
> 
> Just open any YouTube comments section or Facebook comments and one can see the two flavours of Bengalis at each others throats, one says 'rendian', the other reminds us of 71 and says something along the lines of 'Jihadi'.
> 
> We will remain the laughing stock of the region until we fix this, West Bengal is already not matching up to its potential nor does New Delhi care much for West Bengal. Biharis beat up west Bengal government transport drives, stole their buses after they entered Bihari jurisdiction and WB state government couldn't do a thing.
> 
> We Bangladeshis aren't doing much better either, we are comparing ourselves with our two neighbours, one of which is poor like us and the other is.... The less said about that other genocidal lot the better. We should compare ourselves to something we seek to become, if we are comparing ourselves with other South Asian countries then we are a dumb, dumb people.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up Bengalis, embrace thy brethren and give up on this us Vs them mentality, ignore those who speak ill or sow discord between our people.
> 
> 
> Anyway enough rambling for today, I'm too lazy to proofread this, forgive any typos and as always this is my own individual opinion based on my observations.
> 
> You are all free to critique or disagree.


Very well said . You would get another positive rating from me ,only if I have this ability to give it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> Very well said . You would get another positive rating from me ,only if I have this ability to give it .



Ditto here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Bilal9 said:


> No this is a legit tag.
> 
> There used to be a thread called "Beautiful Bangladesh". See if you can revive it and make it sticky by asking our mod. @krash your gracious action is needed please.



I've created a new thread and provided the link for the old thread in it. The old thread had too many broken links and off topic discussions, so would not have served the purpose.

The Beautiful Bangladesh.

Please invite your compatriots to contribute in the thread. Once it has exceeded two pages, let me know and I will make it a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

krash said:


> I've created a new thread and provided the link for the old thread in it. The old thread had too many broken links and off topic discussions, so would not have served the purpose.
> 
> The Beautiful Bangladesh.
> 
> Please invite your compatriots to contribute in the thread. Once it has exceeded two pages, let me know and I will make it a sticky.


Please at least make a sticky head in Bangladesh defense forum so that people can find it easily. Otherwise people will lose it's track I am afraid .

I don't think our compatriots often visit other forums except this one ( BDF) .

@krash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

krash said:


> I've created a new thread and provided the link for the old thread in it. The old thread had too many broken links and off topic discussions, so would not have served the purpose.
> 
> The Beautiful Bangladesh.
> 
> Please invite your compatriots to contribute in the thread. Once it has exceeded two pages, let me know and I will make it a sticky.



Many Many Thanks. Shukria Bhaisaab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Atlas said:


> Please at least make a sticky head in Bangladesh defense forum so that people can find it easily. Otherwise people will lose it's track I am afraid .
> 
> I don't think our compatriots often visit other forums except this one ( BDF) .
> 
> @krash



Done.



Bilal9 said:


> Many Many Thanks. Shukria Bhaisaab.



No worries at all. Lemme know if I can help with anything else as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

krash said:


> Done


Thanks a lot brother  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

If anybody's into video gaming,

Trailer of *Zero Hour*, forthcoming Bangladeshi multiplayer game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> If anybody's into video gaming,
> 
> Trailer of *Zero Hour*, forthcoming Bangladeshi multiplayer game.



Damn that was nice. Well done!! 






Review here, not bad for a first effort. But the evaluation is against first world mutiplayer platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Guys do you think guns and other type of firearms should be legalised in Bangladesh similar to USA and parts of Pakistan and Middle eastern states? 

I would love to own a AK-47. 

@DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys do you think guns and other type of firearms should be legalised in Bangladesh similar to USA and parts of Pakistan and Middle eastern states?
> 
> I would love to own a AK-47.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky


Nope nope nope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys do you think guns and other type of firearms should be legalised in Bangladesh similar to USA and parts of Pakistan and Middle eastern states?
> 
> I would love to own a AK-47.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky





Yeah, picture 2011 to 2015 turmoil (hartals, oborods and hefazat sit-ins) with guns.


Recipe for a civil war.


We can't get 90% of private hospitals to renew their licenses even after having a whole organization DGHS set up for exactly this process, how exactly do you expect us to exercise control over arms ?


It ought to stay illegal the way it is, can you imagine angry Bengalis pulling out guns during random street quarrels ?



I would like to own a gun sure but not like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys do you think guns and other type of firearms should be legalised in Bangladesh similar to USA and parts of Pakistan and Middle eastern states?
> 
> I would love to own a AK-47.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky



I am surprised this is even a question.
Look up gun death stats in the US.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yeah, picture 2011 to 2015 turmoil (hartals, oborods and hefazat sit-ins) with guns.
> 
> 
> Recipe for a civil war.
> 
> 
> We can't get 90% of private hospitals to renew their licenses even after having a whole organization DGHS set up for exactly this process, how exactly do you expect us to exercise control over arms ?
> 
> 
> It ought to stay illegal the way it is, can you imagine angry Bengalis pulling out guns during random street quarrels ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to own a gun sure but not like this.


bengalis aren't civilized... it would be worse than the black/white or gang related violence of US...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> bengalis aren't civilized... it would be worse than the black/white or gang related violence of US...


Lol it would be a disaster. Bangladeshi people by nature does not give a F to the cops. If guns are introduced then the law enforcement will be staying under the mercy of the common people.


----------



## Bilal9

To all Muslim brothers/sisters, hearty felicitations for Bakri Eid! Eid Mubarak All!

I will be out for a few days...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> To all Muslim brothers/sisters, hearty felicitations for Bakri Eid! Eid Mubarak All!
> 
> I will be out for a few days...




Eid Mubarak brother, my sincerest felicitations to you on this occasion, have a good one and most importantly stay safe.


Regards,
AK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DalalErMaNodi




----------



## gom poa




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


>



Ken ason bodda ? 

Chittang er obosta ken, Corona kicchoy orai falar...


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Ken ason bodda ?
> 
> Chittang er obosta ken, Corona kicchoy orai falar...


aci alhamdulillah bhai, obosta besi serious o no, besi vala o no... motamuti.
i gramot taki, akono a'rar kacakaci kono gramot viras'or kono news no pai.
tarpor'o sotorko takon eri..


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


> aci alhamdulillah bhai, obosta besi serious o no, besi vala o no... motamuti.
> i gramot taki, akono a'rar kacakaci kono gramot viras'or kono news no pai.
> tarpor'o sotorko takon eri..




Bala bala, shabdan takho.

Ar barir ende ugge fua te shoddi oyyil a ri, ite re hospital Loy geyye Corona mone gori.

Besara tte Corona no asil kintu hospital ot khon ugge patient er tun Corona lagi geyye.


Atellay ai khoide hospital ot no jaoun ei bala.


Ei shomoy shokol prochesta goron de ze shoddi khashi no on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


>


heaven?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> heaven?




Close enough, next best thing in fact.

St. Martin's Island is heaven.




DalalErMaNodi said:


>




Tell you what, the government ought to preserve the coral reef at St. Martin's, some gawars pay good money to get chucks of it as 'mementos'. 

That and set up a flashy pier and floating restaurant, possibly hotel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Close enough, next best thing in fact.
> 
> St. Martin's Island is heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, the government ought to preserve the coral reef at St. Martin's, some gawars pay good money to get chucks of it as 'mementos'.
> 
> That and set up a flashy pier and floating restaurant, possibly hotel.


Not surprised given Bengali stupidity, I reckon tourism should not be encouraged in this place to protect habitat


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


>



Bhai great posts on Mithamoin, Mahamaya and St. Martin. 

Let's post these types of tourism images and video posts from now on in the sticky 'Beautiful Bangladesh' thread. Probably more appropriate there.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Bhai great posts on Mithamoin, Mahamaya and St. Martin.
> 
> Let's post these types of tourism images and video posts from now on in the sticky 'Beautiful Bangladesh' thread. Probably more appropriate there.




Honestly, no clue how this ended up being posted here.

Was intending to post it in the 'Beautiful Bangladesh' thread.


Too many things on my mind these days, probably wasn't paying attention.



Anyways, reposted into the BB thread.


Btw, we've nearly turned it into a 'Nice Dalan Kotha in Bangladesh' thread by posting all those photos of buildings.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Honestly, no clue how this ended up being posted here.
> 
> Was intending to post it in the 'Beautiful Bangladesh' thread.
> 
> 
> Too many things on my mind these days, probably wasn't paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, reposted into the BB thread.
> 
> 
> Btw, we've nearly turned it into a 'Nice Dalan Kotha in Bangladesh' thread by posting all those photos of buildings.



I will stop posting Dalan Kotha over there. No more - promise! 

There is a thread for this already - I forgot, "Recent Urban Development in Bangladesh", I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

*Someone asked how Rafiques are born *

Had to painstakingly cut and upload this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> *Someone asked how Rafiques are born *
> 
> Had to painstakingly cut and upload this



if only bangla was made national language of Pakistan, today our Pakistani brothers would understand gems like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> *Someone asked how Rafiques are born *
> 
> Had to painstakingly cut and upload this


Well.....that escalated quickly......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> *Someone asked how Rafiques are born *
> 
> Had to painstakingly cut and upload this



Yo WTF dude? *

This is how low Bangla film dialogue has sunk to...

That 'term' describes half the people in Bangladesh....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=184523379773840





SAK going ballistic at Bangladesh being called 'Poor'....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=184523379773840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAK going ballistic at Bangladesh being called 'Poor'....


That's just SAK/Ashiq in a nutshell: bombastic statements and unparalleled strawmanning to mask insecurities about Bangladesh's state of affairs, be that poverty or stalemate in air force modernisation.
The Lebanese twitter account merely stated an objective fact; Our post-BBS inflation GNI of USD 2000 does not qualify us as a "wealthy" state by any economic yardstick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Al-Ansar said:


> That's just SAK/Ashiq in a nutshell: bombastic statements and unparalleled strawmanning to mask insecurities about Bangladesh's state of affairs, be that poverty or stalemate in air force modernisation.
> The twitter account mentioned an objective fact: our post-BBS inflation GNI of USD 2000 does not qualify us as a "wealthy" state by any economic yardstick.




I like how he omitted the per capita income of both the nations in question.

There can be no comparison without taking GDP (nominal) per capita into account.

Lebanese are 5 times as rich as Bangladeshis.


Lebanese I know look 10x richer than they actually are, these people spend alot on their exhibitionist lifestyle.


Indeed, The Lebanese know how to dress to Impress.

Beirut isn't called the 'Paris' of the Middle East for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=184523379773840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAK going ballistic at Bangladesh being called 'Poor'....



SAK has something up his butt about Arab folks. 

Assistance is always given with humanitarian gesture in times of disaster. Doesn't matter who is rich or poor.

Main point is we cannot correct Lebanese attitudes about Bangladesh until things change overseas. With a million plus Bangladeshis there (mostly unskilled such as maids and laborers) what else are they going to think of us?

However in the US/EU there is definitely intermarriage between upper middle class Pakistanis and Bangladeshis with Lebanese folks.

When we stop sending our destitute people overseas to earn money and remittance (maybe change the situation to highly paid skilled laborers such as electricians, plumbers and preferably engineers/doctors), then we will gain the respect SAK is clamoring for.

We should also create solid living-wage jobs for these unskilled and semi-skilled people at home. With 100 SEZ's in the offing and a dozen going online in less than a couple of years, things will change rather soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I like how he omitted the per capita income of both the nations in question.
> 
> There can be no comparison without taking GDP (nominal) per capita into account.
> 
> Lebanese are 5 times as rich as Bangladeshis.
> 
> 
> Lebanese I know look 10x richer than they actually are, these people spend alot on their exhibitionist lifestyle.
> 
> 
> Indeed, The Lebanese know how to dress to Impress.
> 
> Beirut isn't called the 'Paris' of the Middle East for nothing.





Bilal9 said:


> SAK has something up his butt about Arab folks.
> 
> Assistance is always given with humanitarian gesture in times of disaster. Doesn't matter who is rich or poor.
> 
> Main point is we cannot correct Lebanese attitudes about Bangladesh until things change overseas. With a million plus Bangladeshis there (mostly unskilled such as maids and laborers) what else are they going to think of us?
> 
> However in the US/EU there is definitely intermarriage between upper middle class Pakistanis and Bangladeshis with Lebanese folks.
> 
> When we stop sending our destitute people overseas to earn money and remittance (maybe change the situation to highly paid skilled laborers such as electricians, plumbers and preferably engineers/doctors), then we will gain the respect SAK is clamoring for.
> 
> We should also create solid living-wage jobs for these unskilled and semi-skilled people at home. With 100 SEZ's in the offing and a dozen going online in less than a couple of years, things will change rather soon.



General Lebanese mindset notwithstanding, I do not think the tweet in question came from a place of malice but rather from appreciation of an impoverished nation coming to aid of another country and yet not getting due appreciation from the international media. SAK somehow managed to misconstrue it as an insult.

His mind is probably stuck in the utopia he has created for himself where BD is a superpower thanks to BAF's imaginary procurement spree of fighter jets encompassing Su-30s, Su-35s, Super Hornets, MiG-35s, J-10Cs, EFTs, etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DAC-->CXB flights now running thrice daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> DAC-->CXB flights now running daily



CTG and CXB airports need to be expanded, services improved and their array of amenities needs to be increased. 

Let's discount CXB for a while, it isn't a international airport but CTG is and it's condition is not great. 


Especially on the amenities side, it's very lacking, people crowd outside the arrivals gate and so on. 


Government must do something about it. 

CTG also has an unmistakably dingy vibe, but then that's the theme with Chittagong, the neglected sister of pampered Dhaka. 


Apart from GEC circle, Patenga port road, Airport highway and Khulshi/Foyslake area Chittagong city lacks good roads. 

Compared to Dhaka where the entire upscale and middle class areas have decent roads. 


More needs to be done for Chittagong, a lot more.


Unfortunately, the government is more busy with trying to fix Dhaka, which is a cesspool beyond fixing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> CTG and CXB airports need to be expanded, services improved and their array of amenities needs to be increased.
> 
> Let's discount CXB for a while, it isn't a international airport but CTG is and it's condition is not great.
> 
> 
> Especially on the amenities side, it's very lacking, people crowd outside the arrivals gate and so on.
> 
> 
> Government must do something about it.
> 
> CTG also has an unmistakably dingy vibe, but then that's the theme with Chittagong, the neglected sister of pampered Dhaka.
> 
> 
> Apart from GEC circle, Patenga port road, Airport highway and Khulshi/Foyslake area Chittagong city lacks good roads.
> 
> Compared to Dhaka where the entire upscale and middle class areas have decent roads.
> 
> 
> More needs to be done for Chittagong, a lot more.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the government is more busy with trying to fix Dhaka, which is a cesspool beyond fixing.



All of Bangladesh is a cesspool. Slowly but surely, things are progressing I feel. Chittagong's time will come as well.

All industrial countries have gone though this stage, including Korea and Taiwan. Same story.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks Brother...now you know where your tea comes from.




Bhai, I would really like for you to read this thread, specifically my exchange with the user you just called 'Brother'.








The mods have cleaned up the more vile comments but many openly racist comments still remain.


Please read this thread - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/list...ors-in-the-offing.680104/page-3#post-12621330


I would stop short of using the endearing term 'brother' for a racist bigot such as that user.


I haven't reported most of those posts so they don't get deleted. I have done this for the benefit of other Bengalis who hold a misconception that they're our brothers.


Call me a cynic but Bengalis have no brothers, we only have ourselves.

We are the piñata of the region, even those with half our education and per capita income call us 'Bhikari'.

In Chittagonian, we say lathi Khattol, literally the katal that gets kicked around for no reason. @gom poa you familiar with this expression ?

Bangladeshis have only other Bangladeshi to back them up, and of course the nice people of West Bengal (nice ones not the superiority complex clowns).


We Bengalis will never get respect from these people, they are brought up this way, to look down on Bengalis.


I doesn't matter to me really, I have seen enough of the world to know that in the real world out there, PDF big mouths are mice, while Bangladeshis are well respected in the west as a law abiding community that doesn't have a propensity to explode.



Bengalis may cheat other Bengalis but they will never hate you for what you are, they will not feel angry towards your continued existence.



Nature has a strange way of righting wrongs, that's all I'll say.


Dear Deshi brothers, don't respond to the haters.



Remember but one thing, when they decided to make us the target of their mindless hatred, they inevitably harmed themselves.


I take great pride in knowing the fact that our continued success is their failure, that some racist Bengali hater somewhere is muttering to himself how he wants Bangladeshis to suffer and wither and yet to his dismay we don't.


So we must proceed onward, for every step we take in the right direction, every inch we cover in the long path towards success is one more inch in the increasing long list of things to rue for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bhai, I would really like for you to read this thread, specifically my exchange with the user you just called 'Brother'.
> 
> 
> View attachment 660864
> 
> 
> 
> The mods have cleaned up the more vile comments but many openly racist comments still remain.
> 
> 
> Please read this thread - https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/list...ors-in-the-offing.680104/page-3#post-12621330
> 
> 
> I would stop short of using the endearing term 'brother' for a racist bigot such as that user.
> 
> 
> I haven't reported most of those posts so they don't get deleted. I have done this for the benefit of other Bengalis who hold a misconception that they're our brothers.
> 
> 
> Call me a cynic but Bengalis have no brothers, we only have ourselves.
> 
> We are the piñata of the region, even those with half our education and per capita income call us 'Bhikari'.
> 
> In Chittagonian, we say lathi Khattol, literally the katal that gets kicked around for no reason. @gom poa you familiar with this expression ?
> 
> Bangladeshis have only other Bangladeshi to back them up, and of course the nice people of West Bengal (nice ones not the superiority complex clowns).
> 
> 
> We Bengalis will never get respect from these people, they are brought up this way, to look down on Bengalis.
> 
> 
> I doesn't matter to me really, I have seen enough of the world to know that in the real world out there, PDF big mouths are mice, while Bangladeshis are well respected in the west as a law abiding community that doesn't have a propensity to explode.



I know some folks may say all sorts of things when they get mad. But later they will repent inwardly (but not express it outwardly because of huge ego). No need to waste time with folks like that. They are responsible for their irresponsible behavior and will pay eventually.

Not every citizen of every global entity have their mentality and feet planted firmly and practically on the ground. The world is not perfect and neither are these folks. We don't seek or demand respect from all and sundry. Only our friends and business allies matter. Whom we should choose carefully as a nation.

We should surround ourselves with productive development partners (like China) and folks who are proven change-makers. Not exploiters and 'Faida-Uthanewala' looters.

The reason some trolls in PDF have a sore point about Bangladesh is propaganda in their country. Some don't care about Bangladesh either way. We should be fine with both.

We are in a mission to change hearts and minds with our behavior, that may be the only option. But only with those who can HELP us develop.

Better that you be the saner, morally taller person and a responsible advocate and ambassador of your proud nation. If you see abusive posters, "ignore" them and report them. No need to engage them. They will never see you return any posts.

If someone wants to call us names as Bangladeshis, let them. Does that change facts on the ground in our country or in our daily lives? It only makes them look less than spectacular publicly. Facts are facts. We are what we are and deciders of our own destiny. Dogs Bark but the caravan moves on.

If a vicious animal bites you, there is no logic to bite them back. Just extricate yourself out of the situation with dignity, hold your head high and move on. As an individual, your ethnicity is uniquely you, part of your DNA descriptor. There are no apologies needed, nor any need to bring yourself down to the level of these malcontent people.

Hope you don't mind my little rant...


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Right, so calling the jamati shill out has put me on the receiving end of 2 warning points and 2 soft warnings in under a week, Time to get banned, I suppose. 


Time to join @Black_cats. 

@Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Atlas just a heads-up for you brothers; don't argue with that guy, he will report you and probably make up lies on GHQ about how you are an Indian agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Right, so calling the jamati shill out has put me on the receiving end of 2 warning points and 2 soft warnings in under a week, Time to get banned, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Time to join @Black_cats.
> 
> @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Atlas just a heads-up for you brothers; don't argue with that guy, he will report you and probably make up lies on GHQ about how you are an Indian agent.


Idunes magi? Nah it’s fine he knows not to mess with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Right, so calling the jamati shill out has put me on the receiving end of 2 warning points and 2 soft warnings in under a week, Time to get banned, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Time to join @Black_cats.
> 
> @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone @Atlas just a heads-up for you brothers; don't argue with that guy, he will report you and probably make up lies on GHQ about how you are an Indian agent.


I generally don't talk to him you Know brother. It's just waste of time and mind replying someone who tag everyone as BAL cheerleader and indian stooge who does not agree with him ,lol.

Don't mess with him before your warning points expire. If you can ignore his rant completely , it's very easy to live.

If all of us can ignore his posts , he will be neutralized automatically.

Or you can be tricky when reply to him. Just don't give him the chance to complain. It's better to counter him with cool head THB.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Atlas said:


> I generally don't talk to him you Know brother. It's just waste of time and mind replying someone who tag everyone as BAL cheerleader and indian stooge who does not agree with him ,lol.
> 
> Don't mess with him before your warning points expire. If you can ignore his rant completely , it's very easy to live.
> 
> If all of us can ignore his posts , he will be neutralized automatically.
> 
> Or you can be tricky when reply to him. Just don't give him the chance to complain. It's better to counter him with cool head THB.




I have never abused him actually, I don't direct cuss words towards users on here, I'm not that foolhardy. 


He just reports my post for 'propaganda' and 'Indian agent'... Even reported me for calling him a seditionist and an exile, how he felt insulted by those two words is beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I have never abused him actually, I don't direct cuss words towards users on here, I'm not that foolhardy.
> 
> 
> He just reports my post for 'propaganda' and 'Indian agent'... Even reported me for calling him a seditionist and an exile, how he felt insulted by those two words is beyond me.


Make sure to appeal any unfair reports. The strikes do count towards a ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I have never abused him actually, I don't direct cuss words towards users on here, I'm not that foolhardy.
> 
> 
> He just reports my post for 'propaganda' and 'Indian agent'... Even reported me for calling him a seditionist and an exile, how he felt insulted by those two words is beyond me.


You do not have to abuse him first time .He is cry baby who will keep abusing you and others ,but want indemnity for himself . If you abuse him back , he will report against you .

Same happened to me too .I got soft warning a week ago . Thankfully moderators also took proper action when I informed them about his provocative post against me.

So if you want to counter him , report button is the only way .He is only one piece of item among Bangladeshi posters .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Al-Ansar said:


> Make sure to appeal any unfair reports. The strikes do count towards a ban.


@DalalErMaNodi , @Al-Ansar is right . And I believe that the idem want you to get banned , so that he can score in empty field. Even if the strikes will be fore repeated violation , they count as 2 waning point . And 3 active warning point will cause you 7 days banned . And 4 point will 2 weeks ban .

read this method please . I was banned for 23 days because I think I got 2 waning point instead of one few months ago . I was unaware of this point system . *TBH , I did not even know that there was a section named GHQ where banned users can post!
*
Here is the thread related to warning points. Please take a look for better understanding , so that in future you can remain alert .

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/warning-level.619064/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Atlas said:


> @DalalErMaNodi , @Al-Ansar is right . And I believe that the idem want you to get banned , so that he can score in empty field. Even if the strikes will be fore repeated violation , they count as 2 waning point . And 3 active warning point will cause you 7 days banned . And 4 point will 2 weeks ban .
> 
> read this method please . I was banned for 23 days because I think I got 2 waning point instead of one few months ago . I was unaware of this point system . *TBH , I did not even know that there was a section named GHQ where banned users can post!
> *
> Here is the thread related to warning points. Please take a look for better understanding , so that in future you can remain alert .
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/warning-level.619064/


.

Thanks, this is most helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys use the "ignore" button in people's profiles. I have so many people on "ignore".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Chiro
Unnoto​





Shir
​@DalalErMaNodi


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Al-Ansar said:


> Chiro
> Unnoto​
> View attachment 662023
> 
> Shir
> ​@DalalErMaNodi





Hahahaha, my man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Gosh! The darkness almost fools one into thinking we like in a civilised nation, but then the Sun comes out and the truth comes to the fore.


The people who put political campaign posters on flyovers and MRT pillars should be shot, makes the whole thing look hideous.

Government should back Bidyanondo foundation's drive to remove those posters and turn them into notebooks.








OMG! Khulna city is so clean, doesn't even look like Bangladesh.

Kudos to the Khulna city corporation.

Meanwhile, Chittagong city corporation goru-sors are busy sucking their thumbs and sitting on their arses all day long, plebeians.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@gom poa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2345144965793854






Bloody militants, they're making the lives of these innocent Bangladeshis miserable.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys is it true that Hindus and Jews are more cunning and shrewed than muslims?
> 
> I have heard this hundreds of times that Hindus and Jews are very smart and cunning. On the other hand muslims are perceived to be more naive, hot headed and straight forward.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Bilal9 @bluesky @Michael Corleone



I heard Muslims have good dance numbers :


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I heard Muslims have good dance numbers :
> 
> View attachment 662381


Lol tbh in Bangladesh I have heard this many times that muslims are physically more stronger while Hindus tend to be more cunning.


----------



## Che palle

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys is it true that Hindus and Jews are more cunning and shrewed than muslims?
> 
> I have heard this hundreds of times that Hindus and Jews are very smart and cunning. On the other hand muslims are perceived to be more naive, hot headed and straight forward.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Bilal9 @bluesky @Michael Corleone


Have you nothing better to do? Piss off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> Guys is it true that Hindus and Jews are more cunning and shrewed than muslims?
> 
> I have heard this hundreds of times that Hindus and Jews are very smart and cunning. On the other hand muslims are perceived to be more naive, hot headed and straight forward.
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Bilal9 @bluesky @Michael Corleone


Don’t know where you heard about Hindus lmao but Jews are definitely cunning and ill witted whereas Muslims are more susceptible to be patient and docile before snapping


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky 

Sad reality of people of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 662469
> 
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky
> 
> Sad reality of people of BD.


disgusting vai....


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 662469
> 
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky
> 
> Sad reality of people of BD.


What’s with the low quality post?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Michael Corleone said:


> What’s with the low quality post?


Shakib's daughter posted in a sunflower garden and people commented not to visit patkhet.

I don't think I need to explain what is patkhet you are smart enough.


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Let’s not give faggots our time of the day



This Ram-Patha is 'ignored' from my visible posts. I suggest you all do the same. Why waste time with idiots who have an axe to grind for no reason? Khet er gushti khet....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The new UI is rad, just need some tweak on user banner


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> The new UI is rad, just need some tweak on user banner




Post like history and ratings are gone, some users usernames can't be viewed, flags only be viewed from inside user profiles, UI looks like a kids dating forum. 


Defence forum ought to have rugged to the point UI like old one, now this is more confusing than ever. 


Harder to navigate even. 


Proper eye sore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Post like history and ratings are gone, some users usernames can't be viewed, flags only be viewed from inside user profiles, UI looks like a kids dating forum.
> 
> 
> Defence forum ought to have rugged to the point UI like old one, now this is more confusing than ever.
> 
> 
> Harder to navigate even.
> 
> 
> Proper eye sore.



I am agree, this not suit for defense forum

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Post like history and ratings are gone, some users usernames can't be viewed, flags only be viewed from inside user profiles, UI looks like a kids dating forum.
> 
> 
> Defence forum ought to have rugged to the point UI like old one, now this is more confusing than ever.
> 
> 
> Harder to navigate even.
> 
> 
> Proper eye sore.


You’re a karma whore  reddit is there for that 

I can see the flags though. 
the work is ongoing I reckon. Itried to post but the forum went under upgrades

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> You’re a karma whore  reddit is there for that
> 
> I can see the flags though.
> the work is ongoing I reckon. Itried to post but the forum went under upgrades




Neagtive rating for you, my dear besha.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Neagtive rating for you, my dear besha.


Eta kemne dili


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Eta kemne dili




I have been given the permission to prescribe negative ratings to naughty children.


----------



## gom poa

our real enemy




__ https://www.facebook.com/iamasifshuvro/posts/2619221231678074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Original song :


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

High IQ!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Kakku makes an appearance, sexier than ever  @Michael Corleone


----------



## Bilal9

Farming is getting popular among recent immigrants in USA.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Kakku makes an appearance, sexier than ever  @Michael Corleone


kakku forever in our hearts... may god give him 72x all the shares other guys will get
love from earth kakku...


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> kakku forever in our hearts... may god give him 72x all the shares other guys will get
> love from earth kakku...



Yeah Kakku had style, all dictators steal money, but not with the classy style he did....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi fish farmers teaching Ugandan folks advanced fish-farming and other agricultural techniques, and improving their economy in the process.


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi farmers improving local supply of vegetables in Portugal.






80% of Halal meat production in Portugal is in Bangladeshi hands.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Farming is getting popular among recent immigrants in USA.


in america it's profitable... in bd hardly so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> in america it's profitable... in bd hardly so



Yes farming in the US is very automated and very profitable. The tractors are huge, air-conditioned, computerized and sometimes driver-less, doing their job via GPS. The Govt. subsidizes farming heavily to keep produce and meat supply stable. Most farmers are republicans as a result.

Bangladeshi farmers in US are buying or leasing relatively small plots of land and working niche crops, like dessert vegetables (Bangi, watermelon, honeydew melon etc,) or Indian market vegetables (Karela, cucumber, spinach saag, lau etc.). Most of them are very successful and happy. I have a lot of respect for these enterprising hardworking folks who were not fortunate enough to get a top grade education like some of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Yes farming in the US is very automated and very profitable. The tractors are huge, air-conditioned, computerized and sometimes driver-less, doing their job via GPS. The Govt. subsidizes farming heavily to keep produce and meat supply stable. Most farmers are republicans as a result.
> 
> Bangladeshi farmers in US are buying or leasing relatively small plots of land and working niche crops, like dessert vegetables (Bangi, watermelon, honeydew melon etc,) or Indian market vegetables (Karela, cucumber, spinach saag, lau etc.). Most of them are very successful and happy. I have a lot of respect for these enterprising hardworking folks who were not fortunate enough to get a top grade education like some of us.


Tbh I really would be glad to work as a farmer if it meant eating off the land and earning a decent living. It’s healthy and helps closeness with nature that I like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Tbh I really would be glad to work as a farmer if it meant eating off the land and earning a decent living. It’s healthy and helps closeness with nature that I like



Just think about it - no answering to any boss, no 9-5, no daily junk food routine, no daily commute with 50,000 other commuters. But farming is not easy work. Most farmers go to sleep early, by 8 or 9 pm, and wake up by 4 or 4:30 am to beat the heat of the day in the summer. And in countries like the US, you have to be fairly knowledgeable about engines, mechanical agro-implements and skills like woodworking and welding. But it is a simple, wholesome life for sure. Your food supply is never (!) in jeopardy.

There are a lot of educated young people in the US, who are sick of city life and moving to the countryside for a better lifestyle, they are called "Homesteaders" nowadays.









Great Benefits of Homesteading. - The Elliott Homestead


While these great benefits of homesteading may not be true for everyone, we've found them to be very true to ours. It's not a perfect life, and it's not for everyone, but it is pretty dang rad. If you ask me.




theelliotthomestead.com





In the American Midwest and Western states, homesteading is a viable alternative lifestyle, some would call it even superior to urban and suburban life, because of availability of massive and cheap tracts of land in rural areas and also because it is so fulfilling and satisfying for hard-working and young twenty-something people.

For lazy subcontinentals like myself though, it is not doable. God gave me some brains, but using my muscles to make a living, maybe not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Just think about it - no answering to any boss, no 9-5, no daily junk food routine, no daily commute with 50,000 other commuters. But farming is not easy work. Most farmers go to sleep early, by 8 or 9 pm, and wake up by 4 or 4:30 am to beat the heat of the day in the summer. And in countries like the US, you have to be fairly knowledgeable about engines, mechanical agro-implements and skills like woodworking and welding. But it is a simple, wholesome life for sure. Your food supply is never (!) in jeopardy.
> 
> There are a lot of educated young people in the US, who are sick of city life and moving to the countryside for a better lifestyle, they are called "Homesteaders" nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Benefits of Homesteading. - The Elliott Homestead
> 
> 
> While these great benefits of homesteading may not be true for everyone, we've found them to be very true to ours. It's not a perfect life, and it's not for everyone, but it is pretty dang rad. If you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theelliotthomestead.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the American Midwest and Western states, homesteading is a viable alternative lifestyle, some would even superior to urban and suburban life, because if availability of massive tracts of land in rural areas and also because it is so fulfilling and satisfying to hard-working and young twenty something people.
> 
> For lazy subcontinentals like myself though, it is not doable. God gave me some brains, but using my muscles to make a living, maybe not.


Hahah 
God didn’t give me the best in either department... it’s 50 50 split for sure, that just means it’s upto me where to invest my determination. I think I’ll leave farming upto professionals. Maybe a small garden and farm is enough to quench the hobby aspect of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Hahah
> God didn’t give me the best in either department... it’s 50 50 split for sure, that just means it’s upto me where to invest my determination. I think I’ll leave farming upto professionals. Maybe a small garden and farm is enough to quench the hobby aspect of it



Yeah if you try some Rock Melon or Cantaloupe seeds first, these are ridiculously easy to grow in a couple months. In Bangladesh these are grown almost everywhere, just like regular watermelon. The new generation of farmers are quite expert in soil quality amendments, fertlization etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

@DalalErMaNodi, asha gori valo achon....


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> @Avicenna @Bilal9 @TheRonin other distinguished Bengali emembers
> Ekta notun defence forum khulse Turkish members ra, Ora pdf chere dise, @DalalErMaNodi bhai apnader invite korse oi forum e. Ashen, sign up koren... it can be made a troll free place
> defence hub. live
> 
> space kete niyen



They made Niligiri a moderator. Amar ar kisu bolar nai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> They made Niligiri a moderator. Amar ar kisu bolar nai.


Dekhsilam, dalal ke jigasha korlam. Bole bas indian section er jonno


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Dekhsilam, dalal ke jigasha korlam. Bole bas indian section er jonno



Shey amader pasai angul dewa bondho korbena.

Cabatli tarey kon akkeley Mod korlo, jana dorkar.

Toshamudi kortey ostad. Expert groveler.

Anyway ami bhorti hoisi. Majhey moddhey jabo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Shey amader pasai angul dewa bondho korbena.
> 
> Cabatli tarey kon akkeley Mod korlo, jana dorkar.
> 
> Toshamudi kortey ostad. Expert groveler.
> 
> Anyway ami bhorti hoisi. Majhey moddhey jabo.


Chamchami korle promotion taratari hoi. 
ami jabo judi oita popular hoye jai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Shey amader pasai angul dewa bondho korbena.
> 
> Cabatli tarey kon akkeley Mod korlo, jana dorkar.
> 
> Toshamudi kortey ostad. Expert groveler.
> 
> Anyway ami bhorti hoisi. Majhey moddhey jabo.



Oi batta akta tela pocka moto.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Chamchami korle promotion taratari hoi.
> ami jabo judi oita popular hoye jai



Khoborta disen ejonno Dhonnobad bhai. Motamuti shobai gesey. Joe Shearer Dadar o nam dekhlam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


> @DalalErMaNodi, asha gori valo achon....




Bala maini ? Ai ek nombor farst class

Khoba khobi gori bellai ferat acchi, ban'o are thamait nofare.

Eto Bala de nasi felair

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Avicenna

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bala maini ? Ai ek nombor farst class
> 
> Khoba khobi gori bellai ferat acchi, ban'o are thamait nofare.
> 
> Eto Bala de nasi felair
> 
> View attachment 665730



Welcome back lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bala maini ? Ai ek nombor farst class
> 
> Khoba khobi gori bellai ferat acchi, ban'o are thamait nofare.
> 
> Eto Bala de nasi felair
> 
> View attachment 665730



Those dance moves seem to be "extra fruity " today....

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bala maini ? Ai ek nombor farst class
> 
> Khoba khobi gori bellai ferat acchi, ban'o are thamait nofare.
> 
> Eto Bala de nasi felair
> 
> View attachment 665730


Welcome back, congrats on popping your ban cherry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Arthur said:


> Those dance moves seem to be "extra fruity " today....




Why, I took this extra 'Fruity' shot just today :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> Those dance moves seem to be "extra fruity " today....



Yeah - extra 'special' in a 'limp-wristed' sort of way.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Arthur

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Why, I took this extra 'Fruity' shot just today :
> 
> View attachment 665855


Hope this pic wasn't taken in Kamrangirchar!! 


Bilal9 said:


> Yeah - extra 'special' in a 'limp-wristed' sort of way.


His moves will put the greatest "Moyuri " to shame....

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> it can be made a troll free place





Bilal9 said:


> They made Niligiri a moderator. Amar ar kisu bolar nai.



Exactly. How can it be troll-free place when the infamous troll of PDF is the moderator there? The guy got banned numerous times and still banned. He got so much bad rep that PDF staff had to open a sticky thread here for him and his kind.





__





Calling All PDF Bangladesh Members - Mod Situation


It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members kindly tag me in any thread or...



defence.pk








__





Calling All PDF Bangladesh Members - Mod Situation


The suffering for having to moderate a paranoia stricken community is a prison in itself. fate and destiny are unpredictable things. who knows or who can say that i cannot wash ashore Chittagong on request of Rakhine government. Hilsarious! Now it seems some are also too low IQ to understand...



defence.pk





Even if he is a moderator for a sub-forum there, won't he be able to do what any other mod can do in whole forum? Also will our sub-forum stick to only defense related matters or will it be messy like this sub-forum?

@cabatli_53

Anyway is it me or did Webmaster actually took a little bit different name there? 😄 And @Michael Corleone তোমাদের গ্রুপ-ফোরাম এমন ঠান্ডা হয়ে গেসে কেন?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Exactly. How can it be troll-free place when the infamous troll of PDF is the moderator there? The guy got banned numerous times and still banned. He got so much bad rep that PDF staff had to open a sticky thread here for him and his kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling All PDF Bangladesh Members - Mod Situation
> 
> 
> It appears that there has been a spike in the BD section of abuse and trolling. That's not acceptable anywhere but it seems that this section has been hit harder than usual. Can everyone who browses the BD section the most, especially our Bangladeshi PDF members kindly tag me in any thread or...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling All PDF Bangladesh Members - Mod Situation
> 
> 
> The suffering for having to moderate a paranoia stricken community is a prison in itself. fate and destiny are unpredictable things. who knows or who can say that i cannot wash ashore Chittagong on request of Rakhine government. Hilsarious! Now it seems some are also too low IQ to understand...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he is a moderator for a sub-forum there, won't he be able to do what any other mod can do in whole forum? Also will our sub-forum stick to only defense related matters or will it be messy like this sub-forum?
> 
> @cabatli_53
> 
> Anyway is it me or did Webmaster actually took a little bit different name there? 😄 And @Michael Corleone তোমাদের গ্রুপ-ফোরাম এমন ঠান্ডা হয়ে গেসে কেন?


Bro Ami jani na, nijeo use kori na


----------



## Bilal9

Azerbaijani rendition of the American blues classic "Hit the Road jack..." with local instruments/orchestra.

Love it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301857151141330950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Mags taken out and emptied as a Covid precaution.
You don't want bullets gathering in packed rooms amidst a pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Al-Ansar said:


> Mags taken out and emptied as a Covid precaution.
> You don't want bullets gathering in packed rooms amidst a pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 668263



In light of the fact that the coast guard is one of the few outfits who actually do their jobs with firm conviction, thereby saving lives and preventing the smuggling of illicit substances, I suppose it would only be fair for us to cut them some slack, when it comes to this photo-op mishap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301857151141330950



This Tathagata Roy is an anti-Muslim bigot of old. He has been at it a while....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## Mehmet 1453

Michael Corleone said:


> Do you actually believe him when he says he married a Bengali girl? I mean dark complexion Bengali nerds have hard time already. Which Bengali girl with that kind of mindset will marry a mallu? XD


What is a mallu?


----------



## Bilal9

Mehmet 1453 said:


> What is a mallu?



In Bengali, it's a derogatory slang term for 'Hindu' folks in Bangladesh. Polite folks refrain from using these terms in public. In India - it may mean different things.


----------



## Mehmet 1453

Bilal9 said:


> In Bengali, it's a derogatory slang term for 'Hindu' folks in Bangladesh. Polite folks refrain from using these terms in public. In India - it may mean different things.


Check out your conversations,PM's.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mehmet 1453 said:


> What is a mallu?


A South Indian with the typical stereotype Indians are known for... that’s all mallu behaviors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Listen to this educated Hindu Bangladeshi Gentleman take a dump on India and Indians. He says that Indian leaders cannot be friends to Bangladeshis. Salute to Dr. Pinaki Bhattacharya!


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2735908266682725

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2735908266682725


I wonder if his family will actually invest the money or just spend it all


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> I wonder if his family will actually invest the money or just spend it all




Is that even a question Fam ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Is that even a question Fam ?


🤷‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> I wonder if his family will actually invest the money or just spend it all


Hard to invest in stock or IP after feeding 15 people on slave wages.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Hard to invest in stock or IP after feeding 15 people on slave wages.


Don’t have to go that far, those are unreliable markets in bd anyways... but small commercial, private properties... if his family is just at net 0 end of the month then no use of working abroad he could do far better in bd


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2393779930930357







Moza Moza, afoshe fun mara mari gorer, both Moza lar, ki khon @gom poa .... Igin er te, fet'ot bath nai, fund'ot khor nai, abar Bangladeshi re fokir dake, akhon zotar Bari khar

Choiddo ghusti mili re ek kilo hilsa kinit no fare, abar bhab sodaite aiye

Bal er Kangal'kata

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bangladesh E commerce sector is growing , we can have our own Amazon if we wanted but quality and corruption is the issue. 

Bangaldeshi entrepreneurship is growing also so it means more apps that may go popular internationally in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bangladesh E commerce sector is growing , we can have our own Amazon if we wanted but quality and corruption is the issue.
> 
> Bangaldeshi entrepreneurship is growing also so it means more apps that may go popular internationally in the future





We already have sites like Amazon, Shohoz and Evaly are great. There's another one that sells electronics specifically but I've forgotten the name.... 


The startup scene is very lively, just posted an article on that on the BD sub forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/Cricinfo/posts/10157665014257555


----------



## SpaceMan18

Drew this for fun lol


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Drew this for fun lol





Nice, make it your profile picture.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

India In Details


Hi, I am Karolina Goswami. A few years ago, I left a promising career to start a social media channel because I wanted to challenge the common media stereoty...




www.youtube.com






How to get free views, play into their inferiority complex and endless lust for approval from white skinned people and et voilà, you've got yourself a successful money making YouTube channel. 




Look at the comments section and see how pathetically inferior these people are, literally no self worth, they need approval from $10 Eastern European 'researchers'.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> India In Details
> 
> 
> Hi, I am Karolina Goswami. A few years ago, I left a promising career to start a social media channel because I wanted to challenge the common media stereoty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get free views, play into their inferiority complex and endless lust for approval from white skinned people and et voilà, you've got yourself a successful money making YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the comments section and see how pathetically inferior these people are, literally no self worth, they need approval from $10 Eastern European 'researchers'.



Only Indians love India , they also hate India cause if they loved India would would have become developed already. 


They scream " MUH HUH ILLEGAL BANGALDESHIS " but they keep forgetting that they are also inferior. 


Another white mans slave , street shïtters never learn


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Real patriots....


They say they don't want Bangladesh to have to beg other countries for onions, they're ready to fulfil the local demand.


After seeing protests for onions, these poor farmers are selling everything they have to start planting onions in huge amounts.



Hopefully the government ensures fair pricing and their yield is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Hmm I wanted to ask a question guys 

Is there any robot or AI building companies like Boston Dynamics in Bangladesh?


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm I wanted to ask a question guys
> 
> Is there any robot or AI building companies like Boston Dynamics in Bangladesh?


Nope. Just university rag tag teams that compete internationally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Nope. Just university rag tag teams that compete internationally



Well hopefully someone invests into AI and robot manufacturing, it's our future so


----------



## WebMaster

Dont use this thread to complain or discuss user behavior. Your task is to report else escalate to GHQ. thanks.

No need to publicly shame users.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Hmm I wonder why doesn't the government invest tons of money into the company Walton ?

Walton can become our own LG / Hyundai in Bangaldesh and eventually make smartphones that can compete in the western market and giving Bangladesh a postive view about us.

Walton can eventually start making electronics for our trainer aircrafts and eventually maybe even car engines cause they got a heavy industries branch


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2671991639682243






Frozen Chicken Finally makes its way to the BD market.... Next step selective cuts frozen and sold in Kilo bags....



This coming to the market shows the usage and availability of fridges have gone up exponentially in BD


Edit: it seems selective cuts are already available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## SpaceMan18

I wonder why Bangaldesh doesn't make indigenous made small arms like rifles or pistols ? 

We should start a defense industry , starting from making quality unique rifles to eventually drones.


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> I wonder why Bangaldesh doesn't make indigenous made small arms like rifles or pistols ?
> 
> We should start a defense industry , starting from making quality unique rifles to eventually drones.



Not much benefit in designing weapons from scratch as it takes tonnes of resources and decades of time to come up with a fully functional weapon. Demand is largely limited to govt organisations as we cannot afford to allow a gun culture in Bangladesh (people are too uncivilised).

Better off paying seasoned Western manufacturers to tailor existing successful designs to suit our needs and obtain licence for manufacture at BOF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Not much benefit in designing weapons from scratch as it takes tonnes of resources and decades of time to come up with a fully functional weapon. Demand is largely limited to govt organisations as we cannot afford to allow a gun culture in Bangladesh (people are too uncivilised).
> 
> Better off paying seasoned Western manufacturers to tailor existing successful designs to suit our needs and obtain licence for manufacture at BOF.



You know we can export these weapons to other countries right ? It may take time to research weapons but Bangaldesh eventually has to start making its own weapons cause relying on the west isn't gonna benefit us much.

We can start with handguns and shotguns and make our way up , making guns won't be nearly as expensive as making stealth jets or attack helicopters.

I think Singapore makes guns too , they even made a decent assualt rifle compared to Indians which they couldn't even design a proper assault rifle.


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> You know we can export these weapons to other countries right ? It may take time to research weapons but Bangaldesh eventually has to start making its own weapons cause relying on the west isn't gonna benefit us much.
> 
> We can start with handguns and shotguns and make our way up , making guns won't be nearly as expensive as making stealth jets or attack helicopters.
> 
> I think Singapore makes guns too , they even made a decent assualt rifle compared to Indians which they couldn't even design a proper assault rifle.


Why on Earth would any country look to procure weapons from Bangladesh when we can be beaten in scale by established players?

Let us deal with our own needs first and dream about exporting later.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Why on Earth would any country look to procure weapons from Bangladesh when we can be beaten in scale by established players?
> 
> Let us deal with our own needs first and dream about exporting later.



That's what the Isrealis thought of back then and Singapore too , look at them now building quality small arms and Israelis building iconic arms. 

I mean we gotta start some kind of defense industry , maybe let's start with drones first


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Why on Earth would any country look to procure weapons from Bangladesh when we can be beaten in scale by established players?
> 
> Let us deal with our own needs first and dream about exporting later.


We did in the eighties and early nineties but it was stopped after democracy set in

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> We did in the eighties and early nineties but it was stopped after democracy set in


Our arms/ammo exports have been sporadic and in minute amounts.

It is not worth designing small arms from scratch at this stage when our resources are limited and proven designs are readily available with ToT.
Let us attain self-sufficiency in producing modern arms and ammo under license first and then delve into designing stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Our arms/ammo exports have been sporadic and in minute amounts.
> 
> It is not worth designing small arms from scratch at this stage when our resources are limited and proven designs are readily available with ToT.
> Let us attain self-sufficiency in producing modern arms and ammo under license first and then delve into designing stuff.


Definitely. We don’t need to sell arms. We can’t compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Definitely. We don’t need to sell arms. We can’t compete.



True , but when we start becoming more wealthy as a nation then we can


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> True , but when we start becoming more wealthy as a nation then we can


Then our goal would be to achieve self sufficiency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Then our goal would be to achieve self sufficiency



Yep , like building most military equipment in our nation and making a space program to counter India's influence over us in space. 

Only a man can dream


----------



## Shorisrip

Pretty open provocation from an elected member of parliament in India, and not to mention of the ruling party. GoB needs to take action.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323202670493003782

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Smh,... "Disrespecting Minorities"......





DalalErMaNodi said:


> lol, that's all you have ?
> 
> 
> I'm speaking to my fellow Bangladeshi so hush, nobody wants fifth columnists in their country, minorities should especially bear in mind that the government is the only thing protecting them from fanatics, should these minorities show allegiance to countries other than Bangladesh then the government can simply look the other way and let the extremists have their way.
> 
> 
> 
> We will not tolerate minorities backing Myanmar, a country that has done everything in its power to make the lives of Bangladeshis miserable.
> 
> 
> So excuse me for sounding like a fascist but any Bangladeshi who likes Myanmar way too much, can get the hell out of my country.
> 
> 
> Bangladesh is for Bangladeshis not Myanmar lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Muslims who like Turkey or Iran too much, they will also be dealt with accordingly, we have been hanging mullahs, maybe it's time we hung some monks, time to instate real secularism.
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi Buddhist would be smart to take a cue from Bangladeshi Christians can keep their loyalty only and only to Bangladesh, Hindus supporting India is also deplorable but backing Myanmar, a country we can go to war with at any point of time, is simply unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Pledge allegiance to Bangladesh or leave for Dreamland Burma, simple.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Bilal9

Deleted

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smh,... "Disrespecting Minorities"......



I didn't know you're American cops


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Deleted



Niligiri-re nia post disilam, Porey delete korey disi. Ei shalar purana obbhash gelona, oikhaney giao amagorey pochaitesey...amader nuton Mod bhai tarey bhalo bash disey. 


Shorisrip said:


> Pretty open provocation from an elected member of parliament in India, and not to mention of the ruling party. GoB needs to take action.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323202670493003782



Best to ignore Subramanyan nutcase. he can't do jack-$hit. Just tweeting provocative tweets.

How does a wannabe Hindutva a$$hole sit in Bangladesh and support hurting the religious sentiments of a major group via social media? This is the reason blasphemy laws keep on keeping on.

Tell this a$$hole to leave and go to India, where this kind of thing is tolerated.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Momen Chacha mar khaise

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686559
> 
> View attachment 686561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momen Chacha mar khaise




Bhalo hoyise


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smh,... "Disrespecting Minorities"......


You’re a minority


DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686559
> 
> View attachment 686561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momen Chacha mar khaise


Ke marse?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> You’re a minority



🤫🤫🤫



Michael Corleone said:


> Ke marse?





Shami

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> 🤫🤫🤫
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shami


Ahare

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Niligiri-re nia post disilam, Porey delete korey disi. Ei shalar purana obbhash gelona, oikhaney giao amagorey pochaitesey...amader nuton Mod bhai tarey bhalo bash disey.




Malabari Khankirchele


Michael Corleone said:


> Ahare






Reminds me of this song


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Apparently countering Indian trolls and Seditionist jamatis gets you banned.....



The two polar opposites are teaming up to get Public enemy #1 for those who seek to fill the section with negative gibberish, me, banned.




Both are pathological liars, who whine and cry foul to get people banned on false pretext.



Advice to all BD Brothers and Sisters (If any), do not entertain posts from Idunes and Protest_Again.....




Forum management has it in for Bengalis especially the non-jamati bootlicker ones, whom they wrongly regard as being anti Pak, indeed, Indian trolls are given a free hand as long as they're insulting Bangladesh and not Pakistan, the moment they so much as open their gobs about Pak, banned. 



And let's not talk about the Pakistani trolls, BAF thread is getting spammed but mods never take any action against that one user, hell I got banned under 'other rules' for calling him out. 


'Other rules' meaning they have no reason to ban me but they will because I gave the Pakistani troll a reality check, by jotting down the reality of Pakistan. 



You can get banned without even using insults, simply posting the reality can get you banned. 



It's high time we get a BD forum, a good one, not Amar Khan crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Ok guys I think that stupid little bîtch John Wick got me a warning cause I told that Pakistan is a HÈLL hole.

I swear to god if Defencepk wasn't Pakistani but American , lets see how much he can brag before he got shîtted on


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

We don't have a political discussions thread in BD section 



I think we've all resigned to the fact that democracy doesn't exist in Bangladesh 




I for one do not think democracy is suitable for Bangladesh atleast for now and maybe a more compatible form of democracy that is designed around Bangladesh would be viable.... Like the Swiss system. 




Anyway, I wanna see a fascist-cum-jingoist party in Bangladesh before I die

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shorisrip

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We don't have a political discussions thread in BD section
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've all resigned to the fact that democracy doesn't exist in Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one do not think democracy is suitable for Bangladesh atleast for now and maybe a more compatible form of democracy that is designed around Bangladesh would be viable.... Like the Swiss system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wanna see a fascist-cum-jingoist party in Bangladesh before I die



Democracy in developing countries is half-baked and only involves the voting process. India officially has electoral democracy for e.g., but not all "democratic freedoms", e.g. freedom of press. Same is true of many other developing countries, including ones in Europe. Developed and currently democratic countries like Korea or Japan were also not very "democratic" (authoritarian in fact) during their developing stages either. True democracy won't come to Bangladesh, till we cross a certain socio-economic threshold and that is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shorisrip said:


> Democracy in developing countries is half-baked and only involves the voting process. India officially has electoral democracy for e.g., but not all "democratic freedoms", e.g. freedom of press. Same is true of many other developing countries, including ones in Europe. Developed and currently democratic countries like Korea or Japan were also not very "democratic" (authoritarian in fact) during their developing stages either. True democracy won't come to Bangladesh, till we cross a certain socio-economic threshold and that is fine.





@Atlas another recruit.... This ones a right Indian Stooge.... Someone contact Idune

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @Atlas another recruit.... This ones a right Indian Stooge.... Someone contact Idune


We shouldn't tag him here . Webmaster asked not to do so !I Just remembered it so removed my tag !
Welcome @Shorisrip ,since amir @DalalErMaNodi appointed you , so you are welcome to our Bangladesh Jamat e Awami Islami league!


Shorisrip said:


> Democracy in developing countries is half-baked and only involves the voting process. India officially has electoral democracy for e.g., but not all "democratic freedoms", e.g. freedom of press. Same is true of many other developing countries, including ones in Europe. Developed and currently democratic countries like Korea or Japan were also not very "democratic" (authoritarian in fact) during their developing stages either. True democracy won't come to Bangladesh, till we cross a certain socio-economic threshold and that is fine.


Don't speak like this . People of Bangladesh don't want food , but they want democracy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

Shorisrip said:


> Democracy in developing countries is half-baked and only involves the voting process. India officially has electoral democracy for e.g., but not all "democratic freedoms", e.g. freedom of press. Same is true of many other developing countries, including ones in Europe. Developed and currently democratic countries like Korea or Japan were also not very "democratic" (authoritarian in fact) during their developing stages either. True democracy won't come to Bangladesh, till we cross a certain socio-economic threshold and that is fine.



I agree , we missed many good opportunities to develop but as usual Bangaldeshis became more corrupt over time. Bangladesh getting actual democracy may come in the future.

Again it depends on how advanced the society is , cause Bangladesh's society now is pretty backward sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 686559
> 
> View attachment 686561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momen Chacha mar khaise



Chachi-amma mair disey money hoy. Jharur dag dekhtesi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

*Umme Maisun: The 10-year-old influencer from Bangladesh*

*She is the youngest teacher in the country*









Every generation has a child prodigy – a genius kid who is a master at one skill or more, at a very young age. William Cullen Bryant, a famous American poet, was considered a child prodigy, publishing his first poem at the age of ten. Like him, one of the greatest pianists of the recorded era, Martha Argerich, performed her debut concert at the age of eight. 

Bangladesh also has one such genius named Umme Maisun, a 10-year old online kid-educator. She is the youngest teacher in the country. Despite being a third grader of a Bengali medium school, she has gained wide fame as an online English educator. 

*How she started*


In mid-June this year, Maisun hosted a video on 'How to introduce yourself in English' on the famous Facebook platform of Robi Ten Minutes School. This video gained views from more than a million people and garnered thousands of comments and likes overnight. 


So far, the video has gained over 5.5 million views. This opened a new avenue for the kid as Robi ten-minute school gradually uploaded ten more videos of her. All of these videos have collectively gained 150 million views so far. 


Maisun's journey in the digital world started with the channel 'Maisun's World' on YouTube. Since September 2019, with almost 50 videos, the channel has 50,000 subscribers. Maisun also has more than 150,000 followers and 80,000 likes on her Facebook page. 

'Asking for help for homework', 'How to greet people', 'Video about orange', 'Four ways to improve your English', 'One day at Butterfly Park', 'How to introduce yourself' are some of her most viewed videos. 

*Maisun on the international platform*

Awareness 360, a global youth-led organization, conducted a Facebook Live on July 15, 2020, to feature some outstanding kids from around the world. They invited seven young change-makers from Africa to Asia, the Caribbean to the USA – with different skills. Maisun was one of them.
Representing Bangladesh, Maisun focused on her techniques and learning tricks. Moreover, she mentioned her efforts to inspire millions to learn English.

*The story behind her journey *

"When she was 6 years old, we started to notice her skills in English," Maisun's father Asraf Rubel told The Business Standard. "Once, Maisun's cousins who live in the UK, visited Bangladesh. Talking and playing with those younger sisters left her puzzled at the time as she realized she could barely communicate with them because of her poor English skills."
That childhood grievance gave her the zeal towards learning English.

"After that, Maisun discovered a solution and started to practice English standing in front of the mirror for hours. She had also grown a habit of reading English books and watching cartoons or movies. That is how she nourished her skills in English and overcame the fear of the language." Asraf said.

*A versatile genius*

With an eloquent and almost flawless English speaking skill, Maisun knows well how to make a first impression as a host. She also does travel-vlogging, handicraft-making and painting. She is also a bookworm with captivating expertise in reviewing books. 

Despite her love for English, Maisun always believes that "Bengali language should always be considered as the root". Hence, besides reading a lot of English stories, Maisun puts a considerable amount of time learning about Bengali literature.

Talking about her dream, Maisun said, "I would love to use my knowledge as a researcher to explore the mysteries of science. My dream is to become a computer scientist." She also mentioned her passion for travelling the world as a vlogger. 

This bright student of Bangladesh Mahila Samiti Girls' High School lives with her parents in Askardighi of Chattogram. Nowadays, she has become very popular among her classmates and relatives. Maisun has started to write stories in English as well.





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


These days even Idune can be influencer..... Hell, I don't even know what makes an influencer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

A true patriot, a gem.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Shorisrip

DalalErMaNodi said:


> A true patriot, a gem.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bengali members are running a riot it seems...


Idune Khala .... BANNED. 


SpaceMan .... BANNED.


Bluesky .... Banned. 


X-Ray Papa .... Banned (in conjunction with Bluesky).




I must tread carefully.....



Interesting finding, I'm the user with the record number of negative ratings on PDF by a massive margin, I cannot believe myself worthy of the honour bestowed upon me.




On a side note, My glorious BCL pdf detachment has free reign now, both the Hasina haters are down.... Boro Bhai will be happy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bengali members are running a riot it seems...
> 
> 
> Idune Khala .... BANNED.
> 
> 
> SpaceMan .... BANNED.
> 
> 
> Bluesky .... Banned.
> 
> 
> X-Ray Papa .... Banned (in conjunction with Bluesky).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must tread carefully.....
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting finding, I'm the user with the record number of negative ratings on PDF by a massive margin, I cannot believe myself worthy of the honour bestowed upon me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, My glorious BCL pdf detachment has free reign now, both the Hasina haters are down.... Boro Bhai will be happy.


X-ray papa has been banned? Nice.


----------



## saif

* Sakib denied Big Bash chance by Cricket Australia *
Published: November 17, 2020 18:34:34 








The Cricket Australia (CA) denied inclusion of Shakib Al Hasan in the Big Bash League (BBL) after a club moved to rope him in.

The Bangladeshi ace allrounder has recently completed a one-year ban imposed on him by the ICC due to failing to report several corrupt approaches made to him by the bookmakers.

Shakib reportedly put his name in the list showing his interest to take part in BBL. But when a club sought permission from CA to engage in talks with Shakib, they refused to do so, reports UNB citing Daily Telegraph.

CA’s integrity police made it clear that it would be unlikely that any contract with Shakib would be approved.

Shakib has previously taken part in BBL in 2013-2014 season. He made his debut for the Adelaide Strikers. The southpaw later played a season for the Melbourne Renegades in 2014-2015. Till date, Shakib is the only Bangladeshi cricketer to have played in BBL.

“It’s not easy to know about everyone's feelings. They may doubt me or not trust me. I’m not denying it,” Shakib told the Telegraph.

The star allrounder had a chance to play in the ongoing Pakistan Super League (PSL) as a replacement of Mahmudullah Riyad, who tested positive of Covid-19 recently. But, he has not been allowed to take part as he was not in the draft list from the beginning.

Shakib won’t have to wait for along to get back in the field as the Bangabandhu T20 Cup 2020 is just around the corner. He will represent Gemcon Group Khulna in the competition starting from November 24









Sakib denied Big Bash chance by Cricket Australia


The Cricket Australia (CA) denied inclusion of Shakib Al Hasan in the Big Bash League (BBL) after a club moved to rope him in. The Bangladeshi ace allrounder has recently completed a one-year ban imposed on him by the ICC due to failing to report several corrupt approaches made to him by the...




www.thefinancialexpress.com.bd

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bengali members are running a riot it seems...
> 
> 
> Idune Khala .... BANNED.
> 
> 
> SpaceMan .... BANNED.
> 
> 
> Bluesky .... Banned.
> 
> 
> X-Ray Papa .... Banned (in conjunction with Bluesky).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must tread carefully.....
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting finding, I'm the user with the record number of negative ratings on PDF by a massive margin, I cannot believe myself worthy of the honour bestowed upon me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, My glorious BCL pdf detachment has free reign now, both the Hasina haters are down.... Boro Bhai will be happy.



Just got unbanned right now , was banned for 7 days lmao


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2419586748349675








Possibly directed at Myanmar and their neverending lust for St Martin's Island.


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2419586748349675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly directed at Myanmar and their neverending lust for St Martin's Island.



I guess , but Myanmar definitely has air superiority unlike us


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2419586748349675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly directed at Myanmar and their neverending lust for St Martin's Island.


Why would anyone want to claim Saint Martin as part of their territory? I mean it is nothing of strategic importance. It would make sense if the Burmese would have claimed Cox's bazaar as part of their territory.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Why would anyone want to claim Saint Martin as part of their territory? I mean it is nothing of strategic importance. It would make sense if the Burmese would have claimed Cox's bazaar as part of their territory.







It alters the angle at with the EEZ (Exclusive Economic Zone) is demarcated for Bangladesh and Myanmar....



While it may sound trivial, trust me, it is not, it's always on the Burmese junta's mind.



SpaceMan18 said:


> I guess , but Myanmar definitely has air superiority unlike us





It's not all about the numbers, you need airbases within range with the right aircraft stationed their with the proper logistics chain.


Myanmar is massive, they can't have all their aircraft at the bases directed at us, probably at sittwe, they have Thailand to worry about.



They will not actually have tactical air superiority over Bangladesh, should a conflict arise.




It is a misconception that makes the rounds on pdf that MAF will send all their aircraft at us, I don't know why nobody who knows better has addressed this until now....



Anyway Burma will not have aerial superiority over entire Bangladesh, maybe just initially over Teknaf and not for long, our Kasirgas can pound their runways rendering the bases inoperable.




They will not even be able to scramble half their jets to meet ours, let alone push through into unchartered enemy territory....


Any prolonged war with Bangladesh will see the Burmese rebels wreck havoc now that the junta is busy with Bangladesh.



The Burmese armed forces are lions at home but cats outside, they are trained and geared towards fighting a civil war and low scale insurgencies, you think they will achieve proper results against a conventional army that is multiple times as skilled as them ?



What experience does the Burmese army have except fighting the low intensity civil war at home ? None.


They're probably so demoralised and attritioned they'll desert at the first barrage from BGB.



MAF pilots are mediocre, who do they train with ? India ?





The Burmese armed forces are the last thing we should be worried about, the armed forces of Bangladesh, if look very carefully at their procurements, don't give a flying **** about any supposed threat of invasion by Myanmar, it is simply a fight Myanmar can't win and they won't stay in one piece, should they go to war.



So let go of the misconception that we live at Burma's mercy, have you seen our Economic might compared to theirs ? Our manpower pool should more soldiers be required ? Our logistics and infrastructure is ten folds better in the south eastern regions than on the other side in Burma, army has been building roads in cht for a reason.


Should we go to war, our factories can be converted in to war factories, we then have an industry that could support the war, can Myanmar do the same ? The junta barely has control over 5 or 6 states, most of which will cut and run the moment the war with us starts.





All this bravado and hot air coming from Burma about invading Bangladesh, it's all internal politics, the junta thinks a war will unite the country but the opposite will happen, the Burmese aren't known for their intellectual capacity, so I can see how the junta reached that conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It alters the angle at with the EEZ (Exclusive Economic Zone) is demarcated for Bangladesh and Myanmar....
> 
> 
> 
> While it may sound trivial, trust me, it is not, it's always on the Burmese junta's mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not all about the numbers, you need airbases within range with the right aircraft stationed their with the proper logistics chain.
> 
> 
> Myanmar is massive, they can't have all their aircraft at the bases directed at us, probably at sittwe, they have Thailand to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> They will not actually have tactical air superiority over Bangladesh, should a conflict arise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a misconception that makes the rounds on pdf that MAF will send all their aircraft at us, I don't know why nobody who knows better has addressed this until now....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Burma will not have aerial superiority over entire Bangladesh, maybe just initially over Teknaf and not for long, our Kasirgas can pound their runways rendering the bases inoperable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will not even be able to scramble half their jets to meet ours, let alone push through into unchartered enemy territory....
> 
> 
> Any prolonged war with Bangladesh will see the Burmese rebels wreck havoc now that the junta is busy with Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> The Burmese armed forces are lions at home but cats outside, they are trained and geared towards fighting a civil war and low scale insurgencies, you think they will achieve proper results against a conventional army that is multiple times as skilled as them ?
> 
> 
> 
> What experience does the Burmese army have except fighting the low intensity civil war at home ? None.
> 
> 
> They're probably so demoralised and attritioned they'll desert at the first barrage from BGB.
> 
> 
> 
> MAF pilots are mediocre, who do they train with ? India ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burmese armed forces are the last thing we should be worried about, the armed forces of Bangladesh, if look very carefully at their procurements, don't give a flying **** about any supposed threat of invasion by Myanmar, it is simply a fight Myanmar can't win and they won't stay in one piece, should they go to war.
> 
> 
> 
> So let go of the misconception that we live at Burma's mercy, have you seen our Economic might compared to theirs ? Our manpower pool should more soldiers be required ? Our logistics and infrastructure is ten folds better in the south eastern regions than on the other side in Burma, army has been building roads in cht for a reason.
> 
> 
> Should we go to war, our factories can be converted in to war factories, we have then have an industry that could support the war, can Myanmar do the same ? The junta barely has control over 5 or 6 states, most of which will cut and run the moment the war with us starts.


If there is a war between Myanmar and Bangladesh then it will be a naval war. Bangladesh and Myanmar shares border at Bandarban but that's not a hotspot.

Most of the conflict between BD and MM happened and still happening in the coastal areas of Cox's bazaar and Saint Martin so there is a greater chance of a naval warfare


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> If there is a war between Myanmar and Bangladesh then it will be a naval war. Bangladesh and Myanmar shares border at Bandarban but that's not a hotspot.
> 
> Most of the conflict between BD and MM happened and still happening in the coastal areas of Cox's bazaar and Saint Martin so there is a greater chance of a naval warfare







Have you seen our navy and their MANPAD navy ?



We outnumber them 2 to 1, with superior ships and crews, we train with the westerners all the time in joint exercises ? What about Burma ? Zilch, nothing to show for themselves. 



Their flag ship ? Kyan Sitta can't even handle choppy seas, it's air defence compliment ? Igla MANPADs... With 3.5 KM altitude range..... 





Burmese navy is the weakest proponent of the Tatmadaw..... Our navy is probably our most efficient unit, outcome can be predicted... 



And now MAF won't smite our navy with god's vengeance.... They can't for reasons I've already detailed above.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It alters the angle at with the EEZ (Exclusive Economic Zone) is demarcated for Bangladesh and Myanmar....
> 
> 
> 
> While it may sound trivial, trust me, it is not, it's always on the Burmese junta's mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not all about the numbers, you need airbases within range with the right aircraft stationed their with the proper logistics chain.
> 
> 
> Myanmar is massive, they can't have all their aircraft at the bases directed at us, probably at sittwe, they have Thailand to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> They will not actually have tactical air superiority over Bangladesh, should a conflict arise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a misconception that makes the rounds on pdf that MAF will send all their aircraft at us, I don't know why nobody who knows better has addressed this until now....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway Burma will not have aerial superiority over entire Bangladesh, maybe just initially over Teknaf and not for long, our Kasirgas can pound their runways rendering the bases inoperable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will not even be able to scramble half their jets to meet ours, let alone push through into unchartered enemy territory....
> 
> 
> Any prolonged war with Bangladesh will see the Burmese rebels wreck havoc now that the junta is busy with Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> The Burmese armed forces are lions at home but cats outside, they are trained and geared towards fighting a civil war and low scale insurgencies, you think they will achieve proper results against a conventional army that is multiple times as skilled as them ?
> 
> 
> 
> What experience does the Burmese army have except fighting the low intensity civil war at home ? None.
> 
> 
> They're probably so demoralised and attritioned they'll desert at the first barrage from BGB.
> 
> 
> 
> MAF pilots are mediocre, who do they train with ? India ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burmese armed forces are the last thing we should be worried about, the armed forces of Bangladesh, if look very carefully at their procurements, don't give a flying **** about any supposed threat of invasion by Myanmar, it is simply a fight Myanmar can't win and they won't stay in one piece, should they go to war.
> 
> 
> 
> So let go of the misconception that we live at Burma's mercy, have you seen our Economic might compared to theirs ? Our manpower pool should more soldiers be required ? Our logistics and infrastructure is ten folds better in the south eastern regions than on the other side in Burma, army has been building roads in cht for a reason.
> 
> 
> Should we go to war, our factories can be converted in to war factories, we then have an industry that could support the war, can Myanmar do the same ? The junta barely has control over 5 or 6 states, most of which will cut and run the moment the war with us starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this bravado and hot air coming from Burma about invading Bangladesh, it's all internal politics, the junta thinks a war will unite the country but the opposite will happen, the Burmese aren't known for their intellectual capacity, so I can see how the junta reached that conclusion.


War against Bangladesh would require immense strategic planning. 

This is because Myanmar has issues with Thailand and moreover the country is filled with internal insurgents. 

The Tatmadaw also tried to initiate a war like situation in 2017. 

Myanmar army is not an extremely strong army. I don't know why are Burmese Generals increasing chaos in their country by initiating conflicts.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 689653
> 
> 
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @Homo Sapiens @Tom-tom





Man. Stop flooding PDF with garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Man. Stop flooding PDF with garbage.


This is supposed to be a chill thread. Not a thread for serious discussion.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> This is supposed to be a chill thread. Not a thread for serious discussion.


Don’t tag me in bs

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

Buddhistforlife said:


> This is supposed to be a chill thread. Not a thread for serious discussion.



Dude, your whole persona is very sketchy. You even lie about your identity from time to time, which puts your integrity into doubt.

Sometimes, you are Chakma, othertimes you are Barua/Bengali. I actually have doubts whether you're even from Bangladesh in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Ronin

Shorisrip said:


> Dude, your whole persona is very sketchy. You even lie about your identity from time to time, which puts your integrity into doubt.
> 
> Sometimes, you are Chakma, othertimes you are Barua/Bengali. I actually have doubts whether you're even from Bangladesh in the first place.



He is not even Bangladeshi. Most likely a Burmese pretending to be Bangladeshi. He can speak in Bengali i think. You'll often see him cheering for Burmese military in Myanmar Defense forum. Looks like he manged to fool @Arsalan.





__





Buddhistforlife






defence.pk








__





Buddhistforlife






defence.pk













Buddhistforlife said:


> This is supposed to be a chill thread. Not a thread for serious discussion.



And which part is "chill" about harassing an actress? Are you really 45 years old?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shorisrip said:


> Dude, your whole persona is very sketchy. You even lie about your identity from time to time, which puts your integrity into doubt.
> 
> Sometimes, you are Chakma, othertimes you are Barua/Bengali. I actually have doubts whether you're even from Bangladesh in the first place.





He's like Ershad Kakku, sometimes he backs you and other times he fucks you (over).... 


Ask Khaleda or Hasina,... My man Ershad a playaaa'

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> He is not even Bangladeshi. Most likely a Burmese pretending to be Bangladeshi. He can speak in Bengali i think. You'll often see him cheering for Burmese military in Myanmar Defense forum.
> 
> View attachment 689715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And which part is "chill" about harassing an actress? Are you really 45 years old?


Israeli fucked a south Asian? Yeah right 😂


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 689715



Fucking hell....


That must've been the United Nations general assembly of orgies.....



============================================

Just another day in brahmanbaria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Fucking hell....
> 
> 
> That must've been the United Nations general assembly of orgies.....
> 
> 
> 
> ============================================
> 
> Just another day in brahmanbaria



Lmao what's even going on in that video ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Lmao what's even going on in that video ?





Village gang war.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Sher Shah Suri said:


> Roses are Red
> Violet are Blue
> I am here
> So are you
> 
> Ahhh, Mr Nodi, could you show us some of your dance to celebrate the winner of the gang war
> 
> With Love,
> Sher Shah Suri

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

*IDUNE*


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


>



Bravo! and Kudos!

To the indomitable spirit of making one's life better!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bangladesh to send astronaut to space by 2022


After sending the Bangabandhu satellite to space, Bangladesh will send an astronaut in 2022.




www.daily-bangladesh.com






Eh , still waiting for the day we actually get a space agency

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Masters in English, Covid leaves him begging. 







__ https://www.facebook.com/108795794153547/posts/197522305280895

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## WebMaster

Clearing this up. For any issues click report button or go to GHQ. thanks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Joi Bangla, Our country has degenenrated into a joke in poor taste. 



DGHS executives have just asked Globe BioTech to rename their Covid-19 vaccine candidate to BongoVax from the earlier, more palatable BanCovid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Joi Bangla, Our country has degenenrated into a joke in poor taste.
> 
> 
> 
> DGHS executives have just asked Globe BioTech to rename their Covid-19 vaccine candidate to BongoVax from the earlier, more palatable BanCovid.



Honestly I just wish I wasn't born Bangladeshi , my neggas failed me for no reason


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi illustrators, visual artists have started producing their own marketable visual art platforms, such as anime illustrations and comics. Some character development examples below, and I think these guys have a lot of promise. I guess publishing has transcended the old definition of staid Bengali literature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Some light humor 😂😂😂


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Some light humor 😂😂😂
> View attachment 692612




You must be sad.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> You must be sad.


Yes. My dear friend @DalalErMaNodi got exposed as a Hungarian

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Yes. My dear friend @DalalErMaNodi got exposed as a Hungarian






Now you're really asking for it....



My buddy getting all excited on standby :


















The dude behind Prodip Dada is Dudu Miah, he's intense, You don't wanna know how he got that name....


----------



## SpaceMan18

Hmm , I wonder if Bangladesh will start to make all electric vehicles like Tesla 

but then again , finding charging stations will be a nightmare

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm , I wonder if Bangladesh will start to make all electric vehicles like Tesla
> 
> but then again , finding charging stations will be a nightmare


shoga


----------



## X-ray Papa

Well played, proud of this team.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> Well played, proud of this team.
> View attachment 693332






Dude, I don't even know why we play football, BFF is a moneypit.... 


The captain of our football team is the son of a politician who spends his time in UK or USA I can't remember, useless team. 



Waste of money, better reroute the funds to BCB. 


Atleast in cricket we get some fucking results, 2019 world cup was nice to watch, 300+ scores from BD nearly all games. 



And that under 19 world cup win was sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Dude, I don't even know why we play football, BFF is a moneypit....
> 
> 
> The captain of our football team is the son of a politician who spends his time in UK or USA I can't remember, useless team.
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of money, better reroute the funds to BCB.
> 
> 
> Atleast in cricket we get some fucking results, 2019 world cup was nice to watch, 300+ scores from BD nearly all games.
> 
> 
> 
> And that under 19 world cup win was sweet.


Look at the bloody infrastructure of Football in Bangladesh, even african countries have better training facilities than us.

BFF is corrupt. Vision 2022 my a@@, we cant even beat bloody Bhutan and Nepal more than 2 goals and that corrupt president wants world cup lol.

Btw our captain Jamal Bhuyan, was born and raise in Denmark. His parents are not politician, they just regular folks. Hes the only one that is good and hardworking, the rest are lazy money eating useless players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> Look at the bloody infrastructure of Football in Bangladesh, even african countries have better training facilities than us.
> 
> BFF is corrupt. Vision 2022 my a@@, we cant even beat bloody Bhutan and Nepal more than 2 goals and that corrupt president wants world cup lol.
> 
> Btw our captain Jamal Bhuyan, was born and raise in Denmark. His parents are not politician, they just regular folks. Hes the only one that is good and hardworking, the rest are lazy money eating useless players.






He has some link to Awami League.... I can't exactly remember but his father is related to BAL


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Respect to Zafrullah sir.


----------



## Destranator

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN: Are Karens fighting simply because they cannot see Burma's managers?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN: Are Karens fighting simply because they cannot see Burma's managers?



Let those wannabe inferior North Korean bastards cry


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Let those wannabe inferior North Korean bastards cry


Chill..chill...let's have fun without the insults.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Destranator said:


> Chill..chill...let's have fun without the insults.



Fun ? They're annoying as hell 

I spit some facts on the Chinese on a Chinese thread here and they got triggered and called me an American spy or some brainwashed shit


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> Chill..chill...let's have fun without the insults.




Right after I prod them back into their zoo enclosures.


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Right after I stow them back into their zoo enclosures.



I rather throw BAF officials in there with them , BAF can't even buy new Fighters.

We are being laughed by a bunch of monkeys with JF-17s

How did we become this low and weak ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> I rather throw BAF officials in there with them , BAF can't even buy new Fighters.
> 
> We are being laughed by a bunch of monkeys with JF-17s
> 
> How did we become this low and weak ?






What does it matter, their opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> What does it matter, their opinion is irrelevant.



True true , but won't be irrelevant when their JF-17 takes our whole Navy out with their CMs


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> True true , but won't be irrelevant when their JF-17 takes our whole Navy out with their CMs





Haha,....


You worry way too much, nothing of that sort will happen, remember this is a defence forum, certain users would have you believe war is imminent and they have the upper hand.




There are many socially awkward loners here who beat their meat to Wikipedia pages, gawking and drooling at the number of tanks and planes their forces field....



Such folks need better education and a life, our eastern neighbour is chockful of such coital mishaps.




Their opinion is wholly inconsequential, I suggest you ignore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

X-ray Papa said:


> Well played, proud of this team.
> View attachment 693332


Beat khai nai :,(


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Dude, I don't even know why we play football, BFF is a moneypit....
> 
> 
> The captain of our football team is the son of a politician who spends his time in UK or USA I can't remember, useless team.
> 
> 
> 
> Waste of money, better reroute the funds to BCB.
> 
> 
> Atleast in cricket we get some fucking results, 2019 world cup was nice to watch, 300+ scores from BD nearly all games.
> 
> 
> 
> And that under 19 world cup win was sweet.


There’s little to nothing invested in football.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Haha,....
> 
> 
> You worry way too much, nothing of that sort will happen, remember this is a defence forum, certain users would have you believe war is imminent and they have the upper hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many socially awkward loners here who beat their meat to Wikipedia pages, gawking and drooling at the number of tanks and planes their forces field....
> 
> 
> 
> Such folks need better education and a life, our eastern neighbour is chockful of such coital mishaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their opinion is wholly inconsequential, I suggest you ignore them.



You Sir - are one wordsmith extraordinaire...

Try your hand at poetry sometime - I have confidence you will be splendidly successful. 

Comes in handy with the fairer sex...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Comes in handy with the fairer sex...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 694145



One day I have to get you guys some tips. It's all a game - and to win, you have to have the right arsenal... 

To impress the right kind of girl who will be the mother of your children, needs some skill and planning. Other than your charm of course.  



Michael Corleone said:


> Beat khai nai :,(
> 
> There’s little to nothing invested in football.



Ek-kaley Dhakar math-e Dynamo Minsk ar Argentinar moto team kheltey ashto.

Koi galo shei shob din.... :-(


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> One day I have to get you guys some tips. It's all a game - and to win, you have to have the right arsenal...
> 
> To impress the right kind of girl who will be the mother of your children, needs some skill and planning. Other than your charm of course.




Too little, Too Late!


A band of Burmese primates whisked my girl away in their shiny new Benz. 



I'm devastated and beyond distraught....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> A band of Burmese primates whisked my girl away in their shiny new Benz.


Chakma Magi or Authentic Bangla Magi?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Cyber Punk 2077 🤟🤘✌

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> Cyber Punk 2077 🤟🤘✌
> 
> View attachment 695164


Noice


X-ray Papa said:


> Chakma Magi or Authentic Bangla Magi?


Magi ra life ta ke hard banaya felse :/


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Too little, Too Late!
> 
> 
> A band of Burmese primates whisked my girl away in their shiny new Benz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm devastated and beyond distraught....



Koi baat nahi.

Plenty of other fish in the sea. Maybe Allah did not intend her as your mate. 

Start your search anew. Don't get down, pick yourself up and try again. 


Michael Corleone said:


> Noice
> 
> Magi ra life ta ke hard banaya felse :/



Aajker maiya past history hoitey time lagena, either way plan for the worst. 

Play hard to get - all the damn time. 

Bhab niba, attitude niba. Shob maiya thanda. 

Act like you're Allah's gift to single women.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Koi baat nahi.
> 
> Plenty of other fish in the sea. Maybe Allah did not intend her as your mate.
> 
> Start your search anew. Don't get down, pick yourself up and try again.
> 
> 
> Aajker maiya past history hoitey time lagena, either way plan for the worst.
> 
> Play hard to get - all the damn time.
> 
> Bhab niba, attitude niba. Shob maiya thanda.
> 
> Act like you're Allah's gift to single women.


Ho bhai, emotional vulnerability shobche boro jua khela. Love and trust isn’t for me xD

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Love isn’t for me




Go MGTOW!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ilayas Ejaz

Big Bash League (BBL) will starts from 10 December and ends on 02 Feb 2021. Today Sixers face Hobart, 1st match begin. 

*Today Match Details*


*League:* BPL
*Administrator: *Cricket Australia
*League Format: *Twenty20
*Venue:* Blundstone Arena
*Date:* 10 December
*Teams:* Sydney Sixers vs Hobart Hurricanes
*Total Matches:* 61
Credit: Live Cricket Update


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@Bilal9 @Michael Corleone I'm gonna steal her back from the Burmese Benz now 


Your boy Aziz gonna score all the Bitches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 695882
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone I'm gonna steal her back from the Burmese Benz now
> 
> 
> Your boy Aziz gonna score all the Bitches


What a coincidence. I’m seeing a new girl now 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Happy Victory Day to all Bangladeshi brothers and Sisters (If any).


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Happy Victory Day to all Bangladeshi brothers and Sisters (If any).


No parade this year. Atleast BAF won’t have to twiddle around its “ultramodern” mig 29 😂😂😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> No parade this year. Atleast BAF won’t have to twiddle around its “ultramodern” mig 29 😂😂😂





Othadhunik!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

happy victory day

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 696834





Man, you should've slipped this in before the thread got locked.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

A belated victory is victory nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

Have to visit this thread regularly. Nice talk here.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

jamahir said:


> Have to visit this thread regularly. Nice talk here.


You should have seen me and dalal yesterday. We verbally raped all the usual troll suspects and managed to keep the thread under our control, until it was locked ofc. 😂
A lot of salt in old wounds yesterday

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 695882
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone I'm gonna steal her back from the Burmese Benz now
> 
> 
> Your boy Aziz gonna score all the Bitches



You go Aziz Mia! Aziz FTW!!


Michael Corleone said:


> What a coincidence. I’m seeing a new girl now 😂



Congrats. Tread lightly Mr. Casanova. Easy does it.

Probably seen most situations you will ever face.

I am on tap for any advice you need.


Michael Corleone said:


> You should have seen me and dalal yesterday. We verbally raped all the usual troll suspects and managed to keep the thread under our control, until it was locked ofc. 😂
> A lot of salt in old wounds yesterday



We are all guests here. Use your best judgment. 

I can't dictate anyone else's behavior, but why intentionally poke people where it hurts?

Decency is my mantra and guiding principle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

Michael Corleone said:


> You should have seen me and dalal yesterday. We verbally raped all the usual troll suspects and managed to keep the thread under our control, until it was locked ofc. 😂
> A lot of salt in old wounds yesterday



Well, rape is a thing not to be spoken in jest but I get your point.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> We are all guests here. Use your best judgment.
> 
> I can't dictate anyone else's behavior, but why intentionally poke people where it hurts?
> 
> Decency is my mantra and guiding principle


I’ve always lived by the motto, when you can’t beat them, join them. 😂 didn’t get any warning points, had some of my comments silently deleted and admin rao likes dise so win win I guess. Wisdom comes with experience bhai, we can onlyhope to learn from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


>


Wow is that girl mixed or pure Bengali? She’s so pretty


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> Wow is that girl mixed or pure Bengali? She’s so pretty



Which girl are you talking about?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Avicenna said:


> Which girl are you talking about?


Red dress one, the first girl


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I’ve always lived by the motto, when you can’t beat them, join them. 😂 didn’t get any warning points, had some of my comments silently deleted and admin rao likes dise so win win I guess. Wisdom comes with experience bhai, we can onlyhope to learn from you.



Bhalo bhalo, Chalaiya jao Ghulam Hossain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> View attachment 699564



Dr. Khan should be given an Ekushey Padak or similar medal. He deserves this and a full facility to manufacture this item on pilot basis, before other industrialists locally can replicate his success. I'm sure this process was patented and we should enforce this patent globally. 

THIS IS *BIG *GUYS - *REALLY BIG*.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


>



I'm glad BUFLA held a nice parade this time around. Bangladeshi associations in Los Angeles are starting to get more professional instead of resembling warring factions of Awami League Goondas back home.

The Goondas who got expelled from Bangladesh and got here twenty years ago, now are almost Grandpas, and are very wealthy business-owners, despite being (as expected) not very educated. 

They had to fight tooth and nail with the City of LA to get the Little Bangladesh sign posted, because it is smack dab in the middle of Koreatown proper here. And Koreans wield financial power of a whole other type.

However this is also numerically also very strong as the abode of the largest number of Bangladeshis in the West Coast. 

Most of the residents here in (what is popularly known as) 'Third and Vermont district' of Los Angeles (close to downtown LA) are not Bangladeshi career professionals. But what they lack in educational credentials, they make up in sheer numbers and the level of political organization and community service.

This is the West Coast equivalent of Jackson Heights in NYC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Dr. Khan should be given an Ekushey Padak or similar medal. He deserves this and a full facility to manufacture this item on pilot basis, before other industrialists locally can replicate his success. I'm sure this process was patented and we should enforce this patent globally.
> 
> THIS IS *BIG *GUYS - *REALLY BIG*.


Question is how good is this with water, and if it will be food safe, some packaging let’s moisture in and out

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Question is how good is this with water, and if it will be food safe, some packaging let’s moisture in and out




You thinking about Condoms ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I'm glad BUFLA held a nice parade this time around. Bangladeshi associations in Los Angeles are starting to get more professional instead of resembling warring factions of Awami League Goondas back home.
> 
> The Goondas who got expelled from Bangladesh and got here twenty years ago, now are almost Grandpas, and are very wealthy business-owners, despite being (as expected) not very educated.
> 
> They had to fight tooth and nail with the City of LA to get the Little Bangladesh sign posted, because it is smack dab in the middle of Koreatown proper here. And Koreans wield financial power of a whole other type.
> 
> However this is also numerically also very strong as the abode of the largest number of Bangladeshis in the West Coast.
> 
> Most of the residents here in (what is popularly known as) 'Third and Vermont district' of Los Angeles (close to downtown LA) are not Bangladeshi career professionals. But what they lack in educational credentials, they make up in sheer numbers and the level of political organization and community service.
> 
> This is the West Coast equivalent of Jackson Heights in NYC.


So you’re saying it’s like fast and furious but instead of Mexican dom toreto vs small eyes, it’s brown rice farmers vs small eyes?


DalalErMaNodi said:


> You thinking about Condoms ?


😅😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> So you’re saying it’s like fast and furious but instead of Mexican dom toreto vs small eyes, it’s brown rice farmers vs small eyes?



Exactly.

I overheard one Bengali shop owner taunt his Korean grocery wholesaler,

"Oi bekoob tor chokh soto, chokhey dehosh ni??"

I was like - WOW. This is the opposite of diversity/sensitivity training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I overheard one Bengali shop owner taunt his Korean grocery wholesaler,
> 
> "Oi bekoob tor chokh soto, chokhey dehosh ni??"
> 
> I was like - WOW. This is the opposite of diversity/sensitivity training.


The Korean understood? I hope he did but is cool enough to not mind 😂😂😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339720194718113794

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Question is how good is this with water, and if it will be food safe, some packaging let’s moisture in and out



Jokes aside, the thing that I'm really happy about, is the fact that this can unclog so many clogged waterways in our country, this completely decomposes in like 3/4 months.

And condoms should decompose just as easily, as should clothes. Too much micro-plastics already in our oceans....



Michael Corleone said:


> The Korean understood? I hope he did but is cool enough to not mind 😂😂😂



I'm certain he did not get the Bengali part. A fight would've broken out.

Thems are fightin' words!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339720194718113794



Thanks for much joy in discussing these tweets with my friends.  

Hai Allah, how many losers are in that list...! All tweeting for a living.

Yeah big reveal coming on January 6th - prepare to be shocked (NOT!). 

Outlandish conspiracy theories galore!

Shobgulir mathai chhit...


----------



## Bilal9

Planning minister MA Mannan apparently let the cat out of the bag per the video below. He has now indicated officially that China is a closer development partner to Bangladesh than India. This has disappointed and confounded the usual Bangladesh watchers and minders in India. As usual the Modi-administration folks are clueless, under-qualified and will be questioned by their electorate on 'who lost Bangladesh'? For us we could of course care less...






And watch the debate with MA Mannan and the Indian Shill Deva-Apriya (!) Bhattacharya...






I can't deny - I'm starting to like what this guy says....  

He seems quite qualified and sophisticated, a star in Sheikh Hasina's team for sure...


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Planning minister MA Mannan apparently let the cat out of the bag per the video below. He has now indicated officially that China is a closer development partner to Bangladesh than India. This has disappointed and confounded the usual Bangladesh watchers and minders in India. As usual the Modi-administration folks are clueless, under-qualified and will be questioned by their electorate on 'who lost Bangladesh'? For us we could of course care less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the debate with MA Mannan and the Indian Shill Deva-Apriya (!) Bhattacharya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't deny - I'm starting to like what this guy says....
> 
> He seems quite qualified and sophisticated, a star in Sheikh Hasina's team for sure...


Golam Ronny is a sellout though 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Golam Ronny is a sellout though 😂



I guess. Don't know a lot of these guys. Who's selling, who's buying.


----------



## Michael Corleone

guys, seen this in a recent caspianreport video. How is this division of sea area equal?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Ask the abalchoda founding fathers who were so obsessed with religion that they forgot Andaman Nicober Islands.
> 
> BTW, depth of the sea also plays a role in determining boundaries (greater depth, more resources and vice versa).


Bangladesh waters are shallow by comparison to what burma inherited


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 701163
> 
> guys, seen this in a recent caspianreport video. How is this division of sea area equal?



Other than what @Destranator bhai said, The Law of the Seas says you have to count 200 miles out from the coast line in 90 degree projection (my understanding). We have a smaller coastline, and that too like an "L", so we lose out vis-a-vis India and Myanmar.

Which does not mean we can't utilize the International portion though (where the horse-castle logo is).

None of this countries (excepting India to some extent) has utilized blue economy to any useful extent. I know Bangladesh hasn't for sure. Our fishing fleet for blue waters (open seas as opposed to territorial seas) is non-existent, for brown water coastal use is also limited to maybe a dozen or two small trawlers with freezer hatches (these go out for seven day fishing trips and are based in Chittagong). Hopefully we should have Matarbari and Payra added to these lists as bases for fishing fleets.

Thai and Myanmarese (not to say Indian) trawlers are having a field day fishing in Int'l waters and also our territorial waters, taking away all our marine fish catches. That is part of the reason to deploy a large Coast Guard force, Navy shouldn't be doing this sort of policing.


Michael Corleone said:


> Bangladesh waters are shallow by comparison to what burma inherited



The waters are shallow near the coastline and then it drops off much deeper. Shallower part is called the continental shelf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Other than what @Destranator bhai said, The Law of the Seas says you have to count 200 miles out from the coast line in 90 degree projection (my understanding). We have a smaller coastline, and that too like an "L", so we lose out vis-a-vis India and Myanmar.
> 
> Which does not mean we can't utilize the International portion though (where the horse-castle logo is).
> 
> None of this countries (excepting India to some extent) has utilized blue economy to any useful extent. I know Bangladesh hasn't for sure. Our fishing fleet for blue waters (open seas as opposed to territorial seas) is non-existent, for brown water coastal use is also limited to maybe a dozen or two small trawlers with freezer hatches (these go out for seven day fishing trips and are based in Chittagong). Hopefully we should have Matarbari and Payra added to these lists as bases for fishing fleets.
> 
> Thai and Myanmarese (not to say Indian) trawlers are having a field day fishing in Int'l waters and also our territorial waters, taking away all our marine fish catches. That is part of the reason to deploy a large Coast Guard force, Navy shouldn't be doing this sort of policing.
> 
> 
> The waters are shallow near the coastline and then it drops off much deeper. Shallower part is called the continental shelf.


can anyone search for hydrocarbons in extended continental shelf? i know they can in international waters only with permission


----------



## Shorisrip

Shallow-waters doesn't mean low diversity or low density of stock. Instead it is the opposite, as most livestock density and diversity are concentrated near the coast. Much of the open seas, far from the coast are actually wet deserts, i.e. of little value as fishing grounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/ChitroGolpoBD/posts/2988540804707783









__ https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems/posts/3710035062351526









__ https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems/posts/3709938642361168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> can anyone search for hydrocarbons in extended continental shelf? i know they can in international waters only with permission



Continental shelfs are typically within territorial waters, so yes, hydrocarbon exploration typically takes place there, I'd say within twenty miles or so (five miles or closer is more common) of the shoreline, which means laying seabed pipe to the shore to transfer extracted crude oil is a lot easier. 

Any further out, then you have to invest in North Seas type massive floating tethered oil rigs (in deep water) or jacked up platform rigs built on the seafloor (in shallow water), which are quite a bit larger and more complex than what we have off the Bangladesh coastal gas blocks. North sea floating oil rigs are in deep territorial waters (typically sea is 200 meter or so deep where they are placed), but these float using huge underwater sponsons (my understanding). See below.

Shown below are the newly discovered fields in the UK and adjoining countries.






Typical Deep Sea oil rig off the Scottish Coast





This is Exxon's Marine 700 semisubmersible drilling rig below, the empty sponsons act as support barges when the rig is underway, but at location, they are filled with sea water to submerge them partially, and they are then tethered to the seafloor using strong permanent anchors. 







The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/ChitroGolpoBD/posts/2988540804707783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems/posts/3710035062351526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/bengaliproblems/posts/3709938642361168



Ha ha ha that first woman in bridal garb is nuts!  

Alligators are unbelievably swift when catching pray, meaning lightning fast in their lunge.

Crazy woman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Just got unbanned guys , after 30 whole *** days lmao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

New Year's day 2021 in Old Dhaka area. Notice the many thousands of paper lanterns floating in the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Arya Desa said:


> lol take a shower and bleach that midnight black skin of your. Seriously, when I see a bonglo I'm reminded of the indigenous africans we Punjabis conquered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that doyalbaba's mama? Looks like a servant we used to have in India. Lol @HttpError bonglos look like naukers!


Typical North Indian trash,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Arthur said:


> As its not our language,it's not allowed here.If someone want's to talk Urdu he/she is free to go to other Urdu speaking threads.
> 
> @Arya Desa don't try to spread hate speech again,you are reported.The rule is simple, if you don't like Bengali peoples here,don't come here!
> 
> @Doyalbaba those pictures are funny.But you shouldn't bash anyone so hard!



Hear hear. Let's lay off the personal and racial attacks.


----------



## SpaceMan18

I got a question for y'all , do you guys think Bangladesh will become a developed country by 2040 ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> I got a question for y'all , do you guys think Bangladesh will become a developed country by 2040 ?


Hell no, 2060-70 if we meet economic goals every year for the next 20 years


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Hell no, 2060-70 if we meet economic goals every year for the next 20 years



I'll be happy if we're in Thailand and possibly China/Malaysia's GDP rate (somewhere around $10,000 per capita, nominal not PPP) by 2040, but I reckon it'd take us at least 2045 or even 2050 to realistically get there.

I do hope I'm proven wrong however, and we achieve those GDP per capita earlier than those dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I'll be happy if we're in Thailand and possibly China/Malaysia's GDP rate (somewhere around $10,000 per capita, nominal not PPP) by 2040, but I reckon it'd take us at least 2045 or even 2050 to realistically get there.
> 
> I do hope I'm proven wrong however.


Depending on a single export product for growth I don’t see how this is a ironclad solution. We need to diversify

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Depending on a single export product for growth I don’t see how this is a ironclad solution. We need to diversify



Well to say export diversification has not commenced or is not continuing would not be accurate.

However we can still say that the pace of export diversification is rather slow and I see this rapidly changing as soon as the half dozen larger new EPZ and SEZ's start functioning.

There are almost a hundred new EPZ and SEZ's being set up across the main transport corridors.

We already talked about the one considered the mother lode with multiple Billions in investment, BANGABANDHU SHEIKH MUJIB INDUSTRIAL CITY (30,000 acres). The zone will eventually have its own port facilities and power supply (initially 400 KV distribution by PGCB from National Power Grid, later a captive Power Station). Gas and Water utilities and distribution is in progress and implemented in the core industrial zone.






This news about BANGABANDHU SHEIKH MUJIB INDUSTRIAL CITY is from August 2020.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Construction work of Mirsarai Economic Zone is going on in full swing in Chattogram. This zone is one of the largest and most attractive economic zone in the Indian subcontinent with its own seaport.

Mirsarai Economic Zone styled as Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Shilpa Nagar, is being developed on an adjoining 30,000 acres of land stretching to Feni’s Sonagazi Upazila.




_Figure: This zone is one of the largest and most attractive economic zone in the Indian subcontinent with its own seaport. Courtesy: Collected_

Besides, an airport is being built along with the seaport to speed up the transport of goods.

So far, the project received around USD 15 billion investment proposals.

At present 11 factories are under construction. By 2021, 20 companies will start factory construction. Yabang Group will invest $1 billion in the allotted 100 acres of land.

One of the biggest conglomerates of Bangladesh, Bashundhara Group is setting up a factory on 500 acres of land.

This zone will serve as a major investment area for the garment sector – which is the backbone of Bangladesh’s economy.



> This zone will serve as a major investment area for the garment sector – which is the backbone of Bangladesh’s economy.


Considering all the aspects, Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) is planning to add another 13,000 acres along with 30,000 acres.

These zones have special economic regulations that vary from the rest of Bangladesh. An entrepreneur can relish several facilities from authorities for setting up an industrial unit within it.

Mirsarai Economic Zone, the biggest industrial reserve and also Bangladesh’s first multi-sector economic zone, will be developed in some 30 phases.

As for the utility facilities, Bangladesh Water Development Board (BWDB) is constructing a coastal embankment (super dyke) and a slope protection embankment to defend the project area from flood, saline intrusion, erosion instigated by the tidal surge and natural disasters.

The Roads and Highways Department (RHD) is constructing an 18km-long motorable pavement and a 10km access road to the project area.

The Rural Electrification Board (REB) has already installed a power distribution line and a substation.

The Department of Public Health Engineering (DPHE) is sinking deep tube-wells and a water reservoir.

The Karnaphuli Gas Distribution Company Ltd (KGDCL) is working to upgrade an existing gas distribution network from 350 mmcfd to 500 mmcfd to facilitate adequate gas supply to bulk and industrial customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This is from 2016, dedicated location at Bangabandhu Industrial City for Chinese investors (316 hectares) were set up that early.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Zone for Chinese investors to get foundation stone*
Anwar Hussain, Chittagong

Published at 02:40 am October 14th, 2016
Last updated at 02:41 am October 14th, 2016









A feasibility study on the project and the acquisition of the 313.23 hectare land needed for the zone have already been completed.

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and Chinese President Xi Jinping are set to lay the foundation stone of the project, through a video conference in the capital today.

As per a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) signed on June 16 this year, state-owned firm China Harbour Engineering Company Ltd (CHEC) was appointed to develop the site, which is 39km from the Chittagong Port, 28km from Chittagong city and 46km from Shah Amanat International Airport.

“The zone will accommodate 150-200 industrial units including ship-building, pharmaceuticals, electronics, agro-based, IT, chemical, power and textile and textile accessories,” Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) Executive Chairman Paban Chowdhury told the Dhaka Tribune. “We hope that the first government-to-government initiative for establishing an exclusive economic zone will create a congenial business atmosphere for luring Chinese companies, generate employment and spur economic activities. “As per the agreement, Chinese investors will get preference in the economic zone. Other local and foreign can also invest,” he said.

Of the proposed land for the economic zone, 117.8 hectares belong to the government. The Chittagong district administration is working to acquire the rest from private land owners. The move to set up the zone was undertaken soon after Sheikh Hasina’s visit to China in 2014. In September last year, ECNEC approved the proposal for the Chinese economic and industrial zone.

“We have already handed over 291 acres of land to BEZA. Acquisition of the rest of the land from private land owners is under way. The mammoth project has already commenced with the construction of the main road to the site,” said Goutam Baroi, Upazila Nirbahi Officer of Anwara.

BEZA Executive Chairman Paban said that the establishment of the exclusive economic zone would be a milestone for Bangladesh and open up a new window of foreign investment opportunity for the country. He said that it would take minimum two years to complete the project.

Business community leaders expressed optimism that economic activities in Chittagong would get a boost through the establishment of the exclusive industrial zone. Moinuddin Ahmed, the first vice-president of BGMEA, told the Dhaka Tribune that the establishment of an exclusive economic zone in the region was the fulfilment of a long-felt demand. “It will definitely help achieve our export target of $50 billion by the end of 2021.

“High-tech industrialization has led to a serious labor crisis in China. Consequently, the cost of production has gone up due to wage hike. Perhaps China is now planning to relocate their labor-intensive industries to other low-wage countries like Bangladesh,” Moinuddin added.


----------



## Bilal9

More recent news of local Investment at BangaBandhu Industrial City. There are dozens of instances like this from local investors in non-Apparel sectors.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Samuda Food to invest $205m at Bangabandhu Shilpa Nagar*
Tribune Desk

Published at 12:38 pm September 29th, 2020





BEZA Executive Chairman Paban Chowdhury chairs the agreement signing program at BEZA Office in the capital *Courtesy*

A lease agreement was signed on Monday in this regard between the Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) and Samuda Food Products Limited

Samuda Food Products Ltd, a sister concern of TK Group, will invest around $205.28 million to set up industrial units on 60 acres of land at the Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Shilpa Nagar at Mirersarai in Chittagong.

A lease agreement was signed on Monday in this regard between the Bangladesh Economic Zones Authority (BEZA) and Samuda Food Products Limited.

BEZA executive member (investment development) M Abdul Mannan and Samuda Food Products managing director Mohammad Mostafa Haider signed the lease agreement on behalf of their respective sides at the BEZA office. BEZA Executive Chairman Paban Chowdhury chaired the lease agreement signing ceremony, said a press release.

According to the investment proposal of the Samuda Food Products Ltd, the company is planning to set up various types of chemical industry, consumer items and food processing plants at the Bangabandhu Shilpa Nagar which is expected to generate around 2,000 employment opportunities there.

There will be three units namely – edible refinery, caustic soda unit and seed crushing unit.

Speaking on the occasion, Paban Chowdhury said that BEZA is not only facilitating setting up of industries, but it is also working with various training organizations to build up sector-based necessary skilled manpower for this huge industrial city.

He said all kinds of necessary infrastructures have already been made visible at the Shilpa Nagar to set up industries while community-based accommodation facilities will be ensured at the Shilpa Nagar soon under the PRIDE Project supported by the World Bank.

The BEZA executive chairman also thanked the TK Group for their 2nd industrial initiative at the Bangabandhu Shilpa Nagar and also their overall 4th industrial initiative through BEZA.


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Hell no, 2060-70 if we meet economic goals every year for the next 20 years




Well we don't know the future , maybe we might luckily get a better leader and the country might actually become developed. 

But yeah the world might not even exist then lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Jamin dise

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 705769
> 
> 
> 
> Jamin dise




Hah , I got unbanned on Jan 6th after 30 days


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 705769
> 
> 
> 
> Jamin dise



 

Ghorer chheley ghore firecchey.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

@Bilal9 bhai. Do you remember that Bengali music band who makes some good English songs? Could you link me to them? Forgot their name


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> @Bilal9 bhai. Do you remember that Bengali music band who makes some good English songs? Could you link me to them? Forgot their name



I'll try to find something...

But here are a few I know of who sing in English, for starters, in the alternative rock genre...lot of angst-fueled lyrics. 

Very vibrant scene, I must say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Meanwhile Nemesis turns out great rock tunes in Bengali.











And there are some odd ones too, including these by MeghDol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I'll try to find something...
> 
> But here are a few I know of who sing in English, for starters, in the alternative rock genre...lot of angst-fueled lyrics.
> 
> Very vibrant scene, I must say...


Thanks bro. I was looking for eida. Two of their songs legit put me to sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Thanks bro. I was looking for eida. Two of their songs legit put me to sleep


EIDA is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> EIDA is awesome!!!



Some say he left the music scene abruptly and does not make music anymore.

A pity if this is true...

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Khoob bhalo thread.👍
Enjoy reading.

Always trust in the dhola ( bucket )

ডোল ভরা আশা আর কুলো ভরা ছাই।

With best wishes:

Bihari Ghoti Pola
From Geneva Camp/Beck Bagan ( guess where? )

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Enjoy lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Enjoy lol


I love trump version the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

"When you are passionate about something, make sure you put an you 100% effort to pursue that passion. Because if you do so, victory shall be yours." With a life moto as aspiring as his, here's the story of Avik Anwar, the first Bangladeshi to win an International Motor Sport Race. 






Growing up we knew that a Yellow Brick Road is likely to lead into a magical world, much like in The Wizard Of Oz. Farin Daulah, founder of Yellow Brick Road, aims to establish a similar world via her organization Yellow Brick Road, that is set out to educate the young generation on the importance of Consent, Communication Skills, Leadership and much more. Here’s to a world that would develop around education, which lies beyond typical subjects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?
The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.
Saturday 30 January 2021 06:12, UK

PPPL physicist Fatima Ebrahimi in front of an artist&#39;s conception of a fusion rocket. Credit: Elle Starkman (PPPL Office of Communications) and ITER
Image:
Dr Fatima Ebrahimi in front of an artist's conceptof a fusion rocket. Pic: Elle Starkman/PPPL
Dr Fatima Ebrahimi has invented a new fusion rocket thruster concept which could power humans to Mars and beyond.

The physicist who works for the US Department of Energy's Princeton Plasma Physics Laboratory (PPPL) designed the rocket which will use magnetic fields to shoot plasma particles - electrically charged gas - into the vacuum of space.

According to Newton's second and third laws of motion, the conservation of momentum would mean the rocket was propelled forwards - and at speeds 10 times faster than comparable devices.

Mars is also known as the red planet
Image:
The invention could enable humans to travel to Mars
While current space-proven plasma propulsion engines use electric fields to propel the particles, the new rocket design would accelerate them using magnetic reconnection.

This process is found throughout the universe but is most observable to humanity on the surface of the sun. When magnetic field lines converge there, before separating and then reconnect again, they product an enormous amount of energy.

Advertisement

Similar energy is produced inside torus-shaped machines known as tokamaks, a magnetic confinement device which is also a leading candidate for a practical nuclear fusion reactor.

"I've been cooking this concept for a while," said PPPL's principal research physicist Dr Fatima Ebrahimi, whose paper detailing the invention has been published in the Journal of Plasma Physics.

More from Science & Tech
COVID-19: Rejected contracts and a Hollywood movie - how UK struck deal to guarantee vaccine supply
Walking with dinosaurs: Girl, 4, finds prehistoric footprint on beach stroll
COVID-19: Johnson & Johnson's single-shot vaccine 85% effective against most severe symptoms
COVID-19: How do the Pfizer, Oxford, Moderna, Novavax and Johnson & Johnson coronavirus vaccines compare?
GameStop: Wolf of Wall Street gives his advice to people investing in gaming retailer
Elon Musk complains 'humanity will never get to Mars' after regulator delays launch
"I had the idea in 2017 while sitting on a deck and thinking about the similarities between a car's exhaust and the high-velocity exhaust particles created by PPPL's National Spherical Torus Experiment (NSTX)," she said.

The NSTX is the forerunner of the laboratory's present flagship fusion facility, which is being investigated with funding by the US Department of Energy.

"During its operation, this tokamak produces magnetic bubbles called plasmoids that move at around 20 kilometres per second, which seemed to me a lot like thrust," Dr Ebrahimi added.

Nuclear fusion is the power that drives the sun and stars. It combines light elements in the form of plasma - the hot, charged state of matter composed of free electrons and atomic nuclei that represents 99% of the visible universe - to generate massive amounts of energy.

If a reactor functioning on the same principles could be recreated on Earth, it would provide a "virtually inexhaustible supply of power to generate electricity" according to the PPPl.

Handout from the NOAA/National Weather Service&#39;s Space Weather Prediction Center shows a solar flare erupting from the sun late January 23 2012. The flare is reportedly the largest since 2005 and is expected to affect GPS systems and other communications when it reaches the Earth&#39;s magnetic field in the morning of January 24. (Photo by NOAA/National Weather Service&#39;s Space Weather Prediction Center via Getty Images)
Image:
The technology uses the same process we see in solar flares
Dr Ebrahimi's new concept performs much better than existing plasma thrusters in computer simulations - generating exhaust with velocities of hundreds of kilometres per second, 10 times faster than those of other thrusters.

That faster velocity at the beginning of a spacecraft's journey could bring the outer planets within reach of astronauts, the physicist said.

"Long-distance travel takes months or years because the specific impulse of chemical rocket engines is very low, so the craft takes a while to get up to speed," she said.

"But if we make thrusters based on magnetic reconnection, then we could conceivably complete long-distance missions in a shorter period of time."

She stressed that her thruster concept stems directly from her research into fusion energy. "This work was inspired by past fusion work and this is the first time that plasmoids and reconnection have been proposed for space propulsion," Dr Ebrahimi said. "The next step is building a prototype!"









Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?


The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.




news-sky-com.cdn.ampproject.org






Most likely she has a muslim upbringing, heritage or is muslim. I am sure of her origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Tom-tom said:


> Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?
> The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.
> Saturday 30 January 2021 06:12, UK
> 
> PPPL physicist Fatima Ebrahimi in front of an artist&#39;s conception of a fusion rocket. Credit: Elle Starkman (PPPL Office of Communications) and ITER
> Image:
> Dr Fatima Ebrahimi in front of an artist's conceptof a fusion rocket. Pic: Elle Starkman/PPPL
> Dr Fatima Ebrahimi has invented a new fusion rocket thruster concept which could power humans to Mars and beyond.
> 
> The physicist who works for the US Department of Energy's Princeton Plasma Physics Laboratory (PPPL) designed the rocket which will use magnetic fields to shoot plasma particles - electrically charged gas - into the vacuum of space.
> 
> According to Newton's second and third laws of motion, the conservation of momentum would mean the rocket was propelled forwards - and at speeds 10 times faster than comparable devices.
> 
> Mars is also known as the red planet
> Image:
> The invention could enable humans to travel to Mars
> While current space-proven plasma propulsion engines use electric fields to propel the particles, the new rocket design would accelerate them using magnetic reconnection.
> 
> This process is found throughout the universe but is most observable to humanity on the surface of the sun. When magnetic field lines converge there, before separating and then reconnect again, they product an enormous amount of energy.
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> Similar energy is produced inside torus-shaped machines known as tokamaks, a magnetic confinement device which is also a leading candidate for a practical nuclear fusion reactor.
> 
> "I've been cooking this concept for a while," said PPPL's principal research physicist Dr Fatima Ebrahimi, whose paper detailing the invention has been published in the Journal of Plasma Physics.
> 
> More from Science & Tech
> COVID-19: Rejected contracts and a Hollywood movie - how UK struck deal to guarantee vaccine supply
> Walking with dinosaurs: Girl, 4, finds prehistoric footprint on beach stroll
> COVID-19: Johnson & Johnson's single-shot vaccine 85% effective against most severe symptoms
> COVID-19: How do the Pfizer, Oxford, Moderna, Novavax and Johnson & Johnson coronavirus vaccines compare?
> GameStop: Wolf of Wall Street gives his advice to people investing in gaming retailer
> Elon Musk complains 'humanity will never get to Mars' after regulator delays launch
> "I had the idea in 2017 while sitting on a deck and thinking about the similarities between a car's exhaust and the high-velocity exhaust particles created by PPPL's National Spherical Torus Experiment (NSTX)," she said.
> 
> The NSTX is the forerunner of the laboratory's present flagship fusion facility, which is being investigated with funding by the US Department of Energy.
> 
> "During its operation, this tokamak produces magnetic bubbles called plasmoids that move at around 20 kilometres per second, which seemed to me a lot like thrust," Dr Ebrahimi added.
> 
> Nuclear fusion is the power that drives the sun and stars. It combines light elements in the form of plasma - the hot, charged state of matter composed of free electrons and atomic nuclei that represents 99% of the visible universe - to generate massive amounts of energy.
> 
> If a reactor functioning on the same principles could be recreated on Earth, it would provide a "virtually inexhaustible supply of power to generate electricity" according to the PPPl.
> 
> Handout from the NOAA/National Weather Service&#39;s Space Weather Prediction Center shows a solar flare erupting from the sun late January 23 2012. The flare is reportedly the largest since 2005 and is expected to affect GPS systems and other communications when it reaches the Earth&#39;s magnetic field in the morning of January 24. (Photo by NOAA/National Weather Service&#39;s Space Weather Prediction Center via Getty Images)
> Image:
> The technology uses the same process we see in solar flares
> Dr Ebrahimi's new concept performs much better than existing plasma thrusters in computer simulations - generating exhaust with velocities of hundreds of kilometres per second, 10 times faster than those of other thrusters.
> 
> That faster velocity at the beginning of a spacecraft's journey could bring the outer planets within reach of astronauts, the physicist said.
> 
> "Long-distance travel takes months or years because the specific impulse of chemical rocket engines is very low, so the craft takes a while to get up to speed," she said.
> 
> "But if we make thrusters based on magnetic reconnection, then we could conceivably complete long-distance missions in a shorter period of time."
> 
> She stressed that her thruster concept stems directly from her research into fusion energy. "This work was inspired by past fusion work and this is the first time that plasmoids and reconnection have been proposed for space propulsion," Dr Ebrahimi said. "The next step is building a prototype!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?
> 
> 
> The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news-sky-com.cdn.ampproject.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely she has a muslim upbringing, heritage or is muslim. I am sure of her origin.



She is Muslim by seeing her name, Fatima, which is the name of prophet Muhammad beloved daughter. Her last name is Ibrahim which is Islamic name of Abraham (used by Christian)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom-tom

Indos said:


> She is Muslim by seeing her name, Fatima, which is the name of prophet Muhammad beloved daughter. Her last name is Ibrahim which is Islamic name of Abraham (used by Christian)



Just realised there is a world science technology thread so posting it there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Tom-tom said:


> Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?
> The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.
> Saturday 30 January 2021 06:12, UK
> 
> PPPL physicist Fatima Ebrahimi in front of an artist&#39;s conception of a fusion rocket. Credit: Elle Starkman (PPPL Office of Communications) and ITER
> Image:
> Dr Fatima Ebrahimi in front of an artist's conceptof a fusion rocket. Pic: Elle Starkman/PPPL
> Dr Fatima Ebrahimi has invented a new fusion rocket thruster concept which could power humans to Mars and beyond.
> 
> The physicist who works for the US Department of Energy's Princeton Plasma Physics Laboratory (PPPL) designed the rocket which will use magnetic fields to shoot plasma particles - electrically charged gas - into the vacuum of space.
> 
> According to Newton's second and third laws of motion, the conservation of momentum would mean the rocket was propelled forwards - and at speeds 10 times faster than comparable devices.
> 
> Mars is also known as the red planet
> Image:
> The invention could enable humans to travel to Mars
> While current space-proven plasma propulsion engines use electric fields to propel the particles, the new rocket design would accelerate them using magnetic reconnection.
> 
> This process is found throughout the universe but is most observable to humanity on the surface of the sun. When magnetic field lines converge there, before separating and then reconnect again, they product an enormous amount of energy.
> 
> Advertisement
> 
> Similar energy is produced inside torus-shaped machines known as tokamaks, a magnetic confinement device which is also a leading candidate for a practical nuclear fusion reactor.
> 
> "I've been cooking this concept for a while," said PPPL's principal research physicist Dr Fatima Ebrahimi, whose paper detailing the invention has been published in the Journal of Plasma Physics.
> 
> More from Science & Tech
> COVID-19: Rejected contracts and a Hollywood movie - how UK struck deal to guarantee vaccine supply
> Walking with dinosaurs: Girl, 4, finds prehistoric footprint on beach stroll
> COVID-19: Johnson & Johnson's single-shot vaccine 85% effective against most severe symptoms
> COVID-19: How do the Pfizer, Oxford, Moderna, Novavax and Johnson & Johnson coronavirus vaccines compare?
> GameStop: Wolf of Wall Street gives his advice to people investing in gaming retailer
> Elon Musk complains 'humanity will never get to Mars' after regulator delays launch
> "I had the idea in 2017 while sitting on a deck and thinking about the similarities between a car's exhaust and the high-velocity exhaust particles created by PPPL's National Spherical Torus Experiment (NSTX)," she said.
> 
> The NSTX is the forerunner of the laboratory's present flagship fusion facility, which is being investigated with funding by the US Department of Energy.
> 
> "During its operation, this tokamak produces magnetic bubbles called plasmoids that move at around 20 kilometres per second, which seemed to me a lot like thrust," Dr Ebrahimi added.
> 
> Nuclear fusion is the power that drives the sun and stars. It combines light elements in the form of plasma - the hot, charged state of matter composed of free electrons and atomic nuclei that represents 99% of the visible universe - to generate massive amounts of energy.
> 
> If a reactor functioning on the same principles could be recreated on Earth, it would provide a "virtually inexhaustible supply of power to generate electricity" according to the PPPl.
> 
> Handout from the NOAA/National Weather Service&#39;s Space Weather Prediction Center shows a solar flare erupting from the sun late January 23 2012. The flare is reportedly the largest since 2005 and is expected to affect GPS systems and other communications when it reaches the Earth&#39;s magnetic field in the morning of January 24. (Photo by NOAA/National Weather Service&#39;s Space Weather Prediction Center via Getty Images)
> Image:
> The technology uses the same process we see in solar flares
> Dr Ebrahimi's new concept performs much better than existing plasma thrusters in computer simulations - generating exhaust with velocities of hundreds of kilometres per second, 10 times faster than those of other thrusters.
> 
> That faster velocity at the beginning of a spacecraft's journey could bring the outer planets within reach of astronauts, the physicist said.
> 
> "Long-distance travel takes months or years because the specific impulse of chemical rocket engines is very low, so the craft takes a while to get up to speed," she said.
> 
> "But if we make thrusters based on magnetic reconnection, then we could conceivably complete long-distance missions in a shorter period of time."
> 
> She stressed that her thruster concept stems directly from her research into fusion energy. "This work was inspired by past fusion work and this is the first time that plasmoids and reconnection have been proposed for space propulsion," Dr Ebrahimi said. "The next step is building a prototype!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?
> 
> 
> The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news-sky-com.cdn.ampproject.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely she has a muslim upbringing, heritage or is muslim. I am sure of her origin.



I heard of this since I myself love space and honestly this is really freaking cool , I'm not sure if she's Bengali or Bangladeshis but if she makes this fusion engine honestly it will be a gamer changer. 


However humans living on Mars in the masses will be 100s of years into the future


----------



## Indos

SpaceMan18 said:


> I heard of this since I myself love space and honestly this is really freaking cool , I'm not sure if she's Bengali or Bangladeshis but if she makes this fusion engine honestly it will be a gamer changer.
> 
> 
> However humans living on Mars in the masses will be 100s of years into the future



Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Yeah I don’t think fusion thrusters are coming before fusion reactors. There’s been many conceptual thoughts around this, no detailed designs yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Landmine

A silent revolution is going on in our aquaculture sector for the past few years. There is a reason why we are the 4th ranked fish producer in the world right now despite the limited availability of land, water, and other associated resources. The following documentary was well made by Oregon State University shows a brief story regarding the current aqua-culture practice going on in Bangladesh. After watching such a video, I can feel the future, I can smell the victory in the fish production sectors that we were cherished for a long time. 
On a different note, it was fun watching the BAU campus again. Bring back so many memories with my friends. Other than the BUET campus, I have spent a significant amount of my young life here. Such a nice campus!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Landmine said:


> A silent revolution is going on in our aquaculture sector for the past few years. There is a reason why we are the 4th ranked fish producer in the world right now despite the limited availability of land, water, and other associated resources. The following documentary was well made by Oregon State University shows a brief story regarding the current aqua-culture practice going on in Bangladesh. After watching such a video, I can feel the future, I can smell the victory in the fish production sectors that we were cherished for a long time.
> On a different note, it was fun watching the BAU campus again. Bring back so many memories with my friends. Other than the BUET campus, I have spent a significant amount of my young life here. Such a nice campus!



Masha'Allah Very nice!

This is an important source of protein for local people, and having fourth place globally is no small feat.

Oregon specializes in both deep sea fishing and aquaculture (of growing Salmon especially).

But yes in commercial aquaculture (cultured fish production) they are a leading force in the US.

In the US South, Alabama, Louisiana and Mississippi also specialize in commercial aquaculture but for freshwater Catfish ("African Magur" in Bengali) production which you can find in restaurant menus (poached boneless catfish filet).

Some catfish grow quite large. In the Missouri river and also in Western US freshwater lakes, sometimes they stock fish and hook local Giant Blue Catfish just for fun, just for bragging rights. They don't eat them, catch and release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Why the important people including the Prime Minister have not been vaccinated yet? Has Beximco's agreement with the Indian company been completed through using a legal process? Do we have any other option at the moment except to be vaccinated against Astra-Zeneca? Is the vaccination program being opposed for political purposes? 'Khaled Muhiuddin wants to know' is the topic of discussion in this talk show: Vaccine, India, Beximco and politics! Featuring Salman F Rahman, Chairman of Beximco Limited and Farhad Mazhar, Poet, Pharmacist and Entrepreneur are from Dhaka as guests at the event. See and share your views. Subscribe:https://bit.ly/2SJoeQq
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Look at Darbesh defend himself against the allegation of Beximco being involved illegally (He remains a Beximco Chairman while being the PM's private investments advisor) in purchasing Covid vaccine from Serum institute in India. 

Not only was Serum Institute paid for distributorship - they sought money for expanding their facilities, which Bangladesh paid in the millions for. That money could have been used for local research and production using ToT from Astra-Zeneca and Oxford. When pushed, Darbesh flew into a rage and off the handle. 

Chaur caught in his own scheme and flailing around like a Katla Macch. 

And WTH is "Obishkar"? He should take an intro course in vocabulary.

Meanwhile Sanghis are still claiming, they 'donated' vaccine to Bangladesh when we know we paid Serum institute 3 crores for the 2 million doses of vaccine. Trying to milk every opportunity to show how 'friendly' they are to Bangladesh. Idiots.

Well we all know who Darbesh (Salman F. Rahman) is. Here is a brief description of who Farhad Mazhar is. He is considered one of the top pharmacists in Bangladesh and a classical Marxist as well (I don't consider that dirty, lots of intellectuals are).









Farhad Mazhar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





All in Bengali - sorry.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

World's smallest Chameleon and reptile.

https://reut.rs/3jj2ec1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> World's smallest Chameleon and reptile.
> 
> https://reut.rs/3jj2ec1



I was fully expecting to see a pic of Lindsay Graham!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Destranator

Avicenna said:


> I was fully expecting to see a pic of Lindsay Graham!


Why is McConnell dead?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Has anybody have news on Bangladesh Army new assault rifle procurement ?


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> I was fully expecting to see a pic of Lindsay Graham!



He's small, but not that small...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

guys, what was this rascal used for?





and this?

I didn’t know we ever used 747

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 715315
> 
> View attachment 715316
> 
> guys, what was this rascal used for?
> 
> View attachment 715317
> 
> and this?
> 
> I didn’t know we ever used 747



It was leased for a time years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 715315
> 
> View attachment 715316
> 
> guys, what was this rascal used for?
> 
> View attachment 715317
> 
> and this?
> 
> I didn’t know we ever used 747



Yeah those 747-200s were leased , probably for Hajj flights 






Here's some models of these lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 715315
> 
> View attachment 715316
> 
> guys, what was this rascal used for?
> 
> View attachment 715317
> 
> and this?
> 
> I didn’t know we ever used 747



Ah yes - the odd one. 

Biman Wet-leased these things for maybe two/three years in the early 2000's (?) from a Nigerian Airline when some of their DC-10's got grounded and they had aircraft shortage. Rumor has it that the Biman big-wigs made a shady deal with the Nigerians, paying them above market rates, and pocketing some of the money in arrangements.

I will always remember the skins for the big ugly logos. They were so ugly, they were a popular attraction for aviation nuts worldwide. In fact the scale model makers made huge profit from selling die cast models (You know, 1/400 and 1/200 ones) of this ugly logo of the 747-200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Ah yes - the odd one.
> 
> Biman Wet-leased these things for maybe two/three years in the early 2000's (?) from a Nigerian Airline when some of their DC-10's got grounded and they had aircraft shortage. Rumor has it that the Biman big-wigs made a shady deal with the Nigerians, paying them above market rates, and pocketing some of the money in arrangements.
> 
> I will always remember the skins for the big ugly logos. They were so ugly, they were a popular attraction for aviation nuts worldwide. In fact the scale model makers made huge profit from selling die cast models (You know, 1/400 and 1/200 ones) of this ugly logo of the 747-200.


It looks like they just took the plane as it was and covered up old logos 
Just look at the size of the BIMAN emblem on the tail. Horrendous

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Guys forget everything else and look at the shape of the Bangladeshi flag:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> Guys forget everything else and look at the shape of the Bangladeshi flag:
> 
> View attachment 715413


Yeah there’s a story behind it. Apparently the muppets in the govt thought offsetting the circle makes the circle appear to be at center when it’s flying so they changed the official flag.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Michael Corleone said:


> Yeah there’s a story behind it. Apparently the muppets in the govt thought offsetting the circle makes the circle appear to be at center when it’s flying so they changed the official flag.



I know but the offset of the red cricle is meant to be towards the hoist to the *left*:







What is the rationale behind offsetting it to the right here? Maybe they wanted to make sure the circle is more visible closer to the ground in the event of the dodgy plane stalling mid air and nose diving?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Destranator said:


> I know but the offset of the red cricle is meant to be towards the hoist to the *left*:
> 
> View attachment 715643
> 
> 
> 
> What is the rationale behind offsetting it to the right here? Maybe they wanted to make sure the circle is more visible closer to the ground in the event of the dodgy plane stalling mid air and nose diving?
> 
> View attachment 715644


If it’s a sticker then maybe they cheaper out on the printing block. If it’s paint... the guy who painted it thought of mirroring the image and screwed it up

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Hmm was watching this , and I was thinking if Bangladesh can make or design their own small arms starting with a pistol all the way up to a rifle. 

Couple of issues we have is metallurgy and of course no company to do it


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm was watching this , and I was thinking if Bangladesh can make or design their own small arms starting with a pistol all the way up to a rifle.
> 
> Couple of issues we have is metallurgy and of course no company to do it


Could go glock route with plastic guns 💪🏽

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Could go glock route with plastic guns 💪🏽



lmao like the Chinese with their QBZs ? Or we can make a decent assault rifle like the Singaporeans


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> lmao like the Chinese with their QBZs ? Or we can make a decent assault rifle like the Singaporeans


I was talking about pistols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Apnara shokoley Bangladeshi "Far-Fiyoom" lagan. Lagaiya "badbu" dur koren.

12:00 AM, February 16, 2021 / LAST MODIFIED: 02:09 AM, February 16, 2021
*Jonaki by Nasreen Zamir*








Ramisa Haque

Fascinating bottles of magical concoctions, Jonaki by Nasreen Zamir is a bold venture into the enchanting world of perfumery and has been, in one word, a triumph. An interior designer by heart and profession, permeating the walls between décor and fragrance was all too natural a move for her, especially when beautiful scents have always spoken to her on a deeper level. Her captivation finally found eloquence in unique blends and simple bottles. And so, Jonaki, a premium brand brewing up a storm in Bangladesh's local perfume industry, was born.

"Jonaki is the ultimate symbol of romance and beauty in whatever culture you look at. The Assamese associate the creatures with moonlight and Tagore himself wrote incredible verses on jonaki that I profoundly resonate with. It's something that has always illuminated the world around me and breathed life into me. Naming my perfume brand anything else just would not be the same," explains Nasreen Zamir, Founder and Managing Director of the label.

And, so, sharing the light with us, Jonaki is an honest attempt on its best day. The idea is simply to convey to anyone wearing Jonaki by diffusing the air around them with familiar traces of Nasreen Zamir's old memories and inexplicable emotions. An ode to this sentiment is a premium line of five different fragrances, all launched under the label. Each mix carries a story of its own, and exploring them is a journey.

*Freesia Nights*
A floral scent that reminds you of romance and inner beauty, Freesia Nights is a fresh fragrance. Perfect for daytime or any innocent evening affair, spritzes of this on your wrists and neck will make you taste of water-lilies and roses at its peak. As daylight weans off and your pour of coffee reaches the end of the mug, you will be left with refreshing notes of bergamot and musk that will leave your company wondering what smells so good!

*Neroli Blossom*
Still floral, still fresh, but tangy like a tangerine soaked in the blooms of a garden in full spring, Neroli Blossom is a flirtatious scent. Utterly chic and very elegant to the nose, this fragrance would perfectly complement a brunch out with girlfriends or lunch dates with your boyfriend and leave them wanting more of you.

Initial whiffs of this scent are dominantly citrusy and will remind you of lemons, but make no mistake, at its heart this is an alluring brew of bergamot, neroli, and musk. Embrace the free-spirit in you and do everything contradicting "prim and proper" with this one!

*Oriental Jasmine*
A risqué choice and much stronger than its companions, Oriental Jasmine is what you want to smell like on a night out dressed to the nines. Whether it's a black-tie event or a festive celebration, walk in wearing a few puffs of this and see the intoxicating scent of jasmines and bergamot cut through the air and anything else standing in your way! Still fresh as it opens with roses but crisper to encourage dares, Oriental Jasmine is mysterious. Wearing this, you will saunter past enchanted crowds to leave behind woody wafts of sandalwood and patchouli only to come back home feeling the picture of power.






*Amaretto*
A timeless classic that will ground you as you spritz this on, Amaretto is for men. It is fresh but strongly woody. A delightful make of citrus black pepper, neroli, rosemary, amaretto, leather and cedar wood and vetiver, this fragrance is long-lasting. Perfect for anything business or casual, Amaretto wears exceptionally well through any time of the day and pairs with either ends of the dandy personality: the experimental icon who fearlessly delves into different shapes, colours and patterns or an elegant gentleman who always prefers to throw in a blazer over a tucked-in shirt.

*Santal Tabac*
The kind of strong that nods a tad bit to royalty, Santal Tabac is the scent for the man with a taste for adventures and scandalous escapades. Light and floral with hints of lavender, this scent will thrust you into richer notes of musk leather and sandalwood as the fragrance climaxes to reveal the heart of this potion. Overwhelming whenever you lean in for a closer inhale, you can never go wrong with Santal Tabac.
All fragrances are priced consistently at Tk 2,800 and available for online orders, Jonaki is also sold at physical stores. Unimart, Bashundhara City, Shimanto Square and Jamuna Future Park – all keep stocks of Jonaki for you to conveniently pick up whenever.

Blissfully alive in its own light and enriching the air it infuses into, Jonaki is passion; it is freedom. The enlightening creatures of nature are a force to be reckoned with and Nasreen Zamir's line of fragrances create a magical world with a similar effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> I was talking about pistols



Perfect , now Harris can use Bangladesh made guns lol


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bruh how tf does Iran and now Turkey get to have a space program with actual rockets , but Bangladesh don't ? 


Can't Bangladesh work on at least a basic solid fuel rocket for own satellites ? Or is this too much to ask or is India's influence the reason we can't do it ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bruh how tf does Iran and now Turkey get to have a space program with actual rockets , but Bangladesh don't ?
> 
> 
> Can't Bangladesh work on at least a basic solid fuel rocket for own satellites ? Or is this too much to ask or is India's influence the reason we can't do it ?



Because we're a poor country with more pressing priorities lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bruh how tf does Iran and now Turkey get to have a space program with actual rockets , but Bangladesh don't ?
> 
> 
> Can't Bangladesh work on at least a basic solid fuel rocket for own satellites ? Or is this too much to ask or is India's influence the reason we can't do it ?


They’re richer with more educated population in those fields
Without sanctions Iran would certainly have been a major regional power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bruh how tf does Iran and now Turkey get to have a space program with actual rockets , but Bangladesh don't ?
> 
> 
> Can't Bangladesh work on at least a basic solid fuel rocket for own satellites ? Or is this too much to ask or* is India's influence the reason we can't do it ?*



Bingo, you caught on fast, The second one. 

Their tolerance level for threats and competition is extremely low. Plus they have Hasina in their pocket.


Michael Corleone said:


> They’re richer with more educated population in those fields
> Without sanctions Iran would certainly have been a major regional power



Oil money is still oil money. Plus they don't have the cow-towing and other burdens we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Guys sad, bizarre and tragic, but so typical about the Indian Navy, posted by brother beefeatergin.

Death by Hydrogen Sulfide fart bomb - a sad and truly undignified way to go...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/in-2009-indian-sailors-died-of-their-own-smell.702095/#post-12970344

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Guys sad, bizarre and tragic, but so typical about the Indian Navy, posted by brother beefeatergin.
> 
> Death by Hydrogen Sulfide fart bomb - a sad and truly undignified way to go...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/in-2009-indian-sailors-died-of-their-own-smell.702095/#post-12970344


It’s good they died. Imagine being paralyzed with the thought of that smell 😂
Recently an Indian cunt sat next to me in bus. Idk if the passengers at the back got his smell but I couldn’t bare it. Got off at the next station, before I exited I saw many empty seats with Ukrainians but this cunt came all the way back to sit with me knowing full well the Ukrainians will bash him

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> It’s good they died. Imagine being paralyzed with the thought of that smell 😂
> Recently an Indian cunt sat next to me in bus. Idk if the passengers at the back got his smell but I couldn’t bare it. Got off at the next station, before I exited I saw many empty seats with Ukrainians but this cunt came all the way back to sit with me knowing full well the Ukrainians will bash him



Ha ha ha  , some of these people don't shower every day I guess. Don't know what their problem is.

Plus they rub some weird vegetable oil on their heads (varies by state), Indian store still sell some of them...those are smelly too. Some Indians have a very low understanding of hygiene and body odor threshold...

This is one used by older religious Kolkata folks used since WWI ...I can't stand the smell...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Ha ha ha  , some of these people don't shower every day I guess. Don't know what their problem is.
> 
> Plus they rub some weird vegetable oil on their heads (varies by state), Indian store still sell some of them...those are smelly too. Some Indians have a very low understanding of hygiene and body odor threshold...
> 
> This is one used by older religious Kolkata folks used since WWI ...I can't stand the smell...


Yeah, it’s winter so they reckon they don’t wanna get wet in the shower. Even homeless Ukrainians don’t smell like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

first edition flying spur spotted in Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Can Bangladesh get a carrier like this ? Doesn't seem too expensive


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Can Bangladesh get a carrier like this ? Doesn't seem too expensive




Pet e bhat lagbe, Baki shob pore Dekha jabe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Pet e bhat lagbe, Baki shob pore Dekha jabe

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 719025



He'll fetch a good price at kurbani market.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@The Ronin oooof hot mess in the profile picture there

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @The Ronin oooof hot mess in the profile picture there


Is that Quader’s son? Bruh
@The Ronin where are those roleks bro?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

SpaceMan18 said:


> Can't Bangladesh work on at least a basic solid fuel rocket for own satellites ? Or is this too much to ask or is India's influence the reason we can't do it ?



Cost-Benefit? Govt does not have money to waste when hardly anyone pays income tax.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @The Ronin oooof hot mess in the profile picture there



Eida keda? Mujib coat mone hoilo...?


Destranator said:


> Cost-Benefit? Govt does not have money to waste when hardly anyone pays income tax.



Well Mr. Dinesh Vohra would like to differ with you on this. Aharey becharar Covid hoisilo. Ekdom roga hoia gesey. 

I hope more people come under income tax net, they should start with the big fish first...








Michael Corleone said:


> View attachment 718628
> 
> first edition flying spur spotted in Dhaka



Shalar taka-i taka. Jodi legal aina thakey chinta koren koto dam hoitey parey...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Shalar taka-i taka. Jodi legal aina thakey chinta koren koto dam hoitey parey...


Bhai haque grouper malik er pula, notun g wagon, Bentley bentayga ar Audi chalai... tax to 500-600% lagai... kemne eto taka Allah jane

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Bhai haque grouper malik er pula, notun g wagon, Bentley bentayga ar Audi chalai... tax to 500-600% lagai... kemne eto taka Allah jane



Goriber hoq maira khawa taka, I hope they do some donations like Masjid and Madrassah building for Yatims. Too much sinful spending...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Goriber hoq maira khawa taka, I hope they do some donations like Masjid and Madrassah building for Yatims. Too much sinful spending...


thak na jainna bola uchit na...
dorbesh re gali den... shala harami shobar poisha loote khaise

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> thak na jainna bola uchit na...
> dorbesh re gali den... shala harami shobar poisha loote khaise



Right you are....

Harami number one....everyone knows...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Anyone here in finance background?


----------



## SpaceMan18

Just got unbanned , what did I miss ?  besides the fact BAF still not buying some new fighters


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

I'll give it 72 hours tops before I get banned again.. who wants to wager ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @The Ronin oooof hot mess in the profile picture there





Michael Corleone said:


> Is that Quader’s son? Bruh
> @The Ronin where are those roleks bro?





Bilal9 said:


> Eida keda? Mujib coat mone hoilo...?





ghost250 said:


> bro,who is this hand_sum hunk in ur dp?



Before anyone else ask, the person in my avatar is...........(OLX e sob Rolex beicha disi).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

If I was in Bangladesh, I could've helped this man.. If any of you are in BD, please help, If you can or spread the word...


Poor man started lamenting in English at 2:20... Looks like an educated person., Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Lol look at this fools title , " Bangaldeshi makes history by manufacturing F-35 " 

Still suprised how he has 800k subs

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Lol look at this fools title , " Bangaldeshi makes history by manufacturing F-35 "
> 
> Still suprised how he has 800k subs


Why do you even watch this channel 😂😂😂 every minute spent is a minute of your life wasted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Why do you even watch this channel 😂😂😂 every minute spent is a minute of your life wasted



All clickbait. And we are the suckers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

If some of you are interested about miniature two foot tall cows, here is a video showing them getting popular as pet animals in Bangladesh. They don't yield much meat, but could be fun to raise as pets in farms for children to handle (petting zoo situation for toddlers). Along with pygmy goats and shetland ponies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

72 foot 200 year old Sea-going schooner found in coastal Kuakata area, buried under sand.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Shorisrip

He knows da wey

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shorisrip



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


>



Wow! Still kicking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Well we kinda have to better on our Cyberwarfare area , and of course next comes SAMs and EWs etc


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Battalion (BANBAT) UN Peacekeepers in Mali teaching locals how to grow crops in the desert in 50 degree Celsius (122 F) heat. Recycled water has been used in some cases, as typical in dry desert areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh Battalion (BANBAT) UN Peacekeepers in Mali teaching locals how to grow crops in the desert in 50 degree Celsius (122 F) heat. Recycled water has been used in some cases, as typical in dry desert areas.



Bangladesh : We plant vegetables in war torn countries to help out the locals 

America : We use our drones to plant a guided munition at a school

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bangladesh : We plant vegetables in war torn countries to help out the locals
> 
> America : We use our drones to plant a guided munition at a school


Bro you don’t get it. America plows the ground, we just plant the seeds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Well researched video on teesta project

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

This sub forum has turned into a troll fest, choto nunu syndrome is rampant, coming here to vent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


>



Bruh I remeber the time when Trump refused to do a handshake with Merkel

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This sub forum has turned into a troll fest, choto nunu syndrome is rampant, coming here to vent.



Well then, you show them how its done.

Post some thoughtful posts so we can learn something...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Well then, you show them how its done.
> 
> Post some thoughtful posts so we can learn something...



I was serious @DalalErMaNodi. Not joking.

Post some individual thoughts (not one liners) and we will all respond. Even controversial ones. 

Too much gap in our opinions about the future direction of our country.

Nothing is sacred - lay it all bare....

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> I was serious @DalalErMaNodi. Not joking.
> 
> Post some individual thoughts (not one liners) and we will all respond. Even controversial ones.
> 
> Too much gap in our opinions about the future direction of our country.
> 
> Nothing is sacred - lay it all bare....



The future of Bangladesh is 50/50 , either it shocks everyone by becoming developed and technologically advanced or it becomes a total failure and sinks to the ground. 

Well I hope to Allah option 1 is true


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> I was serious @DalalErMaNodi. Not joking.
> 
> Post some individual thoughts (not one liners) and we will all respond. Even controversial ones.
> 
> Too much gap in our opinions about the future direction of our country.
> 
> Nothing is sacred - lay it all bare....




If I talk, I get banned, not much I can do now, mods have something more than a hard on for me.

Like so;


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This sub forum has turned into a troll fest, choto nunu syndrome is rampant, coming here to vent.


Some posters like to pleasure themselves with pictures of corpses and gore to make a point. Absolutely immature and awful.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Some posters like to pleasure themselves with pictures of corpses and gore to make a point. Absolutely immature and awful.




It happens alot in that artificial state.


Car go Boom!
School go Boom!
Stock Exchange go Boom!
Marketplace go Boom!
Military Base go Boom!
Convoy go Boom!
Men go Boom!
Kids go Boom!
Women go Boom!


Violence, Viscera strewn around everywhere, random limbs literring the streets is the norm there, what were you expecting ?



Heavily Armed 'Police' loitering around the streets is also normal. Also normal to have entire markets where guns are made and sold, perfectly normal to run around with guns in the open.

Perfectly normal to smother your sisters and wives to death in their sleep because they sang a song or danced on camera.



You can expect lead in your noggin for just making a TikTok video.



They have the gall to talk about us, pay no heed, They're flying about a lot since the last year or two, since their government started paying some western YouTubers to come and show everyone their country is safe, we all know how safe it is, when one province is being patrolled by the 'army'.

The fact that they need approval from the white man is hilarious, English as the official language but a huge chunk of the population can't even read and write Urdu.


Superb Place to Live.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> If I talk, I get banned, not much I can do now, mods have something more than a hard on for me.
> 
> Like so;


Whats your opinion on Bangladesh Football. Can they qualify for the 2022 World Cup?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> Whats your opinion on Bangladesh Football. Can they qualify for the 2022 World Cup?






Hahahahahaha, you look at the team, look at the state of the football association and look at the condition of the academies, then you tell me...


Jamal gandu is now playing for Kolkata.


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> This sub forum has turned into a troll fest, choto nunu syndrome is rampant, coming here to vent.


Er jonnoi to ban kore tomare, big dik dalal


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom





DalalErMaNodi said:


> Boom


In south east Asia boom boom means babies after 9 months

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Hahahahahaha, you look at the team, look at the state of the football association and look at the condition of the academies, then you tell me...
> 
> 
> Jamal gandu is now playing for Kolkata.


Which will come first, Chittagong being the Next Tokyo or Bangladesh qualifying for the Word Cup.


Michael Corleone said:


> Er jonnoi to ban kore tomare, big dik dalal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In south east Asia boom boom means babies after 9 months


Filipino and Indonesian girls likes Bangladeshi Men.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> Which will come first, Chittagong being the Next Tokyo or Bangladesh qualifying for the Word Cup.



lol, Chittagong will never be a 'Tokyo' but since Dhaka is reaching its saturation point, the economy will shift to other cities, including Chittagong, it is already the the economic heart of the country and with the mirsarai economic zone coming up, matarbari deep sea port and cxb airport, the days of Dhaka as the go to place in Bangladesh for commerce is about to come to an end.




X-ray Papa said:


> Filipino and Indonesian girls likes Bangladeshi Men.




My sister in law is Indonesian, I can confirm this.


Michael Corleone said:


> Er jonnoi to ban kore tomare, big dik dalal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In south east Asia boom boom means babies after 9 months



White maiyyara amar big package er Jonno pagol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It happens alot in that artificial state.


*Both* artificial states. 

When one poster posted image of Felani ( may Allah grant her Jannah) it felt really painful. Another poster from the neighbourhood superpowa tried to justify burmese atrocities. Bunch of losers who claim to have moral high ground. 
We have the moral highground in this subcontinent, we haven't done anywhere near the stuff that they have historically done. 
Anyway, pls dont use their own methods. we cannot be like them.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> *Both* artificial states.
> 
> When one poster posted image of Felani ( may Allah grant her Jannah) it felt really painful. Another poster from the neighbourhood superpowa tried to justify burmese atrocities. Bunch of losers who claim to have moral high ground.
> We have the moral highground in this subcontinent, we haven't done anywhere near the stuff that they have historically done.
> Anyway, pls dont use their own methods. we cannot be like them.




Don't fret, both will cease to exist come 2060s,..

One dreams of being a superpower, the other one thinks it's location is some strategic marvel always mewing about nukes and their relevance in the world stage.

Not to mention the identity crisis, we are Turks, we are Arabs, we are Persians, we are xyz.... Hilarious.

Thank God for 1905, 1947 & 1971, our people always fought to protect our lands, let's not forget, we fought with the Brits, while the rest bent over, got termed the Martial race for their qualities of obedience and got drilled sideways by the white man.

Gutless loan defaulters.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18



Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## monitor

SpaceMan18 said:


>



Pakistan army didn't deployed 175900 soldiers neither they had used or have laser guided rocket and hardly use helicopter. 🤗


----------



## VikingRaider

@Destranator ,heck my man, you are actually *Al Ansar*! Just found today from an old post quotation.

My God, I was missing someone who is posting everyday!Lmao!

I am actually kinda idiot who didn't get you ( Al ansar )from your posting style!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> It happens alot in that artificial state.
> 
> 
> Car go Boom!
> School go Boom!
> Stock Exchange go Boom!
> Marketplace go Boom!
> Military Base go Boom!
> Convoy go Boom!
> Men go Boom!
> Kids go Boom!
> Women go Boom!
> 
> 
> Violence, Viscera strewn around everywhere, random limbs literring the streets is the norm there, what were you expecting ?
> 
> 
> 
> Heavily Armed 'Police' loitering around the streets is also normal. Also normal to have entire markets where guns are made and sold, perfectly normal to run around with guns in the open.
> 
> Perfectly normal to smother your sisters and wives to death in their sleep because they sang a song or danced on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> You can expect lead in your noggin for just making a TikTok video.
> 
> 
> 
> They have the gall to talk about us, pay no heed, They're flying about a lot since the last year or two, since their government started paying some western YouTubers to come and show everyone their country is safe, we all know how safe it is, when one province is being patrolled by the 'army'.
> 
> The fact that they need approval from the white man is hilarious, English as the official language but a huge chunk of the population can't even read and write Urdu.
> 
> 
> Superb Place to Live.



Instead of running after problems in other countries, we should maybe think about our own problems.

The whole world has issues but we're not responsible for everyone else's problems.

We should make sure we solve our own problems first.

Everyone says I'm one big India-hater, but what country of 170 million plus do you think had been led around by the nose by another country, which has an economy worse than our own?? To let all our policies including trade and foreign policy decided by them?

Pakistan is not coming over dictating any of our policies.

Again - for edification by all - I have nothing against Indian folks themselves, it is their govt. and RAW I have a beef with.

Is this a badge of honor you think we should wear?

This is not just a question for just you, it is for all Bangladeshis and even outsiders to ponder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> One dreams of being a superpower,


if they want to be economic superpower, they must resolve Kashmir with Pakistan and China peacefully (not going to happen).
We have to focus on our economy and leave them in the dust , its what we can do . Yes , your country can make war machinery and space satellites (giving you bragging rights on a forum) , but what difference does it make to the average joe ? Lets put food on the table first. SEZ , EEZ and megaprojects will take time to materialise into profitable projects (at least 20 years ). 
Let's not pick any side in US-China conflict unless our sovereignty is threatened by a big, rouge state that borders us in 3 sides. 
Thank you for listening to my Ted talk. Venting is over

Here is something to cheer everyone up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

X-ray Papa said:


> Filipino and Indonesian girls likes Bangladeshi Men


Spoken the truth


DalalErMaNodi said:


> White maiyyara amar big package er Jonno pagol


Lol 😂 FBC fat Bengali....


----------



## VikingRaider

Michael Corleone said:


> Lol 😂 FBC fat Bengali


And @DalalErMaNodi = ban Bengali ; abar ban hoise. Keno ze ei lok 3 din o unban thakte pare na eita ekta birat rohosso !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Atlas said:


> And @DalalErMaNodi = ban Bengali ; abar ban hoise. Keno ze ei lok 3 din o unban thakte pare na eita ekta birat rohosso !


ho amare message korse

@waz bhai, some crook in your team is harassing @DalalErMaNodi got banned again in less than 24 hours and he didn't do anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Michael Corleone said:


> ho amare message korse
> 
> @waz bhai, some crook in your team is harassing @DalalErMaNodi got banned again in less than 24 hours and he didn't do anything



I'll look into it. 
But can we not call people crooks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

waz said:


> I'll look into it.
> But can we not call people crooks.


Ok bro


----------



## X-ray Papa

Michael Corleone said:


> ho amare message korse
> 
> @waz bhai, some crook in your team is harassing @DalalErMaNodi got banned again in less than 24 hours and he didn't do anything


Lmao he got banned again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

X-ray Papa said:


> Lmao he got banned again.


Problem nai. O hoito arekta banabe 
Stay tuned


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2944543525790580

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

This is embarrassing , how tf are we below Syria and Bhutan also lmao superpower India is below Palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/bangladesh/comments/m929km

Bruh this nibba is back

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/bangladesh/comments/m929km
> 
> Bruh this nibba is back


Bongopapa? 🥲🥲🥲😭😭😭😭


F-6 enthusiast said:


> if they want to be economic superpower, they must resolve Kashmir with Pakistan and China peacefully (not going to happen).
> We have to focus on our economy and leave them in the dust , its what we can do . Yes , your country can make war machinery and space satellites (giving you bragging rights on a forum) , but what difference does it make to the average joe ? Lets put food on the table first. SEZ , EEZ and megaprojects will take time to materialise into profitable projects (at least 20 years ).
> Let's not pick any side in US-China conflict unless our sovereignty is threatened by a big, rouge state that borders us in 3 sides.
> Thank you for listening to my Ted talk. Venting is over
> 
> Here is something to cheer everyone up


Agree, war machinery and space satellites will be made in due time. No need to eat grass to make em. My mother always said, eat a hearty meal instead of wasting that money on material things

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Teesta project hasn't even begun and they have already started whining

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Bongopapa? 🥲🥲🥲😭😭😭😭
> 
> Agree, war machinery and space satellites will be made in due time. No need to eat grass to make em. My mother always said, eat a hearty meal instead of wasting that money on material things



Hmm I thought Bangladesh will be making a satellite on it's own in 2022-2023 , those who control space will be taken seriously in the future and that's why you see Turkey even making a space program with launch capabilities. Bangladesh can work with China or Ukraine on rockets


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm I thought Bangladesh will be making a satellite on it's own in 2022-2023 , those who control space will be taken seriously in the future and that's why you see Turkey even making a space program with launch capabilities. Bangladesh can work with China or Ukraine on rockets


Our outlook isn’t that far reaching. But yes I heard about the satellite too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Our outlook isn’t that far reaching. But yes I heard about the satellite too



Bangladesh is a country if it was filled with East Asians or Whites it would be developed by now , it's sad to say it but we really ain't the best people lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bangladesh is a country if it was filled with East Asians or Whites it would be developed by now , it's sad to say it but we really ain't the best people lol


Bhat bhorta na khaile kaaj korena 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Teesta project hasn't even begun and they have already started whining



I bet this woman is from Assam - right? Figures.

As long as India was under no pressure they withdrew water and dammed rivers illegally with abandon.

Now the screws are being tightened. So you will hear all sorts of whining....

However, we should go forward full bore....

If the project is within our borders (and of course downstream), they have zero jurisdiction or say-so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I bet this woman is from Assam - right? Figures.
> 
> As long as India was under no pressure they withdrew water and dammed rivers illegally with abandon.
> 
> Now the screws are being tightened. So you will hear all sorts of whining....
> 
> However, we should go forward full bore....
> 
> If the project is within our borders (and of course downstream), they have zero jurisdiction or say-so.


This makes their dam redundant. They’ll have to keep flow to avoid flooding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shorisrip

pagol 🤣 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/myanmar/comments/mam09y

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> This makes their dam redundant. They’ll have to keep flow to avoid flooding


full speed ahead with this project. Dorkar hoile desher manush ghash khaiya bachbe , but ei project bastobayon korte hobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Shorisrip said:


> pagol 🤣
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/myanmar/comments/mam09y


they been really quiet since the coup. Net mone hoi bondho koira dise. Another day in failed states, as 
*Michael Corleone *described

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Hai re Bangladesh! Kisu bolar nai...









10 contestants to fight for the final round of Miss Universe Bangladesh 2020


On 2 March, the final 10 contestants were selected at the RTV studio




www.tbsnews.net

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shorisrip

Bilal9 said:


> Hai re Bangladesh! Kisu bolar nai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 contestants to fight for the final round of Miss Universe Bangladesh 2020
> 
> 
> On 2 March, the final 10 contestants were selected at the RTV studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tbsnews.net



Almost all of these girls are average AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> full speed ahead with this project. Dorkar hoile desher manush ghash khaiya bachbe , but ei project bastobayon korte hobe.


Etar jonno ghash khawar uttom


Shorisrip said:


> Almost all of these girls are average AF.


1st one is bhuri
2nd & 3rd weird face
4th good body, I’ve seen it in her insta 😂
5th one is the kind of girl you settle down with
6th one is high school gf
7th is your sister
8th is your sisters friend who has a crush on you 
9th one is not a looker but good personality. I would genuinely like to be friends with her 
10th one reminds me too much of a hijabi who would grind on me in chemistry lab back in high school 😂😂😂🤦🏻‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Etar jonno ghash khawar uttom
> 
> 1st one is bhuri
> 2nd & 3rd weird face
> 4th good body, I’ve seen it in her insta 😂
> 5th one is the kind of girl you settle down with
> 6th one is high school gf
> 7th is your sister
> 8th is your sisters friend who has a crush on you
> 9th one is not a looker but good personality. I would genuinely like to be friends with her
> 10th one reminds me too much of a hijabi who would grind on me in chemistry lab back in high school 😂😂😂🤦🏻‍♂️



Lmao at least you ain't a SIMP

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Lmao at least you ain't a SIMP


Simp na dekhe to ekhono single 😂🦍🦍🦍🦍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shorisrip



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Shorisrip said:


>



Hey look that's Michael Corleone from DefencePk 

@Michael Corleone

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## jamahir

Michael Corleone said:


> 9th one is not a looker but good personality. I would genuinely like to be friends with her



She looks like the Hindi TV actress Anjali Tatrari who acted well in 'Mere Dad Ki Dulhan'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Simp na dekhe to ekhono single 😂🦍🦍🦍🦍



Be choosy. Don't "settle" for just any old choice...


Shorisrip said:


> Almost all of these girls are average AF.



Kon akkeley era nijeder Miss Universe material mone korlo amar jana dorkar.

Manusher confidence thaka bhalo kinto misguided confidence er ekta limit thaka dorkar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hey look that's Michael Corleone from DefencePk
> 
> @Michael Corleone


That’s a imposter son 😂
I’m busy selling olive oil in Sicily

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

A pretty interesting video on how WW3 would play out 




Skip to 11:17 for the part on Bangladesh


----------



## Bilal9

The most unusual city in the US, created for seven days in the Nevada desert and then disappears until next year.

Take a look for the artistic creativity, I don't want to highlight the debauchery, which there is plenty of.

But just the creativity and discipline to create an utopia like this is mind blowing, probably only possible in the US...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> The most unusual city in the US, created for seven days in the Nevada desert and then disappears until next year.
> 
> Take a look for the artistic creativity, I don't want to highlight the debauchery, which there is plenty of.
> 
> But just the creativity and discipline to create an utopia like this is mind blowing, probably only possible in the US...



Hmm I wonder if Bangladesh can do the same ? But this is pretty cool


----------



## jamahir

@Bilal9 @DalalErMaNodi

I have come across the Bangladesh-origin word Hujoor a few times but don't know that meaning.

Who are the Hujoors and why and when did the word come about ?


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> @Bilal9 @DalalErMaNodi
> 
> I have come across the Bangladesh-origin word Hujoor a few times but don't know that meaning.
> 
> Who are the Hujoors and why and when did the word come about ?



Basically the honorific word refers in Bangladesh to religious teachers (whether in Madrassas or not). It always has been that way.

Like who we call a "Shaykh" like Shaykh Yaseer Kadhi.

Of course YK is far more knowledgeable than the typical Hujoor in Bangladesh (he grew up in the US and studied in Saudi Arabia AFAIK).

Hujoors themselves are trained in Madrassahs but are not equipped with any regular education like your HSc, BSc etc. As such they work in low end jobs and supplement their income by going to Milad Mehfils, Qulkhanis and weddings as religious officiators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

jamahir said:


> @Bilal9 @DalalErMaNodi
> 
> I have come across the Bangladesh-origin word Hujoor a few times but don't know that meaning.
> 
> Who are the Hujoors and why and when did the word come about ?


You guys don’t have he word huzur? Same stuff but now used to call imams


----------



## jamahir

Michael Corleone said:


> You guys don’t have he word huzur?



AFAIK, not with that meaning.

Here "Huzur" is like "Sir" or "Gentleman".



Michael Corleone said:


> Same stuff but now used to call imams



OK.


----------



## Shorisrip

He's foreshadowing 👀

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Shorisrip said:


> He's foreshadowing 👀



Indians : MUH MUH JAI HIND INDIA IS ACTUALLY UNITED WAH WAH 


India will never truly be united , it's too dam diverse

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Indians : MUH MUH JAI HIND INDIA IS ACTUALLY UNITED WAH WAH
> 
> 
> India will never truly be united , it's too dam diverse


Diversity isn’t the problem. Inferiority complex is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shorisrip



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18




----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Trying to vibe and ignore BAF's incompetence 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377987135639334915

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Indian pants-wetting about Bangladesh continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shorisrip

LMAO🤣🤣🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## The Ronin

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Trying to vibe and ignore BAF's incompetence



Behula doesn't care.  😢 Busy at washing utensils. 😒 Anyway this song is so cringey!! I don't understand why Shunno had to choose to make this kinda song. And that animation!! Mashallah!!  Behula turning into "Avatar", going "Super Saiyan" and throwing "Kameha", i realized then that this was done by Antik Mahmud. His vlog is good and amusing but this animation felt bit weird. No wonder this song turned into meme content. I liked the other song name "Bibiya" though.









Shorisrip said:


> LMAO🤣🤣🤣



Oh shit!! What have you done?! Now sensitive nipples-wala Billy Kukur will mark you as "either a non-Muslim, a Hindu or a 100% AL functionary. Probably all of the above, and a diehard Hindutvabadi Hindu as well." 😬😬

Don't you know insulting Tetul huugrs is a sin in PDF?! 😡 How dare you spew hatred against Islam?! It's 100% halal to bring other's wife in resort and go KABOOM!! 

"Fifty Shades of Tetul Hugur". One lie after another. 










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2304961112967104

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shorisrip said:


> LMAO🤣🤣🤣




Let the games begin,.. I missed spicy 2014 BD political arena...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> LMAO🤣🤣🤣



Sneaking in a little "Halal Fun" with "second wife" eh ??

Well he won't be a Hefazat leader much longer....

Chador er nichey saab bilkul jayez...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Guys take a look at this discussion by Dr. Salimullah Khan - but only if you care about the future direction of our country. Sorry Bengali only.

Excellent discussion, but not for the TLDR crowd....

@Atlas bhai maybe you will enjoy this... and the image is not indicative of the actual content. This is NOT a DW programme.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Hans Harder of Heidelberg University talking about Bangla Literature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> LMAO🤣🤣🤣



I just can't get over his Mard-e-Mumin tafaling moves after he got caught with that woman. He was NOT going to be handcuffed.

If he was innocent, then why all the theatrics?? 

Raises a LOT of questions....


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@Destranator for current bd subsection.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 732444
> 
> 
> 
> @Destranator for current bd subsection.



Guys stand up for what is right - for a change.

Bangladesh cannot be guided by another country and their dalals forever.

We can have internal disagreements in Bangladesh on whichever philosophy we support (Chetona or Jamati). both camps need to have respect for each other.

But arekta desher haramzadara (ar tader dalal-ra) continually ekta shadhin desher lokjon-key nakey dori diye ghorabe - eta shohonio jinish na, shojjo kora jai na.

Ei deshey kichhu Hindu-der bar beshi berey gesey. They are exceeding limits. Repercussions will follow.

Think.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The Ronin

কে আছিস, এই attention seeking ছাগুটারে একটা রিক্সা আর মাইক ভাড়া কইরা দে। সারা ঢাকা শহর ম্যা ম্যা কইরা ঘুইরা বেড়াক, মডের কাছে ম্যা ম্যা করতে করতে ক্লান্ত হইয়া গেছে মনে হয়। 😆 নাকি ছাগুটা চৌরাস্তার মাঝে দাড়ায়া বক্তব্য দিতে পছন্দ করে?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

I’m back my children I heard y’all have been naughty

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m back my children I heard y’all have been naughty


Bhaijan apnake shagotom. Jail er bhat na khaile neta howa jai na.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
8


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Bhaijan apnake shagotom. Jail er bhat na khaile neta howa jai na.


🥲 thik bolso baba 
Pakistani chil pakhi ban marse karon Ami Oder somorthone thread banaisilam momen er biroddhe calling him a bastard 🤷🏻‍♂️
thak ekhon theke Pakistan birodhi andolon shuru

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> der somorthone thread banaisilam momen er biroddhe calling him a bastard 🤷🏻‍♂️


Bhai dorkar nai.
That thread generated enough salt to fill the quota required by a Siberian Salt mine in the 1930s if you know what i mean. 



Michael Corleone said:


> thak ekhon theke Pakistan birodhi andolon shuru


6 dofa andolon when ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> 6 dofa andolon when ?


Tumra shuru koro Ami sathe achi 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## leonblack08

Michael Corleone said:


> Tumra shuru koro Ami sathe achi 😂



Spoken like a True Noakhailla!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

leonblack08 said:


> Spoken like a True Noakhailla!


Ami noakhailla na bhai 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Ami noakhailla na bhai 😂




We know the truth now bro, you been exposed.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We know the truth now bro, you been exposed.



Newcally, Royal District.

Aar bari Heni.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Guys take a look at this discussion by Dr. Salimullah Khan - but only if you care about the future direction of our country. Sorry Bengali only.
> 
> Excellent discussion, but not for the TLDR crowd....
> 
> @Atlas bhai maybe you will enjoy this... and the image is not indicative of the actual content. This is NOT a DW programme.


I have already watched it bhai. But I am surprised that no notification came to me while you tagged me. Just saw you post today.

But thanks for posting it in PDF.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Bhaijan apnake shagotom. Jail er bhat na khaile neta howa jai na.


Amader prodhan neta kintu Amir E jamat hajarat mawlana @DalalErMaNodi sahib.

Karon ini ze poriman jail er bhat khaisen eto olpo somoye amar mone hoy na eto beshi din onno keu jail er bhat khaise.

Golapi color er sathe unar niqah hoisilo! Just amra sei niqah er dawat pai nai.

Kamda valo koren nai uni! Zodio majhe majhe nijer mehedi wala darir (jail jiboner) picture tini post koren ghota koira

 


Michael Corleone said:


> 🥲 thik bolso baba
> Pakistani chil pakhi ban marse karon Ami Oder somorthone thread banaisilam momen er biroddhe calling him a bastard 🤷🏻‍♂️
> thak ekhon theke Pakistan birodhi andolon shuru


Chhota mullah @Michael Corleone sahib, asole se sobaire ban mare,eita maybe tar shokh. Ami 23 din straight ban chilam samanno kisu faijlami korar jonno. Mela ager ghotona.

Last a contact us a jante chaisilam ze ki hoise,bina notice a ban er karon ki. Amare bola hoisilo, "please avoid trolling".

Zodio ami troll kori nai ,just Jobab dichchilam tar compatriot der trolling er.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Atlas said:


> Amader prodhan neta kintu Amir E jamat hajarat mawlana @DalalErMaNodi sahib.
> 
> Karon ini ze poriman jail er bhat khaisen eto olpo somoye amar mone hoy na eto beshi din onno keu jail er bhat khaise.
> 
> Golapi color er sathe unar niqah hoisilo! Just amra sei niqah er dawat pai nai.
> 
> Kamda valo koren nai uni! Zodio majhe majhe nijer mehedi wala jail jiboner picture tini post koren ghota koira
> 
> 
> 
> Chhota mullah @Michael Corleone sahib, asole se sobaire ban mare,eita maybe tar shokh. Ami 23 din straight ban chilam samanno kisu faijlami korar jonno. Mela ager ghotona.
> 
> Last a contact us a jante chaisilam ze ki hoise,bina notice a ban er karon ki. Amare bola hoisilo, "please avoid trolling".
> 
> Zodio ami troll kori nai ,just Jobab dichchilam tar compatriot der trolling er.


Andolon cholbe cholbe

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

Michael Corleone said:


> Andolon cholbe cholbe
> View attachment 734096


Lav nai. Era maybe side change korse. Apni ei jonnei Momen ke gali dia exile a gesilen boila amar dharona. Naile BAL minister re gali dile to apnar award paoar kotha chilo ekhane.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Atlas said:


> Lav nai. Era maybe side change korse. Apni ei jonnei Momen ke gali dia exile a gesilen boila amar dharona. Naile BAL minister re gali dile to apnar award paoar kotha chilo ekhane.


Ho. Chil pakhi ke pathor nikhep korte hobe

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Andolon cholbe cholbe
> View attachment 734096




Jaliye Dao, Puriye Dao!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Jaliye Dao, Puriye Dao!


Chil er pakha uriye dao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Ho. Chil pakhi ke pathor nikhep korte hobe




Covered van (read: ban) e agun dite Hobe, like Mirza Fakrul (alleged by BAL).

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

First Foreign trip of Mujib (after independence) to Iraq . He is greeted by a young Saddam Hussein





Anyone know the name of the first song ? @Philip the Arab sounds catchy


----------



## Bilal9

We need some lighthearted moments in this sub-forum. Therefore I present the incomparable Sefuda....just his mannerisms make me roll on the ground laughing. Since this is Ramzan, this is not one of his profane ones - I guess he's taking his meds on schedule.....


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> We need some lighthearted moments in this sub-forum. Therefore I present the incomparable Sefuda....just his mannerisms make me roll on the ground laughing. Since this is Ramzan, this is not one of his profane ones - I guess he's taking his meds on schedule.....




**** this guy, he threw pages from the Qur'an into the toilet and I'm not even religious but I can't stand such attention seekers who aren't beyond offending millions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> **** this guy, he threw pages from the Qur'an into the toilet and I'm not even religious but I can't stand such attention seekers who aren't beyond offending millions of people.



He is beyond mentally unbalanced, just plain cuckoo.

six bottles short of a half-dozen....

Can't take him seriously....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Yikes!! 😲 WW3?! 😨 😵 Looks like we Bangladeshis are the only ones less ambitious, dreaming about seven-sisters, West Bengal and Rakhine only while Indians dreaming about Moha-Bharat and Pakistanis Gaja-E-Hind. Jeez!! Anyway how does anyone secretly deliver 100 tanks?!  🥴





__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/308438564048987

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

The Ronin said:


> Yikes!! 😲 WW3?! 😨 😵 Looks like we Bangladeshis are the only ones less ambitious, dreaming about seven-sisters, West Bengal and Rakhine only while Indians dreaming about Moha-Bharat and Pakistanis Gaja-E-Hind. Jeez!! Anyway how does anyone secretly deliver 100 tanks?!  🥴
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/308438564048987


🤐Pakistan should stop training the Myanmar Armed Forces, who are responsible for widespread atrocities, which are proven daily.😬


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Hans Harder of Heidelberg University talking about Bangla Literature


I wanted to study medicine here but my stubborn dad sent me in ex Soviet gulag.


The Ronin said:


> Gaja-E-Hind.


Gwaza e ghas 😂


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> 🤐Pakistan should stop training the Myanmar Armed Forces, who are responsible for widespread atrocities, which are proven daily.😬




Be it '71, be it 2021, what's changed ? Nothing, only now they're teaching others how to commit genocide as well.


And now this comment will get me banned.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

To


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Be it '71, be it 2021, what's changed ? Nothing, only now they're teaching others how to commit genocide as well.
> 
> 
> And now this comment will get me banned.


 To be fair, Indians also trained them but they are Indians so it is not surprising.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> To
> 
> To be fair, Indians also trained them but they are Indians so it is not surprising.




And look at their track record as well.. cough Kashmir cough.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> And now this comment will get me banned.


Andolon obbahoto thakbe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Andolon obbahoto thakbe
> View attachment 734442




Much like chiro kal'er shresto Bangalee BanghaBandhu Sheikh Mujib'ur Rehman, Rahim'ahullah, I shall continue the fight from behind the bars while chomping down on jail er bhat, attained something of a penchant for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> I wanted to study medicine here


They got english languge Unis in germany ?
i heard they have tuition free courses for EU students.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> They got english languge Unis in germany ?
> i heard they have tuition free courses for EU students.




Human medicine is completely in German and not free at all.

There are other masters programs in English.


Bachelors are in German at all public universities.

Non medicine courses are free at all public universities aside from the ones in the state of Baden Württemberg where as per state legislation the can charge from students from outside the Europe a maximum of €1500 per semester.

Source: I study there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> from outside the Europe a maximum of €1500 per semester.


WHOA. Here we have to pay £9250 every year and take loans (6% interest ) for UK and EU. 



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Human medicine is completely in German and not free at all.


They used to have German and Chinese language (run by Goethe institut and PRC embassy respectively ) in my School where i did O-lvls but i found it very difficult to learn German.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> WHOA. Here we have to pay £9250 every year and take loans (6% interest ) for UK and EU.
> 
> 
> They used to have German and Chinese language (run by Goethe institut and PRC embassy respectively ) in my School where i did O-lvls but i found it very difficult to learn German.




German isn't all that difficult to be honest, although, If you're a person who like me thinks in English then to get anywhere with the language you'll have to change the way you think..


It's not German which is difficult or strange, it's that English as a language is so simplified, we are spoilt.


----------



## Shorisrip

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Human medicine is completely in German and not free at all.
> 
> There are other masters programs in English.
> 
> 
> Bachelors are in German at all public universities.
> 
> Non medicine courses are free at all public universities aside from the ones in the state of Baden Württemberg where as per state legislation the can charge from students from outside the Europe a maximum of €1500 per semester.
> 
> Source: I study there.



Lucky, my loans are already well over 33K, and I still have a capstone year left, though I study engineering.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Shorisrip said:


> Lucky, my loans are already well over 33K, and I still have a capstone year left, though I study engineering.




It's not all rainbows & sunshine here, as I am a bachelor's student and my school leaving certificate (obtained from an Indian school) wasn't equivalent to the 13 years of schooling in Germany, I had to spend one year doing a prep-course in a school like setting, learning things I already knew... BORING.

Then I came to Kuwait in early 2020 to visit family and the rest is history, covid did me sideways, no finesse.


That said, I have no debt, I work freelance and pay for my expenses, although, rent is sooo expensive here unless you want to live in a hostel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> German isn't all that difficult to be honest, although, If you're a person who like me thinks in English then to get anywhere with the language you'll have to change the way you think..
> 
> 
> It's not German which is difficult or strange, it's that English as a language is so simplified, we are spoilt.



German is a very demanding and exact language. But grammar is rather simple. All you do is keep adding many words to make a specialized word. Which is not the same way in English, which borrows many words from Latin and French.

I knew quite a few Bengali PhD students who learned spoken German in less than a year and became fluent in around three years, but of course these are the brightest people we have.

Now - another qualifier is that spoken German in Germany today is not "High German", but "Low German" (what we call in Bangladesh Shadhu Bhasha, as opposed to cholito Bhasha).

High German is another magnitude more difficult to learn, which all German technical manuals and older manuscripts are written in.


----------



## Shorisrip

Bilal9 said:


> German is a very demanding and exact language. But grammar is rather simple. All you do is keep adding many words to make a specialized word. Which is not the same way in English, which borrows many words from Latin and French.
> 
> I knew quite a few Bengali PhD students who learned spoken German in less than a year and became fluent in around three years, but of course these are the brightest people we have.
> 
> Now - another qualifier is that spoken German in Germany today is not "High German", but "Low German" (what we call in Bangladesh Shadhu Bhasha, as opposed to cholito Bhasha).
> 
> High German is another magnitude more difficult to learn, which all German technical manuals and older manuscripts are written in.



Standard German is based on High German (Hochdeutsch) dialects AFAIK, which is based in Alpine Germany (i.e. Central-South Germany). Low German are the dialects of the lowland regions bordering the North and Baltic Seas. Germans are originally a cluster of people groups and languages (i.e. all speakers of West Germanic language group) who came to have a singular identity only after the unification in the 19th century. All different West Germanic ethnic groups (Bavarians, Swabians, Saxons, Prussians etc) have a 'German' volk identity, with the exception of the Dutch. This is somewhat similar to the Bengali ethnic groups (all speakers of the Bengali-Assamese language group, with the exception of Goalpariya and Kamrupi speakers AKA Assamese people), which originally contained or still contains a lot of sub-identities, including people speaking unintelligible languages (Chatgaiya, Syloti etc) identifying under the same label.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> They got english languge Unis in germany ?
> i heard they have tuition free courses for EU students.


German. Not bad considering they would really focus on getting you to speak their language. As for the study itself I reckon it would have been a mix of English and German. Don’t know


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Human medicine is completely in German and not free at all.
> 
> There are other masters programs in English.
> 
> 
> Bachelors are in German at all public universities.
> 
> Non medicine courses are free at all public universities aside from the ones in the state of Baden Württemberg where as per state legislation the can charge from students from outside the Europe a maximum of €1500 per semester.
> 
> Source: I study there.


You didn’t get expelled due to corona?


Bilal9 said:


> German is a very demanding and exact language. But grammar is rather simple. All you do is keep adding many words to make a specialized word. Which is not the same way in English, which borrows many words from Latin and French.
> 
> I knew quite a few Bengali PhD students who learned spoken German in less than a year and became fluent in around three years, but of course these are the brightest people we have.
> 
> Now - another qualifier is that spoken German in Germany today is not "High German", but "Low German" (what we call in Bangladesh Shadhu Bhasha, as opposed to cholito Bhasha).
> 
> High German is another magnitude more difficult to learn, which all German technical manuals and older manuscripts are written in.


I studied German for a month in preparation to convincing my parents. Grammar much much easier than Russian. Russian language has unnecessary vocabulary and then lacks words to describe what’s necessary lol. 
fridge has a word, so does fan and battery but then they don’t have a word to describe emotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> German. Not bad considering they would really focus on getting you to speak their language. As for the study itself I reckon it would have been a mix of English and German. Don’t know
> 
> You didn’t get expelled due to corona?
> 
> I studied German for a month in preparation to convincing my parents. Grammar much much easier than Russian. Russian language has unnecessary vocabulary and then lacks words to describe what’s necessary lol.
> fridge has a word, so does fan and battery but then they don’t have a word to describe emotion




Nope, I'm not expelled or anything, I opted out of online classes and I will resume my semester when I get back in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Nope, I'm not expelled or anything, I opted out of online classes and I will resume my semester when I get back in person.


My scummy Soviet university making doctors with google meet lmao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Shorisrip said:


> people speaking unintelligible languages (Chatgaiya, Syloti etc)



Well Chatgao was under Mog empire (Arakanese king?) for a while so some of their language got adopted and mixed in with Pali for Chatgaiya language. But I'm no expert. Alaol's prose/poetry has to be studied.

Syloti has Kamrup/Kamakhya language elements as far as I know and some elements of Manipuri too (Hason Raja poetry etc. is a much later development)



Michael Corleone said:


> Russian language has unnecessary vocabulary and then lacks words to describe what’s necessary lol.
> fridge has a word, so does fan and battery but then they don’t have a word to describe emotion



Russians are not really fabulously emotional people I have seen (esp. guys) but I could be wrong. It may be a cultural thing (not showing emotion).

Read quite a bit of Maxim Gorky, Pushkin and Karl Marx's three volume's when I was younger (some in Bangla which you could get in Dhaka quite easily). The first two had quite a bit of "observational emotion" in them.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> Karl Marx's three


Marx was german , but then again they have different way of showing emotions


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Well Chatgao was under Mog empire (Arakanese king?) for a while so some of their language got adopted and mixed in with Pali for Chatgaiya language. But I'm no expert. Alaol's prose/poetry has to be studied.
> 
> Syloti has Kamrup/Kamakhya language elements as far as I know and some elements of Manipuri too (Hason Raja poetry etc. is a much later development)
> 
> 
> 
> Russians are not really fabulously emotional people I have seen (esp. guys) but I could be wrong. It may be a cultural thing (not showing emotion).
> 
> Read quite a bit of Maxim Gorky, Pushkin and Karl Marx's three volume's when I was younger (some in Bangla which you could get in Dhaka quite easily). The first two had quite a bit of "observational emotion" in them.


Cultural definitely. 
whays observational emotion?


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Cultural definitely.
> whays observational emotion?



Well Observational Emotion belongs to the overall ambit of Observational Learning in Psychology, which posits that the combined forces of the "behavior we witness and the culture we grow up in" are responsible for the "behaviors that we ultimately learn and manifest".

If you read the "Mother Trilogy" by Maxim Gorky ("Mother". "My Childhood" etc.) - you will see tons of this example and behavior he exhibits. The way he describes the proletariat in Russia at that time in his words is exceptionally vivid.

Kind of like the literary equivalent of "8K ultra ultra high def" vision and imagery.

That is why they named him a "socialist realist".

Here's a description,









Mother (novel) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And here is the novel itself, (may be blocked in Ukraine, not sure - it is a Marxist website).





__





Mother






www.marxists.org





@jamahir bhai you may have read these too - I figure?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> @jamahir bhai you may have read these too - I figure?



Unfortunately no, bhai. The only Russian literature I have imbibed is 'A hero of our time' which was read out as a radio drama on BBC World Service when I used to listen to that station about ten years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> Unfortunately no, bhai. The only Russian literature I have imbibed is 'A hero of our time' which was read out as a radio drama on BBC World Service when I used to listen to that station about ten years ago.



Yeah when one talks about Maxim Gorky, his title of "socialist realist" is so true. He described the proletariat in Russia so vividly, it left a lasting impression in my mind about the futility of the human condition...

I guess all Bangladeshis have more or less a left-leaning streak because we have so many poor people in our country. Which also explains why so many upper middle class folks go into NGO movements and civil society movements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> I guess all Bangladeshis have more or less a left-leaning streak because we have so many poor people in our country. Which also explains why so many upper middle class folks go into NGO movements and civil society movements.



That is good and I suppose that is why Bangladesh is ahead of India ( and Pakistan too ? ) in HDI.

In my country though there are also many poor people, unfortunately the middle class seems to not look at the social misery that surrounds it. Empathy is not something that seems to be present in the Indian middle class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> Ekta kotha bolo tumi at @Bilal9 bhai jhogra shuru korla keno?
> Ami ban khaya Boshe chilam tokhon @DalalErMaNodi amake dm e bolse
> Jhogra koiro na, rozar mash bhai bhai gola lago



কি ব্যাপার @DalalErMaNodi তলে তলে পাশের বাসার আন্টির মত "চুপি চুপি বল কেউ জেনে যাবে" টাইপ গুজুর-গুজুর- ফুসুর-ফুসুর? 

যাইহোক ঐ থ্রেডে আর এসব নিয়ে কথা বলে থ্রেড ডিরেইল করলাম না। 

ঝগড়া শুরু করসে সে নিজেই এই* #388,#21,#42* থ্রেডগুলাতে উল্টাপাল্টা বইলা। আরও কিছু থ্রেডে দেখছিলাম কিন্তু এখন মনে নাই। ঐ তিন থ্রেডের আগে-পিছে থেকেই শুরু। তর্কে না পাইড়া গালাগালি শুরু করছে।  তো সে যদি করতে পারে তাইলে আমি করলে এই লোকের খারাপ লাগে কেন? সে যতগুলা ট্যাগ মারছে আমি তো মনে হয় তার সমানও ফেরত দেই নাই তারে। তার বলা কথাই তারে শোনাইলে মড আইসা আমারে ওয়ার্নিং দেয়। 

এখন আবার রোজার দোহাই দিয়ে বলে, "ক্ষেমা দেও"। আমি "ক্ষেমা" দিব কি না দিব সেইটা আমার সিদ্ধান্ত। যে শুরু করসে তার এইটা বলার অধিকার নাই। সে যেই পরিমান কথা শোনাবে, তারেও ততটুকু শুনায়া দিব। আমারে গালি মারাটা সমস্যা না, সমস্যা হইল এই লোকের বাকি কথাগুলা। বিশেষ কইরা এর "কিচ্ছু করি নাই, আমি নির্দোষ" ভাবটা দেইখা আমার গা জ্বইলা যাইতাছে। যাইহোক আমার যা বলার তা আমি তর্কেই বইলা দিছি। আবার বলার দরকার নাই, যদিও আর কিছু এক্সট্রা বলার ছিল। মানুষ কথা শোনানোর বেলায় ওস্তাদ কিন্তু "৫০ পেজের" শোনার বেলায় নাই।  



Michael Corleone said:


> @Bilal9 bhai apnakeo ekta koraya dei? Bhabhi ke razi Koran 😂😂😂



পাত্রী তো পছন্দ করাই আছে। ছেলে/মেয়ের নিজের পছন্দ। আমার তো মনে হইল এরা অলরেডি হানিমুন পিরিয়ডে আছে।









Bilal9 said:


> Thak bhai amakey Razakar nam dewa hoisey, sheta nia apatoto khushi.
> 
> Tobey Roja- Ramzan er diney kharap ar negative kotha na bolai bhalo.
> 
> Post ar comments komaia dibo apnara kisu money na korley. Roja shongjomer mash.
> 
> Shobar jonno du'a roilo, emonki jara amakey gali disey tader jonno-o.
> 
> Allah shobar mongol ebong hedayet korun - Ameen.



আহারে!! কি মাসুম বাচ্চা!! সে তো কাউরে ভারতের দালাল, প্রেমিক, পা-চাটা, দাস, হিন্দু, MINO, চৌকিদার বলে গালি দেয় নাই। কেন এই নিষ্পাপ মাসুম বাচ্চাটাকে এত কষ্ট দেয়া হইল? 😭 এই কে আছিস!! নাবালক বাচ্চাটাকে ভাজা মাছ উল্টায়া খেতে সাহায্য কর।

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> কি ব্যাপার @DalalErMaNodi তলে তলে পাশের বাসার আন্টির মত "চুপি চুপি বল কেউ জেনে যাবে" টাইপ গুজুর-গুজুর- ফুসুর-ফুসুর?
> 
> যাইহোক ঐ থ্রেডে আর এসব নিয়ে কথা বলে থ্রেড ডিরেইল করলাম না।
> 
> ঝগড়া শুরু করসে সে নিজেই এই* #388,#21,#42* থ্রেডগুলাতে উল্টাপাল্টা বইলা। আরও কিছু থ্রেডে দেখছিলাম কিন্তু এখন মনে নাই। ঐ তিন থ্রেডের আগে-পিছে থেকেই শুরু। তর্কে না পাইড়া গালাগালি শুরু করছে।  তো সে যদি করতে পারে তাইলে আমি করলে এই লোকের খারাপ লাগে কেন? সে যতগুলা ট্যাগ মারছে আমি তো মনে হয় তার সমানও ফেরত দেই নাই তারে। তার বলা কথাই তারে শোনাইলে মড আইসা আমারে ওয়ার্নিং দেয়।
> 
> এখন আবার রোজার দোহাই দিয়ে বলে, "ক্ষেমা দেও"। আমি "ক্ষেমা" দিব কি না দিব সেইটা আমার সিদ্ধান্ত। যে শুরু করসে তার এইটা বলার অধিকার নাই। সে যেই পরিমান কথা শোনাবে, তারেও ততটুকু শুনায়া দিব। আমারে গালি মারাটা সমস্যা না, সমস্যা হইল এই লোকের বাকি কথাগুলা। বিশেষ কইরা এর "কিচ্ছু করি নাই, আমি নির্দোষ" ভাবটা দেইখা আমার গা জ্বইলা যাইতাছে। যাইহোক আমার যা বলার তা আমি তর্কেই বইলা দিছি। আবার বলার দরকার নাই, যদিও আর কিছু এক্সট্রা বলার ছিল। মানুষ কথা শোনানোর বেলায় ওস্তাদ কিন্তু "৫০ পেজের" শোনার বেলায় নাই।
> 
> 
> 
> পাত্রী তো পছন্দ করাই আছে। ছেলে/মেয়ের নিজের পছন্দ। আমার তো মনে হইল এরা অলরেডি হানিমুন পিরিয়ডে আছে।
> 
> View attachment 735291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> আহারে!! কি মাসুম বাচ্চা!! সে তো কাউরে ভারতের দালাল, প্রেমিক, পা-চাটা, দাস, হিন্দু, MINO, চৌকিদার বলে গালি দেয় নাই। কেন এই নিষ্পাপ মাসুম বাচ্চাটাকে এত কষ্ট দেয়া হইল? 😭 এই কে আছিস!! নাবালক বাচ্চাটাকে ভাজা মাছ উল্টায়া খেতে সাহায্য কর।





Pause brothers, both teams need to recharge.. insha'Allah, we will have Eid special, Big BD Subsection Bash..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Pause brothers, both teams need to recharge.. insha'Allah, we will have Eid special, Big BD Subsection Bash..
> View attachment 735325


Ho Amar eto dhorjo nai rojar bhitore ekhane manush shamlano

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> That is good and I suppose that is why Bangladesh is ahead of India ( and Pakistan too ? ) in HDI.
> 
> In my country though there are also many poor people, unfortunately the middle class seems to not look at the social misery that surrounds it. Empathy is not something that seems to be present in the Indian middle class.



Yeah growing up I remember I had to mentor/educate quite a few youngsters who used to be family members of our house staff (drivers, maids, security). Some went as far as getting B.Sc. level. It is our Amanat that when you have some wealth you distribute it properly and elevate the standards of the needy around us, primarily by education. 

Never mistreated the house help, it was a no-no in our family. 

Decent educated Bangladeshis who has/had money any time in their lives have a lot of guilt. Most of us are idealists at heart and not as jaded as those outside Bangladesh.

Maybe the numbers of the poor in India are so vast and the poor have been fixtures for so long, they get overlooked by the wealthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Aerial view of "Motijheel" commercial area from the cockpit of Bangladesh Air Force (BAF) Fauga CM-170 aircraft. Picture of early 1980s





Source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384432345667629058

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

They need to make a montage of Dhaka after liberation war similar to this one.
The first comment reads: * Imagine the optimism of the people of that age. You've just survive a cataclysmic war that resulted in the deaths of millions of your countrymen. Your cities were rubble and everything had to be rebuilt. But you had an aim. The aim to pull yourselves out of the dirt and build big.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> They need to make a montage of Dhaka after liberation war similar to this one.
> The first comment reads: * Imagine the optimism of the people of that age. You've just survive a cataclysmic war that resulted in the deaths of millions of your countrymen. Your cities were rubble and everything had to be rebuilt. But you had an aim. The aim to pull yourselves out of the dirt and build big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It’s pretty much still like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi



Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 737391


Lmao escape goat 🐐


----------



## leonblack08

Get the popcorn and the fries ready...papon vs momen time

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 737391



Hasa na Misa?

Enquiring minds want to know...


Michael Corleone said:


> Lmao escape goat 🐐



Bhaga huwa bakra.

I guess Darbesh' position as 'adviser' under review now.

Darbesh bet on the wrong horse i.e. India.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Bhaga huwa bakra.
> 
> I guess Darbesh' position as 'adviser' under review now.
> 
> Darbesh bet on the wrong horse i.e. India.


Ye. 😂 he would probably be dropped as fast as nizami. #alltheprimeministersmen

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Now Momen says Bangladesh will spend 600 Million Dollars to elevate Bangla as the sixth most important language in the UN (translation and publication cost for documents). I say a waste of good money.









Lack of funds prevented Bangla from being UN's official language, Foreign Minister says


Foreign Minister AK Abdul Momen has said a lack of funds has stalled the process of getting Bangla recognised as an official language of the United Nations, reports bdnews24.com. Except for the funds, the UN has no problem in making Bangla one of its official languages because it is the fifth...




www.thefinancialexpress.com.bd

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Now Momen says Bangladesh will spend 600 Million Dollars to elevate Bangla as the sixth most important language in the UN (translation and publication cost for documents). I say a waste of good money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lack of funds prevented Bangla from being UN's official language, Foreign Minister says
> 
> 
> Foreign Minister AK Abdul Momen has said a lack of funds has stalled the process of getting Bangla recognised as an official language of the United Nations, reports bdnews24.com. Except for the funds, the UN has no problem in making Bangla one of its official languages because it is the fifth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefinancialexpress.com.bd


😂


----------



## leonblack08

__ https://www.facebook.com/642444282457399/posts/3882823811752747









__ https://www.facebook.com/642444282457399/posts/3888402904528171





If anyone wants to donate this Ramadan and throughout the year, this is a reliable organization. They are doing good work MaShaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

One more example of the two bit Godi media propaganda machine at work...and how to counter it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

What BD achieved in 50 years


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/642444282457399/posts/3882823811752747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/642444282457399/posts/3888402904528171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to donate this Ramadan and throughout the year, this is a reliable organization. They are doing good work MaShaAllah.



This brought tears to my eyes. May Allah help those who help the needy....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=190886505391983


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Bangladeshi face mask.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

looks like the Kachin managed to destroy burmese Mi-35 helo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

it looks like didi's party will have a significant majority and hold on to power.
West Bengal election results: Modi's BJP loses key election, but still makes gains despite India's Covid crisis - CNN
a sigh of relief , the Bd gov bet on the wrong horse in this race. Full speed ahead with teesta project.


----------



## Anubis

F-6 enthusiast said:


> it looks like didi's party will have a significant majority and hold on to power.
> West Bengal election results: Modi's BJP loses key election, but still makes gains despite India's Covid crisis - CNN
> a sigh of relief , the Bd gov bet on the wrong horse in this race. Full speed ahead with teesta project.







Following the election, I discovered this guy...I love this guy...DGFI should immediately start a campaign to get this elected as the PM of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Anubis said:


> Following the election, I discovered this guy...I love this guy...DGFI should immediately start a campaign to get this elected as the PM of India.


lol this guy owns

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> lol this guy owns


more i learn abou this guy, the more i like him

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> more i learn abou this guy, the more i like him



Colourful Kolkata character.

"Sutiye Laal korey dobo".... 

Don't know if Mondol a kayostho title? Probably not Brahman....


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/cablgram/posts/792579734732911

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Boo frickin' Hoo....

Stay in India please...Walaikum Tafat





__ https://www.facebook.com/nasreen.taslima/posts/2365449956932782

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

looks like CIA world factbook (which is the world's most reliable source , according to some posters ) has updated BD's GDP in 2020 😎 

Bangladesh - The World Factbook (cia.gov)



@DalalErMaNodi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> looks like CIA world factbook (which is the world's most reliable source , according to some posters ) has updated BD's GDP in 2020 😎
> 
> Bangladesh - The World Factbook (cia.gov)
> 
> 
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi



Indians : BUT BUT MUH HUH BEGGARDESH IS POOR WE RICH WE SUPWA POWA 

But seriously this is pretty good I guess , but still we have to improve *A LOT MORE* and also the CIA didn't mention ship building or electronics I think for the Industries part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> looks like CIA world factbook (which is the world's most reliable source , according to some posters ) has updated BD's GDP in 2020 😎
> 
> Bangladesh - The World Factbook (cia.gov)
> 
> 
> 
> @DalalErMaNodi


@DalalErMaNodi is CIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> @DalalErMaNodi is CIA



Actually he's the Mossad

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> @DalalErMaNodi is CIA

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 743564

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Spring has Sprung in Dhaka, Panthapath-Tejgaon Link Road.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

vibing


----------



## Bilal9

Guys watch this one hour video, it will be well-spent, I assure you.

This will answer a lot of questions about China becoming number one - soon.

I understand some won't be happy with the prospects but it is inevitable.

Kishore Mahbubani is brilliant. I am a fan.

Attention @Atlas, @bluesky, @Homo Sapiens, @Indos and @UKBengali bhais, please take a look.


----------



## Anubis

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=321428442877554

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Guys watch this one hour video, it will be well-spent, I assure you.
> 
> This will answer a lot of questions about China becoming number one - soon.
> 
> I understand some won't be happy with the prospects but it is inevitable.
> 
> Kishore Mahbubani is brilliant. I am a fan.
> 
> Attention @Atlas, @bluesky, @Homo Sapiens, @Indos and @UKBengali bhais, please take a look.



China is unlikely becoming number one, the world will be more like multipolars and more unpredictable. The period of 2020 until 2035 is crucial, and as this period US is still number one, so basically for country like Indonesia we have time to focus more on economy rather than spending too much on defense.

Focus on economy is crucial since we dont want our market get penetrated by China goods and services too much, Indonesia economy should be competitive enough to compete with China. Our trade should be at minimal achieve balance or if we could we should get surplus. This is to make sure our economy can still grow for very long period.

This is why I am against buying so many foreign defense equipment during this period and would rather use it for our economy development and strenghthen our defense industry and R%D.

After 2035, the story will be different, but if Indonesia can keep growing at 5.5-6.5 percent from 2022-2035, our GDP can be large enough to have huge defense budget despite under 1 percent of GDP inshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> China is unlikely becoming number one, the world will be more like multipolars and more unpredictable. The period of 2020 until 2035 is crucial, and as this period US is still number one, so basically for country like Indonesia we have time to focus more on economy rather than spending too much on defense.
> 
> Focus on economy is crucial since we dont want our market get penetrated by China goods and services too much, Indonesia economy should be competitive enough to compete with China. Our trade should be at minimal achieve balance or if we could we should get surplus. This is to make sure our economy can still grow for very long period.
> 
> This is why I am against buying so many foreign defense equipment during this period and would rather use it for our economy development and strenghthen our defense industry and R%D.
> 
> After 2035, the story will be different, but if Indonesia can keep growing at 5.5-6.5 percent from 2022-2035, our GDP can be large enough to have huge defense budget despite under 1 percent of GDP inshaAllah



I also advise Bangladesh to do the same at least for the next 10 years, this period is crucial or you guys will be forever have trade deficit and this kind of situation is not good to sustain long term and healthy economic growth @Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

enjoying some Glasnost-era Soviet Synthwave. It is a surreal experience

I'm not sure what it means, but I like it; it gives off a melancholy vibe and longing for a time I've never lived in.







@Michael Corleone is there a message this song trying to give ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Random:
Myanmar Air Force aircraft overflight in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

PDF said:


> Random:
> Myanmar Air Force aircraft overflight in Bangladesh
> View attachment 744872


Must be Myanmar Air Force memebers fleeing to India for better life and opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Avicenna

F-6 enthusiast said:


> enjoying some Glasnost-era Soviet Synthwave. It is a surreal experience
> 
> I'm not sure what it means, but I like it; it gives off a melancholy vibe and longing for a time I've never lived in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone is there a message this song trying to give ?



Amazing song. 

Soviet and Russian music is majorly underrated.

This video is the best one I think on YouTube for this particular song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> enjoying some Glasnost-era Soviet Synthwave. It is a surreal experience
> 
> I'm not sure what it means, but I like it; it gives off a melancholy vibe and longing for a time I've never lived in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Michael Corleone is there a message this song trying to give ?


Talks about joy of youth and how it ends in adulthood and compares it with dawn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> Amazing song.
> 
> Soviet and Russian music is majorly underrated.
> 
> This video is the best one I think on YouTube for this particular song.


found the instrumental version

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The mods on here are jokes.. I was responding with my 10% to trolls they espouse and now I get two warnings..


What is it ? Bullying users by abusing your mod power biggest achievements in your lives ?



Banned Michael for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> The mods on here are jokes.. I was responding with my 10% to trolls they espouse and now I get two warnings..
> 
> 
> What is it ? Bullying users by abusing your mod power biggest achievements in your lives ?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned Michael for nothing.


rip , defending the honour of our ppl





anyone can use this pic if i get banned.
also ronin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## leonblack08

Ei "Badur Manush Akhon" modon ta re thaas thaas duita kaan er niche lagaite parle mone onek shanti lagto.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> Ei "Badur Manush Akhon" modon ta re thaas thaas duita kaan er niche lagaite parle mone onek shanti lagto.


bhul korsi ami , or post e reply diye. shobar shomoy noshto hoise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

@leonblack08 @DalalErMaNodi ekjon poster mene niye che je tara amader ek protibeshir kache astro ebong proshikkhon diyeche ebong tara naki gorbito. jak at least ora shotto mene niyeche.



very interesting characters on this forum. can't discuss openly coz that could be rules violation. If anyone wants to take the discussion elsewhere i'm up for it. Need to vent but this isn't the right place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> @leonblack08 @DalalErMaNodi ekjon poster mene niye che je tara amader ek protibeshir kache astro ebong proshikkhon diyeche ebong tara naki gorbito. jak at least ora shotto mene niyeche.
> 
> 
> 
> very interesting characters on this forum. can't discuss openly coz that could be rules violation. If anyone wants to take the discussion elsewhere i'm up for it. Need to vent but this isn't the right place.






IMF lackeys.. 


There is another similar place to discuss... Some of us use it... I used to anyway.. we can switch anytime... Give me a shout, I'll link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> IMF lackeys..
> 
> 
> There is another similar place to discuss... Some of us use it... I used to anyway.. we can switch anytime... Give me a shout, I'll link.


thanks man. 
would you be able send me the link on my profile page by clicking on my name ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> thanks man.
> would you be able send me the link on my profile page by clicking on my name ?




Your profile is limited... I can't view it.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Your profile is limited... I can't view it.


sorry. i updated my settings now , should not have a problem i hope


----------



## leonblack08

On a happy note- Badur Manush Akhon golapi. Shaanti!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

danny deleto 
@DalalErMaNodi


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> There is another similar place to discuss... Some of us use it... I used to anyway.. we can switch anytime... Give me a shout, I'll link.


send me the link on the platform that we usually talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

These floating Villas are part of some small water developments in Utrecht and Dordrecht in the Netherlands. I am posting this because Indian trolls sometimes jump with glee on what'd happen if Bangladesh got flooded with global warming. The solution is already available in the Netherlands which are floating houses and are very successful.

In these designs the living room is connected to the exterior terrace with small stairs. The living room and the terrace both have a Strong connection with the surrounding water. The façade of the villa is cladded with zinc covered steel corrugated sheets. Some wooden details of the façade gives the villa a luxurious appearance.

I am sure our architects and marine engineers can easily design and fabricate these floating houses in Bangladesh, whether luxurious or basic housing. Problems like global warming are not as unsolvable as people dread and as always, Bangladeshis will adapt.

This is in Utrecht, NL










This is in Dordrecht. These are Prefab designs offered by Waterstudio in the Netherlands. We can have collaboration with this company and benchmark their practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> These floating Villas are part of some small water developments in Utrecht and Dordrecht in the Netherlands. I am posting this because Indian trolls sometimes jump with glee on what'd happen if Bangladesh got flooded with global warming. The solution is already available in the Netherlands which are floating houses and are very successful.
> 
> In these designs the living room is connected to the exterior terrace with small stairs. The living room and the terrace both have a Strong connection with the surrounding water. The façade of the villa is cladded with zinc covered steel corrugated sheets. Some wooden details of the façade gives the villa a luxurious appearance.
> 
> I am sure our architects and marine engineers can easily design and fabricate these floating houses in Bangladesh, whether luxurious or basic housing. Problems like global warming are not as unsolvable as people dread and as always, Bangladeshis will adapt.
> 
> This is in Utrecht, NL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Dordrecht. These are Prefab designs offered by Waterstudio in the Netherlands. We can have collaboration with this company and benchmark their practices.





Bruh Indian trolls act like they're from a developed nation , how sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> These floating Villas are part of some small water developments in Utrecht and Dordrecht in the Netherlands. I am posting this because Indian trolls sometimes jump with glee on what'd happen if Bangladesh got flooded with global warming. The solution is already available in the Netherlands which are floating houses and are very successful.
> 
> In these designs the living room is connected to the exterior terrace with small stairs. The living room and the terrace both have a Strong connection with the surrounding water. The façade of the villa is cladded with zinc covered steel corrugated sheets. Some wooden details of the façade gives the villa a luxurious appearance.
> 
> I am sure our architects and marine engineers can easily design and fabricate these floating houses in Bangladesh, whether luxurious or basic housing. Problems like global warming are not as unsolvable as people dread and as always, Bangladeshis will adapt.
> 
> This is in Utrecht, NL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Dordrecht. These are Prefab designs offered by Waterstudio in the Netherlands. We can have collaboration with this company and benchmark their practices.


have you read ''Shadow over Innsmouth'' by H.P lovecreft ? 
this image reminded me of this. 
here's an audiobook (part 1 ) 





playlist 
(2) The Shadow Over Innsmouth (BBC) - YouTube


SpaceMan18 said:


> Bruh Indian trolls act like they're from a developed nation , how sad


don't worry they will build flying cities by 2020
some of them are truly delusional. Read the comments on this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> don't worry they will build flying cities by 2020
> some of them are truly delusional. Read the comments on this video.



Looks like these people are smoking some good funny smokes.

You take some strong whiff of this Ganja stuff in a "kalki" and soon you'll be making up stories of Pushpaka Vimana, Garuda Vimana, Sakuna Vimana.

Kinda like that Erich Von Däniken guy inventing stories out of thin air. He is really old now though.









Erich von Däniken - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The only Vimana that should called a Vimana (Biman) is our national airline, and they fly 787s and 777s, not this imaginary garbage.


F-6 enthusiast said:


> have you read ''Shadow over Innsmouth'' by H.P lovecreft ?
> this image reminded me of this.
> here's an audiobook (part 1 )



I will take a look. Thanks for the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> have you read ''Shadow over Innsmouth'' by H.P lovecreft ?
> this image reminded me of this.
> here's an audiobook (part 1 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playlist
> (2) The Shadow Over Innsmouth (BBC) - YouTube
> 
> don't worry they will build flying cities by 2020
> some of them are truly delusional. Read the comments on this video.



I wonder what White people think of this BS from India , no wonder they called them snake charmers lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> I will take a look. Thanks for the link.


on your free time, plus i put the link for all the other episodes.


----------



## Bilal9

By the way - we have Cyclone "Yaas" approaching Eastern India and (possibly) Lower Western part of Bangladesh as we speak.

Sensing this - Mamata Didi has deployed her crack Cyclone & Disaster Mgmt. Team equipped with (No Helmets, no Boots, no demolishing axes or power saws, but) scary looking fluorescent Burka garb. I don't know if the aim to "scare" the Cyclone to death.

Taking this as fashion cue, some Bangladeshi Tailors are now offering said fluorescent Burka fashion for over nourished Chachi-Ammas and Mosis (minus the chicken leg shorts). They expect bumper orders once cyclone is over.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> (No Helmets, no Boots, no demolishing axes or power saws, but) scary looking fluorescent Burka garb.


Careful what you write , BJP will spin this in their next election as ''Bangladeshification'' of WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> on your free time, plus i put the link for all the other episodes.



I listened to the first episode. Interesting Horror story, seems well written.

I am surprised it was never made into a feature film.

He could have expanded and fleshed out the story of the "deep ones" aka marine humans.

Instead of giving some special quality and lifestyle difference to these sea-dwelling creatures, he needlessly tried to make them scary and monster-like. A la "creature of the black lagoon".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> I listened to the first episode. Interesting Horror story, seems well written.
> 
> I am surprised it was never made into a feature film.
> 
> He could have expanded and fleshed out the story of the "deep ones" aka marine humans.
> 
> Instead of giving some special quality and lifestyle difference to these sea-dwelling creatures, he needlessly tried to make them scary and monster-like. A la "creature of the black lagoon".


he's got more books i can reccomend. all of them have horror theme tho


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> he's got more books i can reccomend. all of them have horror theme tho



Well yeah - I am not usually a fan of horror movies or literature, but I appreciate your offer brother.

Something to explore at my leisure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

OK - Miftah Zaman re-creating some older standards and dare I say - did an excellent job!











And some from seven years ago...






Good luck to him - he's got some talent.

That Channel generally has some pretty high standards - re-creating old songs.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Where is @Arthur Bhai ?


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Where is @Arthur Bhai ?



Last post was Dec 14, 2020.

Hope nothing untoward happened to him...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> OK - Miftah Zaman re-creating some older standards and dare I say - did an excellent job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some from seven years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to him - he's got some talent.
> 
> That Channel generally has some pretty high standards - re-creating old songs.



It is a good thing we are supporting Hindu minority singers, 95% of the performers here are Bangladeshi Hindu - especially women. Or they may be Indian Hindu women as well.

Can You imagine this happening in today's India with Muslim performers given this sort of opportunity?

Some program giving 95% boost to Muslim singers and instrumentalists - unthinkable....


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Your profile is limited... I can't view it.





F-6 enthusiast said:


> danny deleto
> @DalalErMaNodi


Eta ki Toorki ta?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> Eta ki Toorki ta?




Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Ji.


Ota toh mora. Kono awaj nai


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> Ota toh mora. Kono awaj nai




We can liven it up, If we tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Eta ki Toorki ta?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> We can liven it up, If we tried.





F-6 enthusiast said:


> yes


Mamara, ami apnader okhane drishti akorshon korechi. Cholen amra udjogi hoi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Mamara, ami apnader okhane drishti akorshon korechi. Cholen amra udjogi hoi



Ami amu - naki amar nemontonno nai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Ami amu - naki amar nemontonno nai ?



**Aai aiyam - naki aar nimonton nai?

There you go... Noakhailla > Bangla 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

leonblack08 said:


> **Aai aiyam - naki aar *nimonton* nai?




What does this word mean ? I've never heard it.. 😅😅

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> What does this word mean ? I've never heard it.. 😅😅



Nimontron in shuddho Bangla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Nimontron in shuddho Bangla




That's what I mean.. what does this mean ? Never heard of it.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> That's what I mean.. what does this mean ? Never heard of it.



Same thing as Dawat. It is based on ancient Pali, our original language in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Same thing as Dawat. It is based on ancient Pali, our original language in Bengal.




Ah.. we don't have that word in Chittagonian.. closest we have is dawat.. well, technically we don't even frame sentences in the same way so we wouldn't need it.


What happened to this Pali ?


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Ah.. we don't have that word in Chittagonian.. closest we have is dawat.. well, technically we don't even frame sentences in the same way so we wouldn't need it.
> 
> 
> What happened to this Pali ?



Pali as an ancient language was used to write almost all Buddhist texts which are studied by Buddhists, mainly in Chittagong city. Baruas of Chittagong are Buddhists as we all know. There are Buddhist seats of higher learning in Chittagong.

Pali was used in all Buddhist ruled Mahajanapada (urban areas like Vikrampur) and seats of higher learning e.g. Buddhist monasteries like Paharpur and Moinamoti in Bangladesh starting in 500 AD. 









Paharpur - Banglapedia







en.banglapedia.org









__





Pali - Banglapedia







en.banglapedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

welcome back @Michael Corleone bhai

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> welcome back @Michael Corleone bhai
> View attachment 748995



Hear Hear!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> welcome back @Michael Corleone bhai
> View attachment 748995



To welcome him, here is one of my most loved SNL episodes.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Ami amu - naki amar nemontonno nai ?


Ayen bhai. Onara kotha othaise prothom e tai onaderke reply dichchilam


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Ayen bhai. Onara kotha othaise prothom e tai onaderke reply dichchilam



Dhonnobad bhai. Dekhi ek point e hana dibo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Have you guys been to this thread? https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-are-pakistani-men-loved-by-british-women-so-much.712578/

Pure comedy

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> Have you guys been to this thread? https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-are-pakistani-men-loved-by-british-women-so-much.712578/
> 
> Pure comedy








Avoided that thread , I knew i would see levels of cringe that is off the charts.
shada manush dekhley pagol hoya jae abar koy amra naki dash er jaat. Arekta thread banaise saudi re niya.
I say let our two ego-driven neighbours fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## leonblack08

F-6 enthusiast said:


> View attachment 749067
> 
> Avoided that thread , I knew i would see levels of cringe that is off the charts.
> shada manush dekhley pagol hoya jae abar koy amra naki dash er jaat. Arekta thread banaise saudi re niya.
> I say let our two ego-driven neighbours fight.



Amra sideline theke Moja nite thaki ar ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> Amra sideline the Moja nite thaki ar ki


PDF trolls and their Supapowa counterparts deserve each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## leonblack08

F-6 enthusiast said:


> PDF trolls and their Supapowa counterparts deserve each other.



Tells a lot about their collective narcissism psyche

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

wait, there's more !
(1) Why are Pakistani men loved by Saudi women so much? | Pakistan Defence

Trolls vs their Supapowa counterparts trying to prove which nationality is more handsome by posting pics of 
ordhek-lengta manush with snapchat filters. I have seen everything. 

had a good laugh lol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> welcome back @Michael Corleone bhai
> View attachment 748995







thank you bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> wait, there's more !
> (1) Why are Pakistani men loved by Saudi women so much? | Pakistan Defence
> 
> Trolls vs their Supapowa counterparts trying to prove which nationality is more handsome by posting pics of
> ordhek-lengta manush with snapchat filters. I have seen everything.
> 
> had a good laugh lol.




I spent an hour reading that thread yesterday 13 pages (UK women one) at that time... Not disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I spent an hour reading that thread yesterday 13 pages (UK women one) at that time... Not disappointed.


You wasted 1 hour of your life. They’re full of themselves 😂
Most people on the thread give me the vibe they’re virgins. Fetishization of people based on race, lmao truly a Pakistani / hindi trait

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-ray Papa

This video is old but gold.
Apparently i am not a real ethnic Bengali because i am a muslim according to some kolkata folks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

X-ray Papa said:


> This video is old but gold.
> Apparently i am not a real ethnic Bengali because i am a muslim according to some kolkata folks.



Not going to bother with watching, probably raise my blood pressure.


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not going to bother with watching, probably raise my blood pressure.


Well what i learn is that, its time we become the Israel of South Asia( hopefully in military as well)
We should absolutely have no links to India at all.


----------



## Anubis

X-ray Papa said:


> Well what i learn is that, its time we become the Israel of South Asia( hopefully in military as well)
> We should absolutely have no links to India at all.


Bharotiyo bangalider moddhe ekta group ase jeta nijeder hindustanider sathe assimilate korar jonno ja kichu kora proyojon korbe...kintu jokhon hindustani der latthi khaya abar kheyal hobe bangali tokhon ei parer bangalider theke dissociate korar jonno ja kichu dorkar korbe...this is what happens when you become a minority without self worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-ray Papa

Anubis said:


> Bharotiyo bangalider moddhe ekta group ase jeta nijeder hindustanider sathe assimilate korar jonno ja kichu kora proyojon korbe...kintu jokhon hindustani der latthi khaya abar kheyal hobe bangali tokhon ei parer bangalider theke dissociate korar jonno ja kichu dorkar korbe...this is what happens when you become a minority without self worth.


hindustani beta bharotiyo bangali maiya der pregnant kotasay. so basically thara accon pure bangali noi.
Bharotiyo bangali acon hindustani ancestor arsey abon Bangladeshi bangali onek different ancestor arsey, Arab, Persian and Pashtun and even some of them are mongoloid, just like the jews who have european ancestor.
So basically amar point ta holo jey, bharoti bangali acon Iraq and Syria moto hoye gesay. Assyrian abon Babylonian manush Arab hoye gesay, kintu amra hoi nai, amra amardey culture abon basha perserve kota hobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Beloya noch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Tells a lot about their collective narcissism psyche



Well guys these are some juvenile kids from both countries posting this nonsense. Older folks like Waz bhai corrected their views already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

X-ray Papa said:


> hindustani beta bharotiyo bangali maiya der pregnant kotasay. so basically thara accon pure bangali noi.
> Bharotiyo bangali acon hindustani ancestor arsey abon Bangladeshi bangali onek different ancestor arsey, Arab, Persian and Pashtun and even some of them are mongoloid, just like the jews who have european ancestor.
> So basically amar point ta holo jey, bharoti bangali acon Iraq and Syria moto hoye gesay. Assyrian abon Babylonian manush Arab hoye gesay, kintu amra hoi nai, amra amardey culture abon basha perserve kota hobe.



Jara nijer bhasha ar desher jonno ek fota rokto konodin dai nai, shobshomoi cow belt er lokjon ar marwari/bombaiya babshair kachhey economically poradhin, tader eita notun ki?

Kolkatai hatey-gona koekta lok ekhono shadhin-cheta aasey, tader shonkha khub kom (Chandril are Garga Bhottacharjo duijon). Ekhon Kolkatai new generation er polapan Bangla bolte parleo, beshirbhag Bangla likhtey ba portey janena. Khubi korun porinoti.

Kolkatai shob signboard e Hindi lekha ba English. Keu recently gia thakley bujhben ami ki boli.

Sharadin Hindi bhashider pa chaita jodi amaderkey boley amra Bangali na - er thekey hasshokor ar ki hoitey parey?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

X-ray Papa said:


> This video is old but gold.
> Apparently i am not a real ethnic Bengali because i am a muslim according to some kolkata folks.



There was no Kolkata or Sutanuti village before English came in and made Kolkata people their tambedar.

Nothing! It was a backward village in the sticks.

The real power and vibrancy (agriculture, wealth and trade) was in East Bengal. Always.

Sycophants of Hindi-speaking banyas now criticizing our language in East Bengal. Obviously a BJP shill trying to drive a wedge between EB and WB folks.

Trying to go viral by being controversial. BJP Hindi culture pa-chata Indiot.

In any case this is pointless pissing off Bangladeshis, because ultimately WB is 100% dependent on trade and tourism from Bangladesh. And will be more so in the future.

The GDP per capita of their impoverished state is half that of ours (why? Marwari Business folks). Their economy is all in the hands of Mumbai businesses and Marwaris. Sad situation.

Instead of spewing venom against Bangladeshis, they should identify the people who are sponsoring and bank-rolling this Bangladeshi-hatred in their WB media, namely

Marwari businesspeople,
Cow-Belt Bihari Hindutva politicians and
BJP Hindutva idiots from Gujarat and other cow-belt states.
WB is a de-facto buffer state between India and the sovereign nation of Bangladesh. It will remain that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-ray Papa

Bilal9 said:


> There was no Kolkata or Sutanuti village before English came in and made Kolkata people their tambedar.
> 
> Nothing! It was a backward village in the sticks.
> 
> The real power and vibrancy (agriculture, wealth and trade) was in East Bengal. Always.
> 
> Sycophants of Hindi-speaking banyas now criticizing our language in East Bengal. Obviously a BJP shill trying to drive a wedge between EB and WB folks.
> 
> Trying to go viral by being controversial. BJP Hindi culture pa-chata Indiot.
> 
> In any case this is pointless pissing off Bangladeshis, because ultimately WB is 100% dependent on trade and tourism from Bangladesh. And will be more so in the future.
> 
> WB is a de-facto buffer state between India and the sovereign nation of Bangladesh.


India is an artificial state that was created by the british,nothing more then that and west so called 'bengal' is now part of it.

If you take a look at the history of India, the most of them is about islamic invaders ruling over them for a thousand years before their daddy british arrived.No ones cares about their ashoka the great or whatever that came before that.

As for the west 'bengali' hopefully their artificial country will dissolve and then we the real bengalis would occupy the land that was stolen us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not going to bother with watching, probably raise my blood pressure.



I explained the issue in post #2408. This Hindutva propaganda will continue in WB until WB goes to BJP politically.

BJP is worried that WB will turn majority Muslim and they will lose influence in WB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__





Remains of 215 children found at former indigenous school in Canada


we no longer engage in such attrocities, we are reconciling with the tribes of the victims of past generations, and please excuse us for having risen in our current generation to the point where we allow people to advertise for petition-signing on our streets and squares to hopefully prevent...



defence.pk






God this kid.... exposing their Aukaat.



Manhood size is being discussed too...






__





Remains of 215 children found at former indigenous school in Canada


we no longer engage in such attrocities, we are reconciling with the tribes of the victims of past generations, and please excuse us for having risen in our current generation to the point where we allow people to advertise for petition-signing on our streets and squares to hopefully prevent...



defence.pk







If this is the new Generation, then I feel sorry for the people in that country.


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Well guys these are some juvenile kids from both countries posting this nonsense. Older folks like Waz bhai corrected their views already.



By "their" I meant immature kid like the OP and the like-minded lot, who has the "we are superior than thou syndrome". 

I know any sensible people would slap the hell out of that bolod. Irrespective of what nationality they are from.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

X-ray Papa said:


> This video is old but gold.
> Apparently i am not a real ethnic Bengali because i am a muslim according to some kolkata folks.


Lmao if they’re the real bengalis what are they doing with india then. Lol cucks


DalalErMaNodi said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains of 215 children found at former indigenous school in Canada
> 
> 
> we no longer engage in such attrocities, we are reconciling with the tribes of the victims of past generations, and please excuse us for having risen in our current generation to the point where we allow people to advertise for petition-signing on our streets and squares to hopefully prevent...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God this kid.... exposing their Aukaat.
> 
> 
> 
> Manhood size is being discussed too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remains of 215 children found at former indigenous school in Canada
> 
> 
> we no longer engage in such attrocities, we are reconciling with the tribes of the victims of past generations, and please excuse us for having risen in our current generation to the point where we allow people to advertise for petition-signing on our streets and squares to hopefully prevent...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the new Generation, then I feel sorry for the people in that country.


Lmfao speaking of their average measurements I’m bigger and girthier 😂
It has to do with something called bbc “big Bengali…” not all of us have it but those who do are worshipped

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> By "their" I meant immature kid like the OP and the like-minded lot, who has the "we are superior than thou syndrome".
> 
> I know any sensible people would slap the hell out of that bolod. Irrespective of what nationality they are from.



This kind of superiority complex is born out of ignorance and the propaganda rooted in "feeling better by putting others down".

No matter who you are, there is someone better looking, smarter and more accomplished than you are, so this kind of "feel good" feeling is just someone projecting their inner shortcoming and insecurity. Not everyone has opportunities to better themselves, and Allah has asked all of us as Muslims to level the playing field. That my brother - is a true Muslim, who helps their fellow human being, not one who puts others down to "feel better" about themselves.

I will not preach too hard because I have this fault too - I do Gibat (Ghibah) constantly. May Allah show me (and others) the right path in avoiding this pitfall. :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> Lmao if they’re the real bengalis what are they doing with india then. Lol cucks
> 
> Lmfao speaking of their average measurements I’m bigger and girthier 😂
> It has to do with something called bbc “big Bengali…” not all of us have it but those who do are worshipped





Bengali'd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> This kind of superiority complex is born out of ignorance and the propaganda rooted in "feeling better by putting others down".
> 
> No matter who you are, there is someone better looking, smarter and more accomplished than you are, so this kind of "feel good" feeling is just someone projecting their inner shortcoming and insecurity. Not everyone has opportunities to better themselves, and Allah has asked all of us as Muslims to level the playing field. That my brother - is a true Muslim, who helps their fellow human being, not one who puts others down to "feel better" about themselves.
> 
> I will not preach too hard because I have this fault too - I do Gibat (Ghibah) constantly. May Allah show me (and others) the right path in avoiding this pitfall. :-(



Ngl that kid would get his @ss roasted and bullied if this was 4chan , mf no one cares and when people think of attractive guys in the west people think of some Hollywood white male not a dam Pakistani. 

Britain has bragging rights 
Japan has bragging rights 
China sorta has bragging rights 

Tell me what Pakistan has given to the world ? No offense 

Everything that mf uses has been made by a Brit or a German , so he better quit his inferiority complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> This kind of superiority complex is born out of ignorance and the propaganda rooted in "feeling better by putting others down".
> 
> No matter who you are, there is someone better looking, smarter and more accomplished than you are, so this kind of "feel good" feeling is just someone projecting their inner shortcoming and insecurity. Not everyone has opportunities to better themselves, and Allah has asked all of us as Muslims to level the playing field. That my brother - is a true Muslim, who helps their fellow human being, not one who puts others down to "feel better" about themselves.
> 
> I will not preach too hard because I have this fault too - I do Gibat (Ghibah) constantly. May Allah show me (and others) the right path in avoiding this pitfall. :-(



MaShaAllah that you acknowledge your flaws but don't beat yourself up for it. We weren't created to be flawless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> MaShaAllah that you acknowledge your flaws but don't beat yourself up for it. We weren't created to be flawless.



We should constantly be reminded how humble we are, by looking at the afterlife.

It is so easy to be so full of ourselves, when we have a few measly dollars in the bank, a nice house with a swimming pool, a nice ride. Everything fades (health, wealth, youth) - only thing that remains is one's deeds, devotion to Allah and reputation (or lack thereof).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> There was no Kolkata or Sutanuti village before English came in and made Kolkata people their tambedar.
> 
> Nothing! It was a backward village in the sticks.
> 
> The real power and vibrancy (agriculture, wealth and trade) was in East Bengal. Always.
> 
> Sycophants of Hindi-speaking banyas now criticizing our language in East Bengal. Obviously a BJP shill trying to drive a wedge between EB and WB folks.
> 
> Trying to go viral by being controversial. BJP Hindi culture pa-chata Indiot.
> 
> In any case this is pointless pissing off Bangladeshis, because ultimately WB is 100% dependent on trade and tourism from Bangladesh. And will be more so in the future.
> 
> The GDP per capita of their impoverished state is half that of ours (why? Marwari Business folks). Their economy is all in the hands of Mumbai businesses and Marwaris. Sad situation.
> 
> Instead of spewing venom against Bangladeshis, they should identify the people who are sponsoring and bank-rolling this Bangladeshi-hatred in their WB media, namely
> 
> Marwari businesspeople,
> Cow-Belt Bihari Hindutva politicians and
> BJP Hindutva idiots from Gujarat and other cow-belt states.
> WB is a de-facto buffer state between India and the sovereign nation of Bangladesh. It will remain that way.




To summarize, the person who made that video is a Khankirchele.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Ngl that kid would get his @ss roasted and bullied if this was 4chan , mf no one cares and when people think of attractive guys in the west people think of some Hollywood white male not a dam Pakistani.
> 
> Britain has bragging rights
> Japan has bragging rights
> China sorta has bragging rights
> 
> Tell me what Pakistan has given to the world ? No offense
> 
> Everything that mf uses has been made by a Brit or a German , so he better quit his inferiority complex



Well let's not diss the whole country because of one person. I have Pakistani friends and they are not like this person. Let's focus on the person, not where they are (or claim to be) from.

We have plenty of idiots like this in Bangladesh, but cannot defend their less than intelligent social media profiles in front of the world. Every son of a ricksha-wallah now has a smartphone and can claim his opinion on the world stage (it takes three/four generations for underclass people to get educated and learn civility). Some never learn. 

We have to separate the wheat from the chaff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Guys did you know that Bengal Subah region produced 50% of the GDP of Mughal India? This is well established. And Mughal India itself contributed from 25 to 30% of world GDP. So Bengal Subah (mainly Bangladesh) itself contributed 12 to 15% of world GDP prior to 1700's. 

The rise of the West was an aberration in modern history. They are currently regressing and will continue to do so.









Contours of the World Economy 1-2030 AD


This book seeks to identify the forces which explain how and why some parts of the world have grown rich and others have lagged behind. Encompassing 2000 years of history, part 1 begins with the Roman Empire and explores the key factors that have influenced economic development in Africa, Asia...



books.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Guys did you know that Bengal Subah region produced 50% of the GDP of Mughal India? This is well established. And Mughal India itself contributed from 25 to 30% of world GDP. So Bengal Subah (mainly Bangladesh) itself contributed 12 to 15% of world GDP prior to 1700's.
> 
> The rise of the West was an aberration in modern history. They are currently regressing and will continue to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contours of the World Economy 1-2030 AD
> 
> 
> This book seeks to identify the forces which explain how and why some parts of the world have grown rich and others have lagged behind. Encompassing 2000 years of history, part 1 begins with the Roman Empire and explores the key factors that have influenced economic development in Africa, Asia...
> 
> 
> 
> books.google.com



Hence carrying the banner in DP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Drone view of Somapura (Paharpur), 8th Century








Somapura Mahavihara Monastery, Bangladesh


An archeological site in Bangladesh which was an ancient monastery almost 1200 years ago named as Somapura Mahavihara. Now it is an UNESCO world heritage site.




www.airvuz.com





Drone view of Moinamoti (Comilla), 8th Century








8th Century Ruins of Mainamati


Ruins of the Queen’s Palace & Shalbon Bihar from the 8th century - nestled by a Buddhist Monastery at Mainamati, Comilla, Bangladesh




www.airvuz.com


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

For those who preach idealistic Bhai Bhai solidarity and ummah balderdash.


Never forget the past, Some of our families weren't as lucky as others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X-ray Papa

Worst f##king team in the world

Members of BFF should be fired ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

X-ray Papa said:


> View attachment 751428
> 
> Worst f##king team in the world
> 
> Members of BFF should be fired ASAP



Bangladesh only cares about Cricket lmao , it doesn't have the money to support the soccer team apparently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bangladesh only cares about Cricket lmao , it doesn't have the money to support the soccer team apparently


Bangladesh football team is like Awami league, cant attack.


----------



## Bilal9

X-ray Papa said:


> View attachment 751428
> 
> Worst f##king team in the world
> 
> Members of BFF should be fired ASAP



I don't think Football (aka Soccer) in Bangladesh is popular in Bangladesh that much anymore. Hence the lack of govt./provate sponsorship, funding, training and also - skilled players with Bangladesh Football Federation.

Gone are the days of skilled players of Abahani-Mohammedan clubs and having national teams like Argentina and Brazil play in Bangladesh.

Maybe one day - the game will be popular again.


----------



## leonblack08

How did both Michael and DalalerMaNodi managed to become golapi at the same time?


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> How did both Michael and DalalerMaNodi managed to become golapi at the same time?



What do you mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

leonblack08 said:


> How did both Michael and DalalerMaNodi managed to become golapi at the same time?


I got a warning for saying that excessive 'pakistan prem' from our countrymen is annoying. Apparently this is considered trolling and de-railing the thread,. @DalalErMaNodi posted a reply re-affirming and agreeing to my statement in detail, pretty sure that's what got him banned!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Cryptic_distortion said:


> I got a warning for saying that excessive 'pakistan prem' from our countrymen is annoying. Apparently this is considered trolling and de-railing the thread,. @DalalErMaNodi posted a reply re-affirming and agreeing to my statement in detail, pretty sure that's what got him banned!!



Eita Kono kotha hoilo naki!


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> What do you mean?



Ora duijon ekshathe nishidhdho hoise keno oita Janar jonno.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Ora duijon ekshathe nishidhdho hoise keno oita Janar jonno.



No idea honestly....

But really guys, this is just a forum. 

We come here to debate once in a while, and maybe learn a few things in the process.

The point is to respect other people's opinions, whether they are from Bangladesh or Pakistan or anywhere else.

Personal vendettas aside, none of the folks in the forum had anything to do with what happened in the past between our countries. 

How would they bear any responsibility for any wrongs done?

How do we expect them to respond to any hatred?

Why do we have to get so controversial - what is the point really?

What do we gain by drilling our opinion down other people's throats?

Let's debate with a modicum of respect and decency.

My thought on this is - respect begets respect.

If you see other people being disrespectful to any of us - report it.

But above all - be respectful of others as much as possible. I have not done so in the past maybe, but I am trying to do so now. Yes - even to trolls.

Pointless name calling hurts the reputation of the forum as a thoughtful debate platform.

Try to be thoughtful posters and above all - respectful.

Pardon the rant and the preaching, guess I am getting a little older.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

Bilal9 said:


> Maybe one day - the game will be popular again.


It will when you have the money just like India did with ISL.

Football actually indirectly promote the country.
For example, Random people think africa is a poor *** place, but for football fans its the home of Eto,Mahrez eg. The negative aspect of the country is not brought up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> Ora duijon ekshathe nishidhdho hoise keno oita Janar jonno.



This from our favourite larper






Stuff such as this goes unchallenged in this forum.
Damm bro, Republic of Ireland has per capita income of ~$80,000 USD but has no air force, does this mean that BD with 8 fighters is richer than ireland ? LOL.
devoid of all facts and logic. *Imagine telling this to an economist ! *

as i said before, its a coping mechanism.




he deleted the original post that caused controversy. What a brave janissary warrior !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> This from our favourite larper
> 
> View attachment 751465
> 
> Stuff such as this goes unchallenged in this forum.
> Damm bro, Republic of Ireland has per capita income of ~$80,000 USD but has no air force, does this mean that BD with 8 fighters is richer than ireland ? LOL.
> devoid of all facts and logic. *Imagine telling this to an economist ! *
> 
> as i said before, its a coping mechanism.
> View attachment 751473
> 
> he deleted the original post that caused controversy. What a brave janissary warrior !



Guys don't give in to flame baits.

Or enable people with agendas. On whichever side they are.

Not my problem, not my headache.

If you give in to baits - flamers win.

Just permanently ignore, report, then move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Guys don't give in to flame baits.
> 
> Or enable people with agendas. On whichever side they are.
> 
> Not my problem, not my headache.
> 
> If you give in to baits - flamers win.
> 
> Just permanently ignore, report, then move on.



Flamers win ? 

More like lose , they lost cause they couldn't accept facts they MUH HURT MY FEELINGS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Don't care lol ! 
Myanmar: Aung San Suu Kyi handed new corruption charge that could see her jailed by military for 15 years (msn.com) 

Also 
*Video: Myanmar Junta Has Shifted Suu Kyi to New Location (Bloomberg)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Guys take a look at this - this is what you call a patriotic Bangladeshi - does not matter he is a Hindu, but he speaks the truth. In this case the commentary is about how Modi ruined Indian Economy and how it changes India's Dadagiri influence game in Bangladesh which is expiring like a over-ripe Banana in any case. Sorry Bangla only - but I'm sure Urdu and Hindi speakers can make out the message, which is based on very credible evidence. He says it will take Indian economy at least another decade to make up for the damage Modi did to Indian economy during Covid. Let's not start an argument on this thread, this thread is a chill thread. Open a separate thread if you want to discuss this topic.

@Atlas bhai you were right, he is quite good. 

He finishes the video by saying, "History does not pardon Be-insaaf!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Look at the points this new BNP person is making, she makes some valid ones for sure. Sorry Bengali only (and educated Bengali at that).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

JohnWick said:


> Zionist mfer



@waz 

Can you pls ban this troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JohnWick

...


----------



## SpaceMan18

JohnWick said:


> Remain in your sort you sub human creature



And remain banned

@Bilal9 yo we gotta ban this dude


----------



## Bilal9

Just go to his profile and "ignore" him.

You won't see his posts again. 

Easy solution, I'd do the same with the Indian trolls as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

Bilal9 said:


> Just go to his profile and "ignore" him.
> 
> You won't see his posts again.
> 
> Easy solution, I'd do the same with the Indian trolls as well.


Lol. A black elf should not wandering about and calling other people trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> @waz
> 
> Can you pls ban this troll




No, he can't and he won't.


Welcome to PDF.


JohnWick said:


> Lol. A black elf should not wandering about and calling other people trolls.




If you're so white then why do the actual white skinned folks call you all sorts of racial slurs ?


We get it, it's a little below average down there so you have to come on here to vent.


Try some Chinese pills... Best chase scenario the little bundle of shame shrivels and falls off, no more getting shamed from the missus, If you don't have to it to begin with.


JohnWick said:


> Zionist mfer




Yeah, I'm a Zionist, what will you do about it ? Cry to mama ? 😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JohnWick

DalalErMaNodi said:


> No, he can't and he won't.
> 
> 
> Welcome to PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're so white then why do the actual white skinned folks call you all sorts of racial slurs ?
> 
> 
> We get it, it's a little below average down there so you have to come on here to vent.
> 
> 
> Try some Chinese pills... Best chase scenario the little bundle of shame shrivels and falls off, no more getting shamed from the missus, If you don't have to it to begin with.


Well maybe one day your new Jew dad will change you into a white race or at least a light brown until then keep serving the Israelis and Sanghis with surrogates !


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yeah, I'm a Zionist, what will you do about it ? Cry to mama ? 😂😂


After supporting a genocide against Innocents muslim you think should not be accountable and answerable to Allah Almighty 
Are you even a Muslim ? I doubt that !


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> Just go to his profile and "ignore" him.
> 
> You won't see his posts again.
> 
> Easy solution, I'd do the same with the Indian trolls as well.


He's the resident troll we keep in our section just for fun. Don't worry, this one can't bite and can just bark.

throw him a bone or two to chew on @DalalErMaNodi. This forum has been boring lately.
remember to use only 23% of your posting power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

He's taking kechmir by spewing nonsense on here. 😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> He's taking kechmir by spewing nonsense on here. 😂😂


welcome back
@DalalErMaNodi showing off his medals (number of times he's been banned for confronting the trolls)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

F-6 enthusiast said:


> He's the resident troll we keep in our section just for fun. Don't worry, this one can't bite and can just bark.
> 
> throw him a bone or two to chew on @DalalErMaNodi. This forum has been boring lately.
> remember to use only 23% of your posting power
> View attachment 754052


lol for sometime no one throwing a bone to our beloved freed pets thats why I thought it would be a good idea !


F-6 enthusiast said:


> welcome back
> @DalalErMaNodi showing off his medals (number of times he's been banned for confronting the trolls)
> View attachment 754078


Yup everyone gets a medal by dealing with black traitors for example like this pilot got one !


----------



## JohnWick

F-6 enthusiast said:


> He's the resident troll we keep in our section just for fun. Don't worry, this one can't bite and can just bark.
> 
> throw him a bone or two to chew on @DalalErMaNodi. This forum has been boring lately.
> remember to use only 23% of your posting power
> View attachment 754052


Try a cactus with yourself this time maybe it will help you !


----------



## leonblack08

This one is trying to get you guys engaged and get you banned. Just ignore this racist troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*@bluesky and @Paul2 brothers take a look....this is a rebuttal article by Jiro Horikoshi himself when Americans were claiming that the Zero was a copy of German, UK or US designs. Great vintage aircraft design tidbits.*
======================================================



*I Designed the Zeke
November 1950 Air Trails*
November 1950 Air Trails



Table of Contents

These pages from vintage modeling magazines like _Flying Aces_, _Air Trails_, _American Modeler_, _American Aircraft Modeler_, _Young Men_, _Flying Models_, _Model Airplane News, R/C Modeler_, captured the era. All copyrights acknowledged.

Amazingly, Jiro Horikoshi himself, the actual designer of the famed Mitsubishi 00 'Zeke' fighter, wrote this article in the November 1950 issue of _Air Trails_ magazine in response to an article that was published in the April 1949 issue titled, "The Great 'Zeke' Mystery." A little on his background and a lot on the airplane's background is presented in this extensive story. A lot of lessons-learned improvements were integrated into the design. World War II aircraft historians will surely be interested in this first-hand account that was written very shortly after then end of the war.

*
I Designed the Zeke*
By Jiro Horikoshi



Here is the full, true account presented for the first time on the origin and development of World War II's most controversial aircraft. Designer Horikoshi who masterminded the Mitsubishi 00 lifts the veil on the Great Zeke Mystery

It might seem better if the man who designed the best-known fighter plane of the losing side kept his peace. However, by the mysterious channels through which back copies of publications travel, the April 1949 issue of Air Trails came into my possession. The American friend who gave it to me pointed out David A. Anderton's article, "The Great 'Zeke' Mystery," which indicated that the "Zero" fighter was progressively "borrowed" from a number of other contemporary aircraft.

As the designer of the Zero, I would like to be permitted, for the benefit of history, to set the record straight. The Zero fighter, as the world got to know it. was no more copy than any other fighter used in the world today. All single-engined all-metal low-wing monoplanes are to some extent progressive "copies" of the original Junkers "Bleichsesel," the father of all these machines. There is a certain pool of common information from which all engineers. draw. There is a certain reciprocal borrowing of detail ideas without permission during wartime, and by cross-licensing in times 'of peace.

There have been few scientific studies of the Zero as an airplane published anywhere. In Japan, it was naturally praised; overseas, it was frequently subjected to certain ridicule, to dogma and to prejudice. I am grateful to Mr. Anderton for his prompt discounting of many of these false rumors and half-true reports. However, I can best prove the originality of the design of the Zero by relating its history and its background. Like people, airplanes have ancestors. They get to look as they do partly by heredity and partly because of the functions which they have to perform. This is, in essence, the story of Zeke, as seen through the informed albeit maybe slightly prejudiced eyes of its designer.





Taking off on a battle mission is a Zeke. This is a Jap military photo from the personal files of author Horikoshi, who was a top Mitsubishi designer.

Mr. Anderton, in his article, intimates that the world first saw Zeke on that day all Japanese would like the world to forget, Pearl Harbor Day. Had Mr. Anderton been given access to proper military information which I am sure must have been at the disposal of leading American military and naval intelligence personnel, he would have known that the Zero had been in action on the mainland of China for about a year and a half before the Pearl Harbor strike. In July of 1940, it began to replace the leading Army type, the Type 96-4 carrier fighter which had been a standard machine since 1936. Since the air phase of the operation in China was chiefly a Navy show, the Mitsubishi 96-4 (A5M4) had, up to then, been the leading single-place job.

Here let me explain, again for the record, how the .Japanese numbering system of identification worked. The 96 denotes the year that the plane was put into regular service, the 2596th year of the old Japanese era, 1936 AD. The figure 4 indicates the fourth modification or revision. The symbol A5 indicates that it is the fifth fighter prototype built by Mitsubishi, or M. This system was adopted by the Japanese in 1936, but was applied to planes built before that period also in reference files. The Army and Navy, which seldom got together on anything important, used somewhat different designations for everything but the year of service.

As the war in China moved further inland, the Navy felt that they needed a fighter with a much longer range, in order to escort the bombers to and from the targets. It was this need for combination of speed, range and maneuverability that begat the Zeke.

Mr. Anderton's knowledge of the early history of Japanese aviation is remarkably sound. As he stated, Japanese Naval aviation is chiefly British in its ancestry, while the Army aviation drew heavily from French and German sources. These were the easy old days, after I received my degree in aeronautics from the Imperial University in Tokyo and entered the Nagoya Aircraft Works of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd., as a design calculator - or subordinate structures engineer, as one would be called in the United States. This was the period during which Japanese industry was trying to catch up with the more advanced technical status of certain Western powers by hiring experts and buying ideas and experience.

By the time I entered Mitsubishi, at the age of 23, the noted American designer, Mr. Smith, and his party were no longer with the company. There were no Americans with the firm at the time. Prof. Baumann, the noted German designer, and Mr. Schade and Mr. Keil, both from Junkers, were with the company. The noted French designer, M. Vernisse, was employed in the outfit, as was Mr. Petty from Blackburn Aircraft Co. in England, and his assistants, Mr. Bolton and Mr. Wilkinson. These men stayed for contracts ranging from one to three years during the formative period between 1926 and 1931. They designed aircraft, taught other engineers the techniques of design. Unfortunately, I was in the lower echelon, my task was supervising stress calculations, and I had no opportunity to contact these foreign experts directly.




Captured Zeke was similar to one flown across U. S. bearing Jap markings. Great consternation resulted when plane spotters let it go by unnoticed.

This importation of foreign experts was universally practiced during this period when Japan's infant aviation industry was gathering momentum. Nakajima, Kawasaki, Aichi, Tachikawa - all of these had experts from abroad on their payrolls. Their influence during this period can be seen directly in the airplanes that were acquired by the Army and Navy. During this period, the Japanese companies went heavily into the purchase of patent licenses of all kinds. For example, the Handley-Page-Lachman leading edge wing slot was acquired jointly by Mitsubishi and Tachikawa for a hundred thousand pounds. Licenses for accessories, engines, instruments and the like were purchased wholesale, to permit the infant industry to get into a competitive position.

I was sent abroad to study during this period, and from June to December,1929, I traveled in Europe, England, France, Germany and the Netherlands, visiting airplane factories. I stayed with the Junkers company for three months, studying their procedure in design. In December 1929 I embarked for the United States where I visited many plants. I stayed several months at the Curtiss Company's plant in Buffalo, where I acted as inspector for the P-6 pursuits that had been purchased by Mitsubishi.

When I got home in the early fall of 1930, there was a new movement in the air. The Japanese designers had a feeling that they wanted to try their own ideas in designing. By 1932, the Japanese government was about ready to listen. The Japanese Navy was particularly anxious to start a new line of aircraft, built entirely by Japanese. They ordered three important types under this program, a carrier-fighter, a carrier torpedo-bomber and a reconnaissance seaplane. These were designated as the 7-Shi Class since they were ordered during the seventh year of the Showa reign or era, 1932. Nakajima and Mitsubishi got orders for the carrier jobs, and I was appointed chief designer of the carrier fighter, chiefly on the basis of my experience and knowledge of fighters gained by contact with the P-6.

By this time, the trend was definitely to monoplanes in fighters. By modern standards, the 7-Shi fighter was a clumsy, angular monoplane, but it was in the contemporary line of design. The wings were thick, full-cantilever structure, fabric covered, using the popular elliptical planform that was the current leader.

The fuselage was dural semi-monocoque structure. The prototype had a three-strut landing gear. The second machine had a full-trousered leg. The tail was dural structure, fabric covered.

The machine was conventional for its time, many of its characteristics having been dictated by the rigid demands for visibility and performance laid down by the Navy.




Cloud of "Claudes" dung period when Japanese designers stuck to the fixed landing gear; they felt the increased weight for retracting gear wasn't worth tight speed gain.

None of the machines presented for the 7-Shi competition met the Navy's requirements. Nakajima had presented a carrier version of the old Army 91-type fighter, evolved by the French designer Marie. I don't know what happened to the other machines in the 7-Shi competition. Ours didn't fare too well. The original machine shed a stabilizer during a power dive test. Luckily, the pilot bailed out without any trouble. The second airplane went into a flat spin during an aerobatic test, the ship went in from a double roll. The pilot, Lt. Okamura, got out all right. Despite his bad experience with my first original design, Lt. Okamura stood by me, giving me ideas and encouragement for my further work.

By 1934, the Navy eased up on size and range demands for their carrier fighters and dive bombers. By this time, I had a lot more experience and a few more original ideas. When the call came for the 9-Shi fighter, I conceived long, slim lines for the new ship instead of the thick, stubby ones.

Most of the leading Navy pilots had most of their experience on the old biplane fighters. They conceded the need for speed and climb, but their tactical concept ideas still called for turning combat, the old dogfighting idea. To get the combination of speed and maneuverability into the airplane I desired, the answer was a light airplane. 

We retained the fixed landing gear in this design, since the gear constituted only 10 percent of the overall drag. A retractable gear would have raised the top speed from 400 to 410-15 km per hour. We did not figure that the increased weight and mechanical complexity of the retraction mechanism was worth the investment.

The 9-Shi incorporated the use of tension-field spar webs, an idea that was brought to Japan from Rohrbach in Germany by Capt. Wad a who later became Vice Admiral and Chief of the Navy's Air Headquarters. This system permitted great lightening of the wing structure, without sacrifice in strength.
The 8-Shi was the first plane in Japan to use flush riveting and was probably the second design in the world to do so. The first, I believe, was Heinkel He-70.

The first 9-Shi was test-flown at Kagamigahara Field in February 1935. It had a top speed. of 280 mph, faster than the old 7-Shi and the Type 95 carrier fighter it was built to replace. The fabric-covered Nakajima machines, built for the competition, were sold to the local newspaper, "Asahi," to be used as liaison planes.

The first 9-Shi was an inverted gull-wing job, built without flaps. The ship developed a pitching motion at high angles of attack, due to the turbulent flow at the V-shaped concave part on the upper surface of the wing. Thus, despite the better visibility and the weight saving afforded by this configuration, the second 9-Shi had a straight center section.

The 9-Shi was undoubtedly, as the Americans call it, a "hot ship." A shallow approach was required, and the ship had a decided ballooning tendency on touchdown. It was thoroughly tested under the supervision of Lt. Comm. Yoshito Kobayashi, chief pilot of the flight test section. Its virtues were noted, particularly its speed. Its faults were analyzed, and corrective measures taken. Then the ship was used for static testing.

The second 9-Shi was fitted with a split flap and a larger engine, a direct-drive type, since the first machine had developed some trouble with the reduction gear system. This machine suited the rigid requirements of the Navy. On the basis of its performance, the Navy tried to cancel an order for French Dewoitine D-510's. They finally had to take two, which were kept, chiefly for the study of the motor cannon. The noted pilot Marcel Doret flew the planes on demonstration for us. We flew comparative tests against the 9-Shi at Kasumigaura Navy Field, and the Mitsubishi machine proved superior on almost every point of performance.

It is interesting to note that as early as 1927, Mr. Noda, then chief of the wind tunnel section and later assistant manager of Mitsubishi's Nagoya Works, filed patents on a simple split flap. Because the prophet is often without honor in his own country, Mr. Noda's flap was buried under the avalanche of foreign patents that were being purchased. It was several years before the idea was picked up and put to actual use.




Type 96-2b Deck Fighter (A5M2b) known to us as "Claude." The "96" indicates 2596th year of old Jap era (1936) when plane went into service.

The gap between the final approval of the 9-Shi airframe and its final adoption as a military machine stemmed from our inability to produce a suitable powerplant. A number of radial engines, varying from 600 to 800 hp were considered by the Navy. Finally, the smallest unit, the Nakajima Kotobuki 2-1 was adopted because it was the most reliable unit in production. The 9-Shi machine went into service as the Type 96-1 Carrier F'iahter (A5M1).

For the time being, the production machine's performance was lower than the prototype's, but it was put into production for use in the Sino-Japanese conflict which began in July of 1937. There were over a thousand of these fighters built; 800 by Mitsubishi and two hundred odd by the Sasebo Naval Arsenal and the Kyushu Airplane Company. Its power was progressively stepped up as better engines became available. What went into actual mass production was a Type 96-4, powered with a 700 hp Kotobuki 41 engine.

During the time when the 96 was the leading Japanese fighter, we had the opportunity of running comparative tests against the Seversky P-35. We purchased ten of these for purposes of test and study, and found that the machines were heavy, unmaneuverable and did not compare with the performance of the Type 96 in virtually all major points. Actual combat against the Gloster Gladiator, the Curtiss Model P-75 and the Russian I-15 and I-16 indicated that for most purposes, we had the superior machine.

However, the Navy was not deluded into believing that these tests made us the tops in fighter design; it stood to reason that no country was going to export its best aircraft. For that reason, we were encouraged to improve our design and keep step with the world.

The Navy determined that the next machine, which was to be faster and have reasonably proportionate performance, must retain greater maneuverability than opposing aircraft. In brief, the Navy air strategists wanted speed and climb, but they still demanded a tight turning circle.

These were exacting demands; the sole solution appeared to be in building the lightest possible airframe and keeping the wing-loading as low as possible. We were forced, therefore, to eliminate consideration of such things as fire protection, self-sealing tanks, armor plate and anything else that was weight consuming. The design specifications laid down by Naval Air Command appeared impossible.

We knew that Japan was a nation of limited resources. Therefore, it was important that we build what airplanes we did produce as superior machines. I had laid down three criteria for the design of a fighter; performance, producibility and ease of service. For a small country, performance was the major object - even at the cost of the other two or if need be, the safety of the crews.

It was against this background of virtually impossible demands that we began work on the 12-Shi prototype in 1937. We estimated that it would take three years to produce the plane that Supreme Command wanted. Yet as the war retreated further inland in China, the range of the old 96 was proving inadequate. Even with drop tanks, it was getting more difficult as the Chinese moved the scene of battle further from the coast.




Type 00 deck fighter. The first plane to be termed a Zero model was the 12-Shi land-based bomber designated "Betty" by the American forces.

The earliest designs in the 12-Shi project were built around the 875 hp 14-cylinder Mitsubishi Zue-sei engine, swinging a Sumitomo two-position propeller, a Hamilton-Standard design. Later, the Nakajima Sakae, a slightly larger and more powerful engine became available, and was incorporated into the third machine. The bulk of the production Zeros carried this engine. Later, when most of the Zeros were land based, the Mitsubishi Kinsei engine was used.

To achieve the performance demanded by the Navy, weight conservation was the prime order in the 12-Shi design. We built the wing in one piece, thus eliminating heavy center-section fittings. We used the smallest possible fittings to join the wing to the fuselage. The flanges of the main wing spars were made of a pew type aluminum alloy called ESD. The fuselage was built in two sections for convenience in storing and for easier transport on trains. The entire structural philosophy of the 12-Shi design was aimed at lightening the structure.

The plane itself was built for minimum air resistance, good control and stability. The wing area was determined on the basis of keeping the wing loading below 21.5 lbs, per square foot, in order to satisfy the take-off, climb and turn requirements.

The 12-Shi model used a new wing curve that was specially created for it. It has the same thickness ratio as the B-9, which had the best polar curve at the time and a similar camber line as the NACA 23012 series with a maximum camber of two percent. The new airfoil was designated as the Mitsubishi 118. Its polar curve was about the same as the B-9, but it had only about half the movement of the center of pressure. This same wing curve was used in the Type 1 land-based bomber, known in the U. S. as Betty.

To prevent tip stall the wing was given a 2 degree washout angle. The tail surfaces of the Zeke were designed to give maximum longitudinal and directional stability. The original planforms were laid out to match that of the wing. This system used a removable tailcone, which, we believed, would be useful for structural maintenance. This system was used in the 7-Shi series fighters. A later experimental model used a flat-sided fuselage, fairing into the rudder. Most of the Zeke series used the tailcone configuration.

The vertical stabilizer and rudder on this first configuration was set above the center line and well forward of the end of the fuselage. This plane had fine spinning characteristics. Toward the end of the Zeke run, the flat-sided fuselage was used for the sake of producibility, and was also used on the later types that I designed, the Raiden and Reppu.

The effect of our general effort toward aerodynamic refinement showed up well in our competition with other fighters which emerged later in the war. In comparative runs with the Army fighter "Hayabusa" (Oscar) and "Shoki" (Tojo), our design showed itself to be a prime design despite certain mechanical advantages enjoyed by the newer ones. 

For example, the Oscar, with its more powerful engine was equal in speed and climb and was a less maneuverable machine. Its gross weight and useful load was the same.

In its general structural features, the Zero and the model 96 were quite similar. Aside from the obvious use of the retractable landing gear and other improvements previously mentioned, the major change was the extensive use of the ESD high-strength aluminum alloy which was I developed by the Somitomo Co. This alloy is rich in zinc and chrome, and was generally similar to other high-strength alloys. Sumitomo pioneered this field and their product had 30-40 per cent greater tensile strength and 70-80 per cent higher yield point than the alloys previously used.

This alloy, however, had definite limitations; it has a tendency to develop cracks when rolled or extruded. Heavy extrusions had to be clad heavily with pure aluminum, and proved reliable only when these were furnished by the original supplier, and were usable without bending or drawing. This limited the efficient use of the alloy to relatively small aircraft and in such applications as main spar flanges. I used the alloy only for this portion of the main beams, but they did effect a considerable weight saving.

This philosophy of lightness in structure which characterized the 12-Shi or Zero was basic in its nature; I we knew that we were going to have certain problems at the outset, and we were willing to take those chances in order to achieve the result we wanted.




"Hamp" designation was given this Mitsubishi. Americans had great difficulty understanding Jap method of numbering planes all during war.

The first Zero was flown by Navy test pilots at Kagamigahara Field in July, 1939, and was accepted by the Navy after 119 hours had been put in on the prototype by the company's personnel and 43 by the Navy. The second machine was accepted in September 1939, and the prototype was used for static testing.

There was no great pressure put on the Mitsubishi Company to produce the 12-Shi model until early in 1940, since the old 96 was held adequate for use in the Sino-Japanese operation. As a matter of fact, the first machine to be termed a Zero model was our 12-Shi land-based bomber (designated as Betty by the Americans). Performance tests were held with a number of powerplants. There was a general beefing up of the airplane, especially in the power section, and minor changes were made in the control system to augment maneuverability.

During the trial period" we lost two experimental aircraft. Out of these accidents, we learned that the ESD spars had certain structural limits, and the wing structure, particularly the spar caps, were redesigned. One of the victims was 1st Lt. Shimokawa, who was investigating flutter during a. dive. Again there were structural revisions in the wing.

The Zero went into service in China, as previously stated, in mid-1940. However, there were progressive improvements in the design. Actually, no Zeros were produced after August of 1945, the end of the war, although my later designs, the Raiden and Reppu, were then being readied for production.

The Zeke, as the war went on, was altered. Armament and power were varied, armor and self-sealing tanks were added. On one modification the wings were clipped to improve the rate-of-roll, general structural concessions were made to permit better diving speeds. However, we suffered to a great degree from an ultra-conservative topside, who were slow to put into effective practice such changes.

In summing up the defense of the design originality of the Zero, I will give credit where credit is due. As I stated previously, and as virtually all competent airplane designers will hold with me, the business of creating any new airplane is a process of adapting the existing art and science to the problem at hand.

For example, I will state that the undercarriage retraction design on the Zero was inspired by the Vought 143, and that the system for fastening the engine cowl and the method of mounting the engine came from other foreign planes. Any designer who fails, out of vanity, to adapt the best techniques available to him, fails at his job, All engineers are influenced by their teachers, by their experience and by the constant stream of scientific information that is placed at their disposal.

In the case of accessories, many of these were built under license from abroad; wheels were manufactured by Okomato Engineering Company under license from Bendix and Palmer, instruments were built by the Tokyo Instrument Company under license, or later in the war, by direct copy from Sperry, Pioneer and Kollsman. Sumitomo built hydromatic propellers under a license from Hamilton Standard, as well as the German VDM propeller. The Nihon Musical Instrument Co. built the Junkers and Schwarz propellers, while the Kogusi Aircraft Company built the French Ratier propeller. We built 20-mm cannon licensed by Oerlikon of Switzerland and copies of the 13-mm (.50 cal.) Browning.

In the matter of communications radio, our material was adequate, but not in the class of the U. S. equipment. Our radar never reached full-scale use, although we had excellent research along these lines. Our powerplant development was consistently behind the U. S. and England. For example, we never developed a successful turbo-supercharger, despite the obvious need for a high-altitude powerplant.

We did do a lot of early work in water-methanol injection, but this was an attempt in the direction of improving power output with 91 octane fuel. It was no match for water with 100 octane.

Probably the major contribution of the Japanese during the war to the field of aviation was the ESD prime material, and the production technique developed for its proper use.

I can claim, in the study of the Zero, its ancestors and descendants, that it was original to the same degree as other planes are, and that while it contains certain special features that were all its own, it serves as a prime example of a special design created to suit an unusual set of circumstances.


_Posted January 16, 2016_

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> I can claim, in the *study of the Zero*, its ancestors and descendants, that it was original to the same degree as other planes are, and that while it contains certain special features that were all its own, it serves as a prime example of a special design created to suit an unusual set of circumstances.


Not only Zero fighters, all mechanical and electrical technology machines, tools, and equipment Japan have been manufacturing long before and after the 2nd WW was all the best quality in design and were better in performance comparing to their rival products in Europe or America. Long ago, I read one old news (about 100 years old) whereby the USA was complaining about Japan stabbing its back by taking away the market share of consumer products in Latin American countries. 

Japan excelled in almost every field. It is because of its people's nature of perseverance and the habit of being meticulous. Japan developed its industrial technologies and started producing industrial and consumer goods after Meji Restoration in the 1860s. It was certainly not like today. But, the world was not also like what it is today.

Bangladesh should take a lesson from Japan's experience by elaborately studying the history of Japanese industrial progress after the 1860s.

Rome was not built in a day. Japan was also not built in a single day. However, some of our BD people think BD will be built by 2041. All those thick-headed politicians and political cronies!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

bluesky said:


> Not only Zero fighters, all mechanical and electrical technology machines, tools, and equipment Japan have been manufacturing long before and after the 2nd WW was all the best quality in design and were better in performance comparing to their rival products in Europe or America. Long ago, I read one old news (about 100 years old) whereby the USA was complaining about Japan stabbing its back by taking away the market share of consumer products in Latin American countries.
> 
> Japan excelled in almost every field. It is because of its people's nature of perseverance and the habit of being meticulous. Japan developed its industrial technologies and started producing industrial and consumer goods after Meji Restoration in the 1860s. It was certainly not like today. But, the world was not also like what it is today.
> 
> Bangladesh should take a lesson from Japan's experience by elaborately studying the history of Japanese industrial progress after the 1860s.
> 
> Rome was not built in a day. Japan was also not built in a single day. However, some of our BD people think BD will be built by 2041. All those thick-headed politicians and political cronies!!!



True lol , by the time BD becomes developed I'm gonna be like 90 years old lol


----------



## bluesky

SpaceMan18 said:


> True lol , by the time BD becomes developed I'm gonna be like 90 years old lol


If you are 25 years old now, another 65 years to become 90 years old. I do not expect BD can develop at that point. It is now an underdeveloped or Least Developed country. The next phase, the "Developing" stage takes a very long time, and for many countries, this stage does not end at all.

BD is behind in industrializing and it cannot design and manufacture mechanical/ electrical machines. Copy-pasting of many easy technology products is a good sign of progress. However, BD cannot even do it.

So, when do you expect BD will start manufacturing machines, engines, motors, parts, and components in a commercial scale? Is it in the next 65 years? Hopefully, but it will still remain in the developing stage.

Note that China is still in the economic developing stage although it can build its power plants (also nuclear) and all other plants, mills, and factories with its domestic technology and manpower.

How about our Golden Bangladesh? *Can it build by itself its power stations, fertilizer/ chemical plants, or steel plants in another 65 years*? I doubt it. At least, I do not find any symptom that it can do such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

bluesky said:


> If you are 25 years old now, another 65 years to become 90 years old. I do not expect BD can develop at that point. It is now an underdeveloped or Least Developed country. The next phase, the "Developing" stage takes a very long time and for many countries, this stage does not end at all.
> 
> BD is behind in industrializing and it cannot design and manufacture mechanical/ electrical machines. Copy-pasting of many easy technology products is a good sign of progress. However, BD cannot even do it.
> 
> So, when do you expect BD will start manufacturing machines, engines, motors, parts, and components in commercial scale? Is it in the next 65 years? Hopefully, but it will still remain in the developing stage.
> 
> Note that China is still in the economic developing stage although it can build its power plants (also nuclear) and all other plants, mills, and factories with its domestic technology and manpower.
> 
> How about our Golden Bangladesh? *Can it build by itself its power stations, fertilizer/ chemical plants, or steel plants in another 65 years*? I doubt it. At least, I do not find any symptom that it can do such things.



Hopefully we're wrong and BD *somehow* magically gets better leadership and actually starts to become developed via industrialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hopefully we're wrong and BD *somehow* magically gets better leadership and actually starts to become developed via industrialization.


Yes, you are right about the leadership thing. The now industrially superior country Germany did not come to the front until *Wilhelm II* (Friedrich Wilhelm Viktor Albert) came to take the reign of Germany. He is called *Kaiser* because it means Emperor in German.

Germany was called the sick man of Europe and was 100 years behind England in terms of industrialization in the 1880s. Because of his continuous efforts, Germany has become what it is today based on which Germany fought two World Wars though lost.

But, it still remains the same strong economy only because of heavy industrialization that started during the time of Kaiser in the 1890s.

Similar things happened in Japan after the Meiji Restoration in the 1860s. With industrial power at its disposal, it fought also two world wars.

So, it is always the group of leaders of a country that matters. Do you expect BD to produce such a group of leadership? We are the most corrupt people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> So, it is always the group of leaders of a country that matters. Do you expect BD to produce such a group of leadership? We are the most corrupt people.



Not only corrupt - they are also mostly uneducated goondas.

This is the meritocracy we have. If the top person (i.e.) Hasina depends on goondas to hold on to power, then how can we qualitatively compete with other nations?

Look at four years of trump and where it took the US. Thugs were so close to running the country. Rule of law started to erode.

I am sorry - but China actually has better leadership, at least their top bureaucracy is a meritocracy, which is well proven.

One can argue all one wants, but look at where India is going, with thugs running the country in successive administrations. The finance minister they have alone (Nirmala Sitaraman) is a case study in abject failure of competence. Garbage in, garbage out.

Now think ten times worse. That is what we have as far as leadership.

Whatever progress is happening in Bangladesh, is happening in spite of the govt., not because of it.

Only a handful of people do their jobs. Planning Minister MA Mannan and Energy Minister Nasrul Hamid come to mind. Those two ministries are crucial. Under Nasrul Hamid - Power output of Bangladesh increased from 10289 MW to 21419 MW. He is a charismatic leader AFAIK.

This is limited knowledge of course, I could be wrong.

Both come from educated families and not from uneducated goonda cadre background.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

X-ray Papa said:


> View attachment 751428
> 
> Worst f##king team in the world
> 
> Members of BFF should be fired ASAP


If fired, you will have to replace them with others. Are there many? Or, is there a system in place to train players from the very childhood that a man can see in other countries? It is the same for the members of the BFF.

Football or any games or operating a team or a country all depends upon the mindset of the country's population. We lack qualities such as discipline, perseverance, commitment, and all other qualities that create a good player or a good nation.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

The Ronin said:


> ৭১ এ "বিধবা পল্লী" আর ফিলিস্তিনী পত্রিকায় বাংলাদেশের সাপোর্টের পোষ্ট শেয়ার করায় পিঙ্কুদের পশ্চাতদেশে আগুন জ্বলে উঠসে। ব্যান না খাওয়ার রেকর্ডটা ক্লিন রাখতে চাইছিলাম, দিল নষ্ট কইরা। 😑 একই জিনিস করসে যখন @Black_cats একই টপিকে একটা *থ্রেড * পোষ্ট করসে। অন্য সময় থ্রেড লক করে, কিন্তু এইবার একেবারে রিমুভ করে দিছে।



Not surprised tbh. 
Onek kotha bolar ache kintu ei jaigaye na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Happy Fathers Day to all fathers, near and far...


----------



## Destranator

Bangladesh High Commission in Islamabad organized the “Bangladesh Festival”


Our single enemy was and is India, Mush was a maha ch***, his policies are the reason why we are in bad state. I have criticized mush even more than Zardari or Nawaz. Sure we were under the pressure of World powers, sure we forced to make decision that were not in our favor. But we have never...



defence.pk





@F-6 enthusiast , regarding your above post in the now locked thread:
I believe you were referring to the below post:









Bangladesh Navy to participate in the international naval exercise named "Aman-2021"


The Bangladesh Navy has confirmed it will participate in the international naval exercise Aman-2021 in the waters of Karachi, Pakistan during February. The Bangladesh Navy has participated in the exercise since 2009. The Aman-2021 exercise seeks to strengthen and develop military cooperation...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Japan excelled in almost every field. It is because of its people's nature of perseverance and the habit of being meticulous. Japan developed its industrial technologies and started producing industrial and consumer goods after Meji Restoration in the 1860s. It was certainly not like today. But, the world was not also like what it is today.



You are absolutely right @bluesky bhai. This meticulous, focused and persevering attitude is (without rare exception) so absent within Bengalis and Bangladeshis, while it is so common among the Japanese.

I had observed this firsthand when working with some Mizuno buyers in Bangladesh (apparel sourcing division) in my very young days. They routinely put in ten hour days and I had to as well as a senior manager. They worked at a slower deliberate pace though - compared to American workers.

I was also lucky to get basics of Ishikawa diagram fault finding method through collaborating with one of the experts. Spent a few valuable weeks with these people. Good memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> You are absolutely right @bluesky bhai. This meticulous, focused and persevering attitude is (without rare exception) so absent within Bengalis and Bangladeshis, while it is so common among the Japanese.
> 
> I had observed this firsthand when working with some Mizuno buyers in Bangladesh (apparel sourcing division) in my very young days. They routinely put in ten hour days and I had to as well as a senior manager. They worked at a slower deliberate pace though - compared to American workers.
> 
> I was also lucky to get basics of Ishikawa diagram fault finding method though one of the experts. Spent a few valuable weeks with these people. Good memories.


The Japanese garment inspectors have specialized eyes. They find fault with tiny mistakes to improve the quality. It is the same within Japan as well and they show the same methodology when ordering goods from a foreign country.

I have noticed BD producers just do not like the Japanese buyers. 

The Japanese are too meticulous that you will lose interest to get orders. But, once you get orders (small orders the 1st and 2nd time) and you give them quality, it will be the starting point for you to make your new fortune.

The Japanese buyer would keep on giving you orders and introduce other buyers and certainly raise the price. They are unlike Western buyers who keep on changing the outsourcing. Japanese stick to the quality and will stick to the party they select.

* By the way, one Japanese had shown me the sewing lines in BD-produced garment piece go zigzag from one hole to the next one with a little angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Bangladesh High Commission in Islamabad organized the “Bangladesh Festival”
> 
> 
> Our single enemy was and is India, Mush was a maha ch***, his policies are the reason why we are in bad state. I have criticized mush even more than Zardari or Nawaz. Sure we were under the pressure of World powers, sure we forced to make decision that were not in our favor. But we have never...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @F-6 enthusiast , regarding your above post in the now locked thread:
> I believe you were referring to the below post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Navy to participate in the international naval exercise named "Aman-2021"
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh Navy has confirmed it will participate in the international naval exercise Aman-2021 in the waters of Karachi, Pakistan during February. The Bangladesh Navy has participated in the exercise since 2009. The Aman-2021 exercise seeks to strengthen and develop military cooperation...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


I'm sorry i thought it was idune , but your post was pretty funny tbh

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

MG motors is being brought to Bangladesh by Rancon Motors. These have many luxury features (all controls are power-operated for starters). The company is Chinese however these are also assembled in other places including Pakistan.

http://mgmotor.com.bd/home/MGZS/

They are already offering Electric SUVs. Here is a review by a ten year old. 






The thing surprisingly enough, looks like a Hyundai Tucson...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Back to the Bengali feature film "Aynabaaji" (a song from it).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Another oldie but goodie





Another doozie from the sixties...


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Not only corrupt - they are also mostly uneducated goondas.
> 
> This is the meritocracy we have. If the top person (i.e.) Hasina depends on goondas to hold on to power, then how can we qualitatively compete with other nations?
> 
> Look at four years of trump and where it took the US. Thugs were so close to running the country. Rule of law started to erode.
> 
> I am sorry - but China actually has better leadership, at least their top bureaucracy is a meritocracy, which is well proven.
> 
> One can argue all one wants, but look at where India is going, with thugs running the country in successive administrations. The finance minister they have alone (Nirmala Sitaraman) is a case study in abject failure of competence. Garbage in, garbage out.
> 
> Now think ten times worse. That is what we have as far as leadership.
> 
> Whatever progress is happening in Bangladesh, is happening in spite of the govt., not because of it.
> 
> Only a handful of people do their jobs. Planning Minister MA Mannan and Energy Minister Nasrul Hamid come to mind. Those two ministries are crucial. Under Nasrul Hamid - Power output of Bangladesh increased from 10289 MW to 21419 MW. He is a charismatic leader AFAIK.
> 
> This is limited knowledge of course, I could be wrong.
> 
> Both come from educated families and not from uneducated goonda cadre background.


I would like to ask you about two political Hooligans. One is the former Dhaka Mayor, Khoka. The other is the current Obaidul Quader, another Hooligan.

In my opinion, the former was a low-class thief who had no ability to think beyond the wall of the room he was sitting. However, Obaidul Quader is not exactly a thief although he used to be a muscleman. I believe he has a more constructive mind in comparison. He talks and acts forcefully but he is quite an active man.

BD needs personalities like Sher-e-Bangla, Khwaja Nazimuddin, or Suhrawardy. But, these days, highly acclaimed people cannot and do not come to the fore to do politics or lead the country.

Politics has become too dirty in the country for any of their likes to come forward. @Atlas is fond of VP Noor, but he is just in his prime and he knows nothing about national economic development or to run an administration. Our two national Lady leaders are also the same. Both came from the kitchen to lead the country. They do not have the experience even to maintain a file but have become the PMs of a wonderful country, named BD.

I hope, VP Noor and similar others come gradually to the fore and in the meantime keeps on learning examples of other developed countries under which process each of them developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Back to the Bengali feature film "Aynabaaji" (a song from it).


Who is the singer of this song. She has quite a classical-based voice that does not come out without proper training and nurturing by high-level Ustads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Who is the singer of this song. She has quite a classical-based voice that does not come out without proper training and nurturing by high-level Ustads.



Her name is Annesha. I understand she is new and was discovered by Habib Wahid.

These days the level of voice training and talent (for both musicians and vocalists) are both high in Bangladesh compared to twenty years ago, I'd say similar to Indian standards, which is a much larger talent market and has a more deep reserve of talent because of sheer numbers.

At some point, only money gets you the best high-level Ustads and the best training...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> I would like to ask you about two political Hooligans. One is the former Dhaka Mayor, Khoka. The other is the current Obaidul Quader, another Hooligan.
> 
> In my opinion, the former was a low-class thief who had no ability to think beyond the wall of the room he was sitting. However, Obaidul Quader is not exactly a thief although he used to be a muscleman. I believe he has a more constructive mind in comparison. He talks and acts forcefully but he is quite an active man.
> 
> BD needs personalities like Sher-e-Bangla, Khwaja Nazimuddin, or Suhrawardy. But, these days, highly acclaimed people cannot and do not come to the fore to do politics or lead the country.
> 
> Politics has become too dirty in the country for any of their likes to come forward. @Atlas is fond of VP Noor, but he is just in his prime and he knows nothing about national economic development or to run an administration. Our two national Lady leaders are also the same. Both came from the kitchen to lead the country. They do not have the experience even to maintain a file but have become the PMs of a wonderful country, named BD.
> 
> I hope, VP Noor and similar others come gradually to the fore and in the meantime keeps on learning examples of other developed countries under which process each of them developed.



My words exactly. We need wise visionary educated people in the level of say Lee Kuan Yew or Deng Xiao Ping.

All we have however are people like Dr. Yunus (Nobel Prize Winner), or had like our chief of BRAC, Fazle Hasan Abed, who won a whole slew of awards, including the prestigious "Most Distinguished Order of Saint Michael and Saint George".

Unfortunately these leaders will never tread into the dirt that is our sandbox of politics.

So - like you said, we are left with the low class hooligans. I agree with you about Khoka and Obaidul Quader, both are either low or mid level cadres, unfit to have vision.

I have raised the name of Sheikh Moni's son Taposh (one of the current Dhaka Mayors right now) before, but some here have disagreed about their abilities. I think this young man is at least educated (Lincoln's Inn trained Barrister).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

bluesky said:


> @Atlas is fond of VP Noor, but he is just in his prime and he knows nothing about national economic development or to run an administration.


Who said that I am fond of VP noor? I'm not. There is no reason to become fond of any democracy movement in Bangladesh. I am just fond of such kind ( VP nur and his kind) who are raising voice against BAL, *under the supervision of* *deep state*.

I am fond of current establishment ( *backed by deep state* ) who's *front face/front guard* is BAL.

In order to control people, opposition of BAL is necessary, but BNP jamati types aren't acceptable.

Democracy isn't for Bangladesh. Well monitored and controlled democracy movement are more than welcome though, in order to wash the brain of "Super human Bengali ( mostly literate people who are too much text book based experts, and real trouble for Bangladesh), nation." !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

R U Singal?....wan 2 Mingal?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> I have raised the name of Sheikh Moni's son Taposh (one of the current Dhaka Mayors right now) before, but some here have disagreed about their abilities. I think this young man is at least educated (Lincoln's Inn trained Barrister).


I am not talking against Taposh but you atre giving too much emphasis on academic qualifications. Let Taposh prove himself as the Mayor of Dhaka.

People do not like when I say of Japan. You can take the examples of Singapore or Japan where the ruling party people nurture a future leader by giving him a number of ministerial portfolios in cycles where he learns how to and what to contribute before he is elected the PM.

Taposh is OK but he is too young. And the capability to lead the country is also another matter. Taposh is at least a few decades behind taking the country's leadership. We must think of the immediate future.

Taposh maybe another like Gandhi family of Indian Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> I am not talking against Taposh but you atre giving too much emphasis on academic qualifications. Let Taposh prove himself as the Mayor of Dhaka.
> 
> People do not like when I say of Japan. You can take the examples of Singapore or Japan where the ruling party people nurture a future leader by giving him a number of ministerial portfolios in cycles where he learns how to and what to contribute before he is elected the PM.
> 
> Taposh is OK but he is too young. And the capability to lead the country is also another matter. Taposh is at least a few decades behind taking the country's leadership. We must think of the immediate future.
> 
> Taposh maybe another like Gandhi family of Indian Congress.



You are right @bluesky bhai. Age and experience matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

4K video, use on a 5G phone or on a 4K TV to see true resolution (minimum 2160p and 4080p if possible for acceptable resolution on a 70 inch TV). 

Will need at least 30 MBPS (or more) to get jitter free streaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Me arguing with a Chinese Man until we both agree that India sucks

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

This video is pretty interesting, they even mention the 1971 BD Liberation war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

SpaceMan18 said:


> This video is pretty interesting, they even mention the 1971 BD Liberation war


careful with this kraut guy though, he is a neoliberal shill who is vehemently Islamophobic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> careful with this kraut guy though, he is a neoliberal shill who is vehemently Islamophobic.



Damm never knew that , thanks for the heads up lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

SpaceMan18 said:


> Damm never knew that , thanks for the heads up lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> careful with this kraut guy though, he is a neoliberal shill who is vehemently Islamophobic.



All these Arab (Maghreb and Syrian) refugees in Denmark, Holland and Germany have caused quite a backlash in certain sections of the populace in those countries in the last decade or two. These are not immigrant countries, so goras can justify this in a twisted manner.

However - the fact that these countries have conveniently forgotten and swept under the rug that colonialism profited their countries immensely by exploiting Asia and Africa. Now immigrants to their countries are just 'inconvenient'.

None of these countries were rich by any standards two hundred years ago. 

Now the karma and payback is coming full circle, looted wealth only lasts so long. As Asian (especially Chinese) living standards go up, these EU countries are scrambling to get a seat at the table at ASEAN etc. and also getting alarmed...









German industry group criticises China over new sanctions law


Germany’s powerful BDI industry association criticised China on Tuesday for passing a law to counter foreign sanctions, which it said sent a worrying signal to investors and companies abroad.




www.thedailystar.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> All these Arab (Maghreb and Syrian) refugees in Denmark, Holland and Germany have caused quite a backlash in certain sections of the populace in those countries in the last decade or two. These are not immigrant countries, so goras can justify this in a twisted manner.
> 
> However - the fact that these countries have conveniently forgotten and swept under the rug that colonialism profited their countries immensely by exploiting Asia and Africa. Now immigrants to their countries are just 'inconvenient'.
> 
> None of these countries were rich by any standards two hundred years ago.
> 
> Now the karma and payback is coming full circle, looted wealth only lasts so long. As Asian (especially Chinese) living standards go up, these EU countries are scrambling to get a seat at the table at ASEAN etc. and also getting alarmed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German industry group criticises China over new sanctions law
> 
> 
> Germany’s powerful BDI industry association criticised China on Tuesday for passing a law to counter foreign sanctions, which it said sent a worrying signal to investors and companies abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailystar.net



My kind aka the South Asian kind may seem inferior now , but hopefully we won't be in the future lol


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> 4K video, use on a 5G phone or on a 4K TV to see true resolution (minimum 2160p and 4080p if possible for acceptable resolution on a 70 inch TV).
> 
> Will need at least 30 MBPS (or more) to get jitter free streaming.


I have read about one country that says it has two hundred sea beaches. But, we talk about the length (90 km) of Cox's Bazaar sea beach. 

However, I heard from one Japanese who traveled there saying it is like a sea desert. There is nothing to see or enjoy and a long length does not qualify it as a beautiful beach. People do not see the length at one glance but see things around themselves only. Length is no attraction but the excursion facility is.

Our tourist department should visit other sea resorts in SE Asia to watch what they are and try to renovate what we have. People who travel all around the world seeking warm seawater do not find Cox's Bazaar any attractive. But, we keep on saying it is the longest sea beach.

Our mindset is a million years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

bluesky said:


> I have read about one country that says it has two hundred sea beaches. But, we talk about the length (90 km) of Cox's Bazaar sea beach.
> 
> However, I heard from one Japanese who traveled there saying it is like a sea desert. There is nothing to see or enjoy and a long length does not qualify it as a beautiful beach. People do not see the length at one glance but see things around themselves only. Length is no attraction but the excursion facility is.
> 
> Our tourist department should visit other sea resorts in SE Asia to watch what they are and try to renovate what we have. People who travel all around the world seeking warm seawater do not find Cox's Bazaar any attractive. But, we keep on saying it is the longest sea beach.
> 
> Our mindset is a million years old.



BD being a tourist place sounds like comedy , Cox Bazzar needs serious renovations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> BD being a tourist place sounds like comedy , Cox Bazzar needs serious renovations


Cox bazar is getting f’ed with new money flowing in to capitalize. The hotel areas look like shanty towns in Dhaka. No differences. There are some really good resorts out of price range for local people but they give you direct beach access and great service. 
the worst thing about Cox bazaar is it feels like it’s the only place in bd people come to see… the longest beach means **** all if fat women are occupying the area. 😫

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Cox bazar is getting f’ed with new money flowing in to capitalize. The hotel areas look like shanty towns in Dhaka. No differences. There are some really good resorts out of price range for local people but they give you direct beach access and great service.
> the worst thing about Cox bazaar is it feels like it’s the only place in bd people come to see… the longest beach means **** all if fat women are occupying the area. 😫




True , gym culture doesn't even exist in BD lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> the worst thing about Cox bazaar is it feels like it’s the only place in bd people come to see


Ekdom thik kotha. 

I don't think BD has foreign tourism potential. However, i can see BD origin ppl who live abroad and internal tourists to prop up the tourism sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Ekdom thik kotha.
> 
> I don't think BD has foreign tourism potential. However, i can see BD origin ppl who live abroad and internal tourists to prop up the tourism sector.



Guys you can complain, and Cox's Bazaar has a long way to go before it gets to be Pattaya or Nusa Dua beach in Bali, but I'm glad we did not turn it into what Puri in India has become. Be thankful and vigilant.... this is just painful to see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Guys you can complain, and Cox's Bazaar has a long way to go before it gets to be Pattaya or Nusa Dua beach in Bali, but I'm glad we did not turn it into what Puri in India has become. Be thankful and vigilant.... this is just painful to see...



Nusa Dua Bali is developed by state owned ITDC, as I always said here that government intervention is needed to make us grow faster. https://www.itdc.co.id/portofolio/the-nusa-dua

Even Chaebols in Korea gets huge government protection and probably subsidy in the beginning of their development.

Currently ITDC has another project in Mandalika, Lombok, NTB. An island just next to Bali but more beautiful and the population there are Muslim.

They are making resort and also a circuit for Moto GP race

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Nusa Dua Bali is developed by state owned ITDC, as I always said here that government intervention is needed to make us grow faster. https://www.itdc.co.id/portofolio/the-nusa-dua
> 
> Even Chaebols in Korea gets huge government protection and probably subsidy in the beginning of their development.
> 
> Currently ITDC has another project in Mandalika, Lombok, NTB. An island just next to Bali but more beautiful and the population there are Muslim.
> 
> They are making resort and also a circuit for Moto GP race



Excellent videos and description @Indos brother.

Maybe we can develop Cox's Bazaar like your Bali and Lombok Beachfront in a planned way. While we're at it, we can also conduct a master plan for St. Martins Island which is maybe a few dozen miles off the coast from Cox's Bazaar.

We can also take lessons from Mexican Gulf Coast (Yucatan) and Baja California resorts, Fiji, Maldives (cluster of tourist huts-on-stilts in low-depth, wading coastal areas) and many other resort destination. We can also develop tourism activities like zip-line, jungle eco-tourism, para-sailing, water sports etc. The last two already exists in Cox's Bazaar.

Cox's Bazaar will not compete with any local high class tourist resort any time soon (such as Pattaya or Maldives). However it will serve as a high class resort for local tourists in Bangladesh, of which there are plenty - with our 170 Million population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

SpaceMan18 said:


> BD being a tourist place sounds like comedy , Cox Bazzar needs serious renovations


Cox's Bazaar sea beach will probably remain an attractive place exclusively for our local people. I have seen/ gone to a few resorts in Malaysia, Thailand, and Japan, but not to many famous resorts in other Asian countries.

I am pessimistic about the renovation of Cox's Bazaar sea beach. Natural beauty is absent without nearby mountains/ hills. It is just a straight line CB to Teknaf. 

CB will probably remain attractive to our locals only which is also good for the economy because they spend a lot of money on visiting.

I do not remember, but do people still travel in motorized vehicles with loudspeakers fitted on top and loud music heard from 10 km away? What an odd culture is this loud music?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

bluesky said:


> Cox's Bazaar sea beach will probably remain an attractive place exclusively for our local people. I have seen/ gone to a few resorts in Malaysia, Thailand, and Japan, but not to many famous resorts in other Asian countries.
> 
> I am pessimistic about the renovation of Cox's Bazaar sea beach. Natural beauty is absent without nearby mountains/ hills. It is just a straight line CB to Teknaf.
> 
> CB will probably remain attractive to our locals only which is also good for the economy because they spend a lot of money on visiting.
> 
> I do not remember, but do people still travel in motorized vehicles with loudspeakers fitted on top and loud music heard from 10 km away? What an odd culture is this loud music?



My dream would be to make the whole dam nation a tourist place just by the sheer beauty of the country and it's clean infrastructure. Also putting trees with different colors or flowers help also.

But as usual BD leaders/People trash this beautiful land , if BD was under the Japanese/Koreans *trust me the whole dam land would be advanced and beautiful.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Honestly makes me sad not to see Bangladesh , dam we suck lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


>



Finland is one lucky bastard lol , Taiwan also seems happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> the longest beach means **** all if fat women are occupying the area. 😫



In 1980, 67 and 60 😢 মোল্লা আর কামলার দৌরাত্নে সব নষ্ট হইয়া গেছে 😭

















Michael Corleone said:


> Lmao coincidentally my name is Khaled 😂



Cats out of the bag. Khaleda Zia, Khaled Mosharraf, Khaled Mahmud or...............ehem ehem!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> In 1980, 67 and 60 😢 মোল্লা আর কামলার দৌরাত্নে সব নষ্ট হইয়া গেছে 😭
> 
> View attachment 759087
> 
> View attachment 759088
> 
> 
> View attachment 759090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats out of the bag. Khaleda Zia, Khaled Mosharraf, Khaled Mahmud or...............ehem ehem!!


Unfortunate what happened to bd tourism thanks to luicha kaku who loved to control people with Islam 
Next leader of BNP 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Unfortunate what happened to bd tourism thanks to luicha kaku who loved to control people with Islam
> Next leader of BNP 😂



Wait a sec....the pictures that Ronin posted were in Cox Bazzar ????


NO WAY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

don't know what it says but i like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Did you guys know that Bangladesh Diabetic Samity (Association) stands for *"BADAS"* in English?





__





Diabetic Association of Bangladesh


Diabetic Association of Bangladesh, in Bangla বাংলাদেশ ডায়াবেটিক সমিতি (বাডাস), Bangladesh Diabetic Somiti (BADAS), was established on 28 February 1956 in Dhaka at the initiative of the late National Professor Dr Mohammad Ibrahim and a group of social workers, philanthropists, physicians and...




www.dab-bd.org





I wonder if they know the meaning of the name...


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Wait a sec....the pictures that Ronin posted were in Cox Bazzar ????
> 
> 
> NO WAY


Yep yep. Cox bazar was good attraction for foreigners in the 80s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Yep yep. Cox bazar was good attraction for foreigners in the 80s



Sighs.......honestly BD will probably never become developed


----------



## SpaceMan18

Huh , they didn't put Sheikh Hasina lol


----------



## Michael Corleone

I found my love of bangla music from these below so had to share with y’all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

This is funny lmao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> This is funny lmao


Lmao he’s using Greek racism against him 😂😂😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> thanks to luicha kaku who loved to control people with Islam
> Next leader of BNP 😂


aka Mr.10%.
Damn , Early 2000s BD was one of the worst timelines. Everything of worth in BD has to be ruined by the inconsiderate public (littering ) Cox's Bazar, CHT etc. Most tourist spots are either overcrowded , bad transport or just mediocre at best.

Cleaning up after your mess should be your own duty , not someone else's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> aka Mr.10%.
> Damn , Early 2000s BD was one of the worst timelines. Everything of worth in BD has to be ruined by the inconsiderate public (littering ) Cox's Bazar, CHT etc. Most tourist spots are either overcrowded , bad transport or just mediocre at best.
> 
> Cleaning up after your mess should be your own duty , not someone else's.


We bengalis are gharachoda, if we don’t get da da on our ghar then we will never walk straight. Heard even the hotels have spy cams. Idk about you but if I’m going to cox’s bazar I’m going to make sure to book a five star and avoid everything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> We bengalis are gharachoda, if we don’t get da da on our ghar then we will never walk straight. Heard even the hotels have spy cams. Idk about you but if I’m going to cox’s bazar I’m going to make sure to book a five star and avoid everything else.


Not just us, but South asians have peasant mentality which the reasons we haven't been able to develop properly. Carrot won't work always use the stick.



Honestly just look at this headline

52 dead in Bangladesh factory fire as workers locked inside | Pakistan Defence

Fire breaks out and first thing they do is lock the doors ? what about the workers stuck inside ? this is some 1920s headline.
No value for human life.
no hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Not just us, but South asians have peasant mentality which the reasons we haven't been able to develop properly. Carrot won't work always use the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly just look at this headline
> 
> 52 dead in Bangladesh factory fire as workers locked inside | Pakistan Defence
> 
> Fire breaks out and first thing they do is lock the doors ? what about the workers stuck inside ? this is some 1920s headline.
> No value for human life.
> no hope.



South Asians or Desis are just inferior , they're inferior cause they chose to be inferior mentally and by their shit actions. 

While the Japanese , Germans , Brits , Koreans , Taiwanese don't **** around and actually care about their own kind and image of being better. 

Bangladeshis will never develop sadly , tall buildings and imported stuff will never mean development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Not just us, but South asians have peasant mentality which the reasons we haven't been able to develop properly. Carrot won't work always use the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly just look at this headline
> 
> 52 dead in Bangladesh factory fire as workers locked inside | Pakistan Defence
> 
> Fire breaks out and first thing they do is lock the doors ? what about the workers stuck inside ? this is some 1920s headline.
> No value for human life.
> no hope.


what was the logic behind locking doors in a factory on fire?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> what was the logic behind locking doors in a factory on fire?


Some idiot probably thought workers would run away with factory equipment. Again, peasant mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Some idiot probably thought workers would run away with factory equipment. Again, peasant mentality.


the bastard who locked the door should be arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> the bastard who locked the door should be arrested


This happened before in 2011/12 with other factories. Greedy factory owners should be prosecuted too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> This happened before in 2011/12 with other factories. Greedy factory owners should be prosecuted too.


Rana plaza… that guy got out after serving less than half his sentence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Michael Corleone said:


> Rana plaza… that guy got out after serving less than half his sentence


thought he got the death sentence ?


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> thought he got the death sentence ?


Nah some 7 years or so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Based







SpaceMan18 said:


> This is funny lmao


when an indian calls me a descendant of the mongol 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405780471053697024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bruh just got a warning cause apparently speaking facts to a Chinese hypernationalist is trolling , PDF mods simps over China more than Simps simping over E girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

actually i'm not mad england lost

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

F-6 enthusiast said:


> actually i'm not mad england lost
> View attachment 761525


Its coming Rome

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

This is such a bruh moment lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Hey lads, in Bangladesh rn. Seriously airport customs has been too kind to me. I carried straight razors through 3 international airport in hand baggage unquestioned 😂
Bangladesh airport has customs lady officers now, incompetent like usual but now they wear Rolex OP 34mm Wimbledon dial. 😂😂😂🤦🏻🤪
What else is new, damn th new terminal is going to be bigger than the 2 combined huge
Bangladeshi labor immigrants just as uncultured as I remember 
Country is not too hot rn, roads seems cleaner, less traffic when I was coming from airport to my home around 5-7pm
Tons of infrastructure construction goddamn 
I’m liking my stay in bd for the first time. So grateful I can eat mom’s coking after 3 years. I’m shocking her because I’m not eating meat as much as before and asking for simple food 
Lol that’s all. I’ll check back in from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Hey lads, in Bangladesh rn. Seriously airport customs has been too kind to me. I carried straight razors through 3 international airport in hand baggage unquestioned 😂
> Bangladesh airport has customs lady officers now, incompetent like usual but now they wear Rolex OP 34mm Wimbledon dial. 😂😂😂🤦🏻🤪
> What else is new, damn th new terminal is going to be bigger than the 2 combined huge
> Bangladeshi labor immigrants just as uncultured as I remember
> Country is not too hot rn, roads seems cleaner, less traffic when I was coming from airport to my home around 5-7pm
> Tons of infrastructure construction goddamn
> I’m liking my stay in bd for the first time. So grateful I can eat mom’s coking after 3 years. I’m shocking her because I’m not eating meat as much as before and asking for simple food
> Lol that’s all. I’ll check back in from time to time.



Aye that sounds nice fam , by the way what Airline did you take lol ? Also razor blades ??? Bruh moment

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m shocking her because I’m not eating meat as much as before and asking for simple food



যাক এইবার তোমার আব্বুর কুরবানী দেয়া লাগছে না তাহলে। 😜



Michael Corleone said:


> roads seems cleaner, less traffic



What?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Hey lads, in Bangladesh rn. Seriously airport customs has been too kind to me. I carried straight razors through 3 international airport in hand baggage unquestioned 😂
> Bangladesh airport has customs lady officers now, incompetent like usual but now they wear Rolex OP 34mm Wimbledon dial. 😂😂😂🤦🏻🤪
> What else is new, damn th new terminal is going to be bigger than the 2 combined huge
> Bangladeshi labor immigrants just as uncultured as I remember
> Country is not too hot rn, roads seems cleaner, less traffic when I was coming from airport to my home around 5-7pm
> Tons of infrastructure construction goddamn
> I’m liking my stay in bd for the first time. So grateful I can eat mom’s coking after 3 years. I’m shocking her because I’m not eating meat as much as before and asking for simple food
> Lol that’s all. I’ll check back in from time to time.



Glad you got home safe. I'm sure your family, especially your Mom is also glad to have you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Aye that sounds nice fam , by the way what Airline did you take lol ? Also razor blades ??? Bruh moment


Bro fly Dubai. Flight from ukraine was in a 737max (yep, oh shit moment but it’s actually faster and nimbler the regular 737…) flight from dubai was trash though, too many uncultured Bengali immigrant labors. Not recommended. Better take aljazeera for cheap flights or Qatar/emirates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Glad you got home safe. I'm sure your family, especially your Mom is also glad to have you back.



The gopnik finally came to BD lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Glad you got home safe. I'm sure your family, especially your Mom is also glad to have you back.


Yes bhai. She’s happy, love how she lit up when she saw me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Michael Corleone said:


> Bro fly Dubai. Flight from ukraine was in a 737max (yep, oh shit moment but it’s actually faster and nimbler the regular 737…) flight from dubai was trash though, too many uncultured Bengali immigrant labors. Not recommended. Better take aljazeera for cheap flights or Qatar/emirates



Seems pretty nice , I actually flew in an Qatar A350 from Dhaka to Doha which was quite nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

The Ronin said:


> যাক এইবার তোমার আব্বুর কুরবানী দেয়া লাগছে না তাহলে। 😜
> 
> 
> 
> What?!


Qurbani dibe ekhon karon ami ashchi. Babar matha noshto, poisha kho rich hoitase onek 😂
Oh and yes the roads are indeed cleaner, Dhaka seems to be less populated atm. I guess this is why

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

I'm back..

Time to best some trolls 😈

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 762900
> 
> 
> I'm back..
> 
> Time to best some trolls 😈

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 762900
> 
> 
> I'm back..
> 
> Time to best some trolls 😈



Welcome back , try not to get airstriked by the mods here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Here are some airport related images for the amusement of all and sundry...











Little people are strong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Southern California lifestyle....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Happy Eid Al Adha 2021 to all, near and far....  

Have a blessed Eid with friends and family all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Happy Eid Al Adha 2021 to all, near and far....
> 
> Have a blessed Eid with friends and family all...




You too buddy

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

In the oddball Bangladesh news dept.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A common myna known as "Shalik" locally (Acridotheres tristis) was rescued from an electricity pole by civil defense personnel. I mean - this goes way beyond the "errant cat up in a tree situation in the West (especially US)".






"*Shalik was rescued from a 60-foot high power line after receiving a call from 999




*

*In* Patuakhali's Galachipa Upazila, a journalist called the National Emergency Service 999 and rescued a Shalik stuck in a 60-foot-high wire on a high-voltage power transmission line. The bird was rescued from a height of 60 feet on a high-voltage power transmission line in the launch ghat area of Galachipa municipality on Saturday evening.

Journalist Maidul Haque Miku said a Shalik had somehow entangled itself with electric wire thread and was stuck in a high wire in front of the municipality's Launchghat Road. The Shalik could not get himself free even after trying very hard. The journalist later called 999 to rescue Shalik, the 999 authorities then informed the Fire Service and Civil Defense at Patuakhali.

Fire Service and Civil Defense team led by Zakir Hossain reached the spot. About an hour before they arrived, locals, including the police administration and the rural power department, tried to rescue the Shalik but to no avail.

Before the fire service and civil defense reached the spot on Saturday evening, the people were rescued by the police administration and the rural power department."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

me after the USA donates 3 million COVID vaccines to BD @SpaceMan18

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

looks like @The Ronin is famous !





DEFSECA browses this forum. If you are seeing this Hello DEFSECA !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## SpaceMan18

See ya at the top bois

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

F-6 enthusiast said:


> looks like @The Ronin is famous !
> 
> View attachment 764552
> 
> DEFSECA browses this forum. If you are seeing this Hello DEFSECA !


Whats with defseca suddenly posting about shithole burma?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

X-ray Papa said:


> Whats with defseca suddenly posting about shithole burma?


they are flooding his facebook page comments section writing in their noodle language which nobody understands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

Lmao Indians act like they are giving vaccines and oxygen to BD for free , they act like they're Angels of the region and everyone but them are enemies and " thankless people "

Wion is South Asia's Fox News aka BULL SHIT

MUH HUH INDIA GOOD EVERYONE BAD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anubis

F-6 enthusiast said:


> looks like @The Ronin is famous !
> 
> View attachment 764552
> 
> DEFSECA browses this forum. If you are seeing this Hello DEFSECA !


DEFSECA probably posts here...one of us is DEFSECA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## SpaceMan18

Anubis said:


> DEFSECA probably posts here...one of us is DEFSECA...



It’s probably the Gopnik aka @Michael Corleone lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> looks like @The Ronin is famous !
> 
> View attachment 764552
> 
> DEFSECA browses this forum. If you are seeing this Hello DEFSECA !


Defseca themselves befriends people with relatives in the armed forces and collects bits and pieces to spin new news lol


SpaceMan18 said:


> It’s probably the Gopnik aka @Michael Corleone lol


I quit before that airhead could fire me lol


F-6 enthusiast said:


> me after the USA donates 3 million COVID vaccines to BD @SpaceMan18


Now this will loop in my head for weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ALShill

SpaceMan18 said:


> Wait a sec....the pictures that Ronin posted were in Cox Bazzar ????
> 
> 
> NO WAY


What do you expect Mullahs and conservatives are the biggest curse for Bangladesh. Vietnam has a thriving tourism industry because they have a chill society. Meanwhile mullahs will throw a fit over seeing a woman's bare legs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

6 athletes to represent Bangladesh in Tokyo Olympics


An 18-member contingent from Bangladesh, including six athletes who will represent the country in various disciplines and 12 officials, will join the world's biggest sports carnival, the Olympic Games, to be held in Japanese capital Tokyo from July 23 to August 8 next. The 2020 Summer Olympics...




unb.com.bd






Honestly I'm kinda sad that BD doesn't do good at all in the Olympics lol , our culture rather make cricketers than any other athlete


----------



## Valar.

SpaceMan18 said:


> 6 athletes to represent Bangladesh in Tokyo Olympics
> 
> 
> An 18-member contingent from Bangladesh, including six athletes who will represent the country in various disciplines and 12 officials, will join the world's biggest sports carnival, the Olympic Games, to be held in Japanese capital Tokyo from July 23 to August 8 next. The 2020 Summer Olympics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unb.com.bd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm kinda sad that BD doesn't do good at all in the Olympics lol , our culture rather make cricketers than any other athlete



Nothing to do with culture/religion/sect/diet/genes etc of people but has everything to do with funding and Govt. motivation. A country of 10 million people with enough funding and will can came up with many athletes but a country of 100 million without it cannot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Valar. said:


> Nothing to do with culture/religion/sect/diet/genes etc of people but has everything to do with funding and Govt. motivation. A country of 10 million people with enough funding and will can came up with many athletes but a country of 100 million without it cannot.



True sadly , we suck man and BD government doesn’t care about the Olympics they only care about boring *** Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

0:06 for Bangladesh lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

@Black_cats Bhai got banned for nought.. 

Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> @Black_cats Bhai got banned for nought..
> 
> Sad.



Rip my nibba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

*চির-উন্নত শির!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Nice video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Types of boats in Bangladesh (not to scale).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Huh , Tesla's in Bangladesh lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Huh , Tesla's in Bangladesh lol



This is not news to me. They have had Prius there for ages, and quite a few Teslas too. Novelty items for the rich and perfect for Dhaka traffic. Your motor is off during jams and does not consume any electricity other than Aircon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> This is not news to me. They have had Prius there for ages, and quite a few Teslas too. Novelty items for the rich and perfect for Dhaka traffic. Your motor is off during jams and does not consume any electricity other than Aircon.



Can’t wait to see more EVs on the road


----------



## Michael Corleone

SpaceMan18 said:


> Huh , Tesla's in Bangladesh lol


Seen plenty. Even porsche taycan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Sad day for Afghanistan and the world today.. total takeover by the terrorists..

Opinions ? Can't ask elsewhere too many extremist-panderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Types of boats in Bangladesh (not to scale).



Our original form of public transportation. Very high in number and type. 


DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sad day for Afghanistan and the world today.. total takeover by the terrorists..
> 
> Opinions ? Can't ask elsewhere too many extremist-panderers.



Well there will be more turn of events. More to come I'm sure.  

Ek maghey sheet jai na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sad day for Afghanistan and the world today.. total takeover by the terrorists..
> 
> Opinions ? Can't ask elsewhere too many extremist-panderers.



I have been hearing about the war in Afghanistan all the time while I was being raised up here in NYC , kinda crazy to see the endgame finally.

I feel like China may take advantage of this and try to spread their influence in Afghanistan


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Well there will be more turn of events. More to come I'm sure.
> 
> Ek maghey sheet jai na.




There will be and must be another foreign intervention..

Afghanistan is hell on earth and the only hope for those born there of any semblance of peace is another foreign invasion and talebans ouster.

With German general elections coming up soon, I don't see them letting any more afghans in ever.. having seen aghan behaviour in Germany first hand, I would've done the same, If I was German.


That leaves the afghans with realistically nowhere to go.. which is why an invasion is needed or an intense bombardment campaign the likes of which the world has never seen.


Nothing is ever going to be normal otherwise.. the implications of having a country on this planet run by terrorists is beyond what most people can imagine.


Afghanistan will be a literal terror launchpad.


Fix it now or have to nuke it later.


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sad day for Afghanistan and the world today.. total takeover by the terrorists..
> 
> Opinions ? Can't ask elsewhere too many extremist-panderers.


The amount of Alhamdulillahs and Celebrations from Bd face book users and YouTube is very concerning!!
Taleban will make life hell for the Afghan people especially women..imagine being violently assaulted because a random Taleban guy can see a tiny bit of your hair through your Hijab. Or getting your hands chopped off for petty thefts!
US should have stayed in my opinion! The very few Afghans i have met, even the most religious would tell you that Taleban rule was hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sad day for Afghanistan and the world today.. total takeover by the terrorists..
> 
> Opinions ? Can't ask elsewhere too many extremist-panderers.


Some of the 'stronger' terror groups in BD had strong ties to Afg...many of the founders were ex mujahidin...We should brace for resurgence... especially when Bangladeshis have gone to Afg to join the taliban in last couple of months...they will come back and start a shitstorm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Anubis said:


> Some of the 'stronger' terror groups in BD had strong ties to Afg...many of the founders were ex mujahidin...We should brace for resurgence... especially when Bangladeshis have gone to Afg to join the taliban in last couple of months...they will come back and start a shitstorm.



Hopefully our DGFI aka our CIA will do the job of taking them out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Sad day for Afghanistan and the world today.. total takeover by the terrorists..
> 
> Opinions ? Can't ask elsewhere too many extremist-panderers.



It's concerning of course.

Hopefully, Taliban have learned from the past.

And other external parties make sure its a sustainable situation going forward.

At all costs, avoid a protracted civil war, continued human rights abuses by goverment/local actors, and *the establishment of a terrorist sanctuary.*

The best case, is the rebuilding of Afghanistan based on some semblance of stability.

It will be interesting to see what role China will have to play behind the scenes.

US actions in Afghanistan were based on anything besides benevolence.

I'm not really sure what the US government end goal was there.

I don't think they even knew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Sighs tf


----------



## Anubis

Weren't taliban originally madrasa students?? Like Hefajot??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Anubis said:


> Weren't taliban originally madrasa students?? Like Hefajot??




Technically taleban means students.. with taleb in Arabic meaning student engaged in some sort of studies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bruh moment lol


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Bruh moment lol



Utter effing waste of public money and time. Who gave a rats a$$? No one!

Just chalking up plus points for some AL politician in NYC. If you are a US citizen, then why care about Bangladesh politics?

Diversity visa idiots.

Surrender US Passport and go back to Bangladesh.

I'd have more respect if these idiots lobbied for GSP plus. That would provide food for workers in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Utter effing waste of public money and time.
> 
> Who gave a rats a$$? No one!
> 
> Just chalking up plus points for some AL politician in NYC.
> 
> If you are a US citizen, then why care about Bangladesh politics?
> 
> Surrender US Passport and go back to Bangladesh.



That video made me cringe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

porimonir mukti chai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> porimonir mukti chai



Bad Music and bad all around...Bangladesher naam ujjol koreccho babara....Hero Alam and another loser asking for Justice for Porimoni. Doesn't effing rhyme even.....aaaaaghhhhh!

Two minutes gone from my life, never to return...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Hmm I wonder if BD has their own Linux operating system lol ? Also you guys should check out this youtuber

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

SpaceMan18 said:


> Sighs tf


banger

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hmm I wonder if BD has their own Linux operating system lol ? Also you guys should check out this youtuber



I heard that there is a Bangla Linux distro. It is easy to do, Linux is customizable that way, and does not require that much effort like other OS's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Ah man.......good times good times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

there are reports of Burmese fighters being destroyed by a rebel raid 
4 of them are unsalvagable 

Myanmar Rebels Damage Aircraft During Airbase Attack (irrawaddy.com)

မကွေးလေတပ်စခန်းထဲပေါက်ကွဲမှု တိုက်လေယာဉ်လေးစီး ပျက်စီးခဲ့ကြောင်း ဒေသခံတွေပြော — မြန်မာဌာန (rfa.org) 
Defense Technology of Bangladesh-DTB on Twitter: "#ExclusiveUpdate Magway air force base of Myanmar Air Force under attack. Four (4) fighter jet destroyed. Source- RFA News https://t.co/CRmnISOmxf" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

F-6 enthusiast said:


> there are reports of Burmese fighters being destroyed by a rebel raid
> 4 of them are unsalvagable
> 
> Myanmar Rebels Damage Aircraft During Airbase Attack (irrawaddy.com)
> 
> မကွေးလေတပ်စခန်းထဲပေါက်ကွဲမှု တိုက်လေယာဉ်လေးစီး ပျက်စီးခဲ့ကြောင်း ဒေသခံတွေပြော — မြန်မာဌာန (rfa.org)
> Defense Technology of Bangladesh-DTB on Twitter: "#ExclusiveUpdate Magway air force base of Myanmar Air Force under attack. Four (4) fighter jet destroyed. Source- RFA News https://t.co/CRmnISOmxf" / Twitter



Good to hear , hopefully the Rebels take out their JF-17s too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

SpaceMan18 said:


> Good to hear , hopefully the Rebels take out their JF-17s too




All of their aircraft are junk anyway.. junk pilots too..


Infact, Burmese armed forces are junk.. civilian killers is all they'll ever be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Infact, Burmese armed forces are junk.. civilian killers is all they'll ever be


they've only faced against women, children and poorly armed rebels whom they can't manage. 

the last time they faced us , they were sent home with their tails between their legs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Snow in Baghdad Iraq 


Hmm I was thinking for a bit , I was wondering if maybe in the future will it ever snow in a country like Bangladesh lol ? I mean every year the winter in BD is getting much colder

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Snow in Baghdad Iraq
> 
> 
> Hmm I was thinking for a bit , I was wondering if maybe in the future will it ever snow in a country like Bangladesh lol ? I mean every year the winter in BD is getting much colder



It eventually could, in the North. Rangpur area gets quite cold in the winter, people die from the frost sometimes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Few shitty Bangaldeshis ruining the name for the whole race sighs


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> Few shitty Bangaldeshis ruining the name for the whole race sighs



This is really sad. But stuff happens I guess - we don't know the details...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Sher Shah Suri said:


> What happen, i cant understand it.



Bangladeshi father ran away with two kids from Japanese wife. Hiding in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Sher Shah Suri said:


> Typical Bangladeshi



Lol true


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Rip Spaceman o7

anyway here's a nice pic


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Rip Spaceman o7
> 
> anyway here's a nice pic
> 
> View attachment 772116




Remember me when I'm gone..


At this rate, it'll be soon 😂


I'm all over but it's too much fun to stop 😛

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Remember me when I'm gone..


Banglar cyberwarrior shenader janai SALAAM. Your replies are second to none.

I knew the "green hunter'' was going to write Islamophobic nonsense (Green=Islam) .
Your reply to the dog video had me laughing for hours (you replied in his native language ) . He was so offended that he had to tag his daddy for help (remind you of anyone?). Dath Bhanga Jobab.

If it was still available, I would have printed it and framed it to hang on my wall.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Banglar cyberwarrior shenader janai SALAAM. Your replies are second to none.
> 
> I knew the "green hunter'' was going to write Islamophobic nonsense (Green=Islam) .
> Your reply to the dog video had me laughing for hours (you replied in his native language ) . He was so offended that he had to tag his daddy for help (remind you of anyone?). Dath Bhanga Jobab.
> 
> If it was still available, I would have printed it and framed it to hang on my wall.




Yeah, it's always catches them off guard when I shove it right where it hurts in Hindi..

Glad, I was able to provide some comedic relief in what is and was a plethora of vitriol on this sub forum.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> I'm all over but it's too much fun to stop 😛


got some spicy stuff as well to send their blood pressure to the moon and back 

How Many Bharotio Mayas Have You Seduced Mama? : KireMama (reddit.com)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> got some spicy stuff as well to send their blood pressure to the moon and back
> 
> How Many Bharotio Mayas Have You Seduced Mama? : KireMama (reddit.com)




There is no shortage of material 😂 they've themselves made sure of it 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> got some spicy stuff as well to send their blood pressure to the moon and back
> 
> How Many Bharotio Mayas Have You Seduced Mama? : KireMama (reddit.com)










Don't worry Mama, my arsenal is full. 😛

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Don't worry Mama, my arsenal is full. 😛


their Biggest export: Unsolicited facebook messages to white women

must be a Pakistani Honey trap op

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladeshi father ran away with two kids from Japanese wife. Hiding in Bangladesh.



There is a postscript to this. Saw a news report where the sister of the Bangladeshi husband claiming she stole some five million dollars from him and when asked for the money, told him to 'GTFO' of the house.

Strange circumstances but it does happen. So this is a family legal dispute, nothing more - nothing less.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Rip @mmr Bhai


On the bright side, two Indians trolls have been vanquished this week.. Green Hunter and more recently SMX 3.0 guys.. next target the dindu called 'salute'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JohnWick

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Rip @mmr Bhai
> 
> 
> On the bright side, two Indians trolls have been vanquished this week.. Green Hunter and more recently SMX 3.0 guys.. next target the dindu called 'salute'.


Hi 
I wanna visit Bangladesh Is it worth a visit in Hasina govt ?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Rip @mmr Bhai


RIP


----------



## JohnWick

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Nothing is ever going to be normal otherwise.. the implications of having a country on this planet run by terrorists is beyond what most people can imagine.
> 
> 
> Afghanistan will be a literal terror launchpad.
> 
> 
> Fix it now or have to nuke it later.


Mukti Bahini A blood thirsty terror org is also running Bangladesh So, is it new ?


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Rip @mmr Bhai
> 
> 
> On the bright side, two Indians trolls have been vanquished this week.. Green Hunter and more recently SMX 3.0 guys.. next target the dindu called 'salute'.



Bhai Amio agey egulir shathey onek engage korsi, ar pari na.

Apnader bhalo lagey jani, kintu mods-ra Bangladeshi der o ban kortesey.

Ki dorkar? Koita Indian rey adob kaida shikhano jabey? Eguli Indiatey daily poida hoitesey - endless job.  
Insha-Allah amader condition improve hoiley apna apni chup korey jabey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


>





Bharat Mata ki jay! Mera Bharat Mahan!

Jay Hind! Vande mataram.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


>



What a bitch!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Important

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

JohnWick said:


> Hi
> I wanna visit Bangladesh Is it worth a visit in Hasina govt ?


If you want to see construction, sure
Guys pray for me, I’ve met a woman I love, inshallah god willing, will get married soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> If you want to see construction, sure
> Guys pray for me, I’ve met a woman I love, inshallah god willing, will get married soon



Masha-Allah best wishes. 

Good Luck with all the arrangements and ceremony. And my du'a (whatever it is worth) for both of you in starting this journey of life. 

Just practice saying you're sorry (for no reason), and all will be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> Just practice saying you're sorry (for no reason), and all will be good.


Did it on first talk when I accidentally said “tumi”


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Did it on first talk when I accidentally said “tumi”



"Tumi" thik aasey.

Try to give her PLENTY of TIME. SHAYARI. KHUSHBOO-WALI CHAI. FOOT MASSAGE.

More important than diamonds and gold jewelry.

And "Galti ho gaya" every other sentence, doesn't hurt either.

Key to happy wife and happy life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Got a question for any Chinese folks lurking on here. I don't know which thread is the best place to ask this (the Chinese defence forum doesn't have a chill/trivial section?)


What do you guys think of Dalian? I maybe posted there for my new job (global cast Iron foundry, they have a large plant and R&D centre in Dalian). How's the place like for foreign non-Chinese speaking ex-pats?


----------



## Bilal9

Map showing happiness of countries by their score according to the 2018 World Happiness Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Can anyone post pics of food from Bangladesh?

Like sweets or like food from local restaurants?

Lol just hungry I guess.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Can anyone post pics of food from Bangladesh?
> 
> Like sweets or like food from local restaurants?
> 
> Lol just hungry I guess.



Sure thing, I'll see what I can do.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangaliana Bhoj: Khichuri, Kalabhuna and Borhani, Perfect Combination On a Rainy Day*
By
Kawser Ahmed
https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=Bangaliana+Bhoj:+Khichuri,+Kalabhuna+and+Borhani,+Perfect+Combination+On+a+Rainy+Day&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/&via=dhakafoodster
https://pinterest.com/pin/create/button/?url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/&media=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/Bangaliana-Bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna.png&description=Went to Bangaliana Bhoj. Tasty kalabhuna with neat khichuri, pickle, and a glass of borhani to wash it down. Can’t ask for anything more!
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/&title=Bangaliana+Bhoj:+Khichuri,+Kalabhuna+and+Borhani,+Perfect+Combination+On+a+Rainy+Day




গল্প করার এইতো দিন
মেঘ কালো হোক মন রঙিন।

Rainy weather and khichuri is better love story than twilight 😂! Just kidding but there is no match for khuchuri and Rain!!

I am talking about
*Bangaliana Bhoj (বাঙালিয়ানা ভোজ) at Panthapath.*

The best choice in the budget. That means filling the stomach with 200BDT!
বিরিয়ানি ভাই – ঝাল ঝাল লোভনীয় খিচুড়ি সাথে বীফ ভুনা…আহা!

12 pieces of kalabhuna with neat khichuri, and if there is pickle with it, then there is no point. And if there is 1 glass of borhani in the end, there can be nothing better than this.





Khichuri’s smell is quite joss. And because the rice is neat, it tastes best to eat. A perfect combination with pickles, salads and kalabhuna.

Borhani was lightly spicy and the flavor of mint leaves was also understandable.

*Price:* 200BDT

Tehari Ghar Serves The Best Mustard Oil Tehari In Town!
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=Three+Best+Indian+Street+Foods+in+Mohammadpur&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/three-best-indian-street-foods-in-mohammadpur/&via=dhakafoodster
https://pinterest.com/pin/create/button/?url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/three-best-indian-street-foods-in-mohammadpur/&media=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Best-Indian-Street-Foods-in-Mohammadpur-1.jpg&description=In today’s post I’ll discuss three Indian foods that I think are the best in Mohammadpur. They are Rajkachori, Pav bhaji and Faluda.
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...Three+Best+Indian+Street+Foods+in+Mohammadpur




𝐈𝐍𝐃𝐈𝐀𝐍 𝐅𝐎𝐎𝐃𝐒 𝐀𝐓 𝐌𝐎𝐇𝐀𝐌𝐌𝐀𝐃𝐏𝐔𝐑‼
I think in terms of food variety India will be among the first! Every food vlogger/blogger needs loads of videos and posts just to cover one region there!
In Bangladesh there aren’t many places to have Indian authentic street food!
The Best Roadside Fuchka In Banani!


Here Are Three Indian Street foods that I think are the best in Mohammadpur:
*Rajkachori (100BDT)*



It’s usually topped with lots of yogurt, spices, cilantro chutney, sweet tamarind chutney, spices and pomegranate. The fillings and toppings are my favorite part of this dish. Makes it look so pretty, isn’t it?


*Pav Bhaji (99BDT)*



Pav Bhaji is popular Indian street food originating from Mumbai. It has spicy mashed vegetables served with dinner rolls. Pav refers to the bread and bhaji means vegetables.
A special blend of spices known as pav bhaji masala is used to flavor the dish, which is finished with lots of butter and cilantro!
মামার মরিচ, কাসুন্দির মিশেলে দেশী স্বাদের যাদুকরি স্ট্রবেরি খেতে চাইলে চলে আসুন টিএসসিতে


*Faluda/Faludeh (100BDT)*



This Faluda is a famous one in Mohammadpur! It is filled with hundreds of stuffs that you will get to know in my new video!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Baked Bonanza’s Shahi Tukra – The Aroma Of Saffron Took My Breath Away*
By
Rabika Sneha
https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php...kra-the-aroma-of-saffron-took-my-breath-away/
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?te...affron-took-my-breath-away/&via=dhakafoodster
https://pinterest.com/pin/create/bu...oper hygiene and love right to your doorstep.
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...ra+–+The+Aroma+Of+Saffron+Took+My+Breath+Away


Image credit: Rabika Sneha (@adorefood)

Bangladeshi sweets





*Bengali desserts* you should try to taste the real flavor of Bengal:

*1. Sandesh*
*Sandesh* is one of the most desired *Bengali sweets* and every Bengali loves *mishti* (mithai/Sweet) and Sandesh because it can be quickly made and served.




Image Source
*Sandesh* is made with milk so you can’t store it for long and it has to be eaten as soon as possible. Topping is what gives it its real taste. It is usually topped with soaked almonds, saffron, pistachios, and nuts.

*2. Cham Cham*
*Cham Cham* is prepared with cheese and they add rose water and double cream to this dessert.




Image Source
They serve it with fresh cream filled in an icing bag and then garnish ground nuts on top.

*3. Chena Murki*
*Chena Murki* does not contain sugar in the batter but it also has a coating of sugar. It comes in small cubes and is prepared with cottage cheese, rose water, and cardamom powder.





It is a *vegan Indian recipe* and pieces of cheese are immersed in sugar syrup to get them coated.

*4. Mishti Doi*
This dessert not only tastes amazing but it is also very simple to make. You only have to take 3 ingredients: *whole milk, sugar, *and* yogurt*.




Image Source
The only condition is to set it aside in a* dark spot* for the best results. When it takes its shape, chill it and serve after the meal.

*5. Bengali Rasgulla*
*Rasgullas* are great to eat and there are not many Indians who have never eaten Rasgullas in their life. It is very delightful when you take your first bite although there are people who prefer eating the whole Rasgulla in a single bite.




Image Source
Rasgullas are an essential part of any sweets sold in sweets shops in India.

*6. Kheer*
*Kheer* is known as rice pudding outside India. It takes too much to prepare kheer because you have to cook a mixture of rice and milk on a low flame until they are well combined.




Image Source
The perfect kheer dish is light pink in color and tastes like skim milk. It is also garnished with *ground almonds* and *pistachios*.

*7. Pantuva*
*Pantuva* is a traditional *Bengali dessert* and it is quite easy to prepare it. All you need is semolina flour, chenna, sugar, and khoya to cook Pantuva.




Image Source
It is made in form of small balls and these balls are stuffed with khoya and nuts.

*8. Nolen Gurer Payesh*
Payash is another word used for kheer in Bengal and its surroundings. Nolun Gurer Kheer is prepared with milk, rice and Jaggery and preparation takes only 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Bilal9

I can't get Schadenfreude out of this, these guys are really at dire straits...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Remember me when I'm gone..
> 
> 
> At this rate, it'll be soon 😂
> 
> 
> I'm all over but it's too much fun to stop 😛


I'm Back

But not for long 

I might get a permanent banned next time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghost250



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

X-ray Papa said:


> I'm Back
> 
> But not for long
> 
> I might get a permanent banned next time



Bhai tomra dushtami bondho koro.

More fun if you guys are around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> *Bangaliana Bhoj: Khichuri, Kalabhuna and Borhani, Perfect Combination On a Rainy Day*
> By
> Kawser Ahmed
> https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/
> https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=Bangaliana+Bhoj:+Khichuri,+Kalabhuna+and+Borhani,+Perfect+Combination+On+a+Rainy+Day&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/&via=dhakafoodster
> https://pinterest.com/pin/create/button/?url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/&media=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/Bangaliana-Bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna.png&description=Went to Bangaliana Bhoj. Tasty kalabhuna with neat khichuri, pickle, and a glass of borhani to wash it down. Can’t ask for anything more!
> https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/bangaliana-bhoj-khichuri-kalabhuna-and-borhani-perfect-combination-on-a-rainy-day/&title=Bangaliana+Bhoj:+Khichuri,+Kalabhuna+and+Borhani,+Perfect+Combination+On+a+Rainy+Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> গল্প করার এইতো দিন
> মেঘ কালো হোক মন রঙিন।
> 
> Rainy weather and khichuri is better love story than twilight 😂! Just kidding but there is no match for khuchuri and Rain!!
> 
> I am talking about
> *Bangaliana Bhoj (বাঙালিয়ানা ভোজ) at Panthapath.*
> 
> The best choice in the budget. That means filling the stomach with 200BDT!
> বিরিয়ানি ভাই – ঝাল ঝাল লোভনীয় খিচুড়ি সাথে বীফ ভুনা…আহা!
> 
> 12 pieces of kalabhuna with neat khichuri, and if there is pickle with it, then there is no point. And if there is 1 glass of borhani in the end, there can be nothing better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khichuri’s smell is quite joss. And because the rice is neat, it tastes best to eat. A perfect combination with pickles, salads and kalabhuna.
> 
> Borhani was lightly spicy and the flavor of mint leaves was also understandable.
> 
> *Price:* 200BDT
> 
> Tehari Ghar Serves The Best Mustard Oil Tehari In Town!
> https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=Three+Best+Indian+Street+Foods+in+Mohammadpur&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/three-best-indian-street-foods-in-mohammadpur/&via=dhakafoodster
> https://pinterest.com/pin/create/button/?url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/three-best-indian-street-foods-in-mohammadpur/&media=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Best-Indian-Street-Foods-in-Mohammadpur-1.jpg&description=In today’s post I’ll discuss three Indian foods that I think are the best in Mohammadpur. They are Rajkachori, Pav bhaji and Faluda.
> https://www.linkedin.com/shareArtic...Three+Best+Indian+Street+Foods+in+Mohammadpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 𝐈𝐍𝐃𝐈𝐀𝐍 𝐅𝐎𝐎𝐃𝐒 𝐀𝐓 𝐌𝐎𝐇𝐀𝐌𝐌𝐀𝐃𝐏𝐔𝐑‼
> I think in terms of food variety India will be among the first! Every food vlogger/blogger needs loads of videos and posts just to cover one region there!
> In Bangladesh there aren’t many places to have Indian authentic street food!
> The Best Roadside Fuchka In Banani!
> 
> 
> Here Are Three Indian Street foods that I think are the best in Mohammadpur:
> *Rajkachori (100BDT)*
> 
> 
> 
> It’s usually topped with lots of yogurt, spices, cilantro chutney, sweet tamarind chutney, spices and pomegranate. The fillings and toppings are my favorite part of this dish. Makes it look so pretty, isn’t it?
> 
> 
> *Pav Bhaji (99BDT)*
> 
> 
> 
> Pav Bhaji is popular Indian street food originating from Mumbai. It has spicy mashed vegetables served with dinner rolls. Pav refers to the bread and bhaji means vegetables.
> A special blend of spices known as pav bhaji masala is used to flavor the dish, which is finished with lots of butter and cilantro!
> মামার মরিচ, কাসুন্দির মিশেলে দেশী স্বাদের যাদুকরি স্ট্রবেরি খেতে চাইলে চলে আসুন টিএসসিতে
> 
> 
> *Faluda/Faludeh (100BDT)*
> 
> 
> 
> This Faluda is a famous one in Mohammadpur! It is filled with hundreds of stuffs that you will get to know in my new video!



All of them I like except Faluda. I cannot seem to digest it. Once I ate out and had biryani and then Faluda. Five minutes after I left the eatery I vomited heavily on the roadside. Shouldn't have combined the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> All of them I like except Faluda. I cannot seem to digest it. Once I ate out and had biryani and then Faluda. Five minutes after I left the eatery I vomited heavily on the roadside. Shouldn't have combined the two.



Sorry to hear that - has to do with the ingredients I guess.

In Dum Biryani they use a lot of yogurt maybe which when mixed with the Faluda sugary mix - can increase bacteria load.

I stay away from stuffing my self too - though not saying you did.

You know the wise words our prophet mentioned - fill your tummy with one third food, one third beverage and one third empty.

Everything in moderation.

Weather (if too hot) can worsen the effect...Biryani is best consumed during temperate weather, though most people forget that.

But who can resist the succulent aroma of Hyderabadi or Kacchi (Awadhi) Biryani, meat so tender that falls off the bones...not me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> All of them I like except Faluda. I cannot seem to digest it. Once I ate out and had biryani and then Faluda. Five minutes after I left the eatery I vomited heavily on the roadside. Shouldn't have combined the two.



How much is your dairy consumption per day on average?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Important


Part 2


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> Sorry to hear that - has to do with the ingredients I guess.
> 
> In Dum Biryani they use a lot of yogurt maybe which when mixed with the Faluda sugary mix - can increase bacteria load.



I agree about the ingredients. I don't know about Faluda in Bangladesh but India it has heavy inclusion of Seviyan ( Vermicelli ) and when bought in packets it comes with Sabze ke beenj ( Basil seeds ). Maybe the Vermicelli did me in.



Bilal9 said:


> I stay away from stuffing my self too - though not saying you did.



Ha ha.



Bilal9 said:


> You know the wise words our prophet mentioned - fill your tummy with one third food, one third beverage and one third empty.
> 
> Everything in moderation.



Good words.



Bilal9 said:


> Weather (if too hot) can worsen the effect...Biryani is best consumed during temperate weather, though most people forget that.



Agreed. And BTW mom made the Friday-weekly biryani today. 



Bilal9 said:


> But who can resist the succulent aroma of Hyderabadi or Kacchi (Awadhi) Biryani, meat so tender that falls off the bones...not me!



Yum.



Valar. said:


> How much is your dairy consumption per day on average?



Three mugs of tea a day, and in the night before sleep a mug of Horlicks or plain milk.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> Three mugs of tea a day, and in the night before sleep a mug of Horlicks or plain milk.



Well then you should be alright. 

I thought it's something to do with dairy items that caused it. I don't know exactly what's it called either lactose intolerance or lactase intolerance. Some people( and some nationalities/cultures) have it in which they cannot consume a lot of milk/dairy. Reminds me of my first ever encounter with a far east asian guy who drank _DoodhPati Chai _with me and another Indian friend from Delhi, loved it, and half an hour later started having trouble in stomach. Apparently, the dude could consume milk in small quantity but 'can't consume 'a lot' of milk because their cultural usage/consumption of milk is much lesser than the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Valar. said:


> either lactose intolerance or lactase intolerance.



The first one. My former business partner seemed to have it. He said drinking milky tea gives him regurgitations.



Valar. said:


> Reminds me of my first ever encounter with a far east asian guy who drank _DoodhPati Chai _with me and another Indian friend from Delhi, loved it, and half an hour later started having trouble in stomach. Apparently, the dude could consume milk in small quantity but 'can't consume 'a lot' of milk because their cultural usage/consumption of milk is much lesser than the others.



Ha ha. That reminds me of two Chinese members on the dedicated tea thread on PDF. One female and one male. Both said that the Chinese consider milky tea to be milk, not tea. 

But I have heard Pakistani members here speak of Doodh Patti Chai but couldn't understand what it is. How is it different from regular milky tea ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> The first one. My former business partner seemed to have it. He said drinking milky tea gives him regurgitations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. That reminds me of two Chinese members on the dedicated tea thread on PDF. One female and one male. Both said that the Chinese consider milky tea to be milk, not tea.
> 
> But I have heard Pakistani members here speak of Doodh Patti Chai but couldn't understand what it is. How is it different from regular milky tea ?



DoodhPati as the name implies is the tea+milk.

In our case, it just means making tea with just milk,100% milk, no water.

For some others i think, its 50-75% milk and the rest water.

Normal Chai for us is 25% milk, 75% water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Valar. said:


> Well then you should be alright.
> 
> I thought it's something to do with dairy items that caused it. I don't know exactly what's it called either lactose intolerance or lactase intolerance. Some people( and some nationalities/cultures) have it in which they cannot consume a lot of milk/dairy. Reminds me of my first ever encounter with a far east asian guy who drank _DoodhPati Chai _with me and another Indian friend from Delhi, loved it, and half an hour later started having trouble in stomach. Apparently, the dude could consume milk in small quantity but 'can't consume 'a lot' of milk because their cultural usage/consumption of milk is much lesser than the others.



The farther East you go the less tolerance of lactose. In Bangladesh we have part East Asian ancestry, so it's 50/50 Lactose intolerance level. I am sure in Myanmar and Thailand it's even less. They hardly have milk products in their usual diet except maybe for babies. But I could be wrong. 

People (usually from Pakistan and Northern India) who used to rear grazing animals for a living and used to consume milk from them, have Lactose tolerance built into their genes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Welcome back @mmr


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Welcome back @mmr



Ghorer chheley ghorey firechhey!

Welcome back homie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> *Baked Bonanza’s Shahi Tukra – The Aroma Of Saffron Took My Breath Away*
> By
> Rabika Sneha
> https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/baked-bonanzas-shahi-tukra-the-aroma-of-saffron-took-my-breath-away/
> https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=Baked+Bonanza’s+Shahi+Tukra+–+The+Aroma+Of+Saffron+Took+My+Breath+Away&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/baked-bonanzas-shahi-tukra-the-aroma-of-saffron-took-my-breath-away/&via=dhakafoodster
> https://pinterest.com/pin/create/button/?url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/baked-bonanzas-shahi-tukra-the-aroma-of-saffron-took-my-breath-away/&media=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Baked-Bonanza-Shahi-Tukra-1.jpg&description=Baked Bonanza’s Shahi Tukra is delicious. They deliver mouthwatering desserts with proper hygiene and love right to your doorstep.
> https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=https://www.dhakafoodster.com/baked-bonanzas-shahi-tukra-the-aroma-of-saffron-took-my-breath-away/&title=Baked+Bonanza’s+Shahi+Tukra+–+The+Aroma+Of+Saffron+Took+My+Breath+Away
> 
> 
> Image credit: Rabika Sneha (@adorefood)
> 
> Bangladeshi sweets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bengali desserts* you should try to taste the real flavor of Bengal:
> 
> *1. Sandesh*
> *Sandesh* is one of the most desired *Bengali sweets* and every Bengali loves *mishti* (mithai/Sweet) and Sandesh because it can be quickly made and served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source
> *Sandesh* is made with milk so you can’t store it for long and it has to be eaten as soon as possible. Topping is what gives it its real taste. It is usually topped with soaked almonds, saffron, pistachios, and nuts.
> 
> *2. Cham Cham*
> *Cham Cham* is prepared with cheese and they add rose water and double cream to this dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source
> They serve it with fresh cream filled in an icing bag and then garnish ground nuts on top.
> 
> *3. Chena Murki*
> *Chena Murki* does not contain sugar in the batter but it also has a coating of sugar. It comes in small cubes and is prepared with cottage cheese, rose water, and cardamom powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a *vegan Indian recipe* and pieces of cheese are immersed in sugar syrup to get them coated.
> 
> *4. Mishti Doi*
> This dessert not only tastes amazing but it is also very simple to make. You only have to take 3 ingredients: *whole milk, sugar, *and* yogurt*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source
> The only condition is to set it aside in a* dark spot* for the best results. When it takes its shape, chill it and serve after the meal.
> 
> *5. Bengali Rasgulla*
> *Rasgullas* are great to eat and there are not many Indians who have never eaten Rasgullas in their life. It is very delightful when you take your first bite although there are people who prefer eating the whole Rasgulla in a single bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source
> Rasgullas are an essential part of any sweets sold in sweets shops in India.
> 
> *6. Kheer*
> *Kheer* is known as rice pudding outside India. It takes too much to prepare kheer because you have to cook a mixture of rice and milk on a low flame until they are well combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source
> The perfect kheer dish is light pink in color and tastes like skim milk. It is also garnished with *ground almonds* and *pistachios*.
> 
> *7. Pantuva*
> *Pantuva* is a traditional *Bengali dessert* and it is quite easy to prepare it. All you need is semolina flour, chenna, sugar, and khoya to cook Pantuva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source
> It is made in form of small balls and these balls are stuffed with khoya and nuts.
> 
> *8. Nolen Gurer Payesh*
> Payash is another word used for kheer in Bengal and its surroundings. Nolun Gurer Kheer is prepared with milk, rice and Jaggery and preparation takes only 30 minutes.


Ate sandesh, kacha chana, kheer, cham cham, mishti doi and rasgulla
Except the doi everything was amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Take a gander at this. E-commerce fraudster (e-Orange) arrested in India while fleeing Bangladesh.









ভারতে আটক বাংলাদেশের পুলিশ অফিসার সোহেল রানাকে নিয়ে নানা প্রশ্ন


পুলিশ কর্মকর্তা সোহেল রানাকে নিয়ে নানান প্রশ্নের সৃষ্টি হয়েছে - কেন তিনি পালিয়ে ভারত যাওয়ার চেষ্টা করেছিলেন? তার শেষ গন্তব্যই বা কোথায় ছিল? বিএসএফ'র কাছে দেয়া স্বীকারোক্তিমূলক জবানবন্দি অনুযায়ী, আপাতত তার গন্তব্য ছিল নেপাল। তবে তার পাসপোর্টে একাধিক দেশের ভিসা ছিল। এর মধ্যে থাইল্যান্ড, সৌদি...




www.voabangla.com


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Out of interest

What do you guys like more

a) Dhaka Kachi biriyani with borhani

b) Your usual Pakistani Biriyani with Pakistani lassi (our's are a bit different i guess)

I prefer Central Asian pilaf myself (similar to Kabuli pilau, though Uzbeks do it best), more decadent and luxurious. But out of the two, I'd pick Kachi. More sophisticated, and much harder to prepare (so I'm told)


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Out of interest
> 
> What do you guys like more
> 
> a) Dhaka Kachi biriyani with borhani
> 
> b) Your usual Pakistani Biriyani with Pakistani lassi (our's are a bit different i guess)
> 
> I prefer Central Asian pilaf myself (similar to Kabuli pilau, though Uzbeks do it best), more decadent and luxurious. But out of the two, I'd pick Kachi. More sophisticated, and much harder to prepare (so I'm told)





Chatgaiya Mezbani meat with Kala bhoona on the side.

Nothing else comes close.



I'd go with Pakistani Biryani from the ones you listed anyday.


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Out of interest
> 
> What do you guys like more
> 
> a) Dhaka Kachi biriyani with borhani
> 
> b) Your usual Pakistani Biriyani with Pakistani lassi (our's are a bit different i guess)
> 
> I prefer Central Asian pilaf myself (similar to Kabuli pilau, though Uzbeks do it best), more decadent and luxurious. But out of the two, I'd pick Kachi. More sophisticated, and much harder to prepare (so I'm told)


Kachi Biryani any day - North Indian/Pakistani Biryani not even close

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Out of interest
> 
> What do you guys like more
> 
> a) Dhaka Kachi biriyani with borhani
> 
> b) Your usual Pakistani Biriyani with Pakistani lassi (our's are a bit different i guess)
> 
> I prefer Central Asian pilaf myself (similar to Kabuli pilau, though Uzbeks do it best), more decadent and luxurious. But out of the two, I'd pick Kachi. More sophisticated, and much harder to prepare (so I'm told)



Kacchi brother, no question (juicy mutton so soft it falls off the bones) and of course our own borhani as served in weddings, with Intense spicy kick. Great on winter evenings, when Shaadis usually happen anyways...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Out of interest
> 
> What do you guys like more
> 
> a) Dhaka Kachi biriyani with borhani
> 
> b) Your usual Pakistani Biriyani with Pakistani lassi (our's are a bit different i guess)
> 
> I prefer Central Asian pilaf myself (similar to Kabuli pilau, though Uzbeks do it best), more decadent and luxurious. But out of the two, I'd pick Kachi. More sophisticated, and much harder to prepare (so I'm told)



Kachchi Biriyani. Nothing comes remotely close.


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Kachchi Biriyani. Nothing comes remotely close.



Drool inducer....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Good reading, if somewhat biased.










A third dominion? How the plans for a United Bengal fell through


The proposal of a United Bengal and its rejection thereafter though, was rooted in years of communal conflict that had emerged in the province, especially since the mid-1930s.




indianexpress.com







Do you guys think a united Bengal would have been better in the long run ? Maybe we need a thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

I saw this and had to post it. Uni Germany giai khanto hon nai - akhon oi deshe Jjalamoi boktrita prodan shuru korechhen. Green markai vote den! Problem is - in Germany he could get all of ten supporters to root for his press conference. Ja hok egiye jan Bangali Bhai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Out of interest
> 
> What do you guys like more
> 
> a) Dhaka Kachi biriyani with borhani
> 
> b) Your usual Pakistani Biriyani with Pakistani lassi (our's are a bit different i guess)
> 
> I prefer Central Asian pilaf myself (similar to Kabuli pilau, though Uzbeks do it best), more decadent and luxurious. But out of the two, I'd pick Kachi. More sophisticated, and much harder to prepare (so I'm told)


Pakistani lassi? What’s different? Sour or sweet?
I prefer pilau myself too. Although Bengali variant because chinigura rice makes a mean pulav and it goes well with everything


Bilal9 said:


> Kacchi brother, no question (juicy mutton so soft it falls off the bones) and of course our own borhani as served in weddings, with Intense spicy kick. Great on winter evenings, when Shaadis usually happen anyways...


You’re bringing back so many memories 😄
Unfortunately I’ll have to settle for my own wedding to enjoy that again. Maybe next year inshallah 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Good reading, if somewhat biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A third dominion? How the plans for a United Bengal fell through
> 
> 
> The proposal of a United Bengal and its rejection thereafter though, was rooted in years of communal conflict that had emerged in the province, especially since the mid-1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think a united Bengal would have been better in the long run ? Maybe we need a thread..


With the industrial base of the West Bengal. Yea. Far ahead of India at the time.
pin present timeline west india has just been weakened for the sake of other northern states


Bilal9 said:


> I saw this and had to post it. Uni Germany giai khanto hon nai - akhon oi deshe Jjalamoi boktrita prodan shuru korechhen. Green markai vote den! Problem is - in Germany he could get all of ten supporters to root for his press conference. Ja hok egiye jan Bangali Bhai...


Germany te German bashai bhashon na file kemne jitbo?


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

All the countries listed in here are ''SLAVvvs'' of BD now @Destranator




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440163878906781696

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> All the countries listed in here are ''SLAVvvs'' of BD now @Destranator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440163878906781696


The govt should try hard to get China to send a contingent. I understand that the rationale behind inviting Russia, Bhutan and India is to thank them for recognising Bangladesh early when the the whole world was against us but inviting three India-aligned nations without a counter is likely to rile up the snowflake, right wing segmgent of the population (aka BD SLAVVVV contingent) which suffer from India Derangement Syndrome - you can find a few examples in this forum itself. Unfortunately this segment of the population is not tiny.

The current invitee list also sends the wrong message to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> The govt should try hard to get China to send a contingent.


i don't think they would be keen in doing a parade to honour the defeat of their ally. 


Destranator said:


> The current invitee list also sends the wrong message to the world.


inviting Russia isn't as bad as it sounds tbh. They're not the main villain (according to the west) anymore. Plus Ppl will get to see the prussian drill. 
Imo we should get more neutral countries like idk Egypt , Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

@Destranator *Rumours *that Turkish President Erdogan may visit BD. *IF *it happens , it may be a propaganda coup for BD. 
Ties with Turkey finding new turfs | The Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> i don't think they would be keen in doing a parade to honour the defeat of their ally.
> 
> inviting Russia isn't as bad as it sounds tbh. They're not the main villain (according to the west) anymore. Plus Ppl will get to see the prussian drill.
> Imo we should get more neutral countries like idk Egypt , Vietnam.


Doubt China gives a crap about that. They would be more interested in gaining foothold wherever possible.

I did not say inviting any of them is bad. The issue is the "perception" among dummies that would be created by only having India aligned nations. Inviting countries like China and Turkey would offer a good balance.


F-6 enthusiast said:


> @Destranator *Rumours *that Turkish President Erdogan may visit BD. *IF *it happens , it may be a propaganda coup for BD.
> Ties with Turkey finding new turfs | The Daily Star
> View attachment 779316


Yes it is a recep for success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Yes it is a recep for success.




Indian media : RTE will come to BD and re-establish Bengal Sultanate with @DalalErMaNodi as nawab.

I personally think its unlikely, as these visits are arranged months or even years in advance, starting from menu , agenda etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Indian media : RTE will come to BD and re-establish Bengal Sultanate with @DalalErMaNodi as nawab.
> 
> I personally think its unlikely, as these visits are arranged months or even years in advance, starting from menu , agenda etc.





Not unlikely.. He was to visit Bangladesh last year for the D8 summit anyway.


Totally plausible for him to put the trip back on his state tours itinerary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*কবুতর: বাংলাদেশে বাড়ছে দামী জাতের পালন, হচ্ছে কবুতরের রেসিং, রয়েছে কবুতরের খামার* 
Updated: Fri, Sep 17, 2021, 17:28 [IST]By BBC News বাংলা Getty Images 

ঢাকার একটি বাজারে বিক্রির জন্য আনা কবুতর বাংলাদেশে বাড়ছে শখের কবুতর পালন এবং এই শখ পূরণ করতে মানুষ এক জোড়া কবুতরের পেছনেই লক্ষ লক্ষ টাকা খরচ করছেন। এসব শখের কবুতরের কোনটি দেখতে সুন্দর, কোনটি অনেক উঁচুতে উড়তে পারে আবার কোনটি রেসিং করে শত শত কিলোমিটার পথ। আর এই কবুতরেরই কোন কোনটির দাম কয়েক লাখ টাকা পর্যন্ত হাঁকা হচ্ছে, কেনা-বেচাও হচ্ছে বিস্তর। জানা গেল, চলতি বছর ফেব্রুয়ারি মাসে টেকনাফের নাফ নদী এলাকায় কবুতরের এক রেসিংয়ে অংশ নিয়েছে ৪১২টি কবুতর, যেগুলো প্রতিযোগিতায় অংশ নিয়ে প্রায় ৩০০ কিলোমিটার পথ পাড়ি দিয়েছিল। 

বাংলাদেশ রেসিং পিজিয়ন ফেন্সিয়ার্স ক্লাবের আয়োজনে ওই প্রতিযোগিতায় অংশ নিয়ে দ্বিতীয় হয়েছে ক্লাবটির সদস্য মোহাম্মদ রাহাতুল ইসলামের একটি কবুতর, যেটি ৩৩৭ দশমিক ০৩ কিলোমিটার পথ পাড়ি দিয়ে তার ঢাকার মগবাজারের বাজায় ফিরে আসতে সময় নেয় ৪ ঘণ্টা ২১ মিনিট ২ সেকেন্ড। মিস্টার ইসলাম বিবিসি বাংলাকে বলেছেন যে হোমার জাতের এ কবুতরটিকে রেসিংয়ের জন্য তৈরি করেছেন তিনি এবং এ ধরণের প্রায় দুইশো' কবুতরের মালিক তিনি। আর এগুলোর দাম পাঁচ হাজার থেকে আড়াই লাখ টাকা পর্যন্ত। কবুতরের ওড়ার প্রতিযোগিতা হলো রেসিং এবং যেসব কবুতর এ ধরণের প্রতিযোগিতায় অংশ নেয়, কবুতর-প্রেমীরা তাদেরকে রেসার বলে চিহ্নিত করেন। কবুতর নিয়ে কাজ করেন এমন ব্যক্তিরা বলছেন, রেসারের উপযুক্ত ভালো একটি হোমার জাতের কবুতর তার আড়াই মাস বয়সে একশো' কিলোমিটার দুরে নিয়ে ছাড়লেও ঠিক উড়ে বাড়ি চলে আসবে। 

ঢাকার আকাশে কবুতর রেসার কবুতর কমপক্ষে ৫০ কিলোমিটার দূর থেকে ছাড়লে যেটি বাড়ি বা নিজ ঠিকানায় ফিরে আসতে পারে, সেগুলোই আসলে রেসিংয়ের জন্য উপযুক্ত বা রেসার হিসেবে সফল হতে পারে। আর এমন যোগ্যতা নিয়ে যেসব কবুতর রেসে অংশ নেয়, সেটাই রেসার কবুতর। অনেকগুলো জাতের রেসার কবুতর রয়েছে, তবে সব জাত দিয়ে রেসার হয় না। হোমার কবুতর রেসার হিসেবে জনপ্রিয়। কারণ হিসেবে যেসব বৈশিষ্ট্য চিহ্নিত করা হয় তাহলো - চোখের চারপাশে ঘের না থাকা, পায়ের নখ বড় ও বাকা হওয়া, ঠোঁট বাকা হওয়া, ঠোটের বাকানো অংশ থেকে মাথার কোনা পর্যন্ত সমতল হওয়া ইত্যাদি। 

দুটি হোমার পাশাপাশি ছাড়া হলে এরা নিজেরাই পরস্পরের সাথে প্রতিযোগিতা করে নিজ ঠিকানায় ফেরত আসতে পারে। রাহাতুল ইসলাম বলছেন, বাংলাদেশেও অনেকে রেসার কবুতর পালন বা পরিচর্যা করছেন এবং নিয়মিত রেসিংয়ে অংশ নিচ্ছেন। Getty Images কবুতর পালন বাংলাদেশে বেশ জনপ্রিয় কবুতরের তিন ক্যাটাগরি, দুই জাত আর শত প্রজাতি বাংলাদেশে কৃষি তথ্য সার্ভিসের মতে, পৃথিবীতে মোটি ১২০ প্রজাতির কবুতর আছে এবং এর মধ্যে বাংলাদেশে আছে ২০ প্রজাতির। 

কবুতরের মূলত দুইটি জাত বা ধরণ: 

১. স্কোয়াব বা মাংস উৎপাদন জাত 

২. চিত্তবিনোদন জাত সাধারণত বাংলাদেশে মাংস খাওয়ার জন্যই বাসাবাড়িতে কবুতর পালন করেন অনেকে, আবার অনেকের খামারও আছে এ ধরণের কবুতরের। 

খামারিরা বাণিজ্যিক ভিত্তিতে কবুতর বা এর মাংস বিক্রি করেন। 

অন্যদিকে চিত্তবিনোদন জাতের মধ্যেই আছে আবার কয়েকটি ক্যাটাগরি। যারা শখে লালন পালন করেন, তাদের কাছে এগুলো বেশি সমাদৃত। ন্যাশনাল পিজিয়ন অ্যাসোসিয়েশন অফ বাংলাদেশ বা এনপিএবি-র জয়েন্ট সেক্রেটারি ইসমাইল হোসেন ফয়সাল জানালেন যে শখের কবুতরের আবার তিন মূল ক্যাটাগরি রয়েছে। 

১. ফেন্সি বা দেখতে সুন্দর 

২. হাইফ্লাইয়ার বা যেগুলো অনেক দূর পর্যন্ত ওড়ে 

৩. রেসার - যেগুলো জাত ভেদে ৫০ থেকে ১২ কিলোমিটার বা তার বেশি পথ পাড়ি দিয়ে ঠিকানায় ফিরে আসতে পারে 

মিস্টার হোসেন বলেন, দেখতে অসাধারণ সুন্দর অনেক কবুতর বিদেশ থেকে আনা হয়েছে যেগুলোর মূল্য কয়েক লাখ টাকা পর্যন্ত হতে পারে। "বাংলাদেশে এ মূহুর্তে প্রায় দশ হাজার ফেন্সি কবুতরের খামার আছে। অনেকে নানা দেশ থেকে কবুতর নিয়ে আসছেন। আমি নিজে পশ্চিম আফ্রিকার মালি থেকে ফ্রেঞ্চ মুন্ডিয়ান কবুতর এনেছি, যার মূল্য প্রায় তিন হাজার মার্কিন ডলার," বিবিসি বাংলাকে বলছিলেন তিনি। 

কয়েকটি দামী কবুতর ন্যাশনাল পিজিয়ন অ্যাসোসিয়েশন অফ বাংলাদেশের তথ্য বলছে, দেশের বাজারে বেশ কিছু ভালো জাতের কবুতরের এমনিতেই বেশ চাহিদা রয়েছে। এর মধ্যে সবচেয়ে জনপ্রিয় হলো গিরিবাজ কবুতর। আকাশে ডিগবাজি খাওয়া কিংবা সোজা অনেক দূর আকাশে ওঠার জন্য এটি পরিচিত। এর বাইরে ম্যাগপাই, বুডারবল, সিলভার সিরাজী, লাল সিরাজী জাতের কবুতরও শৌখিন পালকদের কাছে বেশ জনপ্রিয়। এসব কবুতর দুই থেকে দশ হাজার টাকার মধ্যে পাওয়া যায়। Getty Images কবুতর বাজার আট লাখ টাকার ভিক্টোরিয়া ক্রাউন, আর দামী যেসব কবুতর:

১. ভিক্টোরিয়া ক্রাউন - আকারে প্রায় ময়ূরের মতো লম্বা এ কবুতর এখন বাংলাদেশে কয়েকজন খামারি লালন-পালন করছেন। এগুলোর এক জোড়ার দাম সাড়ে আট লাখ টাকা। ইসমাইল হোসেন ফয়সাল বলছেন, এক বছরে চারবার একটি করে ডিম দেয় এ কবুতর। এ কবুতরটির উৎসস্থল মূলত অস্ট্রেলিয়া। 

২. মুন্ডিয়ান - দেখতে দারুণ সুন্দর ফরাসি জাতের এ কবুতরটি পাওয়া যায় পশ্চিম আফ্রিকা আর ফ্রান্সে। ইসমাইল হোসেন ফয়সাল জানালেন যে এগুলোর এক জোড়া তিনি এনেছেন মালি থেকে। মুন্ডিয়ান কবুতরের দাম নির্ভর করে এর রংয়ের ওপর। ভালো জাতের মুন্ডিয়ানের দাম পড়ে তিন হাজার মার্কিন ডলারের মতো। এক একটি কবুতর এক কেজির মতো হয়। বাচ্চা হওয়ার পর দেড় মাসের মধ্যেই আবার ডিম পাড়ার উপযুক্ত হয়। 

৩. নিকোবার - খুবই বিরল এক কবুতরটির আদি বাড়ি আন্দামান-নিকোবর দ্বীপ। ভালো জাতের এই কবুতরের জোড়া প্রায় সাড়ে তিন লাখ টাকার মতো। আরব দেশগুলোতে এটা এখন ব্যাপকভাবে ব্রিড করা হচ্ছে। 

৪. জ্যাকবিন - বিশ্বের পুরনো প্রজাতির কবুতরগুলোর মধ্যে জ্যাকবিন একটি। দৃষ্টিনন্দন এই কবুতরটি সাধারণ কবুতরের মতোই, কিন্তু মাথায় হুড আছে বলে খুব সুন্দর দেখায়। চোখমুখ ঢেকে থাকে। এরা উড়তে পছন্দ করে না। মান ভেদে এই প্রজাতির কবুতরের দাম হয় ১০ হাজার থেকে এক লাখ টাকা পর্যন্ত। 

৫. ফেন্টেল - সাধারণ কবুতরের মতো হলেও এর বৈশিষ্ট্য হলো এটি ময়ূরের মতো পেখম মেলে থাকে। জোড়া প্রতি দাম হতে পারে দশ হাজার থেকে দুই লাখ টাকা পর্যন্ত। 

আরও আছে বাংলাদেশের মক্ষী বাংলাদেশের কবুতরপ্রেমীদের কাছে এই কবুতরের পরিচিতি মক্ষী নামে। টাঙ্গাইলে পাওয়া যায় এমন একটি জাত এটি, যাকে বাংলাদেশের নিজস্ব কবুতর হিসেব দাবি করেন অনেকে। তবে যুক্তরাষ্ট্র থেকে ব্রিড হয়ে কিছুটা পরিবর্তিত রূপে আসার পর এর চাহিদা ব্যাপক বেড়েছে বলে জানা গেল। কবুতর পালকদের নানা ক্লাব থেকে পাওয়া তথ্য অনুযায়ী, এ জাতের কবুতর এখন তিন হাজার থেকে শুরু করে এর দাম ওঠে লাখ টাকা পর্যন্ত। 

কবুতরের গড় দাম শখের ও বাণিজ্যিক খামারিদের কাছ থেকে পাওয়া তথ্য বলছে, চলতি বছর 'লঙ ফেস' প্রজাতির কবুতর সর্বোচ্চ ১৫ হাজার, সিরাজী সর্বোচ্চ তিন হাজার, লাহোরী সিরাজী সর্বোচ্চ ৫ হাজার এবং চীলা সর্বোচ্চ সাড়ে ছয় হাজার টাকা দামে বিক্রি হয়েছে বাংলাদেশে। 

এছাড়া, বিউটি হোমা সর্বোচ্চ তিন হাজার, বুদাপেস্ট সর্বোচ্চ পাঁচ হাজার এবং গিরিবাজ ৬/৭শ টাকা দরে বিক্রি হচ্ছে কবুতর বাজারগুলোতে। ঢাকায় কাপ্তানবাজার, টঙ্গীর কবুতরহাট এবং মিরপুর কবুতর হাট কবুতর বেচাকিনির জন্য বেশ প্রসিদ্ধ।


----------



## Avicenna

Not sure if this was poster earlier but I've watched a lot more of this guy's videos (I've become a fan of the channel) and he seems to give quite honest and sometimes critical reviews.

All the more reason to be impressed with his thoughts on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> With the industrial base of the West Bengal. Yea. Far ahead of India at the time.
> pin present timeline west india has just been weakened for the sake of other northern states
> 
> Germany te German bashai bhashon na file kemne jitbo?



Ami sure Germany-tey shob Bangali motamuti kaj chalanor moto German bhasha janey.

Tobey Bangalir shamney ashley Bangla automatic bar hoitey thakey....sheijonno bhaisaab Bangla chalaitesen.

Mojar jinish hoilo, Bangladesh-e akasher dikey angool point koira daraiya thakley dui minuter moddhey eksho lok char pashey kharaiya jai.

Ar ei-lok Germany-tey jalamoyee boktrita ditesen, kintu dozen khanek lok o nai.  

German der ajaira time noshto korar icchha nai....


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Chill music but i don't know what it means who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Chill music but i don't know what it means who cares.



Never heard of it, and I'm somewhat of a Russian music connisuer

It's really good!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Never heard of it, and I'm somewhat of a Russian music connisuer
> 
> It's really good!


I got some more.

At-dawn (personal favourite)





From the same band





Goodbye forever-freestyle





Green eyed taxi (GTA 4)






Russian Doomer music compilation (where i got these from )

part 1 (the best)







i don't know what they mean (wish i knew) , but i like em.

Most of them got the sad vibes. 
I guess being a Russian in the 90s must have been very hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

The best one out of the bunch.

Playing this video while I worked got me through the pandemic last year as I was working overnight treating COVID people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


>


Man of culture.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Avicenna

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Man of culture.



What's interesting is much of this music is actually recent.

Yet, I get melancholy late 80's to 90's vibes from this music.

I can't understand it but I love it.

It's very difficult to describe in words.

Love this song and video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> What's interesting is much of this music is actually recent.
> 
> Yet, I get melancholy late 80's to 90's vibes from this music.
> 
> I can't understand it but I love it.
> 
> It's very difficult to describe in words.
> 
> Love this song and video.


Another one added to the playlist. 

I get that melancholy vibe but since i don't understand the language , i quite like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Another one added to the playlist.
> 
> I get that melancholy vibe but since i don't understand the language , i quite like it.



Another one.

LOVE this song!


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> The best one out of the bunch.
> 
> Playing this video while I worked got me through the pandemic last year as I was working overnight treating COVID people.


May the Almighty (SWT) bless us all.


Avicenna said:


> Another one.
> 
> LOVE this song!


nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Who reported to get Bradman's account deleted (DELETED not just banned)...lol.
I know this was his third account and everything but the dude is entertaining.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Who reported to get Bradman's account deleted (DELETED not just banned)...lol.
> I know this was his third account and everything but the dude is entertaining.


He might have been Idune Alt account. Good riddance.

Tell you what , Very interesting characters on this forum , you have the false flaggers , the ''BD SLAVVV'' types

the usual supra powa 2020 (now moved to 2030) plus cow belt kamlas and their waste bengal chamcas who have a downright weird obsession with Sylhet and think it belong to them.

wonder what happened to the akhando bhorat dreams.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> He might have been Idune Alt account. Good riddance.



@Bradman was Raihan Al-Beruni. His previous accounts were @araberuni and @polanski. 

I would have liked him to be kept around for entertainment.



> Tell you what , Very interesting characters on this forum , you have the false flaggers , the ''BD SLAVVV'' types the usual supra powa 2020 (now moved to 2030) plus cow belt kamlas and their waste bengal chamcas who have a downright weird obsession with Sylhet and think it belong to them.
> 
> wonder what happened to the akhando bhorat dreams.
> View attachment 781412
> View attachment 781411
> View attachment 781413


I don't mind different types of opinions as long they are honest and objective.

There is too much dishonesty, egotism and bias in comments in the forum. 

Having said that, not a fan of banning people unless they post things to for the sole purpose of obstructing discussions which rarely happens.
Too many snowflakes on here who cannot take criticisms or insults.

Bangladeshi members need to learn to distance themselves from India and Pakistan and start using developed nations as yardsticks when discussing national issues.
Many Bangladeshis here have Indian/Pakistani style fragile nationalistic sensibilities and look for easy escapes by comparing against fellow shitholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> @Bradman was Raihan Al-Beruni. His previous accounts were @araberuni and @polanski.
> 
> I would have liked him to be kept around for entertainment.
> 
> 
> I don't mind different types of opinions as long they are honest and objective.
> 
> There is too much dishonesty, egotism and bias in comments in the flrum.
> 
> Having said that, not a fan of banning people unless they post things to for the sole purpose of obstructing discussions which rarely happens.
> Too many snowflakes on here who cannot take criticisms or insults.




Please lol,..


Call it like it is, whiny little Pakistani teenagers don't have the manhood to digest what they dish out themselves, should it be returned.



I got banned for attacking a troll who made over 30 posts attacking my family and all Bangladeshis calling us hobbits.



Web master himself added a warning point for me that got me banned with no explanation whatsoever. I broke no rules so what explanation could there have been anyway.



The dogs can bark on PDF.. It's the only solace they'll ever get given their sorry state of affairs.




Most of the BD users here are too Bhai Bhai and mild.. You lot need to put some of these folks in their places.




Can't leave their houses to fetch groceries with the assurance and peace of mind that they'll come back in one piece and they come here all haughty like they're all that.

Ignorant, Primitive and Racist are the defining traits.



Funny. Watch me get banned for this should they read up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X-ray Papa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Please lol,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Watch me get banned for this should they read up.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Too many snowflakes on here who cannot take criticisms or insults.


People with Fragile egos need to be reminded of their failures from time to time.

Something about People in Glass houses. Have a look at the list of names
@DalalErMaNodi.
If my army were to suffer a humiliation on this level, i wouldn't brag about being ''superior''










DalalErMaNodi said:


> I got banned for attacking a troll who made over 30 posts attacking my family and all Bangladeshis calling us hobbits.


Look at it this way, if you or (BD members) get banned , its because you caused some butthurt. Losers wouldn't last a day in 4chan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Apologies @DalalErMaNodi @Destranator i put in the wrong time for the video here is the correct time
@Destranator @DalalErMaNodi look at what this guy
*বীরযোদ্ধা GENERAL সৈয়দ ইবরাহিম বীরপ্রতিক*
has to say





lol the audacity. who is he to decide. Questioning the faith of 170 million ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys - other than your current topic, here is a Bangladeshi American Journalist and writer I really admire, Anushay Hossain (she is one of Anwar Hossain Manju's four daughters and lives in DC). Not going to go into the controversy about Manju, but looks like he raised an educated daughter, I'm proud of her, and she can help us dispel the bad propaganda in the US and help us promote Brand Bangladesh.
















She also runs her own podcast on YouTube...



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKI9fk8EFfjX5tfPB1KY2Yg



Her Informal bio, she is still a Managing Director of the Daily Ittefaq in Dhaka, one of the Dailies which was launched in the nineteen fifties.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

One more video, Bengali only. Kolkata vs. Dhaka for future of Bengali culture and is funny at times. Sadly, filmed with a featurephone from the 1990's it seems like.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

হাল্কা, দ্রুত, কার্যকর 

Karaok


Nice advertisement...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

*Rani makes it to Guinness World Record as the shortest cow ever*
Md. Raihanul Islam Akand, Savar

Published at 12:03 pm September 28th, 2021





Rani, the dwarf cow, got recognition for the worlds smallest cow in the Guinness Book of World Records *Dhaka Tribune*

Rani had become a celebrity, with thousands flocking to her farm in the capital Dhaka's Savar area.

The Guinness World Record has declared Rani, the Bhutti cow who was being raised at a farm at Savar in the outskirts Dhaka, as the shortest cow ever, over a month later after her death.

Shikor Agro Farms said that they received the official email from Guinness authorities on Tuesday.

The farm authorities had applied to Guinness on July 2 to recognize 23-month-old Rani who stood at just 50.8 centimetres and weighed 26 kilograms, as the shortest cow.

*Also Read- **World’s smallest cow ‘Rani’ passes away in Savar*
The Bhutti, or Bhutanese cow, which found fame in Bangladesh, died of overeating and gas accumulation in her stomach on August 19.






“The Guinness World Record authorities have also checked Rani’s post mortem report for any hormonal injection that might have caused the dwarfing,” Shikor Agro Farms Director Abu Sufian told Dhaka Tribune. “We would have been happier if she was still here.”

Rani had been living in the farm, consuming a small meal of bran twice a day, since a year when she was collected from Naogaon.
Before Rani, the title of the shortest cow ever was held by Manikyam from India, who stands at 61.1 centimetres.


----------



## leonblack08

*India vs Bangladesh, SAFF Championship 2021 Highlights: 10-man Bangladesh Hold India to 1-1 Draw*
India vs Bangladesh, SAFF Championship 2021 Highlights: Yeasin Arafat scores in the 74th minute as 10-man Bangladesh hold India to a 1-1 draw.

Here's Bangladesh's goal-

*








🇧🇩 Yeasin Arafat HEADER


Watch "🇧🇩 Yeasin Arafat HEADER" on Streamable.




streamable.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

F-6 enthusiast said:


> I got some more.
> 
> At-dawn (personal favourite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye forever-freestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green eyed taxi (GTA 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Doomer music compilation (where i got these from )
> 
> part 1 (the best)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know what they mean (wish i knew) , but i like em.
> 
> Most of them got the sad vibes.
> I guess being a Russian in the 90s must have been very hard.


If y’all wanna listen to some modern love songs then
Ты беспощадно and ты меня пленина are great.














JONY - Ты меня пленила


Подписывайтесь на наш канал: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwGT...JONY - ТЫ МЕНЯ ПЛЕНИЛА (ПРЕМЬЕРА КЛИПА)Артист: VK: https://vk.com/jony_me




youtu.be






Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 781658
> 
> 
> হাল্কা, দ্রুত, কার্যকর
> 
> Karaok
> 
> 
> Nice advertisement...


Can I get 3 karaok please 😇

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

All this talk about economic zones and manufacturing zones, well, I'll get to work in one in Dalian China. 

I got this new job as a metallurgical scientist for a global automotive parts manufacturer. I'll start from my home country (in Poole, Dorset), then posted to their various international sites; China (Dalian), Czech Republic, Germany, and Mexico. 

Out of all of those locations, Dalian is the one I'm excited most about. Who knows, I might be able to permanently relocate there as an ex-pat. China pays good money for highly skilled ex-pat these days. My only worry is I might feel a bit homesick being so damn far away (near the Korean peninsula). The furthest I've worked so far was in Singapore, for 3 months (during a research visit on my Ph.D. program). I loved every second of it. But Singapore had this comforting reassurance of being the safest, most stable, cleanest city on earth. China just isn't there yet, at least not in Dalian (maybe in the top Tier 1 cities like Beijing). Oh and the language barrier. I've been told it's possible to survive in most major cities in China without knowing any Chinese. But let's say, even in Singapore I had communication problems with bus drivers from mainland china lmfao. So getting about will be a bit challenging. And in China, you'll want to explore that beautiful place a lot. 

Singapore also had diversity. It was the melting pot of all the best bits of Asia. China, well, too monocultural. What I worry about most is being a complete loner in that part of the world. I'm not a very social guy xD Native Chinese folks will probably be a bit hard to make friends with, at least for a loner like me. Though I did hear they have a nice sense of community. It's a big town with a low population density (perfect combo for me), and a lot of ex-pats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> All this talk about economic zones and manufacturing zones, well, I'll get to work in one in Dalian China.
> 
> I got this new job as a metallurgical scientist for a global automotive parts manufacturer. I'll start from my home country (in Poole, Dorset), then posted to their various international sites; China (Dalian), Czech Republic, Germany, and Mexico.
> 
> Out of all of those locations, Dalian is the one I'm excited most about. Who knows, I might be able to permanently relocate there as an ex-pat. China pays good money for highly skilled ex-pat these days. My only worry is I might feel a bit homesick being so damn far away (near the Korean peninsula). The furthest I've worked so far was in Singapore, for 3 months (during a research visit on my Ph.D. program). I loved every second of it. But Singapore had this comforting reassurance of being the safest, most stable, cleanest city on earth. China just isn't there yet, at least not in Dalian (maybe in the top Tier 1 cities like Beijing). Oh and the language barrier. I've been told it's possible to survive in most major cities in China without knowing any Chinese. But let's say, even in Singapore I had communication problems with bus drivers from mainland china lmfao. So getting about will be a bit challenging. And in China, you'll want to explore that beautiful place a lot.
> 
> Singapore also had diversity. It was the melting pot of all the best bits of Asia. China, well, too monocultural. What I worry about most is being a complete loner in that part of the world. I'm not a very social guy xD Native Chinese folks will probably be a bit hard to make friends with, at least for a loner like me. Though I did hear they have a nice sense of community. It's a big town with a low population density (perfect combo for me), and a lot of ex-pats.





https://wikitravel.org/en/Dalian



This is a HUGE city. @Beast brother do you know anyone from that general area or someone who knows something about that city to help our expat brother from the UK?


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> https://wikitravel.org/en/Dalian
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HUGE city. @Beast brother do you know anyone from that general area or someone who knows something about that city to help our expat brother from the UK?



Very impressed by China.


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Very impressed by China.



Yeah. Same here.

Gotta hand it to Chinese brothers. Discipline and hard-work in China wins over BS and phoney income "equality" in the West all day, every day.

I will never forget my visit to Shenzhen. They have industrialization and growth issues like everyone else and yes some issues with dense worker housing.

Still - what they did in twenty years in that city is just plain amazing.






BTW this is Zhongshan Square, the business and commercial center of Dalian (CBDs mostly). This could pretty much rival anything in the West IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Dalian is situated just a few hundred miles by sea from either Beijing or Seoul. Ideal location.

There are ferries that ply three times a week From Dalian to Incheon near Seoul. Fare is from $100 to $150 ( first class ferry ticket from Dalian to Incheon costs 1000RMB, more than 700RMb for second class).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=194054679526357

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

ghost250 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=194054679526357



Well isn't that a nice video. I am sure if we can get some Chinese, Japanese and Korean chefs to open up some restaurants at Cox's Bazaar (CXB), they can avail of dishes made with the local catch of the exotic fish seen in the video, such as Sharks (caught within limits) for Sharkfin soup and pufferfish. Eating pufferfish however is quite dangerous, as only some Japanese people know how to clean their poisonous glands properly. Sharks by the way are Haram for Muslims, I was talking about feeding tourists.

Same for the exotic swordfish in the opening shot.

I can only tolerate one kind of sea catch at CXB, and that is Silver Pomfret, and that has to be fileted and fried properly.

The reason we are getting this windfall catch is because of the fisheries patrol that the Coast Guard is conducting with their expanded fleet, which IMHO needs to expand, as our deep sea trawler fleet also expands, to avail of the blue economy.

Prior to the Bangladesh Coast Guard fleet expansion and digital modernization using advanced radars, Myanmarese and Indian trawlers used to steal our fish with abandon.


----------



## Bilal9

A critique of a recent book on Vinayak Savarkar, a founder of the Hindu Mahasabha (which morphed into the Muslim-hater organization RSS, and of which the current Indian PM Modi is an ardent racist supporter).









The missing pieces | Books


The author inserts very little critical distance between himself and savarkar, a contentious figure to begin with.




www.indiatoday.in





The writer is another pseudo Intellectual, Vikram Sampath, a literary gunslinger-for-hire praised by Modi and the Mumbai Hindutva Goonda clique leaders.

Watch the re-writing of Hindutva history and Hindu supremacy in India continue. As their economy gets worse, this will accelerate this pattern of fascism.

Our jobs outside of India will be to inform the rest of the world in detail what a sordid, sorry mess of fascism India is devolving into, and that the world knows what type of fascists and racists the current leaders of India are.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Battle of Algiers (English Subs) Youtube






one of the best movies ever made. @Avicenna, highly recommend it (with English captions) 

moral: you have to fight for your rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

^^^Anyone watch this ? curious to know your opinions/comments


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> ^^^Anyone watch this ? curious to know your opinions/comments



I plan to watch it at some point bhai. A bit busy with actual revenue activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## Avicenna

F-6 enthusiast said:


> ^^^Anyone watch this ? curious to know your opinions/comments



I will watch it when I get a chance iA.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> I will watch it when I get a chance iA.
> 
> Thanks!


after you watch it , let me know what you think !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I will tackle that movie sometime tonight.

BTW something just flashed across my mind. A stroke of brilliance...

I will make a special horn for Bangladesh traffic and idiots who throw themselves in front of your car.

It should scream "Mor Madarch*d" really loud instead of a tone. 

@Michael Corleone ki bolen bhai?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> I will tackle that movie sometime tonight.
> 
> BTW something just flashed across my mind. A stroke of brilliance...
> 
> I will make a special horn for Bangladesh traffic and idiots who throw themselves in front of your car.
> 
> It should scream "Mor Madarch*d" really loud instead of a tone.
> 
> @Michael Corleone ki bolen bhai?


Just need to sell teslas with custom audio horns customizable in car interface 😇

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Worth a watch. 

Warning: Bad language, but listen to the points being made.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

some MoUs signed with Italy. 🇮🇹

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449013179330203652

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> I will watch it when I get a chance iA.
> 
> Thanks!


did you watch it ? what did you think of it ? eager to know ppls opinion on this movie


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> did you watch it ? what did you think of it ? eager to know ppls opinion on this movie



OK interesting movie about the Algerian struggle for independence by an Italian (guessing communist) director.

Nice movie - but some aspects of the movie (i.e. where the Algerian children are kicking a French guy rolling on the ground, and the three bombing scenes) are rather disturbing. No one should revel at causing this amount of human suffering - but I guess the end justified the means in a perverse manner. I only watched certain parts of it. It is 3 hours long I think.

The French themselves had gone through Nazi occupation and Auschwitz etc. so why they insisted on keeping the occupation alive is a subject of debate.


----------



## Avicenna

F-6 enthusiast said:


> did you watch it ? what did you think of it ? eager to know ppls opinion on this movie



I haven't man.

Even though I pop in PDF from time to time, I have been super busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Gov focus on buying western armaments from now






also emphasised on buying armaments for geo political reasons. ''Whomever sells weapons to us , should support us geopolitically* '' * looks like some lessons were learnt in 2017

emphasis on: 
1. price 
2. quality 
3 . strategic requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## leonblack08

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Gov focus on buying western armaments from now



What "judhdho biman er jontrangsho" did we buy from France and Germany? The reporter talks about it towards the end of the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> What "judhdho biman er jontrangsho" did we buy from France and Germany?


not sure about la france but we did get the german trainers which the ill-informed public of BD might think as ''otthadooonik juddho biman''

but i'm glad *this is goverment policy now , its official. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> also emphasised on buying armaments for geo political reasons. ''Whomever sells weapons to us , should support us geopolitically* '' *



UK: *sells EFT*

Momen: Ingrej SLAVVVVvvvv!


leonblack08 said:


> What "judhdho biman er jontrangsho" did we buy from France and Germany? The reporter talks about it towards the end of the video.


She started off with "according to SIPRI..." but screwed up the details afterwards. Not reporting anything new.

Anyway, what I like is the media these days is presenting military procurement as a positive and necessity these days. This should help quell the anti-military spending sentiments among the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

leonblack08 said:


> What "judhdho biman er jontrangsho" did we buy from France and Germany? The reporter talks about it towards the end of the video.



Is that not "judhdo" enough for you? 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Avicenna said:


> Is that not "judhdo" enough for you? 🤣
> 
> View attachment 787082



Oh yeah...bhery bhery mussss...ottyadhunik judhdho biman 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Our Ital-Thai Metro-6 construction guy (Chotipat) explored a Chinese restaurant in Dhaka recently. I don't know if you guys can tell me where this is. Shabu Shabu in Dhaka has been there for more than a decade, but I have never been to this place. (Gotta ask real well what be-Halal stuff you're ordering, but grilled Tofu is a safe bet).

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Here is Chotipat trying another Japanese place in Dhaka.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Look at these cars on Dhaka streets - then add 800% VAT to the price to see how much they cost and if Sanghis could afford these in India. Kanjoosi Sanghi Tinpot driving f*ckers would not even have clues to what these are, which are not even high-spec exclusive cars, they are "normal" rides for Dhaka sports car enthusiasts.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


>


so a used g-wagen with ~55K miles will cost (8x£75,000)= £ 600,000 , with that money you're going * limited edition supercar* territory that will appreciate in value (not a regular supercar). 

These rich f*cks have way too much money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> so a used g-wagen with ~55K miles will cost (8x£75,000)= £ 600,000 , with that money you're going * limited edition supercar* territory that will appreciate in value (not a regular supercar).
> 
> These rich f*cks have way too much money.



I know. That is a given, gariber poisha loot korey khai, we know this. Actual price is £675,000 - you have to add the price of the actual vehicle to the 800% VAT.

The point of this post was that a few months ago, some Sanghi idiots were supposing that their $hithole was the greatest car market in the world with Mercedes and BMWs in every driveway and we in Bangladesh all rode around in rickshaws....


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> The point of this post was that a few months ago, some Sanghi idiots were supposing that their $hithole was the greatest car market in the world with Mercedes and BMWs in every driveway


the avg car owner in india probably drives a hyundai or kia sedan or something similar not beemers or mercedes


Bilal9 said:


> and we in Bangladesh all rode around in rickshaws....


and ? there's massive income inequality and the poor people live like serfs ( not that our poor are doing splendid , but the situation isn't as bad as this)









2021 Global Hunger Index: India ranks 101 out of 116 countries, behind Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh


2021 Global Hunger Index: India ranks 101 out of 116 countries, behind Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh India continued to remain in the ‘serious’ category of the index October. 14 2021 Children from a slum stand in queue to get free food in Delhi. | Prakash Singh/AFP The 2021 Global Hunger...



defence.pk






India: Meet Mohit, the 10-yr-old boy who feeds on dog milk - YouTube

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> the avg car owner in india probably drives a hyundai or kia sedan or something similar not beemers or mercedes
> 
> and ? there's massive income inequality and the poor people live like serfs ( not that our poor are doing splendid , but the situation isn't as bad as this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Global Hunger Index: India ranks 101 out of 116 countries, behind Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 2021 Global Hunger Index: India ranks 101 out of 116 countries, behind Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh India continued to remain in the ‘serious’ category of the index October. 14 2021 Children from a slum stand in queue to get free food in Delhi. | Prakash Singh/AFP The 2021 Global Hunger...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India: Meet Mohit, the 10-yr-old boy who feeds on dog milk - YouTube



This is the phenomenon - India was, for such a long time, a $hithole country (with 3% "Hindu" rate of growth) that any small development in India was seen as a "sea-change", like for example people being able to afford normal Kia or Maruti Micro-sedans. This is hard to fathom for Bangladeshis, when our car market was always open to imports and people bought Toyota Publicas and Nissan Sentras with abandon which were commonplace in Dhaka in the seventies.

There was a time not too long ago (even seventies and eighties), Indians had to deposit money and wait three years for the likes of getting a fifties era Ambassador or a Premier Padmini made in India at super-slow rates (some would say hammered together). those were the only cars available in India. Then when they finally got one, it was like a small Diwali celebration with Puja etc. and Ganda Phool on the bonnet, to "bless" the damn thing.

That is why they start boasting about how 'advanced' their India is nowadays....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


>



How old is this? 



Bilal9 said:


> This is the phenomenon - India was, for such a long time, a $hithole country (with 3% "Hindu" rate of growth) that any small development in India was seen as a "sea-change", like for example people being able to afford normal Kia or Maruti Micro-sedans. This is hard to fathom for Bangladeshis, when our car market was always open to imports and people bought Toyota Publicas and Nissan Sentras with abandon which were commonplace in Dhaka in the seventies.
> 
> There was a time not too long ago (even seventies and eighties), Indians had to deposit money and wait three years for the likes of getting a fifties era Ambassador or a Premier Padmini made in India at super-slow rates (some would say hammered together). those were the only cars available in India. Then when they finally got one, it was like a small Diwali celebration with Puja etc. and Ganda Phool on the bonnet, to "bless" the damn thing.
> 
> That is why they start boasting about how 'advanced' their India is nowadays....



Stop coping so hard Billy-boy. We all know that your lot buy just 16,000 cars per year.








Bilal9 said:


> we in Bangladesh all rode around in rickshaws



That's true. There are just 372K cars & 3.2 million motorcycles in the whole of Bangladesh.

No, those cars aren't G-class or Porsches as you make it out to be.














Reconditioned car imports drop by 31pc


At the same time, sale of reconditioned cars has dropped by 67 percent to 20 units per day in the current fiscal year, from 60 units in a day in the last year




www.tbsnews.net





For 5 months between July 2020- November 2020, motor cars sales above 1600 cc= 261+5+118 = 384 cars. Or 921 cars above 1600 cc sold annually in Bangladesh.

Annual Luxury Car sales in India = 38,000 units. 41 times more for 8 times the population.

_The Mercedes-Benz E-Class LWB sedan* was the luxury automobile manufacturer's largest-selling model* in the January to March period of 2021, followed by the Mercedes-Benz C-Class sedan. The Mercedes-Benz GLE was *its best-selling SUV during the same period*, followed by the Mercedes-Benz GLC and the Mercedes-Benz GLS._









Mercedes-Benz India's sales rise 34 per cent in Q1 2021


The Mercedes-Benz E-Class LWB sedan was the luxury automobile manufacturer's largest-selling model in the January to March period of 2021.




www.indiatoday.in





Porsche Showroom in my city- Kochi.








F-6 enthusiast said:


> the avg car owner in india probably drives a hyundai or kia sedan or something similar not beemers or mercedes



Average car owner in Bangladesh- one of just 350K people- owns an''Axion'' & ''fielder''. 









Which is most popular car model in Bangladesh?


Answer: Right now it’s the Toyota Axio: It’s reasonably priced (BDT 1.7 million) compared to it larger cousins the Allion and Premio while having most of their characteristic. It’s hatchback variant, the fielder is also quite popular:




www.quora.com





Really comparable...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SMX 3.0 said:


> How old is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop coping so hard Billy-boy. We all know that your lot buy just 16,000 cars per year.
> 
> View attachment 789358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. There are just 372K cars & 3.2 million motorcycles in the whole of Bangladesh.
> 
> No, those cars aren't G-class or Porsches as you make it out to be.
> 
> View attachment 789356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reconditioned car imports drop by 31pc
> 
> 
> At the same time, sale of reconditioned cars has dropped by 67 percent to 20 units per day in the current fiscal year, from 60 units in a day in the last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tbsnews.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 5 months between July 2020- November 2020, motor cars sales above 1600 cc= 261+5+118 = 384 cars. Or 921 cars above 1600 cc sold annually in Bangladesh.
> 
> Annual Luxury Car sales in India = 38,000 units. 41 times more for 8 times the population.
> 
> _The Mercedes-Benz E-Class LWB sedan* was the luxury automobile manufacturer's largest-selling model* in the January to March period of 2021, followed by the Mercedes-Benz C-Class sedan. The Mercedes-Benz GLE was *its best-selling SUV during the same period*, followed by the Mercedes-Benz GLC and the Mercedes-Benz GLS._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-Benz India's sales rise 34 per cent in Q1 2021
> 
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz E-Class LWB sedan was the luxury automobile manufacturer's largest-selling model in the January to March period of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiatoday.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche Showroom in my city- Kochi.
> 
> View attachment 789359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average car owner in Bangladesh- one of just 350K people- owns an''Axion'' & ''fielder''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is most popular car model in Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> Answer: Right now it’s the Toyota Axio: It’s reasonably priced (BDT 1.7 million) compared to it larger cousins the Allion and Premio while having most of their characteristic. It’s hatchback variant, the fielder is also quite popular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quora.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really comparable...



Am I supposed to be impressed by oily haired IT coolies showing me pictures of a ho-hum Porsche showroom in Kochi? They are a dime a dozen in Dhaka.

Sponge-sandal wearing smelly Indiots showing us Bangladeshis auqaat, now there's a concept. 

Don't compare our standards with Bharati standards....we have slums too, but we don't boast we are a "Supa-Pawa" either....

Here's your real Kochi - enjoy. Kochi Aajkal Amrika ban gia....





















*No RAY of hope ..*

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed by oily haired coolies showing me pictures of a ho-hum Porsche showroom in Kochi? They are a dime a dozen in Dhaka.



Dime a dozen what?? In a country which buys *921 cars above 1600 cc*??  We all know who you are Billy-boy, our population in the ME refer to your ilk as ''Daridrya-vaasi''s. @Chhatrapati

Are you talking about cycle rickshaws aka "limb"orghinis??? Or Latamhar or human hauler or whatever crappy name you call it??  Disgusting rickshaw pulling swamp coolies smelling of grime & dirt, lol









We all know the reality... Here it is for you again.






As for Kochi, From 2013...

_Kerala now accounts for *10% of India’s luxury car sales with sales of over 2,500 vehicles*.









Kochi emerges India's strongest market for BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Jaguar Land Rover


Kochi has beaten all the metros and other cities to emerge as Indias strongest growing market for the likes of BMW, Audi, Mercedes and Jaguar Land Rover.




economictimes.indiatimes.com




_
That's *2.5X the number of all above-1500cc cars *sold in Bangladesh... And Kerala's population is 1/5th of that of Bangladesh.

Also,

_Between its Kochi and Kozhikode showrooms, *BMW dealer Platino Classic sold 550 cars in 2012*._









Kochi's car mile in the fast lane | India News - Times of India


India News: A 15-km potholed stretch near Kochi has transformed into an auto hub with 22 car brands and the country's largest showroom.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com





Pretty sure that Kochi alone can beat entire Bangladesh in the consumption of luxury cars. Aukaat, lol.  

QUOTE="Bilal9, post: 13411843, member: 154508"]
Here's your real Kochi
[/QUOTE]

We all know what a pile of steaming crap your Dhaka is, Billy-Boy...* Is there a single picture of any Bangladeshi human habitation which you can look at & not say yuck?*






A hopeless slum where half the population lives in slums





__





Population living in slums (% of urban population) - Bangladesh | Data


Population living in slums (% of urban population) - Bangladesh from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org





Where 50% of half the population has no access to sanitation.





__





People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh | Data


People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org





So much for aukaat, lol.

As for Kerala:

_Kerala’s rating of HDI is 0.790 is the highest in India, resulting mainly from the vast improvements the state has made in the fields of sanitation, health, education and poverty-reduction









As Kerala turns 60, here are five indicators that set the state apart


Today is the 60th year of the formation of the southern state of Kerala




indianexpress.com




_
Also,

*In Kerala, infant mortality rate is now as good as that in the United States*

Sweatshop coolies cannot even dream of matching up to Kochi, even with all that BBS doctored data. Aukaat mein rah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed by oily haired coolies showing me pictures of a ho-hum Porsche showroom in Kochi? They are a dime a dozen in Dhaka.
> 
> Sponge-sandal wearing smelly Indiots showing us Bangladeshis auqaat, now there's a concept.
> 
> Don't compare our standards with Bharati standards....we have slums too, but we don't boast we are a "Supa-Pawa" either....
> 
> Here's your real Kochi - enjoy. Kochi Aajkal Amrika ban gia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No RAY of hope ..*
> 
> *http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst*


Never heard of this city. 

Pls dont tell me this is the smart city Indians bragging about lol.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

mmr said:


> Pls dont tell me this is the smart city Indians bragging about lol.



A city no larger than your Khulna and yet have a longer metro rail network & a busier airport than your Capital. Aukaat, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mmr

SMX 3.0 said:


> A city no larger than your Khulna and yet have a longer metro rail network & a busier airport than your Capital. Aukaat, lol.


All i see is slum though ha ha.

And no toilets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

mmr said:


> All i see is slum though ha ha.
> 
> And no toilets.







__





People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh | Data


People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org





India 71℅ 

Bangladesh 54%

Kerala where Kochi is located? Well above 95%.

Cry...

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

mmr said:


> Never heard of this city.
> 
> Pls dont tell me this is the smart city Indians bragging about lol.



I don't know where the f*ck it is, guessing some podunk town somewhere in the South.

All this IT Backoffice money has gone to these dehati's heads. This is just too much for them to take !

How convenient it is - to forget, that there is a gigantic stinky, smelly slum, right behind the Indian mall or car dealership these idiots are boasting about.

As If a mall or car dealership is something to boast about, but I have seen Indians do it....hilarious !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mmr

SMX 3.0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh | Data
> 
> 
> People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India 71℅
> 
> Bangladesh 54%
> 
> Kerala where Kochi is located? Well above 95%.
> 
> Cry...


Cry lol why.

Rather feel sorry for the ppl of what ever city you from infested with slum and no toilets.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> some podunk town





Bilal9 said:


> that there is a gigantic stinky, smelly slum



Like this? 









> As If a mall or car dealership is something to boast about, but I have seen Indians do it....hilarious !!


Says the same troll who boasted about this vintage JDM car. Aukaat...  



Bilal9 said:


> As If a mall or car dealership is something to boast about, but I have seen Indians do it....hilarious !!
Click to expand...




mmr said:


> Rather feel sorry for the ppl of what ever city you from infested with slum and no toilets.



Are you describing Bangladesh with 54% sanitation??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> I don't know where the f*ck it is, guessing some podunk town somewhere in the South.
> 
> All this IT Backoffice money has gone to these dehati's heads. This is just too much for them to take !
> 
> How convenient it is - to forget, that there is a gigantic stinky, smelly slum, right behind the Indian mall or car dealership these idiots are boasting about.
> 
> As If a mall or car dealership is something to boast about, but I have seen Indians do it....hilarious !!


Oh i see. 

Also ya pic of German sports car show room but no slum pic lmao. 

I am entertained.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Maira La

SMX 3.0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh | Data
> 
> 
> People using at least basic sanitation services (% of population) - Bangladesh from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India 71℅
> 
> Bangladesh 54%
> 
> Kerala where Kochi is located? Well above 95%.
> 
> Cry...




53% Indians have absolutely no access to toilet. No country, not even African ones, have this much people defecating in the open. This tells me this has much more to do with Indian mainstream *culture* than the massive poverty, hunger and slums that afflict India today.

This very brave Indian girl exposes it all in this TED talk:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

SMX 3.0 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 789570
> 
> 
> 
> Says the same troll who boasted about this vintage JDM car. Aukaat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you describing Bangladesh with 54% sanitation??



Just eff off already - no one has time to engage with your ilk.

Indians like you come begging for jobs in Bangladesh, and then get booted out for overstaying their visas.

Bhikharees as usual, lacking backbones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> Just eff off already - no one has time to engage with your ilk.



@mmr

I don't need to engage with you either. You have agreed with me already.



Bilal9 said:


> Right now we can't boast about middle income country, w*hen Dhaka, our capital, looks like the piece of absolute $hit it does. Even third tier towns in India look better than Dhaka*. "Churi" by AL goondas and mismanagement is the sole cause. Pukur Churi is a better word.
> 
> One has to measure actual measurable progress in ease of doing business, investments and industrial development in Bangladesh, in all of which we measure dead last. Any foreign investor who sees the *horrible disarray with ramshackle unregulated junk buses and chaotic traffic with rickshaws running everywhere *will not be keen to invest locally. Cluster f*ck is the only appropriate word.



Thanks for being honest at least for a single time Billy-boy, I understand how hard is it for you given your lying nature.



> Indians like you come begging for jobs in Bangladesh, and then get booted out for overstaying their visas.



What? Was Felani Khatun an Indian? 


Maira La said:


> 53% Indians have absolutely no access to toilet.



UNICEF data>> Bangladeshi delusions. Not to forget that Bangladesh is a country no one knows about to give a damn. Have a good cry about it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> Just eff off already - no one has time to engage with your ilk.
> 
> Indians like you come begging for jobs in Bangladesh, and then get booted out for overstaying their visas.
> 
> Bhikharees as usual, lacking backbones.


He wont. A typical indian cuck. He get turn on by humiliation. That's why he keep coming here ha ha...get humiliation by bd pak and Chinese posters.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

mmr said:


> He wont. A typical indian cuck. He get turn on by humiliation. That's why he keep coming here ha ha...get humiliation by bd pak and Chinese posters.



lol, products of Op. Searchlight saying this after getting rekt with proper statistics & data.

''Muh 921 luxury cars per year'' delusions got destroyed on the last page. And the same idiot who dragged Indians into the discussion was reduced to saying ''As If a mall or car dealership is something to boast about''...

...And was caught accepting that Dhaka is a shithole.   



Bilal9 said:


> Right now we can't boast about middle income country, when *Dhaka, our capital, looks like the piece of absolute $hit it does. Even third tier towns in India look better than Dhaka*.



Do you want me to search Jamuna Future Park & post the results here?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mmr

Maira La said:


> 53% Indians have absolutely no access to toilet. No country, not even African ones, have this much people defecating in the open. This tells me this has much more to do with Indian mainstream *culture* than the massive poverty, hunger and slums that afflict India today.
> 
> This very brave Indian girl exposes it all in this TED talk:





SMX 3.0 said:


> lol, products of Op. Searchlight saying this after getting rekt with proper statistics & data.
> 
> ''Muh 921 luxury cars per year'' delusions got destroyed on the last page. And the same idiot who dragged Indians into the discussion was reduced to saying ''As If a mall or car dealership is something to boast about''...
> 
> ...And was caught accepting that Dhaka is a shithole.


Losing shit lol. 

I will too if i was living in kochi the slum city and no toilets.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

mmr said:


> Losing shit lol.
> 
> I will too if i was living in kochi the slum city and no toilets.



Talking about least livable Dhaka with no sanitation? 

At least ask your Bilal mian not to spill the beans about the reality of your capital city on a public forum.

*Dhaka, our capital, looks like the piece of absolute $hit it does. Even third-tier towns in India look better than Dhaka*_._

His words, not mine, so no use quoting me. I agree with him this time.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mmr

SMX 3.0 said:


> Talking about least livable Dhaka with no sanitation?
> 
> At least ask your Bilal mian not to spill the beans about the reality of your capital city on a public forum.
> 
> *Dhaka, our capital, looks like the piece of absolute $hit it does. Even third-tier towns in India look better than Dhaka*_._
> 
> His words, not mine, so no use quoting me. I agree with him this time.


 ha ha.

Ok dude. Enjoy life in toilet less slum city of famous kochi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

mmr said:


> ha ha.
> 
> Ok dude. Enjoy life in toilet less slum city of famous kochi.



Don't have time to waste kid. If you don't think Kochi isn't ahead of Dhaka or Dhaka isn't a shithole, convince your compatriot Billy-boy first.

Then I'll take you seriously.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maira La

SMX 3.0 said:


> Don't have time to waste kid. If you don't think Kochi isn't ahead of Dhaka or Dhaka isn't a shithole, convince your compatriot Billy-boy first.
> 
> Then I'll take you seriously.











Angst and Denial in India as It’s Now Officially Poorer Than Bangladesh


Bangladesh, once far behind, just surpassed India in GDP per capita. All the more reason for Modi to focus on the right reforms.




foreignpolicy.com





It's been more than a year, the gap has widened, so should your collective yoni.

Indian illegals from Slumchi and elsewhere are flooding BD as we speak. Need to put the submachine guns at the border to some good use.




mmr said:


> ha ha.
> 
> Ok dude. Enjoy life in toilet less slum city of famous kochi.



I just googled Kochi, can someone please explain to me what the subhuman is proud of?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

Maira La said:


> I just googled Kochi, can someone please explain to me what the subhuman is proud of?



_Kerala’s rating of HDI is 0.790 is the highest in India, resulting mainly from the vast improvements the state has made in the fields of sanitation, health, education and poverty-reduction._

Meanwhile in Slumka






Population living in slums (% of urban population) | Data


Population living in slums (% of urban population) from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org





47% or half the urban population living in slums. How pathetic.






Multidimensional poverty in Kerala- 1.1% (2015-16) 

Meanwhile only 30% of homes have brick- cement walls in Bangladesh. (That's BBS data) 






Do you want me to post more data & humiliate your swampland even more? Or you can call it quits now. 



Maira La said:


> flooding BD as we speak



Talking about the what happened after we opened the barrages?

It's not our girls who get shot and end up hanging from a border fence, is it?



Maira La said:


> It's been more than a year



Please do get the mods to close & delete this thread before boasting about your cooked up GDP figure here.






Questionable BBS GDP Statistics


Bangladesh Bureau of Statistics (BBS) is the main economic statistics agency of Bangladesh responsible for collecting necessary economic data to calculate the GDP. Due to the sheer amount of data collection and calculations involved in coming up with GDP figures, multinational agencies such as...



defence.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maira La

SMX 3.0 said:


> Population living in slums (% of urban population) | Data
> 
> 
> Population living in slums (% of urban population) from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47% or half the urban population living in slums. How pathetic.



It's from 2018 dalit, when BD was slightly poorer than your giant slum nation (I know that's shameful). Now you are poorer, being an Indian you clearly know how your household situation has deteriorated.








Global Hunger Index 2021: India slips to 101st spot, behind Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal


With this, only 15 countries, like Papua New Guinea (102), Afghanistan (103), Nigeria (103), Congo (105), fared worse than India this year.




indianexpress.com





Now go make sanitary pads for your family, can't waste those hard earned paisa on literally everything.
Step away from the PC and help your family dalit. Be a pad man.













Only 15% girls in India had access to sanitary pads during lockdown


The ‘sanitary pad crisis’ highlights the need for a shift to sustainable menstrual products.




scroll.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Maira La said:


> It's from 2018



Again, no one cares about your delusions. 

Half population living in slums, half population having no access to sanitation. 

The reality of Bangladesh that's different from BBS cooked up statistics.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Maira La

SMX 3.0 said:


> Again, no one cares about your delusions.
> 
> Half population living in slums, half population having no access to sanitation.
> 
> The reality of Bangladesh that's different from BBS cooked up statistics.



It's hard to educate dalits. No wonder you accepted the voodoo caste system so readily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Maira La said:


> It's hard to educate dalits. No wonder you accepted the voodoo caste system so readily.



Ok Bongo.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Joy_Bangla said:


> Damn Ranjeet came here to take a dump.
> Now I understand why this Pajeet has obsession on the name “rouqibul”.
> He probably thought Raqibul Hasan is the husband of Shishir.
> 
> View attachment 789668



Guys just 'ignore' this Pajeet and his pointless time-waster garbage posts. 

We've got far more important things to do than waste time with IT coolies....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Joy_Bangla said:


> Damn Ranjeet came here to take a dump.
> Now I understand why this Pajeet has obsession on the name “rouqibul”.
> He probably thought Raqibul Hasan is the husband of Shishir.
> 
> View attachment 789668



Unbelievable that we use our Army helicopter to transport tribal patients. 

In Kanjoosi India - Sanghis would leave them to die on the sidewalk. In fact that is exactly what happened during covid. 

The world openly saw what dung-bath taking, pot banging freaks these Sanghis really are! 

May Allah help Indian Muslims and sane educated Indians from the hands of these fascist freaks !


Joy_Bangla said:


> Probably earns 50 rupees for peddling lies for BJP



Exactly - one of the Pakistani bhais said 2 Rupees per post. 50 Rupees is a lot of money for Kanjoos Sanghis in India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mmr

Joy_Bangla said:


> Probably earns 50 rupees for peddling lies for BJP


50 rupees is lot for slum dwellers. But not enough to build toilets lol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Joy_Bangla said:


> I have never taken them too seriously.
> They are born with defects in their brain
> . Explains why they have the most number of cringy clowns in their country.
> Till then let us enjoy their content



Ewwwww........WTF ?!?

Thanks for making my day ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> Unbelievable that we use our Army helicopter to transport tribal patients.



Quite believable that it's the only thing your air force can do properly.



Bilal9 said:


> Kanjoosi

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Valar.

Joy_Bangla said:


> When your own kind calls you cheap, there is nothing much we can do.



I had always found this guy to be way too effeminate over acting loser type. 

And then on one fine day I found out this 'thing' dated Sunny Leone.

Like dayum bruh seriously....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Valar. said:


> I had always found this guy to be way too effeminate over acting loser type.
> 
> And then on one fine day I found out this 'thing' dated Sunny Leone.
> 
> Like dayum bruh seriously....



"Dated" could just mean they shared meals/drinks at the same table. That is the extent of it IMHO.

And well Ms. Leone - the less said, the better.

Mr. Peters is kind of a "has been" at comedy though... his day has come and gone, if you ask Y gen kids.

The whole "Ha Ha, look at the dumb immigrant" shtick is getting kinda old...


----------



## Black Tornado

Bilal9 said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed by oily haired IT coolies showing me pictures of a ho-hum Porsche showroom in Kochi? They are a dime a dozen in Dhaka.
> 
> Sponge-sandal wearing smelly Indiots showing us Bangladeshis auqaat, now there's a concept.
> 
> Don't compare our standards with Bharati standards....we have slums too, but we don't boast we are a "Supa-Pawa" either....
> 
> Here's your real Kochi - enjoy. Kochi Aajkal Amrika ban gia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No RAY of hope ..*
> 
> *http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst*


Imagine the desperation that you had to type “Kochi slums” on Google for chest beating, slums are there in whole subcontinent, so what’s your point anyway?


Maira La said:


> 53% Indians have absolutely no access to toilet. No country, not even African ones, have this much people defecating in the open. This tells me this has much more to do with Indian mainstream *culture* than the massive poverty, hunger and slums that afflict India today.
> 
> This very brave Indian girl exposes it all in this TED talk:


Imagine a BDiot posting 6 years old video when Swachh Bharat Abhiyan actually was launched, lol, someone’s coping hard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Sudarshan said:


> Imagine the desperation that you had to type “Kochi slums” on Google for chest beating, slums are there in whole subcontinent, so what’s your point anyway?


I mean on face value you're absolutely right 
But coming to Bangladesh forum out of your way and trash talking 
Seems like you're looking for it


----------



## Black Tornado

Sainthood 101 said:


> I mean on face value you're absolutely right
> But coming to Bangladesh forum out of your way and trash talking
> Seems like you're looking for it


Look where it started, someone named Bilal9 was saying Indians p!ss poor, can’t buy anything, but muh Bangladesh ultra rich, Lamborghinis and Ferraris roaring down the streets of Dhaka while Endians pulling rickshaws.


Maira La said:


> It's from 2018 dalit, when BD was slightly poorer than your giant slum nation (I know that's shameful). Now you are poorer, being an Indian you clearly know how your household situation has deteriorated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Hunger Index 2021: India slips to 101st spot, behind Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal
> 
> 
> With this, only 15 countries, like Papua New Guinea (102), Afghanistan (103), Nigeria (103), Congo (105), fared worse than India this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now go make sanitary pads for your family, can't waste those hard earned paisa on literally everything.
> Step away from the PC and help your family dalit. Be a pad man.
> View attachment 789603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 15% girls in India had access to sanitary pads during lockdown
> 
> 
> The ‘sanitary pad crisis’ highlights the need for a shift to sustainable menstrual products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scroll.in


Only a Raqibool can jump like a monkey online with a survey done on Phone calls, prove me wrong if you can, no data in-person was taken, but then some BBS statistics makes some ultra rich that now they want to help Amreeka as well.

And regarding films like Pad Man, they are made to raise awareness for social issues which are not given attention by our society, wonder why didn’t your Dhollywood make one for ultra rich Bangladesh.









Fighting period poverty
 

The ‘Standing Committee on Sexual and Reproductive Health and Rights including HIV and AIDS’ (SCORA), Bangladesh Medical Students' Society (BMSS-Bangladesh) and Wreetu are jointly organising a month-long fundraising initiative 'Project AAROHEE,' to ensure menstrual hygiene through ending period...




thefinancialexpress.com.bd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Sudarshan said:


> Imagine the desperation that you had to type “Kochi slums” on Google for chest beating, slums are there in whole subcontinent, so what’s your point anyway?



Talk to your Sanghi friend and convince him of it. His feet need to be planted in the real India, not in the blue clouds yonder. The pictures of the slums was to remind him what the real India is.

Calling me Raqibool won't help anything in India to improve your economy. It is in the dumps right now, thanks to the Fascist you elected.

How many lucky people in India can afford Porsches? I don't want to waste my breath arguing this. Celebrating the show-offs (gareebon ka huq lootnewallah Banyas) who wouldn't give two $hitz to improve the lives of the people in the slums.

Ask your Sanghi friend not to come here and chest beat about how Indians can afford more luxury cars. Laughable posts by people who can't even afford laptops - posting from cellphones.

He and other Sanghis have been doing these dhokeybaaji and fraud for ages. Stop doing dhokeybaaji, so I won't have to resort to posting real slum pictures as reminder. The whole world knows what India is like, thanks to Sanghis who made Indians die by the millions during covid. The world has seen the dung-bathing, the pot-banging, the nanga sadhus, the hundreds of people floating down your rivers without being cremated.

These are the realities in India. You elected this guy and you made your bed, now you must lay on it.

I have been to India and seen it for real. North, South, East and West. I have been to beaches in India where people use it as their toilet. I know what it is like. Posting pictures of Porsche dealerships won't change my impression of what India is.

The day Indians can come to Bangladesh, pay 800% VAT and buy luxury cars at that price, then we will talk.

If you don't like my posts then "ignore" me. I'm fine with it. I reserve the right to post what I feel is legit, decent, truthful and reasonable.

I have "ignored" some of these Sanghis too, and will do the same for any others who get offensive.


----------



## Black Tornado

Bilal9 said:


> Guys just 'ignore' this Pajeet and his pointless time-waster garbage posts.
> 
> We've got far more important things to do than waste time with IT coolies....


Indian IT Coolies export more in 1 year than your Sonar Bangla in 4 years.


Bilal9 said:


> Talk to your Sanghi friend and convince him of it. His feet need to be planted in the real India, not in the blue clouds yonder. The pictures of the slums was to remind him what the real India is.


What do you mean by “real India”?
By that logic there is slums everywhere in Bangladesh, I mean is there any place in Bangladesh which you can see and don’t feel cringe?

By the way, what’s “Real Bangladesh”?
This:


Spoiler




















 ???


Joy_Bangla said:


> I have never taken them too seriously.
> They are born with defects in their brain
> . Explains why they have the most number of cringy clowns in their country.
> Till then let us enjoy their content


Here’s your friend @ DalalErMaNodi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

Bilal9 said:


> Calling me Raqibool won't help anything in India to improve your economy. It is in the dumps right now, thanks to the Fascist you elected.


Ya, we all know the reality .


Bilal9 said:


> How many lucky people in India can afford Porsches? I don't want to waste my breath arguing this. Gareebon ka huq lootnewallah Banya.


In my country atleast some lucky guy can buy Porche, in Sonar Bangla you have to be extremely lucky to buy even a basic car.


Bilal9 said:


> Ask your Sanghi friend not to come here and chest beat about how Indians can afford more luxury cars. Laughable posts by people who can't even afford laptops - posting from cellphones.


No one was, it’s you who said How India bad
Muh BD good and rich, Indians can’t afford all those expensive vehicles running on Dhaka roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Sudarshan said:


> Ya, we all know the reality .
> 
> In my country atleast some lucky guy can buy Porche, in Sonar Bangla you have to be extremely lucky to buy even a basic car.
> 
> No one was, it’s you who said How India bad
> Muh BD good and rich, Indians can’t afford all those expensive vehicles running on Dhaka roads.



OK this is the end of the pointless conversation.

You are ignored.


----------



## Black Tornado

Bilal9 said:


> OK this is the end of the pointless conversation.
> 
> You are ignored.


I feel rewarded!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Sudarshan said:


> I feel rewarded!



I will just leave this here.






Thank you for providing this subforum with entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> His feet need to be planted in the real India, not in the blue clouds yonder.



Real India where the *percentage of urban population living in slums is far lower than Sonar Bangla*?? That's UN- HABITAT data for you.

I see you are in the US. Why don't you go to the UN HQ and cry a river??



Bilal9 said:


> Calling me Raqibool won't help



Ouch, did that hurt? If you do know what helps, please do share that with your community in the US. Aka "the new face of poverty in the US"



Bilal9 said:


> How many lucky people in India can afford Porsches?



Definitely more than the number of Bangladeshis who can afford a Porsche. Which you were showing off right here.

Did all that show off help the poor people in *47% slum city of Dhaka*??

Consumption of anything starting from motorcycles to smartphones to even energy in your country is 1/3rd to 1/7th of that of India. That's a well known fact.

Posting pics of Vintage Honda Civics & Mitsubishi Lancers won't help proving otherwise Billy-boy.



Bilal9 said:


> Celebrating the show-offs (gareebon ka huq lootnewallah Banyas)



Talking about the owners of Rana plaza? Or the numerous sweatshop owners of Bangladesh? 

The exploitation in your overglorified sweatshops is something well known worldwide Billy-boy. Ask your crony capitalists to share at least a fraction of those GSP quota profit dollars with the poor ladies who work 14 hours a day.



Bilal9 said:


> Laughable posts by people who can't even afford laptops



You didn't have enough the last time you talked about this right? 

5X more per capita consumption of smartphones in India when compared with Bangladesh.

Cry cry cry.


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> I will just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for providing this subforum with entertainment.





Indians provide everyone with their own reasons for entertainment (like this), then they get mad when people make fun of them....

"I vaant to laaaarn Kannadaaa, No Kannadaa, no respect".....took me a while to get what the taxi guy was saying....insert gratuitous doctored video shots of present day Dubai....

Brainless veg-munching fart-bombers....


----------



## SMX 3.0

Sudarshan said:


> In my country atleast some lucky guy can buy Porche, in Sonar Bangla you have to be extremely lucky to buy even a basic car








Leave stuff like motorcycles (300K) & cars (16K), they buy just 8000 trucks an year.

For a country of 163 million.

How is this country run? Like seriously?  And then they claim they are more advanced than anyone else. 

To quote our buddy Billy-boy.



Bilal9 said:


> provide everyone with their own reasons for entertainment (like this)



That's the reason why I even come here. Quite entertaining, this section is.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Indians provide everyone with their own reasons for entertainment (like this), then they get mad when people make fun of them....



Not all Indians.

Just these fookin deluded chumps that come on here to start sh#t.

The reality is all of South Asia has ALOT of work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

Billy-boy:


Bilal9 said:


> Look at these cars on Dhaka streets... they are "normal" rides for Dhaka sports car enthusiasts.



Also Billy- boy:



Bilal9 said:


> Celebrating the show-offs (gareebon ka huq lootnewallah Banyas) who wouldn't give two $hitz to improve the lives of the people in the slums.



It's Bilal Vs Bilal. What more can I say.



@Sudarshan He is occasionally honest though, He once admitted that third tier Indian towns look better than Dhaka (which looks like shit according to him).

To quote our friend @Avicenna



Avicenna said:


> Just these fookin deluded chumps that come on here to start sh#t.



I mean how deluded do one have to be, to claim that streets in his 16K cars consuming country is filled with supercars, lol??

Deluded chimps, truly.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> Not all Indians.
> 
> Just these fookin deluded chumps that come on here to start sh#t.
> 
> The reality is all of South Asia has ALOT of work to do.



Yeah I should say Sanghis instead of all Indians, that isn't fair to all Indians.

India has been hijacked by these idiot Sanghis and is falling farther and farther behind because of it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@bluesky bhai, please provide some context since you live in Japan. Looks like older folks are employed to clean up neighborhoods...


----------



## Bilal9

Three more about zoning and urban living in Japan. Goes to prove that you can live nicely in dense close quarters (even multi-zoned areas) if you know and have the habit of keeping your surroundings clean. One word to describe the Japanese urban living standards is "responsible" (Dayitto-sheel). The video reminds me about Amsterdam (dense and clean as well). Wonderful example about people getting around without cars, just using public transport and bicycles.


----------



## Bilal9

Another interesting video of a young Uzbek Muslim couple and their daily life in Japan


----------



## Michael Corleone

SMX 3.0 said:


> How old is this?


I’m sorry you impoverished tata driving slum dwellers never heard of JDM

Anyways…. Guys here’s an interesting video

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SMX 3.0

Michael Corleone said:


> I’m sorry you impoverished tata driving slum dwellers never heard of JDM



I understand your obsession with used and abused stuff, a true reflection of the absolute state of your country, lol.

Can't expect better cars on the streets of least livable Dhaka, at least it's better than those rickety rickshaws.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

SMX 3.0 said:


> I understand your obsession with used and abused stuff, a true reflection of the absolute state of your country, lol.
> 
> Can't expect better cars on the streets of least livable Dhaka, at least it's better than those rickety rickshaws.
> 
> View attachment 791068


I won’t be discussing car with a dumbass who understand nothing about what’s being told to him. Stick to your crappy death traps lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I won’t be discussing car with a dumbass who understand nothing about what’s being told to him. Stick to your crappy death traps lol



These Sanghi f*ckers - all they get is what their fascist leader puts in their ears. Dumba$$ dehati morons.

They think India is the car manufacturing epitome of the world when most of their low grade tinpot death-trap products can't pass simple EU crash tests and gets zero stars in them. I wouldn't touch their third-rate econobox "cars" with a ten foot pole even if someone gave them to me. I value my life a bit more. I feel sorry for Indians who are forced to buy these, and have no other choice than to buy from corner-cutting dhokeybaaj Banyas who don't have to abide by any safety regulations. Rate of death in Indian highways accidents is horrific, typically there are no survivors.

Meanwhile Chinese auto brands are going head-to-head with the likes of Tesla and style-wise beating even German luxury brands. And these Sanghi idiots think they can catch up with the Chinese....

They think Chandrayaan, Mangalyaan, Gaganayaan are huge "aaccheeeww-men" when Indian beaches are filled with human poo and people are dying by the millions due to covid. As if everyone else in the world will give props to Sanghi-land if they put a couple of people in orbit and think that it's now the epicenter of global tek-na-lajee! Fascist leaders and gullible Sanghi f*ckers. Great combo! 






First graduate a few notches up from being 100th hunger level $hithole....then talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> These Sanghi f*ckers - all they get is what their fascist leader puts in their ears. Dumba$$ dehati morons.
> 
> They think India is the car manufacturing epitome of the world when most of their low grade tinpot death-trap products can't pass simple EU crash tests and gets zero stars in them. I wouldn't touch their third-rate econobox "cars" with a ten foot pole even if someone gave them to me. I value my life a bit more. I feel sorry for Indians who are forced to buy these, and have no other choice than to buy from corner-cutting dhokeybaaj Banyas who don't have to abide by any safety regulations. Rate of death in Indian highways accidents is horrific, typically there are no survivors.
> 
> Meanwhile Chinese auto brands are going head-to-head with the likes of Tesla and style-wise beating even German luxury brands. And these Sanghi idiots think they can catch up with the Chinese....
> 
> They think Chandrayaan, Mangalyaan, Gaganayaan are huge "aaccheeeww-men" when Indian beaches are filled with human poo and people are dying by the millions due to covid. As if everyone else in the world will give props to Sanghi-land if they put a couple of people in orbit and think that it's now the epicenter of global tek-na-lajee! Fascist leaders and gullible Sanghi f*ckers. Great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First graduate a few notches up from being 100th hunger level $hithole....then talk.



Guys - you have to understand why gullible Indians like Modi so much and why back to Hinduism roots is so important for some Indians. I just posted an article, read it and you will understand.









Modi Is on a Civilisational Mission – Please Excuse a Few Grand Lies


I found this brilliant piece on what drives Modi and his supporters. Wonderfully explained by Sonali Ranade for non-Indians like myself. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Where we see fibs, myths, and exaggerated...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> These Sanghi f*ckers - all they get is what their fascist leader puts in their ears. Dumba$$ dehati morons.
> 
> They think India is the car manufacturing epitome of the world when most of their low grade tinpot death-trap products can't pass simple EU crash tests and gets zero stars in them. I wouldn't touch their third-rate econobox "cars" with a ten foot pole even if someone gave them to me. I value my life a bit more. I feel sorry for Indians who are forced to buy these, and have no other choice than to buy from corner-cutting dhokeybaaj Banyas who don't have to abide by any safety regulations. Rate of death in Indian highways accidents is horrific, typically there are no survivors.
> 
> Meanwhile Chinese auto brands are going head-to-head with the likes of Tesla and style-wise beating even German luxury brands. And these Sanghi idiots think they can catch up with the Chinese....
> 
> They think Chandrayaan, Mangalyaan, Gaganayaan are huge "aaccheeeww-men" when Indian beaches are filled with human poo and people are dying by the millions due to covid. As if everyone else in the world will give props to Sanghi-land if they put a couple of people in orbit and think that it's now the epicenter of global tek-na-lajee! Fascist leaders and gullible Sanghi f*ckers. Great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First graduate a few notches up from being 100th hunger level $hithole....then talk.


You do realize hongkong export more then india it self right?

Dont waste time fighting with these ppl. They do same argument with Chinese ppl too...just go on YouTube and see how indians are creating verbal diariah everyday...start with there fav channel wion lmao..

These report by indians about china is so cringworthy and comment sections are always gold to read...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> These Sanghi....
> 
> <<ignoring butthurt Bangladeshi ramblings>>



Cry harder Billy-boy. Your worth is as low as the crash ratings of your nation's favourite mode of transport: rickshaws...

Rickshawdesh... 






Our cars pass GNCAP tests with flying colors. 









Mahindra XUV700 Internal Safety Test Hints at a 5-Star NCAP Score


This video shows an internal safety test of Mahindra XUV700 which could mean that the XUV700 could be the next 5-star NCAP-rated SUV.




www.carblogindia.com










Have you fixed your $hitty city of Dhaka yet BTW??



Bilal9 said:


> Right now we can't boast about middle income country, when Dhaka, our capital, looks like the piece of absolute $hit it does. Even third tier towns in India look better than Dhaka.



I understand the butthurt about Gaganyaan & Chandrayaan, something your intellectually deficient ilk can only dream about...

Imagine being so piss poor to not afford sanitation for half your population & still spending 2 billion annually (or an exorbitant $5.3 billion per GW) to set up a nuclear power plant which you can't afford or operate without assistance. 






$1.93 billion or 4% of annual budget spend on funding an NPP.

And these morons don't even have enough technological capabilities & skilled manpower as a nation to produce basic agricultural machinery like power tillers & reapers. 

_Dr Mohammad Saidur Rahman of Agriculture University said, "*We are not yet technologically capable enough to manufacture heavy agricultural machinery domestically*. So we need to draw in foreign companies for investment. _"









Farm mechanisation awaits investment boom


A Tk3,020 crore farm mechanisation project will provide 52,000 agro equipment to farmers within 2025 at subsidised rates




www.tbsnews.net





Just normal things in Bangladesh. Can't even manufacture agricultural machinery, wants nuclear reactor.

Stay within your Aukaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> I won’t be discussing car with a dumbass who understand nothing about what’s being told to him. Stick to your crappy death traps lol



The one JDM car he is calling 'old' and posting Haha on, he definitely won't be able to afford with 800% VAT. Better not to waste our time talking with these idiots, the context is totally missing. Bunch of cchagols.


mmr said:


> You do realize hongkong export more then india it self right?
> 
> Dont waste time fighting with these ppl. They do same argument with Chinese ppl too...just go on YouTube and see how indians are creating verbal diariah everyday...start with there fav channel wion lmao..
> 
> These report by indians about china is so cringworthy and comment sections are always gold to read...



The whole world is laughing at these dehati idiots feeble attempts to compare their $hithole to China. I don't know why they even try. Cringeworthy is the right word. From now on I will call these "2 Rupee per post" posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> The one JDM car he is calling 'old' and posting Haha on, he definitely won't be able to afford with 800% VAT.



I see you are high on copium.

Your nation can afford just 16,000 used cars an year, that too mostly sub 1500 cc crappy ones. Stitching underwear in sweatshops can only take you that far. 



Bilal9 said:


> The whole world is laughing



Did you reduce the world to that swampy $hithole of yours? Last time I checked, your ilk was weeping about getting screwed by India. Did you like this years barrage gate opening festivities??

At least make Dhaka look better than a third tier Indian town before opening your mouth wide & spewing non sense, Billy boy- those are your words, not mine. 

Or maybe try establishing enough technological capabilities to manufacture an effing tractor domestically. So much for "Muh Asian Tiger Economy"... 



SMX 3.0 said:


> "*We are not yet technologically capable enough to manufacture heavy agricultural machinery domestically*."


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> The one JDM car he is calling 'old' and posting Haha on, he definitely won't be able to afford with 800% VAT. Better not to waste our time talking with these idiots, the context is totally missing. Bunch of cchagols.
> 
> 
> The whole world is laughing at these dehati idiots feeble attempts to compare their $hithole to China. I don't know why they even try. Cringeworthy is the right word. From now on I will call these "2 Rupee per post" posters.


Dude doesn’t even know the significance of that particular jdm lol need we say more?
Ironic he calls it old when this is what they drive 




they made these tin cans into 21st century. Enough said

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> Guys - you have to understand why gullible Indians like Modi so much and why back to Hinduism roots is so important for some Indians. I just posted an article, read it and you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi Is on a Civilisational Mission – Please Excuse a Few Grand Lies
> 
> 
> I found this brilliant piece on what drives Modi and his supporters. Wonderfully explained by Sonali Ranade for non-Indians like myself. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Where we see fibs, myths, and exaggerated...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Indians can believe in modi all they want. But it wont make any difference. Just look at how they cry about boycott china on daily basis and end up import everything from china. 




Bilal9 said:


> The one JDM car he is calling 'old' and posting Haha on, he definitely won't be able to afford with 800% VAT. Better not to waste our time talking with these idiots, the context is totally missing. Bunch of cchagols.
> 
> 
> The whole world is laughing at these dehati idiots feeble attempts to compare their $hithole to China. I don't know why they even try. Cringeworthy is the right word. From now on I will call these "2 Rupee per post" posters.


Ya endia is definitely taking over china lol.

This Slumdog see one or two German sports cars and start to call kerala or kochi aka the slum city modern or advanced lol.

*exports of goods and services*, based on World Bank's data 2019

_




Hong Kong_649,022.69






India546,033.12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

SMX 3.0 said:


> I see you are high on copium.
> 
> Your nation can afford just 16,000 used cars an year, that too mostly sub 1500 cc crappy ones. Stitching underwear in sweatshops can only take you that far.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you reduce the world to that swampy $hithole of yours? Last time I checked, your ilk was weeping about getting screwed by India. Did you like this years barrage gate opening festivities??
> 
> At least make Dhaka look better than a third tier Indian town before opening your mouth wide & spewing non sense, Billy boy- those are your words, not mine.
> 
> Or maybe try establishing enough technological capabilities to manufacture an effing tractor domestically. So much for "Muh Asian Tiger Economy"...



@SMX 3.0 buddy why do you insist on receiving tight slaps every time you shamelessly return here and run your Haha mouth off to get your 2 Rupees per post?

I've been to India and in fact most Bangladeshis here have too. Why do you keep pushing the same BS to us again, and again, and again?

Look at these micro deathtraps colliding like tinpot toys here in a highway pile-up and see for yourself how the cheap Indian flimsy tinfoil microcars turn into disposable crap and how many people get out from each tiny one (I think I saw something like seven adults and three babies get out of a Maruti Microbus). 

All brought to you courtesy of Chinese cellphone technology. 

Also courtesy of your Dhan-Kuber Banyas minting money on the backs of poor Indians who have no recourse but to buy these deathtraps, devoid of any safety device regulations that are standard in every country. 

Country running on mouthful of glorified theory (one billion zillion paaa-tint!) but piss-poor practice.

Wah - Superpower indeed.

Highway safety re-invented in India.

Cops couldn't be located within 50 miles.

If this is not an indisciplined $hithole then what is....people screaming at the top of their lungs, "Roko roko" (Stop, stop).

Bangladesh is a 3rd world country because it is what it is.

We don't delude ourselves by calling our country a superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Michael Corleone said:


> Dude doesn’t even know the significance of that particular jdm lol need we say more?
> Ironic he calls it old when this is what they drive
> View attachment 791452
> 
> they made these tin cans into 21st century. Enough said



Ah - welcome to 1954, based on the Morris Oxford Series III Model in the UK. Still running in India and that is India for you. Probably slowest thing on Indian roads.

Don't forget this one either. Premier Padmini, based on the Fiat 1100, vintage 1964. Wuttta Beuutttyyy !





And Sanghi dada accusing us of hosting rickshaws, as if rickshaws are absent in super-advanced India...  






These are in Delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Valar.

Joy_Bangla said:


> Account probably shared by multiple person or Pajeet is retarded. He will comment and come 3hours later to give Haha reacts



There is an Indian poster here by the name of Zapper whom I once gave 3 Haha's on a indian defence related thread. Went to sleep, woke up, checked PDF again and was surprised to see 92 Haha's on all my past comments. I LOLed and moved on. In the evening got logged in again, and saw 60 more Haha's by the same guy. Didn't bother and that was the last time he gave me Haha's. TBH, 152 reactions in a day are not that bad,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

mmr said:


> good thing china knows how to handle slum dogs and record all the pics and video..now they slowly dripping those evidence on social media. still slum dogs saying its fake lol and photo shop. How shameless toilet less ppl can be ha ha


theyll go as far as calling their own soldiers ''actors''. if there are pics , there certainly is video confessions of servicemen with rank and id number. slow drip just as you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## mmr

F-6 enthusiast said:


> theyll go as far as calling their own soldiers ''actors''. if there are pics , there certainly is video confessions of servicemen with rank and id number. slow drip just as you said.


Pics clearly shows Slumdog mighty soldiers simply bend down and want to take it any way china like to give lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Valar. said:


> There is an Indian poster here by the name of Zapper whom I once gave 3 Haha's on a indian defence related thread. Went to sleep, woke up, checked PDF again and was surprised to see 92 Haha's on all my past comments. I LOLed and moved on. In the evening got logged in again, and saw 60 more Haha's by the same guy. Didn't bother and that was the last time he gave me Haha's. TBH, 152 reactions in a day are not that bad,



I bet RSS has IT propaganda cells all over the place posting Haha reactions. This Haha army can win against China by issuing Haha's alone, no need for bullets or guns!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> I bet RSS has IT propaganda cells all over the place posting Haha reactions. This Haha army can win against China by issuing Haha's alone, no need for bullets or guns!


Well they ban TIK TOK lol

But nothing else. Boycott china my ***. 









Despite tension, India-China trade crosses $100 bn


Despite a military standoff, India-China trade crossed the $100-billion mark in October this year, according to the data released by China’s General Administration of Customs (GAC) on Sunday.




www.tribuneindia.com

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Valar. said:


> There is an Indian poster here by the name of Zapper whom I once gave 3 Haha's on a indian defence related thread. Went to sleep, woke up, checked PDF again and was surprised to see 92 Haha's on all my past comments. I LOLed and moved on. In the evening got logged in again, and saw 60 more Haha's by the same guy. Didn't bother and that was the last time he gave me Haha's. TBH, 152 reactions in a day are not that bad,



Man you are really rent-free in that dude's head! who has that much time honestly!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

lonelyman said:


> pal, you think too high value of sangris
> For 2 rupees get his faces slapped is nothing, he would gladly earn
> 
> for 2 rupees, he would sold his mother



Yeah - I can't say I disagree... 


leonblack08 said:


> Man you are really rent-free in that dude's head! who has that much time honestly!



If each Haha is Rs.2 then this guy earned 152X2 = 304 Rupees !

Paydirt ! He made bank !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## sunny40

Sudarshan said:


> Look where it started, someone named Bilal9 was saying Indians p!ss poor, can’t buy anything, but muh Bangladesh ultra rich, Lamborghinis and Ferraris roaring down the streets of Dhaka while Endians pulling rickshaws.
> 
> Only a Raqibool can jump like a monkey online with a survey done on Phone calls, prove me wrong if you can, no data in-person was taken, but then some BBS statistics makes some ultra rich that now they want to help Amreeka as well.
> 
> And regarding films like Pad Man, they are made to raise awareness for social issues which are not given attention by our society, wonder why didn’t your Dhollywood make one for ultra rich Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting period poverty
> 
> 
> The ‘Standing Committee on Sexual and Reproductive Health and Rights including HIV and AIDS’ (SCORA), Bangladesh Medical Students' Society (BMSS-Bangladesh) and Wreetu are jointly organising a month-long fundraising initiative 'Project AAROHEE,' to ensure menstrual hygiene through ending period...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefinancialexpress.com.bd


Bro why you are giving reply to that bilal9 guy??!! He is an ignorant guy, who always want some attantion. I saw his comments, It's totally irrelevant and bogus. He only know 2 words RSS and BJP. Anyways , Don't need to give him any kind of reply, just let him talk whatever he want, no one cares.


----------



## Bilal9

No comment needed, proof is in the pudding...


----------



## Bilal9

You guys remember Priya Saha, that RSS idiot who complained to Trump about Hindus disappearing from Bangladesh. Well here are the details, she was backpedalling furiously after the incident and basically was made persona-non-grata by the Hindu-Christian-Buddhist Unity Council in Bangladesh after the fact. She's also facing a couple of sedition cases.









Interfaith council expels Bangladeshi activist who met Trump during State Dept. Ministerial


The Hindu Buddhist Christian Unity Council in Bangladesh expelled one of its organizing secretaries after she told U S President Donald Trump in the Oval Office that 37 million people have ...




www.christianpost.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh wins 6 medals in Mathematics Olympiad
# Bangladesh tops among South Asian countries

*Bangladesh won one silver and five bronze medals in the 61st International Mathematical Olympiad held from St. Petersburg, Russia*. With a total score of 116, *Bangladesh is ranked 36th out of 108 countries*. Bangladesh tops the list of South Asian countries. Among others, Sri Lanka is ranked 81st, Pakistan 72nd, Myanmar 91st and Nepal 102nd. 

India did not participate this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

In the *Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot* category.....3 people got injured in Kolkata divvying up Hilsa fish portions....








And in further news, Husband wife relationship yehi hota hai. Husband stops onion export on zero notice and wife rewards husbands behavior with thousands of tons in Hilsa exports, although there is demand for plenty of Hilsa at home.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh is gradually moving ahead of the world average production of paddy, wheat and maize. Bangladesh ranks 3rd in the world in rice production, 1st in world in Hilsa fish production, 2nd in world in jute production, 2nd in world in overall freshwater fish production, 3rd in world in vegetable production, 7th in world in potato production, 7th in world in mango production. Bangladesh is also at the forefront of flood, drought, salinity and disaster tolerant crop varieties.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> You guys remember Priya Saha, that RSS idiot who complained to Trump about Hindus disappearing from Bangladesh. Well here are the details, she was backpedalling furiously after the incident and basically was made persona-non-grata by the Hindu-Christian-Buddhist Unity Council in Bangladesh after the fact. She's also facing a couple of sedition cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interfaith council expels Bangladeshi activist who met Trump during State Dept. Ministerial
> 
> 
> The Hindu Buddhist Christian Unity Council in Bangladesh expelled one of its organizing secretaries after she told U S President Donald Trump in the Oval Office that 37 million people have ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christianpost.com



LOL...she didn't take into account that SHW won't be happy with her theatrics. Just another lying garbage in RAW's payroll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

@Atlas bhai - get a load of this. I think this site is floated by that RAW guy Subir Bhowmik.....they are smoking a fat ganza piece....RASTA style. Old fake news but interesting nonetheless...the things these idiots come up with, they are naturals at weaving stories historically....

https://theeasternlink.com/top-secret-dhaka-suburb-meeting-worry-bangladesh-agencies/


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi Mural in Hamtramck, Michigan. The city has 20% Bangladeshi population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Stories of two up-and-coming Bangladeshi-American political appointees

*Duluth City Councilwoman Azrin Awal *and *NYC Councilwoman Shahana Hanif.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Duluth City Council candidate Azrin Awal hopes to make history by becoming the first Asian American to win office.*

Azrin Awal, 25, serves on the Duluth NAACP Board and has advocated around issues of sexual violence and housing access. While Awal collected the most votes in August’s DFL primary, she says her campaign has run into anti-Islamic bigotry on Facebook.




By HIBAH ANSARI OCTOBER 15, 2021



Azrin Awal, 25, is a student and immigrant from Bangladesh running for Duluth City Council. Credit: Azrin Awal Campaign

Get Sahan Journal stories delivered to your inbox.

Azrin Awal, a City Council candidate in Duluth, all but ruled out a career in politics by the time she was in third grade. Hailing from Bangladesh, she had just found out she could never be president, since she wasn’t born in the United States.

“I was a little peeved, given the fact that I’ve been here since I was three years old,” Awal, 25, said with a laugh. “Any child who’s come to the U.S. under the age of five, this is our home.”

Over the years, she found other ways to stay active, while pursuing a public health degree at the University of Minnesota in Duluth. She never considered running for city council at such a young age, until she started receiving calls urging her to run for an open position in Duluth.

“The first call I got, I was like, ‘_I don’t know if I can do that’_,” Awal said. “And then boom—all these calls started coming in from mentors and peers.”

Awal is a youth advocate and public health undergraduate student running for an open seat on Duluth’s City Council as a DFL-endorsed, progressive candidate. Two other candidates are vying for two open seats on November 2: incumbent Terese Tomanek, board chair of the Lake Superior College Foundation; and Joe Macor, a foster care business owner in Duluth.

Awal, an immigrant from Bangladesh who moved to Duluth to attend college, received the most votes during the primaries in August (at 24 percent). If elected, she’ll become the first Asian American and Muslim City Councilmember in Duluth’s 165-year history.

Just 0.4 percent behind, Tomanek received 23.69 percent of the votes. Macor won 21 percent. Tim Meyer, who emerged as a fourth candidate in the primaries with 8 percent of votes, withdrew from the race in August. His name will still be on the ballot.

Duluth, known as the San Francisco of the Midwest for its similar hilltop-to-water topography, is situated on the shore of Lake Superior in Minnesota. The population of about 85,000 is 88 percent white and10 percent people of color. The Asian community makes up just under 2 percent, according to Minnesota Compass, a demographics research agency. About 3 percent of residents in Duluth are foreign-born, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.

Awal said she’s found success in the race so far by building a diverse coalition of supporters in Duluth. Still, she’s been struggling with the pitfalls of running for office as a Muslim woman who wears the hijab. She has experienced feelings of tokenization as well as Islamophobic memes attacking her on Facebook.

“I’m recognizing why queer, immigrants, Black, people of color, Indigenous folks don’t run,” for office, Awal said. “There are so many barriers for us to run and for us to be professional in this. All that being said, my team is working really hard and we’re running an amazing campaign.”

*Growing up in the Twin Cities*
Awal’s father, Mohammed Awal, immigrated to New York City from Bangladesh in 1991. Awal and her mother, Tobassuma Bari, followed in 1999, as the family moved to Minneapolis. Awal grew up in the Maple Grove area.

“My family in Bangladesh, they were merchants, they were spiritual leaders, they were freedom fighters,” Awal said. “They fought for their independence and the right to speak their language and be present, authentically, as themselves. That was something that I carried forward when I came here.”

Awal describes her family as working class. They previously owned an Indian restaurant in Maple Grove called Kabob & Curry, which they had to let go during the Great Recession. Like other immigrant families, Awal noticed at an early age that her parents left their family and support systems behind for the American Dream, “whatever this American dream is,” Awal said.

Awal’s cousin, Mahzabin Khan, describes Awal as “passionate” and “selfless.” Khan hadn’t spent much time with Awal growing up, since she lived in Bangladesh until 2013, when she started school at Winona State University as an international student. Khan spent weekends, summer vacations, Eid, and other holidays with Awal’s family.

Khan said she felt welcomed and safe in Awal’s home, despite the fact that she didn’t know the family well at first. She remembered the house always being open as Awal’s parents often hosted friends. Awal, who’s close in age to Khan, especially looked out for her.

“I have a tough shell. But she has an aura that is so safe and accepting that she was able to crack me overnight,” Khan said of Awal.

Khan also remembered Awal being the type of person who “loves to sign up for things,” like presentations and volunteer opportunities. She connected easily with people. Khan wasn’t surprised to learn that Awal would be running for office.

Awal’s childhood friend Nawshin Sharif agreed: “It’s something that I expected to happen. I was more so wondering when it would.”
Sharif always anticipated a call from Awal saying she was running for something or other.

“She called me and she said, _I’m finally doing it_. Of course, Azrin can be super dramatic,” Sharif joked. “The way she said it made me think she got proposed to.”

Sharif, who’s known Awal since they were both 12 years old, said Awal has never been one to shy away from speaking up at school. Sharif said Awal was always happy to talk about Islam with people at school and would wear her cultural clothing to homecoming dances.
When Awal moved to Duluth for college, she found new ways to use her voice.

*Coursework to campaigns*

Awal said she couldn’t afford to go to college outside of Minnesota, but she still “wanted to leave the nest.” She got into the University of Minnesota Duluth and decided she would stay two years before transferring to another school. “Then I ended up falling in love with Duluth,” she said. She’s been living there for six years.

Awal helped found the university’s chapter of the NAACP and now serves on the Duluth NAACP Board. She worked as an advocate for the Program for Aid to Victims of Sexual Assault on campus. As a student, Awal also helped push for the Homeless Persons’ Bill of Rights in Duluth.
While Awal finished her coursework last year, she can’t officially graduate until she pays off her tuition. So she’s currently working full time at Life House, a nonprofit that serves at-risk youth experiencing homelessness. She also works at Mentor North, an organization that connects youth with mentors in the community.

On the weekends, Awal cooks healthy meals at Individual Nutrition, a community-based meal delivery service.

Awal said the issues she’s prioritizing on her campaign platform come from her personal experience living in Duluth as a college student. She couldn’t afford to live on campus and struggled to find a safe apartment. She often dealt with water leaks and bed bug infestations.
“There was a time when I didn’t have housing because my landlord wanted to make renovations,” Awal said. “For three months, I didn’t have a place to stay.”

She resorted to sleeping in her friends’ cars or on their couches.

“We have a housing crisis in Duluth,” Awal said, noting a lack of single-unit family homes and low-income housing. “But there’s a lot of high-end housing coming in—that’s not helping our constituents.”

As someone who didn’t have a car in college, Awal is committed to expanding transportation access by improving public transit lines and creating more-walkable neighborhoods.

Awal has also called for the city to accelerate its role in addressing climate change. If elected, she said she will push for the city to better prepare for extreme weather events and work on decreasing carbon emissions.

Awal said she looks at all these issues through a racial and class “equity lens,” a concern at the center of her platform.

*‘You really put your body out there’*
Engulfed in the nonprofit sphere, Awal was surprised to receive an increasing number of calls earlier in the year telling her to run for City Council. The calls came from mentors, peers, and former city officials, with their political views ranging from moderate to liberal to progressive.

Zack Filipovich, Duluth’s youngest City Council president, was first elected in 2013 and won again in 2017. He announced in April that he won’t be running for reelection. With a liberal, DFL-endorsed councilmember off the ballot, Azrin stood out as a potential progressive candidate the party could back.

”She is running a very well-oiled campaign,” Filipovich said. “It’s awesome to see her voice coming through in this election cycle.”
Filipovich predicts building more affordable housing will be the main priority facing the incoming council, one of Awal’s major campaign platform issues.

Awal hesitated to run at first, and it wasn’t just because she felt she was too young.

“The majority of the people who approached me were white,” Awal said. “There was a part of me that was like:_ “Am I being tokenized here?’_”
She brushed off the thought and said she would instead use the opportunity to push for progressive change, especially for immigrants and communities of color. The people who convinced her to run, she added, were her mentors who’ve known Awal for a long time. “They have my best interests at heart.”

“You really put your body out there,” she said. “Especially when you hold diverse identities that the normative culture is not used to.”

The pushback hasn’t been easy for Awal. Since announcing her run, Awal has dealt with hate-filled messages and Islamophobic memes circulating on social media. The numbers show there’s support for Awal in Duluth, but the Facebook posts suggest otherwise.

Awal shared some of the memes with Sahan Journal. In one, a photoshopped flyer reads “Vote for Azrin Awal” with “Duluth Sharia City Council” written under it. On the flyer, Awal’s face merges with that of U.S. Representative Ilhan Omar.

Another post invented an image of a newscast, showing a photo of the Taliban’s recent takeover of the Afghan government. The poster photoshopped in an old profile picture dug up from Awal’s Facebook account. The fake headline reads, “Celebrating with friends. Azrin Awal makes history.”

“I’m getting a lot of pushback,” Awal said. “But I’m also opening people’s minds and forcing people to reevaluate what equity means.”

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








https://www.shahanafrombk.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

F-15E Strike Eagle said:


> @Bilal9 @bluesky @Destranator
> 
> SUPPPPPP I’m back guys ( SpaceMan18) 👌

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

F-15E Strike Eagle said:


> @Bilal9 @bluesky @Destranator
> 
> SUPPPPPP I’m back guys ( SpaceMan18) 👌


Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladesh wins 6 medals in Mathematics Olympiad


Was there any Hindu Bangladeshi in the team?

I am asking because if it is then indians will say:
See he is hindu, India is also of hindus so he will move to India. So India won and Bangladesh lost 😂.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

F-15E Strike Eagle said:


> @Bilal9 @bluesky @Destranator
> 
> SUPPPPPP I’m back guys ( SpaceMan18) 👌



Masha'Allah glad to have you back. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Bilal9 said:


> Masha'Allah glad to have you back. 👍


he should not have been so blatant --crowing verging on mocking, look I am so clever that none can tell I'm a dupe id-- in the open. next time leave it a "secret"


----------



## Bilal9

I found this sort of hilarious from a passenger on the Dhaka-Barisal Green Line Launch...ah, Bangladesh....

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Joe Shearer, @Atlas, @bluesky bhais look at this guy's analysis on what constitutes nationalism in Bangladesh. Well said. Sorry Bangla only.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> @Joe Shearer, @Atlas, @bluesky bhais look at this guy's analysis on what constitutes nationalism in Bangladesh. Well said. Sorry Bangla only.


@Bilal9 ভাই, ধন্যবাদ ভিডিও পোষ্ট করার জন্য। উপমহাদেশের চরম বাস্ততবা হল দেশপ্রেম আর জাতীয়তাবাদের মানে উগ্রতা আর ঘৃনা ছড়ানো।

তবে এই কথা আপনি স্বীকার করতে পারবেন না। স্বীকার করলে আপনাকে বিশেষণে বিশেষায়িত (নেম কলিং) করা হবে।

আপনাকে মৌলবাদী ডাকা হবে, যদিও যারা ডাকবে তারাই সবচেয়ে বড় মৌলবাদী। যদিও এই অবস্থার কিছু উন্নতি দৃশ্যমান হচ্ছে, তবু মিডিয়া এখনো এদের কন্ট্রোলে, আর নিকট ভবিষ্যতে এদের হাত থেকে মুক্তির রাস্তা দেখি না আমি ( যেই সরকারই আসুক সবাই এদের কাছে অসহায়)। অবশ্য সাধারণ মানুষ এদের কেয়ার করে না, তবে আপনি যদি কিছুটা ভাল পজিশনে থাকেন,তবে আপনার মুখে তালা মারা বাধ্যতামূলক!

আমি শুধু এটুকুই বলতে চাই, সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই। হোক না সে মানুষ বাংলাদেশী, বা পাকিস্তানি বা ভারতীয় বা অন্য কোন দেশের।

আমি ততক্ষণ তাকে সমান চোখে দেখব যতক্ষণ না সে ক্রাইম করছে। আরেকটা মোস্ট ইম্পর্ট্যান্ট কথা হল, বাবার পাপে সন্তান কে ঘৃণা করার শিক্ষাও ইসলাম দেয় না। সেখানে কতিপয় লোকের দুষ্কৃকর্মের জন্য গোটা একটা জাতিকে নিয়ে বিদ্বেষ পোষণের শিক্ষা যদি দেশ প্রেম আর জাতীয়তাবাদের অংশ হয়, তবে আমি বলব যে তেমন দেশপ্রেমিক বা জাতীয়তাবাদী হবার কোন ইচ্ছা আমার কেন ,কোন সুস্থ মানুষেরই থাকা উচিত নয়!

দেশের কথা বাদই দিলাম, আমার পাশের বাড়ির লোক কাউকে খুন বা ধর্ষণ করেছে,সেই দোষ নিশ্চয় আমার বা আমার বংশধরের নয়!

তেমনি আমি যা করি সব ন্যায্য কাজ করি, সেটা আরো বিপদজনক ধারণা! এটা একটা ক্রাইম।

আর এ থেকেই এক দল পাকিস্তানি ( এই ফোরামে) যেমন মুক্তিযুদ্ধের পুরা যুদ্ধাপরাধ কে অস্বীকার করছে ( বেশির ভাগই আমার ব্লক লিস্টে আছে) , ঠিক আমাদের দেশেও এই ধরনের কিছু লোক আছে, যারা বিহারিদের উপর সব ধরণের অত্যাচার কে অস্বীকার করছে। এরা কেউ মানুষ নয়, জাস্ট মানুষের মত দেখতে কিছু হিংস্র জানোয়ার।

সব শেষে এটাই বলতে চাই যে, আমি বিশ্বাস করি,* "সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই।"! *আমাদের সবার আগে উচিত মানুষ হবার চেষ্টা করা। 

সেটা না করে যেটা করা হয় সেগুলা আসলে রেইসিজম বা বর্ণবাদ।

বর্ণবাদের নানা ধরণ আছে, শুধু গায়ের রঙের মধ্যে সেটা সীমাবদ্ধ নয়। আর এই ঘৃনার চর্চাই মানুষ কে জানোয়ারে পরিনত করে।

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


>


@Bilal9 ভাই, এই ভিডিওর কথা গুলো মুলত আমারই কথা; বিশেষ করে মুর্তিপুজার ব্যপার টা আমি এখানেই নানা ভাবে বলার চেষ্টা করেছি। যেমন রাজনৈতিক মুর্তি পুজা , ধর্মীয় মোল্লাদের মুর্তি পুজা, মানে এক কথায় পাগলের মত অনুসরণ করে উন্মত্ত আচরণ করা! ফেসবুকে এমন লোক ভুরি ভুরি পাবেন! বড় বড় চোর যারা লাভের আশা করে তারা ছাড়াও সাধারন লোকের সংখ্যাও কম না। তবে এ নিয়ে কথা বলতে গেলে আলোচনা বিশাল আকার ধারন করবে।

বাকিগুলোর সাথেও একমত।

তবে একটা ব্যাপার পরিষ্কার হল না, জানার জন্য প্রশ্ন করছি, জানলে প্লিজ বুঝিয়ে বলবেন।

উপমহাদেশের মত চীনেও কি এই শ্রেনী বৈষম্য আছে, যেমনটা এই ভদ্রলোক দাবী করেছেন? থাকলে আমি অবাক হব!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

He is right. Aachhey. Tobey mulotoh sreni boishommo. Jati boishommo sub continent er moto otota prokot na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> He is right. Aachhey. Tobey mulotoh sreni boishommo. Jati boishommo sub continent er moto otota prokot na.


Bujhesi bhai , dhonnobaad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

@F-15E Strike Eagle , আইসাই আবার লালবাতি জ্বলছে কেন ভাইজান? নিজের ওয়ার্নিং এর মেয়াদ দেখেন, না হলে এর পর তো আরো লং টাইম লাগবে ফিরতে।

ওয়ার্নিং এর মেয়াদ থাকাকালীন আরেক ওয়ার্নিং খেলে আগের টার সাথে পয়েন্ট যোগ হয়ে দীর্ঘায়িত হয় ব্যাপার টা! মানে ধরেন ৩ পয়েন্ট থাকলে ৪০ দিন পার হবার আগে আরেক ওয়ার্নিং খেলে নতুন ওয়ার্নিং পয়েন্ট পুরাতন গুলার সাথে যোগ হয়!

এগুলো হিসাবে না ধরলে বেশিরভাগ সময় গোলাপি থাকবেন।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Atlas said:


> "সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই।"!


আপনি ভুল কথা লিখেছেন কেন? "সবার উপরে আমি সত্য তাহার উপরে কেউ নাই " এটাই সত্যি কথা বলে বাংলাদেশের লোকেরা বিশ্বাস করে থাকে । অন্য জাতির ব্যাপারে আমি বিশেষ কথা বলতে বা মন্তব্য করতে আগ্রহী নই। আমাদের নিজেদের সন্বন্ধে কথা বলাই বেশি দরকার। আয়নার সামনে তাকালে আমি আমাদের এই চেহারায় পাই এবং এটাই আমার দেশের লোকের কাছে ভীষণ একটা জাতীয়বাদ। 

Joy Bangladesh!!!!!!

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

bluesky said:


> আপনি ভুল কথা লিখেছেন কেন? "সবার উপরে আমি সত্য তাহার উপরে কেউ নাই " এটাই সত্যি কথা বলে বাংলাদেশের লোকেরা বিশ্বাস করে থাকে । অন্য জাতির ব্যাপারে আমি বিশেষ কথা বলতে বা মন্তব্য করতে আগ্রহী নই। আমাদের নিজেদের সন্বন্ধে কথা বলাই বেশি দরকার। আয়নার সামনে তাকালে আমি আমাদের এই চেহারায় পাই এবং এটাই আমার দেশের লোকের কাছে ভীষণ একটা জাতীয়বাদ।
> 
> Joy Bangladesh!!!!!!


কথা আপনি ভুল বলেন নাই। বাস্তবতা কে একটা মাত্র বাক্যে প্রকাশ করে দিয়েছেন!

যতদিন আমরা এই *"আমিত্ব"* থেকে বের হতে না পারব, আমাদের প্রকৃত অর্থে কোন মুক্তি নেই!

(তবে সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য তাহার উপরে নাই, ব্যক্তিগত ভাবে এই কথাটা আমি বিশ্বাস করি, আর সেটাই আগের মন্তব্যে বলেছি।)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Today's match was a thriller one.Really 
enjoyed it.

Commentary was biased though but again it was a another fun to hear the commentary.
#wonderful match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

@bluesky , Read this news thoroughly. And please write your opinion!









পাকিস্তানকে হারিয়ে যা বললেন রুমানা-সালমা


মাহমুদউল্লাহ বাহিনী না পারলেও ঠিকই পারলেন সালমা-জ্যোতিরা।




www.jugantor.com





পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে বিজয় টা নাকি এদের দ্বিগুন অনুভুতি। তা খেলা কি যুদ্ধ, নাকি আমরা পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে এখনো যুদ্ধ করছি? এই কথাগুলোও সম্ভবত, "আমিত্ব" থেকেই বলা!

এসব চলতে থাকলে সেদিন বেশি দুরে নয় যেদিন বাংলাদেশ দলের বিরুদ্ধে দেশের ভেতরেই পাকিস্তান বা অন্য দলের সমর্থন আরো বাড়তেই থাকবে।"রাজাকার, আলবদর, পাকিস্তানের জারজ সন্তান" এসব বিশেষণে বিশেষায়িত করেও লাভ হবে না।

বেশিরভাগ মানুষ এমনিতেই এসব করেনা, কিছু মানুষের সীমাহীন ঔদ্ধত্যের জবাব দিতেই করে।

মুক্তিযুদ্ধ আর ধর্ম কিছু মানুষের কাছে অন্যকে হেয় করা আর আমিত্ব জাহির করার একটা বড় হাতিয়ার হয়ে গেছে বাংলাদেশে!


@Bilal9 ভাই, আপনি কি বলেন?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

Atlas said:


> পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে বিজয় টা নাকি এদের দ্বিগুন অনুভুতি। তা খেলা কি যুদ্ধ, নাকি আমরা পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে এখনো যুদ্ধ করছি? এই কথাগুলোও সম্ভবত, "আমিত্ব" থেকেই বলা!


Please watch a video where Pakistan former PM Nawaz Sharif speaks on the winning of Pak team against the BD team.

Please note what and many Pakistanis say and what our stupid monkeys say on a similar topic.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> @bluesky , Read this news thoroughly. And please write your opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> পাকিস্তানকে হারিয়ে যা বললেন রুমানা-সালমা
> 
> 
> মাহমুদউল্লাহ বাহিনী না পারলেও ঠিকই পারলেন সালমা-জ্যোতিরা।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jugantor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে বিজয় টা নাকি এদের দ্বিগুন অনুভুতি। তা খেলা কি যুদ্ধ, নাকি আমরা পাকিস্তানের বিরুদ্ধে এখনো যুদ্ধ করছি? এই কথাগুলোও সম্ভবত, "আমিত্ব" থেকেই বলা!
> 
> এসব চলতে থাকলে সেদিন বেশি দুরে নয় যেদিন বাংলাদেশ দলের বিরুদ্ধে দেশের ভেতরেই পাকিস্তান বা অন্য দলের সমর্থন আরো বাড়তেই থাকবে।"রাজাকার, আলবদর, পাকিস্তানের জারজ সন্তান" এসব বিশেষণে বিশেষায়িত করেও লাভ হবে না।
> 
> বেশিরভাগ মানুষ এমনিতেই এসব করেনা, কিছু মানুষের সীমাহীন ঔদ্ধত্যের জবাব দিতেই করে।
> 
> মুক্তিযুদ্ধ আর ধর্ম কিছু মানুষের কাছে অন্যকে হেয় করা আর আমিত্ব জাহির করার একটা বড় হাতিয়ার হয়ে গেছে বাংলাদেশে!
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 ভাই, আপনি কি বলেন?



আমি সম্পূর্ণ একমত। চেতনাবাজদের স্ট্রাটেজি ফেল হয়ে গিয়েছে এটা তো পরিষ্কার। জোর করে আর প্রোপাগান্ডা দিয়ে মানুষকে ব্রেইনওয়াশ করার চেষ্টা বন্ধ করা উচিত। 

আজকালকার নতুন প্রজন্ম অনেক চালাক। ওদেরকে যুক্তি দিয়ে না বোঝালে কিচ্ছুই একসেপ্ট করবেনা। শাড়ি আর লুঙ্গি দিয়ে ভোট কেনার দিন শেষ। 

মানুষকে RAB এর ভয় দেখিয়ে হয়তো কাবু করা যায় , কিন্তু মন বদলানো অনেক কঠিন।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Today's match was a thriller one.Really
> enjoyed it.
> 
> Commentary was biased though but again it was a another fun to hear the commentary.
> #wonderful match


I watched the opening part of it first 4 overs 

Dudes were congratulating batsmen for runs via edges 

Saying what a beautiful shot- I am like WTF is wrong with you

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

bluesky said:


> Please watch a video where Pakistan former PM Nawaz Sharif speaks on the winning of Pak team against the BD team.
> 
> Please note what and many Pakistanis say and what our stupid monkeys say on a similar topic.


It's an evidence that in general Pakistanis are more liberal and tolerant than we are!

In Bangladesh still people don't have *any level* of tolerance ( it varies on situation though) . As if you carefully observe the mudslinging between internal political party supporters ( BAL, BNP etc etc ) , you will see how dirty it can be. Let alone the chetona hatred which is more vicious than religious fanaticism nowadays!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> It's an evidence that in general Pakistanis are more liberal and tolerant than we are!
> 
> In Bangladesh still people don't have *any level* of tolerance ( it varies on situation though) . As if you carefully observe the mudslinging between internal political party supporters ( BAL, BNP etc etc ) , you will see how dirty it can be. Let alone the chetona hatred which is more vicious than religious fanaticism nowadays!



Years and years of anti-Pakistani propaganda @Atlas bhai, which was the only sympathy vote getting mechanism for this woman and her minority sycophants.

This also means to some degree, that sane, educated and open minded people in Bangladesh are either really disgusted with politics or have left the country. It will take time for the negative brain-washing to wear off among clueless pseudo educated in Bangladesh. 

We must also ensure there is more people-to-people contact and cultural/educational exchanges with Pakistan involving young people (twenty somethings). Otherwise this India-related brainwashing (Pakistanis are enemies) will be hard to get rid of in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Years and years of anti-Pakistani propaganda @Atlas bhai, which was the only sympathy vote getting mechanism for this woman and her minority sycophants.


@Bilal9 Bhai , I would rather say it was camouflage to divert indian attention! You see Bangabandhu sheikh Mujib died ,just after normalizing relationship!

Common people are led by passion , and they will believe what they will be made to believe!


Bilal9 said:


> This also means to some degree, that sane, educated and open minded people in Bangladesh are either really disgusted with politics or have left the country. It will take time for the negative brain-washing to wear off among clueless pseudo educated in Bangladesh.


Exactly , whole heartedly agree.



Bilal9 said:


> We must also ensure there is more people-to-people contact and cultural/educational exchanges with Pakistan involving young people (twenty somethings). Otherwise this India-related brainwashing (Pakistanis are enemies) will be hard to get rid of in Bangladesh.


Again Bhai exactly my words!

Now please take a look at their lament! Lament that why other than 2/3 ministers why Bangladesh govt isn't giving statement against these cases ; while headline is why do we need Pakistani high commission in Bangladesh. 

You will realize that Bangladesh govt ( Read Hasina) are on it's way.

Just for the sake of Bangladesh and Pakistan relationship that will prevent Indian aggressive behavior ,for the sake of end of chetona business , pray that Hasina remain alive and remain in power for at least one more term! Then watch the game between India and Bangladesh ( inimical game) !






সাথে এই নিউজটাও পড়েন। দালাল দের আহাজারি দেখেন!  

@Bilal9 ভাই।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 ভাই, ধন্যবাদ ভিডিও পোষ্ট করার জন্য। উপমহাদেশের চরম বাস্ততবা হল দেশপ্রেম আর জাতীয়তাবাদের মানে উগ্রতা আর ঘৃনা ছড়ানো।
> 
> তবে এই কথা আপনি স্বীকার করতে পারবেন না। স্বীকার করলে আপনাকে বিশেষণে বিশেষায়িত (নেম কলিং) করা হবে।
> 
> আপনাকে মৌলবাদী ডাকা হবে, যদিও যারা ডাকবে তারাই সবচেয়ে বড় মৌলবাদী। যদিও এই অবস্থার কিছু উন্নতি দৃশ্যমান হচ্ছে, তবু মিডিয়া এখনো এদের কন্ট্রোলে, আর নিকট ভবিষ্যতে এদের হাত থেকে মুক্তির রাস্তা দেখি না আমি ( যেই সরকারই আসুক সবাই এদের কাছে অসহায়)। অবশ্য সাধারণ মানুষ এদের কেয়ার করে না, তবে আপনি যদি কিছুটা ভাল পজিশনে থাকেন,তবে আপনার মুখে তালা মারা বাধ্যতামূলক!
> 
> আমি শুধু এটুকুই বলতে চাই, সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই। হোক না সে মানুষ বাংলাদেশী, বা পাকিস্তানি বা ভারতীয় বা অন্য কোন দেশের।
> 
> আমি ততক্ষণ তাকে সমান চোখে দেখব যতক্ষণ না সে ক্রাইম করছে। আরেকটা মোস্ট ইম্পর্ট্যান্ট কথা হল, বাবার পাপে সন্তান কে ঘৃণা করার শিক্ষাও ইসলাম দেয় না। সেখানে কতিপয় লোকের দুষ্কৃকর্মের জন্য গোটা একটা জাতিকে নিয়ে বিদ্বেষ পোষণের শিক্ষা যদি দেশ প্রেম আর জাতীয়তাবাদের অংশ হয়, তবে আমি বলব যে তেমন দেশপ্রেমিক বা জাতীয়তাবাদী হবার কোন ইচ্ছা আমার কেন ,কোন সুস্থ মানুষেরই থাকা উচিত নয়!
> 
> দেশের কথা বাদই দিলাম, আমার পাশের বাড়ির লোক কাউকে খুন বা ধর্ষণ করেছে,সেই দোষ নিশ্চয় আমার বা আমার বংশধরের নয়!
> 
> তেমনি আমি যা করি সব ন্যায্য কাজ করি, সেটা আরো বিপদজনক ধারণা! এটা একটা ক্রাইম।
> 
> আর এ থেকেই এক দল পাকিস্তানি ( এই ফোরামে) যেমন মুক্তিযুদ্ধের পুরা যুদ্ধাপরাধ কে অস্বীকার করছে ( বেশির ভাগই আমার ব্লক লিস্টে আছে) , ঠিক আমাদের দেশেও এই ধরনের কিছু লোক আছে, যারা বিহারিদের উপর সব ধরণের অত্যাচার কে অস্বীকার করছে। এরা কেউ মানুষ নয়, জাস্ট মানুষের মত দেখতে কিছু হিংস্র জানোয়ার।
> 
> সব শেষে এটাই বলতে চাই যে, আমি বিশ্বাস করি,* "সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই।"! *আমাদের সবার আগে উচিত মানুষ হবার চেষ্টা করা।
> 
> সেটা না করে যেটা করা হয় সেগুলা আসলে রেইসিজম বা বর্ণবাদ।
> 
> বর্ণবাদের নানা ধরণ আছে, শুধু গায়ের রঙের মধ্যে সেটা সীমাবদ্ধ নয়। আর এই ঘৃনার চর্চাই মানুষ কে জানোয়ারে পরিনত করে।



এটলাস ভাই আপনি অনেক সময় নিয়ে অনেক জ্ঞানগর্ভ কথা লিখেছেন । 

এর পরে আমার কিছু বলাটা হয়তো ধৃষ্টতা হবে। 

তবে আমি আপনার সাথে এই চেতনাবাজদের কার্যকলাপ এর ব্যাপারে সম্পূর্ণ একমত। 

এরা আমাদের দেশের নতুন প্রজন্মের মানসিকতার অনেক ক্ষতি করে দিয়ে গেল। 

আমাদের নতুন প্রজন্মের এসব মানসিক প্রতিবন্ধকতা কাটিয়ে উঠতে ম্যালা সময় লাগবে।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> এটলাস ভাই আপনি অনেক সময় নিয়ে অনেক জ্ঞানগর্ভ কথা লিখেছেন ।


@Bilal9 ভাই, আমি ক্ষুদ্র মানুষ, নিজের যুক্তিতে যা আসে তাই বলি। আপনি উদার আর ভাল মনের মানুষ তাই এটা বললেন। তবু সদয় কথা গুলির জন্য অনেক ধন্যবাদ ভাই!


Bilal9 said:


> তবে আমি আপনার সাথে এই চেতনাবাজদের কার্যকলাপ এর ব্যাপারে সম্পূর্ণ একমত।
> 
> এরা আমাদের দেশের নতুন প্রজন্মের মানসিকতার অনেক ক্ষতি করে দিয়ে গেল।
> 
> আমাদের নতুন প্রজন্মের এসব মানসিক প্রতিবন্ধকতা কাটিয়ে উঠতে ম্যালা সময় লাগবে।


না ভাই,চেতনা বাজ কিন্তু আমাদের তরুন প্রজন্মের খুব অল্প সংখ্যক মানু্ষই আছে। বাকিরা কেউই এমন না।

বরং আমি মনে করি নতুন প্রজন্মের মানুষ দের মধ্য থেকে আমরা দুর্নীতি মুক্ত ভাল মানুষ পাব ইনশাল্লাহ!

দেখেন ভিপি নুরের কোটা বিরোধী আন্দোলন, এর পর বাচ্চাদের নিরাপদ সড়ক আন্দোলন সবই কিন্তু নতুন প্রজন্মই করেছে।

আর বিষাক্ত সাপ সব প্রজন্মেই থাকে, এদের সংখ্যা খুবই কম। আর এরাও ইনশাল্লাহ নিউট্রালাইজড হয়ে যাবে।
চীন যত শক্তিশালী হবে, তত ভারতের প্রভাব ক্ষীন থেকে ক্ষীনতর হবে, আর এইসব দালাল গুলোও নিস্প্রভ হয়ে যাবে। 

যদিও আমি আপসেট, তবু আমার মনে হয় মহিলা ক্রিকেট দল জাস্ট রাজনৈতিক নেক নজর পাবার আশাতেই এই কথা বলেছে। তবে এরা দ্রুতই বুঝে যাবে যে, বাংলাদেশের রাজনৈতিক গতিপথ বদলে গেছে।

বাকিটা আল্লাহ ভরসা।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 Bhai , I would rather say it was camouflage to divert indian attention! You see Bangabandhu sheikh Mujib died ,just after normalizing relationship!
> 
> Common people are led by passion , and they will believe what they will be made to believe!
> 
> Exactly , whole heartedly agree.
> 
> 
> Again Bhai exactly my words!
> 
> Now please take a look at their lament! Lament that why other than 2/3 ministers why Bangladesh govt isn't giving statement against these cases ; while headline is why do we need Pakistani high commission in Bangladesh.
> 
> You will realize that Bangladesh govt ( Read Hasina) are on it's way.
> 
> Just for the sake of Bangladesh and Pakistan relationship that will prevent Indian aggressive behavior ,for the sake of end of chetona business , pray that Hasina remain alive and remain in power for at least one more term! Then watch the game between India and Bangladesh ( inimical game) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> সাথে এই নিউজটাও পড়েন। দালাল দের আহাজারি দেখেন!
> 
> @Bilal9 ভাই।



Ei Manik er to 1971 e jonmo hoi nai, shey muktijoddha hoi kibhabey? 

Eguli Bharoter dalal chhara ar ki? 

Khali "Marattok, Marattok are Marattok". 

Is Supporting Pakistan a crime? A seditious act? 

Bunch of Sanghi-shill conspiracy theorists. The panic is hilarious. 

Welcome to 2021, these Chetona idiots can't use propaganda BS like back in the 1970's, everyone has a cellphone and social media nowadays.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Ei Manik er to 1971 e jonmo hoi nai, shey muktijoddha hoi kibhabey?
> 
> Eguli Bharoter dalal chhara ar ki?
> 
> Khali "Marattok, Marattok are Marattok".
> 
> Is Supporting Pakistan a crime? A seditious act?
> 
> Bunch of Sanghi-shill conspiracy theorists. The panic is hilarious.
> 
> Welcome to 2021, these Chetona idiots can't use propaganda BS like back in the 1970's, everyone has a cellphone and social media nowadays.


Kisu bolar nai re bhai. Sob somvober ei deshe osomvob kisu na. 1971 sal er por jonmo niao mukti zoddha ar razakar howa possible ekmatro Bangladesh ei! 

Obossho er ekta benefit o ase @Bilal9 bhai, ar seta holo esob zoto bolbe era, sadharon manush toto troll korbe , hasahasi korbe, ar toto eder (chetona) base durbol hobe.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> Kisu bolar nai re bhai. Sob somvober ei deshe osomvob kisu na. 1971 sal er por jonmo niao mukti zoddha ar razakar howa possible ekmatro Bangladesh ei!
> 
> Obossho er ekta benefit o ase @Bilal9 bhai, ar seta holo esob zoto bolbe era, sadharon manush toto troll korbe , hasahasi korbe, ar toto eder (chetona) base durbol hobe.



পায়ের নিচের মাটি সরে যাইতেসে, তাই কান্নাকাটি করতেসে।

এইসব দালালি করার দিন শেষ অনেক আগেই।

এখনো ঘোরের মধ্যে আছে - খবর হয় নাই।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Avicenna

https://twitter.com/Based_Bengali



WTF is this?

@Bilal9


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> https://twitter.com/Based_Bengali
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is this?
> 
> @Bilal9



Just another rabid Hindutva extremist proud of being "Brahmin" but only online.

Spends all day on twitter.

Plans to "dismantle" not only Pakistan and Bangladesh but entire population of "Abrahamic religions". In reality can't do jack.

Doesn't realize that Bheekh Mangey Sanghi govt. gets most of its remittances from Islamic and "Abrahamic" majority countries, including Bangladesh. Which is the main source of funding for their 3rd world govt.

Also, their defence tek-na-lajee savior Israel is also an "Abrahamic" country.

These people are so extreme, they consider Modi and Amit Shah as pacifist.

In real life if you met these 5' 2" people you'd pity them. Self-hate is the start and root of all hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Long time no post

Started a new job as a metallurgical scientist at an automotive supplier company. Get to live/work in China (dalian, yay!), Mexico (yay!), Czech Republic (okay), and Germany (meh). 

I was sitting my PhD viva few weeks ago. Did the 1st part, a1-hour public presentation. Went really well. Then I got called in for the private viva. It turned out, the University made a massive f*ckup. They didn't actually send my PhD thesis, they've sent a minor document instead. So my final viva is postponed to early December.

I can't wait to get this over with. 6 years of stress, this saga needs to end!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Long time no post
> 
> Started a new job as a metallurgical scientist at an automotive supplier company. Get to live/work in China (dalian, yay!), Mexico (yay!), Czech Republic (okay), and Germany (meh).
> 
> I was sitting my PhD viva few weeks ago. Did the 1st part, a1-hour public presentation. Went really well. Then I got called in for the private viva. It turned out, the University made a massive f*ckup. They didn't actually send my PhD thesis, they've sent a minor document instead. So my final viva is postponed to early December.
> 
> I can't wait to get this over with. 6 years of stress, this saga needs to end!!



Sorry to hear this, hope everything works out soon.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 ভাই, ধন্যবাদ ভিডিও পোষ্ট করার জন্য। উপমহাদেশের চরম বাস্ততবা হল দেশপ্রেম আর জাতীয়তাবাদের মানে উগ্রতা আর ঘৃনা ছড়ানো।
> 
> তবে এই কথা আপনি স্বীকার করতে পারবেন না। স্বীকার করলে আপনাকে বিশেষণে বিশেষায়িত (নেম কলিং) করা হবে।
> 
> আপনাকে মৌলবাদী ডাকা হবে, যদিও যারা ডাকবে তারাই সবচেয়ে বড় মৌলবাদী। যদিও এই অবস্থার কিছু উন্নতি দৃশ্যমান হচ্ছে, তবু মিডিয়া এখনো এদের কন্ট্রোলে, আর নিকট ভবিষ্যতে এদের হাত থেকে মুক্তির রাস্তা দেখি না আমি ( যেই সরকারই আসুক সবাই এদের কাছে অসহায়)। অবশ্য সাধারণ মানুষ এদের কেয়ার করে না, তবে আপনি যদি কিছুটা ভাল পজিশনে থাকেন,তবে আপনার মুখে তালা মারা বাধ্যতামূলক!
> 
> আমি শুধু এটুকুই বলতে চাই, সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই। হোক না সে মানুষ বাংলাদেশী, বা পাকিস্তানি বা ভারতীয় বা অন্য কোন দেশের।
> 
> আমি ততক্ষণ তাকে সমান চোখে দেখব যতক্ষণ না সে ক্রাইম করছে। আরেকটা মোস্ট ইম্পর্ট্যান্ট কথা হল, বাবার পাপে সন্তান কে ঘৃণা করার শিক্ষাও ইসলাম দেয় না। সেখানে কতিপয় লোকের দুষ্কৃকর্মের জন্য গোটা একটা জাতিকে নিয়ে বিদ্বেষ পোষণের শিক্ষা যদি দেশ প্রেম আর জাতীয়তাবাদের অংশ হয়, তবে আমি বলব যে তেমন দেশপ্রেমিক বা জাতীয়তাবাদী হবার কোন ইচ্ছা আমার কেন ,কোন সুস্থ মানুষেরই থাকা উচিত নয়!
> 
> দেশের কথা বাদই দিলাম, আমার পাশের বাড়ির লোক কাউকে খুন বা ধর্ষণ করেছে,সেই দোষ নিশ্চয় আমার বা আমার বংশধরের নয়!
> 
> তেমনি আমি যা করি সব ন্যায্য কাজ করি, সেটা আরো বিপদজনক ধারণা! এটা একটা ক্রাইম।
> 
> আর এ থেকেই এক দল পাকিস্তানি ( এই ফোরামে) যেমন মুক্তিযুদ্ধের পুরা যুদ্ধাপরাধ কে অস্বীকার করছে ( বেশির ভাগই আমার ব্লক লিস্টে আছে) , ঠিক আমাদের দেশেও এই ধরনের কিছু লোক আছে, যারা বিহারিদের উপর সব ধরণের অত্যাচার কে অস্বীকার করছে। এরা কেউ মানুষ নয়, জাস্ট মানুষের মত দেখতে কিছু হিংস্র জানোয়ার।
> 
> সব শেষে এটাই বলতে চাই যে, আমি বিশ্বাস করি,* "সবার উপর মানুষ সত্য, তাহার উপর নাই।"! *আমাদের সবার আগে উচিত মানুষ হবার চেষ্টা করা।
> 
> সেটা না করে যেটা করা হয় সেগুলা আসলে রেইসিজম বা বর্ণবাদ।
> 
> বর্ণবাদের নানা ধরণ আছে, শুধু গায়ের রঙের মধ্যে সেটা সীমাবদ্ধ নয়। আর এই ঘৃনার চর্চাই মানুষ কে জানোয়ারে পরিনত করে।



অত্যন্ত ভালো বলেছেন; প্রথম বক্তা'ও ভালো বলেছেন, এবং ব্যাপারটা আপনি সুন্দর ব্যাখ্যা করছেন।

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> অত্যন্ত ভালো বলেছেন; প্রথম বক্তা'ও ভালো বলেছেন, এবং ব্যাপারটা আপনি সুন্দর ব্যাখ্যা করছেন।


@Joe Shearer, অনেক ধন্যবাদ দাদা! অনেকদিন পরে দেখলাম আপনাকে দাদা। আশা করি ভাল আছেন, এবং শারীরিক ভাবে সুস্থ আছেন। ভাল থাকুন নিরন্তর, আন্তরিক প্রার্থনা রইল।

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

PDF said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1000945437423242


Can you stop this meme guy?
He is single handedly responsible for ruining Bangladeshi image- but he is frickin hilarious
First time I heard about this guy was on this roasting channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Sainthood 101 said:


> Can you stop this meme guy?
> He is single handedly responsible for ruining Bangladeshi image- but he is frickin hilarious
> First time I heard about this guy was on this roasting channel



This guy used to be a videotape check-out guy at some small-town tape rental shop in Bangladesh. Enough said....

Just goes to show how far down social media capability reached in Bangladesh. Farmers working in knee-deep mud take meme selfies and post them on Tiktok. You cannot stop these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Another video of same person.
Very inspiring!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> Another video of same person.
> Very inspiring!



I agreed with everything - except the fact that he said that next generation in Bangladesh is "F*cked". That was his exact wording.

I have many reasons why I believe that, but let's not go into it here right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Meanwhile in Odisha,,,,

*Indian wedding music blamed for death of 63 chickens*
AFP

Published at 03:36 pm November 24th, 2021






Members of a brass band sit on a truck before performing at a wedding *AFP*

Ranjit Kumar Parida says the band party was blasting out "ear-splitting noise" as it passed his poultry farm.

A traditional Indian wedding procession with pumping music, fireworks, dancing and a marching brass band in shiny jackets has been blamed for the death of 63 chickens.

Ranjit Kumar Parida said the party was blasting out "ear-splitting noise" as it passed his poultry farm in the eastern state of Odisha shortly before midnight on Sunday.

"I asked the band operators to lower the volume as the music was too noisy and terrifying the chickens. But they did not listen and the groom's friends shouted at me," Parida told AFP.

*A vet told Parida the chickens had died of a heart attack, and he filed a police complaint after the wedding organisers refused to pay compensation.*

Zoology professor Suryakanta Mishra, who has authored a book on animal behaviour, told the Hindustan Times that *loud noise increases the risk of cardiovascular disease in birds. *

"Chickens are governed by a circadian rhythm that is controlled by the natural light/dark cycle of day and night.

"Sudden excitement or stress due to loud music could disrupt their biological clock," Mishra said.

The story had a happy ending -- except for the chickens -- after police convinced the warring parties to "solve the matter mutually".

"We have not initiated any action as (the poultry farmer) withdrew the complaint," police official Droupadi Das said.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So - the lesson is, you gotta be vewy vewy quiet around chicks!

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*গরু বিমানের কাছে গেল কীভাবে, তদন্তে কমিটি হচ্ছে; ৪ আনসার প্রত্যাহার*
জ্যেষ্ঠ প্রতিবেদক ও কক্সবাজার প্রতিনিধি বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকম
Published: 01 Dec 2021 04:48 PM BdST Updated: 01 Dec 2021 09:32 PM BdST





কক্সবাজার বিমানবন্দর। ফাইল ছবি

*কক্সবাজার বিমানবন্দরের রানওয়েতে উড্ডয়নের সময় বিমানের সঙ্গে গরুর ধাক্কা লাগার ঘটনা তদন্তে কমিটি গঠন হচ্ছে। তার আগে দায়িত্বে অবহেলার কারণে চার আনসার সদস্যকে প্রত্যাহার করা হয়েছে।*
​ওই বিমানবন্দরের রানওয়েতে চলে যাওয়া ওই গরু দুটির মালিককেও খোঁজা হচ্ছে। তবে কেউ এখনও গরুগুলোর মালিকানার দাবি নিয়ে আসেনি।
বিমান বাংলাদেশ এয়ারলাইন্সের (ফ্লাইট নং বিজি ৪৩৪) বোয়িং ৭৩৭ উড়োজাহাজটি মঙ্গলবার সন্ধ্যায় কক্সবাজার রানওয়ে থেকে উড্ডয়নের সময় বিমানটির ডানপাশের পাখার সঙ্গে দুটি গরুর ধাক্কা লাগে। গরু দুটি মারা গেলেও বিমানটি নিরাপদেই যাত্রীদের নিয়ে ঢাকায় আসে।

বিরল এই ঘটনার বিষয়ে পদক্ষেপ জানতে চাইলে কক্সবাজার বিমানবন্দরের ব্যবস্থাপক গোলাম মুর্তুজা বুধবার বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকমকে বলেন, “ওই ঘটনায় নিরাপত্তার দায়িত্বে থাকা চার আনসার সদস্যকে বিমানবন্দর থেকে প্রত্যাহার করা হয়েছে। আর একটি তদন্ত কমিটি গঠনের প্রক্রিয়া চলছে।”

গরু দুটির মালিককে বুধবার বিকেল অবধি খুঁজে পাওয়া যায়নি বলে জানান তিনি।
​এ ঘটনায় বেসামরিক বিমান চলাচল কর্তৃপক্ষের পদক্ষেপ জানতে চাইলে সংস্থাটির জনসংযোগ কর্মকর্তা সোহেল কামরুজ্জামান বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকমকে বলেন, ‘বলার মতো কোনো তথ্য’ এখনও তার হাতে নেই।

গরুর সঙ্গে ধাক্কা লেগে বিমানের বোয়িং উড়োজাহাজটির কোনো ক্ষতি হয়েছে কি না- জানতে চাইলে বিমান বাংলাদেশ এয়ারলাইন্সের ব্যবস্থাপনা পরিচালক আবু সালেহ মোস্তফা কামাল বুধবার সকালে বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকমকে বলেন, এখনও ক্ষয়ক্ষতি নিরূপণ সম্পন্ন হয়নি।

মঙ্গলবার কক্সবাজার বিমানবন্দরের নিরাপত্তায় নিয়োজিত ১৪ আর্মড পুলিশ ব্যাটালিয়নের অধিনায়ক (এসপি) মো. নাইমুল হক বিডিনিউজ টোয়েন্টিফোর ডটকমকে বলেছিলেন, উড়োজাহাজটির ধাক্কায় রানওয়েতেই গরু দুটির মৃত্যু হয়।

এরপর ঢাকায় হজরত শাহজালাল আন্তর্জাতিক বিমানবন্দরে জরুরি অবতরণের সব প্রস্তুতি নেওয়ার পর ওই বিমানটিকে নামার অনুমতি দেওয়া হয়। এ জন্য বিমানটিকে বাড়তি প্রায় ২০ মিনিট আকাশে উড়তে হয়।


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Tested positive for Covid on Tuesday. I did a test after realizing I couldn't smell the coffee I was making during work. 

Thankfully mild symptoms. Just a mild fever for two days, and a lack of smell which is generally improving. It has been a week so far since my first symptoms (mild fever). Feel pretty normal tbh. Fortunate to get just get away with not being able to smell coffee. But I CAN smell Naga morich today


----------



## VikingRaider

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Tested positive for Covid on Tuesday. I did a test after realizing I couldn't smell the coffee I was making during work.
> 
> Thankfully mild symptoms. Just a mild fever for two days, and a lack of smell which is generally improving. It has been a week so far since my first symptoms (mild fever). Feel pretty normal tbh. Fortunate to get just get away with not being able to smell coffee. But I CAN smell Naga morich today


Get well soon!


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Tested positive for Covid on Tuesday. I did a test after realizing I couldn't smell the coffee I was making during work.
> 
> Thankfully mild symptoms. Just a mild fever for two days, and a lack of smell which is generally improving. It has been a week so far since my first symptoms (mild fever). Feel pretty normal tbh. Fortunate to get just get away with not being able to smell coffee. But I CAN smell Naga morich today



Well sorry to hear that, I am sure you are self-quarantining. Obviously any travel at this time is out of the question.

Rest up, have plenty of ginger/ginseng tea and hope you feel better.

If you had both mRNA vaccines (and a booster shot to boot) you should be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Tested positive for Covid on Tuesday. I did a test after realizing I couldn't smell the coffee I was making during work.
> 
> Thankfully mild symptoms. Just a mild fever for two days, and a lack of smell which is generally improving. It has been a week so far since my first symptoms (mild fever). Feel pretty normal tbh. Fortunate to get just get away with not being able to smell coffee. But I CAN smell Naga morich today



Is it Omicron? My biggest fear is Omicron these day


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Big if true 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467342968243642372

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Big if true
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467342968243642372



Why leave out China and Pakistan? They are large neighbors too, in a way. This govt. cares too much about Indian "feelings" and caters to them.

These nations should have been invited, if India was. Whether they'd come is up to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Oldie but a Goodie - from Shayan, what a talent and treasure she was and still is....


----------



## Bilal9

Here she's talking about both Khaleda and Hasina - interesting






Here are the lyrics,
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I am Bangladesh"
Words, melodies and voices: Shayan

*What did your father do, what did your husband do?
I don't know the story any less than you*
I know I have as many achievements as you have
I don't open my mouth on purpose, I accept all that

*How long will you eat after using husband and father's name?*
Now let them sleep, their soul will finally find peace
*I pay my respects to them
The dust that has not been in my eyes for a long time

The days of breaking jackfruit on my head (defrauding me) are over 
The name is my people, I am Bangladesh*

What is the name of the tree? As a result, identity
Kings lie only in words
Roy is only alive in his own song
All the gods and angels, what is wrong with them?

If you break by condemning the other, only the throat
*Your hundred tricks before the election
Sometimes peace-loving, sometimes protests
In fact, I know everything is greed for the throne

Looking at me, you think I'm stupid-stupid-straight
In time you will know exactly who the king is*

Forget that big buddy of yours
What was in your manifesto?
If I see the fingers of the hand, forget their work
Banana trees are blooming day by day

Although your glasses are colored
Ten days maybe for thieves but one day is for home-owner
I am happy to keep it, I keep it in my head
I call you to sit on the soft soft throne

I will change my mind if I feel you cheating
Wrapping things with gold will not matter then ..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well the translation is a cluster, but I guess it lost quite a bit in the translation to English.

For Bengali speakers, here is the Bengali version which rhymes really well.

“আমিই বাংলাদেশ”
কথা, সুর ও কন্ঠঃ সায়ান

কি করেছে তোমার বাবা, কি করেছে স্বামী
গল্প সেসব তোমার চেয়ে কম জানিনা আমি
তোমার যত কীর্তিকলাপ সেও তো আছে জানা
ইচ্ছে করেই মুখ খুলি না, বলতে ওসব মানা

স্বামী বাবার নাম ভাঙিয়ে আর কতকাল খাবে
এবার ওদের ঘুমোতে দাও, আত্মা শান্তি পাবে
তাঁদের প্রতি আমার সকল শ্রদ্ধা রেখে বলি
খুব বেশী দিন আমার চোখে যায় না দেয়া ধূলি

আমার মাথায় কাঁঠাল ভেঙে খাওয়ার দিন তো শেষ
নাম আমার জনগণ, আমি’ই বাংলাদেশ

বৃক্ষের নাম দিয়ে কি? ফলেই পরিচয়
রাজারা মিছেই কেবল কথার খৈ ফোটায়
কেবলই নিজের গীতে বিভোর হয়ে রয়
দেবতা ফেরেশতা সব, ভুল কি তাদের হয়?

অপরের নিন্দা করেই ভাঙলে কেবল গলা
নির্বাচনের আগে তোমার শতেক ছলাকলা
কখনো শান্তি-প্রীতি, কখনো বিক্ষোভ
আসলে তো জানি সবই সিংহাসনের লোভ

আমায় দেখে ভাবছো বুঝি বুদ্ধু-বোকা-সোজা
সময়ে টের পাবে ঠিক আসলে কে রাজা

তোমার ওই মনটা বড় বড্ড বেশী ভুলো
তোমার ওই ইশ্তেহারে কি কি যেন ছিলো
যদি দেখি হাতের আঙুল, ভুলে তাদের কাজ
দিনে দিনে ফুলে ফেঁপে হচ্ছে কলাগাছ

যদিও তোমার চোখের চশমাটা রঙীন
চোরেদের দশদিন আর গেরস্থের একদিন
আমাকে রাখলে খুশি, মাথায় তুলে রাখি
নরম নরম গদির'পরে বসতে তোমায় ডাকি

ধাপ্পাবাজি টের পেলে ঠিক পাল্টে দেবো মন
সোনা দিয়ে মুড়োলে লাভ হবে না তখন।।


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

PhD Viva finally defended!

Ki je bhaal lagtese bhai! 

I shall try to refrain from over celebration, as encouraged by our great prophet 

Allhamdullilah!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> PhD Viva finally defended!
> 
> Ki je bhaal lagtese bhai!
> 
> I shall try to refrain from over celebration, as encouraged by our great prophet
> 
> Allhamdullilah!


congrats Dr Pandalum ! wish you success in all stages of life. 

off topic but here is some cool artwork 
_''When tigers smoked pipes''_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> PhD Viva finally defended!
> 
> Ki je bhaal lagtese bhai!
> 
> I shall try to refrain from over celebration, as encouraged by our great prophet
> 
> Allhamdullilah!



Mashallah Congrats! Virtual Mishti khan bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Mashallah Congrats! Virtual Mishti khan bhai.


By strictly adhering to a policy of avoiding BD sweets for the last two years, I have reduced my diabetes to a great extent. There was a time when I would keep on eating 1kg misti in one seating. Now, I do not eat Deshi sweets available in the Halal food shops. I lost 3-4 kg weight and I am less fatigued.

It is better not to eat our sugary sweets regularly. Once a person has diabetes it is difficult to bring his/ her health back. People say sugar may not be responsible for this disease. 

But sugar makes one fat because it is full of energy. And once fats accumulate, there is an even chance that the person would show symptoms of diabetes. His/ her pancreas stops producing enough amount of insulin to burn the excess body energy/ fat. 

It seems you are fond of delicious foods including our Deshi sweetmeats. Because you regularly send this kind of pictures.

I have become a diabetes expert (almost) because I have been suffering from it for a long time. Once you have this disease, it will call out some other diseases to attack your body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> By strictly adhering to a policy of avoiding BD sweets for the last two years, I have reduced my diabetes to a great extent. There was a time when I would keep on eating 1kg misti in one seating. Now, I do not eat Deshi sweets available in the Halal food shops. I lost 3-4 kg weight and I am less fatigued.
> 
> It is better not to eat our sugary sweets regularly. Once a person has diabetes it is difficult to bring his/ her health back. People say sugar may not be responsible for this disease.
> 
> But sugar makes one fat because it is full of energy. And once fats accumulate, there is an even chance that the person would show symptoms of diabetes. His/ her pancreas stops producing enough amount of insulin to burn the excess body energy/ fat.
> 
> It seems you are fond of delicious foods including our Deshi sweetmeats. Because you regularly send this kind of pictures.
> 
> I have become a diabetes expert (almost) because I have been suffering from it for a long time. Once you have this disease, it will call out some other diseases to attack your body.



Na Bhai, I am not a diabetes patient or a sweet-toother just because I send mithai pictures. 

But - for older folks with less metabolism, yes they should avoid sugary snacks of any kind, especially deshi sweets. Having 1 KG of deshi sweets at one sitting - one would be tempting fate. 

I'd also say with discipline and monitoring sugar levels in blood, regular exercise and taking natural anti-diabetic fruits/vegetables, one can also reverse diabetes and get off of diabetic medication. I have know older family people who have done this.

Diabetes can also increase hypertension and make one a bit irritable.

I forget what type of fruit/vegetables though. Maybe UKBengali bhai knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

bluesky said:


> I have become a diabetes expert (almost) because I have been suffering from it for a long time. Once you have this disease, it will call out some other diseases to attack your body.



Do you drink lemon water in morning? My dad does. He believes it helps him keep his diabetes in check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> I'd also say with discipline and monitoring sugar levels in blood, regular exercise and taking natural anti-diabetic fruits/vegetables, one can also reverse diabetes and get off of diabetic medication. I have know older family people who have done this.


I usually eat all kinds of fruits available in the markets here. But, usually, I avoid bananas. Fruits are certainly sweet but not that sweet to raise the level of diabetes. 

Most fruits have fibers that stop the sudden rise of blood sugar levels. It means it spreads the sugar over a longer period after eating. However, when I am talking about diabetes, only yesterday I bought some sweet biscuits/ confectionaries after many months and ate them. I had an off day yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


>


Blippin should have taken the train instead🚂  
every 2 weeks , he would make a statement about how he was going to teach his enemies a lesson. 
with this recent accident (who knows) IAF is now in first place , replacing BAF as the most incompetent air force in the region .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> I usually eat all kinds of fruits available in the markets here. But, usually, I avoid bananas. Fruits are certainly sweet but not that sweet to raise the level of diabetes.
> 
> Most fruits have fibers that stop the sudden rise of blood sugar levels. It means it spreads the sugar over a longer period after eating. However, when I am talking about diabetes, only yesterday I bought some sweet biscuits/ confectionaries after many months and ate them. I had an off day yesterday.



Fruit sugar (Fructose) and refined white sugar (Sucrose) from sugarcane are not the same type of sugars.

For one thing Fructose absorption in blood is much more gradual than say Sucrose. Bananas contain a lot more fructose than other fruit. Rate of sugar absorption in blood is critical factor. Too much sugar at one time causes insulin production issues (body overwhelmed) - which can affect rate of sugar conversion into energy.

Corn sweetener (used in Coca Cola in US) is the worst sugar as far as causing insulin disorder (Diabetes). In other countries, they use sugarcane sugar to make Coca Cola, but corn sweetener is cheap and widely available in the US.

In any case, having a few pieces of fruit once in a while (except grapes and bananas) are not going to cause sugar levels to spike in the blood.

Cookies and biscuits at one sitting (half hour period) should be limited to say, six. 

Equaling no more than say, 200 calories.

That is my deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Big if true
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467342968243642372



I hope you guys make thread in PDF about the event and posted the Youtube Live as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Blippin should have taken the train instead🚂
> every 2 weeks , he would make a statement about how he was going to teach his enemies a lesson.
> with this recent accident (who knows) IAF is now in first place , replacing BAF as the most incompetent air force in the region .



How do you know? 

Maybe it was an inside job and the pilot jumped out of the heli at the last minute... 

But seriously, I was astonished watching the last 30 seconds before the crash, which someone got on cellphone video, about 200 feet downhill.

The pilot went inside a blind cloud, fearing nothing. This is going one grade above incompetence, which is called reckless....


----------



## bluesky

Valar. said:


> Do you drink lemon water in morning? My dad does. He believes it helps him keep his diabetes in check.


Please read the following excerpt from an Internet source:

*Glycemic index and lemons*

Glycemic index (GI) is an indication of how a food affects blood sugar levels. It’s measured on a scale from 0 to 100, with 100 being pure glucose. The higher the GI in a food, the larger the blood sugar spike.

Lemon juice, when consumed along with a food with a high GI, can slow the conversion of starch to sugar, thus lowering the food’s GI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> PhD Viva finally defended!
> 
> Ki je bhaal lagtese bhai!
> 
> I shall try to refrain from over celebration, as encouraged by our great prophet
> 
> Allhamdullilah!



Congrats. Which field ?


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

jamahir said:


> Congrats. Which field ?



Thanks

It was on Metallurgy and novel manufacturing processes (such as welding-based additive manufacturing)


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Thanks
> 
> It was on Metallurgy and novel manufacturing processes (such as welding-based additive manufacturing)



China recently started making their own micro steel balls for their ball point pens (using TISCO product). Previously, these micro steel balls used to be imported from Japan.









Finally, China manufactures a ballpoint pen all by itself


That humble device you may well have lying around your desk has been the object of China's long and frustrating quest.




www.smh.com.au





Maybe you can help China become more successful in achieving further independence from imported inputs using advanced alloys. Though I believe a large portion of advanced metallic alloy products are already domestically produced in China.

At some point you can also come back home and bring Chinese technology (CNC turning centers) to Bangladesh to train folks locally to help in making mass-produced labor-intensive auto-parts operations and forged parts production using simple sustainable processes.


----------



## Bilal9

ফেসবুকে ‘হা হা’ দেওয়ায় বেধড়ক পিটুনি, হাসপাতালে যুবক


সামাজিক যোগাযোগ মাধ্যম ফেসবুকে প্রতিবেশী একজনের পোস্টে ‘হা হা’ রিয়্যাক্ট দেওয়ায় বেধড়ক মারধরের শিকার হয়েছেন এক যুবক




bangla.dhakatribune.com


----------



## jamahir

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Thanks
> 
> It was on Metallurgy and novel manufacturing processes (such as welding-based additive manufacturing)



3D Printing ? So how is welding involved here ? Maybe you know that the company Relativity Space is building entire rockets using 3D Printing in which it has managed to 3D Print the structures using proprietary alloys. Please watch this interview vid of the co-founder of Relativity as he takes the interviewer around his factory. Maybe you can leapfrog Bangladesh in this field using this simplifying, non-traditional technique. @Bilal9 bhai, which was the BD microprocessor implementation company you once mentioned ? Any space rocket will need computer control.


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

jamahir said:


> 3D Printing ? So how is welding involved here ? Maybe you know that the company Relativity Space is building entire rockets using 3D Printing in which it has managed to 3D Print the structures using proprietary alloys. Please watch this interview vid of the co-founder of Relativity as he takes the interviewer around his factory. Maybe you can leapfrog Bangladesh in this field using this simplifying, non-traditional technique. @Bilal9 bhai, which was the BD microprocessor implementation company you once mentioned ? Any space rocket will need computer control.




It's Wire-Arc-Additive Manufacturing. Basically using automated welding to cumulatively build layers on top of each other to create a part. Used in aerospace a lot. It has been around for quite some time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> It's Wire-Arc-Additive Manufacturing. Basically using automated welding to cumulatively build layers on top of each other to create a part. Used in aerospace a lot. It has been around for quite some time



How is this different from metal 3D Printing which uses laser and powder spreading to build a part layer by layer ?


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

jamahir said:


> How is this different from metal 3D Printing which uses laser and powder spreading to build a part layer by layer ?




Sorry for the late reply

Laser-based additive manufacturing is usually powder-based. Instead of a wire-feed stock (as you get with most arc welding-based additive manufacturing), the material is deposited in powdered form 

They have their advantages and disadvantages. Powder-based is more difficult from a health and safety perspective (need more elaborate factory setup as a result). Powdered metal is a very expensive and energy-consuming process vs wire. And also the deposition rate per energy input for laser welding is a lot lower than most arc welding. You use laser for some very high precision jobs. But arc-welding for larger components

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Bilal9 said:


> China recently started making their own micro steel balls for their ball point pens (using TISCO product). Previously, these micro steel balls used to be imported from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, China manufactures a ballpoint pen all by itself
> 
> 
> That humble device you may well have lying around your desk has been the object of China's long and frustrating quest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can help China become more successful in achieving further independence from imported inputs using advanced alloys. Though I believe a large portion of advanced metallic alloy products are already domestically produced in China.
> 
> At some point, you can also come back home and bring Chinese technology (CNC turning centers) to Bangladesh to train folks locally to help in making mass-produced labor-intensive auto-parts operations and forged parts production using simple sustainable processes.



Bhai that is the ultimate dream

I'd like to see Bangladesh become a knowledge-based high-tech economy one day. Bangladesh needs a lot more industry-to-academia collaboration. It's only being set up now (Dhaka university and Walton for instance), and it's very embryonic. Let's see where we are in 10 years' time. 

I spent some time working in A*STAR SIMtech in Singapore, which is a government-run research institution designed to enrich Singapore Industry, which they have been tremendously successful at. Bear in mind, A*STAR was set up at a time Singapore barely produced any research papers. Even Lee Kuan Yew once said, "Singapore is a country of technicians, not scientists". But now they are among the leaders of Science & research In Asia. They made sure their primary, secondary (high school/college), and tertiary (university) educational institutions were up to par first, before then going onto the quaternary (post-doctoral/ industrial R&D I guess) 

Bangladesh at the moment needs to improve its secondary education the most. Particularly pre-employment education, which is lacking. After then, perhaps we could build our own version of A*STAR and be a knowledge-based economy. I'm sure many Bangladeshi students dream of working in such an institution. They have the knack and determination for it. The question now is whether they have the institutional muscle to make it happen. Not yet, but let's see where we are in a few years time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

President Erdogan will visit BD next year (confirmed by Turkish FM) 

Bangladesh, Turkey to launch new chapter in bilateral relations (yenisafak.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> President Erdogan will visit BD next year (confirmed by Turkish FM)
> 
> Bangladesh, Turkey to launch new chapter in bilateral relations (yenisafak.com)


some sources claming HakikatHekmit will be given a front row seat to the event.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> with this recent accident (who knows) IAF is now in first place , replacing BAF as the most incompetent air force in the region .


Not possible, lol. 
A 4 star Air Chief Martial managing a fleet size typically managed by a Colonel (=Group Captain) in the USAF is a world beating low.

BAF crashes more frequently per flying hour than IAF.


Bilal9 said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Maybe it was an inside job and the pilot jumped out of the heli at the last minute...
> 
> But seriously, I was astonished watching the last 30 seconds before the crash, which someone got on cellphone video, about 200 feet downhill.
> 
> The pilot went inside a blind cloud, fearing nothing. This is going one grade above incompetence, which is called reckless....


It is probably a South Asian thing to risk flying into the fog rather than abort which would cause "inconvenience" to the high ranking passengers and hurt the pilot's ego.
I can recall at least two incidents of our own - we almost killed the Kuwait Army Chief of Staff and his delegation in 2018 and lost Maj Gen Rafique and others in 2009.

This may have something to do with the colonial mindset of appeasing the boss no matter what.
In the US, the Secret Service can physically force the president to change movement paths or locations against his will if they deem fit.


----------



## jamahir

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> 
> Laser-based additive manufacturing is usually powder-based. Instead of a wire-feed stock (as you get with most arc welding-based additive manufacturing), the material is deposited in powdered form
> 
> They have their advantages and disadvantages. Powder-based is more difficult from a health and safety perspective (need more elaborate factory setup as a result). Powdered metal is a very expensive and energy-consuming process vs wire. And also the deposition rate per energy input for laser welding is a lot lower than most arc welding. You use laser for some very high precision jobs. But arc-welding for larger components



Thanks for the info. If you watch the interview in this post above they are I think using arc welding to print the rocket's tankage and the metal feed coming as aluminium alloy wire. And they seem to be using regular powder-based printing for the engine block. The interview will be interesting for you.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

#Welcome to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> some sources claming HakikatHekmit will be given a front row seat to the event.



Oh Gule-biler to you.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> View attachment 801942
> 
> 
> #Welcome to Pakistan


People assume Pakistanis are very hostile, dangerous and aggressive especially to Bangladeshis given the unfortunate past mistakes by leaders. However it is a complete lie. 
Whenever Pakistanis meet fellow south Asians they are very respectful, friendly and welcoming. 
Indian Sikhs are treated with much respect and kindness when they visit their holy shrines across Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

I was watching a Thai brother's video on his expat travels to Dhaka.

He kept mentioning visiting "Mi Phu Wan" Market and how great it was.

I was totally bushed about this mysterious market name and thought a new market was opened of which I had no clue..

Then I realized he was talking about Mirpur One Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

vibing , knowing BAF is responsible for undermining national security

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> vibing , knowing BAF is responsible for undermining national security


instrumental version, to relax to while studying

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

All this talk about Democracy , sanctions etc 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469326671572443138

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Koreanbhai's life back in Korea in winter 2021 - he's trying to get back to Bangladesh but facing some issues. His Bengali is getting better and better with time.

He met Mariam, expat Bangladeshi living in Busan






Here is Mariam's post in YT about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

My Xmas gift to myself

An Ibanez SR2605CBB bass. 

Made in Indonesia apparently. So was my previous bass guitar (Yamaha TRBX504)

Got me thinking about whether Bangladesh can ever hack into the musical instrument export business like Indonesia. This is a very premium guitar from a Japanese manufacturer. But they're quite happy to make them in Indonesia to meet their quality and craftmanship standards at a reasonable cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> My Xmas gift to myself
> 
> An Ibanez SR2605CBB bass.
> 
> Made in Indonesia apparently. So was my previous bass guitar (Yamaha TRBX504)
> 
> Got me thinking about whether Bangladesh can ever hack into the musical instrument export business like Indonesia. This is a very premium guitar from a Japanese manufacturer. But they're quite happy to make them in Indonesia to meet their quality and craftmanship standards at a reasonable cost.


impressive guitar 

in the background, i see from left to right
1. Me-262
2.F-15 maybe 104th fighter wing , Massachusets (wont bother spelling it ) Air national guard
3. Tiger 2 (or Konigstiger) Porsche variant ?
4. The beautiful Fw-190maybe A4 variant with that ol relialbe Radial engine (JG 11 maybe?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> impressive guitar
> 
> in the background, i see from left to right
> 1. Me-262
> 2.F-15 maybe 104th fighter wing , Massachusets (wont bother spelling it ) Air national guard
> 3. Tiger 2 (or Konigstiger) Porsche variant ?
> 4. The beautiful Fw-190maybe A4 variant with that ol relialbe Radial engine (JG 11 maybe?)



well spotted

Those are my older build and ended up in the shit shelf xD. A lot of them are damaged or weren't built/painted that well in the first place. Especially the Me-262, which is completely trashed

The F-15 had its undercarriage broken, so I glued in the gear bay doors. I had issues with the paint, they're not very accurate. The FW190 landing gear is very wonky. It's an F8 ground pounding version, forgot which Geschwader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> A lot of them are damaged or weren't built/painted that well in the first place. Especially the Me-262, which is completely trashed


just like the real ones lol


PoondolotoPandalum said:


> The FW190 landing gear is very wonky. It's an F8 ground pounding version


long time ago when i played War thunder , i used to rack up so many kills on the Fw-190. side climb with extra power (since the engine doesnt overheat) , get some altitude , swoop down on an unsuspecting P-51 or Spitfire and unload all four mg151/20 on them.


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> just like the real ones lol
> 
> long time ago when i played War thunder , i used to rack up so many kills on the Fw-190. side climb with extra power (since the engine doesnt overheat) , get some altitude , swoop down on an unsuspecting P-51 or Spitfire and unload all four mg151/20 on them.



I used to play it too, then I got into DCS. I own virtually all the modules. The FW190 is a lovely plane with, amazing control feel. It has very sophisticated and super precise mechanical controls of the elevators, feels like an early version of FBW. 

The trick with the FW190 is never to get into a slow-turning fight and not to lose too much speed when maneuvering. It's a boom and zoom type of fighter. At low altitudes its acceleration is phenomenal. But its superchargers aren't very sophisticated, so it looses horsepower above 15,000ft fairly quickly


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> I used to play it too, then I got into DCS. I own virtually all the modules. The FW190 is a lovely plane with, amazing control feel. It has very sophisticated and super precise mechanical controls of the elevators, feels like an early version of FBW.


that's great i only have the Mig-29 in DCS (to learn the basics) . Not very fond of the propeller birds in sim because you have to worry about the aileron ,elevator and rudder trim without which you end up on on a pile of burning metal and grass somewhere.


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> that's great i only have the Mig-29 in DCS (to learn the basics) . Not very fond of the propeller birds in sim because you have to worry about the aileron ,elevator and rudder trim without which you end up on on a pile of burning metal and grass somewhere.



Haha, that's what makes them fun. At first, it's super frustrating because flying a warbird is a lot harder than a jet. Even takeoffs in a high-powered tail-dragging WW2 fighter is pretty challenging. But once you learn it, you get an immense sense of satisfaction

The other difficult aspect is engine management. You don't just have a throttle to play with like a jet engine. You have mixture controls, propeller pitch, engine rpm, throttle (independent of engine rpm, unlike a car), supercharger settings, oil cooler settings, cowl flaps (for radial engines), radiator flaps (for inlines), and war emergency power. The FW190 had this wonderful system called Kommandogeret which took care of all that automatically, so the pilot only had to worry about a single throttle lever. On a P-47 or Spitfire, you control the throttle and engine rpm independently, so it's a bit more tricky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> My Xmas gift to myself
> 
> An Ibanez SR2605CBB bass.
> 
> Made in Indonesia apparently. So was my previous bass guitar (Yamaha TRBX504)
> 
> Got me thinking about whether Bangladesh can ever hack into the musical instrument export business like Indonesia. This is a very premium guitar from a Japanese manufacturer. But they're quite happy to make them in Indonesia to meet their quality and craftmanship standards at a reasonable cost.



They do make guitars in Bangladesh (and drum sets too, that I have seen), but export grade is something else.

None of these instruments are hard to make, but you have to have the export market established first, then you can setup the factories.

Musical instruments are a niche market (though the process of making these is very hard manual labor), there are lots of other avenues to add value which have much more demand.


PoondolotoPandalum said:


> well spotted
> 
> Those are my older build and ended up in the shit shelf xD. A lot of them are damaged or weren't built/painted that well in the first place. Especially the Me-262, which is completely trashed
> 
> The F-15 had its undercarriage broken, so I glued in the gear bay doors. I had issues with the paint, they're not very accurate. The FW190 landing gear is very wonky. It's an F8 ground pounding version, forgot which Geschwader



What kind of Airbrush are you using and what type of airbrush paint? 

Looks like 1/32nd scale for some of them? The new tool Revell 1/32nd FW 190 late version is quite good. And you can also add the Eduard super-detailing set with PE.


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Bilal9 said:


> They do make guitars in Bangladesh (and drum sets too, that I have seen), but export grade is something else.
> 
> None of these instruments are hard to make, but you have to have the export market established first, then you can setup the factories.
> 
> Musical instruments are a niche market (though the process of making these is very hard manual labor), there are lots of other avenues to add value which have much more demand.
> 
> 
> What kind of Airbrush are you using and what type of airbrush paint?
> 
> Looks like 1/32nd scale for some of them? The new tool Revell 1/32nd FW 190 late version is quite good. And you can also add the Eduard super-detailing set with PE.




Oh another modeler I see  

I use a Harder & Steenbeck Infinity CR plus. Bought it 6 years ago, still works like new. Fantastic investment. The new (about 4 years old now) Revell FW-190 is a very nice kit, just as nice as the much more expensive Hasegawa kit of the same scale. It's accurate, details are crisp and it fits together very well. I'd love to build more Tamiya 1:32 stuff, but sadly don't have the space for modeling these days as I don't have a permenant location. I'll be in Germany in a few months time

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Oh another modeler I see
> 
> I use a Harder & Steenbeck Infinity CR plus. Bought it 6 years ago, still works like new. Fantastic investment. The new (about 4 years old now) Revell FW-190 is a very nice kit, just as nice as the much more expensive Hasegawa kit of the same scale. It's accurate, details are crisp and it fits together very well. I'd love to build more Tamiya 1:32 stuff, but sadly don't have the space for modeling these days as I don't have a permenant location. I'll be in Germany in a few months time



I've built a few pieces of 1/72 and 1/48 armor in the recent past and also 1/144 airliners. You'll be surprised how detailed some of the new 1:72 armor is - from Polish and Chinese producers. Most of the new stuff comes with PE and when finished properly - look like little gems. An Abrams will fit in your palm, which can have complete PE bar armor, turned barrel and you can go to town on buying aftermarket tracks etc. to make it into a masterpiece.

Fighters I limited to 1/48 which is pricewise the best bet. As usual have a very large stash and a dozen airbrushes (mostly gravity feed), a few of them really good ones by Iwata. H&S is expensive stateside but Iwata parts are available everywhere in the US and they have universal following by modelers in the West Coast.

At one time I wanted to build Biman's complete fleet in 1/144 and even wanted to print my own decals that were not available but will be happy if I can build the jets only, which have silkscreen and laser printed decals (new scheme) widely available from commercial sellers now. Russians (ZVEZDA) produce the best armor and civil jets, their latest civilian jet stuff in 1/144 comes with double fan blade sets for each engine, which comprises more than two dozen parts just for the engines. Detail is quite good and they also produce some of the Revell civil jets as OEM.






















Used to use solvent-based paints but have switched to all Tamiya water-based now. Back in the day I was a stickler for FS numbers etc. for accuracy and serious pre/post shading but nowadays I have loosened up on that considerably, and use the TLAR ("That looks about right") principle. Life is too short.

But you'll be surprised when you go to shows and monthly meets how critical some of these modeler people are about Soviet MiG interior colors and Bulgarian Tank markings. Some arguments have gone to fisticuffs that I have seen! Maramari shuru hoye jai! 

Some of these people have almost no life other than delve into this minutiae.

My point is, do it to have fun and to please yourself, not others. People forget that.


----------



## Microsoft

Congratulations to the cricket fans for beating NZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Microsoft said:


> Congratulations to the cricket fans for beating NZ.



One more small step for Bangla-kind.


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Parents are coming up with a lot of marriage proposals

But, at the risk of being incredibly provocative, I can't bring myself to be physically attracted to 95% of Bengali women. They're incredibly difficult to like. I just can't do it. 

My dad is doing most of the searches. TBH I think he cares much more about the girl's family background more than anything else. 

There was this proposal, a daughter of some retired rear admiral. "She's just like you, she's an aerospace engineer". I did a little bit of digging. She studied aerospace engineering at some insignificant university in Bangladesh (that world-renowned mIliTaRy iNsTiTuTe of Taaaknalagy"), but works in a beauty salon. Well worth the tuition fee her parents paid for. Which totally wasn't from ghush money from the various business her dad owns... 

No offense to hairdressers, but it's not a match that's destined to work. A spoilt army brASShats daughter who never had to work hard in her life vs someone who had to work his arse off in a country Bengali's like me generally don't do very well in (UK). 

The ones you end up liking (at least physically) always have this high-brow "bhaab" if you know what I mean. I have met women from other ethnicities that are far more attractive, with much more rounded personalities yet somehow lack such "bhaab". 

Not worth it. Especially when you factor in the divorce rates in Bangladesh. It's not like marrying a Bengali is a guarantee for eternal family bliss and stability these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Parents are coming up with a lot of marriage proposals
> 
> But, at the risk of being incredibly provocative, I can't bring myself to be physically attracted to 95% of Bengali women. They're incredibly difficult to like. I just can't do it.
> 
> My dad is doing most of the searches. TBH I think he cares much more about the girl's family background more than anything else.
> 
> There was this proposal, a daughter of some retired rear admiral. "She's just like you, she's an aerospace engineer". I did a little bit of digging. She studied aerospace engineering at some insignificant university in Bangladesh (that world-renowned mIliTaRy iNsTiTuTe of Taaaknalagy"), but works in a beauty salon. Well worth the tuition fee her parents paid for. Which totally wasn't from ghush money from the various business her dad owns...
> 
> No offense to hairdressers, but it's not a match that's destined to work. A spoilt army brASShats daughter who never had to work hard in her life vs someone who had to work his arse off in a country Bengali's like me generally don't do very well in (UK).
> 
> The ones you end up liking (at least physically) always have this high-brow "bhaab" if you know what I mean. I have met women from other ethnicities that are far more attractive, with much more rounded personalities yet somehow lack such "bhaab".
> 
> Not worth it. Especially when you factor in the divorce rates in Bangladesh. It's not like marrying a Bengali is a guarantee for eternal family bliss and stability these days



Don't settle for second best.

If you have to wait, you wait. Ms. Right will come along sooner or later, but you got to keep up the effort and search.



PoondolotoPandalum said:


> My dad is doing most of the searches. TBH I think he cares much more about the girl's family background more than anything else.



He is actually right in his objective. Liberalism and class-less approaches notwithstanding, pedigree, education and family background is VERY important where we come from. A lot more important than most people think.

In Bangladesh, it takes three generation of education AND wealth to learn decency, good behavior and consideration for others. Even then, some people with money for that long are hopelessly rude, selfish and devoid of manners.

And yes, pass on the hairdresser. 

I am sure she will find her man too, but you don't have to be her husband.

Don't get impressed by make up and paint. Women not born with natural beauty can fake it these days a million and one ways.

Focus on the inner qualities. Well-read, kind, gentle, thoughtful, educated (meaning truly educated and can keep up with you intellectually).

Spend at least two/three years to get to know this woman before you commit. If they like you and think you're worth it, they will wait.

This woman is going to carry your children, choose carefully.

No need to hurry. Tell Uncle and Aunty you want to wait for the right woman and they will get their grandbabies soon.

Bangladeshi girls are increasingly snooty and highbrow, I would not focus exclusively on Bangladeshi girls, the world is a big place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Bilal9 said:


> Don't settle for second best.
> 
> If you have to wait, you wait. Ms. Right will come along sooner or later, but you got to keep up the effort and search.
> 
> 
> 
> He is actually right in his objective. Liberalism and class-less approaches notwithstanding, pedigree, education and family background is VERY important where we come from. A lot more important than most people think.
> 
> In Bangladesh, it takes three generation of education AND wealth to learn decency, good behavior and consideration for others. Even then, some people with money for that long are hopelessly rude, selfish and devoid of manners.
> 
> And yes, pass on the hairdresser.
> 
> I am sure she will find her man too, but you don't have to be her husband.
> 
> Don't get impressed by make up and paint. Women not born with natural beauty can fake it these days a million and one ways.
> 
> Focus on the inner qualities. Well-read, kind, gentle, thoughtful, educated (meaning truly educated and can keep up with you intellectually).
> 
> Spend at least two/three years to get to know this woman before you commit. If they like you and think you're worth it, they will wait.
> 
> This woman is going to carry your children, choose carefully.
> 
> No need to hurry. Tell Uncle and Aunty you want to wait for the right woman and they will get their grandbabies soon.
> 
> Bangladeshi girls are increasingly snooty and highbrow, I would not focus exclusively on Bangladeshi girls, the world is a big place.




Thanks for your words of wisdom, as always

My dad is actually the more open-minded. He once told me "bangali meya beshi family politics kore, beshi hindi gaan/natok dekhe, onnoi meya paylee bhaloo" lmfao. Though now I think he puts a little too much emphasis on family background for personal reasons. He is a hyper extrovert with a MASSIVE network. Unlike me, I'm the hyper opposite. I have like 6 people I call my actual friends. Hence the need to outsource...

Luckily my parents aren't backward, and neither is my family network, both sides. They themselves had a love marriage. They asked me if they can search on my behalf, and I said yes. But the quality of matches is just lacking so far. Though the search pool has improved. I gave him a hint that girls from Bangladesh just won't work. I live/work in four countries as part of my job, one of them is China. Bangladeshi graduates can't find very good jobs here, forget about the other countries, especially China. I'm not rich enough to have a single-income household. Those days are well gone, even if I wanted that kinda stuff (which I don't). So now they're looking for Bangladeshi's who recently moved to the UK for further study or work. Having done a Ph.D. for the last 6 years, I'm not sure If I want to marry a Ph.D. student... Way too much stress for a new marriage. I waited until I finished (which took 1 extra year due to covid). If they want to take either their marriage or Ph.D. seriously, I'd advise them to complete it first, then talk.

We're avoiding British-born types for various reasons :V. American/Canadian meya also not possible. Because they'll never want to leave North America. And I don't want to live in the USA either. Despite having this phase once when I wanted to move there for the mega salary. But my heart is set on East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Thanks for your words of wisdom, as always
> 
> My dad is actually the more open-minded. He once told me "bangali meya beshi family politics kore, beshi hindi gaan/natok dekhe, onnoi meya paylee bhaloo" lmfao. Though now I think he puts a little too much emphasis on family background for personal reasons. He is a hyper extrovert with a MASSIVE network. Unlike me, I'm the hyper opposite. I have like 6 people I call my actual friends. Hence the need to outsource...
> 
> Luckily my parents aren't backward, and neither is my family network, both sides. They themselves had a love marriage. They asked me if they can search on my behalf, and I said yes. But the quality of matches is just lacking so far. Though the search pool has improved. I gave him a hint that girls from Bangladesh just won't work. I live/work in four countries as part of my job, one of them is China. Bangladeshi graduates can't find very good jobs here, forget about the other countries, especially China. I'm not rich enough to have a single-income household. Those days are well gone, even if I wanted that kinda stuff (which I don't). So now they're looking for Bangladeshi's who recently moved to the UK for further study or work. Having done a Ph.D. for the last 6 years, I'm not sure If I want to marry a Ph.D. student... Way too much stress for a new marriage. I waited until I finished (which took 1 extra year due to covid). If they want to take either their marriage or Ph.D. seriously, I'd advise them to complete it first, then talk.
> 
> We're avoiding British-born types for various reasons :V. American/Canadian meya also not possible. Because they'll never want to leave North America. And I don't want to live in the USA either. Despite having this phase once when I wanted to move there for the mega salary. But my heart is set on East Asia.



Well Bangladesh has 80 million women, and out of those I'd say at least a few million or so are surely marriageable early twenty something age.

I should take back the comment I made about all Bangladeshi women being highbrow and nitpicky. But I think they are just being careful because too many men are "chapabaz" pretenders and frauds.

If you get very picky, you could find women doing searches online (there are quite a few accomplished young women you can find on LinkedIn or other professional social networks, not garbage social media like Facebook or worse, WhatsApp groups, which is also owned by Facebook/Meta). LinkedIn Bangladesh has a separate domain I think.

There were 3,864,000 LinkedIn users in Bangladesh in November 2020, which accounted for 2.2% of its entire population. People aged 25 to 34 were the largest user group (2,100,000).

I'd go to LinkedIn and search for young women belonging to focus groups in the NGO field (Use keywords such as Bangladesh and Women), these are usually bright young women from good educated families. BRACworld I believe is one of these, good luck. Don't tell anyone I told you. 

Of course you could take a mid-to long-ish sabbatical to come home and start socializing with a few and widen your net after finding and befriending them online on some pretext (like doing research on chemical pollution in Bangladesh). If you are restricted to East Asia, that may be more appropriate, as it is closer to home for some women.

If you are socially averse, that may be a small issue, because women are typically not, especially with their own gender. To find young women, you have to become very adept in belonging to and being active in high quality social networks.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Some good talks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Take a look at this guys, gorgeous scenery in the North of Pakistan.





__





Sam Chui flies to Skardu, ISB-->KDU flight, Gorgeous Scenery


Sam Chui, the International passenger flights expert, flew to Skardu in the Northern area of Pakistan. Elevation 7400 feet. This is one of the most scenic and exciting flights in Pakistan, and possibly in this region.



defence.pk


----------



## Species

Coke Studio coming to Bangladesh, with Arnob as the music director. Looks pretty exciting!









‘Coke Studio' finally in Bangladesh?


It is rumoured that celebrated musical franchise Coke Studio has finally extended its hands towards Bangladesh. The Bangladeshi contingent is said to be named “Coke Studio Bangla”.




www.thedailystar.net


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> Coke Studio coming to Bangladesh, with Arnob as the music director. Looks pretty exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Coke Studio' finally in Bangladesh?
> 
> 
> It is rumoured that celebrated musical franchise Coke Studio has finally extended its hands towards Bangladesh. The Bangladeshi contingent is said to be named “Coke Studio Bangla”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailystar.net



Well Coke Studio Pakistan has set some standards already that will be hard to duplicate much less exceed - whether you talk about set design, musicians, technical excellence in studio videography. I'm sure you know by watching their programming. In fact I'd dare say their standards for these aspects are even higher than India.

The reason is simple, they can gather far more talent who have had the means to cultivate them, coming from more privileged backgrounds. We simply don't have the same scenario.

Whatever programming Bangladesh brought forward has been by "Khola mathey goal dewa" talent.

You have chetonabadi Rabindra bhajan on one hand (under Ramna botomool) or "boroloker chul-wala bacchara guitar bajai" in Gulshan clubs on the other.

Very few talented people compared to our share of the world population.

The only bright spot in Bangla traditional music I saw was in the Seylon Music Lounge Series (local Tea Brand), their stuff (young people singing old Bengali standards from the 1960's) was really superior, for a change. Though a bit sleep-inducing at times. 
































That is the extent of our programming excellence. I hate to be so negative but right now our talent is really wanting.


----------



## Species

Bilal9 said:


> Well Coke Studio Pakistan has set some standards already that will be hard to duplicate much less exceed - whether you talk about set design, musicians, technical excellence in studio videography. I'm sure you know by watching their programming. In fact I'd dare say their standards for these aspects are even higher than India.
> 
> The reason is simple, they can gather
> 
> Whatever programming Bangladesh brought forward has been by "Khola mathey goal dewa" talent.
> 
> You have chetonabadi Rabindra bhajan on one hand (under Ramna botomool) or "boroloker chul-wala bacchara guitar bajai" in Gulshan clubs on the other.
> 
> Very few talented people compared to our share of the world population.
> 
> The only bright spot in Bangla traditional music I saw was in the Seylon Music Lounge Series (local Tea Brand), their stuff (young people singing old Bengali standards from the 1960's) was really superior, for a change. Though a bit sleep-inducing at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the extent of our programming. I hate to be so negative but right now our talent is really wanting.



I would disagree.

The music culture in Bangladesh is a lot different from that in India and Pakistan. We have traditionally boasted a very strong rock/heavy metal music scene which is not there in India and Pakistan. Most of these music bands come from vibrant underground scenes in major cities through their own struggles. Some of those music produced by Bangladeshi rock bands could be compared to any in the world, and I'm only being modest.
















Indians and Pakistanis have a similar taste and are more fond of melodious pop/bollywood music, there is also this mutual language intelligibility (Hindi/Urdu) which is why Pakistani music could easily attract huge audience.

Pakistani musicians are surely talented but there are also certain things that the Coke Studio franchisee brings in which I think would be there in the Bangladeshi edition as well. I'm particularly excited about this venture because they have roped in Arnob, he's quite a talented musician and has the rare ability to please audience of all ages and classes! In case you haven't heard him,











We do lack in our presentation and broadcasting, which I hope the Coke Studio franchisee would take care of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I like these two as well, some really old standards sung in two different languages (Bengali and Hindi I believe).

No sophisticated instruments but oh do they take the cake in simplicity and honesty of expression...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Species said:


> I would disagree.
> 
> The music culture in Bangladesh is a lot different from that in India and Pakistan. We have traditionally boasted a very strong rock/heavy metal music scene which is not there in India and Pakistan. Most of these music bands come from vibrant underground scenes in major cities through their own struggles. Some of those music produced by Bangladeshi rock bands could be compared to any in the world, and I'm only being modest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians and Pakistanis have a similar taste and are more fond of melodious pop/bollywood music, there is also this mutual language intelligibility (Hindi/Urdu) which is why Pakistani music could easily attract huge audience.
> 
> Pakistani musicians are surely talented but there are also certain things that the Coke Studio franchisee brings in which I think would be there in the Bangladeshi edition as well. I'm particularly excited about this venture because they have roped in Arnob, he's quite a talented musician and has the rare ability to please audience of all ages and classes! In case you haven't heard him,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do lack in our presentation and broadcasting, which I hope the Coke Studio franchisee would take care of.



Well Bangladesh Rock scene is without parallel in the rest of the subcontinent as young folks rejected Bollywood music completely, even old Bangla standards as well.

Bangladeshi alternative Rock may also be a bit more developed than those countries, but it is limited to instrumental excellence.

How many of these musicians went to music school and can read sheet music...you can only excel so far in being self-taught. There is such a thing as music theory which has the basics these people have to understand...you can't just pull things out of your imagination and make it work. Writing music has basic discipline involved. 

You have to know your ABC's before you can write Essays about Kirkegaard or Sartre.

Bangladesher polapan hujugey ektu beshi nachey. Ar kisu nai, to dudher shaad gholei mitai.

Bangla lyrics for their rock tunes are really sub par, they have a long way to go on that count, not cutting them any slack there. Aping Pearl Jam and Sound Garden riffs and singing trite Bangla words that make zero sense got me really turned off on these Bangla rock people. Honesty and actual songwriting talent is a gaping hole.

Only recently has the local Rock music scene been truly maturing....and local clubs, gigs and paying fans are helping there.

Bhai back in college in the US I used to coordinate with tons of acts when they used to come play on campus, I am not exactly a noob in that arena. These Bangladeshi rock acts should open for the rest of regional rock acts (especially from Australia) and get some experience if they are so good. Problem is - most of these Bangladeshi guys do these local Dhaka gigs as a hobby, rather than as a profession. Therein lies the rub.

By the way, I know Arnab, his family is within my social circle, I know his story well.

He sings well but singing and arranging cultural gigs are two different things. Two entirely different talent streams.

I don't know if he has arranged a few gigs already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Species said:


> I would disagree.
> 
> The music culture in Bangladesh is a lot different from that in India and Pakistan. We have traditionally boasted a very strong rock/heavy metal music scene which is not there in India and Pakistan. Most of these music bands come from vibrant underground scenes in major cities through their own struggles. Some of those music produced by Bangladeshi rock bands could be compared to any in the world, and I'm only being modest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians and Pakistanis have a similar taste and are more fond of melodious pop/bollywood music, there is also this mutual language intelligibility (Hindi/Urdu) which is why Pakistani music could easily attract huge audience.
> 
> Pakistani musicians are surely talented but there are also certain things that the Coke Studio franchisee brings in which I think would be there in the Bangladeshi edition as well. I'm particularly excited about this venture because they have roped in Arnob, he's quite a talented musician and has the rare ability to please audience of all ages and classes! In case you haven't heard him,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do lack in our presentation and broadcasting, which I hope the Coke Studio franchisee would take care of.



Agreed. Bangladeshi rock/metal scene is on a different level. Only Pakistani Rock bands come close.

Musician talent has never been problem, just the presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## peagle

Bilal9 said:


> Well Bangladesh Rock scene is without parallel in the rest of the subcontinent as young folks rejected Bollywood music completely, even old Bangla standards as well.
> 
> Bangladeshi alternative Rock may also be a bit more developed than those countries, but it is limited to instrumental excellence.
> 
> How many of these musicians went to music school and can read sheet music...you can only excel so far in being self-taught. There is such a thing as music theory which has the basics these people have to understand...you can't just pull things out of your imagination and make it work. Writing music has basic discipline involved.
> 
> You have to know your ABC's before you can write Essays about Kirkegaard or Sartre.
> 
> Bangladesher polapan hujugey ektu beshi nachey. Ar kisu nai, to dudher shaad gholei mitai.
> 
> Bangla lyrics for their rock tunes are really sub par, they have a long way to go on that count, not cutting them any slack there. Aping Pearl Jam and Sound Garden riffs and singing trite Bangla words that make zero sense got me really turned off on these Bangla rock people. Honesty and actual songwriting talent is a gaping hole.
> 
> Only recently has the local Rock music scene been truly maturing....and local clubs, gigs and paying fans are helping there.
> 
> Bhai back in college in the US I used to coordinate with tons of acts when they used to come play on campus, I am not exactly a noob in that arena. These Bangladeshi rock acts should open for the rest of regional rock acts (especially from Australia) and get some experience if they are so good. Problem is - most of these Bangladeshi guys do these local Dhaka gigs as a hobby, rather than as a profession. Therein lies the rub.
> 
> By the way, I know Arnab, his family is within my social circle, I know his story well.
> 
> He sings well but singing and arranging cultural gigs are two different things. Two entirely different talent streams.
> 
> I don't know if he has arranged a few gigs already.



Interesting read. 
I would just add one thing here, that South Asian musical traditions are based on Gharana system, traditionally writing music in the western sense does not come into it, but it is just as advanced if not more so then the western system of music, it is just different. I suppose in the new age, the need to systemise our musical traditions will be a requirement because not many students would be willing to spend their lifetime with an Ustad.

Modern requirements aside, the Gharana system is in many ways superior to the western system. Nusrat, Rahat and dozens of others never wrote their music before recitals, they are largely poems or nazms and the interplay between the musicians and the singers is largely spontaneous. I think it would be wrong to assume we lack something just because it is a different tradition. Granted that the need to codify our musical traditions is fast approaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ding Dong the witch is dead....  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483395772876206080

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Damn we had real Rhinos in BD ?



19 January, 2022, 03:55 pm
Last modified: 19 January, 2022, 06:18 pm


*Lost rhinoceroses of Bangladesh *
*Bangladesh was once a biogeographical wonder for holding all three Asian rhinoceroses. *
Indian Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected





Indian Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected

The Indian, Sumatran and Javan—all of the three rhinoceroses of Asia once roamed the land, which we today call Bangladesh.
From the Sundarbans, to the coastal marshes, to the forests of eastern Bangladesh—rhinoceroses stomped and grazed with pride. By the late 19th century, rhinoceroses ceased to exist in the mangroves and marshes.
Although they may have enjoyed a little respite for a little longer in the rugged terrains of the Hill Tracts, today, all three rhinoceroses are severely threatened with extinction.

Javan Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected




Javan Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
*Species profile and global status
Indian rhinoceros* (Rhinoceros unicornis) vulnerable
*Javan rhinoceros* (Rhinoceros sondaicus) critically endangered
*Sumatran rhinoceros *(Dicerorhinus sumatrensis) critically endangered
Of the three, the Indian rhinoceros is somewhat in a stable state. Spread across the plains of Nepal and eastern India, today, they are numbered around 4,000 individuals. The Sumatran and Javan rhinoceroses are truly on their last legs as only a few 100 specimens are surviving in the ever-vanishing jungles of the Indonesian archipelago.
Sumatran Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
>




Sumatran Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
Several breeding programmes have been taken to save these rhinos, but there has been no mentionable success so far. The female Sumatran rhinoceros called 'Begum' was perhaps the last of its kind that had been collected from the Sundarbans and later shown at the London Zoo from 15 February 1872 to 31 August 1900.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Damn we had real Rhinos in BD ?
> 
> 
> 
> 19 January, 2022, 03:55 pm
> Last modified: 19 January, 2022, 06:18 pm
> 
> 
> *Lost rhinoceroses of Bangladesh *
> *Bangladesh was once a biogeographical wonder for holding all three Asian rhinoceroses. *
> Indian Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
> 
> The Indian, Sumatran and Javan—all of the three rhinoceroses of Asia once roamed the land, which we today call Bangladesh.
> From the Sundarbans, to the coastal marshes, to the forests of eastern Bangladesh—rhinoceroses stomped and grazed with pride. By the late 19th century, rhinoceroses ceased to exist in the mangroves and marshes.
> Although they may have enjoyed a little respite for a little longer in the rugged terrains of the Hill Tracts, today, all three rhinoceroses are severely threatened with extinction.
> 
> Javan Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javan Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
> *Species profile and global status
> Indian rhinoceros* (Rhinoceros unicornis) vulnerable
> *Javan rhinoceros* (Rhinoceros sondaicus) critically endangered
> *Sumatran rhinoceros *(Dicerorhinus sumatrensis) critically endangered
> Of the three, the Indian rhinoceros is somewhat in a stable state. Spread across the plains of Nepal and eastern India, today, they are numbered around 4,000 individuals. The Sumatran and Javan rhinoceroses are truly on their last legs as only a few 100 specimens are surviving in the ever-vanishing jungles of the Indonesian archipelago.
> Sumatran Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumatran Rhinoceros. Photo: Collected
> Several breeding programmes have been taken to save these rhinos, but there has been no mentionable success so far. The female Sumatran rhinoceros called 'Begum' was perhaps the last of its kind that had been collected from the Sundarbans and later shown at the London Zoo from 15 February 1872 to 31 August 1900.



Yes we did - extinct or close to it - due to expansion of human encroachment.

We have Malaysian Sun Bears too (and other Asian bear varieties) but those are declining as well. Time to shore up conservation efforts.









There is still time for the bears of Bangladesh


The Asiatic black bear and the Malayan sun bear live in our eastern mixed evergreens. A concerted effort to save them is still a to-do




www.tbsnews.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Go karting and Paintballing in Dhaka...











*United Group is launching the country’s second go-kart arena. From 21 January onward, people can enjoy this outdoor recreational activity*

*In a concrete jungle like Dhaka, recreation is usually limited to the mesh of fancy restaurants. Scope for adventure or outdoor recreational activity is barely available and greenery is mostly considered a luxury.*

In order to counter this situation, a new project named 'Go Kart Courtside' has come to life.






This sport is one of a kind fun activity that brings people from all walks of life together with one common thread - the love for adventure. Photo: Noor-A-Alam

Located in Madani Avenue, United City, just beside Chef's Table Courtside, this project is a motorsport road racing zone, operated with open-wheeled vehicles, popularly known as a 'Kart.'

After Xtreme Racing in Ashulia, Go Kart is Bangladesh's second kart racing platform, and that too within the city.






This sport is one of a kind fun activity that brings people from all walks of life together with one common thread - the love for adventure.

The project has been engineered and developed by United Group, and a dream project of Moinuddin Hasan Rashid, Chairman and Managing Director of United Group, who likes to think out of the box.






Photo: Noor-A-Alam

"Of course, Go Kart Courtside is one of our commercial projects and we intend to make it financially viable, but we have a greater purpose to serve with this project.

United Group is dedicated to designing a quality life for the people, providing them with the joy they deserve," added Sheikh Md Faruk Hossain, Director, Sales and Marketing, United Property Solutions Ltd.

The cheapest package is the single race that costs Tk500 for a ride. A single race concludes at three laps on the track which adds up to a distance of about 1.3 kilometres.

The project will be launched on 21 January 2022, Friday.






*Logistics, location and promises*

Even though kart racing is a sport intended mostly for adults, Go Kart Courtside will facilitate amusement for all. For children, they have set up a bumper car zone. There will also be a restaurant and a retail shop on the premises.

"We wanted to make it a place for all age groups; hence, we are trying to add more facilities and features. Our infrastructure is carefully designed [also] for corporate bookings as a large number of corporate individuals come to play sports at Courtside on a regular basis," added Faruk Hossain.


The location of this particular project has a strategic importance in the expansion of eastern Dhaka. United Group believes that United City in east Dhaka is going to be the next big thing in the country.

The establishment of this whole project covers a total area of approximately 4.7 acres, including a scaled-down circuit of 460 metres; which is the longest track in the country.






To make the sport more exciting, there is a plan to add interesting gamification modules such as 'Hall of Fame,' where a leaderboard will show the names of top racers who have the shortest lap time. There will also be tournaments where the best racers and teams will compete with each other.

Go Kart will initially start their operation with 12 karts, and a dedicated team of about 15 people. Three of them will continuously monitor the strategic points and wave warning flags to prevent accidents. In addition, there will be medical facilities for emergencies.

Made by Honda engines, all the karts are imported from abroad.







Go Kart Courtside aims to ensure the highest possible safety features for the riders. To enjoy this sport, riders will have to go through a series of safety protocols.

Prior to racing, riders will be guided by professional instructors and will be provided with a flyer highlighting the racing zones, rules and regulations. The riders must also sign a waiver form, and wear a helmet and the racing tracksuit provided by the authority at all times while on the track.

And riders also have to strictly maintain the Covid-19 safety protocols. Moreover, the Go Kart authority will hold the power to ban any player for rule violation.







Anyone above 15 years of age can enjoy the ride, but a minimum height of five feet is mandatory. Go Kart will offer five different packages, including single race, race with friends, team race, corporate member race, and race with family.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Looking for an exhilarating new way to spend some quality time with your friends? Ground Zero just might be worth a look*

*Adrenaline rushed through my veins as I ducked for cover behind some rubber tires while red paintballs whistled past me. Most of my teammates had already been eliminated, there were only two of us left against the remaining four opponents. *

The clock was ticking and my paintball supply was running low- I only had three rounds left. With a deep breath I rushed from cover to cover and fired the paintball gun. I missed, and my opponents shot me in the arm painting it pink. The game was all over but the boys and I wanted a rematch.





Photo: Noor A Alam

This was the scene, a few days back, at Ground Zero, the country's only paintball centre situated in Vatara near Bashundhara (you can easily locate it via Google Maps). The local paintball scene is relatively new yet quite popular as we had to book a primetime Friday slot nearly a week in advance. In fact, according to the co-founder of Ground Zero, being fully booked is a regular occurrence.

Either way, if you are looking for an honest review or wondering what paintball even is, I would suggest you read on.






Photo caption: The Ground Zero facility can host ten players at a time with five on each team. Photo: Noor A Alam





*Wait, what is paintball again?*

In a nutshell, paintball is a competitive sport where players try to eliminate opponents by shooting them with paintballs (colour-filled jellylike projectiles) in teams. It combines situational awareness, strategy and shooting skills, that even for first-timers is a fun and thrilling experience.

There are multiple ways to play paintball including capture the flag, team elimination, free for all and bomb defusal, although Ground Zero only offers 2-shot team elimination at the moment.

In this mode, two teams start on opposite ends of the grounds and try to be the last team standing. The staff at Ground Zero were very helpful and informative about the rules of engagements and the specifics of gameplay.


*The timer starts*

We had to be mindful of how many paintballs we fired as each player is allocated a limited number of paintballs per round. Moreover, aiming the paintballs properly took a little getting used to because most of us had no prior shooting experience. There were plenty of obstacles and barriers on the ground so it was very fun hiding, moving from cover to cover and firing.

Although one can book a slot for an hour, the round actually ends much quicker especially if you are a first-timer. Players can also choose to play more rounds within the booked slot. Each round costs Tk200 per person

I would recommend layering up with a hoodie before you play to reduce the impact of the paintballs (yes, they can hurt but only as much as it would if you snapped a rubber band), although the centre provides each player with his/her own jumpsuit which prevents staining. The same goes for paintballs and paintball guns as Ground Zero is fully stocked with imported equipment.

The facility can host ten players at a time with five on each team, although four-a-side games are quite common as well. Carpooling to Ground Zero may be a good idea in that regard as it is quite far away from the centre of the city.






Photo: Noor A Alam
*A foray into the paintball business *

The paintball centre was co-founded by Shadman Nasir and six of his best friends: Helal, Belal, Karim, Jainul, Tabrez and Saquib. Though the idea formed as early as 2017, business only began in February, 2020.

"It took us almost two years to sort out the paperwork and get permission from the authorities. It took so long because the paintball guns looked similar to actual guns and we had to keep explaining that we were not importing weapons," Shadman recalled.

Talking about the average footfall at Ground Zero, the co-founder explained that before the pandemic the centre used to host around 25-30 games each day (each game usually lasts around 20 minutes although they can last longer), starting from 11 AM to 12-12:30 AM.

"During the pandemic, we had to take some safety precautions so we reduced the number of games played daily to around 8-10," Shadman added. This reduction in the number of slots available per day means that enthusiasts are advised to book in advance directly via Ground Zero's Facebook page, especially during weekends.

Luckily for the inhabitants of Chattogram, Ground Zero plans to open a larger facility in the port city soon, complete with a new layout, additional game mode (capture the flag), long-range weapons and even smoke grenades.

Talking more about Ground Zero's plans for the future, Shadman said, "We plan on introducing paintball as a sport in Bangladesh like cricket and football. It is quite popular in countries like the USA and Canada. They even have their own national teams."





Photo: Noor A Alam
*Worth the trip?*

If you enjoyed playing laser tag with your friends, you will love paintball. There are, however, a few things you should consider before booking a slot and heading to Ground Zero with your friends.

Firstly, if you wear glasses, make sure the frames are not too large as it may not fit perfectly into the face protection Ground Zero will give. Moreover, the goggles do tend to fog up so it is important to adjust them properly. Furthermore, because aiming the paintball gun does take a bit of getting used to, I would recommend taking enough cash to go for at least two rounds.

One thing I think Ground Zero should provide is protective gloves for the players although the chance of getting hit in the hands is quite low. On the other hand, you do not need to worry about your belongings as the paintball centre offers lockers to keep your phone and wallets in. There are also plenty of restaurants nearby to chill afterwards if the food court at Ground Zero is not enough.

If you are looking to have a good action-filled time with your friends by trying something new, Ground Zero is definitely the place to be. You can also check out the vlogs on Youtube about Ground Zero if you are still unsure and want to see the action unfold.

There are also plans to introduce year-long membership cards in four categories (Carbon, Platinum, Gold, Silver) for loyal customers, which will include discounts in rides, as well as discounts for certain restaurants in Chef's Table Courtside.

As of now, the biggest challenge of Go Kart Courtside is to reassure people about their services since many people have trust issues with local services and safety protocols.

However, since customers are already happy with the services of the courtside sports zone and Chef's Table Courtside, the management of United Group is confident that Go Kart Courtside will be the next big attraction for adrenaline-seekers.


----------



## Bilal9

*Go-karting, a new addition at Courtside*






City Desk
Sat Jan 22, 2022 12:00 AM Last update on: Sat Jan 22, 2022 10:26 AM


United Group has introduced a brand new activity on its Courtside premises: go-kart racing, said a press release.

Go-karting, in simple terms, is best described as a miniature version of F1 racing. It's accessible to professionals, amateurs and newbies.

Anyone above 15 years of age can take part in the activity, but their height has to be at least five feet, the release added.

Situated at the capital's Madani Avenue, United City, Courtside is a multipurpose zone primarily designed for families, students and corporate employees.

At the inauguration event yesterday, United Group advisor Khandaker Moinul Ahsan Shamim, chairperson and managing director Moinuddin Hasan Rashid, director Malik Talha Ismail Bari and director of marketing at United Real-estate Division Sheikh Mohammad Faruk Hossain were present among other directors and senior officials.

Moinuddin Hasan said, "This project is specifically designed for those who do not want to remain enclosed between four walls."

"United Group is dedicated to designing a quality life for people, providing them with the joy they deserve," said Sheikh Md Faruk Hossain, director of sales and marketing at United Property Solutions Ltd.

"We wanted to make it a place for all age groups; hence, we are trying to add more facilities and features. Our infrastructure is carefully designed for corporate bookings [as well], as a large number of corporate individuals come to play at Courtside regularly," added Faruk Hossain.


----------



## Bilal9

We have some really talented visual art illustrators in the new generation in Bangladesh, one of them is Shafrin Islam. Her portfolio examples shown below.






Art has historically been a form of interpretation, representation and expression. For the up-and-coming artist, Shafrin Islam, it is an opportunity to create her own idiosyncratic world, graciously allowing all those who indulge to become a part of an intricate escapist fantasy. 





The visual development artist has acknowledged using her art as her main form of communication, drawing inspiration from what most view as mundane. She immerses herself in the observation and understanding of nature, exceedingly opposed to what she deems as the “chaotic nature of modern society.”

Always on the move with her family, Shafrin Islam was rarely allotted the opportunity to put down roots. Nevertheless, this was no dissuasion from collecting bits and pieces as from each of her adventures to take with her, later be used to incorporate into her art, aiding in the creation of each of the unique spaces she could call home inside the imaginary world of her own making. Shafrin shares the emphasis she puts on the importance of noticing the details in the fleeting moments of everyday life, to drive her creative process and fuel her motivation. 










“Even now, I carry my sketchbook everywhere I go. My love for collecting stories is profound. I like meeting new people, going to new places solely to collect stories to inspire me to create my illustrations.”

Akin to her nomadic lifestyle, Shafrin also has an interdisciplinary background, with proficiencies in eclectic artistic mediums, some of which being stop-motion animation and 2d elements in illustrated works. Leaving behind her fear of working with digital art, the young artist submerged herself into graphic design and video editing. Indulging her fascination with filmmaking, especially in the criteria of animated film, allowed her to reach her ever-growing potential as a creator. 

According to Shafrin, long term experimentations with various techniques and mixed media has opened a gateway of technical skills and knowledge, “I feel like this is one of the best perks of self-learning, you know you keep getting better at anything you do once you constantly pour effort into it, and there is no limitation to it.”






Holding true to her childhood companions of animated films, cartoons, anime, storybooks, graphic novels; she scatters these themes throughout her artworks, creating a network of motifs that are a distinctive signature of Shafrin Islam. These delightful easter eggs add another layer of whimsy to her already fantastical world held within a canvas. 

Her admiration of Japanese animator Hayao Miyazaki shines through in both her style and her exploration of the relationship of humanity and nature, alongside a vivid colour palette of pastels brought to life through animations. Elaborating her preference for pastels and the role of serenity, Shafrin states, “I most identify with watercolour, because of the calm and meditative method of painting. I love the different kinds of texture it can create depending on the medium of paper used. I also love adding handmade elements like clay objects or paper cutouts.”











Shafrin Islam

Starting her career with the creation of album art for a close friend of hers, Shafrin has now expanded into various ventures both local and international. Her first animated short called ‘BOTTLED UP’ was an animation that incorporated mixed media components, focusing on elements relating to the topic of mental health. Currently, Shafrin Islam is the owner of a new venture by the name of SOCK n’ ROLL, where she designs socks. Letting her partners focus on the business aspects allows her to put her all focus on art direction and coming up with fun new designs. 

Also, the co-creator of Bakorkhani Manuscript, a comic series, a project funded by a grant won under the Fellowship of Brac, blast, and Crea. Shafrin Islam uses satire to explore themes surrounding gender-based violence, filming a live-action video with 2d animation shot entirely in _Puran Dhaka _to stay true to the tradition of the _Bakorkhani_. Shafrin explains, “I plan to expand this project with the other creator of this project and focus on socio-behavioural issues to give voice to the unheard.”

Primarily aiming to create works of art that resonate with people, Shafrin continues to experiment, pushing forwards to exceed the boundaries that she has set for herself, making sure to see her current and future endeavors through


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

সম্রাট আকবরের বশ্যতা অস্বীকার করা এক বীরযোদ্ধা || Masnad E Ala Isa Khan





Isa Khan. He didn't bow to Mughal Emperor Akbar

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> সম্রাট আকবরের বশ্যতা অস্বীকার করা এক বীরযোদ্ধা || Masnad E Ala Isa Khan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isa Khan. He didn't bow to Mughal Emperor Akbar




Taxes lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Taxes lol
> 
> View attachment 811802



Interesting annals of history.

As the capital of the fifteenth-century Bengal ruler Isa Khan, and once an important trading and political center, Sonargaon boasts architecture of the Sultanate, Mughal, and colonial periods. The Sonargaon historic city, located near the present-day capital of Dhaka, includes several Mughal monuments—among them the Sonakanda River Fort, the Panch Pir Mazar Shrine, and Ibrahim's and Abdul Hamid's Mosque.

British colonial architecture preserved in Sonargaon includes the Ananda Mohan Piddar House, and other street-front houses. For travelers making their way along the 2,500-kilometer Grand Trunk Road from Peshawar in the Hindu Kush, Sonargaon marked the end of the line. Threats to the site include flooding, vandalism, unauthorized occupation, illegal development, poor maintenance, and earthquakes.

The low-lying terrain of Bangladesh is especially vulnerable to the impacts of global climate change, particularly flooding and rising sea levels. Currently, most of Sonargaon's masonry buildings suffer from rising damp and biological and insect damage to architectural woodwork.

Structural failure is evident in some buildings. At several significant monuments, restoration works have been undertaken in an ad hoc fashion by the nation's Department of Archaeology; however that institution lacks sufficient funding to carry out the considerable conservation work needed at the site, and requires additional support to develop plans for the city's future.

*Bara Sardar Bari in Sonargaon (Khijirpur was the name given to Swarnagram during Isa Khan's time) has been renovated Thanks to Kihak Sung of YoungOne, a Korean investor and lifelong friend of Bangladesh. The structure dates from late 1400 to early 1500's.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sonargaon Bara Sardar Bari shines after restoration​*UNB . Dhaka*
13 Oct 2021 00:06:24 | Update: 13 Oct 2021 00:06:24





A view of Bara Sardar Bari in Sonargaon after restoration – UNB Photo

*Bara Sardar Bari, one of the most significant heritage sites in Sonargaon, is a shining example of restoration of heritage site in Bangladesh in the truest sense, not just renovation, says architect and architectural conservation specialist Prof Dr Abu Sayeed Mostaque Ahmed.*

It is rare to get an entire one year or more purely to do research before the start of restoration work in Bangladesh.

"I'm lucky as I was given the time to do required research first," said Prof Sayeed, Project Director of the Baro Sardar Bari restoration.

South Korea-based global conglomerate Youngone Corporation restored Baro Sardar Bari in Sonargaon which is the first attempt to preserve a cultural heritage site in Bangladesh.

"Kihak Sung had a dream to restore a building in Bangladesh and he chose Baro Sardar Bari after visiting many places across Bangladesh," said the architect.

Youngone Corporation Chairman and CEO Kihak Sung restored his own village home and he has a personal interest in restoration.

Sung wanted to apply what he learned from his home and pursued hard to restore the whole Panam City as he believes this kind of restoration project is a really to be built into the culture of Bangladesh so that the people can enjoy and be proud of what their ancestors done before.

Prof Sayeed said there is a need to search their identity and heritage once the basic needs like health, education, food and shelter are met. "We've to preserve and conserve our heritage buildings."

He said Kihak Sung wanted to give something to Bangladesh and its future generation through restoration of Bara Sardar Bari instead of something in terms of money.

South Korean Ambassador to Bangladesh Lee Jang-keun, who visited Sonargaon on Monday for the first time, said, "I'm very happy to be here. I feel so close to this country. It's very impressive."

Korean EPZ President Jahangir Saadat said it is unique because this is the first of its kind in Bangladesh for a private sector company like Youngone Corporation to take up a restoration project of a famous heritage site.

Recalling the days of restoration works, Sadat said Kihak Sung was looking for things so perfectly with the original design that they had to go for frequent changes.

"He really wanted to leave a legacy to the people of Bangladesh, particularly for the younger generation who would be proud to glorious past as reflected in the heritage site. This is something very encouraging," said the KEPZ President.

Kihak Sung who personally monitored and saw the implementation works says restoration is not his profession but this is something he likes do for his own satisfaction, satisfaction of his friends and families and people around him.

"When we talk about this kind of restoration project, we never know you can really finish it. Before finishing it really, you can't sleep well," he said.

Prof Sayeed said the main goal of conservation is to give a longer life to a building. "We've been successful."

South Korean Ambassador Lee said he has many ideas on cultural front as the two countries will chalk out programmes to celebrate the 50 years of their diplomatic relations.

The restoration of Bara Sardar Bari was made possible through a unique public-private partnership between the Ministry of Cultural Affairs, government of Bangladesh and Youngone.

Youngone had undertaken an initiative to conserve this building in an authentic and scientific manner as part of the social responsibility and commitment towards Bangladesh.

Also, extensive research was conducted to restore the building to its original grandeur. The restoration included the facade, ornamentation, inner courtyard reconstruction and plastering of interior walls.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Extremely detailed record of the restoration process.






Before/After shots here,






*The restoration project has gone a long way in reviving and modernizing the masonry crafts tradition locally extant in Bangladesh with new modern materials and techniques where appropriate. The restoration director did an excellent job, something to be proud of. And a huge vote of thanks to Chairman Kihak Sung for so graciously gifting us a superb example of our heritage and our past.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Branding Bangladesh campaign is being carried forward.

Dreams are Made in Bangladesh


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

World's smallest reptile (chameleon) Brookesia Nana, from Madagascar. Discovered only recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

How to build a Wind turbine tower in the USA.


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> I'd go to LinkedIn and search for young women belonging to focus groups in the NGO field (Use keywords such as Bangladesh and Women), these are usually bright young women from good educated families. BRACworld I believe is one of these, good luck. Don't tell anyone I told you.
> 
> Of course you could take a mid-to long-ish sabbatical to come home and start socializing with a few and widen your net after finding and befriending them online on some pretext (like doing research on chemical pollution in Bangladesh). If you are restricted to East Asia, that may be more appropriate, as it is closer to home for some women.
> 
> If you are socially averse, that may be a small issue, because women are typically not, especially with their own gender. To find young women, you have to become very adept in belonging to and being active in high quality social networks.



You devil you.   

I would like you to connect with @fitpOsitive at once to connect with me before I am banned again.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> You devil you.
> 
> I would like you to connect with @fitpOsitive at once to connect with me before I am banned again.



I am sorry about your predicament. But welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Bilal9

@Joe Shearer dada, @jamahir bhai look at Korean Bhai's experiences in Bangladesh. He has loads of other videos in his channel too. Speaks Bengali really well now. Wedding is kind of a casual affair here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> @Joe Shearer dada, @jamahir bhai look at Korean Bhai's experiences in Bangladesh. He has loads of other videos in his channel too. Speaks Bengali really well now. Wedding is kind of a casual affair here.



I enjoyed it. Korean Bhai is so sociable and funny. Mosharee is a sweet girl. Found Bhai's history here.

Also, he was quite stumped when seeing the Salman Khan dance to "Jawaani phir na aaye". 

I will watch his other vids as well in time. Thanks for the introduction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> I enjoyed it. Korean Bhai is so sociable and funny. Mosharee is a sweet girl. Found Bhai's history here.
> 
> Also, he was quite stumped when seeing the Salman Khan dance to "Jawaani phir na aaye".
> 
> I will watch his other vids as well in time. Thanks for the introduction.



He is a hilarious guy, his videos go viral in Bangladesh quite often. I don't know if you know but there is a sizeable Korean expat community living in Bangladesh since the 1980's. 

Korean food (spicy noodle for kids and of course formal restaurant fare like Bulgogi, Galbi and Bibimbap), K-pop culture and other cultural influences are very strong, especially for young people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> He is a hilarious guy, his videos go viral in Bangladesh quite often.



The bride and groom knew him and on the comments section two people invited him to their city and make vlogs with them.



Bilal9 said:


> I don't know if you know but there is a sizeable Korean expat community living in Bangladesh since the 1980's.



Ah. And the interview I linked has this :


> "The Korean community here in Bangladesh is very strong and good. They celebrate various traditional occasions and we celebrate Korean night every year as well," Joseph said.






Bilal9 said:


> Korean food (spicy noodle for kids and of course formal restaurant fare like Bulgogi, Galbi and Bibimbap)



In the interview he also mentions his restaurant :


> As a food enthusiast, Joseph owns a restaurant, called "K-CUPBOB" located in Bashundhara Residential Area, although it has been closed due to the Covid-19 shutdown. "I had to communicate with my employees in Bangla, which is why I got a dictionary and learned more Bangla words and the Bangla names of vegetables."
> 
> "One of the reasons I opened the restaurant was because I wanted to provide my Bangladeshi customers Korean food at an affordable price," Joseph said.






Bilal9 said:


> K-pop culture and other cultural influences are very strong, especially for young people.



Well, I never understood the popularity of K-pop and Korean serials, not that I have watched any of them.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Me and @Kharap Foa pulling up to Chittagong Hill Tracts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491670882347274240

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

@F-6 enthusiast I used to be but he supposedly deleted his Facebook account a few months back, so now I have no way to reach him.

He was in BD in mid 2021 and flew back to Ukraine right after.. I doubt he would've flown to BD once again in such a short span of time..


Unless he saw the conflict coming and ducked in advance, which is what I hope he did.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

The Ukraine conflict demonstrates how strong countries can eat through smaller ones with impunity and the world offers nothing but meaningless thoughts and prayers...


I hope our country's civilian and military leadership are watching and taking the lesson that's begging to be learnt here..


Prepare, Arm and be ready for the always.


We are surrounded by the literal devil on one side and RSS run India on the other...


No way to avoid conflict in the coming years, I pray our forces training and procurement goes beyond the guidelines outlined in forces goal 2030..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Kharap Foa said:


> guidelines outlined in forces goal 2030..


should have been forces goal 2020





Kharap Foa said:


> I hope our country's civilian and military leadership are watching and taking the lesson that's begging to be learnt here..


First , they need to drop the Friendship to all , malice to none BullSh*t.
limp d*ck diplomacy has cost us dearly
The BAF leadership should be court marshalled and built from the ground up



Kharap Foa said:


> by the literal devil on one side


Chinthaikarider kono praner mayaa thake na. North Korea wannabes behave like a rabid dog and have nothing to lose.
this is gonna sound bad , but i'm gonna say it
the burmans brought this upon themselves , I have no sympathy for them , whether its their civilian casualties or military,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493576746457006082


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496461750522494979

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

F-6 enthusiast said:


> should have been forces goal 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First , they need to drop the Friendship to all , malice to none BullSh*t.
> limp d*ck diplomacy has cost us dearly
> The BAF leadership should be court marshalled and built from the ground up
> 
> 
> Chinthaikarider kono praner mayaa thake na. North Korea wannabes behave like a rabid dog and have nothing to lose.
> this is gonna sound bad , but i'm gonna say it
> the burmans brought this upon themselves , I have no sympathy for them , whether its their civilian casualties or military,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493576746457006082
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496461750522494979




Ughh.. BAF is the absolute worst.. even momen gets his job done right sometimes (very difficult for him)..


In the event of any conflict BAF will get BA slaughtered by their sheer ineptitude and inability to hold air superiority over our skies and work in conjunction with the air defence assets on the ground.


No matter how many batteries of LRSAM (apparently coming right after mrca), mrsam and other air defence equipment we procure... They're worthless without air assets supporting them.


BN is doing amazingly with the limited funding and assets it has, I rate them over BA actually in terms of leadership and strategy.


BA is also finally on the right path to transition from a so so army to an actual capable force and the rapid addition of missile strike capabilities in srbm and various mlrs is going to increase their capabilities manifold. Not to mention the other procurements starting from light arms, howitzers and tanks.




I absolutely loath BAF leadership and all their teeter tottering... Horrendous is the only word that comes to mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Kharap Foa said:


> I hope our country's civilian and military leadership are watching and taking the lesson that's begging to be learnt here..


ignore his voice , listen to what this guy says 





btw he is impartial and doesn't use religion to peddle his narrative. He gets a lot of flack for saying we should deal with France

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Didn't one of the bro's here (Michael dude i think) study in Ukraine?

I hope he is safe. They're not allowing any men to leave (18-60). Even if they're ex-pats or international students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Choto nunu syndrome by our close yet not so close neighbour (not the one you think about) explained by a Bangladesh Army Officer Abu Rushd (retired)
i implore @Destranator @Kharap Foa watch this as well

(press watch on youtube link)








PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Didn't one of the bro's here (Michael dude i think) study in Ukraine?
> 
> I hope he is safe. They're not allowing any men to leave (18-60). Even if they're ex-pats or international students.


BD embassy saying they have contacted some 250 BD ppl in Ukraine
Polish Gov said they would give them on-entry visa and
BD gov said that they would arrange flights
I hope he is safe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

F-6 enthusiast said:


> ignore his voice , listen to what this guy says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw he is impartial and doesn't use religion to peddle his narrative. He gets a lot of flack for saying we should deal with France



I wish I could understand proper Bangla better.

I used to be an advocate for less spending for the military for Bangladesh.

But this Ukraine theater has only illustrated what a joke the world really is.

Might makes right. (And nothing is as it seems)

I hope these clowns in the Bangladeshi government are taking lessons.

For goodness sakes PLEASE buy some real capability for BAF with a well thought out plan for the future.

This is literally a crossroads for BAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Avicenna said:


> I wish I could understand proper Bangla better.
> 
> I used to be an advocate for less spending for the military for Bangladesh.
> 
> But this Ukraine theater has only illustrated what a joke the world really is.
> 
> Might makes right. (And nothing is as it seems)
> 
> I hope these clowns in the Bangladeshi government are taking lessons.
> 
> For goodness sakes PLEASE buy some real capability for BAF with a well thought out plan for the future.
> 
> This is literally a crossroads for BAF.




Whaaaa you can't speak Bangla ? I can't read Bangla that well and kick myself about it all the time (I learnt then forgot the alphabets 😂😭)



F-6 enthusiast said:


> Choto nunu syndrome by our close yet not so close neighbour (not the one you think about) explained by a Bangladesh Army Officer Abu Rushd (retired)
> i implore @Destranator @Kharap Foa watch this as well
> 
> (press watch on youtube link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BD embassy saying they have contacted some 250 BD ppl in Ukraine
> Polish Gov said they would give them on-entry visa and
> BD gov said that they would arrange flights
> I hope he is safe




Lmao chotonunu syndrome is one way to put it xD 

I'm gonna steal that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Kharap Foa said:


> Whaaaa you can't speak Bangla ? I can't read Bangla that well and kick myself about it all the time (I learnt then forgot the alphabets 😂😭)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao chotonunu syndrome is one way to put it xD
> 
> I'm gonna steal that.



I can speak and understand informal Bangla but not the Bangla these guys speak on Youtube.

Also, hope Michael Corleone is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Avicenna said:


> I can speak and understand informal Bangla but not the Bangla these guys speak on Youtube.
> 
> Also, hope Michael Corleone is ok.




What do you mean informal Bangla ? Like a specific dialect ?


He's speaking a bit fast but this is pretty much standard tbf but maybe I am wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Avicenna said:


> I wish I could understand proper Bangla better.
> 
> I used to be an advocate for less spending for the military for Bangladesh.
> 
> But this Ukraine theater has only illustrated what a joke the world really is.
> 
> Might makes right. (And nothing is as it seems)
> 
> I hope these clowns in the Bangladeshi government are taking lessons.
> 
> For goodness sakes PLEASE buy some real capability for BAF with a well thought out plan for the future.
> 
> This is literally a crossroads for BAF.


he basically saying
myanmar has nothing to lose compared to us (economy) . what stopping them from taking St Martin island and CHT with airstrikes ?

He says the Army is defo better trained than the mm military , but what use is it without air support in modern warfare ?
He criticises the khet public who think BA and BN will do just fine without BAF. Using Rational rather than Emotional Arguments.



Kharap Foa said:


> Lmao chotonunu syndrome is one way to put it xD


let me know what you think of the video (lets use diplomatic language to evade the banhammer )

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Kharap Foa said:


> What do you mean informal Bangla ? Like a specific dialect ?
> 
> 
> He's speaking a bit fast but this is pretty much standard tbf but maybe I am wrong



I can talk to people in Bangla and understand them like in dinner parties or at home.

But I can't understand the Bangla they use in news or youtube videos or anything formal.

Anyways, hope BAF does something good soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Didn't one of the bro's here (Michael dude i think) study in Ukraine?
> 
> I hope he is safe. They're not allowing any men to leave (18-60). Even if they're ex-pats or international students.


Poland to give shelter to Bangladeshis leaving Ukraine​A general view shows the rebel-held city of Donetsk, Ukraine. REUTERS





A general view shows the rebel-held city of Donetsk, Ukraine. REUTERS

*The Polish government has agreed to issue visas to Bangladeshis living in Ukraine on an emergency basis before their repatriation to Bangladesh, said State Minister for Foreign Affairs Shahriar Alam.*
"We have contacted the office of the Polish Foreign Ministry requesting on-arrival visas for Bangladeshis stranded in Ukraine and the Polish government has assured us of their assistance," the minister said in a press briefing this afternoon.
But the service has not been launched yet, he added.

Poland will issue visas for 15 days and by this time, the asylum seekers will have to return to Bangladesh.
The government is planning to send chartered planes to bring them back and will bear all costs during their stay in Poland, he assured.

Meanwhile, the Bangladesh Embassy in Ukraine has opened a Whatsapp group and has been able to contact around 250 Bangladeshis there. Those who want to leave Ukraine have been asked to contact the group.
"The number of Bangladeshis living in war-struck Ukraine could be 500," said the minister.









Poland to give shelter to Bangladeshis leaving Ukraine


The Polish government has agreed to issue visas to Bangladeshis living in Ukraine on an emergency basis before their repatriation to Bangladesh, said State Minister for Foreign Affairs Shahriar Alam. "We have contacted the office of the Polish Foreign Ministry requesting on-arrival visas for...




www.tbsnews.net





hopefully he is among those contacted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> I wish I could understand proper Bangla better.
> 
> I used to be an advocate for less spending for the military for Bangladesh.
> 
> But this Ukraine theater has only illustrated what a joke the world really is.
> 
> Might makes right. (And nothing is as it seems)
> 
> I hope these clowns in the Bangladeshi government are taking lessons.
> 
> For goodness sakes PLEASE buy some real capability for BAF with a well thought out plan for the future.
> 
> This is literally a crossroads for BAF.



Did you see how quickly the Russians gained air superiority over Ukrainian skies? A lesson for sure...


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Bilal9 said:


> Did you see how quickly the Russians gained air superiority over Ukrainian skies? A lesson for sure...




The US continues to maintain that the Russians actually don't hold air superiority over Ukraine.. not sure what to believe..


Heard NATO will provide air defence systems to Ukraine now.. too little, too late... If you ask me but I'm not in Ukraine fighting so I wouldn't know


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

So... Recent events have kept me glued to my phone/screen continuously. What a shame, I had other plans for the weekend...

My take on this is quite grey. No side is 100% right or 100% wrong. Much like everything else in the world. I know people have strong opinions in such events, and it's near impossible to be impartial. But here's my take:

NATO & "west" in general: 
After winning the cold war, they've become a circle-jerk organization living in extreme hubris. Instead of making the world a safer place, they did the opposite. Opened up lots of legal/moral/geopolitical pandora's boxes by recognizing Kossovo (much like Putin recognizing DNR/LPR, Transnistria, etc), invading Iraq and turning that region into a bigger powderkeg, exceeding its no-fly zone mandate in Libya, trying their best to overthrow Assad, to name just the major ones. From Russia's perspective, they were very upset with all that. Because morals aside, they made the entire world less stable. Putin was fairly pro-Western in the early 2000s. But NATO's greed and hubris made them incredibly arrogant, thinking they can pull off unconditional victories everywhere, and no one can do anything about it. But more importantly, NATO expanded eastwards. Which was one of the major points of West/Russia negotiations after the fall of the USSR. No Russian regime ever, democratic or otherwise, will ever let that happen. You have to understand Russian strategic thinking. They are a product of their geography, much like everyone else. But NATO expanded regardless, expecting Russians to just huff and puff like they often used to do (and little else). When it comes to understanding Russia's frustrations, irrespective of the nature of the Russian regime, I totally understand it. Even Gorbachev has stated he regrets how things ended up. He assumed Westerners were reasonable trustworthy people. But the west was just overly drunk on hubris, the worst of human deceases. They even undermined the economic growth of one of their greatest allies (Japan), at least to some extent. Because the thought of an Asian country overtaking the Anglo-Saxon world in an international context was too unbearable for our Anglo-Saxons. The idea that the western world would let some Asians or Slavs replace their 500 years (which in human history terms is pretty short) economic/cultural/military/scientific dominance unopposed is just moronically naive. This isn't a thing exclusive to westerners. This is just the no1 rule of civilization. No dominant civilization will ever let its successor replace them unopposed. But coming back to the RU vs NATO discussion, NATO just expanded eastwards like it couldn't give a **** about RU's opinion. Despite winning the cold war, despite containing the epic rise of (peaceful) Japan in the 1980s, I think Westerners should really start to think about the possibility that they will no longer be the center of the world. It'll most likely be Asia, with China at the helm. 

Ukraine: 
It's a young Nation. We Bangladeshi's should know a thing or two about young nations. But unlike BD, it's culturally not very homogeneous. They have a large pro-Russian population, mostly to the east. But the % of the Pro-Russian populace has decreased drastically over the 30 years. Thanks in part to Russia's incompetence to offer them anything good. Thanks to them propping up a bunch of mobs to rule Ukraine. It's really easy to see the appeal of the EU from a Ukrainian perspective. Russia's "influence" gave them the likes of Yanakovitch and men of his ilk. Every single one of the ex-East-Block countries ended up better economically than present-day Russia. 

In terms of corruption/incompetency, Ukraine is way worse than even Russia. So as much as I understand Ukraine blaming RU for a lot of their problems, they had 8 years of a free government to get their arse together. But they haven't. The quality of their politics is incredibly poor, arguably worse than even Russia. Zelensky was democratically elected. Russia accuse UA of being Nazis, but no far right-wing party ever won any seats in parliament. Zelensky himself is a Jew. They were about to pass a law forbidding anti-Semitism, and outlawing organizations like AZOV. Nonetheless, Ukraine did have a Neo-Nazi problem and they have used them to achieve certain political goals (like Maidan). But being a young state, and having Russia hold its balls for the last 30 years, Ukrainians were not allowed to evolve naturally. Which gave more power to extremist groups. But Zelensky, for all his faults, at least showed these groups will disappear organically due to the political/social/cultural evolution of a young nation. But it isn't completely incorrect to say he still relies on them to an extent. And they still have armored units in the Ukrainian army. Not "loan fruitcakes" he wants others to believe 

Putin & Russia:
I think Putin saved Russia in the 2000s. But he's in power for far too long. Russia has stagnated as a result economically. There's a discussion to be had about the impact of sanctions, oil prices, PPP (their PPP per capita has been growing consistently, despite nominal per capita declining). But just observe the RU economy on a micro-scale. Russia tried to encourage innovation and private enterprise. Take a look at the techno-parks built in Moscow, Petersburg, and other regions. All those investments, yet the outcome was pretty underwhelming. Why? Corruption. Ask yourself why Chicoms, whose auto industry started off copying some soviet UAZ jeeps now have an auto industry that can threaten the likes of Tesla, while the Russian auto industry is only targetted at one type of customer (a bunch of low earning babushka and vatniks living in Russia's 3rd world like cities). Russia is not a meritocracy like China. I think they will give us South Asian's a challenge when it comes to nepotism and corruption. Putin, despite appearing to be anti-corruption, ended up exploiting corruption for his gain. He was naive enough to think he could get corrupt people to work in the interest of the country. But it hasn't really worked. The Russian elite is a bunch of hand-picked mob/mafia mentality groups picked by Putin and his inner circle. And Russia stagnated as a result. There was a time and place for strongmen like Putin to keep Russia forever. But the problem with Strongmen is they refuse to leave. And there's little you could do about that. Right now, Russia has a lot of domestic economic problems. Poverty is rising at an alarming rate. And this will erode Putin's popularity, which used to be pretty overwhelming only a few years ago. Putinism should've been replaced at least 10 years ago. Having been in power for this long, I think there is a possibility he is starting to go a little mad. 

The biggest tragedy is, despite understanding Russia's perspective, Russia's complete failure to keep UA out of NATO by peaceful means. One has to understand the UA perspective. From their shoes, they only have to look to Poland, Estonia, Latvia, Czech Republic, even Romania, and Bulgaria, and see their economic prosperity. And then look at strongmen paradise-like Belarus, Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, and finally, Russia, which is poorer than Romania now. Regardless of whether western integration will actually transform them into economic prosperity (judging by the last 8 years, it didn't). But the appeal is very obvious. Russia, I'm sorry to say, cannot offer anything useful. There's a reason it hand selects a bunch of corrupt mafias/mob-like strongmen in its bordering countries. They only understand force, not prosperity. All talks about the Eurasian Union, economic integration of CIS countries, all of them were dismal failures delivering poor results. 

TLDR: Nato pushed eastwards, forced RU into a corner. The Russian invasion of Ukraine is a symbol of violence being the tool of the incompetent

Sorry for any typo's/mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Russia, which is poorer than Romania now.


Refuse to believe this is true


PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Russia's complete failure to keep UA out of NATO by peaceful means.


i would have thought that Russia would behave like a responsible state actor and all of these wargames and threats were just bluffs to give Russia some *much needed * leverage (from their perspective) in the negotiating table. You know maybe some sanctions relief or similar.

I used to subscribe to the idea of a Neoliberal Economist who once said '' Two countries that have McDonalds (insert fast food chain here ) will never go to war with each other, the economies will have too much to loose.'' here , Having a global fast food chain obviously means being connected to the world economy and having a reltatively well to do population. 

Putin has proven them wrong.


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> So... Recent events have kept me glued to my phone/screen continuously. What a shame, I had other plans for the weekend...
> 
> My take on this is quite grey. No side is 100% right or 100% wrong. Much like everything else in the world. I know people have strong opinions in such events, and it's near impossible to be impartial. But here's my take:
> 
> NATO & "west" in general:
> After winning the cold war, they've become a circle-jerk organization living in extreme hubris. Instead of making the world a safer place, they did the opposite. Opened up lots of legal/moral/geopolitical pandora's boxes by recognizing Kossovo (much like Putin recognizing DNR/LPR, Transnistria, etc), invading Iraq and turning that region into a bigger powderkeg, exceeding its no-fly zone mandate in Libya, trying their best to overthrow Assad, to name just the major ones. From Russia's perspective, they were very upset with all that. Because morals aside, they made the entire world less stable. Putin was fairly pro-Western in the early 2000s. But NATO's greed and hubris made them incredibly arrogant, thinking they can pull off unconditional victories everywhere, and no one can do anything about it. But more importantly, NATO expanded eastwards. Which was one of the major points of West/Russia negotiations after the fall of the USSR. No Russian regime ever, democratic or otherwise, will ever let that happen. You have to understand Russian strategic thinking. They are a product of their geography, much like everyone else. But NATO expanded regardless, expecting Russians to just huff and puff like they often used to do (and little else). When it comes to understanding Russia's frustrations, irrespective of the nature of the Russian regime, I totally understand it. Even Gorbachev has stated he regrets how things ended up. He assumed Westerners were reasonable trustworthy people. But the west was just overly drunk on hubris, the worst of human deceases. They even undermined the economic growth of one of their greatest allies (Japan), at least to some extent. Because the thought of an Asian country overtaking the Anglo-Saxon world in an international context was too unbearable for our Anglo-Saxons. The idea that the western world would let some Asians or Slavs replace their 500 years (which in human history terms is pretty short) economic/cultural/military/scientific dominance unopposed is just moronically naive. This isn't a thing exclusive to westerners. This is just the no1 rule of civilization. No dominant civilization will ever let its successor replace them unopposed. But coming back to the RU vs NATO discussion, NATO just expanded eastwards like it couldn't give a **** about RU's opinion. Despite winning the cold war, despite containing the epic rise of (peaceful) Japan in the 1980s, I think Westerners should really start to think about the possibility that they will no longer be the center of the world. It'll most likely be Asia, with China at the helm.
> 
> Ukraine:
> It's a young Nation. We Bangladeshi's should know a thing or two about young nations. But unlike BD, it's culturally not very homogeneous. They have a large pro-Russian population, mostly to the east. But the % of the Pro-Russian populace has decreased drastically over the 30 years. Thanks in part to Russia's incompetence to offer them anything good. Thanks to them propping up a bunch of mobs to rule Ukraine. It's really easy to see the appeal of the EU from a Ukrainian perspective. Russia's "influence" gave them the likes of Yanakovitch and men of his ilk. Every single one of the ex-East-Block countries ended up better economically than present-day Russia.
> 
> In terms of corruption/incompetency, Ukraine is way worse than even Russia. So as much as I understand Ukraine blaming RU for a lot of their problems, they had 8 years of a free government to get their arse together. But they haven't. The quality of their politics is incredibly poor, arguably worse than even Russia. Zelensky was democratically elected. Russia accuse UA of being Nazis, but no far right-wing party ever won any seats in parliament. Zelensky himself is a Jew. They were about to pass a law forbidding anti-Semitism, and outlawing organizations like AZOV. Nonetheless, Ukraine did have a Neo-Nazi problem and they have used them to achieve certain political goals (like Maidan). But being a young state, and having Russia hold its balls for the last 30 years, Ukrainians were not allowed to evolve naturally. Which gave more power to extremist groups. But Zelensky, for all his faults, at least showed these groups will disappear organically due to the political/social/cultural evolution of a young nation. But it isn't completely incorrect to say he still relies on them to an extent. And they still have armored units in the Ukrainian army. Not "loan fruitcakes" he wants others to believe
> 
> Putin & Russia:
> I think Putin saved Russia in the 2000s. But he's in power for far too long. Russia has stagnated as a result economically. There's a discussion to be had about the impact of sanctions, oil prices, PPP (their PPP per capita has been growing consistently, despite nominal per capita declining). But just observe the RU economy on a micro-scale. Russia tried to encourage innovation and private enterprise. Take a look at the techno-parks built in Moscow, Petersburg, and other regions. All those investments, yet the outcome was pretty underwhelming. Why? Corruption. Ask yourself why Chicoms, whose auto industry started off copying some soviet UAZ jeeps now have an auto industry that can threaten the likes of Tesla, while the Russian auto industry is only targetted at one type of customer (a bunch of low earning babushka and vatniks living in Russia's 3rd world like cities). Russia is not a meritocracy like China. I think they will give us South Asian's a challenge when it comes to nepotism and corruption. Putin, despite appearing to be anti-corruption, ended up exploiting corruption for his gain. He was naive enough to think he could get corrupt people to work in the interest of the country. But it hasn't really worked. The Russian elite is a bunch of hand-picked mob/mafia mentality groups picked by Putin and his inner circle. And Russia stagnated as a result. There was a time and place for strongmen like Putin to keep Russia forever. But the problem with Strongmen is they refuse to leave. And there's little you could do about that. Right now, Russia has a lot of domestic economic problems. Poverty is rising at an alarming rate. And this will erode Putin's popularity, which used to be pretty overwhelming only a few years ago. Putinism should've been replaced at least 10 years ago. Having been in power for this long, I think there is a possibility he is starting to go a little mad.
> 
> The biggest tragedy is, despite understanding Russia's perspective, Russia's complete failure to keep UA out of NATO by peaceful means. One has to understand the UA perspective. From their shoes, they only have to look to Poland, Estonia, Latvia, Czech Republic, even Romania, and Bulgaria, and see their economic prosperity. And then look at strongmen paradise-like Belarus, Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, and finally, Russia, which is poorer than Romania now. Regardless of whether western integration will actually transform them into economic prosperity (judging by the last 8 years, it didn't). But the appeal is very obvious. Russia, I'm sorry to say, cannot offer anything useful. There's a reason it hand selects a bunch of corrupt mafias/mob-like strongmen in its bordering countries. They only understand force, not prosperity. All talks about the Eurasian Union, economic integration of CIS countries, all of them were dismal failures delivering poor results.
> 
> TLDR: Nato pushed eastwards, forced RU into a corner. The Russian invasion of Ukraine is a symbol of violence being the tool of the incompetent
> 
> Sorry for any typo's/mistakes



Excellent overview,

I saw a recent 2019 interview of Gorbachev with the BBC, it is somewhat enlightening. However Gorbachev for one reason or another, keeps from openly criticizing Putin.








F-6 enthusiast said:


> Refuse to believe this is true
> 
> i would have thought that Russia would behave like a responsible state actor and all of these wargames and threats were just bluffs to give Russia some *much needed * leverage (from their perspective) in the negotiating table. You know maybe some sanctions relief or similar.
> 
> I used to subscribe to the idea of a Neoliberal Economist who once said '' Two countries that have McDonalds (insert fast food chain here ) will never go to war with each other, the economies will have too much to loose.'' here , Having a global fast food chain obviously means being connected to the world economy and having a reltatively well to do population.
> 
> Putin has proven them wrong.



Russia needs a buffer state or states, Donetsk, Luhansk, Crimea etc. are either buffers or vital to Russia's influence (Crimea and Naval bases in the Black Sea). You can't start fingering Russian dominance and expect them to stand idly by.

This was a pre-conceived disaster. Ukraine needed to stand neutral and not join NATO. My take for whatever it's worth....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Refuse to believe this is true
> 
> i would have thought that Russia would behave like a responsible state actor and all of these wargames and threats were just bluffs to give Russia some *much needed * leverage (from their perspective) in the negotiating table. You know maybe some sanctions relief or similar.
> 
> I used to subscribe to the idea of a Neoliberal Economist who once said '' Two countries that have McDonalds (insert fast food chain here ) will never go to war with each other, the economies will have too much to loose.'' here , Having a global fast food chain obviously means being connected to the world economy and having a reltatively well to do population.
> 
> Putin has proven them wrong.



Russia's GDP per Capita: $11,654 nominal, $29,485 PPP
Romania's GDP per Capita: $16,130 nominal, $34,066 PPP 

I can't remember the exact figures, but Romania's minimum wage is some order of magnitude higher than Russia's. Not to mention average salaries. Russia has a lot of critical human development issues, like having an overall life expectancy lower than Bangladesh! Russia also has a lot of strengths. They don't need a very high nominal GDP to have a formidable military and shit on NATO expansionist dreams. Their GDP in PPP terms is quite large, and they're incredibly self-reliant technologically speaking. They have limitations in a lot of technologies (tech, microchips in particular), but they can replace western ones with Chicom. 

People forget for a technologically autonomous country like RU, they don't need a high GDP in nominal terms to make scary weopons. Sure their economy isn't doing well by any degree, but it won't stop them militarily.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

@PoondolotoPandalum an example

After the indian parliament attacks , they moved infantry and armour to the international border. Indicating a conflict on the scale of 65 and 71. Open conflict posed serious threat not just for the region but the entire global economy. what did the yanks do ? first they tried to calm the two sides down. didn't work
next they issued a statement advising American citizens to leave IN and PK , Europeans did the same. This caused a crisis on the economies of both states and they backed down like good little boys. The people in charge will not allow any disruption to the interconnected and globalised economy.

Not all states can be restrained though , Certainly not Russia and countries More Powerful than Russia (there are only two)


----------



## Faqirze

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Didn't one of the bro's here (Michael dude i think) study in Ukraine?


Why was he banned?


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

I'll just say the Chinese are much wiser, far more organized, and far more competent than the Russians ever were. People debate the cause of the USSR's downfall for 30+ years. Afghan war, Raegen's Star Wars program, Chernobyl, covert CIA operations, economic stagnation. I think all of those were legit factors, but I'd add Corruption and sheer incompetence. Chinese have a system of meritocracy going back perhaps thousand+ years (maybe Chinabro's could correct me). And they have shown great agility, and willingness to innovate and evolve. Russia has not, even in modern Russia.



Faqirze said:


> Why was he banned?



Not him in particular, ii have no idea about him. But I've heard on Bangla news that a lot of students struggled to leave Ukraine as the authorities are banning all physically able (and in some cases not even that) 18-60 yo males from leaving Ukraine. Including ex-pats and international students. Even CNN reported they are subject to punishment should they leave


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Bilal9 said:


> Excellent overview,
> 
> I saw a recent 2019 interview of Gorbachev with the BBC, it is somewhat enlightening. However Gorbachev for one reason or another, keeps from openly criticizing Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia needs a buffer state or states, Donetsk, Luhansk, Crimea etc. are either buffers or vital to Russia's influence (Crimea and Naval bases in the Black Sea). You can't start fingering Russian dominance and expect them to stand idly by.
> 
> This was a pre-conceived disaster. Ukraine needed to stand neutral and not join NATO. My take for whatever it's worth....



I'll admit, I was quite a staunch Russia fanboy growing up. As I matured (I'm almost 32 now), I've become more nuanced. Back in the 2000s, it was incredibly tempting to see Russia as this potential opposing force to the complete mayhem bought by the Western world. A lot of people, me included, put them on a pedestal. And no one deserves that, not even China, which, for now, I hold in quite a high opinion. There's no guarantee they won't be the victim of hubris one day. You can somewhat see some emergence of that. Even 10 years ago, it was really difficult to find a really arrogant Chinese person. Nowadays, there has been an increase in arrogance and hubris. Not sure how prevalent it is. But after accomplishing so much in so little time, it's naturally tempting to look down on people worse off than you, especially South Asians. Shouldn't be our business anyway. We need to work hard in silence, to the best of our abilities. Our time hasn't come. 

As the saying goes: a difficult situation breeds tough men and women. Tough men and women work hard to make things easy for the next generation. The next generations have things too easy. Which breeds weak men and women. This brings about a difficult situation all over again...

Sorry for going on tangents. But RU is far from ideal. I think their role in this century is relegated to being a security partner for China. China's military is arguably more modern than Russia's. China's technology and industry, on the whole (with exceptions like jet engines, or other areas that have no substitute for decades of experience), are more advanced than Russia's/. But China lacks military experience. But post-Soviet Russia has quite a lot. Multiple counter insurgencies in the region, Syrian operations, and now, Ukraine. Though I have no idea how it'll end. 

TBH I was pretty shocked when I saw them invade. I thought propping up their puppets in DPR and LPR would be enough. THen i thought illegal deployment of "peacekeepers" to DPR/LPR was enough, as the UA army could not attack them without provoking war. Then, when they finally invaded, I thought they were trying to cut the UA army from moving eastwards to DPR/LNR. But it seems like, they are trying to wack out all of UA's military to either force Zelensky on a table, or overthrow him completely. If it goes into a long-term occupation war, things will get really interesting. Or I should rather say, it'll get really nasty for both sides.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Ukrainian Bayrakter TB-2 are ripping apart Russian logistics and armoured columns 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497591920360673281
we should get TB-2

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Ukrainian Bayrakter TB-2 are ripping apart Russian logistics and armoured columns
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497591920360673281
> we should get TB-2



Dunno. Others claim TB-2s were wacked out on their bases pre-emptively by RU airstrikes, cruise missiles, and MRBM's. There's no proof of either. But there is a massive information war going on in Twitter. On the balance of probability, it's probably helicopter strikes. Airplanes, according to RU sources aren't much of a problem. But the sporadic appearance of low flying choppers is. Still, RU failed to achieve complete air superiority before sending in their ground offensive, resulting in some very messy battles 

The best thing to do is keep off Twitter and wait for the actual results in the end.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> ll admit, I was quite a staunch Russia fanboy growing up. As I matured (I'm almost 32 now), I've become more nuanced. Back in the 2000s, it was incredibly tempting to see Russia as this potential opposing force to the complete mayhem bought by the Western world.


ill be honest and say that i bought their anti-imperialist narrative up until 2017-19. But not everything is black and white as it seems. Hope the Ukrainians can repel the invader.


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Dunno. Others claim TB-2s were wacked out on their bases pre-emptively by RU airstrikes, cruise missiles, and MRBM's. There's no proof of either. But there is a massive information war going on in Twitter. On the balance of probability, it's probably helicopter strikes. Airplanes, according to RU sources aren't much of a problem. But the sporadic appearance of low flying choppers is. Still, RU failed to achieve complete air superiority before sending in their ground offensive, resulting in some very messy battles
> 
> The best thing to do is keep off Twitter and wait for the actual results in the end.



I saw some Pentagon middlin' official guy gloat on record that the US had given the Ukrainian military "enough means" to wipe out Russian advances and columns.

If this is indeed the case, then all Ukrainian cards are not on the table yet. More to come of course. Watch this space.

We all saw Russian Ground attack jets and helis wiped out off the sky with ease...that means some of the US miniaturized munitions like Griffins are working. And of course ATGMs like Javelins against ground targets.









US sends 300 Javelin missiles to Ukraine in latest military aid during Russia standoff


Tuesday’s shipment — the third installment of the $200 million in aid authorized by President Biden — tipped the scales at 79 tons, according to the US Embassy in Kiev.




nypost.com





Here's a Griffin overview.





__





Wayback Machine






web.archive.org





PLAAF is also wielding new smart mini munitions, some hanging off of CH-2 drones and some launched a la stinger. I don't know which one would be a Griffin analog. This is old news, there could be newer developments like the Xiu Jian (Hidden Blade) lightweight multirole missile weapon.









China produces "Call of Duty" type mini-missile for anti-air/surface attack.







www.snafu-solomon.com


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> I saw some Pentagon middlin' official guy gloat on record that the US had given the Ukrainian military "enough means" to wipe out Russian advances and columns.
> 
> If this is indeed the case, then all Ukrainian cards are not on the table yet. More to come of course. Watch this space.
> 
> We all saw Russian Ground attack jets and helis wiped out off the sky with ease...that means some of the US miniaturized munitions like Griffins are working. And of course ATGMs like Javelins against ground targets.


interestingly enough the BA announced that they would get a new ATGM with ToT. I'm hoping the Chinese HJ-12 (fire and forget) 
The Javelin Equivalent

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> interestingly enough the BA announced that they would get a new ATGM with ToT. I'm hoping the Chinese HJ-12 (fire and forget)
> The Javelin Equivalent
> View attachment 819317



Excellent news bhai. We need to indigenize local production on these as much as possible. 

An ATGM shell costs a fraction of a tank, even the smart ones which can defeat Tank anti-missile measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> Excellent news bhai.


 this isnt confirmed or anything. I remember Aziz saying that we will get new ATGM with ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## damiendehorn2

F-6 enthusiast said:


> interestingly enough the BA announced that they would get a new ATGM with ToT. I'm hoping the Chinese HJ-12 (fire and forget)
> The Javelin Equivalent
> View attachment 819317


KARAOK atgm from turkey, would be better as it might come with ToT and local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn2 said:


> KARAOK atgm from turkey, would be better as it might come with ToT and local production.



*KARAOK is the shortest range ATGM* in the (in Turkish defence parlance) KMTAS (Short Range Anti-Tank Missile System) Family - *similar to US Javelin* (Range of 1.6 mi or 2KM).

Ultimately we also might need Medium 4KM and Long Range 8KM missiles, these are also offered by Turkey,

- OMTAS (*Medium Range* Anti-Tank Missile System like *TOW/Kornet* - Range of 2.5 mi or 4 KM, *which we have and need to indigenize*) class. *OMTAS* _(Orta Menzilli Tanksavar Sistemi)_ (also known as *Mızrak-O*)[6] is a Turkish medium range anti-tank guided missile developed by Roketsan.[3][4][5] OMTAS is an advanced anti-tank missile system with various types of latest technologies, effective against modern armored threats on the battlefield.[7]. OMTAS is likely to replace current 152 mm BGM-71 TOW and 103 mm MILAN from Turkish service.[2]

- UMTAS (*Long Range *Anti-Tank Missile System like *Hellfire, *- Range of 5 mi or 8 KM *which we will probably need to import*) munitions. *UMTAS* or *Mizrak-U* _(Uzun Menzilli Tanksavar Sistemi)_ is a modern long range air-to-surface anti-tank missile developed by Turkish armor and missile manufacturer ROKETSAN.[2][3][4][5][6]













OMTAS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

















UMTAS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The footage released yesterday of the Bayraktar UAV targeting and destroying two Russian BUK SAM units in Ukraine was I believe using these Mizrak-U units launched from the UAV (last Image above)

If these missiles were modular design that'd be so convenient to indigenize using ToT.

Recently Army ordered 80 units of the ALCOTAN Spanish ATGM. on trial basis I guess. Indonesian and Malaysian Armies use the previous version C-90. Uses Night Vision up to 2000 meters, a HEAT, HE/FRAG or HEDP (dual-purpose) round, has a laser range finder and a ballistic computer as well, usable separately from the canister. Uses a 4" dia Javelin class projectile.



https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/5798.pdf


----------



## Indos

I saw BD adds in CNN International last night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497962178594238465

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Recently Army ordered 80 units of the ALCOTAN Spanish ATGM. on trial basis I guess. Indonesian and Malaysian Armies use the previous version C-90. Uses Night Vision up to 2000 meters, a HEAT, HE/FRAG or HEDP (dual-purpose) round, has a laser range finder and a ballistic computer as well, usable separately from the canister. Uses a 4" dia Javelin class projectile.
> 
> 
> 
> https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/doc/5798.pdf



Indonesia Army also uses NLAW and Javelin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

A sensible take on Current events @Bilal9

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> A sensible take on Current events @Bilal9



Pretty nice rundown of the facts I'd say.

The only people gaining from regional conflicts (religious, communal and political) are the corrupt dictators like Modi. On a larger scale the patrons and beneficiaries of the military-industrial complex in EU and US. All known facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A bit heavyweight subject for a chill thread and an old one, but nonetheless entertaining. From my local blog "LA Review of Books".



Where the Sun Always Shines. And Where It Never Does.​October 3, 2013 • By Zach Dorfman


https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...the-sun-always-shines-and-where-it-never-does
https://twitter.com/share?url=https... And Where It Never Does.&via=lareviewofbooks
4 COMMENTS








Assholes: A Theory
AARON JAMES

YOU KNOW HIM, I PROMISE. He is difficult to avoid — especially, it seems, in our great urban centers. Curiously, the tonier the ZIP code, the more he seems to multiply like some droning, infuriating ungulate. He is the person who weaves through three lanes of traffic suddenly, without signaling. He is the person who sits near you at a movie theater and proceeds to take a phone call in the middle of the feature. He is the person who cuts in front of you at your local lunch spot and pretends not to realize that he is doing so, blithely. 

He makes his presence _felt_: he is to be accorded special privileges, and his precedence over you is to be accepted a priori. He is morally stainless, for is it not merely in accordance with the natural order of things for him to leave work early, but make you stay late? For him to purchase a third term as mayor of The Greatest City in the World™, no matter the laws or the express desires of his own constituents? For him, as head of a major investment bank, to cause through his avarice a global financial crisis, but to blame that crisis on the fecklessness and greed of middle-class homeowners? 

Or for him, as vice president, to lie repeatedly to his compatriots, justifying an invasion of a certain Middle Eastern country on the grounds that the dictator he is seeking to depose is lying? Of course this is natural, he thinks: of course. How could it be otherwise? This man, I think you will agree, is an irritant. This man is an outrage.

This man is an _asshole_.

He is also, as Aaron James rightly observes in his convincing and often quite funny book, _Assholes: A Theory_, an important object of moral inquiry. Assholes are a social type. They arouse our anger and indignation, and sometimes leave us with a vague feeling of powerlessness and self-loathing. The strength and nature of our reaction to assholish behavior signals the extent of the moral violation caused by it. Thus, for James:

The problem of the asshole [. . .] presents a major obstacle to progress and social justice but also threatens the hard-fought and hardwon gains for decency a society has already made. The problem affects whole societies, international relations, and so the entire world.

The problem of the asshole, then, is a problem for us all.

This may sound overstated or glib, but James, a professor of philosophy at UC Irvine, makes a rigorous case for why we should take the problem of the asshole seriously. The book surveys diverse asshole subtypes: asshole bosses, royal assholes, the corporate asshole, and delusional assholes, to name just a few. 

But first James neatly unpacks the basic features of this most loathsome individual. For him, an asshole is defined by three important qualities, which also serve to differentiate his behavior from other morally repugnant characters such as the jerk, or much more seriously, the sociopath. 

First, the asshole considers himself — and James and I agree, assholes are almost always men — to possess special privileges or advantages over others. Moreover, he behaves in a manner that reflects this belief (making the asshole distinct from the mere egoist, who may believe that he is better than others, but for a variety of reasons, does not act on this belief systematically.). 

Second, the grounds for this belief are assumed and not argued for. An asshole believes deeply that he alone deserves special treatment, that he is somehow _entitled_ to it. 

This kind of asshole behavior, as James goes on to show, produces both minor-league assholes, such as the line-cutter or reckless freeway driver, as well as their major-league brethren, such as, say, Donald Trump or Anthony Weiner. (Of course, significant overlap is possible, and minor leaguers rarely disappoint when called up to the big leagues.) 

Third, and finally, assholes are “immunized” to the protests of others. An asshole might hear you out, recognizing your complaints as valid in an abstract way, but he never truly listens. A real asshole does not feel the need to justify his behavior to _you, _okay_? Thanks_.

The idea that the asshole is able to comprehend moral claims in general, and the particular moral claims of other people, is an important one. Crucially, it is how James is able to differentiate the asshole from, for instance, the sociopath, who is unable to reason in such terms. The sociopath does not understand rationally why morality proscribes some actions and prescribes others, or why morality finds certain kinds of behavior praiseworthy and other kinds censurable. 

According to his own demented understanding, the sociopath does not break moral rules as much as operate on an altogether parallel ethical plane. This is obviously monstrous, and explains the overrepresentation of sociopaths in history’s gallery of mass murderers: Pol Pot, Stalin, Mao, and Hitler were all pretty clearly sociopaths, and are also all quite clearly among the worst people who have ever existed.

Comparatively speaking, then, assholes are an altogether different breed, and are generally far less destructive to the social order. For assholes, while they might consider themselves “special,” understand the strictures of morality, and often employ moral reasoning to explain their own mistreatment. And, to risk stating the obvious, your run-of-the-mill asshole would never condone (even if he committed it) serious moral violations, such as rape or murder. 

Assholish behavior is therefore almost always a venial sin, and not a cardinal one. Our reactions to assholes differ accordingly: while sociopaths induce our horror, given their manifest inhumanity, assholes tend to irritate and anger us in more pedestrian ways. But while we feel ourselves to be at a cognitive remove from true sociopaths, assholes — since, as James argues, they are essentially rational beings, capable of moral reasoning and affected by it — are part of our general social order. 

They are our moral intimates, and so their casual disregard for our status as equals, worthy of the same treatment and respect they would accord themselves, makes the wound more visceral, if ultimately less destructive. Sociopaths cause singular flesh wounds to our psyches; assholes, a million little paper cuts.

The reasons for this have to do with our conceptions of who we are, and how we assign ourselves worth as human beings. As moral creatures capable of rational action, we all feel that we are entitled to respect, to the acknowledgment of our common humanity, to what James calls the _recognition _that should be accorded an autonomous thinking being whose existence is defined by the same basic parameters as every other person. In failing to recognize us as equal in this deeper moral sense, in arbitrarily placing themselves above everyone else, assholes dehumanize us. In a word, assholes violate our fundamental sense of human dignity.

The concept of dignity, as Michael Rosen shows in the erudite and compact _Dignity: Its History and Meaning_, possesses a rarified pedigree. It has come to dominate the modern human rights discourse, and has been a key concept in moral philosophy since at least the 18th century. Yet, as Rosen rightly notes, much confusion still exists about the meaning of the term, as well as its sources. Is dignity merely expressive? 

That is, is it a mark of certain outward forms of behavior? Does it inhere in institutions, such as when we refer to the dignity of a certain public office? Does it apply only to human beings, or could other living things be endowed with certain forms of dignity? We are left in a conceptual morass. Perhaps, then, Rosen suggests, we should take the opposite tack, and argue with scholars such as Steven Pinker — Rosen’s colleague at Harvard — that since the idea of dignity is simply reducible to that of autonomy, we should do away with the first concept altogether.

But I am not so sure this is wise, and neither is Rosen. While the meaning of dignity may vary, our conviction that the idea of dignity captures something fundamental to our experience, something that cannot be captured by the idea of autonomy alone, remains constant. _Dignity_ is an attempt to flesh out these strands of thinking, and to investigate the commonalities, or common sources, that link these different conceptions. 

To use Hannah Arendt’s phrase, Rosen asks us to “think what we are doing” when we confer dignity to a person, or an office, or — in a particularly memorable section — to a corpse. Although the book draws on sources as varied as Friedrich Schiller, Cicero, and Catholic social theory, Rosen leans most heavily on Immanuel Kant, who is by far the most influential thinker to have written on the subject. (In so many ways, when we speak about morality, we inhabit Kant’s conceptual universe.) He develops an unusual account of Kantian morality that focuses on Kant’s ideas about the “transcendental kernel” of the human person, which is derived from our ability to _be_ moral. 

For Kant, morality is what makes us human — and what confers dignity upon us. In Rosen’s reading, then, while we certainly possess stringent duties toward others, our primary moral duty is to ourselves, because we are obligated to respect first and foremost the foundation of our own humanity. For Rosen, too, it is these moral duties that are the fundamental source of our dignity, for they “are so deep a part of us that we could not be the people that we are without having them.” But if morality makes us human, then the opposite is also true: immorality literally _de_-humanizes us. This is a harsh but precious insight.

It is also cold comfort to the asshole, who is most naturally at home in a world of hyper-individualistic morality, one where obligations toward others are argued to be minimal, or at least apply only to the other, littler people, and never to the asshole himself. Looked at from the perspective of American society in general, this pretty accurately describes our Ayn Rand fever dream: the idea that greed is good — even morally laudable! — and that the strong have every right, in fact, a _duty _to rule over the weak. (For those enraptured by this idea, an investigation into the origins of inequality is pointless: the weak are weak because they are weak; the strong rule by virtue of their — often material — inheritances, which magically pass virtue down from generation to generation, in the form of lucre.)

This strain of thinking offers a kind of social Darwinism on methamphetamines, a philosophical gloss for the overstimulated and intellectually bereft iPad generation. And, as James argues, it is in no way far-fetched to connect the rise of assholish forms of behavior with social and institutional structures that may encourage it. As he notes in his wonderful chapter on “asshole capitalism” (which he considers a degraded form of capitalism, and not necessarily a feature of the system itself), if those who succeed in today’s economy tend to evince such characteristics, is copycat behavior not altogether likely, even rational? 

We have a long history in this country of turning a blind eye toward the illegitimate and immoral acquisition of wealth — it only took the Kennedys one generation to go from crooks to kings — but it might be worth considering whether the moral decay of 21st-century America is related to this loss of dignity in the way we conduct our business, and in the rotting away of the economic institutions and values that reflected the dream of equality and fraternity, and not just (negative) liberty. We have lost a sense of what we owe each other: what constitutes our duties, and how these duties should be negotiated as individuals and as a social collectivity. 

All that remains inviolate is the norm of noninterference, or the right to be left alone, to do what one wishes without considering the wider effects of one’s actions. This is a desiccated and corrupted understanding of liberty, and it would have been unfathomable to our republican forebears in Greece and Rome.

If asshole institutions or systems compromise our dignity, given that they disregard our human — moral — core, so too do asshole individuals. Assholish behavior is a gesture of profound disrespect, and the right to be respected and treated in a dignified manner flows from the unique part of every individual that, perhaps paradoxically, is the common inheritance of our species. 

Still, as Rosen points out, the primary victim of such behavior is the moral offender himself, as his actions amount to a denial of his own basic dignity. The asshole may not realize it, but he is the saddest bastard of them all. 


¤ _Zach Dorfman is associate editor of _Ethics & International Affairs_, the journal of Carnegie Council._


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

@F-6 enthusiast nope, I can't even change my own pfp, let alone send anyone a PM.. why ?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Tania Joya: I was married to an Islamic State leader​





























PreviousNext
Tania Joya, a British national born to a Bangladeshi parent, was married to an Islamic State leader. She has shared her experience of the “abusive marriage” with The Guardian.​​Here’s the story in her words:

I was born in north London in 1983 and grew up in a Bengali-Bangladeshi family. I just wanted to be English, but felt pressure from my family to be a “good Muslim girl” and to not integrate with western society. My family were dysfunctional. When you don’t trust your parents, you learn to distrust authority altogether.

When I was 17, we moved to east London. I made new friends but they were very conservative, religious girls and shamed me for being too western. I felt so depressed that I just wanted to become a new person. My cousin, who was a big influence on me, had been radicalised at university. She taught me about the caliphate. I would read a lot of Saudi Islamic fatwas online. I thought I was seeking the truth.






In 2003, I was at the anti-Iraq war march in London, when some men gave me a strip of paper with the name of a Muslim dating website on it. That’s where I met John Georgelas, a US convert to Islam. He’d grown up in a middle-class family, was multilingual and seemed so smart. I looked up to him.

I married John on his first visit to London, knowing it was the only way I could leave home. Shortly afterwards, we moved to the US and had a son. John was becoming more radical, just as I had stopped wearing the niqab and was becoming independent. In 2006, he was accused of hacking into the website of a pro-Israeli lobbying group, and went to prison for three years. I was still financially dependent on him, and didn’t realise that I was in an abusive marriage.
​When John came off probation, we moved to Egypt and then to Istanbul with our three children. He had mentioned going to Syria, but I was adamant I didn’t want to take my children to a war zone. We couldn’t afford to stay in Istanbul, though, and John told me and his family back in the US, that we were moving to Antakya in Turkey. Instead, we travelled straight to the Syrian border.







When we caught a bus in the middle of the night, I didn’t realise what was happening. I was five months pregnant, and just relieved that the children and I could sit down and sleep. By the time the sun rose, we were at a Syrian checkpoint and John warned me not to make a scene.

As soon as I could find a phone, I called his mother and told her John had lied to us. I cried and asked her to contact the FBI agents who had been tracking him for years. The FBI later told me I would not be charged with joining an extremist organisation if I returned to the US.

In Syria, we had no running water because the tank at the top of the house had been shot through. I was malnourished, and so were the children; I was scared of losing them. John blamed me for telling the agents, and I was so angry at him for tricking us. By this point as I was refusing to cover my face, and he thought I was an embarrassment. He felt under pressure from his friends to either leave or control me.

In the end, John showed mercy and arranged for us to leave, though I had to wait three weeks to get out because of road blockades and infighting. He paid a human trafficker to transport us. We were forced to run a couple of miles and climb through a hole in barbed wire, before jumping on to a truck under sniper fire.

​





The trafficker was supposed to take us to the bus station, but left us in the middle of nowhere. I was distraught, until a kind Turkish man helped us find our way. I was so grateful to be alive. I wanted my children to live good, fulfilling lives and to give back to the world.

John played an essential part in establishing the caliphate and was a leading propagandist for Islamic State, helping to groom other westerners. I never saw him again and learned later that he’d remarried in Syria.

Last year I found out that he had died, most likely during US bombing in 2017.

Now, I live in Texas, a few roads away from his parents. I know it’s good for them and the children to be close. My current husband is respectful, and caring; I love the freedom to be myself.

I’ve worked with the counter-extremism group Faith Matters in the UK. Education is key to de-radicalisation: you need to present the data, facts and science. That’s what changed me: I read widely, educated myself. We have to have shared values in order to live in peace.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BlindEagle

Ok Russians tried to attack my city today. Couldn’t get in but I’m worried they got the artillery near. We’re getting sirens every half hour now



Bilal9 said:


> Tania Joya: I was married to an Islamic State leader​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreviousNext
> Tania Joya, a British national born to a Bangladeshi parent, was married to an Islamic State leader. She has shared her experience of the “abusive marriage” with The Guardian.​​Here’s the story in her words:
> 
> I was born in north London in 1983 and grew up in a Bengali-Bangladeshi family. I just wanted to be English, but felt pressure from my family to be a “good Muslim girl” and to not integrate with western society. My family were dysfunctional. When you don’t trust your parents, you learn to distrust authority altogether.
> 
> When I was 17, we moved to east London. I made new friends but they were very conservative, religious girls and shamed me for being too western. I felt so depressed that I just wanted to become a new person. My cousin, who was a big influence on me, had been radicalised at university. She taught me about the caliphate. I would read a lot of Saudi Islamic fatwas online. I thought I was seeking the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2003, I was at the anti-Iraq war march in London, when some men gave me a strip of paper with the name of a Muslim dating website on it. That’s where I met John Georgelas, a US convert to Islam. He’d grown up in a middle-class family, was multilingual and seemed so smart. I looked up to him.
> 
> I married John on his first visit to London, knowing it was the only way I could leave home. Shortly afterwards, we moved to the US and had a son. John was becoming more radical, just as I had stopped wearing the niqab and was becoming independent. In 2006, he was accused of hacking into the website of a pro-Israeli lobbying group, and went to prison for three years. I was still financially dependent on him, and didn’t realise that I was in an abusive marriage.
> ​When John came off probation, we moved to Egypt and then to Istanbul with our three children. He had mentioned going to Syria, but I was adamant I didn’t want to take my children to a war zone. We couldn’t afford to stay in Istanbul, though, and John told me and his family back in the US, that we were moving to Antakya in Turkey. Instead, we travelled straight to the Syrian border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we caught a bus in the middle of the night, I didn’t realise what was happening. I was five months pregnant, and just relieved that the children and I could sit down and sleep. By the time the sun rose, we were at a Syrian checkpoint and John warned me not to make a scene.
> 
> As soon as I could find a phone, I called his mother and told her John had lied to us. I cried and asked her to contact the FBI agents who had been tracking him for years. The FBI later told me I would not be charged with joining an extremist organisation if I returned to the US.
> 
> In Syria, we had no running water because the tank at the top of the house had been shot through. I was malnourished, and so were the children; I was scared of losing them. John blamed me for telling the agents, and I was so angry at him for tricking us. By this point as I was refusing to cover my face, and he thought I was an embarrassment. He felt under pressure from his friends to either leave or control me.
> 
> In the end, John showed mercy and arranged for us to leave, though I had to wait three weeks to get out because of road blockades and infighting. He paid a human trafficker to transport us. We were forced to run a couple of miles and climb through a hole in barbed wire, before jumping on to a truck under sniper fire.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trafficker was supposed to take us to the bus station, but left us in the middle of nowhere. I was distraught, until a kind Turkish man helped us find our way. I was so grateful to be alive. I wanted my children to live good, fulfilling lives and to give back to the world.
> 
> John played an essential part in establishing the caliphate and was a leading propagandist for Islamic State, helping to groom other westerners. I never saw him again and learned later that he’d remarried in Syria.
> 
> Last year I found out that he had died, most likely during US bombing in 2017.
> 
> Now, I live in Texas, a few roads away from his parents. I know it’s good for them and the children to be close. My current husband is respectful, and caring; I love the freedom to be myself.
> 
> I’ve worked with the counter-extremism group Faith Matters in the UK. Education is key to de-radicalisation: you need to present the data, facts and science. That’s what changed me: I read widely, educated myself. We have to have shared values in order to live in peace.


She’s beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BlindEagle said:


> Ok Russians tried to attack my city today. Couldn’t get in but I’m worried they got the artillery near. We’re getting sirens every half hour now
> 
> 
> She’s beautiful



Stay safe bhai. Baicha thakley meye onek pawa jabey.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlindEagle

Bilal9 said:


> Stay safe bhai. Baicha thakley meye onek pawa jabey.


Ami meyeder jonno beche thakbo 🥺🤲🏼

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

BlindEagle said:


> Ami meyeder jonno beche thakbo 🥺🤲🏼


What the hell!

Are you still in Ukraine man??


----------



## BlindEagle

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> What the hell!
> 
> Are you still in Ukraine man??


Yep. I’ll go to Poland on Saturday. Giving away my food stocks to people tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

BlindEagle said:


> Yep. I’ll go to Poland on Saturday. Giving away my food stocks to people tomorrow


Bro take care of yourself.

I wish you return safe and sound

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Me and @Kharap Foa pulling up to Chittagong Hill Tracts
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491670882347274240


@Kharap Foa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483414902039789569

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Moving to Germany in a few weeks' time. The first of my international rotation

Not sure if I look forward to it as I'll be in a really boring part of Germany, the North East (Ueckermunde). It's 2 hours from Berlin on a good day i guess, so there's that. But the town is super remote and full of retired people. And the food will probably be really bland also. 

Does anyone know any good Bengali restaurants in Berlin?


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Moving to Germany in a few weeks' time. The first of my international rotation
> 
> Not sure if I look forward to it as I'll be in a really boring part of Germany, the North East (Ueckermunde). It's 2 hours from Berlin on a good day i guess, so there's that. But the town is super remote and full of retired people. And the food will probably be really bland also.
> 
> Does anyone know any good Bengali restaurants in Berlin?











Voson Bilash - Berlin, BE


Delivery & Pickup Options - 1 review of Voson Bilash "My family came from the United States to visit Berlin, and of course missing the beautiful flavors of our South Asian heritage we decided to stop by this Bengali place to get a taste of home. That's exactly what we got and more. This family...




www.yelp.com





Meanwhile if you are open to Punjabi fare, this place is supposedly the best, and also has typical Indian reatsurant selections too.









Indisches Restaurant Prenzlauer Berg - Khushi Berlin


Indisches Restaurant Prenzlauer Berg hat die schmackhaftesten Leckerbissen der indischen Küche für Sie ausgesucht. Unsere Speisen decken die interessante Vielfalt der indischen Küche ab.




www.khushi-berlin.de












Khushi - Berlin, BE


Specialties: Wir haben die schmackhaftesten Leckerbissen der indischen Küche für Sie ausgesucht. Unsere Speisen decken die interessante Vielfalt der indischen Küche ab. Wir bieten die gehaltvolle nordindische Küche, die auch oft als "Muglai" - Küche bezeichnet wird. Die feinen "Makhni"- und...




www.yelp.com


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

F-6 enthusiast said:


> @Kharap Foa
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483414902039789569


@Kharap Foa 
@BlindEagle 
🐅 🐅 🐅

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471386372183261190

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## jamahir

@Kharap Foa, are you DalalErMaNodi ? And what does Kharap Foa mean ?


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

jamahir said:


> @Kharap Foa, are you DalalErMaNodi ? And what does Kharap Foa mean ?




A most troubling deduction, however, I shall entertain your second query.

"Kharap Foa" means bad boy or corrupted boy in my native language.. Kharap meaning bad/broken and foa as in boy.


This isn't to say, I consider myself a kharap foa, I merely thought it was a naughty username for naughty account, to go with my naughty self portrait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Kharap Foa said:


> A most troubling deduction, however, I shall entertain your second query.



I meant the banned member @DalalErMaNodi. Are you or are you not ? Couldn't miss the same adoration of the marvelous Aziz Reza.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

jamahir said:


> I meant the banned member @DalalErMaNodi. Are you or are you not ? Couldn't miss the same adoration of the marvelous Aziz Reza.




Oh, I wish, that guy was a living legend 


I like cats btw and hate dogs. wink wink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Kharap Foa said:


> Oh, I wish, that guy was a living legend



Well, you have the same sense of humor.



Kharap Foa said:


> I like cats btw and hate dogs. wink wink



??


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

jamahir said:


> ??




Oh, my bad, IIRC you liked cats, I maybe mistaken though.


----------



## jamahir

Kharap Foa said:


> Oh, my bad, IIRC you liked cats, I maybe mistaken though.



Oh, you are not mistaken. I absolutely adore cats and hate dogs to the core. I was just confused by your "wink wink".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Comrade @Kharap Foa, our leader :

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Avicenna

jamahir said:


> Comrade @Kharap Foa, our leader :



Love that!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Kharap Foa said:


> Oh, I wish, that guy was a living legend
> 
> 
> I like cats btw and hate dogs. wink wink



What exactly do you mean "was"?

He's not with us anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Guys we have first Bangladeshi Int'l Racing Champion - Avik Anwar. Kudos to him! He won first place in NGK Pro Car championship event in Dubai, best of luck to him in future endeavors...









Three in three: Avik wins another round of NGK Pro Car Championship in UAE


"I feel superb after the win. I was way off the pace but managed a miracle out of the bag. I am confident I can win the championship but it will be difficult for sure," Avik told The Business Standard (TBS).




www.tbsnews.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/Official.Mashrafe/posts/513946923431408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Story of Wasfia Nazreen, first Bangladeshi and Bengali female to climb all seven highest mountain peaks on every continent globally.


----------



## Bilal9

Something I thought was interesting and worth sharing... the interview questions and answers are sort of eye-opening....


----------



## Joe Shearer

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Choto nunu






Kharap Foa said:


> Whaaaa you can't speak Bangla ? I can't read Bangla that well and kick myself about it all the time (I learnt then forgot the alphabets 😂😭)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

F-6 enthusiast said:


> @Kharap Foa
> @BlindEagle
> 🐅 🐅 🐅
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471386372183261190


আমাদের বাড়িতে খেতে এসেছিলেন। আমার বাবা'র উনার সাথে আলাপ হয় ১৯৪৪ সালে।

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*CONGRATS to THE TIGERS !!!*

Taskin's bowling takes lead in beating South Africa by 9 wickets in their home turf...











BCB will be rewarding the team players with 3 crore in cash bonus





Atahar Ali bhai pins hope on winning World Cup one day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Calculus lesson from Prof. Bari





And an intro lecture on the Maxwell Equation


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Got a weird question

This guy was one of my parent's favorite. My dad (who is a musician, among other things) always sang his songs in functions/events. 






I notice he use the word Bangladesh in this song. But I thought this song predates Bangladesh, which leaves me confused? 

I never liked any form of Desi music, but as i matured, there is something magistic about the Bangla language i gotta say. Can't say i like any other music from the sub continent !


----------



## Shorisrip

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Got a weird question
> 
> This guy was one of my parent's favorite. My dad (who is a musician, among other things) always sang his songs in functions/events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice he use the word Bangladesh in this song. But I thought this song predates Bangladesh, which leaves me confused?
> 
> I never liked any form of Desi music, but as i matured, there is something magistic about the Bangla language i gotta say. Can't say i like any other music from the sub continent !



The term 'Bangladesh' is very old. It used to be a synonym for Bengal in the likes of Bongo or Bangla, albeit less commonly used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Joe Shearer said:


>


this is the wild west, one has to resort to using _colourful _ language sometimes...


----------



## Joe Shearer

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> I notice he use the word Bangladesh in this song. But I thought this song predates Bangladesh, which leaves me confused?


Bangladesh is a modern concept, and I am not talking about the nation-state with capital at Dhaka. It has a bit of history, and that history is tightly coupled with the languages and dialects that we use.

Tell me if you'd like to know more.


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Got a weird question
> 
> This guy was one of my parent's favorite. My dad (who is a musician, among other things) always sang his songs in functions/events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice he use the word Bangladesh in this song. But I thought this song predates Bangladesh, which leaves me confused?
> 
> I never liked any form of Desi music, but as i matured, there is something magistic about the Bangla language i gotta say. Can't say i like any other music from the sub continent !



Bangladesh (like others have said) is an old term, meaning "country for Bengalis".

The term predates the creation and formal naming of our country.

The term came first hundreds of years ago, our country was named after the term much later (1971/2).


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Today I met a Bangladeshi in my city who came to Pakistan for Tableegh (preaching of Islam)
He learned Urdu in Saudi Arabia and travelled to Pakistan and will stay here for 40 days.
His education is probably intermediate.
When I asked him to visit Islamabad also to see natural beauty of Pakistan,he said he will come later for one year stay and then he will visit tourism spots.

When he started preaching of Islam to me,I asked him there are 160 million Muslims in Bangladesh and not everyone of them is namazi ( says prayers five times a day), so why not first make at least half of them namazi first and then travel to other places for preaching,he had no answer but his Pushtoon fellow from KPK (Pakistan) who had some experience in this field somewhat discussed this.

I offered both of them to have cup of tea in nearby tea stall with me (as this was his first visit to Pakistan) but they said First come to our markaz (mosque name most probably),then they will take tea with me.😁
(They had to offer Maghreb prayer actually).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arthur

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Today I met a Bangladeshi in my city who came to Pakistan for Tableegh (preaching of Islam)
> He learned Urdu in Saudi Arabia and travelled to Pakistan and will stay here for 40 days.
> His education is probably intermediate.
> When I asked him to visit Islamabad also to see natural beauty of Pakistan,he said he will come later for one year stay and then he will visit tourism spots.
> 
> When he started preaching of Islam to me,I asked him there are 160 million Muslims in Bangladesh and not everyone of them is namazi ( says prayers five times a day), so why not first make at least half of them namazi first and then travel to other places for preaching,he had no answer but his Pushtoon fellow from KPK (Pakistan) who had some experience in this field somewhat discussed this.
> 
> I offered both of them to have cup of tea in nearby tea stall with me (as this was his first visit to Pakistan) but they said First come to our markaz (mosque name most probably),then they will take tea with me.😁
> (They had to offer Maghreb prayer actually).


Tableeghis are quite active in Bangladesh too. 

Good cooks & tasty foods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bangladesh men basketball team will participate in pre-qualifying round for FIBA Asia Cup Qualifiers 2025.









Locations for First Round of FIBA Asia Cup 2025 Pre-Qualifiers confirmed


BEIRUT (Lebanon) - The locations of the First Round of the FIBA Asia Cup 2025 Pre-Qualifiers have been confirmed by the FIBA Regional Office - Asia to be Qatar, Palestine, Guam, and Sri Lanka.




www.fiba.basketball





@Sainthood 101 Where is Pakistani team...?


----------



## Bilal9

Learning to Love Dhaka​

Debra Efroymson

Tue Mar 29, 2022 12:00 AM Last update on: Tue Mar 29, 2022 04:08 PM

*Amid all the chaos and confusions we experience in Dhaka these days, the city still hasn't lost its charm. *






Illustration: Morshed Mishu

The other day, a Dutch friend of mine and I were having lunch when I mentioned how chaotic I'd heard the Dhaka airport was now. "Frankly," she said, "I never notice the airport. I'm always so sad to be leaving the country." We continued chatting over our lunch, but my mind lingered on what she'd said.

This is a friend who has visited Bangladesh for work a few times over the last several years, staying for a few months at a time. She moves around Dhaka by bus, laguna, rickshaw and boat. She has spent the night in a bosti and fails to understand why others are surprised at that. She finds the simplest hole-in-the-wall places to eat and appreciates the quality of their daal. She suffers, of course, from the traffic and the heat, but the other impressions—the vibrant colors, the flavors of the food, the friendliness of the locals, the lush beauty of the countryside—all seem to make a greater impact.
​We recently attended a wedding together. She had hoped to go to a beauty salon so that experts would wrap her saree for her, but the salon in question was closed. She then found an instructional video on YouTube and spent the next 45 minutes cursing the slippery georgette saree and the saree instructor, particularly when the instructor cheerfully commented that fixing the pleats was easy.

Of course, as a six-foot tall blonde woman wearing a beautiful saree, most people were not concerned about whether she had gotten the pleats right. At the venue, she greatly enjoyed the biriyani and borhani as well as conversations with bright young locals.

I watch her in admiration, but also can't help reflecting on how it can be easier for a foreigner to love this city than for the locals. I just finished Orhan Pamuk's "Istanbul," where he writes about how the locals simultaneously wish to become more Western/modernized and long for something that makes them uniquely Turkish, and how the prevailing dirt and poverty depress people. 

Something similar seems to operate here, where people are too busy feeling embarrassed about the traffic, the dust, the filthy air and the chaos even to notice the many charms that Dhaka has to offer. For so many people, modern means Western. Out with the rickshaw, in with the private car. Ban the street vendors and promote supermarkets. But the final achievement will never be a faithful copy of a Western city, but in the attempts to achieve it, much that is valuable will get destroyed.

On our way to the restaurant where we had lunch, we had to take several detours due to the overflow of worshippers at Friday services. We ended up leaving our rickshaw and having to walk farther than if we had just done the whole trip on foot. Then again, we got to wander down unknown lanes and alleys and enjoy asking people for directions. We savored their visible pleasure at directing two bideshi. 

The sun didn't reach the back streets; it was midday on Friday, so traffic was still light. So both being pedaled on the rickshaw and wandering the lanes on foot was actually pleasant. I commented on how hard it was to agree with the common assessment that Dhaka is one of the world's least livable cities.

"I guess it depends which part of Dhaka," my friend suggested.

Partly that, yes, but it also depends on our perspective. Are we dreaming of another place and constantly holding Dhaka up in comparison and cataloguing its shortcomings? Or are we actually paying attention to what makes the city pleasant and distinctive—its own place rather than another imitation of a tired model that brings its own costs and downsides?

Strolling at a lake, riding on quiet streets on a rickshaw, watching small groups gather at a tea stall, enjoying savory street food, hearing the excited shouts of children playing outside—all those moments bring home to me how lovable Dhaka—and Bangladesh—can be.

But sometimes it takes an outsider to remind us.

*Debra Efroymson* _is the executive director of the Institute of Wellbeing, Bangladesh, and author of "Beyond Apologies: Defining and Achieving an Economics of Wellbeing."_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

But applying this logic to 1971 and Bengali genocide is haram... literally doesn't compute for them.

Posted about this in that thread only to have it deleted xD


Morally burdened until it comes to holding themselves accountable 


@BlindEagle @Destranator @F-6 enthusiast @Joe Shearer @Atlas

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Kharap Foa said:


> View attachment 830833
> 
> 
> But applying this logic to 1971 and Bengali genocide is haram... literally doesn't compute for them.
> 
> Posted about this in that thread only to have it deleted xD
> 
> 
> Morally burdened until it comes to holding themselves accountable
> 
> 
> @BlindEagle @Destranator @F-6 enthusiast @Joe Shearer @Atlas


There is no point in breaking our heads on this issue. There are some younger people who totally deny that anything untoward happened at all. Their narrative is more or less that India put aside all its other problems and development issues for twenty-five years, and devoted all her attention on the breaking of Pakistan by the foulest and most dirty methods available. That these relentless efforts ended with the winning over of some weak-minded and treacherous Bengalis, who then became willing cats-paws for the Indians. Religion comes into it; it is an outrage to these keyboard kiddies that one segment of a nation could actually dare to think of anything less than robot-like allegiance to another segment, in spite of the ties of a common religion. The third lemma is that the constant fomenting of evil conspiracies finally resulted in a massacre of Biharis and those from outside the Bengali areas. Finally, the embattled, peace-loving security forces were faced with no option, no alternative but to resist manfully, cut off from their bases, surrounded by a mere handful of hostile people who had brow-beaten the loyal masses and who then led the Indian Army right into the country.

They sincerely believe this. Nothing else is real. They get very angry when the talk goes around elsewhere, to an acknowledgement of the truth. To them it is perverted that those who committed the crimes should now be seeking kind words, or healing words. What pernicious rubbish!

I will never discuss this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Joe Shearer said:


> That these relentless efforts ended with the winning over of some weak-minded and treacherous Bengalis



the entire population (who overwhelmingly voted for one party) became traitors. lol
we did what we had to. Unlike them , we did not make any excuses. 


Kharap Foa said:


> But applying this logic to 1971 and Bengali genocide is haram... literally doesn't compute for them.
> 
> Posted about this in that thread only to have it deleted xD
> 
> 
> Morally burdened until it comes to holding themselves accountable


give them a break ,
afterall that's happening there recently with the no confidence vote ,

Chaos is the constant.

_Can they still blame us for separating from a corrupt , feudal and exploitative society does not value its own kin , much less a people 1000kms away ?_
_better the devil you know..._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

@Kharap Foa off topic but Ukrainians have forced the Russians to retreat from kiev and the north. This is the third strongest military on Earth.

a certain aatmi takaaakth with revanchist aims to ''_unite the former territories like in the glorious past '' , is taking notes from this. 

Well at least the USSR was a real superpower.... _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

F-6 enthusiast said:


> the entire population (who overwhelmingly voted for one party) became traitors. lol
> we did what we had to. Unlike them , we did not make any excuses.
> 
> give them a break ,
> afterall that's happening there recently with the no confidence vote ,
> 
> Chaos is the constant.
> 
> _Can they still blame us for separating from a corrupt , feudal and exploitative society does not value its own kin , much less a people 1000kms away ?_
> _better the devil you know..._


Onek kotha bola jaye na, lekha jaye na.
Much can be said, but should not be said, Or written.

Oboshyo, bolata ba lekhata ek rokomer obhodrota. Porer barite boshe onari ninda kora to Bangali charitre nei! drishtibhongi'r byapar.
Of course, writing and speaking some things is a kind of discourtesy. Being discourteous to a host is not in the Bangali character.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BlindEagle

Kharap Foa said:


> View attachment 830833
> 
> 
> But applying this logic to 1971 and Bengali genocide is haram... literally doesn't compute for them.
> 
> Posted about this in that thread only to have it deleted xD
> 
> 
> Morally burdened until it comes to holding themselves accountable
> 
> 
> @BlindEagle @Destranator @F-6 enthusiast @Joe Shearer @Atlas


Don’t give your two cents to these beggars. Begging bowls are narcissists



F-6 enthusiast said:


> @Kharap Foa off topic but Ukrainians have forced the Russians to retreat from kiev and the north. This is the third strongest military on Earth.
> 
> a certain aatmi takaaakth with revanchist aims to ''_unite the former territories like in the glorious past '' , is taking notes from this.
> 
> Well at least the USSR was a real superpower.... _


Forced is a strong word. They left to consolidate on eastern and southern gains. Mauripol has fallen it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

F-6 enthusiast said:


> @Kharap Foa off topic but Ukrainians have forced the Russians to retreat from kiev and the north. This is the third strongest military on Earth.
> 
> a certain aatmi takaaakth with revanchist aims to ''_unite the former territories like in the glorious past '' , is taking notes from this.
> 
> Well at least the USSR was a real superpower.... _


Annexation of Ukraine was never the goal of Russia. Their main goal was wage war against USA hegemony ! And *dollar is the strongest weapon of the imperist power*! It's not me only , but *CNN says* the same !


*New York(CNN Business)*

The US may have the world's most powerful military, but the *dollar is its greatest weapon*. Now, after nearly 80 years of dollar dominance, the US might be in danger of losing its global reserve currency status.

Now let's back to the topic. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A true legend and talent - if ever there was one....(just watch the guitar picking)....


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Destranator

Being sick of BAF's spinelessness, Mominul takes matters into his own hands:






@F-6 enthusiast @leonblack08 @Bilal9 @Avicenna

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> Being sick of BAF's spinelessness, Mominul takes matters into his own hands:
> View attachment 831582
> 
> 
> @F-6 enthusiast @leonblack08 @Bilal9 @Avicenna


some say he has passed wind tunnel tests

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> some say he has passed wind tunnel tests



Augaiya Jao Bir Bangali !!

What will be the source of propulsion - that is what enquiring minds need to know....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Infinity level of Indian journalism | By Defence Research Forum- DefRes | Facebook


68K views, 610 likes, 12 loves, 229 comments, 212 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Defence Research Forum- DefRes: Infinity level of Indian journalism




fb.watch





Indian super journalist 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

leonblack08 said:


> Infinity level of Indian journalism | By Defence Research Forum- DefRes | Facebook
> 
> 
> 68K views, 610 likes, 12 loves, 229 comments, 212 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Defence Research Forum- DefRes: Infinity level of Indian journalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian super journalist 😂


that's the DCS mig-29a cockpit cut and pasted over drone footage

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

All our haters are being struck down with a reality check, what an year this is turning out to be 😍



First the snobby Sri Lendus who until last year thought us subhuman

And now the Indus valley gangus 


With IK deposed poor marshalls are doomed


Meanwhile Burma sinking deeper into civil war 



But the best is yet to come 


Next stop Sanghus



The future of the region is in flux and BD is, all praise be to the maker, an unaffected observer.


Joy Bangla brothers, enjoy a truly blessed Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Kharap Foa said:


> All our haters are being struck down with a reality check, what an year this is turning out to be 😍
> 
> 
> 
> First the snobby Sri Lendus who until last year thought us subhuman
> 
> And now the Indus valley gangus
> 
> 
> With IK deposed poor marshalls are doomed
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Burma sinking deeper into civil war
> 
> 
> 
> But the best is yet to come
> 
> 
> Next stop Sanghus
> 
> 
> 
> The future of the region is in flux and BD is, all praise be to the maker, an unaffected observer.
> 
> 
> Joy Bangla brothers, enjoy a truly blessed Ramadan.


But @Kharap Foa vaijan , we want the same fate for our country, don't we?

Our majority people ( including PDF superhuman group ;since they are living in western countries, so no one can be equal in knowledge with them) always want to lick the a.ss of democracy!

Now tell me what happen in Bangladesh if there will be a free and fair election right now?

Will our people with gold fish memory vote for Hasina?

Here in PDF even *some expats even want to bend down our knees towards united states* ( *their superior white skin master?*) , where Hasina directly said that Russia helped us in our independence so we will be on their side!

Now tell me , is there really any freedom and sovereignty in western democracy?

So why blaming Pakistanis ? They are eating the sweetest fruit of democracy!

Write something about our own people who want to eat and want us to eat the same sweet fruit that Pakistanis are eating currently.

Another democracy hooligan called me dog fart because I support the semi dictatorship of Hasina and always say that democracy religion isn't for Bangladesh.

So now tell me brother, is democracy religion necessary for any countries , unless people consider themselves as *colonial subject of their white masters*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Kharap Foa said:


> First the snobby Sri Lendus who until last year thought us subhuman











BD no more interested in giving loan to Sri Lanka | The Asian Age Online, Bangladesh


Bangladesh is no more interested in providing loan to crisis-hit Sri Lanka as the island nation has sought $250 million more as loan.Bangladesh Bank Deputy Governor Kazi Saidur Rahman




dailyasianage.com







Kharap Foa said:


> With IK deposed poor marshalls are doomed


Victims of foreign sponsored coup. their politicians shamelessly sold out for a few dollars . Who are the REAL SLAVES ? makes you think.



Kharap Foa said:


> Meanwhile Burma sinking deeper into civil war


hearing the next call of duty sequel will be based in Burma...



Kharap Foa said:


> Next stop Sanghus


getting the Chinese danda (stick) in Ladakh + Covid-collapse+ Bipin Assassination. probably wasn't a good couple of year for them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Atlas said:


> But @Kharap Foa vaijan , we want the same fate for our country, don't we?
> 
> Our majority people ( including PDF superhuman group ;sine they are living in western countries, so no one can be equal in knowledge with them) always want to lick the a.ss of democracy!
> 
> Now tell me what happen in Bangladesh if there will be a free and fair election right now?
> 
> Will our people with gold fish memory vote for Hasina?
> 
> Here in PDF even *some expats even want to bend down our knees towards united states* ( *their superior white skin master?*) , where Hasina directly said that Russia helped us in our independence so we will be on their side!
> 
> Now tell me , is there really any freedom and sovereignty in western democracy?
> 
> So why blaming Pakistanis ? They are eating the sweetest fruit of democracy!
> 
> Write something about our own people who want to eat and want us to eat the same sweet fruit that Pakistanis are eating currently.




Gonotontro'r ma##e ch##i, ei shob bal shal amader dorkar o nai, ar ei bal er system Bangladesh er Moto khet deshe choleona



Asha Kori shob deshpremi Bangladeshi'ra amar shate ekmot je desher unnoti ebong ogroti onno shob kichu theke onek beshi important.



Ar Bhaijan, jara bole unnoti na gonotontro lagbe, Oder ke doya kore ignore kore diben.. eigula holo #1 razakar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Kharap Foa said:


> Gonotontro'r ma##e ch##i, ei shob bal shal amader dorkar o nai, ar ei bal er system Bangladesh er Moto khet deshe choleona
> 
> 
> 
> Asha Kori shob deshpremi Bangladeshi'ra amar shate ekmot je desher unnoti ebong ogroti onno shob kichu theke onek beshi important.
> 
> 
> 
> Ar Bhaijan, jara bole unnoti na gonotontro lagbe, Oder ke doya kore ignore kore diben.. eigula holo #1 razakar


Eito Amir sahib moner kotha ta likhsen! Ei jonnei apni leader! 😍

Elhemdulillah , super Elhemdulillah. Thak sultan ke daiken na . Becharar Mon kharap, onno forum a dekhsi!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Atlas said:


> But @Kharap Foa vaijan , we want the same fate for our country, don't we?
> 
> Our majority people ( including PDF superhuman group ;sine they are living in western countries, so no one can be equal in knowledge with them) always want to lick the a.ss of democracy!
> 
> Now tell me what happen in Bangladesh if there will be a free and fair election right now?
> 
> Will our people with gold fish memory vote for Hasina?
> 
> Here in PDF even *some expats even want to bend down our knees towards united states* ( *their superior white skin master?*) , where Hasina directly said that Russia helped us in our independence so we will be on their side!
> 
> Now tell me , is there really any freedom and sovereignty in western democracy?
> 
> So why blaming Pakistanis ? They are eating the sweetest fruit of democracy!
> 
> Write something about our own people who want to eat and want us to eat the same sweet fruit that Pakistanis are eating currently.
> 
> Another democracy hooligan called me dog fart because I support the semi dictatorship of Hasina and always say that democracy religion isn't for Bangladesh.
> 
> So now tell me brother, is democracy religion necessary for any countries , unless people consider themselves as *colonial subject of their white masters*?
> 
> *Ps* - @Kharap Foa hujur , khali like dile hoibo na Mia saheb , kisu lekhen. Sada chamrar pujari brindo ki kuttar hagu kina ( zehetu ami kuttar fart ) sei nia kisu lekhen. Be bold when write statement. Apnar ki mone hoy na Bangladesh er manush ekebare sorasori BNP jamat ke islami joshe vote dibe ar goa mara khaoar por o Allah, Allah go Bodorgan fereshta pathao America r against ze Zedong Afghanistan er Soviet er against a taliban der bodorer firishta pathiye help korsila!
> ( এক খান বই আছে, নাম হল, "আফগান যুদ্ধে আমি বদরের ফেরেশতা দেখেছি")


BAL will probably sign some weapons deals to keep the Yankee off our backs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512307722225524742
good strat if you think about it (from a stability and self-preservation perspective , not endorsing them) 
many disadvantages
_ but what must be , must be _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

F-6 enthusiast said:


> BAL will probably sign some weapons deals to keep the Yankee off our backs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512307722225524742
> good strat if you think about it.




I'm not against it, I mean hell, I'll be up for anything as long as BAF gets something.



Plus even If uncle Sam doesn't give us a the full weapons package, we have Turkey for that.


Even 32 to 48 F-16 are enough



Enough for monkeys anyway



And if MRCA also comes by 2026 - 28... Oh boy, our enemies are in for a total restructuring of their 'designs' and 'plans' for Bangladesh

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

F-6 enthusiast said:


> BAL will probably sign some weapons deals to keep the Yankee off our backs
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512307722225524742
> good strat if you think about it.


Ho bhai kharap na. Kisu budhdhi thaka lage. In the end , Mahabharata war a krishna and shokunir buddhi e Kaje lage beshi! Bhim ,Arjun , Karna eigula just offensive power, beshi usefull na !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Don't forget sultan erdo is coming to BD this year.






Does any have the latest 'real' figures for nominal GDP ?

I'm seeing conflicting figures in 450 billion and 391 billion ?


$500 B by FY 2023-2024 ? Should be possible, no ?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Kharap Foa said:


> Don't forget sultan erdo is coming to BD this year.


Erdo sultan na. Uni deputy. Hikmet holo sultan. Vul koren Ken hujur? Sadhe ki BAL apnare jail a rakhse? Party r future dekhi andhar!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Atlas said:


> Erdo sultan na. Uni deputy. Hikmet holo sultan. Vul koren Ken hujur? Sadhe ki BAL apnare jail a rakhse? Party r future dekhi andhar!




Allah amader pashe ashe insha'Allah, no tension

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Atlas said:


> Ho bhai kharap na. Kisu budhdhi thaka lage. In the end , Mahabharata war a krishna anf shokunir buddhi e Kaje lage beshi! Bhim ,Arjun Karna eigula just offensive power, beshi usefull na !


we will have to deal with the devil . we don't have a choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

Kharap Foa said:


> I'm not against it, I mean hell, I'll be up for anything as long as BAF gets something.
> 
> Plus even If uncle Sam doesn't give us a the full weapons package, we have Turkey for that.
> Even 32 to 48 F-16 are enough
> 
> 
> 
> Enough for monkeys anyway


The problem is even Turkey does not have access to Vipers. AESA is a must for us if we are to have any leverage over the enemy.
Besides, the US has strict restrictions in place on whom and what Turkey can support with for F-16's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> The problem is even Turkey does not have access to Vipers. AESA is a must for us if we are to have any leverage over the enemy.
> Besides, the US has strict restrictions in place on whom and what Turkey can support with for F-16's.



Turkey used to assemble Vipers I thought - back in the 90's even. By now they should be fully capable of integrating varied weapons systems on vipers.


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Turkey used to assemble Vipers I thought - back in the 90's even. By now they should be fully capable of integrating varied weapons systems on vipers.



Under US permission, even Turkey cannot modernize/upgrade their own F 16 if US doesnt allow them to do it.

US is strict. I see Indonesia can upgrade Hawk 100/200 avionics with our own company, PT Info Global, avionics products. I dont know the detail but as far as I know we dont seek permission from Britain to do that. Now Malaysia also use Info Global avionics to modernize their Hawk fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> But @Kharap Foa vaijan , we want the same fate for our country, don't we?
> 
> Our majority people ( including PDF superhuman group ;since they are living in western countries, so no one can be equal in knowledge with them) always want to lick the a.ss of democracy!
> 
> Now tell me what happen in Bangladesh if there will be a free and fair election right now?
> 
> Will our people with gold fish memory vote for Hasina?
> 
> Here in PDF even *some expats even want to bend down our knees towards united states* ( *their superior white skin master?*) , where Hasina directly said that Russia helped us in our independence so we will be on their side!
> 
> Now tell me , is there really any freedom and sovereignty in western democracy?
> 
> So why blaming Pakistanis ? They are eating the sweetest fruit of democracy!
> 
> Write something about our own people who want to eat and want us to eat the same sweet fruit that Pakistanis are eating currently.
> 
> Another democracy hooligan called me dog fart because I support the semi dictatorship of Hasina and always say that democracy religion isn't for Bangladesh.
> 
> So now tell me brother, is democracy religion necessary for any countries , unless people consider themselves as *colonial subject of their white masters*?



Democracy has no meaning where votes can be bought with one Saree and one Lungi.

What we need is fiscal conservatism and large Danda to keep the peace....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Turkey used to assemble Vipers I thought - back in the 90's even. By now they should be fully capable of integrating varied weapons systems on vipers.


I was referring to F-16 Viper variant (block 70/72). So far the US has only sold it to the UAE.

This variant comes with AESA radar. We should not accept any fighter jets from anywhere without AESA radars.


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> I was referring to F-16 Viper variant (block 70/72). So far the US has only sold it to the UAE.



Oh understood. My bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

The "chill" thread is having more productive conversations on air power than the BAF thread. 
This stands as further testament of what a joke BAF is. To the BAF personnel reading this post (I know you are), if you have anything resembling a spine on your back you will either:

take an oath to do whatever you can in your capacity to push your superiors to get fighter jets quickly
Or

resign

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Kharap Foa said:


> Don't forget sultan erdo is coming to BD this year.


he will re-establish Bengal sultanate


Destranator said:


> The problem is even Turkey does not have access to Vipers.


the US okayed their purchase.









U.S. says potential F-16 sale to Turkey would serve U.S. interests, NATO - letter | Pictures | Reuters


FILE PHOTO: A U.S. Air Force F-16 fighter taking part in the U.S.-led Saber Strike exercise flies over Estonia June 6, 2018. REUTERS/Ints Kalnins




www.reuters.com






Kharap Foa said:


> I'm not against it, I mean hell, I'll be up for anything as long as BAF gets something.


look on the bright side, major purchases from the US every 5 years (every time we have an _election_)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Kharap Foa said:


> And they think their pyara fouj is incapable and above committing atrocities.. bbb bbut Biharis
> 
> 
> 
> If the sheep don't wake up and see their army for what it is, an organised crime outfit in uniform, they deserve everything that's coming
> 
> 
> 
> Just feel sad for the other ethnicities getting their aspirations and desires of a fairer representation crushed by poonjabis...
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, it comes with the territory, if you get what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Aha ki anondo akashe....


হজরত, এইবার ক্ষ্যামা দেন। মেলা হইছে। মাফ কইরা দেন ওদের। কাটা ঘায়ে নুনের ছিটা এই মুহুর্তে না দেয়াই ভাল।

আপনার প্রতি ফোরাম হোস্টের নেক নজর একটু বেশি আছে কিনা! আবার নির্বাসনে পাঠাইতে দেরি হইব না! 

so leave today , fight tomorrow. Ek maghe sheet zay na , somoy mela paiben!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cambridge sporting Bangladesh Fashion while visiting Belize.​বাংলাদেশের তৈরি পোশাকে ডাচেস অফ কেমব্রিজ কেট​এপ্রিল ০৯, ২০২২

এহসান মাহমুদ







ব্রিটেনের প্রিন্স উইলিয়াম, ডিউক অফ কেমব্রিজ এবং ব্রিটেনের ক্যাথরিন, ডাচেস অফ কেমব্রিজ বেলিজের গুড লিভিং ক্যাম্পে চিকিবুল ফরেস্ট রিজার্ভের কারাকোল মায়ান প্রত্নতাত্ত্বিক স্থান পরিদর্শন করছেন। (ছবি জোহান অর্ডোনেজ / এএফপি)

বাংলাদেশে তৈরি পোশাক পরিহিত অবস্থায় জনসম্মুখে এসেছেন ডাচেস অফ কেমব্রিজ কেট। এতে করে বাংলাদেশের পোশাক বিশ্বের দরবারে আরও একধাপ এগিয়ে গেল বলে মনে করছেন পোশাক খাতের সংশ্লিষ্টরা।

দ্য ডাচেস অব কেমব্রিজ খ্যাত কেট শুধু ব্রিটিশ রাজ পরিবারের সদস্য হিসেবেই নন, ফ্যাশন সচেতন নারী হিসেবে বিশ্বে সমাদৃত। তার জন্য বিশ্বের সব নামজাদা ফ্যাশন ডিজাইনাররা পোশাক তৈরি করেন। ব্রিটেনের রাজপুত্র উইলিয়ামের স্ত্রী কেটের পরিহিত সেইসব পোশাক থাকে ফ্যাশন সচেতন মানুষের আগ্রহের কেন্দ্রবিন্দুতে।

ডাচেস কেট এবার জনসম্মুখে এসেছেন বাংলাদেশের গার্মেন্টসের তৈরি এক প্যান্ট পরে। ‘জি স্টার’ ব্র্যান্ডের এই প্যান্টটি তৈরি করেছে বাংলাদেশি প্রতিষ্ঠান এমবিএম গ্রুপ। এ বছরের মার্চে বেলিজ এর গুড লিভিং ক্যাম্পের চিকুইবুল সংরক্ষিত বনাঞ্চলে অবস্থিত মায়া সভ্যতার ক্যারাকোল প্রত্নতাত্ত্বিক নিদর্শন পরিদর্শনের সময় কেটকে এই পোশাকে দেখা যায়।

তৈরি পোশাকের এ প্রতিষ্ঠানটি, এমবিএম গ্রুপের প্রতিষ্ঠাতা প্রয়াত মাহমুদুর রহমান। এটি বাংলাদেশে ১৯৮৩ থেকে ব্যবসা পরিচালনা করে আসছে। বর্তমানে এ প্রতিষ্ঠানের ব্যবস্থাপনা পরিচালক ওয়াসিম রহমান।

এমবিএম গ্রুপের অ্যাসিসট্যন্ট ম্যানেজিং ডিরেক্টর মোহাম্মদ মেহরুজ জলিল ভয়েস অফ আমেরিকাকে বলেন, “আমেরিকা, ইউরোপের দেশসমূহ ও জাপানের খ্যাতনামা ব্র্যান্ডের পোশাক এমবিএম গ্রুপ তৈরি করে থাকে। জি স্টারের সাথে আমরা প্রায় ৪ বছর ধরে কাজ করছি। এমবিএম গ্রুপেরই তৈরি একটি পোশাক সম্প্রতি কেট মিডলটন পরেছেন। পোশাকটি জি স্টারের জন্য আমরা তৈরি করেছিলাম। আমরা যে বিশ্বমানের পোশাক উৎপাদন করি, এ বিষয়ক বার্তাটি এই ঘটনার মধ্য দিয়ে তা আরও সবার কাছে এ বিষয়ক বার্তাটি যাবে বলেই বিশ্বাস করি।”

এমবিএম গ্রুপ নারী-পুরুষ ও শিশুদের জন্য পোশাক উৎপাদন করে বলেও জানান তিনি।

বার্ষিক রপ্তানি পরিমাণ জানতে চাইলে এমবিএম গ্রুপের অ্যাসিসট্যন্ট ম্যানেজিং ডিরেক্টর ভয়েস অব আমেরিকাকে বলেন, “গত বছর ১২০ মিলিযন মার্কিন ডলার সমমূল্যের তৈরি পোশাক রপ্তানি করা হয়েছে।”

বাংলাদেশ গার্মেন্ট ম্যানুফ্যাকচার্স অ্যান্ড এক্সপোর্টস অ্যাসোসিয়েশন (বিজিএমইএ) এর প্রেসিডেন্ট ফারুক হাসান ভয়েস অফ আমেরিকাকে বলেন, “বাংলাদেশের তৈরি পোশাক বিশ্বের সর্বোচ্চ ফ্যাশন সোসাইটিতে পৌঁছে যাচ্ছে, এটি আমাদের জন্য অত্যন্ত আনন্দের। আমাদের গার্মেন্ট ইন্ডাস্ট্রি আমাদের গর্ব, আর্থসামাজিক চিত্রবদলের জাদুকাঠি। লাখ লাখ মানুষের কর্মসংস্থানের ব্যবস্থা করেছে এই তৈরি পোশাকশিল্প। দারিদ্র্য দূরীকরণ ছাড়াও নারীর ক্ষমতায়নের ক্ষেত্রেও গুরুত্বপূর্ণ অবদান রেখেছে। বাংলাদেশকে বিশ্বের সামনে তৈরি পোশাকের প্রথম সারির ব্র্যান্ড হিসেবে তুলে ধরেছে। ব্রিটিশ রাজ পরিবারের সদস্য আমাদের দেশের একটি প্রতিষ্ঠানের পোশাক পরেছেন এটি বাংলাদেশের পোশাককে বিদেশে পজিটিভ একটি বার্তা দেবে বলে মনে করি।”

তৈরি পোশাক প্রতিষ্ঠানের সর্বোচ্চ সংগঠন বিজিএমইএ’র এই শীর্ষ নেতা আরও জানান, গার্মেন্টস শিল্পে বিশ্বের মানচিত্রে বাংলাদেশ মাথা উঁচু করে দাঁড়িয়েছে। ১৬০টি দেশে পোশাক রপ্তানি করে বিশ্ববাজারে বাংলাদেশ শক্ত ভিত গড়তে পেরেছে। দেশের অর্থনীতির চেহারাই বদলে দিয়েছে তৈরি পোশাক খাত। পাঁচ দশকের ব্যবধানে রপ্তানি আয় ৯৬ গুণ বেড়েছে।

‘মেড ইন বাংলাদেশ’ ট্যাগলাইনটি বাংলাদেশের গর্ব। বাংলাদেশ থেকে বিদেশে যে সকল পোশাক রপ্তানি হয় তাতে এই স্লোগানটি লেখা থাকে। আগামী বছর থেকে এই ইংরেজি স্লোগানের পাশাাপাশি বাংলা ভাষাতে ‘বাংলাদেশে তৈরি’ কথাটিও লেখা থাকবে বলে ভয়েস অফ আমেরিকাকে জানিয়েছেন বিজিএমইএ প্রেসিডেন্ট।

ফারুক হাসান বলেন, “বাংলা ভাষার জন্য আমরা জীবন দিয়েছি। বিশ্ববাসী বাংলা ভাষার মর্যাদা রক্ষায় জীবন দেওয়ার কথা এখন জানতে পারছে। বাংলাদেশের তৈরি পোশাক যেহেতু বিশ্বের বিভিন্ন দেশে যাচ্ছে তাই আমরা যাচ্ছি, এই পোশাকের মধ্য দিয়ে বাংলা ভাষাও বিশ্বব্যাপী ছড়িয়ে পড়ুক। তাই ইংরেজিতে ‘মেইড ইন বাংলাদেশ’ কথাটির পাশাপাশি বাংলায় ‘বাংলাদেশের তৈরি’ এই কথাটিও যুক্ত হবে। এই বছর আমরা শুরু করবো। তবে আগামী (২০২৩)বছরের জানুয়ারি থেকে নিয়ম বা আইন যা-ই বলি না কেন তা করা হবে। যাতে সবাই এটা মেনে চলে।”


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> The "chill" thread is having more productive conversations on air power than the BAF thread.
> This stands as further testament of what a joke BAF is.


Apart from the casual trolling , which i admit to taking part in sometimes. I suspect more fruitful discussion about BAF has been had in PDF threads than in Chair Force Headquarters.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Generic Cafe Racer 165cc Assembled in Bangladesh (Yours for only 2 lacs).














Thin, fast, loud: Generic Caferacer


The 165cc Caferacer is stripped down, uncomfortable and far faster than any bike of its proportions




www.tbsnews.net


----------



## Bilal9

Iftar going blase with the same ol' fried stuff? Here are some variations to try. Of course like most guys I suck at cooking, but can manipulate women in various ways so they can make my Plats Favorits (heh heh!)....

Hobnob Shares Six Piquant Recipes​_by_ ICE TODAY

000
We have all had lazy weekends where we just don’t feel like heading out. But weekends are meant to be celebrated, right? As the magazine that reads you closely, we have paired up with Hobnob Cafe to bring to you six easy to prepare dishes that combine to make the most delightful three-course meal. This will definitely help turn those lazy weekends to days to cherish.
CRYSTAL SHRIMP DUMPLING​*






Ingredients*​
50 g wheat starch
50 g tapioca starch
1/2 g salt
1/4 teaspoon vegetable oil
160 ml boiling water
5g Corn Starch
Almond butter
500g Shrimp
Chicken broth
½ g White pepper
2 cloves Garlic
2 tps Sesame oil
½ g Salt
*Method
For Dough*​Mix the wheat starch, tapioca starch and salt in a mixing bowl. Add the boiling water into the mixing bowl. Stir the mixture vigorously until it looks like snowflakes. Add the oil. Knead the dough until soft and pliable. Cover it and let it relax for 5 minutes. Put it on a wok surface and roll it into long strips. Cut dough into small portions, 15-20g each. Roll out the dough, wrap the shrimp filling with the wrapper.
*For Filling*
Clean and devein the shrimps. Marinate with salt for 5 minutes and wash thoroughly under running water. Chop the shrimp coarsely. Chop the garlic cloves into small pieces. Mix the shrimps, and the seasoning together until it becomes sticky.
Place the dumplings in the bamboo steamer. Steam for 6 minutes. Serve immediately.
CRYSTAL CHICKEN DUMPLING​

Ingredients​
50 g wheat starch
50 g tapioca starch
1/2 g salt
1/4 teaspoon vegetable oil
160 ml boiling water
5g Corn Starch
Almond butter
500g Chicken
Chicken broth
½ g White pepper
2 cloves Garlic
2 tps Sesame oil
½ g Salt
Method​*For Dough*
Mix the wheat starch, tapioca starch and salt in a mixing bowl. Add the boiling water into the mixing bowl. Stir the mixture vigorously until it looks like snowflakes. Add the oil. Knead the dough until soft and pliable. Cover it and let it relax for 5 minutes. Put it on a wok surface and roll it into long strips. Cut dough into small portions, 15-20g each. Roll out the dough, wrap the shrimp filling with the wrapper.
*For Filling*
Clean the chicken. Marinate with salt for 5 minutes and wash thoroughly under running water. Chop the garlic cloves into small pieces. Mix the shrimps, garlic, minced chicken and the seasoning together until it becomes sticky.
Place the dumplings in the bamboo steamer. Steam for 6 minutes. Serve immediately.
FRIED BEEF ROLL NOODLE​





Ingredients​
9 ounces ground beef
1 egg, lightly beaten
3 tsp chicken broth
2 tsp cornstarch
1 tsp oyster sauce
1 tsp soy sauce
1 tsp Chinese rice wine
1 tsp sesame oil
3 green onions, chopped
2 tablespoons cilantro, chopped
4 fresh rice noodle rolls
Method​Combine the ground beef, egg, chicken broth, cornstarch, oyster sauce, soy sauce, rice wine, sesame oil, green onions and cilantro. Set aside. Carefully unroll the rice noodle rolls. Trim each in a rectangle approximately 6 inches by 7 inches. Divide the filling among the rolls, then re-roll the noodles. Put the rolls on a plate in a large bamboo steamer, cover and steam for 5 minutes. Serve the rolls cut into pieces and drizzled with light soy sauce or oyster sauce.
HOBNOB SPICY CURRY RAMEN​

Ingredients​
200g chicken breast
1 Egg
100g Sweet Corn
Ramen Noodles
4 cups Chicken stock
Black Pepper
Red chilli
Olive Oil
2tsp Fish sauce
Basil leaf
2 cloves Garlic
Ginger
1½ tsp Brown sugar
Dry chilli
Spring onion
Coriander leaf
Method​Put a pot of water on to boil for the noodles
Cook the beef or chicken
Slice the chicken into 3/4 inch. Heat the oil in a pan large enough to hold the stock until it just shimmers. Fry the chicken until just done and remove.
*Medium boiled eggs*
Gently lower the eggs into the boiling water (the water for the noodles) and cook for 6 1/2 minutes. After 6 1/2 minutes place the eggs in a bowl of ice water to cool. You want them to cool quickly to stop the yolks from hardening. Once they have cooled slice each egg in half lengthwise. Be careful. The yolks still have a bit of runny texture.
*Make the broth*
Chop the cubes into small pieces. Deglaze the pan with a bit of chicken stock then add about another cup of stock. Add the chopped cubes into the stock and bring to a boil. These things don’t dissolve very well so you will have to chase them with a spatula. Once the cubes have dissolved add the remaining stock and simmer for about 4-5 minutes. While the stock simmers cook the ramen noodles. Drain the noodles.
*To serve*
Divide the noodles across two bowls. Arrange the chicken on top of the noodles and pour half the broth into each bowl. Add the eggs, submerging slightly to warm them through. Top with green onion and enjoy!
HAINANESE CHICKEN RICE​




Ingredients​
Whole chicken
¼ cup kosher salt(60 g), divided
4 inch pieces fresh ginger, peeled and cut into ¼-inch (6 mm) slices
1 bunch fresh scallion
1 gal cold water(3.7 L), plus more as needed
2 tablespoons sesame oil
*Hainanese Rice*

¼ cup sesame oil(60 mL)
2 tablespoons chicken fat, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 cups long grain rice(400 g), rinsed and drained
2 cups reserved chicken poaching broth(480 mL)
*Chili Sauce*

2 tablespoons sambal
2 tablespoons sriracha
2 teaspoons sugar
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 tablespoons reserved chicken poaching broth
Method​Clean the chicken, rub all over with a handful of kosher salt. Pat dry with paper towels. Season the chicken generously with salt. Stuff the chicken cavity with the ginger slices and scallions.
Place the chicken in a large stockpot, cover with cold water by 1 inch, and season with salt to taste. Bring to a boil over high heat, then immediately reduce the heat to low to maintain a simmer. Cover and cook for about 30 minutes.
Remove the chicken from the pot, reserving the poaching liquid for later, and transfer to an ice bath for 5 minutes to stop the cooking process and to keep the chicken skin springy. Discard the ginger and green onion. After it’s cooled, rub all over with sesame oil.
In a large wok or skillet, heat ¼ cup (60 ml) of sesame oil over medium-high heat. Add 2 tablespoons of reserved chopped chicken fat, the garlic, ginger, and salt, and fry until aromatic, about 10 minutes. Reserve ¼ of the fried garlic mixture, then add the rice to the remaining fried garlic and stir to coat. Cook for 3 minutes.
*Chili sauce:*
Combine the sambal, Sriracha, sugar, garlic, ginger, lime juice, and chicken broth in a small bowl and stir to incorporate.
Serve the sliced chicken with the rice, dipping sauces, sliced cucumbers, and fresh cilantro. Enjoy!
SALTED CARAMEL FUDGE CAKE​




Ingredients​
Chocolate Sponge
butter, for greasing
125g of caster sugar
100g of soft brown sugar
4 large eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract, vanilla bean paste or powder
240ml of vegetable oil
200g of self-raising flour
75g of cocoa powder
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
1 pinch of sea salt
2 tbsp of natural yoghurt, plain
*Salted Caramel Filling*

250g of unsalted butter, at room temperature
500g of icing sugar
3 tbsp of caramel sauce
1 pinch of sea salt
*Chocolate Fudge Topping*

200g of dark chocolate, good-quality
125ml of double cream
2 tbsp of caramel sauce
sprinkles, or chopped fudge pieces
*Method*​Preheat the oven to 180°C. Butter two cake tins and line the bottom. Mix the caster sugar, soft brown sugar, eggs and vanilla together for about four minutes until creamy. Slowly add the vegetable oil and mix again well. Sift in the flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, bicarbonate of soda and stir together well. Add a pinch of salt and stir in the plain yoghurt, mix well. Divide the mixture equally and bake for 30 minutes, checking after 25 minutes. Once cooked, take the sponges out of the oven and leave to cool.
To make the filling, beat the butter until soft and a little fluffy. Carefully add the icing sugar a little at a time and keep mixing until the whole amount is added in. Add the caramel sauce and a pinch of sea salt and mix in well.
Once the sponges are completely cool, carefully slice them in half across into four sponges. Put the first layer directly onto a serving plate or cake stand and spread one-third of the buttercream over the sponge almost to the edge. Repeat until you have three layers and then place the final sponge on top.
Melt the chocolate, take off the heat and stir in the cream and the caramel. Leave to cool, before spreading the fudge topping over the top layer of the cake. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## jamahir

@AmiEktaKharapChele, please explain your new name.



Bilal9 said:


> Iftar going blase with the same ol' fried stuff? Here are some variations to try. Of course like most guys I suck at cooking, but can manipulate women in various ways so they can make my Plats Favorits (heh heh!)....
> 
> Hobnob Shares Six Piquant Recipes​_by_ ICE TODAY
> 
> 000
> We have all had lazy weekends where we just don’t feel like heading out. But weekends are meant to be celebrated, right? As the magazine that reads you closely, we have paired up with Hobnob Cafe to bring to you six easy to prepare dishes that combine to make the most delightful three-course meal. This will definitely help turn those lazy weekends to days to cherish.
> CRYSTAL SHRIMP DUMPLING​*
> 
> 
> 
> *​​​*Ingredients*​
> 50 g wheat starch
> 50 g tapioca starch
> 1/2 g salt
> 1/4 teaspoon vegetable oil
> 160 ml boiling water
> 5g Corn Starch
> Almond butter
> 500g Shrimp
> Chicken broth
> ½ g White pepper
> 2 cloves Garlic
> 2 tps Sesame oil
> ½ g Salt
> *Method*​*For Dough*​Mix the wheat starch, tapioca starch and salt in a mixing bowl. Add the boiling water into the mixing bowl. Stir the mixture vigorously until it looks like snowflakes. Add the oil. Knead the dough until soft and pliable. Cover it and let it relax for 5 minutes. Put it on a wok surface and roll it into long strips. Cut dough into small portions, 15-20g each. Roll out the dough, wrap the shrimp filling with the wrapper.
> *For Filling*
> Clean and devein the shrimps. Marinate with salt for 5 minutes and wash thoroughly under running water. Chop the shrimp coarsely. Chop the garlic cloves into small pieces. Mix the shrimps, and the seasoning together until it becomes sticky.
> Place the dumplings in the bamboo steamer. Steam for 6 minutes. Serve immediately.
> CRYSTAL CHICKEN DUMPLING​
> 
> Ingredients​
> 50 g wheat starch
> 50 g tapioca starch
> 1/2 g salt
> 1/4 teaspoon vegetable oil
> 160 ml boiling water
> 5g Corn Starch
> Almond butter
> 500g Chicken
> Chicken broth
> ½ g White pepper
> 2 cloves Garlic
> 2 tps Sesame oil
> ½ g Salt
> Method​*For Dough*
> Mix the wheat starch, tapioca starch and salt in a mixing bowl. Add the boiling water into the mixing bowl. Stir the mixture vigorously until it looks like snowflakes. Add the oil. Knead the dough until soft and pliable. Cover it and let it relax for 5 minutes. Put it on a wok surface and roll it into long strips. Cut dough into small portions, 15-20g each. Roll out the dough, wrap the shrimp filling with the wrapper.
> *For Filling*
> Clean the chicken. Marinate with salt for 5 minutes and wash thoroughly under running water. Chop the garlic cloves into small pieces. Mix the shrimps, garlic, minced chicken and the seasoning together until it becomes sticky.
> Place the dumplings in the bamboo steamer. Steam for 6 minutes. Serve immediately.
> FRIED BEEF ROLL NOODLE​
> 
> ​​Ingredients​
> 9 ounces ground beef
> 1 egg, lightly beaten
> 3 tsp chicken broth
> 2 tsp cornstarch
> 1 tsp oyster sauce
> 1 tsp soy sauce
> 1 tsp Chinese rice wine
> 1 tsp sesame oil
> 3 green onions, chopped
> 2 tablespoons cilantro, chopped
> 4 fresh rice noodle rolls
> Method​Combine the ground beef, egg, chicken broth, cornstarch, oyster sauce, soy sauce, rice wine, sesame oil, green onions and cilantro. Set aside. Carefully unroll the rice noodle rolls. Trim each in a rectangle approximately 6 inches by 7 inches. Divide the filling among the rolls, then re-roll the noodles. Put the rolls on a plate in a large bamboo steamer, cover and steam for 5 minutes. Serve the rolls cut into pieces and drizzled with light soy sauce or oyster sauce.
> HOBNOB SPICY CURRY RAMEN​
> 
> Ingredients​
> 200g chicken breast
> 1 Egg
> 100g Sweet Corn
> Ramen Noodles
> 4 cups Chicken stock
> Black Pepper
> Red chilli
> Olive Oil
> 2tsp Fish sauce
> Basil leaf
> 2 cloves Garlic
> Ginger
> 1½ tsp Brown sugar
> Dry chilli
> Spring onion
> Coriander leaf
> Method​Put a pot of water on to boil for the noodles
> Cook the beef or chicken
> Slice the chicken into 3/4 inch. Heat the oil in a pan large enough to hold the stock until it just shimmers. Fry the chicken until just done and remove.
> *Medium boiled eggs*
> Gently lower the eggs into the boiling water (the water for the noodles) and cook for 6 1/2 minutes. After 6 1/2 minutes place the eggs in a bowl of ice water to cool. You want them to cool quickly to stop the yolks from hardening. Once they have cooled slice each egg in half lengthwise. Be careful. The yolks still have a bit of runny texture.
> *Make the broth*
> Chop the cubes into small pieces. Deglaze the pan with a bit of chicken stock then add about another cup of stock. Add the chopped cubes into the stock and bring to a boil. These things don’t dissolve very well so you will have to chase them with a spatula. Once the cubes have dissolved add the remaining stock and simmer for about 4-5 minutes. While the stock simmers cook the ramen noodles. Drain the noodles.
> *To serve*
> Divide the noodles across two bowls. Arrange the chicken on top of the noodles and pour half the broth into each bowl. Add the eggs, submerging slightly to warm them through. Top with green onion and enjoy!
> HAINANESE CHICKEN RICE​
> 
> ​Ingredients​
> Whole chicken
> ¼ cup kosher salt(60 g), divided
> 4 inch pieces fresh ginger, peeled and cut into ¼-inch (6 mm) slices
> 1 bunch fresh scallion
> 1 gal cold water(3.7 L), plus more as needed
> 2 tablespoons sesame oil
> *Hainanese Rice*
> 
> ¼ cup sesame oil(60 mL)
> 2 tablespoons chicken fat, chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced
> 1 teaspoon kosher salt
> 2 cups long grain rice(400 g), rinsed and drained
> 2 cups reserved chicken poaching broth(480 mL)
> *Chili Sauce*
> 
> 2 tablespoons sambal
> 2 tablespoons sriracha
> 2 teaspoons sugar
> 1 tablespoon garlic, minced
> 1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced
> 1 tablespoon lime juice
> 2 tablespoons reserved chicken poaching broth
> Method​Clean the chicken, rub all over with a handful of kosher salt. Pat dry with paper towels. Season the chicken generously with salt. Stuff the chicken cavity with the ginger slices and scallions.
> Place the chicken in a large stockpot, cover with cold water by 1 inch, and season with salt to taste. Bring to a boil over high heat, then immediately reduce the heat to low to maintain a simmer. Cover and cook for about 30 minutes.
> Remove the chicken from the pot, reserving the poaching liquid for later, and transfer to an ice bath for 5 minutes to stop the cooking process and to keep the chicken skin springy. Discard the ginger and green onion. After it’s cooled, rub all over with sesame oil.
> In a large wok or skillet, heat ¼ cup (60 ml) of sesame oil over medium-high heat. Add 2 tablespoons of reserved chopped chicken fat, the garlic, ginger, and salt, and fry until aromatic, about 10 minutes. Reserve ¼ of the fried garlic mixture, then add the rice to the remaining fried garlic and stir to coat. Cook for 3 minutes.
> *Chili sauce:*
> Combine the sambal, Sriracha, sugar, garlic, ginger, lime juice, and chicken broth in a small bowl and stir to incorporate.
> Serve the sliced chicken with the rice, dipping sauces, sliced cucumbers, and fresh cilantro. Enjoy!
> SALTED CARAMEL FUDGE CAKE​
> 
> ​Ingredients​
> Chocolate Sponge
> butter, for greasing
> 125g of caster sugar
> 100g of soft brown sugar
> 4 large eggs
> 1 tsp vanilla extract, vanilla bean paste or powder
> 240ml of vegetable oil
> 200g of self-raising flour
> 75g of cocoa powder
> 1 tsp baking powder
> 1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
> 1 pinch of sea salt
> 2 tbsp of natural yoghurt, plain
> *Salted Caramel Filling*
> 
> 250g of unsalted butter, at room temperature
> 500g of icing sugar
> 3 tbsp of caramel sauce
> 1 pinch of sea salt
> *Chocolate Fudge Topping*
> 
> 200g of dark chocolate, good-quality
> 125ml of double cream
> 2 tbsp of caramel sauce
> sprinkles, or chopped fudge pieces
> *Method*​Preheat the oven to 180°C. Butter two cake tins and line the bottom. Mix the caster sugar, soft brown sugar, eggs and vanilla together for about four minutes until creamy. Slowly add the vegetable oil and mix again well. Sift in the flour, cocoa powder, baking powder, bicarbonate of soda and stir together well. Add a pinch of salt and stir in the plain yoghurt, mix well. Divide the mixture equally and bake for 30 minutes, checking after 25 minutes. Once cooked, take the sponges out of the oven and leave to cool.
> To make the filling, beat the butter until soft and a little fluffy. Carefully add the icing sugar a little at a time and keep mixing until the whole amount is added in. Add the caramel sauce and a pinch of sea salt and mix in well.
> Once the sponges are completely cool, carefully slice them in half across into four sponges. Put the first layer directly onto a serving plate or cake stand and spread one-third of the buttercream over the sponge almost to the edge. Repeat until you have three layers and then place the final sponge on top.
> Melt the chocolate, take off the heat and stir in the cream and the caramel. Leave to cool, before spreading the fudge topping over the top layer of the cake. Enjoy!



Thanks for the recipes. Will read at leisure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

jamahir said:


> @AmiEktaKharapChele, please explain your new name.



Certainly.

Ami = I/I am

Ekta = One/a (In this case, a)

Kharap = Bad/Naughty

Chele = Boy


IAmABadBoy = AmiEktaKharapChele

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## jamahir

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Certainly.
> 
> Ami = I/I am
> 
> Ekta = One/a (In this case, a)
> 
> Kharap = Bad/Naughty
> 
> Chele = Boy
> 
> 
> IAmABadBoy = AmiEktaKharapChele



A variation on your previous name. Why do you constantly want to be bad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

jamahir said:


> A variation on your previous name. Why do you constantly want to be bad ?



What can I say, I am a Baddie  




Spoiler: Hehe

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> What can I say, I am a Baddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835771


হজরত , এমন বে দ্বীনি পোষাক পরে আর কত নাচানাচি করবেন? একটু দ্বীনের পোষাক পরেও নাচেন।

এতে সুফি ভাব চলে আসবে ইনশাল্লাহ। ইহকাল পরকাল দুটাই থাকল!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> What can I say, I am a Baddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835771



Bad to the bone brother!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## pak1234

How many Bengalis here actually live in BD?


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

pak1234 said:


> How many Bengalis here actually live in BD?




BD is not just a place, BD is inside all Bangladeshis. We are all little bits of BD 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517010434254987264

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Bhai @F-6 enthusiast ei video te ki Bangladesh shomporkey bhul kotha boley naki? Ami to Hindi bujhina. Boltesey Bangladeshe naki frequent power cut hoi? Ar Bangladesher position to second after India in free-lancing, not 8th.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> Boltesey Bangladeshe naki frequent power cut hoi?


we have power surplus that isn't being used (for now) . The power cuts is from 2001-2008 era those days are behind us. Quick rental services, although costly managed to bridge the gap while power stations were being built.
'' the government has paid a massive Tk 60,000 crore as capacity payment penalty to the power producers for simply keeping their plants idle.''








Power Generation in Bangladesh: Important facts to look at


Bangladesh now has a power generation capacity in excess of 21,000 MW.




www.thedailystar.net







Bilal9 said:


> Ar Bangladesher position to second after India in free-lancing, not 8th.


8th in Freelancing. *i think* the definition of freelancing and online labour vary. *OII says BD second in providing online labour.*

''Bangladesh is already the second largest country in supplying online labour, according to the Oxford Internet Institute (OII).''






source: Oxford Internet Institute





__





Freelancing the New way of Economic Prosperity – Freelancers Bangladesh







freelancers.gov.bd

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> we have power surplus that isn't being used (for now) . The power cuts is from 2001-2008 era those days are behind us. Quick rental services, although costly managed to bridge the gap while power stations were being built.
> '' the government has paid a massive Tk 60,000 crore as capacity payment penalty to the power producers for simply keeping their plants idle.''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Generation in Bangladesh: Important facts to look at
> 
> 
> Bangladesh now has a power generation capacity in excess of 21,000 MW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailystar.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8th in Freelancing. *i think* the definition of freelancing and online labour vary. *OII says BD second in providing online labour.*
> 
> ''Bangladesh is already the second largest country in supplying online labour, according to the Oxford Internet Institute (OII).''
> 
> View attachment 838642
> 
> source: Oxford Internet Institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freelancing the New way of Economic Prosperity – Freelancers Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freelancers.gov.bd



Thanks for clarifying this Bhai. I could not have said this better myself.

Though - I still find it baffling why we keep buying electricity from India (even Nepal) when we have a surplus capacity (if not actual generation) in that area....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

F-6 enthusiast said:


> we have power surplus that isn't being used (for now) . The power cuts is from 2001-2008 era those days are behind us. Quick rental services, although costly managed to bridge the gap while power stations were being built.
> '' the government has paid a massive Tk 60,000 crore as capacity payment penalty to the power producers for simply keeping their plants idle.''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Generation in Bangladesh: Important facts to look at
> 
> 
> Bangladesh now has a power generation capacity in excess of 21,000 MW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailystar.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for clarifying this Bhai. I could not have said this better myself.
> 
> Though - I still find it baffling why we keep buying electricity from India (even Nepal) when we have a surplus capacity (if not actual generation) in that area....



Sorry, didn't watch the video as I cannot stand the accent.
The "100% coverage" means distribution lines have reached every part of the country - it says nothing about Reliability, Availability and Maintainability (RAM) of the existing installed power sources, transmission network and distribution network. Our grid is highly unreliable which leads to scheduled and unscheduled outages aroud the country.
100% coverage is a great achievement, don't get me wrong but it is only one major piece of a puzzle. Our next challenge is to improve Power System reliability throughout the country. We are still at least a decade away from overcoming regular outages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sohla (the millenial Bangladeshi-American cook) makes dum-smoked 1500 year old Biryani for the "History" Channel.








Destranator said:


> Sorry, didn't watch the video as I cannot stand the accent.
> The "100% coverage" means distribution lines have reached every part of the country - it says nothing about Reliability, Availability and Maintainability (RAM) of the existing installed power sources, transmission network and distribution network. Our grid is highly unreliable which leads to scheduled and unscheduled outages aroud the country.
> 100% coverage is a great achievement, don't get me wrong but it is only one major piece of a puzzle. Our next challenge is to improve Power System reliability throughout the country. We are still at least a decade away from overcoming regular outages.



Good explanation. So many electrical distribution components in substations and transmission lines are below int'l standards and bought with no possible way to guarantee minimum reliability.

I guess things will improve slowly in a decade or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Stores selling shirts for Tk.19,500 - Consumer welfare commission raids store asking for paperwork.


----------



## Destranator

@Zabaniyah : Welcome back bro. I remember you being a sane voice amongst a sea of crazies and razakars here.
The Bangladesh section is a lot saner now. You should post regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> @Zabaniyah : Welcome back bro. I remember you being a sane voice amongst a sea of crazies and razakars here.
> The Bangladesh section is a lot saner now. You should post regularly.



Hear hear!

Welcome back @Zabaniyah bhai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Destranator said:


> @Zabaniyah : Welcome back bro. I remember you being a sane voice amongst a sea of crazies and razakars here.
> The Bangladesh section is a lot saner now. You should post regularly.





Bilal9 said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> Welcome back @Zabaniyah bhai...



Aw...thanks guys. Seeing many new stuff here. Hopefully I see less of all those brainless nationalists we saw here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Eid Mubarak to all Bangladeshi brothers (it's Eid here) and self hating kanglus (please get help).


Wishing everyone a good time, hopefully spent with those most dear to us.


Here's to hoping the Almighty accepts our fasts, abstinence, sacrifice and prayers from the past month.

Reactions: Love Love:
6


----------



## Bilal9

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Eid Mubarak to all Bangladeshi brothers (it's Eid here) and self hating kanglus (please get help).
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a good time, hopefully spent with those most dear to us.
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping the Almighty accepts our fasts, abstinence, sacrifice and prayers from the past month.



For people in the US - Eid is tomorrow. Two and a half hours until the last Iftaar today.

Eid Mubarak to you @AmiEktaKharapChele and your near and dear ones too, the same goes to everyone else in PDF, regardless of caste, creed or belief !

BIG VIRTUAL EID HUGs !!

Keep your Iman in Allah - He will take care of you regardless of current hardships. He always does.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Eid Mubarak to all Bangladeshi brothers (it's Eid here) and self hating kanglus (please get help).
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a good time, hopefully spent with those most dear to us.
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping the Almighty accepts our fasts, abstinence, sacrifice and prayers from the past month.


এখানে কাল ঈদ। যাক আপনাকে ঈদ মোবারক হুজুর সাহেব। সাথে সব ভাইজান দের কেও ঈদ মোবারক!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

This guy has a lot of promise as a comedian...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Bhai, mon onik kharap

Met this girl few days ago. Same age as me (32), doctor, studied in Dhaka medical college, moved to the UK recently to work as a doctor. That level of brain and dedication are things i find super attractive in a women.

Sadly, she was too much of a damaged case. She had a 9 year relationship with a Hindu, including pre-marital sex (because she was one of those cinema romantic maya back then, so she said), and the Hindu ended up dumping her 3 years ago anyway. She said she’s not sure whether she can love anyone the same way again, but really wants to settle down and have children, because she can’t wait to be a mother.

Screwed up female logic

I had to end it. I was willing to accept her past if she acknowledged she committed major sin by Zina . But she wouldn’t. As far as she’s concerned, her only mistake was to fall in love with the wrong guy, and not the Zina itself. So screw her. I was also, of course, not prepared to go into a relationship with someone who can’t move on from the past. Which she clearly can’t 

This is the fruit of Zina. Love, intimacy cease to have any meaning when you casualise the most intimate form of human relations.

But won’t lie. For some reason she still lives in my mind. I loved the way she talked in sweet Bangla. Honestly, I never felt I would’ve fallen that much for a Bengali girl before (i made a post about that here a while back). But she filled this void I never knew i had. We had, despite my limited bangla vocabulary, a linguistic bond.

I’ve sacrificed a lot in life to get to where I’m, so I can have a happy, stable marriage and raise children. Yet these are the sort of dysfunctional walking wrecks i end up attracting

Upsos bhai, upsos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Avicenna

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Bhai, mon onik kharap
> 
> Met this girl few days ago. Same age as me (32), doctor, studied in Dhaka medical college, moved to the UK recently to work as a doctor. That level of brain and dedication are things i find super attractive in a women.
> 
> Sadly, she was too much of a damaged case. She had a 9 year relationship with a Hindu, including pre-marital sex (because she was one of those cinema romantic maya back then, so she said), and the Hindu ended up dumping her 3 years ago anyway. She said she’s not sure whether she can love anyone the same way again, but really wants to settle down and have children, because she can’t wait to be a mother.
> 
> Screwed up female logic
> 
> I had to end it. I was willing to accept her past if she acknowledged she committed major sin by Zina . But she wouldn’t. As far as she’s concerned, her only mistake was to fall in love with the wrong guy, and not the Zina itself. So screw her. I was also, of course, not prepared to go into a relationship with someone who can’t move on from the past. Which she clearly can’t
> 
> This is the fruit of Zina. Love, intimacy cease to have any meaning when you casualise the most intimate form of human relations.
> 
> But won’t lie. For some reason she still lives in my mind. I loved the way she talked in sweet Bangla. Honestly, I never felt I would’ve fallen that much for a Bengali girl before (i made a post about that here a while back). But she filled this void I never knew i had. We had, despite my limited bangla vocabulary, a linguistic bond.
> 
> I’ve sacrificed a lot in life to get to where I’m, so I can have a happy, stable marriage and raise children. Yet these are the sort of dysfunctional walking wrecks i end up attracting
> 
> Upsos bhai, upsos



Choose carefully my friend.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## UKBengali

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Bhai, mon onik kharap
> 
> Met this girl few days ago. Same age as me (32), doctor, studied in Dhaka medical college, moved to the UK recently to work as a doctor. That level of brain and dedication are things i find super attractive in a women.
> 
> Sadly, she was too much of a damaged case. She had a 9 year relationship with a Hindu, including pre-marital sex (because she was one of those cinema romantic maya back then, so she said), and the Hindu ended up dumping her 3 years ago anyway. She said she’s not sure whether she can love anyone the same way again, but really wants to settle down and have children, because she can’t wait to be a mother.
> 
> Screwed up female logic
> 
> I had to end it. I was willing to accept her past if she acknowledged she committed major sin by Zina . But she wouldn’t. As far as she’s concerned, her only mistake was to fall in love with the wrong guy, and not the Zina itself. So screw her. I was also, of course, not prepared to go into a relationship with someone who can’t move on from the past. Which she clearly can’t
> 
> This is the fruit of Zina. Love, intimacy cease to have any meaning when you casualise the most intimate form of human relations.
> 
> But won’t lie. For some reason she still lives in my mind. I loved the way she talked in sweet Bangla. Honestly, I never felt I would’ve fallen that much for a Bengali girl before (i made a post about that here a while back). But she filled this void I never knew i had. We had, despite my limited bangla vocabulary, a linguistic bond.
> 
> I’ve sacrificed a lot in life to get to where I’m, so I can have a happy, stable marriage and raise children. Yet these are the sort of dysfunctional walking wrecks i end up attracting
> 
> Upsos bhai, upsos




Let me give you some advice.

Try to marry a woman 5-10 years younger than you. If you are both the same age then she is too old for you.

In your case, as you are 32, you need to be looking at around 5 years younger as that would give you the perfect balance of maturity and youth.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> I was also, of course, not prepared to go into a relationship with someone


IMHO , I've no problem if anyone has past relationship , *but* I also wouldn't go into a relationship if she isn't ready to move on from past.

Life isn't melodrama , we can't stand on 2 boats!

So I appreciate your position!


PoondolotoPandalum said:


> But won’t lie. For some reason she still lives in my mind.


Try to move on , it's not that hard .You deserve more than this!

If I were you , simply I would stop all communication with her for few months . It always helpful if you want to move on, because the reality is , "Out of sight , out of mind" !

Best of luck! @PoondolotoPandalum

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Avicenna

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Bhai, mon onik kharap
> 
> Met this girl few days ago. Same age as me (32), doctor, studied in Dhaka medical college, moved to the UK recently to work as a doctor. That level of brain and dedication are things i find super attractive in a women.
> 
> Sadly, she was too much of a damaged case. She had a 9 year relationship with a Hindu, including pre-marital sex (because she was one of those cinema romantic maya back then, so she said), and the Hindu ended up dumping her 3 years ago anyway. She said she’s not sure whether she can love anyone the same way again, but really wants to settle down and have children, because she can’t wait to be a mother.
> 
> Screwed up female logic
> 
> I had to end it. I was willing to accept her past if she acknowledged she committed major sin by Zina . But she wouldn’t. As far as she’s concerned, her only mistake was to fall in love with the wrong guy, and not the Zina itself. So screw her. I was also, of course, not prepared to go into a relationship with someone who can’t move on from the past. Which she clearly can’t
> 
> This is the fruit of Zina. Love, intimacy cease to have any meaning when you casualise the most intimate form of human relations.
> 
> But won’t lie. For some reason she still lives in my mind. I loved the way she talked in sweet Bangla. Honestly, I never felt I would’ve fallen that much for a Bengali girl before (i made a post about that here a while back). But she filled this void I never knew i had. We had, despite my limited bangla vocabulary, a linguistic bond.
> 
> I’ve sacrificed a lot in life to get to where I’m, so I can have a happy, stable marriage and raise children. Yet these are the sort of dysfunctional walking wrecks i end up attracting
> 
> Upsos bhai, upsos



A couple of points to think about:

Whatever you are feeling now will pass. As down as you may be. It will get better.

You will at times think about this person even when you are married. It's just part of being human.

In this situation you described you absolulely dodged a bullet by sticking to your priniciples which I applaud.

You are a stronger man than most.

Whoever you end up with is (for better or worse from your limited persepctive) is part of the divine plan.

It is NOT easy out there. Women are a mess, And guys are no better.

Compromises will likely have to be made so its up to you to decide what you can or can not accept.

At the end of the day, long term day to day life and long term goals compatiblilty outweigh the short term "initial shine" factors.

Specifically, religous matters and finances are key.

As are how you treat each others familys and respect for things that matter to one another.

Intellectual compatibility is another overlooked thing.

Anyways, it seems you have a good head on your shoulders and the correct intentions.

Do your best to vet and choose and the rest is up to Allah.

In the interim, if you feel really emotionally down, I'm gonna suggest two pretty shallow things but they work.

Go to the gym and browse matrimonial websites.

Endorphins from the physical activity and the dopamine from the candy store will take your mind off of this girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

UKBengali said:


> Let me give you some advice.
> 
> Try to marry a woman 5-10 years younger than you. If you are both the same age then she is too old for you.
> 
> In your case, as you are 32, you need to be looking at around 5 years younger as that would give you the perfect balance of maturity and youth.



Exactly. 8-10 years difference is perfect. Women mature much quicker and they also age quicker physically than men. Please remember that.

At 32 you have at least 4~5 more years to find the perfect woman, but don't wait too long. 36~37 is the max I'd wait for the woman I'd spend the rest of my life with. When you have a kid - he/she will be 20 and you will be near 60. Then you can retire at 62 and enjoy your grandkids in a few years.

If she is 22-24 years of age and at least somewhat educated, then she is damn near perfect candidate for marriage and having offspring. If she had some light flirting mamato bhai/bon flings, a couple of dates, that is fine. But nothing as serious as what you describe, I mean this woman was *in deep*.

Why volunteer as a "goody two shoes" and take on her crap? She essentially consummated the physical relationship with some other guy - not knowing the extent to how he'd manipulate and take advantage of her. Her (bad) call and her deal.

I don't believe in all this fancy "accept my faults and I will accept yours" BS.

But like @Avicenna bhai said, avoid the damaged goods, she will find another damaged goods person and be happy.

Emotional Baggage are sometime unavoidable to bring into a relationship, but avoiding them (if you can, that is) is the best policy, fresh start for both people in a marriage is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Sainthood 101 said:


> don't mean to barge in guys
> but I disagree with this assessment (somewhat) - I think women your age are the best women to live a married life with *but* only if you went to university with them or know them for a long time
> I am newly married not as experienced as most yall but that's just what I feel, I don't think women your age should be dismissed outright and if you know them for a long time than that's the best "candidate" for marriage
> 
> My sister followed this channel but I started watching when they went to Pakistan- and it felt so much like me when you visit back home as a diaspora kid, weird sense of both belonging and not belonging at the same time- so started following her too (one of those guilty pleasures  )
> She married a couple of months ago and this seems to be the best couple I have seen in a long time, their chemistry is off the charts, they look gorgeous together, and one of those couples you feel the genuine positive energy just by watching them despite so many cultural differences and its all because they are the same age and knew each other since school days - you rarely see that when you are married to women much younger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its internet filters- but I have a good thing with judging people, (especially if you see more candid moments) and this seems genuine ah - makes me feel so happy for em 😍
> and I dont think their chemistry would have been as good if they were marrying younger woman or older man for her


Very nicely explained man. Just the problem is such couples are hard to find.

Same aged woman later want to dominate husband, as a result husband is screwed up.

However few are exceptions though. Not sure about the reality of Pakistan, but lot of Bangladeshi women are becoming like this.

Maybe the side effect of Indian TV series where they teach nothing but *dirty family politics *and extra marital affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Atlas said:


> Very nicely explained man. Just the problem is such couples are hard to find.
> 
> Same aged woman later want to dominate husband, as a result husband is screwed up.
> 
> However few are exceptions though. Not sure about the reality of Pakistan, but lot of Bangladeshi women are becoming like this.
> 
> Maybe the side effect of Indian TV series where they teach nothing but *dirty family politics *and extra marital affairs.


Women after minimum 10 years of marriage *always* dominate - doesn't matter the age difference
Unless man is particularly macho/a-hole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Look at how cow dung ingredients for ghee is being hidden.

Don't buy Indian groceries...unless you want to consume cow-dung !!









Communist Govt in Kerala removes ingredients list and benefits of 'panchagavya gritham' from Oushadhi website - The Commune


Oushadhi, the ayurvedic medicine company run by the government of Kerala, has taken down the ingredients list and the benefits of Panchagavya Gritham that was present on their website. This…




thecommunemag.com



















Kerala govt selling ayurvedic medicine made from cow urine, cow dung


The Kerala government-owned ayurvedic medicine company, Oushadhi, is selling ‘Panchagavya Ghrutham’ made from cow urine and cow dung. This five-ingredient medicine is made from cow dung, cow urine, cow milk, ghee and curd. Oushadhi claims that ‘Panchagavya Ghrutham’ can be used to cure mental...




www.deccanherald.com

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> Look at how cow dung ingredients for ghee is being hidden.
> 
> Don't buy Indian groceries...unless you want to consume cow-dung !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communist Govt in Kerala removes ingredients list and benefits of 'panchagavya gritham' from Oushadhi website - The Commune
> 
> 
> Oushadhi, the ayurvedic medicine company run by the government of Kerala, has taken down the ingredients list and the benefits of Panchagavya Gritham that was present on their website. This…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecommunemag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerala govt selling ayurvedic medicine made from cow urine, cow dung
> 
> 
> The Kerala government-owned ayurvedic medicine company, Oushadhi, is selling ‘Panchagavya Ghrutham’ made from cow urine and cow dung. This five-ingredient medicine is made from cow dung, cow urine, cow milk, ghee and curd. Oushadhi claims that ‘Panchagavya Ghrutham’ can be used to cure mental...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deccanherald.com


শালারা খবিশের বাচ্চা খবিশ!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে
কে তুমি পড়িছ বসি আমার কবিতাখানি
কৌতূহলভরে
আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে।
আজি নববসন্তের প্রভাতের আনন্দের
লেশমাত্র ভাগ
আজিকার কোনো ফুল, বিহঙ্গের কোনো গান,
আজিকার কোনো রক্তরাগ
অনুরাগে সিক্ত করি পারিব না পাঠাইতে
তোমাদের করে
আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে।

তবু তুমি একবার খুলিয়া দক্ষিণদ্বার
বসি বাতায়নে
সুদূর দিগন্তে চাহি কল্পনায় অবগাহি
ভেবে দেখো মনে
একদিন শতবর্ষ আগে
চঞ্চল পুলকরাশি কোন্ স্বর্গ হতে ভাসি
নিখিলের মর্মে আসি লাগে
নবীন ফাল্গুনদিন সকল বন্ধনহীন
উন্মত্ত অধীর
উড়ায়ে চঞ্চল পাখা পুষ্পরেণুগন্ধমাখা
দক্ষিণসমীর
সহসা আসিয়া ত্বরা রাঙায়ে দিয়েছে ধরা
যৌবনের রাগে
তোমাদের শতবর্ষ আগে।
সেদিন উতলা প্রাণে, হৃদয় মগন গানে,
কবি এক জাগে
কত কথা পুষ্পপ্রায় বিকশি তুলিতে চায়
কত অনুরাগে
একদিন শতবর্ষ আগে।
আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে
এখন করিছে গান সে কোন্ নূতন কবি
তোমাদের ঘরে?
আজিকার বসন্তের আনন্দ-অভিবাদন

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে
> কে তুমি পড়িছ বসি আমার কবিতাখানি
> কৌতূহলভরে
> আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে।
> আজি নববসন্তের প্রভাতের আনন্দের
> লেশমাত্র ভাগ
> আজিকার কোনো ফুল, বিহঙ্গের কোনো গান,
> আজিকার কোনো রক্তরাগ
> অনুরাগে সিক্ত করি পারিব না পাঠাইতে
> তোমাদের করে
> আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে।
> 
> তবু তুমি একবার খুলিয়া দক্ষিণদ্বার
> বসি বাতায়নে
> সুদূর দিগন্তে চাহি কল্পনায় অবগাহি
> ভেবে দেখো মনে
> একদিন শতবর্ষ আগে
> চঞ্চল পুলকরাশি কোন্ স্বর্গ হতে ভাসি
> নিখিলের মর্মে আসি লাগে
> নবীন ফাল্গুনদিন সকল বন্ধনহীন
> উন্মত্ত অধীর
> উড়ায়ে চঞ্চল পাখা পুষ্পরেণুগন্ধমাখা
> দক্ষিণসমীর
> সহসা আসিয়া ত্বরা রাঙায়ে দিয়েছে ধরা
> যৌবনের রাগে
> তোমাদের শতবর্ষ আগে।
> সেদিন উতলা প্রাণে, হৃদয় মগন গানে,
> কবি এক জাগে
> কত কথা পুষ্পপ্রায় বিকশি তুলিতে চায়
> কত অনুরাগে
> একদিন শতবর্ষ আগে।
> আজি হতে শতবর্ষ পরে
> এখন করিছে গান সে কোন্ নূতন কবি
> তোমাদের ঘরে?
> আজিকার বসন্তের আনন্দ-অভিবাদন


আমার অসম্ভব প্রিয় কিছু কবিতার একটা এটা @Joe Shearer দাদা। আসলে রবী ঠাকুরের কোন জুড়ি নেই। তিনি অতুলনীয়! ধন্যবাদ পোষ্ট করার জন্য!

*বি.দ্র.* সেঁজুতি কাব্যগ্রন্থের পরিচয় কবিতাটি আপনার কেমন লাগে দাদা?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Atlas said:


> আমার অসম্ভব প্রিয় কিছু কবিতার একটা এটা @Joe Shearer দাদা। আসলে রবী ঠাকুরের কোন জুড়ি নেই। তিনি অতুলনীয়! ধন্যবাদ পোষ্ট করার জন্য!


তাতে কোনো সন্দেহ নেই। আমি নিজে নজরুলের ভক্ত, কিন্তু মাঝে মধ্যে বুড়ো এমন ভাবে মন মেজাজটা আঁকড়ে ধরেন যে মাথায় আর কিছু থাকে না। 
গতকাল উনার বাংলা তারিখের জন্মদিন-তো। 


Atlas said:


> *বি.দ্র.* সেঁজুতি কাব্যগ্রন্থের পরিচয় কবিতাটি আপনার কেমন লাগে দাদা?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> তাতে কোনো সন্দেহ নেই। আমি নিজে নজরুলের ভক্ত, কিন্তু মাঝে মধ্যে বুড়ো এমন ভাবে মন মেজাজটা আঁকড়ে ধরেন যে মাথায় আর কিছু থাকে না।
> গতকাল উনার বাংলা তারিখের জন্মদিন-তো।


নজরুল, জীবনানন্দ দাশ সবাই ভাল। তবে রবি ঠাকুরের উচ্চতা আসলে হিমালয়কেও ছাড়িয়ে যায়!



একদিন তরীখানা থেমেছিল এই ঘাটে লেগে,​বসন্তের নূতন হাওয়ার বেগে।​তোমরা শুধায়েছিলে মোরে ডাকি’​পরিচয় কোনো আছে না কি,​যাবে কোন্‌খানে।​আমি শুধু বলেছি, কে জানে।​​নদীতে লাগিল দোলা, বাঁধনে পড়িল টান​একা বসে গাহিলাম যৌবনের বেদনার গান।​সেই গান শুনি’​কুসুমিত তরুতলে তরুণ তরুণী​তুলিল অশোক,​মোর হাতে দিয়ে তা’রা কহিল, এ আমাদেরি লোক।​​আর কিছু নয়,​সে মোর প্রথম পরিচয়।​​তারপরে জোয়ারের বেলা​সাঙ্গ হোলো, সাঙ্গ হোলো তরঙ্গের খেলা,​কোকিলের ক্লান্ত গানে​বিস্মৃত দিনের কথা অকস্মাৎ যেন মনে আনে​কনকচাঁপার দল পড়ে ঝুরে,​ভেসে যায় দূরে,​ফাল্গুনের উৎসব রাতির​নিমন্ত্রণ লিখন পাঁতির​ছিন্ন অংশ তা’রা।​অর্থহারা।​​ভাঁটার গভীর টানে​তরীখানা ভেসে যায় সমুদ্রের পানে।​নূতন কালের নব যাত্রী ছেলেমেয়ে​শুধাইছে দূর হতে চেয়ে​সন্ধ্যার তারার দিকে​বহিয়া চলেছে তরণী কে।​​সেতারেতে বাঁধিলাম তার,​গাহিলাম আরবার-​​–মোর নাম এই ব’লে খ্যাত হোক,—​আমি তোমাদেরি লোক।—​আর কিছু নয়-​এই হোক শেষ পরিচয়॥​
( Poetry of Rabindranath Tagore)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> নজরুল, জীবনানন্দ দাশ সবাই ভাল। তবে রবি ঠাকুরের উচ্চতা আসলে হিমালয়কেও ছাড়িয়ে যায়!
> 
> 
> 
> একদিন তরীখানা থেমেছিল এই ঘাটে লেগে,​বসন্তের নূতন হাওয়ার বেগে।​তোমরা শুধায়েছিলে মোরে ডাকি’​পরিচয় কোনো আছে না কি,​যাবে কোন্‌খানে।​আমি শুধু বলেছি, কে জানে।​​নদীতে লাগিল দোলা, বাঁধনে পড়িল টান​একা বসে গাহিলাম যৌবনের বেদনার গান।​সেই গান শুনি’​কুসুমিত তরুতলে তরুণ তরুণী​তুলিল অশোক,​মোর হাতে দিয়ে তা’রা কহিল, এ আমাদেরি লোক।​​আর কিছু নয়,​সে মোর প্রথম পরিচয়।​​তারপরে জোয়ারের বেলা​সাঙ্গ হোলো, সাঙ্গ হোলো তরঙ্গের খেলা,​কোকিলের ক্লান্ত গানে​বিস্মৃত দিনের কথা অকস্মাৎ যেন মনে আনে​কনকচাঁপার দল পড়ে ঝুরে,​ভেসে যায় দূরে,​ফাল্গুনের উৎসব রাতির​নিমন্ত্রণ লিখন পাঁতির​ছিন্ন অংশ তা’রা।​অর্থহারা।​​ভাঁটার গভীর টানে​তরীখানা ভেসে যায় সমুদ্রের পানে।​নূতন কালের নব যাত্রী ছেলেমেয়ে​শুধাইছে দূর হতে চেয়ে​সন্ধ্যায় তারার দিকে​বহিয়া চলেছে তরণী কে।​​সেতারেতে বাঁধিলাম তার,​গাহিলাম আরবার-​​–মোর নাম এই ব’লে খ্যাত হোক,—​আমি তোমাদেরি লোক।—​আর কিছু নয়-​এই হোক শেষ পরিচয়॥​
> ( Poetry of Rabindranath Tagore)



Speechless!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

No comments from me, make up your own....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Eka kiyarey - shey bhainga kauk....


----------



## Shorisrip

After Koreanbhai, there's now Chinese Deshibhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangla wikipedia has a translation page for tough academic business and finance terms. Take a look. I was like "Wow"!

I relish this stuff, always appreciated Bengali terms more than English ones.

One they did not list was "Least Common Denominator (LCD)" - লঘিষ্ঠ সাধারণ গুণিতক (লসাগু)।

Back from my matriculation days. 

@Joe Shearer Dada, @Homo Sapiens, @Atlas, @F-6 enthusiast, @Destranator bhais and others take a look.






__





উইকিপিডিয়া:ব্যবসা, বাণিজ্য, হিসাববিজ্ঞান ও অর্থনীতি পরিভাষা - উইকিপিডিয়া







bn.wikipedia.org







Shorisrip said:


> After Koreanbhai, there's now Chinese Deshibhai.



This guy speaks better spoken Bangla than a lot of native Bengalis I know, Wow !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Meanwhile in Bangladesh...

Went on a matrimonial Facebook page just for the lawls and found this walking potol. Wants "little educated" fat girl between 4-10 and 5-2. Only fat girls can message him

It's easy to see why I have such difficulty finding a good wife with competition like this...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

By the way, is it normal for some parents (like my dad) set preferences for girls to graduate from public universities from back home? Such as Dhaka University, BUET, Dhaka medical, etc. I graduated from pretty good universities in the UK (within the top 25 worldwide in the subject ranking), but I honestly don't think I have the sort of dedication required to pass the entry exam at a Bangladeshi public university like BUET or DU. They may have pathetic international ranking, but you can blame politics, and bad managment for that. But it's not the students fault, and they tend to be extreamly talented and bright


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> By the way, is it normal for some parents (like my dad) set preferences for girls to graduate from public universities from back home? Such as Dhaka University, BUET, Dhaka medical, etc. I graduated from pretty good universities in the UK (within the top 25 worldwide in the subject ranking), but I honestly don't think I have the sort of dedication required to pass the entry exam at a Bangladeshi public university like BUET or DU. They may have pathetic international ranking, but you can blame politics, and bad managment for that. But it's not the students fault, and they tend to be extreamly talented and bright


You are not married yet?

Long time ago i read your post where you were saying that "i am finding an educated girl to marrry"

Come on man, it just takes 3-6 months to find a girl of choice.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> You are not married yet?
> 
> Long time ago i read your post where you were saying that "i am finding an educated girl to marrry"
> 
> Come on man, it just takes 3-6 months to find a girl of choice.



Advice from a 20 year old.

Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Destranator

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> You are not married yet?
> 
> Long time ago i read your post where you were saying that "i am finding an educated girl to marrry"
> 
> Come on man, it just takes 3-6 months to find a girl of choice.


Let him have a life. Bangladesh is overpopulated enough. Marrying late is good for the economy.


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Let him have a life. Bangladesh is overpopulated enough. Marrying late is good for the economy.



Kom Boyoshey (25~30) poida hoiley baccha onek healthy/cute hoi. Biology.....

"Jaiboner dam aasey".....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Kom Boyoshey (25~30) poida hoiley baccha onek healthy/cute hoi. Biology.....
> 
> "Jaiboner dam aasey".....


Zero bachcha is healthier/cuter:



Countries by Population Density | Countries by Density 2022


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Destranator said:


> Let him have a life. Bangladesh is overpopulated enough. Marrying late is good for the economy.


Not a good thinking at all
He can do family planning after getting married and can enjoy his sexuall life at the same time.
25 years age is an ideal age to get married.


----------



## Destranator

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Come on man, it just takes 3-6 months to find a girl of choice.


You sure you talking about finding a girl and not a JDM reconditioned import?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Destranator said:


> You sure you talking about finding a girl


Yes 6 months are enough to find a girl.
Until you are super kere nikalne wala.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Destranator said:


> Zero bachcha is healthier/cuter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries by Population Density | Countries by Density 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldpopulationreview.com


Bangladesh is the only bigger country that has such huge population pollution.

It's horrible indeed. We should adopt 1 child policy till population is reduced to less than 100 million!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Was too busy finishing off a PhD for 6 years to get married. Which thanks to covid got delayed by over 1 year 8 months 

Besides I didn't want to get married until the late 20s/early 30s anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This is how they handle huge cargo barges in the Mississippi. Bangladesh should take a note from this.


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

@jamahir does @Cliftonite have a new account ? I'm sure you remember him



Also, do you remember the name of that anti BJP, troll Indian user from lived in Singapore? I remembered about him last night but now I can't rest without getting his name...


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

AmiektiPola said:


> Joy Bangla



Joy Bangla


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiektiPola said:


> Joy Bangla


Vaijan ,apni ki Michael Corleone? Jigges korlam karon amader hujur sahib apnar (@AmiEktaKharapChele ) joy Bangla bolar uttor dilen to tai. Ei Michael pola 2 bar Parma ban khaise. Poladare miss Kori!
Apni zodi onno keu hon mind khaiyen na abar!


----------



## Bilal9

Palghat said:


> Can I get another Joy Bangla....



I don't think this guy is a native Bengali speaker. @Atlas bhai report kore den, "ignore" o diye den.

@The Eagle bhai look at the image above....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

The new "banana" user is @SylhetiBDeshiAmerican, a khakirchele troll who used to start the same sort of trends in 2020..


He'll have to mention sylhet being superior to the rest of Bangladesh in every single one of his threads or he'll die.

His aim is to create discord among Bangladeshi members.

I suggest everyone ignore this rabid dog

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 bhai , ei Palghat and AmiektiPola ki same? Screen shot ta eibar mathay dhukse! Report martesi ekhuni!
> 
> (I'm going to report him right now.)
> 
> 
> Ignored both. Although the feature no longer works as you still can see their content!



Palghat I believe is another defence analyst from India, not the same person that gave you gali. @Joe Shearer Dada knows him better and can probably tell us a bit more....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bilal9 said:


> Palghat I believe is another defence analyst from India, not the same person that gave you gali. @Joe Shearer Dada knows him better and can probably tell us a bit more....


Palghat is certainly not that bad boy, Ami Ekti Kharap Chhele; he is a person who has joined us temporarily for the purpose of conducting the game that we are simulating. 

Who gave you gali? That is most objectionable. May I be of some help, @Atlas ?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> Who gave you gali? That is most objectionable. May I be of some help, @Atlas ?


Mone korte parcchi na dada.

Asole hostile comment gula ami eriye zabar cheshta kori.

Ekhane asi time pass korte, tai beshirvag manusher ( shallow people gula) beshirvag kotha Kei seriously neyar dorkar mone kori na!

But thanks for your concern dada!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Atlas said:


> Mone korte parcchi na dada.
> 
> Asole hostile comment gula ami eriye zabar cheshta kori.


আমি কিন্তু সব সময়ে সাহায্য করতে সম্পূর্ণ ভাবে তৈয়ারি আছি। এই ফোরামে বাঙালির অপমান হবে ইটা কিছুতেই সহ্য করবো না। 
I am always ready to help. Bengalis will not be insulted as long as I remain a member.


Atlas said:


> Ekhane asi time pass korte, tai beshirvag manusher ( shallow people gula) beshirvag kotha Kei seriously neyar dorkar mone kori na!


ভদ্দরলোকে তো তাই করবে, ভদ্দরলোক বলেই তো করবে। স্বাভাবিক। 
But that is how well-bred people are, it is what is natural to them. Not surprised.


Atlas said:


> But thanks for your concern dada!


আমার শরীর খারাপ হলে যদি একটু আধটু হাজির না থাকি, তা বলে যে হাল ছেড়ে দিয়েছি , তা নয়। এখন তো বাহাত্তুরে হয়েই গেলাম, যেটা নিয়ে টিটকিরি দিতাম, সেটা এখন বাস্তব হয়ে পড়েছে!
If I am kept away by bad health, do not misunderstand it for indifference. I am getting to the age of senility, and have my problems. What was then a joke is now grim reality.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

Joe Shearer said:


> আমি কিন্তু সব সময়ে সাহায্য করতে সম্পূর্ণ ভাবে তৈয়ারি আছি। এই ফোরামে বাঙালির অপমান হবে ইটা কিছুতেই সহ্য করবো না।
> I am always ready to help. Bengalis will not be insulted as long as I remain a member.
> 
> ভদ্দরলোকে তো তাই করবে, ভদ্দরলোক বলেই তো করবে। স্বাভাবিক।
> But that is how well-bred people are, it is what is natural to them. Not surprised.
> 
> আমার শরীর খারাপ হলে যদি একটু আধটু হাজির না থাকি, *তা বলে যে হাল ছেড়ে দিয়েছি , তা নয়। *এখন তো বাহাত্তুরে হয়েই গেলাম, যেটা নিয়ে টিটকিরি দিতাম, সেটা এখন বাস্তব হয়ে পড়েছে!
> If I am kept away by bad health, do not misunderstand it for indifference. I am getting to the age of senility, and have my problems. What was then a joke is now grim reality.


Many thanks dada for your support. I really appreciate it.

Also I sincerely pray that you live 100 years as a healthy person! 

@Joe Shearer dada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Atlas said:


> Many thanks dada for your support. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Also I sincerely pray that you live 100 years as a healthy person!
> 
> @Joe Shearer dada.


এই ভালোবাসা প্রীতি'র জন্যেই বেঁচে আছি !

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Atlas said:


> @Bilal9 bhai , ei @Palghat and @AmiektiPola ki same? Screen shot ta eibar mathay dhukse! Report martesi ekhuni!
> 
> (I'm going to report him right now.)
> 
> 
> Ignored both. Although the feature no longer works as you still can see their content!
> 
> Asole hujur saheb apnara kar kotha alcohona kortesen bapar ta amar kase porishkar na. Majhe koyekdin asi nai.
> 
> Problem ta ki ektu bujhiye bolben? Sylhet er sei USER er sathe amar age encounter hoise. But *new banana user ta ke? *Tag den ektu dekhi Chad mukh ta!
> 
> @AmiEktaKharapChele




User ta at the moment onek active BD section ee, London er potaka dhari.. oboshoy eta VPN er karnama.. username e banana shobdo ta assey..



Shalare Ami tag korlamna, kintu apni Judi ektu ei section er thread gula open kore dekhen, ore paiya jaiben

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> User ta at the moment onek active BD section ee, London er potaka dhari.. oboshoy eta VPN er karnama.. username e banana shobdo ta assey..
> 
> 
> 
> Shalare Ami tag korlamna, kintu apni Judi ektu ei section er thread gula open kore dekhen, ore paiya jaiben


Khuija paisi finally!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Germany chole jaitase, UKer dui middle finger dekhayya 

Kintu ekhon mayya kemon pabo? UK Bengali ektow puchondu na (no offence UK bengali ). I guess I will always be a Dhaka boy, and always fall for brainy Dhaka girls who speak sweet shudho Bangla 

Abbu dektese, kinto tar choice beshi valo na, bhotka face mayya khali choose kore xD Mum scoffed him for having such crappy taste in women (other than the fact when he courted my mother, who was a pretty exceptionally pretty woman back in the day). Hopefully, prospects will improve. But he's a little too obsessed with the girl's family status, hence the bhotka faces (rich girls eat too much biriyani at home i guess)

Konno bhalo marriage resources, tactics thakte boilen. So far I've used apps, which are completely fruitless. Tried a few Facebook pages, but they don't really yield results either


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Germany chole jaitase, UKer dui middle finger dekhayya
> 
> Kintu ekhon mayya kemon pabo? UK Bengali ektow puchondu na (no offence UK bengali ). I guess I will always be a Dhaka boy, and always fall for brainy Dhaka girls who speak sweet shudho Bangla
> 
> Abbu dektese, kinto tar choice beshi valo na, bhotka face mayya khali choose kore xD Mum scoffed him for having such crappy taste in women (other than the fact when he courted my mother, who was a pretty exceptionally pretty woman back in the day). Hopefully, prospects will improve. But he's a little too obsessed with the girl's family status, hence the bhotka faces (rich girls eat too much biriyani at home i guess)
> 
> Konno bhalo marriage resources, tactics thakte boilen. So far I've used apps, which are completely fruitless. Tried a few Facebook pages, but they don't really yield results either



You need to find some good guy friend connections in Bangladesh (meaning take a short sabbatical to go there at some point) and if they are connected to professional clubs, interest groups, social groups and universities in Bangladesh, your search will be a lot easier.

Social connections are key. In person trusted connections work lot better than social media connections.


----------



## Bilal9

In other news....looks like the liberal application of "Fair and Handsome" is working....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Collected

Bogra's son Ashraful Hossain. However, he is known as Hero Alam. He can be discussed, but not avoided. He is working on his own without caring about discussion and criticism.

This time Hero Alam fulfilled his dream. He bought a new car. The target is to buy a flat in Dhaka this time.

On Sunday (May 22), Hero Alam said on Facebook Live, 'My dream was to be a movie hero. God has fulfilled that. I always think to stand by people, God has fulfilled that.

I had many dangers, God removed them. My dream was to buy a car on the right path. God has fulfilled that dream of mine today. Now all my dreams will come true if I can buy a flat in Dhaka city.

He added, "It is very difficult to earn in an honest way. I made five movies by saving money little by little. I always have the blessings of the Almighty."

It is known that Hero Alam has bought Toyota Fielder 2018 model car. He needed a car to go to shoots in different parts of the country. He is very happy.

Meanwhile, on the same day, a song titled 'Ami Roop Nagarer Raja' sung by Hero Alam has been released. He is optimistic about the song. In the video, Hero Alam appears in king's attire.


----------



## Destranator

__ https://www.facebook.com/100001919311971/posts/7428843307189573

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

WTH is a BCS Cadre, and why is such a position held in such high regards by families trying to find a Patro for their Patri? 

It appears that three of the most desirable jobs for Bangladeshi’s are Doctor, Engineer, and BCS Cadre…

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/100001919311971/posts/7428843307189573


Major cringe - Ingrezi bolar ki adou dorkar chhilo?

What is "Orryns"? 

English er baap-ma shamney-pisey shob jaigai maira disey....Allah Rasool!

Loger loktar golar awaz "R U Pom Gana" Ananta Jalil er moto money hoilo....is this his wife "Borsha" or is it that "professional" Prova?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Major cringe - Ingrezi bolar ki adou dorkar chhilo?
> 
> What is "Orryns"?
> 
> English er baap-ma shamney-pisey shob jaigai maira disey....Allah Rasool!
> 
> Loger loktar golar awaz "R U Pom Gana" Ananta Jalil er moto money hoilo....is this his wife "Borsha" or is it that "professional" Prova?


Not just "Orrynz" - it is "Orrynz Zeus". Zeus-worshipping Greek pagan takla!


This is Borsha not Prova. Prova is a billion times classier (sleeping around aside which is her personal matter).

I bet Borsha is on hard drugs.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Not just "Orrynz" - it is "Orrynz Zeus". Zeus-worshipping Greek pagan takla!
> 
> 
> This is Borsha not Prova. Prova is a billion times classier (sleeping around aside which is her personal matter).
> 
> I bet Borsha is on hard drugs.



Perfect. I bet Borsha's personal and educational background may be closer to "garments" standard.... 



PoondolotoPandalum said:


> WTH is a BCS Cadre, and why is such a position held in such high regards by families trying to find a Patro for their Patri?
> 
> It appears that three of the most desirable jobs for Bangladeshi’s are Doctor, Engineer, and BCS Cadre…











BCS Cadre Recruitment Process | Campus Career Club


BCS Cadre recruitment step by step total process. The Preliminary Test, Written Examination, the Viva Voce, Police Verification, Gazette & Joining




www.campuscareerclub.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Perfect. I bet Borsha's personal and educational background may be closer to "garments" standard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCS Cadre Recruitment Process | Campus Career Club
> 
> 
> BCS Cadre recruitment step by step total process. The Preliminary Test, Written Examination, the Viva Voce, Police Verification, Gazette & Joining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.campuscareerclub.com


Opportunity cost of the String of T-shirts. You win some, you lose some.

#Belts&BucklesInitiative

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Opportunity cost of the String of T-shirts. You win some, you lose some.
> 
> #Belts&BucklesInitiative



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> @jamahir does @Cliftonite have a new account ? I'm sure you remember him



I didn't get alert for your tag so sorry I am replying this late. I actually came to this thread to say to you that my suspicion of you being DalalErMaNodi has proven true. You admitted it to BlueIndian. 

About Cliftonite I don't think he has a new account because language and references would show. Sad that he is not here because he was a good person.



AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Also, do you remember the name of that anti BJP, troll Indian user from lived in Singapore? I remembered about him last night but now I can't rest without getting his name...



@Shantanu_Left. He spoke against BJP yes but strangely I never saw him write any leftist philosophy or ideological support in favor of leftists.



Bilal9 said:


> Palghat I believe is another defence analyst from India, not the same person that gave you gali. @Joe Shearer Dada knows him better and can probably tell us a bit more....





Joe Shearer said:


> Palghat is certainly not that bad boy, Ami Ekti Kharap Chhele; he is a person who has joined us temporarily for the purpose of conducting the game that we are simulating.



@Palghat is a good person and maybe as Joe says he joined for the game simulation but he has followed PDF for long.



Joe Shearer said:


> If I am kept away by bad health, do not misunderstand it for indifference. I am getting to the age of senility, and have my problems. What was then a joke is now grim reality.



Sorry to hear that. How is the heart ? 



PoondolotoPandalum said:


> But he's a little too obsessed with the girl's family status, hence the bhotka faces (rich girls eat too much biriyani at home i guess)



LOL.



Bilal9 said:


> In other news....looks like the liberal application of "Fair and Handsome" is working....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collected
> 
> Bogra's son Ashraful Hossain. However, he is known as Hero Alam. He can be discussed, but not avoided. He is working on his own without caring about discussion and criticism.
> 
> This time Hero Alam fulfilled his dream. He bought a new car. The target is to buy a flat in Dhaka this time.
> 
> On Sunday (May 22), Hero Alam said on Facebook Live, 'My dream was to be a movie hero. God has fulfilled that. I always think to stand by people, God has fulfilled that.
> 
> I had many dangers, God removed them. My dream was to buy a car on the right path. God has fulfilled that dream of mine today. Now all my dreams will come true if I can buy a flat in Dhaka city.
> 
> He added, "It is very difficult to earn in an honest way. I made five movies by saving money little by little. I always have the blessings of the Almighty."
> 
> It is known that Hero Alam has bought Toyota Fielder 2018 model car. He needed a car to go to shoots in different parts of the country. He is very happy.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the same day, a song titled 'Ami Roop Nagarer Raja' sung by Hero Alam has been released. He is optimistic about the song. In the video, Hero Alam appears in king's attire.



Ah, the international star Hero Alom. Watch him destroy the famous song Manike Mage Hithe originally by the Sri Lankan lovely, Yohani :







Destranator said:


> This is Borsha not Prova. Prova is a billion times classier (sleeping around aside which is her personal matter).



We shouldn't use the word Classy to describe something good because it implies that only those of the Capitalist socio-economic upper class have sophistication, grace and conduct. Surely you know of other better descriptive words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

jamahir said:


> I didn't get alert for your tag so sorry I am replying this late. I actually came to this thread to say to you that my suspicion of you being DalalErMaNodi has proven true. You admitted it to BlueIndian.
> 
> About Cliftonite I don't think he has a new account because language and references would show. Sad that he is not here because he was a good person.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shantanu_Left. He spoke against BJP yes but strangely I never saw him write any leftist philosophy or ideological support in favor of leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Palghat is a good person and maybe as Joe says he joined for the game simulation but he has followed PDF for long.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. How is the heart ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the international star Hero Alom. Watch him destroy the famous song Manike Mage Hithe originally by the Sri Lankan lovely, Yohani :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't use the word Classy to describe something good because it implies that only those of the Capitalist socio-economic upper class have sophistication, grace and conduct. Surely you know of other better descriptive words.





Ahhh, a shame.. I liked cliftonite; as Pakistanis go, very balanced & educated opinions and as for Shantanu, he was like a brother to me.. great troll too haha, won't be another one like him in the Indian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Palghat said:


> Bangladeshi membership here seem affable group overall just like I know of Bangladeshis in real life, I wish them well.



Yes, affable, intelligent and the funniest bunch on PDF.



Palghat said:


> Nice cover of great BD song, since its chill thread:



Very nice performance. Gave me Braveheart vibes.

@Indos, have a listen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Ahh the sound of the top floor of Eastern Plaza (hatirpool road) in the early 1990s 

So much nostalgia. 90s Dhaka was something else  Shey din kokhonno ar pabona

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Faaltu propaganda or a harbinger of things to come? you decide....


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


>


Iraq was the first Arab country to recognise BD.






The unjust war imposed upon them in 2003 was the biggest mistake in the 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Iraq was the first Arab country to recognise BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unjust war imposed upon them in 2003 was the biggest mistake in the 21st century.




Shias played the "oppressed" masses that America needed to justify an invasion... As did the Kurds.



What Sunnis go through in Iraq now is 100x anything Saddam did to Shia dissidents..



Who won in the end ? Iran, the scourge of the Middle East, having lived in the Middle East, I can confidently say that it's Iran who makes peace in the Middle East an impossible prospect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

F-6 enthusiast said:


> The unjust war imposed upon them in 2003 was the biggest mistake in the 21st century.



Iraq was one of the tragedies of the 21st century, starting with the invasion of North Korea in 1950 where one million North Koreans were genocided and happening now in Libya, Syria, Venezuela and by Zelensky sitting in Ukraine. All this started with the establishment of the money-spinner and war monger NATO in 1949.



AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Who won in the end ? Iran, the scourge of the Middle East, having lived in the Middle East, I can confidently say that it's Iran who makes peace in the Middle East an impossible prospect.



While I agree that the mullahs of Iran must go and a progressive truly democratic, welfare-based society governance system replace it, essentially like the Libyan Jamahiriya, it is good that Iran now actively supports the progressive system in Syria against the tens of thousands of NATO proxies in form of Al Qaeda and "Muslim" Brotherhood. My Irani friend and philosophy discussion comrade here, @SalarHaqq, informed me that just before the 2003 Iraq invasion there had started to develop government collaboration between Iran and Iraq. Perhaps that was feared by USA and Britain and they spoiled the relationship through the invasion.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Iran, the scourge of the Middle East,


Regional troublemakers are going_ ''international'' _now. Just cant stay away form conflict









What is Iran’s Revolutionary Guard doing in Myanmar?


What is Iran’s Revolutionary Guard doing in Myanmar? Diplomats suspect sanctioned Iranian airline’s recent landings in Myanmar may have delivered weapons including guided missiles By DAVID HUTTJANUARY 20, 2022 Iran's Revolutionary Guard in formation in a file photo. Image: Getty via AFP...



defence.pk






Iraq was mostly free from terrorist attacks , less sectarian violence , no extremist groups etc.
Educated population that had high participation of women in workforce compared to its neighbours. Far from ideal society , although very progressive compared to their neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Shias played the "oppressed" masses that America needed to justify an invasion... As did the Kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> What Sunnis go through in Iraq now is 100x anything Saddam did to Shia dissidents..
> 
> 
> 
> Who won in the end ? Iran, the scourge of the Middle East, having lived in the Middle East, I can confidently say that it's Iran who makes peace in the Middle East an impossible prospect.


Dada why you people hate iran and shias ?


----------



## jamahir

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Iraq was mostly free from terrorist attacks , less sectarian violence , no extremist groups etc.
> Educated population that had high participation of women in workforce compared to its neighbours.



True.


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Regional troublemakers are going_ ''international'' _now. Just cant stay away form conflict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Iran’s Revolutionary Guard doing in Myanmar?
> 
> 
> What is Iran’s Revolutionary Guard doing in Myanmar? Diplomats suspect sanctioned Iranian airline’s recent landings in Myanmar may have delivered weapons including guided missiles By DAVID HUTTJANUARY 20, 2022 Iran's Revolutionary Guard in formation in a file photo. Image: Getty via AFP...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq was mostly free from terrorist attacks , less sectarian violence , no extremist groups etc.
> Educated population that had high participation of women in workforce compared to its neighbours. Far from ideal, although very progressive compared to their neighbours.




Iraq was the kind of nation that anchors the whole region.. Saudi Arabia will never be able to play that role and hence the current state of affairs.



Bit like how China ensures stability in Asia and counters America interference.



Blueindian said:


> Dada why you people hate iran and shias ?




I don't hate Shias, infact I believe they're being fooled by the mullahs in Iran, the biggest weapon on planet earth is religion..


Once you put yourself in a position to harness it; the people's mind (through religion and faith), there's nothing the people won't do for you.




The mullahs in Tehran have been consistently stroking sectarian violence in the middle east in an effort to deceive their people into thinking that Sunnis are out to get them.



But this is only a fear mongering tactic to keep the local populace fixated on wars and away from the issues at home, issues that could see the people overthrow the mullah regime.



So to answer your question, I don't hate Shias, I don't hate Iran, I hate the mullah regime and what Iran has become under them; the pariah of the region.



Any enemy of peace is the enemy of all of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Since Middle East is being discussed 

I will start .
Middle East as we know was not always like this.
There are two groups of arab countries, one bathist ( who had vestiges of colonial rule ) and other ones carved by major lawrence of UK, aka the Gulf sheiks
Thorought cold war , the sheiks were pro American, but the big 3 aka surriye, iraq and Egypt were major powers 
In the region. All soviet allies and anti Israel

After fall of soviets , gradually we see only surriye standing somehow, rest all changed mostly for worse 




AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Iraq was the kind of nation that anchors the whole region.. Saudi Arabia will never be able to play that role and hence the current state of affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit like how China ensures stability in Asia and counters America interference.





F-6 enthusiast said:


> Iraq was the first Arab country to recognise BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unjust war imposed upon them in 2003 was the biggest mistake in the 21st century.






He also visited India, india had a oil for food programme when iraq was sanctioned by west 

And many small collaborations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> The mullahs in Tehran have been consistently stroking sectarian violence in the middle east in an effort to deceive their people into thinking that Sunnis are out to get them.



Sorry to say, but this is simply not accurate. I don't have time right now to expound on this in detail, but a brief advice: please try and research what Iranian officials are actually saying, rather than to rely on what others claim they say.

To that effect, what better starting point than the website of Iran's Supreme Leader in person, seyyed Ali Khamenei (h.A.):
https://khamenei.ir/

On this site, practically all his speeches are being archived in several languages (including English, Urdu and Hindi). Also featured are audio and video recordings of the same speeches (at least on the Farsi version of the site).

Now, I'd challenge you to find one single statement from Iran's Supreme Leader that takes aim at Sunni Muslims. In fact the exact opposite is the case: Imam Khamenei (h.A.) has nothing but praise for Sunni brothers, he happens to be a major promoter of Islamic unity and has condemned in no uncertain terms anyone seeking to cause strife and conflict between these two major denominations of Islam.

As such, seyyed Khamenei (h.A.) is pursuing the anti-sectarian, pan-Islamic policy of his predecessor Imam Khomeini (r.A.), founder of the Islamic Republic.

Concerning Iraq which you mentioned above, first of all Iran was the only country in the region to vigorously condemn the illegal US invasion of that nation in 2003. Where did American troops enter Iraq from? Where did their fighter jets take off from to conduct their bombing raids on Iraq? That's right, from US military bases in Kuwait, Bahrein, Qatar. The destruction of Iraq by the US regime has nothing to do with Iran.

Secondly, from 2003 to 2006, no sectarian clashes were witnessed in Iraq. Guess who started it? Indeed, any and all inter-communal violence in Iraq was triggered by the 2006 bombing of the Al-Askari shrine holy to Shia Muslims, at the hands of the so-called "I"S (precursor to "I"SIS). 

This development ran completely counter to Iran's strategy and objectives. Now Iraqis were drawn into inter-communal violence, there was nothing much Iran could do about it other than urging the people of Iraq to concentrate on fighting occupiers and terrorists rather than each other.

Nor does Iran consider "I"SIS as a spokesperson for Sunni Muslims. Like Imam Khamenei (h.A.) stated: those who declare war on other Muslims because of their sect, are neither Shia nor Sunni. Those who claim to be speaking for the Shia while defining Sunnis as enemies are not Shia, and those who claim to represent Sunnis but portray Shia as enemies cannot be considered as Sunnis.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Below you may find some actual declarations of the Iranian Leadership (not propagandistic hearsay) to familiarize yourselves with.

_____

No Shia is allowed to insult Sunnis: Ayatollah Khamenei​
Sep 20, 2016
On the auspicious occasion of Eid Al-Ghadir, when the Imamate and Wilayah are celebrated, thousands of people from various spheres of life, gathered at the Hussayniyeh of Imam Khomeini (ra) to meet with the Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Khamenei, Tuesday morning, September 20, 2016.

Ayatollah Khamenei congratulated the public on the promising day of Eid al-Ghadir, describing the blessed celebration by using the phrase, "the great divine Eid”. He stated: "The reason such a phrase applies is due to a very important development, realized through the Ghadir event, which is establishing a regulated and organized manner of governing within Islam. This regulation is the Imamate and Wilayah (guardianship) in an Islamic society; it has been announced upon the divine order and through the Prophet of Islam (God’s greeting be upon him and his progeny).”

His Eminence sealed this portion of his speech by stating: “The event of Ghadir is the origin of government regulation within an Islamic society; it reveals that Islam rejects certain forms of governing--from monarchies, to royal, greedy and lavish, as well as arrogant aristocracies--acting upon lust, but the Wilayah and Imamate order.”

Ayatollah Khamenei elaborated on the significance of Ghadir, bringing to mind God’s command to the holy Prophet (pbuh), which holds that complete communication of his prophecy was entwined with communication of the Imamate. He declared the following: “This Islamic belief is based on resolute foundations and irrevocable arguments; however, adherence and expression of this belief must not be coupled with the incitement of our Sunni brothers’ feelings; this goes against the mannerisms of the infallible Imams (as).”

The Leader of the Islamic Revolution, recurrently, put emphasis on the significance of establishing unity among Muslims: making it clear, that any form of insult, projected towards Sunni scholars, would prevent the rational and documented foundations of belief in the Imamate from being heard. Additionally, stating that, " Do not incite emotions of the Sunni community. Some people feel, in order to prove themselves as Shia, they need to insult Sunni figures. This goes against the mannerisms of the infallible imams. The fact, that there are TV stations launched to insult (Sunni figures) well, makes it crystal clear that they are funded by the British Treasury; this is British Shiism. This game, of insults, will have a contrary function. When you insult others, the words of truth won't be heard," and that "Inciting emotions among other branches of Islam, in the name of Shiism, is actually the approach of 'British Shi'ism'--whose outcome would be the emergence of vicious groups and mercenaries from the U.S., and the U.K’s intelligence services, such as ISIS, Al-Nusra Front, and terrorist groups--who have committed multiple crimes and destruction in the region.”

Ayatollah Khamenei described the virtuous, spiritual, as well as humane features of Ima m Ali (as) such as: deep faith, precedence for Islam, devotion and sacrifice for the sake of Islam; sincerity, wisdom and knowledge of God; chivalry, compassion, self-sacrifice and forgiveness. The leader added: “From among other features of Hazrat Ali (as), we can refer to his method of governance, which included: justice and fairness; considering all types of people as equal; avoiding the adornments of the world; prudence, promptness in acting upon his duty; indication, leading the society to piety; and daring to act upon truth and justice.”

The Supreme Leader also advised all Shias to be an adornment for the Progeny of the Prophet (pbut) by following their example, upholding that: “One who gives in to bribery, or seeks from public funds beyond what he deserves, or turns a blind eye to evil, and takes no responsibility for guiding the society, is no adornment for the Islamic establishment and society, he is in fact a disgrace for all Shias.”

Ayatollah Khamenei described, as acceptable, the general movement of the country forward, "thanks to the countless young individuals who work vigorously to revive Islam by applying the religion, these younger generations will bring any enemy--including the U.S. and the Zionist regime--to their knees by the Grace of God,” further adding, "The reason I repeatedly express optimism for the future, in my statements, is the fact that such agreeable realities could push the country forward.”

Finally, his Eminence called on the believing youth, with a strong motive, and those ready to take to the fields of endeavor defending the country by stating: “ This is the motive that would save the country; and thus it needs to be strengthened.”

https://english.khamenei.ir/news/4164/No-Shia-is-allowed-to-insult-Sunnis-Ayatollah-Khamenei

_____

Ayatollah Khamenei’s fatwa: Insulting the Mother of the Faithful Aisha is prohibited​
Jun 11, 2016
Ayatollah Khamenei issued a decree wherein he prohibited insult towards Aisha, the wife of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh), and any of the figures and symbols celebrated by Sunni brethren.

The Leader of the Islamic Revolution said, in response to a question on religious matters, “Insulting figures and symbols celebrated by Sunni brethren, including the wife of the Prophet of Islam [Aisha] is prohibited. This includes the wives of all prophets, particularly the master of all prophets Muhammad (May God’s greetings be upon him and his household).

*Fatwa (Islamic ruling) declares that insulting the Mother of the Faithful Aisha is forbidden*

In response to a question, where he was asked to comment on insult and use of offensive words against the wife of the Prophet (pbuh) Aisha, Ayatollah Khamenei issued the decree (fatwa) against insulting Aisha. The question was posed by a group of Shia scholars and intellectuals of Al-Ahsa region in Saudi Arabia.
The question was brought up after a supposed Shia clergyman, who fled to Britain as a refugee, launched a Television channel with the help of the British government; he used his channel to insult Aisha, the Prophet’s wife: the clergyman falsely described his act as Shia belief.

This is not the only case wherein Ayatollah Khamenei has called insulting Aisha and other Sunni sanctities as haram (religiously forbidden).

*Western arrogant powers pay their mercenaries to insult the Mother of the Faithful, Aisha*

In a meeting with Shia and Sunni clergy in Kermanshah on October 12, 2011, His Eminence Ayatollah Khamenei said: “Preparation in the outer world is another aspect: The devils that attack us will not always attack with the same strategies. The modern day fiends who attack you through internet, satellite channels and highly advanced tools of communication have modern things to articulate with; their hardware and software have been modernized. They create fallacies. They create ideological problems.

They give rise to intellectual confusion. They promote despair. They foment discord. I have received reports that petro-dollars are being spent, currently, on certain projects to fuel discord. Often these reports are not made available to the public. On the one hand, they are spending huge amounts of money in order to establish anti-Shia groups among Sunni Muslims in certain Islamic countries. On the other hand, they pay certain so-called Shia preachers to insult and level allegations against the Mother of the Faithful, Aisha, in the name of Shia Islam: these are their methods. As Shia or Sunni Muslims, what do you do when you are faced with these methods? Ultimately, we must not be deceived by what they do: discord among us is the greatest blessing for them.”

*Insulting the Prophet's wives equals to insulting the Prophet (pbuh)*

In a meeting with agents of Sadaf Kowsar Conference, held this year as a tribute to Hazrat Khadija, Ayatollah Khamenei said: “Disrespecting the pure wives of the Prophet (pbuh) should be avoided. The Prophet’s (pbuh) wives are all respectable; anyone who insults any of them has insulted the Prophet. I resolutely declare this offensive. The commander of the Faithful, Imam Ali (pbuh) treated her eminence Aisha in such a respectful manner. He treated a woman, who had come to fight against him, with the utmost respect because she was the Prophet’s wife; otherwise the Commander of the Faithful (as) would not stand on a ceremony with anyone: hence, no such disrespect should ever occur.”

https://english.khamenei.ir/news/39...-s-fatwa-Insulting-the-Mother-of-the-Faithful

_____

The Leader’s View of Unity Between the Shia and the Sunni​
Aug 21, 2008
Today, one of the main goals of the arrogant powers and the US is to foment discord. And the best way to do so is to foment discord among Shia and Sunni Muslims. You can see what the mercenaries of the arrogant powers say today in regard to the issue of Iraq and what propaganda they spread. They think they can sow the seeds of discord this way. It has been many years that the arrogant powers and the Western expansionist powers have been following such policies. We should stay vigilant against these policies. We should be vigilant at all times and on all fronts. The conflict between the Shia and the Sunni is what the US truly desires.

Muslim nations should stay vigilant and should not underestimate the enemy, its plots, or even its small moves. They should stay vigilant and awake. Today, Islamic nations and governments must get united and develop unanimity among themselves. I deem it necessary to warn our own nation, the Iraqi and Pakistani nations, and other Muslim nations that they need to act against religious conflicts and the conflict between the Shia and the Sunni. Today, I notice some groups who are - through an organized plot - trying to cause splits among Muslims in the name of Shia and Sunni. The massacres that take place, the explosions which happen in mosques and hussayniyyahs and during prayers are undoubtedly organized by the evil Zionists and arrogant powers. Such incidents are not organized by Muslims. We have information which indicates that the Zionists and the mercenaries of the enemies of Islam are either directly or indirectly involved in all the incidents which happen in different parts of the Muslim world - in Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Pakistan, and other countries.

Of course, I do not mean to say that Shias should convert to Sunni Islam or Sunnis should convert to Shia Islam. I do not intend to say that all religions should be amalgamated into one religion. Rather, what I intend to say is that Shias and Sunnis should not make scientific efforts only to lend credence to their own beliefs. Making scientific efforts is a very good thing. There is nothing wrong with getting involved in such efforts. There are some people who reject all denominations in order to create unity among Muslims. However, this is not an appropriate solution. The solution is to prove the truth of the existing denominations. The followers of different denominations must continue doing their duties, and they must maintain friendly relations with the followers of other denominations. They ought to write scientific books within scientific settings, not non-scientific ones.

We do not oppose those who can logically prove their arguments. But those who try to foment schism through their words, actions, and plots serve the enemies' interests. Both Sunnis and Shias should stay vigilant against such efforts. Everyone follows his own denomination and shows respect for his beliefs and moral values. This is a right that everyone deserves. However, respect for one's beliefs does not mean that one could offend against others' moral values. We all believe in Islam, the Holy Prophet (s.w.a.), and Kaaba. We all say prayers, go to Hajj, and believe in jihad and Sharia. The matters over which we disagree are much less than those we agree upon. The enemies of Islam are trying to foment schism among Shia and Sunni Muslims not only in Iran, but also in all parts of the Islamic world.

Let me add a point here. You should not consider the Commander of the Faithful (a.s.) as a cause for disagreement among Sunni and Shia Muslims - or among the different Islamic sects. The Commander of the Faithful (a.s.) is the cause of unity and not discord among Muslims. Our brothers and sisters from across the country should believe in the fact that the Commander of the Faithful (a.s.) is the axis of unity among all Muslims. All Muslims are respectful towards him - whether they are Sunnis or Shias. There was a small group by the name of "Navasib" who were the enemies of the Commander of the Faithful (a.s.). Throughout the history of Islam - both during the era of the Umayyad dynasty and the Abbasid dynasty - there were groups of people who opposed Amir al-Mu'minin (a.s.). But the Majority of those who believe in Islam - both Shia and Sunni Muslims - praise the Commander of the Faithful (a.s.). If you take a look, you will see that the Sunni Imams who were experts in Islamic jurisprudence praised the Commander of the Faithful (a.s.) in their poems. Some of the famous poems about Amir al-Mu'minin (a.s.) have been composed by Al-Shafi'i. Al-Shafi'i has praised Imam Ali (a.s.) in his poems. Of course, this is not limited to Imam Ali (a.s.) only. Sunni Imams are respectful towards all the Imams. The high position of these prominent figures is known to us - Shia Muslims.

Unfortunately, there are some people in the Muslim world who are ready to commit any crimes in order to form bonds with the US and other arrogant powers and foment schism among Shia and Sunni Muslims. Today, I can see some people in our neighboring countries who have planned to foment schism among Sunni and Shia Muslims, and followers of other religions, in order to pursue their own interests. Their efforts are aimed at pursuing their illegitimate interests in Muslim countries. We should stay vigilant against such efforts.

Those who provoke Sunni Muslims against the Shia and Shia Muslims against the Sunnis support neither the Shia nor the Sunni. They are opposed to Islam. "Compassionate among themselves" [the Holy Quran 48: 29]. This means that Muslims should act kindly and mercifully towards one another. On the one hand, they advocate "Ghulat" and "Navasib" and say that Shias and Sunnis are enemies - unfortunately some religious fanatics believe such claims - and on the other hand, they tempt Shia Muslims to offend against the moral values and beliefs of the Sunnis. The enemies' plots are aimed at fomenting schism among Sunni and Shia Muslims. The enemies might follow plots which you are unaware of. Therefore, you should be aware of the enemies' plots and identify your enemies at all times. "And certainly thou canst recognize them by the tone of (their) speech." [The Holy Quran 47: 30]. You could even identify your enemies through their words.

We take pride in the fact that our people avoid ethnic quarrels and conflicts where there are ethnic or religious differences in the country, and where there is a possibility for such ethnic conflicts. This is what the enemies do not like. The conflict between Sunni and Shia Muslims is very important to the enemies of Islam. Differences and conflicts among the Islamic Ummah would undermine the spirituality, purity, power, grandeur, and national unity of Muslims, and as it is cited in the Holy Quran: "And [lest] your power depart." [The Holy Quran 8: 46].

One factor that could play a central role in this regard is the holy being of the Prophet (s.w.a.). Muslims and Islamic intellectuals should pay attention to and rely on the character and teachings of the Holy Prophet (s.w.a.) as a focal point.The issue of unity among Muslims should be taken seriously by all Islamic sects - Shias, Sunnis, and followers of different Shia and Sunni sects. Today, Muslims should take the issue of Islamic unity seriously. The meaning of Islamic unity is evident. Unity is a vital need for all Muslims. It is not a trivial matter or a slogan only. All Islamic communities should get united and act as a unified front. Of course, unity is a complex issue. Creating unity is a complex process as well. Unity among Islamic communities means that Muslims should be tolerant of religious differences, the differences in their traditions and ways of life, and the differences in fiqh. Unity among Islamic nations signifies that Muslim nations should act as a unified front in regard to issues related to the Muslim world and assist one another. It also means that Muslim nations should not use their resources against one another.​ 




__





The Leader’s View of Unity Between the Shia and the Sunni







english.khamenei.ir





_____

Muslims’ unity necessary for realization of new Islamic Civilization​
Oct 24, 2021









Muslims’ unity necessary for realization of new Islamic Civilization


On the occasion of the auspicious anniversary of the births of the Holy Prophet (pbuh) and Imam Sadiq (pbuh), the heads of the three branches of government, a number of government officials and the guests attending the 35th International Islamic Unity Conference met with Imam Khamenei, the...




english.khamenei.ir





_____ 

Devilish global policies seek to wage a war between Shia and Sunni: Leader​
Mar 10, 2016
https://english.khamenei.ir/news/3517/Devilish-global-policies-seek-to-wage-a-war-between-Shia-and

_____ 

Helping Palestinians and solidarity with Kashmir are among Muslims' key duties​
Feb 5, 2018
*Helping the Palestinian nation and the besieged people of Gaza; sympathy toward and cooperation with the people of Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq and Kashmir; selfless efforts and resistance against the aggression of the U.S. and the Zionist regime; safeguarding the unity of Muslims: these are great responsibilities that currently rest upon the shoulders of prominent figures of the Islamic Ummah.*

https://english.khamenei.ir/news/54...and-solidarity-with-Kashmir-are-among-Muslims


----------



## SalarHaqq

Let me add a few examples of conflicts in which Iran came to the aid of Sunni Muslims:

** Afghanistan under Soviet occupation. *Sunni Persian-speakers (Tajik) and other mujahedin were supported by Iran in their fight against Soviet occupiers of their land.

** Afghanistan under US / NATO occupation.* Iran backed Taleban factions resisting the Americans.
Death of Mullah Mansoor highlights Taliban's links with Iran​Jon Boone in Islamabad and Saeed Kamali Dehghan in London
Mon 23 May 2016 15.01 BST Last modified on Tue 28 Nov 2017 20.58 GMT









Death of Mullah Mansoor highlights Taliban's links with Iran


Shia state and hardline Sunni group have proved themselves willing to cooperate despite deep ideological antipathy




www.theguardian.com





** Bosnian civil war.* No other country assisted Bosnian Sunni Muslims as extensively as Iran during the 1992-1995 civil war, including in the military field. Find out more under the following two links:









Welcome to Encyclopaedia Iranica


The Encyclopaedia Iranica is a comprehensive research tool dedicated to the study of Iranian civilization in the Middle East, the Caucasus, Central Asia, and the Indian subcontinent




iranicaonline.org




- - -
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bosnia-genocide-part-2-urgent-warning.735153/post-13554210

Qasem Solemaini and IRGC Quds Force members in Bosnia:







** Kurds of Iraq. *Iran rushed to supply them with ammunition, intelligence and advisers when nobody else would in the face of "I"SIS's 2014 onslaught.
If Only Qassem Soleimani Were Peshmerga Commander, PUK Official Says ​
February, 18, 2020 - 17:49
https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...ni-were-peshmerga-commander-puk-official-says 7

- - -
Baghdad, Damascus Owe Freedom to Gen. Soleimani, KRG Politician Says​17 February 2020 | 00:00 








Baghdad, Damascus Owe Freedom to Gen. Soleimani, KRG Politician Says - diplomacy


Secretary-General of the Kurdistan Socialist Democratic Party paid tribute to Lt. General Qassem Soleimani for supporting Kurds in combatting the threat of ISIS, saying Baghdad...




www.irdiplomacy.ir





** Sudan. *Not a direct conflict situation but Iran actually kick-started this Sunni Muslim nation's defence industries under the presidency of Omar Al-Bashir in the 1990's. Production lines for vehicles such as the Safir 4x4 tactical vehicle or the Rakhsh armored personnel carrier were set up by Iranian experts in Sudan. 

** Palestine. *As a matter of fact over the past couple of decades, while some Muslim states have engaged in normalizing ties with the zionist apartheid regime, Iran has been the only state actor on earth that has had the guts to extend military level support to Palestinian Resistance groups. I believe this is quite well known, so it doesn't warrant further explanations.


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Iraq was the first Arab country to recognise BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unjust war imposed upon them in 2003 was the biggest mistake in the 21st century.



Unjust war was imposed to keep the Is not real and Saudi nexus satisfied, warm and cozy. Iraq was getting to be way too much of a threat.

The US war machine got handsomely paid for the war, 'renewed' their armament stocks (used up old ones) and ensured oil flow to their Western countries. All based on a bunch of lies.

Just win-win-win all around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Unjust war was imposed to keep the Is not real and Saudi nexus satisfied, warm and cozy. Iraq was getting to be way too much of a threat.
> 
> The US war machine got handsomely paid for the war, 'renewed' their armament stocks (used up old ones) and ensured oil flow to their Western countries. All based on a bunch of lies.
> 
> Just win-win-win all around.


The biggest beneficiaries were American oil companies. Halliburton paid Cheney a $40 million "exit bonus" in 1997 - look at the return on investment they got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> The biggest beneficiaries were American oil companies. Halliburton paid Cheney a $40 million "exit bonus" in 1997 - look at the return on investment they got.



Shob-e poishar khela....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Ekta me onik pochundhu house Dhaka theke

26, masters from Dhaka University, very pretty.

But she studied a very generic subject (bachelors in business science and masters in social sciences). Which means she'll struggle to find a job here in the UK. That's not very practical 

I'm not super rich, I don't do banya style business, I'm just a newly qualified scientist who just started his career in industry. I need a dual income shongshar. Doesn't have to be much from her end. But the way inflation and living costs in the UK are shooting up, single income households are just unrealistic 

Any advice?


----------



## Avicenna

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Ekta me onik pochundhu house Dhaka theke
> 
> 26, masters from Dhaka University, very pretty.
> 
> But she studied a very generic subject (bachelors in business science and masters in social sciences). Which means she'll struggle to find a job here in the UK. That's not very practical
> 
> I'm not super rich, I don't do banya style business, I'm just a newly qualified scientist who just started his career in industry. I need a dual income shongshar. Doesn't have to be much from her end. But the way inflation and living costs in the UK are shooting up, single income households are just unrealistic
> 
> Any advice?



You need at least one high earner or two incomes in the US.

I would assume the same, if not even moreso in the UK.

Also, your financial habits have to be compatable.

Both need to be savers or spenders.

Otherwise, you WILL get into arguements.

Need to talk these things out and also take into consideration people put on their best acts prior to the nuptuals.

Also, until I got married, I really underappreciated the meaning of getting married being half of your deen.

It is ALOT of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> You need at least one high earner or two incomes in the US.
> 
> I would assume the same, if not even moreso in the UK.
> 
> Also, your financial habits have to be compatable.
> 
> Both need to be savers or spenders.
> 
> Otherwise, you WILL get into arguements.
> 
> Need to talk these things out and also take into consideration people put on their best acts prior to the nuptuals.
> 
> Also, until I got married, I really underappreciated the meaning of getting married being half of your deen.
> 
> It is ALOT of work.



Very wise words @Avicenna bhai.

@PoondolotoPandalum - I am sure you can train your wife-to-be in some technical discipline (IT specializations are popular) to work from home nowadays, this is more common than before the pandemic.

Pretty women in Bangladesh don't expect to work hard, this is also true in any country. That said, once you are technically qualified, work in the UK/US/EU should not be difficult or tiring. There are laws against overworking people.

Have a talk with her to see if she is a gold-digger, you can figure this out.

Building a life together means sacrificing creature comforts in your younger early days on your life together, she has to be ready for it and have both feet on the ground, not expecting some fabled romantic story a la Hollywood or Bollywood.

She has to verbally commit in working hard with you, but don't scare her too much. Attractive women have options nowadays where they can be somebody's cossetted trophy wife, only to be abandoned when they are past their forties. That may be more enticing to some women. There is no enforced alimony in Bangladesh of course, while overseas is a different case.


----------



## Destranator

This is gold:


vishwambhar said:


> We don't need fighter Jet from Japan our own Tejas is more than enough and *can be offered to Japan too with **TO**T*..... We are QUAD partners after all.... I would like to consider Japan submarines like Soryu or Taigei class though.....











Japan to enable fighter jet and missile exports to 12 nations


India, Australia, Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia, Philippines among destinations Japan plans to ease regulations so it can export arms like F-2 fighter jets, which were jointly developed with the U.S., to certain countries. (Photo courtesy of the Japan Air Self-Defense Force) Nikkei staff...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> This is gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan to enable fighter jet and missile exports to 12 nations
> 
> 
> India, Australia, Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia, Philippines among destinations Japan plans to ease regulations so it can export arms like F-2 fighter jets, which were jointly developed with the U.S., to certain countries. (Photo courtesy of the Japan Air Self-Defense Force) Nikkei staff...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk





Classic comment coming from Sanghi Universe....

India still can't make jet engines, and the Japanese were producing them even in 1940's (Nakajima Kikka).

No wonder no one takes these people seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Translate without online help

অতিবাগ্মীতা

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bilal9 said:


> Translate without online help
> 
> অতিবাগ্মীতা



Keu Parilo na? Afsos......  

Now for some interesting Kabir Sumon conversation with 'RSS' Bangla TV Channel Republic TV - him calling them "Maura" (Bihari Hindu) is classic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Bilal9 said:


> Translate without online help
> 
> অতিবাগ্মীতা




What does it mean ?


----------



## Bilal9

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> What does it mean ?



This is academic Bangla for "Hype" or "Hyperbole".

বাগ্মী typically means someone expert with words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> *Unjust war was imposed* to keep the Is not real and Saudi nexus satisfied, warm and cozy. Iraq was getting to be way too much of a threat.
> 
> The US war machine got handsomely paid for the war, 'renewed' their armament stocks (used up old ones) and ensured oil flow to their Western countries. All based on a bunch of lies.
> 
> Just win-win-win all around.


One strong reason for America to attack Iraq and oust Saddam was his decision to switch to Euro instead of dollar for Iraq's international trade. It alarmed America and the 2nd Iraq war was started by America for on-the-surface tiny reasons. Wiki report.

It was the same with Gaddafi's fate in Libya. The USA did not like any other currency to rival its own.

*"Almost all of Iraq's oil exports under the United Nations oil-for-food programme have been paid in euros since 2001. Around 26 billion euros (£17.4bn) has been paid for 3.3 billion barrels of oil into an escrow account in New York"*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

bluesky said:


> It was the same with Gaddafi's fate in Libya. The USA did not like any other currency to rival its own.



That plan to create a gold-based currency called Gold Dinar was just one of the reasons for the invasion of the Libyan Jamahiriya by 30+ government militaries of NATO and GCC in addition to thousands of fighters from the NATO proxies Al Qaeda and "Muslim" Brotherhood.

The main reasons were that Libya was a progressive Socialist-Communist society, especially a Muslim-majority one, and had a truly democratic system of governance unlike in the Western bloc including India, Pakistan, Britain etc and that was never liked by NATO going back to the Korea war of 1950-53 when NATO and allies like India invaded North Korea under the banner of UNO as usual and genocided a few million North Koreans, all in the good name of Capitalism.

Libyan Jamahiriya had been for decades supporting and collaborating with leftist and independence individual revolutionaries, movements and countries around the world and through them export the Libyan revolutionary political and socio-economic ideas everywhere. This is a short report of a Libya-arranged conference of many of the world's revolutionaries. The website is an American NATO-aligned private one :


> _Al Mathaba_​Anti-Imperialism Center (AIC)​Al Mathaba (meaning center) is the Libyan center for anti-imperialist propaganda which has funded third world guerilla groups. The Anti-Imperialism Center (AIC) - also known as Mathaba - is used by the Libyan Government to support terrorist networks and thus plays an important role in Qadhafi's terrorism strategy. Established in 1982 to support "liberation and revolutionary groups", the AIC has sponsored a number of stridently anti-Western conferences in Tripoli. At the same time, the AIC's mission is to identify and recruit revolutionaries for ideological and military training in Libya. During their training at AIC camps, individuals are selected for advanced training, including in weapons and explosives, and indoctrination. With representatives in many Libyan embassies worldwide, the AIC runs its own independent clandestine operations and disburses payments to terrorist, insurgent, and subversive groups.
> 
> As of 1992 the AIC was headed by Musa Kusa, a Qadhafi confidant who was also Libya's Deputy Foreign Minister. As of late 1995 Musa Kusa was the head of the Libyan External Security Organization (ESO), and was also the head of Al Mathaba.
> 
> Al Mathaba is more a concept than an organisation. Its origins are Libyan and its objective anti-imperialist. Libya's international activity is considerable. Some see it everywhere, behind every armed, or even radical, group. It was in 1982 that Libya took the initiative of organising an international organisation essentially based on the third world: Al Mathaba.
> 
> By calling the 3rd Al Mathaba Congress in August 2000, to mark the 30th anniversary of its revolution, with the participation of many representatives, particularly from Africa and Latin America, Libya no doubt hoped to affirm for itself an active international role, far beyond its small size. Judging by the level of participation, its plan was particularly well received, reflecting the high degree of sympathy Libya enjoys in the anti-imperialist world - the result of the continuity of its efforts over a period of time. Once an organization that backed morally, financially and physically the liberation movements seeking to overthrow oppressive regimes-ofttimes through armed struggle-Col. Gadhafi said that "after restructuring, (Mathaba) must confront the concept of globalization."
> 
> Many heads of state were present: Sam Nujoma (Namibia), Robert Mugabe (Zimbabwe), Yoweri Kaguta Musaveni (Uganda), Blaise Campraore (Burkina Faso), Alpha Oumar Konare (Mali), Yahya Jammeh (Gambia), Idris Deby (Chad), Abdou Diouf (Senegal), and the President of Guinea Bissao. Progressive political forces, communists and revolutionaries were there as well: the Cuban CP, Shaffik Handal (FMLN, San Salvador), the Guatamalan URNG, Tomas Borge and Daniel Ortega of the FSLN (Nicaragua), Raul Reyes (FARC, Columbia), a personal representative of Hugo Chavez (Venezuela), Lula, of the Brazilian Labour Party, Gladys Marin, General Secretary of the Chilian CP, Marina Arismendi, General Secretary of the Uruguayan CP. From Europe there was a very varied Italian delegation, with the Refoundation Communist Party in particular, and a Spanish delegation from the United Left (José Cabo) and from OSPAAAL.


Watch this clip from 1990 from an American TV interview of Nelson Mandela after he was released from jail. The questioners are hostile and Mandela speaks about things including his support to Muammar Gaddafi, Fidel Castro and Yasser Arafat :





And among the transnational revolutionary groups that Muammar's Libya supported was the Japanese Red Army whose founder, Fusako Shigenobu, was released from Japanese jail after 20 years there. This thread of mine from a few days ago is about the story of her daughter.

So the invasion of the Libyan Jamahiriya was not only because of the Gold Dinar plan but because NATO didn't want the Libyan Jamahiriya model to be planted in other parts of the world. But the model, at least the political part, is being implemented in Venezuela after Hugo Chavez started the implementation. The model is called the Communa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Toyota Century, an understated car for captains of industry, heads of state and of course - Yakuza.

The only series production V12 car manufactured in Japan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi expat went to Sierra Leone....






Teaching Nigerians some Bangla songs

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

@Bilal9 @F-6 enthusiast @AmiEktaKharapChele Cringefest from 01:24...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> @Bilal9 @F-6 enthusiast @AmiEktaKharapChele Cringefest from 01:24...


5 seconds in I already ..





I'm sorry I cannot watch this. + no mention of F-16s. 1.2/10

Cringe inducing to say the least. Maybe (big Maybe) his strategy/choice of words would have worked on Trump admins , certainly not working here.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

F-6 enthusiast said:


> 5 seconds in I already ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I cannot watch this. + no mention of F-16s. 1.2/10
> 
> Cringe inducing to say the least. Maybe (big Maybe) his strategy/choice of words would have worked on Trump admins , certainly not working here.





Destranator said:


> @Bilal9 @F-6 enthusiast @AmiEktaKharapChele Cringefest from 01:24...





Now I'm scared to watch xD

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Destranator

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Now I'm scared to watch xD


Here's some motivation:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=199474434755487

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Abid123

Destranator said:


> This is gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan to enable fighter jet and missile exports to 12 nations
> 
> 
> India, Australia, Vietnam, Thailand, Malaysia, Philippines among destinations Japan plans to ease regulations so it can export arms like F-2 fighter jets, which were jointly developed with the U.S., to certain countries. (Photo courtesy of the Japan Air Self-Defense Force) Nikkei staff...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


I remember a Indian member here claiming that the J-20 is not stealth because Indian soldiers could see it flying from across the border from Ladakh😂😂😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Here's some motivation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=199474434755487



Alga Momen and this one both have taken the subcontinent's izzat and thrown it into the ground.



AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Now I'm scared to watch xD



Jaat mari disey.

Backside maicchey ki na maicchey annera shakkhi....annera koi den.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Alga Momen and this one both have taken the subcontinent's izzat and thrown it into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaat mari disey.
> 
> Backside maicchey ki na maicchey annera shakkhi....


Dude went "Bangladesh has achieved a lot of achievements over the past few years...bla bla bla". Shouldn't you be humble and let others heap praise at you instead?
Even Trump would not go this far in a bilateral meeting.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Dude went "Bangladesh has achieved a lot of achievements over the past few years...bla bla bla". Shouldn't you be humble and let others heap praise at you instead?
> Even Trump would not go this far in a bilateral meeting.



Honestly he should leave off sucking up to Hasina in these meetings and just concentrate on the business at hand....

No one cares about Bangladesh' achievements propaganda in a bilateral meeting with the US. They will wait till they see something themselves before they're impressed. Clowning around does not impress anyone.

"What can you do for ME because I am sitting here investing my precious time ??" - That is the question from the US side.

Supposedly Momen was educated overseas - he doesn't understand these basic protocol fine points?

Embarrassing to say the least....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


>


RIP internet explorer!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


>


Internet Explorer was a brave warrior - it had the gall to enquire "Do you want to make Internet Explorer your default browser?"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Destranator

@Bilal9

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Srishti explores Gulshan area in Dhaka.

Don't know what really impressed her - but happy for her anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Disgusting behaviour by the GoB with us Sylhetis. We got 6.55 Taka and half KG rice per head from the government. The government didn’t even bothered to deploy enough military personnel with equipments to help locals to reach safe place.

Although, money isn’t a problem for us. But, transportation is.

I started to think we are better on our own. We are wasting our resources and potentials...


----------



## X-ray Papa



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 855948
> 
> 
> Disgusting behaviour by the GoB with us Sylhetis. We got 6.55 Taka and half KG rice per head from the government. The government didn’t even bothered to deploy enough military personnel with equipments to help locals to reach safe place.
> 
> Although, money isn’t a problem for us. But, transportation is.
> 
> I started to think we are better on our own. We are wasting our resources and potentials...



You can Thank the AL gadhas for these ahammuk decisions.

They think Sylhetis can just consume "Sylhotor Khoomla"/"Shatkora" and survive...


----------



## Destranator

@F-6 enthusiast @Avicenna @Arthur
Forces Goal 2030 achieved!
https://www.facebook.com/523490248/...S9rWhgMpfTGnbzvLo9JnNenezpKhxojBoQXLHb9PuZal/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Destranator said:


> @F-6 enthusiast @Avicenna @Arthur
> Forces Goal 2030 achieved!
> https://www.facebook.com/523490248/...S9rWhgMpfTGnbzvLo9JnNenezpKhxojBoQXLHb9PuZal/





> Alhamdulillah -* proud *to be a member of BAF display….

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Destranator said:


> @F-6 enthusiast @Avicenna @Arthur
> Forces Goal 2030 achieved!
> https://www.facebook.com/523490248/...S9rWhgMpfTGnbzvLo9JnNenezpKhxojBoQXLHb9PuZal/



Cool video.

What I got from it was how impressive the Padma Bridge is.

It's important for the country and should serve as a source of pride.

All the more reason to improve the nation's military capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Wise words...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Wise words...
> View attachment 856862



He's correct. Shomoi "Seip" hobey.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Destranator said:


> Wise words...
> View attachment 856862


He should start a course named , "How to speak properly in Bengali" !

Or , "Matro 30 minute a shuddho uccharone Bangla shikhun" type course!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Latest joke of the day....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> He should start a course named , "How to speak properly in Bengali" !
> 
> Or , "Matro 30 minute a shuddho uccharone Bangla shikhun" type course!



Oldie but a goodie, he needs these cookies for English especially, but maybe Bangla first.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533862633615586





One starring some Dhakaiya folks - maybe relatives of Haider Husayn...





__





My Veoh







www.veoh.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

In other news, Sylhet floating on water while AL is throwing parties about the bridge...






Loved this post on Reddit recently,

এই ব্রিজ নিয়ে যে পরিমাণ গলাবাজি এবং ফালা ফালি করা হচ্ছে তা কি গ্রহণযোগ্য? কৈ ক্রাইমিয়াতে অনেক কঠিন পরিবেশ এবং পরিস্থিতিতে ব্রিজ বানান হয়েছিল। এ নিয়ে কি রাশিয়া রাজনৈতিক শ্রেণী এই লেভেলে গলাবাজি করেছে?

লেবু বেশী কচলালে তিতা হয়ে যায়। আওয়ামী লীগ এই বদ অভ্যাস আছে। মুজিবকে নিয়েও বেশী কচলিয়েছে।

এটা আওয়ামী লীগেরই দোষ। ক্ষমতায় থাকার জন্যে এই গলাবাজি ব্যবহার করতে চাইছে। ক্ষমতায় থেকে লুটপাটতন্ত্র বজায় রাখতে চাইছে। তাই মানুষ সমালোচনা করে যাচ্ছে। তারা চায় না ওই দূর্বিসহ জীবন। তারা মুক্তি চায়।

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

Defseca Proposal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I go to the Wikipedia pages for subjects like HDI and have been noticing that Bhakts have been assigned (probably by Godi Media people I'm guessing) to make sure (maybe on weekly basis) that India stats are always altered to stay above countries like Bangladesh and Pakistan. Just hilarious how much propaganda effort these people engage in.

Amazed at the inferiority complex of these Sanghi Pujaris.... 









List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Look who updated the page 8/9 hours ago....Pranesh Ravikumar....





__





Page history - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





I don't have the energy to go check how he fudged any numbers....anyone can make changes in Wikipedia I guess.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

X-ray Papa said:


> Defseca Proposal
> View attachment 857056


No way that we can make separate ministry for defense! It's Bangladesh, full of raw mole! So PM must hold this office if you want to keep defense and intelligence information secrete!

Otherwise any kind of *Rozina Islam or shahida aktar* will sell out whole defense and intelligence information to foreign intelligence agency like raw ! Defense and intelligence report are much more sensitive than vaccine deal that they wanted to steal!

We have to be realistic!

Also conscription will never work in Bangladesh. Bangladesh isn't a fighter nation as we are taught by govt and media! We are actually the opposite!

With rest of the points I agree!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Abu Shaleh Rumi bhai - there are still decent people left in this world. I don't know if these folks are in Sunamganj, but they are trying to help the floodstricken people in Sunamganj the best they can. 

Big Salute to these people trying to get clean water and foodstuff to 200 families in that area while AL h*ramis suck their thumbs and do nothing. He mentioned that Indians opened all 11 floodgates which made everything go underwater in Sunamganj.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/bangladesh/comments/vhx6m8

And here are the contrasts on what Hasina says vs. the reality.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Bilal9 said:


> @Abu Shaleh Rumi bhai - there are still decent people left in this world. I don't know if these folks are in Sunamganj, but they are trying to help the floodstricken people in Sunamganj the best they can.
> 
> Big Salute to these people trying to get clean water and foodstuff to 200 families in that area while AL h*ramis suck their thumbs and do nothing. He mentioned that Indians opened all 11 floodgates which made everything go underwater in Sunamganj.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/bangladesh/comments/vhx6m8
> 
> And here are the contrasts on what Hasina says vs. the reality.


Bhai, I know there are good people in Bangladesh. But, I am questioning what is the purpose of GoB? Why we should waste our potentials and resources for Bangladesh when GoB dont give a flying fuk about us? The way GoB and media treated us we felt like we arent Bangladeshi citizens!

Bangladeshis love to cry about bad treatment they received from Pakistan. Now look, Bangladeshis aren’t different either...

We Sylhetis dont need anybody’s sympathy bhai. Just one question, how much Oil-Gas and other resources has been extracted by GoB since the independence? What do you think?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Bhai, I know there are good people in Bangladesh. But, I am questioning what is the purpose of GoB? Why we should waste our potentials and resources for Bangladesh when GoB dont give a flying fuk about us? The way GoB and media treated us we felt like we arent Bangladeshi citizens!
> 
> Bangladeshis love to cry about bad treatment they received from Pakistan. Now look, Bangladeshis aren’t different either...
> 
> We Sylhetis dont need anybody’s sympathy bhai. Just one question, how much Oil-Gas and other resources has been extracted by GoB since the independence? What do you think?



Absolutely true. These AL people should be voted down in the next election. Enough is enough.

Let's not just complain. Let's do something.


----------



## leonblack08

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Bhai, I know there are good people in Bangladesh. But, I am questioning what is the purpose of GoB? Why we should waste our potentials and resources for Bangladesh when GoB dont give a flying fuk about us? The way GoB and media treated us we felt like we arent Bangladeshi citizens!
> 
> Bangladeshis love to cry about bad treatment they received from Pakistan. Now look, Bangladeshis aren’t different either...
> 
> We Sylhetis dont need anybody’s sympathy bhai. Just one question, how much Oil-Gas and other resources has been extracted by GoB since the independence? What do you think?




I empathize with you with regards to very little that Govt. is doing for flood victims. Most active are NGOs and individual run efforts, supported by armed forces. But the media coverage is nowhere near it is supposed to be for flood of this magnitude.

However, please don't bring up the oil and gas in Sylhet issue. I have heard it many times from Sylhoties back when I was in Bangladesh working in the energy sector. This brings unnecessary divide and resentment. We see it here in Canada with Alberta Province, people often claim they provide so much to the economy and get nothing in return. Some Albertans even wanted to secceed and become part of US.

Now imagine what if Sylhet was a country on it's own? What could a landlocked country do? Worse yet, what if it was part of India?

We have to look at these things holistically. Even the gas that is being extracted in Sylhet by energy giant like Chevron, they had to transport the rigs and heavy equipment through the rest of the country. Some of the heavier equipment had to be offloaded and even transported in smaller ships through the rivers.

The gas in Sylhet would still be untapped if we had a provincial system where each region gets to veto each other for their self interest.

Us Noakhaillas would have definitely vetoed Padma bridge just to see Barishaillas suffer!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Us Noakhaillas would have definitely vetoed Padma bridge just to see Barishaillas suffer!




 

Barishaillas still have launches to use, but those will not be used so much anymore I guess....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

leonblack08 said:


> This brings unnecessary divide and resentment.


To me, division is the way to go. After all what is the point of being a part of Bangladesh?


leonblack08 said:


> Now imagine what if Sylhet was a country on it's own? What could a landlocked country do?


Sylhet can become a British crown dependency. Civilized country with good democracy.

ঢাকার গোলামি করার চেয়ে বৃটিশের গোলামি করলে দুই পয়সা বেশিই মিলবে। বৃটিশ আমলে সিলেট ভালই ছিল। শুধু গণতন্ত্র ছিল না আর কি...


leonblack08 said:


> Worse yet, what if it was part of India?


We voted for Pakistan remember?


leonblack08 said:


> We have to look at these things holistically. Even the gas that is being extracted in Sylhet by energy giant like Chevron, they had to transport the rigs and heavy equipment through the rest of the country. Some of the heavier equipment had to be offloaded and even transported in smaller ships through the rivers.


Transit isn’t an issue. We can offer much cheaper gas than Qatar to GoB.


leonblack08 said:


> The gas in Sylhet would still be untapped if we had a provincial system where each region gets to veto each other for their self interest.


We dont have any dependency on our Oil-Gas money...


Anyways, just leave it man. Point less arguments....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Sylhet can become a British crown dependency. Civilized country with good democracy.
> 
> ঢাকার গোলামি করার চেয়ে বৃটিশের গোলামি করলে দুই পয়সা বেশিই মিলবে। বৃটিশ আমলে সিলেট ভালই ছিল। শুধু গণতন্ত্র ছিল না আর কি...


এভাবে ভাবলে তো কোন দেশ ফর্ম করাই অসম্ভব! তাহলে তো এক একটা পরিবারকেই একেকটা দেশ ঘোষনা করা দরকার! আরো ভাল হয় প্রত্যেক ব্যক্তিই একটা দেশ, কারন পরিবারেও বাবা ছেলের ঝামেলায় হোক বা বউ শাশুড়ীর ঝামেলা ( যেটা খুবই বেশি হয়) আলাদা হয়ে যায়।

এর পর নারী না পুরুষ কে প্রধান হবে; পুরুষকে পরিবার প্রধান মানি না এই অজুহাতে নারী একাই আলাদা থাকবে!

মানে আরেকটা দেশ! ভাল বুদ্ধি আপনার!


Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> To me, division is the way to go. After all what is the point of being a part of Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Atlas said:


> এভাবে ভাবলে তো কোন দেশ ফর্ম করাই অসম্ভব! তাহলে তো এক একটা পরিবারকেই একেকটা দেশ ঘোষনা করা দরকার! আরো ভাল হয় প্রত্যেক ব্যক্তিই একটা দেশ, কারন পরিবারেও বাবা ছেলের ঝামেলায় হোক বা বউ শাশুড়ীর ঝামেলা ( যেটা খুবই বেশি হয়) আলাদা হয়ে যায়।
> 
> এর পর নারী না পুরুষ কে প্রধান হবে; পুরুষকে পরিবার প্রধান মানি না এই অজুহাতে নারী একাই আলাদা থাকবে!
> 
> মানে আরেকটা দেশ! ভাল বুদ্ধি আপনার!


এই হিসাবে তো পাকিস্তান থেকে বেরিয়ে আসাও উচিত হয় নাই ভাই। এক আধটু শোষণ তো হয়ই তাই না? সহ্য করে নিতেই হয়...


----------



## VikingRaider

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> এই হিসাবে তো পাকিস্তান থেকে বেরি আসাও উচিত হয় নাই ভাই। এক আধটু শোষণ তো হয়ই তাই না? সহ্য করে নিতেই হয়...


আচ্ছা, আপনি যেভাবে চাইবেন সেভাবেই কথা হবে!

একই কথা কিন্তু ১৯৪৭ সালের ভারত ভাগের ব্যাপারেও বলা যায় তাই না?


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Atlas said:


> কিন্তু ১৯৪৭ সালের ভারত ভাগের ব্যাপারেও বলা যায় তাই না?


ঠিক বলা যায় না, ১৯৪৭ সালে ভারত কোন দেশ ছিল না। তখন ব্রিটিশরাজ ছিল। ব্রিটিশরাজে ফেরত যেতে আমার কোন আপত্তি নাই...


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> ঠিক বলা যায় না, ১৯৪৭ সালে ভারত কোন দেশ ছিল না। তখন ব্রিটিশরাজ ছিল। ব্রিটিশরাজে ফেরত যেতে আমার কোন আপত্তি নাই...



Well that ship has sailed though.

Sahib is not coming back, no matter what.

Instead of longing for Raj exploitation, why not look at how we are being exploited right now by our fifth columnist India-pa-chata a-hole industrialists locally - who are Indian agents?

*Sepal Group* is one such conglomerate, they make tens of Billions of dollars yearly from our country, only to siphon all this to India.

Look at *Sepal group companies*,

*STS Delhi Public School* in Dhaka, Chittagong and Sylhet, perfect tools for Indian indoctrination. Look at their board members.






Board of Directors – STS Group







stsgroupbd.com





*Evercare Hospital in Dhaka and Chittagong*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Guess who owns SEPAL Group?

None other than the fifth columnist a-hole commerce minister and Indian Agent Tipu Munshi (see image below). The one that has buddy buddy namaste relationships with Mamata Didi and Sarbananda Sonowal CM's in Bengal and Assam respectively. He spends half of his time in India. *

Can we expect that this harami will watch Bangladesh interest instead of Indian interest?

Of course not....he spends his time and money in India. And we are supporting this a-hole by patronizing his businesses.









Garment Exporter to Commerce Minister of Bangladesh, Meet Tipu Munshi | Trade News Bangladesh


Garment export industry of Bangladesh is happy as Tipu Munshi, MD, Sepal Garments and former head of BGMEA is now Commerce Minister of Bangladesh.




bd.apparelresources.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> ঠিক বলা যায় না, ১৯৪৭ সালে ভারত কোন দেশ ছিল না।


আচ্ছা আপনিই জিতলেন। কথা ভুল বলেন নাই!



Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> তখন ব্রিটিশরাজ ছিল। ব্রিটিশরাজে ফেরত যেতে আমার কোন আপত্তি নাই...


তবে আমার ব্রিটিশ বা পাকিস্তান না। বাংলাদেশই পছন্দ! ধন্যবাদ!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bhai its already a small country, No need to divide it further.

Only Indians will benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator



Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Bilal9 said:


> Well that ship has sailed though.
> 
> Sahib is not coming back, no matter what.
> 
> Instead of longing for Raj exploitation, why not look at how we are being exploited right now by our fifth columnist India-pa-chata a-hole industrialists locally - who are Indian agents?
> 
> *Sepal Group* is one such conglomerate, they make tens of Billions of dollars yearly from our country, only to siphon all this to India.
> 
> Look at *Sepal group companies*,
> 
> *STS Delhi Public School* in Dhaka, Chittagong and Sylhet, perfect tools for Indian indoctrination. Look at their board members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board of Directors – STS Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stsgroupbd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evercare Hospital in Dhaka and Chittagong*
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Guess who owns SEPAL Group?
> 
> None other than the fifth columnist a-hole commerce minister and Indian Agent Tipu Munshi (see image below). The one that has buddy buddy namaste relationships with Mamata Didi and Sarbananda Sonowal CM's in Bengal and Assam respectively. He spends half of his time in India. *
> 
> Can we expect that this harami will watch Bangladesh interest instead of Indian interest?
> 
> Of course not....he spends his time and money in India. And we are supporting this a-hole by patronizing his businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garment Exporter to Commerce Minister of Bangladesh, Meet Tipu Munshi | Trade News Bangladesh
> 
> 
> Garment export industry of Bangladesh is happy as Tipu Munshi, MD, Sepal Garments and former head of BGMEA is now Commerce Minister of Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bd.apparelresources.com


Bhai, we Sylhetis dont control anything in Bangladesh not even our Oil-Gas money. Everything is controlled by Pure Bengalis. It is not our fault that Bangladesh is a corrupt hellhole...



Atlas said:


> তবে আমার ব্রিটিশ বা পাকিস্তান না। বাংলাদেশই পছন্দ! ধন্যবাদ!


সবাইতো লাভ খোজে ভাই তাই না?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> সবাইতো লাভ খোজে ভাই তাই না?


কি আর বলব ভাই! আসলে দেখেন এটা এমন এক বিতর্ক যার কোন শেষ নাই!

So let's respectfully agree to disagree here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

@Atlas bhai,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> @Atlas bhai,


@Bilal9 bhai , video ta agai dekhechi! Tobu post korar Jonne, dhonnobad!

Asole Hasina retire korbei ami 95% sure ! Karon tar age hobe 2023 sale 78+ !

Bangladesh e zehetu certificate er boys komano hoy tai dhore nilam 80+ hobe.

Se politics continue korbe ei chance almost zero!

And amar idea za bole seta holo Hasina obosor nilei shuru hobe asol khela!

Hasina zodi election e na kore ete zodi BAL churichamari kore jite zay and er por raj pothe BAL govt ke tene hichre namano hoy er subidha ki janen?

Hasina agei ekta honorable exit peye gelo ! Ar tokhonkar BAL PM Ke life time size kora holo. Zodio hasinar successor ke hobe kono idea nai karo!

Mane saap o morlo , lathio vanglo na!

Ami emontai chai.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

🙂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 859254
> 
> 
> 🙂


কিছু এলাকায় বিদ্যুৎ এখনো ভাল আছে, বিশেষ করে জেলার প্রোপারে। তবে গ্রামে থাকে এমন আত্মীয় স্বজন, পরিচিত দের জিজ্ঞেস করে জেনেছি যে গত কয়েকদিন বিএনপির আমলের মত লোডশেডিং ছিল। আজ নাকি সেটা কমেছে অনেকটা।

তবে বিদ্যুৎ সরবরাহ ভাল করতে না পারলে সরকার বিপদে পড়বে বলেই মনে করি আমি।

আর সেনাবাহিনী কে ক্ষেপিয়ে সরকার টিকে থাকতে পারবে না।

সরকারের অবিলম্বে উচিত দুর্নীতিবাজ চাটার দলকে সাইজ করা!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> কিছু এলাকায় বিদ্যুৎ এখনো ভাল আছে, বিশেষ করে জেলার প্রোপারে। তবে গ্রামে থাকে এমন আত্মীয় স্বজন, পরিচিত দের জিজ্ঞেস করে জেনেছি যে গত কয়েকদিন বিএনপির আমলের মত লোডশেডিং ছিল। আজ নাকি সেটা কমেছে অনেকটা।
> 
> তবে বিদ্যুৎ সরবরাহ ভাল করতে না পারলে সরকার বিপদে পড়বে বলেই মনে করি আমি।
> 
> আর সেনাবাহিনী কে ক্ষেপিয়ে সরকার টিকে থাকতে পারবে না।
> 
> সরকারের অবিলম্বে উচিত দুর্নীতিবাজ চাটার দলকে সাইজ করা!



I like this guy Nasrul Hamid. Very efficient and active guy.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Power crisis will not last long: Nasrul Hamid​




Star Online reports
Wednesday, July 8, 2022 01:05 AM
বিদ্যুৎ জ্বালানি ও খনিজ সম্পদ প্রতিমন্ত্রী নসরুল হামিদ। স্টার ফাইল ছবি
" style="box-sizing: inherit;">




State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid. Star file image

*State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid said, "Hopefully, this situation will not last long."*

Due to the energy crisis in the power plant, load shedding has increased in the last few days in the whole country including Dhaka.

The state minister for energy said the situation was due to rising prices of fuel oil and gas in the world market. This instability has been created by the war between Russia and Ukraine.

Nasrul Hamid said this in a post on his verified Facebook page on Tuesday night. There he paints a picture of the country's gas demand and supply.

He said the current daily gas production in the country is 2300 million cubic feet. 1600-1700 million cubic feet are required for power generation. In order to give priority to agriculture and industry, only 900 million cubic feet is being supplied to the power plants.

Fertilizer production has to use a lot of gas.

The situation was being handled by importing LNG as the production was less than the demand of gas in the country. But now the country's economy may be under pressure to import LNG from abroad at high prices. Regarding that concern, Nasrul Hamid said that before Covid-19, the price of one unit of LNG was around $4. At present it has exceeded $41.

He said LNG is now coming under long-term agreements with Qatar and Oman.

He added that gas exploration is underway by exploring for fuel, increasing production and digging deeper existing wells. In the meantime, an upgrade over the next three years, a short-term plan of workover, has been taken so that 618 million cubic feet of gas per day can be reconnected to the national grid from 48 wells.

The state minister urged to be frugal in using gas and electricity till the situation returns to normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> I like this guy Nasrul Hamid. Very efficient and active guy.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Power crisis will not last long: Nasrul Hamid​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online reports
> Wednesday, July 8, 2022 01:05 AM
> বিদ্যুৎ জ্বালানি ও খনিজ সম্পদ প্রতিমন্ত্রী নসরুল হামিদ। স্টার ফাইল ছবি
> " style="box-sizing: inherit;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid. Star file image
> 
> *State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid said, "Hopefully, this situation will not last long."*
> 
> Due to the energy crisis in the power plant, load shedding has increased in the last few days in the whole country including Dhaka.
> 
> The state minister for energy said the situation was due to rising prices of fuel oil and gas in the world market. This instability has been created by the war between Russia and Ukraine.
> 
> Nasrul Hamid said this in a post on his verified Facebook page on Tuesday night. There he paints a picture of the country's gas demand and supply.
> 
> He said the current daily gas production in the country is 2300 million cubic feet. 1600-1700 million cubic feet are required for power generation. In order to give priority to agriculture and industry, only 900 million cubic feet is being supplied to the power plants.
> 
> Fertilizer production has to use a lot of gas.
> 
> The situation was being handled by importing LNG as the production was less than the demand of gas in the country. But now the country's economy may be under pressure to import LNG from abroad at high prices. Regarding that concern, Nasrul Hamid said that before Covid-19, the price of one unit of LNG was around $4. At present it has exceeded $41.
> 
> He said LNG is now coming under long-term agreements with Qatar and Oman.
> 
> He added that gas exploration is underway by exploring for fuel, increasing production and digging deeper existing wells. In the meantime, an upgrade over the next three years, a short-term plan of workover, has been taken so that 618 million cubic feet of gas per day can be reconnected to the national grid from 48 wells.
> 
> The state minister urged to be frugal in using gas and electricity till the situation returns to normal.


Rooppur nuclear plant is more important than ever now for Bangladesh. Local gas reserves are running low and it's been years since we added new gas fields to operation. There have been some new finds though, but they will take years to become operational. With the price of fuel sky high, it's extremely important BD diversifies the energy portfolio. Wind turbines could be a good option in coastal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Rooppur nuclear plant is more important than ever now for Bangladesh. Local gas reserves are running low and it's been years since we added new gas fields to operation. There have been some new finds though, but they will take years to become operational. With the price of fuel sky high, it's extremely important BD diversifies the energy portfolio. Wind turbines could be a good option in coastal areas.



Agree 100%.

Renewables like Wind and Solar (and some Nuclear) are the only option for the future, and they have to be made a much bigger part of the power generation going forward...

Can't remain beholden to the vagaries of hydrocarbon supply chain...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Look at these videos and tell me if Pakistanis disrespect Bangladeshis. Alhamdu-Lillah respect for the wide-hearted brothers and sisters of Pakistan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

No comment - just watch the video and make up your own mind.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> I like this guy Nasrul Hamid. Very efficient and active guy.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Power crisis will not last long: Nasrul Hamid​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Online reports
> Wednesday, July 8, 2022 01:05 AM
> বিদ্যুৎ জ্বালানি ও খনিজ সম্পদ প্রতিমন্ত্রী নসরুল হামিদ। স্টার ফাইল ছবি
> " style="box-sizing: inherit;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid. Star file image
> 
> *State Minister for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Nasrul Hamid said, "Hopefully, this situation will not last long."*
> 
> Due to the energy crisis in the power plant, load shedding has increased in the last few days in the whole country including Dhaka.
> 
> The state minister for energy said the situation was due to rising prices of fuel oil and gas in the world market. This instability has been created by the war between Russia and Ukraine.
> 
> Nasrul Hamid said this in a post on his verified Facebook page on Tuesday night. There he paints a picture of the country's gas demand and supply.
> 
> He said the current daily gas production in the country is 2300 million cubic feet. 1600-1700 million cubic feet are required for power generation. In order to give priority to agriculture and industry, only 900 million cubic feet is being supplied to the power plants.
> 
> Fertilizer production has to use a lot of gas.
> 
> The situation was being handled by importing LNG as the production was less than the demand of gas in the country. But now the country's economy may be under pressure to import LNG from abroad at high prices. Regarding that concern, Nasrul Hamid said that before Covid-19, the price of one unit of LNG was around $4. At present it has exceeded $41.
> 
> He said LNG is now coming under long-term agreements with Qatar and Oman.
> 
> He added that gas exploration is underway by exploring for fuel, increasing production and digging deeper existing wells. In the meantime, an upgrade over the next three years, a short-term plan of workover, has been taken so that 618 million cubic feet of gas per day can be reconnected to the national grid from 48 wells.
> 
> The state minister urged to be frugal in using gas and electricity till the situation returns to normal.


দেখেন @Bilal9 ভাই, এই সরকারের মন্ত্রীরা অনেকেই ব্যর্থতা স্বীকার করে ( যদিও বেশিরভাগই করে না)!

একটু ভেবে দেখেন তো বিএনপির কোন মন্ত্রী বা যে কেউ কি কোনদিন কোন দোষ স্বীকার করেছে?

এমনকি খালেদা জিয়া অহংকারে মদমত্ত হয়ে একবার বলেছিলেন যে, "আওয়ামী লীগ কে সোজা করতে বিএনপি নয়, ছাত্রদলই যথেষ্ট"!

কথাটা একেবারে ভুল বলেন নাই তিনি, কারন আওয়ামী লীগ যতই ভাল কাজ করুক আমাদের গোল্ড ফিশ মেমোরি জনতা তাদের ভোট দেবে না কারন সেই তথাকথিত প্রো ইন্ডিয়া নীতি।

শেখ মুজিব কোনদিন প্রো ইন্ডিয়া ছিলেন না। সেটা হলে স্বাধীনতার পর পরই ভারতীয় সেনাদের চলে যেতে বাধ্য করতেন না তিনি।

তাঁকে হত্যার পর তাঁকে ভারতই প্রো ইন্ডিয়া সাজালো। আর এটাই বসে গেল বাংগালীর মনে!

আর আমাদের ( বাংলাদেশী) মাথায় কিছু একবার ইন্সটল হয়ে গেলে সেটা আনইন্সটল করা সম্ভবই নয়!


আর তাই হাসিনা কে বাধ্য হয়েই লোক দেখানো হলেও প্রো ইন্ডিয়া নীতি নিতে হয়।

আর যুক্তরাজ্য ( বা যেকোন উন্নত দেশ) প্রবাসী বাংলাদেশী রা ( যারা সুপিরিওরিটি কম্পলেক্সে ভোগে; মনে করে যে তারা অন্যদের চেয়ে বেশি বুঝার ক্ষমতা রাখে!

তাদের মুড নানা সময়ে নানা দিকে সুইং করে! প্রকৃষ্ট উদাহরণ হল @UKBengali !

এককালের প্রো চীন, সেখান থেকে আরাকান দখল আর অ্যান্টি চীন এবং প্রো ওয়েস্ট ( যেহেতু ওয়েস্ট বাংলাদেশের পক্ষে ভোট দিয়েছে), এর পর আবার প্রো ইন্ডিয়া!

এদের মত লোকদের হাতে রাখা লাগে সরকারের!

কারন এতে বিপরীত মতাবলম্বী লোকরা আবার অতি মুসুল্লী, যারা জীবনেও লীগ কে ভোট দেবে না; সেইযে ইন্সটল হয়ে যাওয়া ধারনার বশবতী হয়ে।

এমন অদ্ভুত দুই গ্রুপের দেশ হল বাংলাদেশ! মাঝে কিছু শুশীল! এইটা ভারত ভাল করেই বুঝে! আর তাই আমরা ৫১ বছর পরেও প্রকৃত স্বাধীনতা পাই না!

তাই আমি একদলীয় শাসন ই চাই। তবে লীগ কেও চাই না। হাসিনা সম্মানজনক অবসর পাক সেটা চাই।

এর পর চীনের কমুনিস্ট পার্টির আদলে সেনা ব্যাকআপে একটা দল চাই।

সুশিক্ষিত আমলা চাই ( আমাদের আমলারা হল নিজেদের নির্ধারিত কাজের জন্য অশিক্ষিত) চীন বা আমেরিকার মত! রাষ্ট্রপতি শাসিত সরকার চাই যদি একান্তই গণতন্ত্র রাখা লাগে!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Atlas said:


> দেখেন @Bilal9 ভাই, এই সরকারের মন্ত্রীরা অনেকেই ব্যর্থতা স্বীকার করে ( যদিও বেশিরভাগই করে না)!
> 
> একটু ভেবে দেখেন তো বিএনপির কোন মন্ত্রী বা যে কেউ কি কোনদিন কোন দোষ স্বীকার করেছে?
> 
> এমনকি খালেদা জিয়া অহংকারে মদমত্ত হয়ে একবার বলেছিলেন যে, "আওয়ামী লোগ কে সোজা করতে বিএনপি নয়, ছাত্রদলই যথেষ্ট"!
> 
> কথাটা একেবারে ভুল বলেন নাই তিনি, কারন আওয়ামী লীগ যতই ভাল কাজ করুক আমাদের গোল্ড ফিশ মেমোরি জনতা তাদের ভোট দেবে না কারন সেই তথাকথিত প্রো ইন্ডিয়া নীতি।
> 
> শেখ মুজিব কোনদিন প্রো ইন্ডিয়া ছিলেন না। সেটা হলে স্বাধীনতার পর পরই ভারতীয় সেনাদের চলে যেতে বাধ্য করতেন না তিনি।
> 
> তাঁকে হত্যার পর তাঁকে ভারতই প্রো ইন্ডিয়া সাজালো। আর এটাই বসে গেল বাংগালীর মনে!
> 
> আর আমাদের ( বাংলাদেশী) মাথায় কিছু একবার ইন্সটল হয়ে গেলে সেটা আনইন্সটল করা সম্ভবই নয়!
> 
> 
> আর তাই হাসিনা কে বাধ্য হয়েই লোক দেখানো হলেও প্রো ইন্ডিয়া নীতি নিতে হয়।
> 
> আর যুক্তরাজ্য ( বা যেকোন উন্নত দেশ) প্রবাসী বাংলাদেশী রা ( যারা সুপিরিওরিটি কম্পলেক্সে ভোগে; মনে করে যে তারা অন্যদের চেয়ে বেশি বুঝার ক্ষমতা রাখে!
> 
> তাদের মুড নানা সময়ে নানা দিকে সুইং করে! প্রকৃষ্ট উদাহরণ হল @UKBengali !
> 
> এককালের প্রো চীন, সেখান থেকে আরাকান দখল আর অ্যান্টি চীন এবং প্রো ওয়েস্ট ( যেহেতু ওয়েস্ট বাংলাদেশের পক্ষে ভোট দিয়েছে), এর পর আবার প্রো ইন্ডিয়া!
> 
> এদের মত লোকদের হাতে রাখা লাগে সরকারের!
> 
> কারন এতে বিপরীত মতাবলম্বী লোকরা আবার অতি মুসুল্লী, যারা জীবনেও লীগ কে ভোট দেবে না; সেইযে ইন্সটল হয়ে যাওয়া ধারনার বশবতী হয়ে।
> 
> এমন অদ্ভুত দুই গ্রুপের দেশ হল বাংলাদেশ! মাঝে কিছু শুশীল! এইটা ভারত ভাল করেই বুঝে! আর তাই আমরা ৫১ বছর পরেও প্রকৃত স্বাধীনতা পাই না!
> 
> তাই আমি একদলীয় শাসন ই চাই। তবে লীগ কেও চাই না। হাসিনা সম্মানজনক অবসর পাক সেটা চাই।
> 
> এর পর চীনের কমুনিস্ট পার্টির আদলে সেনা ব্যাকআপে একটা দল চাই।
> 
> সুশিক্ষিত আমলা চাই ( আমাদের আমলারা হল নিজেদের নির্ধারিত কাজের জন্য অশিক্ষিত) চীন বা আমেরিকার মত! রাষ্ট্রপতি শাসিত সরকার চাই যদি একান্তই গণতন্ত্র রাখা লাগে!



Wise words bhai. Every thing you spoke about is worth its weight in gold....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

অনেককেই দেখলাম বাংলাদেশের ফার্মাসিউটিক্যালসের ভবিষ্যৎ নিয়ে খুবই আশাবাদি। কিন্তু, বাস্তবতা ভিন্ন। বাংলাদেশের প্রচুর মানুষকে বিদেশ কেন যেতে হয় তা নিশ্চয় বুঝিয়ে বলতে হবে না।

বাংলাদেশের ফার্মাসিউটিক্যালস ইন্ডাস্ট্রি ৯৫ ℅ ফর্মুলা আর এপিআই ভারত আর চায়না থেকে আমদানি করে। লোকাল বলতে শুধু মোড়কজাত ও বাজারজাত করাটাই।

এই দেশটা একটা তাশের ঘর। ভরসার উপর টিকে আছে। লোনের কিস্তি দেওয়ার সময় আসলেই দেখবেন উন্নয়নের কি হয়...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 862038
> 
> 
> অনেককেই দেখলাম বাংলাদেশের ফার্মাসিউটিক্যালসের ভবিষ্যৎ নিয়ে খুবই আশাবাদি। কিন্তু, বাস্তবতা ভিন্ন। বাংলাদেশের প্রচুর মানুষকে বিদেশ কেন যেতে হয় তা নিশ্চয় বুঝিয়ে বলতে হবে না।
> 
> বাংলাদেশের ফার্মাসিউটিক্যালস ইন্ডাস্ট্রি ৯৫ ℅ ফর্মুলা আর এপিআই ভারত আর চায়না থেকে আমদানি করে। লোকাল বলতে শুধু মোড়কজাত ও বাজারজাত করাটাই।
> 
> এই দেশটা একটা তাশের ঘর। ভরসার উপর টিকে আছে। লোনের কিস্তি দেওয়ার সময় আসলেই দেখবেন উন্নয়নের কি হয়...


ভাইরে, বিএনপি বিদ্যুৎ খাত ধবংস করে দিয়েছিল। লীগ সেটা পুনরুজ্জীবিত করছে। ( ঈদের আগের কিছু লোড শেডিং বাদে)! এসব কিছু নেসেসারি জিনিস উন্নয়নের জন্য লোন নেয়া ঠিক আছে।

কিন্তু বাকি অনেক অনেক জায়গায় লোন নিয়ে লুটপাট করা হয়েছে!

কিন্তু কি আর করবেন? আমরা তো ধনী জাতী, আর ধনী দের বেশি ভোগী হতে হয় তাই ভোগে ব্যস্ত আছি! 

( মনে নাই মাল সাহেব বলেছিলেন যে যাদের ১ লক্ষ টাকা আছে তারা যথেষ্ট সম্পদশালী?)

যাবৎ জিবেৎ সুখং জীবেৎ,
ঋণং কৃত্বা ঘৃতং পিবেৎ,
ভস্মীভুতস্য দেহস্য,
পুনরাগমন কুতঃ?

যতদিন বাঁচ সুখে বাঁচ, ঋন করে ঘি খাও!

দেহ একবার চিতায় পুড়ে যাবার পর আর দুনিয়ায় ফিরে আসবে না!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I just loved how Alga gave "jawab" to Palki Sharma's garbage...


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

How is it like working/living in Bangladesh for foreign nationals? Some GIZ (German Govt. organization) staff provide comments.


----------



## Bilal9

Lamia Mowla, Bangladesh-origin technologist, who worked on the James Webb Telescope project, talks about where James Webb Telescope is and how it is different from the Hubble telescope and how much of an improvement it will make in observing infrared waves (Ovolohito Alo) to photograph space.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

পাকিস্তান হতে কত দেরি পাঞ্জেরি!


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 864021
> 
> 
> পাকিস্তান হতে কত দেরি পাঞ্জেরি!



Onek deri. 

We just need to keep up improving exports - which did see increases of 60% YOY. 

Work orders will come back (with a vengeance), inflation and raw material costs will go down. We have been through tough times before.

The entire world is reeling from the same effects as we are. 

Insha-Allah Pakistan will normalize too. They have strong economic fundamentals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Four young women from four countries (including Wasfia Nazreen of Bangladesh) scale the peak of K2 in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Just for fun, I thought I make a profile at BDjobs.com and browse around the job market in Bangladesh

I really feel sorry for fresh graduates in Bangladesh. So many applicants, so few positions, and salaries are essentially a race to the bottom as a result. If you don't have lots of money, connections influential parents, your chances of getting a decent career, irrespective of the educational outcome, can be left to the randomness of the universe in a place like Bangladesh.

It's not surprising why all major NGOs and research institutions are highlighting how social mobility is going backward in Bangladesh. At least in the olden days, someone from a poor background had some chance of social mobility.

They can't even write a decent job description. Most of them are full of typos, grammatical errors, and hilarious spelling mistakes (bechelar instead of Bachelor's, Machanical instead of Mechanical, etc, etc). Yet they want to hire a top-glass graduate who must perform every task from the get-go (because of F*ck training and development)...

Can someone also explain why a lot of positions explicitly say "males only"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Just for fun, I thought I make a profile at BDjobs.com and browse around the job market in Bangladesh
> 
> I really feel sorry for fresh graduates in Bangladesh. So many applicants, so few positions, and salaries are essentially a race to the bottom as a result. If you don't have lots of money, connections influential parents, your chances of getting a decent career, irrespective of the educational outcome, can be left to the randomness of the universe in a place like Bangladesh.
> 
> It's not surprising why all major NGOs and research institutions are highlighting how social mobility is going backward in Bangladesh. At least in the olden days, someone from a poor background had some chance of social mobility.
> 
> They can't even write a decent job description. Most of them are full of typos, grammatical errors, and hilarious spelling mistakes (bechelar instead of Bachelor's, Machanical instead of Mechanical, etc, etc). Yet they want to hire a top-glass graduate who must perform every task from the get-go (because of F*ck training and development)...
> 
> Can someone also explain why a lot of positions explicitly say "males only"?



The language aptitude levels (in English especially) in Bangladesh are quite low. One of the primary reasons why Indian resume-fakers keep getting jobs in Bangladesh on that qualification alone. I mean emails are an essential part of business.

Sheikh Mujib's converting official communication to Bangla starting in the seventies did a lot of damage for three decades. Doofus "chetona" move and the effects linger on even today.

People should be motivated to learn English nowadays, some rickshaw-pullers in Gulshan speak better English than some BA graduates I know. Amazing you say? Not really. Speaking it is easy, writing (correctly) is the tough part.

Fresh graduates from major towns with "connections" will always get the top entry level jobs - family connections in feudal fashion is where it's at, just like in most 2nd or 3rd world countries.

The talented ones with no connections will leave for either Canada or the US.

Mofussil town talents will strive for govt. jobs like BCS or in private NGO's which are actually aplenty.

Salary levels may be low, but they are still WAYYYY BETTER than the country next door. Google it and you will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Can someone also explain why a lot of positions explicitly say "males only"?


Because, exploiting males are easier than females. My CSE graduate male friends work 12+ hours. You can't do that with females...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I found out how to cure what ails some of the vindeshi trolls here,

কোষ্ঠকাঠিন্যের, পাইলসের সমস্যা, এক আপেলে দ্রুত সমাধান


----------



## Bilal9

Otilia charms in crimson sari​Arts & Entertainment Desk
Sun Jul 24, 2022 04:40 PM Last update on: Sun Jul 24, 2022 04:47 PM

Romanian singer Otilia Brumă performed in ICCB in the capital yesterday, as part of the launching of a cell phone. The singer made videos on "Bilionera" with local artistes as well.

The singer recently posted a picture of her in a stunning crimson maslin sari, with an elegant black sleeveless blouse. Her natural blonde curls shone through, with her endearing outfit. 

Fans went gaga over the post on social media.






Otilia is famous for her song "Bilionera", which became a global sensation upon its release in 2014. The music video for the song has over 550 million views on YouTube.

After her hit song "Bilionera", Otilia released another track "Prisionera" which also became popular among her fans.

Otilia to perform in Dhaka today​

Arts & Entertainment Desk
Sat Jul 23, 2022 04:41 PM Last update on: Sat Jul 23, 2022 04:48 PM


Romanian singer Otilia Brumă is all set to perform live in ICCB tonight, as part of the launching of Nokia G21, the latest phone from the company. The singer is currently staying at Le Méridien Dhaka, and spending her time making Tiktok videos on "Bilionera" with various artists.





She posted videos and pictures of her travelling to Dhaka along with her mother, yesterday.


"After 13 hours of flight, I finally landed in Dhaka! I can't wait to meet you at the concert," the post read.


Otilia is famous for her song "Bilionera", which became a global sensation upon its release in 2014. The music video for the song has over 550 million views on YouTube.


During a video message, Otilia said, "I am so happy to announce that I will come to Dhaka, Bangladesh for the first time in an event organised by Rendezvous. So, see you on 23rd July."

After her hit song "Bilionera", Otilia released another track "Prisionera" which also became popular among her fans.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My God these kids need to get married....


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Directorate General of Family Planning started to distribute micronutrient powder to various slam areas of Bangladesh for free.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

This is entertaining I thought, BNP is doing stand up comedy nowadays....

দড়ি ধরে মারো টান, রাজা হবে খানখান: ফখরুল​




স্টার অনলাইন রিপোর্ট
শনিবার, জুলাই ৩০, ২০২২ ০৩:২১ অপরাহ্ন
ছবি: সংগৃহীত
" style="box-sizing: inherit;">




ছবি: সংগৃহীত
*আওয়ামী লীগ সরকার পতনে দেশবাসীকে ঐক্যবদ্ধ হওয়ার আহ্বান জানিয়ে বিএনপি মহাসচিব মির্জা ফখরুল ইসলাম আলমগীর বলেছেন, হীরক রাজার দেশে আপনারা দেখেছেন, অত্যাচারি ফ্যাসিস্ট সরকারকে থামাতে হলে দড়ি ধরে মারো টান, রাজা হবে খানখান। আসুন আমরা সেই লক্ষ্যে এক হয়ে দড়ি ধরে মারি টান। মারি ধাক্কা, এই সরকারের পতন হবে।*
বিদ্যুতের লোডশেডিং ও জ্বালানি অব্যবস্থাপনার প্রতিবাদে আজ শনিবার দুপুরে জাতীয় প্রেসক্লাবের সামনে আয়োজিত বিক্ষোভ সমাবেশে তিনি এ কথা বলেন।


সর্বশেষ খবর দ্য ডেইলি স্টার বাংলার গুগল নিউজ চ্যানেলে।​ঢাকা মহানগর দক্ষিণ বিএনপি এ কর্মসূচির আয়োজন করে।
ফখরুল বলেন, দড়ি ধরে মারো টান, রাজা হবে খানখান। এই সরকার যদি ক্ষমতায় থাকে তাহলে এই দেশের যে স্বপ্ন, সেই স্বপ্ন ধ্বংস হয়ে যাবে। আমরা এ দেশের মানুষ যারা আজকে ৫০ বছর পরে স্বাধীনতার সুবর্ণজয়ন্তী পালন করি, আমরা আশা করেছিলাম গণতান্ত্রিক দেশ পাব। আমরা আশা করেছিলাম, অর্থনৈতিক সমৃদ্ধি এখানে আসবে। সব কিছুকে এই আওয়ামী লীগ তাদের চুরি, ডাকাতি এবং লোভের কারণে ধ্বংস করে দিয়েছে। কর্তৃত্ববাদী শাসক সব ধ্বংস করে দিয়েছে। বিচার ব্যবস্থাকে ধ্বংস করেছে, ব্যাংকিং ব্যবস্থা একদম রসাতলে চলে গেছে। এর থেকে দেশকে আমাদের টেনে তুলতে হবে।
তিনি বলেন, বিএনপি হচ্ছে সেই দল, যে দল জনগণের দল। যে দল জনগণকে স্বপ্ন দেখায়। নিঃসন্দেহে আমরা আন্দোলনে জয়লাভ করে, যদি সরকার পতন করতে পারি আমরা অবশ্যই সত্যিকার অর্থে দেশকে জনগণের রাষ্ট্রে পরিণত করবো। আমাদের শপথ নিতে হবে, আমরা সবাই ভয়াবহ, দানব, ফ্যাসিস্ট সরকারের পতনে একদফা এক দাবি।

হাজার বছর আগে খনা বলে গেছেন, রাজার দোষে রাজ্য নষ্ট, প্রজা কষ্ট পায়। এই যে আমরা কষ্ট পাচ্ছি, এর জন্য দায়ী শেখ হাসিনার সরকার। হীরক রাজার দেশে আপনারা দেখেছেন, অত্যাচারি ফ্যাসিস্ট সরকারকে থামাতে হলে দড়ি ধরে মারো টান, রাজা হবে খানখান। আসুন আমরা সেই লক্ষ্যে এক হয়ে দড়ি ধরে মারি টান। মারি ধাক্কা, এই সরকারের পতন হবে—বলেন ফখরুল।

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Pull the rope, the replica of the king will be in pieces: Fakhrul*


The Star Online reports
Saturday, July 30, 2022 03:21 PM
Photo: Collected
" style="box-sizing: inherit;">phkhrul.jpg

Photo: Collected
BNP Secretary General Mirza Fakhrul Islam Alamgir called upon the countrymen to unite in the fall of the Awami League government and said, "You have seen in the land of the diamond king (a Satyajit Ray movie), if you want to stop the tyrannical fascist government, pull the rope and the king will be in pieces." Let's pull the rope together for that goal. Treatment of shock, this government will fall.

He said this at a protest rally organized in front of the National Press Club on Saturday afternoon in protest against electricity load shedding and energy mismanagement.

Dhaka Metropolitan South BNP organized this program.

Fakhrul said, pull the rope, the king will be in pieces. If this government is in power then the dream of this country will be destroyed. We the people of this country who celebrate the golden jubilee of independence today after 50 years, we hoped to get a democratic country. We hoped that economic prosperity would come here. Everything has been destroyed by this Awami League because of their theft, robbery and greed. Authoritarian rulers have destroyed everything. Destroyed the judicial system, the banking system went into the abyss. We have to pull the country out of this.

He said, BNP is the party, which is the party of the people. The party that makes people dream. Undoubtedly, if we win the movement, if we can bring down the government, we will truly make the country a people's state. We must take an oath, we are all one to demand the fall of the horrible, monstrous, fascist regime.

A thousand years ago, the kingdom is ruined because of the king, the people suffer. Sheikh Hasina's government is responsible for the fact that we are suffering. You have seen in the land of Hirak Raja (a Satyajit Ray movie), if you want to stop the tyrannical fascist government, pull the rope, the king will be in pieces. Let's pull the rope together for that goal. Let's apply shock, this government will fall - said Fakhrul.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

@Joe Shearer dada লোকজ সংস্কৃতির অংশ লোকজ-সংগীত....






This one is originally from Sylhet I believe....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

THE GRANDEUR OF IT ALL​_by_ RUBAB NAYEEM KHAN
_*Rubab Nayeem Khan converses with Sigma Mehdi and Shezan Shams and learns how they’ve managed to offer 360-degree solutions to their customers for their special events efficiently and effortlessly all year round.*_​







What began as a passion project for Sigma Mehdi in 2001 has now evolved into a larger than life entity in the wedding industry of Bangladesh. Today, the country’s most lauded event management brand, Sygmaz branches out its services from decor and card printing to providing a delectable array of wedding dishes beyond the traditional plate of kacchi and roast through S&S Cuisineurs, their exclusive in-house catering services.

Having started off spontaneously, Sygmaz was initially a decor company – “It was something we randomly did, and after doing two or three events we noticed there’s a demand in the market,” recalls Sigma. In the first two years the company had quite a slow start but over time, the scale of the events started getting bigger. “When we started out, the wedding industry didn’t have the support of the internet let alone Facebook, and our cutting-edge was being creative. After that, Facebook came into the picture and people were more exposed to what we had been doing and that played a big role in the expansion of the industry,” she confided.



> “I DIDN’T PLAN FOR IT, NOR DID I EXPECT TO BE RUNNING SO MANY COMPANIES AT THE SAME TIME. TO BE HONEST, I BELIEVE ALLAH IS THE REAL PLANNER, AND WHILE I DON’T KNOW WHERE I’LL BE IN FIVE YEARS, BUT WHAT I DO KNOW IS THAT I’LL PUT MY TRUST IN HIM AND GO WITH THE FLOW, WHEREVER HE TAKES ME.”​






















Taking the first few years to rise to the top, Sygmaz played a very significant role in the expansion of the wedding industry till date. At the same time, people’s exposure to the internet was growing, and upon hitting the curve, Sygmaz also shot up to the top in an ever-evolving industry. “During that time frame, every other year, there was one client or the other who wanted to do more than what everybody else was doing; these people played a key role in our growth,” she says. Her husband Shezan, who is also an integral part of the company says “At a certain point we noticed clients were drawing inspiration from international weddings. So, we decided to work on a side project designing invitation cards, which started off as S&S Inkvitations. After launching that, we were able to incorporate the wedding themes and designs that clients expected from us.”

The duo confided that their seamless executions come with a lot of work and they always do their homework and some more to deliver to their clients the happily ever after they yearn for. “We had never operated printing machines, nor did we have an idea as to who will be producing particular cards in the factory, which person will be specializing in making boxes. Hence, the level of quality that we’ve introduced for cards in this printing industry is yet to be surpassed even today,” emphasizes Sigma.







To be a company that prioritises quality and originality over everything else means thinking on your feet and delivering on time. And considering their track record in the market, Sygmaz does so and more, ensuring that clients are able to plan and execute their dream wedding to perfection.



> IT OCCURED TO ME THAT IF I CAN’T KEEP THE PRODUCTION UNDER MY CONTROL THEN I WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO CONTROL THE QUALITY. AND THAT’S WHEN S&S CUISINEURS WAS BORN.​



However, even for them, the challenges are tenfold. They believe the key to their success is having a structured company. “Having an infrastructure in place allows me be more creative and have more control over quality. The staff working for us are all paid a fixed salary and we don’t hire random workers readily available in the market. Our workers recieve a certain level of training which is why they know particular ways to set flowers, to check whether or not the two ends of a tablecloth are equal before being laid out,” she shares.

Even their card and catering companies follow suit – all the chefs as well as the workers for the factory are full-time employees. Addressing the nature of their operations, Sigma adds, “If we’d not thought about establishing the factory and just conducted sales and outsourced the work then we wouldn’t have been able to maintain quality. From the creativity aspect as well, we have an in-house team consisting of professional designers just for cards.”













But despite having an army of trained staff and uniquely organised operations, Sigma Mehdi still does take it upon herself to be present in all aspects of operations – from training workers to ensuring that clients’demands are being met from the first meet to the final delivery.

“Training these workers requires my presence at all times. To maintain the quality upto my standards, I need to be present from the very first client meeting to the last one. Same thing applies when designers are working with the cards or at the carpenters at the worksites; my presence is very essential and I don’t compromise. I take on the stress and lose a lot of sleep, but somehow I manage to pull it off by the grace of Allah,” she says confidently.



> “FROM THE SWEETS TO THE BOXES, ALL PRODUCTION FOR THE DIVINE DEVOUR ARE MADE IN-HOUSE BY OUR OWN WORKERS AND CHEFS WHICH ENABLED ALL THE EMPLOYEES IN THE COMPANY TO KEEP WORKING FULL-TIME.”​



With years of experience under their belt, the couple’s latest brainchild came in the form of S&S Cuisineurs, a company that’s reinventing the way food is cooked, presented and served at events.

While discussing the inspiration behind this venture, Sigma explained how she felt that the nature of catering services generally seen at weddings in Bangladesh, have maintained a standard practice for a long time. She noticed that while the level and quality of decor has changed drastically over the years in the wedding industry, food on the other hand remains stuck at offering the same traditional kacchi biryani over and over again.

To expand their horizons in terms of offering exceptional culinary experiences, the couple visited weddings abroad, where they observed that food indeed has a big impact on the experience of an event. “When you enter the venue, you’re greeted with a welcome mocktail; then after a while you can nibble on some appetizers. There’s usually a variety of counters to choose from where you can ask the chef what he’s offering that night. It’s an interactive experience with food which wasn’t offered at any event in Bangladesh,” she explained.




















For Sigma and Shezan, the main incentive of offering food was to provide the totality of the wedding experience and to enhance it. “At first we thought of creating this experience with the help of those who are already in the catering business. We tried creating that experience while keeping to our standards, but in the end it didn’t really work. It occured to me that if I can’t keep the production under my control then I would not be able to control the quality. And that’s when S&S Cuisineurs was born,” Sigma elaborated. “The in-house chefs we have hired full-time now are specialized in both the traditional Indian-Bangladeshi and western cuisine, and are very skilled in their trade,”



> “THE LEVEL OF QUALITY THAT WE’VE INTRODUCED FOR CARDS IN THIS PRINTING INDUSTRY IS YET TO BE SURPASSED EVEN TODAY”​



So naturally, their catering line too excelled and became yet another venture that made waves in the market, enough for them to launch the first pop-up buffet restaurant in the country, Garden Gourmet, and then their product line, Diving Devours.

When asked about the inspiration behind these new ventures, Sigma and Shezan elaborated on how when their business operations took a backseat after the country was hit by the COVID-19 crisis, they were in a conundrum. “If people didn’t host any weddings, we wouldn’t be able to carry out decor services; without big events, there would be no need for invitation cards or catering services either. We didn’t want to terminate our employees, especially since we took the time and effort to train them.

We also understood that the pandemic is here to stay. Then realization dawned on us that during COVID-19 no one would want to dine at an indoor restaurant, and given that we already had the expertise and infrastructure for catering and creating ambiant spaces, so why not introduce an outdoor restaurant? In a way, Garden Gourmet is an amalgamation of the two companies,” explained Sigma. She emphasised that the idea was born purely from the pressures of the pandemic and not drawn from global concepts elsewhere.

“Also, the food and services provided by S&S Cuisineurs has only been experienced by our niche clientele and their guest list; Garden Gourmet has helped inform those beyond this list as well. This initiative has hepled demonstrate the style and types of cuisines we can offer in an event or in an outdoor setting on a much bigger scale,” Shezan added.

Shezan concurs that this survival plan turned out to be so successful that it has now given them the confidence to launch the second season of Garden Gourmet with a new design, menu and venue.











Amidst the growing popularity of their catering line, the nation was hit with the second wave of COVID-19, just when things were starting to look up. So the duo had to seek yet another mode of survival. They noticed that the section for sweets in Garden Gourmet had gained popularity among the guests and quickly became a much sought after segment of their catering services. “Our sweets are made exclusively with mawa or ghee,” Shezan revealed, “and the laddoo and halwa recipes we have are not common or similar to other shops in town. Therefore, we decided to launch a retail product line called Divine Devour, to cater to the growing demand for gourmet desserts.

As always, the couple carefully did their research and their due diligence paid off. “From the sweets to the boxes, all production for Divine Devour are made in-house by our own workers and chefs which enabled all the employees in the company to keep working full-time,” Sigma added.

For a company like Garden Gourmet to operate in December for 90 days, alongside Sygmaz and S&S Cuisineurs, during the busiest season for weddings sounds like a daunting task. But Sigma and Shezan walked us through their operations, reassuring that each venture is run like a tight ship where there’s no room for mismanagement.

In this regard, Shezan, who is in charge of running Garden Gourmet, informs that they share their responsibilities and with proper planning and delegation of duties, they have it all under control. “We have a kitchen setup comprising of almost 5000 square feet, complete with dedicated staff for Garden Gourmet. So it’s all about aligning your workload, seamless management and delivering the work on time,” he says.

“Even though essentially we’re one company, we have separate operations teams for management and manpower. The infrastructure of each brand is independent which makes the work easy for us,” Sigma continued.







As the dynamic duo carries on providing top tier services in not just decor and card printing, but also in catering, we wonder as to what more they have in the pipelines. Reflecting on their journey thus far, Sigma shared that it was collaborating with Shezan in 2014 that eventually paved the way for her to have come so far. She believes that the partnership is what made them grow to the next level. Shezan feels that their success can also be attributed to a few special clients and their out-of-the-box requirements which has served as a stepping stone for them to be creative and move forward beyond the ordinary. “Their support has helped us come this far. We want our consistency to follow and keep advancing in an upward trend,” he expresses.

When Sigma started working in 2001, she had no idea that she’d be here today. “I didn’t plan for it, nor did I expect to be running so many companies at the same time. To be honest, I believe Allah is the real planner, and while I don’t know where I’ll be in five years, but what I do know is that I’ll put my trust in Him and go with the flow, wherever He takes me.”

_*Wardrobe and Accessories: Personal*_​_*Photographs: Rony Rezaul*_​_*MUA: Kaneez*_​


----------



## Bilal9

DATE- IN-A-BOX​_It’s that time of the year again! Load up on Cupid’s golden arrows and spread the love this Valentine’s Day with ISHO’s Date-in-a-Box. Start the day with a romantic gesture of breakfast in bed, scoot in close for a warm evening with your favourite movie, and celebrate your love over an intimate candlelight dinner. This year, ISHO’s newly unveiled Date-in-a-Box is sure to make your Valentine’s Day the most memorable one, right in the safety and comfort of your home._​





​*BREAKFAST IN BED*
ISHO takes simple gestures like breakfast in bed to the next level. Present an exquisite spread of your favourite breakfast items in a range of elegantly designed plates and bowls, and serve them on a cute, dark breakfast tray. The combination of freshly baked croissants, fresh fruits and coffee will set the theme for the most romantic day of the year.




*DATE-IN-A-BOX BREAKFAST*
Grey Ceramic Side Plates, Dark Breakfast Tray, Kantet Navy Mug (Set of Two), Ribbet Green Small Bowl (Set of Two), Posate Silver Cutlery (Set of Two)
​





*DINNER*
Very few things in the world can be as intimate as a candlelight dinner at home. Leave it to ISHO to provide the essentials you need to plan and execute every tiny aspect of your perfect dinner. Use black ceramic dinner plates to set the tone of the night. Ensure the drinks are served on fancy wine glasses with golden cutleries to enhance the regal ambience.




*DATE-IN-A-BOX DINNER*
Black Ceramic Dinner Plates, Black Ceramics Side Plates, Navigli Black Candle Stand, Golden Cutlery (Set of Two), Svelte Red Wine Glass, Esterilla Red Table Runner and Placemat Set






*MOVIE*
One movie? That’s just a regular Thursday night. Pick your faves and set up the living room for a rom-com marathon! Make sure to have plenty of cosy cushions, throws, popcorn, hot beverages and your top films all queued up and ready to go.






*DATE-IN-A-BOX MOVIE*
Leaf Bowls, Black Ceramic Mug (Set of Two), Filt White Throw, Elliot Pink Cushion Cover

Website : ishobd
Facebook : ishobd
Instagram : ishobd

_*Models: Safa Kabir, Nibir Adnan Nahid*_​_*Decor and Furniture: ISHO*_​_*Wardrobe: Klubhaus*_​_*Makeover: AURA Beauty Lounge*_​_*Coordination: Ansa Tasfiha Suhi*_​


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Rushd Alam

Sur


Bilal9 said:


> THE GRANDEUR OF IT ALL​_by_ RUBAB NAYEEM KHAN
> _*Rubab Nayeem Khan converses with Sigma Mehdi and Shezan Shams and learns how they’ve managed to offer 360-degree solutions to their customers for their special events efficiently and effortlessly all year round.*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What began as a passion project for Sigma Mehdi in 2001 has now evolved into a larger than life entity in the wedding industry of Bangladesh. Today, the country’s most lauded event management brand, Sygmaz branches out its services from decor and card printing to providing a delectable array of wedding dishes beyond the traditional plate of kacchi and roast through S&S Cuisineurs, their exclusive in-house catering services.
> 
> Having started off spontaneously, Sygmaz was initially a decor company – “It was something we randomly did, and after doing two or three events we noticed there’s a demand in the market,” recalls Sigma. In the first two years the company had quite a slow start but over time, the scale of the events started getting bigger. “When we started out, the wedding industry didn’t have the support of the internet let alone Facebook, and our cutting-edge was being creative. After that, Facebook came into the picture and people were more exposed to what we had been doing and that played a big role in the expansion of the industry,” she confided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 867480
> 
> 
> Taking the first few years to rise to the top, Sygmaz played a very significant role in the expansion of the wedding industry till date. At the same time, people’s exposure to the internet was growing, and upon hitting the curve, Sygmaz also shot up to the top in an ever-evolving industry. “During that time frame, every other year, there was one client or the other who wanted to do more than what everybody else was doing; these people played a key role in our growth,” she says. Her husband Shezan, who is also an integral part of the company says “At a certain point we noticed clients were drawing inspiration from international weddings. So, we decided to work on a side project designing invitation cards, which started off as S&S Inkvitations. After launching that, we were able to incorporate the wedding themes and designs that clients expected from us.”
> 
> The duo confided that their seamless executions come with a lot of work and they always do their homework and some more to deliver to their clients the happily ever after they yearn for. “We had never operated printing machines, nor did we have an idea as to who will be producing particular cards in the factory, which person will be specializing in making boxes. Hence, the level of quality that we’ve introduced for cards in this printing industry is yet to be surpassed even today,” emphasizes Sigma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be a company that prioritises quality and originality over everything else means thinking on your feet and delivering on time. And considering their track record in the market, Sygmaz does so and more, ensuring that clients are able to plan and execute their dream wedding to perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> However, even for them, the challenges are tenfold. They believe the key to their success is having a structured company. “Having an infrastructure in place allows me be more creative and have more control over quality. The staff working for us are all paid a fixed salary and we don’t hire random workers readily available in the market. Our workers recieve a certain level of training which is why they know particular ways to set flowers, to check whether or not the two ends of a tablecloth are equal before being laid out,” she shares.
> 
> Even their card and catering companies follow suit – all the chefs as well as the workers for the factory are full-time employees. Addressing the nature of their operations, Sigma adds, “If we’d not thought about establishing the factory and just conducted sales and outsourced the work then we wouldn’t have been able to maintain quality. From the creativity aspect as well, we have an in-house team consisting of professional designers just for cards.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But despite having an army of trained staff and uniquely organised operations, Sigma Mehdi still does take it upon herself to be present in all aspects of operations – from training workers to ensuring that clients’demands are being met from the first meet to the final delivery.
> 
> “Training these workers requires my presence at all times. To maintain the quality upto my standards, I need to be present from the very first client meeting to the last one. Same thing applies when designers are working with the cards or at the carpenters at the worksites; my presence is very essential and I don’t compromise. I take on the stress and lose a lot of sleep, but somehow I manage to pull it off by the grace of Allah,” she says confidently.
> 
> 
> 
> With years of experience under their belt, the couple’s latest brainchild came in the form of S&S Cuisineurs, a company that’s reinventing the way food is cooked, presented and served at events.
> 
> While discussing the inspiration behind this venture, Sigma explained how she felt that the nature of catering services generally seen at weddings in Bangladesh, have maintained a standard practice for a long time. She noticed that while the level and quality of decor has changed drastically over the years in the wedding industry, food on the other hand remains stuck at offering the same traditional kacchi biryani over and over again.
> 
> To expand their horizons in terms of offering exceptional culinary experiences, the couple visited weddings abroad, where they observed that food indeed has a big impact on the experience of an event. “When you enter the venue, you’re greeted with a welcome mocktail; then after a while you can nibble on some appetizers. There’s usually a variety of counters to choose from where you can ask the chef what he’s offering that night. It’s an interactive experience with food which wasn’t offered at any event in Bangladesh,” she explained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sigma and Shezan, the main incentive of offering food was to provide the totality of the wedding experience and to enhance it. “At first we thought of creating this experience with the help of those who are already in the catering business. We tried creating that experience while keeping to our standards, but in the end it didn’t really work. It occured to me that if I can’t keep the production under my control then I would not be able to control the quality. And that’s when S&S Cuisineurs was born,” Sigma elaborated. “The in-house chefs we have hired full-time now are specialized in both the traditional Indian-Bangladeshi and western cuisine, and are very skilled in their trade,”
> 
> 
> 
> So naturally, their catering line too excelled and became yet another venture that made waves in the market, enough for them to launch the first pop-up buffet restaurant in the country, Garden Gourmet, and then their product line, Diving Devours.
> 
> When asked about the inspiration behind these new ventures, Sigma and Shezan elaborated on how when their business operations took a backseat after the country was hit by the COVID-19 crisis, they were in a conundrum. “If people didn’t host any weddings, we wouldn’t be able to carry out decor services; without big events, there would be no need for invitation cards or catering services either. We didn’t want to terminate our employees, especially since we took the time and effort to train them.
> 
> We also understood that the pandemic is here to stay. Then realization dawned on us that during COVID-19 no one would want to dine at an indoor restaurant, and given that we already had the expertise and infrastructure for catering and creating ambiant spaces, so why not introduce an outdoor restaurant? In a way, Garden Gourmet is an amalgamation of the two companies,” explained Sigma. She emphasised that the idea was born purely from the pressures of the pandemic and not drawn from global concepts elsewhere.
> 
> “Also, the food and services provided by S&S Cuisineurs has only been experienced by our niche clientele and their guest list; Garden Gourmet has helped inform those beyond this list as well. This initiative has hepled demonstrate the style and types of cuisines we can offer in an event or in an outdoor setting on a much bigger scale,” Shezan added.
> 
> Shezan concurs that this survival plan turned out to be so successful that it has now given them the confidence to launch the second season of Garden Gourmet with a new design, menu and venue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amidst the growing popularity of their catering line, the nation was hit with the second wave of COVID-19, just when things were starting to look up. So the duo had to seek yet another mode of survival. They noticed that the section for sweets in Garden Gourmet had gained popularity among the guests and quickly became a much sought after segment of their catering services. “Our sweets are made exclusively with mawa or ghee,” Shezan revealed, “and the laddoo and halwa recipes we have are not common or similar to other shops in town. Therefore, we decided to launch a retail product line called Divine Devour, to cater to the growing demand for gourmet desserts.
> 
> As always, the couple carefully did their research and their due diligence paid off. “From the sweets to the boxes, all production for Divine Devour are made in-house by our own workers and chefs which enabled all the employees in the company to keep working full-time,” Sigma added.
> 
> For a company like Garden Gourmet to operate in December for 90 days, alongside Sygmaz and S&S Cuisineurs, during the busiest season for weddings sounds like a daunting task. But Sigma and Shezan walked us through their operations, reassuring that each venture is run like a tight ship where there’s no room for mismanagement.
> 
> In this regard, Shezan, who is in charge of running Garden Gourmet, informs that they share their responsibilities and with proper planning and delegation of duties, they have it all under control. “We have a kitchen setup comprising of almost 5000 square feet, complete with dedicated staff for Garden Gourmet. So it’s all about aligning your workload, seamless management and delivering the work on time,” he says.
> 
> “Even though essentially we’re one company, we have separate operations teams for management and manpower. The infrastructure of each brand is independent which makes the work easy for us,” Sigma continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the dynamic duo carries on providing top tier services in not just decor and card printing, but also in catering, we wonder as to what more they have in the pipelines. Reflecting on their journey thus far, Sigma shared that it was collaborating with Shezan in 2014 that eventually paved the way for her to have come so far. She believes that the partnership is what made them grow to the next level. Shezan feels that their success can also be attributed to a few special clients and their out-of-the-box requirements which has served as a stepping stone for them to be creative and move forward beyond the ordinary. “Their support has helped us come this far. We want our consistency to follow and keep advancing in an upward trend,” he expresses.
> 
> When Sigma started working in 2001, she had no idea that she’d be here today. “I didn’t plan for it, nor did I expect to be running so many companies at the same time. To be honest, I believe Allah is the real planner, and while I don’t know where I’ll be in five years, but what I do know is that I’ll put my trust in Him and go with the flow, wherever He takes me.”
> 
> _*Wardrobe and Accessories: Personal*_​_*Photographs: Rony Rezaul*_​_*MUA: Kaneez*_​


Surgery koira toh ai mohila bollywood naika hoye gase pura


----------



## Bilal9

Rushd Alam said:


> Sur
> Surgery koira toh ai mohila bollywood naika hoye gase pura



Shob-e poishar khela....


----------



## Rushd Alam

Bilal9 said:


> Shob-e poishar khela....


Hahahahha. Amaro poisa hoile bhuri komai felbo insallah


----------



## Bilal9

Rushd Alam said:


> Hahahahha. Amaro poisa hoile bhuri komai felbo insallah



Chheleder surgey chharao upai aasey, meyeder thekey metabolic rate onek beshi. 

Ektu hatley daurailey thik hoye jai. Or use the treadmills.

Poor women have no choice.

After a certain age, they have no option except plastic surgery and Botox.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Darbesh reminiscing about Shaheed Sheikh Kamal of Rakkhi Bahini yesterday.


----------



## Bilal9

Solemn Tribute to Japanese members of the Dhaka Metro Design Project lost during the Holy Artisan Tragedy. 

WE WILL TRULY NEVER FORGET.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Ministry of Foreign Affairs has their new building in the Agargaon area....






And this was the old MOFA Building dating from WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Ministry of Foreign Affairs has their new building in the Agargaon area....
> 
> View attachment 868615
> 
> 
> And this was the old MOFA Building dating from WWII
> View attachment 868616



Is the old building demolished? I hope they have kept it for the heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Is the old building demolished? I hope they have kept it for the heritage.



I hope they will. Too many memories. Unless the building is unfit structurally for daily business...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> Four young women from four countries (including Wasfia Nazreen of Bangladesh) scale the peak of K2 in Pakistan.



Congrats to Wasfiya. One thing though. Is wearing a nose ring in that environment safe ?



Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 866251
> 
> 
> Directorate General of Family Planning started to distribute micronutrient powder to various slam areas of Bangladesh for free.



What for !!!


----------



## Bilal9

jamahir said:


> Congrats to Wasfiya. One thing though. Is wearing a nose ring in that environment safe ?



I am sure she'd have taken it off if the cold metal against the skin bothered her.

This has been her trademark for a while...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

jamahir said:


> What for !!!


To combat nutrition deficiency...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> To combat nutrition deficiency...



In that case eggs are the best thing. Egg is the best food, full of nutrients and easily digested. I was 45 kgs once and started eating two egg parathas a day and within three months my weight became 75 kgs.

In India previous government system had made egg - unfortunately one egg only - to be provided to school students as part of the free mid-day meals in government schools but Hindutvadi state governments and some naive state governments gave contract for those meals to that irrational Hindutvadi organization Akshaya Patra ( food wing of the Hare Krishna movement ISKCON ) which did the criminal thing of *not* providing even one egg to the students. Result, malnutrition including lack of brain development.

So BD governance should provide the easily obtained eggs instead of making big effort in making the powder and packaging it in plastic.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

jamahir said:


> In that case eggs are the best thing. Egg is the best food, full of nutrients and easily digested. I was 45 kgs once and started eating two egg parathas a day and within three months my weight became 75 kgs.
> 
> In India previous government system had made egg - unfortunately one egg only - to be provided to school students as part of the free mid-day meals in government schools but Hindutvadi state governments and some naive state governments gave contract for those meals to that irrational Hindutvadi organization Akshaya Patra ( food wing of the Hare Krishna movement ISKCON ) which did the criminal thing of *not* providing even one egg to the students. Result, malnutrition including lack of brain development.
> 
> So BD governance should provide the easily obtained eggs instead of making big effort in making the powder and packaging it in plastic.


Eggs are affordable in Bangladesh. 10 Taka per piece (Farmed chicken). Every rickshaw puller can afford this I believe. This micro nutrition powder is freely distributed to fortify other foods they eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Eggs are affordable in Bangladesh. 10 Taka per piece (Farmed chicken). Every rickshaw puller can afford this I believe.



Then good. Every person in every family should have two eggs at least three days a week.



Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> This micro nutrition powder is freely distributed to fortify other foods they eat.



Good. So is it to be had with milk ( like Horlicks ) or water ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

jamahir said:


> Good. So is it to be had with milk ( like Horlicks ) or water ?


Goes with everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Diamond Aviation Austria employed ferry pilot Micke Lang to ferry flight one of two DA42 from the factory to Bangkok. Went from Austria to Thailand via Greece (Heraklion), Egypt (Hurghada), UAE (Fujairah), Pakistan (Karachi), India (Nagpur), Bangladesh (Chittagong). then BKK. Quite a trip.

I was appalled by the Chittagong ground controller and his command of English (seems to have an IQ of about 3). Honestly, where do they find these semi-educated idiots? ATC guy from Chittagong was OK. Look at the ATC and Ground Control people in Thailand/Pakistan/India for comparison......SMH. Except for Nagpur, one idiot ATC guy there too.

Here only subcontinent legs listed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I was literally ROFLMAO at this, @Nergal bhai take a look. 

I think this Elias Hossain guy is a genius, but I seriously wish him a long life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> I was literally ROFLMAO at this, @Nergal bhai take a look.
> 
> I think this Elias Hossain guy is a genius, but I seriously wish him a long life.


@Bilal9 Bhai , first part of first video is very much entertaining ; specially the bangla language by BAL MP is terrible! 

Later the dirty songs of Maulana ( since she claims that, she read the whole Quran and every Hadith books!) Mamtaz will make any person with little mind literally puke!

However I agree with almost all information given in these two videos!

So finally look at my new signature! This is actually the development of BAL govt! I'm convinced now!

I see that @bluesky wasn't totally wrong when he talked about the debt of Bangladesh!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nergal said:


> @Bilal9 Bhai , first part of first video is very much entertaining ; specially the bangla language by BAL MP is terrible!
> 
> Later the dirty songs of Maulana ( since he read the whole Quran and every Hadith books!) Mamtaz will make any person with little mind literally puke!
> 
> However I agree with almost all information given in these two videos!
> 
> So finally look at my new signature! This is actually the development of BAL govt! I'm convinced now!
> 
> I see that @bluesky wasn't totally wrong when he talked about the debt of Bangladesh!



Yes - I think some of the chetona guys may not like @bluesky bhai at all because he is a bit forthright. 

He is frustrated as a patriot which is the reason his delivery comes out rough sometimes. Ki bolen @bluesky bhai?  

Great signature of yours by the way. We should attribute "rin kore ghee khawa" (borrowing money to consume ghee) comment to @bluesky bhai.

I think he started saying it first though it is a common Bengali proverb.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Look at how Sanghis know how to take, take and take and *never GIVE!





*

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Just Bizarre...


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> I was literally ROFLMAO at this, @Nergal bhai take a look.
> 
> I think this Elias Hossain guy is a genius, but I seriously wish him a long life.


Now, it is time for people to watch what Dr. Reza Kibria has to say on the IMF loan application by our GoB. He worked for many years in the IMF and knows very well the procedures that this organization follows before granting a loan.

But, my question is why a great economy BD needs even an IMF bailout? Are not BD's Bankvaults full of $39 billion dollars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Look at this DW special streamed a few hours ago where Dr. Reza Kibria was also present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wergeland

Bhaira lona Ilish khan keo?
Its probably my favourite BD dish.
My mom always used to make the best lona ilish in the old days, hatora as we call it in Chadpur and Noakhali. Very tasteful and with tons of dried chili. Only need a small portion to flavour a huge meal of bhat. Afterwards a huge mug of water is mandatory.

Btw someone stole our new window for my dads new home in rural BD. It was made of polycabonate sheets imported from China and cost us a fortune to create. That bugger of a thief who stole it probably will dismantle it and sell the alu-frame pieces as scrap for 200 taka or something. A tragi-comic incident really. Luckily the thief only got away with couple windows before a neighbor chased him away, making him run into the jungle in the dark of night.

Back to lona ilish; i bought three ilish in Oslo in April and my mom cut them in pieces and salted it. But they are not of Chandpur ilish quality; its from Myanmar (yes i know) from what i could figure from the label.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Spoiler alert - this is not the DW interview, but Salimullah Khan does deliver a good monologue...


----------



## leonblack08

I think it's time to rename this thread to "Chill Heaven thread". 

Alga Momen literally had a "Kos ki Momin?" moment!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

leonblack08 said:


> I think it's time to rename this thread to "Chill Heaven thread".
> 
> Alga Momen literally had a "Kos ki Momin?" moment!


@leonblack08 bhai , some expats should return to Bangladesh , specially @UKBengali ! Since Bangladesh was decaled Jannah , so what they are doing in foreign countries? They should return and called themselves as "Jannat basi/ জান্নাতবাসী"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Nergal bhai - is this guy still alive?

For those who don't read Bengali, the captions below say Thursday, Friday and Saturday (Friday is a holiday in Bangladesh during which communal prayers take place).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> @Nergal bhai - is this guy still alive?
> 
> View attachment 870742


@Bilal9 , জানি না ভাই! একে আসলে ফলো করি না। ইউটিউব বা ফেসবুকে কিভাবে যেন মাঝে মাঝে চলে আসে, ওইভাবেই কয়েকবার দেখেছিলাম। একটা নাচ অবশ্য ভালই লেগেছিল!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## VikingRaider

leonblack08 said:


> I think it's time to rename this thread to "Chill Heaven thread".
> 
> Alga Momen literally had a "Kos ki Momin?" moment!


@leonblack08 ,bhaijan , head line ta dekhen! Desher name ta Amar pochhondo hoise!

@Bilal9 Bhai , ki Kon?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

I miss KoiyaDimu Television......some of the episodes were just bizarre, bordering on incredible...


----------



## Bilal9

Some of the impressions are just near perfect....


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Fifth graders brainwashed in Bangladesh....who can 'wing' sycophancy at that age....


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

চলুন চীন যাই - Dhaka to China Tour || Guangzhou - Hangzhou Travel Vlog

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

I pissed off Chinese members of this forum on Uyghur Issue...


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> I pissed off Chinese members of this forum on Uyghur Issue...


What's the problem with Uighurs?


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> What's the problem with Uighurs?


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


>


Tesla inc opens new showroom in China's Xinjiang region | World News | English News | WION | Urumqi






"The Uygur problem"? of course. The question is why are they rich?


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> Tesla inc opens new showroom in China's Xinjiang region | World News | English News | WION | Urumqi


So?


GreatHanWarrior said:


> "The Uygur problem"? of course. The question is why are they rich?


Who is rich?


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> So?
> 
> Who is rich?


I said ~ Uighurs are richer than you. Uighurs are more advanced than you. It's hard to understand?


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> Uighurs are richer than you. Uighurs are more advanced than you


Verified by whom?


GreatHanWarrior said:


> It's hard to understand?


Yes.


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> So?
> 
> Who is rich?





Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Verified by whom?
> 
> Yes.


You can try to refute. Xinjiang is the richest region in Central Asia, South Asia and West Asia.

Xinjiang has the most advanced technology in Central Asia, South Asia and West Asia.

Please.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> You can try to refute. Xinjiang is the richest region in Central Asia, South Asia and West Asia.
> 
> Xinjiang has the most advanced technology in Central Asia, South Asia and West Asia.
> 
> Please.


I will not refute your claim if you don't refute that China is committing Uyghur Genocide. Ok?


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Who told me what "issue" this Uighur woman has?








Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> I will not refute your claim if you don't refute that China is committing Uyghur Genocide. Ok?


oh. China is genocide against Uighurs....

This is a genocide area.


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> I will not refute your claim if you don't refute that China is committing Uyghur Genocide. Ok?


OK. OK. I acknowledge China's genocide against Uighurs. Now. Please acknowledge that the "genocide area" is the richest in Central Asia, South Asia and West Asia.

Walking in the "genocide area". See how the real "genocide" is going on.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> Who told me what "issue" this Uighur woman has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh. China is genocide against Uighurs....
> 
> This is a genocide area.





GreatHanWarrior said:


> OK. OK. I acknowledge China's genocide against Uighurs. Now. Please acknowledge that the "genocide area" is the richest in Central Asia, South Asia and West Asia.
> 
> Walking in the "genocide area". See how the real "genocide" is going on.


You should know that these crafted videos means nothing. Neither they answers anything about Uyghur Genocide.

And, as you have accepted Uyghur Genocide we have nothing else to discuss.


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> You should know that these crafted videos means nothing. Neither they answers anything about Uyghur Genocide.
> 
> And, as you have accepted Uyghur Genocide we have nothing else to discuss.


You invent a question "Uyghurs are being genocide". Then ask me to admit the problem you invented.

OK, I admit that Uyghurs are being genocide. or you tell me Uyghurs are being massacred. OK. I believe you.

But Uyghurs are really richer than you.

Why don't you admit this fact?

Look. You don't even argue that Uighurs are richer than you.

So you think you edit, make, crop some news, videos, pictures. this allows you to "invent everything"?

Then you ask: why didn't you answer my question?

We should not believe the video of walking in Xinjiang. We have to trust you and the BBC?

emmmm....... Yes. Uyghurs are being genocide! but. Uyghurs are really richer than you.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> You invent a question "Uyghurs are being genocide". Then ask me to admit the problem you invented.
> 
> OK, I admit that Uyghurs are being genocide. or you tell me Uyghurs are being massacred. OK. I believe you.
> 
> But Uyghurs are really richer than you.
> 
> Why don't you admit this fact?
> 
> Look. You don't even argue that Uighurs are richer than you.
> 
> So you think you edit, make, crop some news, videos, pictures. this allows you to "invent everything"?
> 
> Then you ask: why didn't you answer my question?
> 
> We should not believe the video of walking in Xinjiang. We have to trust you and the BBC?
> 
> emmmm....... Yes. Uyghurs are being genocide! but. Uyghurs are really richer than you.


God knows what you're trying to say.

Uyghur Genocide is a fact. Agreed by credible Human Rights organizations.

Uyghurs can be richer than Qataris that doesn't make Uyghur Genocide less punishable offense. And your calim of Uyghurs being richer than us is just another non verifiable claim.

Nobody will believe any non verified news or claims out of a communist country. Everything is censored there...


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> God knows what you're trying to say.
> 
> Uyghur Genocide is a fact. Agreed by credible Human Rights organizations.
> 
> Uyghurs can be richer than Qataris that doesn't make Uyghur Genocide less punishable offense. And your calim of Uyghurs being richer than us is just another non verifiable claim.
> 
> Nobody will believe any non verified news or claims out of a communist country. Everything is censored there...


wait. "Credible human rights organizations". Are they also in Syria, Libya, Afghanistan.....................？？

The great "credible human rights organization" never paid attention to suicide bombs?

"Credible human rights organization" declares: the Uighurs were genocide... just like the North American Indians??

You said the Uyghurs were genocide. You said you can't substantiate the claim that the Uyghurs are richer than you. you said no one believed the news of the Communist countries. Guess what I thought of?

just like a beggar questioning whether a millionaire's family is harmonious.

just like a beggar questioning whether a millionaire is really richer than him.

just like a beggars think they are the "king of the universe".

a beggar is always a beggar. Jokes.


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

We should worry more about our own people and less about Uighur..



Country first.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

@Nergal Nalish Party 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> @Nergal Nalish Party 😂


কথাটা ভুল না হজরত! আওয়ামী লীগের এই "বি" টিম সম্পর্কে "এ" টিমের জেনারেল সেক্রেটারির মুল্যায়ন খুবই ভাল!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

GreatHanWarrior said:


> wait. "Credible human rights organizations". Are they also in Syria, Libya, Afghanistan.....................？？
> 
> The great "credible human rights organization" never paid attention to suicide bombs?
> 
> "Credible human rights organization" declares: the Uighurs were genocide... just like the North American Indians??
> 
> You said the Uyghurs were genocide. You said you can't substantiate the claim that the Uyghurs are richer than you. you said no one believed the news of the Communist countries. Guess what I thought of?
> 
> just like a beggar questioning whether a millionaire's family is harmonious.
> 
> just like a beggar questioning whether a millionaire is really richer than him.
> 
> just like a beggars think they are the "king of the universe".
> 
> a beggar is always a beggar. Jokes.


Your behavior only strengthens the suspicion of Uyghur Genocide by China. US and its allies are doing the right things against China...



AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> We should worry more about our own people and less about Uighur..
> 
> 
> 
> Country first.


We can't do much for Uyghurs but, at least we can do verbal protest and it is a religious duty to protest against rights violations. They're facing genocide...


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Your behavior only strengthens the suspicion of Uyghur Genocide by China. US and its allies are doing the right things against China...
> 
> 
> We can't do much for Uyghurs but, at least we can do verbal protest and it is a religious duty to protest against rights violations. They're facing genocide...


beggar


----------



## Wergeland

Lets keep this thread chill guys.
Are tons of threads to discuss more sensitive political topics

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Nergal, @bluesky bhai this guy is amazing.......explained what spirit of 71 means in Bangladesh....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> @Nergal, @bluesky bhai this guy is amazing.......explained what spirit of 71 means in Bangladesh....


Er besh kisu video dekhechhi ami @Bilal9 bhai. Asolei nice analysis kore ei bhadrolok!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

@Nergal areey bhai jei hare drobbo mullo baraise onek ajob shomoi choltese..

Judi lokkho koren dollar er dam 85 taka theke 95 taka te gese, kintu ei change er biporit mal er dam barse 20-30%, not at all proportionate... Inflation hasn't even reached alarming levels.


Amar eta artificially manufactured crisis lagtese, kichu madarchod oshadu bebshaira eishob kortase, what do you think ?


Media isn't helping either, it's their responsibility to dispel the rumours about economic collapse by getting economists onto their shows and kill the fearmongering once and for all.



Media wants clicks and views, making fake news about crisis gets them views, win win for them and for the businessmen.. shobai happy bar shadarun manush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Amar eta artificially manufactured crisis lagtese, kichu madarchod oshadu bebshaira eishob kortase, what do you think ?


Amaro setai mone hoy. Thik Zemon Bangabandhu r somoy kora hoisilo!



AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> @Nergal areey bhai jei hare drobbo mullo baraise onek ajob shomoi choltese..
> 
> Judi lokkho koren dollar er dam 85 taka theke 95 taka te gese, kintu ei change er biporit mal er dam barse 20-30%, not at all proportionate... Inflation hasn't even reached alarming levels.
> 
> 
> Amar eta artificially manufactured crisis lagtese, kichu madarchod oshadu bebshaira eishob kortase, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> Media isn't helping either, it's their responsibility to dispel the rumours about economic collapse by getting economists onto their shows and kill the fearmongering once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> Media wants clicks and views, making fake news about crisis gets them views, win win for them and for the businessmen.. shobai happy bar shadarun manush.


Bhai , I always say Indian sanghi govt is now against BAL govt. As they were against BB !

However recently dekhsen ze Govinda chandra pramanic soho aro onek Hindutva kivabe ada jol kheye uthe pore legeche ? Er to kisu ekta explanation ase ki bolen hazrat? @AmiEktaKharapChele

@BananaRepublicUK , your opinion please about Hindutva are working against Hasina?

You see media is concealing something, and many people believe that our media is not totally under govt control. But raw control it partially!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Nergal said:


> Amaro setai mone hoy. Thik Zemon Bangabandhu r somoy kora hoisilo!
> 
> 
> Bhai , I always say Indian sanghi govt is now against BAL govt. As they were against BB !
> 
> However recently dekhsen ze Govinda chandra pramanic soho aro onek Hindutva kivabe ada jol kheye uthe pore legeche ? Er to kisu ekta explanation ase ki bolen hazrat? @AmiEktaKharapChele
> 
> @BananaRepublicUK , your opinion please about Hindutva are working against Hasina?
> 
> You see media is concealing something, and many people believe that our media is not totally under govt control. But raw control it partially!





BAL's strong hold over media and all other institutions in Bangladesh has been loosened over the past two or three years, whether they had to (due to Western pressure) or they just wanted to themselves is not known to me.




What I can say is, there are many batpars in Bangladesh just looking to get rich as fast as possible and these media trash are among them.




As to your point, Ami kichukhon age o bolsi storm is coming, Boro bipod astese, you will see many RAW and other external assets come out of hiding now.




The game has only just begun and next general election is the target.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bay of Bengal fishing trip using local Mongla trawler


----------



## Bilal9

Trip to Swatch of no ground in Bay of Bengal (deep oceanic trench full of marine life)


----------



## Maula Jatt

From the personal diary of Ayub Khan, digitalized by historians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Development.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> View attachment 876111
> 
> 
> Development.



Passengers will need acrobatic skills. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












PROJECT BRIEF​Kaliakoir Hi-Tech Park Design Details and Philosophy: The design has evolved from the integration of all the uses that the township caters to by following the natural barrier of the Highlands & the lowlands, yet creating feasible rationality in the design. The township is bisected by a central spinal road that opens up at both ends giving two separate entries to the township for industrial & non-industrial zones. Several signature blocks form an integral part of the township. These form a visual break and also act as pause points of the rapid traffic flow. The existing water bodies of the site have been retained and the road layout goes around it, hence following the design principle of not disturbing the natural resources of the site.


----------



## Bilal9

This is why you don't buy tickets on Indigo Airline OR transit via Kolkata (if you are a Bangladeshi Passenger).


----------



## Bilal9

@Nergal, @Destranator bhais is it just me or is it that every new RAW-sponsored TV channel I see in Bangladesh (Ekhon TV, Somoi TV, "Independent" TV, Jamuna TV) are bringing in Indian media or govt. commentators on every specific Bangladesh foreign policy topic and trying to give it India-friendly spins.

I mean - this used to be subtle, but lately when Hasina got back from India, this has gotten really intense. 

Every damned talk show has a "guest" from Indian Media or govt.

Who are they to pass opinions on Bangladeshi foreign policy and why should we care ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> @Nergal, @Destranator bhais is it just me or is it that every new RAW-sponsored TV channel I see in Bangladesh (Ekhon TV, Somoi TV, "Independent" TV, Jamuna TV) are bringing in Indian media or govt. commentators on every specific Bangladesh foreign policy topic and trying to give it India-friendly spins.
> 
> I mean - this used to be subtle, but lately when Hasina got back from India, this has gotten really intense.
> 
> Every damned talk show has a "guest" from Indian Media or govt.
> 
> Who are they to pass opinions on Bangladeshi foreign policy and why should we care ??


@Bilal9 Bhai , sorkar supporter channel er talk show Ami dekhi na. Tai Jani na. Dekhi na karon Kono lav nai. Ek gaan e bar bar gaibe.

Ami mostly YouTube er anti govt talk show dekhi kichu lok at kichhu channel er.

Ar try Kori Kono ex military officer Kono analyze korle segula.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nergal said:


> @Bilal9 Bhai , sorkar supporter channel er talk show Ami dekhi na. Tai Jani na. Dekhi na karon Kono lav nai. Ek gaan e bar bar gaibe.
> 
> Ami mostly YouTube er anti govt talk show dekhi kichu lok at kichhu channel er.
> 
> Ar try Kori Kono ex military officer Kono analyze korle segula.



I watch a lot of the DW's Khaled Mohiuddin program. He is rather independent I think. Though watch how the Bangladesh govt. interrupted (scrambled) Asif Nazrul's IP connection past half the interview timeline so he could not put in his views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> I watch a lot of the DW's Khaled Mohiuddin program. He is rather independent I think. Though watch how the Bangladesh govt. interrupted (scrambled) Asif Nazrul's IP connection past half the interview timeline so he could not put in his views.


Ha Bhai , a lok besh reasonable, eke amaro Bhalo lage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Interesting analysis - about Indian proposal to place 20 coastal surveillance radars in Bangladesh' coastal areas by made by BEL (Indian defence contractor) and Indian Navy. The gall of these people! Trying to track Chinese subs from Bangladesh territory.... 






@waz, @WebMaster bhais some mods are unknowingly deleting some of these discussion videos I post on the allegation of Indian Sanghis or their false flagger Bangladeshi shills that these are propaganda videos, which could not be farther from the truth. Please ask me first before deletion, I will explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Well women footballers from Bangladesh have no royally shamed the guys....they are in the semi-final of the SAAF championship football match now - CONGRATS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh visited by Jyoti Malhotra from India's "The Print" Media organization and their perspective.


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Bilal9 said:


> Well women footballers from Bangladesh have no royally shamed the guys....they are in the semi-final of the SAAF championship football match now - CONGRATS!!




They've won the SAFF women's championship

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> They've won the SAFF women's championship



Yes - go girls !


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> They've won the SAFF women's championship


Arey Hazrat ze ! Meladin por dekhlam. Ihokal Niya beshi busy naki? Shunlam BNP alliance chere disen! Ekhon ki BAL er golay jhule porte chan? 😂
@AmiEktaKharapChele

Ustadji @Al-zakir er kach theke taile talim Nia asen! 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nergal said:


> Arey Hazrat ze ! Meladin por dekhlam. Ihokal Niya beshi busy naki? Shunlam BNP alliance chere disen! Ekhon ki BAL er golay jhule porte chan? 😂
> @AmiEktaKharapChele
> 
> Ustadji @Al-zakir er kach theke taile talim Nia asen! 🤣



Amra shokoley bhai-bhai. Bhai-key kolakuli koren. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dekhen aajkal gramer polapain koto talented. Bah!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

সরকার ইমপোর্ট ডাটাতেও বাটপারি শুরু করে দিয়েছে...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Sylheti parody

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

@Bilal9 @Nergal 
any Bengali member follows or hears Pakistani music? 

One of our most famous singers (I would put him as the 4th-5th most popular Pakistani singer of all time) was from Bengal (which I didn't know before till it was mentioned by him in an awards show ceremony) 
Anyone heard his music in Bangladesh or he is just popular in Pak, did he produce any music in Bengali? 





I know another famous Bangali descend singer because he produced music in Bengali folk along with Urdu 
but he was more popular in India than in Pakistan tbh, I wouldn't call him as famous as the other one (at least in Pakistan, I know he was famous in India though)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Maula Jatt said:


> @Bilal9 @Nergal
> any Bengali member follows or hears Pakistani music?
> 
> One of our most famous singers (I would put him as the 4th-5th most popular Pakistani singer of all time) was from Bengal (which I didn't know before till it was mentioned by him in an awards show ceremony)
> Anyone heard his music in Bangladesh or he is just popular in Pak, did he produce any music in Bengali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know another famous Bangali descend singer because he produced music in Bengali folk along with Urdu
> but he was more popular in India than in Pakistan tbh, I wouldn't call him as famous as the other one (at least in Pakistan, I know he was famous in India though)



Yes we have all heard of Alamgir in Bangladesh. He was especially popular with folks a bit older than myself.

He still sings, sometimes in Bengali.






I grew up listening to Pakistani rock outfits like Junoon and MHB...and our homegrown ones like Artcell who played Bangladeshi progressive metal and alternative rock genres.






Bangladeshi rock - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











Nowadays Bangladeshi band music scene is unbelievably diverse, ranging from thrash metal to easy listening rock, bordering sugary pop. Minar is in the latter popular genre. The target demographic are younger women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Bilal9 said:


> Yes we have all heard of Alamgir in Bangladesh. He was especially popular with folks a bit older than myself.
> 
> I grew up listening to Pakistani rock outfits like Junoon and MHB...and our homegrown ones like Artcell who play Bangladeshi progressive metal and alternative rock genres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi rock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Alamgir was my parent's generations Elvis - for us it was Junaid Jamshed 
He along with Muhammad Ali Sheikhi (Persian) were the rage during those times



Bilal9 said:


> Yes we have all heard of Alamgir in Bangladesh. He was especially popular with folks a bit older than myself.
> 
> He still sings, sometimes in Bengali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up listening to Pakistani rock outfits like Junoon and MHB...and our homegrown ones like Artcell who played Bangladeshi progressive metal and alternative rock genres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi rock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays Bangladeshi band music scene is unbelievably diverse, ranging from thrash metal to easy listening rock, bordering sugary pop. Minar is in the latter popular genre. The target demographic are younger women.


I feel like bangalis really like rock music compared to rest of south asia

except for Junoon and nowadays Karakoram or something, we really don't have proper rock bands
In India they seemed nonexistent almost

I wonder why the rock scene became so popular in Bangladesh while it wasn't as popular in other parts of south asia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> @Nergal, @Destranator bhais is it just me or is it that every new RAW-sponsored TV channel I see in Bangladesh (Ekhon TV, Somoi TV, "Independent" TV, Jamuna TV) are bringing in Indian media or govt. commentators on every specific Bangladesh foreign policy topic and trying to give it India-friendly spins.
> 
> I mean - this used to be subtle, but lately when Hasina got back from India, this has gotten really intense.
> 
> Every damned talk show has a "guest" from Indian Media or govt.
> 
> Who are they to pass opinions on Bangladeshi foreign policy and why should we care ??


It is a,combination of dalali and genuine lack of self-respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Maula Jatt said:


> I wonder why the rock scene became so popular in Bangladesh while it wasn't as popular in other parts of south asia ?


Rock music goes well with Bangla...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Maula Jatt said:


> Alamgir was my parent's generations Elvis - for us it was Junaid Jamshed
> He along with Muhammad Ali Sheikhi (Persian) were the rage during those times
> 
> 
> I feel like bangalis really like rock music compared to rest of south asia
> 
> except for Junoon and nowadays Karakoram or something, we really don't have proper rock bands
> In India they seemed nonexistent almost
> 
> I wonder why the rock scene became so popular in Bangladesh while it wasn't as popular in other parts of south asia ?



Well we had early alternative sixties-style rock cover bands performing in Dhaka which became very popular in the 1960's, from there the movement grew and now there is almost as many genres of rock as there exists overseas. Some bass and acoustic guitarists are very, very talented.

The culture of rock concerts, minus the alcoholic craziness and hooliganism has always had a following.

I guess Bengali intellectualism found a means of expression in modern western style music, sometimes with Bengali lyrics, sometimes with English. But these bands are short-lived outfits, as commercial success eludes them, intentionally or otherwise.

Here are some latest examples,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Some more..

A recent concert





A slower pace one,










An oldie (but goodie) from nine years ago.


----------



## KAL-EL

Hello chilled Bangladeshi friends, stopping in to say hello and wish everyone well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Coke Studio Bangla did for the Bangla modern easy rock scene what Coke studio Pakistan did for that in Pakistan.

Here is a fusion piece combining a Bangla Ghazal written/composed by one of the greatest Bangla poets, Kazi Nazrul Islam and some Flamenco Folk guitar from Spain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

In the same vein, here is a modern remake of the classic SD Burman piece "Nitol Paye"....


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


>


Major Zia declared the independence of Bangladesh a few times. On 26 March he asked his troops in the Chittagong Cantonment if they agree to the independence. They affirmed it and Major Zia declared the Independence first time there. Zia's boss Col. Janzua was captured and killed there.

He and his troops went to the Kalurghat Radio Station and he declared independence which he read from a written script. This time he declared himself the Head of the *Exiled Interim Government of Bangladesh*.

Note that until then no Awami Leader had given any direction to the population. Mujib waited in his house, as usual, to be captured and others fled to their beloved India. So, I personally do not think Zia broke any law or tradition. Someone must have to fill in the absence of the voice of the leaders. Zia fills in the gap.

The very next day on 27 March, Chittagong Awami Leaders rushed to the cantonment and objected to his declaration of being the head of the interim govt.

It was 27 March when he again declared the independence *"on behalf of our Great Leader Bangabandhu Shaikh Mujibur Rahman"*.

This was his final declaration and that bitch Hasina Bibi is blaming him for this. On the contrary, during the war, *she gave birth to that Joy Kumar in a Hospital assisted by the Pakistan military people.

Bloody Hypocrite Hasina Bibi!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Looked at the latest IMF economic outlooks, and here are the results for South Asia. I don't know much about how IMF calculates these things, but the figures appear similar to BBS predictions post-re-basing.

The figures for South Asia (October 2022) are as follows:

GDP:
Pakistan: $376 billion
Bangladesh: $461 billion
India: $3.47 trillion

GDP per Capita (nominal):
Pakistan: $1660
Bangladesh: $2730
India: $2470

GDP per capita (PPP)
Pakistan: $6600
Bangladesh: $7990
India: $8290

Bangladesh has a surprising lead in nominal per capita. But surprisingly, not far off PPP-per capita with India either! Prior predictions of PPP per capita were much lower! Probably based on old calculation methods. India has much more domestic industries, and far cheaper living costs means they will probably always have a higher nominal to PPP exchange ratio, at least for the next few years. BD pulls ahead in nominal mostly due to better mobilizing its poor, empowering women, microfinancing, NGOs, etc. 

Growth is also interesting. Both India and Bangladesh will grow on a similar level, with India projected to grow slightly higher than Bangladesh until 2025. Bangladesh to overtake India's growth after 2026. The GNI per capita difference between India and Bangladesh is expected to grow wider from now. By 2027...

Pakistan: ?
Bangladesh: $4170 (nominal) 
India: $3650 (nominal)

Treat these figures as they are. Bangladesh still needs massive re-industrialization (beyond muh valton, etc etc) and upskilling its low-skilled workforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Brunei Sultan Dhaka Visit


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Visiting Bangladesh (Dhaka), for the first time in 14+ years to get engaged to a girl I love. 

Flying via Biman from Manchester to Sylhet, and then Sylhet to Dhaka.

Not looking to spend 10+ hours on a direct flight with Deshi people and their screaming dimwitted children.

But I'm sure all that suffering will be well compensated for after reaching a half-trillion-dollar GDP BAL paradise.

I'm sure the 5 folds increase in GDP since the last time I went is evident (sarcasm)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Visiting Bangladesh (Dhaka), for the first time in 14+ years to get engaged to a girl I love.
> 
> Flying via Biman from Manchester to Sylhet, and then Sylhet to Dhaka.
> 
> Not looking to spend 10+ hours on a direct flight with Deshi people and their screaming dimwitted children.
> 
> But I'm sure all that suffering will be well compensated for after reaching a half-trillion-dollar GDP BAL paradise.
> 
> I'm sure the 5 folds increase in GDP since the last time I went is evident (sarcasm)



High GDP or not - Congrats on the engagement and hopefully becoming a successful husband !

Success in being a husband entails taking attentive care of this demure little kitten her parents are handing over to you after many years of raising her.

Always take care of her (khayal rakhna).

Jewelry, clothes or baubles notwithstanding, what she will crave and deserve most is love and respect, which can be as insignificant as occasional cups of khushbu-wali chai or foot massages (without them asking). These will tide you over the occasional tiff.

Shower your kitten with love - and you will never be wanting in love.

You will also be richly rewarded with beautiful descendants.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> But I'm sure all that suffering will be well compensated for after reaching a half-trillion-dollar GDP BAL paradise.


Share your experience with us...


----------



## Bilal9

I don't know if any of you have ever heard of Novera Ahmed, a modern sculptor from our shores. She came to prominence in East Pakistan in the 1950's and was at least five decades ahead of her time. Just like our architect Muzharul Islam moved forward the state of our architectural standards at least half a century - Novera Ahmed did the same for our modern arts and sculpture Movement in East Pakistan and Bangladesh. Novera Madam was a contemporary of the other celebrated artist Zainul Abedin. This was the heyday of our modern arts movement, when it was yet to be hijacked by Kolkata-inspired Hindutva radicals, who have now turned our arts movement into a Chetonabadi stupidity of Mongol shovajatra processions on the 1st of Baisakh.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Considered quite an enigma, Novera Ahmed was the first modern sculptor in then East Bengal. All that is known about her come from secondary sources – more fiction than facts, some say – but, this much is for certain that Novera Ahmed was a bold, brave, and confident artist, extraordinarily gifted in sculpturing.







Born in 1939 – many argue it is 1930 – Novera grew up seeing her mother make dolls and houses from clay, something that fascinated her a great deal about sculptures from quite a young age. As she grew up, Novera’s interest in studying the art of making sculptures grew alongside and eventually, she made her way to Camberwell School of Arts and Crafts in London, despite all odds. After completing her degree, she returned to Bangladesh and during 1956 – 1960, she had worked on about 100 sculptures in Dhaka.

In the early stage of her career, Novera Ahmed’s works were influenced by English Artist Henry Moore. She experimented with geometrical and anthropomorphic forms, where she designed sculptures mixing human and animal figures using stones and concrete. Eventually, she included steel, iron, and bronze in her sculptures. Later, Novera got fond of spray paintings, some made using plane crash remains, which were revered for their innovative qualities and accurate lines. It did not take long before she discovered her footing, averting from influences. 












Novera’s first solo exhibition, ‘Inner Gaze’ took place in Dhaka in 1960. Some 75 of her works, mostly made with cement, were displayed during the exhibition. The exhibition helped Novera come into prominence. She also had an exhibition held in Lahore in 1961 and another one in Paris in 1973.





Novera Ahmed’s artefacts were a result of extensive academic training and practical knowledge. The mixture of folk traditions and western art is quite evident in her works. Many of her works depicted the rural way of life. Her artefacts also included Buddhist themes.



> Novera incorporated the ideas of rural life and folk motifs brilliantly in her extensive family series.


Novera designed the sculptures in the series to represent the love between women and their children. ‘Composition’ and ‘Reclining Figures’ are two of the sculptures in the series. Some 33 sculptures of Novera Ahmed can be found in the Bangladesh National Museum. One of her other notable works includes ‘Dance of the Sun’ which was inspired by the powerful movements during Bharatanatyam, a major form of Indian classical dance. Le Petite Serpent, Le Djinn, Angkor are also some of Novera’s famous sculptures made with bronze.

Novera started travelling around the world in the 1960s and 70s. Her visit to South East Asia gave her inspiration for her works on the anti-war movement. Eventually, she moved to Paris where she settled. There, Novera got familiar with works of artists like Paul Cezanne and Henry Matisse who influenced a lot of Novera’s later artworks.

In 1974, Novera had an accident in Paris that badly affected her spine. From 1974-1984, she along with her partner Gregoire de Brouhns travelled extensively across Europe and visited India. During these 10 years, she did not work but she started working again, on paintings and sculptures, after her hiatus and she continued to till she drew her last breath in 2015.





It is safe to say that in her flamboyant yet a life lived away from the public eye, Novera revolutionized sculpture-making in Bangladesh of the seventies.



> She not only made an entry into the male-dominated field of sculptures in the 1950s but she flourished and left an example for aspiring sculptors to follow in the decades to come.


Even though her work took a temporary backseat in Bangladesh over the years, they were rediscovered, time and again, for their sheer merit. One of Shilpacharya Jainul Abedin’s quotes perfectly fits in this situation as he once said, “It will take us a long time to understand what Novera is doing here”. The Bangladesh government awarded this revolutionary artist Ekushey Padak, one of the highest civilian awards in the country, in 1997. After her death, Novera Ahmed’s partner, Gregoire de Brouhns, set up a museum consisting of her works. The museum, Musee Novera Ahmed, is situated in a quaint French town – La Roche-Guyon – in Paris.

In all honesty, the life of Novera Ahmed is perhaps no less than a myth owing to the lack of information and the abundance of mystery surrounding her. But perhaps the real Novera Ahmed could be traced in the work that she loved and invested so much of her time in.


----------



## Bilal9

Unbound and Unconfined​Tasmiah Chowdhury

Experimenting with sculptures, scrutinizing to film-reels, or pushing painting forward in bold new directions, the multifaceted visual artist Wakilur Rahman has made unconventional and eclectic contributions to the visual phenomena.




His works live and breathe his innate – and multicultural fine arts fascination and identity. His creations, in many cases, have caused to reconsider the very definitions of what art can look like, and what it can achieve.




Wakilur Rahman was born and raised in the village of Mahimaganj in Rangpur division in a large family of nine children. He is the second last of the nine children of his father, Azizur Rahman, and his mother, Rahima Khatun. Wakilur lived the majority of his childhood years in the north-western part of Bangladesh until he moved to Savar Upazila, in his ancestral homestead.

















Growing amidst a family who is inclined to literature, theatre, dance, and all genres of cultural significance, in some way leaned Wakilur to the media of art. “Our family carries a fascinating collection of cultural influences. We had a brilliant library corner. Altogether we used to dip into books, used to engage in theatre performances. My other siblings have been equally efficient and skillful in varied art disciplines, but I was better at sketches and illustrations than the rest of my siblings; although, that didn’t make my mind to be an artist at that point of time.




Later years, after I completed my secondary education, I decided to pursue art,” recalled Wakilur.
Wakilur began to identify himself in a new way after he attended the Institute of Fine Arts. Around this time, he came upon to associate with the best companions of his life. “We had plenty of time on that date. The campus was like a dynamic hub for discovery and collaboration.




I find myself very fortunate to be in an era where I met and learned from the wonderful talents; amongst them are remarkable painters, film-makers, sculptors, writers, poets of today”, the artist continued. Having graduated from the Institute of Fine Arts, Wakilur decided to move to China for his master’s degree in the Central School of Fine Arts, after receiving his scholarship.




While living in China, the artist closely observed the transforming socio-political and economic condition of the country. During this period, he developed critical perception on social, political and cultural issues. In 1986 Wakilur returned to his homeland, and a few years later, he moved to and began a new phase in Germany where he settled there for a long nine years. Staying there, the artist explored and experienced new forms of art and approach. The subsequent intellective affairs exploded Wakilur’s life and brought significant transformation to his works.




He started off as a painter and slowly became fascinated with conceptual installations, video-art, sculpture and architecture. The self-conscious artist works in different media and adapts each media as a means of an instrument to portray his concepts. His works deal with powerful concepts and ideas on culture, tradition, history, psychic emotions or a meditation on the self. The works are essentially conceptual which often concentrates minimalism aesthetic.




To emphasize this, the artist reduces the material presence of his works to an absolute minimum- a tendency to which the artist refers as the dematerialization of art. His at once intellectual and out-of-the-box creations continue to inspire huge audiences around the globe that speaks about his propensity for challenging socially ingrained norms and hierarchies. In more recent years, the artist gives special prominence to language and text, filtered through conceptual installations and paintings.




The artist’s work approach and pattern varies for different dimensional works. “When I start to mould a sculpture, I begin with sketch; I try to perceive the space. When I engage in video-art, I go after other methods. I observe and observe. I observe a piece for months. I work in an unceasing profound way. Some of my works are ten years dated. I unfold those and rework. If I observed one of my works for a long, and didn’t put a brush on that work for months, then certainly the work is complete.




It might be putting one dot or just adding a line; my work is not concluded until I am satisfied. But, when and to which note the work will be done is uncertain to say. Once the work is out of my hand, I have no control over the way a viewer will perceive the work. Different people will understand the same thing differently”, expressed Wakilur.
Wakilur considers himself as an art worker rather than just an artist. He is widely praised for his provocative language based public works that deal with powerful subjects of history and heritage of the country. At present, Wakilur lives in Dhaka where he teaches at the University of Asia Pacific. As a piece of advice to the young passionate art workers, Wakilur denotes ‘to think’, to think more widely and critically.


----------



## leonblack08

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Visiting Bangladesh (Dhaka), for the first time in 14+ years to get engaged to a girl I love.
> 
> Flying via Biman from Manchester to Sylhet, and then Sylhet to Dhaka.
> 
> Not looking to spend 10+ hours on a direct flight with Deshi people and their screaming dimwitted children.
> 
> But I'm sure all that suffering will be well compensated for after reaching a half-trillion-dollar GDP BAL paradise.
> 
> I'm sure the 5 folds increase in GDP since the last time I went is evident (sarcasm)



Congratulations! All the best in your new married life!

I went after 6+ years. You will definitely see a lot of change in BD. Might have a hard time recognizing places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Ayyub Bacchu (AB) was a legend of Bangla Rock in its heyday …. I think this song came out in the late eighties maybe?

চলে গেছেন রুপালি গীটার রেখে....


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh won against Zimbabwe.

Celebrated by all and sundry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586611539712393216


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Ruppur Nuclear Power Plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I see Indian members in other forum like to lie....... @Bilal9 Even in here they also show similar trait as we have encountered some of them in their C295 acquisition thread

Here is his post, he seems happy to see Indonesian Muslim lost many of the follower, dont know why he doesnt show any source of his posted diagram........










https://*********************/threa...ate-of-bangladesh.82870/page-326#post-2387665
--------------------

See the reality

As many as 86.93% of Indonesia's population is Muslim as of December 31, 2021​The Directorate General of Population and Civil Registration (Dukcapil) of the Ministry of Home Affairs noted that the total population of Indonesia was 273.87 million people on December 31, 2021. This figure increased by 1.64 million people compared to the position on June 30, 2021 of 272.23 million people.

*There are 238.09 million people or 86.93% of Indonesia's population who are recorded as Muslims at the end of 2021. Thus the majority of the population in the country is Muslim.*

As many as 20.45 million (7.47%) Indonesians convert to Christianity, 8.43 million (3.08%) are Catholic, and 4.67 million (1.71%) are Hindus.

There are also 2.03 million people or 0.74 million people in the country who are Buddhist, there are 73.63 thousand people (0.03%) who convert to Confucianism, and there are 126.51 thousand (0.05%) who adhere to the faith.

Meanwhile, according to gender, there are 138.3 million people (50.5%) of Indonesia's population who are male and 135.57 million (49.5%) are women.









Sebanyak 86,93% Penduduk Indonesia Beragama Islam pada 31 Desember 2021 | Databoks


Sebanyak 86,93% Penduduk Indonesia Beragama Islam pada 31 Desember 2021




databoks.katadata.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Catching Sea Hilisha in Deep Sea, Bay of Bengal, Bangladesh EEZ






They caught a 2500 KG whale shark and finally let it go. Whale Sharks are rather common in the Bay of Bengal coast surrounding Bangladesh, WB and Odisha coastal areas. They are very large animals the size of small whaled and like whales are non-threatening filter feeders.






Trawler operators are trained in conservation efforts in conjunction with USAID









Saving Whale Sharks and Other Ocean Giants in Bangladesh


By G. M. Masum Billah




medium.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Korean talking about Indian Defense Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> Korean talking about Indian Defense Forum
> 
> View attachment 900476



Good to see that the whole world is aware of these idiot Sanghi hyper nationalists. 

The "New India" Modi has envisioned means these semi educated IT back office workers have largely become convinced that Indian has now become America, while their office sits right next to a massive slum (which they are blind to). No need to improve slums or improve any of the basic problems, just pretending will solve everything,...

They need to get out of India to realize how effed up their own country is....now watch these idiots flock here to attempt to "shut people up". Cowards don't try to do in any of the Pakistani sections though. They know they'll get banned in absolutely no time flat....

All these bhakt Indians will pretend India is perfect, while I am the first one to admit, what a dump Bangladesh is, long way to go to be anything near manageable....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Bilal9 said:


> Good to see that the whole world is aware of these idiot Sanghi hyper nationalists.
> 
> The "New India" Modi has envisioned means these semi educated IT back office workers have largely become convinced that Indian has now become America, while their office sits right next to a massive slum (which they are blind to). No need to improve slums or improve any of the basic problems, just pretending will solve everything,...
> 
> They need to get out of India to realize how effed up their own country is....now watch these idiots flock here to attempt to "shut people up". Cowards don't try to do in any of the Pakistani sections though. They know they'll get banned in absolutely no time flat....
> 
> All these bhakt Indians will pretend India is perfect, while I am the first one to admit, what a dump Bangladesh is, long way to go to be anything near manageable....



You can see how many foreign members in their defense forum and compare it with Pakistan Defense Forum or even the new Defense Hub (Turkish) to see that many have understood about their foolish bias behavior and thinking.

Man, even we can see the tendency like this with their leaders, you can see their economic projection stated by their economist and official Central Bank, Finance Minister and so on....See the gap correction between their boasting since 2021 and reality and latest projection.......

Compare it with Indonesian one, you see the economic projection of 4.5-5.2 percent posted by our Finance Minister for 2022 (she stated it in August 2021) show similarity with what actually happen in our 2022, our CB Governor even has habit to project economic in pessimis way, also many of our economists. 

Our CB governor projected the economy for 2022 at 4.4 percent in the beginning of 2022, before Q4 2021 data come out, and now Indonesia economy growth is likely between 5-5.4 percent after Q1, Q2, Q3 number released and also after Money circulation and credit volume figure in October 2022 is released (October is part of Q4 and in October number, raising inflation from fuel price increase in September 1 have already become the factors)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indos said:


> You can see how many foreign members in their defense forum and compare it with Pakistan Defense Forum or even the new Defense Hub (Turkish) to see that many have understood about their foolish bias behavior and thinking.
> 
> Man, even we can see the tendency like this with their leaders, you can see their economic projection stated by their economist and official Central Bank, Finance Minister and so on....See the gap correction between their boasting since 2021 and reality and latest projection.......
> 
> Compare it with Indonesian one, you see the economic projection of 4.5-5.2 percent posted by our Finance Minister for 2022 (she stated it in August 2021) show similarity with what actually happen in our 2022, our CB Governor even has habit to project economic in pessimis way, also many of our economists.
> 
> Our CB governor projected the economy for 2022 at 4.4 percent in the beginning of 2022, before Q4 2021 data come out, and now Indonesia economy growth is likely between 5-5.4 percent after Q1, Q2, Q3 number released and also after Money circulation and credit volume figure in October 2022 is released (October is part of Q4 and in October number, raising inflation from fuel price increase in September 1 have already become the factors)



I have much more confidence in Indonesian financial regulators than Indian ones at this time. 

Officials in Indonesia at least care about their own credibility. While Indian cabinet appointees under Modi is a looney tunes situation. 

Bunch of incompetent idiots - Indian finance minister Nirmala Sitharaman is very under educated for being a minister of a country with 1.4 Billion people. She does whatever Modi tells her to do.

In India almost all senior posts in govt. have to tow the official hyper-nationalist line and fabricate fake numbers to get votes for Modi. And gullible Indians buy everything that is published in their media, which all tow the Modi line.

In fact they have succeeded in convincing Indians working for IMF and World Bank to similarly assign glowing projected numbers for Indian economics.

When Bangladesh GDP per capita nominal became higher than India, Indian hyper nationalists were hyper-ventilating and could not believe it. 

These bhakt people are used to such make-believe propaganda stories that - being poorer than Bangladesh came as a rude shock they could not get over....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@Nergal bhai, this is for you, maybe you have seen this....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> @Nergal bhai, this is for you, maybe you have seen this....


Dekhechi @Bilal9 Bhai agei. Tobu post korar jonno dhonnobad. Abed Khan er moto ibliish shoytan der asha Kori bichar hobe poroborti somoye!

Zodi sotti amra kleptocracy mukto Ekta society na gorte Pari, tahole dhore nebo ze sadhin hoye asolei amra aro boro poradhinotar shrinkhol porechhi.

Ekhon dekhen ki hoy. Poroborti constitution kivabe lekha hoy ( zodi adou lekha hoy ar ki) !

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

This is a master piece! 

@bluesky , @leonblack08 , @Bilal9 bhais!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Why are some Pakistani users coming to this section with the singular motive of posting negative news ?

It is sad to see grown men stoop to things like these childish acts of one-uppery.

On the pak side of the forum, you're threatened with ban and riddled with abuse, If you so much as use the Haha reaction....

In any case, good to know an inferiority complex was stroked.

Bangladesh is far from a wonderful place to live in but I believe we will eventually get there, I have hope. When people who tried their whole life to bring you down, start to scamper as you try to better yourself, you know you're doing something right... This is as much true in this case as it is in our own personal lives and struggles.





It is sad that people from some countries are region are more interested in #### measuring contests (quite literally when it comes to "people" from one particular "country") than making sure their schools and sabzi mandis don't blow up...



Big up South Asia!



Nergal said:


> This is a master piece!
> 
> @bluesky , @leonblack08 , @Bilal9 bhais!



Bhai are you on the alternative turkish forum ?


----------



## X-ray Papa

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Bangladesh is far from a wonderful place to live in but I believe we will eventually get there, I have hope. When people who tried their whole life to bring you down, start to scamper as you try to better yourself, you know you're doing something right... This is as much true in this case as it is in our own personal lives and struggles.


If we can catch and hang those modern day mir jaffars, then insha'Allah we will develop into developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> Bhai are you on the alternative turkish forum ?


Nah Bhai! Ei Ekta matro forum ei time pass kori! Tobu anagona ager cheye komiye diyechhi! Online a time pass o khub boring Lage ajkal ekhane intolerance and grouping er jonno!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Nergal said:


> Nah Bhai! Ei Ekta matro forum ei time pass kori! Tobu anagona ager cheye komiye diyechhi! Online a time pass o khub boring Lage ajkal ekhane intolerance and grouping er jonno!




This section is ruined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladeshi American from FLA Ishraque Khan developed Kodezi (Grammarly for Coders).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

Bilal9 said:


> Bangladeshi American from FLA Ishraque Khan developed Kodezi (Grammarly for Coders).




The sad thing here is, If this country knew how to retain talented fellows like these we'd have come alot farther than we are at now...


I mean he's probably born and brought up in the states but that's besides the point..



Then again, we don't even have the resources or drive to nurture such people in the first place 🤡

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> The sad thing here is, If this country knew how to retain talented fellows like these we'd have come alot farther than we are at now...
> 
> 
> I mean he's probably born and brought up in the states but that's besides the point..
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, we don't even have the resources or drive to nurture such people in the first place 🤡



The first thing that needs to happen for a reverse brain drain (like China) is to have rule of law and proper value given to talent.

People who grow up and are educated in the States can offer a LOT talentwise and can raise Bangladesh' innovation level overnight, but Bangladesh has no plans to keep them attracted to Bangladesh. Why would these people stay when they have options to offer their talent elsewhere.

The only plan Mr. Palak (our IT minister) has is tel-baaji for Hasina. And she already took back the money allotted for IT incubators like Rajshahi and Jessore. Things have been scaled back significantly. There is almost zero effort to attract back-office business to Bangladesh.

Mr. Joy has been paid every month in crores but he has nothing (no concerted plan) to attract IT outsourcing to our shores and keep overseas IT talent (expats) in Bangladesh. Govt. policy needs to be FAR MORE GENEROUS. AL is not serious about IT outsourcing as a business.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

BAL has managed to establish a BAKSHAL type state...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 902223
> 
> 
> BAL has managed to establish a BAKSHAL type state...



Police o jodi joi Bangla boley, tobey ar ki korar thakey? Politicizing even the police force....wow !

Last time they tried to do BAKSAL, we had a coup.

This time, they politicized the armed forces in advance to prevent that.

In western countries, if you do politics at work (especially if you are in law enforcement), you get fired in no time flat.


----------



## VikingRaider

Bilal9 said:


> This time, they politicized the armed forces in advance to prevent that.


@Bilal9 Bhai , armed forces isn't politicized , I can bet my house on it!

একটা ঝুড়িতে কিছু পচা ডিম থাকলে সেই ঝুড়ির সব ডিম কে পচা বলা মনে হয় সঠিক না, তাইনা?

সামনে দেখেন ইনশাল্লাহ ঠিক হয়ে যাবে সব।

I have faith on our *deep state*. You see finally it's working, and that's why BNP is showing it's might on street! 😊

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Giant Turboprop "A400M Atlas" Takeoff at Dhaka with ATC


----------



## Bilal9

BAF training sorties and formation flypast in 2021. Training aircraft being used only as showpieces.


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

HAIDER said:


>



Wow - good representative selection for economical place to eat but nowhere near what you can sample in Dhaka.

Have to give these guys good marks for effort though.....

Real Bangladeshi homemade cuisine does not have as many fried items as that restaurant (except maybe fish), they are probably catering to local tastes in Karachi. Bangladeshi cuisine has many bharta items e.g. aloo and other leafy veggies.






Search on Trip advisor filtered by Dhaka restaurants serving Bangladeshi cuisine (to start with).










THE 10 BEST Restaurants in Dhaka City - Updated December 2022 - Tripadvisor


Best Dining in Dhaka City, Dhaka Division: See 20,351 Tripadvisor traveler reviews of 917 Dhaka City restaurants and search by cuisine, price, location, and more.




www.tripadvisor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

@bluesky . @Nergal bhais second round of sanctions may be forthcoming.... 






This was alluded to some ten months ago by Reza Kibria on a BBC interview.....This guy is a great hope for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Reza Kibria for PM...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

🤔 Tahole vara Kore lok anar kotha sikar korlo!

Pinaky was right.

@Bilal9 Bhai!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Nergal said:


> View attachment 903441
> 
> 🤔 Tahole vara Kore lok anar kotha sikar korlo!
> 
> Pinaky was right.
> 
> @Bilal9 Bhai!



Ekdik dia bank loot kortesey - hazar hazar koti taka goriber haque martesey, abar firiya goribder hoque gorib-kei khawaitesey. 

Shob AL shalar Robin Hood shajar porikolpona.....

Ki buddhi re baba !

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Visited Bangladesh after 14+ years!

Went alone this time, so I dictated my own itinerary. So I didn't have to go Sylhet (town) to visit my maternal grandparents (I'm half Sylheti from my mum's side, and my last grandparent lives in NYC now), where I'm always bored out of my mind xD. Even my maternal grandparents thought so. Which is why they spent most of their time in Chittagong and Dhaka, hah!

I flew there on a Biman 787-8 (Manchester to Sylhet, then Sylhet to Dhaka). Incidentally it was the EXACT same plane I saw at Farnborough Airshow in 2018, when Boeing presented their 787 in Biman colors at the very first time! The service was pretty good and flawless in my experience. The passengers were a mixed bag. Mostly okay, though I sometimes wished Fazle Hasan Abed did more work in the Bengali Ghettos of East London and Oldham, to bring down their 1970s Moulvibazaar levels of fertility rate. But overall, I've seen more eventful flights on other airliners (and not the good kind of eventful). Most of the passengers got off at Sylhet. Few local Bangladeshi's boarded my flight to Dhaka, mostly tourists from Dhaka. 

First impression before touching down on Dhaka was; OMG!! just look at the sheer density of buildings! It's unlike any place on earth. It's noticeably much more built up than before. There's hardly any space left available. Dhaka Shahjalal airport is pretty awful, it's worse than many train stations in Bangladesh. It hardly ever changed in my lifetime. It doesn't leave a positive impression on foreigners. Hopefully Terminal 3 can somewhat change this. Dhaka is almost completely slum-free. The folks who used to live in the slums now reside in the older apartments that middle-class folks used to live in the 1990s. Current middle classes live in fairly comfortable apartments that are between 5-10 years old. 

I stayed in Dhanmondi. It's a very cosmopolitan part of Dhaka with a lot of eateries. It's close to Shangshad Bhaban and Sheik Mujib's house, so there's lots of security. It's easy to walk around solo without getting mugged. I had enough time to visit the Padma bridge and a rural village next to it (forgot the name). Village life in Bangladesh is a far cry from what they used to be. Far from the hotspots of poverty, illiteracy, villagers tend to live a more comfortable life than city dwellers these days. 

Dhaka is an even bigger clusterf*ck than before. But, I still maintain, no place on earth makes you feel as alive as Dhaka. Partially because of how much closer to death it often makes you feel (suicidal traffic) xD But mostly because it has this magical energy, vibe that I can't find anywhere on earth. Going anywhere in Dhaka feels like an event! Just walking solo within streets of Dhaka feels like an adventure. Just soak in the ambiance, full of many many people, each of them with their unique journies and story. They all have this thing missing from a lot of westerners (to my perception). A sense of purpose. It's just so amazingly full of life compared to the grey, miserable, obnoxiously self-centered, and increasingly pessimistic and cynical life of westerners. 

Overall, a great adventure, even though I didn't have much time. I'll upload some photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Dhaka University visit. It's a special place in my family as it taught so many of my family members (from both sides!). Including my fiance hehe.

I like visiting universities around the world (NTU and NUS in Singapore are the best, by far), so I was really keen on visiting Bangladeshi ones.

Contrary to popular belief of DU being some Chetonna Tatooine full of pseudo-intellectuals (though they're certainly present, like in every university around the world), DU is incredibly diverse culturally.

Getting a place in a public University like DU, Dhaka Medical College, BUET, etc, is no trivial feat. They have limited spaces, relative to the sheer number of candidates in a country of 165 million. Only the absolute creme-de-la-creme gets accepted. The competition, therefore, is unrelenting. These institutions are poorly run (corruption, inefficient bureaucracy, political involvement). But I respect the students who end up studying there given how much of their youth they had to sacrifice to get a chance there. You should have a look at their entrance exams! They're fiendish!

For these reasons, public universities, DU, in particular, tend to mostly attract the poorer demographics, who otherwise could not afford to send their children to private universities. This is why it's so diverse because the backgrounds of the student (the creme-de-la-creme of Bangladesh) are incredibly diverse. And you certainly feel it walking through the campus. You have sons/daughters of literal rickshaw pullers, and those of rich industrialists from Gulshan Banani sharing the same classes. One life in squalid, Chatra league-infested student dormitories on a shoestring budget. They can't even eat properly throughout the day. While the other gets chauffeured right into his class on a Benz.

This creates somewhat of a cultural clash. The village folks in particular often feel the need to constantly prove themselves to metropolitan folks. It's one (but not only) of the reason why DU students gained a reputation for big-headed pompousness! In reality, it's very diverse culturally.

Private Universities, especially the better ones (NSU, BRAC University) are a different kettle of fish. They tend to look down on public universities (DU, and BUET in particular) as institutions for the sons/daughters of rickshaw pullers. If you ask me, they have the most obnoxious student populace in Bangladesh. NSU and BRAC aren't easy to get into either. But the parents have to fork out an enormous lump of money regardless (though few token spaces are left for those from unprivileged backgrounds). Everyone thinks they belong in the Bullingdon Club or something. It's so cringing!

Another unscientific observation made was the fact that millennial/gen Z population of Bangladesh are a lot taller than before. I'm 178cm. I feel shortish in the UK. Used to feel tall when visiting Bangladesh, but not anymore. The older generation are mostly short. But their childrens aren't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Karmitola Golf Club (Bangladesh Army, found in 1956). 

They make the best BanguChinese (faux chinese) food in Dhaka!

Make sure you adhere to their dress code to get in. I didn't, but the let me in anyway thanks to my retired Major uncle in law

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Dhaka MRT, Padma Bridge, village life (near padma), and random photos of Dhaka life

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PoondolotoPandalum said:


> Dhaka MRT, Padma Bridge, village life (near padma), and random photos of Dhaka life



The most ill-planned city on the planet - Thanks to generations of bribery-oriented city planning dept.

They will approve any building plan, even those that do not have foundations.

And forget about code enforcement.

Some Sanghis allege buildings are built with bamboo reinforcements, I have to sadly agree with them mostly.


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Bilal9 said:


> The most ill-planned city on the planet - Thanks to generations of bribery-oriented city planning dept.
> 
> They will approve any building plan, even those that do not have foundations.
> 
> And forget about code enforcement.
> 
> Some Sanghis allege buildings are built with bamboo reinforcements, I have to sadly agree with them mostly.


Bamboo reinforcement isn't even an urban myth! It happens according to friends/family in the civil engineering trade in BD

Rajuks are some of the biggest bastards out there.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Chinese blankets sell like hotcakes in Bangladesh's markets*
By Xinhua
Published: Nov 29, 2022 09:42 AM





Salesmen lay out a Chinese blanket at a market in Dhaka, Bangladesh, on Nov. 23, 2022.(Photo: Xinhua)





Salesmen show a Chinese blanket for customers at a market in Dhaka, Bangladesh, on Nov. 23, 2022.(Photo: Xinhua)





A customer visits a stand selling Chinese blankets at a market in Dhaka, Bangladesh, on Nov. 23, 2022.(Photo: Xinhua)





A man arranges Chinese blankets at a market in Dhaka, Bangladesh, on Nov. 23, 2022. Markets in Dhaka are now busy ahead of the peak winter sales season.(Photo: Xinhua)

Markets in Bangladesh's capital Dhaka are now busy ahead of the peak winter sales season.

Thanks to their affordability and attractive designs, readymade garment stores are now attracting many customers with ample collections of Chinese blankets.

The Chinese blankets, which come in a variety of different shapes, sizes and materials, are appealing to increasing numbers of locals, and are priced between 1,500 taka (around 14 U.S. dollars) to 5,000 taka (around 47 dollars) per blanket.

Dhaka's famous Bongo Bazar, a cluster of shops that make up the huge market, has many stores that are solely selling blankets exclusively from China.

As temperatures have plummeted in recent weeks in the country, sales of blankets and other warm clothes have gained momentum in the market, frequented by all classes of people, particularly the middle income group.

The scenario is no different at relatively cheaper shopping outlets at New Market, one of the busiest markets in the capital, and its adjacent Gausia and Chandi Chalk markets, where merchandise from China can be spotted in store fronts.

Ferdousi Akter Lucky lives in an apartment in the Shantinagar area in Dhaka.

She came to Bongo Bazar to buy an elegant blanket for her baby.

"I bought a thin, Chinese blanket for my baby," said Lucky, adding, "I like the color, size, and the price is quite reasonable."

Md. Azad Hossain is a salesman at a shop in Bongo Bazar and during the winter season he is particularly busy.

"I sell Chinese blankets among other popular Chinese products," Hossain said.

"Chinese blankets are made to last a long time," said the salesman.

He went on to say that people opt for the Chinese blankets, as despite being a little pricey, his customers would rather pay a little extra for the far better quality.

"People know that if they buy a good quality blanket they can use it for 10 to 15 years," said the shopkeeper.

Md. Muktar Hossain is the owner of a shop also selling popular Chinese blankets.

"We sell more and more Chinese blankets each year in this wholesale market, with Chinese blankets outselling other countries' products," he said.

"We buy the blankets from Chinese importers and then sell them wholesale all over Bangladesh," he explained.

Tax and profit margins are linked, the trader said, but this hasn't impacted the popularity of the blankets.


----------



## Bilal9

Look at how Adani is minting money from Bangladesh via Hasina. Looting of Bangladesh by Modi's business friends continue.

"Bangladesh would buy Adani’s electricity at more than five times the market price of bulk electricity in the country... Bangladesh must pay Adani roughly $450 million a year in capacity and maintenance charges regardless of whether it generates any electricity — a steep price by industry standards"​






https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/12/09/india-coal-gautam-adani-godda/



The above link is behind a paywall - if someone has access - then please post the story here.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Look at how Adani is minting money from Bangladesh via Hasina. Looting of Bangladesh by Modi's business friends continue.
> 
> "Bangladesh would buy Adani’s electricity at more than five times the market price of bulk electricity in the country... Bangladesh must pay Adani roughly $450 million a year in capacity and maintenance charges regardless of whether it generates any electricity — a steep price by industry standards"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/12/09/india-coal-gautam-adani-godda/
> 
> 
> 
> The above link is behind a paywall - if someone has access - then please post the story here.



Here's the full version -

How political will often favors a coal billionaire and his dirty fossil fuel​The tale of Gautam Adani’s giant power plant reveals how political will in India bends in favor of the dirty fuel​By Gerry Shih
, 
Niha Masih
and 
Anant Gupta

December 9, 2022 at 2:00 a.m. EST
The Adani power plant under construction in Godda, in India's Jharkhand state, in August. (Atul Loke/Panos Pictures for The Washington Post)
Listen
Comment

Gift
Share
GODDA, India — For years, nothing could stop the massive coal-fired power plant from rising over paddies and palm groves here in eastern India.
Not objections from local farmers, environmental impact review boards, even state officials. Not pledges by India’s leaders to shift toward renewable energy.
Not the fact that the project, ultimately, will benefit few Indians. When the plant comes online, *now scheduled for next week, all of the electricity it generates is due to be sold at a premium to neighboring Bangladesh, a heavily indebted country that has excess power capacity and doesn’t need more, documents show.*

The project, however, will benefit its builder, Gautam Adani, an Indian billionaire who according to Global Energy Monitor is the largest private developer of coal power plants and coal mines in the world. When his companies’ stock peaked in September, the Bloomberg Billionaires Index ranked Adani as the second-richest person on the planet, behind Elon Musk.


For decades, Indian officials have rebuffed Western pleas to phase out coal, a reliable but dirty energy source that produces one-fifth of all planet-warming carbon emissions. India’s fast-developing economy — it is the world’s second-largest consumer of coal and third-largest carbon emitter — must burn coal for several more decades out of necessity, not choice, they say.

“Critics would have us instantly get rid of all fossil fuel sources that India needs to serve a large population,” Adani, 60, told a conference in Singapore in September. “This would not work for India.”

But the story of Adani’s power plant in Godda offers a stark example of how political will in India often bends in favor of the dirty fuel — and the business titan who dominates the country’s coal industry.
More than two dozen interviews with current and former Indian officials, former Adani Group employees, industry executives and experts, and a review of hundreds of pages of company and government documents, including a confidential power purchase agreement, reveal how Indian officials repeatedly facilitated a project that seemed to make little economic sense.
They also illustrate the remarkable influence of a self-made billionaire whose ascent was closely *tied to the rise of Narendra Modi, India’s prime minister. In 2015, Modi laid the groundwork for the Godda plant during a state visit to Bangladesh. It was part of a larger pattern.*

After a senior Indian official opposed supplying coal at a discount to tycoons, including Adani, he was removed from his job by the Modi administration. When a local lawmaker led a hunger strike to protest the power station, he was jailed for six months.
On at least three occasions, according to officials and documents, the government revised laws to help Adani’s coal-related businesses and save him at least $1 billion. That came even as Modi told the United Nations he would tax coal and ramp up renewable energy.
In response to a detailed list of questions, a spokesman for the Adani Group did not address the Godda plant or Adani’s relationship with Modi but said the company plans to invest heavily in renewable energy and gradually shift away from coal. Modi’s office did not respond to repeated requests for comment. Indian officials have said that they are making an earnest attempt to roll out renewable energy, and that they hope to meet half of India’s electricity needs from those sources by 2030 and aim to reach net-zero emissions by 2070.


Today, the Adani Group owns eight airports and 13 seaports. It has rapidly diversified into the media, defense and cement sectors and even become one of India’s leading renewable energy suppliers. Adani’s net worth skyrocketed from $9 billion in 2020 to $127 billion this month.
Still, more than 60 percent of the Adani Group’s revenue is derived from coal-related businesses, according to his seven publicly traded companies’ quarterly reports and industry experts. Those businesses include four coal power plants, 18 coal mines and a coal-trading operation responsible for a quarter of imports into India, which relies on coal for 75 percent of its power generation.

Even within a portfolio so vast, few assets speak to Adani’s influence like the two cooling towers and a smokestack that loom over the Godda countryside.
One recent morning, after monsoon rains had washed away the dust and heat, a bricklayer named Bachchan Yadav recalled the day Adani representatives first showed up at the local crossing.
That was before villagers found out about the project and rallied against it, before hundreds of police officers charged at protesters with batons and jailed their leader, before Chinese engineers arrived by the busload and a hulking plant replaced what used to be fields of rice and chickpeas.
The villagers were naive then, the bricklayer said. They didn’t know whom or what they were up against.
“Bada aadmi, badi baat,” he sighed.
A big man, a big deal.

‘Absolute gouge’​*In June 2015, Modi swept into Dhaka for his first trip to Bangladesh, a friendly neighbor with deep cultural and trade ties to India. Modi’s two-day visit was productive: He led prayers at the Hindu Dhakeshwari Temple, settled a 40-year-long border dispute and inked a $4.5 billion deal for India’s state-owned and private companies to sell electricity to Bangladesh.
One of the power projects would be built by Adani, who had provided a corporate jet for Modi to use during his political campaign and accompanied the newly elected prime minister on his first visits to Canada and France. After Modi’s trip to Bangladesh, that country’s power authority contracted with Adani to build a $1.7 billion, 1,600-megawatt coal power plant. It would be situated 60 miles from the border, in a village in Godda district.
At the time, the project was seen as a win-win.
For Modi, it was an opportunity to bolster his “Neighborhood First” foreign policy and promote Indian business. Modi asked Bangladesh’s prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, to “facilitate the entry of Indian companies in the power generation, transmission and distribution sector of Bangladesh,” according to an Indian Foreign Ministry readout of their meeting.*

Story continues below advertisement


For her part, Hasina envisioned lifting her country into middle-income status by 2020. Electricity demand from Bangladesh’s humming garment factories and booming cities would triple by 2030, the government estimated.
But the confidential 163-page power purchase agreement obtained by The Washington Post, and reviewed by three industry analysts at The Post’s request, suggests the 25-year Godda deal is hardly favorable for Bangladesh.
*After the plant comes online, Bangladesh must pay Adani roughly $450 million a year in capacity and maintenance charges regardless of whether it generates any electricity — a steep price by industry standards, according to Tim Buckley, a Sydney-based energy finance analyst. It’s not clear when Bangladesh will actually receive power, because it has not finished its portion of the transmission line. And the plant may not even be needed: Bangladesh now has 40 percent more power generation capacity than peak demand, according to government figures, thanks to years of investment in coal- and gas-fired power stations.*

Then there is the cost of coal, which has tripled since war erupted in Ukraine in late February. Other agreements with foreign power suppliers, also seen by The Post, include clauses that would put a cap on the prices Bangladesh pays if the cost of coal skyrockets, but the Godda agreement stipulates that Bangladesh will pay the market price.
And the coal for Godda will probably be supplied by Adani’s own empire. The project’s environmental paperwork shows that 7 million tons a year will be transported from overseas. Industry analysts say the coal will probably come on Adani ships to an Adani-owned port in eastern India, then arrive at the plant on a stretch of Adani-built rail. The electricity generated will be sent to the border over an Adani-built high-voltage line. Under the contract, shipping and transmission costs will be passed on to Bangladesh.
All told, Bangladesh would buy Adani’s electricity at more than five times the market price of bulk electricity in the country, according to Buckley, a longtime energy analyst at major financial firms who focuses, in part, on South Asian markets. Even with coal prices returning to prewar levels, he said, Adani’s power would cost Bangladesh 33 percent more per kilowatt-hour than the publicly disclosed cost of running Bangladesh’s domestic coal-fired plant.
When compared with that of Bangladesh’s Kaptai solar farm, Adani’s power could be five times as expensive.
“It’s an absolute gouge,” Buckley said.

Story continues below advertisement


Hasan Mehedi, a Bangladeshi environmental campaigner who tracks the power industry, said 60 percent of his country’s power plants sit idle on a typical day. He added that the Godda plant will further tie Bangladesh’s future to coal.
“It kicks out space for solar, which is cheaper,” Mehedi said. “But poor communities in one of the hot spots in the global climate crisis will pay more for coal power they don’t need.”
Facing a looming power glut, Bangladesh in 2021 canceled 10 out of 18 planned coal power projects. Mohammad Hossain, a senior power official, told reporters that there was “concern globally” about coal and that renewables were cheaper.
But Adani’s project will proceed. B.D. Rahmatullah, a former director general of Bangladesh’s power regulator, who also reviewed the Adani contract, said Hasina cannot afford to anger India, even if the deal appears unfavorable.
“She knows what is bad and what is good,” he said. “But she knows, ‘If I satisfy Adani, Modi will be happy.’ Bangladesh now is not even a state of India. It is below that.”
A spokesman for Hasina and senior Bangladeshi energy officials did not respond to a detailed list of questions and repeated requests seeking comment.

Big ambitions​The shy but resourceful middle son of a textile merchant, Gautam Adani spent his early years as a modestly successful trader, always on the lookout for deals, said two former colleagues. He roamed the western state of Gujarat on a modest Bajaj scooter. He scoured East Asia for sellers of plastic films and pellets.
In 1991, the year India began to liberalize its economy, Adani caught his first big break. He was working as a middleman helping the Minnesota food giant Cargill develop salt mines in Mundra in Gujarat when the deal fell through, leaving Adani with 2,000 acres of white, sandy desert and no project.
So he pivoted. Adani built what was lacking in India: a deep-water port.
Within a decade, Mundra would become India’s most efficient port, awash in one of the country’s most-wanted commodities. Three jetties at Mundra were dedicated to receiving coal, and elevated conveyor belts spanning 10 miles would transport coal from vessels to the world’s largest coal-handling terminal.

Story continues below advertisement


The port put Adani at the center of not only logistics, but also energy, in a country where coal consumption more than doubled between 2006 and 2022. As of September, Adani’s businesses accounted for 25 percent of India’s coal imports this year, according to research firm CoalMint.
“He succeeds in the space where no one succeeds — infrastructure,” said Subhash Chandra Garg, a former Indian finance secretary. “His big ambitions always coincided with where the government is focusing.”
Adani’s reach now extends far beyond coal. He is India’s largest seller of consumer packaged goods and operates its largest urban natural gas provider. He has entered cutting-edge sectors, such as drone manufacturing, data centers and hydrogen fuel — a frontier technology in renewable energy — shortly after they were highlighted in government development plans. To many, he is seen almost as an arm of state policy.
“If he falls, oxygen masks will drop down to save him,” said Narayan Hariharan, a former president of corporate affairs at the Adani Group.

Unlike some Indian business magnates whose fortunes rose and fell with changes in government, Adani rose and rose because he has juggled ties with politicians from every party, supporters and rivals alike say. During the 1990s, he came to know the up-and-coming Gujarati politician Narendra Modi, a general secretary of the Bharatiya Janata Party who took over as the state leader in 2001.
Modi and Adani seemed to mesh, said associates of both men, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe private interactions.
One was an ambitious politician, known for his austere lifestyle and religious devotion. The other was a low-key, workaholic industrialist who traveled without large retinues and obsessed over cutting costs.
One former Modi adviser, who also worked with Adani, said Adani’s projects genuinely impressed the Gujarat state leader. The adviser recalled Modi’s delight when he flew over the Mundra port and saw Adani’s railroads stretching across the desert.
“No one had seen that scale of development in the private sector, and, in his mind, Adani was always excellent at execution,” the former adviser said.

Story continues below advertisement


In 2007, the Gujarat government sold Adani 140 square miles for a nominal price, according to news reports, and created a special economic zone (SEZ) around Mundra, which slashed taxes on businesses located within it. The BJP said it was trying to foster development.
In 2009, Adani began building a power station inside the Mundra SEZ that would burn imported coal, transported on his railroad from his nearby port. It was part of what his company called “Integrated Coal Management.”
Adani had entered the power-generation business.

In response to extensive questions from The Post, an Adani Group spokesman declined to address the Godda project, the various government actions related to the plant or Adani’s political relationships. The spokesman said the company plans to invest $100 billion in renewable energy in the coming decade and would gradually shift away from coal.
“As Europe has shown, the stark reality is that replacing fossil fuels is not easy,” he said. “While corporates like us work towards making green energy affordable, equal importance must be placed on making a graduated transition away from fossil fuels so that the hopes and aspirations of our people are not abandoned, literally, in the dark.”
Modi’s office did not respond to an extensive list of questions sent by email or return calls seeking comment about the Godda project and his relationship with Adani. Nor has Modi ever directly addressed their relationship in public remarks. When Indian opposition leaders have accused Modi of being too close to corporate leaders, the prime minister and his allies have often argued that successful companies are crucial in advancing the country’s economy. “Every industrialist who creates money in this country creates jobs. They have created jobs. They must be respected,” K.J. Alphons, a member of Parliament and a former tourism minister under Modi, said in comments before Parliament in February.

Concerns overridden​Soon after Adani signed his power deal with Bangladesh in 2015, some Indian officials expressed concern.
Godda is in Jharkhand, India’s second-poorest state. For years, state law required that power plants built in Jharkhand sell 25 percent of their generated power back to the state at a discount. But Adani sought an exception for Godda, former officials said; he offered to funnel electricity from his plants in other parts of India to Jharkhand instead — albeit at a higher price.
Jharkhand’s finance and energy officials balked.
A 2016 analysis that was conducted by state energy officials and seen by The Post estimated that Jharkhand would lose as much as $240 million a year — and Adani would save more than $1.1 billion over the project’s lifetime — if it proceeded with Adani’s proposal. Scroll.in, an Indian news outlet, reported that state auditors also were concerned about the arrangement.
As the project stalled, Rajesh Adani — Gautam’s younger brother and the Adani Group’s managing director — flew in for meetings with the Jharkhand chief minister, Raghubar Das, a member of Modi’s BJP. The next morning, Das summoned his aides to the cabinet room at Project House, the leafy Jharkhand government compound built by Soviet engineers, recalled a former state official who was present.
“This must move urgently,” Das instructed his aides, according to the former official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity for fear of retaliation. “Anything that needs to be done, just do it.”
In October 2016, the Jharkhand government amended the 25 percent rule. Adani’s project steamed ahead.
In one memo to the central government, state officials explained that they greenlighted the plant after Adani executives said the project originated from Modi’s state visit and had received “approval in principle” from the highest levels of government.

Story continues below advertisement


While Jharkhand officials wrestled with the project, a parallel process was underway in New Delhi to obtain environmental clearance.
The first environmental review committee to assess Adani’s proposal felt uneasy about the idea of a coal plant that was serving Bangladesh emitting pollution inside India, said C.R. Babu, a Delhi University professor and committee member. For five months, the panel held intense back-and-forth discussions with the company but did not grant approval by the time its term expired and it was disbanded.

After a second committee was formed, in late 2016, then-Environment Minister Anil Dave appeared at its initial gathering to remind the panel of the Modi government’s motto, “Ease of doing business,” recalled a member of the new committee, Sharachchandra Lele, an environmental researcher.
The new committee was inundated by letters from villagers in Godda worrying about pollution and arguing against the project. But Environment Ministry officials pushed back, saying the plant also had local supporters, Lele said.
The panel approved the Godda plant after one sitting.
By early 2018, Adani had received the necessary permits, but there was one more hurdle: potential tax bills on coal worth hundreds of millions of dollars.
That February, the company applied for the creation of an SEZ at the Godda site. The request was striking because the Commerce Ministry in 2016 had specifically prohibited tax-free zones around a single power plant. Citing its regulation, the ministry denied the request.



Months later, the ministry changed its mind. Meeting minutes show officials proposed amending their SEZ regulations and revisited the matter in February 2019 at the direction of then-Commerce Minister Suresh Prabhu, a Modi ally. Officials argued that tax-free zones like the one proposed by Adani would promote energy exports. A month later, Adani got his SEZ.
Calculations by The Post show Adani would save $35 million a year just on his coal imports for Godda. Coal imports are usually taxed at 400 rupees, or about $5, per ton.
This year, The Post filed a request under India’s Right to Information Act to obtain records related to how the Commerce Ministry came to approve the SEZ. After a six-month appeal process, ministry officials told The Post at a hearing that no such records existed.
Prabhu, the former commerce minister, and Das, the former Jharkhand state leader, declined to comment through their personal secretaries. The office of Tanmay Kumar, the Environment Ministry official overseeing power projects, also declined to comment.

Growing influence​In May 2014, fresh off national elections, a triumphant Modi waved from the tarmac in Gujarat, then flew to New Delhi to be sworn in. The Embraer private jet carrying the next prime minister had shuttled Modi throughout the campaign and sported a distinctive purple-and-blue logo on its fuselage: “Adani.”
After entering office, India’s new leader declared that improving infrastructure was his “greatest priority” and that abundant electricity, including renewables, would be key. Before the 2015 climate conference in Paris, Modi told the United Nations General Assembly that India would install 175 gigawatts of renewable energy by 2022 and introduce taxes on coal.
Back home, his administration was helping give coal away at bargain prices.
Anil Swarup, Modi’s former coal secretary, said that in 2015, “privileged businessmen” who owned power plants asked the government for discounted coal produced by Coal India, the state mining giant. When he refused, citing ethical concerns, Swarup was summoned by Modi’s secretary and repeatedly asked to give coal away. He still refused, Swarup recounted in an interview, and was soon transferred to the Education Ministry.
Shortly thereafter, Modi’s cabinet revised regulations to allow Coal India to give discounted coal to private buyers. Adani gained the largest share, receiving 10 million tons, or one-third of the stocks, government data showed. After the coal was distributed, the government said in a statement that it was a “win-win” policy that gave private power producers “long term supply security of coal … while consumers will benefit” from lower electricity prices.
Swarup declined to discuss Adani. But as a general matter, Swarup said, “there was a systematic effort by the government to enable certain industrialists.


Adani’s coal portfolio continues to grow. He has 8,760 megawatts’ worth of thermal power projects in the pipeline, including Godda, and has acquired nine new coal mines in the past two years alone. Indian officials, meanwhile, have doubled down on the fossil fuel, saying they plan to add 25 percent more coal-fired power capacity in the coming years.
“Part of the reason the government wants to keep the coal option is because there are very rich people who own coal assets, and they want to wring the last rupee out of those assets,” said Eswaran Somanathan, an economist at the Indian Statistical Institute.
As Adani’s coal business has expanded, so has his ability to overcome scrutiny. In Australia, he defeated a years-long campaign by environmentalists to stop his plans to develop the country’s largest coal mine. Adani’s Carmichael mine, which may provide coal for the Godda plant, began production in December 2021.
In India, tax authorities have struggled to investigate the Adani Group despite suspicions that it overcharged public utilities for electricity by exaggerating the cost of imported coal and machinery. Adani’s attorneys accuse Indian tax authorities of overreaching. The efforts of tax investigators to obtain company records have been blocked in the courts, and the revenue service is fighting Adani in the Supreme Court over whether its probe may proceed.
Adani has similarly turned to the courts to file at least seven defamation suits against journalists. Paranjoy Guha Thakurta and Abir Dasgupta, two journalists who published investigations into Adani’s use of SEZs to reduce his taxes, are under gag orders from a Gujarat court. In July, police arrived at the Delhi home of another reporter, Ravi Nair, and served him with an arrest warrant for alleged defamation.
Nair was not detained, but he called the arrest warrant an attempt at intimidation. Nair, who has published articles about Adani’s coal mines and offshore investors, said company executives have invited him to meet and told him that Adani was “a powerful man.”
“First, they asked me what I wanted,” Nair said. “Then came the threat.”

Unmet promises​When Adani representatives came to Godda in 2015, they, too, opened with friendly offers, villagers said.
To move the project forward, the company needed to obtain 1,000 acres of land and local residents’ support. It offered compensation to farmers who owned land and jobs to farm laborers who didn’t. It promised residents new shoes, clothes, schools and latrines.
In an impoverished region where 60 percent of women are illiterate and most residents live in basic homes with thatched roofs, the project seemed promising at first.
Many landowners supported it. But hundreds of other residents, mostly lower-caste laborers who worked the land for subsistence farming, were skeptical. Chintamani Sahu, a retired local schoolteacher, began holding meetings that attracted hundreds of attendees. Meanwhile, Pradeep Yadav, a fiery local legislator, began to speak out against Adani, and local opinion started to turn.
Environmentalists told the crowds the plant would burn 18,000 tons of coal a day and draw 36 million cubic liters of water a year. They spoke of how the 900-foot-tall smokestack would belch pollution as far as eight miles and how that might affect crops and, ultimately, the climate, said Sahu, who can still rattle off the statistics.
When local officials held a hearing in December 2016 on whether the project should move forward, police let in only those carrying yellow invitation letters, residents said. It was unclear who had handed them out, but Sahu and Yadav believe the company was responsible.

Outside the hall, chaos erupted as angry protesters tried to gain entry. Inside, the district administrator asked for a show of hands and determined that 80 percent of the audience supported Adani.
At a second hearing, in March 2017, hundreds of police officers blocked Yadav and his supporters from speaking onstage, leading to a scuffle. Police charged protesters with batons, and fired tear gas and gunshots in the air, according to witnesses and news reports.
“The local officials and police were instruments used by the government,” Yadav said. “If you could build consensus for a project, why would you need to ram it through?”
In April 2017, Yadav and Sahu tried one final tactic: a hunger strike. By day, they marched through Godda chanting, “Adani, go home!” By night, Yadav led a huge crowd in chants hailing the land as a sacred goddess.
Before dawn broke on the seventh day, police swooped in and seized Yadav. He served six months in jail for public disorder, and his movement lost all momentum. Landowners started to sell. Protesters gave up.
“We came home dejected,” said Bachchan Yadav, the bricklayer, who supported Pradeep Yadav after he lost his job at the Adani construction site after two months. “I’d never seen so many police. If even our leader could be arrested, what could we do?”


These days, behind a wall just beyond the last home in the village of Motia, a soaring power plant has materialized. But the schools, toilets, running water, new jobs — much of what Adani promised — have not, residents say.
Company representatives haven’t returned, residents say. Local men, forced to find work elsewhere after the company hired fewer and fewer of them, have gone. Left behind are mostly women and children sustaining themselves on the farmland that remains.
Meena Devi, 40, said her teenage son left this summer in search of work in Delhi after failing to find a job at the Adani plant.
“What else can we do?” Devi asked. “We need to make money to eat.”
In a muddy clearing, villagers gathered around Devi to share their own stories of the battle with Adani. Some said they feared him, others marveled at him. Many confessed they had only a vague sense of a man so influential that he appeared on television and in newspapers only their children could read. When told that he was one of the world’s richest men, a stunned silence fell over the crowd.
So it’s true, Bachchan Yadav murmured.
“People say he can do anything,” the bricklayer said. “And anything, he can get done.”
Meena Devi, a widow from Motia village who lives near the Adani power plant. Her family of sharecroppers has far less land to work on after it was sold to Adani. Her teenage son couldn’t find work at the power plant, so he left home to become a migrant worker. (Atul Loke/Panos Pictures for The Washington Post)
363Comments

Gift Article




By Gerry Shih
Gerry Shih is the India Bureau Chief for the Washington Post, covering India and neighboring countries.  Twitter




By Niha Masih
Niha Masih is a reporter at The Washington Post's Seoul hub, where she covers breaking news in the United States and across the world. Previously, she was The Post's India correspondent where she covered the rise of majoritarian nationalism, conflict in Kashmir, the Covid crisis and digital surveillance of citizens.  Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> Here's the full version -
> 
> How political will often favors a coal billionaire and his dirty fossil fuel​The tale of Gautam Adani’s giant power plant reveals how political will in India bends in favor of the dirty fuel​By Gerry Shih
> ,
> Niha Masih
> and
> Anant Gupta
> 
> December 9, 2022 at 2:00 a.m. EST
> The Adani power plant under construction in Godda, in India's Jharkhand state, in August. (Atul Loke/Panos Pictures for The Washington Post)
> Listen
> Comment
> 
> Gift
> Share
> GODDA, India — For years, nothing could stop the massive coal-fired power plant from rising over paddies and palm groves here in eastern India.
> Not objections from local farmers, environmental impact review boards, even state officials. Not pledges by India’s leaders to shift toward renewable energy.
> Not the fact that the project, ultimately, will benefit few Indians. When the plant comes online, *now scheduled for next week, all of the electricity it generates is due to be sold at a premium to neighboring Bangladesh, a heavily indebted country that has excess power capacity and doesn’t need more, documents show.*
> 
> The project, however, will benefit its builder, Gautam Adani, an Indian billionaire who according to Global Energy Monitor is the largest private developer of coal power plants and coal mines in the world. When his companies’ stock peaked in September, the Bloomberg Billionaires Index ranked Adani as the second-richest person on the planet, behind Elon Musk.
> 
> 
> For decades, Indian officials have rebuffed Western pleas to phase out coal, a reliable but dirty energy source that produces one-fifth of all planet-warming carbon emissions. India’s fast-developing economy — it is the world’s second-largest consumer of coal and third-largest carbon emitter — must burn coal for several more decades out of necessity, not choice, they say.
> 
> “Critics would have us instantly get rid of all fossil fuel sources that India needs to serve a large population,” Adani, 60, told a conference in Singapore in September. “This would not work for India.”
> 
> But the story of Adani’s power plant in Godda offers a stark example of how political will in India often bends in favor of the dirty fuel — and the business titan who dominates the country’s coal industry.
> More than two dozen interviews with current and former Indian officials, former Adani Group employees, industry executives and experts, and a review of hundreds of pages of company and government documents, including a confidential power purchase agreement, reveal how Indian officials repeatedly facilitated a project that seemed to make little economic sense.
> They also illustrate the remarkable influence of a self-made billionaire whose ascent was closely *tied to the rise of Narendra Modi, India’s prime minister. In 2015, Modi laid the groundwork for the Godda plant during a state visit to Bangladesh. It was part of a larger pattern.*
> 
> After a senior Indian official opposed supplying coal at a discount to tycoons, including Adani, he was removed from his job by the Modi administration. When a local lawmaker led a hunger strike to protest the power station, he was jailed for six months.
> On at least three occasions, according to officials and documents, the government revised laws to help Adani’s coal-related businesses and save him at least $1 billion. That came even as Modi told the United Nations he would tax coal and ramp up renewable energy.
> In response to a detailed list of questions, a spokesman for the Adani Group did not address the Godda plant or Adani’s relationship with Modi but said the company plans to invest heavily in renewable energy and gradually shift away from coal. Modi’s office did not respond to repeated requests for comment. Indian officials have said that they are making an earnest attempt to roll out renewable energy, and that they hope to meet half of India’s electricity needs from those sources by 2030 and aim to reach net-zero emissions by 2070.
> 
> 
> Today, the Adani Group owns eight airports and 13 seaports. It has rapidly diversified into the media, defense and cement sectors and even become one of India’s leading renewable energy suppliers. Adani’s net worth skyrocketed from $9 billion in 2020 to $127 billion this month.
> Still, more than 60 percent of the Adani Group’s revenue is derived from coal-related businesses, according to his seven publicly traded companies’ quarterly reports and industry experts. Those businesses include four coal power plants, 18 coal mines and a coal-trading operation responsible for a quarter of imports into India, which relies on coal for 75 percent of its power generation.
> 
> Even within a portfolio so vast, few assets speak to Adani’s influence like the two cooling towers and a smokestack that loom over the Godda countryside.
> One recent morning, after monsoon rains had washed away the dust and heat, a bricklayer named Bachchan Yadav recalled the day Adani representatives first showed up at the local crossing.
> That was before villagers found out about the project and rallied against it, before hundreds of police officers charged at protesters with batons and jailed their leader, before Chinese engineers arrived by the busload and a hulking plant replaced what used to be fields of rice and chickpeas.
> The villagers were naive then, the bricklayer said. They didn’t know whom or what they were up against.
> “Bada aadmi, badi baat,” he sighed.
> A big man, a big deal.
> 
> ‘Absolute gouge’​*In June 2015, Modi swept into Dhaka for his first trip to Bangladesh, a friendly neighbor with deep cultural and trade ties to India. Modi’s two-day visit was productive: He led prayers at the Hindu Dhakeshwari Temple, settled a 40-year-long border dispute and inked a $4.5 billion deal for India’s state-owned and private companies to sell electricity to Bangladesh.
> One of the power projects would be built by Adani, who had provided a corporate jet for Modi to use during his political campaign and accompanied the newly elected prime minister on his first visits to Canada and France. After Modi’s trip to Bangladesh, that country’s power authority contracted with Adani to build a $1.7 billion, 1,600-megawatt coal power plant. It would be situated 60 miles from the border, in a village in Godda district.
> At the time, the project was seen as a win-win.
> For Modi, it was an opportunity to bolster his “Neighborhood First” foreign policy and promote Indian business. Modi asked Bangladesh’s prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, to “facilitate the entry of Indian companies in the power generation, transmission and distribution sector of Bangladesh,” according to an Indian Foreign Ministry readout of their meeting.*
> 
> Story continues below advertisement
> 
> 
> For her part, Hasina envisioned lifting her country into middle-income status by 2020. Electricity demand from Bangladesh’s humming garment factories and booming cities would triple by 2030, the government estimated.
> But the confidential 163-page power purchase agreement obtained by The Washington Post, and reviewed by three industry analysts at The Post’s request, suggests the 25-year Godda deal is hardly favorable for Bangladesh.
> *After the plant comes online, Bangladesh must pay Adani roughly $450 million a year in capacity and maintenance charges regardless of whether it generates any electricity — a steep price by industry standards, according to Tim Buckley, a Sydney-based energy finance analyst. It’s not clear when Bangladesh will actually receive power, because it has not finished its portion of the transmission line. And the plant may not even be needed: Bangladesh now has 40 percent more power generation capacity than peak demand, according to government figures, thanks to years of investment in coal- and gas-fired power stations.*
> 
> Then there is the cost of coal, which has tripled since war erupted in Ukraine in late February. Other agreements with foreign power suppliers, also seen by The Post, include clauses that would put a cap on the prices Bangladesh pays if the cost of coal skyrockets, but the Godda agreement stipulates that Bangladesh will pay the market price.
> And the coal for Godda will probably be supplied by Adani’s own empire. The project’s environmental paperwork shows that 7 million tons a year will be transported from overseas. Industry analysts say the coal will probably come on Adani ships to an Adani-owned port in eastern India, then arrive at the plant on a stretch of Adani-built rail. The electricity generated will be sent to the border over an Adani-built high-voltage line. Under the contract, shipping and transmission costs will be passed on to Bangladesh.
> All told, Bangladesh would buy Adani’s electricity at more than five times the market price of bulk electricity in the country, according to Buckley, a longtime energy analyst at major financial firms who focuses, in part, on South Asian markets. Even with coal prices returning to prewar levels, he said, Adani’s power would cost Bangladesh 33 percent more per kilowatt-hour than the publicly disclosed cost of running Bangladesh’s domestic coal-fired plant.
> When compared with that of Bangladesh’s Kaptai solar farm, Adani’s power could be five times as expensive.
> “It’s an absolute gouge,” Buckley said.
> 
> Story continues below advertisement
> 
> 
> Hasan Mehedi, a Bangladeshi environmental campaigner who tracks the power industry, said 60 percent of his country’s power plants sit idle on a typical day. He added that the Godda plant will further tie Bangladesh’s future to coal.
> “It kicks out space for solar, which is cheaper,” Mehedi said. “But poor communities in one of the hot spots in the global climate crisis will pay more for coal power they don’t need.”
> Facing a looming power glut, Bangladesh in 2021 canceled 10 out of 18 planned coal power projects. Mohammad Hossain, a senior power official, told reporters that there was “concern globally” about coal and that renewables were cheaper.
> But Adani’s project will proceed. B.D. Rahmatullah, a former director general of Bangladesh’s power regulator, who also reviewed the Adani contract, said Hasina cannot afford to anger India, even if the deal appears unfavorable.
> “She knows what is bad and what is good,” he said. “But she knows, ‘If I satisfy Adani, Modi will be happy.’ Bangladesh now is not even a state of India. It is below that.”
> A spokesman for Hasina and senior Bangladeshi energy officials did not respond to a detailed list of questions and repeated requests seeking comment.
> 
> Big ambitions​The shy but resourceful middle son of a textile merchant, Gautam Adani spent his early years as a modestly successful trader, always on the lookout for deals, said two former colleagues. He roamed the western state of Gujarat on a modest Bajaj scooter. He scoured East Asia for sellers of plastic films and pellets.
> In 1991, the year India began to liberalize its economy, Adani caught his first big break. He was working as a middleman helping the Minnesota food giant Cargill develop salt mines in Mundra in Gujarat when the deal fell through, leaving Adani with 2,000 acres of white, sandy desert and no project.
> So he pivoted. Adani built what was lacking in India: a deep-water port.
> Within a decade, Mundra would become India’s most efficient port, awash in one of the country’s most-wanted commodities. Three jetties at Mundra were dedicated to receiving coal, and elevated conveyor belts spanning 10 miles would transport coal from vessels to the world’s largest coal-handling terminal.
> 
> Story continues below advertisement
> 
> 
> The port put Adani at the center of not only logistics, but also energy, in a country where coal consumption more than doubled between 2006 and 2022. As of September, Adani’s businesses accounted for 25 percent of India’s coal imports this year, according to research firm CoalMint.
> “He succeeds in the space where no one succeeds — infrastructure,” said Subhash Chandra Garg, a former Indian finance secretary. “His big ambitions always coincided with where the government is focusing.”
> Adani’s reach now extends far beyond coal. He is India’s largest seller of consumer packaged goods and operates its largest urban natural gas provider. He has entered cutting-edge sectors, such as drone manufacturing, data centers and hydrogen fuel — a frontier technology in renewable energy — shortly after they were highlighted in government development plans. To many, he is seen almost as an arm of state policy.
> “If he falls, oxygen masks will drop down to save him,” said Narayan Hariharan, a former president of corporate affairs at the Adani Group.
> 
> Unlike some Indian business magnates whose fortunes rose and fell with changes in government, Adani rose and rose because he has juggled ties with politicians from every party, supporters and rivals alike say. During the 1990s, he came to know the up-and-coming Gujarati politician Narendra Modi, a general secretary of the Bharatiya Janata Party who took over as the state leader in 2001.
> Modi and Adani seemed to mesh, said associates of both men, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe private interactions.
> One was an ambitious politician, known for his austere lifestyle and religious devotion. The other was a low-key, workaholic industrialist who traveled without large retinues and obsessed over cutting costs.
> One former Modi adviser, who also worked with Adani, said Adani’s projects genuinely impressed the Gujarat state leader. The adviser recalled Modi’s delight when he flew over the Mundra port and saw Adani’s railroads stretching across the desert.
> “No one had seen that scale of development in the private sector, and, in his mind, Adani was always excellent at execution,” the former adviser said.
> 
> Story continues below advertisement
> 
> 
> In 2007, the Gujarat government sold Adani 140 square miles for a nominal price, according to news reports, and created a special economic zone (SEZ) around Mundra, which slashed taxes on businesses located within it. The BJP said it was trying to foster development.
> In 2009, Adani began building a power station inside the Mundra SEZ that would burn imported coal, transported on his railroad from his nearby port. It was part of what his company called “Integrated Coal Management.”
> Adani had entered the power-generation business.
> 
> In response to extensive questions from The Post, an Adani Group spokesman declined to address the Godda project, the various government actions related to the plant or Adani’s political relationships. The spokesman said the company plans to invest $100 billion in renewable energy in the coming decade and would gradually shift away from coal.
> “As Europe has shown, the stark reality is that replacing fossil fuels is not easy,” he said. “While corporates like us work towards making green energy affordable, equal importance must be placed on making a graduated transition away from fossil fuels so that the hopes and aspirations of our people are not abandoned, literally, in the dark.”
> Modi’s office did not respond to an extensive list of questions sent by email or return calls seeking comment about the Godda project and his relationship with Adani. Nor has Modi ever directly addressed their relationship in public remarks. When Indian opposition leaders have accused Modi of being too close to corporate leaders, the prime minister and his allies have often argued that successful companies are crucial in advancing the country’s economy. “Every industrialist who creates money in this country creates jobs. They have created jobs. They must be respected,” K.J. Alphons, a member of Parliament and a former tourism minister under Modi, said in comments before Parliament in February.
> 
> Concerns overridden​Soon after Adani signed his power deal with Bangladesh in 2015, some Indian officials expressed concern.
> Godda is in Jharkhand, India’s second-poorest state. For years, state law required that power plants built in Jharkhand sell 25 percent of their generated power back to the state at a discount. But Adani sought an exception for Godda, former officials said; he offered to funnel electricity from his plants in other parts of India to Jharkhand instead — albeit at a higher price.
> Jharkhand’s finance and energy officials balked.
> A 2016 analysis that was conducted by state energy officials and seen by The Post estimated that Jharkhand would lose as much as $240 million a year — and Adani would save more than $1.1 billion over the project’s lifetime — if it proceeded with Adani’s proposal. Scroll.in, an Indian news outlet, reported that state auditors also were concerned about the arrangement.
> As the project stalled, Rajesh Adani — Gautam’s younger brother and the Adani Group’s managing director — flew in for meetings with the Jharkhand chief minister, Raghubar Das, a member of Modi’s BJP. The next morning, Das summoned his aides to the cabinet room at Project House, the leafy Jharkhand government compound built by Soviet engineers, recalled a former state official who was present.
> “This must move urgently,” Das instructed his aides, according to the former official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity for fear of retaliation. “Anything that needs to be done, just do it.”
> In October 2016, the Jharkhand government amended the 25 percent rule. Adani’s project steamed ahead.
> In one memo to the central government, state officials explained that they greenlighted the plant after Adani executives said the project originated from Modi’s state visit and had received “approval in principle” from the highest levels of government.
> 
> Story continues below advertisement
> 
> 
> While Jharkhand officials wrestled with the project, a parallel process was underway in New Delhi to obtain environmental clearance.
> The first environmental review committee to assess Adani’s proposal felt uneasy about the idea of a coal plant that was serving Bangladesh emitting pollution inside India, said C.R. Babu, a Delhi University professor and committee member. For five months, the panel held intense back-and-forth discussions with the company but did not grant approval by the time its term expired and it was disbanded.
> 
> After a second committee was formed, in late 2016, then-Environment Minister Anil Dave appeared at its initial gathering to remind the panel of the Modi government’s motto, “Ease of doing business,” recalled a member of the new committee, Sharachchandra Lele, an environmental researcher.
> The new committee was inundated by letters from villagers in Godda worrying about pollution and arguing against the project. But Environment Ministry officials pushed back, saying the plant also had local supporters, Lele said.
> The panel approved the Godda plant after one sitting.
> By early 2018, Adani had received the necessary permits, but there was one more hurdle: potential tax bills on coal worth hundreds of millions of dollars.
> That February, the company applied for the creation of an SEZ at the Godda site. The request was striking because the Commerce Ministry in 2016 had specifically prohibited tax-free zones around a single power plant. Citing its regulation, the ministry denied the request.
> 
> 
> 
> Months later, the ministry changed its mind. Meeting minutes show officials proposed amending their SEZ regulations and revisited the matter in February 2019 at the direction of then-Commerce Minister Suresh Prabhu, a Modi ally. Officials argued that tax-free zones like the one proposed by Adani would promote energy exports. A month later, Adani got his SEZ.
> Calculations by The Post show Adani would save $35 million a year just on his coal imports for Godda. Coal imports are usually taxed at 400 rupees, or about $5, per ton.
> This year, The Post filed a request under India’s Right to Information Act to obtain records related to how the Commerce Ministry came to approve the SEZ. After a six-month appeal process, ministry officials told The Post at a hearing that no such records existed.
> Prabhu, the former commerce minister, and Das, the former Jharkhand state leader, declined to comment through their personal secretaries. The office of Tanmay Kumar, the Environment Ministry official overseeing power projects, also declined to comment.
> 
> Growing influence​In May 2014, fresh off national elections, a triumphant Modi waved from the tarmac in Gujarat, then flew to New Delhi to be sworn in. The Embraer private jet carrying the next prime minister had shuttled Modi throughout the campaign and sported a distinctive purple-and-blue logo on its fuselage: “Adani.”
> After entering office, India’s new leader declared that improving infrastructure was his “greatest priority” and that abundant electricity, including renewables, would be key. Before the 2015 climate conference in Paris, Modi told the United Nations General Assembly that India would install 175 gigawatts of renewable energy by 2022 and introduce taxes on coal.
> Back home, his administration was helping give coal away at bargain prices.
> Anil Swarup, Modi’s former coal secretary, said that in 2015, “privileged businessmen” who owned power plants asked the government for discounted coal produced by Coal India, the state mining giant. When he refused, citing ethical concerns, Swarup was summoned by Modi’s secretary and repeatedly asked to give coal away. He still refused, Swarup recounted in an interview, and was soon transferred to the Education Ministry.
> Shortly thereafter, Modi’s cabinet revised regulations to allow Coal India to give discounted coal to private buyers. Adani gained the largest share, receiving 10 million tons, or one-third of the stocks, government data showed. After the coal was distributed, the government said in a statement that it was a “win-win” policy that gave private power producers “long term supply security of coal … while consumers will benefit” from lower electricity prices.
> Swarup declined to discuss Adani. But as a general matter, Swarup said, “there was a systematic effort by the government to enable certain industrialists.
> 
> 
> Adani’s coal portfolio continues to grow. He has 8,760 megawatts’ worth of thermal power projects in the pipeline, including Godda, and has acquired nine new coal mines in the past two years alone. Indian officials, meanwhile, have doubled down on the fossil fuel, saying they plan to add 25 percent more coal-fired power capacity in the coming years.
> “Part of the reason the government wants to keep the coal option is because there are very rich people who own coal assets, and they want to wring the last rupee out of those assets,” said Eswaran Somanathan, an economist at the Indian Statistical Institute.
> As Adani’s coal business has expanded, so has his ability to overcome scrutiny. In Australia, he defeated a years-long campaign by environmentalists to stop his plans to develop the country’s largest coal mine. Adani’s Carmichael mine, which may provide coal for the Godda plant, began production in December 2021.
> In India, tax authorities have struggled to investigate the Adani Group despite suspicions that it overcharged public utilities for electricity by exaggerating the cost of imported coal and machinery. Adani’s attorneys accuse Indian tax authorities of overreaching. The efforts of tax investigators to obtain company records have been blocked in the courts, and the revenue service is fighting Adani in the Supreme Court over whether its probe may proceed.
> Adani has similarly turned to the courts to file at least seven defamation suits against journalists. Paranjoy Guha Thakurta and Abir Dasgupta, two journalists who published investigations into Adani’s use of SEZs to reduce his taxes, are under gag orders from a Gujarat court. In July, police arrived at the Delhi home of another reporter, Ravi Nair, and served him with an arrest warrant for alleged defamation.
> Nair was not detained, but he called the arrest warrant an attempt at intimidation. Nair, who has published articles about Adani’s coal mines and offshore investors, said company executives have invited him to meet and told him that Adani was “a powerful man.”
> “First, they asked me what I wanted,” Nair said. “Then came the threat.”
> 
> Unmet promises​When Adani representatives came to Godda in 2015, they, too, opened with friendly offers, villagers said.
> To move the project forward, the company needed to obtain 1,000 acres of land and local residents’ support. It offered compensation to farmers who owned land and jobs to farm laborers who didn’t. It promised residents new shoes, clothes, schools and latrines.
> In an impoverished region where 60 percent of women are illiterate and most residents live in basic homes with thatched roofs, the project seemed promising at first.
> Many landowners supported it. But hundreds of other residents, mostly lower-caste laborers who worked the land for subsistence farming, were skeptical. Chintamani Sahu, a retired local schoolteacher, began holding meetings that attracted hundreds of attendees. Meanwhile, Pradeep Yadav, a fiery local legislator, began to speak out against Adani, and local opinion started to turn.
> Environmentalists told the crowds the plant would burn 18,000 tons of coal a day and draw 36 million cubic liters of water a year. They spoke of how the 900-foot-tall smokestack would belch pollution as far as eight miles and how that might affect crops and, ultimately, the climate, said Sahu, who can still rattle off the statistics.
> When local officials held a hearing in December 2016 on whether the project should move forward, police let in only those carrying yellow invitation letters, residents said. It was unclear who had handed them out, but Sahu and Yadav believe the company was responsible.
> 
> Outside the hall, chaos erupted as angry protesters tried to gain entry. Inside, the district administrator asked for a show of hands and determined that 80 percent of the audience supported Adani.
> At a second hearing, in March 2017, hundreds of police officers blocked Yadav and his supporters from speaking onstage, leading to a scuffle. Police charged protesters with batons, and fired tear gas and gunshots in the air, according to witnesses and news reports.
> “The local officials and police were instruments used by the government,” Yadav said. “If you could build consensus for a project, why would you need to ram it through?”
> In April 2017, Yadav and Sahu tried one final tactic: a hunger strike. By day, they marched through Godda chanting, “Adani, go home!” By night, Yadav led a huge crowd in chants hailing the land as a sacred goddess.
> Before dawn broke on the seventh day, police swooped in and seized Yadav. He served six months in jail for public disorder, and his movement lost all momentum. Landowners started to sell. Protesters gave up.
> “We came home dejected,” said Bachchan Yadav, the bricklayer, who supported Pradeep Yadav after he lost his job at the Adani construction site after two months. “I’d never seen so many police. If even our leader could be arrested, what could we do?”
> 
> 
> These days, behind a wall just beyond the last home in the village of Motia, a soaring power plant has materialized. But the schools, toilets, running water, new jobs — much of what Adani promised — have not, residents say.
> Company representatives haven’t returned, residents say. Local men, forced to find work elsewhere after the company hired fewer and fewer of them, have gone. Left behind are mostly women and children sustaining themselves on the farmland that remains.
> Meena Devi, 40, said her teenage son left this summer in search of work in Delhi after failing to find a job at the Adani plant.
> “What else can we do?” Devi asked. “We need to make money to eat.”
> In a muddy clearing, villagers gathered around Devi to share their own stories of the battle with Adani. Some said they feared him, others marveled at him. Many confessed they had only a vague sense of a man so influential that he appeared on television and in newspapers only their children could read. When told that he was one of the world’s richest men, a stunned silence fell over the crowd.
> So it’s true, Bachchan Yadav murmured.
> “People say he can do anything,” the bricklayer said. “And anything, he can get done.”
> Meena Devi, a widow from Motia village who lives near the Adani power plant. Her family of sharecroppers has far less land to work on after it was sold to Adani. Her teenage son couldn’t find work at the power plant, so he left home to become a migrant worker. (Atul Loke/Panos Pictures for The Washington Post)
> 363Comments
> 
> Gift Article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Gerry Shih
> Gerry Shih is the India Bureau Chief for the Washington Post, covering India and neighboring countries.  Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Niha Masih
> Niha Masih is a reporter at The Washington Post's Seoul hub, where she covers breaking news in the United States and across the world. Previously, she was The Post's India correspondent where she covered the rise of majoritarian nationalism, conflict in Kashmir, the Covid crisis and digital surveillance of citizens.  Twitter



Bhai @leonblack08 I really owe you one. Thanks! 

Just goes to show how this govts. functionaries are funneling massive amounts of money to India (and also Modi).

The project to blood-suck Bangladesh dry continues....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

This story is from four years ago.

The fight for "Little Bangladesh" in LA continues despite Korean territorialism.

We will keep fighting and we will eventually win.

The vice story has a definite Korean slant and shows more of their side of the story.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

হায়রে উত্তরবঙ্গের মানুষ !!! লাখ টাকার বাগান খায় দুই টাকার ছাগলে !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Why is the halal economy booming?


Essential Middle East takes a closer look at the halal industry and the factors behind its explosive growth.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Bilal9

Hey PDF guys and gals (all I know, yes - even Bhartiya Extremists) - Happy New Year !!

May Allah give us calm demeanor and Barakah in the New Year to be good people and tolerate and love each other regardless of political and religious beliefs.

Summa Ameen !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Fifth columnist Indo-Bengali bhakts posting videos singing glory of what a great place Kolkata is.

Channel Name is "DopeReactionBD".

Maybe hired by Gujarati and Marathi traders in that city to increase Bangladeshi footfall in that town. They love our dollars.






In fact check out how these two fake "Bangladeshi" Hindu bhakts are only singing India's praise....all over their channel.

Kamjaat h*r*mi chhotolok bhakt grew up in Bangladesh but can't stand Bangladesh. Their love is only for India.



https://www.youtube.com/@dopereactionbd



This one irked me quite a bit. You can be Hindu, but putting down your own country ?? Wow.....

Adar byaparee Jahajer khobor nitesey....


----------



## Bilal9

More Bharat and Modi-Bondona as expected


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Fifth columnist Indo-Bengali bhakts posting videos singing glory of what a great place Kolkata is.
> 
> Channel Name is "DopeReactionBD".
> 
> Maybe hired by Gujarati and Marathi traders in that city to increase Bangladeshi footfall in that town. They love our dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact check out how these two Bangladeshi bhakts are only singing India's praise....all over their channel.
> 
> Kamjaat chhotolok grew up in Bangladesh but can't stand it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@dopereactionbd
> 
> 
> 
> This one irked me quite a bit. You can be Hindu, but putting down your own country ?? Wow.....
> 
> Adar byaparee Jahajer khobor nitesey....



I havn't been to Bangaldesh in decades.

How prevalent are people like this there?


----------



## Bilal9

Avicenna said:


> I havn't been to Bangaldesh in decades.
> 
> How prevalent are people like this there?



Nowadays these type of fifth columnist people are way too active. You cannot touch them thanks to RAW and Hasina goondas.

Hasina is following RAW direction overtime so all Bangladeshis turn into loyal Hindu Rashtra citizens.

Glorifying Indian achievements (and demonstrating Indian superiority over everything Bangladeshi) is loyal part time job of Chetona AL activists.

Blame it on years of Indian cultural hegemony Thanks to:

1. Chetona Kolkata culture propagandists

2. Over-abundance and popularity of Zee-Bangla/NDTV type Indian channels.

Even babies waking up in the morning speak in Hindi.

"Maa bhookh lagee hai - doodh do".....

I guess it is not all bad. They can switch over to Urdu quite fast once we forego all the Sanskrit and replace them with Farsi words which are already prevalent in Bengali.

We need to popularize HUM TV and ARY TV way more in Bangladesh which is not going to be too hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Avicenna

Bilal9 said:


> Nowadays these type of fifth columnist people are way too active. You cannot touch them thanks to RAW and Hasina goondas.
> 
> Hasina is following RAW direction overtime so all Bangladeshis turn into loyal Hindu Rashtra citizens.
> 
> Glorifying Indian achievements (and demonstrating Indian superiority over everything Bangladeshi) is loyal part time job of Chetona AL activists.
> 
> Blame it on years of Indian cultural hegemony Thanks to:
> 
> 1. Chetona Kolkata culture propagandists
> 
> 2. Over-abundance and popularity of Zee-Bangla/NDTV type Indian channels.
> 
> Even babies waking up in the morning speak in Hindi.
> 
> "Maa bhookh lagee hai - doodh do".....
> 
> I guess it is not all bad. They can switch over to Urdu quite fast once we forego all the Sanskrit and replace them with Farsi words which are already prevalent in Bengali.
> 
> We need to popularize HUM TV and ARY TV way more in Bangladesh which is not going to be too hard.



Sad.


----------



## Bilal9

Here's another fifth columnist bhakt idiot channel glorifying India and Kolkata in the name of "Bangladesh Reaction". Only Indian faaltu fake morons will launch fake propaganda YT channels in Bangladesh in the name of "love for India". Same pattern here as that other channel above. 

Proof that there is concerted attempt from Bhakt fifth columnists to maintain Indian cultural hegemony and influence over Bangladesh while glorifying India.



https://www.youtube.com/@creativesetu/videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Avicenna said:


> I havn't been to Bangaldesh in decades.
> 
> How prevalent are people like this there?


কম পানির মাছ বেশি পানিতে গিয়ে পড়লে লাফায় বেশি। তাদেরও সেই দশা আরকি...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Fifth columnist Indo-Bengali bhakts posting videos singing glory of what a great place Kolkata is.
> 
> Channel Name is "DopeReactionBD".
> 
> Maybe hired by Gujarati and Marathi traders in that city to increase Bangladeshi footfall in that town. They love our dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact check out how these two fake "Bangladeshi" Hindu bhakts are only singing India's praise....all over their channel.
> 
> Kamjaat h*r*mi chhotolok bhakt grew up in Bangladesh but can't stand Bangladesh. Their love is only for India.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@dopereactionbd
> 
> 
> 
> This one irked me quite a bit. You can be Hindu, but putting down your own country ?? Wow.....
> 
> Adar byaparee Jahajer khobor nitesey....



Most of these cringe channels are just suckers for likes. The motive is pure and simple greed. More views equates to more money. You will see some cringe Indian and Pakistani channels doing the same for the sake of more views. The cringy reaction channels are the worst.

You may be giving too much credit to these morons. I don't think most of these guys are under any payroll nor have any subversive agenda. That is not to say some of these do have agenda and part of social engineering project.

I am more worried about the paid agents in position of authority. Like those in media, politics and academia. The damage they cause is far worse than these idiots in social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> Glorifying Indian achievements (and demonstrating Indian superiority over everything Bangladeshi)



So! You have finally decided to call out @bluesky?

Bravo!

Have a kola from the @BananaRepublicUK 

😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣

@UKBengali 
@EasyNow 
@jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

Bilal9 said:


> Kamjaat h*r*mi chhotolok bhakt grew up in Bangladesh but can't stand Bangladesh. Their love is only for India.



Kamjaat ? Chhotolok ?

@BananaRepublicUK, see this is why I consider "Muslims" like Bilal to be more practising Hindu than Muslim. They carry the Hindutvadi caste system and its attendent extreme Capitalism. When the last khutba of Hazrat Muhammad was about all humans being children of Adam and Eve so no one should discriminate against each other on basis of race and other artificial social and socio-economic constructs here is Bilal who does 40 rakaats in ten prayers times a day like a Brahman pandit obviously being classist. Who is being the haraami here ? 



Bilal9 said:


> Even babies waking up in the morning speak in Hindi.
> 
> "Maa bhookh lagee hai - doodh do".....



Sure, in my Deccan Muslim environment we would speak in shuddh Farsi "مادر من گرسنه ام به من شیر بده".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BananaRepublicUK said:


> So! You have finally decided to call out @bluesky?
> 
> Bravo!
> 
> Have a kola from the @BananaRepublicUK
> 
> 😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣
> 
> @UKBengali
> @EasyNow
> @jamahir



WTH out-of-context crap are you talking about now? Please don't tag either me or @bluesky bhai. I could care less.

If you could even fathom @bluesky bhai's points - you and your retard friends would not put in your non-sense pointless comments and tag us.

India and Pakistan are both far ahead of Bangladesh in technology, everyone knows this. I pointed out that Bangladeshi fifth columnists should not promote Indian tourist attractions while claiming that they are Bangladeshis - these are essentially Indian kids, born and bred there. Context is different, but I doubt you can "get" the point.

Tired of your posts, only to increase your post count. The mods know as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

jamahir said:


> Kamjaat ? Chhotolok ?
> 
> @BananaRepublicUK, see this is why I consider "Muslims" like Bilal to be more practising Hindu than Muslim



Or it could be due to the limited Bengali vocabulary!

In English you would use words like uncouth and uncivilised.

I will give him the benefit of the doubt!

And say he is linguistically challenged rather than a “bad Muslim”.



Bilal9 said:


> If you could even fathom @bluesky bhai's points - you and your retard friends would not put in your non-sense pointless comments and tag us.



There is no hyphen in nonsense, bro.

Nonsense not non-sense!

You guys really need to get off PDF and YouTube!!!

Instead read some books!!!

It would improve your English and your general knowledge!!!


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> "Maa bhookh lagee hai - doodh do".....


You have written a great dialogue in Hindi. However, when written in Arabic script, it becomes Urdu. Good to communicate with Pakistanis.

Language helps people to communicate with other people. In my case, I got a Letter mark in Urdu in the SSC exam. I was brought up in places/ railway stations where there were non-Bengalis from India. So, I picked up Urdu in a short time.

However, not everyone in my class got a Letter mark in Urdu. Learning grammar is important in any *vernacular* subject. Even now, I speak in Urdu with Pakistanis, Indians, and Nepalese.

Our great BAL patriots here with tiny brains would hate me for this. They always do.

Spoken Urdu and spoken Hindi are the same. Exposure to more than one language causes the brain to grow larger which helps to learn other subjects.

***** Can you see a similarity between this word* verna*cular with the Sanskrit-derived word *বর্ন*মালা? A gift from an Indo-European language, both derived from Sanskrit.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> Nowadays these type of fifth columnist people are way too active. You cannot touch them thanks to RAW and Hasina goondas.
> 
> Hasina is following RAW direction overtime so all Bangladeshis turn into loyal Hindu Rashtra citizens.
> 
> Glorifying Indian achievements (and demonstrating Indian superiority over everything Bangladeshi) is loyal part time job of Chetona AL activists.
> 
> Blame it on years of Indian cultural hegemony Thanks to:
> 
> 1. Chetona Kolkata culture propagandists
> 
> 2. Over-abundance and popularity of Zee-Bangla/NDTV type Indian channels.
> 
> Even babies waking up in the morning speak in Hindi.
> 
> "Maa bhookh lagee hai - doodh do".....
> 
> I guess it is not all bad. They can switch over to Urdu quite fast once we forego all the Sanskrit and replace them with Farsi words which are already prevalent in Bengali.
> 
> We need to popularize HUM TV and ARY TV way more in Bangladesh which is not going to be too hard.



Why do we need HUM TV or ARY?! do you want to replace the distinct Bangalee identity and language of Bangladesh?

What exactly have those channels done for their home country that we should adopt them?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

EasyNow said:


> Why do we need HUM TV or ARY?! do you want to replace the distinct Bangalee identity and language of Bangladesh?
> 
> What exactly have those channels done for their home country that we should adopt them?



You are not the target audience, women of Bangladesh are. They have already "adopted" it without your approval. I dare say it was a conscious choice. Maybe go to the Chetona idiot culture minister and complain.

ARY and HUM TV content showing Pakistani dramas are higher in quality than Indian content and have far more in common with Bangladeshi libaas, khana-peena culture and other riwaaz than garbage Saas-Bahoo serials from India. 

Pakistani and Turkish Historical TV content is far more popular in Bangladesh than Indian serial dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> You are not the target audience, women of Bangladesh are. They have already "adopted" it without your approval. I dare say it was a conscious choice. Maybe go to the Chetona idiot culture minister and complain.
> 
> ARY and HUM TV content showing Pakistani dramas are higher in quality than Indian content and have far more in common with Bangladeshi libaas, khana-peena culture and other riwaaz than garbage Saas-Bahoo serials from India.
> 
> Pakistani and Turkish Historical TV content is far more popular in Bangladesh than Indian serial dramas.



Stop using Indian/Urdu words constantly - I get it you want to appease the PDF natives - but have some self respect. 

Bollywood far predates any govt in BD. It's also going out of fashion very, very quickly. We don't need another poison (Pakistani media) to deal with an existing poison (Indian media)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

jamahir said:


> Kamjaat ? Chhotolok ?
> 
> @BananaRepublicUK, see this is why I consider "Muslims" like Bilal to be more practising Hindu than Muslim. They carry the Hindutvadi caste system and its attendent extreme Capitalism. When the last khutba of Hazrat Muhammad was about all humans being children of Adam and Eve so no one should discriminate against each other on basis of race and other artificial social and socio-economic constructs here is Bilal who does 40 rakaats in ten prayers times a day like a Brahman pandit obviously being classist. Who is being the haraami here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, in my Deccan Muslim environment we would speak in shuddh Farsi "مادر من گرسنه ام به من شیر بده".


Why an Indian (read Hindu) should be wasting time on the Bangladesh site instead of on his Mahabharat Forum? This is no place for an Indian who pollutes all the threads to suit his communist ideologies.

Why do you always write something irrelevant to a thread? Just get out of here, and leave us in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

EasyNow said:


> Stop using Indian/Urdu words constantly - I get it you want to appease the PDF natives - but have some self respect.


*AWAMI* is an Urdu word. So, please ask Hasina Bibi to make it *Janata* League. But, then, Janata itself is a Hindi word. Yes, Chetona is pure Bengali. So, re-name your party as Chetona League.

By the way, why do not you guys commit suicide when you hear East Pakistan Chatro League? Why East Pakistan when the name was Bangladesh since the time of Baba Adam?

So, if this is the situation, the BAL Chetona group must create a new language based on their *NamaSudra and Napit culture*.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> You have written a great dialogue in Hindi. However, when written in Arabic script, it becomes Urdu. Good to communicate with Pakistanis.
> 
> Language helps people to communicate with other people. In my case, I got a Letter mark in Urdu in the SSC exam. I was brought up in places/ railway stations where there were non-Bengalis from India. So, I picked up Urdu in a short time.
> 
> However, not everyone in my class got a Letter mark in Urdu. Learning grammar is important in any *vernacular* subject. Even now, I speak in Urdu with Pakistanis, Indians, and Nepalese.
> 
> Our great BAL patriots here with tiny brains would hate me for this. They always do.
> 
> Spoken Urdu and spoken Hindi are the same. Exposure to more than one language causes the brain to grow larger which helps to learn other subjects.
> 
> ***** Can you see a similarity between this word* verna*cular with the Sanskrit-derived word *বর্ন*মালা? A gift from an Indo-European language, both derived from Sanskrit.



Yes @bluesky bhai - there are many Hindi/Urdu borrow words in English. Too many to count. The English were in the subcontinent (mostly Bengal) for two hundred years, they did borrow some words.

Immediate ones that come to mind (these are borrowed from Bengali, not Hindi as some BIMARU cow-belt idiots claim), Bengali in brackets.

- Khaki (Khaki - as in the color)
- Pajama (Paijama)
- Verandah (Barandah - covered patio strip)
- Jungle (Jongol)
- Bandana (Bandhona - cloth sweatband)
- Dinghy (Dingi as in boat)
- Chit (Chithi - letter)
- Juggernaut (Jagannath - as in the large chariot of....)
- Cashmere (Kashmiri, as in wool of the goat of that region)
- Chutney (Chaatni - as in lickable sweet/spicy sauce/condiment)
- Cot (Khaat - meaning bedframe with legs)
- Loot (Loot - same meaning)
- Bungalow (Bung-lo - a common Bengali word for a small self-contained house outside the grid, usually as a resort situation)
- Cushy (Khushi - which means happy in Bengali).



bluesky said:


> *AWAMI* is an Urdu word. So, please ask Hasina Bibi to make it *Janata* League. But, then, Janata itself is a Hindi word. Yes, Chetona is pure Bengali. So, re-name your party as Chetona League.
> 
> By the way, why do not you guys commit suicide when you hear East Pakistan Chatro League? Why East Pakistan when the name was Bangladesh since the time of Baba Adam?
> 
> So, if this is the situation, the BAL Chetona group must create a new language based on their *NamaSudra and Napit culture*.



Namasudro na @bluesky bhai, ei bhodro goonda gulir background hoilo Rajbongshi, Dom ar Chandala (charal - chamra worker).

Hoito University - thekey nokol korey pash korey duita English bola shikhsey, kintu "thelathelir" khaslat bodlano kothin byapar !!

Kothabarta ar Khaslat dekhley bojha jai kar background kothai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

bluesky said:


> *AWAMI* is an Urdu word. So, please ask Hasina Bibi to make it *Janata* League. But, then, Janata itself is a Hindi word. Yes, Chetona is pure Bengali. So, re-name your party as Chetona League.
> 
> By the way, why do not you guys commit suicide when you hear East Pakistan Chatro League? Why East Pakistan when the name was Bangladesh since the time of Baba Adam?
> 
> So, if this is the situation, the BAL Chetona group must create a new language based on their *NamaSudra and Napit culture*.



Follow the thread before jumping in like an imbecile.

Bilals whole paranoid post was about Indian influence in BD - and his solution is to bring in more Pakistani influence! 

You and @Bilal9 are the ones who play identity politics. Now when I say the same to you, you're shook up?!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Immediate ones that come to mind (these are borrowed from Bengali, not Hindi as some BIMARU cow-belt idiots claim), Bengali in brackets.
> 
> - Khaki (Khaki)
> - Pajama (Paijama)
> - Verandah (Barandah)
> - Jungle (Jongol)
> - Bandana (Bandhona - cloth sweatband)
> - Dinghy (Dingi)
> - Chit (Chithi)
> - Juggernaut (Jagannath - as in the large chariot of....)
> - Cashmere (Kashmiri, as in wool of the goat of that region)
> - Chutney (Chaatni - as in lickable sweet/spicy sauce/condiment)
> - Cot (Khaat - meaning bedframe with legs)
> - Loot (Loot - same meaning)
> - Bungalow (Bung-lo - a common Bengali word)
> - Cushy (Khushi - which means happy in Bengali).


Yes, you are right to the core. The above are borrowed words from Bengali/ Hindustani to English during the 190 years of British stay in Bengal/ Hindustan. 

But, I was talking about the 5000-year-old Indo-Aryan language that spread from Iran to India in the east and Europe in the NE. The old Sanskrit has diffused to form many languages in a time frame of many centuries. 

The present Persian language looks different from Sanskrit, but it also has derived from Sanskrit.

However, the language named Bengali in today's written form is quite new. Its journey started after Fort William College was established in Calcutta on 10 August 1800. Mrityunjay Vidyalankar was the Dean of the Bengali language.

It is another Chapter of history. People here will get bored with more detail.



EasyNow said:


> Follow the thread before jumping in like an imbecile.
> 
> Bilals whole paranoid post was about Indian influence in BD - and his solution is to bring in more Pakistani influence!
> 
> You and @Bilal9 are the ones who play identity politics. Now when I say the same to you, you're shook up?!


Uneducated Chetona b*stards should not participate in discussions in any valuable thread. You guys are just worms in a toilet hole without patriotism and without a sense of democratic values.

Please create a Chetona Forum for black worms you can participate and chant Jay Hind and Joy Bangla day and night!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

BananaRepublicUK said:


> Or it could be due to the limited Bengali vocabulary!
> 
> In English you would use words like uncouth and uncivilised.
> 
> I will give him the benefit of the doubt!
> 
> And say he is linguistically challenged rather than a “bad Muslim”.



Then he should use the words you suggested - "Uncouth" and "Uncivilized". Or there is the Urdu / Arabic word "Jaahil" which describes many things and is surely known to Bengalis. But he using "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog" points to his inner classist and racist nature. I have for long been reading these words from him but then I was his friend but actually because I was his friend I should have corrected him.  And he fond of using "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog" connects with his enthusiastic approval of Indonesian government making pre-marital sex a serious offense and he supporting the Irani mullahs and these two things of his despite claiming on the forum many a time to be a modern-time Casanova. He is either a contradiction or a liar.



BananaRepublicUK said:


> There is no hyphen in nonsense, bro.
> 
> Nonsense not non-sense!
> 
> You guys really need to get off PDF and YouTube!!!
> 
> Instead read some books!!!
> 
> It would improve your English and your general knowledge!!!



Agreed. He will improve much if he starts with the sublime Dune series. There came a film last year and the continuation this year but the books are something else :






The simplicity of the words, the depth, sophistication and realness in understanding of human behavior, emotions and ambition is very very rarely found. I borrowed The Great Dune Trilogy from a friend and it had the first three books in one hardcover and got entranced. I gave it to a friend and he got entranced.



EasyNow said:


> Why do we need HUM TV or ARY?! do you want to replace the distinct Bangalee identity and language of Bangladesh?
> 
> What exactly have those channels done for their home country that we should adopt them?



Bilal is like those cringey Pakistanis who were jumping up and down about the enthusiastic fondness for that Turkish serial Ertugrul and going to the extent of moral-policing the Turkish actress who played one of the leads for shaming "the holy mother of Ghazi Usman", LOL. What the hell do desis have to do with fondness for the Usmaniya empire which Turkish leader Mustafa pasha himself overthrew later ? 



bluesky said:


> Why an Indian (read Hindu) should be wasting time on the Bangladesh site instead of on his Mahabharat Forum? This is no place for an Indian who pollutes all the threads to suit his communist ideologies.
> 
> Why do you always write something irrelevant to a thread? Just get out of here, and leave us in peace.



You have been on PDF for six years and still don't know that I am a born Muslim ? And me being a Communist and the most extreme Communist you will find, am the realization of the ultimate Muslim.  But isn't it good even if a non-Muslim knows more about the radical progressiveness, justice-bringing nature and simplifications-bringing nature of true Islam ? However, it is funny that you of all people should question the Islamicness of others given that you are at the forefront of NATO regime change operation in Bangladesh. And it is also to be pointed that @Bilal9 Liked your post knowing fully that I am a born Muslim and a Muslim Communist. Hypocrite !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bluesky

jamahir said:


> Then he should use the words you suggested - "Uncouth" and "Uncivilized". Or there is the Urdu / Arabic word "Jaahil" which describes many things and is surely known to Bengalis. But he using "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog" points to his inner classist and racist nature. I have for long been reading these words from him but then I was his friend but actually because I was his friend I should have corrected him.  And he fond of using "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog" connects with his enthusiastic approval of Indonesian government making pre-marital sex a serious offense and he supporting the Irani mullahs and these two things of his despite claiming on the forum many a time to be a modern-time Casanova. He is either a contradiction or a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. He will improve much if he starts with the sublime Dune series. There came a film last year and the continuation this year but the books are something else :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The simplicity of the words, the depth, sophistication and realness in understanding of human behavior, emotions and ambition is very very rarely found. I borrowed The Great Dune Trilogy from a friend and it had the first three books in one hardcover and got entranced. I gave it to a friend and he got entranced.
> 
> 
> 
> Bilal is like those cringey Pakistanis who were jumping up and down about the enthusiastic fondness for that Turkish serial Ertugrul and going to the extent of moral-policing the Turkish actress who played one of the leads for shaming "the holy mother of Ghazi Usman", LOL. What the hell do desis have to do with fondness for the Usmaniya empire which Turkish leader Mustafa pasha himself overthrew later ?
> 
> 
> 
> You have been on PDF for six years and still don't know that I am a born Muslim ? And me being a Communist and the most extreme Communist you will find, am the realization of the ultimate Muslim.  But isn't it good even if a non-Muslim knows more about the radical progressiveness, justice-bringing nature and simplifications-bringing nature of true Islam ? However, it is funny that you of all people should question the Islamicness of others given that you are at the forefront of NATO regime change operation in Bangladesh. And it is also to be pointed that @Bilal9 Liked your post knowing fully that I am a born Muslim and a Muslim Communist. Hypocrite !


Indians are culturally influenced by the Hindus. This is why you immediately change the topic of the threads to a different direction. You are a Hindu because you have little concentration of mind.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## jamahir

bluesky said:


> Indians are culturally influenced by the Hindus.



I have no problems with Hindus but with Hindutvadis. And yes yes, it is not your pal Bilal but me who is filled with the Hindu caste system and use "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog".



bluesky said:


> This is why you immediately change the topic of the threads to a different direction. You are a Hindu because you have little concentration of mind.



In this thread where did I change the direction and started glorifying the American rocket launcher system HIMARS ? I take my posts based on previous responses by others or some idea I have which is related to the thread. This is natural.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

jamahir said:


> I have no problems with Hindus but with Hindutvadis. And yes yes, it is not your pal Bilal but me who is filled with the Hindu caste system and use "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog".
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread where did I change the direction and started glorifying the American rocket launcher system HIMARS ? I take my posts based on previous responses by others or some idea I have which is related to the thread. This is natural.



Excellent, written and oral, communication is a sign of evolution.

Every time @bluesky opens his mouth or touches the keyboard - he gives away his lack of upbringing!

Learning to communicate your frustration, anger and exuberance in a civilised manner is extremely important!

Otherwise you are just one peg away from an ape in the evolutionary ladder like @bluesky!

It doesn’t take much for him to grab onto Hindu words like a life raft!!!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Maira La

bluesky said:


> But, I was talking about the 5000-year-old Indo-Aryan language that spread from Iran to India in the east and Europe in the NE. The old Sanskrit has diffused to form many languages in a time frame of many centuries.



A little off topic but.. Indo-Aryan language did not come from Iran, neither did the Iranian branch originate there. Indo-Aryan, and its parent Indo-Iranian, originate in Central Asia among a population that traces its roots to bronze age Central Europe.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## EasyNow

jamahir said:


> I have no problems with Hindus but with Hindutvadis. And yes yes, it is not your pal Bilal but me who is filled with the Hindu caste system and use "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog".
> 
> 
> 
> In this thread where did I change the direction and started glorifying the American rocket launcher system HIMARS ? I take my posts based on previous responses by others or some idea I have which is related to the thread. This is natural.



I'm glad you spotted it - both @bluesky and @Bilal9 are contradictions of the first order.

If you check any of mistris messages 6 months ago - he was staunchly anti-mullah, pro communal harmony, defensive about India and Hindus - so much so that mullahs here called him "malaun". 

Suddenly he's done a full 180 and become a huzoor - obviously for political reasons. How to converse with people who have a preset agenda?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## jamahir

EasyNow said:


> If you check any of mistris messages 6 months ago - he was staunchly anti-mullah, pro communal harmony, defensive about India and Hindus - so much so that mullahs here called him "malaun".



Yes, I remember. Though I don't think he was defensive about Hindus and India but more anti-mullah. In fact he raised excellent questions.



EasyNow said:


> Suddenly he's done a full 180 and become a huzoor - obviously for political reasons. How to converse with people who have a preset agenda?



Yeah, what changed with him that he turned into a NATO agent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

For homesick people...

Reactions: Love Love:
5


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

EasyNow said:


> I'm glad you spotted it - both @bluesky and @Bilal9 are contradictions of the first order.
> 
> If you check any of mistris messages 6 months ago - he was staunchly anti-mullah, pro communal harmony, defensive about India and Hindus - so much so that mullahs here called him "malaun".
> 
> Suddenly he's done a full 180 and become a huzoor - obviously for political reasons. How to converse with people who have a preset agenda?



@bluesky is 100% bonafide secular.

But his greed means his snout is in BNP’s trough.

@Bilal9 has the jealous mentality of downscale whites. He has convinced himself that Indian doctors are stealing his jobs 🤣🤣🤣

@jamahir
@EasyNow
@UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 909384
> 
> 
> For homesick people...


we have same during October to March



BananaRepublicUK said:


> @bluesky is 100% bonafide secular.
> 
> But his greed means his snout is in BNP’s trough.
> 
> @Bilal9 has the jealous mentality of downscale whites. He has convinced himself that Indian doctors are stealing his jobs 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> @jamahir
> @EasyNow
> @UKBengali


you are 100 % a kid of 16 to 22 years old when you grow you grow up you will miss him

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jamahir

BananaRepublicUK said:


> @bluesky is 100% bonafide secular.
> 
> But his greed means his snout is in BNP’s trough.







BananaRepublicUK said:


> @Bilal9 has the jealous mentality of downscale whites. He has convinced himself that Indian doctors are stealing his jobs 🤣🤣🤣



Maybe you are right, it is jealousy or maybe just downright irrational hate ? Me being one of the best computer designers in the world I can have contempt for Indian IT companies like Infosys and TCS because they are anti-intellectual and have never produced a fundamental product in electronic computing ( processor, OS, data storage ) in the 40 years of the existence of Infosys and the 54 years of existence of TCS and currently having a few hundred thousands computer engineers each. But Bilal uses the excuse of these code monkeys to denigrate an entire country, an entire bunch of people ( Hindus ) and an entire social layer ( "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog" ). Add to that his express recommendation of cutting away from his native Bangla culture and adopting Urdu / Farsi culture. Cringe. This is not jealousy but hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

jamahir said:


> Maybe you are right, or is it jealously or downright irrational hate ? Me being one of the best computer designers in the world I can have contempt for Indian IT companies like Infosys and TCS because they are anti-intellectual and have never produced a fundamental product in electronic computing ( processor, OS, data storage ) in the 40 years of the existence of Infosys and the 54 years of existence of TCS and currently having a few hundred thousands computer engineers each. But Bilal uses the excuse of these code monkeys to denigrate an entire country, an entire bunch of people ( Hindus ) and an entire social layer ( "Kamjaat" and "Chottolog" ). Add to that his express recommendation of cutting away from his native Bangla culture and adopting Urdu / Farsi culture. Cringe. This is not jealousy but hate.



Bangladesh would love to have those code monkey jobs.

Again he is envious and jealous!

Envy and jealousy is not rooted in rational behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> View attachment 909384
> 
> 
> For homesick people...



Looks like broad gauge tracks for some backwoods line in Western Bangladesh. Indian Loco and mostly third-class seating coaches. What happened to the coach washing machines that were bought at three times the cost of what Indians paid. They should wash these coaches. Happy to see no one is riding on the roof. Baby steps I guess.


----------



## VikingRaider

Just after he said , "Smart Bangladesh" 😎

*Golden 33 seconds! *🤔

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## AmiEktaKharapChele

VikingRaider said:


> Just after he said , "Smart Bangladesh" 😎
> 
> *Golden 33 seconds! *🤔




He's now truly a meme

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Bilal9

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> He's now truly a meme



Taal gaas amar !!

He is an expert in "dekhe nebo" and "khela hobe" type mechho boktrita....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

Chetonabaj Nijhum Majumder to Rashed Khan!

( চোরের মায়ের বড় গলা)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5650761254977373





(Original talk show ! The drama started from 25 minutes 50 second)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PoondolotoPandalum

Man...

Northern East ermany is a shithole. But also kinda interesting as it's a time capsule of the DDR (East Germany)

Full of old people. Younger folks all went westwards post unification.

Yet despite incoperating an entire country with an uncompetive and outdated industry, which is a colossal task of any country, Germany is still the economic and industrial powerhouse of Europe

PS: Berlin is the most underwhelming and disappointing capital city I ever been to. Can't wait to visit "real" Germany in the west and south

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

This Pinaki video shows how Hasina is making Bangladesh finance Modi's Muslim oppression in India. Very very sad.

Payment to Adani will amount to $45 crore per year, even if Adani does not supply one watt of power to Bangladesh from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

VikingRaider said:


> Just after he said , "Smart Bangladesh" 😎
> 
> *Golden 33 seconds! *🤔


From different angles with intense background music:

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Destranator

AmiEktaKharapChele said:


> He's now truly a meme

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Avicenna

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Destranator

@Bilal9 @leonblack08 @AmiEktaKharapChele @VikingRaider @F-6 enthusiast 

This is catching on:








ওবায়দুল কাদেরের স্মার্ট বাংলাদেশ ভাষণ নিয়ে | ওবায়দুল কাদেরের স্মার্ট বাংলাদেশ ভাষণ নিয়ে | By বিনোদন Entertainment | Facebook


2.3M views, 46K likes, 1.3K loves, 3.6K comments, 23K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from বিনোদন Entertainment: ওবায়দুল কাদেরের স্মার্ট বাংলাদেশ ভাষণ নিয়ে




fb.watch

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

.


Destranator said:


> @Bilal9 @leonblack08 @AmiEktaKharapChele @VikingRaider @F-6 enthusiast
> 
> This is catching on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ওবায়দুল কাদেরের স্মার্ট বাংলাদেশ ভাষণ নিয়ে | ওবায়দুল কাদেরের স্মার্ট বাংলাদেশ ভাষণ নিয়ে | By বিনোদন Entertainment | Facebook
> 
> 
> 2.3M views, 46K likes, 1.3K loves, 3.6K comments, 23K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from বিনোদন Entertainment: ওবায়দুল কাদেরের স্মার্ট বাংলাদেশ ভাষণ নিয়ে
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


   bechara kaua! Moirao ( poira) Shanti nai Dekhi!


----------

